# January 6th hearings on Trump's failed insurrection.



## hanimmal (Jul 27, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/joe-biden-government-and-politics-race-and-ethnicity-capitol-siege-racial-injustice-96fd6e07e1d2700417575880df2fde69


> WASHINGTON (AP) — Democrats are launching their investigation into the Jan. 6 Capitol insurrection Tuesday with a focus on the law enforcement officers who were attacked and beaten as the rioters broke into the building — an effort to put a human face on the violence of the day.
> 
> The police officers who are scheduled to testify endured some of the worst of the brutality. They were punched, trampled, crushed and sprayed with chemical irritants. They were called racial slurs and threatened with their own weapons as the mob of then-President Donald Trump’s supporters overwhelmed them, broke through windows and doors and interrupted the certification of Democrat Joe Biden’s presidential win.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm looking forward to the Qpublican response as Police officers testify to who attacked our nation


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2021)

*House GOP blames Pelosi — not Trump — for Jan. 6*
"On Jan. 6 these brave officers were put into a vulnerable, and impossible position because the leadership at the top [had] failed," House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) told reporters just outside the Capitol.

The accusations served as a prebuttal to the House select committee's investigation into the attack, which was set to kick off shortly after the Republican press conference without any allies of former President Trump on the panel.

Yet in a sign of just how partisan the debate surrounding the insurrection has become, the Republicans offered no critique of the former president, who had encouraged his supporters to march on the Capitol on Jan. 6 to block the certification of his election defeat — the spark that inspired the deadly riot.

They also did not answer reporters' questions about why Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.), who was Senate majority leader on Jan. 6, should not bear the same responsibility they say Pelosi does for the security lapses.

Instead, they accused Pelosi of first failing to approve the activation of the National Guard that day, and now seeking to avoid tough questions by refusing to seat two Trump allies — Reps. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) and Jim Banks (R-Ind.) — on the select committee.

"Why don't they want to answer the fundamental question, which is why wasn't there a better security posture on that day?" Jordan asked.

Pelosi's office quickly issued a statement pushing back against the charges. The statement noted that congressional leaders do not oversee the everyday decisions surrounding Capitol security — a responsibility of the Capitol Police Board — while asserting that the Speaker never denied a request to active the National Guard.

"Now that the bipartisan Select Committee is beginning its work, the only tools left in House Republicans’ arsenal are deflection, distortion, and disinformation," her office said.

That hasn't prevented Republicans from bashing Democrats for a riot orchestrated by Trump supporters. And Pelosi was not the only target of the GOP attacks Tuesday morning.

McCarthy and the Republicans also went after Rep. Zoe Lofgren (D-Calif.), chairman of the House Administration Committee, which has jurisdiction over the workings of the Capitol complex, for staying away from Washington for much of 2020 due to the COVID-19 pandemic.

They blasted Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.), the chairman of the select committee, for suggesting that Pelosi would not be required to testify before the panel. And they hammered Reps. Liz Cheney (Wyo.) and Adam Kinzinger (Ill.) — the two Republican Trump critics appointed by Pelosi to the select committee, characterizing them as "Pelosi Republicans" who no longer speak for the GOP.

"This committee is completely partisan from top to bottom," said Rep. Troy Nehls (R-Texas), a former sheriff who was among McCarthy's initial picks for the select committee.








House GOP blames Pelosi — not Trump — for Jan. 6


House GOP leaders teed off on Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) Tuesday morning, accusing her of neglecting her duty to defend the Capitol on Jan. 6 and demanding answers about her role in the v…




thehill.com


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 27, 2021)

WHY IS IT PELOSI'S FAULT THAT THE POTUS DIDN'T MOUNT THE NAT'L GUARD????

Wasn't that HIS job, not hers??? Wasn't her job, that day, to oversee the certification of Biden?? What am I missing here????


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 27, 2021)

printer said:


> *House GOP blames Pelosi — not Trump — for Jan. 6*
> "On Jan. 6 these brave officers were put into a vulnerable, and impossible position because the leadership at the top [had] failed," House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) told reporters just outside the Capitol.
> 
> The accusations served as a prebuttal to the House select committee's investigation into the attack, which was set to kick off shortly after the Republican press conference without any allies of former President Trump on the panel.
> ...


Republicans pulling the good ole 'I know you are, but what am I' troll.


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2021)

*Washington Post calls on Democrats to subpoena Kushner, Ivanka Trump, Meadows for testimony on Jan. 6*
"Top of the list is precisely what then-President Donald Trump did before, during and after the attack. How did he prepare his speech preceding the insurrection, in which he told the crowd to fight? What did he anticipate his audience’s reaction would be? When did he know the pro-Trump mob was threatening the Capitol? Why did he offer only mild statements long after the danger was clear? Did Trump-affiliated rally organizers coordinate with extremist groups?" the Post wrote in an editorial published on Tuesday.

"Answering such questions calls for subpoenaing former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows; Mr. Trump’s daughter Ivanka and her husband, White House senior adviser Jared Kushner; and other White House aides with useful information." 

"Investigators should hear from extremist-group leaders at the center of the violence. How did they prepare? What was their goal? The committee should hear also from Justice Department and Capitol Police officials who failed to anticipate the riot," the Post wrote. "Why did intelligence officials across the government seem unaware of warnings that were all over social media? To what extent did law enforcement discount or ignore warning signs about right-wing extremists because federal and local officers did not want to cross Mr. Trump and other Republicans? Why did the National Guard take so long to arrive?" 

"Finally, the investigation should lead to recommendations to forestall a repeat of such political violence, with a particular focus on how the government monitors domestic extremism," the editorial concludes. "As they conduct their work, the lawmakers on the largely Democratic panel must suppress the urge to make it the partisan exercise that Republicans claim it will be — behaving instead like the fact-finders the nation needs." 








Washington Post calls on Democrats to subpoena Kushner, Ivanka Trump, Meadows for testimony on Jan. 6


The Washington Post’s editorial board is urging Democrats on the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 rioting at the U.S. Capitol to subpoena former President Trump’s daughte…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347024396985229313


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 27, 2021)

tRUmp supporters are just failed human beings.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2021)

Trumps failed erection


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 27, 2021)

Damn, Daniel Hodges (metropolitan police officer) is not pulling any punches against the GQP.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 27, 2021)

Powerful stuff. Makes you wonder what kind of a person could discredit what they did that day.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 27, 2021)

No joke, but I have a really good opinion on why nobody had ever went full on racist to Officer Dunn while he was in uniform until the insurrection.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2021)

awe Banks is mad........awe.....

no wonder Pelosi didn't want you....smh


----------



## Bear420 (Jul 27, 2021)

6 years the GOP went after Clinton for Benghazi. Really YOU GOP POS. WTF ????

Our Great Nation was Attacked on Jan 6 2021 in a way it's never been before in our Lifetimes. 

IMHO toss out all of those GOP members not getting to the bottom of this downplaying this crap is grounds for removal of all those.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

*Rep. Liz Cheney Speaks After Jan. 6 Committee*





Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) and Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) speak to reporters after the Jan. 6th Select Committee concludes first day of hearings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 27, 2021)

*What did Jim Jordan know about the insurrection and when did he know it?*
I have some questions for the Republican congressman about events at the US Capitol on 6 January

Read in The Guardian: https://apple.news/AQyYPMvGGQeKZSKvfMyVnhQ


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *What did Jim Jordan know about the insurrection and when did he know it?*
> I have some questions for the Republican congressman about events at the US Capitol on 6 January
> 
> Read in The Guardian: https://apple.news/AQyYPMvGGQeKZSKvfMyVnhQ


They won't get any honest answers from him unless they have him by the balls, he will appeal his subpoena to the courts like Trump. This guy is a psycho and will be easily reelected to his gerrymandered district, unless they put the asshole in prison. He won his last election by almost 30%, blame his racist voters, they don't give a fuck how corrupt or perverted he is


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

*John Heilemann: 'We All Know Who Hired The ‘Hit Man’ For The Jan 6th Riot'*





Host and executive producer of Showtime’s “The Circus,” John Heilemann, reacts to the emotional sound from today’s congressional hearing on the January 6th Capitol Hill riot. He states that he has no understanding how so many GOP members are able to hear the Capitol Hill officers’ testimonies and continue to gaslight the officers’ experience.


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2021)

"The Hit Man". I would say "The Big Don" hired the hit man. And with no remorse.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 27, 2021)

Nothing's going to happen. Let's be honest.

Literally nothing.


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Nothing's going to happen. Let's be honest.
> 
> Literally nothing.





PopAndSonGrows said:


> Nothing's going to happen. Let's be honest.
> 
> Literally nothing.


History will be written.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 27, 2021)

printer said:


> History will be written.


Not in America, maybe somewhere else. We are actively fighting history as we speak.


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2021)

*Alan Dershowitz to Newsmax: Trump May Be Called, but Panel Will 'Fail'*
House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's Jan. 6 Select Committee is not going to get to the truth, according to legal expert Alan Dershowitz on Newsmax, who added that former President Donald Trump will be called to testify but would be unlikely to do so.

"He will be called to testify; he'll invoke executive privilege, perhaps," Dershowitz told Tuesday's "Spicer & Co.," noting the former president can invoke executive privilege. "Perhaps he'll want to testify. The American public does have a right to know what happened.

"The key is individual responsibility. This is something that happened collectively, but every individual person must be held accountable for what they did and didn't do — the president included."

Dershowitz warned to co-host Lyndsay Keith and guest host Seth Denson that Pelosi's seven-Democrat and two anti-Trump Republican committee will only show the "Democrat truth" and they will paint the storming of the Capitol with a broad brush that runs the risk of tarnishing good people who did not do bad things.

"You can't judge this thing collectively, and so I think the focus has to be on a particular people," Dershowitz said. "What did they do? And we have to know the facts."

For instance, Dershowitz said, he is representing a Washington student "who went into the Capitol not to obstruct justice, but simply to defend the senators who were calling for hearings" on allegations of election fraud.

Dershowitz pointed to the Chicago Seven case in 1970 where all seven accused in a conspiracy to riot over the Vietnam War were acquitted.

"The courts held that every individual was an individual and had to be treated as an individual under the First Amendment," Dershowitz said.

But Dershowitz added, this is not a trial, but partisanship and using a "terrible, tragic event" to get "partisan advantage."

"In Washington today, it's impossible to do anything without trying to get some partisan advantage, and that's why I think this hearing will fail," Dershowitz said. "I think in the end we won't learn the truth. We will learn Democratic truths and we will learn Republican truths, but we won't learn the actual truth because no one is interested in the truth.

"Everybody is interested in advancing their partisan interests. Unfortunately, that is the case."

"The American people are entitled to know what actually happened, the actual truth. We're not going to learn it from partisan investigations."








Alan Dershowitz to Newsmax: Trump May Be Called, but Panel Will 'Fail'


House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's Jan. 6 Select Committee is not going to get to the truth, according to legal expert Alan Dershowitz on Newsmax, who added that former President Donald Trump will be called to testify but would be unlikely to do so.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Not in America, maybe somewhere else. We are actively fighting history as we speak.


And theat is the purpose of the commission. To document some of the truth. Naturally they will not be able to get all of it but it will be documented in congress. And just maybe unwritten laws and norms that kept politicians in power in the past will be written into the laws governing future presidents.


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2021)

*Demonstrators Shut Down GOP Lawmakers News Conference on Jan. 6 'Political Prisoners'*
A news conference by a group of House GOP firebrands protesting the jailing of “political prisoners” after the Jan. 6 Capitol attack was abruptly ended Tuesday after noisy counter-demonstrators crowded around them.

GOP Reps. Marjorie Taylor Greene of Georgia, Matt Gaetz of Florida, Louie Gohmert of Texas and Paul Gosar of Arizona had set up a podium outside the Department of Justice to protest the treatment of individuals arrested in connection with the Jan. 6 attack.

“We got to make sure … that they’re treated fairly when they get to jail,” Gohmert, a former judge, said.

“They’ve not been shown the evidence against them. They’re a lot of problems here,” Gohmert said, asking: “Do we have political prisoners here or not.” 

Gosar agreed.

“I, too, am happy to join my Republican colleagues and demand the answers to the very troubling reports that the Biden administration and Justice Department are mistreating non-violent prisoners in connection with Jan. 6,” Gosar said.

He claimed there are “disturbing reports” of some prisoners being abused and held in solitary confinement for as many 23 hours a day.

“These are not unruly or dangerous, violent criminals, these are political prisoners who are now being persecuted during the pain of unjust suffering,” he added.

But as the lawmakers got to the podium and were repeatedly interrupted, the counter-protesters got too close to the speakers.

“To the guy that’s blowing the whistle: we are not deterred,” Greene said, C-SPAN video of the news conference showed.








Demonstrators Shut Down GOP Lawmakers News Conference on Jan. 6 'Political Prisoners'


A news conference by a group of House GOP firebrands protesting the jailing of "political prisoners" after the Jan. 6 Capitol attack was abruptly ended Tuesday...




www.newsmax.com





Political prisoners. That is funny. Not like they were just protesting in the street. And not shown the evidence? I think we have all had a glimce at the footage, they produced much of the evidence themselves. But, with so many that broke the law, there is only so much time in the day to prosecute them. "Doe to high volumes the wait time may be extended." Or whatever they say when you want to get someone on the phone. 

These last two articles are funny, a distorted view of reality. And both have comments closed. In other words, Newsmax wants to push a narative with no pushback from the like of myself. Well not so much me as I hung up that shingle, but the others that took my place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

*Let's talk about executive privilege and Trump....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

*Johnson: The Principal Terrorist Threat To Our Nation Is Domestic-Based*





Andrea Mitchell is joined by former Homeland Security Secretary Jeh Johnson to discuss the first hearing for the January 6th Select Committee, saying "the principal terrorist threat to our nation is domestic-based". Amid testimony of racist slurs targeted at law enforcement of color on January 6th, Secretary Johnson explains how studies show the Capitol rioters were motivated by their support for former President Donald Trump, but also "a fear among white America that somehow people of color are replacing


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2021)

*Jim Jordan, Mark Meadows to Newsmax: Jan. 6 Committee 'A Political Sham'*
Former White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows and Rep. Jim Jordan, R-Ohio, told Newsmax Wednesday that the House Select Committee investigating the Jan. 6 U.S. Capitol riot was nothing more than a “partisan sham” designed to go after former President Donald Trump rather than getting to the bottom of why the incident happened.

“This is impeachment 3.0,” Meadows said during the premiere of Newsmax's “Eric Bolling The Balance” Wednesday. “This is just a partisan sham; they have already drawn their final conclusions. In fact, they could write the final report right now.”

Jordan, one of two Republicans named to the committee that House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif., rejected, agreed that the committee is only looking to smear the former president, or they would have accepted him and Rep. Jim Banks, R-Ind., on the committee and allow them to ask pointed questions about why the Capitol Police seemed so unprepared for the riot.

Pelosi then pushed for an independent “9/11-type” commission to investigate the incident, but that effort was blocked by Republicans, leading her to form her own “select” committee. 

Meadows said they could have had up to 10,000 National Guard troops at the Capitol on Jan. 6, that were previously authorized by then President Donald Trump to ensure order, but Pelosi did not deploy them. 








Jim Jordan, Mark Meadows to Newsmax: Jan. 6 Committee 'A Political Sham'


Former White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows and Rep. Jim Jordan, R-Ohio, told Newsmax that the House Select Committee investigating the Jan. 6 U.S. Capitol riot was nothing more than a "partisan sham" designed to go after former President Donald Trump...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

https://news.yahoo.com/tucker-carlson-laura-ingraham-mocked-110027089.html


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Tangoroo (Jul 29, 2021)

"Insurrection?" That would be the dims in Seattle, Portland, Minneapolis. Taking over parts of the city, murdering people, destroying govt. building, attacking police. There was no "trump Insurrection." Trump had nothing to do with it. One of the leaders detained said it had been planned for months. There goes the lie that Trump's speech incited anything. Just another false claim from the left, like russian collusion. We all no, as the world does, there was election fraud. No way in hell 81 million people cast a vote for the demented, old racist/segregationist.


----------



## mooray (Jul 29, 2021)

Tangoroo said:


> No way in hell 81 million people cast a vote for the demented, old racist/segregationist.


Yeah I think it was 74 million that did.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2021)

Tangoroo said:


> "Insurrection?" That would be the dims in Seattle, Portland, Minneapolis. Taking over parts of the city, murdering people, destroying govt. building, attacking police. There was no "trump Insurrection." Trump had nothing to do with it. One of the leaders detained said it had been planned for months. There goes the lie that Trump's speech incited anything. Just another false claim from the left, like russian collusion. We all no, as the world does, there was election fraud. No way in hell 81 million people cast a vote for the demented, old racist/segregationist.


he lost...get over it...and btw here might need this


and while your at it.....go talk to your fearless leader...


which the orange avenger admires so much


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2021)

Tangoroo said:


> "Insurrection?" That would be the dims in Seattle, Portland, Minneapolis. Taking over parts of the city, murdering people, destroying govt. building, attacking police. There was no "trump Insurrection." Trump had nothing to do with it. One of the leaders detained said it had been planned for months. There goes the lie that Trump's speech incited anything. Just another false claim from the left, like russian collusion. We all no, as the world does, there was election fraud. No way in hell 81 million people cast a vote for the demented, old racist/segregationist.


The truth hurts, doesn't it? 

Here's your orange savior this week...

_"The county has, for whatever reason, also refused to produce the network routers. We want the routers, Sonny, Wendy, we got to get those routers, please. The routers. Come on, Kelly, we can get those routers. Those routers. You know what? We're so beyond the routers, there's so many fraudulent votes without the routers. But if you got those routers, what that will show, and they don't want to give up the routers. They don't want to give them. They are fighting like hell. Why are these commissioners fighting not to give the routers?"_ 

Who could resist that logic? Nope, Biden sure can't turn a phrase like Trump. Trump knows the secret deep-brain language of poor uneducated retards that can turn his gibberish into pure hostility and rage. Sure, you don't understand what the fuck is going on but you sure are pissed about it.


----------



## mooray (Jul 29, 2021)

His brain is so chaotic. The only people I've seen so scrambled like that were tweekers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 29, 2021)

Tangoroo said:


> We all no, as the world does,


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 29, 2021)

Tangoroo said:


> "Insurrection?" That would be the dims in Seattle, Portland, Minneapolis. Taking over parts of the city, murdering people, destroying govt. building, attacking police. There was no "trump Insurrection." Trump had nothing to do with it. One of the leaders detained said it had been planned for months. There goes the lie that Trump's speech incited anything. Just another false claim from the left, like russian collusion. We all no, as the world does, there was election fraud. No way in hell 81 million people cast a vote for the demented, old racist/segregationist.


Trump provided them cover to attack our capital man, plain and simple.

I call bullshit on you knowing if Trump had anything to do with it, just like I have no idea if he did or not either. But it is not looking good for the idiot ex-potUS.


All of that shit was kicked off by a White nationalist and bunch of white people busting up shit when the city/world was standing up for themselves so they could paint the protests as 'riots'.

Minneapolis 


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15681223


Chicago:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15693416


Wisconson


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15696726


LA:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15712583



On and on. I didn't even bother with all the Portland nonsense that has been going on for decades with all those mainly melanin-life people. 

The white pride croud were also at the same time spreading propangda about it being 'ANTIFA' to get people like yourselves to think that it was real, because hey Trump told me, and I see violence, so as long as I don't look too close because it is scary AF, the con man had a shot to have his insurrection attempt have a fall guy, because he knew he was always going to lose. He never got anything not handed to him by people with real money.



> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15723153





Tangoroo said:


> Just another false claim from the left, like russian collusion. We all no, as the world does, there was election fraud. No way in hell 81 million people cast a vote for the demented, old racist/segregationist.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-message-to-the-trump-cult-it-makes-perfect-sense-that-biden-got-the-most-votes-in-the-history-of-american-elections.1039752/







Question are you ok with the fact that Paul Manafort gave the data that Trump received on American citizens over to a Russian agent along with info on their campaign plans? 



>


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2021)

https://www.rawstory.com/trump-capitol-police/



> Donald Trump is lashing out at Capitol Police officers who survived the January 6th insurrection, according to a new report in The Daily Beast.
> 
> "In his retelling, Ashli Babbitt—who was shot and killed trying to enter the House chamber on Jan. 6—wasn't so much a rioter as she was an 'innocent, wonderful, incredible woman.' And, in Trump's mind, some of the police officers who defended the Capitol that day aren't the real heroes, calling them liberal 'p*ssies' who loathe MAGA, and outliers within a broadly pro-Trump law enforcement community," The Beast reported.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

*Trump Asked Top DOJ Officials To Declare 2020 Election 'Corrupt,' Notes Show*





Congress has obtained handwritten notes from the Department of Justice of a phone call with former President Trump that suggest he was asking Acting Attorney General Jeffrey Rosen to challenge the results of the 2020 election. NBC's Pete Williams has details.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

*Let's talk about the DOJ's notes of the Trump conversation....*


----------



## topcat (Jul 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/trump-capitol-police/
> View attachment 4954361


Coming from cadet bone spur, who claimed avoiding STD's was his "personal Vietnam." Daddy's tenant wrote the coward his deferment. A complete failure at everything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

*Trump Tells DOJ Officials to Lie About the Election Results & He "Will Take Care of the Rest"*





In a smoking gun revelation by the New York Times, Department of Justice Officials disclose that Donald Trump told them to lie to the American pelaple by saying the election was corrupt and he will "take care of the rest" with the help of his Republican allies in Congress. 

This kind of a statement constitute direct evidence of Donald Trump's corrupt intent/criminal state of mind/guilty mens Rea. this kind of direct evidence of criminal intent is like the holy grail for prosecutors and will make a prosecution of Donal Trump a relatively easy proposition. 

This video discusses the three questions that must now be answered in the wake of this revelation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

*Impeachment Lawyer Breaks Down Evidence Of Trump’s Attempted Coup*





“It is a stunning request. And there are other things in the notes that jump out to be that I think will be very relevant to prosecutors looking at Trump’s conduct in the aftermath of the 2020 election,” says impeachment counsel Dan Goldman, discussing Trump urging DOJ to declare the election "corrupt."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

*Hayes: Let’s Call It What It Was—Trump’s Failed Coup*





“The last thing left to him was the mob, and so he used the mob. That violent, bloody insurrection—the failed coup we saw was his final attempt after he tried everything else,” says Chris Hayes on the Trump plot to stay in power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

*Carol Leonnig says Ivanka Trump was called to Oval Office multiple times on Jan. 6*





“I Alone Can Fix It” co-author Carol Leonnig and Philip Rucker say Ivanka Trump had to be called to the Oval Office multiple times on Jan 6 to “get her father into a mental space.....to tell his supporters to stand down and go home." “Based on our reporting it appears…Ivanka was the stable pony for her father. She came in to essentially calm down the racehorse,” Leonnig said.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Carol Leonnig says Ivanka Trump was called to Oval Office multiple times on Jan. 6*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







She should have known she was cooked as soon as her daddy announced a secret meeting with 'the Crown Prosecutor of Russia' on live tv.









> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-news-trump-campaigns-russia-contacts-grave-threat-senate-says.1028063/post-15803769


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## mytwhyt (Jul 31, 2021)

Can't forget they helped..


----------



## topcat (Jul 31, 2021)

mytwhyt said:


> Can't forget they helped..
> View attachment 4955621


That's a poster. Wait, get Andrew Lloyd Webber, this is another idea for a rock opera, called Donald Trump, Antichrist. Yeah. That is frightening. Looking at Lucifer.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 2, 2021)

I am really hoping that they call some of these terrorists






Maybe not these dating ap idiots, but it is important to hear from some of them how they got radicalized. It could help people down the rabbit holes to start to see the cracks in their cherry picked narratives that they got spun up into believing.


----------



## topcat (Aug 2, 2021)

I miss my parents, but I'm glad they're not here to witness what a mess this country is after they sacrificed so much, first through The Great Depression, then WWII. _This_ is what it came to? A movement of sedition, terrorism and totalitarianism? So, that's hip now?

"Hope I die before I get old." -Pete Townsend of The Who. Well, it's too late, I'm old now.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 3, 2021)

topcat said:


> I miss my parents, but I'm glad they're not here to witness what a mess this country is after they sacrificed so much, first through The Great Depression, then WWII. _This_ is what it came to? A movement of sedition, terrorism and totalitarianism? So, that's hip now?
> 
> "Hope I die before I get old." -Pete Townsend of The Who. Well, it's too late, I'm old now.


I hope everyone remembers this the next time a President decides to spread American style democracy to other parts of the world.

It should, at least, be less surprising when they say “no thanks!’


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


Individual 1 needs to be subpoenaed and indicted. Don't wait for New York to do their thing. *Spit!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## printer (Aug 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hope everyone remembers this the next time a President decides to spread American style democracy to other parts of the world.
> 
> It should, at least, be less surprising when they say “no thanks!’


The Chinese are using Trump to put down democracy.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## printer (Aug 7, 2021)

The 13th is coming up.

*DHS concerned about violence stemming from Trump reinstatement conspiracy theory *
"[D]HS is providing awareness of reports regarding an increasing but modest level of activity online calling for violence in response to unsubstantiated claims of fraud related to the 2020 election and the alleged 'reinstatement' of former President Trump," the notice said, according to CNN, who cited a source. 

"As public visibility of the narratives increases, we are concerned about more calls to violence. Reporting indicates that the timing of these activities may occur during August 2021, although we lack information on specific plots or planned actions," the notice adds, according to CNN.

"As public visibility of the narratives increases, we are concerned about more calls to violence. Reporting indicates that the timing of these activities may occur during August 2021, although we lack information on specific plots or planned actions," the notice adds, according to CNN.








DHS concerned about violence tied to Trump reinstatement conspiracy theory


The Department of Homeland Security (DHS) on Friday sent a notice to local and state authorities regarding recent online activity calling for violence in relation to several 202…




thehill.com


----------



## topcat (Aug 10, 2021)

More Dominion lawsuits.
Dominion sues Newsmax, One America over U.S. election fraud claims (yahoo.com)


----------



## printer (Aug 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> More Dominion lawsuits.
> Dominion sues Newsmax, One America over U.S. election fraud claims (yahoo.com)


Now if Newsmax and OAN fold, where are the unwashed going to go for 'news'? Back to Fox?


----------



## topcat (Aug 10, 2021)

printer said:


> Now if Newsmax and OAN fold, where are the unwashed going to go for 'news'? Back to Fox?


Lindell TV


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> Lindell TV


He's getting sued too


----------



## topcat (Aug 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's getting sued too


When he's been broken, they have "Homeless Steve" Bannon.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 11, 2021)

topcat said:


> Lindell TV


My Swillow


----------



## printer (Aug 16, 2021)

*Pelosi suggests Jan. 6 panel could investigate Jordan and Banks*
During an interview with The 19th News, Pelosi said that she vetoed Republican Reps. Jim Banks (Ind.) and Jim Jordan (Ohio) from serving on the committee because she thought they were "outrageous" and "not serious." 

"I mean, they probably — " Pelosi began, adding, "Well, we'll see what the committee finds out about them, but they weren't going to be on the committee."

"There would be antics and clowns and not serious about this and still participants in the big lie," Pelosi said, referring to former President Trump's false claims that the election was stolen from him. "I didn't really care if they had voted to accept the results of the election or not. All I wanted them to be is willing to seek the truth."

Banks on Monday accused Pelosi of using the select committee to target her political opponents by suggesting he and Jordan could be investigated.

"That is an abuse of power and if she follows through she needs to be held accountable. It is banana republic style politics that doesn’t belong in America. If Democrats had integrity, they would condemn this behavior at home with the same enthusiasm with which they condemn it abroad," Banks said in a statement. 

Jordan has confirmed that he spoke with Trump on Jan. 6, which could lead the select committee to ask him what he discussed with the former president that day. 

When asked in an interview with Spectrum News late last month if he had spoken with Trump on Jan. 6, Jordan replied, "Yeah I mean — I spoke with the president last week, I speak with the president all of the time. I spoke with him on Jan. 6. I mean, I talked with President Trump all the time and that's ... I don't think that's unusual. I would expect members of Congress to talk with the president of the United States when they're trying to get done the things they told the voters in their district to do." 

But Jordan didn't specify whether he spoke with Trump before, during or after the Capitol was attacked by a mob of the former president's supporters. 

“I spoke with him that day, after? I think after. I don't know if I spoke with him in the morning or not. I just don't know. ... I don't know when those conversations happened,” Jordan said.








Pelosi suggests Jan. 6 panel could investigate Jordan and Banks


Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) indicated in an interview released on Monday that the two Republicans she rejected to serve on the select committee investigating the Jan. 6 insurrection could be sc…




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 17, 2021)

https://www.rawstory.com/capitol-rioter-logan-barnhart/


> On Tuesday, the Huffington Post reported that Logan Barnhart, a pro-Trump Michigan bodybuilder, has been arrested after online "sedition hunters" used Instagram shots to identify him as a Capitol rioter wanted for dragging a D.C. Metropolitan Police officer down a set of stairs.
> 
> "Seven months after the man online sleuths dubbed #CatSweat was photographed dragging a police officer down a set of stairs during the attack on the U.S. Capitol, the Michigan man has been arrested by the FBI," said the report. "Barnhart, whom the FBI referred to as Capitol suspect 128-AFO because he was wanted for assaulting federal officers, was a major target for the 'Sedition Hunters' community, which had given him the nickname 'CatSweat' because he was wearing a sweatshirt branded with the name of Caterpillar, the construction equipment manufacturer. (Barnhart worked as a machine operator for Barnhart & Son Inc., which is owned by his father.)"
> 
> ...





>


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 18, 2021)

Wrangling over Jan. 6 footage could force open congressional records


The legal fight centers around whether Congress has a special constitutional exemption from disclosure laws.




www.google.com


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2021)

House committee plans to seek phone records in probe of January 6, including from members of Congress








House committee plans to seek phone records in probe of January 6, including from members of Congress


The House Select Committee investigating the January 6 Capitol riot is poised to send notices to various telecommunications companies requesting that they preserve the phone records of several people, including members of Congress, multiple sources tell CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## mooray (Aug 23, 2021)

Heck yeah. It'll be interesting to see who fights it most intensely.


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2021)

*Secret Service warned Capitol Police about threats on Jan 5: report*
One day before the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol, the Secret Service, from the Protective Intelligence Operations Center’s (PIOC) account, sent an email to a recipient associated with the Capitol Police informing them of a tip sent in by a “concerned citizen” at the Denver Field Office regarding people who were flying to the Washington, D.C. area to “attend tomorrow’s rally and ‘incite violence.’”

The subject of an email, obtained by the liberal-leaning government watchdog group Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington (CREW) through the Freedom of Information Act and shared with Politico, is “Officer Safety - 1/6 Demonstrations.”

“Per our Denver Field Office, a concerned citizen reported that [REDACTED] were flying into BWI today to attend tomorrow’s rally and ‘incite violence.’ In addition, the source reports that [REDACTED] previously made threats against President-Elect Biden,” the email reads.

“The subjects claimed that they are in the area to protest election fraud, support President Trump, and acknowledged the possibility of violence if approached by counter-protesters,” the email added.

The tipster also reported information regarding the “gear and weapons” people were reportedly bringing with them to Washington.

“The source also reported that [REDACTED] was driving to DC with gear and weapons, to include ballistic helmets, armored gloves and vests, rifles, and suppressors. The items are reported to be loaded in ‘black plastic tubs with paster locks,’” the email reads.

In another email obtained by CREW, an address associated with the Secret Service informed the PIOC about threats made against D.C. Police on the conservative social media platform, Parler.

The posts included a number of threatening statements: “Its time the DC Police get their ass whooped for being traitors in our nations capitol,” “DC Police are the enemy of the people. No mercy on the 6th. They are not on our side,” “time to fight! We cant trust the police, the laws, or politicians. It’s time to take out all of them to remain a free country on the 6th,” and “The police need to be dealth with on the 6th. Our 2A covers Marxist police officers. If they want a war, they will get one Wednesday. (middle finger emoji) the DC Police.”

The newly revealed emails sent by the Secret Service to the Capitol Police warning of threats on Jan. 6 further bolster reports of intelligence failures by pertinent authorities in preparing for the violent, deadly riot.

Senate investigators released a 127-page report in June that outlined a number of intelligence and communication failures by pertinent departments in the lead up to Jan. 6. 








Secret Service warned Capitol Police about threats on Jan 5: report


The Secret Service warned Capitol Police about threats of violence on Jan. 5, one day before rioters descended on the Capitol complex and injured a number of officers, according to newly …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2021)

*House panel probing Jan. 6 attack seeks Trump documents*
The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol is seeking a trove of documents from the prior Trump administration, giving the White House record keepers and other agencies two weeks to turn them over.

The first wave of document requests was delivered to the National Archives — where White House records are retained — but also the FBI, Department of Homeland Security and others.

“The Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Attack on the United States Capitol is examining the facts, circumstances, and causes of the January 6th attack. Our Constitution provides for a peaceful transfer of power, and this investigation seeks to evaluate threats to that process, identify lessons learned and recommend laws, policies, procedures, rules, or regulations necessary to protect our republic in the future,” Committee Chair Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) wrote in the letter sent to the agencies.

According to the committee, the requests to the National Archives “demands a wide range of White House records of the previous administration.”
The letters were delivered as Thompson said earlier this week that the panel would ask communications companies to turn over records for hundreds of people, including lawmakers.

“We have quite an exhaustive list of people. I won't tell you who they are, but it's several hundred people that make up the list of people we are planning to contact,” he said Monday.

Wednesday’s letters fall short of the committee’s suggestion that it may move straight to subpoenas in order to gain access to records.

“We have already had discussions about the need to subpoena documents and the sense of urgency we have. Normally we would request voluntary compliance. We may move quickly to subpoenas when it comes to documents so that we ensure that they're preserved and that there's no delay,” Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) told reporters in late July.

The request to the National Archives comes after the Biden White House previously rebuffed a coalition of House committees that asked for officials to turn over records from the previous administration.

“A lot of those documents would be in the National Archives, I believe, so I’m not sure it would be White House documents," White House press secretary Jen Psaki said in March.








House panel probing Jan. 6 attack seeks Trump records


The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol is seeking a trove of documents and communications from the Trump administration, giving the White House record keepers and other …




thehill.com


----------



## RobCat (Aug 25, 2021)

The Trump crush puppy fan club. Thats what i call the political wing of this site. I tell ya for such a crummy leader It just amazes me the cult of personality this guy has taken on. Not so much from his own mislead followers but from the armchair warriors >>>with WAY too much time on their hands<<< that just CANT STOP obsessing with the guy. Its a perversion really, as well as a silly attempt to deflect from the current situation. But not to worry because Sloppy Joe and the girl wonder are going to patch things up and lead us into a whole new orifice. Ofcourse that orifice will undoubtedly be a sphincter


----------



## mooray (Aug 25, 2021)

You should have just said, "orange man bad lololroflcopterlolol". It's way cooler.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2021)

RobCat said:


> The Trump crush puppy fan club. Thats what i call the political wing of this site. I tell ya for such a crummy leader It just amazes me the cult of personality this guy has taken on. Not so much from his own mislead followers but from the armchair warriors >>>with WAY too much time on their hands<<< that just CANT STOP obsessing with the guy. Its a perversion really, as well as a silly attempt to deflect from the current situation. But not to worry because Sloppy Joe and the girl wonder are going to patch things up and lead us into a whole new orifice. Ofcourse that orifice will undoubtedly be a sphincter



your Such a douche.


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 25, 2021)

RobCat said:


> The Trump crush puppy fan club. Thats what i call the political wing of this site. I tell ya for such a crummy leader It just amazes me the cult of personality this guy has taken on. Not so much from his own mislead followers but from the armchair warriors >>>with WAY too much time on their hands<<< that just CANT STOP obsessing with the guy. Its a perversion really, as well as a silly attempt to deflect from the current situation. But not to worry because Sloppy Joe and the girl wonder are going to patch things up and lead us into a whole new orifice. Ofcourse that orifice will undoubtedly be a sphincter


* Click!*


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2021)

RobCat said:


> The Trump crush puppy fan club. Thats what i call the political wing of this site. I tell ya for such a crummy leader It just amazes me the cult of personality this guy has taken on. Not so much from his own mislead followers but from the armchair warriors >>>with WAY too much time on their hands<<< that just CANT STOP obsessing with the guy. Its a perversion really, as well as a silly attempt to deflect from the current situation. But not to worry because Sloppy Joe and the girl wonder are going to patch things up and lead us into a whole new orifice. Ofcourse that orifice will undoubtedly be a sphincter


Obviously you do not understand the effect the lunatic has had on the USA and the world. It would not have been bad if he just faded into the background like all other ex-presidents but his craving to remain relevant (and the need to bring in the old cash cow) has him comming back again and again like a bad hotdog.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2021)

https://www.rawstory.com/kevin-mccarthy-caught-capitol-hypocrisy/?cx_testId=4&cx_testVariant=cx_undefined&cx_artPos=4#cxrecs_s


> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-CA) has spent the better part of the months since the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol trying to come up with someone else to blame for the attack.
> 
> First, McCarthy put the blame on President Donald Trump. McCarthy even told fellow members during a conference call the week after the attack that it had nothing to do with Antifa. But after a few months, he "evolved" back to the Trump message.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 27, 2021)

RobCat said:


> The Trump crush puppy fan club. Thats what i call the political wing of this site. I tell ya for such a crummy leader It just amazes me the cult of personality this guy has taken on. Not so much from his own mislead followers but from the armchair warriors >>>with WAY too much time on their hands<<< that just CANT STOP obsessing with the guy. Its a perversion really, as well as a silly attempt to deflect from the current situation. But not to worry because Sloppy Joe and the girl wonder are going to patch things up and lead us into a whole new orifice. Ofcourse that orifice will undoubtedly be a sphincter


Well, there is this thing about Trump and his Republican Party's attempt on Jan 6 to violently overthrow a perfect, free and fair election that remains to be completely investigated. And the perpetrators brought to justice. We saw what happened and nothing you say will change the record or what we saw on that day. 

I completely understand why anybody who supported their acts of treason and insurrection would want us to stop. What I don't understand is why anybody who says they love our democratic system would want it taken away by right wing reactionary radicals.


----------



## RobCat (Aug 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Well, there is this thing about Trump and his Republican Party's attempt on Jan 6 to violently overthrow a perfect, free and fair election that remains to be completely investigated. And the perpetrators brought to justice. We saw what happened and nothing you say will change the record or what we saw on that day.
> 
> I completely understand why anybody who supported their acts of treason and insurrection would want us to stop. What I don't understand is why anybody who says they love our democratic system would want it taken away by right wing reactionary radicals.


Well I dont know why any logical democrat would vote for a senile incompetent basketcase but hey things happen


----------



## printer (Aug 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Well, there is this thing about Trump and his Republican Party's attempt on Jan 6 to violently overthrow a perfect, free and fair election that remains to be completely investigated. And the perpetrators brought to justice. We saw what happened and nothing you say will change the record or what we saw on that day.
> 
> I completely understand why anybody who supported their acts of treason and insurrection would want us to stop. What I don't understand is why anybody who says they love our democratic system would want it taken away by (*unless they are)* right wing reactionary radicals .


There, fixed it for you.


----------



## RobCat (Aug 27, 2021)

printer said:


> Obviously you do not understand the effect the lunatic has had on the USA and the world. It would not have been bad if he just faded into the background like all other ex-presidents but his craving to remain relevant (and the need to bring in the old cash cow) has him comming back again and again like a bad hotdog.


Most of us have moved on. And your thoughts on the current lunatic thats running the country into the ground? You know the one that holds a 47% rating? A rating that took the last disaster 3 years to achieve? Face it your hemorrhoids bleed for the guy. If it wasnt for him youd have to find someone else to obsess over and that's impossible. In a way you keep him on life support


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Most of us have moved on. And your thoughts on the current lunatic thats running the country into the ground? You know the one that holds a 47% rating? A rating that took the last disaster 3 years to achieve? Face it your hemorrhoids bleed for the guy. If it wasnt for him youd have to find someone else to obsess over and that's impossible. In a way you keep him on life support


You are regurgitating right wing lies man. Ones that are very easily debunked by anyone who is paying any attention at all and not having right wing propagandists chew their news and spit it down their throats for them by telling them what to think.

Why is that?


----------



## printer (Aug 27, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Most of us have moved on. And your thoughts on the current lunatic thats running the country into the ground? You know the one that holds a 47% rating? A rating that took the last disaster 3 years to achieve? Face it your hemorrhoids bleed for the guy. If it wasnt for him youd have to find someone else to obsess over and that's impossible. In a way you keep him on life support


Funny how you make stuff up about me. Little taunts only work if there is some truth to the matter. And you have not been here long enough to even to learn what they are and try to push any of my buttons (not that they are very big). I only have one thing to say.

"So sad."


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 27, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Well I dont know why any logical democrat would vote for a senile incompetent basketcase but hey things happen


Yes, fascists don't have much regard for democracy. Mussolini even said so. I understand your POV. The majority in my party chose Biden in the primary. I didn't. Unlike Republicans, I'm willing to accept losing an election to a majority in a fair election.

What I don't understand is why Republicans wanted or want a serial -- you name it:

rapist
pedophile
failed businessman
incompetent leader
wannabe Hitler
borrows massively from Putin
golf cheat
tax cheat
traitor


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 27, 2021)

Afghanistan was an insurrection

January 6th was a protest that liberals are throwing another FAKE TANTRUM over

just like the FAKE TANTRUM on CLIMATE CHANGE
just like the FAKE TANTRUM on RUSSIAN HACKING
just like the FAKE TANTRUM on RUSSIAN COLLUSION
just like the FAKE TANTRUM on "WHITE SUPREMACISTS"
just like the FAKE TANTRUM on Justice Kavanaugh
just like the FAKE TANTRUM on RACISM
just like the FAKE TANTRUM on SEXISM
just like the FAKE TANTRUM on HOMOPHOBIA

Why does EVERYTHING that the left stand for have to be a total scam and a fraud?


----------



## printer (Aug 27, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Afghanistan was an insurrection
> 
> January 6th was a protest that liberals are throwing another FAKE TANTRUM over
> 
> ...


Because we have heart.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 27, 2021)

printer said:


> Because we have heart.


wanting to SCAM & PUSH FRAUD ON TO people takes heart?

Fighting in FAVOR of the system takes absolutely NO HEART or COURAGE


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Afghanistan was an insurrection
> 
> January 6th was a protest that liberals are throwing another FAKE TANTRUM over
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Afghanistan was an insurrection
> 
> January 6th was a protest that liberals are throwing another FAKE TANTRUM over
> 
> ...


Spews shit said at every trump rally but didn’t vote for trump.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Most of us have moved on. And your thoughts on the current lunatic thats running the country into the ground? You know the one that holds a 47% rating? A rating that took the last disaster 3 years to achieve? Face it your hemorrhoids bleed for the guy. If it wasnt for him youd have to find someone else to obsess over and that's impossible. In a way you keep him on life support


Moved on???
Most of the maggot hat wearers have gone full blown political over a mask 
Moved on my azz


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> wanting to SCAM & PUSH FRAUD ON TO people takes heart?
> 
> Fighting in FAVOR of the system takes absolutely NO HEART or COURAGE


Fighting democracy takes a fascist


----------



## printer (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> wanting to SCAM & PUSH FRAUD ON TO people takes heart?
> 
> Fighting in FAVOR of the system takes absolutely NO HEART or COURAGE


Don't see the Democratic party have a donate button stuck on repeat donation. You are obviously terribly misguided or a troll. I guess you could be both, no different than the 'Patriots' that stormed the capital I guess. Being dropped when you were a baby will do that I guess.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Fighting democracy takes a fascist


One minute leftists are for DEMOCRACY - the next minute they want to undermine democracy by importing voters and having open borders (no country at all)

Seriously - on EVERY SINGLE ISSUE that leftists CLAIM to care about - it turns out it is TOTAL FRAUD & DECEPTION - i dont think they have any conviction to ANY topic whatsoever OTHER than their hatred of white people


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)

robitta78 has a new profile pic of the 40 year old virgin. 

Makes sense. I was getting incel vibes from the get go.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> robitta78 has a new profile pic of the 40 year old virgin.
> Makes sense. I was getting incel vibes from the get go.


Ditto on your trailer park profile pic


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)

Ricky is not a virgin. He used to bang Lucy behind the muffler shop on a regular basis and he had a short stint in porn.


----------



## printer (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> One minute leftists are for DEMOCRACY - the next minute they want to undermine democracy by importing voters and having open borders (no country at all)
> 
> Seriously - on EVERY SINGLE ISSUE that leftists CLAIM to care about - it turns out it is TOTAL FRAUD & DECEPTION - i dont think they have any conviction to ANY topic whatsoever OTHER than their hatred of white people


You know, we had much better trolls than you here over the years. You are doing a piss-poor job of getting a rise out of us.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

printer said:


> You know, we had much better trolls than you here over the years. You are doing a piss-poor job of getting a rise out of us.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

We can go down the list of LEFTISTS' FAKE ACTIVISM if you like

ARE LEFTISTS ACTUALLY AGAINST MISOGYNY?

NO - because that would be RACIST!

Wanna move on to GAY RIGHTS? ENVIRONMENT? Or do you want to pick the issue that you PRETEND to care about?


----------



## printer (Aug 28, 2021)

La la la la la la....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Afghanistan was an insurrection
> 
> January 6th was a protest that liberals are throwing another FAKE TANTRUM over
> 
> ...


You mean like the rights using Religion as the cash cow?

Asking as a white American who does not hate people due to skin color


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> You mean like the rights using Religion as the cash cow?


I'm ALL ABOUT SEPARATING CHURCH AND STATE
Time that your religion but removed from government institutions


----------



## mooray (Aug 28, 2021)

Oh good, finally we can stop 69'ing with Israel.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> Oh good, finally we can stop 69'ing with Israel.


I have no qualms with that


----------



## topcat (Aug 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> You should have just said, "orange man bad lololroflcopterlolol". It's way cooler.
> I don't git most of these text spellin's, but that wuz funny, right there, own't kear hoo ya' are!





RobCat said:


> Well I dont know why any logical democrat would vote for a senile incompetent basketcase but hey things happen


Neither do I, but hey, that's why he was voted out, by over seven million voters.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

topcat said:


> Neither do I, that's why he was voted out, by over seven million voters.


Like most of the world - i dont really question if the election was stolen
I just wonder if Trump won California... and IF he lost California, how close was it?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2021)

printer said:


> There, fixed it for you.


you make the right point.


rabbita78 said:


> Afghanistan was an insurrection
> 
> January 6th was a protest that liberals are throwing another FAKE TANTRUM over
> 
> ...


White Genocide is a lie made up made up by white men. 









“White Genocide” | Defining Extremism | ADL


The mission of ADL is to stop the defamation of the Jewish people and to secure justice and fair treatment to all.




www.adl.org





Your admission that you believe the myth of White Genocide renders every claim you make suspect. In order to be believed, you must provide written evidence that your claims are true.


----------



## topcat (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Like most of the world - i dont really question if the election was stolen
> I just wonder if Trump won California... and IF he lost California, how close was it?


63.52% to Biden. But you could have looked that up. Wonder no more.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Your admission that you believe the myth of White Genocide renders every claim you make suspect. In order to be believed, you must provide written evidence that your claims are true.


One minute anti-whites are openly BRAGGING on national TV that their objective is global white genocide - the next minute they are calling THEMSELVES liars and saying its all a conspiracy theory


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> One minute anti-whites are openly BRAGGING on national TV that their objective is global white genocide - the next minute they are calling THEMSELVES liars and saying its all a conspiracy theory


What has white genocide done to you, personally?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What has white genocide done to you, personally?


Unfortunately, they missed him.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Unfortunately, they missed him.


I'm curious what his story is. How has @rabbita78 been hurt by white racism?


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm curious what his story is. How has @rabbita78 been hurt by white racism?


Why do you have to run from one lie to the next?

First you claim white genocide is a MYTH - then i show a video of your beloved emperor BRAGGING that white genocide is true
then you PANIC
then you move on to a new scam/fraud

If you are MORALLY or FACTUALLY correct - why do you have to rely entirely on scams, fraud, deception?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm curious what his story is. How has @rabbita78 been hurt by white racism?


Do you think it’s a traumatic event that made him like he is? It’s probably a combination of bad parenting and being easily manipulated by propaganda.


----------



## mooray (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Why do you have to run from one lie to the next?
> 
> First you claim white genocide is a MYTH - then i show a video of your beloved emperor BRAGGING that white genocide is true
> then you PANIC
> ...


Did you not watch your own video where he's saying that diversity is strength and the moron that posted the video perceives it as genocide and is using the word in the most embarrassing hyperbolic manner possible?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Why do you have to one from one lie to the next?
> 
> First you claim white genocide is a MYTH - then i show a video of your beloved emperor BRAGGING that white genocide is true
> then you PANIC
> ...


If its not a myth then show us what you are talking about in the real world. Yourself, for example.

How has your life been negatively affected by racism against whites?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Do you think it’s a traumatic event that made him like he is? It’s probably a combination of bad parenting and being easily manipulated by propaganda.


The white men that I know who are all up in arms over a belief in a decline of white status in society are all fairly well off.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 28, 2021)

^^
does not speak for conservatives. He speaks for these.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> Did you not watch your own video where he's saying that diversity is strength and the moron that posted the video perceives it as genocide and is using the word in the most embarrassing hyperbolic manner possible?


okay so you are saying that the video shows him demanding a DENIAL of SELF DETERMINATION FOR WHITES - a human rights violation

I accept the guilty plea of HUMAN RIGHTS VIOLATIONS

next?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> DEAR CONSERVATIVES
> 
> Watch and learn - i can make ANY LEFTIST go into TOTAL REJECTION of EVERYTHING T HEY HAVE EVER STOOD FOR IN THEIR LIVES, and claim it was all just a LIE! And that you are CRAZY if you ever believed them in the first placeView attachment 4974621


How has your life been affected by this?


----------



## mooray (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> DEAR CONSERVATIVES
> 
> Watch and learn - i can make ANY LEFTIST go into TOTAL REJECTION of EVERYTHING T HEY HAVE EVER STOOD FOR IN THEIR LIVES, and claim it was all just a LIE! And that you are CRAZY if you ever believed them in the first placeView attachment 4974621


The problem with your meme is that the creator is binary brained and has no understanding of nuance. The short answer is that the "before" isn't true, that's just their hyperbole hypersensitive interpretation. They're so sensitive that a person recognizing any type of racism, feels like an overwhelming wave where they're drowning in those claims. Basically, their insane level of sensitivity is creating the problem they're complaining about.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> How has your life been affected by this?


I could go on and on about how diversity has negatively impacted Western Civilization
but i don't have to
All i have to do is make my case on White Genocide

For some reason you dont think you are guilty do you Jussie?
But IF you saw EVIDENCE of it you would be the FIRST to admit your own guilt... right Jussie?


----------



## mooray (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> okay so you are saying that the video shows him demanding a DENIAL of SELF DETERMINATION FOR WHITES - a human rights violation
> 
> I accept the guilty plea of HUMAN RIGHTS VIOLATIONS
> 
> next?


Now you're being so sensitive to the topic that you use ridiculous words like "demanding". It's just a guy talking, that's it. Your paranoia is amplifying a casual statement into, A BILLION LAWS APPROVING THE STABBING OF WHITES NI THE FACE AND BUTT UNTIL THEY'RE ALL DEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAD OMGGGG!!!!!

Demanding doesn't mean anything. Being told doesn't mean anything. Worldview doesn't mean anything. You'll know you're being ridiculously sensitive when you use these words.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> I could go on and on about how diversity has negatively impacted Western Civilization
> but i don't have to
> All i have to do is make my case on White Genocide
> 
> ...


I didn't ask for evidence, I asked how your life was affected by white genocide. I'm white and never really had a bad experience due to the color of my skin. So, I don't understand where you are coming from. What happened to you?


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> Now you're being so sensitive to the topic that you use ridiculous words like "demanding". It's just a guy talking, that's it. Your paranoia is amplifying a casual statement into, A BILLION LAWS APPROVING THE STABBING OF WHITES NI THE FACE AND BUTT UNTIL THEY'RE ALL DEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAD OMGGGG!!!!!


Yes Jussie you all have made it CLEAR - you don't think you are guilty of GENOCIDE - but IF you saw any evidence pointing to your guilt - YOU WOULD BE THE FIRST TO ADMIT IT JUSSIE

we know


----------



## mooray (Aug 28, 2021)

You should be ashamed of your use of genocide. You have a million red flags to your hypersensitivity.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I didn't ask for evidence, I asked how your life was affected by white genocide.


Again - ANYBODY could go on for days and days describing the negative impacts of forced diversity & white genocide.

"Anti-Racists" accidentally COMPLAIN obsessively about the negative impacts of "forced diversity" aka White Genocide
Thats one of the reasons I don't mind BLM - they are COMPLAINING about the results of FORCED DIVERSITY and WHITE GENOCIDE.- although in THEIR case their complaints are all based upon FRAUD - their UNDERLYING point that forced diversity (white genocide) creates problems is based on fact.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 28, 2021)

This rabbi dude is kind of a bitchy bitch.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Again - ANYBODY could go on for days and days describing the negative impacts of forced diversity & white genocide.


Sure, anyone could. 

Usually though, only white supremacy assholes like you do.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sure, anyone could.
> 
> Usually though, only white supremacy assholes like you do.



If i go to any "anti-racist" website - their site is going to be DEDICATED to pointing out that forced diversity has failed & they are going to be ACCIDENTALLY obsessing over the results of White Genocide


----------



## mooray (Aug 28, 2021)

There are also websites dedicated to poo sex. Maybe stop letting those places overwhelm you with emotion.

You know this is a weed site? Maybe take a pipe hit. 

As an aside, I've known more than one person with some sort of mental illness and weed makes them manic. If it does that to you, then maybe don't take that pipe hit.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> There are also websites dedicated to poo sex. Maybe stop letting those places overwhelm you with emotion.


For example - if MOORAY or any other "anti-racist" talks about "racism" - he is going to be ACCIDENTALLY complaining about the results of white genocide & forced diversity in EVERY & ONLY WHITE COUNTRIES. Although his complaints will almost certainly be based entirely on FRAUD - i dont mind his complaining


----------



## mooray (Aug 28, 2021)

What's forced diversity? Did someone from the government grab your hand and make you pet a Mexican? Or does legal immigration feel so emotionally overwhelming that you think you're dying?

I've said it a hundred times, I swear white people are so paranoid that it makes me wonder if meth is leeching into our drinking water.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> What's forced diversity? Did someone from the government grab your hand and make you pet a Mexican? Or does legal immigration feel so emotionally overwhelming that you think you're dying?
> 
> I've said it a hundred times, I swear white people are so paranoid that it makes me wonder if meth is leeching into our drinking water.


You anti racists are all the same.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

Asia for Asians - AFrica for Africans - WHITE COUNTRIES ARE FOR EVERYBODY!
FORCED DIVERSITY under law


----------



## mooray (Aug 28, 2021)

He just wants to adopt and spout someone else's catchphrases, not actually support them.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2021)

Translation: "White genocide exists but all I have are these prepared propaganda posters to show for it."


rabbita78 said:


> Again - ANYBODY could go on for days and days describing the negative impacts of forced diversity & white genocide.
> 
> "Anti-Racists" accidentally COMPLAIN obsessively about the negative impacts of "forced diversity" aka White Genocide
> Thats one of the reasons I don't mind BLM - they are COMPLAINING about the results of FORCED DIVERSITY and WHITE GENOCIDE.- although in THEIR case their complaints are all based upon FRAUD - their UNDERLYING point that forced diversity (white genocide) creates problems is based on fact.


So, then, go on for days. Describe the negative impacts.

I don't see it.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Translation: "White genocide exists but all I have are these prepared propaganda posters to show for it."


TRANSLATION - the evidence against us is overwhelming but im going to keep pretending im an unbiased juror on my own trial
good luck with that Charlie

!


----------



## mooray (Aug 28, 2021)

Effortless decimation, or strenuous floundering?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> TRANSLATION - the evidence against us is overwhelming but im going to keep pretending im an unbiased juror on my own trial
> good luck with that Charlie
> 
> ! View attachment 4974642


How have you been harmed due to white racism? 

You have nothing to back up your claims. You are complaining because you believe you've been harmed. What a snowflake. Regardless of skin color, people who cry over nothing are pussies.


----------



## printer (Aug 28, 2021)

Back to what the thread is really about rather than a poster liking the sound of her voice (sorry, not fair to real women).

*Banks fights Jan. 6 committee effort to seek lawmaker records*
The pushback from Rep. Jim Banks (R-Ind.) comes after committee Chairman Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) told reporters this week that he plans to ask telecommunications companies to turn over the records of several hundred people, including lawmakers.

“Rifling through the call logs of your colleagues would depart from more than 230 years of Congressional oversight. This type of authoritarian undertaking has no place in the House of Representatives and the information you seek has no conceivable legislative purpose," Banks wrote in a letter to Thompson that was also sent to the general counsels of AT&T, T-Mobile and Verizon.

The Indiana Republican called the push for records "a desperate partisan act that would only further reveal the political nature of the Select Committee."

Banks was at one point slated to serve on the very committee whose efforts he is now seeking to stall. His selection, along with that of Rep. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio), was opposed by Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) due to “concern about statements made and actions taken by these members.”

Banks suggested that Congress’s subpoena power is “subject to several limits” and that “recipients of legislative subpoenas retain their constitutional rights throughout the course of an investigation” — something he claims includes “the ability of the individuals to challenge the collection and release of their private telecommunication records” before Congress collects them. 

The cases he pointed to, however, largely cover disputes between the executive branch as it has sought to withhold records from Congress, including a recent case where Trump fought efforts to obtain his tax returns.

And it is often telecom companies, not the entity presenting the subpoena, that alert people their records are being sought — giving them an opportunity to challenge the seizure.








Banks fights Jan. 6 committee effort to seek lawmaker records


One House Republican is gearing up to fight an effort from the committee probing the Jan. 6 Capitol attack to collect the communications of members of Congress.The pushback from Rep. Jim Banks…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 28, 2021)

*‘Our President Wants Us Here’: The Mob That Stormed the Capitol*
_They came from around the country with different affiliations — QAnon, Proud Boys, elected officials, everyday Americans — united by one allegiance._









‘Our President Wants Us Here’: The Mob That Stormed the Capitol (Published 2021)


They came from around the country with different affiliations — QAnon, Proud Boys, elected officials, everyday Americans — united by one allegiance.




www.nytimes.com





Excerpt:

_Couy Griffin, 47, a Republican county commissioner from New Mexico, spoke of organizing another Capitol rally soon — one that could result in “blood running out of that building” — in a video he later posted to the Facebook page of his group, Cowboys for Trump. “At the end of the day, you mark my word, we will plant our flag on the desk of Nancy Pelosi and Chuck Schumer,” he said. He paused before adding, “And Donald J. Trump if it boils down to it.” _

So, yeah, it's not all about Trump. White supremacist terrorists are willing to discard him when he is no longer useful. Radicals are like that.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 28, 2021)

lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies lies


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 28, 2021)

God Newsmax is exploiting the radicalized husband of the domestic terrorist that got her self killed 'storming the capital'. Even going to the bullshit of him wearing a mask being the real problem.






It is like watching terrorist TV. "He shouldn't have had a gun" was something said by the propagandist tv personality.

Here is the actual interview of the guy who was protecting the congress.






And here is the video of the domestic terrorists trying to get through the doors to be able to murder congress people.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 29, 2021)

https://www.rawstory.com/jim-jordan-capitol-riot/


> While still pleading ignorance over what transpired when he spoke with Donald Trump on Jan. 6th as the U.S. Capitol was under siege, Rep. Jim Jordan (R-OH) confessed to a Politico reporter that he probably had multiple talks with the president that day instead of just one.
> 
> In July, Jordan claimed, "I spoke with him that day, after? I think after. I don't know if I spoke with him in the morning or not. I just don't know…I don't know when those conversations happened," reported Rolling Stone.
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/jim-jordan-capitol-riot/View attachment 4975208


"I spoke with him that day, after? I think after. I don't know if I spoke with him in the morning or not. I just don't know…I don't know when those conversations happened,"


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 29, 2021)

In his mind, he probably imagines himself as sounding like Churchill. I think Sir Winston was the single greatest orator of the 20th century, edging out his German contemporary who was very very good at the same art.


----------



## printer (Aug 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> "I spoke with him that day, after? I think after. I don't know if I spoke with him in the morning or not. I just don't know…I don't know when those conversations happened,"


I think his wife picked up.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 29, 2021)

printer said:


> Back to what the thread is really about rather than a poster liking the sound of her voice (sorry, not fair to real women).
> 
> *Banks fights Jan. 6 committee effort to seek lawmaker records*
> The pushback from Rep. Jim Banks (R-Ind.) comes after committee Chairman Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) told reporters this week that he plans to ask telecommunications companies to turn over the records of several hundred people, including lawmakers.
> ...


Just one of those interesting coincidences:

Banks' son works for Tucker Carlson.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Just one of those interesting coincidences:
> 
> Banks' son works for Tucker Carlson.


oops. had it backwards. Tucker's son works for Banks. 









Banks hires son of Fox News host Carlson


U.S. Rep. Jim Banks, R-3rd, has hired the son of Fox News political commentator Tucker Carlson.




www.journalgazette.net


----------



## GoatSoup (Aug 30, 2021)

The law should be severe for Sedition! And it starts at the top, so *Bend Over Donald*, the big one is coming for you!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

I believe they will plead the 5th and say it’s because the commission is a sham, not because they’re guilty of anything. 









GOP lawmakers may be confronted with taking the 5th if subpoenaed over Capitol riot: legal analyst


Responding to a CNN report that the House committee investigating the January 6 Capitol riot has asked telecommunications companies to preserve the phone records of close to a dozen Republican lawmakers, a former prosecutor suggested the development could lead to subpoenas and possible legal...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2021)

topcat said:


> 63.52% to Biden. But you could have looked that up. Wonder no more.


C'mon man, throw strikes. Ball two.


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

*McCarthy says GOP 'will not forget' if firms hand records to Jan. 6 panel*
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said Tuesday that Republicans “will not forget” if telecommunications companies turn phone and email records over to the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol.

The comment follows the select committee sending letters to 35 companies Monday asking them to preserve a number of records — something McCarthy argues “would put every American with a phone or computer in the crosshairs of a surveillance state run by Democratic politicians.” 

The letters do not reveal whose information is being sought but specifically ask for the records of those involved in rallies to protest the certification of election results — a group that includes lawmakers. 

“If these companies comply with the Democrat order to turn over private information, they are in violation of federal law and subject to losing their ability to operate in the United States,” McCarthy wrote. 

McCarthy did not cite which law prohibits telecommunications companies from complying with the committee’s request. 

“If companies still choose to violate federal law, a Republican majority will not forget and will stand with Americans to hold them fully accountable under the law,” he said. 

Monday’s letters are not formal subpoenas, but they do ask the companies to maintain the confidentiality of those whose information is being requested. 

”If you are not able or willing to respond to this request without alerting the subscribers or the accounts, please contact the Select Committee prior to proceeding,” the committee wrote in several of the letters.

The committee sent the letters to a wide variety of companies, including communications giants such as Google and Microsoft and all major cellphone carriers. They also include requests to encrypted messaging app Signal, right-leaning social media networks such as Parler, and more fringe websites such as 4chan and Gab. 

Communications companies often seek to alert those whose records are being sought, a practice companies such as Google recently fought for as the Department of Justice under former President Trump initiated seizures of communications records from journalists. 

While another request sent to many of the same companies last week asked for troves of data about disinformation surrounding the election as well as their internal reviews of different extremist groups, Monday’s letters asked the companies to retain records related more specifically to the unnamed individuals.

The letter to Google asks for all email messages, Google Drive files, and location history and deletion records. The request to Facebook and Twitter likewise asks for all communications. The phone companies included in the request have been asked to retain all text messages, cell site location data and call data, which would show who called whom and detail how long they spoke. Letters to the other websites ask more broadly for user data.

A Select Committee spokesman said the panel wouldn't be "deterred" in response to McCarthy's statement.

“The Select Committee is investigating the violent attack on the Capitol and attempt to overturn the results of last year’s election," the statement read. "We’ve asked companies not to destroy records that may help answer questions for the American people. The committee’s efforts won’t be deterred by those who want to whitewash or cover up the events of January 6th, or obstruct our investigation.”








McCarthy says GOP ‘will not forget’ if firms hand records to Jan. 6 panel


House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said Tuesday that Republicans “will not forget” if telecommunications companies turn phone and email records over to the House committee investi…




thehill.com


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

printer said:


> *McCarthy says GOP 'will not forget' if firms hand records to Jan. 6 panel*
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said Tuesday that Republicans “will not forget” if telecommunications companies turn phone and email records over to the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol.
> 
> The comment follows the select committee sending letters to 35 companies Monday asking them to preserve a number of records — something McCarthy argues “would put every American with a phone or computer in the crosshairs of a surveillance state run by Democratic politicians.”
> ...


I sure hope they dont forget. The rout will be the stuff of legend.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *McCarthy says GOP 'will not forget' if firms hand records to Jan. 6 panel*
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said Tuesday that Republicans “will not forget” if telecommunications companies turn phone and email records over to the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol.


Of course they won’t forget. It’s hopefully one of the reason they’ll be charged with sedition. How could you forget that?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2021)

*Thousands of posts around January 6 riots go missing from Facebook transparency tool *
The posts disappeared from Crowdtangle, a tool owned by Facebook that allows researchers to track what people are saying on the platform, according to academics from New York University and Université Grenoble Alpes.

The lost posts — everything from innocuous personal updates to potential incitement to violence to mainstream news articles — have been unavailable within Facebook's transparency system since at least May, 2021. The company told POLITICO that they were accidentally removed from Crowdtangle because of a limit on how Facebook allows data to be accessed via its technical transparency tools. It said that the error had now been fixed.

Facebook did not address the sizeable gap in its Crowdtangle data publicly until contacted by POLITICO, despite ongoing pressure from policymakers about the company's role in helping spread messages, posts and videos about the violent insurrection, which killed five people. On Friday, U.S. lawmakers ordered the company to hand over reams of internal documents and data linked to the riots, including details on how misinformation, which targeted the U.S. presidential election, had spread.

It is unclear how many posts are still missing from Crowdtangle, when they will be restored, and if the problem solely affects U.S. content or material from all of Facebook's 2.4 billion users worldwide. The academics who discovered the problem estimate that tens of thousands of Facebook posts are currently missing.








Thousands of posts around January 6 riots go missing from Facebook transparency tool


The social media company said it was a technical error, and has been fixed, but tens of thousands of posts are still missing.




www.politico.eu


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Thousands of posts around January 6 riots go missing from Facebook transparency tool *
> The posts disappeared from Crowdtangle, a tool owned by Facebook that allows researchers to track what people are saying on the platform, according to academics from New York University and Université Grenoble Alpes.
> 
> The lost posts — everything from innocuous personal updates to potential incitement to violence to mainstream news articles — have been unavailable within Facebook's transparency system since at least May, 2021. The company told POLITICO that they were accidentally removed from Crowdtangle because of a limit on how Facebook allows data to be accessed via its technical transparency tools. It said that the error had now been fixed.
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


>


No joke, more like 'Oh shit, we better hide that'.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2021)

Liz Cheney named vice chair of the January 6 select committee








Liz Cheney named vice chair of the January 6 select committee | CNN Politics


Democratic Chairman of the January 6 Select Committee Bennie Thompson announced on Thursday that Republican Rep. Liz Cheney will become the panel's vice chair, the latest sign that the Democrat-run committee is attempting to strike a bipartisan tone as it prepares to wade into politically...




www.cnn.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2021)

*'QAnon Shaman' to plead guilty in US Capitol riot case*








'QAnon Shaman' to plead guilty in US Capitol riot case


US Capitol riot defendant and so-called "QAnon Shaman" Jacob Chansley, who went viral for wearing a horned bearskin outfit during the attack, is set to plead guilty on Friday, according to court records.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *'QAnon Shaman' to plead guilty in US Capitol riot case*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 4, 2021)

It would be great if these investigations blew the lid off of 'the Family' cult.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 7, 2021)

https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/internal-park-police-emails-reveal-more-gun-incidents-warnings-on-jan-6/2793649/


> Internal police emails reveal more gun incidents, more arrests, and more safety warnings in areas near the White House, in the hours before the U.S. Capitol insurrection on Jan. 6.
> 
> Using the Freedom of Information Act, the News4 I-Team obtained emails sent in the morning hours by U.S. Park Police and National Park Service leaders. In the emails, police shared alerts about the size of the crowd forming outside the White House Ellipse in anticipation of President Donald Trump’s speech and concerns about items some in the crowd carried or displayed.
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2021)

https://www.uscp.gov/media-center/press-releases/update-uscp-s-january-6-internal-investigations


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 17, 2021)

And here you go again!








Trump says he sides with Jan. 6 riot defendants, as police brace for new Capitol rally


Ex-President Donald Trump on Thursday condemned the criminal prosecution of hundreds of his supporters who were part of the mob that invaded the Capitol Jan. 6.




www.cnbc.com




Is there nothing that can legally be done to shut this lard infested piece of shit up?


----------



## HGCC (Sep 17, 2021)

Oh snap, electric Boogaloo 2 is tomorrow isn't it. Gonna load up the family into the station wagon and go heckle shit bags. 

Go back where you came from.


----------



## printer (Sep 18, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Oh snap, electric Boogaloo 2 is tomorrow isn't it. Gonna load up the family into the station wagon and go heckle shit bags.
> 
> Go back where you came from.


Throwing peanut shells at them.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 18, 2021)

printer said:


> Throwing peanut shells at them.


I was thinking cheeseburger but your ideal is better. The cheeseburger’s would just be seen as a reward .


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 21, 2021)

https://www.rawstory.com/trump-lawyer-election-overthrow-plan/


> A lawyer working with former President Donald Trump's election legal team worked behind the scenes with former Vice President Mike Pence to create ways he could overturn the 2020 election.
> 
> The new book _Peril_ by reporters Bob Woodward and Robert Costa has revealed that there was a six-stage plan in a two-page memo showing Pence how to subvert the Constitution and invalidate the 2020 election, CNN reported.
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/trump-lawyer-election-overthrow-plan/View attachment 4991946
> 
> View attachment 4991947View attachment 4991948


Republicans sweep this under the rug. Could you imagine if Obama tried this to steal a second term? 

Oh wait, he didn’t have to.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 21, 2021)

I've been voting in the US since the 70's and I doubt if there has ever been an honest election, and I'm a Deep Red county in a criminally Blue & RINO State. There isn't much sense in voting when the numbers can be digitally processed.

Fix 2020 and* Return the Diamonds!*


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 21, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I've been voting in the US since the 70's and I doubt if there has ever been an honest election, and I'm a Deep Red county in a criminally Blue & RINO State. There isn't much sense in voting when the numbers can be digitally processed.
> 
> Fix 2020 and* Return the Diamonds!*



Not to imply that you are full of shit or anything, but I'm good at math. You say you were born in 1966, so you were not voting in the '70's.

So yeah, I'm outright saying that you are full of shit.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 21, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Not to imply that you are full of shit or anything, but I'm good at math. You say you were born in 1966, so you were not voting in the '70's.
> 
> So yeah, I'm outright saying that you are full of shit.


Hmm, maybe your info is wrong? i was one of the few that voted for George McGovern .....


----------



## mooray (Sep 21, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I've been voting in the US since the 70's and I doubt if there has ever been an honest election, and I'm a Deep Red county in a criminally Blue & RINO State. There isn't much sense in voting when the numbers can be digitally processed.
> 
> Fix 2020 and* Return the Diamonds!*


Do you know the movie The Gift with Giovanni Ribisi? Trump's been making everyone look at the diamond, difference being, they love it.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Do you know the movie The Gift with Giovanni Ribisi? Trump's been making everyone look at the diamond, difference being, they love it.


No I don't.


----------



## mooray (Sep 21, 2021)

It's where his own dad makes him suck his dick and tells him to look at the diamond tattoo on his belly to try to take his mind off it, except it drives Giovanni Ribisi mad, whereas trumpers just love staring into that diamond. Insatiable really.


----------



## printer (Sep 21, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Not to imply that you are full of shit or anything, but I'm good at math. You say you were born in 1966, so you were not voting in the '70's.
> 
> So yeah, I'm outright saying that you are full of shit.


What is wrong with you? You haven't heard of advanced voting?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 23, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-executive-privilege-subpoenas/2021/09/23/1c163312-1ba7-11ec-8380-5fbadbc43ef8_story.html


> The White House is leaning toward releasing information to Congress about what Donald Trump and his aides were doing during the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol despite the former president’s objections — a decision that could have significant political and legal ramifications.
> 
> Trump has said he will cite “executive privilege” to block information requests from the House select committee investigating the events of that day, banking on a legal theory that has successfully allowed presidents and their aides to avoid or delay congressional scrutiny for decades, including during the Trump administration.
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-executive-privilege-subpoenas/2021/09/23/1c163312-1ba7-11ec-8380-5fbadbc43ef8_story.htmlView attachment 4993619


he's not leaning..this is just a heads-up..it's coming..the people should really know what their president was all about.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Not to imply that you are full of shit or anything, but I'm good at math. You say you were born in 1966, so you were not voting in the '70's.
> 
> So yeah, I'm outright saying that you are full of shit.


Tyler.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 24, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/january-6-subpoenas-meadows-bannon/2021/09/23/366027d2-1cc4-11ec-a99a-5fea2b2da34b_story.html


> The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol has issued subpoenas to two top Trump White House officials, former chief of staff Mark Meadows and former deputy chief of staff Dan Scavino, as well as to Kash Patel, who was serving as chief of staff to the acting defense secretary that day. An additional subpoena targets longtime Trump adviser Stephen K. Bannon.
> 
> The subpoenas were announced Thursday evening by the committee, which has moved its inquiry into a new, more aggressive stage after requesting White House records last month and sending preservation requests for records to telecom and social media companies.
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2021)

The US park police were already dealing with the domestic terrorists by 9am on Jan 6th who were pushing the police back into the Washington monument 5 hours before the capital was breached.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)

*Trump & Bannon's Ongoing Conspiracy: Trump Tells Bannon to Defy Congressional Subpoenas*





Donald Trump's crimes, cover-up and corruption continue unabated. The Guardian reports that Trump is preparing to instruct Mark Meadows, Steve Bannon, Kash Patel and Dan Scavino to commit the offense of contempt of Congress by refusing to comply with lawfully issued congressional subpoenas. 

Considering that these four individuals can provide evidence that is likely to incriminate Donald Trump, Trump's command that they not testify is a transparent attempt at a criminal cover-up. Indeed, this is no different than a mob boss instructing his underbosses and capos not to testify against him.


----------



## topcat (Oct 6, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Hmm, maybe your info is wrong? i was one of the few that voted for George McGovern .....


So, you're lying about being 55 then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2021)

*Senate Judiciary Committee issues sweeping report detailing how Trump and a top DOJ lawyer attempted to overturn 2020 election*








Senate Judiciary Committee issues sweeping report detailing how Trump and a top DOJ lawyer attempted to overturn 2020 election


The Senate Judiciary Committee on Thursday released a sweeping report about how former President Donald Trump and a top lawyer in the Justice Department attempted to overturn the 2020 presidential election.




www.cnn.com





Washington (CNN)The Senate Judiciary Committee on Thursday released a sweeping report about how former President Donald Trump and a top lawyer in the Justice Department attempted to overturn the 2020 presidential election.
Trump directly asked the Justice Department nine times to undermine the election result, and his chief of staff Mark Meadows broke administration policy by pressuring a Justice Department lawyer to investigate claims of election fraud, according to the report, which is based on witness interviews of top former Justice Department officials.

The Democratic-led committee also revealed that White House counsel Pat Cipollone threatened to quit in early January as Trump considered replacing then-acting Attorney General Jeffrey Rosen with Jeffrey Clark, a DOJ lawyer who supported election fraud conspiracies.

After the eight-month investigation, the findings highlight the relentlessness of Trump and some of his top advisers as they fixated on using the Justice Department to prop up false conspiracies of election fraud. The committee report, the most comprehensive account so far of Trump's efforts to overturn the election, described his conduct as an abuse of presidential power.
Soon after the release of the report Thursday morning, Republican Sen. Chuck Grassley's office issued a GOP version, which pushes back on the Democrats' findings and defends Trump, saying he "listened to his senior advisors and followed their advice and recommendations."

Appearing on CNN's "New Day" Thursday morning, Senate Judiciary Chairman Dick Durbin, an Illinois Democrat, said the US was a "half a step away from a constitutional crisis, a full-blown constitutional crisis" and explained the events unfolded in three phases.

"First phase, Trump goes to court. Loses every lawsuit, which claims there was voter fraud in the election. Next, he decides he has to take over the Department of Justice and the attorney general, and have the attorney general push this narrative on to the states to tell them to stop from sending in their Electoral College vote totals. When that failed -- and our report goes into graphic detail of the efforts that were made -- the third step was to turn the mob loose on the Capitol the day we were counting the ballots," Durbin said, referring to the January 6 riot.

*DOJ lawyer was crucial player, Democrats say*
The 400-page report by Senate Democrats, entitled "Subverting Justice," slams the actions of Clark, who they say became a crucial player in Trump's attempt to use the Justice Department for his political gain.

The Senate Judiciary Committee announced on Thursday they were referring him to the DC Bar for a review of his professional conduct, citing rules that bar attorneys from assisting in fraud and interfering with the administration of justice.

The committee said it has not yet made findings of possible criminality, since their investigation is not complete. Clark has not been charged with any crime, and an attorney for Clark didn't immediately respond to a request for comment.
Clark was not interviewed by the committee. Instead, top Justice Department officials described in interviews his and Trump's plans to overturn the election.

Clark had pushed Rosen and Richard Donoghue, then the second-in-command at the Justice Department, to use the Justice Department to announce election fraud investigations and ask state leaders in Georgia to appoint electors, potentially disregarding the certified popular vote. Clark began making the pitch in late December after speaking with Trump directly, the committee found.

The Senate committee wrote he may have had assistance from "lower-level allies" within the Justice Department and even attempted to bargain with Rosen on his plan, saying he would turn down a chance at taking Rosen's place if Rosen would agree to support his Georgia elector initiative.

"Clark's proposal to wield DOJ's power to override the already-certified popular vote reflected a stunning distortion of DOJ's authority: DOJ protects ballot access and ballot integrity, but has no role in determining which candidate won a particular election," the committee wrote.

Donoghue and Rosen both testified to the committee.

...


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 7, 2021)

*Jan. 6 commission chairman once sympathized with black secessionist group that killed cops*
Fifty years ago as a Mississippi alderman, Bennie Thompson defended the Republic of New Africa and participated in a news conference blaming cops for the group's violence even as FBI saw group as waging "guerrilla warfare."

....... as a young African-American alderman in a small Mississippi community in 1971, Thompson placed himself on the opposite side, openly sympathizing with a secessionist group known as the Republic of New Africa and participating in a news conference blaming law enforcement for instigating clashes with the group that led to the killings of a police officer and the wounding of an FBI agent. Thompson's official biography makes no reference to the separatist RNA.

Thompson's affection for the RNA and its members — which FBI counterintelligence memos from the 1970s warned were threatening "guerrilla warfare" against the United States — was still intact as recently as 2013, when he openly campaigned on behalf of the group's former vice president to be mayor of Mississippi's largest city.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> View attachment 5004572


Are you pretending like those are not insurrectionist cops that are Trump fans?



Three Berries said:


> *Jan. 6 commission chairman once sympathized with black secessionist group that killed cops*
> Fifty years ago as a Mississippi alderman, Bennie Thompson defended the Republic of New Africa and participated in a news conference blaming cops for the group's violence even as FBI saw group as waging "guerrilla warfare."
> 
> ....... as a young African-American alderman in a small Mississippi community in 1971, Thompson placed himself on the opposite side, openly sympathizing with a secessionist group known as the Republic of New Africa and participating in a news conference blaming law enforcement for instigating clashes with the group that led to the killings of a police officer and the wounding of an FBI agent. Thompson's official biography makes no reference to the separatist RNA.
> ...


LMAO!!! Quoting the Russian propagandist John Solomon! You are fake as shit.


> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2021/10/5/2056382/-Trump-Spokeswoman-Posts-Racist-Attack-on-Chair-of-the-January-6th-Insurrection-Committee


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> View attachment 5004572


so much wasted hotness


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *Jan. 6 commission chairman once sympathized with black secessionist group that killed cops*
> Fifty years ago as a Mississippi alderman, Bennie Thompson defended the Republic of New Africa and participated in a news conference blaming cops for the group's violence even as FBI saw group as waging "guerrilla warfare."
> 
> ....... as a young African-American alderman in a small Mississippi community in 1971, Thompson placed himself on the opposite side, openly sympathizing with a secessionist group known as the Republic of New Africa and participating in a news conference blaming law enforcement for instigating clashes with the group that led to the killings of a police officer and the wounding of an FBI agent. Thompson's official biography makes no reference to the separatist RNA.
> ...


Im definitely against warfare against the united states except for storming the capitol and installing trump as a fascist dictator


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2021)

if you need someone to read the article to you:









Senate Judiciary Committee issues sweeping report detailing how Trump and a top DOJ lawyer attempted to overturn 2020 election


The Senate Judiciary Committee on Thursday released a sweeping report about how former President Donald Trump and a top lawyer in the Justice Department attempted to overturn the 2020 presidential election.




www.cnn.com


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2021)

Republicans....
*Idaho Falls couple accused of voting twice in the 2020 presidential election*








Idaho Falls couple accused of voting twice in the 2020 presidential election - East Idaho News


IDAHO FALLS — An Idaho Falls couple accused of voting twice in the 2020 presidential election is facing criminal charges. Adam Shumway, 44, and his wife, Lindsey, 41, are both charged with misdemeanor attempt to vote when not qualified or to repeat vote. Charging documents obtained by...




www.eastidahonews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *Jan. 6 commission chairman once sympathized with black secessionist group that killed cops*
> Fifty years ago as a Mississippi alderman, Bennie Thompson defended the Republic of New Africa and participated in a news conference blaming cops for the group's violence even as FBI saw group as waging "guerrilla warfare."
> 
> ....... as a young African-American alderman in a small Mississippi community in 1971, Thompson placed himself on the opposite side, openly sympathizing with a secessionist group known as the Republic of New Africa and participating in a news conference blaming law enforcement for instigating clashes with the group that led to the killings of a police officer and the wounding of an FBI agent. Thompson's official biography makes no reference to the separatist RNA.
> ...


Trump once colluded with the Russians, a hostile foreign power with thousands of nukes pointed at you, furthermore there is overwhelming evidence he committed literal treason and more crimes in office than can be counted on all yer fingers and toes. That's from real American news and not from Russian propaganda. The January insurrection actually did kill cops and Trump was responsible for this seditious act of insurrection. But since you are a racist traitor too, I don't imagine it matters much to you. BTW, Don't get vaccinated, help MAGA by dying.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Republicans....
> *Idaho Falls couple accused of voting twice in the 2020 presidential election*
> 
> 
> ...


Gee a black woman got criminally charged and 5 years in prison for making an obvious mistake by filling out a provisional ballot. These two white snow flakes deliberately cheated and committed election fraud, but no jail, a misdemeanor and a slap on their lily white wrists. It seems the free ride is continuing for these assholes and it's only emboldened them, those who use fear, will comply out of fear and fear alone, it's what they understand and employ against others, it is very effective when used against them, with few exceptions. The mandatory vaxx rate is 99% for all their threats, bravado and blustering, they tow the line when their jobs and social statues are on the line. 

Joe's game is to play the middle against the extreme right end, he won't lose any left leaning votes, but will gain them in the middle. He's not fighting for himself in 2024, he fighting for control of the house (hard to do) and senate in 2022. If he wins both, the entire agenda will sail through congress in six months. I will include enhanced voter rights, social media and regular media regulation, anti domestic terrorist legislation and a domestic terrorist list, with no guns and no fly.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 7, 2021)

Dude the Muller hoax is falling apart right now.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Dude the Muller hoax is falling apart right now.


That is why all those Trump minions pled guilty right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Dude the Muller hoax is falling apart right now.


so are they undoing all the convictions or is this just something you read on truthpatrioteagle.ru


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2021)

weird how 2 news sources interpret this:

wash examiner: trump has the power to use executive privilege to stop subpoenas for jan 6 commission
huff post; biden has to give trump those powers (and WH has said he won't)

everybody that ignores these from Congress needs to be in prison. i hope the DOJ supports this.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Oct 8, 2021)

Pretty excited. I applaud the move. 









Biden White House waives executive privilege for initial set of Trump-era documents sought by Jan. 6 panel


The move comes as the Capitol attack committee indicates it's "engaging with" two ex-aides to former President Donald Trump.




www.politico.com


----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2021)

“Congress is examining an assault on our Constitution and democratic institutions provoked and fanned by those sworn to protect them, and the conduct under investigation extends far beyond typical deliberations concerning the proper discharge of the President’s constitutional responsibilities. The constitutional protections of executive privilege should not be used to shield, from Congress or the public, information that reflects a clear and apparent effort to subvert the Constitution itself.” 









White House orders release of Trump records to Jan. 6 committee


The White House has ordered presidential record keepers to release a trove of Trump-era documents to the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol, arguing unique circumstances…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2021)

*Biden Blocks Trump Attempt to Withhold Jan. 6 Documents*
The Biden administration on Friday rejected former President Donald Trump’s attorneys' attempt to withhold documents requested by the House Select Committee probing the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol.

NBC News first reported that White House Counsel Dana Remus, in a letter to the National Archives, which holds the documents, wrote that "President Biden has determined that an assertion of executive privilege is not in the best interests of the United States, and therefore is not justified as to any of the documents."

White House Press Secretary Jenn Psaki confirmed the decision.

"The president has determined an assertion of executive privilege isn't warranted for the first set of documents from the Trump White House that have been provided to us by the National Archives," Psaki said, according to a Twitter report by Washington Post White House reporter Matt Viser. 








Biden Blocks Trump Attempt to Withhold Jan. 6 Documents


The Biden administration on Friday jected former President Donald Trump's attorneys' attempt to withhold documents requested by the House Select Committee probing the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol.




www.newsmax.com






Comments:

Patriotic Americans despise Thief Adolph Biden and his Woke Trash Administration. 
----------
President Biden has determined..... says Czar Soros" 
-----------
Interesting, since the "bi-partisan" Commission will NOT allow any questioning of Pelosi' Role in Jan 6th! 
-----------
FU Biden and all your puppets 
--------------
If this is the Bidenis we need to open the books and go after his Qui Pro Quo in Ukraine and get him impeached and relieved of his duties as our HMFWIC!. He is a worthless leader and even a worse human being. Put him in the trash can where he belongs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2021)

yeah.....this is gonna be fun......bet the orange avenger popped a couple gaskets over this....


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

printer said:


> *Biden Blocks Trump Attempt to Withhold Jan. 6 Documents*
> The Biden administration on Friday rejected former President Donald Trump’s attorneys' attempt to withhold documents requested by the House Select Committee probing the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> NBC News first reported that White House Counsel Dana Remus, in a letter to the National Archives, which holds the documents, wrote that "President Biden has determined that an assertion of executive privilege is not in the best interests of the United States, and therefore is not justified as to any of the documents."
> ...


Those comments are an indicator of serious problems.


----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Those comments are an indicator of serious problems.


Alternate universe. I want one myself.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

printer said:


> Alternate universe. I want one myself.


I would be a terrible god. Bwa ha haa.


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

printer said:


> *Biden Blocks Trump Attempt to Withhold Jan. 6 Documents*
> The Biden administration on Friday rejected former President Donald Trump’s attorneys' attempt to withhold documents requested by the House Select Committee probing the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> NBC News first reported that White House Counsel Dana Remus, in a letter to the National Archives, which holds the documents, wrote that "President Biden has determined that an assertion of executive privilege is not in the best interests of the United States, and therefore is not justified as to any of the documents."
> ...


Newsmax? Biden? Puppets?

Fucking liberals.


----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2021)

*Jan. 6 Committee Weighs Criminal Contempt Referral for Bannon *
The House Select Committee investigating the deadly Jan. 6 Capitol riots on Friday said it would ''swiftly consider advancing a criminal contempt of Congress referral'' for former White House adviser Steve Bannon, who on Friday said he would not comply with a subpoena.

Bannon ''has indicated that he will try to hide behind vague references to privileges of the former President,'' Chairman Bennie Thompson, D-Miss., and Vice Chair Liz Cheney, R-Wyo., said in a statement.

''The Select Committee fully expects all of these witnesses to comply with our demands for both documents and deposition testimony,'' they added.

Former Trump officials Mark Meadows and Kash Patel are ''so far, engaging with the Select Committee,'' they added.

''Though the Select Committee welcomes good-faith engagement with witnesses seeking to cooperate with our investigation, we will not allow any witness to defy a lawful subpoena or attempt to run out the clock, and we will swiftly consider advancing a criminal contempt of Congress referral.

''We thank those many patriotic Americans who are coming forward voluntarily to participate in our inquiry. The Committee is making rapid progress and will not be deterred by those who seek to obstruct our efforts.''

Bannon's attorney in an email sent to the committee obtained by CNN cited former President Donald Trump's claim of executive privilege.

"We must accept his direction and honor his invocation of executive privilege,'' wrote Robert Costello.

"As such, until these issues are resolved, we are unable to respond to your request for documents and testimony.''

Trump told Bannon and other subpoena targets not to comply with congressional requests for testimony because documents could contain privileged material.

''The rally on the Capitol grounds on January 6th, like the rally near the White House that day, immediately preceded the violent attack on the seat of our democracy,'' Thompson said in a statement.

''Over the course of that day, demonstrations escalated to violence and protestors became rioters. The Select Committee needs to understand all the details about the events that came before the attack, including who was involved in planning and funding them. We expect these witnesses to cooperate fully with our probe.''








Jan. 6 Committee Weighs Criminal Contempt Referral for Bannon


The House Select Committee investigating the deadly Jan. 6 Capitol riots on Friday said it would ''swiftly consider advancing a criminal contempt of Congress referral'' for former White House adviser Steve Bannon, who on Friday said he would not comply with a ...




www.newsmax.com





Peanut gallery:

WAIT, the DOJ and FBI orchestrated the JAN 6th riots. The FBI has even admitted to having agents involved. Have any of those COMMUNIST AGENTS BEEN JAILED?
-----------------
Until ALL the video of the capitol is released along with all documents relating to Ashli Babbitt's murder, no one should comply to this blatant political persecution of an opposition party.
-----------------
When demonrats? When are you gonna grow the guts to ATTEMPT what you REALLY wanna try? You can't hide behind the CRIMINAL "juthtith" sham forever.
-----------------
The riots were only "deadly" to one person who was killed by a coward cop.
------------------
that's all the loser democrats have. either vaccine mandates or jan 6


Oh, I had to add one of my own since there was no balance.
--------------------
"AND THE NOOSE TIGHTENS."


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2021)

someone got some questions to be answered......Bannon....u facist idiot....









Analysis: Steve Bannon was knee-deep in January 6


In the days leading up to the January 6 riot at the US Capitol that left five people dead and more than 100 police officers wounded, one man may have been whispering in Donald Trump's ear more than any other: Steve Bannon.




www.cnn.com


----------



## mooray (Oct 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> someone got some questions to be answered......Bannon....u facist idiot....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy is scary. He has an actual agenda that goes well beyond liberal tears.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> That guy is scary. He has an actual agenda that goes well beyond liberal tears.


yeah he is.......u sure, for giggles hear his pod cast....that's even scarier.....he even actually admited for the most part organizing it too....


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> someone got some questions to be answered......Bannon....u facist idiot....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fucking hate facists.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

printer said:


> *Biden Blocks Trump Attempt to Withhold Jan. 6 Documents*
> The Biden administration on Friday rejected former President Donald Trump’s attorneys' attempt to withhold documents requested by the House Select Committee probing the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> NBC News first reported that White House Counsel Dana Remus, in a letter to the National Archives, which holds the documents, wrote that "President Biden has determined that an assertion of executive privilege is not in the best interests of the United States, and therefore is not justified as to any of the documents."
> ...


I know you have said that you remember these kind of people from your days of trolling their comment section and so you don't really think that they are paid propaganda trolls.

But I would point out that they could easily have just always been paid propaganda trolls chewing idiots food that read those bullshit propaganda websites 'news' so they can be nudged how to think about current events.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I know you have said that you remember these kind of people from your days of trolling their comment section and so you don't really think that they are paid propaganda trolls.
> 
> But I would point out that they could easily have just always been paid propaganda trolls chewing idiots food that read those bullshit propaganda websites 'news' so they can be nudged how to think about current events.


Oh fuh


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Oh fuh


What is fuh?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> What is fuh?


Fuuuuuuuuck


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Fuuuuuuuuck


lol I thought so, but wasn't positive so thought I would ask.

And yeah, I totally agree.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol I thought so, but wasn't positive so thought I would ask.
> 
> And yeah, I totally agree.


This is the new politeness. It is weird to me.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 8, 2021)

Kinda strange but concerning. 









Jan 6 committee brushes back Rick Wilson after he accuses it of being a 'gutless exercise'


The House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Attack on the U.S. Capitol on Saturday described criticism of the body's failure to enforce subpoenas as "nonsense."On Friday, the committee released a statement saying that former chief of staff Mark Meadows and Trump aide Kash Patel are...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

Moldy said:


> Kinda strange but concerning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love them to go balls to the wall too, but really Fuck Rick Wilson, this Republican insurrectionist shit has been going on for decades and he was hand in hand with it the entire time up until Trump. 

Where was he during the Bush years? 

How about the first Tea Party?

Republicans being upset that the Democrats have to figure this shit out in real time with real consequences for the entire nation/world while under attack from propagandists (foreign and domestic) that are going to figure out how to troll and brainwash people into being against anything they do in real time no matter what it is, is bullshit IMO. 

These non-insurrectionist Republicans should be owning up and using their money to fund videos to flat out explain exactly how they have been brainwashing these people for decades and owning up to their very real guilt in where we are at today. And except that there should be consequences for them too.


----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I know you have said that you remember these kind of people from your days of trolling their comment section and so you don't really think that they are paid propaganda trolls.
> 
> But I would point out that they could easily have just always been paid propaganda trolls chewing idiots food that read those bullshit propaganda websites 'news' so they can be nudged how to think about current events.


Sure, anything is possible. And I am getting paid here.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

printer said:


> Sure, anything is possible. And I am getting paid here.


At least you are honest about it.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

printer said:


> Sure, anything is possible. And I am getting paid here.


Stuuuuud


----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Stuuuuud


On Daddy Soros's good books.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

https://www.politico.com/news/2021/10/08/capitol-police-whistleblower-rebuke-jan-6-515696



> A former high-ranking Capitol Police official with knowledge of the department’s response to the Jan. 6 attack has sent congressional leaders a scathing letter accusing two of its senior leaders of mishandling evidence and failing to respond properly during the riot.
> 
> The whistleblower, who requested anonymity for privacy reasons and left the force months after the attack, sent the 16-page letter late last month to the top members of both parties in the House and Senate. His missive makes scorching allegations against Sean Gallagher, the Capitol Police’s acting chief of uniformed operations, and Yogananda Pittman, its assistant chief of police for protective and intelligence operations — who also served as its former acting chief.
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I fucking hate facists.


My dad killed facists in WW2 and received medals for it....RIP Pop


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> My dad killed fascists in WW2 and received medals for it....RIP Pop


That’s nice but facists


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 8, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> someone got some questions to be answered......Bannon....u facist idiot....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## printer (Oct 8, 2021)

*Trump Sends Letter to National Archives 'In Defense of Office of the Presidency'*
Former President Donald Trump says he has sent a letter to the National Archives and Records Administration ''in defense of the Office of the Presidency, the Constitution, vital principles of separation of powers, and on behalf of our great Nation.''

''The Radical Left Democrats tried the RUSSIA Witch Hunt, they tried the fake impeachments, and now they are trying once again to use Congress to persecute their political opponents. Their requests are not based in law or reality — it's just a game to these politicians. They don't care about our Country or the American people,'' Trump said in a statement released by his Save America PAC.

'The Democrats are drunk on power, but this dangerous assault on our Constitution and important legal precedent will not work. This Committee's fake investigation is not about January 6th any more than the Russia Hoax was about Russia.

''Instead, this is about using the power of the government to silence "Trump" and our Make America Great Again movement, the greatest such achievement of all time," he said.

The request from the committee included Twitter messages, phone and visitor logs, and videos and photos of events Trump participated in. It also included documents and communications related to the movements and security of then-Vice President Mike Pence and any other documents referring to Trump's rally at The Ellipse on the White House grounds.

In his statement, Trump said his team ''won two elections, did far better in the second than the first, and now perhaps have to do it a third time!"

''It is also about trying to deflect blame from Biden's surrender in Afghanistan and the failures to address COVID, the border, crime, and the economy that is leaving Americans dead or broke. It's another grand distraction, because Biden and the Democrats don't want you to see how badly America is losing due to their incompetence,'' he said.

'My administration, and the great patriots who worked on behalf of the American people, will not be intimidated. We will not allow Biden or the Radical Democrats to get off without accepting blame for their incompetence and failures. I will always fight for America First, and the Constitution. Together, we will Make America Great Again, Again!'' 








Trump Sends Letter to National Archives 'In Defense of Office of the Presidency'


Former President Donald Trump says he has sent a letter to the National Archives and Records Administration ''in defense of the Office of the Presidency, the Constitution, vital principles of separation of powers, and on behalf of our great Nation.''




www.newsmax.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Oct 8, 2021)

Carl Sagan called it 25 years ago.

Quote by Carl Sagan: “I have a foreboding of an America in my childre...” (goodreads.com)


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> My dad killed facists in WW2 and received medals for it....RIP Pop


My Great uncle left me these


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)

*If Bannon, Meadows or Others Plead the 5th, What are Congress's Options? To Immunity and Beyond.*





The House Select Committee investigating January 6 has subpoenaed many witnesses, including some who undoubtedly have a 5th Amendment right against self-incrimination. This video presents an overview of the 5th Amendment right against self-incrimination as it pertains to congressional testimony, from how Mike Flynn invoked it to resist a congressional subpoena for documents issued by the Senate Select Committee on Intelligence as part of its investigation into Russian interference in our elections, to how it ended up impacting Oliver North's conviction in the 1980s as part of the Iran-Contra affair. 

If someone like Steve Bannon or Mark Meadows ends up invoking a 5th Amendment right against self-incrimination, Congress will have challenging tactical choices to make. This video covers the pros and cons of congressional immunity as it relates to a witness pleading the 5th.


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 10, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My Great uncle left me these
> 
> View attachment 5005854


Is that a "Potato Masher" bottom right?


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 10, 2021)

It makes perfect sense to be angry at the government. It might even be what “they” want. The government is becoming increasingly authoritarian, which makes people angry, increases suicide, drug addiction, mental illness, and yes, domestic terrorism.

If the government can ruin so many lives that people turn to terrorism, then they can round up all the “deplorables” they always wanted to get rid of anyway.

If you become violent, they win. The government is basically good as one thing: violence. So don’t play on their turf– don’t allow them to define the battlefield.

Don’t become violent, however hard the government makes your life.

Instead, turn to building a parallel economy– competing institutions that will not only help you and other to rely less on government, but should turn you a profit in the process, for providing such valuable goods and services.







__





How to Create a Domestic Terrorist | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> It makes perfect sense to be angry at the government. It might even be what “they” want. The government is becoming increasingly authoritarian, which makes people angry, increases suicide, drug addiction, mental illness, and yes, domestic terrorism.
> 
> If the government can ruin so many lives that people turn to terrorism, then they can round up all the “deplorables” they always wanted to get rid of anyway.
> 
> ...


Naw, these are the new commies and allies of a deadly enemy and they proved with their support of Putin, they are an enemy 5th column of traitors and domestic terrorists. They should be treated like the commies were, cause they are even worse. When the democrats gain the advantage they will do just that, patiently and systematically destroying them starting with their election, gerrymandering, cheating and dark money, then the for profit disinformation system and terrorist wing. It's a battle between fear driven morons, who are easily manipulated, versus intelligent, patient people who have had enough bullshit. Patriots have seen the enemy, Trump drew them out of hiding onto open ground and left them defenseless and naked in broad daylight.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> It makes perfect sense to be angry at the government. It might even be what “they” want. The government is becoming increasingly authoritarian, which makes people angry, increases suicide, drug addiction, mental illness, and yes, domestic terrorism.
> 
> If the government can ruin so many lives that people turn to terrorism, then they can round up all the “deplorables” they always wanted to get rid of anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> It makes perfect sense to be angry at the government. It might even be what “they” want. The government is becoming increasingly authoritarian, which makes people angry, increases suicide, drug addiction, mental illness, and yes, domestic terrorism.
> 
> If the government can ruin so many lives that people turn to terrorism, then they can round up all the “deplorables” they always wanted to get rid of anyway.
> 
> ...


"it's the governments fault that all of us fat old whites are shooting ourselves in the head"

good one


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


that GIF soooooo reminds me of my little brother who turned out to be a sociopath/psycho he used to do that all the time spoiled little fvcker. what happens when your child has no boundaries.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> It makes perfect sense to be angry at the government. It might even be what “they” want. The government is becoming increasingly authoritarian, which makes people angry, increases suicide, drug addiction, mental illness, and yes, domestic terrorism.
> 
> If the government can ruin so many lives that people turn to terrorism, then they can round up all the “deplorables” they always wanted to get rid of anyway.
> 
> ...


The main problem with your bullshit is that you don't actually say which 'government' is doing the radicalization.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> It makes perfect sense to be angry at the government. It might even be what “they” want. The government is becoming increasingly authoritarian, which makes people angry, increases suicide, drug addiction, mental illness, and yes, domestic terrorism.
> 
> If the government can ruin so many lives that people turn to terrorism, then they can round up all the “deplorables” they always wanted to get rid of anyway.
> 
> ...


You don't understand that word.

authoritarian

*Authoritarianism*_
Form of government


*Description*
*Description*
Authoritarianism is a form of government characterized by the rejection of political plurality, the use of a strong central power to preserve the political status quo, and reductions in the rule of law, separation of powers, and democratic voting._


Like it or not, the US is a plural democracy, or at the very least, we are becoming one because that is what the majority in this country wants. Democracies are ruled by the majority. They not authoritarian but they can and do need to defend themselves from authoritarians. We can and will get rough when we must. The problem with your kind is you do not respect anything other than force. So, that's what you'll get. 

You might call our actions authoritarian. You might even call it what you are -- fascist. But it's not. It is self defense.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 10, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Is that a "Potato Masher" bottom right?


No, it's called a portapee- it's an embellishment for dress swords


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Naw, these are the new commies and allies of a deadly enemy and they proved with their support of Putin, they are an enemy 5th column of traitors and domestic terrorists. They should be treated like the commies were, cause they are even worse. When the democrats gain the advantage they will do just that, patiently and systematically destroying them starting with their election, gerrymandering, cheating and dark money, then the for profit disinformation system and terrorist wing. It's a battle between fear driven morons, who are easily manipulated, versus intelligent, patient people who have had enough bullshit. Patriots have seen the enemy, Trump drew them out of hiding onto open ground and left them defenseless and naked in broad daylight.


Is that the Putin Pedo Joe helped out while stomping on the EU with the Nordstream2?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Is that the Putin Pedo Joe helped out while stomping on the EU with the Nordstream2?


You mean the agreement of a pipeline between EU's largest economy, Germany and Russia is 'stomping on the EU' that America couldn't stop anyways? 

lol your are cuck-tastic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Is that the Putin Pedo Joe helped out while stomping on the EU with the Nordstream2?


No that's Putin, who pedo Trump sucked his ass and betrayed America to please, cause Vlad has kompromat on Donald. You are a racist traitor who supports and enables Trump, Trump was the symptom, you're the real problem. Give the dems time and they will deal with you, you'll be on the outside looking in, or on the inside looking out through bars.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 11, 2021)

https:_//_twitter.com/TheRickWilson/status/1446503202837442561


----------



## mooray (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> https:_//_twitter.com/TheRickWilson/status/1446503202837442561




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446530469936472069


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries Short of a Sorbet is sure pulling out the stops on fascist agitprop today. It must be Himmler’s birthday or something.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Three Berries Short of a Sorbet is sure pulling out the stops on fascist agitprop today. It must be Himmler’s birthday or something.


he was in such a hurry that he forgot to even try to look up a common english idiom

correct side of town of side of the track. amazing.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> https:_//_twitter.com/TheRickWilson/status/1446503202837442561











mooray said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446530469936472069


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

hey @Three Berries how old does ashli babbit turn today LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5007828


Dems need RINOs yo do their dirty work. Chaney is a has been just like the Dens though.

Here's another one for you....

BREAKING: Rep. Adam Kinzinger states that the January 6th Select Committee will proceed to enforce subpoenas, including possibly seeking criminal contempt referrals, should the stonewalling continue.

LOL he can't even get his family to vote for him anymore....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> LOL he can't even get his family to vote for him anymore....


You can’t choose your family. It’s an unfortunate reality that your family must also endure.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Dems need RINOs yo do their dirty work. Chaney is a has been just like the Dens though.
> 
> Here's another one for you....
> 
> ...


Sometimes people have shitty families.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 12, 2021)

Also...its amazing to see my personal stereotype of a trumper out and about in the wilds of the internet. Welcome to middle America. I recommend the Loves brand of truck stops.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

This guy must be a rino too. His family not only doesn’t vote for him, they want him expelled from Congress.

I think I like his family better than Kinzinger’s.








Gosar's siblings want their brother kicked out of Congress. They think Democrats are moving too slow.


"I consider him a traitor to this country. I consider him a traitor to his family," Dave Gosar said. "He doesn't see it. He's disgraced and dishonored himself."




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Dems need RINOs yo do their dirty work. Chaney is a has been just like the Dens though.
> 
> Here's another one for you....
> 
> ...


lol the only RINO's are the insurrectionist Republicans that have bent the knee to Dear Leader because they are afraid of his cult. 

And who gives a shit about what any cult family members of the actual Republican members of congress think? They are being marks trapped in a delusion spun up by a con man and his online troll army.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol the only RINO's are the insurrectionist Republicans that have bent the knee to Dear Leader because they are afraid of his cult.
> 
> And who gives a shit about what any cult family members of the actual Republican members of congress think? They are being marks trapped in a delusion spun up by a con man and his online troll army.


That's OK. Cult members who don't care for Kinzinger is just about anyone who voted for him. But then he runs unopposed. Just another sellout commie trying to hide his traitorous deeds. Call them what you want. Your witchy hunt has hit a dead end. Subpoena away, Libs ignore them too.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> That's OK. Cult members who don't care for Kinzinger is just about anyone who voted for him. But then he runs unopposed. Just another sellout commie trying to hide his traitorous deeds. Call them what you want. Your witchy hunt has hit a dead end. Subpoena away, Libs ignore them too.


Because the trump insurrectionist cult members and the trolls that program them said so?

Sorry I am not buying it, because you all are lying pieces of traitorous shit and will say anything to sell (twice impeached ex-POTUS loser) Dear Leader's propaganda.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 12, 2021)

They dont want to examine it...would show a very different narrative. By not going forward, they can continue the LIE of 1/6.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Dems need RINOs yo do their dirty work. Chaney is a has been just like the Dens though.
> 
> Here's another one for you....
> 
> ...


Take a picture of any illinois landmark


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> They dont want to examine it...would show a very different narrative. By not going forward, they can continue the LIE of 1/6.


Do you think calling it a lie in all caps will work when we all saw you guys beating unconscious cops and running around with zip ties?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> They dont want to examine it...would show a very different narrative. By not going forward, they can continue the LIE of 1/6.





Trump trolls are so funny when they try to pull this shit.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Take a picture of any illinois landmark


Rub lincoln's nose!!!!!


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

You gonna get a tonsil hemorrhage smashing down on his knob like that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


>


Correct side of town of side of the tracks


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


>


Trump sticking to the Russian troll talking points.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Dems need RINOs yo do their dirty work. Chaney is a has been just like the Dens though.
> 
> Here's another one for you....
> 
> ...


I personally love the Anti-RINO sentiment 
It is the reason the silent majority no longer exist 

Carry on


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2021)

These guys are not very good at this are they


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


>


That Man is the diametric opposite of what is good for this nation. I am impressed by the unstealthed blatant naked greed for power such a document reveals. And troubled by its easy acceptance by the worshippers of the golden calf.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

Another first-rung traitor.








Schiff calls House GOP leader Kevin McCarthy an 'insurrectionist in a suit and tie'


Democratic Rep. Adam Schiff on Tuesday referred to House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy as an "insurrectionist in a suit and tie," as he slammed the House Republican leader for having "absolutely no reverence for the truth."




www.google.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

Things are getting interesting.


Senate report zeros in on GOP lawmaker's ties to Capitol riot








Rep. Scott Perry faces scrutiny for role in Trump's plot to overturn election - CNN Video


CNN's Sara Murray outlines new details from a Senate report that shine a light on the role Rep. Scott Perry (R-PA) played in spreading election lies.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Another first-rung traitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adam Schiff is fucking awesome.


----------



## printer (Oct 12, 2021)

It all does not matter. Of the people that know Trump and company tried to steal the election already do. And the ones that are OK with that will not be convinced trump is a bad man.


----------



## printer (Oct 13, 2021)

*White House formally rejects Trump claim of executive privilege over Jan. 6 docs*
White House counsel Dana Remus, in a letter to the National Archives dated Oct. 8 but released on Wednesday, said President Biden considered Trump's request to assert executive privilege and determined it "is not in the best interests of the United States, and therefore is not justified as to any of the documents provided to the White House on September 8, 2021."

"Accordingly, President Biden does not uphold the former President’s assertion of privilege," Remus wrote.

The National Archives as a result will be required to turn over the documents as part of the investigation into Jan. 6 barring any legal intervention.

Trump sent a letter to the National Archives last Friday saying he wanted to assert executive privilege to prevent the committee from obtaining more than 40 of the documents it requested, saying he had determined the records “contain information subject to executive privilege, including presidential communications and deliberate process privileges.”

The Biden White House last week ordered presidential record keepers to release an initial trove of Trump-era documents to the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol, arguing unique circumstances compel their disclosure.

The letter from Remus was a formal part of the process required to reject Trump's request.








White House formally rejects Trump claim of executive privilege over Jan. 6 docs


The White House has formally rejected an attempt by former President Trump to assert executive privilege over a set of documents requested by a House panel investigating the Jan. 6 riots …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Oct 14, 2021)

*Jan. 6 panel to pursue criminal contempt referral for Bannon*
The House Committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol plans to refer former Trump White House strategist Stephen Bannon to the Justice Department for criminal prosecution after he refused to appear for a slated deposition.

Bannon informed the committee last week that he would refuse to comply with the subpoena, citing a yet-to-be-filed suit from former President Donald Trump claiming documents and testimony sought by the committee are covered by executive privilege.
The law allows for Congress to refer a noncompliant witness to the DOJ for criminal prosecution, which could result in jail time, a fine or both. 

“Mr. Bannon has declined to cooperate with the Select Committee and is instead hiding behind the former President’s insufficient, blanket, and vague statements regarding privileges he has purported to invoke. We reject his position entirely. The Select Committee will not tolerate defiance of our subpoenas, so we must move forward with proceedings to refer Mr. Bannon for criminal contempt. I’ve notified the Select Committee that we will convene for a business meeting Tuesday evening to vote on adopting a contempt report,” Chair Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) said in a statement.
“The Select Committee will use every tool at its disposal to get the information it seeks, and witnesses who try to stonewall the Select Committee will not succeed.”

“We are completely of one mind that if people refuse to respond to questions without justification that we will hold them in criminal contempt and refer them to the Justice Department,” Rep. Adam B. Schiff (D-Calif.) told The Washington Post earlier this week. 
“We intend to enforce our subpoenas, and the first step will be for us to pursue criminal contempt,” Rep. Stephanie Murphy (D-Fla.) said during an appearance on MSNBC.

“What that means is that the committee will put together a report and refer it to the House floor. There will be a vote, then it goes to the Department of Justice. I fully expect this Department of Justice to uphold and enforce that subpoena. I think this Department of Justice believes that nobody is above the law.”

“We’re grateful to the many individuals who are voluntarily participating and to witnesses who are complying with subpoenas, including several who met the deadline to begin producing materials to the Select Committee,” Thompson added in his statement.

“First of all, the executive privilege applies to a sitting president, not former presidents, because the focus is on the national security interests of the country. It's a very limited doctrinal privilege,” Rep. Jaime Raskin (D-Md.), one of the nine lawmakers on the committee, told reporters last month.
“In any event, even if the court were to weigh the public's overwhelming interest in getting at the truth of events, versus the interest in national security, in this case both factors are on the side of disclosure. The public has an interest in knowing everything about the attack on our democracy, and that truth-seeking function will improve national security. So national security argues for disclosure, not for secrecy.”

If the Justice Department is hesitant to pursue criminal charges against Bannon, the committee could also file its own civil suit asking a judge to hold Bannon in contempt, a move that could also mean jail time.




__





January 6th hearings on Trump's failed insurrection.


These guys are not very good at this are they



www.rollitup.org


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2021)

printer said:


> *Jan. 6 panel to pursue criminal contempt referral for Bannon*
> The House Committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol plans to refer former Trump White House strategist Stephen Bannon to the Justice Department for criminal prosecution after he refused to appear for a slated deposition.
> 
> Bannon informed the committee last week that he would refuse to comply with the subpoena, citing a yet-to-be-filed suit from former President Donald Trump claiming documents and testimony sought by the committee are covered by executive privilege.
> ...


Lock him up....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

printer said:


> *Jan. 6 panel to pursue criminal contempt referral for Bannon*
> The House Committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol plans to refer former Trump White House strategist Stephen Bannon to the Justice Department for criminal prosecution after he refused to appear for a slated deposition.
> 
> Bannon informed the committee last week that he would refuse to comply with the subpoena, citing a yet-to-be-filed suit from former President Donald Trump claiming documents and testimony sought by the committee are covered by executive privilege.
> ...


Bannon is gonna piss his pants once the find him in contempt....haha....priceless....

and how in the heck did i get on the bottom of your post btw....lol


----------



## printer (Oct 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Bannon is gonna piss his pants once the find him in contempt....haha....priceless....
> 
> and how in the heck did i get on the bottom of your post btw....lol


Took a wrong turn? Late in line?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2021)

printer said:


> Took a wrong turn? Late in line?


heck i dunno, i just saw that at the bottom of the post and went......huh....actually rather fitting tbh with that post


----------



## printer (Oct 14, 2021)

*Bennie Thompson not ruling out subpoenaing Trump*
Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.), the chairman of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol, did not rule out subpoenaing former President Trump when asked about the possibility during an interview on Thursday.

“Nobody is off limits,” Thompson told CNN’s Wolf Blitzer.

The chairman sounded a similar note in July when asked about potential subpoenas for Trump, former Vice President Mike Pence and other White House officials, telling PBS NewsHour, "If the facts themselves lead us to any individual, we will not hesitate to bring them before the committee."

Thompson's comment came hours after the committee announced that it plans to refer ex-Trump White House strategist Stephen Bannon for criminal prosecution after he failed to comply with a subpoena by the deadline.

Bannon is refusing to provide requested documents and testimony, citing a yet-to-be filed lawsuit from Trump, who claims the materials in the subpoena are protected by executive privilege.

The select committee will write up a report detailing the efforts the panel took to get Bannon to comply with the subpoena, and his failure to do so. It will then go before the House for a vote.

If approved, the Justice Department will then be tasked with stepping in and deciding how aggressively it wants to pursue Bannon. That decision will likely be determined by the U.S. attorney’s office in Washington, D.C., and top lawyers at the main Justice Department.








Bennie Thompson not ruling out subpoenaing Trump


Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.), the chairman of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol, did not rule out subpoenaing former President Trump when asked about the p…




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2021)

WTF? Even Michael Corleone had to appear before a congressional committee.

If the Republicans retake the house next year and this investigation is swept under the rug, the United States of America will have officially become a banana republic.


January 6 committee exposes a dark truth in going after Bannon








Analysis: January 6 committee exposes a dark truth in going after Bannon


The House select committee investigating the Capitol insurrection is sending an aggressive message to Donald Trump's onetime political guru -- and to the former President himself.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 15, 2021)

INSURRECTION! Violent Leftists Attempt to Storm Department of Interior - Demand End of Fossil Fuel Use before Winter


Democrat activists are protesting today in Washington DC to end fossil fuels for this 2021 winter. Russia, Venezuela, China, and Iran support the movement. Violent insurrectionists attempted to storm the Department of the Interior on Thursday fighting with police. This won’t make any headlines...




www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> INSURRECTION! Violent Leftists Attempt to Storm Department of Interior - Demand End of Fossil Fuel Use before Winter
> 
> 
> Democrat activists are protesting today in Washington DC to end fossil fuels for this 2021 winter. Russia, Venezuela, China, and Iran support the movement. Violent insurrectionists attempted to storm the Department of the Interior on Thursday fighting with police. This won’t make any headlines...
> ...


Seems legit. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> INSURRECTION! Violent Leftists Attempt to Storm Department of Interior - Demand End of Fossil Fuel Use before Winter
> 
> 
> Democrat activists are protesting today in Washington DC to end fossil fuels for this 2021 winter. Russia, Venezuela, China, and Iran support the movement. Violent insurrectionists attempted to storm the Department of the Interior on Thursday fighting with police. This won’t make any headlines...
> ...


yeah after this leftist insurrection post some pictures of the carnage and i will try to match you with pictures from when you guys tried to install trump as a dictator

thanks foreigner


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> INSURRECTION! Violent Leftists Attempt to Storm Department of Interior - Demand End of Fossil Fuel Use before Winter
> 
> 
> Democrat activists are protesting today in Washington DC to end fossil fuels for this 2021 winter. Russia, Venezuela, China, and Iran support the movement. Violent insurrectionists attempted to storm the Department of the Interior on Thursday fighting with police. This won’t make any headlines...
> ...


lol you propaganda trolls sad ass attempt to pretend like people being arrested is in any way shape or form the same as what the MAGA domestic terororists pulled is ridiculous.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448691241697357830

The snowflake title on that propaganda website is a lie btw, but they really don't care as long as people who believe their big lies are so brainwashed they just believe it.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2021/10/15/indigenous-protest-dc-climate-change/



> Climate activists are concluding their five days of action in Washington with a march to the U.S. Capitol to demand that President Biden take more extreme measures to address climate change.
> 
> They are demanding Biden stop approving fossil fuel projects and declare a national climate emergency at a time when scientists say the world must sharply cut greenhouse gas emissions. Those protesting this week have said they believe he has not delivered on climate-related campaign promises.
> 
> ...


----------



## HGCC (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> INSURRECTION! Violent Leftists Attempt to Storm Department of Interior - Demand End of Fossil Fuel Use before Winter
> 
> 
> Democrat activists are protesting today in Washington DC to end fossil fuels for this 2021 winter. Russia, Venezuela, China, and Iran support the movement. Violent insurrectionists attempted to storm the Department of the Interior on Thursday fighting with police. This won’t make any headlines...
> ...


Having just completed my anti-phishing or whatever training about not falling for scams...dude the extra s in activists should be the red flag to report that spam to your local IT professional.

Edit: spelling errors are a big red flag that what you are looking at is bullshit. People conveying correct info tend to spell correctly.


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Having just completed my anti-phishing or whatever training about not falling for scams...dude the extra s in activists should be the red flag to report that spam to your local IT professional.
> 
> Edit: spelling errors are a big red flag that what you are looking at is bullshit. People conveying correct info tend to spell correctly.


Wonder if they all drove there?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/riots-capitol-siege-indictments-obstruction-of-justice-36f12a272f9b955e6524aa1d8e55776e



> WASHINGTON (AP) — A U.S. Capitol Police officer has been indicted on obstruction of justice charges after prosecutors say he helped to hide evidence of a rioter’s involvement in the Jan. 6 insurrection.
> 
> The officer, Michael A. Riley, is accused of tipping off someone who participated in the riot by telling them to remove posts from Facebook that had showed the person inside the Capitol during the Jan. 6 attack, according to court documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2021)

https://www.rawstory.com/capitol-riot-julie-jenkins-fancelli/


> According to a report from the Washington Post, the daughter of the founder of the Publix grocery store chain who helped finance the Jan 6th rally that turned into a riot at the Capitol, also spread more of her money to the nonprofit arm of the Republican Attorneys General Association to be used to promote the rally.
> 
> The report goes on to state that Julie Jenkins Fancelli's $150,000 contribution was " intended in part to promote the rally. The nonprofitorganization paid for a robocall touting a march that afternoon to the U.S. Capitol to 'call on Congress to stop the steal.'"
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 17, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/joe-biden-riots-democracy-f444a1add9689ea3cb8ea022c83182c6


> WASHINGTON (AP) — Framed by the Capitol, President Joe Biden paid tribute Saturday to fallen law enforcement officers and honored those who fought off the Jan. 6 insurrection at that very site by declaring “because of you, democracy survived.”
> 
> Biden spoke at the 40th Annual National Peace Officers’ Memorial Service to remember the 491 law enforcement officers who died in the line of duty in 2019 and 2020. Standing where the violent mob tried to block his own ascension to the presidency, Biden singled out the 150 officers who were injured and the five who died in the attack’s aftermath.
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 18, 2021)

LOL










MAGA rioter’s lawyer: There's only an 'extremely remote' chance my client will invade the Capitol again


On Monday, NBC4 Washington's Scott MacFarlane, a reporter following the prosecution of the January 6 Capitol insurrection cases, flagged a court motion over the weekend by a lawyer representing an unspecified "high-level" defendant.In the motion, the attorney argued that his client should be...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2021)

Got to wonder if this idiot frequented this site, or the more racist-freindly pot sites.

https://lawandcrime.com/u-s-capitol-siege/capitol-siege-defendant-who-admitted-tasing-michael-fanone-files-court-documents-claiming-he-was-acting-upon-donald-trumps-authorization/


> A defendant who admitted tasing Washington, D.C. Metropolitan Police Officer *Michael Fanone* during the Jan. 6 breach of the U.S. Capitol Complex has filed court papers that indicate he may seek to blame former president *Donald Trump* for what occurred. The documents also contain a 195-page transcript of an FBI interview where the defendant, who said he was a former Trump campaign volunteer, told agents he became radicalized by listening to InfoWars host *Alex Jones*.
> 
> *Daniel Rodriguez* is one of several defendants accused in the attack on Fanone. Rodriguez provided notice that he “may” assert a defense of “public authority.” That notice is a precursor to a possible argument at trial that he was acting “on behalf of” a “law enforcement agency or federal intelligence agency” when he stormed the Capitol and admittedly attacked Fanone. Thus, the documents tee up a possible defense but do not directly employ it.
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2021)

1. I am not sure if Trump appointed a troll to the national archives (or if he could), so I do think it will be interesting to see how this turns out.

2. Couldn't Biden (the actual POTUS) just request the documents himself, declassify them, and upload them for the world to see, bypassing the courts altogether on this? Why allow Trump (twice impeached ex-POTUS) to troll our democracy any longer than necessary?

https://apnews.com/article/donald-trump-joe-biden-lawsuits-734dc2a47d3875cc844456073e93cedc



> WASHINGTON (AP) — Former President Donald Trump on Monday sought to block the release of documents related to the Jan. 6 Capitol insurrection to a congressional committee investigating the attack, challenging President Joe Biden’s initial decision to waive executive privilege.
> 
> In a federal lawsuit, Trump said the committee’s request was “almost limitless in scope,” and sought records with no reasonable connection to that day. He called it a “vexatious, illegal fishing expedition” that was “untethered from any legitimate legislative purpose,” according to the papers filed in federal court in the District of Columbia.
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> 1. I am not sure if Trump appointed a troll to the national archives (or if he could), so I do think it will be interesting to see how this turns out.
> 
> 2. Couldn't Biden (the actual POTUS) just request the documents himself, declassify them, and upload them for the world to see, bypassing the courts altogether on this? Why allow Trump (twice impeached ex-POTUS) to troll our democracy any longer than necessary?
> 
> ...


This is to slow the process down. Even trump knows former presidents can’t claim executive privilege.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 19, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> This is to slow the process down. Even trump knows former presidents can’t claim executive privilege.


That is why I think it would be interesting if Biden just requested them and released them himself.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 19, 2021)

Some new video from ZipTie guy's phone. Lol his souvenir is what got him his nick name. Idiots.

Also it is funny them clearly saying 'we are not ANTIFA', blowing a huge hole in that bullshit talking point of the Trump cult.








Also looks like HBO is taking a crack at a Jan 6th documentary.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 19, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/steve-bannon-donald-trump-joe-biden-lawsuits-capitol-siege-ae89c4e35695efe3cd10b1256eb989a8


> WASHINGTON (AP) — A House committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol insurrection voted unanimously Tuesday to hold former White House aide Steve Bannon in contempt of Congress after the longtime ally of former President Donald Trump defied a subpoena for documents and testimony.
> 
> Still defending his supporters who broke into the Capitol that day, Trump has aggressively tried to block the committee’s work by directing Bannon and others not to answer questions in the probe. Trump has also filed a lawsuit to try to prevent Congress from obtaining former White House documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450800727354486784


----------



## printer (Oct 20, 2021)

*Cheney presses Republicans to back Bannon contempt vote*
Cheney called on Republicans to back the contempt vote during an appearance at the House Rules Committee that sets the terms of debate for Thursday's vote.

The Wyoming Republican, who was booted from House GOP leadership earlier this year for her repeated criticisms of Trump, put a guilt trip on her colleagues, saying they shouldn't let fear of the former president prevent them from doing the right thing.

“I've heard from a number of my colleagues in the last several days, who say they quote ‘Just don't want this target on their back.’ They're just trying to keep their heads down, they don't want to anger Kevin McCarthy, the minority leader who has been especially active in attempting to block the investigation of events of January 6, despite the fact that he clearly called for such a commission,” said Cheney, who voted to impeach Trump for his conduct on Jan. 6.

“A week after, I asked each one of you to step back from the brink. I urge you to do what you know is right to think of the long arc of history. We are told that it bends towards justice. But it does so only because of the actions of men and women in positions of public trust….Will you be able to say you did everything possible to ensure Americans got the truth about those events, or did you look away. Did you make partisan excuses and accept the unacceptable?”

House Rules Ranking Member Tom Cole (R-Okla.) called the vote part of “the House majority's political agenda.” 

“Unfortunately this resolution comes to us as a result of an inherently political process driven by an inherently political select committee. Today's action is unusual to say the least. One of the fundamental questions we should all ask is, should Congress be investigating a private citizen?” he asked. 

Cole’s comments earned condemnation from Democrats and Cheney, who pointed to an initial proposal brokered with Republicans that would have created a 9/11-style commission to review Jan. 6.

“We have to be honest and recognize it was Republicans who killed that,” Cheney said.

Chair Jim McGovern (R-Mass.) said that Republicans suddenly reversed their support for that bill, which would have allowed Republicans and Democrats an equal number of appointees to the commission.

“What happened was the former president didn't like it. And all of a sudden, the majority of support in the Republican side evaporated,” he said. 

“I have great respect for all my colleagues on the Republican side, but every single one of them voted no on the creation of this select committee and to say that it is somehow partisan or political now, it is frustrating. And it is not to me an accurate telling of the history of what is happening,” McGovern said.








Cheney presses Republicans to back Bannon contempt vote


Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) pressured her Republican colleagues to support a vote to refer former Trump White House strategist Stephen Bannon for criminal prosecution, encouraging them to buck House M…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Oct 20, 2021)

*House GOP leaders urge 'no' vote on Bannon contempt*
Minority Whip Steve Scalise (R-La.) made the recommendation at a conference meeting Wednesday morning, one day before the House is scheduled to take up the select committee's recommendation.

The Thursday vote before the full House would leave the Justice Department to pursue a fine, jail time or both for the former Trump strategist, who has been asked to testify about his involvement in planning for the rally at which Trump spoke on Jan. 6 shortly before his supporters marched across the National Mall.

Shortly after the conference meeting Wednesday, Reps. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) and Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) offered a defense of Bannon as the House Rules Committee, which sets the terms of debate, voted to forward the resolution on Bannon.

“The actions of the Jan. 6 committee, I believe, are a complete assault on Americans’ liberty,” Jordan said, adding that it is inappropriate to subpoena those who had applied for a permit for the rallies or to ask major tech and social media companies to preserve records of those discussing Jan. 6. 

House Rules Ranking Member Tom Cole (R-Okla.) also dismissed the vote as part of “the House majority's political agenda.”

“Unfortunately this resolution comes to us as a result of an inherently political process driven by an inherently political select committee. Today's action is unusual to say the least. One of the fundamental questions we should all ask is, should Congress be investigating a private citizen?” he said.








House GOP leaders urge ‘no’ vote on Bannon contempt


House Republican leaders have advised members to vote “no” on a coming vote to refer former Trump White House strategist Stephen Bannon to the Justice Department for criminal prosecution …




thehill.com





Congress is not investigating a private citizen, it is investigating a violent political event. Funny how the GOP has a hard time understanding that.


----------



## printer (Oct 20, 2021)

*Trump calls Liz Cheney a 'smug fool'*
“Low-polling Liz Cheney (19%) is actually very bad news for the Democrats, people absolutely cannot stand her as she fights for the people that have decimated her and her father for many years,” Trump said of the Wyoming Republican, who voted to impeach Trump and serves as vice chair of the Jan. 6 panel investigating the Capitol riot. 

“She is a smug fool, and the great State of Wyoming, together with the Republican Party, fully understands her act. To look at her is to despise her,” Trump continued. “Hopefully she will continue down this unsustainable path and she will soon be gone!”








Trump calls Liz Cheney a ‘smug fool’


Former President Trump on Wednesday called Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) a “smug fool” after she pressed the House to back a criminal contempt vote against former White House aide Stephen Bannon.&n…




thehill.com





Can't stand not being the center of attention.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2021)

i like to see that committee sopena Gaetz and Jordan to testify.....that would be interesting


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump calls Liz Cheney a 'smug fool'*
> “Low-polling Liz Cheney (19%) is actually very bad news for the Democrats, people absolutely cannot stand her as she fights for the people that have decimated her and her father for many years,” Trump said of the Wyoming Republican, who voted to impeach Trump and serves as vice chair of the Jan. 6 panel investigating the Capitol riot.
> 
> “She is a smug fool, and the great State of Wyoming, together with the Republican Party, fully understands her act. To look at her is to despise her,” Trump continued. “Hopefully she will continue down this unsustainable path and she will soon be gone!”
> ...


course the orange avenger has to be in there somewhere


----------



## printer (Oct 20, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> course the orange avenger has to be in there somewhere


Oh yeah, orange tights and with a big black cape to hid his wide ass. Could be this year's Halloween costume.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 21, 2021)

The insurrectionist RINO troll, that turned his back on college athletes being molested, set up a classic snowflake by trying to say he was 'censored' for not being able to play a propaganda film of radicalized parents screaming at school board meetings. This of course was after he pulled out all the classic right wing lies.



What a shit bag.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


yeah i just listen to that....did ya hear the si at the end when he was caught


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5014306


Bannon is only looking at a year, if Garland indicts him and asks for the maximum penalty, then the judge will only give him 9 months and he will be out on parole in 6 months. But 6 months is a long time without a drink for someone like Steve, shit 6 hours would be a long time from the looks of him!


----------



## printer (Oct 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bannon is only looking at a year, if Garland indicts him and asks for the maximum penalty, then the judge will only give him 9 months and he will be out on parole in 6 months. But 6 months is a long time without a drink for someone like Steve, shit 6 hours would be a long time from the looks of him!


They have hooch on the inside. Problem is, it will cost you.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 21, 2021)

printer said:


> They have hooch on the inside. Problem is, it will cost you.


I hear they make a knockout punch from raisins and bread. Mix in a little gamma-hydroxybutyrate and he won't feel a thing.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 22, 2021)

The insurrectionist RINO's trying like hell to get their stories straight before the Democrats and Republicans on the Jan 6th committee investigating the MAGA riot on the capital are able to present the information is my guess.
https://www.rawstory.com/jim-banks-indiana-2655342581/


> An Indiana Republican who was rejected from the House select committee is apparently conducting a shadow investigation of the Jan. 6 insurrection.
> 
> Rep. Jim Banks (R-IN) was one of two GOP congressman rejected by House speaker Nancy Pelosi for the select committee, but he has been sending letters to federal agencies and social media companies identifying himself as the "ranking member" on the panel, and The Daily Beast has obtained one of those letters.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I hear they make a knockout punch from raisins and bread. Mix in a little gamma-hydroxybutyrate and he won't feel a thing.


Methanol is cheaper and would taste better to Steve!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bannon is only looking at a year, if Garland indicts him and asks for the maximum penalty, then the judge will only give him 9 months and he will be out on parole in 6 months. But 6 months is a long time without a drink for someone like Steve, shit 6 hours would be a long time from the looks of him!


Maybe he will choose the Epstein option ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Maybe he will choose the Epstein option ?


They should arrest the fucker and drag him there. When he is there, the house should jail him for contempt (rent jail space from DC). I figure a day or two in the crowbar hotel will cause ole Steve a Helluva case of the DTs. An interview room, a couple of FBI agents and a bottle of Stevie's favorite should be sufficient to make him sweat, shake and loosen his tongue. Yep, wait till he's climbing the walls and sit him down staring at a nice bottle with an answer a per shot. Shit they should do it in the committee room on national TV! They do make their own rules after all, even if they have to put a pad on Steve's chair to keep him from shaking it to pieces. A nice legal waterboarding using Steve's own sweat!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should arrest the fucker and drag him there. When he is there, the house should jail him for contempt (rent jail space from DC). I figure a day or two in the crowbar hotel will cause ole Steve a Helluva case of the DTs. An interview room, a couple of FBI agents and a bottle of Stevie's favorite should be sufficient to make him sweat, shake and loosen his tongue. Yep, wait till he's climbing the walls and sit him down staring at a nice bottle with an answer a per shot. Shit they should do it in the committee room on national TV! They do make their own rules after all, even if they have to put a pad on Steve's chair to keep him from shaking it to pieces. A nice legal waterboarding using Steve's own sweat!


I was right there with ya till we got to "Steves sweat"

EWWW


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I was right there with ya till we got to "Steves sweat"
> 
> EWWW


He'd be shaking sweat in a cloud like a wet dog! His lawyer would need to wear a raincoat!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He'd be shaking sweat in a cloud like a wet dog! His lawyer would need to wear a raincoat!


Nah Rudy would just let it flow off him


----------



## printer (Oct 22, 2021)

Bannon can just say he is within his rights as he is just following the advice of his lawyer. It will take some court cases before it is settled and by that time the Republicans will have won back enough seats to be the majority and kill the investigation.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 23, 2021)

Election officials share death threats sent to them by Trump supporters: ‘You will be served lead’


“Hey, Rick. Two hundred and thirty four years ago, the founding caucasian fathers of America gave us the Second Amendment. Time’s running out, Richard. We’re coming after you and every motherf***er that stole this election with our Second Amendment, subpoenas be damned, you’re going to be served...




deadstate.org


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 23, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/willard-trump-eastman-giuliani-bannon/2021/10/23/c45bd2d4-3281-11ec-9241-aad8e48f01ff_story.html



> They called it the “command center,” a set of rooms and suites in the posh Willard hotel a block from the White House where some of President Donald Trump’s most loyal lieutenants were working day and night with one goal in mind: overturning the results of the 2020 election.
> 
> The Jan. 6 rally on the Ellipse and the ensuing attack on the Capitol by a pro-Trump mob would draw the world’s attention to the quest to physically block Congress from affirming Joe Biden’s victory. But the activities at the Willard that week add to an emerging picture of a less visible effort, mapped out in memos by a conservative pro-Trump legal scholar and pursued by a team of presidential advisers and lawyers seeking to pull off what they claim was a legal strategy to reinstate Trump for a second term.
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 24, 2021)

Inside Trump and Eastman's Jan. 2 'Big Lie' call with more than 300 GOP state legislators


Michigan Senate Oversight Committee Chair Ed McBroom (R-Vulcan) was on a call with hundreds of GOP lawmakers days before the Jan. 6 insurrection with President Donald Trump and his legal advisers, the Washington Post reported Saturday. Trump was on the call along with lawyers John Eastman — who...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I hear they make a knockout punch from raisins and bread. Mix in a little gamma-hydroxybutyrate and he won't feel a thing.


 the secret is the Heinz ketchup packet..only Heinz will do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Inside Trump and Eastman's Jan. 2 'Big Lie' call with more than 300 GOP state legislators
> 
> 
> Michigan Senate Oversight Committee Chair Ed McBroom (R-Vulcan) was on a call with hundreds of GOP lawmakers days before the Jan. 6 insurrection with President Donald Trump and his legal advisers, the Washington Post reported Saturday. Trump was on the call along with lawyers John Eastman — who...
> ...


Eastman is gonna squeal his head off, he's as big a rat as Trump. I'm waiting for Trump's reaction to his testimony, I'm also wondering if Trump has been talking to him about his testimony, threatening a witness, his usual bullshit. We will soon see if he directs the hate machine on his ass, let the death threats begin! Donald doesn't like rats and said as much publicly as POTUS. This guy is running for cover as he watches his professional life and livelihood collapse around him, he will squeal even louder to stay out of prison.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2021)

printer said:


> Bannon can just say he is within his rights as he is just following the advice of his lawyer. It will take some court cases before it is settled and by that time the Republicans will have won back enough seats to be the majority and kill the investigation.


i disagree. dems usually peter out for the locals- not anymore..not withTrump and BallotTrax..you get a call or text if you don't return it..they send text when mailed; i have mail notification to see it incoming and will be walking it back to the dropbox in front of City Hall that's guarded and on camera; they make a bi-partisan pickup every few hours.

i myself used to think every four years and i was off the hook; if you want a piece of it you need to take part.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> The insurrectionist RINO's trying like hell to get their stories straight before the Democrats and Republicans on the Jan 6th committee investigating the MAGA riot on the capital are able to present the information is my guess.
> https://www.rawstory.com/jim-banks-indiana-2655342581/View attachment 5014512


ummmm that would be House MINORITY Leader Kevin McCarthy.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 24, 2021)

EXCLUSIVE: Jan. 6 Protest Organizers Say They Participated in 'Dozens' of Planning Meetings With Members of Congress and White House Staff


Two sources are communicating with House investigators and detailed a stunning series of allegations to Rolling Stone, including a promise of a “blanket pardon” from the Oval Office




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Jan. 6 Protest Organizers Say They Participated in 'Dozens' of Planning Meetings With Members of Congress and White House Staff
> 
> 
> Two sources are communicating with House investigators and detailed a stunning series of allegations to Rolling Stone, including a promise of a “blanket pardon” from the Oval Office
> ...


None of them will be indicted much less spend a day in jail, from what I've seen of Garland he won't do shit about it. Only 600 of the insurrectionist were indicted and they could convict thousands of the fucks. He never brought anybody out of retirement to handle the extra load and it will be too much of a burden to prosecute these assholes too. Biden should have appointed an ex republican fire breather to be AG, some disgusted patriot who would freak out on them and be proud to say so. Garland still thinks he's a judge, he's not, he's the sword and shield of the constitution and the rule of law, he's not suppose to be neutral, he's suppose to defend Uncle Sam inside the borders of the USA.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 25, 2021)

If nothing happens to these assholes, the US constitution isn’t worth the paper it’s written on.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> None of them will be indicted much less spend a day in jail, from what I've seen of Garland he won't do shit about it. Only 600 of the insurrectionist were indicted and they could convict thousands of the fucks. He never brought anybody out of retirement to handle the extra load and it will be too much of a burden to prosecute these assholes too. Biden should have appointed an ex republican fire breather to be AG, some disgusted patriot who would freak out on them and be proud to say so. Garland still thinks he's a judge, he's not, he's the sword and shield of the constitution and the rule of law, he's not suppose to be neutral, he's suppose to defend Uncle Sam inside the borders of the USA.


To be fair, you don’t know what’s going on behind closed doors. I think you’re wrong about Garland. I hope so, anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> To be fair, you don’t know what’s going on behind closed doors. I think you’re wrong about Garland. I hope so, anyway.


I hope so too, but his performance with the rioters is not a good indicator. He is waiting for NY state to do Trump and I understand why, there's a mid term election coming up and they need to retain power. From what is coming out about Bannon and Trump on the insurrection, they should be hung. I think Garland still believes he's a judge, he is not, his roll in this situation is that of Uncle Sam's warrior and there is nothing wrong with being aggressive and vocal about it. These people are traitors and need to be regarded as such by him publicly. He's the goddamned prosecutor for FFS and should not be displaying such moral ambiguity, he should be scaring the living shit out of every republican who had a hand in the insurrection. I figure he's waiting for the select committee report and the grand jury indictments before he makes a move. However he is allowed to talk an aggressive game until then and haul congress people and senators in for FBI interviews and look these pricks in the eye during congressional meetings and tell them exactly what he thinks of them and their treason to the constitution. If the shoe were on the other foot I can assure you the republicans would be seeking the death penalty and have the FBI on the carpet for not tracking down EVERYBODY who was on the capitol grounds.

Let's see what he does about Bannon, he doesn't need two weeks to mull it over, he is up to speed minute by minute.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope so too, but his performance with the rioters is not a good indicator. He is waiting for NY state to do Trump and I understand why, there's a mid term election coming up and they need to retain power. From what is coming out about Bannon and Trump on the insurrection, they should be hung. I think Garland still believes he's a judge, he is not, his roll in this situation is that of Uncle Sam's warrior and there is nothing wrong with being aggressive and vocal about it. These people are traitors and need to be regarded as such by him publicly. He's the goddamned prosecutor for FFS and should not be displaying such moral ambiguity, he should be scaring the living shit out of every republican who had a hand in the insurrection. I figure he's waiting for the select committee report and the grand jury indictments before he makes a move. However he is allowed to talk an aggressive game until then and haul congress people and senators in for FBI interviews and look these pricks in the eye during congressional meetings and tell them exactly what he thinks of them and their treason to the constitution. If the shoe were on the other foot I can assure you the republicans would be seeking the death penalty and have the FBI on the carpet for not tracking down EVERYBODY who was on the capitol grounds.
> 
> Let's see what he does about Bannon, he doesn't need two weeks to mull it over, he is up to speed minute by minute.


Garland doesn’t strike me as the bombastic type and I think that’s a good thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Garland doesn’t strike me as the bombastic type and I think that’s a good thing.


I think a bit of public freaking out would be in order, as I said, Joe could have picked a patriotic conservative fire breather a former republican, who would raising blisters on plenty of arses by now. The problems with garland are lack of aggression and moral indifference. They attacked the country, constitution, rule of law, congress and democracy, in an violent unprecedented way and ended the 240 year history of the peaceful transfer of power, where is the outrage? More importantly where is the enthusiasm for the constitution, democracy and the rule of law? Garland still thinks he's a federal judge and I suspect he lacks the emotional flexibility to appreciate and exploit his new role in the justice system. He's suppose to be a warrior for the constitution, not a pussy, those he is confronting don't respect pussies, they respect strength, they use fear and trust me, they will respond to fear.

It's really not much different than with the anti vaxxers and mandates, these people use fear against others and respond to it too. The whole republican party is fear driven by Donald's lash and the lunatic base he controls, they have proven what motivates them the most, fear. The right AG has the power to put the fear of Jesus into them and right now they are still pretty bold and acting cocky. Look no further than Matt Gaetz to see the power that fear has over these assholes, he's STFU lately and knows he's looking at a 10 year mandatory minimum. Fear is what you use on assholes who employ it on others themselves, it's very effective on those who stand for nothing but their own self interest.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think a bit of public freaking out would be in order, as I said, Joe could have picked a patriotic conservative fire breather a former republican, who would raising blisters on plenty of arses by now. The problems with garland are lack of aggression and moral indifference. They attacked the country, constitution, rule of law, congress and democracy, in an violent unprecedented way and ended the 240 year history of the peaceful transfer of power, where is the outrage? More importantly where is the enthusiasm for the constitution, democracy and the rule of law? Garland still thinks he's a federal judge and I suspect he lacks the emotional flexibility to appreciate and exploit his new role in the justice system. He's suppose to be a warrior for the constitution, not a pussy, those he is confronting don't respect pussies, they respect strength, they use fear and trust me, they will respond to fear.
> 
> It's really not much different than with the anti vaxxers and mandates, these people use fear against others and respond to it too. The whole republican party is fear driven by Donald's lash and the lunatic base he controls, they have proven what motivates them the most, fear. The right AG has the power to put the fear of Jesus into them and right now they are still pretty bold and acting cocky. Look no further than Matt Gaetz to see the power that fear has over these assholes, he's STFU lately and knows he's looking at a 10 year mandatory minimum. Fear is what you use on assholes who employ it on others themselves, it's very effective on those who stand for nothing but their own self interest.


So we need somebody like you for AG?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 25, 2021)

After watching 4 years of the most politicized justice department in history, a Justice department with even the appearance of being apolitical is refreshing.

yes, Garland was a judge, but before that he was a federal prosecutor and he knows how to build and prosecute a case.

I think the hammer is coming down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So we need somebody like you for AG?


Yep, I'd setup a statue of gallows in front of the DOJ building! I can think of a few former republicans who would froth at the mouth at the prospects of going after these assholes!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, I'd setup a statue of gallows in front of the DOJ building! I can think of a few former republicans who would froth at the mouth at the prospects of going after these assholes!


I like it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2021)

Watching the HBO doc _Four Hours at the Capitol._

About 40 minutes in this "activist filmmaker" is shooting himself smoking and sharing 7 joints of Pinkberry in the rotunda. He posits that the weed might have prevented some really scary shit from happening. He might be right. Maybe the Capitol Popo should add it to their arsenal.

The best part is that he is wearing American flag pants like Rex in Napoleon Dynamite - but about three sizes too small.

"Take a look at what I'm wearing, people. You think anybody wants a roundhouse kick to the face while I'm wearing these bad boys? Forget about it."



People are saying that this was Antifa operation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> After watching 4 years of the most politicized justice department in history, a Justice department with even the appearance of being apolitical is refreshing.
> 
> yes, Garland was a judge, but before that he was a federal prosecutor and he knows how to build and prosecute a case.
> 
> I think the hammer is coming down.


I hope he's the patient and methodical kind, but he's only prosecuted a fraction of the insurrectionists and asked of lighter sentences than the judges delivered. We will see how long it takes to indict Bannon. I figure he wants NY state to do Donald for him and put him muzzled, in a maximum security prison cell, while they rip his financial operation the pieces. Joe will have clean hands and Trump will be beyond federal pardon power in NY too. I think the midterm elections are weighing heavily on any decisions and their timing, the closer to the election when the shit really hits the fan the better. However Donald and his minions are still walking around and I figure Rudy will die of old age before he sees a courtroom. Putting Bannon away for 6 months would only sober him up and make him even more dangerous. I'm hoping for multiple federal conspiracy indictments for the lot of them.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope he's the patient and methodical kind, but he's only prosecuted a fraction of the insurrectionists and asked of lighter sentences than the judges delivered. We will see how long it takes to indict Bannon. I figure he wants NY state to do Donald for him and put him muzzled, in a maximum security prison cell, while they rip his financial operation the pieces. Joe will have clean hands and Trump will be beyond federal pardon power in NY too. I think the midterm elections are weighing heavily on any decisions and their timing, the closer to the election when the shit really hits the fan the better. However Donald and his minions are still walking around and I figure Rudy will die of old age before he sees a courtroom. Putting Bannon away for 6 months would only sober him up and make him even more dangerous. I'm hoping for multiple federal conspiracy indictments for the lot of them.


Perhaps you have trouble distinguishing what you want vs what is possible?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Perhaps you have trouble distinguishing what you want vs what is possible?


A lot of people have issues with that! I do see an apparent 2 tier system of justice, from the reports that I've seen there is a mountain of evidence against Trump and many of his minions. I understand there are reasons of timing and political considerations. NY state has Trump by the balls and they are squeezing, so I can understand Garland waiting for congress to report and uncover evidence, but not the FBI! It's the appearance that is the issue, regular folks go to prison slam dunk every day of the week, some of these fucks will die of old age before they see a day in court, much less a prison.

I guess I think overthrowing the government is a serious issue and ya don't want repeat performances. But the problem is not really with the government or the courts, the problem is bigots have been abusing them and distorting civil society from a community, into a collection of frightened individuals, who gathered into a tribe lead by a psycho.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

EXCLUSIVE: Jan. 6 Protest Organizers Say They Participated in ‘Dozens’ of Planning Meetings With Members of Congress and White House Staff


Two sources are communicating with House investigators and detailed a stunning series of allegations to Rolling Stone, including a promise of a “blanket pardon” from the Oval Office




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

*Rep. Lieu Says The 1/6 Committee Needs To ‘Look At Those At The Very Top’*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

*Trump Loyalists Planned To Overturn The Election In 'War Room' of D.C. Hotel*





Before January 6, some of then-President Trump’s most loyal lieutenants were working day and night with with the goal of overturning the results of the 2020 election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

Bannon can defy a congressional subpoena, but he can't duck an interview with the FBI and it's a crime to lie to them too. Nail him for contempt of congress and lying to the FBI, or he will be pleading the 5th to them. Next get him and others on conspiracy, Rudy will crack and so will others. Since congress people are involved, a special prosecutor is required, then it goes ahead no matter what the results of the 2022 election.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5014306


She knew snitches get stitches. Bitch already has 50 bodies or whatever.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If nothing happens to these assholes, the US constitution isn’t worth the paper it’s written on.


It will also make the US look incredibly weak to the rest of the world.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 27, 2021)

I have not watched much of this yet, but looks like the Insurrectionists RINO's are trying to use their time to sell the CRT nonsense and making the parents freaking out turning themselves into potential domestic terrorists doing things like yelling at doctors trying to keep their neighborhoods safe and terrorizing school board members seem like they just want to give hugs and kisses.
https://www.rawstory.com/merrick-garland-hearing-2655409165/


> Attorney General Merrick Garland laughed at a Republican senator's question during a hearing before the Senate Judiciary Committee on Wednesday.
> 
> Sen. John Kennedy (R-LA), like every other GOP senator before him, used his allotted time to pepper Garland with questions about an Oct. 4 memo directing the Department of Justice to investigate threats against local school board members after a national organization asked President Joe Biden for federal intervention.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A lot of people have issues with that! I do see an apparent 2 tier system of justice, from the reports that I've seen there is a mountain of evidence against Trump and many of his minions. I understand there are reasons of timing and political considerations. NY state has Trump by the balls and they are squeezing, so I can understand Garland waiting for congress to report and uncover evidence, but not the FBI! It's the appearance that is the issue, regular folks go to prison slam dunk every day of the week, some of these fucks will die of old age before they see a day in court, much less a prison.
> 
> I guess I think overthrowing the government is a serious issue and ya don't want repeat performances. But the problem is not really with the government or the courts, the problem is bigots have been abusing them and distorting civil society from a community, into a collection of frightened individuals, who gathered into a tribe lead by a psycho.


Do you understand the difference between a belief in guilt, however justified that may be and a legal court trial?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Do you understand the difference between a belief in guilt, however justified that may be and a legal court trial?


I understand how the law works foggy and I'm not alone in my concerns, many American legal experts are too, some have even mentioned Garland in terms of accessory after the fact. I believe much can be proven, provided the will exists and hope like many that it will be. One would think a few conspiracy cases will come of it.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Steve Bannon Indictment Watch & DOJ Precedent of 9 Days from Congressional Referral to Indictment*


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I understand how the law works foggy and I'm not alone in my concerns, many American legal experts are too, some have even mentioned Garland in terms of accessory after the fact. I believe much can be proven, provided the will exists and hope like many that it will be. One would think a few conspiracy cases will come of it.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Steve Bannon Indictment Watch & DOJ Precedent of 9 Days from Congressional Referral to Indictment*


Jury trials are dicey. In Oregon, a gang of right wingers took over a wildlife sanctuary and used it as a post from which to terrorize the nearby town. They were there for weeks, parading about, digging up sacred land and threatening anybody who wasn't one on of them. And they were found not guilty on all charges. So, I'm not certain that what I believe to be criminal offenses by Jan 6 rioters will end up with the kind of justice we both want, much less Trump and his cronies behind bars. We both witnessed enough events over the past four years to convince ourselves they are guilty. But there are 12 jurors and none of them will be us, assuming there even is a trial.

On the other hand, Eric Chauvin was found guilty of murder. I didn't think that would happen.

So, I'm not going to hold my breath but not making any predictions either. 

These hearings are relatively toothless. About all we can expect from them is a detailed report of what happened that includes testimony from heretofore untouchable witnesses and persons of interest. I'm deeeelighted that Bannon decided to commit Contempt of Congress. I'll take it if that's all we can find to use to put him away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Jury trials are dicey. In Oregon, a gang of right wingers took over a wildlife sanctuary and used it as a post from which to terrorize the nearby town. They were there for weeks, parading about, digging up sacred land and threatening anybody who wasn't one on of them. And they were found not guilty on all charges. So, I'm not certain that what I believe to be criminal offenses by Jan 6 rioters will end up with the kind of justice we both want, much less Trump and his cronies behind bars. We both witnessed enough events over the past four years to convince ourselves they are guilty. But there are 12 jurors and none of them will be us, assuming there even is a trial.
> 
> On the other hand, Eric Chauvin was found guilty of murder. I didn't think that would happen.
> 
> ...


The trials will most likely happen in DC or the surrounding area and there is talk of a special prosecutor for the insurrection since congress people and government official were involved.


----------



## GoatSoup (Oct 28, 2021)

The Bannon issue will determine if Garland is really going to be the hammer of doom for Right wing, or if the Dem's will wimp out and leave the law toothless in order not to be "controversial". The DOJ should be inditing lots of Rethuglicans in and out of Congress for the Jan 6th attack on our democracy, not waiting to let it slip beneath the wave of Rethuglican bullshit that covers the news with distraction.
In my opinion Trump should have been indited and jailed in March and should be awaiting trial in an orange jumpsuit right now. No bail, no "Home Confinement" but in the slammer and under close confinement. 
Congress should be hammered every day until all the conspirators are awaiting trial.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Do you understand the difference between a belief in guilt, however justified that may be and a legal court trial?


i do...and in some cases, i don't give a fuck. monsters have walked free over technicalities and out right bribery...that CANNOT be allowed to happen here...CANNOT...the fate of democracy and freedom in this country are at stake, and i'll be fucked if i'll willingly let one single fucking insurrectionist walk free without severe punishment
i do realize no one gives a fuck what i want, but that doesn't make me want it any less


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i do...and in some cases, i don't give a fuck. monsters have walked free over technicalities and out right bribery...that CANNOT be allowed to happen here...CANNOT...the fate of democracy and freedom in this country are at stake, and i'll be fucked if i'll willingly let one single fucking insurrectionist walk free without severe punishment
> i do realize no one gives a fuck what i want, but that doesn't make me want it any less


I understand and agree with you. 

I believe in Democracy and the Rule of Law. Those two are precious and have to be defended. Neither are possible if you can't accept losing and election or court trial. People are put in the position of deciding the outcome. so long as we hew to Democracy and Rule of Law, we'll be OK.

The objective is to prevent those Jan 6 goons and their leaders from taking away Democracy and Rule of Law. We have alternatives to Federal criminal prosecutions that can achieve those objectives, such as the civil trials going on right now in Charlottesville. 

So, although I don't agree that ALL the white terrorists must be imprisoned in order to acheive the stated objective. Some already are headed to prison and hundreds will be headed there over the next year. Some won't. And our systtem of government will be just fine. We have to win elections, and we have to dismantle the organizations that were behind the attacks. The Jan 6 congressional commission will be helpful in providing the legal framework for doing so. 

Yes, our government is in danger. But I believe that the majority see what's happening which is why Democracy and Rule of Law will survive this crisis. Still though, the majority who oppose the white terrorists have to stick to those principles or the terrorists will win.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I understand and agree with you.
> 
> I believe in Democracy and the Rule of Law. Those two are precious and have to be defended. Neither are possible if you can't accept losing sometimes.


Trying to eliminate technicalities cant be done without turning judges from “triers of fact” to something darker, more summary and authoritarian.

I hate seeing scum walk smiling out of a courtroom, but I accept it as part of the price of attempting to build an honest society.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I understand and agree with you.
> 
> I believe in Democracy and the Rule of Law. Those two are precious and have to be defended. Neither are possible if you can't accept losing sometimes.


even when losing means the death of democracy and the birth of the trump empire?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> even when losing means the death of democracy and the birth of the trump empire?


Considering that man’s recent reversals of fortune, I think what you suggest is unlikely. In the past two weeks, news and commentary about that man (ignoring the Big Lie-cheering part of the press) have shifted in their tone. Criticizing that man and his henchmen has become more prevalent. It is a subtle thing, but it seems like the water drawing back farther than usual. We know what follows that. I am off my morale low for now, because I can feel things move in the right direction,

Theres an awful lot still to do, but it’s a start.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Considering that man’s recent reversals of fortune, I think what you suggest is unlikely. In the past two weeks, news and commentary about that man (ignoring the Big Lie-cheering part of the press) have shifted in their tone. Criticizing that man and his henchmen has become more prevalent. It is a subtle thing, but it seems like the water drawing back farther than usual. We know what follows that. I am off my morale low for now, because I can feel things move in the right direction,
> 
> Theres an awful lot still to do, but it’s a start.


i hope you're right, it will be a lot harder to exterminate the vermin if they get control of the house and or senate again...i really feel like we have to get shit done before the next election or we'll be fucked over by republican bullshit again and again....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Considering that man’s recent reversals of fortune, I think what you suggest is unlikely. In the past two weeks, news and commentary about that man (ignoring the Big Lie-cheering part of the press) have shifted in their tone. Criticizing that man and his henchmen has become more prevalent. It is a subtle thing, but it seems like the water drawing back farther than usual. We know what follows that. I am off my morale low for now, because I can feel things move in the right direction,
> 
> Theres an awful lot still to do, but it’s a start.


Except on Fox with charming Hannity the dumb


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope you're right, it will be a lot harder to exterminate the vermin if they get control of the house and or senate again...i really feel like we have to get shit done before the next election or we'll be fucked over by republican bullshit again and again....


I imagine many of us share your sense of need. I do. However, we have months. I’m warming to the idea of playing a waiting game and then going flank speed when it’ll have the best effect on the midterms next year.

But what I am seeing from Garland and a DOJ still convalescing from all the harm done earlier, he refuses to hurry, but he projects resolution. I’ll trust him to use the timing well.

In the meantime, crushing Bannon and Giuliani in civil and criminal court will give us something of hope.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Except on Fox with charming Hannity the dumb


That is why the clause in parentheses.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> even when losing means the death of democracy and the birth of the trump empire?


The answer lies in political action and the political participation of people who believe our freedom was threatened by the Jan 6 terrorists.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> That is why the clause in parentheses.


https://www.cnn.com/2021/10/28/politics/donald-trump-wall-street-journal-letter/index.html
that ^ doesn't seem to support your hypothesis...at least one main stream media giant will give him a voice, even if they don't support him officially...


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/10/28/politics/donald-trump-wall-street-journal-letter/index.html
> that ^ doesn't seem to support your hypothesis...at least one main stream media giant will give him a voice, even if they don't support him officially...


Consider strategy. Did the WSJ endorse the letter, or put it out there to put paid to plausible denial? I’m not certain.





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





Also the WSJ scores fairly far right and gets the third class for veracity. So I’m willing to treat this as a minority report.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Consider strategy. Did the WSJ endorse the letter, or put it out there to put paid to plausible denial? I’m not certain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i find it suspicious that a paper owned by rupert murdoch, a paper that has never even tried to actually hold him to account for his crimes, is now trying to "let trump hang himself" on his own words....it seems much more likely to me that trump called in a favor, maybe his last favor, from his billionaire boys club buddy, and murdoch gave in, giving trump some legitimacy in the eyes of his followers, if not in anyone else's


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i find it suspicious that a paper owned by rupert murdoch, a paper that has never even tried to actually hold him to account for his crimes, is now trying to "let trump hang himself" on his own words....it seems much more likely to me that trump called in a favor, maybe his last favor, from his billionaire boys club buddy, and murdoch gave in, giving trump some legitimacy in the eyes of his followers, if not in anyone else's


Plausible


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i find it suspicious that a paper owned by rupert murdoch, a paper that has never even tried to actually hold him to account for his crimes, is now trying to "let trump hang himself" on his own words....it seems much more likely to me that trump called in a favor, maybe his last favor, from his billionaire boys club buddy, and murdoch gave in, giving trump some legitimacy in the eyes of his followers, if not in anyone else's


And my bet it involves Epstein


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/10/28/politics/donald-trump-wall-street-journal-letter/index.html
> that ^ doesn't seem to support your hypothesis...at least one main stream media giant will give him a voice, even if they don't support him officially...


Murdoch's empire includes Fox and the WSJ. It's all one and the same.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Consider strategy. Did the WSJ endorse the letter, or put it out there to put paid to plausible denial? I’m not certain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think of it as a Rupert Murdoch pushing more Russian propaganda even if it is also negging Trump.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Oct 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I think of it as a Rupert Murdoch pushing more Russian propaganda even if it is also negging Trump.


Yeah. I didn’t think about him. He wouldn’t miss a trick.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


this all points out how stupid America has become...to elect someone that stupid, you have to be even stupider than they are...which leads me back to my argument that makes you all so nervous...we need to test people before they vote, to make sure they aren't complete and total fucking morons, who should have no say in how the country is run, or by whom...rights come with responsibilities, and until you grind that into people, they will refuse to deal with those responsibilities, and continue to bleat like sheep about their "god given rights"...even though god doesn't grant rights, governments do


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this all points out how stupid America has become...to elect someone that stupid, you have to be even stupider than they are...which leads me back to my argument that makes you all so nervous...we need to test people before they vote, to make sure they aren't complete and total fucking morons, who should have no say in how the country is run, or by whom...rights come with responsibilities, and until you grind that into people, they will refuse to deal with those responsibilities, and continue to bleat like sheep about their "god given rights"...even though god doesn't grant rights, governments do


The exercise for the reader is to propose the general features of a voter eligibility test that is stable and operates in a reasonably incorrupt manner.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this all points out how stupid America has become...to elect someone that stupid, you have to be even stupider than they are...which leads me back to my argument that makes you all so nervous...we need to test people before they vote, to make sure they aren't complete and total fucking morons, who should have no say in how the country is run, or by whom...rights come with responsibilities, and until you grind that into people, they will refuse to deal with those responsibilities, and continue to bleat like sheep about their "god given rights"...even though god doesn't grant rights, governments do


I don't care how 'smart' someone is, they can still be conned, racist, xenophobic chauvinist, etc.

We would be better off having our political leaders be regulated and held accountable for lying to the public as soon as they register to run for a public office.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2021)

More and more radical right wingers are being imprisoned and Americans are happy about it 
Others not so much


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> More and more radical right wingers are being imprisoned and Americans are happy about it
> Others not so much


i love how these tough guys like the oath keepers and proud bois either 1. start ratting out others as soon as they face jail time and 2. complain about poor conditions in jail. bunch of posers.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i love how these tough guys like the oath keepers and proud bois either 1. start ratting out others as soon as they face jail time and 2. complain about poor conditions in jail. bunch of posers.


Im sure that they are also all ones that have laughed at people when they talked about the mistreatment of 'criminals' in the past too. 

As much as I would love to see Trump and his criminal syndicate have his head slammed on a cop car, I still hope that they gently push his head in when he is hopefully one day arrested.

Although I'd be lying if I say I didn't get a great deal of enjoyment out of watching this propagandist getting slammed.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Im sure that they are also all ones that have laughed at people when they talked about the mistreatment of 'criminals' in the past too.
> 
> As much as I would love to see Trump and his criminal syndicate have his head slammed on a cop car, I still hope that they gently push his head in when he is hopefully one day arrested.
> 
> ...


wasn't that the guy from FL that was pretty high up in the trump camp? can't place his name now


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> wasn't that the guy from FL that was pretty high up in the trump camp? can't place his name now


https://www.rollitup.org/t/brad-parscale-trumps-1-domestic-propaganda-troll.1006188/

Brad Parscale, the shit bag who worked to split apart families with the help of Cambridge Analytica and Facebook and who knows what other foreign actors, to help Trump get elected in 2016.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/brad-parscale-trumps-1-domestic-propaganda-troll.1006188/
> 
> Brad Parscale, the shit bag who worked to split apart families with the help of Cambridge Analytica and Facebook and who knows what other foreign actors, to help Trump get elected in 2016.


yep! thanks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I don't care how 'smart' someone is, they can still be conned, racist, xenophobic chauvinist, etc.
> 
> We would be better off having our political leaders be regulated and held accountable for lying to the public as soon as they register to run for a public office.


we would be better teaching kids that rights and responsibilities are indivisible, and you cannot have one without meeting the other


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I don't care how 'smart' someone is, they can still be conned, racist, xenophobic chauvinist, etc.
> 
> We would be better off having our political leaders be regulated and held accountable for lying to the public as soon as they register to run for a public office.


i'm not suggesting an intelligence test, but an awareness test...you CANNOT make an intelligent decision without doing a little homework. listening to podcasts and reading facebook posts is not homework, it's what lazy fucks do to avoid homework. how can you make an informed decision when you the only information you have is biased and just plain wrong? if you have no idea what the basic platforms of the candidates are, then you shouldn't have a say in the election. if you don't have a basic understanding of the issues that directly effect your community, then why should you have a say in how they're dealt with? if you have no understanding at all of national issues, why should anyone give a fuck what you think about them?
i get your point, unethical people will try to use testing as a way to exclude people who should be allowed to vote...but i do not accept that we should let ignorant lazy assholes have a say in the running of any kind of government, local state or federal...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> We would be better off having our political leaders be regulated and held accountable for lying to the public as soon as they register to run for a public office.


this ^ i can get behind...it would have disqualified trump from ever being elected, or even running


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we would be better teaching kids that rights and responsibilities are indivisible, and you cannot have one without meeting the other


I have no problem teaching kids that, but instead of testing people to create a second class of citizen, I would prefer to hold our elected officials to a higher level of public service.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not suggesting an intelligence test, but an awareness test...you CANNOT make an intelligent decision without doing a little homework. listening to podcasts and reading facebook posts is not homework, it's what lazy fucks do to avoid homework. how can you make an informed decision when you the only information you have is biased and just plain wrong? if you have no idea what the basic platforms of the candidates are, then you shouldn't have a say in the election. if you don't have a basic understanding of the issues that directly effect your community, then why should you have a say in how they're dealt with? if you have no understanding at all of national issues, why should anyone give a fuck what you think about them?
> i get your point, unethical people will try to use testing as a way to exclude people who should be allowed to vote...but i do not accept that we should let ignorant lazy assholes have a say in the running of any kind of government, local state or federal...


I guess at the end of the day I would disagree with anything that limits or slows people's ability to access their right to vote. It used to be land owners only having the right to vote, and since then a slow march to getting to where we finally have enough of the 100% of the nation having the ability to vote that we are just now getting to having one party truly representing 100% of the population. 

I would hate to see us go backwards just because the old rich white assholes are tricking their cult into being complete assholes and trying to install a dictatorship.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this ^ i can get behind...it would have disqualified trump from ever being elected, or even running


And almost all of the insurrectionist RINO's, and likely a few Manchurian candidates in the Democratic party.

If politicians need to lie, we would be better off if they would just keep their mouths shut.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> instead of testing people to create a second class of citizen, I would prefer to hold our elected officials to a higher level of public service.


that's the dream. we wouldn't be creating a second class of citizen, they already exist, and they have rights and privileges they don't deserve, and that is the very definition of entitlement...our whole society is built on undeserved entitlement. 
how can you expect people who have grown up in that system, with that level of entitlement, to have morals and ethics?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's the dream. we wouldn't be creating a second class of citizen, they already exist, and they have rights and privileges they don't deserve, and that is the very definition of entitlement...our whole society is built on undeserved entitlement.
> how can you expect people who have grown up in that system, with that level of entitlement, to have morals and ethics?


Who said I expect them to? That is why we would need to have legislation to keep them from lying/conning the masses to maintain their power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2021)

*Judge Beryl Howell Gives Voice to Our Frustration Regarding DOJ's Handling of Insurrection Cases*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Who said I expect them to? That is why we would need to have legislation to keep them from lying/conning the masses to maintain their power.


that would stop them from making blatant statements, but you can only trust an egg sucking dog when you're watching him...the minute your back is turned....the real solution is educating the masses, but a large part of the masses are happy being ignorant...so i say let them be ignorant, just don't let them have any say in important decisions


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I have no problem teaching kids that, but instead of testing people to create a second class of citizen, I would prefer to hold our elected officials to a higher level of public service.
> 
> 
> I guess at the end of the day I would disagree with anything that limits or slows people's ability to access their right to vote. It used to be land owners only having the right to vote, and since then a slow march to getting to where we finally have enough of the 100% of the nation having the ability to vote that we are just now getting to having one party truly representing 100% of the population.
> ...


Isnt RINO the term for non-Repugs?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Judge Beryl Howell Gives Voice to Our Frustration Regarding DOJ's Handling of Insurrection Cases*


they have a smoking gun...it won't smoke forever...at least pistol whip some motherfuckers with it if you don't have the guts to pull the trigger


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Who said I expect them to? That is why we would need to have legislation to keep them from lying/conning the masses to maintain their power.


We have legislation compelling appearance before Congress. It seems to be failing the function test. That man is instructing his faithful to stonewall. Unless I see some frogmarched mandarins, I see big trouble.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Isnt RINO the term for non-Repugs?


republicans in name only..."traitors" to trump who refuse to kiss his ass, so they're branded as "rinos"...


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> republicans in name only..."traitors" to trump who refuse to kiss his ass, so they're branded as "rinos"...


But the post I’m citing inverts that. I don’t see this as a term that can be converted as easily as the LGBTQ community did with the Proud Boys brand.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Isnt RINO the term for non-Repugs?


edit....
depends on whose saying it...if a dem is saying it, they mean trumptards, if a trumptard is saying it, it means a republican who hasn't lost their mind and refuses to kiss trumps ass....


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> depends on whose saying it...if a dem is saying it, they mean trumptards, if a trumptard is saying it, it means a republican who hasn't lost their mind and refuses to kiss trumps ass....


The ambiguity irritates me. That is why I say Repug. It’s plain.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The ambiguity irritates me. That is why I say Repug. It’s plain.


i don't disagree, just reporting


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Isnt RINO the term for non-Repugs?


That is what the insurrectionist Trump cultists in the Republican party want them to be branded. So why should we let them decided who is branded that?


CatHedral said:


> We have legislation compelling appearance before Congress. It seems to be failing the function test. That man is instructing his faithful to stonewall. Unless I see some frogmarched mandarins, I see big trouble.


We will see. It hasn't even been a full year yet. 


CatHedral said:


> The ambiguity irritates me. That is why I say Repug. It’s plain.


The allowing the right wing propagandists to pick the language being used across the board annoys me. That is why I will continue to call the insurrectionist Republicans RINO's. Because that is what they are, not the Republicans standing up to them.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't disagree, just reporting


It's true too. 

What I find refreshing is the admission by Republicans using that term that they are not conservative


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That is what the insurrectionist Trump cultists in the Republican party want them to be branded. So why should we let them decided who is branded that?
> We will see. It hasn't even been a full year yet.
> The allowing the right wing propagandists to pick the language being used across the board annoys me. That is why I will continue to call the insurrectionist Republicans RINO's. Because that is what they are, not the Republicans standing up to them.


I dislike relying on context. (minor noodge)


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That is what the insurrectionist Trump cultists in the Republican party want them to be branded. So why should we let them decided who is branded that?
> We will see. It hasn't even been a full year yet.
> The allowing the right wing propagandists to pick the language being used across the board annoys me. That is why I will continue to call the insurrectionist Republicans RINO's. Because that is what they are, not the Republicans standing up to them.


_
Don’t you see that the whole aim of Newspeak is to narrow the range of thought? In the end we shall make thoughtcrime literally impossible, because there will be no words in which to express it. Every concept that can ever be needed will be expressed by exactly one word, with its meaning rigidly defined and all its subsidiary meanings rubbed out and forgotten._

Orwell, 1984

You too can learn to speak like a real Republican! The following is the rigid defininition of RINO according to "real Republicans"






RINO - Conservapedia







conservapedia.com





_A *RINO* (*R*epublican *i*n *N*ame *O*nly) is an officeholder or candidate who is a member of the Republican Party, but holds views to the political left of most Republican voters, or simply does whatever the liberal media wants. The term "RINO" describes politicians who claim to be Republican but are in fact liberal or puppets of the liberal media, and therefore generally debase the winning conservative coalition base of the Republican Party. Since elected GOP officials tend to be less conservative than the party base, a relatively large number of RINOs are entrenched members of the party organization. They also tend to resort to cronyism to fill key government positions, and often are career politicians. Some conservative commentators have also referred to them as *RUNT*s (*R*epublican *U*nder *N*ominal *T*erms),[1] while another, less frequently used term for them is a *DIAN* (*D*emocrat *i*n *A*ll but *N*ame) because of their embracing of most of the Democrat Party's social and fiscal platforms while operating nominally as a Republican.[2] RINOs have been said to be "controlled opposition" to the Democrats - with the Democrats doing the controlling.__[3]_

See how easy that was? A simple word sums up so much meaning!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I dislike relying on context. (minor noodge)


dude...context paints the world, i couldn't not rely on context...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> See how easy that was? A simple word scums up so much meaning!!!


FIFY....


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude...context paints the world, i couldn't not rely on context...


I’m not well equipped to read context right.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/eastman-pence-email-riot-trump/2021/10/29/59373016-38c1-11ec-91dc-551d44733e2d_story.html


> As Vice President Mike Pence hid from a marauding mob during the Jan. 6 invasion of the Capitol, an attorney for President Donald Trump emailed a top Pence aide to say that Pence had caused the violence by refusing to block certification of Trump’s election loss.
> 
> The attorney, John C. Eastman, also continued to press for Pence to act even after Trump’s supporters had trampled through the Capitol — an attack the Pence aide, Greg Jacob, had described as a “siege” in their email exchange.
> 
> ...


----------



## mooray (Oct 30, 2021)

Pence shouldn't have certified the election because Pence allowed debate to extend beyond two hours?? Lol, what a bunch of jackoffs complaining about a rigged election while being the ones trying to rig an election.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2021)

mooray said:


> Pence shouldn't have certified the election because Pence allowed debate to extend beyond two hours?? Lol, what a bunch of jackoffs complaining about a rigged election while being the ones trying to rig an election.


hypocrisy is the basis of republican political thought...


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 31, 2021)

PA GOP Senate candidate Everett Stern announces he was approached earlier this year by representatives of Michael Flynn’s ‘Patriot Caucus’ to “gather intelligence” on Senators, Judges and Congressman in order to extort them to support audits. He says he gave the evidence to Feds.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> PA GOP Senate candidate Everett Stern announces he was approached earlier this year by representatives of Michael Flynn’s ‘Patriot Caucus’ to “gather intelligence” on Senators, Judges and Congressman in order to extort them to support audits. He says he gave the evidence to Feds.


i don't know his record in depth, but he looks like a semi decent person, at least compared to flynn and trump


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 1, 2021)

Sounds reasonable. 










'You've got guns -- use them!' Report claims Lindsey Graham wanted to shoot MAGA rioters


The Washington Post's lengthy report about the January 6th Capitol riot has a number of explosive new details, including one about Sen. Lindsey Graham's (R-SC) reaction to Trump supporters storming the Senate chamber.According to the Post's sources, Graham was so angry at being forced to flee...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2021)

'Step it up or step out': Dem lawmaker gives Merrick Garland ultimatum on prosecuting Trump officials


Rep. Ruben Gallego (D-AZ) on Sunday issued an ultimatum to Attorney General Merrick Garland.While appearing on CNN, Gallego demanded that the attorney general do more to prosecute Trump officials who tried to pressure Vice President Mike Pence and election officials across the country to...




www.rawstory.com





*'Step it up or step out': Dem lawmaker gives Merrick Garland ultimatum on prosecuting Trump officials*

Rep. Ruben Gallego (D-AZ) on Sunday issued an ultimatum to Attorney General Merrick Garland.

While appearing on CNN, Gallego demanded that the attorney general do more to prosecute Trump officials who tried to pressure Vice President Mike Pence and election officials across the country to overturn the results of the 2020 presidential election.

"Look, either Merrick Garland steps it up or needs to step out," he said. "The attorney general of the United States, the most important thing is to protect the Constitution of the United States. He's failing now because he wants to stick to some norms. There is no norms when there's an almost-coup of this country!"

Gallego criticized Garland not just for failing to go after former Trump officials but also going easy on the Capitol rioters who stormed the building on January 6th.

"There are people out there that should be prosecuted and Merrick Garland needs to be leading the team that does it," he said. "Right now the sentences they're trying to hand out to people that were caught on January 6th in the Capitol are slaps on the wrist. I don't know what Merrick Garland is thinking he's able to accomplish this, but he's showing true weakness in a moment when we need actually true strength."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Sounds reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a fucking hypocrit..."quick, kill the insurrectionist i help incite to insurrection, they might hurt me!"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 'Step it up or step out': Dem lawmaker gives Merrick Garland ultimatum on prosecuting Trump officials
> 
> 
> Rep. Ruben Gallego (D-AZ) on Sunday issued an ultimatum to Attorney General Merrick Garland.While appearing on CNN, Gallego demanded that the attorney general do more to prosecute Trump officials who tried to pressure Vice President Mike Pence and election officials across the country to...
> ...


 "The attorney general of the United States, the most important thing is to protect the Constitution of the United States. He's failing now because he wants to stick to some norms. There is no norms when there's an almost-coup of this country!"

FUCKING THIS, EXACTLY ^ start nailing motherfucking traitors to the wall, with NO DELAY!


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 'Step it up or step out': Dem lawmaker gives Merrick Garland ultimatum on prosecuting Trump officials
> 
> 
> Rep. Ruben Gallego (D-AZ) on Sunday issued an ultimatum to Attorney General Merrick Garland.While appearing on CNN, Gallego demanded that the attorney general do more to prosecute Trump officials who tried to pressure Vice President Mike Pence and election officials across the country to...
> ...


That sounds like a stellar idea with the insurrectionist RINO's blocking as many Biden's nominees as possible.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That sounds like a stellar idea with the insurrectionist RINO's blocking as many Biden's nominees as possible.


Biden's nominees for what?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 1, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden's nominees for what?


Looks like Biden did just have 4 make it through the nomination process in Justice department in late October, so hopefully they can start getting some shit done.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/interactive/2020/biden-appointee-tracker/?itid=lk_interstitial_manual_23



This story was a lot longer so I didn't bring in the entire thing, but a big one is the ambassadors on the world stage. So screw ups like the French submarine thing doesn't get 'accidentally' told that there was communications ahead of time when there were not by Trump appointees.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/biden-ambassadors-cruz/2021/10/27/c196b770-359d-11ec-9a5d-93a89c74e76d_story.html


> President Biden — who has made renewed international engagement a hallmark of his foreign policy ethos — is headed to a pair of global summits in Europe this week with just a handful of his ambassadors in place, as most of his picks to represent the United States abroad remain mired in messy domestic politics.
> 
> To date, only four of Biden’s choices to be a U.S. ambassador to a foreign government have been approved by the Senate — three of them just on Tuesday. That means Biden is lagging considerably behind his immediate predecessor, Donald Trump, who at this point in his presidency had 22 such U.S. ambassadors confirmed, 17 of them by voice vote, according to data compiled by Senate Democratic leadership aides.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Looks like Biden did just have 4 make it through the nomination process in Justice department in late October, so hopefully they can start getting some shit done.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/interactive/2020/biden-appointee-tracker/?itid=lk_interstitial_manual_23
> View attachment 5020757View attachment 5020758
> 
> ...


just more republican obstructionism..."look, he's not doing anything"...well how the fuck is he supposed to do anything when the republicans keep doing a Cartman "screw you guys, i'm going home!" ?


----------



## Dryxi (Nov 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5020758


Looks like Biden is on the same track (or only slightly below) for nominations as Trump was. They are of course apples and oranges, we can't compare them as a "both sides" thing (in this regard).


----------



## printer (Nov 1, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Looks like Biden is on the same track (or only slightly below) for nominations as Trump was. They are of course apples and oranges, we can't compare them as a "both sides" thing (in this regard).


"four of Biden’s choices to be a U.S. ambassador to a foreign government have been approved by the Senate — three of them just on Tuesday. That means Biden is lagging considerably behind his immediate predecessor, Donald Trump, who at this point in his presidency had 22"

4 compared to 22?


----------



## Dryxi (Nov 1, 2021)

printer said:


> "four of Biden’s choices to be a U.S. ambassador to a foreign government have been approved by the Senate — three of them just on Tuesday. That means Biden is lagging considerably behind his immediate predecessor, Donald Trump, who at this point in his presidency had 22"
> 
> 4 compared to 22?


"Biden’s pace of confirmations is faster than Donald Trump’s, slower than Barack Obama’s and George W. Bush’s — though unlike any of those three, Biden has decades of Washington contacts to draw on."



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/interactive/2020/biden-appointee-tracker/?itid=lk_interstitial_manual_23


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> "Biden’s pace of confirmations is faster than Donald Trump’s, slower than Barack Obama’s and George W. Bush’s — though unlike any of those three, Biden has decades of Washington contacts to draw on."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/interactive/2020/biden-appointee-tracker/?itid=lk_interstitial_manual_23


he also has legions of morons fighting him every step of the way...i think he's doing ok, with two obvious traitors in his own party, and thousands of republican bullshit artists spinning the very air he breaths every time he exhales...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2021)

Since there are congress people involved, this is going to an independent special counsel, all investigations and prosecutions related to 1/6 should be handled by them. That way it can go beyond this congress and the 2022 election, for as long as it takes. Ya need a special independent counsel, someone experienced, skilled and aggressive, with a broad mandate.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 1, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Looks like Biden is on the same track (or only slightly below) for nominations as Trump was. They are of course apples and oranges, we can't compare them as a "both sides" thing (in this regard).


lol yeah, one wanted to actively not have anyone appointed (Trump) so they could have political hacks as 'acting' everything and damn the law, and one who is trying to do the work that we as a nation need to get done to keep our nation as safe and effective as possible (Biden). It is pretty telling when you look at it compared to Obama and Bush. I would love to see Clinton and Bush Sr lines too.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 1, 2021)

A bunch of Insurrectionist pieces of shit and a ton of braindead zombie sheep.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2021)

*Washington Post's January 6 Deep Dive; Is AG Garland/DOJ Criminally Investigating Donald Trump?*






The Washington Post printed a 3-part series taking an extraordinary deep dive into the before, during and after of the January 6 attack on the US Capitol. This again raises the question many have been asking throughout the 10 months since the attack on our democracy: is Attorney General Merrick Garland's Department of Justice criminally investigating Donald Trump for his efforts to overturn the results of the presidential election. This video discusses the goals and principles of prosecution, focusing on general deterrence - deterring others from committing the same or similar crimes.


----------



## mooray (Nov 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> A bunch of Insurrectionist pieces of shit and a ton of braindead zombie sheep.


Watched(listened) to the whole thing while bucking down a plant. I should have listened to music instead!


----------



## HGCC (Nov 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i love how these tough guys like the oath keepers and proud bois either 1. start ratting out others as soon as they face jail time and 2. complain about poor conditions in jail. bunch of posers.


Them bitches is snitches. That proud boy leader was and is a long time informant. 

Still think we should just hit them with hammers.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Im sure that they are also all ones that have laughed at people when they talked about the mistreatment of 'criminals' in the past too.
> 
> As much as I would love to see Trump and his criminal syndicate have his head slammed on a cop car, I still hope that they gently push his head in when he is hopefully one day arrested.
> 
> ...


they're retirees who want to live in Gilead; they have nothing to do with their lives so they have to keep an eye on YOURS..this is the shit Fort Lauderdale Police have to deal with on the daily. They're just wasted at 10AM in Margaritaville.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2021)

mooray said:


> Watched(listened) to the whole thing while bucking down a plant. I should have listened to music instead!


all four hours?


----------



## mooray (Nov 2, 2021)

Haha no, just the 90min video.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/brad-parscale-trumps-1-domestic-propaganda-troll.1006188/
> 
> Brad Parscale, the shit bag who worked to split apart families with the help of Cambridge Analytica and Facebook and who knows what other foreign actors, to help Trump get elected in 2016.


yes this was when he had himself barricaded in his house after beating his wife. i think he had guns but can't be certain.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> yes this was when he had himself barricaded in his house after beating his wife. i think he had guns but can't be certain.


you could be certain, if you read the article..he didn't beat his wife...that day, but he had recently enough that she was still covered in large bruises.
they said he had 10 guns, several pistols, a shot gun, and a rifle.. and that he had chambered a round during an argument with her, which led to her seeking help from a realtor showing a house in the area, and the arrival of the police, and an hour long stand off while a friend talked him out...the cops also seemed overly solicitous of his well being...not that they shouldn't be solicitous of peoples well being, but it happens so rarely that it stands out when they do, especially for a wealthy white man who has obviously been abusing his wife...i'm sure the fact that he was a trumptard official didn't have anything in the world to do with it...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

https://www.wvlt.tv/2021/11/01/tenn-man-sentenced-involvement-capitol-riot/

fucking slap on the wrist, i would have hung them all for fucking insurrection...at the very least he and all the others should spend 4 or 5 years turning big rocks into little rocks in the hot sun....


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.wvlt.tv/2021/11/01/tenn-man-sentenced-involvement-capitol-riot/
> 
> fucking slap on the wrist, i would have hung them all for fucking insurrection...at the very least he and all the others should spend 4 or 5 years turning big rocks into little rocks in the hot sun....


That is a bullshit sentence.


----------



## mooray (Nov 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.wvlt.tv/2021/11/01/tenn-man-sentenced-involvement-capitol-riot/
> 
> fucking slap on the wrist, i would have hung them all for fucking insurrection...at the very least he and all the others should spend 4 or 5 years turning big rocks into little rocks in the hot sun....


90 days of home confinement, 36mo probation, and a $500 fine...what a joke. 

Best part I guess is that it looks like a felony...








§ 10–503.18. Prosecution and punishment of offenses. | D.C. Law Library







code.dccouncil.us












§ 10–503.16. Unlawful conduct. | D.C. Law Library







code.dccouncil.us


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> That is a bullshit sentence.


how so?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how so?


Way too light. This was insurrection. A judge should know better.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> That is a bullshit sentence.


i'm so ready for a fight today i thought for a moment you meant the sentence i wrote...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Way too light. This was insurrection. A judge should know better.


yes, you are completely correct, forgive my aggressive nature, which seems to be asserting itself today


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm so ready for a fight today i thought for a moment you meant the sentence i wrote...


Well if it makes you feel any better, I could poke at your grammar.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

mooray said:


> 90 days of home confinement, 36mo probation, and a $500 fine...what a joke.
> 
> Best part I guess is that it looks like a felony...
> 
> ...


good, then they can confiscate any weapons the asshats happen to have, and prevent them from getting more...and i would perform periodic checks on all of these people to make sure they NEVER have access to firearms again...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Well if it makes you feel any better, I could poke at your grammar.


i don't have much use for capitol letters....i channel the spirit of e.e. cummings from time to time, when i'm not busy channeling the spirit of Oscar Wilde...


----------



## mooray (Nov 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good, then they can confiscate any weapons the asshats happen to have, and prevent them from getting more...and i would perform periodic checks on all of these people to make sure they NEVER have access to firearms again...


Totally agree. Some violent idiot redneck not being able to own guns basically guarantees future arrests and convictions.


----------



## TwitchVee (Nov 2, 2021)

tf is this garbage?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 2, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> tf is this garbage?


Specify


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 2, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> tf is this garbage?


Its how Dumbocrats lose to the assholes across the aisle every fucking time. No ruthless instincts, we must work in harmony for a cooperative congress and the "comity" of the senate, while they laugh their asses off and scortch earth waiting for the next election cycle.


----------



## TwitchVee (Nov 2, 2021)

you people are nukkin' futs. I'm not taking sides, but if this is what you guys do in your down time, the other side is gonna win doing nothing because this is toxic behavior and it just comes off as unhealthy and unhinged to the...average joe who isn't either party's thrall


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 2, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> you people are nukkin' futs. I'm not taking sides, but if this is what you guys do in your down time, the other side is gonna win doing nothing because this is toxic behavior and it just comes off as unhealthy and unhinged to the...average joe who isn't either party's thrall


So stay in the grow forums. We don't need you here.


----------



## mooray (Nov 2, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> you people are nukkin' futs. I'm not taking sides, but if this is what you guys do in your down time, the other side is gonna win doing nothing because this is toxic behavior and it just comes off as unhealthy and unhinged to the...average joe who isn't either party's thrall


Complaining about a conversation versus domestic terrorism, I think you took a side just fine.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2021)

A lot of these guys probably won't make 3 years clean on probation and will eventually get violated and wind up serving the time anyway. A probation violation is an automatic go directly to jail, no court needed.


----------



## TwitchVee (Nov 2, 2021)

Followed by defensive behavior upon actual debate. Check. Have fun discussing the subject without interaction from people who don't agree with you then, i'm sure that super soft version of reality is better suited to the mentally ill.


----------



## mooray (Nov 2, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> Followed by defensive behavior upon actual debate. Check. Have fun discussing the subject without interaction from people who don't agree with you then, i'm sure that super soft version of reality is better suited to the mentally ill.


You thought your post was a debate?? Lol.


----------



## TwitchVee (Nov 2, 2021)

mooray said:


> You thought your post was a debate?? Lol.


No, there is no debate here. Only within your own caucus...


----------



## mooray (Nov 2, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> No, there is no debate here. Only within your own caucus...


Registered NPP here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> you people are nukkin' futs. I'm not taking sides, but if this is what you guys do in your down time, the other side is gonna win doing nothing because this is toxic behavior and it just comes off as unhealthy and unhinged to the...average joe who isn't either party's thrall


how are we nuts? for wanting criminal insurrectionists hung? that is the traditional punishment for treasonous behavior....the "average joe" who isn't either parties "thrall" is usually a disinterested moron who has no fucking idea what they vote for, if they vote at all, i couldn't give a fuck less about them, they're irrelevant in the big picture, the few votes they bother to cast aren't even equal to a statistical anomaly...
and "the other side" spend their time spreading lies and misinformation, trying to make it impossible for anyone but their supporters to be able to vote, and plotting the violent takeover of the country...


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 2, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> you people are nukkin' futs. I'm not taking sides, but if this is what you guys do in your down time, the other side is gonna win doing nothing because this is toxic behavior and it just comes off as unhealthy and unhinged to the...average joe who isn't either party's thrall


Nonsense. The side you have chosen is plain. Bye now.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how are we nuts? for wanting criminal insurrectionists hung? that is the traditional punishment for treasonous behavior....the "average joe" who isn't either parties "thrall" is usually a disinterested moron who has no fucking idea what they vote for, if they vote at all, i couldn't give a fuck less about them, they're irrelevant in the big picture, the few votes they bother to cast aren't even equal to a statistical anomaly...
> and "the other side" spend their time spreading lies and misinformation, trying to make it impossible for anyone but their supporters to be able to vote, and plotting the violent takeover of the country...


This is a clumsy both sides troll. Don’t treat it as anything real.


----------



## Syntax747 (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Syntax747 (Nov 2, 2021)

Most detailed report that I have seen. It was much worse than I originally thought.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


>


they should so hang every one of these fucking traitors publicly....


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> A lot of these guys probably won't make 3 years clean on probation and will eventually get violated and wind up serving the time anyway. A probation violation is an automatic go directly to jail, no court needed.


aren't they on no fly list?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> aren't they on no fly list?


no i doubt it...


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> aren't they on no fly list?


even these assholes that are beating up flight attendents don't get on the list. they get banned from that airline only.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> aren't they on no fly list?


no idea honestly..
it's hard to say what will get you on a no fly list...really hard, cause they won't fucking tell you....
https://www.aclu.org/issues/national-security/grounded-life-no-fly-list
but if anyone should be, it's each and every one of these traitors...


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> you people are nukkin' futs. I'm not taking sides, but if this is what you guys do in your down time, the other side is gonna win doing nothing because this is toxic behavior and it just comes off as unhealthy and unhinged to the...average joe who isn't either party's thrall


Zdo you jerk off to ashli babbit? I do. I cum when she starts choking on her own blood


----------



## Syntax747 (Nov 3, 2021)

Well, there have to be consequences to one's action. If not, the bad behavior will continue.

I think every person that felt entitled to storm OUR capital needs to be Lynched & publicly displayed.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 3, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> Well, there have to be consequences to one's action. If not, the bad behavior will continue.
> 
> I think every person that felt entitled to storm OUR capital needs to be Lynched & publicly displayed.


No. We should not use Klan methods.
Let’s instead watch the legitimate judicial process grind them to paste.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. We should not use Klan methods.
> Let’s instead watch the legitimate judicial process grind them to paste.


you can't execute for high treason, sedition, or insurrection since 1998 apparently...but the penalties go up to life in prison...
https://uscode.house.gov/view.xhtml?path=/[email protected]/part1/chapter115&edition=prelim

probably the scariest part in there for trump and the republican traitors is "and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States"


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can't execute for high treason, sedition, or insurrection since 1998 apparently...but the penalties go up to life in prison...
> https://uscode.house.gov/view.xhtml?path=/[email protected]/part1/chapter115&edition=prelim
> 
> probably the scariest part in there for trump and the republican traitors is "and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States"


I am opposed to executing, period.
Life without parole will do just fine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2021)

*Trump Lawyers Falsely Claim in Court Filing that FBI & Senate Committee Cleared Trump Re: Jan 6*






In connection with Donald Trump's lawsuit trying to prevent the National Archives form turning over potentially damning evidence, Trump lawyers just filed a brief falsely suggesting that both the FBI and a Senate Committee have cleared him of all wrongdoing in connection with the insurrection. 

First, the presiding judge, Tanya Chutkan, undoubtedly will press Trump's lawyers on these false claims. 

Second, although the FBI generally does not comment on pending investigations, this false assertion of exoneration should be addressed by the FBI, as FBI silence will be interpreted as affirmation of Trump's false claims. 

Third, there are serious consequences should the Department of Justice fail to charge Donald Trump for his crimes in connection with the insurrection.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 4, 2021)

*2 federal judges are poised to quietly begin unlocking reams of Jan. 6 secrets for Congress*

The information, from Donald Trump's White House files and from the rioters themselves, could dramatically reshape the public’s understanding of the insurrection.

Read in POLITICO: https://apple.news/Am7nAAPoeSxWc-_cwJQZdpA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *2 federal judges are poised to quietly begin unlocking reams of Jan. 6 secrets for Congress*
> 
> The information, from Donald Trump's White House files and from the rioters themselves, could dramatically reshape the public’s understanding of the insurrection.
> 
> Read in POLITICO: https://apple.news/Am7nAAPoeSxWc-_cwJQZdpA


She kinda looks like Hilary, it would be fun to see Trump before her, his base would think it's Hilary getting her revenge on Donald. There are a few judges in DC who have taken a dim view of the insurrection and I figure they will throw the book at any organizers or instigators. Assuming Garland charges anybody other than the pawns, it would be hard to avoid going to the very top with so many fingers pointing and tongues wagging. I'm guessing he's waiting for the committee to finish it's report, a grand jury to indict and more people squeal. Also NY state must be getting close taking action against Trump, his company and his family. One day he's going to have to explain why he didn't indict individual #1 on that slam dunk Stormy Daniels case with Cohen doing time for it.


----------



## printer (Nov 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *2 federal judges are poised to quietly begin unlocking reams of Jan. 6 secrets for Congress*
> 
> The information, from Donald Trump's White House files and from the rioters themselves, could dramatically reshape the public’s understanding of the insurrection.
> 
> Read in POLITICO: https://apple.news/Am7nAAPoeSxWc-_cwJQZdpA


"The only remaining question, Eisen said, is whether the D.C. Circuit of the federal Appeals Court, and even potentially the Supreme Court, will permit a ruling against Trump to stand without a lengthy review. How those courts respond may be one of the most crucial moments in the success of the Jan. 6 committee.

“I would say that the decision of Judge Chutkan and of the appellate courts — that I predict will give the back of the hand to Trump’s argument — and the timing of those decisions, are the most consequential outside factors for the committee’s functioning,” he said"

Two court appeals afterward and the Republicans will be in power of the House and Senate with the investigation killed before it sees the light of day.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 4, 2021)

she gets jail.









Rioter who bragged she wouldn't go to jail gets prison term


A real estate agent from suburban Dallas who flaunted her participation in the Jan.




apnews.com


----------



## Syntax747 (Nov 4, 2021)

If that's the best I can get, I'll take it.

Wait a min! 2 mo ain't shit!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> she gets jail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


60 days is a fucking joke, they give more to second offense drunk drivers, ffs. she should have gotten at least 11-29...the most they can give you in county jail, they give you more than that, you're going to the pen


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2021)

*Federal Judge Chutkan Destroys Arguments by Donald Tump's Lawyer on Executive Privilege.*






Donald Trump filed a lawsuit trying to prevent information about his possible role in the insurrection from being provided to the House select committee investigating the attack on the US Capitol. In today's court hearing, Judge Tanya Chutkan dismantled each and every argument Trump's lawyer, Justin Clark, made in his desperate attempt to stop the House select committee from getting what is very likely damaging information about Trump's role in the insurrection. This video reviews today's court hearing and discusses what is likely to come next after Judge Chutkan issues her ruling in the coming days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)

Merrick Garland under fire for dragging his feet on Steve Bannon indictment: CNN


According to a report from CNN political analyst Chris Cillizza, Attorney General Merrick Garland is coming under increasing fire for not handing down a criminal indictment against former Donald Trump White House adviser Steve Bannon over two weeks after the House voted on a criminal referral.It...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Merrick Garland under fire for dragging his feet on Steve Bannon indictment: CNN
> 
> 
> According to a report from CNN political analyst Chris Cillizza, Attorney General Merrick Garland is coming under increasing fire for not handing down a criminal indictment against former Donald Trump White House adviser Steve Bannon over two weeks after the House voted on a criminal referral.It...
> ...


...what i say?....gtfo the pot and start DOING SOMETHING


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 6, 2021)

Here we are at the ten-month mark.


----------



## printer (Nov 6, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Here we are at the ten-month mark.


Politics and justice does not move fast.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 6, 2021)

printer said:


> Politics and justice does not move fast.


Even so, this is (figuratively) a trial.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)

*Jeffrey Clark Violates Congressional Subpoena but w/Steve Bannon Still Unindicted, Will it Matter?*





Former Department of Justice official Jeffrey Clark, one of the people who joined Donald Trump's efforts to overturn the results of the presidential election, appeared pursuant to a House select committee subpoena but refused to testify. Although Representative Bennie Thompson, Chairman of the select committee, promised aggressive action to enforce the subpoena, the committee is being hamstrung by the DOJ. 

Steven Bannon was referred for prosecution more than two weeks ago but the DOJ has thus far refused to indict Bannon for the crime he inarguably committed - contempt of Congress. Every day the DOJ declines to indict Steve Bannon is another day they undercut Congress's authority and ability to investigate the January 6 attack on the US Capitol. Additionally, every day the DOJ neglects to indict Steve Bannon is another day they encourage witnesses - Jeffrey Clark, Mark Meadows and others - to defy Congressional subpoenas.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Jeffrey Clark Violates Congressional Subpoena but w/Steve Bannon Still Unindicted, Will it Matter?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking exactly...Merrick needs to get the fucking show on the road, and the first act should be nailing bannon's ass to the wall with dull nails


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2021)

*Once Judge Chutkan Denies Trump's Bogus Executive Privilege Claim, Will Appellate Court Act Swiftly?*


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 8, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/donald-trump-capitol-siege-elections-subpoenas-michael-flynn-08e816bf6f04e62fd71638755b392ed4


> WASHINGTON (AP) — A committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol insurrection has issued subpoenas to six associates of former President Donald Trump who were involved in his efforts to overturn his defeat in the 2020 election, further escalating the panel’s probe into the origins of the violent attack.
> 
> The panel’s chairman, Mississippi Rep. Bennie Thompson, said in a statement Monday that the committee was demanding testimony and documents from former Trump campaign officials and others who participated in a so-called “war room” ahead of the siege and otherwise strategized about how to halt the certification of Biden’s victory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://apnews.com/article/donald-trump-capitol-siege-elections-subpoenas-michael-flynn-08e816bf6f04e62fd71638755b392ed4View attachment 5024794


what does it matter? they won't come, because garland is a wuss and let bannon walk free....so now the fucking whole thing is a useless frustrating joke. garland might as well be a magat republican, for all the good he's done so far


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what does it matter? they won't come, because garland is a wuss and let bannon walk free....so now the fucking whole thing is a useless frustrating joke. garland might as well be a magat republican, for all the good he's done so far


We will see. I heard something about someone who was just appointed through congress the other day was going to have a mountain of work on their desk.

I think it is this person, but not 100%.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/courts_law/elizabeth-prelogar-solicitor-general/2021/10/28/3579bfd4-373d-11ec-91dc-551d44733e2d_story.html



> The Senate on Thursday confirmed Elizabeth B. Prelogar as solicitor general, the federal government’s top advocate at the Supreme Court.
> 
> Prelogar, a veteran appellate attorney, is the second woman to hold the position and will lead the office at a time when the high court is weighing hotly contested issues, including abortion and gun rights in just the next week.
> 
> ...


Seems like a pretty important job to fill when it comes to a situation that you know shit heads like Bannon are going to try to drag out to try to try to time out this congress.



Again I am not sure if this was the person that they were talking about, it could have been one of these:



They all seem like things that would be important to go forward with the shit storm that is currently on Garland's shoulders. 

Anyways. This is why I would not allow the narrative to be driven that nothing is happening, when we don't have any clue what kind of shit that the Trump trolls and insurrectionist RINO's are doing to try to stop any actual work from being done.


----------



## printer (Nov 8, 2021)

*GOP digs in on blocking Biden diplomatic picks*
Republicans are putting up an intense series of roadblocks to confirmation for President Biden’s diplomatic nominees, issuing maximalist demands and raising objections to both policies and personalities.

More than 10 months into Biden's administration, the Senate has confirmed only seven of his ambassadorial picks, while more than 50 nominees for the State Department and U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID) are awaiting votes, many of them held up by GOP objections.

“Republicans who are holding up these nominees are endangering our national security, making it harder for our country to respond to threats at home and abroad,” Senate Majority Leader Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.) said on the Senate floor Tuesday night, ahead of objections levied by Sen. Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) against the quick confirmation of at least eight nominees.

Hawley, Sen. Ted Cruz (Texas) and other GOP senators are exercising their ability to place a “hold” on a nominee or demand a vote on the record, moves that can force Democrats to drag out the confirmation process, sometimes for days, and eat up critical Senate floor time that the majority needs for legislative priorities.

On Wednesday, the Senate was able to confirm by a quick voice vote Biden’s ambassador to Israel, Tom Nides, after Sen. Rick Scott (R-Fla.) lifted his hold. A Republican Senate aide said Scott did so after speaking with Nides earlier in the day, adding the senator makes a point to speak to every high-level nominee before a confirmation vote.

But other key Biden picks face more daunting obstacles.

Hawley, for his part, has issued holds on at least five nominees and said he will only lift them if several of Biden’s top officials — Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin, Secretary of State Antony Blinken and national security adviser Jake Sullivan — quit over their handling of the U.S. pullout from Afghanistan.

Hawley’s holds include the president’s nominee for ambassador to NATO, two Assistant Secretary positions, the nominee for coordinator for reconstruction and stabilization and the nominee for director general of the Foreign Service.








GOP digs in on blocking Biden diplomatic picks


Republicans are putting up an intense series of roadblocks to confirmation for President Biden’s diplomatic nominees, issuing maximalist demands and raising objections to both policies and personal…




thehill.com





They are doing everything they can to show that Biden can not govern, does not matter what it does to the country. And the democrats will not forget when it is the republican's turn.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

the attorney general of the us reports only to the president, the house or senate have no authority over him...
it doesn't seem like they would have a lot of influence over him if he was toooo...ooohhh, i dunno...get the fuck off of his ass and slam bannon's fat fucking ass into a cell so hard he'll be farting brick dust a year after he gets out...
complacency at this point in time seems like an incredibly bad idea...how long till the democrats lose what tiny majority they have? not nearly long enough, so shit NEEDS to get done NOW, while it has a chance of going through. you know as well as i do that the republicans are probably taking back both the house and the senate, and after that, there's no way any meaningful legislation is going to happen...it'll all be magat time wasting shit to stall everything out...but right now it looks like the democrats are doing that for the republicans already


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the attorney general of the us reports only to the president, the house or senate have no authority over him...
> it doesn't seem like they would have a lot of influence over him if he was toooo...ooohhh, i dunno...get the fuck off of his ass and slam bannon's fat fucking ass into a cell so hard he'll be farting brick dust a year after he gets out...
> complacency at this point in time seems like an incredibly bad idea...how long till the democrats lose what tiny majority they have? not nearly long enough, so shit NEEDS to get done NOW, while it has a chance of going through. you know as well as i do that the republicans are probably taking back both the house and the senate, and after that, there's no way any meaningful legislation is going to happen...it'll all be magat time wasting shit to stall everything out...but right now it looks like the democrats are doing that for the republicans already


I guess it comes down to the people in place in the Justice department is what I am saying. It is not like Garland is out there doing all the paperwork and arguing in court and shit. But I am all for putting on the heat to get pressure on them to do it, I am just being realistic about how the Republicans are still trolling Biden and his administration's ability to have a team to do the work we need to get done.

Also there is still 3 more years of this justice department regardless of what happens in the Senate/House in 2022.



printer said:


> *GOP digs in on blocking Biden diplomatic picks*
> Republicans are putting up an intense series of roadblocks to confirmation for President Biden’s diplomatic nominees, issuing maximalist demands and raising objections to both policies and personalities.
> 
> More than 10 months into Biden's administration, the Senate has confirmed only seven of his ambassadorial picks, while more than 50 nominees for the State Department and U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID) are awaiting votes, many of them held up by GOP objections.
> ...


Unfortunately I don't see the Democrats pulling the same trolling shit with the Republicans if they have legitimate nominees. But if some insurrectionist RINO like Trump wins in 2024, it is unlikely that they will not be nominating bullshit candidates like DeVos and DeJoy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Also there is still 3 more years of this justice department regardless of what happens in the Senate/House in 2022.


do you for one minute think an investigation of the insurrection will be carried out fairly and impartially under a republican house and senate? they'll obstruct every inquiry they can, they'll shield each other as much as they can, they'll lie for each other, they already do...
it seems like the democrats have the best position they're going to have for years, right now, and they're not doing a fucking thing to take advantage of it...


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you for one minute think an investigation of the insurrection will be carried out fairly and impartially under a republican house and senate? they'll obstruct every inquiry they can, they'll shield each other as much as they can, they'll lie for each other, they already do...
> it seems like the democrats have the best position they're going to have for years, right now, and they're not doing a fucking thing to take advantage of it...


Im saying that the DoJ's investigation won't have anything to do with who holds the senate and house.

I am all for the Democrats getting this done, and they do have another year to get it done. I just am not going to get all worked up over the next things that Democrats are supposed to start eating their own over once again.

The constant drama is not on the Democrats, or Garland, or Biden. It is the Republicans who have been breaking the laws working with foreign nations and attacking our democracy with their bullshit insurrection and obstructing congress/justice. We should keep the focus on the people who are actually at fault and not fall into the same old bullshit allowing the narrative to not be about the delaying tactics that the Insurrectionist RINO's have been doing by slow rolling Biden's nominees who have just gotten into their jobs in the last couple weeks.

That is the problem here, and not anything that the Democrats can do about.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

Biden could start having weekly state of the nation addresses, and detailing the republicans obstructionist behavior. 
"here's what we're trying to do, and here's what the Republicans are doing to stop it..." 
and make damn sure what you say is happening IS happening...republicans can deny the truth, but when you can drag it's republican finger printed carcass out to show everyone, that makes it a lot harder to deny...


----------



## HGCC (Nov 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the attorney general of the us reports only to the president, the house or senate have no authority over him...
> it doesn't seem like they would have a lot of influence over him if he was toooo...ooohhh, i dunno...get the fuck off of his ass and slam bannon's fat fucking ass into a cell so hard he'll be farting brick dust a year after he gets out...
> complacency at this point in time seems like an incredibly bad idea...how long till the democrats lose what tiny majority they have? not nearly long enough, so shit NEEDS to get done NOW, while it has a chance of going through. you know as well as i do that the republicans are probably taking back both the house and the senate, and after that, there's no way any meaningful legislation is going to happen...it'll all be magat time wasting shit to stall everything out...but right now it looks like the democrats are doing that for the republicans already


The dems need to kick some ass. They are not going to do that, the centrists want compromise with people that spit in their face. Nothing of consequence has happened and people are getting tired of it. Not trump only gets them so far. 


Man, I am grumpy. Blah, going to trim dope.


----------



## printer (Nov 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden could start having weekly state of the nation addresses, and detailing the republicans obstructionist behavior.
> "here's what we're trying to do, and here's what the Republicans are doing to stop it..."
> and make damn sure what you say is happening IS happening...republicans can deny the truth, but when you can drag it's republican finger printed carcass out to show everyone, that makes it a lot harder to deny...


And Republican supporters would listen in glee how their side is holding the line against the socialist hordes. I am grumpy als. Going grocery shopping.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

printer said:


> And Republican supporters would listen in glee how their side is holding the line against the socialist hordes. I am grumpy als. Going grocery shopping.


i think a lot more people should be grumpy, they sure as fuck have reason to be.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2021)

printer said:


> And Republican supporters would listen in glee how their side is holding the line against the socialist hordes. I am grumpy als. Going grocery shopping.


well, you don't detail everything they do, just the more outrageous obviously obstructionist things, because, you know, you ain't going to have to make a damn thing up


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden could start having weekly state of the nation addresses, and detailing the republicans obstructionist behavior.
> "here's what we're trying to do, and here's what the Republicans are doing to stop it..."
> and make damn sure what you say is happening IS happening...republicans can deny the truth, but when you can drag it's republican finger printed carcass out to show everyone, that makes it a lot harder to deny...


And you really think we would have just had the biggest infrastructure bill in American history passed?



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think a lot more people should be grumpy, they sure as fuck have reason to be.


I think we should be determined and not just angry picking at the only people who are actually trying to do the work we need to get done as a nation.

Biden's job since day 1 has been a constant clearing of the mess that was left behind.

I think of it like these drain videos, you don't really see what is going to pop up until the shit ontop of it is cleared enough that it becomes a problem.






All those executive orders right off the bat reversing the worst of the Trump shit.

Figuring out and executing a vaccine rollout that was left untouched.

March passing the Covid relief bill to get our nation away from the brink of total economic collapse.

July he was dealing with Putin and bringing us back from the brink of all out war for their attacks on our nation.

September had the Afghanastan withdraw that was originally agreed by Trump to be back in May.

Then finally working on the infrastructure bill along with the other one that is still ongoing, on and on.

It has been a busy as hell 9 months cleaning up after the Trump administration and the Republican economic collapse due to their shit pandemic response and crap policies that led to us being weak heading into it.

https://www.politico.com/joe-biden-first-100-days-presidency


----------



## printer (Nov 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> And you really think we would have just had the biggest infrastructure bill in American history passed?
> 
> 
> I think we should be determined and not just angry picking at the only people who are actually trying to do the work we need to get done as a nation.
> ...


You are only as good as your last hit record. The public is fickle.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 8, 2021)

printer said:


> You are only as good as your last hit record. The public is fickle.


Yeah unless there is a militarized troll campaign spamming this shit nonstop it is almost like it didn't happen anymore.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It has been a busy as hell 9 months cleaning up after the Trump


i'm with you. i think biden wants to get things back to normal like gas prices, shelves fully stocked etc (that's the things that americans notice and care about) and then he still has plenty of time to go after trump and others and not look like he's just getting revenge on them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 8, 2021)

printer said:


> You are only as good as your last hit record. The public is fickle.


good point. if biden drops gas prices here back to the low 2 dollars, most americans see that shit


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> good point. if biden drops gas prices here back to the low 2 dollars, most americans see that shit


i saw a post on FB: 

i'd rather have gas at 2 dollars and a few mean tweets vs biden.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i saw a post on FB:
> 
> i'd rather have gas at 2 dollars and a few mean tweets vs biden.


and people really think that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2021)

*Trump Cornered? MAGA Riot Probe Circles 45, Subpoenas Insiders*





The January 6th Select Committee has released six new subpoenas to some of Donald Trump’s closest aides and allies, including former campaign officials Bill Stepien and Jason Miller. Meanwhile in Atlanta, the DA who has been quietly leading a criminal inquiry into Trump’s alleged election tampering is now expected to convene a special grand jury, according to The New York Times. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber is joined by Obama veteran Neal Katyal to discuss Trump's mounting legal woes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2021)

*Garland's "Enviable" Position as Attorney General; The Decision to Prosecute Bannon is an Easy One*





In a recent CNN Opinion piece, political commentator Chris Cillizza said that Attorney General Merrick Garland is in an "unenviable" position, and that Garland is concerned about staying "above any allegations of settling political scores for the administration."

This video takes the position that AG Garland is in an entirely enviable position and that by making decision about whether or not to prosecute factoring in a need to avoid (unfounded) criticism of "settling political scores" is, in fact, a decision driven by politics rather than by the evidence.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> and people really think that.



It’s kinda right. I mean Trump wasn’t flawless but Biden is awful. Just the mess at the border and Afghanistan is enough to impeach him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2021)

*Glenn Kirschner On Jan. 6th Committee Subpoenaing More Trump Allies | Zerlina.*





The January 6th House Committee has issued six new subpoenas for Trump allies. That comes as the Fulton County DA is reportedly looking to convene a grand jury in its criminal election interference investigation. Glenn Kirschner breaks it all down.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 8, 2021)

My God they act like they burned the place down. So dramatic and for what? It’s just so blown out of proportion. Sure arrest people for trespassing or whatever they did wrong but STFU about it already. It’s like they are obsessed about one fucking day. There were how many riots last year but this one day is the only one they talk about. They act like a bunch of clowns taking over a building for a few hours is somehow going to change the course of things. It’s like Covid and Trump the fucking media can’t stop talking about it.


----------



## printer (Nov 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> good point. if biden drops gas prices here back to the low 2 dollars, most americans see that shit


Gas is a oil product with the price determined mainly by the world price.


----------



## printer (Nov 8, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> It’s kinda right. I mean Trump wasn’t flawless but Biden is awful. Just the mess at the border and Afghanistan is enough to impeach him.


Border he screwed up to make the 'progressives' happy. Afghanistan, Trump set that up to fail by not allowing many of the aprivals to get the Afghan people out, Biden even pushed back the exit date as compared to what Trump wanted to do. Biden got out on the agreed date Trump negotiated. The only thing that was unforeseen by most was that the Afghans would lay down their arms without a shot when asked to by the Taliban.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 8, 2021)

printer said:


> Border he screwed up to make the 'progressives' happy. Afghanistan, Trump set that up to fail by not allowing many of the aprivals to get the Afghan people out, Biden even pushed back the exit date as compared to what Trump wanted to do. Biden got out on the agreed date Trump negotiated. The only thing that was unforeseen by most was that the Afghans would lay down their arms without a shot when asked to by the Taliban.



Biden let in a bunch of the ones that stormed the planes and didn’t even have connections to the US. We should ship those fuckers back we owe them nothing


----------



## printer (Nov 8, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Biden let in a bunch of the ones that stormed the planes and didn’t even have connections to the US. We should ship those fuckers back we owe them nothing


Proof please. Many have worked for the US for 10-20 years. If they were not airlifted out then the US would never get the cooperation of a local population ever again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> It’s kinda right. I mean Trump wasn’t flawless but Biden is awful. Just the mess at the border and Afghanistan is enough to impeach him.


theres no mess at the border and youre free to go to afghanistan and fight for whichever side you choose to.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> STFU about it already.


no :^)


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Biden let in a bunch of the ones that stormed the planes and didn’t even have connections to the US. We should ship those fuckers back we owe them nothing


i disagree and i am right


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 8, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Biden let in a bunch of the ones that stormed the planes and didn’t even have connections to the US. We should ship those fuckers back we owe them nothing


Trump sure did make a mess of things at our borders. US law clearly states that it is not illegal to apply for asylum and sancturary in the US. Did he end the reasons people need to flee their homes from people or government that would kill them? He did not. So Trump caused the immigration courts to stall. People gathered at the borders and now we have this big mess that could have been avoided. Trump should have followed the law


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i saw a post on FB:
> 
> i'd rather have gas at 2 dollars and a few mean tweets vs biden.


It is almost like they prefer Saudi Arabia and Putin in charge of our foreign affairs.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> My God they act like they burned the place down. So dramatic and for what? It’s just so blown out of proportion. Sure arrest people for trespassing or whatever they did wrong but STFU about it already. It’s like they are obsessed about one fucking day. There were how many riots last year but this one day is the only one they talk about. They act like a bunch of clowns taking over a building for a few hours is somehow going to change the course of things. It’s like Covid and Trump the fucking media can’t stop talking about it.


You must have been incensed about the wasteful Benghazi investigation.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Biden let in a bunch of the ones that stormed the planes and didn’t even have connections to the US. We should ship those fuckers back we owe them nothing


On the anniversary of 9/11, trump invited some of them to Camp David for tea and crumpets. I bet that really pissed you off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2021)

Try an insurrection at the capitol there and see what happens to ya!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Capitol riot suspect allegedly seeking asylum in Belarus


Evan Neumann, an alleged participant in the Jan. 6 Capitol riot, has fled the country and is seeking asylum in Belarus, the Washington Post reports. Driving the news: Neumann, who is wanted in the United States on six charges related to the insurrection attempt, including counts of violent entry...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> It’s kinda right. I mean Trump wasn’t flawless but Biden is awful. Just the mess at the border and Afghanistan is enough to impeach him.


Nonsense. Look what Biden just brought home, something that man couldn’t, and wouldn’t even if he could. He was too busy with corporate welfare and plans to strip- mine Social Security. That’s almost three trillion dollars for him to start another steal.


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2021)

*Judge rejects Trump's late-night effort to temporarily block release of Jan. 6 records*
A federal judge quickly denied a late-night effort from former President Trump on Monday to temporarily block the National Archives from releasing records from his administration to the House Jan. 6 select committee.

Trump's legal team filed the unusual motion as the parties are awaiting a formal ruling from U.S. District Court Judge Tanya Chutkan ahead of a Friday deadline for the National Archives to begin handing over material that the former president claims is protected by executive privilege.

Chutkan, an Obama appointee, rejected the request shortly after midnight on Tuesday, saying in a brief order that the request was premature and that Trump could ask for a stay if and when she issues a ruling that he would want to appeal.

The judge has yet to rule on Trump's overall effort to block the National Archives from complying with the committee's request, and the latest development does not indicate how she might decide the case.

Trump's lawyers said in a filing Monday night that they intend to file an appeal on Wednesday if Chutkan has not issued a final ruling by then, saying an appeals court's intervention would be necessary with the deadline quickly approaching.

"Absent a court order instructing him not to, the Archivist of the United States intends to comply with the congressional request and release the disputed documents this Friday, November 12, 2021," they said in the filing. "Because of these considerations and because Thursday, November 11, 2021, is Veterans Day, President Trump requests a ruling from this Court on his Motion for a Preliminary Injunction and, if applicable, this motion no later than Wednesday, November 10, 2021. Should no order be issued by that time, the Plaintiff will interpret the Court’s silence as a refusal and take his appeal to the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit."

The judge, who has said she plans to rule "expeditiously," last week appeared skeptical of Trump's lawsuit seeking to block the committee's expansive records request probing the previous White House's handling of the attack on the Capitol and its actions in the wake of the 2020 election.

"Are you really saying that the president's notes, talking points, telephone conversations on Jan. 6, for example, have no relation to the matter on which Congress is considering legislation?" Chutkan asked Trump's lawyer during a hearing last week. "The January riots happened in the Capitol; that is literally Congress's house."








Judge rejects Trump effort to temporarily block release of Jan. 6 records


A federal judge quickly denied a late-night effort from former President Trump on Monday to temporarily block the National Archives from releasing records from his administration to the House Jan. …




thehill.com





Wow. Trump has used the slow court process to his advantage his whole life. Now he expects them to move fast?


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> On the anniversary of 9/11, trump invited some of them to Camp David for tea and crumpets. I bet that really pissed you off.



Invited who where? I don’t know nor care


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> theres no mess at the border and youre free to go to afghanistan and fight for whichever side you choose to.



No mess at the border? Have you looked at illegal crossings? We are being invaded and having a larger portion of the third world coming to our country. We have no idea who these people are but democrats just want to school their kids and take care of the whole damn family


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Invited who where? I don’t know nor care since it does nothing to advance my agenda of selling the Big Lies.


Fify


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Nonsense. Look what Biden just brought home, something that man couldn’t, and wouldn’t even if he could. He was too busy with corporate welfare and plans to strip- mine Social Security. That’s almost three trillion dollars for him to start another steal.



What did he bring home? Debt? A deal which will include nonsense like green measures and moving entire freeways because poor people think it’s racist to have nice houses on one side and shitty houses on the other. Trump could never get anything done because the idiots on the left attacked every move he made. He could of cured cancer and they would of been screaming “ Racism” or some liberal talking point shit


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Fify



What’s the big lie?


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Trump could never get anything done because the idiots on the left attacked every move he made. He could of cured cancer and they would of been screaming “ Racism” or some liberal talking point shit



MACHINE GUN!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Trump could never get anything done because the idiots on the left attacked every move he made.


You’re guy said he accomplished more in his first term than any other president in history.


----------



## mooray (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> My God they act like they burned the place down. So dramatic and for what? It’s just so blown out of proportion. Sure arrest people for trespassing or whatever they did wrong but STFU about it already. It’s like they are obsessed about one fucking day. There were how many riots last year but this one day is the only one they talk about. They act like a bunch of clowns taking over a building for a few hours is somehow going to change the course of things. It’s like Covid and Trump the fucking media can’t stop talking about it.


You know how when other people downplay the rioting, it's because they're a sympathizer to the cause? Well, this post right here is sympathizing domestic terrorism.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> What did he bring home? Debt? A deal which will include nonsense like green measures and moving entire freeways because poor people think it’s racist to have nice houses on one side and shitty houses on the other. Trump could never get anything done because the idiots on the left attacked every move he made. He could of cured cancer and they would of been screaming “ Racism” or some liberal talking point shit


Here is a Christmas idea for you to get from your family.


Your lack of anything close to a reasoned information based talking point is boring btw. It is just random noise that some crank that is indistinguishable form a propaganda spam troll on Stormfront would be putting out.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> You know how when other people downplay the rioting, it's because they're a sympathizer to the cause? Well, this post right here is sympathizing domestic terrorism.


What cause was that?I don’t agree with what happened that day but I know not everybody was attacking police. It’s annoying when the same people that coddled one group of rioters for an entire year and turned their back on police all of a sudden are so concerned with law enforcements safety and people trespassing and vandalism. 
I don’t know if there was cheating because not enough states use voter ID. I say the same for recent Republican wins. Until we get rid of mail in votes and demand voter ID we leave out elections open to fraud. But you can’t call one group terrorists unless you call the other group doing the exact same thing terrorists. What’s worse is the people rioting and looting last year weren’t just destroying gov property but citizens businesses and private property.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You’re guy said he accomplished more in his first term than any other president in history.



Politicians say a lot. That’s the problem you think because I supported some of his ideas and liked him better than Biden and that pos Obama ( who created this whole mess) that I agree with everything. I actually look at things as an individual rationally and unlike the Left don’t blindly agree on topics out of white guilt or weak little “Feelings”


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Politicians say a lot. That’s the problem you think because I supported some of his ideas and liked him better than Biden and that pos Obama ( who created this whole mess) that I agree with everything. I actually look at things as an individual rationally and unlike the Left don’t blindly agree on topics out of white guilt or weak little “Feelings”


I’m not saying you’re a racist piece of shit, but you do sound like one.


----------



## mooray (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> What cause was that?I don’t agree with what happened that day but I know not everybody was attacking police. It’s annoying when the same people that coddled one group of rioters for an entire year and turned their back on police all of a sudden are so concerned with law enforcements safety and people trespassing and vandalism.
> I don’t know if there was cheating because not enough states use voter ID. I say the same for recent Republican wins. Until we get rid of mail in votes and demand voter ID we leave out elections open to fraud. But you can’t call one group terrorists unless you call the other group doing the exact same thing terrorists. What’s worse is the people rioting and looting last year weren’t just destroying gov property but citizens businesses and private property.


You don't know if there was cheating? Simple question here; how grand would the scale of cheating need to be and how many people would need to be involved in the scam? Because, the larger the conspiracy and more the more far fetched and unrealistic the conspiracy becomes, the more it becomes a "...because that's exactly what I would do..." projection of morals, or lack thereof.

I agree the rioting and looting was shit, but I'm not sure you know what terrorism is. Please google the definition. Violently breaking into the nation's capitol to disrupt an election process is domestic terrorism by definition. Rioting in the street because you think the police are too quick to kill people, is not, but I'm saying that as a means of excusing it, just putting it in its proper place. They are very literally not "the exact same". Killing a random guy on the street and killing the president are not the same thing. One of those actions is terrorism and will throw the nation into turmoil. You already know this and the fact that you consciously or subconsciously attempt to create an equivalent is being a sympathizer to your favorite brand of domestic terrorism.

And the people rioting didn't get mowed down for the same reason that the domestic terrorists on January 6th didn't get mowed down, because someone out there still-knows-their-fucking-history. When you smash a hundred people in the street, or in the capitol, you're dealing with a thousand tomorrow. At that point, it's just stuff, and it's better to lose that stuff than manufacture an event that stains our history. We've all heard of Tiananmen Square, and left or right doesn't matter, we don't' want to have one of our own.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m not saying you’re a racist piece of shit, but you do sound like one.



Lmao I was waiting for that reply and those “ Weak little feelings” to pop up again. There is nothing racist about looking at things in a rational sense. I’m actually less racist than white liberals because I don’t hate white people. I don’t hate anybody simply for being a particular race but I also won’t just side with others because I was told I should hate my own race either.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> What cause was that?I don’t agree with what happened that day but I know not everybody was attacking police. It’s annoying when the same people that coddled one group of rioters for an entire year and turned their back on police all of a sudden are so concerned with law enforcements safety and people trespassing and vandalism.
> I don’t know if there was cheating because not enough states use voter ID. I say the same for recent Republican wins. Until we get rid of mail in votes and demand voter ID we leave out elections open to fraud. But you can’t call one group terrorists unless you call the other group doing the exact same thing terrorists. What’s worse is the people rioting and looting last year weren’t just destroying gov property but citizens businesses and private property.


No Democrat in office was coddling rioters. Which makes you a liar.






People attacking our nation's capital to overturn an election to install their Dear Leader is a terrorist event. And the Republicans paying trolls to try to pretend like it was all hugs and kisses is bullshit.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> No Democrat in office was coddling rioters. Which makes you a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can name one that is the worst case example. Maxine Waters


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Invited who where? I don’t know nor care


yet you took time out your busy day to post that. lmao. you aren't very good at this, are you?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Lmao I was waiting for that reply and those “ Weak little feelings” to pop up again. There is nothing racist about looking at things in a rational sense. I’m actually less racist than white liberals because I don’t hate white people. I don’t hate anybody simply for being a particular race but I also won’t just side with others because I was told I should hate my own race either.


Yeah, you sound like very fine people.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> No Democrat in office was coddling rioters. Which makes you a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How the fuck would that overturn the election??? Does anyone ever ask themselves that? Give me a break. They disrupted the confirmation of it which if done by the left would be considered “ Social disobedience.” Do you actually think holding space for whatever time they were there really was going to stop Biden from coming in? Give me a break. Both sides were stupid on this. I mean these guys were dressed like they were going to a football game not “ Taking over a country.” It’s silly


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> yet you took time out your busy day to post that. lmao. you aren't very good at this, are you?


What Afghans? If they helped us and we promised to protect them fine. They are not the ones I take issues with. I don’t like the ones that pushed their way in and snuck on our planes. The ones we have no connnection to


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 9, 2021)

I agree with Horseface.








Ann Coulter Continues Trump Attacks, Calls Him ‘Abjectly Stupid’


The conservative pundit also called Trump "a narcissistic, ridiculous, tacky, vulgar arriviste"




www.yahoo.com


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yeah, you sound like very fine people.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> View attachment 5025172


Jenious
Still a cult though


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 9, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Jenious
> Still a cult though


It’s all Obama’s fault


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s all Obama’s fault


Her emails caused it. ..


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 9, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Her emails caused it. ..


Lock her up! Lock her up! 

That will get Pavlov's dog errrrrr bodega boy salivating.


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> What cause was that?I don’t agree with what happened that day but I know not everybody was attacking police. It’s annoying when the same people that coddled one group of rioters for an entire year and turned their back on police all of a sudden are so concerned with law enforcements safety and people trespassing and vandalism.
> I don’t know if there was cheating because not enough states use voter ID. I say the same for recent Republican wins. Until we get rid of mail in votes and demand voter ID we leave out elections open to fraud. But you can’t call one group terrorists unless you call the other group doing the exact same thing terrorists. What’s worse is the people rioting and looting last year weren’t just destroying gov property but citizens businesses and private property.


You do realize what the riots were about, right? People with the wrong skin color getting killed by police. Obviously something that should be looked at. And what happened? Nothing. So it will be quiet for a while until the spark hits the fuse again and the outrage turns to riots again. So what are people to do when nothing gets done about the problem? Except maybe Trump's solution of when the looting starts so will the shooting. 

"We leave elections open to fraud."

With no proof of all this fraud. Florida has mail in voting, which is good but to have it in an area that votes Democrat it is bad. Canada has mail in voting also, no fraud found here. Why not get rid of advanced voting? Heck, just count the vote on election day, if you can not get there then too bad. Want to see fraud, look at the redistricting. Manufacturing pockets of voters to ensure an outcome. There is no real proof to fraud in any real scale to tip an election but Gerymandering is out in the open stealing an election. Where is your indignation and call for something to be done? 

What was worse between the people rioting because people are getting killed due to the color of their skin, or a hijacking of the democratic process because your side lost on the word of one man with no proof? Please let us know.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 9, 2021)

printer said:


> Gas is a oil product with the price determined mainly by the world price.











US considering releasing emergency oil reserves to lower gas prices, Granholm says


The Biden administration is mulling a release of emergency oil reserves to ease a global energy crisis that has resulted in surging prices, Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm said on Wednesday.




www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> What did he bring home? Debt? A deal which will include nonsense like green measures and moving entire freeways because poor people think it’s racist to have nice houses on one side and shitty houses on the other. Trump could never get anything done because the idiots on the left attacked every move he made. He could of cured cancer and they would of been screaming “ Racism” or some liberal talking point shit


Lol debt.








Donald Trump Built a National Debt So Big (Even Before the Pandemic) That It’ll Weigh Down the Economy for Years


The “King of Debt” promised to reduce the national debt — then his tax cuts made it surge. Add in the pandemic, and he oversaw the third-biggest deficit increase of any president.




www.google.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 9, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Her emails caused it. ..


Buttery males!


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

printer said:


> You do realize what the riots were about, right? People with the wrong skin color getting killed by police. Obviously something that should be looked at. And what happened? Nothing. So it will be quiet for a while until the spark hits the fuse again and the outrage turns to riots again. So what are people to do when nothing gets done about the problem? Except maybe Trump's solution of when the looting starts so will the shooting.
> 
> "We leave elections open to fraud."
> 
> ...



People were killed because of a negative interaction with police. I also think the same people who looted and rioted would of done so given any opportunity. The ones that actually protest probably felt it had something to do with race. But you can’t say everybody that gets shot was shot because of race because whites get shot for resisting arrest too and sometimes the officer is of the same race in shootings. You can’t say all police are bad and racist anymore than you can say any group of people are all good or bad. Just because people do something doesn’t actually prove it was so. Like invading the capital doesn’t prove the election was stolen anymore than protesting police actually prove that they are racist. When it comes down to it people are individuals and only they personally know what they did what they did regardless of how unpopular that opinion may be. Too many times we don’t say the truth but what others want to hear.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> People were killed because of a negative interaction with police. I also think the same people who looted and rioted would of done so given any opportunity. The ones that actually protest probably felt it had something to do with race. But you can’t say everybody that gets shot was shot because of race because whites get shot for resisting arrest too and sometimes the officer is of the same race in shootings. You can’t say all police are bad and racist anymore than you can say any group of people are all good or bad. Just because people do something doesn’t actually prove it was so. Like invading the capital doesn’t prove the election was stolen anymore than protesting police actually prove that they are racist. When it comes down to it people are individuals and only they personally know what they did what they did regardless of how unpopular that opinion may be. Too many times we don’t say the truth but what others want to hear.


It was fascinating to see uniformed police coddling white male LARPers and then “going full oppress” on the nonwhites. This is racist practice beyond any argument.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It was fascinating to see uniformed police coddling white male LARPers and then “going full oppress” on the nonwhites. This is racist practice beyond any argument.


Which group were cursing at them and throwing concrete chunks? You know I find with police and most people in society that you get what you give. Of course you can always run into a power tripper be it the manager of a restaurant or an officer of the law but politeness usually helps the situation.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Which group were cursing at them and throwing concrete chunks? You know I find with police and most people in society that you get what you give. Of course you can always run into a power tripper be it the manager of a restaurant or an officer of the law but politeness usually helps the situation.


As you like fake news sites, I’m sure you’ll incorrectly finger BLM. MAGA sure love to hate on BLM so hard they’ll mount false flag operations, then crow confirmation. Bunch a liars.

To the end claim, meditate upon the fact that George Floyd was never once rude to his apprehenders.


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> US considering releasing emergency oil reserves to lower gas prices, Granholm says
> 
> 
> The Biden administration is mulling a release of emergency oil reserves to ease a global energy crisis that has resulted in surging prices, Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm said on Wednesday.
> ...


Yes I read it. Might as well just subsidize the cost per gallon. Probably more efficient than dumping oil into the market. Why would an oil company not use the cheap oil being released and then selling the oil in the world market for a profit?


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Which group were cursing at them and throwing concrete chunks? You know I find with police and most people in society that you get what you give. Of course you can always run into a power tripper be it the manager of a restaurant or an officer of the law but politeness usually helps the situation.


Always can find brotherhood in gun toting white folk intent on putting down those uppity colored folk.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 9, 2021)

printer said:


> Always can find brotherhood in gun toting white folk intent on putting down those uppity colored folk.


And yet so many black guns.


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> And yet so many black guns.


Ironic, no?


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

printer said:


> Always can find brotherhood in gun toting white folk intent on putting down those uppity colored folk.





CatHedral said:


> As you like fake news sites, I’m sure you’ll incorrectly finger BLM. MAGA sure love to hate on BLM so hard they’ll mount false flag operations, then crow confirmation. Bunch a liars.
> 
> To the end claim, meditate upon the fact that George Floyd was never once rude to his apprehenders.



Just remember there are cops of all different races. I’m not putting down anyone so stop with the race baiting dog whistles


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Just remember there are cops of all different races. I’m not putting down anyone so stop with the race baiting dog whistles


Yet the videos are overwhelmingly white cops mistreating nonwhite arrests.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Just remember there are cops of all different races. I’m not putting down anyone so stop with the race baiting dog whistles


The whistling at dogs is a R property.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Yet the videos are overwhelmingly white cops mistreating nonwhite arrests.



Because the media only blows up the ones they know will cause outrage and you liberals take it hook line and sinker every time!!! Wake up!!


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Because the media only blows up the ones they know will cause outrage and you liberals take it hook line and sinker every time!!! Wake up!!


Provide links.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Because the media only blows up the ones they know will cause outrage and you liberals take it hook line and sinker every time!!! Wake up!!


It is always the same playbook with you guys
Blame the other side for that which you are guilty 
So Trump like too


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Just remember there are cops of all different races. I’m not putting down anyone so stop with the race baiting dog whistles


But is it race batting when the riots were about race and colored folk ending up getting killed for traffic stops or the like? Just because there are some cops of different color on the force does not take care of the problem.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

Do you not see how the media exploit human emotions by showing you what they know will get an emotion. Unbiased journalism is dead. They throw red herrings into tittles and give us clickbait. They play on heartstrings and outrage. Even wording. They show refugees or illegal immigrants they find the biggest eyed child with the saddest face. They try to invoke anger by posting a speakers picture frozen with their finger pointed and an angry look on their face. It’s all a head game


----------



## mooray (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Because the media only blows up the ones they know will cause outrage and you liberals take it hook line and sinker every time!!! Wake up!!


Congrats, you've just discovered marketing 101.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

printer said:


> But is it race batting when the riots were about race and colored folk ending up getting killed for traffic stops or the like? Just because there are some cops of different color on the force does not take care of the problem.




“ Colored folk??” Wtf are we in 1950? They get very offended by that now I’d brush up my vocabulary


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 9, 2021)

printer said:


> Yes I read it. Might as well just subsidize the cost per gallon. Probably more efficient than dumping oil into the market. Why would an oil company not use the cheap oil being released and then selling the oil in the world market for a profit?


my original point was Biden could lower gas prices which is what most paycheck to paycheck americans care about. the "i'd rather have 2 dollar gas and mean tweets". and you said that prices were based on the world market which isn't the case. even a threat by the US to release the SR lowers prices.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Do you not see how the media exploit human emotions by showing you what they know will get an emotion. Unbiased journalism is dead. They throw red herrings into tittles and give us clickbait. They play on heartstrings and outrage. Even wording. They show refugees or illegal immigrants they find the biggest eyed child with the saddest face. They try to invoke anger by posting a speakers picture frozen with their finger pointed and an angry look on their face. It’s all a head game


Anatomy of an indifferent.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> What did he bring home? Debt? A deal which will include nonsense like green measures and moving entire freeways because poor people think it’s racist to have nice houses on one side and shitty houses on the other. Trump could never get anything done because the idiots on the left attacked every move he made. He could of cured cancer and they would of been screaming “ Racism” or some liberal talking point shit


"Getting anything done" meant taking health care away from thirty million people. "Getting anything done" meant spending tens of billions on a wall that couldn't even stand up to the wind, much less stop refugees from legally applying for asylum. "Getting anything done" meant giving trillions in tax breaks to the wealthy and running up the deficit to fund the cuts.

Two of those three "git er duns" were stopped. Too bad we didn't stop all of them.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> "Getting anything done" meant taking health care away from thirty million people. "Getting anything done" meant spending tens of billions on a wall that couldn't even stand up to the wind, much less stop refugees from legally applying for asylum. "Getting anything done" meant giving trillions in tax breaks to the wealthy and running up the deficit to fund the cuts.
> 
> Two of those three "git er duns" were stopped. Too bad we didn't stop all of them.


time to git’r undone.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Anatomy of an indifferent.



I’m just not drinking the Kool Aid and buying the bullshit


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> I can name one that is the worst case example. Maxine Waters


Of course you can because you are pushing the right wing propaganda programming.

Feel free to show me one time that she set up a protest that turned into a riot.



BodegaBud said:


> How the fuck would that overturn the election??? Does anyone ever ask themselves that? Give me a break. They disrupted the confirmation of it which if done by the left would be considered “ Social disobedience.” Do you actually think holding space for whatever time they were there really was going to stop Biden from coming in? Give me a break. Both sides were stupid on this. I mean these guys were dressed like they were going to a football game not “ Taking over a country.” It’s silly


Lmao, are you for real? Never mind, you obviously are not. Just saying shit doesn't make it true, no matter how often propaganda trolls repeat the big lies so that they stick in their cult as being reality, when they are not. 

Step one: Eastman memo.




Failing that, Trump's goons stop the actual counting of the votes long enough to have the congress/Pence whisked away and Trump does what Flynn wanted and declares Martial Law. Shit if the Mob actually got to 'hang Mike Pence' like they were shouting, Trump appoints one of the insurrectionist RINO's like Hawley and they do the above memo for Trump.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> I’m just not drinking the Kool Aid and buying the bullshit


funny...that's exactly how we feel, except we can offer verified links, from multiple sites to back up nearly all of what we say...you...cannot


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Do you not see how the media exploit human emotions by showing you what they know will get an emotion. Unbiased journalism is dead. They throw red herrings into tittles and give us clickbait. They play on heartstrings and outrage. Even wording. They show refugees or illegal immigrants they find the biggest eyed child with the saddest face. They try to invoke anger by posting a speakers picture frozen with their finger pointed and an angry look on their face. It’s all a head game


'The media'.

You really are a cuck.



BodegaBud said:


> I’m just not drinking the Kool Aid and buying the bullshit


And disingenuous AF.

No way to know if you bought the right wing hate monger's kool aid, but you sure are serving it up.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/anyone-else-watching-the-kyle-rittenhouse-trial.1065377/post-16628301


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> funny...that's exactly how we feel, except we can offer verified links, from multiple sites to back up nearly all of what we say...you...cannot



Links don’t mean shit. Anyone can post a bullshit article. The difference is you actually believe the narrative


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> “ Colored folk??” Wtf are we in 1950? They get very offended by that now I’d brush up my vocabulary


Funny how you would pick a work to complain about (which was selected for a reason, not only journalists know how to use their vocabulary) rather that the issue of why the riots took place and why the storming of the Capital took place. They are two sides of the same coin. Keep the white privilege intact.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> “ Colored folk??” Wtf are we in 1950? They get very offended by that now I’d brush up my vocabulary


You are just sitting on go 
Trying to accuse others of racism 
Fail!


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> my original point was Biden could lower gas prices which is what most paycheck to paycheck americans care about. the "i'd rather have 2 dollar gas and mean tweets". and you said that prices were based on the world market which isn't the case. even a threat by the US to release the SR lowers prices.


BS. (but meant in a nice way) The reason the US plays nice with Saudi Arabia is because they can manipulate the oil supply. The US government dumping oil onto the market would have a detrimental effect on the price US producers get for their oil, sure they would not take it lightly losing profit due to a president wanting to curry favor from the public. That is why SA is important. If the government does it, it is a no-no. But if another one does, well nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Links don’t mean shit. Anyone can post a bullshit article. The difference is you actually believe the narrative


i believe the narrative after i've confirmed it with multiple sites, who are not full of bullshit artists to begin with.
you go to sites with the reputation alley rats, that use "reporters" who frequent the dumpsters in those same alleys...and usually just one, as long as that one confirms what you "feel to be true" today


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2021)

Looks like Garland is gonna be busy, or before congress explaining why he's not.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Jan. 6 panel demands testimony from Stephen Miller, Kayleigh McEnany


Investigators are accelerating their efforts to compel testimony from key Donald Trump aides with knowledge of his efforts to overturn the 2020 election results.




www.politico.com





*Jan. 6 panel demands testimony from Stephen Miller, Kayleigh McEnany*
*Investigators are accelerating their efforts to compel testimony from key Donald Trump aides with knowledge of his efforts to overturn the 2020 election results.*

Former Trump adviser Stephen Miller, White House personnel director Johnny McEntee and press secretary Kayleigh McEnany are among a new batch of senior Trump White House aides subpoenaed Tuesday by the House’s Jan. 6 select committee.
Investigators are accelerating their efforts to compel testimony from key Donald Trump aides who had visibility into the chaotic final weeks of his presidency, as he worked feverishly to overturn the results of the election.
The new subpoenas also target Nick Luna, Trump’s body man on the day of the attack, and retired Lt. Gen. Keith Kellogg, then-Vice President Mike Pence’s national security adviser. The panel is seeking documents from the group by Nov. 23 and is demanding depositions between late November and mid-December.

Tuesday’s subpoenas are the second significant wave in as many days. The first included key Trump-world figures like former national security adviser Michael Flynn and attorney John Eastman, who both played key roles in aiding Trump’s quest to overturn the election.

Prior to this week, the panel had subpoenaed former top Trump aides like chief of staff Mark Meadows, social media adviser Dan Scavino, adviser Steve Bannon and Pentagon official Kash Patel. The committee has also tried to pry testimony from a dozen organizers of pro-Trump rallies that preceded the violent attack on the Capitol.

The latest rounds of subpoenas turned the committee’s lens back on the White House. Miller, a top Trump policy adviser, helped the former president draft his remarks to a "Stop the Steal" rally on Jan. 6 and supported Trump's false claims of election fraud in the aftermath of his defeat.

The batch also includes Ben Williamson, a longtime Capitol Hill staffer who followed former Rep. Meadows to the White House when Trump named him chief of staff. Another target, Cassidy Hutchinson, was Meadows’ legislative adviser, who Reuters revealed had contacted election officials in Georgia to ask how the White House could express gratitude to officials reviewing the vote.

Additionally, the panel's new subpoenas target Molly Michael, a Trump assistant who emailed talking points about voter fraud in Michigan to top Justice Department officials in December. The committee also lists Meadows aide Christopher Liddell, Kenneth Klukowski, a Trump Justice Department official that Senate investigators say appeared to play a role in pressuring senior DOJ officials to join Trump’s effort to overturn the election.

But McEntee may have the most far-reaching insight into Trump’s mindset after his election defeat. McEntee was at the center of Trump’s post-election personnel moves, and was described as the architect of “purges” of employees deemed insufficiently loyal to Trump. He was also present for key conversations related to Trump’s efforts to overturn his loss, according to contemporaneous reports.

The Jan. 6 panel is locked in a legal fight with Trump over access to his White House records related to many of those aides. The records, housed by the National Archives, include voluminous binders that press secretary McEnany compiled for her briefings, the Archives recently revealed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2021)

*Judge Rejects Trump Request To Block Access To Records Requested By Jan. 6 Committee*





A federal judge has denied a request from former President Trump and his legal team to block access to records requested by the January 6 committee for their investigation into the Capitol riot. NBC's Pete Williams has details.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2021)

WATCH: Bob Woodward claims to have evidence of a Trump conspiracy in CNN interview


In an interview with CNN "New Day" host Brianna Keilar, the Washington Post's Bob Woodward explained that his researcher has uncovered evidence that could be used in a conspiracy charge against Donald Trump and some of his closest allies.Speaking with the CNN host, Woodward explained...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2021)

*Cheney: Trump is trying to 'unravel the foundations of our constitutional republic'*








Cheney: Trump is trying to 'unravel the foundations of our constitutional republic' | CNN Politics


Wyoming Rep. Liz Cheney said at a New Hampshire event on Tuesday that the United States is "confronting a domestic threat that we have never faced before" in the form of former President Donald Trump, who she said is "attempting to unravel the foundations of our constitutional republic."




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/steve-bannon-joe-biden-donald-trump-stephen-miller-capitol-siege-cd795b70e428f2306e73ac23a7abe02e



> WASHINGTON (AP) — House investigators issued subpoenas Tuesday to 10 former officials who worked for Donald Trump at the end of his presidency, an effort to find out more about what the president was doing and saying as his supporters violently stormed the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6 in a bid to overturn his defeat.
> 
> The subpoenas, including demands for documents and testimony from former senior adviser Stephen Miller and former press secretary Kayleigh McEnany, bring the House panel tasked with investigating the insurrection even closer inside Trump’s inner circle — and closer to Trump himself. They come a day after the committee subpoenaed six other associates of the former president who spread mistruths about widespread fraud in the election and strategized about how to thwart President Joe Biden’s victory.
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://apnews.com/article/steve-bannon-joe-biden-donald-trump-stephen-miller-capitol-siege-cd795b70e428f2306e73ac23a7abe02e
> View attachment 5025421


Lock them up....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Lock them up....


i don't see them testifying...bannon ignored the summons and nothing happened to him...why wouldn't every one of these fuckers ignore it as well? they just saw the terrible consequences of being in contempt....


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> funny...that's exactly how we feel, except we can offer verified links, from multiple sites to back up nearly all of what we say...you...cannot




LMAO! you win the best use of the day...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5025427
> 
> LMAO! you win the best use of the day...


......


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't see them testifying...bannon ignored the summons and nothing happened to him...why wouldn't every one of these fuckers ignore it as well? they just saw the terrible consequences of being in contempt....


i think they want to calm shit down until after 1/1 these traitors aren't going anywhere. i predict jail time for all those that ignore the Congressional subpoena


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> ......


oh oh!!!! and now we have an ellipsis violator. lmao

how was the harvest this year @doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> oh oh!!!! and now we have an ellipsis violator. lmao
> 
> how was the harvest this year @doublejj


we took the year off


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> we took the year off


really?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> we took the year off


Would you guys have gotten hit by the fires if you didn't?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't see them testifying...bannon ignored the summons and nothing happened to him...why wouldn't every one of these fuckers ignore it as well? they just saw the terrible consequences of being in contempt....


Congress has a year to drag this out into the open for the 2022 election. What is the rush?

The DoJ has 3 years to hold them accountable, they are going down two separate pathways too. 

The Democrats need to make this hurt for the insurrectionist RINO's IMO. And if playing by the rules as Trump's stooges pretend like Dear Leader is still in office makes it drag out for a bit, so be it.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really?


Cali is in a severe drought. Even though we have our own well, there were issues with the Cal Water Control board. They were send us threating letters, so we decided not to risk it and just take the year off. We believe we have things straightened out now and are planning on a good season in 2022...
P.S. Both of my full time crew came down with covid and one got very sick (lost 30lbs) and is still recovering. Would have been a rough season anyway.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Would you guys have gotten hit by the fires if you didn't?


No, we got very lucky (again) this year and the fires missed us again. But there ain't a lot around us left to burn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2021)

*It's Raining Congressional Subpoenas; Now More Than Ever, DOJ Must Indict Steve Bannon*





Over the past 24 hours, the House select committee investigating the attack on the US Capitol issued 14 subpoenas for Trump aids, assistants, loyalists, sycophants and a smattering of co-conspirators. 

Issuing subpoenas is easy, enforcing subpoenas has turned out to be hard. We are on day 19 of Steven Bannon indictment watch and no DOJ indictment in sight. Now more that ever, DOJ must act to hold Bannon accountable, both because it's the right thing to do AND because it will send a powerful message to the newly subpoenaed witnesses that subpoenas are not mere invitations to be ignored.


----------



## printer (Nov 9, 2021)

Actually the DoJ is just waiting for the new year and they will be utilizing the noose meant for Pence on Jan 6 2022 for the subpoena scofflaws.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Links don’t mean shit. Anyone can post a bullshit article. The difference is you actually believe the narrative


Bitter nasty racist delusional garbage bags like you are the reason President Joe Biden won :^)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Your demeanor reminds me of Rosenbaum. Just another asshole talking shit. I’m gonna start calling you Rosenbaum


that's much nicer than what we're calling you, magat


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Your demeanor reminds me of Rosenbaum. Just another asshole talking shit. I’m gonna start calling you Rosenbaum



Anyone can put letters together but only you can stop fucking your cousin.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's much nicer than what we're calling you, magat



Yeah, I’m a maggot because you know I would end up in yo bitch ass


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Anyone can put letters together but only you can stop fucking your cousin.



At least my cousin is female


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Yeah, I’m a maggot because you know I would end up in yo bitch ass


You suck dude.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> You suck dude.


Not interested weirdo


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> At least my cousin is female


Whatever, only you can stop.

But you wont. You are too pathetic to do something of value.

Like When worthless is a mental state...but you know.

Its ok to be so worthless that you have to create worth but its trash worth... like you need to be a victim and have opposition to have worth... keep it up forest...run with it.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 9, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Whatever, only you can stop.
> 
> But you wont. Your too pathetic to do something of value.
> 
> Like When worthless is a mental state...but you know



Is that pic of you? Honestly not trying to talk shit just read your past for you. Btw that is my bud in my pic but natures bees LOL


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 9, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Is that pic of you? Honestly not trying to talk shit just read your past for you. Btw that is my bud in my pic but natures bees LOL


I tried to view your vaunted bud pic, but you don't allow people to do so


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2021)

*Trump Loses Executive Privilege Case*





A federal judge has denied Trump's motion to shield records from the Jan. 6 committee. Trump has already appealed the decision. The committee also issued 10 more subpoenas for Trump Administration personnel. Former Press Secretary Kaleigh McEnany and former senior advisor Stephen Miller were among those summoned.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I tried to view your vaunted bud pic, but you don't allow people to do so


It is a bit blurry, but it does look a little early to have that much yellow popping up around the edges too. He must be in the flushing stage.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Yeah, I’m a maggot because you know I would end up in yo bitch ass


Always trying to get in another mans pants 
Right wing dream ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Yeah, I’m a maggot because you know I would end up in yo bitch ass


"I will penetrate you anally" is quite the reply


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2021)

i'm disappointed, we've had trolls that were so much better, it's hardly worth the time to fuck with this amateur...i hope his russian bosses aren't paying him full rate


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2021)

*Prosecutors seek 4+ years in prison for 'QAnon Shaman' in attempt to set example*








Prosecutors seek 4+ years in prison for 'QAnon Shaman' in attempt to set example


The Justice Department is asking for the so-called QAnon Shaman, who wore a headdress and posed shirtless on the Senate floor during the siege of the US Capitol, to be sentenced to a prison term of more than four years, the longest incarceration prosecutors have asked for any guilty January 6...




www.cnn.com


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2021)

*Ex-MMA Fighter Gets 41 Months in 1st Sentence for Capitol Riot Violence*








Ex-MMA Fighter Gets 41 Months in 1st Sentence for Capitol Riot Violence


A former mixed martial arts fighter who pleaded guilty to assaulting a police officer during the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol was sentenced Wednesday to 41 months in prison. Federal prosecutors had recommended a sentence of 44 months.




www.nbcwashington.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Prosecutors seek 4+ years in prison for 'QAnon Shaman' in attempt to set example*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





doublejj said:


> *Ex-MMA Fighter Gets 41 Months in 1st Sentence for Capitol Riot Violence*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW we're fucking talking...those are sentences that will make those still awaiting their day in court sweat a little...and those thinking about pulling this shit again think twice
if we could just get Garland to get the fuck off his ass now and start throwing assholes under the jail for contempt, then we could get this shit over with and move the fuck on to things that will actually benefit the country...they may be trying to wait till closer to the elections to throw the book at some of these people, but i think that's a big mistake, the republicans will use it to rile up their base and get more of them to vote, and just cause shit at the polls in general. if you get them in a cell now, by the time you drag them into the courtroom to give testimony, they'll be a lot more pliable, and the republicans might stir some shit up now, but by election time people would be tired of it


----------



## mooray (Nov 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> NOW we're fucking talking...those are sentences that will make those still awaiting their day in court sweat a little...and those thinking about pulling this shit again think twice
> if we could just get Garland to get the fuck off his ass now and start throwing assholes under the jail for contempt, then we could get this shit over with and move the fuck on to things that will actually benefit the country...they may be trying to wait till closer to the elections to throw the book at some of these people, but i think that's a big mistake, the republicans will use it to rile up their base and get more of them to vote, and just cause shit at the polls in general. if you get them in a cell now, by the time you drag them into the courtroom to give testimony, they'll be a lot more pliable, and the republicans might stir some shit up now, but by election time people would be tired of it


And they better monitor these fuckers in prison and when they get out, because at least half of 'em are going to be more radicalized.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> And they better monitor these fuckers in prison and when they get out, because at least half of 'em are going to be more radicalized.


the others will be tossing salad...with jelly or without


----------



## mooray (Nov 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> the other 1/2 will be tossing salad...with jelly or without


I actually remember that on hbo back in the day!!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2021)

*Myanmar court sentences arrested politicians to 75-90 years*




__





Myanmar court sentences arrested politicians to 75-90 years


A court in Myanmar has sentenced two members of ousted leader Aung San Suu Kyi’s political party to 90 years and 75 years in prison after finding them guilty of corruption




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2021)

*The Legal Stonewalling Is Not Going Well For Trump*





New York Times congressional reporter Luke Broadwater, Politico national correspondent Betsy Woodruff Swan, and former U.S. attorney Harry Litman discuss former President Trump losing his bid to block the January 6th committee’s records request.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2021)

*Judge Tanya Chutkan Rejects Trump's Attempt to Hide Evidence from House Select Committee*





In a sweeping opinion, Judge Tanya Chutkan delivers a resounding loss to Donald Trump, clearing the way for the House select committee obtaining important evidence of Trump's involvement in the insurrection. 

This video takes a deep dive into judge Chutkan's ruling.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2021)

*'A conspiracy like no other in the US': Carl Bernstein on January 6*





Carl Bernstein, one of the reporters who uncovered the Watergate scandal, joins CNN New Day to talk about the roll of the press in exposing the January 6 insurrection.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 11, 2021)

3 years is a message..









Capitol rioter who hit officer gets over 3 years in prison


A New Jersey gym owner who punched a police officer during the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol has been sentenced to more than three years in prison




abcnews.go.com


----------



## mooray (Nov 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> 3 years is a message..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty happy with this 3-4 years trend.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'A conspiracy like no other in the US': Carl Bernstein on January 6*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm boycotting Bernstein because he knew that Trump knew Covid-19 affected minority populace at a higher rate and didn't tell anyone.

guess no one's ever heard of Deep Throat.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm boycotting Bernstein because he knew that Trump knew Covid-19 affected minority populace at a higher rate and didn't tell anyone.
> 
> guess no one's ever heard of Deep Throat.


Rage on


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> I'm pretty happy with this 3-4 years trend.


Considering the gravity of the event, I’d like to see some ten to twenty.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Considering the gravity of the event, I’d like to see some ten to twenty.


those sentences are being reserved for trump, greene, boebert et al....


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those sentences are being reserved for trump, greene, boebert et al....


Oh I hope Marginal Traitor goes down in flames.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm boycotting Bernstein because he knew that Trump knew Covid-19 affected minority populace at a higher rate and didn't tell anyone.
> 
> guess no one's ever heard of Deep Throat.


I still don't think you actually can know that, much less with the reporting of the time going on in the Washington Post.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2021)

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/11/11/appeals-court-grants-trump-delay-in-releasing-records-to-jan-6-probe.html

MOTHERFUCKING COCKSUCKING ASSHOLE BASTARDS...can we not just get this shit done already? why the fuck does everything have to take fucking forever? all the cocksuckers are fucking guilty, the only thing to decide is how guilty and how much time each one should get...but no...now we have to sit and let some fucktard asshole judge tell everyone what they thinks about it, and if they stop it, it will just be more appeals by both side for FUCKING EVER.......fuckface trump will die a free man before this shit ever goes to trial


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/11/11/appeals-court-grants-trump-delay-in-releasing-records-to-jan-6-probe.html
> 
> MOTHERFUCKING COCKSUCKING ASSHOLE BASTARDS...can we not just get this shit done already? why the fuck does everything have to take fucking forever? all the cocksuckers are fucking guilty, the only thing to decide is how guilty and how much time each one should get...but no...now we have to sit and let some fucktard asshole judge tell everyone what they thinks about it, and if they stop it, it will just be more appeals by both side for FUCKING EVER.......fuckface trump will die a free man before this shit ever goes to trial


Oh stop beating around the bush and tell us what you really think.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I still don't think you actually can know that, much less with the reporting of the time going on in the Washington Post.


there's a sound byte somewhere- that's not opinion; it's fact.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> there's a sound byte somewhere- that's not opinion; it's fact.


There is a fact that he heard it from Trump's mouth. 

Are you saying there is a soundbite of Woodward saying that he never told anyone about it? Because that is what I am saying that I don't think you can actually say. Especially when the Washington Post around the same time was reporting about it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/11/11/appeals-court-grants-trump-delay-in-releasing-records-to-jan-6-probe.html
> 
> MOTHERFUCKING COCKSUCKING ASSHOLE BASTARDS...can we not just get this shit done already? why the fuck does everything have to take fucking forever? all the cocksuckers are fucking guilty, the only thing to decide is how guilty and how much time each one should get...but no...now we have to sit and let some fucktard asshole judge tell everyone what they thinks about it, and if they stop it, it will just be more appeals by both side for FUCKING EVER.......fuckface trump will die a free man before this shit ever goes to trial


i hope it isn't too drawn out. 

if it is, sleepy joe should have a nationally televised fireside chat where he just reads the texts, emails, notes, etc. and gets it all out in the open. i believe he has the power to sidestep the appeals since he actually has executive privilege


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i hope it isn't too drawn out.
> 
> if it is, sleepy joe should have a nationally televised fireside chat where he just reads the texts, emails, notes, etc. and gets it all out in the open. i believe he has the power to sidestep the appeals since he actually has executive privilege


If that can be done he should do it. I suggest instead of JB reading them, hire Rudy to read everything on his cameo account. 

Rudy will do it, he needs the money.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If that can be done he should do it. I suggest instead of JB reading them, hire Rudy to read everything on his cameo account.
> 
> Rudy will do it, he needs the money.


after i posted that, i bet alec baldwin reading them as trump woudl love to get back at trump for his recent shooting comments. lol. 

but then you'd turn it into a comedy when it's not.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If that can be done he should do it.


show him driving down to the archives in his convertible corvette and doing a power slide right into the parking lot. lol . i'm here for the trump docs right now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2021)

Appeals court grants Trump delay in releasing records to Jan. 6 probe


A federal appeals court granted Trump's request to temporarily halt the release of White House records to lawmakers investigating the deadly Capitol invasion.




www.cnbc.com





I figure they gave Trump about 3 weeks of delay, meanwhile there are a ton of witnesses to go through, all are racking up big legal bills and most are not that rich, some are even desperate. There are many minions with pieces of the puzzle and desperados like Rudy who need to make a deal, in short there is a ton of evidence. They will get the documents, I doubt if the SCOTUS will hear the case and if they do it will be fast tracked. Not everybody is gonna turn down subpoenas, plenty will show up and testifying in public, one day the rats will be running and squealing. An independent special counsel is required to prosecute the 1/6 insurrection and events leading up to it, it was a criminal conspiracy if there ever was one.

We haven't heard much about the FBI's efforts in this area yet, I'm sure they've collected a lot of information and have had interviews with some of the key players.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2021)

*Insurrection Defendant Gets 41 Months in Prison. But What of the Cases that are Set for Trial?*





Judges are beginning to dole out stiffer sentences for insurrectionists, with Judge Royce Lamberth just sentencing defendant Scott Fairlamb to 41 months in prison. As reported by the Washington Post, at sentencing, Judge Lamberth commented that defendant Fairlamb was "smart to plead guilty rather than going to trial." However, there is a counter argument to the judge's observation. 

Although more than 100 insurrection defendant's have pleaded guilty, there are between 30 and 40 defendants whose cases are set for trial. And more trials are being set every day. The fact that Donald Trump remains uncharged gives these defendants an additional argument to make at trial that they would not have if Trump was indicted. This video explores that argument and what the Department of Justice can do to defeat it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2021)

*Scrambling Trump’s Last-Ditch Effort To Stop WH Docs From Reaching Jan. 6 Committee*





A federal appeals court has temporarily barred the release of Trump White House records to the January 6th Committee. Meanwhile, the probe is still getting closer to Trump with a slew of new subpoenas this week. MSNBC’s Dr. Jason Johnson is joined by Matt Miller, the former Chief Spokesperson for the Justice Department, and Betsy Woodruff Swan, National


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 11, 2021)

About time to file a permit to build temporary Gallows at the Court House.

Maybe just being on file might promote swifter action.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 12, 2021)

MSNBC Breaking: Steve Bannon indicted by Federal Grand Jury.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> MSNBC Breaking: Steve Bannon indicted by Federal Grand Jury.


Details please!


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Details please!


For the criminal contempt of congress for wiping his ass with the congressional subpoena.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> For the criminal contempt of congress for wiping his ass with the congressional subpoena.


Thanks, Google had nuttn’


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Thanks, Google had nuttn’


According to Rep Zoe Lofgren he faces "Up to a year in jail".


----------



## printer (Nov 12, 2021)

*Former Trump adviser Steve Bannon indicted by federal grand jury for contempt of Congress*
The indictment is a first: No one has been prosecuted for contempt of Congress when executive privilege was asserted.
If convicted, Bannon could face up to a year behind bars and a fine of up to $100,000.

The fact that the Justice Department was willing to charge him with criminal contempt, despite an assertion of executive privilege, may help persuade other reluctant witnesses to agree to cooperate with the committee's investigation.

Obtaining a conviction for any crime requires proof of acting with improper intent, and Bannon may have a strong defense in arguing that he was acting on the advice of his lawyer not to testify. Some federal courts have ruled that good faith reliance on the advice of counsel is a complete defense in a criminal contempt action. 

The record of successful prosecutions for contempt of Congress is a slim one. The authority was widely invoked during the anti-communist hearings of the 1950s, but many of those cases ended either in acquittal or dismissal on appeal.

The last Justice Department prosecution of a contempt referral came in 1983, during the Superfund investigation in the Reagan administration. Former EPA official Rita Lavelle was charged with contempt but her case, too, ended in acquittal.








Former Trump adviser Steve Bannon indicted by federal grand jury for contempt of Congress


The indictment is a first: No one has been prosecuted for contempt of Congress when executive privilege was asserted.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> According to Rep Zoe Lofgren he faces "Up to a year in jail".


Oh man! Better than nuttn’ but not by a whole lot.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 12, 2021)

One of the talking heads (Neil Cathcha or however it is spelled) had a really interesting point. In 20+ years in federal court Garland has not had a decision overruled by the SCOTUS ever. Meaning his shit is tight and if he did this it is unlikely to be able to get trolled away by these propagandists. 

https://apnews.com/article/steve-bannon-donald-trump-congress-mark-meadows-subpoenas-70fcf59323df874b4a0def1f4c1222cc


> MARKS, Miss. (AP) — Steve Bannon, a longtime ally to former President Donald Trump, was indicted Friday on two counts of contempt of Congress after he defied a congressional subpoena from the House committee investigating the insurrection at the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> The Justice Department said Bannon, 67, was indicted on one count for refusing to appear for a deposition and the other for refusing to provide documents in response to the committee’s subpoena. It wasn’t immediately clear when he would be due in court.
> 
> ...


----------



## printer (Nov 12, 2021)

*Trump supporter who brought 11 Molotov cocktails to Jan. 6 rally pleads guilty*
A 71-year-old Alabama man who allegedly brought firearms and 11 Molotov cocktails to the Jan. 6 Capitol riot pleaded guilty to weapons charges during a Friday hearing at a U.S. district court.

Lonnie Coffman's red GMC Sierra pickup truck, parked near the Capitol on Jan. 6, was found to contain hundreds of rounds of ammunition and a trove of weapons, including an assault rifle, a crossbow and stun gun. He was arrested on Jan. 6 after the rally and indicted on 14 counts in January.

Coffman pleaded guilty to two counts of possession of an unregistered firearm for the 11 Molotov cocktails — a cooler of jars filled with rags and ignitable substances — and to unlawfully carrying a pistol without a license in Washington, D.C.

But the rest of his charges were dropped as part of the plea agreement with the Department of Justice.

Coffman, who has been in custody since his arrest on Jan. 6, faces a separate charge in Alabama for possession of 12 additional jars filled with ignitable substances in his house.

Coffman is an ardent support of former President Trump, and his truck contained a handwritten note quoting Abraham Lincoln about overthrowing "the men who pervert the constitution." 








Trump supporter who brought 11 Molotov cocktails to Jan. 6 rally pleads guilty


A 71-year-old Alabama man who allegedly brought firearms and 11 Molotov cocktails to the Jan. 6 Capitol riot pleaded guilty to weapons charges during a Friday hearing at a U.S. district court.…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Nov 12, 2021)

*Steve Bannon indicted by federal grand jury*
“Since my first day in office, I have promised Justice Department employees that together we would show the American people by word and deed that the department adheres to the rule of law, follows the facts and the law and pursues equal justice under the law,” Attorney General Merrick Garland said in a statement announcing the indictment.

“Today’s charges reflect the department’s steadfast commitment to these principles.”








Steve Bannon indicted by federal grand jury


A federal grand jury has indicted Steve Bannon, the one-time White House adviser to former President Trump, after he failed to comply with a subpoena from the committee investigating the Jan. 6 att…




thehill.com


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2021)

lock them up...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2021)

printer said:


> *Steve Bannon indicted by federal grand jury*
> “Since my first day in office, I have promised Justice Department employees that together we would show the American people by word and deed that the department adheres to the rule of law, follows the facts and the law and pursues equal justice under the law,” Attorney General Merrick Garland said in a statement announcing the indictment.
> 
> “Today’s charges reflect the department’s steadfast commitment to these principles.”
> ...


halle-motherfuckin-goddamn-lua...it's about fucking time


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> lock them up...


and throw the fucking key in the ocean


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and throw the fucking key in the ocean


It needs to follow Gollum into some lava


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5027468


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2021)

*Judge Rules Against Trump BUT Appellate Court Temporarily Blocks Release of Documents. What's Next?*





After Judge Tanya Chutkan ruled against Donald Trump's claim of executive privilege and ordered the release of documents from the National Archives to the House select committee investigating the Capitol attack, Donald Trump appealed. Now, the appellate court has temporarily stopped the documents from being released and set an expedited hearing for November 30. 

There has been much darkness on the justice front in recent years. However, there is some justice light amidst the darkness. Notwithstanding the appellate court's temporary stay of production of the documents, the way the courts have been handling this round of Trump litigation gives reason for hope, as this video explains. 

Moreover, with the recent indictment of Steve Bannon for two contempt of Congress crimes, it's beginning to feel like justice may be making a comeback.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2021)

Bad news for Trump now that the 'courts have wised up' to his game: legal analyst


Appearing on MSNBC on Saturday morning, former federal prosecutor Glenn Kirschner admitted that he was stunned by how rapidly Donald Trump's legal maneuvers are receiving consideration as they move up the appeals chain and claimed it appears judges at various levels are expediting the cases to...




www.rawstory.com





*Bad news for Trump now that the 'courts have wised up' to his game: legal analyst*

Appearing on MSNBC on Saturday morning, former federal prosecutor Glenn Kirschner admitted that he was stunned by how rapidly Donald Trump's legal maneuvers are receiving consideration as they move up the appeals chain and claimed it appears judges at various levels are expediting the cases to the former president's detriment...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

https://deadstate.org/judge-slaps-capitol-storming-couple-with-largest-fine-given-to-jan-6-defendants-yet-i-want-the-sentence-to-hurt/

that does not seem very painful to me...i'd have given them a lot longer sentence, and a 50k fine, each...if they can't pay it off, they could just sit in jail and get paid for picking up cans on the side of the road...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://deadstate.org/judge-slaps-capitol-storming-couple-with-largest-fine-given-to-jan-6-defendants-yet-i-want-the-sentence-to-hurt/
> 
> that does not seem very painful to me...i'd have given them a lot longer sentence, and a 50k fine, each...if they can't pay it off, they could just sit in jail and get paid for picking up cans on the side of the road...


They will crowd fund the fines away, unless Donald steals all the money first. Donald is vacuuming up all the small dollar donations and GOP house candidates might be hard pressed come election season. It seems though that hate and fear work better than money, common sense or the truth with many Americans. Anybody with eyes and a fucking brain knows what these assholes are, what jerks their chain and what they really want.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will crowd fund the fines away, unless Donald steals all the money first. Donald is vacuuming up all the small dollar donations and GOP house candidates might be hard pressed come election season.


that's a good point...the more trump gets, the less the republican party gets...hope they continue to pour dollars down upon trump, who can use them for a defense fund, because he's going to need it...and still go to jail


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2021)

lol @ the Trump economy and Putin comments by this Trump cultist RINO. Trump's economy had 4 million less jobs than when he came into office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2021)

*Why Mark Meadows Must Now be Indicted for Contempt of Congress (just as happened to Steve Bannon)*





On the exact same day Steve Bannon was criminally indicted for contempt of Congress, Mark Meadows refused to appear in violation of a congressional subpoena, thereby committing the crime of . . . contempt of Congress. Congress must now vote to hold Meadows in contempt and refer him for prosecution. 

This video reviews the way subpoenas work, how one goes about LAWFULLY asserting a privilege (spoiler alert - not by flat out refusing to appear), and why Meadows' attorney's claim that "the matter of executive privilege must be litigated in court" is NOT how it works. 

Accordingly, just as was the case with Bannon, we are now on Mark Meadows Indictment Watch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2021)

*Jonathan Karl: This Could Have Gone Off The Rails More Than It Did*





ABC News Chief Washington Correspondent Jonathan Karl joins Morning Joe to discuss his new book 'Betrayal: The Final Act of the Trump Show'.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 15, 2021)

Steve Bannon was just arrested. Have a great Monday.


----------



## printer (Nov 15, 2021)

*Trump ally Steve Bannon surrenders on contempt charges over Jan. 6 Capitol riot probe*
Each count of contempt of Congress is a misdemeanor punishable by up to one year in jail and a maximum fine of $100,000. 

Appearing outside the FBI’s Washington field office before turning himself in, Bannon claimed he and his allies were “taking down the Biden regime.”

“I want you guys to stay focused, stay on message,” Bannon said in remarks being livestreamed to a right-wing social media platform. 

In 2018, Trump trashed Bannon as “sloppy Steve” and mocked him for being “dumped like a dog by almost everyone” after his departure. But Bannon, who hosts a pro-Trump news show, apparently regained the former president’s respect in time to receive a pardon just before Trump left office in January. Bannon had been arrested on charges of allegedly misleading donors about a supposed effort to privately fund construction of a wall on the border with Mexico.

In a statement Sunday, Trump claimed, “This Country has perhaps never done to anyone what they have done to Steve Bannon and they are looking to do it to others, also.”








Trump ally Steve Bannon released without bail after handing over passport in Jan. 6 contempt case


Bannon faces two counts of contempt of Congress after refusing to comply with demands to produce documents and sit for a deposition as part of the Jan. 6 probe.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 15, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump ally Steve Bannon surrenders on contempt charges over Jan. 6 Capitol riot probe*
> Each count of contempt of Congress is a misdemeanor punishable by up to one year in jail and a maximum fine of $100,000.
> 
> Appearing outside the FBI’s Washington field office before turning himself in, Bannon claimed he and his allies were “taking down the Biden regime.”
> ...


Lol at the lack of shame in that last paragraph. Our nation has done worse every time an innocent was or is executed.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Lol at the lack of shame in that last paragraph. Our nation has done worse every time an innocent was or is executed.


----------



## printer (Nov 15, 2021)

"Mayor Koch has stated that hate and rancor should be removed from our hearts. I don not think so."


----------



## printer (Nov 16, 2021)

*Trump urges court to overturn 'rubber stamp' of Jan. 6 committee*
Lawyers for former President Trump on Tuesday asked an appeals court to overturn a judge's ruling that would allow the National Archives and Records Administration (NARA) to hand over hundreds of pages of White House records to the House Jan. 6 Select Committee.

In a brief filed with the D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals, Trump's legal team argued that the ruling from U.S. District Judge Tanya Chutkan is essentially a "rubber stamp" for the committee and would upend the balance of powers between the executive and legislative branches.

"The stakes in this case are high," the filing reads. "A decision upholding the Committees’ request to NARA would have enormous consequences, forever changing the dynamics between the political branches. It is naïve to assume that the fallout will be limited to President Trump or the events of January 6, 2021. Every Congress will point to some unprecedented thing about 'this President' to justify a request for his presidential records.

"In these hyper-partisan times, Congress will increasingly and inevitably use this new weapon to perpetually harass its political rival."
Trump quickly appealed after Chutkan ruled in favor of the committee last week, and secured a temporary injunction from the D.C. Circuit just a day before NARA was set to begin handing over records to the committee.

Trump's lawyers have argued that the records request is impermissibly broad and the Biden administration's refusal to honor the former president's assertions of executive privilege infringes on his constitutional rights.

"If the Committee’s request is upheld, there would be no limitation on the presidential records Congress could review," they wrote in the filing.
"Adopting the district court’s novel rule would allow Congress to give itself the power to investigate and undermine the authority of both the Executive Branch and Judicial Branch of the federal government," Trump's lawyers added. "This would upend any notion of separate and co-equal branches of government.








Trump urges court to overturn ‘rubber stamp’ of Jan. 6 committee


Lawyers for former President Trump on Tuesday asked an appeals court to overturn a judge’s ruling that would allow the National Archives and Records Administration (NARA) to hand over hundred…




thehill.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 16, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump urges court to overturn 'rubber stamp' of Jan. 6 committee*
> Lawyers for former President Trump on Tuesday asked an appeals court to overturn a judge's ruling that would allow the National Archives and Records Administration (NARA) to hand over hundreds of pages of White House records to the House Jan. 6 Select Committee.
> 
> In a brief filed with the D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals, Trump's legal team argued that the ruling from U.S. District Judge Tanya Chutkan is essentially a "rubber stamp" for the committee and would upend the balance of powers between the executive and legislative branches.
> ...


Stamp him on the rubber.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)

He already did 8 months of jail time, no organic food either.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








'QAnon Shaman' Jacob Chansley sentenced to 41 months in prison for role in US Capitol riot


Jacob Chansley, the so-called "QAnon Shaman," was sentenced to 41 months in prison for his role in the US Capitol riot.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He already did 8 months of jail time, no organic food either.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


not enough...they should be handing down 5 year plus sentences for this...to EVERYONE they can prove participated


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not enough...they should be handing down 5 year plus sentences for this...to EVERYONE they can prove participated


He is the mascot and symbol of the insurrection new republican party, a bunch of fucking lunatics and psychos. He should be doing his time in a nut house, but when ya look at it, he did them way more harm than good as the face of chaos and anarchy. They all have to wear the horns now.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He already did 8 months of jail time, no organic food either.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I think it’s time to repost this meme.


----------



## printer (Nov 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think it’s time to repost this meme.
> View attachment 5030566


I rather enjoyed that.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2021)

come one; come all- next!!! *41 MONTHS (3.5 YEARS) + 36 MONTHS PROBATION!!!

*









'QAnon Shaman' Jacob Chansley sentenced to 41 months in prison for role in US Capitol riot


Jacob Chansley, the so-called "QAnon Shaman," was sentenced to 41 months in prison for his role in the US Capitol riot.




www.cnn.com





i wonder what 'crimes against humanity' gets you?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> come one; come all- next!!! *41 MONTHS (3.5 YEARS) + 36 MONTHS PROBATION!!!
> 
> View attachment 5030614*
> 
> ...


A very _very_ dirty look.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i wonder what 'crimes against humanity' gets you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5030623


oh, we're sorry, mr. Chansley, you didn't win, but as a consolation prize.....


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 5030623


does anyone here have it? i'm curious.

also, 3.5 years is prison not jail? i mean he's going away? right?

i can't wait for the guy who was in Pelosi's office and took a shit smearing it on the walls trial to come up- it will be a very special trial.

Richard Barnett










Attorney requests second Capitol walkthrough in Richard Barnett case


The Northwest Arkansas man seen in Nancy’s Pelosi’s office on Jan. 6 during the riot at the Capitol appeared in court Tuesday.




www.kait8.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> come one; come all- next!!! *41 MONTHS (3.5 YEARS) + 36 MONTHS PROBATION!!!
> 
> View attachment 5030614*
> 
> ...


how is it he looks crazier without the shaman shit on?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> does anyone here have it? i'm curious.


I got to play it with like ten other people and no alcohol limit. It was memorable. Now if I can only remember


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how is it he looks crazier without the shaman shit on?


he looks like a young Charles Manson to me from the eyebrows down.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 17, 2021)

QAnon Shaman's lawyer says smoking crack 'is not bad on occasion' while defending his client


In the wake of Jacob Chansley, also known as the "QAnon Shaman," being sentenced to over 3 years in prison for his role in the riot at the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, Chansley's lawyer spoke with reporters, saying that it's unfair to characterize his client as an "insurrectionist." "An...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> QAnon Shaman's lawyer says smoking crack 'is not bad on occasion' while defending his client
> 
> 
> In the wake of Jacob Chansley, also known as the "QAnon Shaman," being sentenced to over 3 years in prison for his role in the riot at the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, Chansley's lawyer spoke with reporters, saying that it's unfair to characterize his client as an "insurrectionist." "An...
> ...


in reading the story, i think the attorney is on crack..is this an assigned attorney from the state?


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 17, 2021)

printer said:


> I rather enjoyed that.


So did Nancy, it was the first time anyone has given her head in years.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> does anyone here have it? i'm curious.


we do. it's fun but you definitely need to have the right crowd. 

the first time we played it was at a poker party. one lady was very religious and in her 70's. she was not the right crowd. i think after the the second card, she got up and walked outside. lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 17, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461096394924642306


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 17, 2021)

I thought that sedition was a hanging offense?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 17, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> I thought that sedition was a hanging offense?


It has gentled into a hanging with losers offense


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> does anyone here have it? i'm curious.
> 
> also, 3.5 years is prison not jail? i mean he's going away? right?
> 
> ...


He wont necessarily make it to prison quickly.

I spent 9 months in jail, after federal sentencing. Jail is alot worse than prison. In prison you can move around, go out on the yard ect. In jail your locked up most of the time. Youre supposed to be able to go outside 1-2 tiems a week for an hour, but most of the time youre locked up 24/7, and 1-2 times a week you can make a 15 minute phon call.
He also may end up going to a Federal Camp.

Also at this point, he doesnt even have a Federal Prison Number.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> I thought that sedition was a hanging offense?


not since....98 i think...
now it's up to 20 years and or a fine of up to 20k


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 17, 2021)

Utah was the last state to have execution by firing squad, largely because it fulfilled a fundamentalist mormon tenet of "blood atonement" which requires blood to actually spill upon the ground


----------



## printer (Nov 18, 2021)

*Prosecutors, defense at odds over pace of Bannon contempt trial*
During a virtual status conference on Thursday before a federal judge, Matthew Corcoran, one of Bannon's attorneys, said that the defense needs time to review evidence pertaining to the charges that his client defied a subpoena from the House Jan. 6 Select Committee.
Corcoran also suggested that the defense team would seek to gather records from the executive and legislative branches.

"We're also going to have to obtain our own discovery, because, as you well know, the prosecution's universe of documents is not the end of the story," he said. "I believe that based on what was said, we're going to have to obtain documents on our own. And we're gonna have to do that both from the executive branch, but also from members of Congress, given the nature of the charges in the indictment. And that may take time."
The U.S. Attorney's office for D.C., which is prosecuting Bannon, argued that their case against him is simple and should not be bogged down with unnecessary pretrial maneuvering.

"In our view, this is a very straightforward case about whether or not the defendant showed up," Amanda Vaughn, one of the lead prosecutors, said in during the hearing. "And so we don't see any reason to delay setting a trial date in this matter."

U.S. District Judge Carl Nichols declined to set a trial date for Bannon during the hearing and ordered the parties to confer with each other and propose timelines by December 6, setting another status conference for December 7.

Nichols, a Trump appointee, indicated that he's still grappling with just how quickly the case should move.
"What I'm being presented with is on the one hand the government's position is that this case should go to trial very, very, very soon," the judge said. "On the other hand, Mr. Bannon's view is that a lot has to happen in this matter. It's not clear to me that either of those positions are quite correct."








Prosecutors, defense at odds over pace of Bannon contempt trial


Federal prosecutors and defense lawyers for Steve Bannon are already at odds over how quickly the criminal contempt case against the one-time Trump White House adviser should move.During a virtual …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)

Judge rejects Bannon effort to slow walk contempt case


But the judge said he’s not convinced yet that the Justice Department’s timetable is realistic either.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)

*MAGA's Bannon Jailed? Judge Throws Down On Trump Ally's Riot Silence*





In a setback for Trump vet Steve Bannon, the judge presiding over his criminal contempt case rejected his attempt to delay proceedings. At the same time, Bannon’s attorney admitted that his conversations outside of the executive branch are not covered by executive privilege.


----------



## printer (Nov 18, 2021)

*'QAnon Shaman' lawyer to Trump: Take care of 'the jack----s that you f----- up'*
A judge handed Chansley a 41-month sentence on Wednesday following him pleading guilty to felony obstruction of an official proceeding in connection with the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol. A reporter asked Chansley’s lawyer what "appropriate accountability for former President Trump" would look like, according to Mediaite.

“If you’re asking my opinion, my opinion is meaningless. I will say that I would probably be far more effective over a beer with former President Trump, even if he didn’t have a beer, because I understand he doesn’t drink beer, but I’d have a beer,” attorney Albert Watkins said.

“And I’d tell him, ‘You know what? You’ve got a few f------ things to do. Including clearing this f------ mess up and taking care of a lot of the jackasses that you f----- up because of January 6.’ In the meantime, I might talk to him about some other things that I'd agree with him on. But my opinion doesn’t mean s--t,” he added.








‘QAnon Shaman’ lawyer to Trump: Take care of ‘the jack—-s that you f—– up’


The lawyer for Jacob Chansley, who is known as the “QAnon Shaman,” said on Wednesday that his message to former President Trump was to take care of “the jackasses that you f—– up becaus…




thehill.com





Trump - "I never even met the man."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)

MAGA rioter blows off lawyer's advice and uncorks rant about 'voter fraud' during sentencing


Capitol rioter John Lolos on Friday blew off advice from his own attorney and went on a lengthy rant about purported "voter fraud" in the 2020 presidential election.According to Huffington Post's Ryan J. Reilly, Lolos tried to justify his actions at the Capitol on January 6th by saying he...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> MAGA rioter blows off lawyer's advice and uncorks rant about 'voter fraud' during sentencing
> 
> 
> Capitol rioter John Lolos on Friday blew off advice from his own attorney and went on a lengthy rant about purported "voter fraud" in the 2020 presidential election.According to Huffington Post's Ryan J. Reilly, Lolos tried to justify his actions at the Capitol on January 6th by saying he...
> ...


_Lolos says that between being detained after getting pulled off the plane and the media coverage about him ("fake news") he's been punished enough_

Well, then. That settles it. He says he has been punished enough. Your honor, let that poor man go. We need the room in our jails for all the Black men that were sentenced today.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 20, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> So did Nancy, it was the first time anyone has given her head in years.


...well, she is like 80. One would assume it's been a few years. Filled the void with fancy ice cream.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 20, 2021)

HGCC said:


> ...well, she is like 80. One would assume it's been a few years. Filled the void with fancy ice cream.


Filling her void with ice cream?!
Are you suggesting that she’s frigid?
Because that’s just cold.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 20, 2021)

...if cookies and cream is wrong, I don't wanna be right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)

*Bob Woodward: Steve Bannon Was The Instigator The Week Before Jan. 6*





Robert Costa and Bob Woodward discuss Steve Bannon, who was indicted by a federal grand jury last week and charged with contempt of Congress.


----------



## RobCat (Nov 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Bob Woodward: Steve Bannon Was The Instigator The Week Before Jan. 6*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone who follows the washington compost is a tool. not a sharp one either


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 20, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Anyone who follows the washington compost is a tool. not a sharp one either


why?


----------



## RobCat (Nov 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> why?


Because theyre biased. like fox news and cnn


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 20, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Because theyre biased. like fox news and cnn


your source for this?


----------



## RobCat (Nov 20, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> your source for this?


Ohh i dont know. the past 20 years of journalism coverage. They publish to enrage not educate. And your troll buddy that keeps posting these Trump rants is the end product. If trump died tomorrow hed probably start molting


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 20, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Because theyre biased. like fox news and cnn


What examples of bias did you uncover?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 20, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Ohh i dont know. the past 20 years of journalism coverage. They publish to enrage not educate. And your troll buddy that keeps posting these Trump rants is the end product. If trump died tomorrow hed probably start molting


Thank you for the emotion-fueled nonanswer.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 20, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Ohh i dont know. the past 20 years of journalism coverage. They publish to enrage not educate. And your troll buddy that keeps posting these Trump rants is the end product. If trump died tomorrow hed probably start molting


lulz

Fox is to WaPo like shit is to shinola.


----------



## printer (Nov 20, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Ohh i dont know. the past 20 years of journalism coverage. They publish to enrage not educate. And your troll buddy that keeps posting these Trump rants is the end product. If trump died tomorrow hed probably start molting


Do telling the truth that you do not want to hear offends you? Oh poor dear.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 21, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Anyone who follows the washington compost is a tool. not a sharp one either


You sound like one of those douche bags that made fun of the smart kids in school that were always working hard and keeping their nose in a book. 

Or just some cultist that has listened to would be dictators or hate mongering propagandists that want their cult to be brainwashed into thinking that facts are 'biased' because they get repeated so often.

There is a reason why these rich dickheads attack factual reporting sources and do shit like destroy local newspaper and buy up local broadcasting to spread their lies. It is because the free press is the one thing that exposed the shit that they do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2021)

*Breaking Down What's Next For The Jan. 6 Investigation*





Former acting solicitor general Neal Katyal joins Jonathan Capehart, looking ahead to next steps in the congressional investigation of January 6th. To date, the Select Committee has issued 35 subpoenas and heard from 200 witnesses.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 21, 2021)

Hey guys, how many black dudes receive court ordered organic food in jail LOL. This has been an incredible week for white privilege in the criminal justice system. A license to kill, a license to rape 4 girls and avoid jail time, and the god given right to organic food in prison. Hopefully the Qanon Shaman isn't a vegan, he's going to have access to plenty of free range chorizo soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2021)

*Federal Judges Say Trump is Responsible for Directing his "Pawns" on Jan. 6; Reject Bannon Delay*





Good news stories have been coming out of the federal courts in recent days. First, federal judge Amit Mehta directly places blame for the insurrection on the shoulders of Trump and his criminal associates, saying Trump directed his "pawns" on January 6. Then, federal Judge Carl Nichols refuses to allow Steve Bannon to weaponize the delay in the court system in his criminal trial. 

The judiciary gets the need for accountability for Trump and his criminal associates. Members of Congress get it, as do We The People and, frankly, our allies around the world. All that is left is for prosecutorial authorities to indict Trump and company for their crimes in violation of the laws of the United States.


----------



## printer (Nov 21, 2021)

*Two Fox News contributors quit over Tucker Carlson's Jan. 6 documentary *
Stephen Hayes and Jonah Goldberg, two leading conservative writers and pundits who have regularly appeared on the network since 2009, announced they had finalized their resignations from Fox following the release of Carlson's controversial documentary. 

"The special — which ran on Fox’s subscription streaming service earlier this month and was promoted on Fox News — is presented in the style of an exposé, a hard-hitting piece of investigative journalism," the two journalists wrote in an entry on their political news and commentary website The Dispatch.

"In reality, it is a collection of incoherent conspiracy-mongering, riddled with factual inaccuracies, half-truths, deceptive imagery, and damning omissions. And its message is clear: The U.S. government is targeting patriotic Americans in the same manner — and with the same tools — that it used to target al Qaeda," they added. 

Carlson's series, dubbed "Patriot Purge," purports to tell an alternative story of the Jan. 6 insurrection and features at least one subject who suggests the event may have been a "false flag" operation. The series has been widely criticized, including by Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) of the House select committee investigating the attack. 

Goldberg and Hayes in their entry on Sunday bemoaned a trend they say they have seen where Fox’s top opinion hosts have "amplified the false claims and bizarre narratives of Donald Trump or offered up their own in his service." 

"Indeed, the news side of Fox routinely does what it is supposed to do: It reports the truth," they wrote, noting it remains the case that "there are still responsible conservatives providing valuable opinion and analysis."

"But the voices of the responsible are being drowned out by the irresponsible," Hayes and Goldberg concluded.

Of Carlson specifically, Goldberg and Hayes wrote, "If a person with such a platform shares such misinformation loud enough and long enough, there are Americans who will believe — and act upon — it."








Two Fox News contributors quit over Tucker Carlson’s Jan. 6 documentary


A pair of Fox News contributors have quit their roles at the network, saying prime-time host Tucker Carlson’s recent documentary series examining the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol wa…




thehill.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 22, 2021)

^^i hope he gets sued into smoking-crater status.


----------



## printer (Nov 22, 2021)

*Jan. 6 panel tells court it urgently needs Trump records*
"Delay itself would inflict a serious constitutional injury on the Select Committee by interfering with its legislative duty. The Select Committee needs the documents now because they will shape the direction of the investigation," the panel's attorneys wrote in a filing with the D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals. "For example, the documents could inform which witnesses to depose and what questions to ask them, as well as whether further subpoenas should be issued to others."

Trump is appealing the case after a trial judge rejected his lawsuit to block the National Archives and Records Administration (NARA) from complying with the select committee's document requests. The former president argued that the Biden administration's compliance with the congressional investigation violates his own rights to executive privilege.

A three-judge panel for the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit will hear oral arguments in the case next week. The panel granted Trump a brief reprieve earlier this month by issuing a temporary injunction that delays the release of documents while an accelerated appeals process plays out.

On Monday, the select committee argued that the internal records, including communications among Trump's top advisers, are crucial in its effort to understand what led up to the Capitol riot and to legislate in order to protest future peaceful transfers of power.

"To do so, the Committee needs to know what, if anything, Mr. Trump, his advisers, and others close to him knew or publicly communicated relating to the efforts to undermine or overturn the results of the 2020 election," the committee's filing reads.








Jan. 6 panel tells court it urgently needs Trump records


The select House committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol attack told a federal appeals court on Monday that it urgently needs extensive records from former President Trump’s White House, a…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 22, 2021)

'pology if this was posted elsewhere. 

_








5 new January 6 committee subpoenas issued


The House select committee investigating the January 6 riot issued a new round of subpoenas on Monday to five of former President Donald Trump's allies directly involved in planning "Stop the Steal" rallies, including longtime Republican operative Roger Stone and conspiracy theorist Alex Jones.




www.cnn.com





*New January 6 committee subpoenas issued for 5 Trump allies including Roger Stone and Alex Jones*

(CNN)The House select committee investigating the January 6 riot issued a new round of subpoenas on Monday to five of former President Donald Trump's allies directly involved in planning "Stop the Steal" rallies, including longtime Republican operative Roger Stone and conspiracy theorist Alex Jones.
The latest batch of subpoenas indicates the committee continues to focus, in part, on organizers and funding of the "Stop the Steal" rallies that took place on January 5 and 6, as well as earlier rallies in the months leading up to the US Capitol attack.

Also subpoenaed by the committee Monday: Dustin Stockton and Jennifer Lawrence, key players in the "Stop the Steal" movement after the election.
Stockton was one of the administrators of a "Stop the Steal" Facebook group that amassed hundreds of thousands of followers before it was shut down by the social media company on November 5 -- the day after it was launched.

the origins of the "Stop the Steal" slogan can be traced to Stone, a self-described "dirty trickster" whose 40-month prison sentence for seven felonies was cut short by Trump's commutation last July. 

Along with Bannon and Jones, Stone was also among the most notable voices pushing conspiracy theories in the immediate aftermath of the 2020 election.

At the time, Stone appeared on Jones' far-right radio show to trumpet groundless claims that Joe Biden was trying to steal the election, and Bannon echoed similar conspiracy theories on his podcast, calling the election "a mass fraud."_

This is getting interesting.


----------



## printer (Nov 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> 'pology if this was posted elsewhere.
> 
> _
> 
> ...


A whole cell block with Trump alumni.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 22, 2021)

A federal judge has ordered two Colorado lawyers who filed a lawsuit challenging the 2020 election results to pay $187,000 in legal fees of groups they sued & that the hefty penalty was needed to deter others from using frivolous suits to undermine the democratic system.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> A federal judge has ordered two Colorado lawyers who filed a lawsuit challenging the 2020 election results to pay $187,000 in legal fees of groups they sued & that the hefty penalty was needed to deter others from using frivolous suits to undermine the democratic system.


I'm sure Donald will reimburse them for the expense!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)

*Roger Stone And Alex Jones Among New Subpoenas From The Jan. 6 Committee*





“Today’s subpoenas make clear that a significant number of public figures in Trump’s orbit were at the very least aware that something was going to happen after that January 6 rally by Donald Trump. The question is: what?” asks Chris Hayes following a new round of subpoenas of Trump allies.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 23, 2021)

New video of the Jan 6th insurrection court exhibit.






Trump rioters stuffing chairs and garbage cans to block the metal doors from shutting.

Then one rioter throws the can at a cop.



Another comes in and maces another cop.



The cops fall back and the Trump rioters push in.



Trump signs all over the place, so obviously, "Antifa".



Hugs & Kisses ensue I am guessing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)

Capitol riot suspect’s court hearing turns to potential criminal charge for Trump


The judge and lawyers discuss whether the then-president’s pressure on Vice President Mike Pence could have amounted to obstruction.




www.politico.com





*Capitol riot suspect’s court hearing turns to potential criminal charge for Trump*
The judge and lawyers discuss whether the then-president’s pressure on Vice President Mike Pence could have amounted to obstruction.

Could former President Donald Trump be charged with a crime for urging then-Vice President Mike Pence not to certify the electoral vote tally?

That appeared to be the thrust of a question U.S. District Court Judge Carl Nichols posed on Monday at a court hearing for one of the hundreds of Americans charged in the Capitol riot.

The judge and both sides in the case found themselves debating the scope of a law being wielded against many Jan. 6 defendants that makes it a felony to “corruptly” interfere with an official federal government proceeding and carries a penalty of up to 20 years in prison.

The statute is typically applied to court-related conduct, like threatening judges, jurors or witnesses. However, prosecutors have leveled the obstruction charge against about a third of the roughly 700 Jan. 6 defendants over their alleged efforts to disrupt the electoral vote tally that Congress was undertaking when a crowd loyal to Trump broke through police lines and forced their way into the Capitol.

At a hearing on Monday for defendant Garret Miller of Richardson, Texas, Nichols made the first move toward a Trump analogy by asking a prosecutor whether the obstruction statute could have been violated by someone who simply “called Vice President Pence to seek to have him adjudge the certification in a particular way.” The judge also asked the prosecutor to assume the person trying to persuade Pence had the “appropriate mens rea,” or guilty mind, to be responsible for a crime.

Nichols made no specific mention of Trump, who appointed him to the bench, but the then-president was publicly and privately pressuring Pence in the days before the fateful Jan. 6 tally to decline to certify Joe Biden’s victory. Trump also enlisted other allies, including attorney John Eastman, to lean on Pence.

An attorney with the Justice Department Criminal Division, James Pearce, initially seemed to dismiss the idea that merely lobbying Pence to refuse to recognize the electoral result would amount to the crime of obstructing or attempting to obstruct an official proceeding.

“I don’t see how that gets you that,” Pearce told the judge.

However, Pearce quickly added that it might well be a crime if the person reaching out to Pence knew the vice president had an obligation under the Constitution to recognize the result.

“If that person does that knowing it is not an available argument [and is] asking the vice president to do something the individual knows is wrongful … one of the definitions of ‘corruptly’ is trying to get someone to violate a legal duty,” Pearce said.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)

The federal judges seem to be taking a harder line than the DOJ, when it comes to 1/6, perhaps Garland should consider this moving forward. Many seem eager to get a piece of Trump and have said so plainly from the bench.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 23, 2021)

printer said:


> A whole cell block with Trump alumni.


Let the Epsteining begin


----------



## printer (Nov 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Let the Epsteining begin


A fad that was just ahead of its time.


----------



## printer (Nov 23, 2021)

*Jan. 6 panel subpoenas Proud Boys, Oath Keepers and leaders*
The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol is subpoenaing the Proud Boys and the Oath Keepers, going directly after the right-wing groups as well as their leaders.

A Tuesday set of subpoenas seeks documents from the extremist and militia groups along with testimony from Henry “Enrique” Tarrio, the chairman of the Proud Boys at the time of the Capitol assault, as well as Elmer Stewart Rhodes, founder of the Oath Keepers. 

“The Select Committee is seeking information from individuals and organizations reportedly involved with planning the attack, with the violent mob that stormed the Capitol on January 6th, or with efforts to overturn the results of the election. We believe the individuals and organizations we subpoenaed today have relevant information about how violence erupted at the Capitol and the preparation leading up to this violent attack,” Chair Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) said in a statement.

The panel also subpoenaed Robert Patrick Lewis, chair of the 1st Amendment Praetorian, a group that provided security at multiple rallies leading up to Jan. 6 that amplified former President Trump's unsupported claim that the 2020 election was stolen. Lewis was also a speaker at a Jan. 5 rally in support of Trump.








Jan. 6 panel subpoenas Proud Boys, Oath Keepers and leaders


The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol is subpoenaing the Proud Boys and the Oath Keepers, going directly after the right-wing groups as well as their leaders.A Tuesday …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)

*House Committee Issues Subpoenas for Roger Stone & Others; Moving Up the Insurrection Food Chain*





The House select committee investigating the attack on the US Capitol just issued a new round of subpoenas for several Trump-associated ne'er-do-wells, including Roger Stone, Alex Jones and others. It's clear that Congress is making its way up the insurrection food chain, looking to haul in and place under oath the planners, funders and organizers of the attack on our democracy. Let's hope the next subpoena stop includes the inciters: Rudy Giuliani, Don Jr., Mo Brooks, John Eastman - as well as the inciter-in-chief, Donald Trump. 

As I mention in the video, you can follow historian and Boston College Professor Heather Cox Richardson on Twitter @HC_Richardson and you can subscribe to her daily news letter at heathercoxrichardson.substack.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)

*Connolly: The 1/6 Committee Is ‘Getting To The Bottom Of The Planned, Prepared Violence’*





Congressman Gerry Connolly (D-VA) reacts to the latest batch of subpoenas from the January 6th select committee targeting right-wing extremist groups


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)

*Barr’s Refusal To Back False Election Fraud Claims ‘Infuriated Donald Trump’: Jonathan Karl*





ABC News Chief Washington Correspondent and author of “Betrayal: The Final Act of the Trump Show,” Jonathan Karl joins Andrea Mitchell to discuss his interviews with key players in the Trump presidency, including Trump’s “loyal, basically personal, lawyer” former Attorney General William Barr. Karl describes how Barr “went and investigated Donald Trump’s crazy claims and unsubstantiated claims about election fraud, took them seriously, looked into them, and concluded that there was absolutely nothing to them.” Karl says Barr told him “these claims were total BS,” which “as you can imagine has infuriated Donald Trump.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463255984306982917


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463255984306982917


That is a really good set of questions.


----------



## printer (Nov 24, 2021)

*Trump's lawyers accuse Biden of 'doing the bidding' of Jan. 6 panel*
Lawyers for former President Trump on Wednesday accused President Biden of colluding with congressional Democrats in a partisan "fishing expedition" into the previous administration's handling of the Jan. 6 riot.

Trump's legal team filed a brief with the D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals Wednesday. In the brief, they argued that the efforts being made by the House select committee investigating the attack to obtain extensive White House records serve no valid purpose other than to damage the former president.

"There is little doubt President Biden is doing the bidding of a Congress controlled by his party. Appellees’ briefs are rife with political hostility," Trump's lawyers wrote. "The Committee is not tasked with a criminal or impeachment investigation of President Trump, nor is it tasked with determining the status or integrity of the 2020 election. Congress and the President are on a fishing expedition to find damaging information on their former and future political opponents."

The brief will likely be the final submission from either side ahead of oral arguments on Nov. 30 over whether Trump can use executive privilege claims to block the select committee from obtaining hundreds of pages of internal White House records from the National Archives.

Trump's lawyers argued on Wednesday that the Democrats' alleged political aims undermine their legal basis for seeking the documents, claiming that if the documents are turned over it would damage the executive branch's institutional standing.

"Here, the incumbent President’s personal political interests are aligned with the congressional majority, and his political objective will do grave damage to the integrity of our Republic’s constitutional structure if it is achieved," Trump's lawyers wrote. "The political animus shown by President Biden and his allies in Congress weighs against the unfettered deference towards the incumbent President sought by Appellees."








Trump’s lawyers accuse Biden of ‘doing the bidding’ of Jan. 6 panel


Lawyers for former President Trump on Wednesday accused President Biden of colluding with congressional Democrats in a partisan “fishing expedition” into the previous administration&#82…




thehill.com





"Can't we all just forget about it?"


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 24, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump's lawyers accuse Biden of 'doing the bidding' of Jan. 6 panel*
> Lawyers for former President Trump on Wednesday accused President Biden of colluding with congressional Democrats in a partisan "fishing expedition" into the previous administration's handling of the Jan. 6 riot.
> 
> Trump's legal team filed a brief with the D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals Wednesday. In the brief, they argued that the efforts being made by the House select committee investigating the attack to obtain extensive White House records serve no valid purpose other than to damage the former president.
> ...


good.

Nov 30 is the next speedbump on the road to learning more about Trump's activities to seize power and murder his political enemies.


----------



## Riddick65 (Nov 24, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What examples of bias did you uncover?


They're rated as good for facts, but slightly left biased. Which is about what one would expect.
https://www.allsides.com/news-source/washington-post-media-bias
https://adfontesmedia.com/washington-post-bias-and-reliability/


----------



## printer (Nov 24, 2021)

*Appeals Court Order May Hinder Trump's Effort to Shield Docs From House Panel*
A late-night federal court order could mean trouble for former President Donald Trump’s effort to assert executive privilege over documents targeted by a House committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol attack, NBC News reported.

The U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Tuesday notified lawyers for Trump, the House panel, and the National Archives they should be ready to address whether the federal court even has the legal authority to hear the dispute, the news outlet reported.

"The fact that the [appeals] court is wondering about its own authority to take up the case is telling: Courts are typically protective of their jurisdictions," NBC News’ Pete Williams wrote.

The court cited a 2001 case involving a challenge to the plans for the World War II Memorial on the National Mall in Washington; Congress had passed a law saying no court could review the plans, Williams reported. An appeals court tossed the lawsuit.

"If the appeals court were to take similar action in Trump’s case, he could appeal to the Supreme Court. But if his lawsuit is ultimately dismissed, it would pave the way for the Jan. 6 committee to get documents from the Archives," Williams wrote.

According to NBC News, Tuesday night’s order also directed the lawyers to be ready to answer a second question: "If so, what effect, if any, do [those provisions] have on the subject matter jurisdiction of the district court to adjudicate any of the requests listed in the complaint’s claim for relief?"








Appeals Court Order May Hinder Trump's Effort to Shield Docs From House Panel


A late-night federal court order could mean trouble for former President Donald Trump's effort to assert executive privilege over documents targeted by a House committee investigating the...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 24, 2021)

Riddick65 said:


> They're rated as good for facts, but slightly left biased. Which is about what one would expect.
> https://www.allsides.com/news-source/washington-post-media-bias
> https://adfontesmedia.com/washington-post-bias-and-reliability/


Run Fox News through that search. The asshole said one was like the other but comps between Fox News and Wapo for accuracy and bias show they are not even close.

The truth doesn't matter to right wing assholes like @RobCat. 

Fox News is to Wapo like shit is to shinola.


----------



## Riddick65 (Nov 24, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump's lawyers accuse Biden of 'doing the bidding' of Jan. 6 panel*
> Lawyers for former President Trump on Wednesday accused President Biden of colluding with congressional Democrats in a partisan "fishing expedition" into the previous administration's handling of the Jan. 6 riot.
> 
> Trump's legal team filed a brief with the D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals Wednesday. In the brief, they argued that the efforts being made by the House select committee investigating the attack to obtain extensive White House records serve no valid purpose other than to damage the former president.
> ...


_verb_
gerund or present participle: *colluding*

cooperate in a secret or unlawful way in order to deceive or gain an advantage over others.
How is the PotUS cooperating with a lawfully empowered panel collusion? It isn't a secret, and it's not illegal in any way i can see...
A better headline might be "Trump scrabbles madly to avoid revealing incriminating evidence."


----------



## Riddick65 (Nov 24, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Run Fox News through that search. The asshole said one was like the other but comps between Fox News and Wapo for accuracy and bias show they are not even close.
> 
> The truth doesn't matter to right wing assholes like @RobCat.
> 
> Fox News is to Wapo like shit is to shinola.


I don't disagree, was just pointing out information, use it as you will.
Same site rates fox as over three times as biased.
https://adfontesmedia.com/fox-friends-bias-and-reliability/


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 24, 2021)

Riddick65 said:


> I don't disagree, was just pointing out information, use it as you will.
> Same site rates fox as over three times as biased.
> https://adfontesmedia.com/fox-friends-bias-and-reliability/


I didn't think you were disagreeing. I thought I was agreeing. I'm not good at this internet stuff.


----------



## canndo (Nov 24, 2021)

I just read a story describing the notion that trumps people were told to purchase burner phones...with cash in the days before the sixth.

Burner phones? Cash? Oh but there was no plot to overthrow our government, it was all just a misunderstanding.


----------



## printer (Nov 24, 2021)

*Jan. 6 organizers used burner phones to communicate with Trump family, White House: report *
Multiple sources told Rolling Stone that Kylie Kremer, an organizer for the rally that took place at D.C.'s Ellipse park, had an aide buy three burner phones a few days before Jan. 6. Kremer said that it was "of the utmost importance" that the phones be purchased with cash, one source, who was a member of the March for Trump team, told the magazine.

Kremer kept one of the phones herself, while another was reportedly given to her mother, Amy Kremer, who was also an organizer of the rally. Sources could not say who the third was given to.

According to Rolling Stone, the phones were used to communicate with high-ranking members of Trump's inner circle, including his son Eric Trump, daughter-in-law and former campaign official Lara Trump, former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows and former Trump surrogate Katrina Pierson.

Speaking of when Kylie Kremer bought the phones, the March for Trump member said, “That was when the planning for the event on the Ellipse was happening, she needed burner phones in order to communicate with high-level people is how she put it."

Rolling Stone reported last month that Trump White House officials and many of his GOP allies had been involved in the planning of the Jan. 6 rally, including Reps. Marjorie Taylor Greene (Ga.), Paul Gosar (Ariz.), Lauren Boebert (Colo.), Mo Brooks (Ala.), Madison Cawthorn (N.C.), Andy Biggs (Ariz.) and Louie Gohmert (Texas.).

Meadows, who was subpoenaed by the House Select Committee on Jan. 6, was reportedly "100 percent made aware of what was going on,” according to planners of the rally. The committee has recently demanded to know whether Meadows was using a private cell phone on Jan. 6 and has asked where his text messages from that day are.








Jan. 6 organizers used burner phones to communicate with White House: report


Organizers of the “Stop the Steal” rally that preceded the deadly Capitol attack on Jan. 6 allegedly communicated with members of former President Trump’s family and administratio…




thehill.com





"Yes, we have nothing to hide or thought what we were doing was wrong."


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 24, 2021)

I love the Meadows troll quote. At least I am pretty sure it was him, basically something along the lines of 'Nobody that I am aware of was talking about the insurrection in the White House'.

Knowing how the trolls bullshit finger crossed loopholes work, I would point to them talking at a hotel about their bullshit insurrection would technically not be a lie. Nor would it be if he just asked to not be in the room when they talked about it.

These idiots think that they are clever with their 'plausible deniability' when the truth actually comes out. But they are not, and it should not be so easy for these dick heads to get away with it.


----------



## printer (Nov 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I love the Meadows troll quote. At least I am pretty sure it was him, basically something along the lines of 'Nobody that I am aware of was talking about the insurrection in the White House'.
> 
> Knowing how the trolls bullshit finger crossed loopholes work, I would point to them talking at a hotel about their bullshit insurrection would technically not be a lie. Nor would it be if he just asked to not be in the room when they talked about it.
> 
> These idiots think that they are clever with their 'plausible deniability' when the truth actually comes out. But they are not, and it should not be so easy for these dick heads to get away with it.


"It is not an insurrection unless you succeed."


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 24, 2021)

printer said:


> "It is not an insurrection unless you succeed."


You're correct. Attempted/failed Insurrection.

Trump and the Republicans are losers fortunately.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 24, 2021)

printer said:


> "It is not an insurrection unless you succeed."


I'm no lawyer so this is speculation. 

First paragraphs of Wikipedia page on the insurrection act:

_The *Insurrection Act of 1807* is a United States federal law[1] that empowers the President of the United States to deploy U.S. military and federalized National Guard troops within the United States in particular circumstances, such as to suppress civil disorder, insurrection, or rebellion.

The act provides a "statutory exception" to the Posse Comitatus Act of 1878, which limits the use of military personnel under federal command for law enforcement purposes within the United States.[2][3]

Before invoking the powers under the Act, 10 U.S.C. § 254 requires the President to first publish a proclamation ordering the insurgents to disperse. As part of the Posse Comitatus Act of 1878, these provisions are now codified as amended.

There are Constitutional exceptions to Posse Comitatus restrictions rooted in the President's own constitutional authority. Defense Department guidelines describe "homeland defense" as a "constitutional exception" to Posse Comitatus restriction, meaning that measures necessary to guarantee National Security from external threats are not subject to the same limitations._

Trump didn't publish a proclamation ordering the Jan 6 rioters to leave. I think maybe Trump knew the law when he asked everybody to go home in peace. It was hardly a proclamation or order.


----------



## printer (Nov 24, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm no lawyer so this is speculation.
> 
> First paragraphs of Wikipedia page on the insurrection act:
> 
> ...


It was a joke. It is Trump logic.


----------



## Burn & Crash (Nov 24, 2021)

Even though the people passed a referendum on Legalizing Marijuana the Republican Governor got it overturned in the State Supreme Court!

South Dakota Vs its Voting Public. Democracy?

Absolutely crazy. This is why you don't want for-profit prison systems. SD locks up more people than any state in the country.

https://www.prisonpolicy.org/profiles/SD.html

The states where private prisons are thriving

Democracy is dying and not enough people are paying attention to stop it.


----------



## Burn & Crash (Nov 24, 2021)

Tangoroo said:


> "Insurrection?" That would be the dims in Seattle, Portland, Minneapolis. Taking over parts of the city, murdering people, destroying govt. building, attacking police. There was no "trump Insurrection." Trump had nothing to do with it. One of the leaders detained said it had been planned for months. There goes the lie that Trump's speech incited anything. Just another false claim from the left, like russian collusion. We all no, as the world does, there was election fraud. No way in hell 81 million people cast a vote for the demented, old racist/segregationist.


You need to smoke a better quality of herb. You have it ass-backward.
Remember don't use Paraquat on your dope and don't take Ivermectin to cure Covid-19.

Paraquat and marijuana: epidemiologic risk assessment.


----------



## printer (Nov 25, 2021)

Burn & Crash said:


> Even though the people passed a referendum on Legalizing Marijuana the Republican Governor got it overturned in the State Supreme Court!
> 
> South Dakota Vs its Voting Public. Democracy?
> 
> ...


Heads I win, tails you lose.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 25, 2021)

So far the only proven voter fraud has been against the Rthugliklans.

tRump lost over 60 court cases invloving voter fraud, and many of the judges that threw them out, were appointed by tRump.
Anyone claiming voter fraud is just spewing shit from their mouths.
Also some of the lawyers representing tRump for voter fraud have to pay fines, and may face suspensions because they new they werent telling the truth, and were filing false claims, and abusing the legal system.

To keep saying the election was stolen only shows bias, and how uneducated you are, and wont face the truth that the orange nut lost.


In December 2020, Colorado-based attorneys Gary D. Fielder and Ernest John Walker filed a class-action lawsuit making the false, totally debunked claim that the presidential election had been stolen from then-President Donald Trump — and now, a federal judge is ordering them to pay almost $187,000 to help offset the legal costs of the groups they sued in a meritless lawsuit.

Judge N. Reid Neureiter, according to Washington Post reporter Rosalind S. Helderman, was vehemently critical of Fielder and Walker, saying, "As officers of the court, these attorneys have a higher duty and calling that requires meaningful investigation before prematurely repeating in court pleadings unverified and uninvestigated defamatory rumors that strike at the heart of our democratic system and were used by others to foment a violent insurrection that threatened our system of government. They are experienced lawyers who should have known better. They need to take responsibility for their misconduct."


Fielder and Walker filed their December 2020 lawsuit on behalf of 160 million Trump voters, who they claimed had been wronged by an elaborate plan to steal the election — and those targeted in the lawsuit included Facebook (including founder/CEO Mark Zuckerberg and his wife Priscilla Chan), Dominion Voting Systems and elected officials in four states. And Neureiter declared that they needed to pay a financial price for wasting the court's time with so frivolous a lawsuit. Fielder and Walker, according to Helderman, are appealing Neureiter's ruling.

Helderman notes, "Their case was dismissed in April. In August, Neureiter ruled that the attorneys had violated their ethical obligations by filing it in the first place, arguing that the duo had run afoul of legal rules that prohibit clogging the courts with frivolous motions and lodging information in court that is not true. At the time, he called their suit 'the stuff of which violent insurrections are made,' alleging they made little effort to determine the truth of their conspiratorial claims before filing them in court."


*Judge orders sanctions against Sidney Powell, Lin Wood in Michigan election challenge*


A federal judge ordered sanctions against attorneys involved in bringing a legal challenge against Michigan's 2020 election results, including Trump allies Sidney Powell and Lin Wood.

U.S. District Judge Linda Parker ordered the attorneys to pay the legal fees of the city and state elections officials involved in the case and referred them for further disciplinary action, including disbarment.

In a 110-page decision, Parker blasted the lawyers for seeking to undermine the election results with baseless claims of systemic election fraud.


"The attorneys who filed the instant lawsuit abused the well-established rules applicable to the litigation process by proffering claims not backed by law; proffering claims not backed by evidence (but instead, speculation, conjecture, and unwarranted suspicion); proffering factual allegations and claims without engaging in the required prefiling inquiry; and dragging out these proceedings even after they acknowledged that it was too late to attain the relief sought," Parker, an Obama appointee, wrote.

"And this case was never about fraud—it was about undermining the People’s faith in our democracy and debasing the judicial process to do so," she continued.

Powell and Wood did not immediately respond when asked for comment.

The lawsuit, filed just weeks after Election Day last year, accused public officials of illegally manipulating ballots in order to assist President Biden in getting elected and sought to decertify Michigan's vote count.

Last month, Parker grilled the plaintiffs' attorneys in a contentious virtual hearing over their work on the case, raising concerns that they used dubious evidence to support arguments for extreme requests of the court.

Wood argued during the hearing that he had only minimal involvement in the Michigan case, while Powell vigorously defended the legal team's conduct and the case they built.


"I have practiced law for 43 years and have never witnessed a proceeding like this," Powell said during the hearing. "I take full responsibility for the pleadings in this case."


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 25, 2021)

*Sidney Powell Gets $100,000 Bill From Wisconsin: Governor Demands Legal Fees Over Election Lawsuit*

Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers asked a federal court Wednesday to force far-right attorney Sidney Powell and her client and co-counsel to be sanctioned and pay more than $100,000 in legal fees over a failed lawsuit that sought to overturn the state’s presidential results, as Powell and other lawyers who led failed post-election cases now face blowback and potential consequences across the country. 

Evers asked for the La Crosse County Republican Party chairman who brought the case, as well as Powell and other attorneys, to pay $106,780 in attorneys fees the state incurred while defending themselves against the lawsuit, which failed in both a lower court and at the U.S. Supreme Court.
In an email to _Forbes_, Powell said Evers’ request was “baseless, improper, and out of time,” adding, “The case is closed.”
In addition to the attorneys fees, Evers also asked the court to sanction the plaintiffs and counsel, which he asked to be through paying a fine either to the court or to a voting rights organization in Wisconsin.

The lawsuit was filed “without the support of credible, relevant, or remotely admissible evidence,” Evers’ attorneys wrote, and was “based entirely upon inadmissible, outlandish, and speculative testimony” that alleged widespread voter fraud but “obviously lacked any plausible or factual basis.” 

“The audacity of this lawsuit—an attack on the bedrock principle that ballots decide elections, brought without any legal or factual basis almost four weeks after the election—merits sanctions,” the filing argues. “A message must be sent that this type of behavior cannot be tolerated in the judicial system, and that attorneys should avoid these types of frivolous attempts to disenfranchise voters in the future.”


*TANGENT*
In addition to the Powell case, Evers also filed a separate request Wednesday in former President Donald Trump’s post-election federal lawsuit against the state, which similarly asks the court to sanction the ex-president and his counsel and for them to pay $145,174.90 in attorney fees. “There is no doubt that Trump and his attorneys brought and litigated this lawsuit in bad faith,” the governor’s attorneys argued.

*KEY BACKGROUND*
Powell led a series of failed post-election lawsuits in battleground states that alleged widespread voter fraud and sought to overturn the election results. She and other Trump allies are now being sued for defamation by voting companies Dominion Voting Systems and Smartmatic for pushing fraud claims involving their machines in the lawsuits and in public statements. In addition to the Wisconsin filing, state and local officials in Michigan are also seeking to have the attorney sanctioned and disbarred over her lawsuit in that state, and an ethics complaint has been filed against her and other lawyers in Arizona. Beyond Powell, other GOP attorneys involved in Trump and his allies’ failed legal campaign to overturn the election are also facing consequences: Georgia counties have asked the court to force Trump and his attorneys to pay nearly $17,000 in legal fees, a judge has referred a lawyer to a disciplinary panel over his lawsuit and the Arizona GOP was forced to pay $18,000 in legal fees over an election lawsuit. Attorney Lin Wood, who worked with Powell on multiple post-election cases and is now representing her in the Dominion lawsuit, is also now facing investigations from state bars in Georgia and Arizona.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> *Sidney Powell Gets $100,000 Bill From Wisconsin: Governor Demands Legal Fees Over Election Lawsuit*
> 
> Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers asked a federal court Wednesday to force far-right attorney Sidney Powell and her client and co-counsel to be sanctioned and pay more than $100,000 in legal fees over a failed lawsuit that sought to overturn the state’s presidential results, as Powell and other lawyers who led failed post-election cases now face blowback and potential consequences across the country.
> 
> ...


they need to make examples of these lawyers, so NO lawyer in the near future will want to do anything even close to similar. skin em alive and nail the hides to the city gates


----------



## printer (Nov 25, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> *Sidney Powell Gets $100,000 Bill From Wisconsin: Governor Demands Legal Fees Over Election Lawsuit*
> 
> Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers asked a federal court Wednesday to force far-right attorney Sidney Powell and her client and co-counsel to be sanctioned and pay more than $100,000 in legal fees over a failed lawsuit that sought to overturn the state’s presidential results, as Powell and other lawyers who led failed post-election cases now face blowback and potential consequences across the country.
> 
> ...


Just the Deep State squashing the lone voices of truth in the wilderness. 



Ha ha, I made a funny one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)

*Congress Subpoenas Roger Stone; Stone Reacts by Throwing Trump Aide Katrina Pierson Under the Bus*





Longtime Donal Trump associate, self-described political dirty trickster and convicted-and-pardoned felon Roger Stone has been subpoenaed by the House select committee investigating the insurrection. Stone reacted - curiously - by throwing under the bus former Trump campaign spokesperson and aide Katrin Pierson. 

Last time Stone was hauled before Congress - when Congress was investigating all things Trump-Russia - Stone lied repeatedly and subsequently was indicted, tried, convicted and pardoned. How might hits latest development play out? And how many times can a villain appear in a movie before he has overstayed his welcome?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Congress Subpoenas Roger Stone; Stone Reacts by Throwing Trump Aide Katrina Pierson Under the Bus*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was that scene with a helicopter, a power chair and a bald guy.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 26, 2021)

Burn & Crash said:


> You need to smoke a better quality of herb. You have it ass-backward.
> Remember don't use Paraquat on your dope and don't take Ivermectin to cure Covid-19.
> 
> Paraquat and marijuana: epidemiologic risk assessment.


lulz, I wish it were a simple as that but I do agree.

Watching Fox News or other radical right wing entertainment channels for the "news" makes one less informed.

For example:



Tangoroo said:


> "Insurrection?" That would be the dims in Seattle, Portland, Minneapolis. Taking over parts of the city, murdering people, destroying govt. building, attacking police. There was no "trump Insurrection." Trump had nothing to do with it. One of the leaders detained said it had been planned for months. There goes the lie that Trump's speech incited anything. Just another false claim from the left, like russian collusion. We all no, as the world does, there was election fraud. No way in hell 81 million people cast a vote for the demented, old racist/segregationist.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz, I wish it were a simple as that but I do agree.
> 
> Watching Fox News or other radical right wing entertainment channels for the "news" makes one less informed.
> 
> For example:


What floors me is that it should be a cinch to nail Fox and papa Murdoch on conspiracy charges. Bam felony.

And yet. I hope what I’m missing is ok.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 27, 2021)

Looks like the propagandist wants to make sure that everyone can get their stories straight while they can send out their militarized troll army out to brainwash their cult into believing whatever lying narrative they spam into existence while being able to pretend like it is organic.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/stephen-k-bannons-lawyers-file-opposition-to-keeping-documents-from-being-released/2021/11/25/29889174-4e3e-11ec-b73b-a00d6e559a6e_story.html



> Stephen K. Bannon, the former Trump White House adviser, has filed an opposition to the U.S. district court’s standard protective order for discovery, which prohibits either side from releasing documents or evidence publicly.
> 
> Bannon, 67, pleaded not guilty last week to contempt-of-Congress charges, and his legal team previously argued that the case would be more complicated by agreeing to the prosecution’s protective order for discovery.
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Looks like the propagandist wants to make sure that everyone can get their stories straight while they can send out their militarized troll army out to brainwash their cult into believing whatever lying narrative they spam into existence while being able to pretend like it is organic.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5036182


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5036182


And yet, even unpunctuated, it scans as correct. Comparison/contrast with the spew from the usual illiterates is left as an exercise for the reader.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> And yet, even unpunctuated, it scans as correct. Comparison/contrast with the spew from the usual illiterates is left as an exercise for the reader.


When you’re right, you’re right.


----------



## canndo (Nov 27, 2021)

Riddick65 said:


> They're rated as good for facts, but slightly left biased. Which is about what one would expect.
> https://www.allsides.com/news-source/washington-post-media-bias
> https://adfontesmedia.com/washington-post-bias-and-reliability/


Indeed.

I grow weary of the conflation of bias with LIE. NO source of news can be totally unbiased, the nature of news outlets, editing staff, reporting and space itself forbids totally unbiased reporting. There has never been such a thing and there never will be.

One can easily winnow the truth from any series of "biased" articles or reports. Triangulation and reason allow us to arrive at what truth may be inherent.

And truth by definition is embedded in even the most "biased" source.


Lies, on the other hand may well be devoid of reality.

But the right has managed to disqualify any news it does not enjoy by suggesting that any bias evident in a source must be interpreted as a lie.

It is a marvelous system that has people believe an earnest lie over any "biased" story.

I found this quote after I posted this.. it is a perfect example of my argument.

"Anyone who follows the washington compost is a tool. not a sharp one either".

I'm other words.."The post is biased and therefor never to be believed, but I now own the truth and I got it from Mark levin"


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

canndo said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I grow weary of the conflation of bias with LIE. NO source of news can be totally unbiased, the nature of news outlets, editing staff, reporting and space itself forbids totally unbiased reporting. There has never been such a thing and there never will be.
> 
> ...


Yes, but what tools do you suggest one uses to separate bias from outright misinfo?


----------



## canndo (Nov 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Yes, but what tools do you suggest one uses to separate bias from outright misinfo?


Start with your own bias. If you read an article that portrays a person or group in a way you really want to believe is the awful truth then dig some more.

Then try relying on the media. The media plays upon itself. If one newspaper catches another in an error, the media will cannibalize itself. No better story than catching another outlet in a lie. When fox was caught in editing a biden speech on "negros" then the reporter is a hero no matter what paper he works for.


Try to go outside the country for news.

Triangulation, read or scan three different stories. Of course often you may find that the other stories are actually stories OF the original story and not original investigation.


And be willing to abandon your belief in a particular story if doubts from other sources are raised. 

History..has the source retracted news in the past?

Look for words.. I think it was you that said that purposeful misspellings are a flag.

Nick naming the Washington Post is a clue here, the author is likely to not investigate that which he espouses or actually believes. Levin coined that adolescent little nick name the Washington compost. 

I have a degree in journalism and worked in the industry, other than a new need to generate revenue, reporters and editors still place a high value on truth.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

canndo said:


> Start with your own bias. If you read an article that portrays a person or group in a way you really want to believe is the awful truth then dig some more.
> 
> Then try relying on the media itself. The media plays upon itself. If one newspaper catches another in an error, the media will cannibalize itself. No better story than catching another outlet in a lie. When fox was caught in editing a biden speech on "negros" then the reporter is a hero no matter what paper he works for.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I trained into a field almost diametrically opposed.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Thanks. I trained into a field almost diametrically opposed.


The oil Industry? Lets talk dome caps!


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> The oil Industry? Lets talk dome caps!


Sorry no. Organic chem.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2021)

*MSNBC on Capitol riot probe*


----------



## canndo (Nov 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Sorry no. Organic chem.


Then let's talk quaaludes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Yes, but what tools do you suggest one uses to separate bias from outright misinfo?


intelligence and common sense...if you have neither, quit reading the news, stick with the comics and the crossword puzzle


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> intelligence and common sense...if you have neither, quit reading the news, stick with the comics and the crossword puzzle


Can I substitute sudoku for the crossword? I’m a numbers guy.


----------



## printer (Nov 27, 2021)

canndo said:


> Start with your own bias. If you read an article that portrays a person or group in a way you really want to believe is the awful truth then dig some more.
> 
> Then try relying on the media. The media plays upon itself. If one newspaper catches another in an error, the media will cannibalize itself. No better story than catching another outlet in a lie. When fox was caught in editing a biden speech on "negros" then the reporter is a hero no matter what paper he works for.
> 
> ...


We were taught this stuff in junior high school. As regulars know, I do occasionally dip my toe into the Newsmax sludge and Fox to know what the generally stupid are reading. If I see something questionable in an article I try to find a source to say if it is true or not. A lot of work that those that have to work for a living do not have time for. But I am a news junkie. In my bookmarks menu I have a folder for news from different sources and around the world. No wonder I don't get anything done.


----------



## canndo (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> intelligence and common sense...if you have neither, quit reading the news, stick with the comics and the crossword puzzle



"Common sense"? I hold common sense as nothing good. To me, common sense is just lazy thinking.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 27, 2021)

canndo said:


> Then let's talk quaaludes


Dang, my spidey sense perked right up  and I never post in politics!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

canndo said:


> "Common sense"? I hold common sense as nothing good. To me, common sense is just lazy thinking.


knowing not to cross against the light is lazy thinking? knowing not to stick your head in a lions mouth is lazy thinking? knowing not to believe most politicians without multiple sources of corroboration is lazy thinking?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

printer said:


> In my bookmarks menu I have a folder for news from different sources and around the world


me, too...bbc, ToI, al jazeera, ndtv, the independent, euronews, france24, news24....


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

printer said:


> We were taught this stuff in junior high school. As regulars know, I do occasionally dip my toe into the Newsmax sludge and Fox to know what the generally stupid are reading. If I see something questionable in an article I try to find a source to say if it is true or not. A lot of work that those that have to work for a living do not have time for. But I am a news junkie. In my bookmarks menu I have a folder for news from different sources and around the world. No wonder I don't get anything done.


Newsmack. 
Faintly Orwellian, with a soupçon of Marx.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> me, too...bbc, ToI, al jazeera, ndtv, the independent, euronews, france24, news24....


you unspeakable slut.


----------



## canndo (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> knowing not to cross against the light is lazy thinking? knowing not to stick your head in a lions mouth is lazy thinking? knowing not to believe most politicians without multiple sources of corroboration is lazy thinking?



People substitute "common sense" for research, for reason. "Common sense" says a steel ship cannot float. I spoke to a person who used "common sense" to tell me that water cannot arise from fire.

People use what knowledge they have in order to extrapolate results that are inapplicable. They do this rather than actually gain the understanding they need to arrive at a reasonable conclusion. It is seat of the pants, "gut feeling" deduction.

A person not schooled in a particular field will attempt to use their "common sense" where it cannot apply.

"Why worry about catching covid if you are vaccinated"?

"It is "common sense" that the grand canyon was formed in a great flood.

"Common sense says that a vessel cannot travel faster than the wind which propels it".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> you unspeakable slut.


i'm just a news slut...not even a whore, i do it for free....


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm just a news slut...not even a whore, i do it for free....


Is journalgasm a thing?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

canndo said:


> People substitute "common sense" for research, for reason. "Common sense" says a steel ship cannot float. I spoke to a person who used "common sense" to tell me that water cannot arise from fire.
> 
> People use what knowledge they have in order to extrapolate results that are inapplicable. They do this rather than actually gain the understanding they need to arrive at a reasonable conclusion. It is seat of the pants, "gut feeling" deduction.
> 
> ...


that is not the "common sense" i was refering to...i was refering to the common sense that stops you from walking off a sidewalk into a hole in the street...the common sense that stops you from using a match to check a gas leak...you seem to be talking about people making false assumptions, not the same thing at all to me


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Is journalgasm a thing?


i had a small one when trump lost....i'm expecting a much larger one the day they report that trump is in prison, with no one to pardon him.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i had a small one when trump lost....i'm expecting a much larger one the day they report that trump is in prison, with no one to pardon him.


I want to see him in orange.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I want to see him in orange.


that would be like a normal person wearing camo....


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that would be like a normal person wearing camo....


but for the setting.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 27, 2021)

AP news should always be the goto for the daily doom scroll IMO.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> AP news should always be the goto for the daily doom scroll IMO.


I am high
but DoomScroll makes me think of those astrology vending machines ca. 1975


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am high
> but DoomScroll makes me think of those astrology vending machines ca. 1975


If I start a rock band, I’m naming it Doom Scroll. 

Yes, I’m high too.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If I start a rock band, I’m naming it Doom Scroll.
> 
> Yes, I’m high too.


Ahead of

the Symptoms?!

I meeeean.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Ahead of
> 
> the Symptoms?!
> 
> I meeeean.


I was thinking heavy metal.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I was thinking heavy metal.


(energetic air bass)


----------



## canndo (Nov 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is not the "common sense" i was refering to...i was refering to the common sense that stops you from walking off a sidewalk into a hole in the street...the common sense that stops you from using a match to check a gas leak...you seem to be talking about people making false assumptions, not the same thing at all to me



That is the "common sense" that I hear from those who use it while telling me I have none.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2021)

*Bannon's Grift, Mark Meadows' Contempt of Congress & Trump's Friends & Family Burner Phone Plan*





In recent days there has been reporting about attempts by Bannon's defense attorneys to convince a judge to allow them to distribute to the public the discovery given over by the prosecutors in Bannon's criminal case for contempt of Congress. This video discusses the common practice of courts to issue protective orders regarding discovery in criminal cases and what Steve Bannon is really trying to accomplish by objecting to these standard procedures. 

Additional reporting has revealed that one of the organizers of the January 6 "Stop the Steal" rally insisted on having hard-to-trace "burner phones" to communicate with Trump family members, aides and former Chief of Staff Mark Meadows. This video also discusses the implications of these revelations.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2021)

DOJ moves to limit Bannon media circus over January 6 investigation


Prosecutors have accused former President Donald Trump's ex-adviser Steve Bannon of attempting to try his criminal case through the media instead of in court and have asked a judge to limit what Bannon can release publicly throughout the case, according to a new filing in DC District Court.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> DOJ moves to limit Bannon media circus over January 6 investigation
> 
> 
> Prosecutors have accused former President Donald Trump's ex-adviser Steve Bannon of attempting to try his criminal case through the media instead of in court and have asked a judge to limit what Bannon can release publicly throughout the case, according to a new filing in DC District Court.
> ...


You got to smother a fire. As much as I would love to know every detail, I am ok to wait until the verdict is in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2021)

*Prosecutors Push Back on Bannon's Circus; Roger Stone & Alex Jones Prepare to Plead the 5th*





Federal prosecutors filed a motion today taking Steve Bannon's defense team to task for "misleading" the court and attempting to have Bannon's criminal contempt of Congress case tried in the court of public opinion rather than in a court of law. 

In other developments, both Roger Stone and Alex Jones have said they likely will invoke their 5th Amendment right against self-incrimination when called to testify bore the House select committee investigating the attack on the US Capitol. This is perhaps one of the better decision made by there two men as they undoubtedly would incriminate themselves if they were to testify truthfully. Next, once they plead the 5th, this will raise the issue of whether 
congress will grant them immunity and compel their testimony.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2021)

*Jan. 6 Committee To Meet To Consider Contempt Charges For Jeffrey Clark*





The House January 6th select committee will meet Wednesday to consider holding former Assistant U.S. Attorney Jeffrey Clark in contempt.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Prosecutors Push Back on Bannon's Circus; Roger Stone & Alex Jones Prepare to Plead the 5th*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as much as stone and jones deserve a good anal raping, it would be worth giving them immunity if they can sink trump and his inner circle once and for all. 
wouldn't it be funny if everyone ended up taking immunity and screwing over trump? about 1000 separate counts of perjury, sedition, fraud....all backed up by 30+ eye witnesses...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> as much as stone and jones deserve a good anal raping, it would be worth giving them immunity if they can sink trump and his inner circle once and for all.
> wouldn't it be funny if everyone ended up taking immunity and screwing over trump? about 1000 separate counts of perjury, sedition, fraud....all backed up by 30+ eye witnesses...


Someone will crack and when they do there will be a traffic jam at the prosecutor's door, they are all a bunch of back biting assholes and the first one usually gets the best deal. If Meadows doesn't want to turn on Trump he will go down with him on conspiracy charges, Bannon will cut anybody's throat to stay out of prison and he's in it up to his eyeballs along with Meadows. Rudy is a likely to crack first, but might be unreliable as a witness, he's broke, fucked and probably won't live long. There are a ton of underlings who have already cooperated with the FBI or committee, they pretty much know the whole story at this point, just the details need to be hammered down.

If Cohen to be believed Donald or members of his family should have NY state indictments before Christmas, perhaps after the new year holidays. Putting Donald in prison is so easy a child could do it FFS, Cohen just did time for a crime individual #1 ordered and paid for, it's a documents based slam dunk federal case with witnesses that could give Donald 10 years of federal time. However a future republican president would be under immense pressure to pardon Donald for federal crimes, not so in NY. Whoever gets him first keeps him until his sentence is done, if the feds get him he could be pardoned, if NY puts him away for life he gets out in a bag.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2021)

*'Afraid': Trump Allies Dodge Jan. 6 Committee, Face Jail Time*





The January 6th Committee is preparing to hold former Trump DOJ insider Jeffrey Clark in contempt, Politico reports. Like Steve Bannon, Clark reportedly dodged the Committee’s pressing questions, claiming executive privilege. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber is joined by former Acting U.S. Solicitor General Neal Katyal to discuss the ongoing investigation.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 29, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Ahead of
> 
> the Symptoms?!
> 
> I meeeean.


I had a band called The Symptoms in 1983


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 30, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I had a band called The Symptoms in 1983


Nice!


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2021)

Former Trump chief of staff Mark Meadows to cooperate with Jan. 6 select committee.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Former Trump chief of staff Mark Meadows to cooperate with Jan. 6 select committee.


the first rat to jump off the bad ship trollipop....


----------



## printer (Nov 30, 2021)

I guess if he jumps right into the deep end Trump taking the case to the SC might be moot and the SC may decline it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2021)

*As Bannon Eyes Jail, Top Trump Aide Folds In Riot Probe*





Donald Trump’s former chief of staff Mark Meadows is now cooperating with investigators looking into the January 6th insurrection. His decision comes after Trump ally Steve Bannon was indicted for dodging investigators.


----------



## printer (Nov 30, 2021)

"Only the first person gets a get out of jail card."


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2021)

Maybe, he still could just be playing the clock to stretch it out a bit by pretending that he is going to cooperate but as soon as he gets asked anything he then claims Executive Privilege/5th.

Lucy and the football kind of game is something that should be expected at this point.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Maybe, he still could just be playing the clock to stretch it out a bit by pretending that he is going to cooperate but as soon as he gets asked anything he then claims Executive Privilege/5th.
> 
> Lucy and the football kind of game is something that should be expected at this point.


I wondered how many of those 6000 emails he handed over were from his spam folder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wondered how many of those 6000 emails he handed over were from his spam folder.


Meadows already committed the crime by failing to show, he has something far worse to hide, his trouble is there were plenty of other people around too and a lot of documents. He's a candidate for "pocket immunity" for those things he testifies to, he can pull all the strings together as his chief of staff. Someone on the inside has already cracked, but different people were involved in different aspects of the coup and crimes. I'm pretty sure Jared has been quietly spilling his guts, or will for a deal, all of these assholes will cut anybody's throat to get away from doing time for their crime.

I expect some of these jerks will crack, squeal for a deal and blow the whole thing wide open. We basically know everything that happened before and after the election, just the details, documents and witnesses are required and witnesses will be plentiful as will the details and documents. Most of these people kept notes at the time and memorialized conversations to protect themselves and to use for a future book, especially the underlings.

They need an independent special counsel for this shit, some one with lot's of power and scope, members of congress are involved and I figure their report will have that recommendation in it, among other things. Take it out of Garland's hands and give it to a former republican patriot who hates their fucking guts and figures they are all a bunch of traitors. Pick a real fucking old fire breather who will put the fear of Jesus into them and get lot's of squeal deals from underlings.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Meadows already committed the crime by failing to show, he has something far worse to hide, his trouble is there were plenty of other people around too and a lot of documents. He's a candidate for "pocket immunity" for those things he testifies to, he can pull all the strings together as his chief of staff. Someone on the inside has already cracked, but different people were involved in different aspects of the coup and crimes. I'm pretty sure Jared has been quietly spilling his guts, or will for a deal, all of these assholes will cut anybody's throat to get away from doing time for their crime.
> 
> I expect some of these jerks will crack, squeal for a deal and blow the whole thing wide open. We basically know everything that happened before and after the election, just the details, documents and witnesses are required and witnesses will be plentiful as will the details and documents. Most of these people kept notes at the time and memorialized conversations to protect themselves and to use for a future book, especially the underlings.
> 
> They need an independent special counsel for this shit, some one with lot's of power and scope, members of congress are involved and I figure their report will have that recommendation in it, among other things. Take it out of Garland's hands and give it to a former republican patriot who hates their fucking guts and figures they are all a bunch of traitors. Pick a real fucking old fire breather who will put the fear of Jesus into them and get lot's of squeal deals from underlings.


To that last paragraph: yes!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wondered how many of those 6000 emails he handed over were from his spam folder.


And how many of them were from Lindell.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2021)

Stinky was right that there is a lot of voter fraud, by the GOP.










Trump supporter arrested after allegedly casting multiple ballots in Florida


A registered Republican and apparent supporter of former president Donald Trump has been arrested and charged with casting more than one ballot in an election. Joan Halstead, a 72-year-old resident of the Villages, was booked into the Sumter County jail on Monday evening, according to...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)

*Jan. 6 Committee To Vote On Jeffrey Clark Contempt Charges*





The bipartisan committee investigating the January 6th insurrection released a report recommending that former Department of Justice official Jeffrey Clark be held in contempt over his refusal to cooperate with a committee subpoena.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2021)

Threader - Good threads every day


Welcome to Threader, a place to read and discover stories and knowledge from Twitter. Get a selection of good threads every day.




threader.app


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Threader - Good threads every day
> 
> 
> Welcome to Threader, a place to read and discover stories and knowledge from Twitter. Get a selection of good threads every day.
> ...


these motherfuckers just get crazier, it's about time to practice some pest control...


----------



## printer (Dec 1, 2021)

*Media giants side with Bannon on request to release Jan. 6 documents*
A coalition of media giants is siding with Stephen Bannon in his push for the release of documents pertaining to his contempt of Congress charges related to the House investigation in the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol. 

The media organizations — including The Washington Post, The New York Times, CNN and NBC News — filed a legal brief that opposes prosecutors’ proposal to shield documents related to Bannon’s contempt case, according to the Post.

Prosecutors are urging the Justice Department to issue a protective order on the documents, which reportedly includes more than 1,000 pages of witness testimony, grand-jury proceedings and others documents compiled during the discovery process in Bannon’s case.

They are arguing that releasing the documents would drum up publicity that could influence the jury selection process and intimidate witnesses before the trial even starts, according to the Post. In a previous brief, prosecutors reportedly wrote that Bannon’s past public statements “make clear that defense’s real purpose [is] to abuse criminal discovery to try this case in the media rather than in court.”

The former Trump White House adviser, however, is pushing for the materials to be released.

Bannon was indicted by a federal grand jury last month on two counts of contempt of Congress for failing to appear at a scheduled deposition in October before the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol. He pleaded not guilty to both counts.

If the prosecutors ultimately impose the protective order, journalists would be barred from viewing the documents, the Post noted.

In their brief, attorneys representing the media companies said the proposed protective order was “overbroad” and would restrict what information the public is able to access in relation to the case, the Post reported.

The media giants are also arguing that the order would infringe on the First Amendment by forbidding Bannon and his lawyer from talking with the press about the proceedings.

The media organizations’ brief on behalf of the former White House adviser represents an alliance between two unlikely partners, considering Bannon often lambastes the "mainstream media." 

Bannon in January 2017, after then-President Trump was inaugurated, said “The media should be embarrassed and humiliated and keep its mouth shut and just listen for a while.” He also called the press the “opposition party.”

Judge Carl J. Nichols, who was appointed by Trump in June 2019, is presiding over the case, according to the Post.

ABC News, BuzzFeed News, CBS News, Dow Jones & Co., which is the publisher of the Wall Street Journal, Gannett Co., the Los Angeles Times, NPR, ProPublica, E.W. Scripps Co., Gray Media Group and Tegna Inc. are also included in the brief, according to the Post.


----------



## printer (Dec 1, 2021)

*Cheney warns of consequences for Trump in dealings with Jan. 6 committee*
Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.), the vice chairwoman of the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol, suggested Wednesday that former President Trump could be held responsible for any falsehoods exchanged with the panel.

“President Trump continues to make the same false claims about a stolen election with which he has misled millions of Americans. These are the same claims he knows provoked violence in the past. He has recently suggested that he wants to debate members of this committee,” Cheney said.

“This committee's investigation into the violent assault on our Capitol on Jan. 6 is not a game. When this committee convenes hearings, witnesses will be called to testify under oath. Any communications Mr. Trump has with this committee will be under oath. And if he persists in lying, then he will be accountable under the laws of this great nation and subject to criminal penalties for every false word he speaks.”

Cheney’s comments came at a business meeting where the panel forwarded its second referral for criminal contempt to the full House, in this case for Jeffrey Clark, a former Justice Department official who was central to Trump’s efforts to pressure the department to act on his baseless claims of voter fraud.

If Trump, like Clark, failed to appear before the committee following a subpoena, a contempt report would detail all the exchanges between him and his attorneys and committee staff. If he appeared, he could face charges if he lied to congressional investigators. It’s the same charge his confidant Roger Stone, now also subpoenaed by the committee, faced before being pardoned by Trump.








Cheney warns of consequences for Trump in dealings with Jan. 6 committee


Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.), the vice chairwoman of the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol, suggested Wednesday that former President Trump could be held responsible for an…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)

Mark Meadows goes public with damning Trump news before sitting down with Jan 6 probe


Were shocking new revelations about Donald Trump released to distract from his former chief of staff cooperating with the House Select Committee to Investigate the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol?That question was raised on CNN after a bombshell new report on what Mark Meadows revealed in a...




www.rawstory.com













Trump lashes out after Mark Meadows’ new book reveals his previously unknown positive COVID-19 test


After a new report on what is revealed in a book by Mark Meadows, former president Donald Trump lashed out at the media for peddling fake news."Donald Trump tested positive for Covid-19 three days before his first debate against Joe Biden, the former president’s fourth and last chief of staff...




www.rawstory.com













Mark Meadows has a bizarre response when Trump calls the story about his early COVID diagnosis 'fake news'


Less than 24 hours after former Trump White House chief of staff Mark Meadows appeared to agree to cooperate with the House Select Committee on the January 6 Attack, news broke that The Guardian had obtained a copy of his new book, and from it the revelation that three days before appearing on...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)

*Trump DOJ official to plead the 5th -- and Capitol riot committee will 'hang it around his neck'*





Trump DOJ official to plead the 5th -- and Capitol riot committee will 'hang it around his neck'


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)

*Here’s Everything Trump Did After Testing Positive For Covid*





“Donald Trump is a textbook narcissist with no regard for anybody but himself. Today we’ve learned that the depths of his selfishness and disregard for others were even deeper than previously known,” says Chris Hayes on Trump’s reckless behavior after testing positive for Covid.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Threader - Good threads every day
> 
> 
> Welcome to Threader, a place to read and discover stories and knowledge from Twitter. Get a selection of good threads every day.
> ...


I keep trying to tell people, the trumpers want to kill them. They should be ready just in case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)

*Former DOJ Official Jeffrey Clark to Plead the 5th Amendment for Crimes he Committed w/Donald Trump*





In a stunning turn of events, former top Department of Justice official Jeffrey Clark indicated through his attorney that he is prepared to invoke his 5th Amendment right against self-incrimination. Here is why he undoubtedly has a right against self-incrimination for the conspiratorial crimes he committed with Donald Trump designed to corruptly overturn the result of the presidential election. Also, the fact that a former DOJ official needs to plead the 5th makes clear that the Department of Justice MUST criminally investigate one of their own former officials. To fail to do so would be a gross example of cronyism and governmental corruption.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2021)

*'Something Went On That's Illegal': Former Trump DOJ Official To Invoke Fifth Amendment*





Rep. Bennie Thompson, chair of the January 6th Committee, talks with Rachel Maddow about what it means that former Trump DOJ official Jeffrey Clark now says he plans to invoke the Fifth Amendment in his testimony in the committee's investigation, and how the committee can tell they've hit a sore spot in Donald Trump's scheme to overturn his 2020 election loss.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'Something Went On That's Illegal': Former Trump DOJ Official To Invoke Fifth Amendment*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yeah...taking the fifth IS SAYING "i did something wrong, that would get me in trouble if i tell you about it..."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck yeah...taking the fifth IS SAYING "i did something wrong, that would get me in trouble if i tell you about it..."


Disbarred and shunned by the legal community I should say, along with an investigation by the DOJ, they gotta do this fucker and there's no getting out of it. If he realizes what's gonna come his way eventually, he'll squeal like a pig to stay outta prison, ditto for Meadows and Rudy should be an open book. You gotta be rich, guilty as sin and a bit nuts to fuck around with this stuff. I remember it cost Scooter Libby 14 million in legal fees before Bush commuted his sentence, he appeared before congress and went on trial for outing a CIA agent. Most of these assholes will be ruined by legal costs alone and are shitting their pants looking for a cheap way out.

They might do the underlings, but Garland will wait for NY to do Donald first, put him away and muzzle him, before he moves on him with federal indictments. Grand juries and a independent special counsel with scope and power are in the future I think, politicians were involved too. I hope they pick a real mean bastard with lot's of talent who will hound them all to the fucking grave!


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 2, 2021)

@9:20 there is some new video of the insurrection. 




https://www.huffpost.com/entry/mike-fanone-danny-rodriguez-capitol-attack_n_61a7f982e4b0451e5510a4a1


> D.C. Metropolitan Police Officer Michael Fanone, who was brutally attacked by Donald Trump supporters during the assault on the U.S. Capitol, said the newly released FBI interview with the assailant who drove a stun gun into Fanone’s neck on Jan. 6 illustrates how the former president “manipulated” his followers.
> 
> “If you look at that and you can’t see the direct correlation between Donald Trump and his supporters’ quote-unquote ‘political speak’ and their actions on Jan. 6, you’re an idiot,” Fanone told HuffPost on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2021)

*The Jan. 6 Committee Is ‘Putting This Puzzle Together’ Says Donna Edwards*





Former Congresswoman Donna Edwards, former U.S. attorney Harry Litman, and New York Times Congressional reporter Luke Broadwater discuss the path forward for the January 6th select committee as they vote to refer Jeffrey Clark for contempt and anticipate public hearings next year.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The Jan. 6 Committee Is ‘Putting This Puzzle Together’ Says Donna Edwards*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was pretty happy to hear about the couple weeks worth of serious public hearings about Trump's failed insurrection in 2022.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

i still say we should just hang the motherfucker. everyone on the planet who isn't a fucking moron knows he's guilty, beyond any shadow of a doubt, just grab his fat old ass, throw a rope over the closest branch big enough to hold his whopper bloated carcass, and be done with it once and for all


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i still say we should just hang the motherfucker. everyone on the planet who isn't a fucking moron knows he's guilty, beyond any shadow of a doubt, just grab his fat old ass, throw a rope over the closest branch big enough to hold his whopper bloated carcass, and be done with it once and for all


We would have to go full red wedding to make a dent in these evil traitorous fuck heads. Im ok with letting the wheels of justice crush them all humanely.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i still say we should just hang the motherfucker. everyone on the planet who isn't a fucking moron knows he's guilty, beyond any shadow of a doubt, just grab his fat old ass, throw a rope over the closest branch big enough to hold his whopper bloated carcass, and be done with it once and for all


No! It is vital that he be brought down by meticulous application of the law. You’d make a martyr and postpone or abort the collapse of the treason party.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No! It is vital that he be brought down by meticulous application of the law. You’d make a martyr and postpone or abort the collapse of the treason party.


that's fine, because after you hang the fat fuck, you start making those that object enemies of the people, and hound them to the ends of the earth...can't find a job, because you are an enemy of the people? tough shit, starve. can't find housing, because you're an enemy of the people? dig a hole and hide in it. can't get medical treatment because you're an enemy of the people? oh well, take some horse dewormer, dumbass.
but seriously, the climax of the "treason party" is trump getting strung up, either literally, or figuratively, whats the fucking difference?
people think i'm mean at times...but i'm advocating a quick death to give the nation a chance to move the fuck on, while you're trying to drag it out so you can savor the suffering...¿ hang trump, and all the republicans who helped organize 1/6, on the lawn of the Whitehouse. put it on tv, and make sure all the commentators have scripts that make it clear that treason will not be tolerated in this country, and those that commit sedition will be hung by the neck until dead.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> We would have to go full red wedding to make a dent in these evil traitorous fuck heads.


i'm ok with that


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's fine, because after you hang the fat fuck, you start making those that object enemies of the people, and hound them to the ends of the earth...can't find a job, because you are an enemy of the people? tough shit, starve. can't find housing, because you're an enemy of the people? dig a hole and hide in it. can't get medical treatment because you're an enemy of the people? oh well, take some horse dewormer, dumbass.
> but seriously, the climax of the "treason party" is trump getting strung up, either literally, or figuratively, whats the fucking difference?
> people think i'm mean at times...but i'm advocating a quick death to give the nation a chance to move the fuck on, while you're trying to drag it out so you can savor the suffering...¿ hang trump, and all the republicans who helped organize 1/6, on the lawn of the Whitehouse. put it on tv, and make sure all the commentators have scripts that make it clear that treason will not be tolerated in this country, and those that commit sedition will be hung by the neck until dead.


You entirely miss my point and assign sadism as my motive.
No.
My motive is not giving the treason party either the moral high ground nor a martyr. It is imperative to our national healing that we not engage in summary justice. The Rittenhouse verdict graphically illustrates the depth of shit we’re in.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> You entirely miss my point and assign sadism as my motive.
> No.
> My motive is not giving the treason party either the moral high ground nor a martyr. It is imperative to our national healing that we not engage in summary justice. The Rittenhouse verdict graphically illustrates the depth of shit we’re in.


i'm not being serious, you goofball....well, not entirely. 
i know full well that we can't just hang the fucker, even though it's no more than he deserves. and i don't think you're a sadist...at least not much of one. not nearly as much of one as i am. i've always wanted to follow the Hammurabic code in serious cases...an eye for an eye, literally. it would give a lot of these whining fuckface magats cause to pause if a few of the worst ones were hung on a jibbet in front of the capital building, as a warning to the rest of them. and that is me being serious...


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not being serious, you goofball....well, not entirely.
> i know full well that we can't just hang the fucker, even though it's no more than he deserves. and i don't think you're a sadist...at least not much of one. not nearly as much of one as i am. i've always wanted to follow the Hammurabic code in serious cases...an eye for an eye, literally. it would give a lot of these whining fuckface magats cause to pause if a few of the worst ones were hung on a jibbet in front of the capital building, as a warning to the rest of them. and that is me being serious...


Your angry emoji suggested to me you were serious.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> We would have to go full red wedding to make a dent in these evil traitorous fuck heads. Im ok with letting the wheels of justice crush them all humanely.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Your angry emoji suggested to me you were serious.


i was angry, but not at you...just frustrated at the asininely bureaucratic system that only slows down true justice.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5039919


don't be a "littlefinger"...he'd slide right into the republican party, he could take up where jeffrey epstein left off, the supplier of children to republican deviants, who then turn around and accuse innocent democrats of being part of a worldwide child sex ring....


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't be a "littlefinger"...he'd slide right into the republican party, he could take up where jeffrey epstein left off, the supplier of children to republican deviants, who then turn around and accuse innocent democrats of being part of a worldwide child sex ring....


So Matt Gaetz but smarter?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So Matt Gaetz but smarter?


much, much smarter...you'd have to have a bad brain injury to not be smarter than gaetz...i mean, showing nude pictures of supposed sexual conquests on the floor of congress isn't the wisest decision...


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> much, much smarter...you'd have to have a bad brain injury to not be smarter than gaetz...i mean, showing nude pictures of supposed sexual conquests on the floor of congress isn't the wisest decision...


Depends. I don't see too many Republicans calling for him to get ousted. Who knows what kind of dirt he helped whip up on them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Depends. I don't see too many Republicans calling for him to get ousted. Who knows what kind of dirt he helped whip up on them.


they should just kick every fucking republican in office the fuck out and make them hold new elections, with no donor money, and no negative ads...they should, however, post the truth about them in every newspaper, news site, and all polling places, their arrests, their voting records, their close ties to criminals...yeah, i know, never happen, a lot of stuff that should happen never happens


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2021)

https://www.politico.com/news/2021/12/03/eastman-takes-the-fifth-with-jan-6-committee-523712

While Dr. Eastman emphatically denies committing any illegal acts, he nonetheless has a reasonable fear that the requested information could be used against him in court,” Burnham writes. 

so he didn't do anything incriminating, but he wants to avoid incriminating himself?...that makes republican sense...lie now, deny later


----------



## printer (Dec 3, 2021)

*Jan. 6 panel faces new test as first witness pleads the Fifth*
Former Trump Department of Justice (DOJ) official Jeffrey Clark’s plans to plead the Fifth to the House’s Jan. 6 committee could complicate the department's willingness to prosecute him for contempt of Congress even as it further hints at potential criminal activity by President Trump and others in his orbit.

On the eve of the committee’s vote to censure Clark for failing to comply with their subpoena after largely refusing to answer their questions, a lawyer for Clark indicated he would like to exercise his Fifth Amendment right against self-incrimination. It’s a remarkable development from a man who became a central player in Trump’s efforts to get DOJ to investigate his baseless claims of 2020 election fraud, including suggesting the department send a letter to Georgia and other states urging them to delay certification of the results.

"People sort of talk about the Fifth Amendment without stopping to think about what he is saying if he invokes the Fifth — that he won't answer a question because he's worried about criminal prosecution," Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) vice chair of the Jan. 6 committee, said Thursday.
"And if you think about that in the context of questions we're asking — which have to do with his discussions with President Trump about the election — and if he feels that he can't answer those questions about discussions with Donald Trump because he's worried that he could be facing criminal prosecution, the American people deserve to know that,” Cheney added.

The House Jan. 6 panel will convene a special Saturday deposition for Clark, where they stress he must assert the right on a question-by-question basis or risk a full House vote to censure him and refer him for prosecution by the very agency where he spent a large part of his career.
The DOJ has already pursued such a criminal contempt of Congress referral against Steve Bannon, who briefly worked as a White House strategist and failed to meet with Jan. 6 investigators. Bannon now faces up to two years in jail and a $200,000 fine.

But the DOJ’s willingness to prosecute Clark could be complicated by his latest legal maneuver.

The committee’s case was more straightforward against Clark when he showed up for his Nov. 5 deposition alongside his attorney and presented a 12-page letter saying he could not answer questions due to executive privilege concerns from Trump.
The panel has rejected the idea that a former president can direct the withholding of documents or testimony to Congress — a power they say only rests with the current executive.

But the concept is even more convoluted for Clark, who received an August letter from Trump’s team saying he is free to cooperate with the committee. He received similar direction from the DOJ in July via a letter highlighting the “exceptional circumstances warranting an accommodation to Congress in this case.”

Chair Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) acknowledged the gravity of a Fifth Amendment plea at a Wednesday night meeting to censure Clark, describing the assertion as “a weighty one” even as he called it “a last-ditch attempt to delay the Select Committee’s proceedings.”

Whether the House decides to proceed with its plans to censure Clark and whether the DOJ then decides to act on the case likely hinge on the same thing: how Clark wields his Fifth Amendment rights.

Clark’s last deposition fell apart after the committee said he was trying to use a “blanket” claim of privilege to avoid answering even some basic questions. “Where you are on a certain day and who you’re talking to is likely not privileged,” Qureshi said. “What you’re talking about may be.”

“If he shows up — and it seems like he's showing up — and he provides limited information within the confines of his Fifth Amendment privilege right, then DOJ likely does not have a basis to indict him,” he said, adding that sorting out that and whether any executive privilege applies “is going to be a tough row to hoe from DOJ’s perspective. I’m sure DOJ might be hoping this guy shows up and does the minimal thing so they do not have to make a charging decision as it relates to him,” he said.

“It’s recognized that the Fifth Amendment protects people that are testifying before Congress, so if he does invoke the privilege and does it properly in response to individual questions, I don't think DOJ would prosecute for contempt for invoking the Fifth Amendment,” Shaub said.
If the DOJ does decline to prosecute, the Fifth Amendment plea could become a more appealing pathway for other witnesses who have been sought by the committee but not yet sat for a deposition. That could include former Trump chief of staff Mark Meadows, who is otherwise set to appear before investigators next week.

"Asserting his Fifth Amendment privilege is only going to further complicate his legal career, with the bar, and his prospects for employment. If he’s in public and asserting the Fifth as a lawyer, whatever bar he’s a member of may very well decide to investigate him,” Qureshi said.
“In many ways it’s professional suicide.”

Shaub said that could be a factor in why Clark initially sought to rebuff the committee with other privilege claims.
“There's every reason that people are hesitant to invoke the Fifth because they’re acknowledging they were potentially engaged in criminal activity which is why he probably did not use it initially and is using it now as a last resort,” he said.








Jan. 6 panel faces new test as first witness pleads the Fifth


Former Trump Department of Justice (DOJ) official Jeffrey Clark’s plans to plead the Fifth to the House’s Jan. 6 committee could complicate the department’s willingness to prosecute him …




thehill.com


----------



## HGCC (Dec 3, 2021)

I really do wonder why some old person on deaths door doesn't just say fuck it and pop people. A last hoorah on the way out. 

They probably have a better perspective on life than me though, what with the old age and all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2021)

Yeah, he's guilty as sin, they've got him by the balls and he's losing his marbles, so that's a medical reason. If he pleads the 5th his legal career is over and they will start asking specific questions to nail down exactly what crimes he needs protection from. They've got other witnesses and documents, so he's pretty well fucked, if he talks, he admits to crimes, if he pleads the 5th, that has consequences and implications too, if he lies, he goes to jail. The DOJ should want this clown's ass, since he was one of their own and senior DOJ official.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jeffrey Clark Has 'Genuine' Medical Reason For Postponing Deposition Says Schiff*





“I don’t know what the medical condition is—but the committee is satisfied that it is genuine, that is there is ample documentation, this is not yet another ruse,” says Rep. Adam Schiff on former DOJ official Jeffrey Clark postponing his deposition with the January 6th committee.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah, he's guilty as sin, they've got him by the balls and he's losing his marbles, so that's a medical reason. If he pleads the 5th his legal career is over and they will start asking specific questions to nail down exactly what crimes he needs protection from. They've got other witnesses and documents, so he's pretty well fucked, if he talks, he admits to crimes, if he pleads the 5th, that has consequences and implications too, if he lies, he goes to jail. The DOJ should want this clown's ass, since he was one of their own and senior DOJ official.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Jeffrey Clark Has 'Genuine' Medical Reason For Postponing Deposition Says Schiff*
> 
> ...


fuck him in the ear, he can testify from a fucking hospital bed


----------



## printer (Dec 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck him in the ear, he can testify from a fucking hospital bed


Monday will be soon enough. You can run but you can not hide.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 4, 2021)

printer said:


> Monday will be soon enough. You can run but you can not hide.


Can he run?


----------



## printer (Dec 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Can he run?


We shall see.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck him in the ear, he can testify from a fucking hospital bed


Right now he's sweating and freaking out, he rolled the dice and lost bigly, Donald takes down another lawyer. Garland will have to do this fucker, he was a high DOJ official, plenty of people in the legal profession and the DOJ alumni are braying for his head. I don't think he's rich, will be disbarred at a minimum, is facing a mountain of legal costs and prison, a possible suicide, one of these fuckers is bound to do themselves in sooner or later.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Right now he's sweating and freaking out, he rolled the dice and lost bigly, Donald takes down another lawyer. Garland will have to do this fucker, he was a high DOJ official, plenty of people in the legal profession and the DOJ alumni are braying for his head. I don't think he's rich, will be disbarred at a minimum, is facing a mountain of legal costs and prison, a possible suicide, one of these fuckers is bound to do themselves in sooner or later.


sounds like a prime candidate for a plea bargain....I'd be willing to forgive a lot if it puts trump and a lot of his buddies away where they belong


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sounds like a prime candidate for a plea bargain....I'd be willing to forgive a lot if it puts trump and a lot of his buddies away where they belong


There are a lot of desperate cut throats involved here, so I expect there will be some squeal dealing going on, first one in gets a walk and the Devil can take the hindmost. Rudy is fucked financially and looking at a long stretch and then there are all the underlings who already testified and the documents they already have not to mention other evidence we don't know about. They should know that after this little go round and select committee report there will be grand juries and probably an independent special counsel who will do the real dirty work of doing them in. There should be a lot of court cases over this next next summer hopefully some of them will be conspiracy to commit insurrection or sedition and will ensnare dozens of these assholes. With any luck all this courtroom drama will be playing out next summer and fall, just before the 2022 election where it might make more of a difference.

I can see 2022 being a tough year in court for Trump and the republicans, when he finally goes down it will be spectacular! Trump is the only one who can help the democrats win in 2022 and if he's panicking and freaking out about going to prison he will make the GOP congress do some wonderful things! A conviction will make him run for the GOP nomination while claiming to be a "political prisoner" in a Sing Sing NY max security cell. If he doesn't win the nomination he will threaten to pull his base out of the GOP. We will see how much they muzzle him when they lock him up, usually ya don't hear much from cons in max security.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 4, 2021)

I can see a sit com similar to Hogans Heroes where Maga fails on a daily attempting to extract their leader.

I see lots of chit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)

Yep I'm sure Trump's minions are having a Helluva Christmas and a dreadful new year. An independent special counsel with scope and power is coming in the new year and if congress never gave them immunity, they are gonna be in for a very hot and expensive new year. Fist though, congress is gonna make some hay with it, get the story out and issue a report, prosecutions and a special independent counsel come later.


----------



## printer (Dec 5, 2021)

It does not matter. He can plead the fifth and walk away. Will make him look guilty but it keeps him out of jail. After this he will only be able to work for Republican backing law firms. They will gladly have him as there are no shortage of Republican clients it seems.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)

printer said:


> It does not matter. He can plead the fifth and walk away. Will make him look guilty but it keeps him out of jail. After this he will only be able to work for Republican backing law firms. They will gladly have him as there are no shortage of Republican clients it seems.


He has to worry about more than blowing off congress, he has criminal things to hide and skillful questioning will allow them to zero in on what he needs protection from. There might be an independent special counsel in his expensive future and pleading the 5th will get him disbarred.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*1/6 Committee Encounters Questions Of Criminality While Following Evidence*





Rep. Zoe Lofgren, member of the January 6th Committee, talks with Rachel Maddow about what is means to the investigation that two witnesses have invoked their Fifth Amendment rights, and how the Committee will pursue questions about White House metadata on Jeffrey Clark's letter pressuring Georgia to overturn Donald Trump's election loss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)

They are squirming, freaking and pleading the 5th for a reason, they are criminals and know it.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









John Eastman, Who Worked to Overturn the Election, Whines About Jan. 6 Committee Not Upholding Precedent


The former Trump lawyer who wrote a memo instructing Pence to stop the 2020 election certification says he will plead the Fifth Amendment




news.yahoo.com


----------



## canndo (Dec 5, 2021)

We seem to be ignoring the chaff and barriers left behind the Trump administration.

The q folk have been asserting that 40,000 sealed enticements would be served for all those who ever turned against trump in the final days of trumps first reign. That didn't happen. 

Some of these posts seem oddly reminiscent of that.
Did the real perpetrators of Iran contra see real punishment? Nope. Did Nixon see the inside of a cell? Nope. Did Bush and Cheney ever get their noses rubbed in the filth of a three trillion dollar, thousands of casualties war based on outright lies? Nope.

When institutionalists like garland and mueller come up against gross perversions of the institutions they swear by they falter and ultimately fail.

Hell, it took three years for the institution of the fourth estate to even use the word lie.

It is all just too foreign for these well meaning but ultimately inept "champions" of democracy to comprehend let alone for them to act assertively.


My prediction is that the rioters slash insurectiinists most led on or most critically insane will be the only people actually held to account.

As a student of history, I was always most interested in the culture and behavior of the people in the last days of the Roman empire, more so, the flavor of the rational people at the conclusion of the Weimar Republic.

I never thought I might experience it first hand. In America, I believed, the cavalry always rides in at the last possible moment.

I seem to have been disillusioned.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)

Like I said there will be lot's of witnesses, these WH staffers are all running for cover and most have probably testified or been interviewed by congress. Pleading the 5th won't help these assholes, others did work for them and are talking. Looks like the DOJ has some house cleaning to do by indicting Clark and Eastman, if they don't a future independent special counsel will. An independent special counsel and grand juries will keep working, even if congress changes and the republicans win the house. They've got these assholes by the balls and most of them know it the appointment of a real nasty independent special counsel will put the fear of Jesus into all of them and hound them for years.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








New Evidence: Trump White House May Have Worked With DOJ Official in Scheme to Overturn the Election


The Jan. 6 chief investigator pointed out that metadata in a draft letter to Georgia lawmakers asking them to appoint new electors "indicates some involvement with the White House Communications Agency"




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)

canndo said:


> We seem to be ignoring the chaff and barriers left behind the Trump administration.
> 
> The q folk have been asserting that 40,000 sealed enticements would be served for all those who ever turned against trump in the final days of trumps first reign. That didn't happen.
> 
> ...


I think in this case they and Trump went several steps too far and tried to tear down those institutions, this time will be different, there's a first time for everything and that's where real history is made. What you are seeing is an attempt to keep the republicans out of power at almost all costs, they are unfit and dangerous. Remember the wheels of justice grind slowly and it is best that trials and sentencing happen as close to the 2022 election as possible. The public has a short memory and a refresher on the insurrection would be helpful. While Donald running around lose is useful in the short term, in the long term it is dangerous. On his way to prison he will take it out on the republicans for not being loyal enough to storm the courthouse in NY!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 5, 2021)

A witness who invokes the Fifth Amendment privilege against self-incrimination in any criminal or civil hearing or proceeding, including a grand jury, may be ordered to testify or produce other information when the witness has been granted immunity under Article 61 of Chapter 15A.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like I said there will be lot's of witnesses, these WH staffers are all running for cover and most have probably testified or been interviewed by congress. Pleading the 5th won't help these assholes, others did work for them and are talking. Looks like the DOJ has some house cleaning to do by indicting Clark and Eastman, if they don't a future independent special counsel will. An independent special counsel and grand juries will keep working, even if congress changes and the republicans win the house. They've got these assholes by the balls and most of them know it the appointment of a real nasty independent special counsel will put the fear of Jesus into all of them and hound them for years.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


they have less than a year to get something unstoppable started, because Democrats seem to be incapable of using their enemy's tactics against them, and will lose their majority in congress almost certainly, and once that happens, what ever is going on in the 1/6 investigation better be moving at an unstoppable rate, because that's the first train they'll try to derail....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they have less than a year to get something unstoppable started, because Democrats seem to be incapable of using their enemy's tactics against them, and will lose their majority in congress almost certainly, and once that happens, what ever is going on in the 1/6 investigation better be moving at an unstoppable rate, because that's the first train they'll try to derail....


By then the report will be issued and there will probably be an independent special counsel that will take over. I expect most of the higher up prosecutions, including GOP congress people to happen over the summer. Cheney said the report will be coming quickly the other day. The shit will hit the fan for 1/6 before the next election and Trump will be in a NY prison at least. The public will need a pre election reminder of 1/6 and this should do it, Donald going down in NY might hurt them badly if he turns on them, or doesn't win the GOP nomination from his prison cell. Donald will be desperate by then and will claim he was a "political prisoner" if he loses to Joe, he will also think it might be a way to get out of jail or at least attention.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By then the report will be issued and there will probably be an independent special counsel that will take over. I expect most of the higher up prosecutions, including GOP congress people to happen over the summer. Cheney said the report will be coming quickly the other day. The shit will hit the fan for 1/6 before the next election and Trump will be in a NY prison at least. The public will need a pre election reminder of 1/6 and this should do it, Donald going down in NY might hurt them badly if he turns on them, or doesn't win the GOP nomination from his prison cell. Donald will be desperate by then and will claim he was a "political prisoner" if he loses to Joe, he will also think it might be a way to get out of jail or at least attention.


you are a much more optimistic person than i am....everyone was all excited about Mueller, and what did he actually achieve?
https://time.com/5610317/mueller-report-myths-breakdown/
all of this, and nothing happened to trump....https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/2/20/17031772/mueller-indictments-grand-jury?__c=1
a lot of pissants, but not the fucking hive king....and most of the pissants got off....
i'll believe in justice when trump is locked up along with most of his inner circle, until then, i ain't even close to convinced trump will ever do a day in jail


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you are a much more optimistic person than i am....everyone was all excited about Mueller, and what did he actually achieve?
> https://time.com/5610317/mueller-report-myths-breakdown/
> all of this, and nothing happened to trump....https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/2/20/17031772/mueller-indictments-grand-jury?__c=1
> a lot of pissants, but not the fucking hive king....and most of the pissants got off....
> i'll believe in justice when trump is locked up along with most of his inner circle, until then, i ain't even close to convinced trump will ever do a day in jail


You won't have long to wait IMHO, the feds might take a bit of time, but NY looks set to pounce on the Trumps. We will see, the next year should tell the tale, but for now, Donald is useful for fucking the GOP up and keeping them in disarray. The shit will hit the fan when it counts most, this coming spring and summer in the early election season.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)

*All the President's Lackeys: Bannon, Clark, Eastman & the Others. Watergate vs. the Insurrection*





"All the President's Men," is a phrase synonymous with Richard Nixon's criminal associates from the Watergate scandal. Today, we could use the phrase "All the President's Lackeys" to describe Trump's motley crew of criminal associates: Steve Bannon, Jeffrey Clark, John Eastman, Roger Stone, Mike Flynn, Rudy Giuliani and others.

We know that the House select committee is investigating the January 6 attack on the US Capitol and that Representative Liz Chaney just announced that public hearings will begin in early 2022. How does the process and timeline of the insurrection investigation compare to the process and timeline of the Watergate investigation? The comparison provides some hope for accountability and justice.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 5, 2021)

canndo said:


> We seem to be ignoring the chaff and barriers left behind the Trump administration.
> 
> The q folk have been asserting that 40,000 sealed enticements would be served for all those who ever turned against trump in the final days of trumps first reign. That didn't happen.
> 
> ...


Sadly I think you are very correct.


----------



## GoatSoup (Dec 5, 2021)

Why not subpeona Trunp now to testify under oath to the Committee? Let him explain why he should not be held responsible for the Insurrection and sedition of 1/6?
He's on tape calling for his sheeple to attack Congress, they did, and he is the asshle responsible!
Send a large group of federal marshals down to Mar a Largo, with a subpoena and handcuffs, and drag his fat ass back to DC .
We can get the rest of the lackeys as they fall all over themselves to dodge the warrens for their arrest, after Trump blames them for his errors? Let them plead the 5th in front of Congress and the cameras so everyne can see the fuckers squirm/


----------



## HGCC (Dec 5, 2021)

I dont think anyone's minds will be changed by the public hearings. There won't be mass outrage by people that aren't already. Nobody really has the stones to go after anything in a meaningful way beyond providing a sound bite. 

There's a better than even chance a school shooter and his parents are going to be held up as martyrs by 25% of the population, half of voters. Shit is broken. It's getting old. 


...but hey, we are having a diplomatic boycott of the Olympics. That'll show em. 


*worth noting


...and well this made me laugh.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)

*Fifth Amendment Pleas, White House Metadata Redraw Picture Of 1/6 Investigation*





Rachel Maddow looks at pieces of the January 6th investigation puzzle in which former DOJ official Jeffrey Clark and Trumpworld lawyer John Eastman, who performed similar roles in pressuring states to overturn Donald Trump's election loss, have invoked their Fifth Amendment rights, and now we've learned that Clark's letter to Georgia carries White House metadata fingerprints.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 6, 2021)

canndo said:


> We seem to be ignoring the chaff and barriers left behind the Trump administration.
> 
> The q folk have been asserting that 40,000 sealed enticements would be served for all those who ever turned against trump in the final days of trumps first reign. That didn't happen.
> 
> ...


I’m bummed you fixed your typo. Champiogns, like champignons, thrive in the dark on predigested crap. It seemed a nicely layered jape.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)

__





Marc Short, top Mike Pence aide, cooperating with January 6 committee






www.msn.com





*Marc Short, top Mike Pence aide, cooperating with January 6 committee*

Marc Short, the former chief of staff to Vice President Mike Pence, is cooperating with the January 6 committee, a significant development that will give investigators insight from one of the highest-ranking Trump officials, according to three sources with knowledge of the committee's activities. 

CNN is also reporting for the first time that the committee subpoenaed Short a few weeks ago.

Short remains one of Pence's closest advisers and is a firsthand witness to many critical events the committee is examining, including what happened to Pence at the Capitol on January 6 and how former President Donald Trump pressured the former vice president not to certify the presidential election that day.

Short's assistance signals a greater openness among Pence's inner circle. One source told CNN the committee is getting "significant cooperation with Team Pence," even if the committee has not openly discussed that. Another source told CNN that Short's help is an example of the "momentum" the investigation is enjoying behind the scenes.

Last month, CNN reported that a number of figures close to Pence, including Short, may be willing, either voluntarily or under the guise of a "friendly subpoena," to cooperate with the committee.

Reached by phone Monday and asked about his cooperation, Short told CNN "no comment." The select committee declined to comment when reached by CNN.


----------



## Guitar Man (Dec 6, 2021)

This Thread is rampant with nothing but biased bullshit that has been fabricated by the MSM. Wake the fuck up and realize we are the fucking puppets and they pull the strings. Politics has always been, and always will be, a place of broken promises, corrupt politicians, and people who don't give a rats ass about you and I. You can dog Trump all you want, who's done plenty of bad shit, while FJB is taking a nap and beating off while reading a teleprompter. Our Government is fucked and you pawns are bloody stupid to follow these idiots who've drawn you into a narrative that is floundering in the piss of these Media giants who want to tear this Country apart. When it comes down to it, it's all about the money fuckers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 6, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> You can dog Trump all you want, who's done plenty of bad shit, while FJB is taking a nap and beating off while reading a teleprompter.


You talk about bias and MSM and you post this. I’m assuming you don’t work at the west wing so please share your sources.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 6, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> This Thread is rampant with nothing but biased bullshit that has been fabricated by the MSM. Wake the fuck up and realize we are the fucking puppets and they pull the strings. Politics has always been, and always will be, a place of broken promises, corrupt politicians, and people who don't give a rats ass about you and I. You can dog Trump all you want, who's done plenty of bad shit, while FJB is taking a nap and beating off while reading a teleprompter. Our Government is fucked and you pawns are bloody stupid to follow these idiots who've drawn you into a narrative that is floundering in the piss of these Media giants who want to tear this Country apart. When it comes down to it, it's all about the money fuckers.


Im sorry man, at some points you are onto something and others you really go off into lala land. The 'both sides' troll is bullshit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> This Thread is rampant with nothing but biased bullshit that has been fabricated by the MSM. Wake the fuck up and realize we are the fucking puppets and they pull the strings. Politics has always been, and always will be, a place of broken promises, corrupt politicians, and people who don't give a rats ass about you and I. You can dog Trump all you want, who's done plenty of bad shit, while FJB is taking a nap and beating off while reading a teleprompter. Our Government is fucked and you pawns are bloody stupid to follow these idiots who've drawn you into a narrative that is floundering in the piss of these Media giants who want to tear this Country apart. When it comes down to it, it's all about the money fuckers.


i don't know how old you are, i'm guessing mid 30s at the latest, probably under 30...it's easy to be cynical when you're younger, the older you get the more empathy you develop, the more you start to finally see both sides of shit, the more you realize you've been wrong you're whole life. 
there are horrible people in the world, who will take a vow and break it, who will write rules and break them, who will promise to represent the people who elect them, and then forget all about them, instead playing the game of thrones, the game of houses, hoping to gain some real power...
then, there are people who go into public office because it seems important to them to see to it that some sensible laws get passed, that people who have amassed huge fortunes while giving their workers as little as they can get away with get held to account, that want to stop monolithic corporations from buying other politicians, so they can continue to pollute, abuse, misrepresent... not everyone in government is a fat pig snuffling in the mud for bribes and influence. not everyone in government is happy to be part of a country whose leaders play at empire building...figure out who is who, and get behind them
and fuck you guys who are going to give me shit about telling someone else to not be cynical


----------



## printer (Dec 6, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> This Thread is rampant with nothing but biased bullshit that has been fabricated by the MSM. Wake the fuck up and realize we are the fucking puppets and they pull the strings. Politics has always been, and always will be, a place of broken promises, corrupt politicians, and people who don't give a rats ass about you and I. You can dog Trump all you want, who's done plenty of bad shit, while FJB is taking a nap and beating off while reading a teleprompter. Our Government is fucked and you pawns are bloody stupid to follow these idiots who've drawn you into a narrative that is floundering in the piss of these Media giants who want to tear this Country apart. When it comes down to it, it's all about the money fuckers.


We tend to give sources for our opinions on current events. It gives anyone here a chance to question the basis of an opinion and debate it if so desired.

Going over your post it reduces all sources as coming from MSN which is not accurate, you also do not give examples of which you feel are wrong. Is US politics driven by money? Sure. But it has been this way 50 years ago and the politics was not as fucked up as it is now, with minority groups pulling the strings.

So other than venting (usually a good thing) what have you brought to the conversation?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 6, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> This Thread is rampant with nothing but biased bullshit that has been fabricated by the MSM. Wake the fuck up and realize we are the fucking puppets and they pull the strings. Politics has always been, and always will be, a place of broken promises, corrupt politicians, and people who don't give a rats ass about you and I. You can dog Trump all you want, who's done plenty of bad shit, while FJB is taking a nap and beating off while reading a teleprompter. Our Government is fucked and you pawns are bloody stupid to follow these idiots who've drawn you into a narrative that is floundering in the piss of these Media giants who want to tear this Country apart. When it comes down to it, it's all about the money fuckers.


The state of Georgia is fake?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> The state of Georgia is fake?


¿


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ¿


Something about our current President vigorously masturbating while reading a Teleprompter. I am not interested in the assumption chain that spat that one out.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 6, 2021)

He's just ignoring the evidence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2021)

Trump ally Steve Bannon can be prosecuted in a single day, DOJ says


Federal prosecutors see the Steve Bannon case as "very straightforward" and want a trial date soon.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump ally Steve Bannon can be prosecuted in a single day, DOJ says
> 
> 
> Federal prosecutors see the Steve Bannon case as "very straightforward" and want a trial date soon.
> ...


good, he can be tried on monday and hung on tuesday


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 7, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/donald-trump-capitol-siege-subpoenas-mark-meadows-c3968697e8ba30f28df07e7ea895a79f


> WASHINGTON (AP) — In an abrupt reversal, an attorney for former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows said his client will not cooperate with a House committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol insurrection, citing a breakdown in negotiations with the panel.
> 
> Attorney George Terwilliger said in a letter Tuesday that a deposition would be “untenable” because the Jan. 6 panel “has no intention of respecting boundaries” concerning questions that former President Donald Trump has claimed are off-limits because of executive privilege. Terwilliger also said that he learned over the weekend that the committee had issued a subpoena to a third-party communications provider that he said would include “intensely personal” information.
> 
> ...


----------



## shimbob (Dec 7, 2021)

> You can dog Trump all you want, who's done plenty of bad shit, while FJB is taking a nap and beating off while reading a teleprompter.


"Ya, sure, trump might have tried to overthrow the government but biden is napping! Both sides are the same!" 
Wtf?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://apnews.com/article/donald-trump-capitol-siege-subpoenas-mark-meadows-c3968697e8ba30f28df07e7ea895a79fView attachment 5042295


It means he's fucked if he does, they know a lot, so he dare not lie under oath and if he pleads the 5th, they will want to know exactly what for. He has a better case than Bannon, but it's not good enough to cover insurrection.


----------



## printer (Dec 7, 2021)

*Judge sets July trial date in Bannon case*
U.S. District Judge Carl Nichols said during a pretrial hearing that while he was not convinced by federal prosecutors' efforts to accelerate the schedule, he did not believe that a trial should wait for nearly a year, as Bannon's defense team had argued 

While Nichols's scheduling order did not give the defense as much time to prepare as they asked for, the summer trial date could hamper the select committee's ability to get information out of the one-time Trump White House strategist.

The judge indicated on Tuesday that he would allot about two weeks of time for the trial, meaning that it could wrap up in early August, just three months before the 2022 midterms.








Judge sets July trial date in Bannon case


Former White House strategist Steve Bannon’s criminal trial on contempt of Congress charges for defying a subpoena from the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the …




thehill.com


----------



## Guitar Man (Dec 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know how old you are, i'm guessing mid 30s at the latest, probably under 30...it's easy to be cynical when you're younger, the older you get the more empathy you develop, the more you start to finally see both sides of shit, the more you realize you've been wrong you're whole life.
> there are horrible people in the world, who will take a vow and break it, who will write rules and break them, who will promise to represent the people who elect them, and then forget all about them, instead playing the game of thrones, the game of houses, hoping to gain some real power...
> then, there are people who go into public office because it seems important to them to see to it that some sensible laws get passed, that people who have amassed huge fortunes while giving their workers as little as they can get away with get held to account, that want to stop monolithic corporations from buying other politicians, so they can continue to pollute, abuse, misrepresent... not everyone in government is a fat pig snuffling in the mud for bribes and influence. not everyone in government is happy to be part of a country whose leaders play at empire building...figure out who is who, and get behind them
> and fuck you guys who are going to give me shit about telling someone else to not be cynical


I'm 61 years old, been married 41 years, have raised 3 incredible kids, have since 6 grandchildren, have been self employed for most of my entire career and currently run a very successful business that I started from scratch 18 years ago, spent 6 years in the Marines, lived in Alaska, California, Washington, and North Carolina, and even pastored a church for 20 years, building it from the ground up (during my religious stint in life). I've been around the block, more than once. And I grow fantastic fucking weed! I'm also an athlete, take no fucking meds, and I'm actually a nice guy. And, I don't watch the fucking news! I stay informed, but not by sitting in front of a TV while CNN, FOX, CBS, and all of the other media outlets pour out their constant negative bullshit that does nothing but go in circles. I have better things to do.

And I never joined Rollitup to talk politics, and quite frankly, I think it's sad that people do. But hey, what the fuck. And I strummed through this Thread watching everyone plow Trump under the bus. Shit, you want to see an insurrection, go back to 1861. Not only did countless motherfuckers die in the Civil War, the Confederates almost took over the White House and wanted to oust and kill Lincoln, which eventually did happen. This little protest, where a guy dressed up like a fucking bull, stealing a lectern is a fucking joke. And if this was a real Civil War, there would have been dead bodies everywhere. 

And I'm so tired of people dropping Trump bombs, while a lunatic is in the White House running our Country. If this is the best the Democrats can do, and people keep voting for these left wing whackos, we are in deep shit. We are the laughing stock of the World and our enemies are going bonkers building up their military while this weak ass crazy fucker is taking a nap. Biden hasn't done jack shit in his 40 year political career. Go ahead, name one major accomplishment. Look at the circus at the Southern Border. Look at inflation. Look at the tax and spend spree the Democrats want to take this Country on. Like I said, we better wake the fuck up or this great Country will see an actual Civil War.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 7, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> I'm 61 years old, been married 41 years, have raised 3 incredible kids, have since 6 grandchildren, have been self employed for most of my entire career and currently run a very successful business that I started from scratch 18 years ago, spent 6 years in the Marines, lived in Alaska, California, Washington, and North Carolina, and even pastored a church for 20 years, building it from the ground up (during my religious stint in life). I've been around the block, more than once. And I grow fantastic fucking weed! I'm also an athlete, take no fucking meds, and I'm actually a nice guy. And, I don't watch the fucking news! I stay informed, but not by sitting in front of a TV while CNN, FOX, CBS, and all of the other media outlets pour out their constant negative bullshit that does nothing but go in circles. I have better things to do.
> 
> And I never joined Rollitup to talk politics, and quite frankly, I think it's sad that people do. But hey, what the fuck. And I strummed through this Thread watching everyone plow Trump under the bus. Shit, you want to see an insurrection, go back to 1861. Not only did countless motherfuckers die in the Civil War, the Confederates almost took over the White House and wanted to oust and kill Lincoln, which eventually did happen. This little protest, where a guy dressed up like a fucking bull, stealing a lectern is a fucking joke. And if this was a real Civil War, there would have been dead bodies everywhere.
> 
> And I'm so tired of people dropping Trump bombs, while a lunatic is in the White House running our Country. If this is the best the Democrats can do, and people keep voting for these left wing whackos, we are in deep shit. We are the laughing stock of the World and our enemies are going bonkers building up their military while this weak ass crazy fucker is taking a nap. Biden hasn't done jack shit in his 40 year political career. Go ahead, name one major accomplishment. Look at the circus at the Southern Border. Look at inflation. Look at the tax and spend spree the Democrats want to take this Country on. Like I said, we better wake the fuck up or this great Country will see an actual Civil War.


----------



## printer (Dec 7, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> And I never joined Rollitup to talk politics, and quite frankly, I think it's sad that people do. But hey, what the fuck. And I strummed through this Thread watching everyone plow Trump under the bus. Shit, you want to see an insurrection, go back to 1861. Not only did countless motherfuckers die in the Civil War, the Confederates almost took over the White House and wanted to oust and kill Lincoln, which eventually did happen. This little protest, where a guy dressed up like a fucking bull, stealing a lectern is a fucking joke. And if this was a real Civil War, there would have been dead bodies everywhere.


Whether guns are fired to change the will of the people or a megalomaniac uses his supporters to change the result of an election it is the same thing.

IT IS DEMOCRACY STOLEN AS BAD AS ANY DICTATOR IN A BANANA REPUBLIC.

Not sure why you can not see the gravity of treating democracy as a think only valued if you win.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Yep he failed so bad. They even walked them into the building and only shot one of the protesters. Those evil people going where their told to go.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 7, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> I'm 61 years old, been married 41 years, have raised 3 incredible kids, have since 6 grandchildren, have been self employed for most of my entire career and currently run a very successful business that I started from scratch 18 years ago, spent 6 years in the Marines, lived in Alaska, California, Washington, and North Carolina, and even pastored a church for 20 years, building it from the ground up (during my religious stint in life). I've been around the block, more than once. And I grow fantastic fucking weed! I'm also an athlete, take no fucking meds, and I'm actually a nice guy. And, I don't watch the fucking news! I stay informed, but not by sitting in front of a TV while CNN, FOX, CBS, and all of the other media outlets pour out their constant negative bullshit that does nothing but go in circles. I have better things to do.
> 
> And I never joined Rollitup to talk politics, and quite frankly, I think it's sad that people do. But hey, what the fuck. And I strummed through this Thread watching everyone plow Trump under the bus. Shit, you want to see an insurrection, go back to 1861. Not only did countless motherfuckers die in the Civil War, the Confederates almost took over the White House and wanted to oust and kill Lincoln, which eventually did happen. This little protest, where a guy dressed up like a fucking bull, stealing a lectern is a fucking joke. And if this was a real Civil War, there would have been dead bodies everywhere.
> 
> And I'm so tired of people dropping Trump bombs, while a lunatic is in the White House running our Country. If this is the best the Democrats can do, and people keep voting for these left wing whackos, we are in deep shit. We are the laughing stock of the World and our enemies are going bonkers building up their military while this weak ass crazy fucker is taking a nap. Biden hasn't done jack shit in his 40 year political career. Go ahead, name one major accomplishment. Look at the circus at the Southern Border. Look at inflation. Look at the tax and spend spree the Democrats want to take this Country on. Like I said, we better wake the fuck up or this great Country will see an actual Civil War.


You have it backwards.

The Old South never had a chance during the Civil War. Their hope was that people of the North would decide war to preserve the Union was not worth the cost. They were wrong about that, among other things. Same with the shit going down today. The invasion and sacking of our Capitol Building was a failure in that Trump did not manage to overturn our election and murder his enemies. As with the South's violent attempt at secession, after they failed on Jan 6, it became necessary to use the might and will of the US government to ensure this does not happen again. 

Too bad for you it hurts your feelings.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 7, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> I'm 61 years old, been married 41 years, have raised 3 incredible kids, have since 6 grandchildren, have been self employed for most of my entire career and currently run a very successful business that I started from scratch 18 years ago, spent 6 years in the Marines, lived in Alaska, California, Washington, and North Carolina, and even pastored a church for 20 years, building it from the ground up (during my religious stint in life). I've been around the block, more than once. And I grow fantastic fucking weed! I'm also an athlete, take no fucking meds, and I'm actually a nice guy. And, I don't watch the fucking news! I stay informed, but not by sitting in front of a TV while CNN, FOX, CBS, and all of the other media outlets pour out their constant negative bullshit that does nothing but go in circles. I have better things to do.
> 
> And I never joined Rollitup to talk politics, and quite frankly, I think it's sad that people do. But hey, what the fuck. And I strummed through this Thread watching everyone plow Trump under the bus. Shit, you want to see an insurrection, go back to 1861. Not only did countless motherfuckers die in the Civil War, the Confederates almost took over the White House and wanted to oust and kill Lincoln, which eventually did happen. This little protest, where a guy dressed up like a fucking bull, stealing a lectern is a fucking joke. And if this was a real Civil War, there would have been dead bodies everywhere.
> 
> And I'm so tired of people dropping Trump bombs, while a lunatic is in the White House running our Country. If this is the best the Democrats can do, and people keep voting for these left wing whackos, we are in deep shit. We are the laughing stock of the World and our enemies are going bonkers building up their military while this weak ass crazy fucker is taking a nap. Biden hasn't done jack shit in his 40 year political career. Go ahead, name one major accomplishment. Look at the circus at the Southern Border. Look at inflation. Look at the tax and spend spree the Democrats want to take this Country on. Like I said, we better wake the fuck up or this great Country will see an actual Civil War.


Sounds like you got radicalized with whatever online spam you read enough to think that last paragraph makes sense outside of a right wing information bubble. Which is easy since you seem to tick a lot of boxes of people we know are under attack from the right wing propagandists.

One thing? It would be easy to say the violence against women, or the victims right to speak at a sentencing hearing, child sex predator registration, hell even the assault rifle ban, but I will go more recent and name the largest infrastructure investment in American history that was just passed. After 4 years of the last guy saying he would get it done every week, it really is a pretty big deal.


----------



## canndo (Dec 7, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> This Thread is rampant with nothing but biased bullshit that has been fabricated by the MSM. Wake the fuck up and realize we are the fucking puppets and they pull the strings. Politics has always been, and always will be, a place of broken promises, corrupt politicians, and people who don't give a rats ass about you and I. You can dog Trump all you want, who's done plenty of bad shit, while FJB is taking a nap and beating off while reading a teleprompter. Our Government is fucked and you pawns are bloody stupid to follow these idiots who've drawn you into a narrative that is floundering in the piss of these Media giants who want to tear this Country apart. When it comes down to it, it's all about the money fuckers.



But in reality, those who toss a blanket of distrust and disgust over the entirety of "gubmint" are the ones that are playing directly into the hands of Republicans.

"They are all bums and I'm not going to play along " is the very sentiment the right is seeking to evoke.

Those who are now certain that proper government can accomplish nothing of value are the ones who will see to it that government fails and in so doing doom us all to very very bad government from here on.


----------



## canndo (Dec 7, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> I'm 61 years old, been married 41 years, have raised 3 incredible kids, have since 6 grandchildren, have been self employed for most of my entire career and currently run a very successful business that I started from scratch 18 years ago, spent 6 years in the Marines, lived in Alaska, California, Washington, and North Carolina, and even pastored a church for 20 years, building it from the ground up (during my religious stint in life). I've been around the block, more than once. And I grow fantastic fucking weed! I'm also an athlete, take no fucking meds, and I'm actually a nice guy. And, I don't watch the fucking news! I stay informed, but not by sitting in front of a TV while CNN, FOX, CBS, and all of the other media outlets pour out their constant negative bullshit that does nothing but go in circles. I have better things to do.
> 
> And I never joined Rollitup to talk politics, and quite frankly, I think it's sad that people do. But hey, what the fuck. And I strummed through this Thread watching everyone plow Trump under the bus. Shit, you want to see an insurrection, go back to 1861. Not only did countless motherfuckers die in the Civil War, the Confederates almost took over the White House and wanted to oust and kill Lincoln, which eventually did happen. This little protest, where a guy dressed up like a fucking bull, stealing a lectern is a fucking joke. And if this was a real Civil War, there would have been dead bodies everywhere.
> 
> And I'm so tired of people dropping Trump bombs, while a lunatic is in the White House running our Country. If this is the best the Democrats can do, and people keep voting for these left wing whackos, we are in deep shit. We are the laughing stock of the World and our enemies are going bonkers building up their military while this weak ass crazy fucker is taking a nap. Biden hasn't done jack shit in his 40 year political career. Go ahead, name one major accomplishment. Look at the circus at the Southern Border. Look at inflation. Look at the tax and spend spree the Democrats want to take this Country on. Like I said, we better wake the fuck up or this great Country will see an actual Civil War.



Ever think that your business was settled if precariously on a base of good government? Hmm? You have a sound dollar, predictable and reasonable legal system, a constant infrastructure and customers who are relatively unafraid of their society. This is spawned and perpetuated by government. No one so far needs to "grease" the palms of local officials or some gang that promises fireworks should your payments be late.

Laughing stock? I think it possible that your purposeful avoidance of information and current events might have blinded you to the antics of Mr trump on the international stage.

I'll fill you in if I must. 

Do you need to be reminded of our reason less trade wars that were labeled as "easy to win" as we subsidized farmers and steel manufacturers with billions of dollars that mr trump assured us all were being paid for by China.

Weak? Biden is holding the line against putting as I type whole mr trump buckled before that Russian who took Russian side at every single opportunity even giving away other countries secrets in the oval office.

Mr trump deserves all the scorn heaped upon him and more. 

See, the right demands absolute polarity. If I hate trump I must therefore idolize biden. And true to their adolescent perspective, if one so much as tolerates trump he must therefore be worshiping biden.

Most of us don't keep those sorts of ideologies


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

canndo said:


> See, the right demands absolute polarity. If I hate trump I must therefore idolize biden. And true to their adolescent perspective, if one so much as tolerates trump he must therefore be worshiping biden.
> 
> Most of us don't keep those sorts of ideologies


Really cause your conrards in arms hold other to that ideology


----------



## canndo (Dec 7, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Really cause your conrards in arms hold other to that ideology



Um.
Wut?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5042370


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

canndo said:


> Um.
> Wut?


Its what not wut. 
And your Conrad's in arms hold others to the same ideology that you say you don't hold. Thanks for the chuckle though.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 7, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Its what not wut.
> And your Conrad's in arms hold others to the same ideology that you say you don't hold. Thanks for the chuckle though.


only 60% of that POS Harley you got is made in the US. fun factoid #48


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 7, 2021)

canndo said:


> Um.
> Wut?


Conrards.

(edit) no!
Conrard’s


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 7, 2021)

maxanus1 said:


> Its what not wut.
> And your Conrad's in arms hold others to the same ideology that you say you don't hold. Thanks for the chuckle though.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 7, 2021)

Update
Now it’s Conrad’s


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5042579


Well don't take a lot to confuse you guys huh.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2021)

*Is An Indictment In Mark Meadows’ Future? | Zerlina.*





Mark Meadows is no longer complying with the House Select Committee investigating Jan. 6. Is an indictment in his future? Former U.S. Attorney Joyce Vance weighs in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2021)

*Judge Sets Bannon Trial for July; Mark Meadows on the Verge of Being the Next Contempt Referral*





Judge Carl Nichols just set Steve Bannon's criminal contempt of Congress trial for July. Here is a review of today's court hearing and why the possible defenses floated by Bannon's attorneys - things like "selective prosecution" and an asserted lack of legislative purpose by the select committee - will fail. Also, there are signs that Donald Trump's former Chief of Staff Mark Meadows may refuse to appear before the House committee tomorrow, in violation of a congressional subpoena. The House committee just released a statement that if Meadows fails to appear they will begin the contempt referral process for him as well.


----------



## canndo (Dec 7, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Its what not wut.
> And your Conrad's in arms hold others to the same ideology that you say you don't hold. Thanks for the chuckle though.



I got no Conrads, I don't even know what the hell they are. So who holds whom to their conrads again?


----------



## canndo (Dec 7, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Well don't take a lot to confuse you guys huh.



I've never been proud of any ability I might have to confuse. It is the chance to elucidate that encourages me to persist.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Update
> Now it’s Conrad’s


A subtle reminder that pot is a drug that affects different people differently


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2021)

canndo said:


> I've never been proud of any ability I might have to confuse. It is the chance to elucidate that encourages me to persist.


elucidate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2021)

canndo said:


> I got no Conrads, I don't even know what the hell they are.


This one is a trump loving piece of shit. Not sure if they’re all the same.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> A subtle reminder that pot is a drug that affects different people differently


It’s usually not a performance enhancing drug.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 8, 2021)

Doin it! Its a performance enhancer for doin it.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> This one is a trump loving piece of shit. Not sure if they’re all the same.
> 
> View attachment 5042744


this is the CEO model replicant.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2021)

they're cannibalizing now.









Trump-loving lawyer Lin Wood accuses Marjorie Taylor Greene of being under the 'influence of the devil'


Attorney Lin Wood is ratcheting up his feud with fellow far-right provocateurs, including Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene.In an interview with The Daily Beast, the Trump-supporting lawyer accused Greene of being a "deep state" agent who is under the "influence of the devil."Wood is also threatening...




www.rawstory.com





starting now we're going into late-nite gold territory.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 8, 2021)

Who will wield the power of Q!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2021)

they don't even use a real tree? WTF..how does that say Merry Christmas by supporting tree farmers..it doesn't.

*FOX doesn't support Farmers.*









Fox News Christmas tree relit after fire in Midtown; suspect released


Workers quickly replaced the Christmas tree that was set on fire outside the Fox News building in Midtown.




abc7ny.com





Police say the 49-year-old suspect climbed up "the metal superstructure" -- the tree is an artificial sculpture that is shaped to look like a tree -- lit papers he brought with him on fire, and shoved the papers into the tree structure.



we have a whole leftist unhoused militia traveling under the cloak of night; righting the wrongs of evil doers- some during the day.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 8, 2021)

Good. He should have shot at their building while at it.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> This one is a trump loving piece of shit. Not sure if they’re all the same.
> 
> View attachment 5042744


Who is Conrad Hilton?

they're all the same.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Good. He should have shot at their building while at it.


are you eastern or western slope? you don't have to say if it's private..just want to know how close my homes are.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Who is Conrad Hilton?
> 
> they're all the same.


Conrad Black. trumps buddy that he pardoned.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> are you eastern or western slope? you don't have to say if it's private..just want to know how close my homes are.


South Denver my ire nowadays is directed at school boards.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2021)

did we talk about this yet?









Army Generals Lied to Congress About Their Jan. 6 Response, Says Ex-D.C. Guard Official


Col. Earl Matthews called two top Army generals, including Michael Flynn’s brother, “absolute and unmitigated liars” for how they described their actions in response to the insurrection




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> did we talk about this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leavenworth, I hope.


----------



## canndo (Dec 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> elucidate.



Funny, thought I wrote that. Can't blame auto correct. Funny tho.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2021)

canndo said:


> Funny, thought I wrote that. Can't blame auto correct. Funny tho.


you did and i liked it which is why i gave you 'love'..then i repeat posted the word. i like words; which i would've been an English Major.

when all you have are your words..? some people give a shit and some don't; i like those who do.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Who will wield the power of Q!


Castle Orangeskull


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2021)

printer said:


> *Judge sets July trial date in Bannon case*
> U.S. District Judge Carl Nichols said during a pretrial hearing that while he was not convinced by federal prosecutors' efforts to accelerate the schedule, he did not believe that a trial should wait for nearly a year, as Bannon's defense team had argued
> 
> While Nichols's scheduling order did not give the defense as much time to prepare as they asked for, the summer trial date could hamper the select committee's ability to get information out of the one-time Trump White House strategist.
> ...


he has to stay in a cell until then, right? the fat rummy doesn't get to run loose spreading more shit till then, does he?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s usually not a performance enhancing drug.


unless you're in a donut eating contest


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> I'm 61 years old, been married 41 years, have raised 3 incredible kids, have since 6 grandchildren, have been self employed for most of my entire career and currently run a very successful business that I started from scratch 18 years ago, spent 6 years in the Marines, lived in Alaska, California, Washington, and North Carolina, and even pastored a church for 20 years, building it from the ground up (during my religious stint in life). I've been around the block, more than once. And I grow fantastic fucking weed! I'm also an athlete, take no fucking meds, and I'm actually a nice guy. And, I don't watch the fucking news! I stay informed, but not by sitting in front of a TV while CNN, FOX, CBS, and all of the other media outlets pour out their constant negative bullshit that does nothing but go in circles. I have better things to do.
> 
> And I never joined Rollitup to talk politics, and quite frankly, I think it's sad that people do. But hey, what the fuck. And I strummed through this Thread watching everyone plow Trump under the bus. Shit, you want to see an insurrection, go back to 1861. Not only did countless motherfuckers die in the Civil War, the Confederates almost took over the White House and wanted to oust and kill Lincoln, which eventually did happen. This little protest, where a guy dressed up like a fucking bull, stealing a lectern is a fucking joke. And if this was a real Civil War, there would have been dead bodies everywhere.
> 
> And I'm so tired of people dropping Trump bombs, while a lunatic is in the White House running our Country. If this is the best the Democrats can do, and people keep voting for these left wing whackos, we are in deep shit. We are the laughing stock of the World and our enemies are going bonkers building up their military while this weak ass crazy fucker is taking a nap. Biden hasn't done jack shit in his 40 year political career. Go ahead, name one major accomplishment. Look at the circus at the Southern Border. Look at inflation. Look at the tax and spend spree the Democrats want to take this Country on. Like I said, we better wake the fuck up or this great Country will see an actual Civil War.


well, you're fucked then...you got to 61 and you never got over being an angry young man...everyone i know like that has died before 65, stroke, heart attack, gun shot wound from running their mouths to the wrong people...hope you do better...


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> I'm 61 years old, been married 41 years, have raised 3 incredible kids, have since 6 grandchildren, have been self employed for most of my entire career and currently run a very successful business that I started from scratch 18 years ago, spent 6 years in the Marines, lived in Alaska, California, Washington, and North Carolina, and even pastored a church for 20 years, building it from the ground up (during my religious stint in life). I've been around the block, more than once. And I grow fantastic fucking weed! I'm also an athlete, take no fucking meds, and I'm actually a nice guy. And, I don't watch the fucking news! I stay informed, but not by sitting in front of a TV while CNN, FOX, CBS, and all of the other media outlets pour out their constant negative bullshit that does nothing but go in circles. I have better things to do.
> 
> And I never joined Rollitup to talk politics, and quite frankly, I think it's sad that people do. But hey, what the fuck. And I strummed through this Thread watching everyone plow Trump under the bus. Shit, you want to see an insurrection, go back to 1861. Not only did countless motherfuckers die in the Civil War, the Confederates almost took over the White House and wanted to oust and kill Lincoln, which eventually did happen. This little protest, where a guy dressed up like a fucking bull, stealing a lectern is a fucking joke. And if this was a real Civil War, there would have been dead bodies everywhere.
> 
> And I'm so tired of people dropping Trump bombs, while a lunatic is in the White House running our Country. If this is the best the Democrats can do, and people keep voting for these left wing whackos, we are in deep shit. We are the laughing stock of the World and our enemies are going bonkers building up their military while this weak ass crazy fucker is taking a nap. Biden hasn't done jack shit in his 40 year political career. Go ahead, name one major accomplishment. Look at the circus at the Southern Border. Look at inflation. Look at the tax and spend spree the Democrats want to take this Country on. Like I said, we better wake the fuck up or this great Country will see an actual Civil War.


You must not read the news. The lunatic in the White House has been succeeded by an average Joe.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 8, 2021)

I am having a hard time with "radical Leftist Joe biden." 

Tan suites and Dijon mustard....motherfucker let's burn it down! Wild times. So much radical. 

That view is why I think trying to constantly tack to the center is silly. The democrats party keeps moving towards the right, the Republicans also move right. Now the center is some weird bullshit and still...an 80 year old boring as shit dude that a bunch are viewing as a pussy is now a radical Leftist.

We can't even get single payer. Fuck.


----------



## mooray (Dec 8, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I am having a hard time with "radical Leftist Joe biden."
> 
> Tan suites and Dijon mustard....motherfucker let's burn it down! Wild times. So much radical.
> 
> ...


They'll tell you the opposite, that they're only pushing back to a party/world that's shifting to the extreme left. 

When you look at actions, they complain about the Green New Deal and other bills that are endlessly circling the drain, while simultaneously ignoring fifty years of abortion laws that are actually being changed. Their main metric/reference is just their feelings.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I am having a hard time with "radical Leftist Joe biden."
> 
> Tan suites and Dijon mustard....motherfucker let's burn it down! Wild times. So much radical.
> 
> ...


It illustrates how dishonestly the Fascist right defines the left. Every time I see a centrist get tagged “far left” that dishonesty, and the authoritarian intention, is on display.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2021)

get ready.









Trump’s Next Coup Has Already Begun


January 6 was practice. Donald Trump’s GOP is much better positioned to subvert the next election.




www.theatlantic.com







i literally will pray for us.


----------



## printer (Dec 8, 2021)

*Meadows suing Pelosi, Jan. 6 committee*
In a civil complaint filed Wednesday afternoon, Meadows's lawyers said the select committee does not have the authority to issue the subpoenas directed at him or obtain his phone records from a third party and that President Biden's refusal to assert executive privilege opens constitutional questions that should be decided through legal action.

"As a result, Mr. Meadows, a witness, has been put in the untenable position of choosing between conflicting privilege claims that are of constitutional origin and dimension and having to either risk enforcement of the subpoena issued to him, not merely by the House of Representatives, but through actions by the Executive and Judicial Branches, or, alternatively, unilaterally abandoning the former president’s claims of privileges and immunities," the complaint reads. "Thus, Mr. Meadows turns to the courts to say what the law is."

The lawsuit says Meadows believed the committee would "act in good faith" until he learned over the weekend the lawmakers had subpoenaed Verizon for his personal phone records. The telecommunications company told Meadows in a letter dated Saturday that it would comply with the committee's subpoena by Dec. 15 unless a court ordered otherwise.

"If indeed Mr. Meadows refuses to appear, the Select Committee will be left no choice but to advance contempt proceedings and recommend that the body in which Mr. Meadows once served refer him for criminal prosecution," Thompson said in a joint statement Tuesday with the committee's vice chairwoman, Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.).

Thompson said that Meadows needs to tell the committee "about voluminous official records stored in his personal phone and email accounts, which were required to be turned over to the National Archives in accordance with the Presidential Records Act."

"The Select Committee’s subpoena to Mr. Meadows unlawfully seeks information covered by executive privilege and improperly attempts to compel testimony by a senior Executive Branch official," the lawsuit reads. "During his time as Chief of Staff, Mr. Meadows was among the most senior Executive Branch officials and his communications and deliberations were covered by executive privilege." 








Meadows suing Pelosi, Jan. 6 committee


Former Trump White House chief of staff Mark Meadows is suing Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) and the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol as he f…




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 8, 2021)

printer said:


> *Meadows suing Pelosi, Jan. 6 committee*
> In a civil complaint filed Wednesday afternoon, Meadows's lawyers said the select committee does not have the authority to issue the subpoenas directed at him or obtain his phone records from a third party and that President Biden's refusal to assert executive privilege opens constitutional questions that should be decided through legal action.
> 
> "As a result, Mr. Meadows, a witness, has been put in the untenable position of choosing between conflicting privilege claims that are of constitutional origin and dimension and having to either risk enforcement of the subpoena issued to him, not merely by the House of Representatives, but through actions by the Executive and Judicial Branches, or, alternatively, unilaterally abandoning the former president’s claims of privileges and immunities," the complaint reads. "Thus, Mr. Meadows turns to the courts to say what the law is."
> ...





hanimmal said:


> Maybe, he still could just be playing the clock to stretch it out a bit by pretending that he is going to cooperate but as soon as he gets asked anything he then claims Executive Privilege/5th.
> 
> Lucy and the football kind of game is something that should be expected at this point.


Hopefully the courts will go full Peter Griffin on Meadows.





And Charlie Brown can finally kick the football.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2021)

*Mark Meadows In Contempt of Congress & With No Viable Executive Privilege, It's Indictment Time*





Donald Trump's former Chief of Staff Mark Meadows committed the crime of contempt of Congress today by failing to appear on a lawfully issued congressional subpoena. The committee has announced it will move to hold Meadows in contempt and refer him for criminal prosecution.

Although Meadows is trying to claim executive privilege (and there is some caselaw from the Nixon days suggesting a former president might have some lingering executive privilege), this video sets out the three reasons any executive privilege claim by Meadows should be rejected. 

Also, the committee reveals a deeply incriminate text from November 6, 2020 - after Trump lost the election - showing that Meadows was all in on the efforts to corruptly overturn the election results. So with nowhere left to go, Meadows decides his best play is . . . to file a frivolous lawsuit against Nancy Pelosi and the House select committee in a transparent attempt to weaponize the courts, delay the matter and run out the clock - a page straight out of Trump's playbook. .


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 9, 2021)

printer said:


> *Meadows suing Pelosi, Jan. 6 committee*
> In a civil complaint filed Wednesday afternoon, Meadows's lawyers said the select committee does not have the authority to issue the subpoenas directed at him or obtain his phone records from a third party and that President Biden's refusal to assert executive privilege opens constitutional questions that should be decided through legal action.
> 
> "As a result, Mr. Meadows, a witness, has been put in the untenable position of choosing between conflicting privilege claims that are of constitutional origin and dimension and having to either risk enforcement of the subpoena issued to him, not merely by the House of Representatives, but through actions by the Executive and Judicial Branches, or, alternatively, unilaterally abandoning the former president’s claims of privileges and immunities," the complaint reads. "Thus, Mr. Meadows turns to the courts to say what the law is."
> ...


Executive Privilege that are of Constitutional origin is designated for Sitting President only.

If Mark Meadows* claims* Trump President of the World; will we hear it?

i know we'll add up all of Trumps holdings and declare him president based upon accomplishment WTF?!!!!!!!!!!

some how some way he will not stop until he has 'president' in front of his name, locked up or dead.



this kind of person *never* stops and must be removed in some way from the landscape or we're goners..just like Vermim Supreme never stops but he's just eccentric.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Castle Orangeskull


is that a Burger King kids meal toy?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Hopefully the courts will go full Peter Griffin on Meadows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Charlie Brown football thing is often referred to by men i speak with (not meaning this post) IRL and here.

you guys have really been traumatized by that; the writer didn't realize what he was doing to our future men by emasculating.

FTW i am not a fan of Charlie Brown franchise even as a kid;; had to watch it because it was what was on. Lucy was a bully and then some.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> is that a Burger King kids meal toy?


Not sure. I was pleased to find it in the right color on image search.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the Charlie Brown football thing is often referred to by men i speak with (not meaning this post) IRL and here.
> 
> you guys have really been traumatized by that; the writer didn't realize what he was doing to our future men by emasculating.
> 
> FTW i am not a fan of Charlie Brown franchise even as a kid;; had to watch it because it was what was on. Lucy was a bully and then some.


I never really thought of it as emasculating, but I can see how that would be the case for some. I always just thought of it as a perfect metaphor for someone who always screws someone else over at the last second by tricking them into thinking they won't this time.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I never really thought of it as emasculating, but I can see how that would be the case for some. I always just thought of it as a perfect metaphor for someone who always screws someone else over at the last second by tricking them into thinking they won't this time.


but thats what she does so not a metaphor- it's an action that she repeats over and over..fool me once shame on you..but fool me twice?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> but thats what she does so not a metaphor- it's an action that she repeats over and over..fool me once shame on you..but fool me twice?


I just never looked at it from a view of it being a girl schooling a boy is what I meant. The metaphor is by just saying 'Lucy and the football' to get the point across of why I didn't trust Meadows saying he was going to work with the investigation into the attempted insurrection. Or am I mistaken, metaphor is one of those tricky things that I really never made sure to nail down the exact definition, kind of like 'literally' or whatever it was that the actual definition was changed to encompass how people always mistook it for.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> but thats what she does so not a metaphor- it's an action that she repeats over and over..fool me once shame on you..but fool me twice?


I see that as an illustration of her (sex-unrelated) narcissism and his codependent driving need to finally kick that thing, leaving him with a sort of Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## printer (Dec 9, 2021)

*'Stop the Steal' rally organizer cooperating with Jan. 6 committee: *
The New York Times reported on Wednesday that Ali Alexander, a right-wing provocateur and longtime Republican operative, is cooperating with the House panel’s probe following a subpoena in October. He appeared for a deposition 

Congressional investigators subpoenaed Alexander, who was born Ali Abdul Akbar, on Oct. 7. He was listed on a permit application for the “One Nation Under God” event, which was meant to be a rally for “the election fraud in the swing states.”

“Mr. Alexander explained it was the intention of Stop the Steal to direct earlier attendees of a rally on the Ellipse in Washington, D.C. on Jan. 6 held by Women for America First and ‘sponsored’ by Stop the Steal to march at the conclusion of that rally to Lot 8 on the U.S. Capitol Grounds, which is the location for which the [U.S. Capitol Police] granted the permit for the ‘One Nation Under God,’ rally,” the committee wrote in a statement.

Alexander’s reported cooperation comes following several subpoenas by the committee. Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.), the vice chair of the panel, announced on Thursday that the panel has already met with almost 300 witnesses and has “received exceptionally interesting and important documents” from witnesses, including former Trump chief of staff Mark Meadows.

“I want to be crystal clear at the outset. I had nothing to do with any violence or lawbreaking that happened on January 6,” Alexander will say in his opening remarks.

“I had nothing to do with the planning. I had nothing to do with the preparation. And I had nothing to do with the execution. Any suggestion on the contrary is factually false. Anyone who suggests I had anything to do with the unlawful activities on January 6 is wrong. They’re either mistaken or lying,” he added.

Alexander is one of the rally organizers who has been vocal about allegedly cooperating with lawmakers ahead of Jan. 6. He has revealed on livestreams that he had discussions with Reps. Mo Brooks (R-Ala.), Andy Biggs (R-Ariz.) and Paul Gosar (R-Ariz.).








‘Stop the Steal’ rally organizer cooperating with Jan. 6 committee: report


A right-wing activist who helped organize the “Stop the Steal” rallies is reportedly cooperating with the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol.The New York Times re…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I see that as an illustration of her (sex-unrelated) narcissism and his codependent driving need to finally kick that thing, leaving him with a sort of Stockholm syndrome.


it..does..exist.









The Secret Rage Behind Lucy’s Pulling the Football Away From Charlie Brown Every Fall


Everyone has their favorite telltale signs of the approaching autumn: Mother Nature maxing out the hue and saturation sliders on her favorite arboreal...




slate.com





she was a sadistic bitch!

but in the beginning it was Charlie Brown who publicly and cruelly mocks her.

good article.


----------



## Guitar Man (Dec 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, you're fucked then...you got to 61 and you never got over being an angry young man...everyone i know like that has died before 65, stroke, heart attack, gun shot wound from running their mouths to the wrong people...hope you do better...


Not angry until I see people like you running off their mouths about nothing but bullshit. But even then, I can get a good laugh in the midst of the chaos. Chill the fuck out, Rubber man.  This is a MJ forum where people are supposed to be talking about MJ. I wish they would delete this political section.


----------



## Guitar Man (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5042370


Ahhhh, that explains it! Hard to find those pesky facts when you don't read. When's the last time you've read a book?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> Ahhhh, that explains it! Hard to find those pesky facts when you don't read. When's the last time you've read a book?


I actually did read that meandering, nonsensical pile of shit post that you’re so proud of. 

I found nothing factual or even interesting in the poorly written trope.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> Not angry until I see people like you running off their mouths about nothing but bullshit. But even then, I can get a good laugh in the midst of the chaos. Chill the fuck out, Rubber man.  This is a MJ forum where people are supposed to be talking about MJ. I wish they would delete this political section.


well then, why don't you get the fuck out of it? doesn't sound like you hate it, sounds like you like having a place to come and insult people, and be a general pain in the ass. i'll tell you what...i'll ignore you, and make it that much less appealing. then it ought to be easier for you to go back to giving shitty weed advice on the mj forum, and stay out of the adults way. by by now...


----------



## Guitar Man (Dec 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You have it backwards.
> 
> The Old South never had a chance during the Civil War. Their hope was that people of the North would decide war to preserve the Union was not worth the cost. They were wrong about that, among other things. Same with the shit going down today. The invasion and sacking of our Capitol Building was a failure in that Trump did not manage to overturn our election and murder his enemies. As with the South's violent attempt at secession, after they failed on Jan 6, it became necessary to use the might and will of the US government to ensure this does not happen again.
> 
> Too bad for you it hurts your feelings.


Not so fast. The South did have a chance at winning this war. 









Could the South Have Won the Civil War? - History


Could the South have won the Civil War? In this article, you'll find answers on how the South could have changed history.




www.historyonthenet.com





"After the war, various Confederate generals expressed their views that the war had been winnable. In 1874, Joseph E. Johnston insisted that the South had not been “guilty of the high crime of undertaking a war without the means of waging it successfully.” Pierre G. T. Beauregard added, “No people ever warred for independence with more relative advantages than the Confederates.” E. Porter Alexander’s retrospective assessment was more modest than Beauregard’s, but he too thought the South could have won:

When the South entered upon war with power so immensely her superior in men & money, & all the wealth of modern resources in machinery and transportation appliances by land & sea, she could entertain but one single hope of final success. That was, that the desperation of her resistance would finally exact from her adversary such a price in blood & treasure as to exhaust the enthusiasm of its population for the objects of the war. We could not hope to conquer her. Our one chance was to wear her out.

Much of Europe expected (and desired) a Confederate victory. The downfall of “the American colossus,” opined the Times, would be good “riddance of a nightmare. . . . Excepting a few gentlemen of republican tendencies, we all expect, we nearly all wish, success to the Confederate cause.” Joining in was the Earl of Shrewsbury, who cheerfully predicted: “that the dissolution of the Union is inevitable, and that men before [sic] me will live to see an aristocracy established in America.” As late as 1863, Russia’s minister to the United States declared, “The republican form of government, so much talked about by the Europeans and so much praised by the Americans, is breaking down. What can be expected from a country where men of humble origin are elevated to the highest positions?”

A Southern victory was not out of the question. After all, it had been only eighty years since the supposedly inferior American revolutionaries had vanquished the mighty Redcoats of King George III and less than fifty years since the outgunned Russians had repelled and destroyed the powerful invading army of Napoleon."


----------



## Guitar Man (Dec 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well then, why don't you get the fuck out of it? doesn't sound like you hate it, sounds like you like having a place to come and insult people, and be a general pain in the ass. i'll tell you what...i'll ignore you, and make it that much less appealing. then it ought to be easier for you to go back to giving shitty weed advice on the mj forum, and stay out of the adults way. by by now...


You made the bad call by insulting me with your premature analysis about who I am. You're the one spending all day on this forum because you have nothing better to do. Go experience life and find out what you're missing. What are your accomplishments? What have you really done to change the World? I've haven't darkened the door of RIU for years because people like you have ruined it.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 9, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> Not so fast. The South did have a chance at winning this war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confederate generals. The guys who lost. They say they would have won if they hadn't lost. You also cite absolutist monarchs who believed that God had picked THEM to rule. It's ironic that a right wingnut from the 2020's would align themselves with plantation owners and divine right despots. I'll give you a pro tip: The South Will Not Rise Again. Also, feudal Europe was only great for the tiny number of people who were at the top. And you cite those people as if their opinion carries weight. lol

Europe at the time was ruled by entrenched absolutist monarchs. You know what? After Antietam, the powers in Europe took one look at the casualties and wanted no part of tangling with the US. Also, Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation ended any moral support for the South as well. Your argument is a dead end. "If we hadn't lost, we would have won". The south didn't just lose, it was defeated. The war ended because the South was out of men, money, food and the will to fight. They never had a chance and the defeat was total. 

You are citing Confederate Generals, the same ones who lost.

It wasn't even close.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2021)

i'm just not dealing with trolls anymore...i refuse to provide them any entertainment value at all. i may not be a thinker of great thoughts, but there just isn't enough room in my head to allow a lazy, bad troll to live in it rent free...


----------



## Guitar Man (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I actually did read that meandering, nonsensical pile of shit post that you’re so proud of.
> 
> I found nothing factual or even interesting in the poorly written trope.


And about that book you've read?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 9, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> And about that book you've read?


At least he read one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

*Breaking: Appeals Court Rules Against Trump In White House Doc Fight*





NBC News Justice Correspondent Pete Williams on the breaking news that a DC appeals court has ruled against former President Trump on White House record.


----------



## Guitar Man (Dec 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Confederate generals. The guys who lost. They say they would have won if they hadn't lost. You also cite absolutist monarchs who believed that God had picked THEM to rule. It's ironic that a right wingnut from the 2020's would align themselves with plantation owners and divine right despots. I'll give you a pro tip: The South Will Not Rise Again. Also, feudal Europe was only great for the tiny number of people who were at the top. And you cite those people as if their opinion carries weight. lol
> 
> Europe at the time was ruled by entrenched absolutist monarchs. You know what? After Antietam, the powers in Europe took one look at the casualties and wanted no part of tangling with the US. Also, Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation ended any moral support for the South as well. Your argument is a dead end. "If we hadn't lost, we would have won". The south didn't just lose, it was defeated. The war ended because the South was out of men, money, food and the will to fight. They never had a chance and the defeat was total.
> 
> ...


That's your opinion. Wars are a fickle anatomy that can go any direction via the unexpected. The Japanese thought Americans were weak and soft. Vietnam became riddled in politics. Afghanistan is marbled in ancient tribalism that even the greatest military powers on Earth can seem to penetrate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> And about that book you've read?


I’ve read quite a few about the American civil war and your idiotic post was the first time I read about the confederacy taking over the White House and killing Lincoln. 

It’ts obvious you get your history from Uncle John’s bathroom reader. Are you considering that a book?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> At least he read one.


Thanks. 



I think.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Hopefully the courts will go full Peter Griffin on Meadows.


how can you claim the 5th while just publishing a book that describes jan 6 events??? 

i hope the 6th committee has enough info already where they don't need these traitors to testify but still send them to prison anyways


----------



## Guitar Man (Dec 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Confederate generals. The guys who lost. They say they would have won if they hadn't lost. You also cite absolutist monarchs who believed that God had picked THEM to rule. It's ironic that a right wingnut from the 2020's would align themselves with plantation owners and divine right despots. I'll give you a pro tip: The South Will Not Rise Again. Also, feudal Europe was only great for the tiny number of people who were at the top. And you cite those people as if their opinion carries weight. lol
> 
> Europe at the time was ruled by entrenched absolutist monarchs. You know what? After Antietam, the powers in Europe took one look at the casualties and wanted no part of tangling with the US. Also, Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation ended any moral support for the South as well. Your argument is a dead end. "If we hadn't lost, we would have won". The south didn't just lose, it was defeated. The war ended because the South was out of men, money, food and the will to fight. They never had a chance and the defeat was total.
> 
> ...


In case you're interested, here's an excellent read. Just finished it. 5 Stars. An in depth account of why we lost this war. 

.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how can you claim the 5th while just publishing a book that describes jan 6 events???
> 
> i hope the 6th committee has enough info already where they don't need these traitors to testify but still send them to prison anyways


Lots more could be coming in a few weeks. 

Appeals court rejects Trump's bid to keep January 6 documents from House committee








Appeals court rejects Trump's bid to keep January 6 documents from House committee


A federal appeals court Thursday ruled against former President Donald Trump in his effort to block his White House records from being released to the House select committee investigating January 6.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how can you claim the 5th while just publishing a book that describes jan 6 events???
> 
> i hope the 6th committee has enough info already where they don't need these traitors to testify but still send them to prison anyways


I guess when you know what you did is prison worthy you just have to take the shot.

I do love that the unanimous decision to rule against Trump's bullshit attempt to call executive privilege on the records from the WH.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2021)

here, how about reading an interview with someone who will always know more about history than you do?...it only took him 40 years to wake up...
https://www.theatlantic.com/podcasts/archive/2021/03/countering-the-lost-cause-narrative-the-experiment/618196/


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lots more could be coming in a few weeks.
> 
> Appeals court rejects Trump's bid to keep January 6 documents from House committee
> 
> ...


i said it before: sleepy joe should do a fireside chat and just read trump's emails, notes, etc out loud .


----------



## Guitar Man (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’ve read quite a few about the American civil war and your idiotic post was the first time I read about the confederacy taking over the White House and killing Lincoln.
> 
> It’ts obvious you get your history from Uncle John’s bathroom reader. Are you considering that a book?


This is old news.









Study contends plots by Confederacy led to Lincoln murder


Abraham Lincoln's assassination by John Wilkes Booth was the result of Confederate plans to kidnap the president or blow up the White House, a study says.




www.ajc.com





"WASHINGTON - Abraham Lincoln's assassination 120 years ago was not the action of a crazed Southern sympathizer acting alone, but the result of John Wilkes Booth's "mistaken sense of duty" after elaborate Confederate military plans to kidnap the president or blow up the White House failed, researchers say."


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I guess when you know what you did is prison worthy you just have to take the shot.
> 
> I do love that the unanimous decision to rule against Trump's bullshit attempt to call executive privilege on the records from the WH.


just drag it out til 2022 and hope the House switches??? 

full page ads and tv ads of trump's emails/notes and the back and forth of what they were trying to accomplish. force the trumptards to see what happened.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i said it before: sleepy joe should do a fireside chat and just read trump's emails, notes, etc out loud .


nope, the republicans would edit it and try to make it sound like Biden was the crazy one...and the magats would eat it up...


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nope, the republicans would edit it and try to make it sound like Biden was the crazy one...and the magats would eat it up...


sad but true.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> just drag it out til 2022 and hope the House switches???
> 
> full page ads and tv ads of trump's emails/notes and the back and forth of what they were trying to accomplish. force the trumptards to see what happened.


that is a good idea...get it peoples faces, and keep it there...just make sure trump's image is all over it, and the images of all his co-conspirators, don't give them one mm of bullshit room


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> just drag it out til 2022 and hope the House switches???
> 
> full page ads and tv ads of trump's emails/notes and the back and forth of what they were trying to accomplish. force the trumptards to see what happened.


What else are they going to do IMO. Anything that needs to get passed will with little drama out of the house, might as well stretch out these hearings next year to show the American people exactly what they are voting for (traitorous bastard con artists) when they vote for one of these Trump insurrectionist RINO's.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is a good idea...get it peoples faces, and keep it there...just make sure trump's image is all over it, and the images of all his co-conspirators, don't give them one mm of bullshit room


insert michael bloomberg. he's got the cash, he hates trump and he knows about media.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> What else are they going to do IMO. Anything that needs to get passed will with little drama out of the house, might as well stretch out these hearings next year to show the American people exactly what they are voting for (traitorous bastard con artists) when they vote for one of these Trump insurrectionist RINO's.


how about Biden/Liz Cheney for 2024??? she'd get a lot of R's on board that can't stand low brow Tumpf.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> just drag it out til 2022 and hope the House switches???
> 
> full page ads and tv ads of trump's emails/notes and the back and forth of what they were trying to accomplish. force the trumptards to see what happened.


Trumptards will still deny it. Fake news.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2021)

it seems like the lines are already drawn. it can't hurt to get the truth out there, and keep it out there, but at this point in the game, i'm not expecting many magats to switch sides, and i'm not sure i'd ever trust the ones that did.
now, the thing to do is take out as many of their upper echelon as possible. the magats are mindless morons, if you take away their leadership, they may commit violence, but it'll be random violence, with small chance of doing any real, lasting harm to the country or the constitution


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

*Rep. Raskin On 1/6 Committee: 'Everything Is Moving In Our Direction'*





Representative Jamie Raskin (D-Maryland) discusses the latest updates from the 1/6 committee and reacts to the latest news on the DC appeals court has ruling against former President Trump on releasing White House records.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it seems like the lines are already drawn. it can't hurt to get the truth out there, and keep it out there, but at this point in the game, i'm not expecting many magats to switch sides, and i'm not sure i'd ever trust the ones that did.
> now, the thing to do is take out as many of their upper echelon as possible. the magats are mindless morons, if you take away their leadership, they may commit violence, but it'll be random violence, with small chance of doing any real, lasting harm to the country or the constitution


the oath keepers and proud boys?? lol. those little bitch boys either complain about conditions in jail or rat out the others in a heart beat.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> An in depth account of why we lost this war


is invading a sovereign nation the same thing as war?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> just drag it out til 2022 and hope the House switches???
> 
> full page ads and tv ads of trump's emails/notes and the back and forth of what they were trying to accomplish. force the trumptards to see what happened.


It will go to an independent special counsel by spring, but first the congress will issue a report and recommendations and an special independent counsel should be one of them. Once they and their grand juries get ahold of it, it doesn't matter who wins the house in 2022. There will be plenty of guilty pleas from not so wealthy underlings looking for a deal and from the cut throats Trump surrounded himself with. I haven't heard much from Rudy lately, he was in the thick of it, is broke and desperate, I wonder what he will do, since Trump cut him off and he's feeling the legal heat.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will go to an independent special counsel by spring, but first the congress will issue a report and recommendations and an special independent counsel should be one of them. Once they and their grand juries get ahold of it, it doesn't matter who wins the house in 2022. There will be plenty of guilty pleas from not so wealthy underlings looking for a deal and from the cut throats Trump surrounded himself with. I haven't heard much from Rudy lately, he was in the thick of it, is broke and desperate, I wonder what he will do, since Trump cut him off and he's feeling the legal heat.


i think that putting this on the back burner for awile is the smart move. 

i don't see how gaetz is not in prison by summer 22 either? his pal is selling him down the river.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how about Biden/Liz Cheney for 2024??? she'd get a lot of R's on board that can't stand low brow Tumpf.


I like Harris as VP, but that would be a impressive ticket too. I don't think any Republican can beat Biden in 2024 to gain much from Cheney taking up her dad's role. 



rkymtnman said:


> i think that putting this on the back burner for awile is the smart move.
> 
> i don't see how gaetz is not in prison by summer 22 either? his pal is selling him down the river.


Agreed there is no reason to rush this.

The Republicans in office keep serving up cannon fodder for the Democrats to smack down on it too. As much as I hate (because I really think it is straight up propaganda about 30% of the time at least on youtube content) the Hill is the only one with this up on youtube atm.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I like Harris as VP


i liked harris too. but she's been too silent for me so far. maybe that changes?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

I'd say the shit will start to hit the fan about a month from now when the public hearings begin, the interview above with Raskin indicates they have a pretty complete and highly detailed picture of what happened on 1/6 and the events leading up to it. People are gonna publicly testify, or claim the 5th and only an idiot would lie, since they have the full story with tons of witnesses and documents.

The truth will come out, but will it really make any difference to republicans or those who lean that way? In a normal country this political situation would have long ago destroyed any political party like the republicans and in most liberal democracies, assigned them to the dust bin of history. Covid mismanagement, being in bed with the Russians and getting their help to get elected, selling out America, tax cuts for the super rich, betraying allies, appalling behavior and stunning ignorance make no difference to the spell bound republican base.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i liked harris too. but she's been too silent for me so far. maybe that changes?


I heard something about the first couple years the VP's are generally in the background more often than not. Especially with the right wing propaganda trying to paint her early on as somehow being a puppet master there is not a really good reason to have her out front so much just yet IMO. She has been backing Biden's play pretty well too, so no complaints by me at this point. There is plenty of time for her to shine.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd say the shit will start to hit the fan about a month from now when the public hearings begin, the interview above with Raskin indicates they have a pretty complete and highly detailed picture of what happened on 1/6 and the events leading up to it. People are gonna publicly testify, or claim the 5th and only an idiot would lie, since they have the full story with tons of witnesses and documents.
> 
> The truth will come out, but will it really make any difference to republicans or those who lean that way? In a normal country this political situation would have long ago destroyed any political party like the republicans and in most liberal democracies, assigned them to the dust bin of history. Covid mismanagement, being in bed with the Russians and getting their help to get elected, selling out America, tax cuts for the super rich, betraying allies, appalling behavior and stunning ignorance make no difference to the spell bound republican base.


Lol I could see a nice little panel of the usual suspects and them being asked questions about some illegal act of them trying to steal the election for Trump, and it being answered by the first person, answered by the second person, and 'fifth' by some inner circle insurrectionist like Meadows. That would not be a very good look on national TV.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 9, 2021)

Guitar Man said:


> That's your opinion. Wars are a fickle anatomy that can go any direction via the unexpected. The Japanese thought Americans were weak and soft. Vietnam became riddled in politics. Afghanistan is marbled in ancient tribalism that even the greatest military powers on Earth can seem to penetrate.


Afghanistan? Grasping at straws now? I mean, the south had it's victories in battle. Several times they won in battle. That was the limit of what they could do. They shattered the Union's armies several times. What happened? The North just built up new ones. They blockaded the South, cut off all supplies and then invaded again. The South could not compete against the North's industrial strength nor did they have the population to draw from that the North had. The myth that the South would have won if it hadn't lost is just that. 

Also terrible cause, fighting for slavery.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Lol I could see a nice little panel of the usual suspects and them being asked questions about some illegal act of them trying to steal the election for Trump, and it being answered by the first person, answered by the second person, and 'fifth' by some inner circle insurrectionist like Meadows. That would not be a very good look on national TV.


2022 is election year and they are starting it off with a bang! Trump should go down in NY while a lot of his minions plead guilty and squeal for their lives. The ringleaders should get prosecuted around 2023, but a lot of the foot soldiers are going down this year and next. Like I said, after congress is done publicly exposing the plot and tying down testimony, they should appoint an independent special counsel, a real able fire breathing patriotic former republican. One who hates their guts for destroying his party and who thinks they are despicable, a former republican would be good PR and counter political "witch hunt" accusations. There are plenty of never Trumper DOJ alumni to chose from and many would be eager for the task, it is gonna take a few years to put them all away and an independent special counsel can hound the fuckers to the grave.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 2022 is election year and they are starting it off with a bang! Trump should go down in NY while a lot of his minions plead guilty and squeal for their lives. The ringleaders should get prosecuted around 2023, but a lot of the foot soldiers are going down this year and next. Like I said, after congress is done public exposing the plot and tying down testimony, they should appoint an independent special counsel, a real able fire breathing patriotic former republican. One who hates their guts for destroying his party and who thinks they are despicable, a former republican would be good PR and counter political "witch hunt" accusations. There are plenty of never Trumper DOJ alumni to chose from and many would be eager for the task, it is gonna take a few years to put them all away and an independent special counsel can hound the fuckers to the grave.


The Republicans already blocked a special counsel. Unless the Democrats win 60 seats in the senate I don't see them getting that. Shit McConnell blocked Obama warning us about the Russian attack on our election in 2016, they are all in at this point with stopping everything holding any of them accountable.

The house investigation will expose as much as possible for the people, and the rest will be on the DoJ/Judiciary for 2023/2024 and beyond.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> The Republicans already blocked a special counsel. Unless the Democrats win 60 seats in the senate I don't see them getting that. Shit McConnell blocked Obama warning us about the Russian attack on our election in 2016, they are all in at this point with stopping everything holding any of them accountable.
> 
> The house investigation will expose as much as possible for the people, and the rest will be on the DoJ/Judiciary for 2023/2024 and beyond.


Well, they can break the filibuster over it, or the DOJ can appoint someone. In any case they can make political hay with anybody blocking the investigation or appointment of a special independent counsel. Ya never know, Mitch might not block it, he'd have McCarthy and the crazy wing of the house by the balls then, some of them are guilty in the 1/6 plot. Mitch would have more trouble blocking a conservative former republican though. Joe or Garland has the means and power to hand this off to someone who can make a full time job of going after these assholes one way or another.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

*Trump Can’t Withhold Jan. 6 Documents | Zerlina*





A federal appeals court ruled Donald Trump cannot prevent the House Jan. 6 select committee from getting hundreds of documents from that day. Glenn Kirschner breaks it down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

Adam Schiff has a grin he can't hide, they've got these guys by the balls!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rep. Schiff Says He Is ‘Confident’ Committee Will Get Trump Jan. 6 Records*





Rep. Adam Schiff on Trump’s Jan. 6 documents: “I’m confident we’ll get it, the question is just how quickly will we get it. We are, when witnesses fail to cooperate, looking for other ways of getting the same information. And this is one very important source.”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2021)

insert michael bloomberg. he's got the cash, he hates trump and he knows about media.

wonder if he would have any interest? that would be great to watch...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> the oath keepers and proud boys?? lol. those little bitch boys either complain about conditions in jail or rat out the others in a heart beat.


no...the fucking psychos like this guy...
https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2021/10/27/charlie-kirk-denounces-violence-mh-orig.cnn

there are always people who consider themselves "predators" and the rest of us prey...


----------



## HGCC (Dec 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no...the fucking psychos like this guy...
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2021/10/27/charlie-kirk-denounces-violence-mh-orig.cnn
> 
> there are always people who consider themselves "predators" and the rest of us prey...


Thank you Charlie kirk, I enjoy laughing at your stupid potato head. Dudes a meme template. 

He is a close second to Ben "I don't make women cum" Shapiro in terms of people I enjoy mocking. Tucker is in third.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Thank you Charlie kirk, I enjoy laughing at your stupid potato head. Dudes a meme template.
> 
> He is a close second to Ben "I don't make women cum" Shapiro in terms of people I enjoy mocking. Tucker is in third.


"dude" is stupid, and an asshole...and a barometer of magat attitudes...they want to kill everyone that doesn't think like they think, and look like they look...they would cut our throats in a second if they thought they could get away with it. never turn your back on someone like that, never turn your back on a magat, they won't punch you in the face (unless they outnumber you significantly) but they'll stick a knife in your back the first chance they get


----------



## HGCC (Dec 10, 2021)

There's a reason I back direct action and stepping directly to them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Tucker is in third.


fucker carlson is the most popular talk show host on tv...that is a fucking scary statement right there, and it's true....Fox reaches an average 4.5 million viewers a day with that shit bag, spewing hateful lies and propaganda...he should be kicked off of any kind of media as an enemy of the people and a detriment to the common good


----------



## HGCC (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

*Appeals Court Denies Trump's Bid To Withhold Documents From January 6 Committee*





A federal appeals court on Thursday rejected former president Trump’s bid to keep White House documents secret from the committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol.

MSNBC's Heilemann says it's all over for Trump after appeals court loss


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Appeals Court Denies Trump's Bid To Withhold Documents From January 6 Committee*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno about that, he still has a hand picked supreme court to fall back on, till they either pass or rule on this, he still has weasel room


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i dunno about that, he still has a hand picked supreme court to fall back on, till they either pass or rule on this, he still has weasel room


His corner is getting tighter every day. I doubt the SCOTUS will even hear the case, if they do they will support this strongly worded 68 page unanimous decision. He has two weeks to appeal, so I'd say after the new year, just as the committee is gearing up. There are other sources of the "official" documents they want and they have many already, most time people forward a copy of their work email to their home account to cover their ass. Also most of those involved kept notes memorializing conversations to cover their ass, or use for a future book and they haven't even scratched the surface there. Then there are the text messages and apparently Meadows texted his head off during 1/6 and it might cost him his head.

All the lawyer/ prosecutors on the committee have grins they can't hide and all are saying they pretty well have the whole picture. They've got these guys by the balls, the real guilty ones will either rat, refuse to show, or plead the 5th, Trump will end up in a NY prison before he goes on trial for conspiracy with these clowns in 2023.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 10, 2021)

I don’t think the Supreme Court will take up the case either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

*Did Trump White House Put Coup Plan In A PowerPoint Presentation?*





24 hours before the January 6th insurrection, Donald Trump's White House circulated a PowerPoint presentation laying out various options to try and keep Trump in office, even though he had lost the election. Glenn Kirschner joins Zerlina to discuss what it means for the Jan. 6 investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

*Latest Round Of Subpoenas Expands The Wide Net Cast By The 1/6 Committee*





NBC News senior Capitol Hill correspondent Garrett Haake, former assistant U.S. attorney for SDNY Daniel Goldman, and executive editor of the Recount John Heilemann discuss the January 6th select committee issuing new subpoenas to rally organizers, and whether or not the committee should make their investigation more public


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Latest Round Of Subpoenas Expands The Wide Net Cast By The 1/6 Committee*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Did Trump White House Put Coup Plan In A PowerPoint Presentation?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they laid it all out in a powerpoint presentation...that is motherfucking hilarious...these guys should quit politics and get into comedy, i haven't had that good a laugh in a while.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

Schiff can't keep the grin off his face, he's got them by the balls, it will make a great exhibit at their trial!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jan. 6 PowerPoint: Rep. Schiff Says Trump Aide Demolished His Own Legal Defense*





A detailed letter from the Democratic House Committee Chair states that Trump ally Mark Meadows gave investigators a January 5th email regarding a PowerPoint briefing titled “Election Fraud, Foreign Interference & Options for 6 [of] JAN.” Congressman Adam Schiff joins MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber to discuss this development in the probe into the January 6th insurrection, what the evidence shows, and how Rep. Schiff believes this is all about the fight over legal privilege and evidence. Melber also asks if the Committee has the PowerPoint document itself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they laid it all out in a powerpoint presentation...that is motherfucking hilarious...these guys should quit politics and get into comedy, i haven't had that good a laugh in a while.


They were lazy, sloppy, arrogant idiots, lead and whipped by a desperate moron. Yep a fucking power point presentation is something the prosecution would create to explain the case to the jury, these clowns did it for them and left a paper trail a mile wide with a ton of underlings and desperados looking for a deal as guides.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They were lazy, sloppy, arrogant idiots, lead and whipped by a desperate moron. Yep a fucking power point presentation is something the prosecution would create to explain the case to the jury, these clowns did it for them and left a paper trail a mile wide with a ton of underlings and desperados looking for a deal as guides.


no wonder trump wanted to keep as much from the committee as he could. just more proof that trump was, is, and always will be crazy as fuck...they really thought they could pull this shit off, and wouldn't have to hide anything...that powerpoint presentation might have been the center of a display at the trump memorial museum, if they had pulled it off


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2021)

I love the irony in the fact a Microsoft product could help bring the whole thing down.

betcha 20 bucks the software was pirated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I love the irony in the fact a Microsoft product could help bring the whole thing down.
> 
> betcha 20 bucks the software was pirated.


Meta data on their MS office package was probably set up by a government IT guy as SOP, it includes author info and a bunch of other shit like tracking edits etc. Also, a copy of a lot of electronic communications went to the national archives automatically, but I'll bet most of these idiots didn't know that.

All the really guilty ones will plead the 5th and some will have used burner phones, but not all. There were a lot of text messages on that day too and Meadows sent many of them in real time, apparently he had a real "stream of consciousness" thing going on text as events unfolded. This shit will give them all something to think about before the screws go on in the new year, the smart ones and lawyers among them will want a squeal deal IMHO. Every one of these assholes is an amoral or immoral misanthrope who would sell out their own mother, of course the rats are gonna run, squeal and deal.


----------



## printer (Dec 11, 2021)

*Trump says his Jan. 6 speech was 'extremely calming'*
In an interview with Fox News’ Laura Ingraham on Friday, Trump discussed the Jan. 6 congressional panel that is investigating the events leading up to the Capitol riot that killed several people, Business Insider reported.

"I have nothing to hide," Trump said. "I wasn't involved in that and if you look at my words and what I said in the speech, they were extremely calming, actually."

Trump said the attack on a Capitol was a “protest,” and condemned the 2020 election as the real “insurrection.”

"It was a protest. The insurrection took place on Nov. 3, which was election day. This was a protest and a lot of innocent people are being hurt. A lot of innocent people are being injured," he said.








Trump says his Jan. 6 speech was ‘extremely calming’


Former President Trump said his speech on Jan. 6 which preceded the Capitol riot was “extremely calming.”




thehill.com





Nothing to hid but blocking the committee.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)

I wouldn't assume Mitch would oppose an independent special counsel. Most of the republicans who he is at war with are the Trumpers who supported and participated in the insurrection and this might be a useful way to deal with them, especially when Trump goes down in NY and Gaetz goes down for being a pervert, both have dates with the courts.

All those lunatics who are being a pain in the ass to Mitch and fucking up the 2024 election, might be gone or scared into silence, in one fell swoop. An independent special counsel with grand juries will keep it out of the news until after the 2022 election and probably start prosecutions for the insurrection conspiracy ringleaders in 2023 or sooner. It sure seems like they have the complete picture and overwhelming evidence.

So ya never know, Mitch might muster up the 10 votes to consolidate his power over the GOP after Donald goes down. He needs to either hold his ground or win back control of the senate and talk of Trump being house speaker would be a nightmare for Mitch, Joe and America. I still think NY will handle and imprison the Trump's and the feds will end up dealing with the 1/6 conspirators and other corruption. Trump will only get out of a NY prison in a bag so federal imprisonment would be moot, but he will go down with the rest for the insurrection though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)

Capitol attack panel obtains PowerPoint that set out plan for Trump to stage coup


Presentation turned over by Mark Meadows made several recommendations for Trump to pursue to return himself to presidency




www.theguardian.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Capitol attack panel obtains PowerPoint that set out plan for Trump to stage coup
> 
> 
> Presentation turned over by Mark Meadows made several recommendations for Trump to pursue to return himself to presidency
> ...


trump must be losing his shit. I’m surprised he isn’t blasting Meadows already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)

*With Trump's COS Meadows' Democracy-Ending PowerPoint, It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like . . . RICO*





In a staggering development, Donald Trump's former Chief of Staff Mark Meadows turned over to the House select committee, pursuant to a subpoena, a 38-page PowerPoint presentation setting out how to corruptly overturn Joe Biden's election win and install Trump for a second term as president.

With each new revelation about the democracy-busting crime and corruption of Trump and his associates, it looks more and more like our nation's RICO laws might apply to certain segments of the Trump administration.

Although our RICO - Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations - laws came into existence in 1970 to combat organized crime in the form of the Mafia, the RICO laws can be applied to any organization operating as a corrupt enterprise, as is discussed run this video.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2021)

I’m wondering if he sent the PP to the committee by mistake and that’s why he changed his tune regarding cooperating. 

I read something today that Meadows’ lawyers are saying someone forwarded the PP to him and he never even opened it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)

*Donald Trump's Court Delay Tactic Losing Ground To Pace Of January 6th Investigation*






Rachel Maddow points out Donald Trump's standard operating procedure of using appeals and other court delays to to ease his way out of trouble, and notes that in the case of the January 6th Committee's investigation, the courts are moving too quickly to keep the investigation away from Trump much longer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m wondering if he sent the PP to the committee by mistake and that’s why he changed his tune regarding cooperating.
> 
> I read something today that Meadows’ lawyers are saying someone forwarded the PP to him and he never even opened it.


He supplied them with several thousand documents before changing his tune, obviously he or his lawyer never reviewed them! This is just icing on the cake though, the fucker wrote a book and they will want his notes from that too. All the lawyer committee members were smiling uncontrollably in interviews these past few days for a reason. Trump is already in shit up to his eyeballs and this won't make much difference, but his henchmen are fucked if the RICO them or convict them of conspiracy. We haven't even mentioned the underlings and rats who will testify for the government when this hot mess spews wide open. From what I've seen so far the federal judges will throw the fucking book at them and there are a few in DC who will very likely oversee their trial(s) who will take a very dim view of them.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *With Trump's COS Meadows' Democracy-Ending PowerPoint, It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like . . . RICO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Representative Schiff is trying to dampen enthusiasm regarding the ppt file being some sort of smoking gun. He says the whole point of the committee's memo that reveals the existence of the file found in the information that Meadows released to the committee was to show he had already waived his right to silence on the grounds of executive privilege.






I think he's right to try to reel in expectations and stay focused on finishing the investigation. What I believe at this time is that the ppt file by itself isn't really much of a clue. Who wrote it, who sent it to Meadows, who saw it when it made its way to the WH and what plans were laid down by Trump and his team are all way more important to the case. The committee still has time to find these things out. I hope they finish before August but I'd rather they do a good job however long it takes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)

Twitter users find Mark Meadows' PowerPoint presentation hilariously retro


Amid investigation of the Capitol attack, former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows handed out a PowerPoint presentation. Twitter users love it...




www.hitc.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wouldn't assume Mitch would oppose an independent special counsel. Most of the republicans who he is at war with are the Trumpers who supported and participated in the insurrection and this might be a useful way to deal with them, especially when Trump goes down in NY and Gaetz goes down for being a pervert, both have dates with the courts.
> 
> All those lunatics who are being a pain in the ass to Mitch and fucking up the 2024 election, might be gone or scared into silence, in one fell swoop. An independent special counsel with grand juries will keep it out of the news until after the 2022 election and probably start prosecutions for the insurrection conspiracy ringleaders in 2023 or sooner. It sure seems like they have the complete picture and overwhelming evidence.
> 
> So ya never know, Mitch might muster up the 10 votes to consolidate his power over the GOP after Donald goes down. He needs to either hold his ground or win back control of the senate and talk of Trump being house speaker would be a nightmare for Mitch, Joe and America. I still think NY will handle and imprison the Trump's and the feds will end up dealing with the 1/6 conspirators and other corruption. Trump will only get out of a NY prison in a bag so federal imprisonment would be moot, but he will go down with the rest for the insurrection though.


i have no idea why trump would want to be speaker of the house...he must be misled by the name...the speaker does very little actual speaking, and never gets to go off on rambling nonsensical rants...

The Speaker of the House acts as the leader of the U.S. House of Representatives. Every two years, the Members of the U.S. House of Representatives vote on the first day of each new Congress. Both of the major political parties nominate one candidate for the position of Speaker. The candidate from the majority party usually wins.
The Speaker of the House is responsible for administering the oath of office to the Members of the U.S. House of Representatives, giving Members permission to speak on the House floor, designating Members to serve as Speaker pro tempore, counting and declaring all votes, appointing Members to committees, sending bills to committees, and signing bills and resolutions that pass in the House. The Speaker is also second in line, behind the Vice President, to become President should the President be unable to fulfill his or her duties.
While serving as Speaker of the House, the Speaker continues to serve the residents of his or her district and has all of the duties of other Members of the U.S. House of Representatives. Traditionally, unlike other Members, the Speaker does not serve on committees or participate in floor debate.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have no idea why trump would want to be speaker of the house...he must be misled by the name...the speaker does very little actual speaking, and never gets to go off on rambling nonsensical rants...
> 
> The Speaker of the House acts as the leader of the U.S. House of Representatives. Every two years, the Members of the U.S. House of Representatives vote on the first day of each new Congress. Both of the major political parties nominate one candidate for the position of Speaker. The candidate from the majority party usually wins.
> The Speaker of the House is responsible for administering the oath of office to the Members of the U.S. House of Representatives, giving Members permission to speak on the House floor, designating Members to serve as Speaker pro tempore, counting and declaring all votes, appointing Members to committees, sending bills to committees, and signing bills and resolutions that pass in the House. The Speaker is also second in line, behind the Vice President, to become President should the President be unable to fulfill his or her duties.
> While serving as Speaker of the House, the Speaker continues to serve the residents of his or her district and has all of the duties of other Members of the U.S. House of Representatives. Traditionally, unlike other Members, the Speaker does not serve on committees or participate in floor debate.


There is a simple calculus. Speaker of the House is 3rd in succession. Boom boom oops oh hey!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2021)

you know, its been pointed out that trump can be pardoned on federal charges, but not state ones...but if he is convicted of federal charges first, the state of new york can still charge and try trump, and when they find him guilty, they can order that the sentences run consecutively...so even if a republikan president pardons him, he would just be moved to new york state to start his sentence there...
and i'm beginning to think it doubtful that a republikan, or any other president will pardon him...he's filthier than Nixon ever was, and Nixon became a political pariah...with RICO charges looming, the charges from new york, and all the dirt that will come out in the mean time, he will become a political leper...all but the most misled magats will be afraid to have any contact with him, in the fear that the leprosy will spread to them...


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know, its been pointed out that trump can be pardoned on federal charges, but not state ones...but if he is convicted of state charges first, the state of new york can still charge and try trump, and when they find him guilty, they can order that the sentences run consecutively...so even if a republikan president pardons him, he would just be moved to new york state to start his sentence there...
> and i'm beginning to think it doubtful that a republikan, or any other president will pardon him...he's filthier than Nixon ever was, and Nixon became a political pariah...with RICO charges looming, the charges from new york, and all the dirt that will come out in the mean time, he will become a political leper...all but the most misled magats will be afraid to have any contact with him, in the fear that the leprosy will spread to them...


We have disagreed before, but in this instance I’m right there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> There is a simple calculus. Speaker of the House is 3rd in succession. Boom boom oops oh hey!


even trump can't be stupid enough to think that he could get away with a double assassination of the president and the vice president in quick order...and he may not think so, but there are thousands of people who would love a chance to blow his shit filled head off...and that would be a perfect invitation to a trump assassination


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> even trump can't be stupid enough to think that he could get away with a double assassination of the president and the vice president in quick order...and he may not think so, but there are thousands of people who would love a chance to blow his shit filled head off...and that would be a perfect invitation to a trump assassination


Could not be stupid enough? With respect,

hahahahahaaa


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have no idea why trump would want to be speaker of the house...he must be misled by the name...the speaker does very little actual speaking, and never gets to go off on rambling nonsensical rants...
> 
> The Speaker of the House acts as the leader of the U.S. House of Representatives. Every two years, the Members of the U.S. House of Representatives vote on the first day of each new Congress. Both of the major political parties nominate one candidate for the position of Speaker. The candidate from the majority party usually wins.
> The Speaker of the House is responsible for administering the oath of office to the Members of the U.S. House of Representatives, giving Members permission to speak on the House floor, designating Members to serve as Speaker pro tempore, counting and declaring all votes, appointing Members to committees, sending bills to committees, and signing bills and resolutions that pass in the House. The Speaker is also second in line, behind the Vice President, to become President should the President be unable to fulfill his or her duties.
> While serving as Speaker of the House, the Speaker continues to serve the residents of his or her district and has all of the duties of other Members of the U.S. House of Representatives. Traditionally, unlike other Members, the Speaker does not serve on committees or participate in floor debate.


The Speaker job is hard work and long hours.

right in trump’s wheelhouse.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The Speaker job is hard work and long hours.
> 
> right in trump’s wheelhouse.


question 1 “who is my caddy”


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> even trump can't be stupid enough to think that he could get away with a double assassination of the president and the vice president in quick order


Stay tuned. There could be a PPT file out there with all the details. I’m surprised they don’t have a Facebook page to share their plans. These clowns should be on an episode of world’s dumbest criminals.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Stay tuned. There could be a PPT file out there with all the details. I’m surprised they don’t have a Facebook page to share their plans. These clowns should be on an episode of world’s dumbest criminals.


There has to be a Gofundme for guns and vests for oh you know


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 11, 2021)

This shit's like a Mafia case FFS.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> This shit's like a Mafia case FFS.


If the mafia was run by imbeciles.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Stay tuned. There could be a PPT file out there with all the details. I’m surprised they don’t have a Facebook page to share their plans. These clowns should be on an episode of world’s dumbest criminals.


They were showing screenshots of the PPT file on TV, so someone in the press has it too, the committee does.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)

Here is a version of the file in question.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://web.archive.org/web/20210716135230if_/https://www.ingersolllockwood.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/voter-fraud.pdf











Inside TrumpWorld's 38-page Big Lie PowerPoint


A version of the document circulating online is similar to one turned over by Mark Meadows: NYT




www.salon.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)

GOP Senators and Congressmen were briefed on 38-page coup PowerPoint memo two days before insurrection: report


Two days before the January 6 insurrection several Republican U.S. Senators and Representatives were briefed on a 38-page coup PowerPoint memo. That document is being described as a roadmap for then-President Donald Trump to declare a national security emergency, invalidate all electronic votes...




www.rawstory.com





*GOP Senators and Congressmen were briefed on 38-page coup PowerPoint memo two days before insurrection: report*

Two days before the January 6 insurrection several Republican U.S. Senators and Representatives were briefed on a 38-page coup PowerPoint memo. That document is being described as a roadmap for then-President Donald Trump to declare a national security emergency, invalidate all electronic votes, and move to have himself declared the winner of the 2020 presidential election.

It does not appear that any of the Republican lawmakers alerted the public to the in-process coup attempt. It is not known if they alerted the Dept. of Justice, FBI, or other law enforcement agency...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> GOP Senators and Congressmen were briefed on 38-page coup PowerPoint memo two days before insurrection: report
> 
> 
> Two days before the January 6 insurrection several Republican U.S. Senators and Representatives were briefed on a 38-page coup PowerPoint memo. That document is being described as a roadmap for then-President Donald Trump to declare a national security emergency, invalidate all electronic votes...
> ...


i hope they can get a list of everyone who saw it and said nothing, and use it to kick their fucking seditious asses out of all present offices, and prevent them from ever participating in politics in any way ever again...silence is cooperation in trump's coup attempt, and anyone who participated in any way, shape or form deserves to be barred from government permanently, and a couple of years of federal vacation, in a small cell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The Speaker job is hard work and long hours.
> 
> right in trump’s wheelhouse.


Donald would take the title, but wouldn't even show up most of the time, the deputy speaker would do all the work and Donald would be in front of every camera spewing bullshit. But alas, Donald will be in prison by election season and so will Gaetz, the desperado who floated the idea. 

I think 2022 is gonna be a life changing year for Donald, it will be the year his luck runs out. There is only one way out really, run to Russia while he can, but that depends on if Vlad will take him in and if he can offshore enough cash out of Uncle Sam's reach. Donald's troubles in NY will tie him down in NY and the 1/6 committee will start public hearing in the new year and a report not long after. There will be plenty of guilty pleas and deals soon, we won't have to wait for the last of the ringleaders to be found guilty in a couple of years to know the whole story.


----------



## printer (Dec 12, 2021)

No articles on the powerpoint on either Fox or Newsmax. Must be fake news.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2021)

printer said:


> No articles on the powerpoint on either Fox or Newsmax. Must be fake news.


 really? SHOCKED..I am shocked...neither of these fine reputable bastions of white supremacy and misinformation covered this?


----------



## printer (Dec 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? SHOCKED..I am shocked...neither of these fine reputable bastions of white supremacy and misinformation covered this?
> View attachment 5045146


The big news of the hour.

*'Good Riddance' Trends on Twitter as Chris Wallace Leaves Fox News for CNN*

And next leading story,

*Donald Trump Jr.: Wants US to Succeed, Even Under Biden*


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 12, 2021)

printer said:


> Even Under Biden


How mighty white of him.


----------



## printer (Dec 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> How mighty white of him.


Obviously I did not bother to see what he says. I guess he is giving his feelings in contrast to Trump wanting the US to default in order to spite Biden.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 12, 2021)

printer said:


> Obviously I did not bother to see what he says. I guess he is giving his feelings in contrast to Trump wanting the US to default in order to spite Biden.


I didn’t look at it either. But what a succinct snapshot of the culture war.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 12, 2021)

printer said:


> Donald Trump Jr.: Wants US to Succeed, Even Under Biden


Meanwhile, when asked if he thinks he is better or worse off compared to a year ago, Trump Jr. said he does not think anyone is better off over the past year.

But but trickle down 1.5 trillion. What a con.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)

*January 6th Committee Finds 'Exceptionally Interesting and Important Documents'*





The January 6th Committee has now interviewed over 300 people. Committee Vice Chair Liz Cheney says she and her colleagues have unearthed, “exceptionally interesting and important documents” about Trump and his allies’ involvement in the insurrection. MSNBC's Alicia Menendez speaks with three Washington insiders about the latest in the investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)

*January 6th Committee Reveals What We Already Knew - It Wasn't A Group Of Rowdy Tourists*





"There was an awful lot of planning, financing, strategizing and it involved a lot of the people at the highest levels in government," says Rep. David Cicilline, as he joins Neal Katyal and Jonathan Capehart to discuss the latest revelations from the investigation into the insurrection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)

*Mark Meadows' Treason-Dream PowerPoint and His Upcoming Contempt of Congress Charge*





It seems to be the season for treason, as The Washington Post is reporting that Donald Trump's Chief of Staff Mark Meadows met with a former military officer named Phil Waldron "8 to 10 times" in the run-up to the January 6 attack on the US Capitol and provided Meadows with a PowerPoint presentation titled "Election Fraud, Foreign Interference & Options for 6 JAN." This represents a transparently corrupt attempt to deny Joe Biden his election win AFTER Trump's own Attorney General, Bill Barr, told him that there was no election fraud undermining Biden's win. 

This video also discusses the upcoming House select committee contempt of Congress vote for Meadows, for his failure to appear on a congressional subpoena, how long it will for prosecutors to try a contempt cases, and the several reasons Meadows has no viably legal defense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

*WATCH: Ex-GOP official laughs out loud after ‘dumb’ Mark Meadows hands coup PowerPoint to investigators*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

Some CNN headlines from today...

*Meadows email reveals new details about lead-up to Jan. 6 insurrection*
*Judge upholds prosecutors' use of felony obstruction law

'Just crazy': Tapper reacts to latest evidence from committee


Trump's chief of staff Mark Meadows claimed in an email that the National Guard would be ready to 'protect pro Trump people,' House investigators say*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

Yep the 1/6 insurrection is blowing wide open and will give those involved in the conspiracy a Helluva Christmas and a very unhappy and expensive new year. I'm sure many of them are gonna be worried about this shit over the holidays and their date with congress for public testimony and national TV, some will also have dates with grand juries.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'A Paper Trail Of Treason': Jan. 6 Committee Scrutinizes Document On Overturning Election*





A report out Sunday that recommends that Trump administration chief of staff Mark Meadows be held in contempt of Congress alleges that he said National Guard troops would keep President Donald Trump’s supporters safe Jan. 6. The panel discusses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

*Mark Meadows' emails before insurrection revealed*





National security analyst Asha Rangappa joins New Day to discuss a new report issued by the January 6 select committee about Mark Meadows' communications around the Capitol insurrection. CNN’s Kaitlan Collins, Whitney Wild and Jeffrey Toobin report.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Mark Meadows' emails before insurrection revealed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8:20...a slow boat to nowhere....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 8:20...a slow boat to nowhere....


Once it hits the courts, nowhere is jail for contempt of congress, however a bigger concern for them will be the grand juries and criminal charges. Conspiracy or even RICO could nail them all for life sentences, some destroyed evidence too and I'll bet that's their biggest worry right now. There is an air tight conspiracy case here with several elements leading up to 1/6, everything has been documented and there are a ton of witnesses. The lawyers know what's gonna happen, if it's business as usual in the DOJ, grand juries indict remember, not Garland. Normally these things take time and so far the timetable has been sped up compared to Nixon's henchmen. There should be plenty of squeal deals and guilty pleas remember and these will happen fairly quickly, the ones pleading not guilty and taking the 5th will be the guilty ones and it might take until 2023 to imprison them all. I'm pretty sure the federal judges will max out on them, no matter what the DOJ asks for, they have been hard on insurrectionist and the ringleaders won't fair well with a conspiracy conviction.

We are getting a preview of the new year and it promises to be spectacular, I doubt Trump and Gaetz will get through it without going to prison. The hearings will ensnare dozens, if not hundreds of republicans and government officials and this shit will reach a climax this coming summer and fall leading up to the election in 2022. One thing is for certain there will be guilty pleas and squeal deals this spring and summer, they are all a bunch of psychos, lunatics and cut throats only out for their self interest. Even if they are never indicted, this will ruin many of these assholes financially, the legal costs are staggering for dealing with the FBI, congress and grand juries.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 8:20...a slow boat to nowhere....


Patience, compadre



Let your enemies make the mistake and then gig them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

Trump must be pissed at Meadows...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Documents Provided By Mark Meadows Create More Questions To Be Answered*





New York Times Congressional reporter Luke Broadwater, former Deputy National Security Advisor to President Obama Ben Rhodes, and former Senator Claire McCaskill discuss the evidence provided to the 1/6 committee by former White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows ahead of their vote to recommend contempt charges against him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

Have a look at this...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rep. Liz Cheney Reads January 6th Texts from Fox News Hosts to Mark Meadows*






Full Rep. Liz Cheney statement on holding Mark Meadows in contempt, including texts from Sean Hannity, Laura Ingraham, Brian Kilmeade and others:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

Lot's of stories on this today, Mark Meadows fucked himself and everybody else too, he is a key part and was with Trump during the insurrection and before.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'Powerpoint Coup Plot': Explosive Evidence Revealed From Trump’s Top Aide*





Explosive new reporting on evidence in the January 6th riot probe from Trump’s chief of staff Mark Meadows. Coup backer Philip Waldron, a retired U.S. Army colonel, who pushed a PowerPoint plan to overturn the 2020 election — reveals meeting with Meadows “multiple” times. Waldron also telling The Washington Post he met with lawmakers on the night before the riot. MSNBC’s Ari Melber reports on this development and gives analysis on what might happen next.


----------



## printer (Dec 13, 2021)

*Trump Jr.'s Texts to Meadows Urged Father to Stop Jan. 6 Protest: Documents*
Among the documents turned over to the Jan. 6 Select Committee by former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows were text messages from Donald Trump Jr. urging his father to respond to the protest at the Capitol.

''He's got to condemn this s**t ASAP; the Capitol Police tweet is not enough,'' Trump Jr. texted Meadows on Jan. 6, according to Rep. Liz Cheney, R-Wyo., at Monday's hearing in which the committee voted 9-0 to recommend the House vote to charge Meadows with contempt of Congress.

''I'm pushing it hard, I agree,'' Meadows tweeted back, Cheney told the panel before the vote.

Cheney added that Donald Trump Jr. sent a number of messages to the chief of staff to urge further action from then-President Donald Trump.

''We need an Oval Office address,'' Trump Jr. also tweeted to Meadows, according to Cheney. ''He has to lead now. It has gone too far and gotten out of hand.''

The full House will now vote Tuesday on recommending that the Justice Department charge Meadows with contempt of Congress, a resolution expected to pass the Democratic-held House.

Cheney also noted that a number of Trump-supporting Fox News hosts had texted Meadows on Jan. 6:


> Laura Ingraham: ''Hey Mark, the president needs to tell people in the Capitol to go home … this is hurting all of us … he is destroying his legacy.''
> Brian Kilmeade: ''Please get him on TV. Destroying everything you have accomplished.''
> Sean Hannity: ''Can he make a statement? … Ask people to leave the Capitol.''











Trump Jr.'s Texts to Meadows Urged Father to Stop Jan. 6 Protest: Documents


Among the documents turned over to the Jan. 6 Select Committee by former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows were text messages from Donald Trump Jr. urging his father to respond to the protest at the Capitol.




www.newsmax.com





I really was curious about the comments.

LCJameson
Pelosis and the F .BI seem to be the ones that planned it all.

Eddie M
Did Newsmax get sold to fake news media today?

USMC
Hey pelosi I hold you responsible for this Jan 6th. Heck you will pay big time for it.

Ken
Where is the problem based on the text Trump had nothing to do with the protest and they wanted him to try and stop it. Not much anyone could have done at that point.

Mike D
So Jr has to text Medows?
Doesn't he have his father number?
Smells like crap to me,

GudgerPrivet
I always knew that Jr. didn't have the grit and toughness and raw determination that his dad has.
Being born rich causes balllessness I guess.
If all of the patriots at the capitol that day were as brave and strong as president Trump.....he would still be living in the White House.
They were more like Jr. I guess.
Not REAL revolutionaries like president Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

*Jan. 6 Panel: Fox News Hosts Texted Meadows Amid Riot, Urged Intervention*





Before voting to hold Mark Meadows in contempt, the January 6th committee revealed text messages in which Fox News hosts Laura Ingraham, Sean Hannity, and Brian Kilmeade begged Mark Meadows to get Trump to call of the riot.


----------



## printer (Dec 13, 2021)

*Meadows Email: National Guard Would Be Present on Jan. 6 to Protect Trump Supporters*








Meadows Email: National Guard Would Be Present on Jan. 6 to Protect Trump Supporters


The National Guard would protect those supporting President Donald Trump on Jan. 6, former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows wrote in an email, according to details in a new report...




www.newsmax.com





Heck, you know the story. What we all want to know is...

Biden,poops,his,pants,&,farts
We’ll never know the truth behind the capital police and the national guard until we take back control of the house and the senate

A K 6 8
Democrats still have one and only one campaign issue: Trump

Carl
The witch hunt isn't investigating the right people involved with Capitol Security. We've had 5 years of Lies, Disinformation and Corruption, 2022 can't come quick enough!

CNNisOneStrainOfVirus
committee is investigating whether Trump had a part in the three-hour delay between the Capitol Police's urgent request for National Guard support and their arrival at the Capitol.
Please. Someone just ask Nancy this question. And for anyone asking this question, you should have already put 2 + 2 together as the National Guard was offered days before to Nancy by Trump administration and she turned them down. She already knew what was going down.

Madchemist
The FACT is that those there on 1/6 were red-blooded, patriotic, America-loving, freedom-loving Americans who were sickened and disgusted by the undermining of this country by the America-hating Dem-CommuNazis. Those American citizens are being held in gross violation of their Constitutional rights in inhumane conditions as political prisoners by the America-hating Dem-CommuNazis. All that, while America-hating leftists who have invaded the Capitol and other government offices (Kavanaugh hearings, and more recently the Department of Interior) and waged war in cities across this country have gone free, and even been bailed out by Harris and other leftist sypathizers. Those Dem-CommuNazis, including those in high office, MUST be the future defendents in trials for their crimes against humanity and American citizens, and as traitors to this country.

Mutiny87
Once the cheated, fraudulent, illegal election that was stolen thru mail-in unknown ballots and computers rigged to change totals, the Deep State secured the Presidency as theirs with a leftist regime. Deep State has more power and space to roam for criminal actions under Democrat subversives. A protest and more was needed to
put the Feds on notice. It better not ever happen again !

Dark Matter
If anyone delayed anything it was Nancy Pelosi. Her and the Demonrats were the only ones that had anything to gain from it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

*Bombshell PowerPoint Lays Out Shocking Plan for Trump's Coup Attempt: A Closer Look*





Seth takes a closer look at shocking new details in the investigation of the January 6 insurrection that make it clear Trump and his gang were trying to stage a coup.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 13, 2021)

America witnessed a coup attempt. Now it’s sleep-walking into another disaster | Rebecca Solnit


What happened on 6 January was an attempt to overturn the election results and the rule of law. The threat is far from over




www.theguardian.com


----------



## HGCC (Dec 14, 2021)

They need to run with those texts, drive that home constantly. I think that might have an impact. Who knows. They are dumb.

Got a Trumper tale. So an inlaw had their rent check stolen from the mail, altered, forged, etc and a bank cashed it. About 40 people weighed in...not a single one of these fucking people had a God damn clue that the "the money's gone there's nothing you can do" was nonsense. Lots of ranting about stealing mail being a federal offense, and several people weighing in with nonsense legal advice.

I just had my wife text the person and tell them that was nonsense and the bank will make them whole. On their Facebook thread, one inlaw was an actual lawyer and told them the same thing. They ignored that, decided to keep talking about stealing mail is a federal crime...some weird shit about wire fraud, idk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

*"I've been careful — but this was a subversion of our military"*





Former FBI official unleashes on Trump's coup: 'I've been careful — but this was a subversion of our military'


----------



## printer (Dec 14, 2021)

Oh, the information from Meadows must have hit a nerve. On reflection it would have been better to have a spy on the inside.

*Navarro to Newsmax: McCarthy an 'Idiot' For Pulling Reps From Jan. 6 Probe*
Former White House trade advisor Peter Navarro Monday on Newsmax railed against House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy for not including other Republicans on the special committee investigating the Jan. 6 incidents at the Capitol.

"What an idiot," Navarro said on Newsmax's "American Agenda."

"I mean, he plays checkers and chess world at a critical time. He refused to put Republicans on that committee other than Liz Cheney, who's not a Republican, so we lost our opportunity to publicly press that advantage."

Republicans will take back the House in 2022, Navarro claimed, and "what comes around goes around."

Navarro on Monday said that when the committee set the "precedent" of issuing subpoenas against him, Steve Bannon, former chief of staff Mark Meadows, or former President Donald Trump, they are "weaponizing their investigative power."

"Don't do that, Democrats," said Navarro. "You're just ruining this republic."

Navarro over the weekend also said he is refusing to comply with a separate subpoena from another committee for documents related to the Trump administration's response to the coronavirus.

That subpoena was issued in November by the House Select Subcommittee on the Coronavirus Crisis, as part of an investigation to determine whether Trump administration officials mishandled the federal response to the pandemic by interfering with its health agencies.

Navarro said in a letter to the subcommittee he would not cooperate because Trump told him to "protect executive privilege," and told Newsmax Monday that the former president has said in his case he's asserting full executive privilege.

"When the president asserts executive privilege, that's it," said Navarro. "Case closed."

He also took offense with a comment that Meadows has put his feet "firmly in stone" about the Jan. 6 committee.

"He waffled on this which I thought harmed our case," said Navarro. "For some reason, he thought he could negotiate with a partisan witch hunt. He blinked at one point."








Navarro to Newsmax: McCarthy an 'Idiot' For Pulling Reps From Jan. 6 Probe


Former White House trade advisor Peter Navarro Monday on Newsmax railed against House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy for not including other Republicans on the special committee investigating the Jan. 6 incidents at the Capitol.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## printer (Dec 14, 2021)

*Mark Meadows to Newsmax: Jan. 6 Panel 'Leaked' Text Messages to Attack Trump*
The Jan. 6 Select Committee "selectively leaked" the text messages given to it by former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows, he told Newsmax on Monday, merely to spin a false narrative and attack former President Donald Trump.

"We've tried very hard, in [a] very transparent and accommodating way, to share non-privileged information," Meadows said on "Rob Schmitt Tonight." "And what we found out tonight is that not only did that just get disregarded, but then they tried to weaponize text messages, selectively leaked them, to put out a narrative, quite frankly, that the president didn't act.

"And I can tell you this: The president did act."

"It's not about holding me in contempt," Meadows told host Rob Schmitt. "It's about coming after President Donald Trump, and sadly, that's what tonight's vote was all about." 

"He's got to condemn this s**t ASAP; the Capitol Police tweet is not enough," Trump Jr. texted Meadows on Jan. 6, Rep. Liz Cheney, R-Wyo., committee co-chair, said in Monday's hearing on contempt charges. 

"I'm pushing it hard, I agree," Meadows tweeted back to Trump Jr., Cheney told the panel before the vote.

Cheney added that Trump Jr. sent a number of messages to the chief of staff to urge further action from Trump during the chaotic events of the day.

"We need an Oval Office address," Trump Jr. also tweeted to Meadows, according to Cheney. "He has to lead now. It has gone too far and gotten out of hand."








Mark Meadows to Newsmax: Jan. 6 Panel 'Leaked' Text Messages to Attack Trump


The Jan. 6 Select Committee "selectively leaked" the text messages given to it by former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows, he told Newsmax on Monday, merely to spin a false narrative and attack former President Donald Trump."We've tried very hard, in [a] very...




www.newsmax.com





Guess it must be true if multiple stories report on it. Maybe it will get through to them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

Now this is an interesting story that could end up implicating republican members of congress and others.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Jan 6 organizers warned the White House of violence — and they're turning over the docs to prove it: report


Organizers for the Jan. 6 rally are turning over documents to the House Select Committee implicating Republican officials, reported Rolling Stone on Monday evening. According to the report, Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-NC) is among those rally organizers who were trying to get to speak at the rally...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## printer (Dec 14, 2021)

*Suit Filed to Stop Verizon From Releasing Cell Phone Data to Jan. 6 Panel*
A lawsuit has been filed by four people who reportedly helped organize the Jan. 6 rally near the White House in a bid to stop Verizon from releasing cell phone information to the congressional select committee probing the attack at the Capitol, Politico is reporting.

Justin Caporale, Tim Unes, Megan Powers, and Maggie Mulvaney maintain in the lawsuit against Verizon the panel doesn’t have the authority to obtain the data.

The Jan. 6 panel’s subpoena to Verizon, "lacks a lawful purpose and seeks to invade the plaintiffs’ constitutional rights to privacy and to confidential political communications," says the suit filed Monday in the U.S. District Court in New Jersey.

McCarthy said that if the companies comply with the request, it "would put every American with a phone or computer in the crosshairs of a surveillance state run by Democratic politicians." 

"The plaintiffs answered every single question about what happened at the event, who spoke, who the plaintiffs spoke with, and when," the lawsuit says. "If Congress wanted to know anything more about the plaintiffs’ brief involvement with the events it is allegedly investigating, it needed only have asked.

"The plaintiffs are four private citizens who were not involved in any federal government activities or programs," the suit says. "They have only one apparent connection to the matter Congress claims to be investigating: They served as vendors to help staff a peaceful, lawful, orderly and patriotic assembly to promote First Amendment-protected speech."

"The subpoenas seek a range of records that include materials dealing with the planning, funding, and participation in the events and bus tours; social media activity of associated entities; and communications with or involvement of Trump Administration officials and lawmakers," the committee announced in September, Politico said. 








Suit Filed to Stop Verizon From Releasing Cellphone Data to Jan. 6 Panel


A lawsuit has been filed by four people who reportedly helped organize the Jan. 6 rally near the White House in a bid to stop Verizon from releasing cell phone information to the congressional select committee...




www.newsmax.com





Starting to sweat like poor Rudy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

printer said:


> *Suit Filed to Stop Verizon From Releasing Cell Phone Data to Jan. 6 Panel*
> A lawsuit has been filed by four people who reportedly helped organize the Jan. 6 rally near the White House in a bid to stop Verizon from releasing cell phone information to the congressional select committee probing the attack at the Capitol, Politico is reporting.
> 
> Justin Caporale, Tim Unes, Megan Powers, and Maggie Mulvaney maintain in the lawsuit against Verizon the panel doesn’t have the authority to obtain the data.
> ...


They won't have much luck in court, not just congress will want the info, so will the FBI, grand juries and prosecutors.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 14, 2021)

The Jan 6 investigation is a race against TIME, if Reps grab House or Senate control after mid-terms they will whitewash everything with triple bleach. Committee in a race to gather info verses every possible means of stall tactics by Reps. is the game at hand. No matter how damning conclusions they come to, I'm not sure propogandized, robotic, news in a cocoon Trumpsters can ever be can ever be swayed form their support for the biggest CON to ever sit in the oval office


----------



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2021)

*3 residents of The Villages arrested for casting multiple votes in 2020 election*








3 residents of The Villages arrested for casting multiple votes in 2020 election


Three residents of The Villages have recently been arrested as part of an ongoing investigation into voter fraud, court records show.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 14, 2021)

printer said:


> *Mark Meadows to Newsmax: Jan. 6 Panel 'Leaked' Text Messages to Attack Trump*
> The Jan. 6 Select Committee "selectively leaked" the text messages given to it by former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows, he told Newsmax on Monday, merely to spin a false narrative and attack former President Donald Trump.
> 
> "We've tried very hard, in [a] very transparent and accommodating way, to share non-privileged information," Meadows said on "Rob Schmitt Tonight." "And what we found out tonight is that not only did that just get disregarded, but then they tried to weaponize text messages, selectively leaked them, to put out a narrative, quite frankly, that the president didn't act.
> ...


I don't think that it can be considered a 'leak' when they are presenting it in a public hearing. He is trying to work those snowflakes feelings into a froth.


----------



## printer (Dec 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I don't think that it can be considered a 'leak' when they are presenting it in a public hearing. He is trying to work those snowflakes feelings into a froth.


Oh yeah? Reuters's article

*Explainer: What's at stake for Trump allies facing 'contempt of Congress'?*







Newsmax reprinting of the article.

*EXPLAINER: What's at Stake for Trump Allies Facing 'Contempt of Congress'?*








The text of the story was the same. Only the picture has been changed, no idea why.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I don't think that it can be considered a 'leak' when they are presenting it in a public hearing. He is trying to work those snowflakes feelings into a froth.


It's not a leak, they don't happen at news conferences and hearings. The committee can do as it pleases with the evidence and are the public's representatives along with the press. If Meadows wasn't sweating before, he is now and it should even be starting to sink in with Trump how badly they are fucked. This is the keystone in a conspiracy case that could ensnare many of them with some serious time. Meadows was a central figure in that conspiracy and was with Trump most of the time, he will either roll over or go down with Donald.


----------



## printer (Dec 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not a leak, they don't happen at news conferences and hearings. The committee can do as it pleases with the evidence and are the public's representatives along with the press. If Meadows wasn't sweating before, he is now and it should even be starting to sink in with Trump how badly they are fucked. This is the keystone in a conspiracy case that could ensnare many of them with some serious time. Meadows was a central figure in that conspiracy and was with Trump most of the time, he will either roll over or go down with Donald.


Trump - "Meadows? Never meat the man."


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not a leak, they don't happen at news conferences and hearings. The committee can do as it pleases with the evidence and are the public's representatives along with the press. If Meadows wasn't sweating before, he is now and it should even be starting to sink in with Trump how badly they are fucked. This is the keystone in a conspiracy case that could ensnare many of them with some serious time. Meadows was a central figure in that conspiracy and was with Trump most of the time, he will either roll over or go down with Donald.


Sounds to me like Trump is contemplating throwing Meadows under the bus and promising to "take care of your family" in a Godfather kind of move.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Sounds to me like Trump is contemplating throwing Meadows under the bus and promising to "take care of your family" in a Godfather kind of move.


When the heat builds they will crack, Meadows like the rest of them are only in it for themselves, it takes love, loyalty and conviction to withstand the kind of fear he is gonna be living with. These people are all cut throats and will make any deal they can if they figure they can get away. Low or no character was a prerequisite for being hired by Trump, or even giving him the time of day. There will be plenty of guilty pleas and deals, these kinds of things are incredibly expensive, even for the well off and will ruin most people.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When the heat builds they will crack, Meadows like the rest of them are only in it for themselves, it takes love, loyalty and conviction to withstand the kind of fear he is gonna be living with. These people are all cut throats and will make any deal they can if they figure they can get away. Low or no character was a prerequisite for being hired by Trump, or even giving him the time of day. There will be plenty of guilty pleas and deals, these kinds of things are incredibly expensive, even for the well off and will ruin most people.


Macbeth 2020


----------



## printer (Dec 14, 2021)

No news about the text messages from Meadows on Fox. They did mention the committee voted to hold him in contempt.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 14, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Sounds to me like Trump is contemplating throwing Meadows under the bus and promising to "take care of your family" in a Godfather kind of move.


i have a feeling that trump is not gonna take any legal heat for 1/6

i hope they got the goods on him for money laundering and tax evasion in NY that even a successful run in 24 won't cure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i have a feeling that trump is not gonna take any legal heat for 1/6
> 
> i hope they got the goods on him for money laundering and tax evasion in NY that even a successful run in 24 won't cure.


If he does run, it will be from a NY prison cell and I think he will be in one of those before he goes on trial for 1/6. If he's in a NY prison for anymore than 10 years he's getting out in a bag and federal time would be moot. Hard to nail all these clowns for conspiracy without nailing Mr. Big himself, though individual #1 has gotten away with it before...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

*George Conway Talks Meadows And GOP Obstruction *





Washington Post contributing columnist and Federalist Society contributor George Conway joins guest host Katie Phang to discuss Mark Meadows possibly being held in contempt and how Republicans have continued to shirk responsibility for January 6.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2021)

Mitch wants Trump and the assholes who support him fucked and out of his way, so he might not oppose an independent special counsel. Trump and his minions are a problem to him and have been attacking him and those who support him and this is a great way to deal with them while having clean hands. Mitch wants his majority back and these clowns are a problem, so he might conveniently get on the right side of history. Clearly he doesn't fear being prosecuted for what he and his wife did, so he should be OK, after the treatment Trump and other cabinet officials are getting from the DOJ. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*McConnell says Jan. 6 probe revelations are ‘interesting’*





Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) said he is watching what is unfolding with the House select committee investigation into January 6 and that it will be “interesting to reveal all the participants who were involved.” CNN’s John Berman and CNN political commentator Margaret Hoover discuss McConnell’s remarks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2021)

I'll bet to get Cheney on the committee the democrats had to promise to go all the way to the top. The Trump republicans are screwing her politically and she will show them what a proper screwing feels like. Mitch appears to be on board too, so expect some serious freaking out in the GOP as they use this to clean the house of undesirables like MTG and others. McCarthy fucked himself and everybody involved in the plot by turning over the documents, I figure he will try to cut a squeal deal, if he doesn't he will go down with Donald, he was at the center of the various plots and with Trump most of the time. He was Donald's dick while Donald was doing illegal things and Donald's dick just got caught in the meat grinder.

We're getting close to the top, the politicians and government employees involved in planning, organizing and financing the insurrection. These clowns should be freaking out over the holidays and sweating bullets in anticipation of a very unhappy and legally expensive new year. It's a Merry Christmas Assholes greeting from the 1/6 committee.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Cheney Emphasis Makes Clear: Possible Trump Federal Crime A Focus Of January 6th Committee*





Rachel Maddow points out Rep. Liz Cheney, vice chair of the January 6th Committee, using the exact same language two days in a row to reference the criminal culpability of Donald Trump in the events of January 6th — language taken verbatim from the federal criminal code.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 15, 2021)

printer said:


> Oh yeah? Reuters's article
> 
> *Explainer: What's at stake for Trump allies facing 'contempt of Congress'?*
> 
> ...


That pic swap so perfectly distorts the content.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 15, 2021)

Jim Jordan sent one of the texts revealed by January 6 committee








Jim Jordan sent one of the texts revealed by January 6 committee


Rep. Jim Jordan forwarded a text message to then-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows on January 5, outlining a legal theory that then-Vice President Mike Pence had the authority to stand in the way of the certification of the 2020 election.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 15, 2021)

lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2021)

Gym is one several congress people, who include the usual suspects, that are involved in this shit up to their eyeballs. Looks like Gym was trying to get ahead of the news and put his own spin on it, a common tactic. I sure hope they charge them all with conspiracy or use RICO on them, that should bag the lot with heavy time.

Mitch might not object to an independent special counsel taking over the 1/6 prosecutions and investigations. The people they are going after are his political enemies and need to be removed as much as Trump so Mitch can get control of the party before the 2022 election. This will scare them into silence and get rid of some of them, he doesn't give a fuck about the country or insurrection, but he does care about getting the senate and his power back, this is a way to do it with clean hands and a minimum of blowback from the party base.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2021)

*New Evidence Implicates More GOP Leaders In MAGA Effort To Cancel Biden’s Victory*





The January 6th Committee has released new, explosive texts messages to and from Trump’s chief of staff Mark Meadows in the investigation into the insurrection at the Capitol, revealing Republicans and Fox News hosts privately urged Trump to stop the violence at the Capitol. Now, the evidence shows MAGA Congressman Jim Jordan is among the Republicans who messaged Meadows.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2021)

*Let's talk about those text messages about the 6th....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

'Welcome to the Meadows Moron Club': Michael Cohen taunts Jim Jordan after his Jan. 6 texts fall under scrutiny


Michael Cohen taunted Rep. Jim Jordan (R-OH) as the lawmaker faces fresh scrutiny for his role in the Jan. 6 insurrection.The Ohio Republican's office confirmed that Jordan was among the lawmakers whose text messages to former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows were released by the House...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

Lot's of people in the Trump WH keep notes and memorialized conversations, they also used their cellphones to record things.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bob Woodward says Mark Meadows texts are like the Nixon tapes*


----------



## printer (Dec 16, 2021)

*Officials from Georgia secretary of state's office interviewed by Jan. 6 panel: report*
Gabriel Sterling, Georgia's voting system implementation manager, and Frances Watson, the former top investigator for the secretary of state's office, sat with the panel to discuss former President Trump's efforts to overturn the results of the 2020 presidential election in the state, according to Georgia Public Broadcasting which cited citing an official briefed on the conversations.

The two officials reportedly spoke to the congressional investigators for hours.

News of Sterling and Watson speaking to the committee comes after Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger told The Atlanta Journal-Constitution last month that he had sat with the panel for more than four hours. He revealed scant details regarding the conversation but did say he spoke at length about his call with Trump on Jan. 2 in which the then-president encouraged him to “find” 11,780 votes.

Sterling, a Trump critic who made headlines last year for slamming the then-president over his voter fraud claims, spoke with the committee about Georgia’s election infrastructure and disinformation that infiltrated the state, according to GBP News.

They specifically discussed conspiracies regarding vote tabulation in State Farm Arena, Rudy Giuliani making false statements to state lawmakers during hearings, and criticism of the election results in Fulton County.

Watson reportedly spoke about her conversation with Trump in December 2020, when the then-president said, “Whatever you can do Frances, it would be — it's a great thing… The people of Georgia are so angry at what happened to me.”

“They know I won by hundreds of thousands of votes,” Trump added, according to The Wall Street Journal.








Officials from Georgia secretary of state’s office interviewed by Jan. 6 panel: report


Officials from the Georgia secretary of state’s office have reportedly been interviewed by the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol.Gabriel Sterling, Georgia’…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

*Lawrence: Jim Jordan Is Afraid Of The Jan. 6 Select Committee*





Rep. Jim Jordan admits that he sent one of the text messages Mark Meadows received on January 6th. Those text messages were revealed by the January 6 Select Cmte. Lawrence O’Donnell discusses what Rep. Jordan’s admission means for the ongoing investigation.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lot's of people in the Trump WH keep notes and memorialized conversations, they also used their cellphones to record things.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Bob Woodward says Mark Meadows texts are like the Nixon tapes*


"And Gym Jordan said nothing... just like he did with the Ohio State wrestling team."


Nice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "And Gym Jordan said nothing... just like he did with the Ohio State wrestling team."
> 
> 
> Nice.


Dunno if it would affect his reelection to his Gerrymandered district, that is what Gerrymandering does for ya, gives ya the likes of Jordan! But then again most of the people in his district voted for Trump and probably would do so again, if given the chance.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 16, 2021)

If there is spiritual life after death, Richard Nixon’s spirit is fucking pissed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If there is spiritual life after death, Richard Nixon’s spirit is fucking pissed.


There's been so much shit happening these past 5 years people are kinda burned out and numbed. The magnitude of what these fucks tried to pull off should have a greater impact on the electorate and perhaps has yet to sink in with some. Of course the Trumper lunatics don't care, facts don't matter to them and Foxnews viewers are getting scant news about 1/6, what they do get has the truth spun out of it. Fox has shit on it's face, but is giving a shit grin and ignoring their role in the big lie and whipping up lunatics to the point of insanity.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2021)

And a major new Associated Press survey of 2020 swing states contested by Trump found cases of voter fraud were* sparse and far from the nationwide conspiracy* *he claims*. There are separate reports that three Florida residents were recently arrested and charged with election fraud -- two of whom were registered Republicans.









Analysis: How the January 6 committee finally exposed Trump's empire of lies


If politics still turned on truth and facts, this would be the week when the lie-filled foundations of Donald Trump's movement imploded, destroying his apparent dream of a return to power after the 2024 election.




www.cnn.com





Righties: let the truth set you free.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 16, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> And a major new Associated Press survey of 2020 swing states contested by Trump found cases of voter fraud were* sparse and far from the nationwide conspiracy* *he claims*. There are separate reports that three Florida residents were recently arrested and charged with election fraud -- two of whom were registered Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds to me like a sedition case against Meadows might have legs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

*As Wrong As It Gets - Republicans Don't Want You To Know What Happened On Jan. 6th*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

This was one part of the conspiracy, others gave tours of the capitol before 1/6
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Reporting Outs The Betrayers Of Our Democracy*





New York Times Justice Department reporter Katie Benner, former assistant U.S. Attorney Dan Goldman, and former Republican Congressman David Jolly discuss the new reporting in the New York Times on the six GOP loyalists in Congress that fought to keep Trump in power.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It sounds to me like a sedition case against Meadows might have legs.


those who committed sedition and treason in connection with the Civil War pale in comparison..why? because this one involved a president; first time in history and we were here for it.

these acts are forever etched on the soul of America; for January 6, 2021, will live in infamy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

*Jim Jordan And Trump's Coup: The Calls Were Coming From Inside The House*





Chris Hayes breaks down what we know about Congressman Jim Jordan's active involvement in fomenting Donald Trump’s attempted coup: “As long as the subpoenas keep coming, Jim Jordan may want to start refreshing his memory of when exactly he spoke to Trump.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

*Jim Jordan's Text to Mark Meadows & the Crime of Obstructing a Congressional Proceeding*





The House select committee released multiple text messages sent to Donald Trump's former Chief of Staff Mark Meadows on January 6. These texts form Donald Trump's allies and supporters - Fox News hosts, Republicans in Congress and Trump's own son - make clear it was widely (and accurately) believed that Trump was in control of the actions of the mob that he set on the Capitol that day to stop the certification of the election results. The text messages also prove that, despited all the begging and pleading that Trump call off his mob, he refused to do so for more than three hours. 

The committee also released a text from Rep. Jim Jordan to Meadows sent on January 5, on the eve of the Capitol attack. Importantly, before January 5, Trump's Attorney General Bill Barr had announced that there was no election fraud undermining Joe Biden's win. Moreover, before January 5, Trump's own agencies announced that the 2020 presidential election was the most secure election in US history. Nevertheless, Jordan sent Meadows a text urging him to have Vice President Mike Pence throw out votes he deemed unconstitutional. This conduct qualifies as an attempt to obstruct or impede an official congressional proceeding, in violation of 18 United State Code section 1512. Time for accountability.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

Brad Parscale is singing like a bird too...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*‘PowerPoint Coup’ Planner Linked To Trump W.H. Subpoenaed By Riot Committee*





In a major update in the probe into the January 6th riot, the January 6th Committee has subpoenaed Philip Waldron, the retired U.S. Army Colonel who circulated a PowerPoint coup plan which detailed a plot to overturn President Biden’s election win. This comes as former Trump campaign manager Brad Parscale cooperates with investigators, turning over subpoenaed phone data.


----------



## printer (Dec 16, 2021)

*Proud Boys supporter sentenced to nearly 3 years in prison for threatening senator*
Eduard Florea, 41, was sentenced Thursday by U.S. District Judge Eric Komitee to 33 months in prison for threatening Warnock and possessing ammunition after a prior felony.

Florea had pleaded guilty to the charges in August. The Department of Justice (DOJ) has said the New York man had posted on social media on Jan. 5, “We need to all come to an agreement . . . and go armed . . . and really take back Washington.” 

A few minutes later, he posted once again, “Tomorrow may very [well] be the day war kicks off . . .” 

Officials said that shortly before midnight the same day, Florea said, "Warnock is going to have a hard time casting votes for communist policies when he’s swinging with the f***ing fish."

The man referenced Warnock again the following day on social media, according to the DOJ, writing: "Dead men can’t pass sh*t laws . . ."

The DOJ said that after the assault on the U.S. Capitol began on Jan. 6, Florea posted that he intended to travel to Washington, D.C., as part of a group armed with firearms ready to engage in additional violence. 

While the Capitol was under siege, Florea reportedly posted, "I am ready…. we need to regroup outside of DC and attack from all sides… talking to some other guys….I will keep watching for the signal."








Proud Boys supporter sentenced to nearly 3 years in prison for threatening senator


A member of the Proud Boys has been sentenced to nearly three years in prison after pleading guilty to threatening Sen. Raphael Warnock (D-Ga.) and other actions earlier this year.Eduard …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Jim Jordan And Trump's Coup: The Calls Were Coming From Inside The House*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


peal clutch; smelling salts..fainting couch!!!              

goodbye, Gym.

Liz Cheney is holding her rage back well; you can see it in her face though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> peal clutch; smelling salts..fainting couch!!!
> 
> goodbye, Gym.


Not unless the law puts him away, the voters from his Gerrymandered district know what he is and don't care, or back the insurrection. This is what gerrymandering does for you and almost all the assholes are from Gerrymandered districts or places so red they lost their minds completely.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not unless the law puts him away, the voters from his Gerrymandered district know what he is and don't care, or back the insurrection. This is what gerrymandering does for you and almost all the assholes are from Gerrymandered districts or places so red they lost their minds completely.


how about we let them have Guantanamo Bay? the threat will be off mainland but being 50 miles away they can boat themselves back would be the downside. if you let them have Greater Idaho @Fogdog is fvcked.



i wonder if they'll rename Boise to Jefferson.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2021)

printer said:


> *Proud Boys supporter sentenced to nearly 3 years in prison for threatening senator*
> Eduard Florea, 41, was sentenced Thursday by U.S. District Judge Eric Komitee to 33 months in prison for threatening Warnock and possessing ammunition after a prior felony.
> 
> Florea had pleaded guilty to the charges in August. The Department of Justice (DOJ) has said the New York man had posted on social media on Jan. 5, “We need to all come to an agreement . . . and go armed . . . and really take back Washington.”
> ...


Beauty. and it was only a threat. same with that guy who made it to DC and his trailer broke down; he was going to kill Pelosi..he got over 2 years.

these groups and lone wolves are going to understand we mean business.

i wouldn't write off 2022 as the expected Congressional change of in the past- a few things are different.

we just may keep the House and add to the Senate..oh what a web we weave..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Beauty. and it was only a threat. same with that guy who made it to DC and his trailer broke down; he was going to kill Pelosi..he got over 2 years.
> 
> these groups and lone wolves are going to understand we mean business.
> 
> ...


I don't know if treason, sedition and insurrection matter to many Americans who vote republican. Covid didn't matter, they are reveling in it maskless while it kills and fucks them over in droves with 40% of them unvaxxed. Meanwhile they are almost completely disconnected from reality and brainwashed by rightwing media and their own social media bubble.

73 million moral failures voted for Trump in 2020, those who haven't died from covid are still around. Some might have been disgusted by the insurrection, but don't bet on too many. Say out of the 73 million who crawled out to vote for Trump, 50 million of them show up in 2022 to vote for the GOP. The hearings and trials should have an effect, in a normal country they would wipe out the republicans and reduce them to either no seats or a handful in the house.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't know if treason, sedition and insurrection matter to many Americans who vote republican. Covid didn't matter, they are reveling in it maskless while it kills and fucks them over in droves with 40% of them unvaxxed. Meanwhile they are almost completely disconnected from reality and brainwashed by rightwing media and their own social media bubble.
> 
> 73 million moral failures voted for Trump in 2020, those who haven't died from covid are still around. Some might have been disgusted by the insurrection, but don't bet on too many. Say out of the 73 million who crawled out to vote for Trump, 50 million of them show up in 2022 to vote for the GOP. The hearings and trials should have an effect, in a normal country they would wipe out the republicans and reduce them to either no seats or a handful in the house.


we can truly say we've not been here before- anything can happen my friend..and it will. more to come even after this they aren't going to let go easy.

when i over hear people talking about not being able to get FLL's (thank you FBI) or guns?

Militia's need to be designated as domestic terrorist organizations- we need to lead this country and make people feel safe.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This was one part of the conspiracy, others gave tours of the capitol before 1/6
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *New Reporting Outs The Betrayers Of Our Democracy*
> 
> ...


if only we can do what we did when America was Great- throw rotten fruit, vegetables and eggs. now we're stuck with milkshaking.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2021)

sure..why not? so disgusted with these people.









Roger Stone appears before Jan. 6 panel and pleads the Fifth


The panel said Stone participated in "Stop the Steal" efforts related to the 2020 election. The political operative said he knows "nothing whatsoever about the illegal events that day."




www.npr.org





why would you plead the fifth and instead, just say i don't know?..could it be that he really knows which is why he plead the fifth?

he's a lying sack of shit who looks like the Penguin. Jim Jordan is the Riddler.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> sure..why not? so disgusted with these people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing whatsoever huh...hmmmm


i find that very hard to believe, Mr Stone


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

*Lawrence: Their Silence Proves Republicans Fear Jan. 6 Committee*


----------



## printer (Dec 17, 2021)

*Jan. 6 rioter dubbed 'Florida Flag Jacket' handed longest sentence yet*
The Department of Justice (DOJ) said in October that Robert Scott Palmer of Largo, Fla., was part of the crowd of rioters on Jan. 6 and threw a wooden plank at U.S. Capitol Police officers as well as at D.C. Metropolitan officers. Palmer was dubbed #FloridaFlagJacket by online sleuths investigating the Capitol attack, per HuffPost.

Palmer pleaded guilty to assaulting law enforcement officers with a dangerous weapon, and his original plea agreement called for a sentencing range of 46 to 57 months.

However, after pleading guilty, the prosecutors said Palmer attempted to lie in an online fundraising and said he did "go on the defense and throw a fire extinguisher at the police" after being shot with rubber bullets and tear gas, per the Post.

The U.S. District Judge Tanya S. Chutkan agreed with the prosecution that his lie implied a failure to accept responsibility for his actions, and imposed a 63-month sentence, the report added.
In a letter to Chutkan ahead of his sentencing, Palmer claimed that he recognized that "Trump supporters were lied to" by former President Trump and people acting on his behalf.
Palmer told Chutkan in court on Friday he was “really, really ashamed of what I did” and that he would “never, ever, ever” go to a political rally again, according to the Huffington Post. 
The DOJ said in October that Palmer was at "the front line of rioters confronting the officers."

No injuries were tied to Palmer's conduct, but the DOJ added that the size and weight of the objects he threw made them capable of "inflicting serious bodily injury."








Jan. 6 rioter dubbed ‘Florida Flag Jacket’ handed longest sentence yet


A Florida man has been handed a five-year sentence for attacking police at the Jan. 6 Capitol riots in Washington D.C., the longest sentence handed to someone charged in attack, according to The Wa…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

*Jan 6 investigators believe Nov. 4 text pushing 'strategy' to undermine election came from Perry*





Members of the House Select Committee investigating the January 6 attack on the US Capitol believe that former Texas Governor and Trump Energy Secretary Rick Perry was the author of a text message sent to then-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows the day after the 2020 election pushing an "AGRESSIVE (sic) STRATEGY" for three state legislatures to ignore the will of their voters and deliver their states' electors to Donald Trump, three sources familiar with the House Committee investigation tell CNN. A spokesman for Perry told CNN that the former Energy Secretary denies being the author of the text. Multiple people who know Rick Perry confirmed to CNN that the phone number the committee has associated with that text message is Perry's number.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Jan 6 investigators believe Nov. 4 text pushing 'strategy' to undermine election came from Perry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russian oil here for the taking!

What could go wrong with a 500 Billion dollar Deal?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

I doubt Perry was the original author, he's dumb as a stump and I don't think he's up to the task of writing a document. He sent it, but I don't think he dreamed it up, probably too stupid to realize what he did or the implications.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

Right about now the FBI should be getting warrants and seizing the cellphones and computers of all involved, it should have happened long ago.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 17, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> sure..why not? so disgusted with these people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manchin is Two Face


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

*Roger Stone Pleads the 5th Before Congress. Should Congress Immunize Stone & Force Him to Testify?*





Roger Stone appeared before the House select committee investigating the attack on the US Capitol to testify. But rather than testify, Roger Stone pled the 5th - he invoked his 5th Amendment right against self-incrimination - and refused to testify. 

The question will now turn to the topic of immunity: should Congress immunize to Stone and force him to testify. Recall that Stone was convicted previously (and ultimately pardoned by Donald Trump) for lying to Congress when he testified in the Trump-Russia investigation. That is but one of the factors that will need to be considered as Congress decides whether or not to grant Stone immunity and compel his testimony.

This video discusses the considerations that go into the question of whether immunity should be granted.


----------



## canndo (Dec 17, 2021)

We now suffer from the shear volume of infractions and insults to democracy. This is a gish gallop of incidents and actions sourced to Republicans from all levels. Texts, meetings, phone calls, power points, civil actions, investigations on the state, local and federal levels, depositions, judicial delays, any one of which, if shown to be errant will sink all the others.

The common voter has no chance of assembling this barrage of information into a form that might actually influence his outlook or conclusion.

Trump and his people have a penchant and talent for muddying the water and they are even now capitalizing on it.


----------



## canndo (Dec 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Appeals Court Denies Trump's Bid To Withhold Documents From January 6 Committee*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The presumption is that there is a clear and obvious "smoking gun" within those documents.

Mr trump sees obfuscation and delay as a matter of course. That means he would hide his get well cards were they to be requested. I'm not so sure the documents produced by a guy who doesn't do documents will have our wished for effect.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Roger Stone Pleads the 5th Before Congress. Should Congress Immunize Stone & Force Him to Testify?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meadows would be a worthy candidate for immunity. It looks like he was at the centre of the coup attempt so he could bring everyone down.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Meadows would be a worthy candidate for immunity. It looks like he was at the centre of the coup attempt so he could bring everyone down.


I have to question why the about-face over testifying. It's almost like his family may have been threatened.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Meadows would be a worthy candidate for immunity. It looks like he was at the centre of the coup attempt so he could bring everyone down.


Yep all the strings lead to Meadows, Trump's gate keeper and prick, but Donald's prick just got caught in the meat grinder. I figure he will roll over for a deal eventually, when he's looking at time. Congress can grant immunity to him, but he better make it worth it and hand over Donald's head on a silver platter. The DOJ & FBI should have been getting warrants, seizing computers and phones while wiring the bunch of them for sound, they have cause for the warrant, but perhaps not the need. It's starting to unravel pretty quickly, the wanted to give the public a preview before the holidays, something to stimulate discussion in the country over the holidays. I will also make many of Trump's henchmen and minions think about the prospects for the new year. They've got them by the balls, mostly through their own sloppiness and stupidity, even Mitch is "interested", cause they are all his political enemies in the GOP.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I have to question why the about-face over testifying. It's almost like his family may have been threatened.


He's an idiot, 6000 documents and 2000 texts, one thing will lead to another, one phone to another and it's contents, he fucked himself and everybody else. This will most likely bring in the DOJ and FBI, who've been sitting on the sidelines, there's plenty of probable cause here and work for them to do.


----------



## topcat (Dec 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I have to question why the about-face over testifying. It's almost like his family may have been threatened.


 He agrees with Individual 1 that his new book is _fake news. _Sounds like a scared man.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I doubt Perry was the original author, he's dumb as a stump and I don't think he's up to the task of writing a document. He sent it, but I don't think he dreamed it up, probably too stupid to realize what he did or the implications.


I'm really pretty shocked. That's just freaking crazy.

The Republicans rejected him for being dumb in 2012. Oh how the world changed in 10 years.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Manchin is Two Face


this captures him quite well.



My constituents shop at the Dollar Store- .25 or .50, is a big deal to them. -Joe 'Two-Face' Manchin


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I doubt Perry was the original author, he's dumb as a stump and I don't think he's up to the task of writing a document. He sent it, but I don't think he dreamed it up, probably too stupid to realize what he did or the implications.


most people have a lock on their phone. i believe he was capable. + there was at least one misspelling and he loves Canadian so he's a 'sunny beams' kinda guy.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Right about now the FBI should be getting warrants and seizing the cellphones and computers of all involved, it should have happened long ago.


The Capitol does have it's own network; it's a lot to go through- there's no time limit on this.

Rightie Moms are still calling their boys in and FBI is still rounding them up.

Dear Rightie Moms- There is still reward for successful capture and prosecution of any Insurrectionist on January 6th.

hell i saw one pic spitting image of my ex-husband in the Rotunda but I won't make the call unless i'm sure..or will I? you should've seen how berserk he went when my daughter had eye surgery so she went to school with a black eye; teacher reported; FLDHS showed; fun ensued. cops don't like to be questioned; they want to be the ones who question.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Roger Stone Pleads the 5th Before Congress. Should Congress Immunize Stone & Force Him to Testify?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hasn't he already received a pardon? i thought you can't plead 5th with a pardon. i wouldn't believe a word out of the self-proclaimed Trickster.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> this captures him quite well.
> 
> View attachment 5048948
> 
> My constituents shop at the Dollar Store- .25 or .50, is a big deal to them. -Joe 'Two-Face' Manchin


My voters are poor. They only like politicians that convince them to stay that way and that it is someone else's fault, besides the rich people. Behold my glory. New textbooks...fuck that liberal. Don't no book learning do nothing for nobody. Now get in that hole and dig some coal. This is as good as it gets.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2021)

"It has to be made clear that trying to violently overthrow the government, trying to stop the peaceful transition of power, and assaulting law enforcement officers in that effort is going to be met with absolutely certain punishment," said U.S. District Judge Tanya S. Chutkan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2021)

‘Stop the Steal’ founder told Jan. 6 committee about contacts with GOP lawmakers


The description of the testimony comes in a lawsuit Ali Alexander filed to block the committee from obtaining his phone records.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2021)

*Michael Cohen Slams 'Stupid' Mark Meadows On MSNBC*


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2021)

For the first time I feel like the DOJ will indict Stinky for his crimes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2021)

Donald has legal trouble closing in on all sides in the new year, federal and state indictments plus civil suits. People talk about running out the clock, Donald won't outrun this shit, the chickens are coming home to roost in 2022
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Walls Are Closing In On Donald Trump*





Select Committee vice-chair Rep. Liz Cheney signaled this week Trump could be on the hook for potential criminal liability for obstructing Congress' electoral college vote count as the investigation into the Capitol insurrection closes in on the former president's inner circle.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2021)

Roger Stone throws Steve Bannon under the bus with accusation he directed Capitol 'breach'


According to a report from the Daily Beast's Zachary Petrizzo, former Donald Trump associate Roger Stone took to his Telegram account on Sunday morning to blame former White House adviser Steve Bannon of ordering the attack on the Capitol building on Jan 6th, reminiscent of the way he used to do...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472591444229640194


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)

He should be more worried about NY than the feds at this point, but the 1/6 committee is directly confronting his big lie.
This sums it up:
_*"One member on the select committee described the events around 6 January as showing a coalescence of multiple strategies: “There was a DoJ strategy, a state legislative strategy, a state election official strategy, the vice-president strategy. And there was the insurrection strategy.”*_ 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Why Trump appears deeply unnerved as Capitol attack investigation closes in


Flurry of recent revelations raises the specter that the committee is swiftly heading towards an incriminating conclusion




www.theguardian.com





*Why Trump appears deeply unnerved as Capitol attack investigation closes in*

*Flurry of recent revelations raises the specter that the committee is swiftly heading towards an incriminating conclusion*

Donald Trump is increasingly agitated by the House select committee investigating the Capitol attack, according to sources familiar with the matter, and appears anxious he might be implicated in the sprawling inquiry into the insurrection even as he protests his innocence.

The former president in recent weeks has complained more about the investigation, demanding why his former White House chief of staff, Mark Meadows, shared so much material about 6 January with the select committee, and why dozens of other aides have also cooperated.

Trump has also been perturbed by aides invoking the Fifth Amendment in depositions - it makes them look weak and complicit in a crime, he has told associates - and considers them foolish for not following the lead of his former strategist Steve Bannon in simply ignoring the subpoenas.

When Trump sees new developments in the Capitol attack investigation on television, he has started swearing about the negative coverage and bemoaned that the House minority leader, Kevin McCarthy, was too incompetent to put Republicans on the committee to defend him.

The former president’s anger largely mirrors the kind of expletives he once directed at the Russia inquiry and the special counsel investigation when he occupied the White House. But the rapidly accelerating investigation into whether Trump and top aides unlawfully conspired to stop the certification of Joe Biden’s victory at the 6 January joint session appears to be unnerving him deeply.

The portrait that emerges from interviews with multiple sources close to Trump, including current and former aides, suggest a former president unmoored and backed into a corner by the rapid escalation in intensity of the committee’s investigation.

A spokesperson for Trump did not respond to requests for comment.

But as Trump struggles to shield himself from the select committee, with public hearings next year and the justice department said to be tracking the investigation, the path ahead is only likely to be more treacherous.

The former president is especially attuned to his potential for legal exposure, even as he maintains he did nothing wrong in conferring about ways to overturn the 2020 election and encouraging supporters to march on the Capitol. He has expressed alarm to associates about repeated defeats in court as he seeks to stop the select committee obtaining some of the most sensitive of White House documents about 6 January from the National Archives, on grounds of executive privilege.

The reality is that with each passing day, the committee seems to be gathering new evidence about Trump’s culpability around the Capitol attack that might culminate with recommendations for new election laws – but also for prosecutions.

“I think that the justice department will keep a keen eye on what evidence the committee has accumulated, as well as looking out for witnesses for a potential case,” said Ryan Goodman, a former special counsel at the Department of Defense now a law professor at New York University.

“One of the outcomes of the committee’s work and the public hearings will be to demonstrate individuals who might be wanting to come forward as witnesses and that’s got to be very important to justice department prosecutors,” Goodman said.

House investigators are expected to soon surpass more than 300 interviews with Trump administration officials and Trump political operatives as part of a process that has yielded 30,000 documents and 250 tips via the select committee’s tip line.

The flurry of recent revelations – such as the disclosure of Meadows’s connection to a powerpoint outlining how Trump could stage a coup, as first reported by the Guardian – raises the specter that the select committee is swiftly heading towards an incriminating conclusion.

Trump’s associates insist they are not worried, at least for the moment, since the select committee has yet to obtain materials covered by executive privilege either through Meadows or the National Archives that could ensnare Trump personally.

The former president’s defenders are correct in that respect – the committee does not have messages that show Trump directing an attack on the Capitol, one source said – and Trump has vowed to appeal the National Archives case to the supreme court.

But no one outside the select committee, which is quietly making progress from a glass office on Capitol Hill with boarded-up windows and electronically secured doors, knows exactly what it has uncovered and whether the inquiry ends with a criminal referral.

The material Meadows turned over alone depicts an alarming strategy to stop Biden’s certification on 6 January, involving nearly the entire federal government and lieutenants operating from the Willard hotel in Washington.

One member on the select committee described the events around 6 January as showing a coalescence of multiple strategies: “There was a DoJ strategy, a state legislative strategy, a state election official strategy, the vice-president strategy. And there was the insurrection strategy.”

The text messages Meadows received on his personal phone implicate Trump’s eldest son, Don Jr, and Republican members of Congress. Texts Meadows turned over to the committee might also be used by an enterprising prosecutor as evidence of criminal obstruction to stop a congressional proceeding if the White House knew election fraud claims to be lies but still used them to stop Biden’s certification.

While Meadows never testified about the communications, a cadre of top Trump officials, from former acting national security adviser Keith Kellogg to Pence’s former chief of staff Marc Short, have moved to cooperate with House investigators.
The trouble for Trump – and part of the source of his frustration, the sources said – is his inability, out of office, to wield the far-reaching power of the executive branch to affect the course of the inquiry.

The limited success of strategies he hoped would stymie the committee – ordering aides to defy subpoenas or launching legal challenges to slow-walk the release White House records – has been jarring for Trump.

“I think what he’s finding is that as the ex-president, he has a lot less authority than he did as president. But his playbook doesn’t work if he’s not president,” said Daniel Goldman, former lead counsel in the first House impeachment inquiry into Trump.

In a reflection of dwindling legal avenues available to undercut the investigation, Trump has returned to launching attacks-by-emailed-statement on the select committee, stewing over his predicament and what he considers an investigation designed only to hurt him politically.

“The Unselect Committee itself is Rigged, stacked with Never Trumpers, Republican enemies, and two disgraced RINOs, Cheney and Kinzinger, who couldn’t get elected ‘dog catcher’ in their districts,” Trump vented last month.
more...


----------



## HGCC (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm still shocked about Rick perry. That fuckin guy. Really?????


----------



## doublejj (Dec 20, 2021)

*Millions of Angry, Armed Americans Stand Ready to Seize Power If Trump Loses in 2024*








Millions of Armed Americans Ready to Seize Power If Trump Loses in 2024


If armed violence erupts in 2024, the fate of the nation might well be decided by a simple fact: a big subset of the Republican Party has been systemically arming itself for this very reason.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2021)

The crazies will be outnumbered by a lot, if they want a fight I'll be glad to do my part.


----------



## printer (Dec 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The crazies will be outnumbered by a lot, if they want a fight I'll be glad to do my part.


Just put leaflets out there will be a Klan rally and round them up as they chant "ohm" while standing around a burning cross.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)

*Trump Appears 'Deeply Unnerved' By January 6 Investigation: Report*





Donald Trump is increasingly agitated by the House select committee investigating the Capitol attack,' according to new reporting from Hugo Lowell in the Guardian.


----------



## mooray (Dec 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The crazies will be outnumbered by a lot, if they want a fight I'll be glad to do my part.


That's exactly how wars start. There's always a chain of sympathizing that extends from one end of the spectrum to the other. You may not sympathize with antifa, but someone you sympathize with does, and they get sucked in and then you get sucked in. Next thing you know, you're standing with antifa and your slightly conservative friend stands with domestic terrorists. Best thing is for everyone to keep their ass at home.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 20, 2021)

printer said:


> Just put leaflets out there will be a Klan rally and round them up as they chant "ohm" while standing around a burning cross.


Does chanting ohm make them a resistance movement?


----------



## mooray (Dec 20, 2021)

Not currently.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> That's exactly how wars start. There's always a chain of sympathizing that extends from one end of the spectrum to the other. You may not sympathize with antifa, but someone you sympathize with does, and they get sucked in and then you get sucked in. Next thing you know, you're standing with antifa and your slightly conservative friend stands with domestic terrorists. Best thing is for everyone to keep their ass at home.


I won't be attending any protests or rallies but if the shooting starts I won't cower at home.


----------



## mooray (Dec 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I won't be attending any protests or rallies but if the shooting starts I won't cower at home.


Not everything is a test of manhood, sometimes there are others.


----------



## printer (Dec 20, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Does chanting ohm make them a resistance movement?


Was hoping someone would pick up on that. I have an electronic background.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2021)

Interesting timing.










Executive Order on Establishing the United States Council on Transnational Organized Crime | The White House


By the authority vested in me as President by the Constitution and the laws of the United States of America, I hereby order as follows:Section 1.




www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)

*NYT: Jan. 6 Committee Weighs Possibility Of Criminal Referrals*





The New York Times’ Michael Schmidt joins Chris Hayes to discuss new reporting that the January 6 committee is weighing the possibility of recommending criminal charges against former President Donald Trump and others in his circle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

A letter for the congressman, a subpoena is next, kinda hard for him to come to work at the capitol while refusing a subpoena since the Sargent at arms can snatch him if he shows. There are several congress people the committee wants to talk to and when they show up at the capitol while refusing s subpoena... The capitol police and Sargent at arms should be able to enforce congressional subpoenas on the capitol grounds.






*January 6 committee sends letter to GOP Rep. Scott Perry, asking to interview him*
The House select committee investigating the deadly January 6 riot has asked GOP Rep. Scott Perry of Pennsylvania to voluntarily sit down for an interview -- the first known effort by the panel to talk to a lawmaker about helping former President Donald Trump in his efforts to undermine the...




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

*Donald Trump is 'freaking out' -- and with good reason: MSNBC legal analyst*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

_"There were 21 Republican state lawmakers who participated in Jan. 6 events, according to a DLCC report. Among those 21 lawmakers, only one has been censured by his home state and that was only after he was arrested after live-streaming himself breaking into the Capitol"._









Merrick Garland ‘doesn’t seem up to the challenge’ of being AG: ethics expert


Attorney General Merrick Garland continues to receive harsh criticism for his approach to holding Trump supporters accountable for attempting to overturn the 2020 election.On the most recent episode of the podcast Amicus, Supreme Court expert Dahlia Lithwick interviewed Walter Shaub, the former...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

I wonder, if they subpoena a half dozen or more republican congress people to the 1/6 committee and they don't show, could Nancy expel them from the house? Could the Sargent at arms or capitol police arrest them on the capitol grounds to enforce the subpoenas? How would they show up to work in congress while refusing a subpoena?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

Here's how some Republican officials could end up with wire fraud charges: law professor


The House Select Committee on Jan. 6 revealed Monday that they are considering wire fraud charges for Republican officials who tried to make money off of the "Big Lie," the false allegation that the 2020 election was fraudulent. Law professor Jennifer Taub, who penned "Big Dirty Money,"...




www.rawstory.com





The House Select Committee on Jan. 6 revealed Monday that they are considering wire fraud charges for Republican officials who tried to make money off of the "Big Lie," the false allegation that the 2020 election was fraudulent.

Law professor Jennifer Taub, who penned "Big Dirty Money," explained on Twitter that 18 US Code 1341 and 1343, which made mail fraud and wire fraud a crime, could be applied in the cases of Republicans who lied in their fundraising solicits to get cash.

"Whoever, having devised or intending to devise any scheme or artifice to defraud, or for obtaining money or property by means of false or fraudulent pretenses, representations, or promises, transmits or causes to be transmitted by means of wire, radio, or television communication or interstate or foreign commerce, any writings, signs, signals, pictures, or sounds for the purpose of executing such scheme or artifice, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than 20 years, or both," says the wire fraud part of the law.

Taub also cited the recent New York Times report saying that it seems the committee is looking at possible criminal charges for not only former President Donald Trump but also for Republicans who pushed the false story.

"Whether there was wire fraud by Republicans who raised millions of dollars off assertions that the election was stolen, despite knowing the claims were not true; and whether Mr. Trump and his allies obstructed Congress by trying to stop the certification of electoral votes," said the Times.

While many Republicans used the "big lie" to cash in, it was Trump and the GOP that made the most.

The report goes on to say, “The committee is also examining whether there is enough evidence to make a wire fraud referral over how Mr. Trump’s campaign and the Republican Party raised $255.4 million from donors as he and his allies fund-raised off the false claim that the election had been stolen."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


I wonder what Mitch is doing quietly behind the scenes to help the 1/6 committee along, Liz Cheney will protect him and the republican senators, I figure that's part of her job. They both have the same enemies in the GOP and they are all conveniently on the fucking chopping block! I'm sure Liz is keeping Mitch well informed and will keep his hands clean and his senators protected while fucking over her enemies and silencing others, she does have some soft support in the congress, but they are scared silent. Who knows, if the iron lady disposes of these assholes, she might even get reelected, people like courage, it never goes out of fashion, if she's primaried, she should run as an independent and take votes from the GOP. In any case Mitch will take care of her, she might even be a senator one day.


----------



## printer (Dec 21, 2021)

*Trump Announces News Conference on Jan. 6 Anniversary*
Former President Donald Trump said Tuesday he will hold a news conference on Jan. 6, the anniversary of "the completely unarmed protest of the rigged" 2020 election.

Trump announced his intentions via a statement released by his Save America joint fundraising committee. He said he will discuss alleged voter fraud in the presidential election won by President Joe Biden.

"Why isn't the Unselect Committee of highly partisan political hacks investigating the CAUSE of the January 6th protest, which was the rigged Presidential Election of 2020?" Trump began his statement. "Does anybody notice that they want to stay as far away from that topic as possible, the numbers don't work for them, or even come close. The only thing they can do is not talk about it."

There has been no talk of the committee probing possible election fraud.

"Look at what is going on now in Pennsylvania, Arizona, Georgia, Wisconsin, and, to a lesser extent, Michigan where the numbers are horrendously corrupt in Detroit, but the weak Republican RINOs in the Michigan House and Senate don’t want to touch the subject?" Trump said in his statement.

"In many ways a RINO is worse than a Radical Left Democrat, because you don’t know where they are coming from and you have no idea how bad they really are for our Country. The good news is there are fewer and fewer RINOs left as we elect strong Patriots who love America."

"I will be having a news conference on January 6th at Mar-a-Lago to discuss all of [the alleged election fraud] points, and more," Trump said. "Until then, remember, the insurrection took place on November 3rd, it was the completely unarmed protest of the rigged election that took place on January 6th."








Trump Announces News Conference on Jan. 6 Anniversary


Former President Donald Trump said Tuesday he will hold a news conference on Jan. 6, the anniversary of "the completely unarmed protest of the rigged" 2020 election. Trump announced his intentions...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

One barrier down.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2021/12/20/lead-capitol-riot-charge-is-constitutional-judges-find/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump Announces News Conference on Jan. 6 Anniversary*
> Former President Donald Trump said Tuesday he will hold a news conference on Jan. 6, the anniversary of "the completely unarmed protest of the rigged" 2020 election.
> 
> Trump announced his intentions via a statement released by his Save America joint fundraising committee. He said he will discuss alleged voter fraud in the presidential election won by President Joe Biden.
> ...


I wonder if he will hang himself again by blurting shit out, or perhaps he will throw somebody under the bus for cooperating with the committee. He will bleat, freak out, play the victim and lie with every breath and try to assert his control over the party. Donald's luck ran out and his time of tribulation is drawing closer every week, of course he's gonna dance, howl and throw as much smoke in the air as he can.


----------



## mooray (Dec 21, 2021)

He looks like a jerkoff and Jimmy Pesto is a jerkoff. It's serendipitous.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Dec 21, 2021)

Just saw this-









Bob’s Burgers bans actor over alleged involvement in Capitol attack – report


Jay Johnston ‘blacklisted’ by Fox and no longer allowed to voice character Jimmy Pesto Sr, the Daily Beast reports




www.theguardian.com





I used to like this guy on Mr. Show.
Nothing funny about his politics.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Dec 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> He looks like a jerkoff and Jimmy Pesto is a jerkoff. It's serendipitous.


Ever watch Mr. Show? That’s where I remember him from. Kind-of unassuming goofball.
David Cross I believe joked about voting for Trump but I think he was just being antagonistic.


----------



## mooray (Dec 21, 2021)

MAGpie81 said:


> Ever watch Mr. Show? That’s where I remember him from. Kind-of unassuming goofball.
> David Cross I believe joked about voting for Trump but I think he was just being antagonistic.


I only know him from Bob's Burgers, and now January 6th.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 21, 2021)

A lot can change in 20-25 years. Maybe his brain broke. I remember him on Mr show.


----------



## canndo (Dec 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I won't be attending any protests or rallies but if the shooting starts I won't cower at home.



Ok, whom will you shoot? Your neighbor with the "let's go Brandon" flag on his fence? The local constable? That liberal asshole gay guy with his yapping dog?

A marauding band of bakers? Someone behind guarded gates? See, that's where I dont understand this "gonna get my gun" mentality.


----------



## canndo (Dec 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> _"There were 21 Republican state lawmakers who participated in Jan. 6 events, according to a DLCC report. Among those 21 lawmakers, only one has been censured by his home state and that was only after he was arrested after live-streaming himself breaking into the Capitol"._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Institutionalists are currently a danger to the very institution they seek to preserve.

Mueller is the model for this sort of hesitancy. They are so fearful of appearing partisan that they purposefully ignore the fact that this time an entire party is looking to overthrow the country itself.


----------



## canndo (Dec 21, 2021)

Worst of all, this time, this incident, democrats have already demonstrated that if the culprits were also democrats they will have been swiftly punished, few other democrats would have turned away or even defended them.

This doesn't mean dems are fundamentally "superior" it means only that this time they remain closer to reality, more comprehending of the peril.


But this is also why they are so damn reticent to act decisively. 


THROW the filibuster out, Republicans would have. Don't accept the threats or promises of the opposition, Republicans wouldn't.

This is our country we are talking about.

Should things go south (bad joke), the right will celebrate for a bit until they themselves be compromised by the same authoritarian tendencies they now seem to embrace. It will then be too late.

They will of course have finally managed to "own the libs". God love'em.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

*Congress Contemplates Criminal Referrals For Trump and Company for Crimes of January 6*





The New York Times reported that the House select committee is considering making criminal referrals to the Department of Justice of Donald Trump and others who may have criminal liability for the insurrection. Here is a review of what criminal referrals are, how DOJ has handled prior criminal referrals by Congress, and what it signals that the committee is contemplating referring Trump for a criminal investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

*Trump Plans Jan. 6 Press Conference At Mar-A-Lago*





Donald Trump just can’t stop spreading ‘the big lie.’ Glenn Kirschner discusses Trump’s latest plan to hold a press conference at Mar-a-Lago on January 6th, 2022.


----------



## printer (Dec 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Plans Jan. 6 Press Conference At Mar-A-Lago*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Florida does not have an extradition treaty.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

printer said:


> Florida does not have an extradition treaty.


He could hide out in Florida with Desantis's help from the NY charges, for awhile, with federal indictments it doesn't matter, federal marshals or the FBI will come and get him. His best bet would be to jump on a private plan to Europe, then Moscow, provided he can offshore money and Vlad will have him. He'd better make his move soon though, before indictments drop, right now he's free to do as he pleases and I'm surprised he hasn't done any foreign travel since he lost.


----------



## canndo (Dec 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Plans Jan. 6 Press Conference At Mar-A-Lago*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My God. And there are millions who are still incapable of divining this man's abominable nature.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

*Lawrence: Trump Will Never Admit What He Did On January 6*





House Speaker Nancy Pelosi announced how the one year anniversary of the January 6th attack on the Capitol will be commemorated by Congress. Donald Trump has also made plans to get in front of a microphone that day and, as Lawrence O’Donnell puts it, share the “rantings of a mad man, spewing incoherent, pathological lies.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

*Steve Schmidt: Even If He Runs, 2024 Election Isn't About Trump*





Steve Schmidt reacts to Donald Trump's plans to try to steal the focus away from a solemn Capitol Hill commemoration on January 6th, and tells Lawrence O'Donnell he believes Trump may have his sights set on the 2024 election.


----------



## printer (Dec 22, 2021)

*Flynn sues Jan. 6 panel to block access to phone records, testimony*
Flynn did not appear for his scheduled deposition Monday, filing the late Tuesday suit challenging the committee’s subpoena for his Verizon phone records. The suit also notes that Flynn planned to plead the Fifth.

The suit details a breakdown in communication with the committee after months of negotiations, with the Flynn team frustrated by a refusal to narrow the scope of its request, with Flynn’s attorney arguing litigation is needed to stymy any criminal contempt of Congress charges the committee might pursue.

“Committee counsel responded that the Committee’s preference would be for General Flynn to invoke his 5th Amendment privilege before the Committee, even if it was effectively the only thing he could do, and that the Committee could refer General Flynn for prosecution for contempt of Congress for not doing so,” Flynn’s attorney, Matthew Sarelson, wrote in the 42-page filing.

While the suit challenges the seizure of Flynn’s phone records, it claims subpoenas were also sent to members of his family, “issuing one or more subpoenas to their telecommunications and electronic mail providers.”








Flynn sues Jan. 6 panel to block access to phone records, testimony


Former Trump national security advisor Michael Flynn is suing to block the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack from subpoenaing his phone records along with other documents and his test…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

printer said:


> *Flynn sues Jan. 6 panel to block access to phone records, testimony*
> Flynn did not appear for his scheduled deposition Monday, filing the late Tuesday suit challenging the committee’s subpoena for his Verizon phone records. The suit also notes that Flynn planned to plead the Fifth.
> 
> The suit details a breakdown in communication with the committee after months of negotiations, with the Flynn team frustrated by a refusal to narrow the scope of its request, with Flynn’s attorney arguing litigation is needed to stymy any criminal contempt of Congress charges the committee might pursue.
> ...


Law suits are expensive things and people like Flynn are not rich and he's already tapped out defending himself in court. Trump can fuck around in court using other people's money, but most of his henchmen like Rudy can't. There is a limit on delays in criminal cases however and that's what many of them will be facing in 2022 and 2023. There will be many deals and and lot's of rats, along with guilty pleas and sentencings in 2022. The guilty have little choice but to plead not guilty, if they can't cut a deal with federal prosecutors, because they would be looking at long prison sentences.

This is just delay, smoke and mirrors by the guilty, once a federal judge gets a hold of them and they are on trial, things will change. I figure the judges will throw the book at the ringleaders and have indicated as much from the bench.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2021)

That Saudi/Russian/Racist money is basically bottomless as they take it from their citizens and flow it into these insurrectionist RINO's pockets to keep our nation on it's heels.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That Saudi/Russian/Racist money is basically bottomless as they take it from their citizens and flow it into these insurrectionist RINO's pockets to keep our nation on it's heels.


Dark money puts an international "FOR SALE" sign on America, not just the locals are buying politicians these days.


----------



## printer (Dec 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Law suits are expensive things and people like Flynn are not rich and he's already tapped out defending himself in court. Trump can fuck around in court using other people's money, but most of his henchmen like Rudy can't. There is a limit on delays in criminal cases however and that's what many of them will be facing in 2022 and 2023. There will be many deals and and lot's of rats, along with guilty pleas and sentencings in 2022. The guilty have little choice but to plead not guilty, if they can't cut a deal with federal prosecutors, because they would be looking at long prison sentences.
> 
> This is just delay, smoke and mirrors by the guilty, once a federal judge gets a hold of them and they are on trial, things will change. I figure the judges will throw the book at the ringleaders and have indicated as much from the bench.


Of course it is just delay. Have to make it to the 2022 election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

printer said:


> Of course it is just delay. Have to make it to the 2022 election.


They hoped for that in 2020 too. Once it hits the courts it will be too late, they won't own the DOJ, even if they take the house. The election is a year away and it promises to be a spectacularly eventful one!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

printer said:


> Of course it is just delay. Have to make it to the 2022 election.


Speaking of delay, I figure a lot of the slow down in justice was so the democrats could drive the insurrection aftermath into 2022, an election year. Also Donald going down in NY state freaking, howling and lashing out in all directions will be useful for the democrats too. Who knows, Donald could run to Russia this spring and leave the republicans holding the bag... One thing is for sure though, 2022 will sure be interesting, grab some popcorn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They hoped for that in 2020 too. Once it hits the courts it will be too late, they won't own the DOJ, even if they take the house. The election is a year away and it promises to be a spectacularly eventful one!


One other thing, federal trials are not on TV, however state trials in NY are at the discretion of the judge I believe. So if Donald goes on trial in NY, it might be on TV, another benefit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One other thing, federal trials are not on TV, however state trials in NY are at the discretion of the judge I believe. So if Donald goes on trial in NY, it might be on TV, another benefit.


Lol
He will brag about the ratings


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

Another aspect of the timing of the public hearings is they will be televised in January and February, perhaps longer, this is primetime TV for much of America during the winter and when the most TV is watched. They want a big audience and the legal consequences will begin to flow from there with those willing to make deals going first in 2022 and keeping the story in the news. Americans need to be reminded of the danger these lunatics pose to the nation and democracy. If they go for mail fraud over the big lie used to raise money, it will mean heavy prison time I believe and perhaps paying back money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Lol
> He will brag about the ratings


He won't like the things the prosecution will say about him when they present the case, I figure they will have to tie him to his chair and ball gag him, if they needle him just right! Also Donald will call the justice system and judge into ill repute and might inadvertently end up on TV in court for his public humiliation. Justice must not just be done, it must be seen to be done and if Donald blathers about corrupt courts etc, the public might just see justice done. I hope he has a hard ass black female NY judge who will put him in his place on TV and drive him nuts at the same time. I also hope she orders him tied to his chair and ball gagged on TV. I can see him now, his eyes bugged out, squirming and grunting in the chair, with a nice orange ball gag in his gob from a local sex shop, a dirty sock won't do for a former POTUS! He will probably have a mask over his face though, cause covid will still be around...


----------



## GoatSoup (Dec 22, 2021)

Scenes I'd like to see:

Mar-a-Largo, Jan 6th 2022.
Just as DJT is introduced to speak, 16 US marshals approach the podium bearing subpoenas from Congress and the SDNY to appear for interrogation for Sedition and Fraud.
Throwing Lumpy off and causing him to lose his shit in ranting in a way that caused the LSM to run click bait about his "Big Lie" for days and days!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

*Judge Denies Flynn Request For Restraining Order To Block Jan. 6 Subpoena*





A federal judge denied Michael Flynn’s request for a temporary restraining order that he sought to block the Jan. 6 subpoena and the requirement for him to testify, only one day after he filed the request. Pete Williams reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

The requests come before the holidays, the subpoenas will come after the new year when they start back up.
*Jan. 6 Committee Requests Information From Rep. Jim Jordan*





The January 6 select committee has requested information from Rep. Jim Jordan, R-Ohio, including possible conversations he may have had with former President Trump the day of the Capitol riot. NBC's Garrett Haake and Pete Williams have details.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

*Dr. Jha: Getting Covid to be 'like a bad cold' would be a 'victory'*





Dr. Ashish Jha, Dean of Brown University’s School of Public Health, talks the threat of the omicron variant, the potential need for more booster shots and what the U.S. can learn from other countries on Covid.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2021)

keep 'em coming. Plead GUILTY! loser..what about your freedumbs?









Proud Boys member pleads guilty in January 6 attack on US Capitol, the first to do so in alleged conspiracy


In one of the most prominent cases against far-right groups that the Justice Department alleges planned to storm the US Capitol on January 6, a New York member of the Proud Boys has pleaded guilty to felony charges, including conspiracy.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He won't like the things the prosecution will say about him when they present the case, I figure they will have to tie him to his chair and ball gag him, if they needle him just right! Also Donald will call the justice system and judge into ill repute and might inadvertently end up on TV in court for his public humiliation. Justice must not just be done, it must be seen to be done and if Donald blathers about corrupt courts etc, the public might just see justice done. I hope he has a hard ass black female NY judge who will put him in his place on TV and drive him nuts at the same time. I also hope she orders him tied to his chair and ball gagged on TV. I can see him now, his eyes bugged out, squirming and grunting in the chair, with a nice orange ball gag in his gob from a local sex shop, a dirty sock won't do for a former POTUS! He will probably have a mask over his face though, cause covid will still be around...


He would be filling his diapers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2021)

New report says 'evidence is mounting' for a disturbing reason the National Guard failed to act on Jan. 6


Almost a year after that the January 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol Building, the events of that day continue to inspire a great deal of analysis and discussion — including the fact that the National Guard didn’t get to the Capitol sooner when it was under attack. Writers Ryan Goodman and Justin...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2021)

Proud Boy pleads guilty to conspiracy charge in January 6th case that has major implications for other rioters


A member of the Proud Boys who took part in the January 6th Capitol riots has pleaded guilty to a conspiracy charge in a case that has major implications for other Capitol rioters.As reported by NBC 4 Washington's Scott MacFarlane, 34-year-old Proud Boy Matthew Greene of Syracuse, New York...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He won't like the things the prosecution will say about him when they present the case, I figure they will have to tie him to his chair and ball gag him, if they needle him just right! Also Donald will call the justice system and judge into ill repute and might inadvertently end up on TV in court for his public humiliation. Justice must not just be done, it must be seen to be done and if Donald blathers about corrupt courts etc, the public might just see justice done. I hope he has a hard ass black female NY judge who will put him in his place on TV and drive him nuts at the same time. I also hope she orders him tied to his chair and ball gagged on TV. I can see him now, his eyes bugged out, squirming and grunting in the chair, with a nice orange ball gag in his gob from a local sex shop, a dirty sock won't do for a former POTUS! He will probably have a mask over his face though, cause covid will still be around...


i hope he gets a black female judge; prominent with jelly bean jar near the white supremacist testifying- i like reminders.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> New report says 'evidence is mounting' for a disturbing reason the National Guard failed to act on Jan. 6
> 
> 
> Almost a year after that the January 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol Building, the events of that day continue to inspire a great deal of analysis and discussion — including the fact that the National Guard didn’t get to the Capitol sooner when it was under attack. Writers Ryan Goodman and Justin...
> ...


i believe they were told to stand down..there was all that stink with Pentagon and Generals Flynn (brother of- you guessed it) and some other general.

those two general are in trouble i'd say.

they said in the article they 'were afraid' the moron would invoke insurrection act? we're talking Flynn's brother?

i saw an interview that said something way different..if you care i could look but if you don't let me know..i remember it was a general interview on tv and he said exactly what happened because he was the one calling the Pentagon, so he should know.

General Milley.


----------



## printer (Dec 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i believe they were told to stand down..there was all that stink with Pentagon and Generals Flynn (brother of- you guessed it) and some other general.
> 
> those two general are in trouble i'd say.
> 
> ...


Have not read it yet but promises to be a good read.

*Crisis of Command: The Pentagon, The President, and January 6*
One of the most vexing questions about Jan. 6 is why the National Guard took more than three hours to arrive at the Capitol after D.C. authorities and Capitol Police called for immediate assistance. The Pentagon’s restraint in allowing the Guard to get to the Capitol was not simply a reflection of officials’ misgivings about the deployment of military force during the summer 2020 protests, nor was it simply a concern about “optics” of having military personnel at the Capitol. Instead, evidence is mounting that the most senior defense officials did not want to send troops to the Capitol because they harbored concerns that President Donald Trump might utilize the forces’ presence in an attempt to hold onto power. 








Crisis of Command: The Pentagon, The President, and January 6


Pentagon restrained National Guard on Jan. 6 out of concern Trump would invoke Insurrection Act.




www.justsecurity.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2021)

The Obscure Charge Jan. 6 Investigators Are Looking at for Trump


Prosecutors have hit 240 insurrectionists with the rare charge of obstructing an official congressional proceeding. The Jan. 6 Committee might be looking at that charge for Trump.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## printer (Dec 23, 2021)

*Trump asks Supreme Court to block National Archives from releasing Jan. 6 records*
Trump's lawyers filed an emergency petition with the Supreme Court ahead of a Thursday deadline to seek a review imposed by the D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals, which rejected the former president's suit earlier this month.

They argued that the circuit court's decision would set a bad precedent in future disputes over access to former presidents' confidential records and asked for a temporary order blocking the release while the Supreme Court considers whether to give the case a full hearing.

"The D.C. Circuit’s opinion endorsed the power of a congressional committee to broadly seek the records of a prior Presidential administration and, as long as the incumbent President agrees to waive executive privilege, gain unfettered access to confidential communications of that administration," Trump's filing reads. "This troubling ruling lacks any meaningful or objective limiting principle. In an increasingly partisan political climate, such records requests will become the norm regardless of what party is in power. Consequently, this Court’s review is critical."

"On the record before us, former President Trump has provided no basis for this court to override President Biden’s judgment and the agreement and accommodations worked out between the Political Branches over these documents," Judge Patricia Millett wrote in the D.C. Circuit decision earlier this month.

Trump's lawyers have argued that Biden's disregard of the former president's own assertions of executive privilege is unconstitutional.

"The disagreement between an incumbent President and his predecessor from a rival political party is both novel and highlights the importance of executive privilege and the ability of Presidents and their advisers to reliably make and receive full and frank advice, without concern that communications will be publicly released to meet a political objective," Trump's filing reads.

A temporary stay could be granted unilaterally by the justice who receives the emergency application, which in this case is Chief Justice John Roberts, but in order for the Supreme Court to take up the case, it will require the approval of at least four of the justices.








Trump asks Supreme Court to block National Archives from releasing Jan. 6 records


Former President Trump on Thursday asked the Supreme Court to block the National Archives from turning over records from his White House to the House Jan. 6 select committee after a series of defea…




thehill.com





Would like to see Roberts say, "Nah."


----------



## printer (Dec 23, 2021)

*Flynn suit against Jan. 6 committee dismissed over procedural errors*
A federal judge on Wednesday dismissed former national security adviser Michael Flynn's lawsuit against the House Jan. 6 select committee for failing to follow procedural rules in filing his case, but said he would have an opportunity to make corrections and re-submit it to the court.
U.S. District Judge Mary Scriven said in an order issued just one day after the lawsuit was filed that, among other things, Flynn's lawyers failed to show that there was an imminent need for the court to intervene against a set of subpoenas from the select committee aimed at the retired general and his phone provider.

"Flynn may refile his Motion if he believes that he can comply with the procedural requirements discussed above," wrote Scriven, who was appointed by former President George W. Bush. "Of course, if the Select Committee attempts to expedite the response dates for document requests from Flynn or for the third-party subpoenas, Flynn may seek appropriate relief from the Court. If Flynn chooses to renew his request for a temporary restraining order, he must adequately explain why injunctive relief is necessary before Defendants have an opportunity to respond."

Flynn's attorney, David Warrington, said in a statement that Scriven's order will not affect their underlying case challenging the subpoena.
"General Flynn looks forward to obtaining relief from Congress’s unconstitutional and unlawful investigation in the normal course of his pending suit for injunctive relief that was not affected by today’ order," Warrington said.
Flynn sued the select committee on Tuesday, after not showing up for a scheduled deposition the day before.

In his suit, Flynn challenged the validity of the subpoenas for his testimony and for his personal phone records and argued that the demands violate his constitutional rights.

"Without intervention by this Court, General Flynn faces the harm of being irreparably and illegally coerced to produce information and testimony in violation of the law and his constitutional rights," his complaint reads. "He will also be illegally and irreparably harmed by the Select Committee’s unlawful and secret seizure of his and his family’s personal information from their telecommunications and/or electronic mail service providers.








Flynn suit against Jan. 6 committee dismissed over procedural errors


A federal judge on Wednesday dismissed former national security adviser Michael Flynn’s lawsuit against the House Jan. 6 select committee for failing to follow procedural rules in filing his …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Dec 23, 2021)

*Jim Jordan says he has 'real concerns' with Jan. 6 panel after sit-down request *
Jordan was asked about the letter in an interview with “Fox News Primetime” guest host Brian Kilmeade. 

“It looks like the Jan. 6 committee, who didn't want you on them, on the Jan. 6 committee, might want you in front of them to take questions. What will your reaction be? Will it be the same as Mark Meadows — take a walk — or would you sit down and speak to them?” Kilmeade asked Jordan.

“I mean we just got the letter today, Brian,” Jordan answered, later alleging that the committee had previously altered documents. 

“We're going to review the letter, but I gotta be honest with you. I got real concerns about any committee that will take a document and alter it and present it to the American people, completely mislead the American people like they did last week,” he added. 

Jordan was apparently referring to a hearing earlier this month in which Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) read part of a forwarded text that Jordan sent to Meadows, the former White House chief of staff.

The text, which Schiff attributed to an unnamed lawmaker at the time, said then-Vice President Mike Pence "should call out all electoral votes that he believes are unconstitutional as no electoral votes at all" during the election certification process on Jan. 6. Sources confirmed to CNN that Schiff read only a portion of the full text sent by Jordan.

Earlier on Wednesday, the Jan. 6 committee sent a letter to Jordan seeking his cooperation in its probe, claiming he likely had communicated with then-President Trump on the day of the riot. 

“We understand that you had at least one and possibly multiple communications with President Trump on January 6th,” Chairman Bennie Thompson wrote in his letter. 

“We would like to discuss each such communication with you in detail. And we also wish to inquire about any communications you had on January 5th or 6th with those in the Willard War Room, the Trump legal team, White House personnel or others involved in organizing or planning the actions and strategies for January 6th,” he added.

The committee is also interested in "any discussions involving the possibility of presidential pardons for individuals involved in any aspect of January 6th or the planning for January 6th," Thompson wrote.








Jim Jordan says he has ‘real concerns’ with Jan. 6 panel after sit-down request


Rep. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) said on Wednesday that he has “real concerns” about the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol, which requested to sit down with …




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2021)

printer said:


> *Jim Jordan says he has 'real concerns' with Jan. 6 panel after sit-down request *
> Jordan was asked about the letter in an interview with “Fox News Primetime” guest host Brian Kilmeade.
> 
> “It looks like the Jan. 6 committee, who didn't want you on them, on the Jan. 6 committee, might want you in front of them to take questions. What will your reaction be? Will it be the same as Mark Meadows — take a walk — or would you sit down and speak to them?” Kilmeade asked Jordan.
> ...


i would have real concerns too knowing my job is on the line and I've been implicated in organizing and participating in an Insurrection of the United States of America on Janaury 6, 2021..again his employer- which minimally is insubordination and should be termed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)

*Joy Reid: House GOP Is Trying To Throw All The Sand It Can Into Jan. 6 Probe Gears*





House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy is attempting to install Jim Jordan--a possible leader of the Capitol insurrection--on Jan. 6 House select committee investigating the failed coup.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)

*Legal Expert: DOJ Must Immediately Conduct 'Full-Blown' Jan. 6 Probe*





Laurence Tribe calls on his former student, Attorney General Garland, to take action over Trump’s role in the insurrection: “If Merrick Garland has not yet ginned up a full-blown investigation, he should do so yesterday.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)

Opinion | Will Donald Trump Get Away With Inciting an Insurrection?


Trying to upend a free and fair election is one of the gravest crimes imaginable. We’re worried Merrick Garland isn’t taking it seriously enough.




www.nytimes.com





*Will Donald Trump Get Away With Inciting an Insurrection?*
_By Laurence H. Tribe, Donald Ayer and Dennis Aftergut
Mr. Tribe taught constitutional law at Harvard for 50 years. Merrick Garland was one of his students. Mr. Ayer oversaw criminal prosecutions and investigations as Ronald Reagan’s U.S. attorney for the Eastern District of California. He later served as deputy attorney general. Mr. Aftergut handled a number of complex investigations and prosecutions as a federal prosecutor in San Francisco._

In his nine months in office, Attorney General Merrick Garland has done a great deal to restore integrity and evenhanded enforcement of the law to an agency that was badly misused for political reasons under his predecessor. But his place in history will be assessed against the challenges that confronted him. And the overriding test that he and the rest of the government face is the threat to our democracy from people bent on destroying it.

Mr. Garland’s success depends on ensuring that the rule of law endures. That means dissuading future coup plotters by holding the leaders of the insurrection fully accountable for their attempt to overthrow the government. But he cannot do so without a robust criminal investigation of those at the top, from the people who planned, assisted or funded the attempt to overturn the Electoral College vote to those who organized or encouraged the mob attack on the Capitol. To begin with, he might focus on Mark Meadows, Steve Bannon, Rudy Giuliani, John Eastman and even Donald Trump — all of whom were involved, in one way or another, in the events leading up to the attack.

Almost a year after the insurrection, we have yet to see any clear indicators that such an investigation is underway, raising the alarming possibility that this administration may never bring charges against those ultimately responsible for the attack.

While the Justice Department has filed charges against more than 700 people who participated in the violence, limiting the investigation to these foot soldiers would be a grave mistake: As Joanne Freeman, a Yale historian, wrote this month about the insurrection, “Accountability — the belief that political power holders are responsible for their actions and that blatant violations will be addressed — is the lifeblood of democracy. Without it, there can be no trust in government, and without trust, democratic governments have little power.”

The legal path to investigate the leaders of the coup attempt is clear. The criminal code prohibits inciting an insurrection or “giving aid or comfort” to those who do, as well as conspiracy to forcibly “prevent, hinder or delay the execution of any law of the United States.” The code also makes it a crime to corruptly impede any official proceeding or deprive citizens of their constitutional right to vote.

Based purely on what we know today from news reports and the steady stream of revelations coming from the House select committee investigating the attack, the attorney general has a powerful justification for a robust and forceful investigation into the former president and his inner circle. As White House chief of staff, Mark Meadows was intimately involved in the effort to overturn the election. He traveled to Georgia last December, where he apparently laid the groundwork for the phone call in which the president pressured Georgia’s secretary of state, Brad Raffensperger, to “find 11,780 votes.” Representative Jim Jordan of Ohio reportedly promoted a scheme to pressure Vice President Mike Pence to reject duly certified Joe Biden electors. And from their war room at the Willard Hotel, several members of the president’s inner circle hatched the legal strategy to overturn the results of the election.

The president himself sat back for three hours while his chief of staff was barraged with messages from members of Congress and Fox News hosts pleading with him to have Mr. Trump call off the armed mob whose violent passion he had inflamed. That evidence, on its own, may not be enough to convict the former president, but it is certainly enough to require a criminal investigation.

And yet there are no signs, at least in media reports, that the attorney general is building a case against these individuals — no interviews with top administration officials, no reports of attempts to persuade the foot soldiers to turn on the people who incited them to violence. By this point in the Russia investigation, the special counsel Robert Mueller had indicted Paul Manafort and Rick Gates and secured the cooperation of George Papadopoulos after charging him with lying to the F.B.I. The media was reporting that the special counsel’s team had conducted or scheduled interviews with Mr. Trump’s aides Stephen Miller and Mr. Bannon, as well as Attorney General Jeff Sessions.

Of course, there is no way to know for sure whether Mr. Garland’s Department of Justice is investigating the leaders of the attack behind closed doors. Justice Department policy does not permit announcing investigations, absent exceptional circumstances. Mr. Garland, unlike his predecessor, plays by the book, keeping quiet about investigations until charges are filed. But the first of the rioters to plead guilty began cooperating with the Justice Department back in April. If prosecutors have been using their cooperation to investigate the top officials and operatives responsible for the siege of the Capitol and our democracy, there would likely be significant confirmation in the media by now.

It is possible that the department is deferring the decision about starting a full-blown investigative effort pending further work by the House select committee. It is even conceivable that the department is waiting for the committee’s final report so that federal prosecutors can review the documents, interviews and recommendations amassed by House investigators and can consider any potential referrals for criminal prosecution.

But such an approach would come at a very high cost. In the prosecution business, interviews need to happen as soon as possible after the events in question, to prevent both forgetfulness and witness coordination to conceal the truth. A comprehensive Department of Justice probe of the leadership is now more urgently needed than ever.

It is also imperative that Mr. Trump be included on the list of those being investigated. The media has widely reported his role in many of the relevant events, and there is no persuasive reason to exclude him.

First, he has no claim to constitutional immunity from prosecution. The Department of Justice’s Office of Legal Counsel has recognized such immunity only for sitting presidents because a criminal trial would prevent them from discharging the duties of their office. Mr. Trump no longer has those duties to discharge.

Nor is exclusion of the former president remotely justified by the precedent President Gerald Ford set in pardoning Richard Nixon to help the country “heal” from Watergate. Even our proud tradition of not mimicking banana republics by allowing political winners to retaliate against losers must give way in the wake of violence perpetrated to thwart the peaceful transition of power. Refusing to at least investigate those who plot to end democracy — and who would remain engaged in efforts to do so — would be beyond foolhardy.

Furthermore, the pending state and local investigations in New York and Atlanta will never be able to provide the kind of accountability the nation clearly needs. The New York case, which revolves around tax fraud, has nothing to do with the attack on our government. The Atlanta district attorney appears to be probing Mr. Trump’s now infamous call to Mr. Raffensperger. But that is just one chapter of the wrongdoing that led up to the attack on the Capitol.

Significantly, even if the Atlanta district attorney is able to convict Mr. Meadows and Mr. Trump for interfering in Georgia’s election, they could still run for office again. Only convicting them for participating in an insurrection would permanently disqualify them from office under Section 3 of the 14th Amendment.

Some have expressed pessimism that the Department of Justice would be able to convict Mr. Trump. His guilt would ultimately be for a jury to decide, and some jurors might believe he deluded himself into believing his own big lie and thus genuinely thought he was saving, rather than sabotaging, the election. But concerns about a conviction are no reason to refrain from an investigation. If anything, a federal criminal investigation could unearth even more evidence and provide a firmer basis for deciding whether to indict.

To decline from the outset to investigate would be appeasement, pure and simple, and appeasing bullies and wrongdoers only encourages more of the same. Without forceful action to hold the wrongdoers to account, we will likely not resist what some retired generals see as a march to another insurrection in 2024 if Mr. Trump or another demagogue loses.

Throughout his public life, Mr. Garland has been a highly principled public servant focused on doing the right thing. But only by holding the leaders of the Jan. 6 insurrection — all of them — to account can he secure the future and teach the next generation that no one is above the law. If he has not done so already, we implore the attorney general to step up to that task.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)

It is a near certainty that Merrick Garland and the top DOJ officials read the above article and are well aware of the building heat and opinions of the DOJ alumni. Soon Garland might have to answer in congress for his inaction, so he'd better have a good story, eventually he will have to answer to history, so will Joe for not lighting a fire under his ass. I still think he wants to wait out NY state more than congress and knows that once they indict Trump there he's gone for good and will be pinned down and easy prey. Waiting to drive this stuff into an election year is the only thing I can figure, not just the DOJ has been slow in investigating the insurrection, the house committee got off to a kinda slow start too. However everything looks due to come to a head in 2022, Trump's trials in NY, the insurrection report and criminal referrals will all happen in an election year. The public quickly forgets stuff and will need some reminders in 2022 and this will throw it into the news cycle continuously. Donald going to prison in NY next summer might have a stunning effect on republican turn out, especially if he turns on them on his way down


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is a near certainty that Merrick Garland and the top DOJ officials read the above article and are well aware of the building heat and opinions of the DOJ alumni. Soon Garland might have to answer in congress for his inaction, so he'd better have a good story, eventually he will have to answer to history, so will Joe for not lighting a fire under his ass. I still think he wants to wait out NY state more than congress and knows that once they indict Trump there he's gone for good and will be pinned down and easy prey. Waiting to drive this stuff into an election year is the only thing I can figure, not just the DOJ has been slow in investigating the insurrection, the house committee got off to a kinda slow start too. However everything looks due to come to a head in 2022, Trump's trials in NY, the insurrection report and criminal referrals will all happen in an election year. The public quickly forgets stuff and will need some reminders in 2022 and this will throw it into the news cycle continuously. Donald going to prison in NY next summer might have a stunning effect on republican turn out, especially if he turns on them on his way down


The delays might be tactically good, but strategically they are not. They communicate impotence.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Opinion | Will Donald Trump Get Away With Inciting an Insurrection?
> 
> 
> Trying to upend a free and fair election is one of the gravest crimes imaginable. We’re worried Merrick Garland isn’t taking it seriously enough.
> ...


why stop at the Presidency? I think all sports franchises should now, when they lose, just say they didn't- they've decided they won.

anything that has contest, when you lose, just say you won.

winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The delays might be tactically good, but strategically they are not. They communicate impotence.


i believe @hanimmal posted something that basically showed Garland may be waiting on confirmations.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i believe @hanimmal posted something that basically showed Garland may be waiting on confirmations.


Even so, Mr. Tribe saw the need to publish that strongly worded letter now. I think that the nation’s morale needs visible forward motion. Why a special prosecutor hasn’t been designated, I don’t know.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Even so, Mr. Tribe saw the need to publish that strongly worded letter now. I think that the nation’s morale needs visible forward motion. Why a special prosecutor hasn’t been designated, I don’t know.


Yep, a special prosecutor like Mueller at least and preferably an independent special counsel. Mitch wants to limit damage to the house and his political enemies in the GOP and Liz Cheney is kinda working for him in part. Fortunately their enemies in the GOP also happen to be the enemies of America, Trump sycophants and guilty as sin.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Even so, Mr. Tribe saw the need to publish that strongly worded letter now. I think that the nation’s morale needs visible forward motion. Why a special prosecutor hasn’t been designated, I don’t know.


agreed; no one is more pissed than myself because my SSDI application which was submitted in Florida 4/19 is still not complete as of today12/21; i was termed 9/18 from my job for being a liability by having seizures on the job. i was a top rep earning their highest award in the first six months of employment. many spend their whole career at that job and don't make it. they kicked me to the curb- NC company no package; nothing. ripped my insurance away immediately so i couldn't get diagnosed with Neuro (it takes a long time) and had to move across the country to a blue state for Medicaid.

Trump had his SSA Goon stop processing everything except the current checks going out..they literally didn't start the claim (for real) until 4/21.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)

One thing is for sure, the only thing Merrick Garland will be remembered for was his moral failure to bring Trump and insurrectionist to justice, if he doesn't act. It would be almost obstructing justice if the DOJ didn't investigate and indict those involved in the insurrection, even Trump. He will go down in history as a failure in the AG job, yeah justice is impartial, but the AG is the sword and shield of the republic and constitution and he has a duty to pursue all enemies foreign (mostly the CIA and army's job) and domestic, which is almost exclusively his job. There is no impartiality here, he is suppose to be on the side of the constitution and republic, in fact, it's warrior, not coddling traitors, seditionists and insurrectionists that a child could convict with the mountain of evidence unearthed already.

So unless Merrick surprises folks with some brilliant legal moves, history and his profession will not be kind to him, if he let's the ringleaders skip, he will have an awful lot of pissed legal peers who will call him a pussy to his face! He can at least appoint a special prosecutor like Muller and hand it off to them. As I stated, the only reason I can see for delay in the DOJ and congress is to drive the shitstorm of accountability into 2022, an election year. Another reason is to give NY state time to deal with Donald, the feds want clean hands there and must know Donald is done when NY indicts him. There will be plenty of time to deal with Donald federally while he's sitting in a NY state prison.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)

Another thing, there was a recently released senate report on the pandemic that faults Trump and his minion's response. I'd look for criminal or civil action on that front too in 2022. That too seemed to be timed for action in the new year, along with the 1/6 report and Trump's private legal woes. It will be a busy year in court, Donald is gonna fuck a lot more lawyers before he's done, he's hard on them, they get in shit and don't get paid.

Donald exposed and attracted the political scum of America, from his racist base to corrupt Manchin and Sinema. When Donald goes down and if the DOJ does the right thing, they should be able to nail many of the leading scumbags in the GOP and clean out many assholes like Bannon and Stone. Donald was an asshole magnet, birds of a feather.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i believe @hanimmal posted something that basically showed Garland may be waiting on confirmations.


I was more saying that he may have been delayed by confirmations. Its been about a year for us (shit could say 5) but only about a month or two with his team in place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)

*How AG Garland’s Handling Of Trump Could ‘Define’ His Legacy*





Fmr. federal prosecutor Ankush Khardori joins Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss why he believes Attorney General Merrick Garland has a case for prosecuting Donald Trump for his role in January 6th insurrection.


----------



## Pmidg (Dec 24, 2021)

If people are still talking about this they don't have a clue what going on. Just a youtube setup. 600$ just weeks before, some plants to incite and camera work stupied people, a story is made and the misdirection is played it is easier to fool someone than to convince someone they have been fooled. Its all about scaring people into talking their own freedoms away no one the has plans to take over a country has a return flight. My youtube attitude changed the week before I thought it was pissed at me things started to come up that I was not able to find for months all in an inciteful way.
May sound funny but that the way I feel I've been wrong before.


----------



## shimbob (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## shimbob (Dec 24, 2021)

The justice boner transcends the holidays.


----------



## Beautbudz (Dec 24, 2021)

shimbob said:


> The justice boner transcends the holidays.


 And how can you even get justice for an "act" ?

You must watch wrestling and believe every bit of it is real


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One thing is for sure, the only thing Merrick Garland will be remembered for was his moral failure to bring Trump and insurrectionist to justice, if he doesn't act. It would be almost obstructing justice if the DOJ didn't investigate and indict those involved in the insurrection, even Trump. He will go down in history as a failure in the AG job, yeah justice is impartial, but the AG is the sword and shield of the republic and constitution and he has a duty to pursue all enemies foreign (mostly the CIA and army's job) and domestic, which is almost exclusively his job. There is no impartiality here, he is suppose to be on the side of the constitution and republic, in fact, it's warrior, not coddling traitors, seditionists and insurrectionists that a child could convict with the mountain of evidence unearthed already.
> 
> So unless Merrick surprises folks with some brilliant legal moves, history and his profession will not be kind to him, if he let's the ringleaders skip, he will have an awful lot of pissed legal peers who will call him a pussy to his face! He can at least appoint a special prosecutor like Muller and hand it off to them. As I stated, the only reason I can see for delay in the DOJ and congress is to drive the shitstorm of accountability into 2022, an election year. Another reason is to give NY state time to deal with Donald, the feds want clean hands there and must know Donald is done when NY indicts him. There will be plenty of time to deal with Donald federally while he's sitting in a NY state prison.


Responding only to the first sentence, I’m willing to say it is too soon to say that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2021)

Beautbudz said:


> Is this the kind of stuff that you enjoy watching during the holidays??
> 
> I hope you have a good Xmas beating off to the thought of trump lol


*Happy Holidays asshole! *A merry one for Gym Jordan too from the 1/6 panel.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Jim Jordan 'Very Scared' of 1/6 Investigation Into Trump Calls: Lawmaker


Representative Madeleine Dean called Jordan not a "serious American" and someone who doesn't "care about democracy."




www.newsweek.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Happy Holidays asshole! *A merry one for Gym Jordan too from the 1/6 panel.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Inclusive Holidays!


----------



## Beautbudz (Dec 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Happy Holidays asshole! *A merry one for Gym Jordan too from the 1/6 panel.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I see you felt the need to show me how lame you are


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2021)

Beautbudz said:


> I see you felt the need to show me how lame you are


Naw, just showing you the patriots have something to look forward to in 2022. Donald going down freaking and panicking in NY will be particularly amusing, I hope they have his trial on TV! The 1/6 panel is giving the traitors something to think about over the holidays. Hard to work as a republican congressman while avoiding congressional subpoenas and perhaps under indictment, but then again these clowns don't work much. I expect dozens of guilty pleas and squeal deals in 2022 and trials for the insurrection and other shenanigans in 2023 or 2024 at the latest. All this shit is gonna happen in an election year too, talk about timing!


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 25, 2021)

Using the pandemic as a weapon the republican party has killed more Americans than WWII, merry Christmas.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2021)

Beautbudz said:


> I see you felt the need to show me how lame you are







Mothers are turning in their own sons for 1/6. *They love country more than blood.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Using the pandemic as a weapon the republican party has killed more Americans than WWII, merry Christmas.


In the beginning they thought it would kill more black people and those in blue states and locked in their message with the base. But vaccines came along and turned the tables on them and now it's their turn to die, in large numbers, because they believe bullshit and are literally dying to trigger the libs.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 25, 2021)

tRUMP is the worst thing that ever happened to America 
I’m surprised the cult members stlll don’t get it 
Luckily tRUMP will also be the best thing that has ever happened to Democratic voter turnout 
THANKS BRANDON !


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


they keep talking about it..so where is it. i'm ready for a three hour 1/6. link?


----------



## shimbob (Dec 25, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> they keep talking about it..so where is it. i'm ready for a three hour 1/6. link?


#1274 in this here thread, enjoy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2021)

*Holiday Justice Recap: Bannon, Meadows, Clark, Perry, Jordan & the Rest of Trump's Corrupt Elves*





Given the work of the House select committee, we actually have some reason to be thankful on the justice front, while recognizing that we still have miles to go. Here is a quick holiday recap of where things stand and where they likely are heading.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 25, 2021)

shimbob said:


> #1274 in this here thread, enjoy


Thank you, I didn't see that earlier.

It is crazy to see them helping so many hurt cops in that tunnel in the first 7 minutes. @40:20 the first domestic terrorists start to push up into that balcony. @42 minutes the 'hugs and kisses' commence.

This one jumped out at me at about 50 minutes. Seemed really interested in keeping her(?) hair hidden.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2021)

'Backed into a corner' Trump is having a 'meltdown' over the direction of the Capitol riot committee: journalist


Appearing on MSNBC on Christmas Day, Guardian journalist Hugo Lowell explained that the tension is thick at Mar-a-Lago as former president Donald Trump is starting to realize he has been backed into a corner by revelations coming out of the House committee investigating the Jan 6th...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2021)

https://thehill.com/policy/national-security/587171-jan-6-panel-signals-interest-in-whether-trump-committed-crime

fucking government weasels...ooh, this is hard, ooh, what if we lose?...fucking cowardly fucks squirming like worms on a hot sidewalk...
just hope NY has more fucking balls than the federal government


----------



## GoatSoup (Dec 26, 2021)

I don't know why tRump was not arrested for sedition and obstruction at Andrews AFB when he was leaving Washington? His speech before the riot was in fact proof of his complicity in the crimes and his minions should be awaiting trial in jail right now! 

We used to hang traitors and shoot the cowardly in times of war. 


I'd like to see tRump hanaging like 275 lbs of ugly pork fat on a hook!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 26, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> I don't know why tRump was not arrested for sedition and obstruction at Andrews AFB when he was leaving Washington? His speech before the riot was in fact proof of his complicity in the crimes and his minions should be awaiting trial in jail right now!
> 
> We used to hang traitors and shoot the cowardly in times of war.
> 
> ...


I am always surprised when I read someone voice such a violent wish.

I also disagree. I think it is very important that the investigation and future trials of that man and his mob of saboteurs be done by the book. The very law he worked to subvert should chew him up with the slow, careful, absolutely relentless power of an advancing ice sheet.

I’m starting to believe that Garland’s DOJ has a plan and is still lining up the dominos. Once the first one gets tipped, I predict a massive judicial event unleashed on the highest levels of this conspiracy to break the Republic. I have a bottle of good whisky set aside for that time.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 26, 2021)

I really am at the point that I don't really care about them nailing Trump as much as I do about them nailing the money that makes Trump possible.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am always surprised when I read someone voice such a violent wish.
> 
> I also disagree. I think it is very important that the investigation and future trials of that man and his mob of saboteurs be done by the book. The very law he worked to subvert should chew him up with the slow, careful, absolutely relentless power of an advancing ice sheet.
> 
> I’m starting to believe that Garland’s DOJ has a plan and is still lining up the dominos. Once the first one gets tipped, I predict a massive judicial event unleashed on the highest levels of this conspiracy to break the Republic. I have a bottle of good whisky set aside for that time.


did you read the article i posted? it's full of "reasons" the DoJ probably WON'T prosecute trump...which leaves all of our hopes for justice on NY and their criminal case.
the DoJ may, even probably, will prosecute many who were involved in 1/6...but they won't prosecute trump, unless they get some kind of amazing, 100% irrefutable, handed down from god piece of evidence...which i don't see materializing any time soon...they have a fucking powerpoint presentation, "how to steal the presidency : Sedition 101"...and that's not enough...


----------



## GoatSoup (Dec 26, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am always surprised when I read someone voice such a violent wish.
> 
> I also disagree. I think it is very important that the investigation and future trials of that man and his mob of saboteurs be done by the book. The very law he worked to subvert should chew him up with the slow, careful, absolutely relentless power of an advancing ice sheet.
> 
> I’m starting to believe that Garland’s DOJ has a plan and is still lining up the dominos. Once the first one gets tipped, I predict a massive judicial event unleashed on the highest levels of this conspiracy to break the Republic. I have a bottle of good whisky set aside for that time.


I think that sedition to the Constitution is the most henious of crimes and the Law should be equal for all. I can only hope Garland is forming his case aginst tRump, but it is hard to tell from the outside. Since Obama let Darth Cheney off frm his war crimes I have been increasingly skeptical of out nations comitment to the Rule of Law and it universal application.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I really am at the point that I don't really care about them nailing Trump as much as I do about them nailing the money that makes Trump possible.


they should tap his bank accounts dry, cut off his lines of credit, seize any of his property that was ever under or over valued, (which would be all of it, i'm guessing), and leave the bloated windbag a broke old man living in a condo in jersey with his now destitute clan...dependent upon ssi and food stamps...


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they should tap his bank accounts dry, cut off his lines of credit, seize any of his property that was ever under or over valued, (which would be all of it, i'm guessing), and leave the bloated windbag a broke old man living in a condo in jersey with his now destitute clan...dependent upon ssi and food stamps...


Agreed. although I am talking about the people who would give him a billion dollars for his stupid new scam, or all those donors/dark money scams from 2015-onwards. Just dismantle the funding of the entire hate mongering propaganda network that has been ripping us apart since at least Sarah Palin.

Those are the ones Trump can roll over on.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 26, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> I think that sedition to the Constitution is the most henious of crimes and the Law should be equal for all. I can only hope Garland is forming his case aginst tRump, but it is hard to tell from the outside. Since Obama let Darth Cheney off frm his war crimes I have been increasingly skeptical of out nations comitment to the Rule of Law and it universal application.


Asking from ignorance- 
what war crimes?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Agreed. although I am talking about the people who would give him a billion dollars for his stupid new scam, or all those donors/dark money scams from 2015-onwards. Just dismantle the funding of the entire hate mongering propaganda network that has been ripping us apart since at least Sarah Palin.
> 
> Those are the ones Trump can roll over on.


if they can force him to do a damn thing...the evil prick seems charmed, at least as far as legal repercussions go...he's responsible for so much misery in the world, and nothing ever happens to the fat old fucker, they take down people who did shit for him, it's known they were doing shit for him, but he's above the law, somehow


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Asking from ignorance-
> what war crimes?


https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/politics/news/a35397/bush-cheney-war-crimes/

https://www.technewsiit.com/dick-cheney-war-criminal


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/politics/news/a35397/bush-cheney-war-crimes/
> 
> https://www.technewsiit.com/dick-cheney-war-criminal


Interesting. I found that Esquire link earlier and thought “nah can’t be it” because it is without consequence. It is symbolic at best, even as I agree with the conclusion. 

I believe the fact that our government still operates Guantánamo as an extralegal dungeon is a blot on our legitimacy as a civilized nation. I rather expected Biden to shut it down in an executive order within weeks of having taken office. It would help with normalizing relations with Cuba and heading toward freer trade.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2021)

*As Trump Plans Speech for Jan. 6, Insurrection Defendants Claim they Acted at Trump's Direction*





Donald Trump recently announced that he intends to hold a press conference on January 6, the one-year anniversary of the deadly attack on the US Capitol by Trump's supporters. This, while the Department of Justice is prosecuting more than 700 Trump supporters who participated in the insurrection. Notably, many of the defendants have claimed both in and out of court that they acted as they did on January 6 because they were directed to do so by Donald Trump. 

Here's hoping that the Department of Justice will act soon to hold Donald Trump accountable - in accordance with the overwhelming evidence of his criminal conduct - for inciting the insurrection.


----------



## GoatSoup (Dec 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Asking from ignorance-
> what war crimes?


Torture first, illeagle incarceration, kidnapping.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2021)

Trump set up his 2016 GOP Convention HQ in a Cleveland hotel owned by UKRAINIAN RuMOB BOSS IHOR KOLOMOISKY? Where they changed the GOP platform to leave Ukraine undefended? 










PG SPECIAL REPORT | With shadowy money, Ukraine oligarch became Cleveland’s biggest landlord


For Ukraine oligarch Ihor Kolomoisky, the Westin hotel in Cleveland that he owns with partners became the center of the most powerful Republican gathering...




www.post-gazette.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if they can force him to do a damn thing...the evil prick seems* charmed, *at least as far as legal repercussions go...he's responsible for so much misery in the world, and nothing ever happens to the fat old fucker, they take down people who did shit for him, it's known they were doing shit for him, but he's above the law, somehow


yes, yes..he..does.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 27, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Interesting. I found that Esquire link earlier and thought “nah can’t be it” because it is without consequence. It is symbolic at best, even as I agree with the conclusion.
> 
> 
> I believe the fact that our government still operates Guantánamo as an extralegal dungeon is a blot on our legitimacy as a civilized nation. I rather expected Biden to shut it down in an executive order within weeks of having taken office. It would help with normalizing relations with Cuba and heading toward freer trade.




Pepperidge farms remembers when we expected Obama to close gitmo. I was pleasantly surprised biden came through on pulling out troops. 

I think the dems should push fixing the relationship with Cuba, its a stupid embargo for stupid reasons. I would point out that it would hurt the Democrats in Florida, but I kind of view that state as a lost cause, and that Cuban vote is not likely to ever go D.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump set up his 2016 GOP Convention HQ in a Cleveland hotel owned by UKRAINIAN RuMOB BOSS IHOR KOLOMOISKY? Where they changed the GOP platform to leave Ukraine undefended?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vipers come to mind..


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 27, 2021)

Analysis: Trump and the January 6 committee are now locked in a full-on confrontation


Nearly a year after his failed coup attempt, Donald Trump's habit of putting his own political gain over truth is playing out again as the ex-commander-in-chief and his associates seek to delay and defy the House select committee probing the January 6 insurrection.




www.google.com


----------



## printer (Dec 27, 2021)

“It's going to be really hard to convict him here in part because I don't think we have a Nixon Watergate-style smoking gun,” Hemel said, noting that even if a jury is filled with people who “hate Trump with every bone in our body,” they might be hesitant to convict him of obstructing an official proceeding."

Trump is a weasel that has had 60 years of skirting the law. He gets people around him that will do his bidding without him giving a direct order. They just 'knew' what it is he asks for. Like his speech to the crowd, he gives a small print "be peaceful' at the end. Legal cover. The Democrats know they have to have an iron clad case otherwise it would be Impeachment 3.0, nothing happens to Trump other than his people being more convinced the new evidence is just a witch hunt.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2021)

Chair of the January 6th Commission, Rep. Bennie Thompson, confirms that there WILL be public hearings in 2022.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Chair of the January 6th Commission, Rep. Bennie Thompson, confirms that there WILL be public hangings in 2022.


fixed it to fit the crime.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2021)

Follow the money... These guys are working through the holidays getting ready for the public hearings in January.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Spokesman Financial Records Could ‘Paint A Picture’ Of Jan 6 Involvement*





Phil Rucker, Harry Litman, and NBC’s Ali Vitali join Joe Fryer to discuss Trump spokesman Taylor Budowich’s lawsuit against the January 6th Committee’s request for access to his financial records. Budowich’s financial records could “paint a picture of the financing of the January rally, to the extent that he was involved in helping pay for them or at least helping frontload some of those expenses,” says Rucker. He believes Budowich’s lawsuit has committee members questioning, “what exactly is he


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> fixed it to fit the crime.


there will be more rogue looking to kill Pelosi/hang Pence (although i don't believe he's going to attend 1/6 prayer).


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> there will be more rogue looking to kill Pelosi/hang Pence (although i don't believe he's going to attend 1/6 prayer).


They’ll need better carpenters. That gallows was crap.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2021)

*House Select Committee Investigates 3-Hour Delay In Trump Calling Off the Attack on the US Capitol*





As the Department of Justice inexplicably seems to be standing back and standing by, the House select committee is full speed ahead investigating the January 6 crimes of Donald Trump. 

New reporting in the Washington Post relates the the 1/6 committee is turning its investigative attention to the three hours it took for Trump to finally call off his angry mob. And new reporting from the Guardian reveals that the committee is also digging in to the phone call Trump placed to his Willard Hotel war council in the run-up to the Capitol attack and suggesting that Rudy Giuliani may soon be on the receiving end of a congressional subpoena.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2021)

I can only imagine what it would do to moral at the DOJ if Garland doesn't indict Trump and his henchmen over the insurrection. The DOJ alumni is patient, but soon that patience will wear out, he should be doing a parallel investigation at least to gather evidence. I can understand him waiting for the 1/6 panel to finish and issue it's report, even waiting for NY to tie Donald down, but sooner or later Garland must act. Right about now FBI interviews should be scaring the shit out of potential witnesses and locking down stories and facts. The only good I can see the delay doing, is to push when the shit hits the fan into an election year where it will remind the public of 1/6 and might do more good. It also gives Donald more time to fuck up the republican party and steal all their small dollar funding for his legal expenses. The house races depend on small dollar donations and Donald has been vacuuming up republican small donor money with his stop the steal con.

If the DOJ doesn't want to be involved in politics, too bad, these are political crimes and crimes against the USA. It's part of their job too, the one where they swear an oath to uphold and defend the constitution from all enemies, especially domestic ones. The State department and military deal with foreign threats, but it's the DOJ's duty to deal with domestic ones, by enforcing the law.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> They’ll need better carpenters. That gallows was crap.


it was a noose and a few 2x4's; totally inoperable. they obvi weren't going to do anything with it.

doesn't something like that take on a future crime look? it certainly wasn't impromptu.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 28, 2021)

check this. 5 years + 3 probation 






more. 3.5 for this one..ummmmm a retired NJ State Trooper.






i'm not certain but i wonder if this activity does something to their Police Pension. if they lose any part of it for crimes against the US. not for the protest but for the felony jail part. I'm not certain if you are still allowed to draw from it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2021)

*Jan. 6th Committee Expands Investigation*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2021)

*January 6th Committee Lays Out Timeline For Public Hearings, Reports: WaPo*





The Washington Post is reporting that the committee investigating the Januarty 6th attack is planning "a dramatic presentation" in public hearings this winter and into spring, with public reports to follow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2021)

*January 6 House Committee Set To Hold Public Hearings In New Year*





The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol attack will hold public hearings in the new year, according to reports. The Guardian's congressional reporter Hugo Lowell discusses.


----------



## printer (Dec 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Follow the money... These guys are working through the holidays getting ready for the public hearings in January.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Spokesman Financial Records Could ‘Paint A Picture’ Of Jan 6 Involvement*
> 
> ...


He is the money man version of a burner phone. No link to Trump. "I never even met the man."


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 28, 2021)

Its getting worse trump might have a chance at reelection if you guys keep this up


----------



## printer (Dec 28, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Its getting worse trump might have a chance at reelection if you guys keep this up


Americans. What are you going to do?


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 28, 2021)

printer said:


> Americans. What are you going to do?


Not listen to foreigners that talk about what they don't know!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 28, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Not listen to foreigners that talk about what they don't know!!!


Instead you listen to enemies within.

It's OK, we are going to stop Trump and his fascist supporters. Time and the law are on our side.


----------



## printer (Dec 28, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Not listen to foreigners that talk about what they don't know!!!


But what are you basing your opinion whether or not I know enough to talk?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2021)

*The Law's Perception Problem; When Will Justice Come for Meadows, Giuliani, Clark, Trump & Others*





It seems like justice is suspended in amber these days, unable to move one way or the other. If we look at some of the timeframes we've been waiting for justice - 15 days, 53 days, 244 days - it's pretty apparent that the law presently has a perception problem. This video discusses how long the American people have been made to wait for justice and how the wait impacts the perception of the law.


----------



## printer (Dec 28, 2021)

I may even celibate New Years Eve, socially distanced of course. I get the feeling it will be a good year.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 28, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Its getting worse trump might have a chance at reelection if you guys keep this up


Keep what up?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 28, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Its getting worse trump might have a chance at reelection if you guys keep this up


 Lol, pipe dreams from ventilator christmas


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 28, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Lol, pipe dreams from ventilator christmas


Oh no its gonna happen I love watching you guys squirm thinking of him getting reelected


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 28, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Oh no its gonna happen I love watching you guys squirm thinking of him getting reelected


 Lol, a fantasy living rent free in your head.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 28, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Lol, a fantasy living rent free in your head.


Lol nope. I can't wait to watch you guys explode when it happens


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2021)

*Busted: Indicted Trump Aide Bannon Sees Jan. 6 ‘Playbook’ Leaked By Ally*





Trump ally Steve Bannon is indicted and awaiting trial for hiding evidence about his January 6th plotting. Now, one of his accomplices, Trump veteran Peter Navarro, has leaked information detailing the plan to rally Congressional Republicans to interfere with certifying Biden’s 2020 election win. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber is joined by Democratic strategist Chai Komanduri to discuss the revelation and Navarro’s comments likening the effort to the “Green Bay Sweep.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2021)

*Legal Expert: DOJ Is ‘Not Doing Its Job' Regarding Jan. 6 Prosecutions*





New allegations about the Jan. 6. Capitol insurrection as reported by The Daily Beast illuminate another plot by Donald Trump’s allies to overturn Joe Biden’s victory--this one from Steve Bannon and Donald Trump’s trade advisor Peter Navarro, which they dubbed the ‘green bay sweep.’


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 28, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Oh no its gonna happen I love watching you guys squirm thinking of him getting reelected





maxamus1 said:


> Lol nope. I can't wait to watch you guys explode when it happens


Nobody's squirming or exploding over your ineffective blather
You're like a hair on the ass of this forum


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 29, 2021)

printer said:


> I may even celibate New Years Eve, socially distanced of course. I get the feeling it will be a good year.


When you socially distance it sure is a lot easier to stay celibate.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Nobody's squirming or exploding over your ineffective blather
> You're like a hair on the ass of this forum


Awesome it be better if I was an infected hair on the forms as but here we are.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

printer said:


> But what are you basing your opinion whether or not I know enough to talk?


On the bases of you don't live here then don't speak on our behalf.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> On the bases of you don't live here then don't speak on our behalf.


Hey, if the Russians can play with Uncle Sam's asshole, a Canadian can play with his assholes!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Lol nope. I can't wait to watch you guys explode when it happens


lol. That’s what all you trumptards said was gonna happen the last election too.

how did that work out for you, max?


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 29, 2021)

I think special ed max is having a manic episode.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Instead you listen to enemies within.
> 
> It's OK, we are going to stop Trump and his fascist supporters. Time and the law are on our side.


time is not on our side, it keeps ticking down, and the doj is the embodiment of justice in this situation, and it doesn't really seem like they're on our side either...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2021)

printer said:


> I may even celibate New Years Eve, socially distanced of course. I get the feeling it will be a good year.


if you celibate new years eve, social distancing is sort of required.....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey, if the Russians can play with Uncle Sam's asshole, a Canadian can play with his assholes!


Ya my.ass is tired


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey, if the Russians can play with Uncle Sam's asshole, a Canadian can play with his assholes!


Then play but don't speak


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I think special ed max is having a manic episode.


Nope just enjoying f***ing with y'alls head


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Then play but don't speak


Kinky bastard.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> lol. That’s what all you trumptards said was gonna happen the last election too.
> 
> how did that work out for you, max?


Quite well they didnt have to cheat to win so there's that


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Nope just enjoying f***ing with y'alls head


Is that what you think you’re doing? funny.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Quite well they didnt have to cheat to win so there's that


Huh?


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is that what you think you’re doing? funny.


Well if you look at the post then yes. If I post there is quite a few of you to jump at the chance to respond with some half a** remark about loving trump or some other stupid remark. So yes I'm using you as entertainment and you guys can't even see it which is even funnier.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Quite well they didnt have to cheat to win so there's that


Pardon me?


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Huh what happened with the watermelon burst that never happened but right after dumb dumb was in the lead? Guess that don't count cause it was for biden huh.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Well if you look at the post then yes. If I post there is quite a few of you to jump at the chance to respond with some half a** remark about loving trump or some other stupid remark. So yes I'm using you as entertainment and you guys can't even see it which is even funnier.


As Americans we consider you the problem 
So enjoy and watch your six


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Huh what happened with the watermelon burst that never happened but right after dumb dumb was in the lead? Guess that don't count cause it was for biden huh.


Did you cry when Rush croaked ?
I celebrated


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Well if you look at the post then yes. If I post there is quite a few of you to jump at the chance to respond with some half a** remark about loving trump or some other stupid remark. So yes I'm using you as entertainment and you guys can't even see it which is even funnier.


that's why i keep you on ignore, and only take you off when it seems like you might provide some entertainment value to me...so far, i've been wrong, you've never been entertaining, it's like watching a petulant child laugh at the pain of others...a little sad, a little disturbing, and a sense of sympathy for your parents...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Did you cry when Rush croaked ?
> I celebrated


i still am


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i still am


Waiting on Rogan next


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Did you cry when Rush croaked ?
> I celebrated


Never listened to him so, but I guess you would seeing how your the scum of the earth that says you want one thing but promote the exact opposite.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Never listened to him so, but I guess you would seeing how your the scum of the earth that says you want one thing but promote the exact opposite.


Citation?


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Waiting on Rogan next


Wow he's left so you wish death on your own no wonder you guys are still a underground club.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Wow he's left so you wish death on your own no wonder you guys are still a underground club.


Left in what country ?


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Citation?


You guys claim peace love and understanding but want anyone that doesn't agree with you put to death or try to make them feel lesser then you


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> You guys claim peace love and understanding but want anyone that doesn't agree with you put to death or try to make them feel lesser then you


Oh ok
Listen tRUMPism ended all the tolerance bs
We defend our democracy not a false god


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Huh what happened with the watermelon burst that never happened but right after dumb dumb was in the lead? Guess that don't count cause it was for biden huh.


Watermelon burst?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Waiting on Rogan next


fingers crossed...i have dreams about rogan, bongino, mark levine, deace, brian craig, nicholas giordano, the city of man assholes, glenn beck, motherfucker carlson, sean hannity, charlie kirk, ben shapiro....all getting together for some awards show, and they all die...depending on the dream, they are bombed, shot one by one and allowed to fall off the edge of the stage, machined gun en masse, beaten to death one by one as the rest are forced to watch and wait their turn....you get the idea....retribution for all the misery they've caused, the deaths they've caused with disinformation and lies, the danger they pose to democracy, the country that allows them to spew their hate filled lies, and the world in general...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> You guys claim peace love and understanding but want anyone that doesn't agree with you put to death or try to make them feel lesser then you


We don’t have to try 
No principles makes them verifiably less


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Oh ok
> Listen tRUMPism ended all the tolerance bs
> We defend our democracy not a false god


fuck trump, and anyone who supports him in any way for any reason...even if that reason is incredibly juvenile and stupid, like trying to make other people feel bad so you can feel better about your empty pathetic life that doesn't matter to anyone but you...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 29, 2021)

If trump runs again in 2024, there could be another watermelon burst. Then what?


----------



## HGCC (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Well if you look at the post then yes. If I post there is quite a few of you to jump at the chance to respond with some half a** remark about loving trump or some other stupid remark. So yes I'm using you as entertainment and you guys can't even see it which is even funnier.


I've watched people poop on the sidewalk and roll around in it. I looked. Doesn't mean it got in my head. I just continued my evening. 

The guy rolling around shit did appear to be having a great time doing it. Guess he sure showed us.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Left in what country ?


Apparently the one you are in imagine that


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Apparently the one you are in imagine that


Joe Rogan is a right wing wackado 
So you are talking nonsense


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> We don’t have to try
> No principles makes them verifiably less


Hense why youand your menions are never going to rule the roost.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Joe Rogan is a right wing wackado
> So you are talking nonsense


Lmao by his own admission he says he's more left then right but I guess that what you get when you listen to everyone else other then the one talking


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Lmao by his own admission he says he's more left then right but I guess that what you get when you listen to everyone else other then the one talking


He shows he isn’t on every pod cast 
Next?


----------



## printer (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> You guys claim peace love and understanding but want anyone that doesn't agree with you put to death or try to make them feel lesser then you


It is the people that push a lie and destabilize a country, which would then destabilize the world, that has people looking down on those that have little sense to offer a discussion.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is that what you think you’re doing? funny.



tRUmptards live in bizaaro world where everything is opposite of reality and losing is winning to them, it's pretty funny watching them trying to convince themselves and others they are not total losers.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmptards live in bizaaro world where everything is opposite of reality and losing is winning to them, it's pretty funny watching them trying to convince themselves and others they are not total losers.


Don’t forget their projection/rubber glue 
Responses


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

printer said:


> It is the people that push a lie and destabilize a country, which would then destabilize the world, that has people looking down on those that have little sense to offer a discussion.


How the fu** would one destabilize a country the destabilize the world? Got damn you are talking far fetched sh** right now man.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> How the fu** would one destabilize a country the destabilize the world? Got damn you are talking far fetched sh** right now man.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmptards live in bizaaro world where everything is opposite of reality and losing is winning to them, it's pretty funny watching them trying to convince themselves and others they are not total losers.


F**k I can't wait for the world to end and watch people like you struggle on the most simplest of task.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Don’t forget their projection/rubber glue
> Responses


Ahh yes I'm rubber you're glue I'm dumb but smarter then you I love it should make that your slogan


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> F**k I can't wait for the world to end and watch people like you struggle on the most simplest of task.


Sorry sweet thang 
“The meek shall inherit the earth”


----------



## shimbob (Dec 29, 2021)

Someone thinks their penis is a lot bigger than it actually is.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

shimbob said:


> Someone thinks their penis is a lot bigger than it actually is.


Just a cockroach


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> time is not on our side, it keeps ticking down, and the doj is the embodiment of justice in this situation, and it doesn't really seem like they're on our side either...


This isn't a one or the other. We can both be right on this. Yes, there is urgency because fascists are trying to pack the courts system, Yes, there is urgency because while Democrats in control they have put a pause on appointing more at the federal level but there have already been a lot of fascist judges appointed and they will do harm until they are rooted out. Yes, there is urgency because fascists are rewriting voting laws to favor their candidates. So, when I say time is on our side, I'm not saying those who oppose fascism -- antifascists -- can be complacent. I'm saying demographic shift in this country towards multicultural democracy is already in motion and there is nothing white supremacist fascists can do to stop it. The harder they try, the more opposition they will meet. They are already the minority in this country and their numbers are shrinking. It's inevitable they will lose. Their only hope is antifascists become complacent and I don't see that happening. Maybe it's just my provincial Covid lockdown perspective and different in your neck of the woods. 

Excepting deep south states, antifascists have beaten back white supremacist fascists on both coasts. We control the lions share of the economy and more people live in free states than ones controlled by the Red Party. That's where the next confrontations are going to happen. Wisconsin, Michigan, Illinois, Alabama, Georgia are already feeling the effects. Fascist's numbers are dwindling everywhere. It just happened first in states that were more liberal to begin with. 

This is as I see it. Still, though, the next five or so years are going to suck. Plenty of street fighting ahead. No time for complacency.


----------



## printer (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> How the fu** would one destabilize a country the destabilize the world? Got damn you are talking far fetched sh** right now man.


You really have no clue? DEMOCRACY IS A FRAGILE THING.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 29, 2021)

printer said:


> You really have no clue?


It’s an undiluted standard-pattern fascism troll.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Wow you haters go tell daddy again.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Wow you haters go tell daddy again.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


>


Ingredients: 100% troll, marinated in Q sauce
No nutritional value.


----------



## printer (Dec 29, 2021)

*Ex-White House, DOJ officials urge Supreme Court to reject Trump effort to stymie Jan. 6 probe*
The group of legal heavyweights, comprising a half dozen former White House and top Justice Department lawyers who served under Republican presidents, argued in an amicus brief that Trump’s assertion of executive privilege over his administration’s records is outweighed by congressional investigators’ pursuit of the facts surrounding the Trump-inspired insurrection.

“Congress is now investigating those events and determining how to prevent unsuccessful candidates from attempting to undermine our democracy in the future,” they wrote. “Amici believe that the documents at issue should be turned over given, among other things, the importance of the House investigation into the January 6th attack and the current president’s reasonable determination that executive privilege should not be asserted in this case.”

President Biden declined to invoke executive privilege over Trump-era schedules, call logs, emails and other documents after concluding that the House select committee’s need for records surpassed any possible benefit the executive branch might gain from keeping them under wraps.

The former government attorneys also pushed back against Trump’s claim that congressional investigators lack a legitimate legislative purpose for requesting his administration’s records.

“It is difficult to imagine a more compelling interest than the House’s interest in determining what legislation might be necessary to respond to the most significant attack on the Capitol in 200 years and the effort to undermine our basic form of government that that attack represented,” they wrote.

Among the brief's authors are Donald Ayer, who served in top Department of Justice (DOJ) roles under Presidents Reagan and George H.W. Bush; Peter Keisler, a high-ranking DOJ official under President George W. Bush and an associate White House counsel under Reagan; and Carter Phillips, an assistant to the solicitor general under Reagan and who regularly advocates before the Supreme Court.








Ex-White House, DOJ officials urge Supreme Court to reject Trump effort to stymie Jan. 6 probe


A group of former executive branch lawyers on Wednesday urged the Supreme Court to reject an effort by former President Trump to hamper the House committee investigation into the deadly Jan. 6…




thehill.com





Yeah, sure. All RINO's.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Wow you haters go tell daddy again.


What is it that you want? Specifically, what would you do if you could make some changes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What is it that you want? Specifically, what would you do if you could make some changes.


A roomier straitjacket.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What is it that you want? Specifically, what would you do if you could make some changes.


Firstly give you crybabies thicker fucking skin. 2. If you really want to know I would cut back the amount of cops and give them more training. I would also implement more test to evaluate there mental condition before coming a cop and while in duty. Get rid of their amunity and hold them accountable for their actions.

3 I would abolish the ATF cut the CIA down some and restricted their ability to track Us citizens that have no need to be tracked. I would get rid of all parties in the current system and put the people back in charge of the country. I would abolish the fed and their banking system and let people implement a forum of barder system, or someother fourm of currency that can not be made by man. 

I have many more ideas but maybe another time.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 29, 2021)

More crazy from the cult.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Firstly give you crybabies thicker fucking skin. 2. If you really want to know I would cut back the amount of cops and give them more training. I would also implement more test to evaluate there mental condition before coming a cop and while in duty. Get rid of their amunity and hold them accountable for their actions.
> 
> 3 I would abolish the ATF cut the CIA down some and restricted their ability to track Us citizens that have no need to be tracked. I would get rid of all parties in the current system and put the people back in charge of the country. I would abolish the fed and their banking system and let people implement a forum of barder system, or someother fourm of currency that can not be made by man.
> 
> I have many more ideas but maybe another time.


Thanks for reminding me that you are a libertarian. 

I see you left DHS and US Border Patrol off your list. Also perhaps the IRS?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Thanks for reminding me that you are a libertarian.
> 
> I see you left DHS and US Border Patrol off your list. Also perhaps the IRS?


We got us a wall builder


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 29, 2021)

Special ed max is a moron, the CIA spies on foreign citizens internationally and the NSA collects data on everyone including Americans.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Special ed max is a moron, the CIA spies on foreign citizens internationally and the NSA collects data on everyone including Americans.


There is generic troll and nothing else. Cookie-cutter conspiracist cannon fodder.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Firstly give you crybabies thicker fucking skin. 2. If you really want to know I would cut back the amount of cops and give them more training. I would also implement more test to evaluate there mental condition before coming a cop and while in duty. Get rid of their amunity and hold them accountable for their actions.
> 
> 3 I would abolish the ATF cut the CIA down some and restricted their ability to track Us citizens that have no need to be tracked. I would get rid of all parties in the current system and put the people back in charge of the country. I would abolish the fed and their banking system and let people implement a forum of barder system, or someother fourm of currency that can not be made by man.
> 
> I have many more ideas but maybe another time.


Another question.

How does a libertarian state conduct an election? Can one sell their vote? Can a wealthy person just buy the necessary number of votes? The last election, people spent billions. For 160 million votes cast. 14 billion spent/160 million votes makes the vote worth 87 bucks. But they cast the vote without compensation. Wouldn't a libertarian say that is inefficient? Do we just let the markets decide?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Another question.
> 
> How does a libertarian state conduct an election? Can one sell their vote? Can a wealthy person just buy the necessary number of votes? The last election, people spent billions. For 160 million votes cast. 160 million votes/14 billion spent makes the vote worth 87 bucks. But they cast the vote without compensation. Wouldn't a libertarian say that is inefficient? Do we just let the markets decide?


Anticipating “a true libertarian community does not need elections”.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 29, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Anticipating “a true libertarian community does not need elections”.


Libertarians are authoritarian when it comes to property and the rights of people with money which requires some form of government. I am presupposing he would support a democratic means of government. There is nothing about libertarian ideology that would rule out autocratic government.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Libertarians are authoritarian when it comes to property and the rights of people with money which requires some form of government. I am presupposing he would support a democratic means of government. There is nothing about libertarian ideology that would rule out autocratic government.


I once spoke to someone who argued that “private ownership of land” is an ultimately unworkable idea. The more I think about it, the more I agree. Property titles are medieval.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I once spoke to someone who argued that “private ownership of land” is an ultimately unworkable idea. The more I think about it, the more I agree. Property titles are medieval.


unless you sign a "surface owner agreement, you own all the land under your house all the way to the core of the earth...and everything it contains...


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Special ed max is a moron, the CIA spies on foreign citizens internationally and the NSA collects data on everyone including Americans.


Once again you stupidity is showing through. CIA can track anyone regardless of location.

https://www.aclu.org/other/more-about-intelligence-agencies-ciadni-spying


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Once again you stupidity is showing through. CIA can track anyone regardless of location.
> 
> https://www.aclu.org/other/more-about-intelligence-agencies-ciadni-spying


I'm struggling with where you are going with this. 

If I take what you say as fact (and I have no reason not to), how does that justify this country entering into an economic and social system that has never even been tried before?


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> unless you sign a "surface owner agreement, you own all the land under your house all the way to the core of the earth...and everything it contains...


Once again you are not fully correct.






Do You Really ‘Own’ the Land Under Your House?


Do you really 'own' the land under your house




www.remaxbcs.com


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Once again you are not fully correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, how does this make a case for upending our social and economic systems to be replaced with libertarian ideology, something that even its proponents say is in opposition to math or science?


----------



## printer (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Firstly give you crybabies thicker fucking skin. 2. If you really want to know I would cut back the amount of cops and give them more training. I would also implement more test to evaluate there mental condition before coming a cop and while in duty. Get rid of their amunity and hold them accountable for their actions.
> 
> 3 I would abolish the ATF cut the CIA down some and restricted their ability to track Us citizens that have no need to be tracked. I would get rid of all parties in the current system and put the people back in charge of the country. I would abolish the fed and their banking system and let people implement a forum of barder system, or someother fourm of currency that can not be made by man.
> 
> I have many more ideas but maybe another time.


"If I were king for a day." 

But realistically...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2021)

*House Select Committee Plans Public Hearings, Interim Report, Potential Criminal Referrals for Trump*





According to reporting by The Washington Post, the House select committee investigating the January 6 attack on the US Capitol announced plans to hold public hearings in early January that will "tell the story of the insurrection from start to finish while crafting an ample interim report on its findings by summer," and also deciding "whether to recommend that the Justice Department pursue charges against anyone, including former President Donald Trump." 

Although, as Tom Petty would say, "the waiting is the hardest part," here's why patience is as important as vigilance, determination and engagement in the fight for justice.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

You ask and don't like the reply not my problem.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *House Select Committee Plans Public Hearings, Interim Report, Potential Criminal Referrals for Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Redirect Notice


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 29, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Once again you stupidity is showing through. CIA can track anyone regardless of location.
> 
> https://www.aclu.org/other/more-about-intelligence-agencies-ciadni-spying


So you're afraid your right wing terrorist buddies might be exposed, makes sense.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Lol, pipe dreams from ventilator christmas


Peter Pan Clan.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> View attachment 5056517
> 
> View attachment 5056519


it's just so much fun how they try though- we're ready.

regarding absurdities and atrocities see The Stanford Prison Experiment if you haven't https://www.prisonexp.org/


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Oh no its gonna happen I love watching you guys squirm thinking of him getting reelected


but what about a month or two ago when you know who and JFK and/or JFK jr were going to be his VP..people waited for days with those stupid red t-shirt emboldened with their latest conspiracy theory.

what about Mike Lindells Magic Pillow Emporium who's going to give you the evidence *really (this time).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)

*Trump's Attempt to Enlist Assistance of Supreme Court to Hide Evidence from House Select Committee*





Donald Trump is famous/infamous for using the courts for his own nefarious purposes - bringing baseless lawsuits to weaponize the delay in the court system and run out the clock. After losing in both the trial and appellate courts, Trump is now seeking to enlist the Supreme Court in his attempt to hide from the House select committee information in the possession of the National Archives regarding his conduct in connection with the January 6 attack on the US Capitol. 

Given that Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor recently used the work "stench" to describe the politicization of the Supreme Court, we now await word on whether the Supreme Court will accept review of Trump's latest appeal, thereby giving Trump the delay he seeks and adding to the court's political "stench," or reject Trump's appeal and allow Congress to fully investigate the attack on American democracy so it can put legislative fixes in place to prevent the next attack from succeeding.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

*Trump is headed for a 'legal blowout' at hands of January 6 committee: CNN legal analyst

Elie Honig says January 6 Committee will win their legal battle with Trump*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

'Insurrection is a crime' -- but DOJ doesn't seem willing to penalize Trump rioters with serious offense: columnist


Why hasn't the Department of Justice prosecuted the Jan. 6 rioters with insurrection? It's been done before.Puerto Rican nationalists were convicted of seditious conspiracy, among other charges, and sentenced to decades in prison after they opened fire in the House chamber in 1954, wounding five...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump is headed for a 'legal blowout' at hands of January 6 committee: CNN legal analyst
> 
> Elie Honig says January 6 Committee will win their legal battle with Trump*


Wasn’t it Moscow Mitch who said the congress should seek legal retribution?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Wasn’t it Moscow Mitch who said the congress should seek legal retribution?


Fortunately the retribution will fall on the heads of his political enemies in the GOP and dispose of them while leaving Mitch with clean hands. I'm pretty sure Cheney will protect his senators from the worst of it, he knows the house will be controlled by fucking lunatics if the GOP wins and they would be more trouble for him than the democrats. There appear to be about a half dozen congress people involved in the insurrection and they are all his enemies in the GOP. Mitch would like to control who the next republican nominee is for POTUS, but the lunatic base will have something to say about that and Trump could run from his NY prison cell, but he might also have federal insurrection charges by then too and that might make it impossible to run since it can disqualify him from office with simple majorities in the house and senate. Besides NY won't let Trump out of a maximum security prison even if he won the presidency! I wonder how that would work, administration from the big house, instead of the WH. The oval office reduced to a cell that the secret service agent shoves grub and papers through, his staff could use other cells for offices. Security should be good there though, after they clean out a wing of Sing sing of the regular denizens!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 31, 2021)

I hate that turd refers to Mar Lago as The Southern White House 
But I guess it is kinda appropriate 
Wonder what the cell will be called ?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I hate that turd refers to Mar Lago as The Southern White House
> But I guess it is kinda appropriate
> Wonder what the cell will be called ?


The Northern Orange Big House


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

If Donald went to Sing sing NY ( a very real possibility), he would still have his secret service detail. He would have to be in a private cell (solitary confinement) and have at least a couple of SS agents with him when he went for his daily exercise in the court yard. He would most likely have a SS agent stationed outside his cell who would shove his meals through the grub hole. I have no doubt he will be in maximum security since he has a large armed terrorist following and the judge and jury will get hundreds of death threats during the trial and while awaiting sentencing.

It will be interesting to see how this turns out, at the rate they are going in NY he should be indicted by spring at the latest and on trial in the summer of 2022. Maybe they will sentence him to a long stretch just before the election and he will go nuts, so will his base! 2022 promises to be a year of reckoning for some of these clowns, Trump among them, others will take until 2023 or 2024 to go down. If the democrats win the house and a few more in the senate, they will exterminate the republicans with new laws, regulations and an anti terrorist watch list to take care of the violent wing. If the win big enough they will regulate foxnews into a box, or destroy them for their criminal pandemic coverage and misinformation. Social media and cable TV will be regulated and if they were wise, the would reassign the AM broadcast band to digital, eliminating hate radio at a stroke.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I hate that turd refers to Mar Lago as The Southern White House
> But I guess it is kinda appropriate
> Wonder what the cell will be called ?


The Big House


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

*2021: The Year of Donald Trump's Big Lie. 2022 Will be the Year of The Big Truth.*





2021 started with Donald Trump, on January 6, directing his supporters to go to the US Capitol and "stop" the certification of the election's results. Of course, he told them to stop the "steal", which provides definitive proof that Trump was lying to inspire and incite the attack, as his own administration officials and agencies said the election was not stolen. 

But if 2021 was the year of The Big Lie, 2022 will prove to be the year of The Big Truth. The House select committee investigating the Capitol attack has promised public hearings in early 2022. Committee Chairman Bennie Thompson has also indicated that the committee is considering criminal referrals for Trump and company. Moreover, the Department of Justice continues to investigate, indict and prosecute the foot soldiers of the insurrection, in what should be viewed as phase one of the Capitol attack investigation. Indeed, DOJ is following the standard prosecutorial blueprint in large-scale gang or RICO investigations: start at the bottom and work your way up the criminal ladder. 

Here's why these two things - the House select committee's investigation and criminal referrals, and the DOJ's criminal investigation of the insurrection - will converge to make 2022 the year of accountability. Because justice matters.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> what about Mike Lindells Magic Pillow Emporium who's going to give you the evidence *really (this time).


I am going to laugh for the entire rest of the year that the inlaws stiffed us on Mypillows to own the libs. It's just so weird and stupid, grandma is hooked on facebook, what can you do. Probably doesn't like that our 9 year old yells science at them. Luckily my commie side of the family buys computers, video games, toys and books instead of pillows, since we aren't trying to be dicks in our gift giving, so not missing out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2022)

https://www.politico.com/news/2022/01/01/congress-future-presidential-ballots-trump-challenge-526168

i've been saying get rid of the fucking electoral college for years... there are no substantial penalties for electors not voting the way the people of their district vote...an elector can vote for any candidate they want, and face nothing worse than a thousand dollar fine for betraying the voters they're supposed to be representing. let's go with a strict popular vote, and screw those that cry about not having as many voters as more populous states...maybe there's a reason you have less voters...


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2022/01/01/congress-future-presidential-ballots-trump-challenge-526168
> 
> i've been saying get rid of the fucking electoral college for years... there are no substantial penalties for electors not voting the way the people of their district vote...an elector can vote for any candidate they want, and face nothing worse than a thousand dollar fine for betraying the voters they're supposed to be representing. let's go with a strict popular vote, and screw those that cry about not having as many voters as more populous states...maybe there's a reason you have less voters...


The US is not very far away from making that a reality.









National Popular Vote


State status: AK AL AR AZ CA CO CT DC DE FL GA HI IA ID IL IN KS KY LA MA MD ME MI MN MO MS MT NC ND NE NH NJ NM NV NY OH OK OR PA RI SC SD TN TX UT VA VT WA WI WV WY The National Popular Vote bill would guarantee the Presidency to the candidate who receives the most popular votes in all 50...




www.nationalpopularvote.com


----------



## printer (Jan 1, 2022)

*Key Trump adviser Bernard Kerik hands Jan. 6 panel trove of documents*
A letter from Kerik's attorney dated Friday indicates that Kerik wants to cooperate with the committee "and any investigators who are truly willing to move ahead swiftly and get to the truth."

"Mr. Kerik is a strong believer in our constitutional system of government and would have never participated in any effort to knowingly promote false claims," Timothy Parlatore, Kerik’s attorney, wrote to the committee's chairman, Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.), in a letter shared by Kerik and reported on by Politico.

"He believed then, as he does now, that there were significant election improprieties and inconsistencies as well as evidence of possible fraud in the election that must be properly investigated," Parlatore continued. "It is for this reason, that Mr. Kerik very much wants to cooperate with your committee and any investigators who are truly willing to move ahead swiftly and get to the truth."

Among the documents released via the letter is a "strategic communications plan" meant to pressure Republican members of Congress, including swing-state senators, to vote against certifying the 2020 election results. It included issues to highlight such as "Dead people voted," "Underage people voted" and "Fraudulent Ballots." 

The cooperation of Kerik, who was hired to investigate election fraud claims by Trump's legal team, is sought by the Jan. 6 select committee because of his involvement in getting space at the Willard Hotel for the Trump team’s “war room” prior to the Jan. 6 Capitol riot.

Kerik also made remarks to The Washington Post regarding his firm charging $10,000 in travel expenses to the Trump campaign in addition to more than $55,000 for rooms for legal personnel. 

Kerik, who was subpoenaed by the committee in November, signaled last month that he intended to cooperate with the committee’s investigation, but he demanded an apology from lawmakers over an assertion that he had been involved in the Jan. 5 meeting at the Willard. 








Key Trump adviser Bernard Kerik hands Jan. 6 panel trove of documents


Former New York City Police Commissioner Bernard Kerik, an adviser to former President Trump, provided the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 riot with a trove of documents in response…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2022)

*DOJ Press Release Promises to Hold Accountable All Those "Responsible" for Capitol Attack*





The Department of Justice just issued a press release about the status of the investigation and prosecution of those who attacked the US Capitol on January 6. Although DOJ rules prohibited disclosure of who might next be charged, the press release seems to leave some bread crumbs about the sweep and scope of the insurrection investigation.


----------



## cindysid (Jan 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I hate that turd refers to Mar Lago as The Southern White House
> But I guess it is kinda appropriate
> Wonder what the cell will be called ?


Northern Outhouse


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 1, 2022)

cindysid said:


> Northern Outhouse


My first impressions of you were way off
WELCOME lady 
Humble bow


----------



## cindysid (Jan 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> My first impressions of you were way off
> WELCOME lady
> Humble bow


Now you’ve got me wondering what your first impressions of me were?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 1, 2022)

cindysid said:


> Now you’ve got me wondering what your first impressions of me were?


No point in losing all the mystery 
Happy New Year 
More good to come


----------



## printer (Jan 1, 2022)

cindysid said:


> Now you’ve got me wondering what your first impressions of me were?


Cindysid? 

Like, how well did the operation go for you?


----------



## cindysid (Jan 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Cindysid?
> 
> Like, how well did the operation go for you?


It’s Cindy’s ID dummy. Are you looking for doctors references or something? Can’t help you there


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm pretty sure the secretary of defense Lloyd Austin is going through the services like shit through a goose and ending careers. Civics training would be a good idea for the military and should be taught in school, the theory too.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Mike Lindell Cited by Ex-General Worried About Coup in 2024 Election


"There is a threat within [the military]. We've got some people that just haven't been educated…and they've grown in power," said Steven M. Anderson.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Capitol rioters' tears, remorse don't spare them from jail


WASHINGTON (AP) — Florida business owner Robert Palmer cheered on the violence at the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6 before he joined the fray. Screaming obscenities, he hurled a wooden plank and a fire extinguisher at police officers trying to ward off the mob.




apnews.com


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 2, 2022)

cindysid said:


> Northern Outhouse


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Conspiracy theories paint fraudulent reality of Jan. 6 riot


Millions of Americans watched the events in Washington last Jan. 6 unfold on live television. In fact, many of those who came to the Capitol on Jan. 6 have said — proudly, publicly, repeatedly — that they did so to help the then-president.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

A pretty good opinion piece.








Column: Farewell to 2021, the stupidest year in American history


One year ago, we were looking forward to a safer and sounder 2021. Turns out there wasn't much to look forward to.




www.latimes.com







Some reaction from readers








Opinion: Readers end 2021 full of righteous anger over COVID. Can you blame them?


Almost two years into the pandemic, readers are expressing anger over the unvaccinated. If this is how 2022 starts, in can only get better, right?




news.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 2, 2022)

Department Of Justice Releases Update On Jan 6 Probe


We are coming up on the one-year anniversary of Donald Trump’s failed attempt to overthrow the 2020 election, and the Department of Justice (DOJ) has an update for America. ‘The Department of Justice (DOJ) released its press release with Jan 6 updates, promises to hold accountable all those...




bipartisanreport.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Chilling Trump Letter Calling For 'Seizure' Of Election Material Revealed In Log To Jan. 6 Probers


The letter was created a day before Trump discussed naming conspiracy theorist Sidney Powell "special counsel" to probe baseless election fraud claims.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

It's January 2nd folks, they are hitting the ground running in 2022.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Cheney reveals what Trump was doing during January 6 insurrection*





Rep. Liz Cheney (R-WY), the vice chair of the House select committee investigating the January 6 insurrection, said in an interview with CBS that the committee has "firsthand testimony" that former President Donald Trump was watching the attack on the Capitol from the White House.


----------



## printer (Jan 2, 2022)

cindysid said:


> It’s Cindy’s ID dummy. Are you looking for doctors references or something? Can’t help you there


Just teasin'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Trump's records cover-up is to avoid 'prison time': former US Archivist


Donald Trump is continuing his widely-panned effort to block the release of federal records sought by the House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6 Attack on the U.S. Capitol."Presidents are not kings," the district court judge ruled. Yet Trump is appealing to the U.S. Supreme Court...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## cindysid (Jan 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Just teasin'.


Me too!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2022)

One of Stinkys heroes turns out to be a psycho, gee didn't see that coming.










Ashli Babbitt ‘rammed SUV three times into car of future husband’s girlfriend’


Former President Donald Trump and his supporters have sought to portray the woman who was shot by a police officer during the Jan. 6 Capitol riot as a righteous martyr who was unjustly killed




news.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2022)

Exclusive: Secret Commandos with Shoot-to-Kill Authority Were at Capitol


In this daily series, Newsweek explores the steps that led to the January 6 Capitol Riot.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Exclusive: Secret Commandos with Shoot-to-Kill Authority Were at Capitol
> 
> 
> In this daily series, Newsweek explores the steps that led to the January 6 Capitol Riot.
> ...


It seems much of the delay in response was not to provoke Trump into declaring the insurrection act. Much of the tiptoeing around appears to be the civil service trying to keep Trump from doing this. Perhaps they figured it wouldn't be as bad as it was and that those entering the building had no plan and no path to win.

I'm glad it turned out like it did though and they were not mowed down on the capitol steps, nothin could discredit Trump, the republicans and his supporters more than the attack on the capitol, at least among patriotic Americas. It was a singular event that cost the republicans the support of millions and tens of thousands left the party over it, distilling the lunatics down even further. The democrats are about to present a replay with lot's of drama that is sure to attract a lot of winter TV viewers home because of covid, primetime. Next it will be replayed when the underlings making deals and insurrectionists will be on trial this summer and fall, right up to election day. They all have to wear the Qanon shaman's horned fur hat now, the lunatic was the public image of them and the event.

Whether it makes a difference in November remains to be seen, the democrats need all the help they can get.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2022)

You would think that it will be a blue tsunami in the next election but the problem is human beings are horrible and not so smart.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> You would think that it will be a blue tsunami in the next election but the problem is human beings are horrible and not so smart.


39% at least


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It seems much of the delay in response was not to provoke Trump into declaring the insurrection act. Much of the tiptoeing around appears to be the civil service trying to keep Trump from doing this. Perhaps they figured it wouldn't be as bad as it was and that those entering the building had no plan and no path to win.
> 
> I'm glad it turned out like it did though and they were not mowed down on the capitol steps, nothin could discredit Trump, the republicans and his supporters more than the attack on the capitol, at least among patriotic Americas. It was a singular event that cost the republicans the support of millions and tens of thousands left the party over it, distilling the lunatics down even further. The democrats are about to present a replay with lot's of drama that is sure to attract a lot of winter TV viewers home because of covid, primetime. Next it will be replayed when the underlings making deals and insurrectionists will be on trial this summer and fall, right up to election day. They all have to wear the Qanon shaman's horned fur hat now, the lunatic was the public image of them and the event.
> 
> Whether it makes a difference in November remains to be seen, the democrats need all the help they can get.


If it really repelled millions, but only tens of thousands (1%) left the party, what of the other 99%? Mismatch sort of hurts the millions thing.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2022)

Attorney General Merrick Garland will update Americans on the Jan. 6 investigation and "reaffirm the department's unwavering commitment to defend Americans and American democracy from violence and threats of violence” in a speech on Wednesday, according to a DOJ official.


----------



## printer (Jan 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Attorney General Merrick Garland will update Americans on the Jan. 6 investigation and "reaffirm the department's unwavering commitment to defend Americans and American democracy from violence and threats of violence” in a speech on Wednesday, according to a DOJ official.


So a day before Trump's Big Cryfest? 

Boy, that will give Trump a lot to whine about. I wonder if the timing is at all an accident.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

This should be fun! Arrest warrants anybody?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Eldest Trump children won't comply with subpoenas from New York attorney general







abcnews.go.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

*'It's almost cult-like': Former GOP governor on Republicans' refusal to accept election results*





Former GOP governor and presidential candidate John Kasich says Republican refusal to accept the results of the 2020 election is 'almost cult-like,' and breaks from reality.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2022)

Jan. 6 committee is expecting a breakthrough with the Supreme Court, which experts believe will ensure the panel can access Trump White House records over the former president’s objections.


----------



## printer (Jan 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Jan. 6 committee is expecting a breakthrough with the Supreme Court, which experts believe will ensure the panel can access Trump White House records over the former president’s objections.


It still will not be a smoking gun, will help to tie together some pieces though (like who had called who).


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 4, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/01/04/house-jan-6-committee-requests-information-fox-news-host-sean-hannity/



> The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 insurrection is requesting the voluntary cooperation of Fox News host Sean Hannity, saying it has information that indicates Hannity had relevant communications with former president Donald Trump and some White House staff leading up to the Capitol siege and in the days afterward.
> 
> In a letter to Hannity Tuesday, the heads of the committee wrote that they were in possession of material that suggested Hannity “had advance knowledge regarding President Trump’s and his legal team’s planning for January 6th.”
> 
> ...


----------



## World Wide Web Wyyzrd (Jan 4, 2022)

Wow...

It's been a year now, and there are still people pretending that these butthurt retards are violent terrorists.

Shocking, I know.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 4, 2022)

World Wide Web Wyyzrd said:


> Wow...
> 
> It's been a year now, and there are still people pretending that these butthurt retards are violent terrorists.
> 
> Shocking, I know.


They behaved like such, so shrug.


----------



## printer (Jan 4, 2022)

*Jan. 6 panel releases Hannity texts, asks for cooperation*
In a letter to Hannity, the panel reviewed five communications sent by the conservative commentator among dozens in the committee’s possession, including previously unreleased texts they argue show he "had advance knowledge regarding President Trump’s and his legal team’s planning for January 6th."

On Dec. 31, Hannity appeared to express concern over losing support from the White House legal counsel while relaying his advice to Trump chief of staff Mark Meadows.

“We can’t lose the entire WH counsels office. I do NOT see January 6 happening the way he is being told. After the 6 th. He should announce will lead the nationwide effort to reform voting integrity. Go to Fl and watch Joe mess up daily. Stay engaged. When he speaks people will listen,” Hannity wrote that night.

The panel also questioned Hannity about "a stream of texts" he sent and received on Jan. 5, the night before the riot.

"You wrote: ‘Im very worried about the next 48 hours.’ With the counting of the electoral votes scheduled for January 6th at 1 p.m., why were you concerned about the next 48 hours?” the committee asked in its letter.








Jan. 6 panel releases Hannity texts, asks for cooperation


The House committee investigating the Jan.




thehill.com





Browser did not update before I posted, see that* hanimmal *beat me to it.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 4, 2022)

World Wide Web Wyyzrd said:


> Wow...
> 
> It's been a year now, and there are still people pretending that these butthurt retards are violent terrorists.
> 
> Shocking, I know.

















It is even worse when people get brainwashed into thinking that there were not violent terrorists trying to destroy our democracy.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2022)

MERRICK GARLAND TO CALL FOR INDEPENDENT COUNSEL.... In tomorrow's speech @ DOJ AG will seek to seat I.C. to prosecute members of fmr. administration.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 4, 2022)

This is a rumor, no confirmation yet.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

*‘We’re All Hoping For Reassurance’ From AG Garland On Jan. 6*





Former acting U.S. Solicitor General Neal Katyal on the need for a stronger response from DOJ on investigating January 6th ahead of Merrick Garland’s remarks on their efforts .


----------



## printer (Jan 4, 2022)

*Newsmax to Air 'Day of Outrage' for Jan. 6 Anniversary*
New York, New York--Newsmax is pleased to announce that its new documentary “Day of Outrage” will premiere Wednesday at 9 p.m. Eastern -- the eve of the first anniversary of Jan. 6.

See trailer here.

“Day of Outrage” was produced by Newsmax to accurately and fairly detail the events related to the Capitol siege of Jan. 6.

The film includes powerful video footage of the protests and riots that took place on that fateful day, as well as a careful examination of events that led up to it.

Unbridled violence across the nation, a disputed election, distrust of the mainstream media and a sense that hypocrisy was everywhere among elected officials – all these elements helped set in motion the events of Jan. 6, 2021.

In the aftermath of this day -- when laws were clearly broken and behavior was at best uncivil and at worst violent -- the media and Democratic politicians have advanced a disputed narrative of “insurrection.”

“Jan. 6 started as a peaceful protest that became unruly and at times violent,” says Jack Thomas Smith. “But it was not an insurrection. The protesters didn’t seek to overthrow the government and did not bring firearms into the Capitol.”

Smith notes that acts of violence did occur and says the film makes clear that the people who committed crimes that day “should be held accountable for their actions.”








Watch 'Day of Outrage' Expose Jan. 6 'Big Lie'


Newsmax is pleased to announce that its new documentary "Day of Outrage," premiered Wednesday at 9 p.m. Eastern - the eve of the first anniversary of Jan. 6. Look for it to re-air Sunday at 8 p.m.




www.newsmax.com





Seems their link does not work.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> MERRICK GARLAND TO CALL FOR INDEPENDENT COUNSEL.... In tomorrow's speech @ DOJ AG will seek to seat I.C. to prosecute members of fmr. administration.


It makes sense and gets it off his desk, it's a job made for an independent special counsel and one is required. Appoint a former republican patriot who hates their guts, a real fire breather.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/01/04/house-jan-6-committee-requests-information-fox-news-host-sean-hannity/
> View attachment 5060360


----------



## World Wide Web Wyyzrd (Jan 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is even worse when people get brainwashed into thinking that there were not violent terrorists trying to destroy our democracy.


They're also retards...


----------



## World Wide Web Wyyzrd (Jan 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is even worse when people get brainwashed into thinking that there were not violent terrorists trying to destroy our democracy.


It's a triforce 69 of retardation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

*Peter Navarro Joins the Ranks of Trump's Co-Conspirators; Garland Set to Discuss Jan 6 Investigation*





New reporting in Rolling Stone reveals that Peter Navarro is yet another Trump lackey who participated in the efforts to corruptly overturn the results of the presidential election. He now joins the ranks of other Trump co-conspirators: Rudy Giuliani, Jeffrey Clark, John Eastman, Mark Meadows, Steve Bannon and others. Here is what Navarro did to assist Trump's efforts to corruptly deny Joe Biden his win.

In a second breaking story, Attorney General Merrick Garland will make public statements tomorrow about the state of the investigation into the events of January 6. Here is some of what Garland may say, as well of some things that he almost certainly will NOT say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Love this, best one yet and why I watch the beat, Ari is good, a former lawyer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

The schemes and conspiracies are falling apart like a turd being flushed. These idiots never even tried to hide things including power point presentations and a host of other evidence. The gang that couldn't shoot straight, prosecuting these assholes would be a breeze and there's a long line for the chance to do them.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Giuliani Aide's Submission To January 6 Committee Exposes New Facet Of Trump Plot*





Nicholas Wu, congressional reporter for Politico, talks with Rachel Maddow about materials given to the January 6th Committee by Rudy Giuliani sidekick Bernie Kerik, including mention of a "draft letter from POTUS to seize evidence in the interest of national security for the 2020 elections."


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 4, 2022)

You know as an army vet who did 2 combat tours and fought for this nation it really pains me to see the polarization that exist in this country. You either have to pick one side or the other and you are demonized if you do not agree fully with the left or right. And that is exactly how the politicians want it. I have personally voted for both republican and democratic presidents. I fought to give ensure that everyone has a voice regardless of color,race,religion or politics. I do not agree with the censorship that is taking place on this site or any other entity. What happened to common decency and everyone fighting for the common good of this nation. So before anyone ask no I didn't vote for trump either time. I believe in freedoms that are guaranteed to every citizen under our constitution. What ever happened to a man or woman's right to make up their own mind. I am an unvaxxed American patriot. I personally do not believe in abortion but I also believe that is up to the woman. Government has no business being involved. I do not agree with mandatory vaccinations. I again believe that is up to the individual. I do not believe in racism or white power extremist. I know they exist and am not blind. But then again I fought for everyone to have their voice. if more people felt as I do the world would be a better place. Enough ranting for now. I will be back in a bit because I am sure that I will hear from several people who do not agree with me. But that is ok. I fought for those people to have a voice also. Peace.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> You know as an army vet who did 2 combat tours and fought for this nation it really pains me to see the polarization that exist in this country. You either have to pick one side or the other and you are demonized if you do not agree fully with the left or right. And that is exactly how the politicians want it. I have personally voted for both republican and democratic presidents. I fought to give ensure that everyone has a voice regardless of color,race,religion or politics. I do not agree with the censorship that is taking place on this site or any other entity. What happened to common decency and everyone fighting for the common good of this nation. So before anyone ask no I didn't vote for trump either time. I believe in freedoms that are guaranteed to every citizen under our constitution. What ever happened to a man or woman's right to make up their own mind. I am an unvaxxed American patriot. I personally do not believe in abortion but I also believe that is up to the woman. Government has no business being involved. I do not agree with mandatory vaccinations. I again believe that is up to the individual. I do not believe in racism or white power extremist. I know they exist and am not blind. But then again I fought for everyone to have their voice. if more people felt as I do the world would be a better place. Enough ranting for now. I will be back in a bit because I am sure that I will hear from several people who do not agree with me. But that is ok. I fought for those people to have a voice also. Peace.


This thread is about the insurrection and the attempt to steal the election, patriots don't support that or buy Trump's bullshit. As for being unvaxxed, that ain't helping the folks in the hospitals, your family or yourself, cause you stand a good chance of ending in a hospital and they are near collapse. This is a public health matter and public rights come before private ones, it's always that way when it gets bad enough.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 4, 2022)

I know what the title says but I have read most if not all entries in this post. And Everytime someone has chimed in with a different opinion they have been demonized by the same people. I hope everyone that was involved with the events of January 6th are locked up and charged with treason. Because what took place was nothing less. But I feel that mandatory vaccines are an overstep by the government. I may get covid and it may kill me but that is my choice. I do not believe in executive orders that can decree what the people of this nation must do. That is akin to socialism. And all the media entity's that are censoring people no matter who they are because they don't agree with them is the exact same thing Putin does. And any true patriot should not stand idly by and let that happen. But I see so many people agreeing with the social media companies taking away some else's freedom of speech because they do not align with them politically. This sight is included. The mods here do not believe in equality or social justice unless it aligns with their political views. Who is to say that my opinion does not matter because they do not agree with it. This country is headed into total chaos and if the true patriots do not stand up and seek change as a collective this country will turn into a socialist or communist republic.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 4, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> This country is headed into total chaos and if the true patriots do not stand up and seek change as a collective this country will turn into a socialist or communist republic.


Whoomp! there it is


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> You know as an army vet who did 2 combat tours and fought for this nation it really pains me to see the polarization that exist in this country. You either have to pick one side or the other and you are demonized if you do not agree fully with the left or right. And that is exactly how the politicians want it. I have personally voted for both republican and democratic presidents. I fought to give ensure that everyone has a voice regardless of color,race,religion or politics. I do not agree with the censorship that is taking place on this site or any other entity. What happened to common decency and everyone fighting for the common good of this nation. So before anyone ask no I didn't vote for trump either time. I believe in freedoms that are guaranteed to every citizen under our constitution. What ever happened to a man or woman's right to make up their own mind. I am an unvaxxed American patriot. I personally do not believe in abortion but I also believe that is up to the woman. Government has no business being involved. I do not agree with mandatory vaccinations. I again believe that is up to the individual. I do not believe in racism or white power extremist. I know they exist and am not blind. But then again I fought for everyone to have their voice. if more people felt as I do the world would be a better place. Enough ranting for now. I will be back in a bit because I am sure that I will hear from several people who do not agree with me. But that is ok. I fought for those people to have a voice also. Peace.


Thanks for your service. Hopefully you killed more people on your tours of duty than you did your fellow citizens.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

The US army should dedicate a week of boot camp to the study of civics.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> You know as an army vet who did 2 combat tours and fought for this nation it really pains me to see the polarization that exist in this country. You either have to pick one side or the other and you are demonized if you do not agree fully with the left or right. And that is exactly how the politicians want it. I have personally voted for both republican and democratic presidents. I fought to give ensure that everyone has a voice regardless of color,race,religion or politics.


Do you think it should be fine that a company like say Ritz crackers be able to lie on their TV commercials and say that their product guarantees weight loss?



Skillcraft said:


> I do not agree with the censorship that is taking place on this site or any other entity.


What censorship do you refer to?

Should a restaurant have to allow someone to stumble into their business and scream horrible things at families trying to eat their meals? Should a business not be able to remove graffiti from their walls because it is someones 'free speech'?

I would also point to the fact that paid trolls spamming this and every other website with a comment section trying to get folks like yourself to stand up for their 'right' to spread propaganda is why they cry about being 'banned/censored'. Are you ok with them trying to brainwash people into buying their lies?



Skillcraft said:


> What happened to common decency and everyone fighting for the common good of this nation.


It got hijacked when the far right dictators started their attack on our nation.




Skillcraft said:


> So before anyone ask no I didn't vote for trump either time.


Did you vote? One of the ways the attack on us happened was to get the people who would not vote for him to program the 'both sides' troll to nudge people into not voting.



Skillcraft said:


> I believe in freedoms that are guaranteed to every citizen under our constitution. What ever happened to a man or woman's right to make up their own mind. I am an unvaxxed American patriot. I personally do not believe in abortion but I also believe that is up to the woman. Government has no business being involved. I do not agree with mandatory vaccinations. I again believe that is up to the individual.


 What makes you think that some random online account is a American citizen? Just because they say so?

Nobody in government is making vaccines mandatory. That is bullshit programming, and not really possible. The mandate is a test or vaccine for businesses.

And people explaining that the lying propaganda are trying like hell to trick our citizens into being unsafe during a pandemic when a extremely safe and effective vaccine is available, is not stopping them from making up their own minds. It is attempting to get them the accurate information so that they can make better choices.



Skillcraft said:


> I do not believe in racism or white power extremist. I know they exist and am not blind. But then again I fought for everyone to have their voice. if more people felt as I do the world would be a better place. Enough ranting for now. I will be back in a bit because I am sure that I will hear from several people who do not agree with me. But that is ok. I fought for those people to have a voice also. Peace.


I am not sure where the racism part is coming into the conversation. Are you also aware of things like Redlining that has kept non white people at a severe economic and social disadvantage? Things like keeping them confined into very small highly populated areas with very little power to impact our government with things like underfunding their ability to easily vote and gerrymandering away their political power after the white people who had the power over police these communities as they fled to the suburbs.

It is at least a good thing to understand the racism and white power agenda's exist, but it is also important to understand fully how it still has a powerful impact on where we find ourselves today.



Skillcraft said:


> I know what the title says but I have read most if not all entries in this post. And Everytime someone has chimed in with a different opinion they have been demonized by the same people. I hope everyone that was involved with the events of January 6th are locked up and charged with treason. Because what took place was nothing less.


Right on. I would ask that you maybe take the time to understand that those accounts you are talking about being 'demonized' is not 'censorship' and that those accounts might just be trolls getting you to feel bad for the 'other side'.

The attack on our society is very real and is very worth understanding how it takes place.



Skillcraft said:


> But I feel that mandatory vaccines are an overstep by the government.


What vaccine mandate? You do get that if someone doesn't want to get the vaccine that they don't have to right? That is an option, that is why it is a 'vaccine-or test' mandate.




Skillcraft said:


> I may get covid and it may kill me but that is my choice. I do not believe in executive orders that can decree what the people of this nation must do. That is akin to socialism.


Maybe it would be worth understanding that you have been programmed to believe a lie.

Also do know the impact that people who are unvaccinated is having on our medical system? The unvaccinated are hammering them and causing tremendous burn out in our hospitals due to the vast majority of the people clogging them being the unvaccinated. Your decisions have real world impacts. It is a lot like not having car insurance and driving drunk.



Skillcraft said:


> And all the media entity's that are censoring people no matter who they are because they don't agree with them is the exact same thing Putin does.


What do you mean by 'the media'? It is one of those bullshit programming terms that can literally mean anything.

And who is being 'censored'?




Skillcraft said:


> And any true patriot should not stand idly by and let that happen. But I see so many people agreeing with the social media companies taking away some else's freedom of speech because they do not align with them politically. This sight is included. The mods here do not believe in equality or social justice unless it aligns with their political views. Who is to say that my opinion does not matter because they do not agree with it.


This gets back to the Ritz question I had. Are you really saying that a company should be able to flat out lie to people to sell their product?

Just because you may 'feel' what you are saying makes sense, I would suggest to really put some time into considering the impacts of your 'say anything and never censor' liars has had on the mentally impaired people that our nation does a shit job of taking care of.



Skillcraft said:


> This country is headed into total chaos and if the true patriots do not stand up and seek change as a collective this country will turn into a socialist or communist republic.


But Fascism is cool with you? Because that is the real issue when you allow politicians to pay these foreign nations to troll our citizens with lies and propaganda to trick them into being afraid of 'socialism' and 'communism' or whatever boogey man that they can program people into believing like is happening today in America and every other democratic nation.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

the 1/6 Committee is starting in a few minutes if anyone is interested.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> the 1/6 Committee is starting in a few minutes if anyone is interested.


Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Do you think it should be fine that a company like say Ritz crackers be able to lie on their TV commercials and say that their product guarantees weight loss?
> 
> 
> What censorship do you refer to?
> ...


Good post but it will probably fall on deaf ears, unfortunately.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> the 1/6 Committee is starting in a few minutes if anyone is interested.


Is it being televised now?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good post but it will probably fall on deaf ears, unfortunately.


At this point I pretty much assume I am wasting my time mostly. Shit I wouldn't even bet it is not the same account as the ones bitching about being 'censored' claiming to be an American vet to get some bullshit credibility to spread the 'cancel culture' snowflake troll.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> At this point I pretty much assume I am wasting my time mostly. Shit I wouldn't even bet it is not the same account as the ones bitching about being 'censored' claiming to be an American vet to get some bullshit credibility to spread the 'cancel culture' snowflake troll.


Even if you’re preaching to the choir, it can help. Maybe you will reach someone with your efforts but if not, it’s still good therapy. 

I admire your patience. It’s a more honourable tactic than mine, ridicule.


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

*Trump adviser Navarro: Rioters on Jan. 6 hurt plan to challenge election result*



Skillcraft said:


> Who is to say that my opinion does not matter because they do not agree with it. This country is headed into total chaos and if the true patriots do not stand up and seek change as a collective this country will turn into a socialist or communist republic.


I was somewhat OK with your opinion until this part. You can not let the people decide with a free and fair election? And this slide into socialism. Do you not understand that the US has programs like Social Security and Medicaid which are socialist, don't you think? So what does the 'true patriots' have over the non-'true patriots' that they get to decide how much socialism the people want? Say the non-'true patriots' want a single payer health care system like every other major democratic country has? Would the 'true patriots' decide for the people what they get or not?

On the socialist mods here, it does look like the ones giving a right biased opinion get enough rope to hang themselves. We have not had ant which want to get down to a real debate, I have asked them to and they either ignore me or answer by changing the subject. Rather sad, I used to discuss politics on a right biased site years ago and the guys at least tried to uphold their opinions with facts as they see them. But that was in a world before alternative facts. You seemed to be one that might go in for some discussion but then you showed you stripes. Which is too bad, but you can still try if you like. And for others here, if he does, keep it civil.


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

*Trump adviser Navarro: Rioters on Jan. 6 hurt plan to challenge election result*
Peter Navarro, Trump's former top aide on trade, said Tuesday during an interview on MSNBC that Trump's allies believed there was legal basis for the plan, which would have involved Republican members of Congress rejecting the election's result and kicking the votes back to state legislatures, something he referred to as the "Green Bay sweep."

"The plan was simply this: We had over 100 congressmen and senators on Capitol Hill ready to implement the sweep. The sweep was simply that. We were gonna challenge the results of the election in the six battleground states," Navarro said.

"And basically these were the places where we believed that if the votes were sent back those battleground states and looked at again, that there would be enough concern amongst the legislatures that most or all of those states would decertify the election," he added.

Earlier in the interview, Navarro falsely stated that "the election was in all likelihood stolen through fraud and election irregularities."

"All this required was peace and calm on Capitol Hill," Navarro continued, before praising Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) and other GOP members of Congress for "beautifully" objecting to the certification of the results of the Electoral College.

During a separate interview with Rolling Stone this week, Navarro said he primarily worked with former White House top strategist Stephen Bannon on the plan to whip votes and drum up support for a plan to stop the election certification on Jan. 6. Bannon was indicted by the federal government late last year for defying a congressional subpoena in connection with the attack on the U.S. Capitol.

"He was the strategist involved. He was the guy who was coordinating the whipping of the votes, right? There were over 100 congressmen — both the House of Representatives and senators — that were lined up to execute that plan," Navarro said. "And it started flawlessly, but the violence overtook that event. The rest, as they say, is history."








Trump adviser Navarro: Rioters on Jan. 6 hurt plan to challenge election result


A top adviser to former President Trump is expressing frustration that a plan hatched by lawyers and political strategists in Trump’s orbit to challenge the result of the 2020 …




thehill.com





Sure does sound like a coup to me.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I know what the title says but I have read most if not all entries in this post. And Everytime someone has chimed in with a different opinion they have been demonized by the same people. I hope everyone that was involved with the events of January 6th are locked up and charged with treason. Because what took place was nothing less. But I feel that mandatory vaccines are an overstep by the government. I may get covid and it may kill me but that is my choice. I do not believe in executive orders that can decree what the people of this nation must do. That is akin to socialism. And all the media entity's that are censoring people no matter who they are because they don't agree with them is the exact same thing Putin does. And any true patriot should not stand idly by and let that happen. But I see so many people agreeing with the social media companies taking away some else's freedom of speech because they do not align with them politically. This sight is included. The mods here do not believe in equality or social justice unless it aligns with their political views. Who is to say that my opinion does not matter because they do not agree with it. This country is headed into total chaos and if the true patriots do not stand up and seek change as a collective this country will turn into a socialist or communist republic.


True patriots don't support radical right wing wannabes


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> You know as an army vet who did 2 combat tours and fought for this nation it really pains me to see the polarization that exist in this country. You either have to pick one side or the other and you are demonized if you do not agree fully with the left or right. And that is exactly how the politicians want it. I have personally voted for both republican and democratic presidents. I fought to give ensure that everyone has a voice regardless of color,race,religion or politics. I do not agree with the censorship that is taking place on this site or any other entity. What happened to common decency and everyone fighting for the common good of this nation. So before anyone ask no I didn't vote for trump either time. I believe in freedoms that are guaranteed to every citizen under our constitution. What ever happened to a man or woman's right to make up their own mind. I am an unvaxxed American patriot. I personally do not believe in abortion but I also believe that is up to the woman. Government has no business being involved. I do not agree with mandatory vaccinations. I again believe that is up to the individual. I do not believe in racism or white power extremist. I know they exist and am not blind. But then again I fought for everyone to have their voice. if more people felt as I do the world would be a better place. Enough ranting for now. I will be back in a bit because I am sure that I will hear from several people who do not agree with me. But that is ok. I fought for those people to have a voice also. Peace.


Sure , only you Monica


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is it being televised now?


they're just talking about police and ramping up on training etc. it's boring me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Even if you’re preaching to the choir, it can help. Maybe you will reach someone with your efforts but if not, it’s still good therapy.
> 
> I admire your patience. It’s a more honourable tactic than mine, ridicule.


Generally speaking, I draw them out, you guys shoot them and @hanimmal buries them in facts...


----------



## HGCC (Jan 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> At this point I pretty much assume I am wasting my time mostly. Shit I wouldn't even bet it is not the same account as the ones bitching about being 'censored' claiming to be an American vet to get some bullshit credibility to spread the 'cancel culture' snowflake troll.


I hope you wrote that long post while poopin!


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I hope you wrote that long post while poopin!


One way or another it came out in chunks…


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

Capital police chief


.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I know what the title says but I have read most if not all entries in this post. And Everytime someone has chimed in with a different opinion they have been demonized by the same people. I hope everyone that was involved with the events of January 6th are locked up and charged with treason. Because what took place was nothing less. But I feel that mandatory vaccines are an overstep by the government. I may get covid and it may kill me but that is my choice. I do not believe in executive orders that can decree what the people of this nation must do. That is akin to socialism. And all the media entity's that are censoring people no matter who they are because they don't agree with them is the exact same thing Putin does. And any true patriot should not stand idly by and let that happen. But I see so many people agreeing with the social media companies taking away some else's freedom of speech because they do not align with them politically. This sight is included. The mods here do not believe in equality or social justice unless it aligns with their political views. Who is to say that my opinion does not matter because they do not agree with it. This country is headed into total chaos and if the true patriots do not stand up and seek change as a collective this country will turn into a socialist or communist republic.


How quaint. I miss those days when I could rationalize what had happened and gaslight myself into thinking maybe we could work with these people. 
What you are describing is some sort of sick abusive relationship. Tell me lies tell me sweet little lies about how they did not beat Capitol police and that fire extinguisher was not a fire extinguisher but a bouquet of roses. And then we will kiss and make up.

how, MAGA of you


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

*Former Trump press secretary to meet Wednesday with Jan. 6 committee*
Grisham, who recently wrote a book that is critical of former President Trump, reportedly had a phone call with one of the committee members, Rep. Jamie Raskin (D-Md.), in which she was “candid” about some of the events that took place behind-the-scenes at the White House on Jan. 6. 

One source told CNN that Grisham discussed conversations that included Trump. During the phone call, Raskin reportedly sought to meet with the select committee.

Grisham announced her resignation shortly after Jan. 6, when a mob of Trump's supporters overwhelmed U.S. Capitol Police to forcibly enter the Capitol. Five deaths were connected to the attack, which forced the evacuation of Congress.








Former Trump press secretary to meet Wednesday with Jan. 6 committee


The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol will hear from former Trump press secretary Stephanie Grisham on Wednesday evening, Grisham confirmed to The Hill. Grisham,…




thehill.com


----------



## shimbob (Jan 5, 2022)

> I do not believe in executive orders that can decree what the people of this nation must do. That is akin to socialism.


What the fuck?

so·cial·ism
/ˈsōSHəˌlizəm/
a political and economic theory of social organization which advocates that the means of production, distribution, and exchange should be owned or regulated by the community as a whole.

How is one like the other?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *Former Trump press secretary to meet Wednesday with Jan. 6 committee*
> Grisham, who recently wrote a book that is critical of former President Trump, reportedly had a phone call with one of the committee members, Rep. Jamie Raskin (D-Md.), in which she was “candid” about some of the events that took place behind-the-scenes at the White House on Jan. 6.
> 
> One source told CNN that Grisham discussed conversations that included Trump. During the phone call, Raskin reportedly sought to meet with the select committee.
> ...


One of many underlings who won't risk lying and who talked already, or are writing books, even the guilty are writing books confessing to their crimes.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

shimbob said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> so·cial·ism
> /ˈsōSHəˌlizəm/
> ...


Calling it what it is, authoritarianism, would expose the hypocrisy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

shimbob said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> so·cial·ism
> /ˈsōSHəˌlizəm/
> ...


It's just a slogan, garbage in, garbage out, at least he's not saying we are a bunch of liberals!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

Just another clown who doesn’t know what the word means. Dime a dozen.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

shimbob said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> so·cial·ism
> /ˈsōSHəˌlizəm/
> ...


This is what fascists and their Republican or Libertarian toadies believe that word means:





__





Socialism - Conservapedia







www.conservapedia.com





*Socialism*

_

The global elite and American leftists look to CCP murderer[1] Xi Jinping for Hope after the election of Donald Trump.[2] "Socialism with Chinese characteristics" is defined as having your heart cut out while you're still alive.[3]

*Socialism* refers to a set of related left-wing socio-economic systems based on control by a bureaucratic elite of the means of production (as opposed to individuals personally owning property). It is a failed system.[4] ideology based on hate, dehumanization, envy, segregating people by class, and mass murder[5] and which promotes totalitarianism at the expense of individual freedom.[6] The movement is responsible for the murder of at least 94 million people over the past 100 years.[7] The fundamental flaw of socialism is the belief that one person has the right to the fruit of another person's labor and private property, for example, that healthcare paid by others is a "human right." Socialism has led to increased bureaucracy and reduced freedoms even in Scandinavia,[8] and it has been tried and failed in countries such as the United Kingdom, India, and Israel during the 20th century.[9]
The two most infamous socialist regimes of the 20th century were the Bolsheviks, headed by Vladimir Lenin,[10] and the National Socialist German Workers' Party (Nazi Party), headed by Adolf Hitler.[11] The schism between these two competing leftist ideologies for global mastery resulted in World War II.

Both Communism and Nazism are totalitarian or statist, subverting the rights of individuals to the collective of a single party. Nazism deviates from orthodox Marxist theory in substituting racial and ethnic conflict for economic class warfare. Nazism substituted "Jews" as the oppressor class, responsible for all societal woes. Contemporary American leftists substitute race war for class conflict.

The Second World War was a life and death struggle between two leftwing interpretations of socialism - both atheistic and subverting the rights of individuals to the state, one considering "equality" to apply only to members of a nation or race, the other multicultural and globalist. After the United States assisted the communist victory over National Socialism (see Popular Front liberalism), the Cold War was an effort to suppress the spread of global communism. Socialists consider all forms of capitalism as "fascist" (see Antifa)._


We don't speak the same language. One can look up every word in an English dictionary but they aren't speaking English. Never mind the factual errors in their definition. It's what they believe that is important to them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

I hope Garland makes some news today and not the same old shit, he should have had warrants bugging people and phone calls by now, they have for lesser crimes and for many others. He has some explaining to do according to many experts, we don't need to know names and details either.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This is what fascists and their Republicans and Libertarian toadies believe that word means:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They also have a rather skewed definition for the word “patriot”.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's just a slogan, garbage in, garbage out, at least he's not saying we are a bunch of liberals!


No, it is something worse. It is scapegoating, generating a necessary enemy from whole cloth. That killed over nine million people in Germany less than a century ago. It pounds home the longest-running Big Lie in American politics: that we are at immediate peril from Communism. Socialism gets especial venom for being the gateway to this fabricated Communist threat. Liberal politicians are demonized for carrying Marx’s water. Ironically the ones making this claim are carrying Stalin’s. 

Then as now, the goal would be to unite a frightened populace into embracing fascism.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> They also have a rather skewed definition for the word “patriot”.


Yep, they don't speak the same language as you and I.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> They also have a rather skewed definition for the word “patriot”.


they even have a new definition of "facts"


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, they don't speak the same language as you and I.


Orwell wrote of the power in controlling language. It is a way to prevent wrong thinking.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> they even have a new definition of "facts"


An unsurprisingly counterfactual one.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Orwell wrote of the power in controlling language. It is a way to prevent wrong thinking.


You mean JFK returning to crown Trump as king with a mandate from God didn't happen?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You mean JFK returning to crown Trump as king with a mandate from God didn't happen?


They had booked Elvis to officiate, and he didn’t show. It was a true Four Seasons moment.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

@Skillcraft please feel free to jump into this conversation and provide the correct definitions for the words we discuss.

For example:

*gaslighting*

To those who speak English it means:

*Gaslighting*: a form of manipulation that often occurs in abusive relationships. It is a covert type of emotional abuse where the bully or abuser misleads the target, creating a false narrative and making them question their judgments and reality. 

I don't speak your language but I guess in yours it means:

*Gaslighting:* a way to make room lighting more romantic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> No, it is something worse. It is scapegoating, generating a necessary enemy from whole cloth. That killed over nine million people in Germany less than a century ago. It pounds home the longest-running Big Lie in American politics: that we are at immediate peril from Communism. Socialism gets especial venom for being the gateway to this fabricated Communist threat. Liberal politicians are demonized for carrying Marx’s water. Ironically the ones making this claim are carrying Stalin’s.
> 
> Then as now, the goal would be to unite a frightened populace into embracing fascism.


All this bullshit demonizes and dehumanizes the "other", labels are created from slurs and words like liberal become almost curse words, devoid of their original meaning. People have used language as a weapon for a long time, in this case socialism means forming a sharing and caring community with the "other", the enemy and it is a zero sum war for them. Social divisions can be historical, exacerbated and even created from nothing at all, for instance ANTFA is a classic strawman and the CRT "controversy" is pure bullshit that drives tribalism. There are many other culture war and dog whistle examples and "socialism" is one of those dog whistle words.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> They had booked Elvis to officiate, and he didn’t show. It was a true Four Seasons moment.



Ah yes, Four Seasons

To those who speak English it means:

*Four Seasons:* Refers to a blunder that Trump's lawyer made when he mistakenly booked a media event to falsely claim the election was stolen at a parking lot owned by Four Seasons Landscaping and next to a sex toys outlet instead of the Four Seasons Hotel where he intended to hold the event.

I don't speak @Skillcraft 's language but I'm guessing he'd say it means:

*Four Seasons:* The most important media event of the century where Mayor Giuliani provided detailed information to mainstream media about the stolen 2020 election. MSM distorted what was said and then falsely claimed it was held in a tawdry parking lot instead of the "really very nice" hotel where the event was actually held.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All this bullshit demonizes and dehumanizes the "other", labels are created from slurs and words like liberal become almost curse words, devoid of their original meaning. People have used language as a weapon for a long time, in this case socialism means forming a sharing and caring community with the "other", the enemy and it is a zero sum war for them. Social divisions can be historical, exacerbated and even created from nothing at all, for instance ANTFA is a classic strawman and the CRT "controversy" is pure bullshit that drives tribalism. There are many other culture war and dog whistle examples and "socialism" is one of those dog whistle words.


Ah yes

Antifa
CRT
liberal
dog whistle
Culture war
Nazi
Hitler
fascism

@Skillcraft we have so many words to discuss.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All this bullshit demonizes and dehumanizes the "other", labels are created from slurs and words like liberal become almost curse words, devoid of their original meaning. People have used language as a weapon for a long time, in this case socialism means forming a sharing and caring community with the "other", the enemy and it is a zero sum war for them. Social divisions can be historical, exacerbated and even created from nothing at all, for instance ANTFA is a classic strawman and the CRT "controversy" is pure bullshit that drives tribalism. There are many other culture war and dog whistle examples and "socialism" is one of those dog whistle words.


Here here 
Let’s not forget their goto
COMMUNIST 
That grinds my gizzard


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

Garland quote from today.

“The DOJ remains committed to holding all Jan. 6th perpetrators, at any level, accountable under the law whether they were present that day or were otherwise criminally responsible for the assault on our democracy. We’ll follow the facts wherever they lead.”


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Here here
> Let’s not forget their goto
> COMMUNIST
> That grinds my gizzard


Conservopedia has a long entry on that word too. This is how it begins:

*Communism*



Watch this page
_See also: Democratic Party_

(underlining added for emphasis)

@Skillcraft , do you agree with this?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Here's a juicy one:

What BLM stands for in English:

*Black Lives Matter*

_#BlackLivesMatter was founded in 2013 in response to the acquittal of Trayvon Martin’s murderer. Black Lives Matter Global Network Foundation, Inc. is a global organization in the US, UK, and Canada, whose mission is to eradicate white supremacy and build local power to intervene in violence inflicted on Black communities by the state and vigilantes. By combating and countering acts of violence, creating space for Black imagination and innovation, and centering Black joy, we are winning immediate improvements in our lives.

We are expansive. We are a collective of liberators who believe in an inclusive and spacious movement. We also believe that in order to win and bring as many people with us along the way, we must move beyond the narrow nationalism that is all too prevalent in Black communities. We must ensure we are building a movement that brings all of us to the front.

We affirm the lives of Black queer and trans folks, disabled folks, undocumented folks, folks with records, women, and all Black lives along the gender spectrum. Our network centers those who have been marginalized within Black liberation movements.

We are working for a world where Black lives are no longer systematically targeted for demise.

We affirm our humanity, our contributions to this society, and our resilience in the face of deadly oppression.

The call for Black lives to matter is a rallying cry for ALL Black lives striving for liberation._


What BLM stands for in the language of the White Supremacist movement:

*Black Lives Matter*


Black Lives Matter protesters murdered 8 year old Secoriea Turner on July 5, 2020 in Atlanta.[1]

*Black Lives Matter*_ (*BLM*) movement is a fundraising arm for the DNC and Biden presidential campaign.[2] In 2021 it was discovered BLM founder Patrisse Cullors spent more than $3.4 million of donations to purchase 3 private mansions in exclusive white neighborhoods.[3][4] In 2020, Black Lives Matter protesters murdered at least six Blacks, including two policemen, two children, and shot at least 3 other Blacks including one minor.[5]

BLM is a Fifth Column front organization organization posing to promote social change. The movement is a highly organized Marxist[6]/Leftist organization and has formed a united front with other far-Left extremist groups which call for Communist revolution, seeking to uproot the American constitutional form of government and install a Marxist dictatorship of the proletariat. The movement is also known for its violent homophobia[7][8] and violence against African American free thinkers.[9]

Group membership consists primarily of white criminals and ex-convicts who hate police, hate the judicial system, and hate the taxpayers who support it. The group has very little concern for the lives and wellbeing of African Americans, burning down their communities and shopping districts. The group's main objective is Marxist revolution. Its demands, as of mid 2020, are the abolition of police departments across the United States and the release of all criminals from prison, as well as a host of other far-Left agenda projects, including the Green New Deal and the imminent takeover of the Democrat Party by Marxists (Marxists believe in single party control and the outlawing and censorship of opposition). Group organizers, who are principally white, specifically target sociopathic and criminal elements in both black and white society for recruitment._


@Skillcraft , what do you think? Did I get your definition (the second one) correct?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

gee,

I wonder where that skilly person went?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Garland quote from today.
> 
> “The DOJ remains committed to holding all Jan. 6th perpetrators, at any level, accountable under the law whether they were present that day or were otherwise criminally responsible for the assault on our democracy. We’ll follow the facts wherever they lead.”


Watching and he sounds like a boss


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Watching and he sounds like a boss


Is there a law that says a President has to stop an insurrection they are perpetrating? And If he really thinks he is doing the right thing how can you convict him if he is insane? Therefor Trump should not be convicted but be treated as any other insane person. To be allowed to run for the GOP for president.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Hey guys I had things to do today. Had a funeral to go to. I have not had a chance to read through everything that has been posted yet. But I am always up for a good hearted discussion about anything.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

printer said:


> Is there a law that says a President has to stop an insurrection they are perpetrating? And If he really thinks he is doing the right thing how can you convict him if he is insane? Therefor Trump should not be convicted but be treated as any other insane person. To be allowed to run for the GOP for president.


Just when I thought we took a giant step towards normalcy


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Hey guys I had things to do today. Had a funeral to go to. I have not had a chance to read through everything that has been posted yet. But I am always up for a good hearted discussion about anything.


Thoughts and prayers


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Hey guys I had things to do today. Had a funeral to go to. I have not had a chance to read through everything that has been posted yet. But I am always up for a good hearted discussion about anything.


The difficulty with your posts is that you seem to be speaking English but taken together your words don't make any sense. What does funeral mean in your language?

Let me guess:

*Funeral:* A gathering of members of the Proud Boys terrorist organization.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks herbs. I appreciate it. See we can be civil to one another. I hope everyone here is doing well and staying safe.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Thanks herbs. I appreciate it. See we can be civil to one another. I hope everyone here is doing well and staying safe.


Vaxed and boosted as many times as necessary thanks


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The difficulty with your posts is that you seem to be speaking English but taken together your words don't make any sense. What does funeral mean in your language?
> 
> Let me guess:
> 
> *Funeral:* A gathering of members of the Proud Boys terrorist organization.


I will not even respond to this.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Thanks herbs. I appreciate it. See we can be civil to one another. I hope everyone here is doing well and staying safe.


When you use the word "safe" what do you mean by that?

I'll make a guess:

*Safe: * When all racial minorities are rounded up and forcibly moved to designated "homelands" so that white people don't have to fear them any more.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I will not even respond to this.


When you use the word respond, what do you mean by that?

I'll take a guess:

*Respond:* Right wing propaganda


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Glad to hear it herbs. To make it clear I am not against the vaccine. I am only against being told I must get it. The crazy thing I was planning on getting vaccine until it was mandated.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Glad to hear it herbs. To make it clear I am not against the vaccine. I am only against being told I must get it. The crazy thing I was planning on getting vaccine until it was mandated.


When you use the word vaccine, what do you mean by that?

Here is what anti-vaxxer means in English:

_Anti-vaxxers are people who believe vaccines are unsafe and infringe on their human rights. People hold these views for a variety of reasons, which may originate from misinformation on social media sites.

Vaccines are one of the safest and most effective health interventions available for fighting infectious diseases. They have been fundamental in the eradication and control of many formerly devastating illnesses, such as polio._

Do you agree with that? Do you expect me to honor somebody's false beliefs when people holding those beliefs either passively or actively kill others due to those beliefs?


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

*Garland vows prosecutions 'at any level' over Jan. 6*
“The actions we have taken thus far will not be our last. The Justice Department remains committed to holding all January six perpetrators at any level, accountable under law, whether they were present that day, or were otherwise criminally responsible for the assault on our democracy. We will follow the facts wherever they lead,” Garland said on the eve of the attack's one-year anniversary. 

In the nearly 30 minute speech, Garland defended the department's strategy of prosecuting more direct cases of those present in the building.

“We build investigations by laying a foundation. We resolve more straightforward cases first because they provide the evidentiary foundation for more complex cases. Investigating the more overt crimes, generates linkages to less overt ones. Overt actors and the evidence they provide can lead us to others who may also have been involved and that evidence can serve as a foundation for further investigative leads and techniques,” he said.








Garland vows prosecutions ‘at any level’ over Jan. 6


Attorney General Merrick Garland on Wednesday defended the Justice Department’s approach to prosecuting those involved in the Jan. 6 riot, signaling the potential for charges against those who neve…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Glad to hear it herbs. To make it clear I am not against the vaccine. I am only against being told I must get it. The crazy thing I was planning on getting vaccine until it was mandated.


So you are easily triggered against doing the right thing by being told to do the right thing, even though you know it is the right thing?

Do I got that right?


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Forgot I would just put you on ignore but I am hoping you will actually have something useful to say. When you do I will respond. Until then I will not respond to you anymore. Wish you the best.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Forgot I would just put you on ignore but I am hoping you will actually have something useful to say. When you do I will respond. Until then I will not respond to you anymore. Wish you the best.


You would censor me simply because I'm pointing out that you use words in ways diverge greatly from common English?

lulz

Weakling.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

printer said:


> So you are easily triggered against doing the right thing by being told to do the right thing, even though you know it is the right thing?
> 
> Do I got that right?


I can not argue with your logic. I am just one of those people who does not like being told what to do by the government. I am a staunch believer in a person's right to choose. No matter what the issue.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

printer said:


> Is there a law that says a President has to stop an insurrection they are perpetrating? And If he really thinks he is doing the right thing how can you convict him if he is insane? Therefor Trump should not be convicted but be treated as any other insane person. To be allowed to run for the GOP for president.


That would set an awful precedent. 
*therefore; the other means “for that”


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

As I said I did not put you on ig


Fogdog said:


> You would censor me simply because I'm pointing out that you use words in ways diverge greatly from common English?
> 
> lulz
> 
> Weakling.


Ore. Because believe it or not I value your opinion. But you have not stated an opinion. You have only made inflammatory statements hoping I will bite. And I will not.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I can not argue with your logic. I am just one of those people who does not like being told what to do by the government. I am a staunch believer in a person's right to choose. No matter what the issue.


Unless we choose to not be bullied that is your catch 22
Your rights end when it jeopardizes mine


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I can not argue with your logic. I am just one of those people who does not like being told what to do by the government. I am a staunch believer in a person's right to choose. No matter what the issue.


I'm a staunch believer in a person's right to choose too. Funny how the same group of people who say as you do about the vaccine are selective about that. 









What the Texas abortion ban does — and what it means for other states


The law bans abortions as early as six weeks after conception and allows Texans to sue anyone who aids, abets or performs an abortion past that mark.




www.npr.org





So, what do you say about the Texas anti abortion law?


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> That would set an awful precedent.
> *therefore; the other means “for that”


Trump is not insane. He is just a power hungry moron. He will go down as the most devisive president in our history. He is not fit to be our president and I hope he is locked up if it is proven he has committed a crime.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Trump is not insane. He is just a power hungry moron. He will go down as the most devisive president in our history. He is not fit to be our president and I hope he is locked up if it is proven he has committed a crime.


“They shoot traitors “


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Trump is not insane. He is just a power hungry moron. He will go down as the most devisive president in our history. He is not fit to be our president and I hope he is locked up if it is proven he has committed a crime.


That is lovely, and might have worked had I not seen the earlier tripe about socialism.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm a staunch believer in a person's right to choose too. Funny how the same group of people who say as you do about the vaccine are selective about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not agree with the law in Texas. I believe in a woman's right to choose. I stated that in my first post.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> As I said I did not put you on ig
> Ore. Because believe it or not I value your opinion. But you have not stated an opinion. You have only made inflammatory statements hoping I will bite. And I will not.


Oh and I'm a big believer in the right to vote. These people do not:



What was it you were advocating? That I should listen to lies about them being Antifa or tourists? Come on man, that was a violent insurrection and the people behind it are pumping out propaganda to cover their asses. What is there to discuss?

I'll stop mocking you if you give me a straight and factual answer.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

See herbs th


Herb & Suds said:


> Unless we choose to not be bullied that is your catch 22
> Your rights end when it jeopardizes mine


At is where I have to respectfully disagree. No one's rights should end in favor of another's. But I do understand where you are coming from.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> See herbs th
> At is where I have to respectfully disagree. No one's rights should end in favor of another's. But I do understand where you are coming from.


It is “should” arguments like that that have led to utter crap like that happily expounded on by our local anarcho-solipsist. The real crime is substituting dogma for reality, then punishing the realists.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I do not agree with the law in Texas. I believe in a woman's right to choose. I stated that in my first post.


I agree, your body, your choice. I'm not into forcing anybody to choose what to put into their body or refuse. I've said THAT many times in many posts. Never said otherwise. Same goes with Biden and most others in government. 

That doesn't mean we can't mandate vaccinations in schools, for example. Or prior to travel or other places where people must gather in order to exercise the freedoms we hold as rights in this country. That doesn't mean a restaurant owner can't mandate his employees be vaccinated. Rights have limits when they affect other people. That concept is much older than our constitution and was part of our system from the very beginning.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I agree, your body, your choice. I'm not into forcing anybody to choose what to put into their body or refuse. I've said THAT many times in many posts. Never said otherwise. Same goes with Biden and most others in government.
> 
> That doesn't mean we can't mandate vaccinations in schools, for example. Or prior to travel or other places where people must gather in order to exercise the freedoms we hold as rights in this country. That doesn't mean a restaurant owner can't mandate his employees be vaccinated. Rights have limits when they affect other people. That concept is much older than our constitution and was part of our system from the very beginning.


Someone else’s body, not your choice.

Is there a reason I’ve not seen this obvious counter?


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh and I'm a big believer in the right to vote. These people do not:
> 
> View attachment 5060922
> 
> ...


You can mock me all you want. I am not phased by it. I have stated some of my positions. Just because you do not like my answers is not my problem. But as far as you saying the events that took place at the Capitol were done by terrorists and people who wanted to suppress the vote of the people I agree with you.


----------



## shimbob (Jan 5, 2022)

> ... one of those people who does not like being told what to do by the government. I am a staunch believer in a person's right to choose. No matter what the issue.


Funny, i heard someone say the exact same thing but the joke's on him as he ended up doing everything the doctors told him to do as he was in a coma on an ecmo machine.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Hey guys I have family over visiting. I will return and continue this discussion. I appreciate all of you guys and wish you all well.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 5, 2022)

I wonder why we give guns to the Capitol Police and then they didn't use them and shoot the first 20-30 assholes that came thru the broken door and windows? That would have stopped the mob in it's tracks.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> You can mock me all you want. I am not phased by it. I have stated some of my positions. Just because you do not like my answers is not my problem. But as far as you saying the events that took place at the Capitol were done by terrorists and people who wanted to suppress the vote of the people I agree with you.


How does one "discuss" the Jan 6 insurrection when they are lied to about the attempted violent overthrow of our government by the same people who are still actively intent on carrying it out?

Also, you misused the word communist, among others.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> I wonder why we give guns to the Capitol Police and then they didn't use them and shoot the first 20-30 assholes that came thru the broken door and windows? That would have stopped the mob in it's tracks.


That is a question that needs answering. But I'm glad there wasn't a massacre.


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I can not argue with your logic. I am just one of those people who does not like being told what to do by the government. I am a staunch believer in a person's right to choose. No matter what the issue.


So you owe no responsibility to the society that you live in? A simple thing like taking a vaccination that could save lives and reduce the economic turmoil we are going through? You want other people to do the work to keep society running?


----------



## shimbob (Jan 5, 2022)

I don't understand the disparity when members of the armed forces (current or vets) proudly say they serve(d), which for the most part consists of obeying and following every single order given, to protect the constitution and the citizenry, but then turn around and as private citizens proudly say they will refuse to lift a finger to help save lives.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Do you think it should be fine that a company like say Ritz crackers be able to lie on their TV commercials and say that their product guarantees weight loss?
> 
> 
> What censorship do you refer to?
> ...


@Skillcraft 

No response to Hannimal? You said you were bothered by people who respond with insults. I freely admit that I don't give you the respect necessary to give you a complete answer. Yet when Hannimal gave you respect that I feel you don't deserve, you ghosted him.

If you weren't a self described veteran and patriot, I'd think you were being mendacious.

Anyway, I thought I'd give you a second chance to respond to Hannimal's very complete and well thought out response to your earlier post.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Ok guys I am back. Only have about an hour and have to go again. But am happy to carry on our discussion.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> @Skillcraft
> 
> No response to Hannimal? You said you were bothered by people who respond with insults. I freely admit that I don't give you the respect necessary to give you a complete answer. Yet when Hannimal gave you respect that I feel you don't deserve, you ghosted him.
> 
> ...


I did not mean to ghost anyone. I just started answering to the questions and comments that were coming in. As far as the Ritz cracker question goes I believe that anyone is entitled to say what they want. It is my responsibility to do my own research and determine if that product is for me or not. As far as graffiti on a wall goes that is destruction of someone else's property. Now if that person that did graffiti on their own property I have no problem with that. But I do appreciate the respect that was shown by Hannibal to actually ask me some questions and allow me to respond.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Ok guys I am back. Only have about an hour and have to go again. But am happy to carry on our discussion.


Begin with the post immediately preceding this one.

(edit) I see you responded but did not answer.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I did not mean to ghost anyone. I just started answering to the questions and comments that were coming in. As far as the Ritz cracker question goes I believe that anyone is entitled to say what they want. It is my responsibility to do my own research and determine if that product is for me or not. As far as graffiti on a wall goes that is destruction of someone else's property. Now if that person that did graffiti on their own property I have no problem with that. But I do appreciate the respect that was shown by Hannibal to actually ask me some questions and allow me to respond.


I'm not convinced you are worthwhile. Don't really care about the reasons you gave for not replying. Just saying you came here saying "why you so mean to fascists?" You advocate "coming together" and being open to other's comments even when they are vile lies. Yet you ignored to the one careful and detailed reply you received. Hannimal did give you respect and you just answered posts where you could claim a grievance. Makes me think you are just another sock troll.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

printer said:


> So you owe no responsibility to the society that you live in? A simple thing like taking a vaccination that could save lives and reduce the economic turmoil we are going through? You want other people to do the work to keep society running?


I do not expect others to do the work. I have made a personal choice for me. I do not expect anyone to agree with me. As far as expecting others to keep society running and protecting the people of this country I believe I have done more than most. I spent 12 years in the US Army and fought to protect this great country. I did not set idly by when this country was attacked. I answered the call and am very proud of that. That does not mean that those that did not go fight or any less than me.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> See herbs th
> At is where I have to respectfully disagree. No one's rights should end in favor of another's. But I do understand where you are coming from.


This comes up often. It's a very delicate balance to not have your rights inadvertently trample someone else's. There's also times where the damage is done, coming in after the fact and saying "oops, my bad, went to far" doesn't cut it.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not convinced you are worthwhile. Don't really care about the reasons you gave for not replying. Just saying you came here saying "why you so mean to fascists?" You advocate "coming together" and being open to other's comments even when they are vile lies. Yet you ignored to the one careful and detailed reply you received. Hannimal did give you respect and you just answered posts where you could claim a grievance. Makes me think you are just another sock troll.


Believe what you want and call me all the names you want. I fought for you to have that right and will do it again if the need arises. You are one of those people that when you don't agree with someone you can't have a decent and thoughtful discussion you have to resort to the name calling and outlandish remarks that both political sides resort to when they have figured out that they may have found someone that not only disagrees with them but may even be a little more intelligent and decent than them. You do not have to respect me I could care less. But I do have a question for you. I have talked about the things I have done for this great nation and the people that inhabit it on both sides of the political spectrum. What have you done to contribute to this great nation? What have you done to protect this great nation besides set behind a keyboard and spout your insults at others who do not agree with you? I am willing to bet that the contribution you have made is minimal if not nonexistent.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

Polish a knob tRUmptard


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Believe what you want and call me all the names you want. I fought for you to have that right and will do it again if the need arises. You are one of those people that when you don't agree with someone you can't have a decent and thoughtful discussion you have to resort to the name calling and outlandish remarks that both political sides resort to when they have figured out that they may have found someone that not only disagrees with them but may even be a little more intelligent and decent than them. You do not have to respect me I could care less. But I do have a question for you. I have talked about the things I have done for this great nation and the people that inhabit it on both sides of the political spectrum. What have you done to contribute to this great nation? What have you done to protect this great nation besides set behind a keyboard and spout your insults at others who do not agree with you? I am willing to bet that the contribution you have made is minimal if not nonexistent.




I don't really think there is a good reason for having a conversation with these guys. Why waste my time?

Same with you. All you've done thus far is whine like a struck dog over rude comments directed at people spewing fascist lies.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Polish a knob tRUmptard


I see you and fogdog are of the same cloth. Nothing intelligent or interesting to add to a discussion. I guess you are not capable of forming proper sentences. I truly feel sorry for you. But either way I will respect your opinion of me. Because even the foolish and and ignorant deserve respect.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I see you and fogdog are of the same cloth. Nothing intelligent or interesting to add to a discussion. I guess you are not capable of forming proper sentences. I truly feel sorry for you. But either way I will respect your opinion of me. Because even the foolish and and ignorant deserve respect.


I'm still waiting for you to answer a polite and well thought out reply to an earlier rant of yours. The reply was not mine, it was hannimal's.

Regarding respect. That has to be earned. The innocent foolish and ignorant deserve to be treated with dignity. The rioters on Jan 6 and those who defend them deserve neither.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I see you and fogdog are of the same cloth. Nothing intelligent or interesting to add to a discussion. I guess you are not capable of forming proper sentences. I truly feel sorry for you. But either way I will respect your opinion of me. Because even the foolish and and ignorant deserve respect.


hey skillcraft, I have to go clean out some toe jam. I'll get back with you later.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

Typical snowflake righty with his non stop whining and of course nothing is ever their fault. They certainly all stick to the same exact script without deviation, gulible brainwashed fools.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Glad to hear it herbs. To make it clear I am not against the vaccine. I am only against being told I must get it. The crazy thing I was planning on getting vaccine until it was mandated.


So you were going to get the vaccination right up until you listened and believed someone who lied to you about it being mandated?

What you describe is the very reason it is so important that people understand the attack that right wing dictators like Putin are conducting on our society.

There is no 'vaccine' mandate. There is however a 'vaccine or test' mandate for businesses with over 100 people working in them. The extremely safe and highly effective vaccine to the virus that is destroying people across our planet is not being forced on anyone here in America.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I see you and fogdog are of the same cloth. Nothing intelligent or interesting to add to a discussion. I guess you are not capable of forming proper sentences. I truly feel sorry for you. But either way I will respect your opinion of me. Because even the foolish and and ignorant deserve respect.


If that were true all of America would respect the tRUMP cult


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5061035
> 
> I don't really think there is a good reason for having a conversation with these guys. Why waste my time?
> 
> Same with you. All you've done thus far is whine like a struck dog over rude comments directed at people spewing fascist lies.


I do not believe I have whined at all. I simply stated my opinion. I have answered the questions that have come my way. Why did you not answer the question I posed to you? Could it be that you have not done anything to of note to contribute to this society that you say you love so much. I see you are just another keyboard warrior who runs like a scared little girl when someone figures you out and calls you on your bullshit. You are an example of why this country is so divided. You call me a troll but you act more like the troll. Run and tell all your friends about the guy on RIU owned you and made you run scared from a decent discussion about politics. I have not one time been disrespectful to anyone on this site although it have had very disrespectful things said to me. Their is a reason for that. I am more decent and intelligent than you.i do not need to resort to that. I have intelligence and the ability to have a conversation with people I do not agree with. But please carry on with making yourself look unintelligent and out of touch. I will not stand in your way. But I will ask again what have you done for this great nation besides try and drive a wedge between it's people?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Believe what you want and call me all the names you want. I fought for you to have that right and will do it again if the need arises. You are one of those people that when you don't agree with someone you can't have a decent and thoughtful discussion you have to resort to the name calling and outlandish remarks that both political sides resort to when they have figured out that they may have found someone that not only disagrees with them but may even be a little more intelligent and decent than them. You do not have to respect me I could care less. But I do have a question for you. I have talked about the things I have done for this great nation and the people that inhabit it on both sides of the political spectrum. What have you done to contribute to this great nation? What have you done to protect this great nation besides set behind a keyboard and spout your insults at others who do not agree with you? I am willing to bet that the contribution you have made is minimal if not nonexistent.


Unlike you he got a job
Pays taxes 
For your kids schooling 
All the things teabaggers hate


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> So you were going to get the vaccination right up until you listened and believed someone who lied to you about it being mandated?
> 
> What you describe is the very reason it is so important that people understand the attack that right wing dictators like Putin are conducting on our society.
> 
> There is no 'vaccine' mandate. There is however a 'vaccine or test' mandate for businesses with over 100 people working in them. The extremely safe and highly effective vaccine to the virus that is destroying people across our planet is not being forced on anyone here in America.


Maybe I should clarify something. For the armed forces it has been mandated or they are forced out of the service. As far as the right wing extremist like Putin I agree with you that he is trying to undermine our government and pit the American people against one another. But I must say that there is also left wing extremist that are doing the same thing. I appreciate your thoughtful response and the respect you have shown to me by not doing the name calling and making outlandish statements like afew of the others have.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Maybe I should clarify something. For the armed forces it has been mandated or they are forced out of the service. As far as the right wing extremist like Putin I agree with you that he is trying to undermine our government and pit the American people against one another. But I must say that there is also left wing extremist that are doing the same thing. I appreciate your thoughtful response and the respect you have shown to me by not doing the name calling and making outlandish statements like afew of the others have.


Again with the false equivalency 
Show me the leftist that attacked our government or elections ?


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Unlike you he got a job
> Pays taxes
> For your kids schooling
> All the things teabaggers hate


Oh so he did the very same thing that all Americans do on both sides of the aisle. Is that supposed to make him some sort of patriot? And just to let you know I got out of the service and worked as an electrician until the injuries I suffered defending this great republic forced me to retire. But do I live off the government? No sir my wife is still working as a nurse and I support myself by living smartly and saving my money. I see you have turned into one of those people like fogdog. Have no legitimate points to offer so must resort to the same tactics.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I do not believe I have whined at all. I simply stated my opinion. I have answered the questions that have come my way. Why did you not answer the question I posed to you? Could it be that you have not done anything to of note to contribute to this society that you say you love so much. I see you are just another keyboard warrior who runs like a scared little girl when someone figures you out and calls you on your bullshit. You are an example of why this country is so divided. You call me a troll but you act more like the troll. Run and tell all your friends about the guy on RIU owned you and made you run scared from a decent discussion about politics. I have not one time been disrespectful to anyone on this site although it have had very disrespectful things said to me. Their is a reason for that. I am more decent and intelligent than you.i do not need to resort to that. I have intelligence and the ability to have a conversation with people I do not agree with. But please carry on with making yourself look unintelligent and out of touch. I will not stand in your way. But I will ask again what have you done for this great nation besides try and drive a wedge between it's people?


Im going to ignore you, by not using the feature provided, but then use the next 5 posts to whine about how you are treating me bad and then spread more 'RIU' is being disrespectful post?

And yes you did ghost my thought out reply to you. In your response to Fogdog pointing it out, you basically said that it is cool for companies to false advertise? Do you actually believe this?



Skillcraft said:


> Maybe I should clarify something. For the armed forces it has been mandated or they are forced out of the service.


So you think that it is a good idea for the military to allow their soldiers to not get vaccinated and get sick as shit from all the nasty preventable diseases they come in contact with as they travel across the planet?

Also they still have a choice to not get it like you said. Again nobody is forcing anyone to get a vaccine.

You said that you were in the military, did you also refuse the vaccines back then?

But still do you at least understand that there is not a 'vaccine mandate' and that it is a choice for businesses to make if they want their employees to be vaccinated or test if they have over a hundred employees? Do you not understand that a business may not want to take chances on the employees that they rely on getting sick with a mostly preventable disease and have higher call off rates and costing them more in insurance? 



Skillcraft said:


> As far as the right wing extremist like Putin I agree with you that he is trying to undermine our government and pit the American people against one another. But I must say that there is also left wing extremist that are doing the same thing. I appreciate your thoughtful response and the respect you have shown to me by not doing the name calling and making outlandish statements like afew of the others have.


Feel free to name some of these 'left wing extremists'. Because when you scratch the surface you will see that it is just more propaganda. That is the genius of the attack that the right wing is doing right now on our society. They catfish from the 'left' and attack you into thinking it is 'both sides', and it is not.



Skillcraft said:


> I appreciate your thoughtful response and the respect you have shown to me by not doing the name calling and making outlandish statements like afew of the others have.


I don't buy into the snow flaking about others posts. This is the internet, if you are on it, you are getting trolled. The trick is to figure out what it is that you are so worked up about and how you got to that point.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Again with the false equivalency
> Show me the leftist that attacked our government or elections ?



Ask him about the BLM super soldiers.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Again with the false equivalency
> Show me the leftist that attacked our government or elections ?


I do not believe I ever said the leftist attacked our government. All I said was that the extremist on both sides are causing more harm than good.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Ask him about the BLM super soldiers.


If you have a question please ask it. I will show you the same respect I have shown everyone else. Don't be scared or intimidated. You are entitled to your opinions and free to say anything. I will respond to anyone who actually has something of substance to add to this discussion.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I do not believe I ever said the leftist attacked our government. All I said was that the extremist on both sides are causing more harm than good.


In our government?


----------



## HGCC (Jan 5, 2022)

Why do you believe being in the armed services is a great contribution to our society? What about your service improved our country? 

I don't think our military has been used for anything decent, productive, positive, etc. since ww2. Vietnam and spreading capitalism/stopping communism wasn't a good use. We just went over and fucked up some villagers for mystery reasons. We ambled around South/central America and the Middle East doing nation building or whatever for corporate interests, ending up with some pissed off people that attacked us....and we then went in again to nation build. 

Somalia was good, but I honestly don't see our armed forces as a positive. I think it's an arm of corporate interests that don't have the nation's interests at heart.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Oh so he did the very same thing that all Americans do on both sides of the aisle. Is that supposed to make him some sort of patriot? And just to let you know I got out of the service and worked as an electrician until the injuries I suffered defending this great republic forced me to retire. But do I live off the government? No sir my wife is still working as a nurse and I support myself by living smartly and saving my money. I see you have turned into one of those people like fogdog. Have no legitimate points to offer so must resort to the same tactics.


You keep espousing your military like we owe you
I got out in the 70’s
No one ran around thank anyone for their service but you seem to think your entitled to that
You aren’t, and all vets are not patriots
Get over the entitlement


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Im going to ignore you, by not using the feature provided, but then use the next 5 posts to whine about how you are treating me bad and then spread more 'RIU' is being disrespectful post?
> 
> And yes you did ghost my thought out reply to you. In your response to Fogdog pointing it out, you basically said that it is cool for companies to false advertise? Do you actually believe this?
> 
> ...


As I am sure you can tell I am not worked up. I am simply stating my opinion and answering questions that are posed to me. As far as the trolling part goes you are correct. There are trolls everywhere including here. I am only looking for an honest and respectful discussion about politics. I do not expect to agree with everyone nor do I expect everyone to agree with me. That is why we have discussions and discuss things.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

tRUmptards are big on stolen valor so I doubt he was in the military, he probably LARPs in military gear.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You keep espousing your military like we owe you
> I got out in the 70’s
> No one ran around thank anyone for their service but you seem to think your entitled to that
> You aren’t, and all vets are not patriots
> Get over the entitlement


No one owes me anything. I did what I did for my own personal reasons expecting nothing in return. And I agree not all vets are patriots some of them have totally went off track. But I thank you for your service. I know the sacrifices you and your loved ones made. And where did you get that I felt entitled to anything? Just another dart to throw that obviously missed the mark again. But it is nice of you to take up for your buddy fogdog. He obviously needed your help


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

love the whole peanuts way of debating
NOT


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> As I am sure you can tell I am not worked up. I am simply stating my opinion and answering questions that are posed to me. As far as the trolling part goes you are correct. There are trolls everywhere including here. I am only looking for an honest and respectful discussion about politics. I do not expect to agree with everyone nor do I expect everyone to agree with me. That is why we have discussions and discuss things.


Maybe not 'worked up' but possible over stimulated. I will wait for you to actually response to some of the questions in my posts when you are able to focus on them without feeling the need to snowflake about others who are not me and have nothing to do with my attempt at a conversation with you.

Because as of now, the only real thing I think you have said makes it seem like you are ok with someone being able to lie to sell their agenda/product, and I really don't know if you meant that or not.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmptards are big on stolen valor so I doubt he was in the military, he probably LARPs in military gear.


Nope wrong again. I was in the US Army. But I can tell by your response that you were not. Not a bad thing just making a point. But you still have not asked any questions or made any valid responses. You have only made accusations and made up shit to say to try and discredit me. That is what people do that have low morals and intelligence. But please do not let me stand in your way of showing how (smart) you are.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> You have only made accusations and made up shit to say to try and discredit me. That is what people do that have low morals and intelligence.


WOW just WOW


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Maybe not 'worked up' but possible over stimulated. I will wait for you to actually response to some of the questions in my posts when you are able to focus on them without feeling the need to snowflake about others who are not me and have nothing to do with my attempt at a conversation with you.
> 
> Because as of now, the only real thing I think you have said makes it seem like you are ok with someone being able to lie to sell their agenda/product, and I really don't know if you meant that or not.


Ask me any question you want and I will give you my honest answer. And as far as people telling lies to push their product or agenda I believe that takes place on both sides of the political spectrum and in all business practices. Not saying it is right but it does happen.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Ask me any question you want and I will give you my honest answer. And as far as people telling lies to push their product or agenda I believe that takes place on both sides of the political spectrum and in all business practices. Not saying it is right but it does happen.


Ok define socialism relative to communism and Leninism.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

My father was a WWII combat vet and my brother gave his life in Vietnam, he joined voluntarily with a wife and kids and was not drafted.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

I thought I answered that. If I didn't I apologize and will simply ask that you ask again and I will respond.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Ask me any question you want and I will give you my honest answer. And as far as people telling lies to push their product or agenda I believe that takes place on both sides of the political spectrum and in all business practices. Not saying it is right but it does happen.


Feel free to show me one of these 'both sides' lies that the Democrats have spread using their office, and then had propagated through a Democratic donor's media empire and then sold to people online using a network of trolls (foreign and domestic) and their 'news-esque' websites that spam the same stories on all their platforms to make it look legit.

I will wait.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> My father was a WWII combat vet and my brother gave his life in Vietnam, he joined voluntarily with a wife and kids and was not drafted.


Sorry for the loss of your brother. And I respect that you have family that has served. They have my utmost respect. Thank you for the sacrifices you have made.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 5, 2022)

What years did you serve? Did you go overseas?


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Feel free to show me one of these 'both sides' lies that the Democrats have spread using their office, and then had propagated through a Democratic donor's media empire and then sold to people online using a network of trolls (foreign and domestic) and their 'news-esque' websites that spam the same stories on all their platforms to make it look legit.
> 
> I will wait.


Hey guys my time is up. The wife is waiting on me to go out to eat with the family. But I will answer questions when I return. Thanks again for the discussion and hope everyone stays safe and is well.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Sorry for the loss of your brother. And I respect that you have family that has served. They have my utmost respect. Thank you for the sacrifices you have made.


Very well then:

socialism
Communism
Leninism

Compare and contrast.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 5, 2022)

World Wide Web Wyyzrd said:


> It's a triforce 69 of retardation.


That’s some crazy shit lol. They’d be charged with domestic terrorism playing war here I would imagine ! Amazing when you consider it’s an Infinitesimal line between us .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Glad to hear it herbs. To make it clear I am not against the vaccine. I am only against being told I must get it. The crazy thing I was planning on getting vaccine until it was mandated.


You showed them, quitting your job and not to get vaccinated. 

Smart.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Hey guys my time is up. The wife is waiting on me to go out to eat with the family. But I will answer questions when I return. Thanks again for the discussion and hope everyone stays safe and is well.


Have a great night. And I will totally believe that you are not this guy (or I guess waiting to be told how to respond by handlers):

https://www.rawstory.com/maga-rioter-hearing/



> On Thursday, NBC4 Washington's Scott MacFarlane reported that a court has agreed to allow January 6 Capitol insurrection defendant Thomas Caldwell to use the internet as part of the conditions of his pre-trial release.
> 
> But there's a catch: Caldwell can only use the internet for approved legal purposes — and his wife has to watch him to make sure he's not bending the rules.
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Trump is not insane. He is just a power hungry moron. He will go down as the most devisive president in our history. He is not fit to be our president and I hope he is locked up if it is proven he has committed a crime.


_*If it is proven?*_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Garland quote from today.
> 
> “The DOJ remains committed to holding all Jan. 6th perpetrators, at any level, accountable under the law whether they were present that day or were otherwise criminally responsible for the assault on our democracy. We’ll follow the facts wherever they lead.”


I didn't expect much more than that, he holds his cards close to his chest, at least I hope. No need to pile on I suppose, there is a mountain of evidence and witnesses already and the story is known in great detail by the press and public. Public exposure is for the press and congress, prosecution is his job and they are quiet about that by policy.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I didn't expect much more than that, he holds his cards close to his chest, at least I hope. No need to pile on I suppose, there is a mountain of evidence and witnesses already and the story is known in great detail by the press and public. Public exposure is for the press and congress, prosecution is his job and they are quiet about that by policy.


If the noninformation serves the outcome, I’m good with that.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

I think Garland is perfect for this moment. It will be next to impossible to paint any indictments from this Justice Department as partisan. 

To people living in reality, I should add.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think Garland is perfect for this moment. It will be next to impossible to paint any indictments from this Justice Department as partisan.
> 
> To people living in reality, I should add.


That's why he's waiting for NY to do Donald, he and Joe will have clean hands, cause Donald is gonna whine about being a political prisoner. They can imprison him faster than Garland and have a solid case on the go, when Donald is in a NY cage, the point will be largely moot and they can take their time going after the kingpin. They already know the facts, they will want public testimony during the federal trial to discredit Trump and the big lie, probably in 2023 or 2024, no rush, Donald won't be going anywhere and nobody will be hearing much from him.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> _*If it is proven?*_


I used the term if it is proven because he has not been convicted of any crime in a court of law. Do I personally believe he committed a crime? Yes I do and I hope it can be proven and that he is prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. An example needs to be made and a precedent set.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

To be honest I am surprised I have not been locked out of this thread yet. I thought I would have been by now.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 5, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Begin with the post immediately preceding this one.
> 
> (edit) I see you responded but did not answer.


huh, @Skillcraft hasn't responded to Hannimal yet.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Have a great night. And I will totally believe that you are not this guy (or I guess waiting to be told how to respond by handlers):
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/maga-rioter-hearing/
> View attachment 5061089


Thanks for giving me the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> huh, @Skillcraft hasn't responded to Hannimal yet.


Hey @Fogdog . Glad you are back. Hope you are doing well. What question are you referring to. I will try ny best to answer it.


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Have a great night. And I will totally believe that you are not this guy (or I guess waiting to be told how to respond by handlers):
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/maga-rioter-hearing/
> View attachment 5061089


"So, who wears the pants in the family now?" "Bend over hubby."


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Hey @Fogdog . Glad you are back. Hope you are doing well. What question are you referring to. I will try ny best to answer it.


Refer to my post 1618


----------



## printer (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> To be honest I am surprised I have not been locked out of this thread yet. I thought I would have been by now.


You have not written anything beyond belief. You may have your bias but that is just you, not you trolling the forum. Intent is the difference.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

My wife definitely wears the pants in my house. 22 years of marriage has at least taught me that.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 5, 2022)

This has been entertaining catching up for the last 8 or so pages. @hanimmal has been remarkably patient. @Fogdog’s English lessons were fantastically clever, particularly the definition of “Safe”.
In the bad old days (like a month or so ago), I think unclebuck would have jumped in and made assumptions about people’s sexuality and detailed last night’s alleged trysts with people’s mothers. That tactic was at times entertaining too, but the current back and forth has been a bit more adult.
Still clinging to hope that a detailed response to Hanimmals post #1493 is forthcoming.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> My wife definitely wears the pants in my house. 22 years of marriage has at least taught me that.


I wear a rayskin codpiece in my manor


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Sorry my internet is running slow. I live in a small town where service is not so good. Had to switch to my phone. Let me go find post 1618 and try to respond


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I wear a rayskin codpiece in my manor


I found them itchy and switched back to a loincloth.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I used the term if it is proven because he has not been convicted of any crime in a court of law. Do I personally believe he committed a crime? Yes I do and I hope it can be proven and that he is prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. An example needs to be made and a precedent set.


It’s already been proven, don’t you think? I’ll give you due process is important if you give me trump’s own words make conviction a formality.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I found them itchy and switched back to a loincloth.


That's because you are soft


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Very well then:
> 
> socialism
> Communism
> ...


You want me to define socialism,communism and leninism. First I must be honest I do not know the proper meaning of leninism. Would have to look that one up. As far as the other 2 we all know what they mean. At least I hope we do. If not I can use dictionary on my phone and share the definitions. But you do have me on leninism. I can not say anything about that subject without it being misinformed or a down right lie.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s already been proven, don’t you think? I’ll give you due process is important if you give me trump’s own words make conviction a formality.


I believe trump should be convicted and I hope he will. Do I think it is just a formality I would have to agree from my point of view. His actions and own words are pretty damming. See if we ask questions and have a serious adult conversation we will probably find out we have common ground on some issues.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

printer said:


> You have not written anything beyond belief. You may have your bias but that is just you, not you trolling the forum. Intent is the difference.


Thanks for the respect and not considering me a troll. Because that is not my intent. Even though we have our differences I consider everyone on here to be my brother or sister. We must learn to coexist and not be so divided because as we have seen we all share some things in common.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

Let the squealing, dealing, ratting and throat cutting begin, show time.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Will the Oath Keepers Founder Spill on the Jan. 6 Organizers?


Stewart Rhodes has insight into the role that Michael Flynn, Roger Stone, and Ali Alexander played in recruiting his militia group. Will he tell the Jan. 6 committee?




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Thanks for the respect and not considering me a troll. Because that is not my intent. Even though we have our differences I consider everyone on here to be my brother or sister. We must learn to coexist and not be so divided because as we have seen we all share some things in common.


so what should we not be divided on? what are some of the things we share in common?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Let the squealing, dealing, ratting and throat cutting begin, show time.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


the rat fur will be flying..do rats fight?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's because you are soft


aye, a real man you are..what kind of armor do YOU have?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I wear a rayskin codpiece in my manor


here's a codpiece for you.



do you realize a codpiece allows your dick to hang out?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

Capitol Police intelligence analysts worried a member of Congress was actually encouraging violence in the days leading up to the Jan. 6 attack: Louie Gohmert.


News and analysis from Capitol Hill for when you only have a few minutes, from POLITICO.




www.politico.com





*Capitol Police intelligence analysts worried a member of Congress was actually encouraging violence in the days leading up to the Jan. 6 attack: Louie Gohmert.*
*We got our hands on their assessment that flagged the conservative Texan.*


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> so what should we not be divided on? what are some of the things we share in common?


Let's see. I think we all agree on the laws pertaining to cannabis. I think we all agree on the Trump fiasco. I like to think those are just scratching the surface. I bet we could find other things if we tried instead of looking for the things we do not agree on. Maybe I am a little to hopeful but I believe there is good on both sides. Which I must say I don't identify as either republican nor democrat.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Capitol Police intelligence analysts worried a member of Congress was actually encouraging violence in the days leading up to the Jan. 6 attack: Louie Gohmert.
> 
> 
> News and analysis from Capitol Hill for when you only have a few minutes, from POLITICO.
> ...


Very interesting article. If it is found out to be true I hope there is some way he can lose his seat and never be allowed to hold office again at any level. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

Wait a minute. Did I just get a like from you @DIY-HP-LED. Just kidding. Thanks for the discussion today. Have a good night and be safe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Let's see. I think we all agree on the laws pertaining to cannabis. I think we all agree on the Trump fiasco. I like to think those are just scratching the surface. I bet we could find other things if we tried instead of looking for the things we do not agree on. Maybe I am a little to hopeful but I believe there is good on both sides. Which I must say I don't identify as either republican nor democrat.


Honorable people don't disagree on the facts when they are obvious, they can disagree on the interpretation of those facts however. You've been using terms that make your sources of information questionable and certain biases are suggested.

I'm glad you see Trump for who he really is, but understand the republican party supported him in literal treason against the country and constitution. They have passed a host of antidemocratic laws that change vote counting, allow overturning of elections by legislatures and practice large scale voter suppression, all based on the big lie, the democrats have done none of these things.

Trump and the republicans went to bed with Russia a hostile foreign power. WTF else has thousands of nukes pointed at us, who might US and NATO troops be fighting in the Ukraine soon? Trump with the support of republicans had the most corrupt administration in US history and ended 240 years of the peaceful transfer of power. Oh yeah, he killed hundreds of thousands of Americans with malicious bullshit, lack of leadership, dereliction of duty and incompetence during the covid crises.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's why he's waiting for NY to do Donald, he and Joe will have clean hands, cause Donald is gonna whine about being a political prisoner. They can imprison him faster than Garland and have a solid case on the go, when Donald is in a NY cage, the point will be largely moot and they can take their time going after the kingpin. They already know the facts, they will want public testimony during the federal trial to discredit Trump and the big lie, probably in 2023 or 2024, no rush, Donald won't be going anywhere and nobody will be hearing much from him.


somehow i envision Trump in a Hannibal Lechter cage middle of the room.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 5, 2022)

I have to agree with most of what you said. I have my own opinions on things just like you do. But I am glad that we have been able to carry on a civil discussion about our differences.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Which I must say I don't identify as either republican nor democrat.


A patriot only has one option, the republicans as they are now are unfit for power, they are driven by the base and we see how base they are everyday, facts don't matter and neither does behavior. This is unfortunate, people need more than one option, but conservativism is dead, Trump killed it and they let racists and lunatics take over the party and drive the ones with brains and common sense out as RINOs, or they quit in disgust. Many conservatives are independents and no longer have a political home, many have joined the democrats and are bringing it to the right and center. The republicans are shrinking while independents and democrats are growing, however most independents are right leaning these days since they are former republicans. Republicans shifted to independent and some independents have gone democratic along with some republicans.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I didn't expect much more than that, he holds his cards close to his chest, at least I hope. No need to pile on I suppose, there is a mountain of evidence and witnesses already and the story is known in great detail by the press and public. Public exposure is for the press and congress, prosecution is his job and they are quiet about that by policy.


we needed to hear from him but we shall see.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I have to agree with most of what you said. I have my own opinions on things just like you do. But I am glad that we have been able to carry on a civil discussion about our differences.


Almost every one of these people is a former republican, the hostess worked for Bush and Steve Schmidt is a conservative who recently joined the democrats. I don't agree with Steve ideologically, but I respect him, he is a patriot committed to liberal democracy, which is why he is no longer a republican.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> do you realize a codpiece allows your dick to hang out?


That's the gangsta codpiece

Mine is properly fitted, but thanks for thinking about my dick


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)

*'I'm Very Worried': What Really Happened On The Eve Of The Insurrection*





MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell looks at the concern coming from Trump allies before the events of January 6, 2021, and details what the Jan. 6th Select Committee has revealed about the events the night before the Capitol insurrection.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's the gangsta codpiece
> 
> Mine is properly fitted, but thanks for thinking about my dick


we're cousins and neighbours!..my pleasure


----------



## GreauxFast (Jan 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I'm looking forward to the Qpublican response as Police officers testify to who attacked our nation


what about the 500 plus “peaceful” riots that burnt businesses down to the ground. Doesn’t count huh?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Let's see. I think we all agree on the laws pertaining to cannabis. I think we all agree on the Trump fiasco. I like to think those are just scratching the surface. I bet we could find other things if we tried instead of looking for the things we do not agree on. Maybe I am a little to hopeful but I believe there is good on both sides. Which I must say I don't identify as either republican nor democrat.


please define Trump fiasco; you gave me two examples of what you 'think' we agree on. kind of sad there are only two that come to mind? both of which are debatable. then everything else falls into the category of disagree? those are bad odds for reconciliation.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> what about the 500 plus “peaceful” riots that burnt businesses down to the ground. Doesn’t count huh?


what about it?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2022)

Trump-loving school board president's district bars teachers from discussing Jan. 6


On the eve of the anniversary of the Capitol insurrection, a Pennsylvania school district warned teachers against discussing Jan. 6 with students “due to the current polarization and strong emotions.”"In an email sent Wednesday to social studies teachers and school principals in the Pennridge...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 6, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> what about the 500 plus “peaceful” riots that burnt businesses down to the ground. Doesn’t count huh?


Two things. First you really should to catch up on the thread a bit if you’re going to jump in here, the specific post you replied to is from 6 so months ago. 
Also, starting off with “what about” is not going to play well, you might want to rethink your approach if you are going to participate in Politics…


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 6, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> what about the 500 plus “peaceful” riots that burnt businesses down to the ground. Doesn’t count huh?


welcome new sock!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> welcome new sock!


anniversary party and the guests are showing early.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 6, 2022)

presidents starting to speak.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> what about the 500 plus “peaceful” riots that burnt businesses down to the ground. Doesn’t count huh?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

*Joe: We Should Look Past The Mobs To The Architects Of Jan. 6*





On the anniversary of the deadly Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol, the Morning Joe panel discusses the mobs that stormed the Capitol and the architects behind the attack along with where the Republican Party is one year later.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## GreauxFast (Jan 6, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Two things. First you really should to catch up on the thread a bit if you’re going to jump in here, the specific post you replied to is from 6 so months ago.
> Also, starting off with “what about” is not going to play well, you might want to rethink your approach if you are going to participate in Politics…


yet….here you are!!!!!


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> You want me to define socialism,communism and leninism. First I must be honest I do not know the proper meaning of leninism. Would have to look that one up. As far as the other 2 we all know what they mean. At least I hope we do. If not I can use dictionary on my phone and share the definitions. But you do have me on leninism. I can not say anything about that subject without it being misinformed or a down right lie.


We don’t, as the Conservapedia entries show. They misdefined the first two terms, and don’t describe Leninism as fascism, which it is just as much as fascism from the notional right.

The fact that you used right-wing alt-fact of a variety very familiar to many here makes having a transparent discussion hard.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> yet….here you are!!!!!


Are you the anniversary troll?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 6, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> what about the 500 plus “peaceful” riots that burnt businesses down to the ground. Doesn’t count huh?


Its been proven tthat many who burned buildings during BLM protests were Right Wing Infiltrators, and they also went to the protests to antagonize the BLM protesters.

*Boogaloo Boi’ charged in fire of Minneapolis police precinct during George Floyd protest*
Ivan Harrison Hunter, a Texas rightwing extremist, bragged about helping to set the fire then was seen shooting 13 rounds at the building.

*Officials Say White Supremacists Infiltrated Black Lives Matter Protest in Richmond to Instigate Riots*

“There were white supremacists marching under the banner of Black Lives Matter, attempting to undermine an otherwise overwhelmingly peaceful movement towards social justice,” said Mayor Levar Stoney during a Sunday news conference

FBI Director Christopher Wray recently told a congressional panel that extremists driven by white supremacist or anti-government ideologies have been mainly responsible for most deadly attacks in the U.S. over the past few years. He said that antifa is more of an ideology or a movement than an organization. Its tue that some leftists have been responsible for looting, property damage, and arson, but by far most of the damage comes from far wight extremist groups infiltrating mostly peaceful BLM protests.

*LEAKED DOCUMENTS SHOW POLICE KNEW FAR-RIGHT EXTREMISTS WERE THE REAL THREAT AT PROTESTS, NOT “ANTIFA”*
*An analysis of leaked law enforcement documents reveals an obsession with “antifa” despite evidence of threats of violence to police and protesters.*
AS PROTESTS AGAINST police violence spread to every state in the U.S. and dramatic images flooded in from cities across the country, President Donald Trump and his attorney general spun an ominous story of opportunistic leftists exploiting a national trauma to sow chaos and disorder. They were the anti-fascists known as “antifa”, and according to the administration they were domestic terrorists who would be policed accordingly.

But while the White House beat the drum for a crackdown on a leaderless movement on the left, law enforcement offices across the country were sharing detailed reports of far-right extremists seeking to attack the protesters and police during the country’s historic demonstrations, a trove of newly leaked documents reveals.

Among the steady stream of threats from the far-right were repeated encounters between law enforcement and heavily armed adherents of the so-called boogaloo movement, which welcomes armed confrontation with cops as means to trigger civil war. With much of the U.S. policing apparatus on the hunt for antifa instigators, those violent aspirations appear to have materialized in a string of targeted attacks in California that left a federal protective services officer and a sheriff’s deputy dead and several other law enforcement officials wounded.

The cache of law enforcement materials was recently hacked and posted online under the title “BlueLeaks,” providing an unprecedented look at the communications between state, local, and federal law enforcement in the face of the nationwide protests. In an analysis of nearly 300 documents that reference “antifa,” The Intercept found repeated instances of antifa and left-wing protesting activities cast in cartoonishly grim terms alongside more substantive reports of lethal right-wing violence and threats that have received scant mention from top Trump administration officials.

“Throughout the documents you see counterterrorism agencies using extremism so broadly as to mean virtually anything that encompasses dissent,” Hina Shamsi, director of the ACLU’s National Security Project, told The Intercept. “There are instances in which people engaging in white supremacist violence get the benefit of the doubt as potential lone offenders, while people of color and those who dissent against government injustice are smeared as threats with guilt by association.”

*Right-Wing Extremism Is Still the Biggest Threat to National Security*


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 6, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> yet….here you are!!!!!


...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2022)

LOL










Pence’s team is now cooperating with the Jan. 6 committee: report


Vice President Mike Pence's (R) office has reportedly made a effort to cooperate with the Jan. 6 committee as it continues its investigation into former President Donald Trump.




www.alternet.org


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 6, 2022)

In her two voluntary sit-downs with the Jan. 6 committee, former Mike Pence press secretary Alyssa Farah told _Axios_, "you could see how much information they already had." The witnesses not cooperating, she added, will soon be "realizing the committee has quite a bit more information than they realized. And their involvement is known to a much greater degree than they realized."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2022)

Former press secretary Stephanie Grisham says on CNN that about a dozen former Trump aides are currently discussing how they can “formally do some things to try and stop him” and plan to meet next week. She declines to say who, but says there are “about 15” of them.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Would it be fair to say that life in America is getting harder and harder? It seems to me that racism and right wing activities are getting worse and worse. I remember a time when America was the jewel of the planet, where life was ideal. I dont think that is the case any more - perhaps the polar opposite.

Not saying any other country is better - just postulating a theory that religion and politics have really ruined a great country.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


lol. It must be smelly at the “winter White House”. trump is probably on his tenth diaper.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> lol. It must be smelly at the “winter White House”. trump is probably on his tenth diaper.


how soon can junior and princess be held on contempt of court in NY? that would throw a bit of gas on the trumpster fire.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> how soon can junior and princess be held on contempt of court in NY? that would throw a bit of gas on the trumpster fire.


It looks like the clown show is coming to an end, finally.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Would it be fair to say that life in America is getting harder and harder? It seems to me that racism and right wing activities are getting worse and worse. I remember a time when America was the jewel of the planet, where life was ideal. I dont thin that is the case any more - perhaps the polar opposite.
> 
> Not saying any other country is better - just postulating a theory that religion and politics have really ruined a great country.


I would say that the reporting of racism and right-wing activities is going up, revealing what was there all along.

The one place where I, as a low-income white male, am hit hard is the economy. There has been an undeclared inflation for perhaps 20 years now, and for the 99% not at the top, standard of living has been going down.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Would it be fair to say that life in America is getting harder and harder? It seems to me that racism and right wing activities are getting worse and worse. I remember a time when America was the jewel of the planet, where life was ideal. I dont thin that is the case any more - perhaps the polar opposite.
> 
> Not saying any other country is better - just postulating a theory that religion and politics have really ruined a great country.


My first thought 
Brexit


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 6, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> yet….here you are!!!!!


WELCOME back fresh new sock 
What about your old account ?


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> My first thought
> Brexit


Brexit is a good shout - that has polarised the British society - I cant quite see it in the same way as racism in the US though, to be fair. Its bad, but it aint that bad.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I would say that the reporting of racism and right-wing activities is going up, revealing what was there all along.
> 
> The one place where I, as a low-income white male, am hit hard is the economy. There has been an undeclared inflation for perhaps 20 years now, and for the 99% not at the top, standard of living has been going down.


That is sad to hear - i have a lot of American friends, and its really sad to hear them speak in unfavourable terms about the country they once loved.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Brexit is a good shout - that has polarised the British society - I cant quite see it in the same way as racism in the US though, to be fair. Its bad, but it aint that bad.


Racism is only a minority percentage who are loud and proud on the web 
And it gets amplified by leaders and media who see dollar bills 
Don’t believe the nonsense this country is 50/50 cause those we believe that are in for a rude awakening if civility falls


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Racism is only a minority percentage who are loud and proud on the web
> And it gets amplified by leaders and media who see dollar bills
> Don’t believe the nonsense this country is 50/50 cause those we believe that are in for a rude awakening if civility falls


I'll respectfully choose to disagree completely with your statement - just one look at the news will show LOADS of incidents of racial tension in the US. Its doesn't appear to me to be a minor percentage at all. I grew up in South Africa in the 1970's - I have seen pure evil racism first hand, and am starting to see the same traits all over again, in the US. The police seem to me to be completely racist, which most definitely takes me back to seeing some terrible things done to children by the very people that were supposed to be protecting them. How can you trust a US police officer any more? Talking about the colour of a person's skin also reminds me of my childhood - it was THE thing that would decide your fate. We all bleed the same, there's no difference.

Edit - I know that not all coppers are bad people, but a bad apple ruins the basket, as the saying goes.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Racism is only a minority percentage who are loud and proud on the web
> And it gets amplified by leaders and media who see dollar bills
> Don’t believe the nonsense this country is 50/50 cause those we believe that are in for a rude awakening if civility falls


Youre right. The majority are silent. 

Joe Rogan has 11 million views on his pod cast while CNN has 0.82 million.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478059547688374281


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> I'll respectfully choose to disagree completely with your statement - just one look at the news will show LOADS of incidents of racial tension in the US. Its doesn't appear to me to be a minor percentage at all. I grew up in South Africa in the 1970's - I have seen pure evil racism first hand, and am starting to see the same traits all over again, in the US. The police seem to me to be completely racist, which most definitely takes me back to seeing some terrible things done to children by the very people that were supposed to be protecting them. How can you trust a US police officer any more?
> 
> Edit - I know that not all coppers are bad people, but a bad apple ruins the basket, as the saying goes.


Well since you don’t actually live here in rural America I’ll give your observation all the attention it’s due


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> That is sad to hear - i have a lot of American friends, and its really sad to hear them speak in unfavourable terms about the country they once loved.


Oh I still love this country. What I do not love is its systematically being stripped of wealth and power to benefit the uppermost class.

As for speaking in unfavorable terms, if they are true or likely true, are you suggesting a benefit in not speaking out?


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Well since you don’t actually live here in rural America I’ll give your observation all the attention it’s due


As is your right to do so.

Does make me think though - you mentioned Brexit - if you're from the US, then you're doing the same thing I am, so no real room to talk.

If you are from the UK, you're making comments about US politics - again, snacks a tad of hypocrisy.

So I am left wondering what right you think you've got to make comments like that, based on the fact that from either direction, you have no room to talk, as doing so will be hypocritical.

You have no idea where I live, or have lived, or my life experience, so I think I’ll give your observation all the attention it’s due too.

Finally, this is a public forum, so I will say what I want without consideration to your so called sensibilities. If you cant take the heat ....


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It looks like the clown show is coming to an end, finally.


I’m probably going to catch grief again for being jaded, but I don’t have high hopes that any of them, Don, Don Jr. or Ivanka ultimately get convicted of anything regarding either the Trump organization or inciting the 1/6 insurrections. They will leave a trail of underling carnage behind like always, but that family seems to be able do whatever the hell they want and get away with it. Hoping that proves to be wrong.
The fact that after 1/6/2021 Trump still holds immense power over the Republican Party and most besides Liz Cheney are like “nothing to see here, move along” is absolutely mind blowing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> As is your right to do so.
> 
> Does make me think though - you mentioned Brexit - if you're from the US, then you're doing the same thing I am, so no real room to talk.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, the political threads are full of Canadians who love to bash the USA too. Its just what they do.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2022)

Racism runs deep in this country, it's not a few bad apples but I'm not sure it's the majority either. I've always thought about a third of this country were the source of the vast majority of it's troubles.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> I'll respectfully choose to disagree completely with your statement - just one look at the news will show LOADS of incidents of racial tension in the US. Its doesn't appear to me to be a minor percentage at all. I grew up in South Africa in the 1970's - I have seen pure evil racism first hand, and am starting to see the same traits all over again, in the US. The police seem to me to be completely racist, which most definitely takes me back to seeing some terrible things done to children by the very people that were supposed to be protecting them. How can you trust a US police officer any more? Talking about the colour of a person's skin also reminds me of my childhood - it was THE thing that would decide your fate. We all bleed the same, there's no difference.
> 
> Edit - I know that not all coppers are bad people, but a bad apple ruins the basket, as the saying goes.


What you are reading is a change in reporting. It has always been going on, as any attentive minority (race, sex, gender) member could tell you.

Im grateful the hate and corruption are being reported. But the big trouble has been the fragmentation of the news media, and the enthusiasm of the big online social sites for disinformation. There is an entire stratum of our society that eats at a trough kept topped up with manipulation by the rogue press and the social media profiteers.
So it’s good that these issues are being published in more honest news organs.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> As is your right to do so.
> 
> Does make me think though - you mentioned Brexit - if you're from the US, then you're doing the same thing I am, so no real room to talk.
> 
> ...


I’ll put a fiver on Portsmouth England


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> What you are reading is a change in reporting. It has always been going on, as any attentive minority (race, sex, gender) member could tell you.
> 
> Im grateful the hate and corruption are being reported. But the big trouble has been the fragmentation of the news media, and the enthusiasm of the big online social sites for disinformation. There is an entire stratum of our society that eaters at a trough kept topped up with manipulation by the rogue press and the social media profiteers.
> So it’s good that these issues are being published in more honest news organs.


I agree - the more of this that comes out, the better - for all countries, not just our US chums. There is no place for racism in today's society at all - I look forward to the day we can say we got rid of the cancer that racism is. Although there is still a long way to go, South Africa is trying hard to get rid of its stigma. A generation or two in the future will hopefully see all people united under one flag, regardless of colour or creed.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I’ll put a fiver on Portsmouth England


You can read profiles too, huh?



I think I'll keep my fiver!

To be fair - I have lived all over the world - just the same as many others here, of course. It does give me a wider perspective, I think.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> I agree - the more of this that comes out, the better - for all countries, not just our US chums. There is no place for racism in today's society at all - I look forward to the day we can say we got rid of the cancer that racism is. Although there is still a long way to go, South Africa is trying hard to get rid of its stigma. A generation or two in the future will hopefully see all people united under one flag, regardless of colour or creed.


Zuidafrika had to endure Zuma. Almost a rehearsal for here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Don't worry, the political threads are full of Canadians who love to bash the USA too. Its just what they do.


If we did not care for the direction the US is going we would not be here. After all, there is a saying up here, "If the US sneezes, Canada catches a cold."


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Zuidafrika had to endure Zuma. Almost a rehearsal for here.


Corruption is a blight on the whole continent of Africa - South Africa is no different, sadly.

Look back to the people who ran the country in the 60's or 70's - there's real evil for you.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

printer said:


> If we did not care for the direction the US is going we would not be here. After all, there is a saying up here, "If the US sneezes, Canada catches a cold."


Its a public forum - we all have a right to post our thoughts here, as long as they are not rude or bigoted. I might not agree with your point of view, but I believe you have the right to express that view, regardless of how I feel about it.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Corruption is a blight on the whole continent of Africa - South Africa is no different, sadly.
> 
> Look back to the people who ran the country in the 60's or 70's - there's real evil for you.


I remember back then Idi Amin was held up as the poster child for corruption, with Qaddafi a close second and the Ayatollah with a podium finish.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Africa is full of them, sadly. Robert Mugabe? He was a real nightmare too. 

What really saddens me is that there is likely to be the next Einstein, or Lewis Hamilton, or Neil Armstrong living in Africa right now, but because of politics and religion, they'll never get to show their full potential.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Youre right. The majority are silent.
> 
> Joe Rogan has 11 million views on his pod cast while CNN has 0.82 million.
> 
> ...


Two through six are Fox, and top slot is more Qrap


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Do you think that politics and religion have caused much of this divide, or are they being used as vehicles to promote racism?


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> As for speaking in unfavorable terms, if they are true or likely true, are you suggesting a benefit in not speaking out?


Au contraire, my green fingered chum. Quite the opposite is true.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Two through six are Fox, and top slot is more Qrap


Well that says something by itself, right?

That the standpoint on RIU politics are not what the rest of the population is into viewing. And that was the point of the topic I was replying to.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Two through six are Fox, and top slot is more Qrap


All referencing each other as sources 
Lather rinse repeat


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

printer said:


> If we did not care for the direction the US is going we would not be here. After all, there is a saying up here, "If the US sneezes, Canada catches a cold."


I've heard Canada referred to as America Lite - is that right?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Well that says something by itself, right?
> 
> That the standpoint on RIU politics are not what a portion of the rest of the population is into viewing.


Fify
I believe, after these past two years, the prevalent political views here are becoming, if not majority, then at least tolerated by a majority.


----------



## printer (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Do you think that politics and religion have caused much of this divide, or are they being used as vehicles to promote racism?


I had a better article but can not find the link right now. This one may do though.









The toxic relationship between Rush Limbaugh and Christian radio networks


The 1990s Christian radio ecosystem played a crucial role in enabling Limbaugh and conservative talk radio.




www.vox.com


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks - I'll give that a read.


printer said:


> I had a better article but can not find the link right now. This one may do though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - I'll give that a read.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Brexit is a good shout - that has polarised the British society - I cant quite see it in the same way as racism in the US though, to be fair. Its bad, but it aint that bad.


As a US citizen, my eyes and ears are used to hearing the bigoted statements made by Brexit supporters coming from US racists. Probably not racism but we are only talking about a difference in shading. There is a rise in fascism worldwide that is threatening democracies around the world, not just the US. Witness India and Eastern Europe.

What's going on in the US isn't driven by racism and politics. We've always had that. Over the past 40 years, productivity gains have gone entirely to the wealth class while hidden inflation eroded the middle class until they hardly even exist any more. IMO, Fascism and influence from the wealthy class are driving the division we now see. That and Russian cyber ops opportunistically hyping the homegrown discord.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

printer said:


> I had a better article but can not find the link right now. This one may do though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Rush dead and Christianity in America dying too?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What's going on in the US isn't driven by racism and politics. We've always had that. Over the past 40 years, productivity gains have gone entirely to the wealth class while hidden inflation eroded the middle class until they hardly even exist any more.


I agree. A common enemy.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> As a US citizen, my eyes and ears used to hearing the bigoted statements made by Brexit supporters as racism. Probably not racism but we are only talking about a difference in shading. There is a rise in fascism worldwide that is threatening democracies around the world, not just the US.
> 
> What's going on in the US isn't driven by racism and politics. We've always had that. Over the past 40 years, productivity gains have gone entirely to the wealth class while hidden inflation eroded the middle class until they hardly even exist any more. IMO, Fascism and influence from the wealthy class are driving the division we now see. That and Russian cyber ops opportunistically hyping the homegrown discord.


I would agree - right wing voters most definitely voted for Brexit, as they wanted the foreign people out. As a result, now we're struggling with getting jobs filled, like lorry drivers, NHS workers, and even fruit pickers - jobs that people from Europe did before Brexit. Its causing more and more chaos now, and I believe it time, it will be seen as a huge mistake, which cost the country dearly.

Like I said before - we are not perfect either.


----------



## printer (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> I've heard Canada referred to as America Lite - is that right?


Canadians absorb a lot of US culture due to being right next door. You could drop a Canadian in the US or an American in Canada and they can get along fine. But Canada has its own history and beliefs (like not believing the government is corrupt and we need our firearms to combat it one day) and due to accepting a large number of immigrants we have a better world view. Summed up we do not feel we are the best nation in the world (there may be one or two that are better  unlike many Americans who think the US is better than everyone else.



OG-KGP said:


> Isn't Rush dead and Christianity in America dying too?


That is why the right is trying to manufacture their 'democratic' wins as they are on a down hill run.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Isn't Rush dead and Christianity in America dying too?


Yes Rush is dead. He was dying 10 years ago. He managed to do a lot of harm on his way out. Like Evangelical Christianity is doing today.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

printer said:


> But Canada has its own history and beliefs (like not believing the government is corrupt and we need our firearms to combat it one day) and due to accepting a large number of immigrants we have a better world view. Summed up we do not feel we are the best nation in the world (there may be one or two that are better  unlike many Americans who think the US is better than everyone else.


I do love Canada, to be fair - my sister-in-law lives in Toronto. Tim Horton's French Vanilla is my idea of a drink heaven!


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Isn't Rush dead and Christianity in America dying too?


Like any dying monster, it thrashes dangerously.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Isn't Rush dead and Christianity in America dying too?


Isn't Christianity dying everywhere though? There doesn't seem to be a need for it any more - great tool to control the uneducated, but no real reason to still have it, right? Education standards re FAR higher now than 200 years ago,

Every year sees the wedding figures decrease here, same with christenings. Sunday services are only attended by old folk - soon, there will be nobody to preach to. I've even read recently that councils are looking to repurpose churches, as at the moment, they are just empty buildings.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> I would agree - right wing voters most definitely voted for Brexit, as they wanted the foreign people out. As a result, now we're struggling with getting jobs filled, like lorry drivers, NHS workers, and even fruit pickers - jobs that people from Europe did before Brexit. Its causing more and more chaos now, and I believe it time, it will be seen as a huge mistake, which cost the country dearly.
> 
> Like I said before - we are not perfect either.


I wasn't criticizing Britain in my post. I'd put the UK well ahead of the US in terms of social equity and democracy.

I was using Brexit and the political rhetoric used to win the vote as an example of what's going on worldwide right now. It could be that the US struggles over race AND class is why there is a rise in fascism around the world but I'm guessing the US is caught up in the same social and economic trends that are worldwide and the struggle is hotter here due to our own provincial issues with race and class.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Isn't Christianity dying everywhere though? There doesn't seem to be a need for it any more - great tool to control the uneducated, but no real reason to still have it, right? Education standards re FAR higher now than 200 years ago,
> 
> Every year sees the wedding figures decrease here, same with christenings. Sunday services are only attended by old folk - soon, there will be nobody to preach to. I've even read recently that councils are looking to repurpose churches, as at the moment, they are just empty buildings.


Good riddance.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Isn't Christianity dying everywhere though? There doesn't seem to be a need for it any more - great tool to control the uneducated, but no real reason to still have it, right? Education standards re FAR higher now than 200 years ago,
> 
> Every year sees the wedding figures decrease here, same with christenings. Sunday services are only attended by old folk - soon, there will be nobody to preach to. I've even read recently that councils are looking to repurpose churches, as at the moment, they are just empty buildings.


not quickly enough


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Good riddance.


Too right!!!!


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'd put the UK well ahead of the US in terms of social equity and democracy.


That's a blank statement being they are not nearly as diverse. Or is because we accept the monarchy? Ruled by inbred whites off bloodline and not policy. 

Hence there is no racism in countries that don't have multiple ethnic groups but still have classes of society.

It would be like me moving to Nigeria with nothing, then bitching about me not being treated fairly because I'm poor and white..

Imagine pulling that shit in another country, you would be dead in a day.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> I do love Canada, to be fair - my sister-in-law lives in Toronto. Tim Horton's French Vanilla is my idea of a drink heaven!


You must like sugar. Next time you come to Toronto try the Beiber Balls, you’ll love ‘em.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> That's a blank statement being they are not nearly as diverse. Or is because we accept the monarchy? Ruled by inbred whites off bloodline and not policy.
> 
> Hence there is no racism in countries that don't have multiple ethnic groups but still have classes of society.
> 
> ...


This was meant as a joke, right?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This was meant as a joke, right?


Interpretation is subjective. So is humor.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Interpretation is subjective. So is humor.


If you were serious, you’re still the joke.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If you were serious, you’re still the joke.


Don't take everything so personal. You're the Canadian that hangs out in the US politics section with an opinion on just about everything that doesn't relate to you. If I'm a joke, just laugh and move on. Ill do the same.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> That's a blank statement being they are not nearly as diverse. Or is because we accept the monarchy? Ruled by inbred whites off bloodline and not policy.
> 
> Hence there is no racism in countries that don't have multiple ethnic groups but still have classes of society.
> 
> ...


What I said: _ I'd put the UK well ahead of the US in terms of social equity and democracy. _

What you said: _ That's a blank statement being they are not nearly as diverse._

What I said doesn't match your characterization. Then you knocked down your straw man and beat it soundly. I don't know if you did it intentionally or you jumped to a conclusion but I feel no obligation to respond further to your fallacy.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This was meant as a joke, right?


it wasn't funny but gave me a wry smile.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Don't take everything so personal. You're the Canadian that hangs out in the US politics section with an opinion on just about everything that doesn't relate to you. If I'm a joke, just laugh and move on. Ill do the same.


There are no borders on the internet. Besides, it’s the Politics section not the US Politics section. Here, like most everywhere else, US politics dominates.

Case in point, a couple of Aussies started a thread about the Australian dream and naturally, it became a thread about the American dream. 

Don’t cry for attention and get pissed when people watch.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> That's a blank statement being they are not nearly as diverse. Or is because we accept the monarchy? Ruled by inbred whites off bloodline and not policy.
> 
> Hence there is no racism in countries that don't have multiple ethnic groups but still have classes of society.
> 
> ...



Not nearly as diverse??? Clearly not been to London recently. Thats your first mistake.

No racism??? Sadly, thats mistake #2

Whats being white got to do with anything? Poor is poor, regardless of skin colour. There's a lot of mention of skin colour in your post - this is usually indicative of someone who has racist undertones.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Not nearly as diverse??? Clearly not been to London recently. Thats your first mistake.
> 
> No racism??? Sadly, thats mistake #2
> 
> Whats being white got to do with anything? Poor is poor, regardless of skin colour. There's a lot of mention of skin colour in your post - this is usually indicative of someone who has racist undertones.


he's not as dumb as that post makes him seem.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Whats being white got to do with anything? Poor is poor, regardless of skin colour.


Pick one:

Poor white man living in the South

Poor black man living in the South


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> he's not as dumb as that post makes him seem.


Sorry - not really clear - are you referring to me?


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Pick one:
> 
> Poor white man living in the South
> 
> Poor black man living in the South


Neither, but the question that seems to want to justify using skin colour does trouble me.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Not nearly as diverse??? Clearly not been to London recently. Thats your first mistake.
> 
> No racism??? Sadly, thats mistake #2
> 
> Whats being white got to do with anything? Poor is poor, regardless of skin colour. There's a lot of mention of skin colour in your post - this is usually indicative of someone who has racist undertones.


UK is not nearly is diverse as America. If you think differently, that's your first mistake. I'm not talking about London, chap. 

I said, and I'll quote. "there is no racism in countries that don't have multiple ethnic groups but still have classes of society" I'm not talking about UK. Sadly, that was your second mistake. My point was that other countries struggle with the same classes of society even when they all have the same skin color. The same way we do here but call it something totally different. 

What's being white have to do with anything? That was referencing the monarchy. Has there or will there ever be a black King of England or maybe Hispanic or Asian? If you say yes, that would be your third mistake. Glad to see England doing so much better than the US when it comes to race... If you think that last statement wasn't sarcastic, that would have been your fourth.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Sorry - not really clear - are you referring to me?


Your reply says it all.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I’m probably going to catch grief again for being jaded, but I don’t have high hopes that any of them, Don, Don Jr. or Ivanka ultimately get convicted of anything regarding either the Trump organization or inciting the 1/6 insurrections. They will leave a trail of underling carnage behind like always, but that family seems to be able do whatever the hell they want and get away with it. Hoping that proves to be wrong.
> The fact that after 1/6/2021 Trump still holds immense power over the Republican Party and most besides Liz Cheney are like “nothing to see here, move along” is absolutely mind blowing.


I don't think you are jaded, could be you are right. It could also be that the whole process of bringing the Trumps to justice will fail when Republicans win back the House and Senate next fall. 

It can all change very quickly. The Republican conspiracy to overthrow our government had a lot of people involved and a lot of moving parts. It only takes a windfall in evidence or the turning of a key conspirator to flip the whole thing around. This might have happened already and we don't know. I'm not saying this has or will happen, just saying that cynic might say and believe the system is rigged without any evidence while a skeptic might say justice is slow and not certain. We might predict the same outcome eventually but the skeptic needs more information to before they would agree that its rigged.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Your reply says it all.


You literally have no clue about what you are talking about. I am embarrassed for you. Spent a lot of time over in the UK, have you? No - thought not.

Please show me the study thats shows the diversity in the UK, or you are talking out of your arse, yet again.

Aaaahhh - so its all about the US being the "best country in the world" that has made you start crying, is it? Oh well - cant pretend to care about your opinion.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Sorry - not really clear - are you referring to me?


Newp, I was talking about the person you were replying to. This language thing always trips me up.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Neither, but the question that seems to want to justify using skin colour does trouble me.


You do seem troubled


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

These are troubling times.

I do question how much merit is put on skin colour. History books will show what happens when skin colour becomes the definition of who someone is. I hear talk like this from 2 sets of people - my parents and older people, or Americans, I am sad to say. Used to hear it all the time in South Africa, but not so much now. Progress at last.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> UK is not nearly is diverse as America. If you think differently, that's your first mistake. I'm not talking about London, chap.
> 
> I said, and I'll quote. "there is no racism in countries that don't have multiple ethnic groups but still have classes of society" I'm not talking about UK. Sadly, that was your second mistake. My point was that other countries struggle with the same classes of society even when they all have the same skin color. The same way we do here but call it something totally different.
> 
> What's being white have to do with anything? That was referencing the monarchy. Has there or will there ever be a black King of England or maybe Hispanic or Asian? If you say yes, that would be your third mistake. Glad to see England doing so much better than the US when it comes to race... If you think that last statement wasn't sarcastic, that would have been your fourth.


Look at you, going on about a country you obviously know nothing about while complaining about people doing that about your country. 

If you think that isn’t hypocritical, that’s your second mistake.


----------



## printer (Jan 6, 2022)

What is troubling is the democrats will lose as they may have promised too much with the slim majority they have. And the next time the Republicans will not make the mistakes they done.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Would it be fair to say that life in America is getting harder and harder? It seems to me that racism and right wing activities are getting worse and worse. I remember a time when America was the jewel of the planet, where life was ideal. I dont think that is the case any more - perhaps the polar opposite.
> 
> Not saying any other country is better - just postulating a theory that religion and politics have really ruined a great country.


I would point out that the vast geographical majority of white America barely sees more than one (maybe if that) non-white person on a daily basis. It really is only the last couple decades that our minority population has been able to move into the white flight suburbs that were built up in the 1940's-1970's mostly due to all sorts of issues.

The racists over the last decade and a half are in greater contact with non-white people and the ability to record daily interactions (due to cell phone cameras) has drastically increased. 

So it is not that things have not gotten far better here in America, it is just that like someone else said, the bad interactions are just so much more visible. And with the social media trolling, it gets amplified and shown so much that it does seem overwhelming and worse than ever before, but it is not. 



subwax said:


> Brexit is a good shout - that has polarised the British society - I cant quite see it in the same way as racism in the US though, to be fair. Its bad, but it aint that bad.


From the little I read about it, a lot of Brexit was more about xenophobia of non white Muslims moving into the country. The attack on the UK society was the same as it was here, amplifying the very worst events over and over again to stoke those nationalist feelings.

It really is the same strategy that the attack on our democracy is doing, but we have more history with the black/white divide than any other nation.




subwax said:


> I'll respectfully choose to disagree completely with your statement - just one look at the news will show LOADS of incidents of racial tension in the US. Its doesn't appear to me to be a minor percentage at all. I grew up in South Africa in the 1970's - I have seen pure evil racism first hand, and am starting to see the same traits all over again, in the US. The police seem to me to be completely racist, which most definitely takes me back to seeing some terrible things done to children by the very people that were supposed to be protecting them. How can you trust a US police officer any more? Talking about the colour of a person's skin also reminds me of my childhood - it was THE thing that would decide your fate. We all bleed the same, there's no difference.
> 
> Edit - I know that not all coppers are bad people, but a bad apple ruins the basket, as the saying goes.


Racism is real, and has always been everywhere humans are. 

But basing your understanding of what is going on because of the amount of videos that can be spammed across all forms of media is not a realistic way to go about judging if there is more racism today. There is just far more proof of what is occurring. 

As for the police, it is not a coincidence that we have far more contact with police in minority cities. This leads to a far greater amount of racist outcomes. It is not that the police are necessarily racist, the system of stuffing our minority populations into extremely small areas with 10x the amount of police patrolling those areas is though.

There is still 3 pages left though, so maybe someone already covered this.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Democrats ... Republicans ... aren't they just the same shit, really.

We have Conservatives and Labour as our main parties - I wouldn't piss on either of them if they were on fire, A shower of shite, the lot of them. I literally do not know who to vote for in the next election. I'd prefer to vote for the bellend that is OG-KGP, more than any of our political parties.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> UK is not nearly is diverse as America. If you think differently, that's your first mistake. I'm not talking about London, chap.
> 
> I said, and I'll quote. "there is no racism in countries that don't have multiple ethnic groups but still have classes of society" I'm not talking about UK. Sadly, that was your second mistake. My point was that other countries struggle with the same classes of society even when they all have the same skin color. The same way we do here but call it something totally different.
> 
> What's being white have to do with anything? That was referencing the monarchy. Has there or will there ever be a black King of England or maybe Hispanic or Asian? If you say yes, that would be your third mistake. Glad to see England doing so much better than the US when it comes to race... If you think that last statement wasn't sarcastic, that would have been your fourth.


You are going to have to do more than simply repeat that bit about how people can't be racist in a monoculture. Racism is a product of ignorance and a learned belief. Nobody is born racist, nor are they born woke. A person in a non-diverse culture is more likely to be ignorant about other cultures/ethnicities/races than somebody in a multicultural society and very susceptible to racist messaging. 

For example: 








Black Lives Matter pushes Japan to confront racism


To many Japanese, discrimination against black people has been a foreign problem, but things are changing.



www.bbc.com







Still want to die on that hill? OK, so give is specific example where a monoculture has been shown to be free from racism. I don't believe you.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> From the little I read about it, a lot of Brexit was more about xenophobia of non white Muslims moving into the country. The attack on the UK society was the same as it was here, amplifying the very worst events over and over again to stoke those nationalist feelings.


Not really aimed at Muslims, I don't think. There was a LOT of misinformation at the time, and the older folk who are not so aware of what is going used it as a reason to vote leave. From what I can see, the major reason was to take control of our own destiny, rather than being tied to European laws and rules. I think its just that the right wing elements jumped on it to start their own racist crusade.


----------



## printer (Jan 6, 2022)

I remember having a conversation on Newsmax way before Trump's loss. A woman there considered herself not a racist but a good Christian. I did find her attitude racist and tried to point it out (she also has not heard of many news stories of events which were driving the news cycle). Eventually found out that the area she lived in drove all the blacks out a hundred years earlier and she never meets any other than white people in her day. I found that interesting.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Still want to die on that hill? OK, so give is specific example where a monoculture has been shown to be free from racism. I don't believe you.


Wouldn't hang out for his reply - they've generally not really worth the time it takes to read them. I do find myself questioning at what point he left school, if indeed he ever went to one.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

printer said:


> I remember having a conversation on Newsmax way before Trump's loss. A woman there considered herself not a racist but a good Christian. I did find her attitude racist and tried to point it out (she also has not heard of many news stories of events which were driving the news cycle). Eventually found out that the area she lived in drove all the blacks out a hundred years earlier and she never meets any other than white people in her day. I found that interesting.


And sad too. The rich tapestry of culture that might have been open to her, if only her mind was open enough to see it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Democrats ... Republicans ... aren't they just the same shit, really.
> 
> We have Conservatives and Labour as our main parties - I wouldn't piss on either of them if they were on fire, A shower of shite, the lot of them. I literally do not know who to vote for in the next election. I'd prefer to vote for the bellend that is OG-KGP, more than any of our political parties.


Nope. There is a very large gap between what Republicans believe and want for this country compared to what Democrats aspire for.

I don't know what your view is regarding what happened last year in this country but I don't see Democrats lining up behind a demagogue like Trump.









Both Republicans and Democrats prioritize family, but they differ over other sources of meaning in life


Republicans and Democrats differ substantially over several sources of meaning in life, including faith, freedom, health and hobbies.




www.pewresearch.org


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Democrats ... Republicans ... aren't they just the same shit, really.
> 
> We have Conservatives and Labour as our main parties - I wouldn't piss on either of them if they were on fire, A shower of shite, the lot of them. I literally do not know who to vote for in the next election. I'd prefer to vote for the bellend that is OG-KGP, more than any of our political parties.


Considering the very different policy emphases by Conservatives and Labour, I find this to be an odd idea. Certainly not the case here, where only one of the two organizations is actively gnawing at our society.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

In the UK, mostly, we look at all politics as shite. In America, it seems normal to only have bad things to say about one party, and good about another. I don't get it - they are all as bad as each other.

Would I be correct in assuming you are a Republican? Please forgive my ignorance.

Getting Trump out of office was one of the best things I have seen happen Stateside for a long time. I care not for Republicans or Democrats, or any of our pathetic lot either, but to have a lying mysogynistic fool of a man who cared nothing for anyone else out of world politics was incredibly important.

It was a stark difference in public opinion between the state visit of Obama, who had crowds cheering him on in the thousands, everywhere he went, to when that fat idiot came over, when all we had were protests. He's got thick skin, I'll give him that, He had the piss taken out of him wherever he went. A guy made a ballomn that looked like Trump in a nappy, and followed Trumlp wherever he went, flying his balloon at every opportunity.

I remember leaving world to catch the tube to my train - as I walked down the stairs, I walked past a girl that was heading for another protest. She had a placard, on which where the big red letter - C * N T. I had to laugh.

OG-KGP - the * is a U - just to clear it up for you.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Considering the very different policy emphases by Conservatives and Labour, I find this to be an odd idea. Certainly not the case here, where only one of the two organizations is actively gnawing at our society.


Thing is - you say its one party, and someone else will say its the other. It seems crazy to me that you think one party is rubbish, yet your party is doing everything correct. That simply cannot be. Said with all respect.

The Conservatives are responsible for taking us out of Europe, and Labour took us to war due to weapons of mass destruction, that never existed.

They are all as shit as each other.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> In the UK, mostly, we look at all politics as shite. In America, it seems normal to only have bad things to say about one party, and good about another. I don't get it - they are all as bad as each other.
> 
> Would I be correct in assuming you are a Republican? Please forgive my ignorance.
> 
> ...


I was a Republican until I figured their game out.
If you have paid any attention to unbiased news from the States, the only way to assert that the two parties are the same sides of the same shite-coin is from ignorance or dishonesty.

The lies, the violence, the sedition are pure Republican deeds.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> In the UK, mostly, we look at all politics as shite. In America, it seems normal to only have bad things to say about one party, and good about another. I don't get it - they are all as bad as each other.
> 
> Would I be correct in assuming you are a Republican? Please forgive my ignorance.
> 
> ...


Obviously you don’t get the coverage of American politics that we do if you think Republicans and Democrats are similar. 

Also, your comment about trump having a thick skin is laughable.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Do you think that politics and religion have caused much of this divide, or are they being used as vehicles to promote racism?


No, the way things started here was that you had to be a landowner to vote, which meant you had to be a white male. The racism/chauvinism was built into the system here from the start.


subwax said:


> Corruption is a blight on the whole continent of Africa - South Africa is no different, sadly.
> 
> Look back to the people who ran the country in the 60's or 70's - there's real evil for you.


Yeah we seem to be about 40 years give or take a couple decades ahead in our society than most other places with how we treat the non-white men population here. 

Look at what happened to non-white communities in places like Tulsa (1920) and many other areas of our nation in the pre-ww1 era and it is a lot like what it looked like when the white European nations finally stopped their raping of Africa in the post-ww2 years.



subwax said:


> Neither, but the question that seems to want to justify using skin colour does trouble me.


How so?



subwax said:


> These are troubling times.
> 
> I do question how much merit is put on skin colour. History books will show what happens when skin colour becomes the definition of who someone is. I hear talk like this from 2 sets of people - my parents and older people, or Americans, I am sad to say. Used to hear it all the time in South Africa, but not so much now. Progress at last.


Easy to not talk about 'skin color' when you live in a largely mono-cultural nation. I would bet if we look at the population of South Africa it might make more sense too why people talked about those differences (skin color) more. 





subwax said:


> Democrats ... Republicans ... aren't they just the same shit, really.
> 
> We have Conservatives and Labour as our main parties - I wouldn't piss on either of them if they were on fire, A shower of shite, the lot of them. I literally do not know who to vote for in the next election. I'd prefer to vote for the bellend that is OG-KGP, more than any of our political parties.


No not the same at all right now unfortunately.

Democrats are represented by as close to 100% of our nation and is the most diverse major political party/power in our world's known history.

The Republicans are mainly comprised of the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male's that have been trying like hell to maintain total power over every aspect of our society like it has since we had to bend a knee to someone calling themselves our 'king'.



subwax said:


> In the UK, mostly, we look at all politics as shite. In America, it seems normal to only have bad things to say about one party, and good about another. I don't get it - they are all as bad as each other.


And this type of 'both sides' thinking is what is being used to attack our democracies with great affect by the far-right dictators of the world like Putin. And is my guess of why you all got sucked into the Brexit attack that they conducted on your nation.




subwax said:


> Would I be correct in assuming you are a Republican? Please forgive my ignorance.
> 
> Getting Trump out of office was one of the best things I have seen happen Stateside for a long time. I care not for Republicans or Democrats, or any of our pathetic lot either, but to have a lying mysogynistic fool of a man who cared nothing for anyone else out of world politics was incredibly important.
> 
> It was a stark difference in public opinion between the state visit of Obama, who had crowds cheering him where he went, to when that fat idiot came over, when all we had were protests. He's got thick skin, I'll give him that, He had the piss taken out of him wherever he went. A guy made a ballomn that looked like Trump in a nappy, and followed Trumlp wherever he went, flying his balloon at every opportunity.


Not I, I vote for the Democrats. Until Republicans abandon their agenda of doing nothing but legislating for the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda, it really is not even close to being a choice to vote for them. The Republicans are shit for our economy and society.



subwax said:


> Thing is - you say its one party, and someone else will say its the other. It seems crazy to me that you think one party is rubbish, yet your party is doing everything correct. That simply cannot be. Said with all respect.
> 
> The Conservatives are responsible for taking us out of Europe, and Labour took us to war due to weapons of mass destruction, that never existed.
> 
> They are all as shit as each other.


Nothing there has changed in 20 years? It has here.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Thing is - you say its one party, and someone else will say its the other. It seems crazy to me that you think one party is rubbish, yet your party is doing everything correct. That simply cannot be. Said with all respect.
> 
> The Conservatives are responsible for taking us out of Europe, and Labour took us to war due to weapons of mass destruction, that never existed.
> 
> They are all as shit as each other.


One of those two parties is lying. Find out who.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Obviously you don’t get the coverage of American politics that we do if you think Republicans and Democrats are similar.


Sorry for not being clear - the last thing I think is that they are similar - they could not be more different.

What they share in common is that they are all shit. 



CunningCanuk said:


> Also, your comment about trump having a thick skin is laughable.


I mean - he has to have thick skin, right? With all the pisstake and dislike that comes his way. Nobody takes the old fart seriously, yet he's still walking around like he actually matters - that has to be the very definition of thick skin.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Not really aimed at Muslims, I don't think. There was a LOT of misinformation at the time, and the older folk who are not so aware of what is going used it as a reason to vote leave. From what I can see, the major reason was to take control of our own destiny, rather than being tied to European laws and rules. I think its just that the right wing elements jumped on it to start their own racist crusade.


I'm sure there is a lot more up to date information out there, but it is interesting how beta the attack on your nation was making the research into that attack far easier to understand than today's.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/15/world/europe/russia-brexit-twitter-facebook.html


> LONDON — More than 150,000 Russian-language Twitter accounts posted tens of thousands of messages in English urging Britain to leave the European Union in the days before last year’s referendum on the issue, a team of researchers disclosed on Wednesday.
> 
> More than 400 of the accounts that Twitter has already identified to congressional investigators as tools of the Kremlin, other researchers said, also posted divisive messages about Britain’s decision on withdrawing from the bloc, or Brexit, both before and after the vote.
> 
> ...


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Sorry for not being clear - the last thing I think is that they are similar - they could not be more different.
> 
> What they share in common is that they are all shit.
> 
> ...


To the last paragraph, no. That man’s skin is notoriously thin. Not a difficult thing to look up.

And the people supporting him are dead earnest because they want to be princes once he would take power.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> I mean - he has to have thick skin, right? With all the pisstake and dislike that comes his way. Nobody takes the old fart seriously, yet he's still walking around like he actually matters - that has to be the very definition of thick skin.


trump’s thin skin is the reason American democracy is facing the threat it is today.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

So I am clear - are you suggesting Brexit was a premeditated attack by Russia?

I do have to check myself that I am on a Cannabis forum.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> In the UK, mostly, we look at all politics as shite. In America, it seems normal to only have bad things to say about one party, and good about another. I don't get it - they are all as bad as each other.
> 
> Would I be correct in assuming you are a Republican? Please forgive my ignorance.
> 
> ...


You are talking about a party whose leader, during a nationally broadcast presidential debate, told a paramilitary fascist group to "stand down and stand by", then arranged for that same paramilitary group to lead the assault on our election after he lost. Republican leaders even sent messages during the riot to tell rioters where Democratic Party leaders were hiding in the Capitol Building. A year later, Trump is still backed by a whopping large majority of members of the Republican Party. Republican Party leaders are gaslighting the public with claims that nothing major really happened. The evidence shows that Republicans backed the sacking of our Capitol Building, the attempted coup by Trump to overthrow our election and the murder of Trump's political enemies. 

I don't see how anybody can say Democrats and Republicans are same. I think the "both sides same" message is propaganda promoted by those same insurrectionist leaders.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> trump’s thin skin is the reason American democracy is facing the threat it is today.


Maybe there's a definition issue here, relating to thick skin.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> So I am clear - are you suggesting Brexit was a premeditated attack by Russia?
> 
> I do have to check myself that I am on a Cannabis forum.


What are you suggesting was behind the movement to stop progress toward a unified Europe?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You are going to have to do more than simply repeat that bit about how people can't be racist in a monoculture. Racism is a product of ignorance and a learned belief. Nobody is born racist, nor are they born woke. A person in a non-diverse culture is more likely to be ignorant about other cultures/ethnicities/races than somebody in a multicultural society and very susceptible to racist messaging.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


No society is free from racism. Many fear what they don't know.

My point was, a village in Nigeria that is 100% black Nigerian population might have different classes of society. Here we blame it on the rich white man. There, they cant. That was my point.

I'm sure the Japanese' are racist against other cultures. Many societies don't welcome diversity with open arms. And I'm totally fine with that too. I think Mexico is just fine being predominantly Mexican. Same with Chinese, African, Arab cultures.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You are talking about a party whose leader, during a nationally broadcast presidential debate, told a paramilitary fascist group to "stand down and stand by", then arranged for that same paramilitary group to lead the assault on our election after he lost. Republican leaders even sent messages during the riot to tell rioters where Democratic Party leaders were hiding in the Capitol Building. A year later, Trump is still backed by a whopping large majority of members of the Republican Party. Republican Party leaders are gaslighting the public with claims that nothing major really happened. The evidence shows that Republicans backed the sacking of our Capitol Building, the attempted coup by Trump to overthrow our election and the murder of Trump's political enemies.
> 
> I don't see how anybody can say Democrats and Republicans are same. I think the "both sides same" message is propaganda promoted by those same insurrectionist leaders.


Didnt say they were the same - I said they were both shit.

Getting punched in the face, or kicked in the bollocks are different right? Both shit to go through. Thats my point. They are both shit.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Maybe there's a definition issue here, relating to thick skin.


Perhaps you could link to a concrete example of that man having a thick skin or any sense of humor for that matter.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> No society is free from racism. Many fear what they don't know.
> 
> My point was, a village in Nigeria that is 100% black Nigerian population might have different classes of society. Here we blame it on the rich white man. There, they cant. That was my point.
> 
> I'm sure the Japanese' are racist against other cultures. Many societies don't welcome diversity with open arms. And I'm totally fine with that too. I think Mexico is just fine being predominantly Mexican. Same with Chinese, African, Arab cultures.


I'm sorry.

I thought you had something to say. I'll go easier on you in the future.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Didnt say they were the same - I said they were both shit.
> 
> Getting punched in the face, or kicked in the bollocks are different right? Both shit to go through. Thats my point. They are both shit.


You are however implying (and plainly stating with that last example) that they are equally or similarly bad. This is very much not the case, even while it is a principal weapon in the cyberattacks on Western social cohesion. You’re carrying guerilla water with that belief.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Didnt say they were the same - I said they were both shit.
> 
> Getting punched in the face, or kicked in the bollocks are different right? Both shit to go through. Thats my point. They are both shit.


Right now Democrats are the only ones trying to save their democratic republic. Republicans are ok with any authoritative system as long as they are in charge.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> In the UK, mostly, we look at all politics as shite. In America, it seems normal to only have bad things to say about one party, and good about another. I don't get it - they are all as bad as each other.
> 
> Would I be correct in assuming you are a Republican? Please forgive my ignorance.
> 
> ...


You can try and insult me with your third grade insults, its okay.

Let me tell you about my America, the place I live. My city is very diverse. I don't see what you read in the news. I work with probably 70% black, 20 % hispanic, and maybe 10% white people. We all get along. We might fight a little, but its usually about what's for lunch, not skin color.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Didnt say they were the same - I said they were both shit.
> 
> Getting punched in the face, or kicked in the bollocks are different right? Both shit to go through. Thats my point. They are both shit.


Something tells me your choice would be Rant Paul ?


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What are you suggesting was behind the movement to stop progress toward a unified Europe?


Sop explain to me how Russia got 51% of the UK population to vote to leave Europe. A population that were made up of elderly people that didn't access the Internet.

I don't have a premeditated hatred for Russia - I am as big a fan of the Russian Space agency as I am a SpaceX fan. So you'll have to bear with me if I miss a few things.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Sop explain to me how Russia got 51% of the UK population to vote to leave Europe. A population that were made up of elderly people that didn't access the Internet.
> 
> I don't have a premeditated hatred for Russia - I am as big a fan of the Russian Space agency as I am a SpaceX fan. So you'll have to bear with me if I miss a few things.


They only needed to sway a much smaller percentage to tip it.
You are committing the logical fallacy of the false dilemma. An attack need not be total in order to be consequential.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Didnt say they were the same - I said they were both shit.
> 
> Getting punched in the face, or kicked in the bollocks are different right? Both shit to go through. Thats my point. They are both shit.


Everybody has a little shit on them.

There is a large difference in the amount of shit on Republicans compared to Democrats.

For example:





__





Efforts to repeal the Affordable Care Act - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





In 2016. Trump was elected on the promise to end the only means that 30 million people in the US had through which they could gain access to affordable healthcare. He said he'd replace it with "something better". In 2017, Republicans very nearly managed to end the ACA without anything better to replace it. They just planned to take away healthcare from "the undeserving poor". 

In Biden's first term, is there anything you can name that is even close to that kind of shit? Not Afghanistan, because that's twisted up history going back 20 years. But something vile that Democrats tried to do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Sop explain to me how Russia got 51% of the UK population to vote to leave Europe. A population that were made up of elderly people that didn't access the Internet.
> 
> I don't have a premeditated hatred for Russia - I am as big a fan of the Russian Space agency as I am a SpaceX fan. So you'll have to bear with me if I miss a few things.


The margin was razor thin and they use more than the internet to influence outcomes, the Russians played a part in Brexit, perhaps not a decisive one like in the States, but they were there, Nigel LaFarge is probably an agent of influence for the Russians. Everything made in the UK will have to be made to EU standards anyway, if you wanna trade with the continent. Brexit is a dumb idea that might lead to the break up of the country for no benefit and much harm.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> You can try and insult me with your third grade insults, its okay.
> 
> Let me tell you about my America, the place I live. My city is very diverse. I don't see what you read in the news. I work with probably 70% black, 20 % hispanic, and maybe 10% white people. We all get along. We might fight a little, but its usually about what's for lunch, not skin color.


Sorry - who do you think you are again? "Let me tell you" indeed - the cheek!

I don't dislike America at all, or the American folk in the slightest - the opposite is true. You trying to inject a bit of drama here, huh? Tell you what though - I am starting to dislike you quite a bit - does that count?

Are you trying to suggest that America is not in crisis at the moment - it's all just a little fight, right? My god - you are deluded. Look around you, for your own sake. The American dream is lying in tatters at the bottom of the ocean, I am sad to say. If you take that as an insult, then go ahead - you are completely missing my point, and not for the first time either.

Remind me - how do you block people again?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Sop explain to me how Russia got 51% of the UK population to vote to leave Europe. A population that were made up of elderly people that didn't access the Internet.
> 
> I don't have a premeditated hatred for Russia - I am as big a fan of the Russian Space agency as I am a SpaceX fan. So you'll have to bear with me if I miss a few things.


My question had nothing to do with Russia. I didn't ask what you didn't think was behind Brexit passing. I was asking your opinion regarding how it got through. From what I saw, Brexit's opponents ran a terrible campaign and it all got tangled up with a left-wing politics that had nothing to do with Brexit.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Sorry - who do you think you are again? "Let me tell you" indeed - the cheek!
> 
> I don't dislike America at all, or the American folk in the slightest - the opposite is true. You trying to inject a bit of drama here, huh? Tell you what though - I am starting to dislike you quite a bit - does that count?
> 
> ...


Maybe he is a dumb as he seems after all.

I was stunned by his "let me tell you about the US" line. lulz He does not speak for all of the US. How grandiose.

To block, left click on his icon and click on the ignore button.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Sorry - who do you think you are again? "Let me tell you" indeed - the cheek!
> 
> I don't dislike America at all, or the American folk in the slightest - the opposite is true. You trying to inject a bit of drama here, huh? Tell you what though - I am starting to dislike you quite a bit - does that count?
> 
> ...


Pay him no mind, just look at his post history to know who you are dealing with.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The margin was razor thin and they use more than the internet to influence outcomes, the Russians played a part in Brexit, perhaps not a decisive one like in the States, but they were there, Nigel LaFarge is probably an agent of influence for the Russians. Everything made in the UK will have to be made to EU standards anyway, if you wanna trade with the continent. Brexit is a dumb idea that might lead to the break up of the country for no benefit and much harm.


Sorry - I do not agree with your first statement. That for me is absolute nonsense. 51% of the UK were hoodwinked by our own politicians, not Russia. I am sure there are loads of memes out there about America blaming Russia for everything. If I said prove it or it didn't happen, it didn't happen. There has to be a better reason than "Russia did it".

Now saying Farage is a Russian agent again forces me to make sure I remember that this is a Cannabis forum where most if not all of the people contributing are smoking some very strong weed, it seems. I presume that was very much said in jest - it did make me laugh, to be fair.

I completely agree with your second statement - Brexit was a ridiculous idea that has driven a stake through the country. We are already seeing the harm it has done, and it isnt finished yet. I read on a BBC article that they're talking mayb 50 years to recover. Insane - just insane. You'll still hear people say it was a great idea too.

Scotland will leave, but that has very little to do with Brexit, to be fair, and much more to not being ruled by London or the English. They would want to leave regardless of Brexit. Fair enough, I say, but they can f**k off if they think they're taking the Pound with them. They can use deep fried Mars bars as currency instead.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Sorry - who do you think you are again? "Let me tell you" indeed - the cheek!
> 
> I don't dislike America at all, or the American folk in the slightest - the opposite is true. You trying to inject a bit of drama here, huh? Tell you what though - I am starting to dislike you quite a bit - does that count?
> 
> ...


Its that little ignore button. Use it, speaking of thin skin..

Who am I? Someone who knows America better than you.

Am I suggesting America is not in crisis? Yes, exactly. Do we have our problems? Who doesn't?

Are we better than we were 50 years ago when it comes to race. Yup.
Are we the country all the immigrants want to migrate to? Yup. The land of the free. The land of opportunity. My country even gives loans, schooling, health care, free food, and free housing to immigrants. If it was that bad, they'd be running the other way. 
Are we the ones tackling our problems head on? Yup.
Do I see racism on a daily basis? Only in the news, wanker.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Sorry - who do you think you are again? "Let me tell you" indeed - the cheek!
> 
> I don't dislike America at all, or the American folk in the slightest - the opposite is true. You trying to inject a bit of drama here, huh? Tell you what though - I am starting to dislike you quite a bit - does that count?
> 
> ...


If you click on a user, you’ll have an Ignore capacity. What someone you ignore posts is not made visible to you except when someone you’re not ignoring quotes it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pay him no mind, just look at his post history to know who you are dealing with.


"pay the gadfly no mind"

"I wish that whining sound would go away"


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe he is a dumb as he seems after all.
> 
> I was stunned by his "let me tell you about the US" line. lulz He does not speak for all of the US. How grandiose.
> 
> To block, left click on his icon and click on the ignore button.


Dont worry - I would never look at my yank chums and that plonker in the same light. He has a category all of his own.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Its that little ignore button. Use it, speaking of thin skin..
> 
> Who am I? Someone who knows America better than you.
> 
> ...


So much wrong in that post. I'll pick just one.

"gives loans" lulz

loans are not gifts, derp.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Dont worry - I would never look at my yank chums and that plonker in the same light. He has a category all of his own.


lol. I don't even know what a plonker is. Love the sound of it. I'll look that up.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> So much wrong in that post. I'll pick just one.
> 
> "gives loans" lulz
> 
> loans are not gifts, derp.


Plonker,

Well my buddy Mohammed was given a nice loan to start his convenient store business by a federal bank.

Google searches "what is a loan" takeaway:


A loan is when money is given to another party in exchange for repayment of the loan principal amount plus interest.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> No society is free from racism. Many fear what they don't know.
> 
> My point was, a village in Nigeria that is 100% black Nigerian population might have different classes of society. Here we blame it on the rich white man. There, they cant. That was my point.
> 
> I'm sure the Japanese' are racist against other cultures. Many societies don't welcome diversity with open arms. And I'm totally fine with that too. I think Mexico is just fine being predominantly Mexican. Same with Chinese, African, Arab cultures.





subwax said:


> Sop explain to me how Russia got 51% of the UK population to vote to leave Europe. A population that were made up of elderly people that didn't access the Internet.
> 
> I don't have a premeditated hatred for Russia - I am as big a fan of the Russian Space agency as I am a SpaceX fan. So you'll have to bear with me if I miss a few things.





subwax said:


> Sorry - I do not agree with your first statement. That for me is absolute nonsense. 51% of the UK were hoodwinked by our own politicians, not Russia. I am sure there are loads of memes out there about America blaming Russia for everything. If I said prove it or it didn't happen, it didn't happen. There has to be a better reason than "Russia did it".
> 
> Now saying Farage is a Russian agent again forces me to make sure I remember that this is a Cannabis forum where most if not all of the people contributing are smoking some very strong weed, it seems. I presume that was very much said in jest - it did make me laugh, to be fair.
> 
> ...





Next you will be telling us how Assange is a hero or some shit.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Perhaps you could link to a concrete example of that man having a thick skin or any sense of humor for that matter.


I didn't say sense of humour. I don't find the man funny in any sense of the word.

My point is - he sees it as nothing to shove other world leaders out of the way, so that he is centre stage for the picture, without giving a shit about how it looks to everyone else. He does things that would make the average person shrink in embarrassment, yet he still walks around like people adore him.

Maybe my definition is wrong - I know that having a thick skin can mean you can take a joke, but its also meant in a derogatory sense too, at least from round my way.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5061657


I know, buddy. You think everyone that disagrees with you is some Russian spy. I think i read that umpteen hundred times. We know. We know..


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Plonker,
> 
> Well my buddy Mohammed was given a nice loan to start his convenient store business by a federal bank.
> 
> ...


Is this what the ravings of a madman look like?

I'm starting to feel sorry for him now - its like taking the piss out of someone that cant defend themselves.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I know, buddy. You think everyone that disagrees with you is some Russian spy. I think i read that umpteen hundred times. We know. We know..


Nope, just people who are so pearl clutching about the shown Russian attack on our societies.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I know, buddy. You think everyone that disagrees with you is some Russian spy. I think i read that umpteen hundred times. We know. We know..


Dunno about Russian spies, but I do know you are a dickhead. Does that count?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Who am I? Someone who knows America better than you.


Apparently England, as well. 



OG-KGP said:


> Do I see racism on a daily basis? Only in the news, wanker.


Can I assume you are a white man?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Sorry - I do not agree with your first statement. That for me is absolute nonsense. 51% of the UK were hoodwinked by our own politicians, not Russia. I am sure there are loads of memes out there about America blaming Russia for everything. If I said prove it or it didn't happen, it didn't happen. There has to be a better reason than "Russia did it".
> 
> Now saying Farage is a Russian agent again forces me to make sure I remember that this is a Cannabis forum where most if not all of the people contributing are smoking some very strong weed, it seems. I presume that was very much said in jest - it did make me laugh, to be fair.
> 
> ...


Well Lafarge was rather cozy with Julian, visited him while he was holed up in the embassy. Brexit sounds like something cooked up in Moscow to weaken the UK, it was a profoundly dumb idea. We've seen other attempts at this kind of thing in other places.

So what do you think about Vlad using weapons of mass destruction as weapons of assassination in the UK? A radioactive isotope traced back to Russia and nerve gas, they even interviewed his assassins on CNN, still like Vlad?


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Apparently England, as well.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Dunno about Russian spies, but I do know you are a dickhead. Does that count?


You get a shiny gold star for that comment. Excuse me while I go cry in the bathroom. 

Fog, please say something half way offensive to me in his defense so my feelings can be hurt just a little bit. Hes trying but its just not working.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well Lafarge was rather cozy with Julian, visited him while he was holed up in the embassy. Brexit sounds like something cooked up in Moscow to weaken the UK, it was a profoundly dumb idea. We've seen other attempts at this kind of thing in other places.
> 
> So what do you think about Vlad using weapons of mass destruction as weapons of assassination in the UK? A radioactive isotope traced back to Russia and nerve gas, they even interviewed his assassins on CNN, still like Vlad?


I dont feel comfortable talking about WMD with Americans - look what happened last time!


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> You get a shiny gold star for that comment. Excuse me while I go cry in the bathroom.


No worries, you arsewipe - cry away!


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

To think I have been a member here for ages, and have missed out all of this fun.

What am I like, eh?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> I dont feel comfortable talking about WMD with Americans - look what happened last time!


That's ok, I'm a Canadian, we're harmless.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Can I assume you are a white man?


Yes, I am everything you hate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> To think I have been a member here for ages, and have missed out all of this fun.
> 
> What am I like, eh?


If you stick around, it will require a thick skin.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's ok, I'm a Canadian, we're harmless.


LOL - my bad.

Do we apologise more than you guys? I think we do, you know. Only in the UK can you have someone bump into you, and yet you still apologise.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> I dont feel comfortable talking about WMD with Americans - look what happened last time!


There is a big difference between an American and the American government. That was about oil...


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Neither, but the question that seems to want to justify using skin colour does trouble me.


This is not a question seeking to justify using skin color (or colour for the Brits and Canadians). It is a reality of living in the US. Any white person with black friends or black person with white friends here understands this question and how it illuminates how we still have a long way to go in the US, particularly the south.


subwax said:


> I didn't say sense of humour. I don't find the man funny in any sense of the word.
> 
> My point is - he sees it as nothing to shove other world leaders out of the way, so that he is centre stage for the picture, without giving a shit about how it looks to everyone else. He does things that would make the average person shrink in embarrassment, yet he still walks around like people adore him.
> 
> Maybe my definition is wrong - I know that having a thick skin can mean you can take a joke, but its also meant in a derogatory sense too, at least from round my way.


Trump is thin-skinned, not thick. He’s also a bully and a malignant narcissist. Rather terrible combination of traits in a US president, and coupled with an uncanny ability to leverage grievances into cult-like support, makes him uniquely destructive to democracy.
You may think he just shrugged off criticism from British crowds when he visited, but that shit certainly got to him. You’re actually lucky he didn’t nuke London over it.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> No, I am just a skidmark on the side of a toilet, let me tell you!!!!"


Corrected it there for you.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Yes, I am everything you hate.


I don’t hate you or white people. Why do you think that?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Plonker,
> 
> Well my buddy Mohammed was given a nice loan to start his convenient store business by a federal bank.
> 
> ...


lulz So what if you found a reference that used the word "given". It has to be paid back. Taking that loan is a benefit to be sure, but hardly a gift. You tout that loan as if it were something great and wonderful. 

"here is your graduation gift -- a nice car"

"Payments will begin next month"

You have become boring.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> You may think he just shrugged off criticism from British crowds when he visited, but that shit certainly got to him. You’re actually lucky he didn’t nuke London over it.


Knowing what I do of him - I think you are absolutely correct.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t hate you or white people. Why do you think that?


It suits his argument ot say that - Ooooohhhhh, he';s the big bad man!!

Actually - no - he is just a bit of a twat online - maybe face to face he is a completely different bloke that people actually like.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If you stick around, it will require a thick skin.


I've got skin like a rhino, and a face to match it.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t hate you or white people. Why do you think that?


Maybe we got off on the wrong foot. I do apologize if that's the case.

I respect everyone and their opinions. I get trolled a lot because sometimes my opinion differs form others. Sometimes I just assume.

To answer your question, yes. I am a white male.

PS, I dont hate you or anyone else here either.


----------



## WTFisthat! (Jan 6, 2022)

And the most pro pot president we've ever had. Y'all some socialists. Your socialism is the reason the legal cannabis market went straight to the rich. You keep sucking that government dick though, think making the problem bigger is the solution. MAGA TRUMP 2024!!!!!! THATS WHY THE BIDEN AND OBAMA ADMINISTRATION CONTINUED TO RAID DISPENSARIES AFTER PROMISES THEY WOULD NOT, FIRST TO KEEP THAT PROMISE THAT HE WOULD LEAVE IT UP TO THE STATES, TRUMP. the Trump administration gave us the best four years in the past 3 decades, y'all some government loving clowns. The talk about "insurrection" y'all TOOK OVER an entire city for months, killed CITIZENS, and destroyed innocent lives, but as soon as someone goes near your GODS (LEFTIST POLITICIANS) y'all cry insurrection, YOU DO NOT SPEAK FOR THE CANNABIS COMMUNITY.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> To answer your question, yes. I am a complete knob!


Going to have to start charging you for correcting your posts, you know.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> And the most pro pot president we've ever had. Y'all some socialists. Your socialism is the reason the legal cannabis market went straight to the rich. You keep sucking that government dick though, think making the problem bigger is the solution. MAGA TRUMP 2024!!!!!! THATS WHY THE BIDEN AND OBAMA ADMINISTRATION CONTINUED TO RAID DISPENSARIES AFTER PROMISES THEY WOULD NOT, FIRST TO KEEP THAT PROMISE THAT HE WOULD LEAVE IT UP TO THE STATES, TRUMP. the Trump administration gave us the best four years in the past 3 decades, y'all some government loving clowns. The talk about "insurrection" y'all TOOK OVER an entire city for months, killed CITIZENS, and destroyed innocent lives, but as soon as someone goes near your GODS (LEFTIST POLITICIANS) y'all cry insurrection, YOU DO NOT SPEAK FOR THE CANNABIS COMMUNITY.


Do all Trump supporters favour the shout approach?


----------



## WTFisthat! (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Maybe we got off on the wrong foot. I do apologize if that's the case.
> 
> I respect everyone and their opinions. I get trolled a lot because sometimes my opinion differs form others. Sometimes I just assume.
> 
> ...


Bro anytime someone brings up you being a white male there opinion is as useless as their offspring will be, these liberals don't run the cannabis world, WE voted for this, FUCK THEM, THEYRE STUPID.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Going to have to start charging you for correcting your posts, you know.


Hey, its okay to disagree with people. However, your behavior is getting trollish. 

I will debate, argue, even agree with you as i see fit, but I dont feed trolls.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> And the most pro pot president we've ever had. Y'all some socialists. Your socialism is the reason the legal cannabis market went straight to the rich. You keep sucking that government dick though, think making the problem bigger is the solution. MAGA TRUMP 2024!!!!!! THATS WHY THE BIDEN AND OBAMA ADMINISTRATION CONTINUED TO RAID DISPENSARIES AFTER PROMISES THEY WOULD NOT, FIRST TO KEEP THAT PROMISE THAT HE WOULD LEAVE IT UP TO THE STATES, TRUMP. the Trump administration gave us the best four years in the past 3 decades, y'all some government loving clowns. The talk about "insurrection" y'all TOOK OVER an entire city for months, killed CITIZENS, and destroyed innocent lives, but as soon as someone goes near your GODS (LEFTIST POLITICIANS) y'all cry insurrection, YOU DO NOT SPEAK FOR THE CANNABIS COMMUNITY.


Yet again, another clear reminder that there is some really strong shit being smoked by members of this forum.


----------



## WTFisthat! (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Do all Trump supporters favour the shout approach?
> No I just don't f****** like you


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Hey, its okay to disagree with people. However, your behavior is getting trollish.
> 
> I will debate, argue, even agree with you as i see fit, but I dont feed trolls.


You have got ZERO room to talk to me or anyone about trolling.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> And the most pro pot president we've ever had. Y'all some socialists. Your socialism is the reason the legal cannabis market went straight to the rich. You keep sucking that government dick though, think making the problem bigger is the solution. MAGA TRUMP 2024!!!!!! THATS WHY THE BIDEN AND OBAMA ADMINISTRATION CONTINUED TO RAID DISPENSARIES AFTER PROMISES THEY WOULD NOT, FIRST TO KEEP THAT PROMISE THAT HE WOULD LEAVE IT UP TO THE STATES, TRUMP. the Trump administration gave us the best four years in the past 3 decades, y'all some government loving clowns. The talk about "insurrection" y'all TOOK OVER an entire city for months, killed CITIZENS, and destroyed innocent lives, but as soon as someone goes near your GODS (LEFTIST POLITICIANS) y'all cry insurrection, YOU DO NOT SPEAK FOR THE CANNABIS COMMUNITY.


 
Have fun storming the castle asshole.


----------



## WTFisthat! (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Yet again, another clear reminder that there is some really strong shit being smoked by members of this forum.


Ok, say some dumb shit but bring nothing to the actual argument.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> Bro anytime someone brings up you being a white male there opinion is as useless as their offspring will be, these liberals don't run the cannabis world, WE voted for this, FUCK THEM, THEYRE STUPID.


I guess that's why I fired from the hip. I didn't understand what was relevant about me being a white male other than to paint me out to be some type of devil..

Maybe I was wrong. Maybe I wasn't. Honestly, I don't really care but just curious.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> And the most pro pot president we've ever had. Y'all some socialists. Your socialism is the reason the legal cannabis market went straight to the rich. You keep sucking that government dick though, think making the problem bigger is the solution. MAGA TRUMP 2024!!!!!! THATS WHY THE BIDEN AND OBAMA ADMINISTRATION CONTINUED TO RAID DISPENSARIES AFTER PROMISES THEY WOULD NOT, FIRST TO KEEP THAT PROMISE THAT HE WOULD LEAVE IT UP TO THE STATES, TRUMP. the Trump administration gave us the best four years in the past 3 decades, y'all some government loving clowns. The talk about "insurrection" y'all TOOK OVER an entire city for months, killed CITIZENS, and destroyed innocent lives, but as soon as someone goes near your GODS (LEFTIST POLITICIANS) y'all cry insurrection, YOU DO NOT SPEAK FOR THE CANNABIS COMMUNITY.


You mean the worst economy in over a hundred years that Trump dumped on Biden's term? 







OG-KGP said:


> Hey, its okay to disagree with people. However, your behavior is getting trollish.
> 
> I will debate, argue, even agree with you as i see fit, but I dont feed trolls.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Thats better - now remind me - what what your point again?


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I guess that's why I fired from the hip. I didn't understand what was relevant about me being a white make other than to paint me out to be some type of devil..
> 
> Maybe I was wrong. Maybe I wasn't. Honestly, I don't really care but just curious.


Just curious? Just a complete twat, more like. Go read some. of your posts again, then maybe you'll understand why you alienate people.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Maybe we got off on the wrong foot. I do apologize if that's the case.
> 
> I respect everyone and their opinions. I get trolled a lot because sometimes my opinion differs form others. Sometimes I just assume.
> 
> ...


If you believe systemic racism is prevalent in our systems of government, you would understand people of colour face racism constantly. 

Do you believe our systems (Canadian and American) of government are inherently racist?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> LOL - my bad.
> 
> Do we apologise more than you guys? I think we do, you know. Only in the UK can you have someone bump into you, and yet you still apologise.


You'll feel at home in Canada, but arseholes exist everywhere and typically make up a third of any population or group, the Americans have a few added factors and some history too that increases the percentage slightly. Most of the problem is they are not a true democracy, the house is gerrymandered and the senate represents geography, not people and has the filibuster, the presidency is not democratically elected either, but by an arcane electoral college. More democracy would help a lot.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> Ok, say some dumb shit but bring nothing to the actual argument.


Like you can talk, you idiot. I'd try to bring something to the table, but I am afraid you just wouldnt understand it. Its not STICK or WOOD or HOT STUFF - that what you cavemen think, isnt it? Go drag your knuckles somewhere else.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If you believe systemic racism is prevalent in our systems of government, you would understand people of colour face racism constantly.
> 
> Do you believe our systems (Canadian and American) of government are inherently racist?


I think so, sadly.


----------



## WTFisthat! (Jan 6, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You mean the worst economy in over a hundred years that Trump dumped on Biden's term?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061665


What are you seven? Did you not live threw Obama's presidency? Trumps economy's was AMAZING, COVID trashed EVERY COUNTRYS ECONEMY, but here you are twisting the narrative to make yourself look right. Your not, your just fucking dumb.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> And the most pro pot president we've ever had. Y'all some socialists. Your socialism is the reason the legal cannabis market went straight to the rich. You keep sucking that government dick though, think making the problem bigger is the solution. MAGA TRUMP 2024!!!!!! THATS WHY THE BIDEN AND OBAMA ADMINISTRATION CONTINUED TO RAID DISPENSARIES AFTER PROMISES THEY WOULD NOT, FIRST TO KEEP THAT PROMISE THAT HE WOULD LEAVE IT UP TO THE STATES, TRUMP. the Trump administration gave us the best four years in the past 3 decades, y'all some government loving clowns. The talk about "insurrection" y'all TOOK OVER an entire city for months, killed CITIZENS, and destroyed innocent lives, but as soon as someone goes near your GODS (LEFTIST POLITICIANS) y'all cry insurrection, YOU DO NOT SPEAK FOR THE CANNABIS COMMUNITY.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> What are you seven? Did you not live threw Obama's presidency? Trumps economy's was AMAZING, COVID trashed EVERY COUNTRYS ECONEMY, but here you are twisting the narrative to make yourself look right. Your not, your just fucking dumb.


Taxi for Mr Deluded - 1 POB

Good to see you've parked the shouting - keep it up, bogtrotter,


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2022)

Biden never said Stinkys name during the speech, just referred to him as a warped and twisted liar, wonder why he left out psycho.


----------



## WTFisthat! (Jan 6, 2022)

Biden has done NOTHING but let grown men go in private spaces with little girls. The clfact you support it tells me everything I need to know about you and your kind


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Biden never said Stinkys name during the speech, just referred to him as a warped and twisted liar, wonder why he left out psycho.


Fat, Stupid, Dumb - did I say Stupid already?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> What are you seven? Did you not live threw Obama's presidency? Trumps economy's was AMAZING, COVID trashed EVERY COUNTRYS ECONEMY, but here you are twisting the narrative to make yourself look right. Your not, your just fucking dumb.


You seem triggered snowflake.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> What are you seven? Did you not live threw Obama's presidency? Trumps economy's was AMAZING, COVID trashed EVERY COUNTRYS ECONEMY, but here you are twisting the narrative to make yourself look right. Your not, your just fucking dumb.


Obama's last three years were better economically in almost every category than Trump's first three years (that is before the pandemic that he completely screwed up handling).

You really are brainwashed if you believe the shit you have posted here.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Why is it that people who shout the loudest always have the least to say?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> And the most pro pot president we've ever had. Y'all some socialists. Your socialism is the reason the legal cannabis market went straight to the rich. You keep sucking that government dick though, think making the problem bigger is the solution. MAGA TRUMP 2024!!!!!! THATS WHY THE BIDEN AND OBAMA ADMINISTRATION CONTINUED TO RAID DISPENSARIES AFTER PROMISES THEY WOULD NOT, FIRST TO KEEP THAT PROMISE THAT HE WOULD LEAVE IT UP TO THE STATES, TRUMP. the Trump administration gave us the best four years in the past 3 decades, y'all some government loving clowns. The talk about "insurrection" y'all TOOK OVER an entire city for months, killed CITIZENS, and destroyed innocent lives, but as soon as someone goes near your GODS (LEFTIST POLITICIANS) y'all cry insurrection, YOU DO NOT SPEAK FOR THE CANNABIS COMMUNITY.


Trump's administration was hostile to states that legalized the sale and distribution of MJ.

But hey! If you would vote for Trump on the mistaken belief he will act in your interest, I'm good with that. Now that that is settled, I would like to introduce you to a Nigerian prince who just sent me an e-mail message regarding a wonderful opportunity to help him get his stolen money back and enrich yourself at the same time.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Please tell me you guys will be here tomorrow - this is too much fun.


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Trump's administration was hostile to states that legalized the sale and distribution of MJ.
> 
> But hey! If you would vote for Trump on the mistaken belief he will act in your interest, I'm good with that. Now that that is settled, I would like to introduce you to a Nigerian prince who just sent me an e-mail message regarding a wonderful opportunity to help him get his stolen money back and enrich yourself at the same time.


  

Never seen the Nigerian scheme put to such good use.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2022)

And incase anyone missed today's very much needed speech from Biden due to all the spam trying to bury it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Like you can talk, you idiot. I'd try to bring something to the table, but I am afraid you just wouldnt understand it. Its not STICK or WOOD or HOT STUFF - that what you cavemen think, isnt it? Go drag your knuckles somewhere else.


See, this is much more fun than facebook, we largely police ourselves.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> Bro anytime someone brings up you being a white male there opinion is as useless as their offspring will be, these liberals don't run the cannabis world, WE voted for this, FUCK THEM, THEYRE STUPID.


You are right. Liberals don't run the cannabis world.

We have made it possible for people to enjoy the herb without fear of prosecution. More states are legalizing. Even the laggards controlled by Republicans.

You may thank me now.


----------



## WTFisthat! (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Trump's administration was hostile to states that legalized the sale and distribution of MJ.
> 
> But hey! If you would vote for Trump on the mistaken belief he will act in your interest, I'm good with that. Now that that is settled, I would like to introduce you to a Nigerian prince who just sent me an e-mail message regarding a wonderful opportunity to help him get his stolen money back and enrich yourself at the same time.


Trump administration was not hostile to legal states at all, I live in Michigan, trump was great for michigan.you spout out lies (with zero policy made to back your claim) your a clown. Give me an example of hostility towards pro pot states? You can't, cause you care more about "feeling" right then actually presenting facts. Everything y'all bring to the argument is trump said this, or trump made this gesture, your too stupid to vote on policy, so you vote exactly how theedia tells you to. Anti American clown, I'm a vet with a trade degree arguing with some 25 year old growing in his mom's basement, I need to test runoff, I don't have time for this, see ya at the polls. Not looking good for blue, what was that MSNBC said the other day about Biden? Oh yeah LOWEST APPROVAL RATING OF ANY PRESIDENT IN U S. HISTORY. You know what's funny? Trumps was one of the highest until your party politicized a GLOBAL pandemic, y'all clown blamed it on Trump like he ran every nation in the world. GTFOMF, AMERICA.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> Biden has done NOTHING but let grown men go in private spaces with little girls. The clfact you support it tells me everything I need to know about you and your kind


What do you think this post says about you?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> Trump administration was not hostile to legal states at all, I live in Michigan, trump was great for michigan.you spout out lies (with zero policy made to back your claim) your a clown. Give me an example of hostility towards pro pot states? You can't, cause you care more about "feeling" right then actually presenting facts. Everything y'all bring to the argument is trump said this, or trump made this gesture, your too stupid to vote on policy, so you vote exactly how theedia tells you to. Anti American clown, I'm a vet with a trade degree arguing with some 25 year old growing in his mom's basement, I need to test runoff, I don't have time for this, see ya at the polls. Not looking good for blue, what was that MSNBC said the other day about Biden? Oh yeah LOWEST APPROVAL RATING OF ANY PRESIDENT IN U S. HISTORY. You know what's funny? Trumps was one of the highest until your party politicized a GLOBAL pandemic, y'all clown blamed it on Trump like he ran every nation in the world. GTFOMF, AMERICA.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> Trump administration was not hostile to legal states at all, I live in Michigan, trump was great for michigan.you spout out lies (with zero policy made to back your claim) your a clown. Give me an example of hostility towards pro pot states? You can't, cause you care more about "feeling" right then actually presenting facts. Everything y'all bring to the argument is trump said this, or trump made this gesture, your too stupid to vote on policy, so you vote exactly how theedia tells you to. Anti American clown, I'm a vet with a trade degree arguing with some 25 year old growing in his mom's basement, I need to test runoff, I don't have time for this, see ya at the polls. Not looking good for blue, what was that MSNBC said the other day about Biden? Oh yeah LOWEST APPROVAL RATING OF ANY PRESIDENT IN U S. HISTORY. You know what's funny? Trumps was one of the highest until your party politicized a GLOBAL pandemic, y'all clown blamed it on Trump like he ran every nation in the world. GTFOMF, AMERICA.


You are wrong. Is it because you are brainwashed or do you know you are full of shit?
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephaniesarkis/2020/03/28/trumps-narcissistic-punishment-of-withholding-michigan-aid/?sh=f08ddf35157e





WTFisthat! said:


> It says I'm a good man and father. Not some soy fuck boy pedophile defending douche. You can take your LGBTQ agenda and put it as far up your ass as that cock can push it.


Yet you defend Trump making this statement by you seem like you are lying. It is confusing. But not surprising that you would believe you 'know' what Trump and the Republican want to trick people into believing so that you ignore the shit they are pulling on you people that will still vote for their con.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> It says I'm a good man and father. Not some soy fuck boy pedophile defending douche. You can take your LGBTQ agenda and put it as far up your ass as that cock can push it.


You sound like a wonderful man and a fantastic dad.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> Trump administration was not hostile to legal states at all, I live in Michigan, trump was great for michigan.you spout out lies (with zero policy made to back your claim) your a clown. Give me an example of hostility towards pro pot states? You can't, cause you care more about "feeling" right then actually presenting facts. Everything y'all bring to the argument is trump said this, or trump made this gesture, your too stupid to vote on policy, so you vote exactly how theedia tells you to. Anti American clown, I'm a vet with a trade degree arguing with some 25 year old growing in his mom's basement, I need to test runoff, I don't have time for this, see ya at the polls. Not looking good for blue, what was that MSNBC said the other day about Biden? Oh yeah LOWEST APPROVAL RATING OF ANY PRESIDENT IN U S. HISTORY. You know what's funny? Trumps was one of the highest until your party politicized a GLOBAL pandemic, y'all clown blamed it on Trump like he ran every nation in the world. GTFOMF, AMERICA.


Sessions went after Oregon. That is a fact. We had to defend our nascent MJ industry from him.

Republicans oppose legalization of MJ. The large majority of the US do not. That made all the difference.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If you believe systemic racism is prevalent in our systems of government, you would understand people of colour face racism constantly.
> 
> Do you believe our systems (Canadian and American) of government are inherently racist?


My answer is yes, but there is more to it.

A long time ago, before modern times, groups would conquer others. Its been this way from the beginning of time.

The Chinese took over what is now china, the Vikings, the Spaniards. They would often kill off the male populations and breed with the women. 

A group of white men sailed to America and slaughtered indigenous populations and claimed the land as their own. These men then fought for thier independence from the British and made what is today America. This group of white men made a constitutional republic, with a bill of rights. These were god gieven rights that could not be taken away by any others, including a majority of people. Back in those days, there were slaves. It wasnt a matter of right or wrong at the time, it was how society was. These white men were not the first, or last to own slaves.

Then, the northerners fought the southerners, they won and free'd the slaves. They made amendments to the constitution to help reflect the change in society. 

Was America built on racist principals? Sure, because at the time it was acceptable. We then changed and foguht to make things eaual. Many immigrants from all over the world came to America. Irish, who were treated poorly. Asians, who were put in camps after peal harbor was bombed. Blacks, Arabs. And here we are today.

Many people lived prosperous lives, including my great grand father who came from Ireland. 

Asians are one of the wealthiest minorities in america today. 

Its a big mixing pot of cultures that is unlike any other nation in the world. 

I was born white, and who I am was never a choice. Immoral things white people have done in the past, speaks for them. All I can speak for, or apologize if I want to, is my own actions. 

I would be lying if I said I havent done wrong, but I am still proud of who I am. 

Do some others have it worse than others? Yes, it depends on uncontrolable factors some that have to do with skin color or social class you were born in.

There is no such thing as a perfect society, a utopia, if you say. There never will be.

My opinion, we are one of the best countries in the world, and though perfection will never be reached, continuous progress is what we fight for and will continue to do so.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2022)

LOL, imagine how stupid you have to be to believe tRUmp is religious or a great businessman or even smart. Village idiot stupid is my guess.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, imagine how stupid you have to be to believe tRUmp is religious or a great businessman or even smart. Village idiot stupid is my guess.


Or willfully stupid with other priorities than common fucking sense.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> I didn't say sense of humour. I don't find the man funny in any sense of the word.
> 
> My point is - he sees it as nothing to shove other world leaders out of the way, so that he is centre stage for the picture, without giving a shit about how it looks to everyone else. He does things that would make the average person shrink in embarrassment, yet he still walks around like people adore him.
> 
> Maybe my definition is wrong - I know that having a thick skin can mean you can take a joke, but its also meant in a derogatory sense too, at least from round my way.


It might be here vs. there. Here I have only heard it to mean “slow to respond to insult”.
The lack of compassion you describe gets other handy metaphors applied.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 6, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You are wrong. Is it because you are brainwashed or do you know you are full of shit?
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephaniesarkis/2020/03/28/trumps-narcissistic-punishment-of-withholding-michigan-aid/?sh=f08ddf35157e
> View attachment 5061681


lulz

I'm just now listening to Biden's address he made this morning. Wow, he didn't pull any punches regarding what Trump did. Makes me think they have some real hard evidence in hand. But what he said is going to get them riled up, especially when right wing media tells them what to think about it. 

We can expect a horde of triggered MAGAts coming here to vent.


----------



## WTFisthat! (Jan 6, 2022)

Again!!!!!! Some bullshit claims with ZERO evidence to back it up. I remember this bullshit, he told NY they had to wait on ventilators and your perfect absolute, good, strong hono........ Ope, nevermind, he had the step down for being a losing piece of shit, but here you are believing his lies anyway. also this has nothing to do with legal weed, NOTHING DUMBASS. Y'all liberal mayor's and governors in your states present you with the worse living conditions in the nation, the highest taxes homelessness and crime but you all stand here and suck up their lies blaming Trump, y'alls states and cities are falling apart because of your leftist policies, pretty easy to look at the rest of the nation to draw that conclusion. You pay more then anyone in taxes and these evil ducks just keep lieing and STICKING your money in their pocket claiming they need it to help the poor. But y'all are so worried about being wrong you just f****** let them do it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> My answer is yes, but there is more to it.
> 
> A long time ago,


I stopped reading after this. 

Unless I’m watching Star Wars, I don’t continue with stories that start with “A long time ago”, anymore. 

If you really believe the answer is “yes”, you would realize how stupid your earlier comment was.


----------



## WTFisthat! (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> I'm just now listening to Biden's address he made this morning. Wow, he didn't pull any punches regarding what Trump did. Makes me think they have some real hard evidence in hand. But what he said is going to get them riled up, especially when right wing media tells them what to think about it.
> 
> We can expect a horde of triggered MAGAts coming here to vent.


Wow, you really are hopeless.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> My answer is yes, but there is more to it.
> 
> A long time ago, before modern times, groups would conquer others. Its been this way from the beginning of time.
> 
> ...


Something I found interesting that I hadn't considered that I heard the other day, we were the first nation to racialize slavery. Here it was almost exclusively black people who were slaves, while everywhere else it was pretty much anyone that could end up being a slave.

Sorry just a 2 cent post not trying to start anything.

Also I did want to mention that I didn't mean to include your post in the 'you're suspect' one I made earlier, I think I was going to respond to it and didn't see it was still in there. Sorry about that.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/january-6th-hearings-on-trumps-failed-insurrection.1058895/post-16737153



WTFisthat! said:


> Wow, you really are hopeless.


By 'hopeless' do you mean to be converted into your cult?



WTFisthat! said:


> Again!!!!!! Some bullshit claims with ZERO evidence to back it up. I remember this bullshit, he told NY they had to wait on ventilators and your perfect absolute, good, strong hono........ Ope, nevermind, he had the step down for being a losing piece of shit, but here you are believing his lies anyway. also this has nothing to do with legal weed, NOTHING DUMBASS. Y'all liberal mayor's and governors in your states present you with the worse living conditions in the nation, the highest taxes homelessness and crime but you all stand here and suck up their lies blaming Trump, y'alls states and cities are falling apart because of your leftist policies, pretty easy to look at the rest of the nation to draw that conclusion. You pay more then anyone in taxes and these evil ducks just keep lieing and STICKING your money in their pocket claiming they need it to help the poor. But y'all are so worried about being wrong you just f****** let them do it.


----------



## shimbob (Jan 6, 2022)

> Ok, say some dumb shit but bring nothing to the actual argument.


Self-awareness, try it.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Do all Trump supporters favour the shout approach?


This one feels like a paid foreigner or even a bot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> I didn't say sense of humour. I don't find the man funny in any sense of the word.
> 
> My point is - he sees it as nothing to shove other world leaders out of the way, so that he is centre stage for the picture, without giving a shit about how it looks to everyone else. He does things that would make the average person shrink in embarrassment, yet he still walks around like people adore him.
> 
> Maybe my definition is wrong - I know that having a thick skin can mean you can take a joke, but its also meant in a derogatory sense too, at least from round my way.


He's a sociopath, they often have an effect on normal people who can't get their heads around his internal mental state. His base instinctively knew he was the only one who would break the law and constitution to give them what they really want, genocide. The republican party, after Obama, was primed and ready, it was love at first sight. The core of the republican party are a bunch of fanatical racists, supported by other racists, whether they realize it or not. Everyone of the 74 million who voted for Trump was a moral failure, motivated by racist driven tribalism. They had no platform, just whatever Trump pulled out of his arse at any given moment.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 6, 2022)

That dude should feel embarrassed about running at the mouth like that. Punk ass bitch.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 6, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> This one feels like a paid foreigner or even a bot.


But, but, he said he lives in Michigan and has to go test his runoff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

subwax said:


> Do all Trump supporters favour the shout approach?


Generally, they are a bit excited tonight about Biden's speech, the 1/6 anniversary and some are feeling a bit guilty for being traitors, but most know no shame.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 6, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> But, but, he said he lives in Michigan and has to go test his runoff.


For polonium. Vorkuta is hard this time of year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Biden never said Stinkys name during the speech, just referred to him as a warped and twisted liar, wonder why he left out psycho.


He never utters his name unless he has too, what he said should get Donald all wound up anyway. He will have to hold rallies to get his message out now, since he's off social media and the networks don't carry him. I figure if ya agitate him enough, he will kill off his base with super spreader rallies, if they are crazy enough to let him hold them. I'd say a big tour across the south is in order!


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He never utters his name unless he has too, what he said should get Donald all wound up anyway. He will have to hold rallies to get his message out now, since he's off social media and the networks don't carry him. I figure if ya agitate him enough, he will kill off his base with super spreader rallies, if they are crazy enough to let him hold them. I'd say a big tour across the south is in order!


I like when he refers to him as “the former guy”, it’s descriptive and dismissive all at once. Biden pulled no punches today, I’m sure Trump will resort to his normal “counter punching” BS but it’s a bit toothless with Twitter no longer available. 
SAD!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2022)

Who planted the pipe bombs? 
Who disabled Pence’s key card? 
Who removed the panic buttons? 
Who shared the location of the non-reinforced windows?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 6, 2022)

Lindsey Graham is reportedly under criminal investigation for felony election tampering in Georgia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

It would be nice to see Donald start up his super spreader rallies again! Maybe when they indict him a couple of FBI agents will drag him off the stage in mid rant! Pandemonium, they would need the FBI swat team to get him out of the place, I think they would wait for a more opportune time! It would get him the TV coverage he craves though.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It would be nice to see Donald start up his super spreader rallies again! Maybe when they indict him a couple of FBI agents will drag him off the stage in mid rant! Pandemonium, they would need the FBI swat team to get him out of the place, I think they would wait for a more opportune time! It would get him the TV coverage he craves though.


Yeah but what if he ventures into real America instead tRUMP strongholds 
I know I don’t want stinky in my neck of the woods 
Vaccinated and still nervous


----------



## subwax (Jan 6, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> It says I'm a good man and father. Not some soy fuck boy pedophile defending douche. You can take your LGBTQ agenda and put it as far up your ass as that cock can push it.


I'v never met a real life Trump bellend before - today is a good day.


Soooooo .... tell me .... does your cave have electricity yet?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yeah but what if he ventures into real America instead tRUMP strongholds
> I know I don’t want stinky in my neck of the woods
> Vaccinated and still nervous


Only in red states stupid enough to let him, rallies in the midst of this outbreak, with his crowd would be major disaster. I figure it's a possibility if they agitate him enough, he has no social media and the networks don't carry him any more. He has few options if he wants to get ahead of the emerging story about 1/6 and the challenge to the big lie. Besides it will help to drum more money out of the suckers and Joe pissed him off, which might be the biggest reason.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 6, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Don't take everything so personal. You're the Canadian that hangs out in the US politics section with an opinion on just about everything that doesn't relate to you. If I'm a joke, just laugh and move on. Ill do the same.


Yeah, right!

I have a question for you. How many accounts have you started here?

It's getting old.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> "pay the gadfly no mind"
> 
> "I wish that whining sound would go away"


I used to enjoy trolling them and ripping them a new one, but not so much lately.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, right!
> 
> I have a question for you. How many accounts have you started here?
> 
> It's getting old.


You've got to know you're bin juice when the admin of the site shows you up for the person you are. I presume we'll hear a lot less from him for the foreseeable future.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

WTFisthat! said:


> Wow, you really are hopeless.


Sorry to correct you, but it is indeed you who is hopeless. We can all help you come through it though - all you need to do is reach out and say so.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

As Johnny Foreigner here, I really struggle with the idea that one political party is good, and one is bad - that good / bad parties depends on who you are talking to, so that tells me this thought is fundamentally flawed. This must be an Americanism. We in the UK have realised that all politicians are all self servicing shits, who will take advantage whenever and wherever they can. I am sure that counts for the US too - knowing humanity as we do, there is zero percent chance that one party is actually better than the other. They are the same shade of brown.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> As Johnny Foreigner here, I really struggle with the idea that one political party is good, and one is bad - that good / bad parties depends on who you are talking to, so that tells me this thought is fundamentally flawed. This must be an Americanism. We in the UK have realised that all politicians are all self servicing shits, who will take advantage whenever and wherever they can. I am sure that counts for the US too - knowing humanity as we do, there is zero percent chance that one party is actually better than the other. They are the same shade of brown.


You guys still bend a knee to royalty like pussies, so I am not sure it really matters what you think about our political parties.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You guys still bend a knee to royalty like pussies, so I am not sure it really matters what you think about our political parties.


Sorry? What are you talking about? What do you know of my feelings on royalty? Nothing at all. Doesn't stop you taking shite though, does it.

Your opinions count for absolutely nothing to me, but your sensitivity tells me everything I need to know.

Aren't you the div that thinks Russia is behind everything bad in the world? Nuff said! Don't have a go at me because you're blinkered. Sort your own mess out first!

This is public forum - I'll do and say what I want without ANY fear of what you think.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Sorry? What are you talking about? What do you know of my feelings on royalty? Nothing at all. Doesn't stop you taking shite though, does it.
> 
> Your opinions count for absolutely nothing to me, but your sensitivity tells me everything I need to know.
> 
> ...


Oh no, you made me question everything. Maybe you are right and both of our parties are the same.

lol cuck.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Yeah - Russia made me do it! They made me think you're a complete twat too.

Oh - hang on - no, that was actually my own thought.

And thanks to those that sent me PM's about this guy - you have no reason to fear though - he is a fuckwit - they are proper easy to sort out. And you were all right, of course.

Cuck??? Says the man that has absolutely no action at all - you'd have a good thunderwank if you could find it!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Yeah - Russia made me do it! They made me think you're a complete twat too.
> 
> Oh - hang on - no, that was actually my own thought.
> 
> ...


Look at you pushing the 'dismissive' troll tactic that the Russian military likes to do when they get called out on their lying bullshit. I think that it finally worked this time, I totally believe you are not just another troll or brainwashed idiot and that it is actually me who is getting bad information from all the actual reports and hearings on all the ways that a foreign military has been attacking our societies because you say so in such a convincing manner. Next tell me how Assange is a hero, maybe that will stick this time too.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Oh my god - he's on about Russia again. I am stunned at the efforts he will go to, to prove his shitty point. don't you get it? NOBODY CARES WHAT YOU THINK!!!

The red pill? What the actual fuck are you reading? I wish you'd take a bloody pill.

Bet it sucks to know you in real life.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Oh my god - he's on about Russia again. I am stunned at the efforts he will go to, to prove his shitty point. don't you get it? NOBODY CARES WHAT YOU THINK!!!
> 
> The red pill? What the actual fuck are you reading? I wish you'd take a bloody pill.
> 
> Bet it sucks to know you in real life.










Oh wait, except you are just regurgitating more right wing propaganda that has been shown to be a tool of the Russian military to brainwash people. Next tell us about 'the media' being bad and some sweet internet video you saw that shows the 'truth'.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Its all Russia, Russia, Russia with you. Bet the winter nights just fly by round your place.

Dont you get it -

*NOBODY CARES ABOUT YOUR STUPID OPINIONS ON RUSSIA!!!*


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Its all Russia, Russia, Russia with you. Bet the winter nights just fly by round your place.


lmao it is funny how all the people pushing Russian propaganda use the 'Russia Russia Russia' line.





subwax said:


> Dont you get it -
> 
> *NOBODY CARES ABOUT YOUR STUPID OPINIONS ON RUSSIA!!!*


If it what you say 'I love it'.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

You are obsessed with Russia - tell me, what is it - did a Russian boy turn down your attempts to woo him? Did they laugh at your small member? Did they embarrass you in front of other people?

You post all this Russia nonsense like people are interested - believe you me - they are not, and whats more - you're seen as a joke. I wish I could share my inbox, but I wont.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> I wish I could share my inbox, but I wont


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

errrr .... OK.

Must be a cultural thing.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

culture...which the UK lacks in spades. 

even though you aren't from the UK and are just another sock acct here.

sad!


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> You are obsessed with Russia - tell me, what is it - did a Russian boy turn down your attempts to woo him? Did they laugh at your small member? Did they embarrass you in front of other people?
> 
> You post all this Russia nonsense like people are interested - believe you me - they are not, and whats more - you're seen as a joke. I wish I could share my inbox, but I wont.


Actually, quite a few in the US care about Russian propaganda online. Those concerned include the FBI and Homeland Security, not just a bunch of cannabis enthusiasts on RIU. 
You have been making quite a few uninformed/under-informed statements about how you think things in the US are for the past day or so. That is your right and most of us welcome the discussion, but you’re not speaking from a position of knowledge.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> culture...which the UK lacks in spades.


That is laughable - you do know we have been around for thousands of years, and that the US is but a few centuries old, right? You quite literally could not be more wrong.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> errrr .... OK


errrr... it means i called you out for being a pussy cat. if you had a sack, you'd post up your inbox re: hannimal instead of running your piehole about it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> That is laughable - you do know we have been around for thousands of years, and that the US is but a few centuries old, right? You quite literally could not be more wrong.


without us youngins, your pathetic shit island would be making strudels for the Germans right now. moron.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Actually, quite a few in the US care about Russian propaganda online. Those concerned include the FBI and Homeland Security, not just a bunch of cannabis enthusiasts on RIU.
> You have been making quite a few uninformed/under-informed statements about how you think things in the US are for the past day or so. That is your right and most of us welcome the discussion, but you’re not speaking from a position of knowledge.


Forgive Johnny Foreigner here but all this any Russian talk smacks of paranoia.

Show me the uninformed remarks. Just because you don't understand them, doesnt make them uninformed.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> without us youngins, your pathetic shit island would be making strudels for the Germans right now. moron.


LOL - have you looked in the mirror lately?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

ill be back in a bit.

i've got to take my Sterling 825 into the shop again. seems you wankers can't make a decent car either.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> You are obsessed with Russia - tell me, what is it - did a Russian boy turn down your attempts to woo him? Did they laugh at your small member? Did they embarrass you in front of other people?


Is this 'I am a manly man' shit something you actually think is cool or are you just pushing the bullshit agenda?

Because it is sad that you would think that was clever enough to actually post.



subwax said:


> You post all this Russia nonsense like people are interested - believe you me - they are not, and whats more - you're seen as a joke. I wish I could share my inbox, but I wont.


Oh wow, you are getting messages! You must be popular.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> And fuck you too


awww sweetie, don't get your jacked up teeth into a tizzy.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Oh wow, you are getting messages! You must be popular


spot on, Tinbot.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> LOL - have you looked in the mirror lately?


yes. 

is that British humour or something?


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> awww sweetie, don't get your jacked up teeth into a tizzy.


Must be great to talk and shit out of the same orifice. You're great!!!


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> yes.
> 
> is that British humour or something?


You wouldn't understand it even if it was. It takes a brain to do that.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> spot on, Tinbot.





subwax said:


> You wouldn't understand it even if it was. It takes a brain to do that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You guys still bend a knee to royalty like pussies, so I am not sure it really matters what you think about our political parties.




The second biggest con since the invention of religion, royal blood lines LOL.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Great comeback!

Try to put some effort in, for christ's sake. It makes it more entertaining that way.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Oh my god - he's on about Russia again. I am stunned at the efforts he will go to, to prove his shitty point. don't you get it? NOBODY CARES WHAT YOU THINK!!!
> 
> The red pill? What the actual fuck are you reading? I wish you'd take a bloody pill.
> 
> Bet it sucks to know you in real life.


I’m very interested in what he has to say 
You not so much 
Should I have messaged you about it?


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The second biggest con since the invention of religion, royal blood lines LOL.


Couldnt agree more - the quicker we get rid of the blood sucking paedophine leeches, the better!!!


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


Nice Shawn Michaels meme, but you would have gotten extra bonus points if you’d worked in British Bulldog one.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m very interested in what he has to say
> You not so much
> Should I have messaged you about it?


Nah - I would have ignored it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

I don’t know what happened. He seemed nice at first.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Its all Russia, Russia, Russia with you. Bet the winter nights just fly by round your place.
> 
> Dont you get it -
> 
> *NOBODY CARES ABOUT YOUR STUPID OPINIONS ON RUSSIA!!!*


Let us go with Putin’s puppet then


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Nice Shawn Michaels meme, but you would have gotten extra bonus points if you’d worked in British Bulldog one.


I was going to go with a Putin is disappointed/embarrassed meme about his shit performance, but was feeling like this troll is not really worth the effort.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t know what happened. He seemed nice at first.


Russians always do


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Not worth the effort, yet you still did it!

LOL


----------



## HGCC (Jan 7, 2022)

Bad beans for breakfast I guess.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Yup - thats me - a Russian.

I have been called many things, but being called Russian is definitely a first.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Bad beans for breakfast I guess.


I dont like American beans - I prefer Russian beans!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 7, 2022)

Putin likes to molest little boys, he's one twisted midget.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

What concerns me most about that comment is it seems the only way to know that for sure is to have actually seen it in person.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Russians always do


And you'd know that how, exactly?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> What concerns me most about that comment is it seems the only way to know that for sure is to have actually seen it in person.


^^^ How dare you call me a Russian troll!

^^^* sticks up for Putin


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> awww sweetie, don't get your jacked up teeth into a tizzy.


Its all good - takes a lot more than Internet bashing to rile me up, I can assure you.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> ^^^ How dare you call me a Russian troll!
> 
> ^^^* sticks up for Putin


Sticking up for Putin how?

Isnt your post trolling?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Its all good - takes a lot more than Internet bashing to rile me up, I can assure you.


It is easy to take shit when you are paid to be a moron I'd guess.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Aaahh - jeez - you're back again. Isnt there something Russian you have to attack? No, I am not Russian either, but I don't hate them like you do.

I'll take the comment about easy to talk shit from who it came from! Hypocrite springs to mind.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Its real easy - be respectful and I will reciprocate in kind - always.

Think you're better than me just because you have more posts or have been here longer - I will again reciprocate in kind.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> ^^^ How dare you call me a Russian troll!
> 
> ^^^* sticks up for Putin




Maybe he likes ride bareback with the twisted midget.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Who - Me or Putin? Its getting hard to tell.

I prefer my midgets straight, to be fair.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Its all good - takes a lot more than Internet bashing to rile me up, I can assure you.


Yeah you seem triggered today. Did the KGB……errr I mean MI6 raid your flat this morning?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Aaahh - jeez - you're back again. Isnt there something Russian you have to attack? No, I am not Russian either, but I don't hate them like you do.
> 
> I'll take the comment about easy to talk shit from who it came from! Hypocrite springs to mind.


I never said you were a Russian. And I don't hate the Russian people.

So try again snowflake. Right after you pray to your royal overlords or whatever you do when you bend a knee to your betters.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yeah you seem triggered today. Did the KGB……errr I mean MI6 raid your flat this morning?


Was the KGB - they always get to me.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I never said you were a Russian. And I don't hate the Russian people.
> 
> So try again snowflake. Right after you pray to your royal overlords or whatever you do when you bend a knee to your betters.


Do you actually read the stuff you type?

If anyone buys up the royal shit, its the Americans and Canadians. They go weak at the knees when it comes to the royal family.

I'll help you out here - I am no fan of the royal family, so slagging them off has absolutely no impact on me at all - in fact, I am more likely to agree with you than anything else. Just so you are aware.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Was the KGB - they always get to me.


You better pick up your game or you’ll be working in the salt mines.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

I love a good day at the salt mine, me. I know you do too - dont lie!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Do you actually read the stuff you type?


Often, which is why I know you are full of shit about me saying you are a Russian and that I hate the Russian people.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Often, which is why I know you are full of shit about me saying you are a Russian and that I hate the Russian people.


Get some glasses and re-read your posts.

So you often read your posts, do you - is that some kind of condition or illness? Does it make you excited in your gentleman's garden when you read how you put down that nasty English / Russian man? Or is it just that even you cant understand your words!


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 7, 2022)

I wonder if this is potroasts sock account? ^ If it is, good tactic to keep me from the politics. Well played. Im out of here!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m done with this one, it’s getting boring. Too bad, he had such promise.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m done with this one, it’s getting boring. Too bad, he had such promise.


I think all sides of the aisle can agree with that.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I wonder if this is potroasts sock account? ^ If it is, good tactic to keep me from the politics. Well played. Im out of here!


Yayyy - he's back - I was worried that you wouldn't turn up after you had your arse handed to you last time. Good to see you're back for more.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m done with this one, it’s getting boring. Too bad, he had such promise.


Boring is as boring does! Its fun to be boring - I thought you felt the same way.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I wonder if this is potroasts sock account? ^ If it is, good tactic to keep me from the politics. Well played. Im out of here!


It’s just as well. You weren’t doing very good in this section anyway.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I think all sides of the aisle can agree with that.


No - not all sides!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Get some glasses and re-read your posts.
> 
> So you often read your posts, do you - is that some kind of condition or illness? Does it make you excited in your gentleman's garden when you read how you put down that nasty English / Russian man? Or is it just that even you cant understand your words!


You are boring and there is no point in chasing my tail to prove you are wrong.









Good luck with your stupid troll spam.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks mate. Good luck to you too.

What a great guy!


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You are boring and there is no point in chasing my tail to prove you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took you a while to sort out that meme, huh?


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You are boring and there is no point in chasing my tail to prove you are wrong.


You've spent pretty much all day trying to get one over on a boring person - now what does that say about you?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> You've spent pretty much all day trying to get one over on a boring person - now what does that say about you?


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Nice - you sure do love copying and pasting, huh?

You do know that copy and paste, and Internet memes, were invented by Russians, right? You're inadvertently supporting mother Russia here, comrad.

Here's something I saw that reminded me of you:

hanimmal's song


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Looks like more evidence for the 1/6 panel and Trump's eventual trial.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump news - live: Ex-president’s order to seize voting machines revealed


Trump news today




www.independent.co.uk





*Jan 6 riot news – live: Trump refused ‘stay peaceful’ tweet, says aide as ex-president fumes at Biden speech*

Donald Trump hesitated and initially refused to tweet the words “stay peaceful” when his supporters breached the Capitol building and attacked police officers on 6 January last year, it is claimed.

A former aide of the president, who wished to remain anonymous, told CNN that Mr Trump was “very reluctant to put out anything when it [the Capitol riot] was unfolding.”

The aide used to work in the White House’s West Wing, the broadcaster said, and was reportedly close to the messaging that was being put out during the riot.

Meahile, Joe Biden gave his much-trailed speech marking the anniversary of the deadly riot at the US Capitol on 6 January 2021 – a searing address in which he condemned Donald Trump for watching TV during the insurrection as his supporters attacked Congress.

He also dismissed the idea that the insurrectionists were “patriots” as he urged Americans to protect democracy.

Mr Trump has responded by releasing three statements continuing to air his grievances and conspiracy theories about the 2020 election while calling for the “MAGA nation” to “rise up” against the Biden administration over vaccine mandates.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> As Johnny Foreigner here, I really struggle with the idea that one political party is good, and one is bad - that good / bad parties depends on who you are talking to, so that tells me this thought is fundamentally flawed. This must be an Americanism. We in the UK have realised that all politicians are all self servicing shits, who will take advantage whenever and wherever they can. I am sure that counts for the US too - knowing humanity as we do, there is zero percent chance that one party is actually better than the other. They are the same shade of brown.


Please read some news from the States that isn’t being propagandized. You may have a belief barrier, but that is sentiment and not fact. Hanimmal recommends AP and Reuters as “least biased, most factual”.

an example:








'Slow-motion insurrection': How GOP seizes election power


In the weeks leading up to the deadly insurrection at the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, a handful of Americans — well-known politicians, obscure local bureaucrats — stood up to block then-President Donald Trump’s unprecedented attempt to overturn a free and fair vote of the American people.




apnews.com





(edit) never mind.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Thats cool - I'll leave you to your political discussions - I'm here for the weed, not the politics.

Can you pls explain what a belief barrier is?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Its fun to be boring


how very british of you. lol. 

take a pic of any license plate with a note that says hanimmal sucks next to it within 5 minutes and i'll wire you 100 pounds.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> how very british of you. lol.


At least we know what we are, and what others think we are. I'm fine with that. I bet you've not met many from this side of the pond, right?



rkymtnman said:


> take a pic of any license plate with a note that says hanimmal sucks next to it within 5 minutes and i'll wire you 100 pounds.


Not sure why you would want me to do that, to be honest.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> how very british of you. lol.
> 
> take a pic of any license plate with a note that says hanimmal sucks next to it within 5 minutes and i'll wire you 100 pounds.



Can I win? I’m not British so I assume my prize is in pounds of weed, correct? I take rubles too tho.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Not sure why you would want me to do that, to be honest.


all those thousands of years of inbreeding on your tiny rock has taken it's toll I see.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> View attachment 5062105
> Can I win? I’m not British so I assume my prize is in pounds of weed, correct? I take rubles too tho.


100 pounds UK to Rubles?
I actually think you owe me money! lol.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m done with this one, it’s getting boring. Too bad, he had such promise.


The Chinese guy was much better


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> The Chinese guy was much better


wasn't his user name Sum Ting Wong?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> The Chinese guy was much better


Which one was that again?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Which one was that again?


Depends on the day


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Which one was that again?


Won Hung Lo


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> all those thousands of years of inbreeding on your tiny rock has taken it's toll I see.


Yeah - thats right.

Good to see you've been over here, to form that opinion, right? Have a look at the laughing stock your country has become before starting to throw shade on others.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Yeah - thats right.
> 
> Good to see you've been over here, to form that opinion, right? *Have a look at the laughing stock your country has become before starting to throw shade on others.*


Link?


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Link?


Do your own work - its really easy.

Just google "Trump" - if you still cant see how the whole was laughing at you, you have absolutely no hope at all. 

I am stunned a touch that someone would ask for a link - have you not been watching the news over the last decade?

Come and spend a night with me in the pub - we'll soon tell you about the laughing stock that is America.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Do your own work - its really easy.


Troll response. Honest people provide links. I keep trying to be ok with you and you keep being a colossal knob. 
Okay then.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Yeah - thats right.
> 
> Good to see you've been over here, to form that opinion, right? Have a look at the laughing stock your country has become before starting to throw shade on others.


my opinion of the Brits is from Downton Abbey and the British baking show. bunch of cock smugglers it seems to me that dress up like fancy boys. 

and the 2 funniest comedians are the ones that don't talk: mr bean and benny hill.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Like you're a good judge of character.

Go ask anyone outside of the US.

Links??? What on earth do they prove? Nothing at all - far too subjective. Try asking someone instead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> 100 pounds UK to Rubles?
> I actually think you owe me money! lol.


If Vlad makes a move on the Ukraine, Rubles will be cheaper than toilet paper. 

I wonder while Vlad is making all these moves that upset markets, are his buddies and perhaps him, profiting off it? They already know what will happen and markets are international and where there's a market, there's a futures market...


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> my opinion of the Brits is from Downton Abbey and the British baking show. bunch of cock smugglers it seems to me that dress up like fancy boys.
> 
> and the 2 funniest comedians are the ones that don't talk: mr bean and benny hill.


Way to show the level of your intelligence. 

I wish you wouldnt talk either.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Do your own work - its really easy.
> 
> Just google "Trump" - if you still cant see how the whole was laughing at you, you have absolutely no hope at all.
> 
> ...


The links we provide inform just as much as their content. Your disdain for showing us who you are is also a classic troll tactic.

You say you cannot abide idiots. Why then are you so determined to perfectly mimic one such’s behavior. “Google Trump”. quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

You can call me a troll all you like - I care little. To me, its an easy way out of accepting a few home truths. You call me a troll, I call you a troll - so what?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Way to show the level of your intelligence.
> 
> I wish you wouldnt talk either.


Du bist lustig, kleine Madchen. 

if it weren't for us, you'd know what that means.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> You can call me a troll all you like - I care little. To me, its an easy way out of accepting a few home truths. You call me a troll, I call you a troll - so what?


be proud of be English, you guys are the only country to make a worse car than the French.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Du bist ein eier peller, Eischlog.

Yeah right - The good old US of A saves the whole world!!!

Your arrogance is astounding.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Like you're a good judge of character.
> 
> Go ask anyone outside of the US.
> 
> Links??? What on earth do they prove? Nothing at all - far too subjective. Try asking someone instead.


That is less subjective? Oh my.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> be proud of be English, you guys are the only country to make a worse car than the French.


Fuck me - American cars are the absolule pits - how can you possible try to suggest otherwise. That is a joke, right?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Du bist lustig, kleines Mädchen.
> 
> if it weren't for us, you'd know what that means.


Fify


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> That is less subjective? Oh my.


Not if you want an honest opinion.

Seriously - do you guys not think that the American image globally has not been tarnished? Do you think I am making that up?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Not if you want an honest opinion.


Ask anyone in this country their opinion and you stand a 1-in-2 chance of getting a dupe of the liar press. That is perhaps the dumbest thing you’ve said so far, in competition with your refusal to put down the both sides idiocy.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> your refusal to put down the both sides idiocy.


Please explain, and I will address it - I cant at the moment, as it makes no sense to me.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Please explain, and I will address it - I cant at the moment, as it makes no sense to me.


Review my posts to you. I’ve laid it out in sequence. Hell, I even did you the courtesy of a link to real journalism. Do your own work, as I have so recently been chided.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Ask anyone in this country their opinion and you stand a 1-in-2 chance of getting a dupe of the liar press.


And posting a link mitigates that how? I can post a link to a publication that hates Americans - I can also post a link to one that loves it. How is that not subjective?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> And posting a link mitigates that how? I can post a link to a publication that hates Americans - I can also post a link to one that loves it. How is that not subjective?


You have exhausted my patience. You are an interesting variant on the usual shutterminded right-wing troll.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Review my posts to you. I’ve laid it out in sequence. Hell, I even did you the courtesy of a link to real journalism. Do your own work, as I have so recently been chided.


Chided - good word.

I'll skip re-reading, if thats ok with you. I don't have the time.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> You have exhausted my patience. You are an interesting variant on the usual shutterminded right-wing troll.


Proves you know nothing - I don't have a night wing bone in my body. Ignorance is bliss, right?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Proves you know nothing - I don't have a night wing bone in my body. Ignorance is bliss, right?


I do not believe you.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I do not believe you.


Your choice - nothing I can do to change that, and I am happy with that.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Chided - good word.
> 
> I'll skip re-reading, if thats ok with you. I don't have the time.


It looks like you have a lot of time.

Apparently even British meth is superior to that of the colonies’.


----------



## Dryxi (Jan 7, 2022)

What is being argued atm?


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

We're proud of our meth - you dream about our quality!

I have time, but choose how to spend it. Same as you, it would appear.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Dryxi said:


> What is being argued atm?


Great question. Anything and everything, it seems.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Fify


Thanks but I didnt need you to describe yourself on my posts - its quite evident to use already.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> We're proud of our meth - you dream about our quality!
> 
> I have time, but choose how to spend it. Same as you, it seems.


You’re right, I do have lots of time on my hands and I’m thankful to be in a position where I don’t have to work anymore.

I hang out here because I like the people here. If I didn’t, I wouldn’t be here complaining about them and would probably do something else.

I know you don’t value my advice so I won’t tell you how much better off you would be doing something else.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Fify


thanks! i couldn't find my Umlaut key. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

if sockwax was really English, he'd realize that he helped subsidize Trump and his con. lmao!









U.K. Government Gives Trump $4 Million To Support Loss-Making Golf Courses


Donald Trump's Scottish golf courses have been handed £3 million ($4 million) in Covid support packages from the British government as the businesses report losses in excess of £5 million ($6.7 million).




www.forbes.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> thanks! i couldn't find my Umlaut key. lol


Dead easy on the phone. On the desktop I have to screw with alt-numpad combos.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You’re right, I do have lots of time on my hands and I’m thankful to be in a position where I don’t have to work anymore.
> 
> I hang out here because I like the people here. If I didn’t, I wouldn’t be here complaining about them and would probably do something else.
> 
> I know you don’t value my advice so I won’t tell you how much better off you would be doing something else.


he's just upset because his nanny state won't let him in the pubs until 16:00 cause they can't handle their alcohol. lol


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hang out here because I like the people here. If I didn’t, I wouldn’t be here complaining about them and would probably do something else.


Fair enough - you seem like a likeable guy to me. Being popular on an Internet forum is not important to me though - I would much rather be myself, and if others do not like me (and I know they don't), I can live with that. It really has no bearing on my life at all.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Dead easy on the phone. On the desktop I have to screw with alt-numpad combos.


yeah, this sock wasn't worth the extra 3 seconds it would have taken me.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> he's just upset because his nanny state won't let him in the pubs until 16:00 cause they can't handle their alcohol. lol


Yeah - you got me - that is EXACTLY why I am upset.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> if sockwax was really English, he'd realize that he helped subsidize Trump and his con. lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have determined one thing -no higher education. Anyone who has been to college or university (not on an athletic scholarship) knows and does not deride the imperative to list one’s sources.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> yeah, this sock wasn't worth the extra 3 seconds it would have taken me.


... and yet you made the effort to post - classic!!!


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> We have determined one thing -no higher education. Anyone who has been to college or university (not on an athletic scholarship) knows and does not deride the imperative to list one’s sources.


You went to Uni too? Where?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Yeah - you got me - that is EXACTLY why I am upset.


the angrier you get, the less british you sound m8. lol.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> if sockwax was really English, he'd realize that he helped subsidize Trump and his con. lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care about politics - I know you're really hoping that making obnoxious and ignorant statements about politics will hurts me, but I just don't care. I really and honestly don't. Please feel free to keep posting though - its all good.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> ... and yet you made the effort to post - classic!!!


taking a break from trimming right now which sucks more than your Dad.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> the angrier you get, the less british you sound m8. lol.


Yup - I am spewing hatred at the moment. Furious, I am. You have really got me. I am so angry I just don't know what to do.


GGGRRRRRRRR to me!!!


----------



## printer (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> And posting a link mitigates that how? I can post a link to a publication that hates Americans - I can also post a link to one that loves it. How is that not subjective?


Keep up writing stuff that has little in the way of content that will stick to you.







I will pass over your posts. Not much to them so why bother?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> I don't care about politics - I know you're really hoping that making obnoxious and ignorant statements about politics will hurts me, but I just don't care. I really and honestly don't. Please feel free to keep posting though - its all good.


if you lived in england, your taxes went into trump's pockets. there is nothing political about that dumb shite.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> taking a break from trimming right now which sucks more than your Dad.


Your mum told me you'd say that about my Dad - well, at least I think she did - she had her mouth full at the time.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> if you lived in england, your taxes went into trump's pockets. there is nothing political about that dumb shite.


Great post. You are a legend, for sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

That's ok, she's white!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Capitol rioter seen holding Nancy Pelosi’s sign now accused in fatal Missouri crash


A Missouri woman who was seen on camera holding a broken sign from House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's office during the U.S. Capitol riot allegedly caused a crash Wednesday that left one person dead and another seriously injured, according to authorities and her lawyer.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> I don't care about politics - I know you're really hoping that making obnoxious and ignorant statements about politics will hurts me, but I just don't care. I really and honestly don't. Please feel free to keep posting though - its all good.


Then stay out of politics 
Simple


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

printer said:


> Keep up writing stuff that has little in the way of content that will stick to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I will pass over your posts. Not much to them so why bother?


Your opinion, which you are most definitely welcome to.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> No - I'll do what I like, and fuck you. Simple, really.


Triggered …


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Triggered …


Of course you think I am.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Fair enough - you seem like a likeable guy to me. Being popular on an Internet forum is not important to me though - I would much rather be myself, and if others do not like me (and I know they don't), I can live with that. It really has no bearing on my life at all.


There are some that may dispute your “likeable” characterization.

Im not interested in being popular either and I too am being myself. The difference between us is that me being myself isn’t being an obnoxious boor.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> There are some that may dispute your “likeable” characterization.
> 
> Im not interested in being popular either and I too am being by myself. The difference between us is that me being myself isn’t being an obnoxious boor.


The more interesting trait is this vacillation between threat posture and abject submission. I’ve seen this in abused animals.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> The more interesting trait is this vacillation between threat posture and abject submission. I’ve seen this in abused animals.


And snowflakes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

World Wide Web Wyyzrd said:


> Wow...
> 
> It's been a year now, and there are still people pretending that these butthurt retards are violent terrorists.
> 
> Shocking, I know.


so what is your definition of domestic terrorism, if it doesn't include attacking police officers, making death threats, trespassing on federal property with violent intent, and trying to overthrow the results of a perfectly legal election?...just curious...


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what is your definition of domestic terrorism, if it doesn't include attacking police officers, making death threats, trespassing on federal property with violent intent, and trying to overthrow the results of a perfectly legal election?...just curious...


Flash in the pan, that one


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Du bist ein eier peller, Eischlog.
> 
> Yeah right - The good old US of A saves the whole world!!!
> 
> Your arrogance is astounding.


yes, but nothing like the arrogance of the British, who according to themselves, developed the entire civilized world, by trying to make most of it a british colony...screw all the brown people who already had their own forms of government and didn't need, want, or ask for british "help".....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> No - I'll do what I like, and fuck you. Simple, really. What are you going to do about it? Cry more and make silly posts? Yeah, am expecting that already. Try something new.


wow, it seems faux english people are even more obnoxious than real english people, if that's possible...


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes, but nothing like the arrogance of the British, who according to themselves, developed the entire civilized world, by trying to make most of it a british colony...screw all the brown people who already had their own forms of government and didn't need, want, or ask for british "help".....


We have our place in shame, you are absolutely right. Its coming back to haunt us now though, and it appears we will be paying for the faults of our forefathers.

The rest of your post is uneducated horseshite though. Does sound like someone trying to defend themselves.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow, it seems faux english people are even more obnoxious than real english people, if that's possible...


How the hell you can talk is beyond me. Its a joke, right?

Faux English - isn't that describing Americans? You know you come from our stock, right? The American Indians are the true Americans - you're just an abortion of various countries.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> There are some that may dispute your “likeable” characterization.
> 
> Im not interested in being popular either and I too am being myself. The difference between us is that me being myself isn’t being an obnoxious boor.


Maybe I am an obnoxious boar - we all have our cross to bear, right. I am too old to care about negative opinions of me. You don't have to communicate with me, which is at odds with the fact that you have literally spend the whole day doing so. If I didn't know better, I'd say you holding a candle for me, don't you, you cheeky so-and-so.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Not if you want an honest opinion.
> 
> Seriously - do you guys not think that the American image globally has not been tarnished? Do you think I am making that up?


no, we just don't give a fuck...we're worried about getting our own house in order before we start to criticize other countries, like britain...which certainly has things to be criticized about...like electing boris johnson...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Your mum told me you'd say that about my Dad - well, at least I think she did - she had her mouth full at the time.


me Mum told me about you. she chokes on small bones.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> me Mum told me about you. she chokes on small bones.


You do have to remember - there were LOTS of people in the room at the time - it could have been any one of usl.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

anybody else picturing sockwax's Mum?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> You do have to remember - there were LOTS of people in the room at the time - it could have been any one of usl.


imitation is the highest form of flattery.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Oh my aching ribs - that is sooo funny.

Have you considered a career as a comedian?

No? Thought not - probably just as well.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> How the hell you can talk is beyond me. Its a joke, right?
> 
> Faux English - isn't that describing Americans? You know you come from our stock, right? The American Indians are the true Americans - you're just an abortion of various countries.


no joke, completely serious...we came from stock from all of europe, it's just the super stuck up, elitist assholes who claim "direct descent" from the british...and you're just a bastardish mix of angles, saxons, jutes, frisians, romans, gauls...


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> imitation is the highest form of flattery.


You're right - she certainly was popular that day, I can tell you!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> boar


bore would be proper Queen's Engish, M8.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> anybody else picturing sockwax's Mum?
> 
> View attachment 5062163


Is that Bennie Hill or Gordon Ramsey?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> You're right - she certainly was popular that day, I can tell you!!!


She said your Dad was the best fluffer she'd ever worked with. Did you inherit his talents?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Maybe we should just start a thread to refight the war of independence/ American revolution!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Chided - good word.
> 
> I'll skip re-reading, if thats ok with you. I don't have the time.


you don't have the time? you have other forums to troll badly?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Is that Bennie Hill or Gordon Ramsey?


BH. lol. i loved when he dressed in drag.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't have the time? you have other forums to troll badly?


is it really a troll if nobody here believes he's english? or is that just seeking attention?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Maybe I am an obnoxious boar - we all have our cross to bear, right. I am too old to care about negative opinions of me. You don't have to communicate with me, which is at odds with the fact that you have literally spend the whole day doing so. If I didn't know better, I'd say you holding a candle for me, don't you, you cheeky so-and-so.


you're not a boar, you're a boor...ok, i don't know you, maybe you're both...you're certainly a rude swine...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're not a boar, you're a boor...ok, i don't know you, maybe you're both...you're certainly a rude swine...


I liked him better as a lurker


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're not a boar, you're a boor...ok, i don't know you, maybe you're both...you're certainly a rude swine...


if she really is english, a wild boar probably has better teeth. lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Oh my aching ribs - that is sooo funny.
> 
> Have you considered a career as a comedian?
> 
> No? Thought not - probably just as well.


i wonder how hard Rowan Atkinson would kick your ass for using his image and acting like a fuckhead...? you should have picked Baldrick, much more appropriate


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Is that Bennie Hill or Gordon Ramsey?


It’s Jeremy Clarkson, mumbling some calumny on “immigrants”.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder how hard Rowan Atkinson would kick your ass for using his image and acting like a fuckhead...? you should have picked Baldrick, much more appropriate


Says Lord Percy!!!

LMAO


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe we should just start a thread to refight the war of independence/ American revolution!


oh baby, i would love that...finally get to shut the arrogant fucks up about who saved who when...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> So in one sentence, you call yourself "from stock from all of europe,", and in the next you accuse us of being a "bastardish" race. Bit rich, don't you think? Mde even worse by the fact thst you came from the very mix you accuse us of.
> 
> Do you give out lectures at schools or Universities? I bet a man with such a sharp mind and command of the English language would go down a storm at Yale or MIT.
> 
> You are an uneducated moron. I have nothing more to say to someone like you,


You left out the F word 
Get er done


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> It’s Jeremy Clarkson, mumbling some calumny on “immigrants”.


You sure it isnt Bill Cosby?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> is it really a troll if nobody here believes he's english? or is that just seeking attention?


does it really matter? an insulting little prick asshole is an insulting little prick asshole, no matter what country he claims to be from


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh baby, i would love that...finally get to shut the arrogant fucks up about who saved who when...


Pot ... Kettle ... Black


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe we should just start a thread to refight the war of independence/ American revolution!


my money is on the Yanks again.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does it really matter? an insulting little prick asshole is an insulting little prick asshole, no matter what country he claims to be from


At least you know exactly who and what you are, Thats got to count for something, right?


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does it really matter? an insulting little prick asshole is an insulting little prick asshole, no matter what country he claims to be from


Is this the right time to say Triggered?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> So in one sentence, you call yourself "from stock from all of europe,", and in the next you accuse us of being a "bastardish" race. Bit rich, don't you think? Mde even worse by the fact thst you came from the very mix you accuse us of.
> 
> Do you give out lectures at schools or Universities? I bet a man with such a sharp mind and command of the English language would go down a storm at Yale or MIT.
> 
> You are an uneducated moron. I have nothing more to say to someone like you,


no, because i'm just making a comparison...i don't mind that we're made up of ancestry from all over the world, it's not an insult to me...i personally have ancestors from britain, germany, romania...probably other places as well, and i have no problem with any of them...unlike yourself, who seems to use nationality as away to determine someones worth....


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> my money is on the Yanks again.
> 
> View attachment 5062175


You usually go looking for men dressed in period costumes? I bet your Internet search history will show a few surprises there!!!


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, because i'm just making a comparison...i don't mind that we're made up of ancestry from all over the world, it's not an insult to me...i personally have ancestors from britain, germany, romania...probably other places as well, and i have no problem with any of them...unlike yourself, who seems to use nationality as away to determine someones worth....


Can I be honest with you - I don't actually give a shit about your knuckle dragging uneducated racist comments - is that a bad thing to say?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> my money is on the Yanks again.
> 
> View attachment 5062175


Canada will stay out of it this time, we don't need to burn down the WH again with Joe in it!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Can I be honest with you - I don't actually give a shit about your knuckle dragging uneducated racist comments - is that a bad thing to say?


Triggered again 
Now its time


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Pot ... Kettle ... Black


yeah, but your pot was black for centuries before my kettle was even cast...everything we learned about empire stealing, , we learned from you


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but your pot was black for centuries before my kettle was even cast...everything we learned about empire stealing, , we learned from you


I will concede that that is most likely close to the truth. I am not proud of that part of our history, but I also think you have absolutely no room to talk in the slightest.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're not a boar, you're a boor...ok, i don't know you, maybe you're both...you're certainly a rude swine...


I was going to make a comment about that too but decided against it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Is this the right time to say Triggered?


there's a difference between triggered and mildly irritated...if i was triggered, you'd be seeing a lot more foul language, and personal comments...right now i'm just meeting arrogance with arrogance...and rudeness with rudeness...and you can't seem to realize you're arguing with yourself in a mirror


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Triggered again
> Now its time


Sure thing - you got me - damn, you're so good at spotting them - I just cant hide from you, can I?


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I was going to make a comment about that too but decided against it.


Dont stop on my behalf - please grammar police me all you want.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's a difference between triggered and mildly irritated...if i was triggered, you'd be seeing a lot more foul language, and personal comments...right now i'm just meeting arrogance with arrogance...and rudeness with rudeness...and you can't seem to realize you're arguing with yourself in a mirror


No - you are just arrogant - period. At least be honest about it.

I'm getting touches of bitterness too? And feelings of inadequacy - I'm right, am I not?

We call that SCM over here - Small Cock Man.

Its fine - don't get upset - there are people than can help -you just need to reach out for the help you so clearly need.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> You usually go looking for men dressed in period costumes? I bet your Internet search history will show a few surprises there!!!


one of the signs of a bad troll is resorting to a persons sexual preferences, especially in a political forum...tell you what, i'll post a screen shot of my search history if you do the same....


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> I will concede that that is most likely close to the truth. I am not proud of that part of our history, but I also think you have absolutely no room to talk in the slightest.


i wasn't the one that brought it up...


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one of the signs of a bad troll is resorting to a persons sexual preferences, especially in a political forum...tell you what, i'll post a screen shot of my search history if you do the same....


Great - was hoping you'd reply - was fairly confident you couldn't resist, with your condition and all.

I gather from your response to me previous post that I was close to the mark. I am sorry to hear that, but there are places you can go where they can help you.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but your pot was black for centuries before my kettle was even cast...everything we learned about empire stealing, , we learned from you


Yes - you were the one that brought it up.

Does having a small cock make you forget shit too? Damn, it really takes over, right?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> No - you are just arrogant - period. At least be honest about it.
> 
> I'm getting touches of bitterness too? And feelings of inadequacy - I'm right, am I not?
> 
> ...


feeling of inadequacy?.... 
dude...you are the one that needs to seek a career in comedy...and as far as any arrogance i feel, it's at least as deserved as the arrogance you feel....
you know, feelings of inadequacy and being arrogant are usually mutually exclusive...before you try and fail at diagnosing others, try diagnosing yourself first..although you're obviously going to fail at that as well, being as self deluded as you are


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wasn't the one that brought it up...


Great avatar, by the way - is that your cum face?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

Does anyone know how to properly polish sub wax? I seem to be rubbing it the wrong way.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Does anyone know how to properly polish sub wax? I seem to be rubbing it the wrong way.


Job one is surface the sub.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Great - was hoping you'd reply - was fairly confident you couldn't resist, with your condition and all.
> 
> I gather from your response to me previous post that I was close to the mark. I am sorry to hear that, but there are places you can go where they can help you.


i'm old and happy with my condition...no intent to seek any kind of help, especially not on the diagnoses of a failed troll...i wonder if this is all you're bad at, if you suck this badly at everything, you're posting from a public library, where you just washed your ass in the sink in the bathroom...


----------



## HGCC (Jan 7, 2022)

That's a lot of back and forth fellas.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> feeling of inadequacy?....
> dude...you are the one that needs to seek a career in comedy...and as far as any arrogance i feel, it's at least as deserved as the arrogance you feel....
> you know, feelings of inadequacy and being arrogant are usually mutually exclusive...before you try and fail at diagnosing others, try diagnosing yourself first..although you're obviously going to fail at that as well, being as self deluded as you are


Of course you feel the arrogance is deserved.

Not understanding the concept that people acting in an arrogant way could be masking feelings of inadequacy? Oh - I am surprised. Perhaps a tad too close the the mark.

I have had the piss taken out of my by professionals, my cum faced chum - absolutely nothing you can say has any impact on me at all. Shame we can say its reciprocated.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Great avatar, by the way - is that your cum face?


ask your mom, she was the one holding the hot towels at the orgy, because no one wanted to fuck her...(i can get personal too, failed faux english troll)
now, i'm going to ignore you, because you have absolutely nothing of value to contribute to this or any other conversation...byebye, "english" troll....


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm old and happy with my condition...no intent to seek any kind of help, especially not on the diagnoses of a failed troll...i wonder if this is all you're bad at, if you suck this badly at everything, you're posting from a public library, where you just washed your ass in the sink in the bathroom...


Dunno - I think you might need to speak to someone, actually - I think you'll find it will help.

So using your own logic against you, you're also posting in a public forum, so you're also washing your tiny little cock the same sink too. That, my uneducated bogtrotter, is called hypocrisy. 

Try to think more before cowboying your keyboard into action.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Dunno - I think you might need to speak to someone, actually - I think you'll find it will help.
> 
> So using your own logic against you, you're also posting in a public forum, so you're also washing your tiny little cock the same sink too. That, my uneducated bogtrotter, is called hypocrisy.
> 
> Try to think more before cowboying your keyboard into action.


Take the man’s penis out of your mouth, already


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ask your mom, she was the one holding the hot towels at the orgy, because no one wanted to fuck her...(i can get personal too, failed faux english troll)
> now, i'm going to ignore you, because you have absolutely nothing of value to contribute to this or any other conversation...byebye, "english" troll....


You know - funny I should mention it - my mum did mention a sad looking guy with a really small cock the other night. How she laughed!!!

On no - dont just go - Jog on!!!


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Take the man’s penis out of your mouth, already


Christ - its that small I didnt even realise.

Odd that you're talking about a penis though. Bet that got you all excited, didnt it?

Bless you, you retarded little pervert.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

Top Republicans mark Jan. 6 with silence









Top Republicans mark Jan. 6 with silence, deflection


NEW YORK (AP) — Oh, how things have changed. Just a year ago, many Republicans joined Democrats in reacting with horror to the Capitol insurrection, denouncing both the violence perpetrated by the rioters and the role played by former President Donald Trump in stoking the outrage that fueled...




apnews.com





Reading the article I was reminded of Lindsey Graham’s remarks after the insurrection. “All I can say is count me out. Enough is enough,”

In light of the latest developments, those words sound incriminating to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Top Republicans mark Jan. 6 with silence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lindsay might get indicted for election crimes in Georgia, that carries prison time.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lindsay might get indict for election crimes in Georgia, that carries prison time.


I hope they find something real to hang on McCarthy. He is now the poster child for the disease.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Top Republicans mark Jan. 6 with silence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many seats would say, the Tories get in Canada if they behaved this way and their supporters stormed Parliament over an election that wasn't even close? Negative numbers are not allowed, you can only go as low as zero.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I hope they find something real to hang on McCarthy. He is now the poster child for the disease.


He's a witness for the 1/6 panel and a grand jury, they will want his testimony and it will be hard for them to show up in the house with subpoena's hanging over their heads. The Sargent at arms could drag their asses before the committee with no legal issues if they are in the capitol, no courts needed and it might come to that. Anybody with a house subpoena that doesn't answer it, should be unseated, or kicked off committees and have the house speaker refuse to recognize them. There is more than the courts that can be used against them.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Thanks mate. Good luck to you too.
> 
> What a great guy!


Wake up cranky this morning, subby?

You aren't making many friends today.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Christ - its that small I didnt even realise.
> 
> Odd that you're talking about a penis though. Bet that got you all excited, didnt it?
> 
> Bless you, you retarded little pervert.


speaking of tiny penises, 

Would you want Trump to be your national leader for four more years?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> speaking of tiny penises,
> 
> Would you want Trump to be your national leader for four more years?


He responds better to ebonics
And has the typical right wing interest in what is in other peoples pants 
Pro tip


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

The democrats need to play hard ball with these treasonous assholes and start making it real. If the republicans win in November they will unleash Hell on the democrats and Biden no matter how nice the democrats play in the meantime. Playing nice with these idiots make ya look weak to friend and foe alike and lack of justice breeds cynicism, complacency and apathy among patriots who love their country and want to save their democracy, or what passes for one. Lack of justice emboldens the enemies of the constitution and fear is the only thing they understand and when they are afraid they STFU at least. So Joe and the democrats need to put the fear of Jesus into as many of them as possible between now and November and 1/6 with it's associated conspiracies, plots and schemes should prove useful for that.

Much of the 1/6 public testimony and drama is scheduled for this winter when most folks are home watching TV with the pandemic stalking communities. If it can have an impact on the electorate, it will and present the republicans as the biggest threat to the constitution and democracy in recent history. The security of American democracy is a pivotal issue for many American voters.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He responds better to ebonics
> And has the typical right wing interest in what is in other peoples pants
> Pro tip


Is he trying to make an argument or is he just doing the typical narcissist troll act that is so common it feels scripted?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Is he trying to make an argument or is he just doing the typical narcissist troll act that is so common it feels scripted?


Excellent question 
Pretty sure it’s a full blown attack on the USA 
The site is just collateral damage


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Is he trying to make an argument or is he just doing the typical narcissist troll act that is so common it feels scripted?


He always reverts to sentiment despite claiming higher education. That sort of fallacy would have been drummed out of him in the first semester, were that the case. So typical narcissist troll, with a different camo than we’ve been seeing. I mean, “for a more objective take than journalists will provide, talk to the folks at the pub.” Smh


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The democrats need to play hard ball with these treasonous assholes and start making it real. If the republicans win in November they will unleash Hell on the democrats and Biden no matter how nice the democrats play in the meantime. Playing nice with these idiots make ya look weak to friend and foe alike and lack of justice breeds cynicism, complacency and apathy among patriots who love their country and want to save their democracy, or what passes for one. Lack of justice emboldens the enemies of the constitution and fear is the only thing they understand and when they are afraid they STFU at least. So Joe and the democrats need to put the fear of Jesus into as many of them as possible between now and November and 1/6 with it's associated conspiracies, plots and schemes should prove useful for that.
> 
> Much of the 1/6 public testimony and drama is scheduled for this winter when most folks are home watching TV with the pandemic stalking communities. If it can have an impact on the electorate, it will and present the republicans as the biggest threat to the constitution and democracy in recent history. The security of American democracy is a pivotal issue for many American voters.


I was quite pleased with the turn in tone that Garland, Harris and Biden produced in their speeches this week. They only have one shot at putting the perpetrators behind 1-6 on trial. They were very methodical last year and disciplined to the point where Democrats were wondering if they were going to do anything at all. There is nothing wrong with gathering evidence and holding it as such while telegraphing the next move to the public, which is what I think they did this week. Biden hasn't been nearly as direct about Trump's role as he was yesterday. Makes me think they hold a good hand.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

I think if Liz Cheny is primaried this year, she should run as an independent and crowd source funding, she would be very well financed for an election. People like guts and courage never goes out of fashion, she would hurt the republican candidate badly or win outright. The 1/6 investigation can only help her and if Trump is still walking the streets he will spend money to primary her, he only spends political money for revenge, he already has control.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I was quite pleased with the turn in tone that Garland, Harris and Biden produced in their speeches this week. They only have one shot at putting the perpetrators behind 1-6 on trial. They were very methodical last year and disciplined to the point where Democrats were wondering if they were going to do anything at all. There is nothing wrong with gathering evidence and holding it as such while telegraphing the next move to the public, which is what I think they did this week. Biden hasn't been nearly as direct about Trump's role as he was yesterday. Makes me think they hold a good hand.


I think the public has the attention span of gnat and with the usual timely process, it will drive it into an election year and many news cycles leading up to the election. With Donald going nuts over NY, squirming and squealing, it could help. The democrats need all the help they can get and need to pull out all the stops. Lose and it's gonna be a bad time with political and civil strife, win and win big enough and they can drive everything through to save the country and democracy in six months, screw Machin and Sinema who are clearly profiting at the county's expense by being bottlenecks, it's painfully obvious. They will make changes that will exterminate the republicans and their disinformation system with changes to law and regulations to level the playing field. The domestic terrorist threat can be easily rolled up with new laws and a domestic terrorist watch list.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I was quite pleased with the turn in tone that Garland, Harris and Biden produced in their speeches this week. They only have one shot at putting the perpetrators behind 1-6 on trial. They were very methodical last year and disciplined to the point where Democrats were wondering if they were going to do anything at all. There is nothing wrong with gathering evidence and holding it as such while telegraphing the next move to the public, which is what I think they did this week. Biden hasn't been nearly as direct about Trump's role as he was yesterday. Makes me think they hold a good hand.


It is not revenge that will cause the democrats to exterminate the republicans as a political force, it is their duty to the constitution and their oaths. They represent a real and present danger to the constitution and republic and have repeatedly demonstrated this. The same goes for the disinformation system and who calls themselves a journalist might be like who calls themselves a doctor.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ask your mom, she was the one holding the hot towels at the orgy, because no one wanted to fuck her...(i can get personal too, failed faux english troll)
> now, i'm going to ignore you, because you have absolutely nothing of value to contribute to this or any other conversation...byebye, "english" troll....


Roger, that one has been rapid fire replying to all comers across like 4 political threads almost non stop for 24 hours. 
I’ve had trouble keeping up. 
Tactics have included both sidesing, name calling, I know you are but what am I’ing, playing dumb, pretending to agree that Trump is a clown, and feigning ignorance of American politics. I’ve concluded either sock, paid troll (possibly more then one at a time based on spam post volume), or meth bender.
He’s missed a couple of pop culture references and played dumb when asked to provide proof of where he lives, so who know. Not worth the time though.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Wake up cranky this morning, subby?
> 
> You aren't making many friends today.


Such is life.

No - not cranky at all. Perhaps I was a tad harsh on the US - I don't subscribe to the US being the best in the world - I also do not think the UK is either, in fairness. I do, however, love the place and its people - we share a rich history, and I hope that continues. I am in no way a hater of the US or its people. I apologise if my sparring has come across like that, and also if I upset anyone - was not my intention to do so.

I dont hate Russia either.

(thats a joke).


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

My money is on meth bender.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Such is life.
> 
> No - not cranky at all. Perhaps I was a tad harsh on the US - I don't subscribe to the US being the best in the world - I also do not think the UK is either, in fairness. I do, however, love the place and its people - we share a rich history, and I hope that continues. I am in no way a hater of the US or its people. I apologise if my sparring has come across like that, and also if I upset anyone - was not my intention to do so.
> 
> ...


Things went off the rails for a while there. 

Curious if you would want Trump for your national leader with all the authority a US president has?


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> speaking of tiny penises,
> 
> Would you want Trump to be your national leader for four more years?


No - I domt think so - would you?


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Things went off the rails for a while there.
> 
> Curious if you would want Trump for your national leader with all the authority a US president has?


I sometimes get caught up in the sport a bit - I am quite good at it, not that that is a boast at all. Should have checked myself, really - I. am nearly 52, for crying out loud,


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Things went off the rails for a while there.
> 
> Curious if you would want Trump for your national leader with all the authority a US president has?


Having just seen how people get upset when I am a tad too honest, I'll pass on that one - he will never lead the UK, so its such a wild thing to imagine that I simply cant.

I am glad he is no longer in power, as he was a loose cannon. I'd cant hide that.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

I did have to laugh at this:


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> No - I domt think so - would you?


I voted for Biden. 

So, if Trump were in power and lost an election in your country, would you be happy if he were to overthrow it and declare himself the winner?


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Not a chance - he'd be hung from the nearest lightpole. Thats the obvious answer though, right?


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

One thing - not political - but Biden is proper old, right? I think I read somewhere that he is 78. is that a concern at all?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> One thing - not political - but Biden is proper old, right? I think I read somewhere that he is 78. is that a concern at all?


That's why they have VPs


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Not a chance - he'd be hung from the nearest lightpole. Thats the obvious answer though, right?


I'm just trying to find out what you mean when you say Democrats are same as Republicans or as shitty as Republicans or maybe you aren't saying that? 

We had four awful years with Trump. And we voted him out of office. Trump and Republicans refused to relinquish power after losing an election. 

I don't see how your "both sides bad" argument holds up to those facts.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Aaahh - ok - so if he carks it, Harris is president?

We would have an election here, I think. Not sure though.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I'm just trying to find out what you mean when you say Democrats are same as Republicans or as shitty as Republicans or maybe you aren't saying that?
> 
> We had four awful years with Trump. And we voted him out of office. Trump and Republicans refused to relinquish power after losing an election.
> 
> I don't see how your "both sides bad" argument hold up to those facts.


OK - I think I see your point. I in no way think the Conservative and the Labour parties are the same thing - thats insanity to think that. They are both political parties, though, so if you dislike political parties, you'll dislike both, right? Regardless of policies or anything like that. If you don't like politic parties, you dislike them all. That is my point.


Would you think that its Trump or.the Republican party that stormed the WH? It only happens if Trump is controlling things, as I see it.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's why they have VPs


The 95-year-old Sovereign is still fit for duty.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> OK - I think I see your point. I in no way think the Conservative and the Labour parties are the same thing - thats insanity to think that. They are both political parties, though, so if you dislike political parties, you'll dislike both, right? Regardless of policies or anything like that. If you don't like politic parties, you dislike them all. That is my point.
> 
> 
> Would you think that its Trump or.the Republican party that stormed the WH? It only happens if Trump is controlling things, as I see it.


I don't understand your point. "If you dislike political parties you dislike both, right?" That makes no sense. We are talking about a Republican Party that is nothing like what it was 20 years ago. January 6, 2021 shows us who they are. To vote for a Republican today is to vote for fascist overthrow of the government. Damn right I dislike the Republican party. Why would I therefore dislike a Democratic Party that opposes Trump and the Republican Party's attempt at disenfranchising the majority of voters in the US?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't understand your point. "If you dislike political parties you dislike both, right?" That makes no sense. We are talking about a Republican Party that is nothing like what it was 20 years ago. January 6, 2021 shows us who they are. To vote for a Republican today is to vote of fascist overthrow of the government. Damn right I dislike the Republican party. Why would I therefore dislike Democratic Party that opposes Trump and the Republican Party's attempt at disenfranchising the majority of voters in the US?


I tried. Your turn in the barrel, I guess.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I tried. Your turn in the barrel, I guess.


I give everybody a chance. Same as you. Usually it ends with an insult intended to humiliate. Not always though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> The 95-year-old Sovereign is still fit for duty.


Her duty is ceremonial and there is an heir and a couple of spares.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't understand your point. "If you dislike political parties you dislike both, right?" That makes no sense. We are talking about a Republican Party that is nothing like what it was 20 years ago. January 6, 2021 shows us who they are. To vote for a Republican today is to vote for fascist overthrow of the government. Damn right I dislike the Republican party. Why would I therefore dislike a Democratic Party that opposes Trump and the Republican Party's attempt at disenfranchising the majority of voters in the US?


Try leaving parties out of it, and just think of it as politics in general. I dislike politics in general, so by proxy - I dislike all parties too, based on the fact that they are political parties.

I am no fan of football (soccer, I think you call it). I played rugby, so thats my game. Because I dont like soccer, I dont follow any soccer teams. Not. because I dislike a particular team - its just that i don't like soccer.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Try leaving parties out of it, and just think of it as politics in general. I dislike politics in general, so by proxy - I dislike all parties too, based on the fact that they are political parties.
> 
> I am no fan of football (soccer, I think you call it). I played rugby, so thats my game. Because I dont like soccer, I dont follow any soccer teams. Not. because I dislike a particular team - its just that i don't like soccer.


Fascists aren't playing a game with our country. The outcome of a rugby game is not important. Elections are important, which is why they tried to overturn it. Elections matter, which is why I consider Trump and his fascist anti-democratic Republican party that is trying to take power despite losing the election a threat.

Less than half the people in the US show up to vote, so you would probably be among the majority in the US if you don't like politics. I'm assuming your country holds free and fair elections. Do you vote?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Her duty is ceremonial and there is an heir and a couple of spares.


However, her power, which she rarely exercises, is considerable. She has the authority and the capacity to end the sort of shenanigans we have had here. Her duty is almost entirely ceremonial because that allows her domain to practice all the squabbles that democratic government necessarily brings along.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Fascists aren't playing a game with our country. The outcome of a rugby game is not important. Elections are important, which is why they tried to overturn it. Elections matter, which is why I consider Trump and his fascist anti-democratic Republican party that is trying to take power despite losing the election a threat.
> 
> Less than half the people in the US show up to vote, so you would probably be among the majority in the US if you don't like politics. I'm assuming your country holds free and fair elections. Do you vote?


I understand - I was trying to use it as a tool to explain my position has my previous attempts have clearly failed. I am in no way comparing American politics to a game of rugby. Let's make that clear from the start.

I do vote, as I feel millions have died to give me that right. I spend a few days before the election going through the manifesto's, choosing the policies I like that will be completely ignored. i voted Lib Dem last time because they lobbied that they would get rid of IR35, and that they would look seriously into decriminalising marijuana. In the UK, its a 2 horse race, really - Conservatives and Labour. The Conservatives took us out of Europe. so they cannot get my vote. Labour took us to war with you guys on the basis on WMD's, that were never there - I cant vote for them either. So I am 2 parties down - the main ones too - so I have to pick a party that might have one or two good policies, but could also have a lot of policies I don't agree with. Such is my lot.

People do have parties that they are "married to" for life. All of Scotland are generally anti Conservatives. The South of England don't usually vote for Labour. For the most part, though, and with the notable exception of Brexit - we don't talk politics at all - its seen almost as a very private thing. My mother, for instance, never told me who she voted for.

I am learning the differences between the UK and US - the US guys take their politics far more seriously than we do. A lot of the drama today would just not happen on a UK site. Nobody cares enough. Thats not a criticism of America or its politics - just saying how things are over here, using my own personal experiences - others might have a completely different point of view, but I cannot speak on their behalf.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> I understand - I was trying to user it as a tool to explain my position has my previous attempts have clearly failed. I am in no way comparing American politics to a game of rugby. Let's make that clear from the start.
> 
> I do vote, as I feel millions have died to give me that right. I spend a few days before the election going through the manifesto's, choosing the policies I like that will be completely ignored. i voted Lib Dem last time because they lobbied that they would get rid of IR35, and that they would look seriously into decriminalising marijuana. In the UK, its a 2 horse race, really - Conservatives and Labour. The Conservatives took us out of Europe. so they cannot get my vote. Labour took us to war with you guys on the basis on WMD's, that were never there - I cant vote for them either. So I am 2 parties down - the main ones too - so I have to pick a party that might have one or two good policies, but could also have a lot of policies I don't agree with. Such is my lot.
> 
> ...


The US has drifted into a strange place. It's not at all like it was 20 years ago. After 8 years with Clinton, Democrats didn't seem all that different from the Republican administrations beforehand. Then Bush got into office by the narrowest of margins. Then this country went to war with Iraq based upon lies and the patriotic fervor brought on by the 9-11 terrorist attack on the World Trade Center. We never should have entered Iraq. I never bought that lie. I never supported the war.

I show up at protests. I am politically active. I was at counter protests when Proud Boys first showed up in Portland Oregon. We saw them for what they were years before they led the attack at the Capitol Building. I saw police support the fascists in our streets. I saw the police just look on when one of the goons went after a counter protester standing in their way. I saw the police move in on counter protesters when they started defending themselves.

So, I don't feel disconnected with politics. What's going on has real consequences. I didn't feel like that 20 years ago. It's just different now.

Fascism is making a serious comeback worldwide. I don't think it's just an issue in the US. India's democracy is in serious jeopardy as is Poland and other Eastern European countries. I don't always agree with Hannimal about the power of propaganda but I do agree that it's being used as a tool by some very unsavory authoritarian governments against democracy. If it didn't have some effect, why would they put resources into it. That's a circular argument but I do wonder about that. I'll stop with Cambridge Analytica.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

I have seen a lot of Fascism in Europe, recently - that saddens me a lot. Austria too, right? How frighteningly ironic.

My political experiences are trifling compared to yours. I can understand why my glib and flippant comments could have upset folk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> I am learning the differences between the UK and US - the US guys take their politics far more seriously than we do


That's because politics is a deadly serious thing in the USA, but what you actually have is cold civil war. Politics requires goodwill on both sides, that's not possible with the republicans as currently constituted. There was a time in the 90's when there wasn't much difference between the parties, but that has long since changed. The majority of the white American population are bigots and close to 7 in 10 white males have a chip on their shoulder about it and many have gone tribal. The parties are polarized now between patriots who want a liberal democracy that includes all people and the other side wants fascist rule by a minority that will descend into genocide eventually, it usually does. Minorities are strong in the democratic party now and racists make up the base of the republicans, the days of compromise by throwing minorities under the bus are over.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> The 95-year-old Sovereign is still fit for duty.


How fit do you have to be to cut a ribbon? Her only job appears to be keeping the band of freeloaders reigned in. 

Pun intended.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Wow - thats a pretty bleak painting there.

Think I'll stay far away from any further comments on American politics.

I have had a quick look round the site, and found that as a rule, people disagree with each other, but it's kind of still OK. Lulled me into a false sense of security that we could have some fun with it - clearly a bad decision. When I considered how I would feel if a non UK person started making comments about Brexit, I think I'd be pretty upset. I get it now.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> OK - I think I see your point. I in no way think the Conservative and the Labour parties are the same thing - thats insanity to think that. They are both political parties, though, so if you dislike political parties, you'll dislike both, right? Regardless of policies or anything like that. If you don't like politic parties, you dislike them all. That is my point.
> 
> 
> Would you think that its Trump or.the Republican party that stormed the WH? It only happens if Trump is controlling things, as I see it.


Binary logic, binary argument, polarity, disagreement, accept premise=fake reality


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> However, her power, which she rarely exercises, is considerable. She has the authority and the capacity to end the sort of shenanigans we have had here. Her duty is almost entirely ceremonial because that allows her domain to practice all the squabbles that democratic government necessarily brings along.


The monarchy has no power and only exists as long as the British people cling to tradition over sensibility.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's because politics is a deadly serious thing in the USA, but what you actually have is cold civil war. Politics requires goodwill on both sides, that's not possible with the republicans as currently constituted. There was a time in the 90's when there wasn't much difference between the parties, but that has long since changed. The majority of the white American population are bigots and close to 7 in 10 white males have a chip on their shoulder about it and many have gone tribal. The parties are polarized now between patriots who want a liberal democracy, that includes all people and the other side wants fascist rule by a minority that will descend into genocide eventually, it usually does. Minorities are strong in the democratic party now and racists make up the base of the republicans, the days of compromise by throwing minorities under the bus are over.


The single most shocking thing from last year, and there is no lack of contenders, was not even the insurrection. 
It was the doings at the border, like unnecessary hysterectomies without consent. That is full bore fascism.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The monarchy has no power and only exists as long as the British people cling to tradition over sensibility.


They have total power and are above the law to date


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> However, her power, which she rarely exercises, is considerable. She has the authority and the capacity to end the sort of shenanigans we have had here. Her duty is almost entirely ceremonial because that allows her domain to practice all the squabbles that democratic government necessarily brings along.


Constitutional monarchs are no different than presidents in parliamentary systems, they have the power to dissolve to government and that is about it, their role is to protect democratic institutions. If the Queen spoke out against a proto fascist government, it would cause a political earth quake in the UK, she does not involve herself in politics, but stays above it. Any government that provoked such a response would not last long, if there were grounds for her comments, the public would rise up in support. These are mere politicians, but she is the fucking Queen! An election would sort it out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

zeddd said:


> They have total power and are above the law to date


Andrew might test that notion!


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

I so hope he's taken down - he is as guilty as sin! Dirty bastard!


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's because politics is a deadly serious thing in the USA, but what you actually have is cold civil war. Politics requires goodwill on both sides, that's not possible with the republicans as currently constituted. There was a time in the 90's when there wasn't much difference between the parties, but that has long since changed. The majority of the white American population are bigots and close to 7 in 10 white males have a chip on their shoulder about it and many have gone tribal. The parties are polarized now between patriots who want a liberal democracy that includes all people and the other side wants fascist rule by a minority that will descend into genocide eventually, it usually does. Minorities are strong in the democratic party now and racists make up the base of the republicans, the days of compromise by throwing minorities under the bus are over.


Do you have friends that are strong supporters of the other side in your group of friends? How do you handle things like having a chat in the pub, or over a meal?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

zeddd said:


> They have total power and are above the law to date


That's what I thought. I've even heard British people brag about how they don't feel the need to write it all down. As if a constitution is a sign of weakness or something like that. I'm not close enough to know but the UK seems to be stuck with a noble class that is still in power and a king with absolute power. At least that's how is seems from my remote point of view.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That's what I thought. I've even heard British people brag about how they don't feel the need to write it all down. As if a constitution is a sign of weakness or something like that. I'm not close enough to know but the UK seems to be stuck with a noble class that is still in power and a king with absolute power. At least that's how is seems from my remote point of view.


Just a small correction - its queen currently - will be king soon though, sadly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Do you have friends that are strong supporters of the other side in your group of friends? How do you handle things like having a chat in the pub, or over a meal?


Well I'm Canadian and don't have that issue much, however I am a frank and direct person when required and not shy.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That's what I thought. I've even heard British people brag about how they don't feel the need to write it all down. As if a constitution is a sign of weakness or something like that. I'm not close enough to know but the UK seems to be stuck with a noble class that is still in power and a king with absolute power. At least that's how is seems from my remote point of view.


Similar here. While many sovereign powers have fallen into disuse, they remain law. Handy should Britain become as fractured as we have.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well I'm Canadian and don't have that issue much, however I am a frank and direct person when required and not shy.


Is it something that kind of by mutual respect, you just don't talk about, based on the fact you know it could go pear shaped.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Similar here. While many sovereign powers have fallen into disuse, they remain law. Handy should Britain become as fractured as we have.


Scotland will leave the UK soon - its unavoidable. That will be the end of the UK, I think.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Similar here. While many sovereign powers have fallen into disuse, they remain law. Handy should Britain become as fractured as we have.


Maybe it helps that one of their kings had their head handed to them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That's what I thought. I've even heard British people brag about how they don't feel the need to write it all down. As if a constitution is a sign of weakness or something like that. I'm not close enough to know but the UK seems to be stuck with a noble class that is still in power and a king with absolute power. At least that's how is seems from my remote point of view.


Not even in theory, parliament brought in a King, William of Orange after chopping off the head of one and driving out another and the terms of his service were made quite clear! Constitutionally the King can dissolve parliament and call up the fleet, there has been a steady evolution of liberal democracy and the Lords lost most of their power at the turn of the century and it's been eroding ever since. Both America and the British empire enfranchised women in 1920.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

zeddd said:


> They have total power and are above the law to date


What power? If people over there wake up they’re gone and they know it.

we’ll see if they’re above the law soon.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> What power? If people over there wake up they’re gone and they know it.
> 
> we’ll see if they’re above the law soon.


Yeah, I’m revising my estimate downward.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Is it something that kind of by mutual respect, you just don't talk about, based on the fact you know it could go pear shaped.


I have two brothers who have gone fascist. I could give up on them but there are nieces and nephews. My sons have formed relationships with them and I love them all very much. Family is important. So we simply don't talk about politics when together. I'm kind of lucky that everybody understands this or it wouldn't work. Other families are breaking apart because of this.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not even in theory, parliament brought in a King, William of Orange after chopping off the head of one and driving out another and the terms of his service were made quite clear! Constitutionally the King can dissolve parliament and call up the fleet, there has been a steady evolution of liberal democracy and the Lords lost most of their power at the turn of the century and it's been eroding ever since. Both America and the British empire enfranchised women in 1920.


As I said, I don't know much about how its done. I'm used to the idea of a constitution. They don't have one.


----------



## subwax (Jan 7, 2022)

I can think of nothing more frustrating that getting into it over the dinner table. Probably why we don't talk about it, really.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2022)

subwax said:


> Just a small correction - its queen currently - will be king soon though, sadly.


Fogdog is right, it is the Kings accession to the throne, a Queen is a default if there are no male heirs. Cunts all of them


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I have two brothers who have gone fascist. I could give up on them but there are nieces and nephews. My sons have formed relationships with them and I love them all very much. Family is important. So we simply don't talk about politics when together. I'm kind of lucky that everybody understands this or it wouldn't work. Other families are breaking apart because of this.


Collaboration creep, it’s insidious


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Collaboration creep, it’s insidious


I limit it to the family. But I get your point.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I limit it to the family. But I get your point.


I’m the same


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Political systems become bound up in that culture thing, they become part of our identity, even if we don't agree on the archaic structures, we feel they can be steadily improved over time. That's the value and hope of liberal democracy, it allows social change and the inclusion of minorities over the arc of history. It responds to social change along with moral and ethical public pressure. I also insures liberty and can work in a variety of political systems, all that's required is good will and leaders putting the best interest of the public first, most of the time. To change a political system like that in the UK would involve a culture war and probably civil war too! And we all know how fiercely culture wars are fought.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

I have just finished reading through all the new pages and I must say I am appalled at some of what I have read. Is there white racist in this country? Yes I have some in my family who I do not speak to. But I have also learned that racism Is not a cancer that is clearly owned by white people. But that is all I have read. Why is no one talking about the racism that is prevelant in all cultures in the US. I am so tired of hearing the ignorance that is being taught and believed. Until we as a nation come together and stop All racism we will never be united. And that my friends is a fact. And until we as a people get away from the partisan politics that are prevelant in this country we will never be united.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Political systems become bound up in that culture thing, they become part of our identity, even if we don't agree on the archaic structures, we feel they can be steadily improved over time. That's the value and hope of liberal democracy, it allows social change and the inclusion of minorities over the arc of history. It responds to social change along with moral and ethical public pressure. I also insures liberty and can work in a variety of political systems, all that's required is good will and leaders putting the best interest of the public first, most of the time. To change a political system like that in the UK would involve a culture war and probably civil war too! And we all know how fiercely culture wars are fought.


And your point is?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I have just finished reading through all the new pages and I must say I am appalled at some of what I have read. Is there white racist in this country? Yes I have some in my family who I do not speak to. But I have also learned that racism Is not a cancer that is clearly owned by white people. But that is all I have read. Why is no one talking about the racism that is prevelant in all cultures in the US. I am so tired of hearing the ignorance that is being taught and believed. Until we as a nation come together and stop All racism we will never be united. And that my friends is a fact. And until we as a people get away from the partisan politics that are prevelant in this country we will never be united.


Because that falsely implies that all racism in the USA has the same standing. The great traditional injustice has been the ruling white class enslaving people, overwhelmingly from West Africa. That is the place to put the lever for now. There are other instances of institutional racism -
but you gotta vacuum before you mop.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

zeddd said:


> And your point is?


We are stuck with the systems we have by enlarge, and the usual course of action is to modify and improve them over time. However there is always a segment of the population that resists change and there has to be a strong imperative for it, the faster social change happens, the more who resist it, it takes time for things to evolve and people to get used to things.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's because politics is a deadly serious thing in the USA, but what you actually have is cold civil war. Politics requires goodwill on both sides, that's not possible with the republicans as currently constituted. There was a time in the 90's when there wasn't much difference between the parties, but that has long since changed. The majority of the white American population are bigots and close to 7 in 10 white males have a chip on their shoulder about it and many have gone tribal. The parties are polarized now between patriots who want a liberal democracy that includes all people and the other side wants fascist rule by a minority that will descend into genocide eventually, it usually does. Minorities are strong in the democratic party now and racists make up the base of the republicans, the days of compromise by throwing minorities under the bus are over.


i think your numbers are a little off....
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-number-of-americans-identifying-as-republican-is-the-lowest-its-been-in-a-decade-gallup-poll-11617812129

https://news.gallup.com/poll/15370/party-affiliation.aspx

https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2021/03/18/majorities-of-americans-see-at-least-some-discrimination-against-black-hispanic-and-asian-people-in-the-u-s/

republicans and democrats are running pretty close to even, with independents outstripping both...and independents can and do go either way, i'm guess about half are right leaning, and half are left leaning...i'm not saying there are no democratic bigots, but i am saying a very vocal, strident, fucked up minority make themselves sound a lot bigger than they are, kind of like a 4 inch frog that makes more noise that a 250 pound mountain lion...no matter how much noise that frog makes, he's of secondary concern...
i know a bunch of racist assholes, (knowing them doesn't mean i like them)...but i know 10 times as many people who at least attempt to be fair, and try not to condone racist behavior....it's an uphill battle for some of them, who have been exposed to propaganda for a long time, but they're fighting that battle, give them some credit for that.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2021/02/01/hate-groups-including-white-nationalists-declined-2020-splc-says/4341422001/

there are less of these groups every day, but you'll have remnants and hangers on for years yet..do we have a problem? yes, a large one, is it 70% of white males? i don't think so, maybe, maybe half that...which is still way too many...
but would the average white male throw minorities under a bus? literally and or figuratively? no...maybe one in three, maybe less...some people have achieved a small amount of enlightenment, some have the voice in the back of their heads that tell them that this shit is wrong, and they try to hear it...
it's wrong to label 70% of the country as bigots and racist, when it's half that or less


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I have just finished reading through all the new pages and I must say I am appalled at some of what I have read. Is there white racist in this country? Yes I have some in my family who I do not speak to. But I have also learned that racism Is not a cancer that is clearly owned by white people. But that is all I have read. Why is no one talking about the racism that is prevelant in all cultures in the US. I am so tired of hearing the ignorance that is being taught and believed. Until we as a nation come together and stop All racism we will never be united. And that my friends is a fact. And until we as a people get away from the partisan politics that are prevelant in this country we will never be united.


Maybe once it becomes an even playing field 
Sometimes I cringe when some celeb or wannabe says I’m out to help my race 
But then I remind myself it isn’t a sum game atm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are less of these groups every day, but you'll have remnants and hangers on for years yet..do we have a problem? yes, a large one, is it 70% of white males? i don't think so, maybe, maybe half that.


That's about the percentage that voted for Trump in 2020 after 4 years of insanity, something made them vote for the worst person in the world.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Because that falsely implies that all racism in the USA has the same standing. The great traditional injustice has been the ruling white class enslaving people, overwhelmingly from West Africa. That is the place to put the lever for now. There are other instances of institutional racism -
> but you gotta vacuum before you mop.


All racism in the US should have the same standing. Any racism in the country should not be tolerated. But to suggest we need to fix the (white) issues first does not fix the problem. The lever should be placed on ending racism as a whole. But I guess that is not a popular view. That doesn't divide us or polarize us. What a shame. We should all be united to end all racism. Period.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Maybe once it becomes an even playing field
> Sometimes I cringe when some celeb or wannabe says I’m out to help my race
> But then I remind myself it isn’t a sum game atm


So do you really think that if we only concentrate on the white racist that other racist will follow suit. I am not that naive. If racism as a whole is not dealt with then it will never be an e even playing field.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's about the percentage that voted for Trump in 2020 after 4 years of insanity, something made them vote for the worst person in the world.


no, it's not, if he got 70% of the vote he would still be in office, he got slightly less than half the popular vote, and a good many of those votes were from people who didn't especially like trump, but have been hard core indoctrinated to hate democrats...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> So do you really think that if we only concentrate on the white racist that other racist will follow suit. I am not that naive. If racism as a whole is not dealt with then it will never be an e even playing field.


So far they are the threat inclined to violence so yes


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> All racism in the US should have the same standing. Any racism in the country should not be tolerated. But to suggest we need to fix the (white) issues first does not fix the problem. The lever should be placed on ending racism as a whole. But I guess that is not a popular view. That doesn't divide us or polarize us. What a shame. We should all be united to end all racism. Period.


It is an unpopular view because all my life it has been used by the right to cover up systemic racism.
While theoretically you are correct, that no racism or other bigotry is acceptable, I have seen what you said _ by racists_ to dilute, distract, demoralize from starting the job somewhere.

Every time I hear border security mentioned, it is a race dog whistle. The brown people are taking our things! So, correct in theory, used to
sustain the shadow of slavery in practice.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> So do you really think that if we only concentrate on the white racist that other racist will follow suit. I am not that naive. If racism as a whole is not dealt with then it will never be an e even playing field.


you have to break a huge task up into manageable sections...if you try to build (or demolish) the great wall of china in a few days, you're going to get buried under detritus... tackle the biggest problem first, then the rest are a lot more manageable...white people are far from the only racist in the country, but they're the only ones who have gotten a lot of it written into the laws of the country...
https://www.vox.com/22252625/america-racist-housing-rules-how-to-fix
and that seems to be slowly changing....we just have to figure out how to speed the whole thing up a little


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> So far they are the threat inclined to violence so yes


I do not believe you are that naive herbs. But I could be wrong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, it's not, if he got 70% of the vote he would still be in office, he got slightly less than half the popular vote, and a good many of those votes were from people who didn't especially like trump, but have been hard core indoctrinated to hate democrats...


White males, women were a lot different and so were minorities, the election was Trump's to lose and he did by being an incompetent idiot. Males feel the tribal call more keenly than women who generally have more common sense, excluding the trumper women of course, I'm speaking statistically. I could be wrong and will have a look, but I think Trump got the support of around 68% of white males.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I do not believe you are that naive herbs. But I could be wrong.


Ask yourself who is trying to hide racism in Americas schools 
I have been let off a dozen or more times in my lifetime by a cop who would have brought the hammer down on a person who wasn’t white 
So now ask yourself are you really that blind ?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I do not believe you are that naive herbs. But I could be wrong.


Ok, list racist activity in the last 5 years not aimed at the reliable targets of the rich Protestant heterosexual white male cult that is conservatism in this country.

and not links from the pathological news outlets that pander to MAGA. Like Fox.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> White males, women were a lot different and so were minorities, the election was Trump's to lose and he did by being an incompetent idiot. Males feel the tribal call more keenly than women who generally have more common sense, excluding the trumper women of course, I'm speaking statistically. I could be wrong and will have a look, but I think Trump got the support of around 68% of white males.


that's possible, i wasn't looking at who voted for him by sex, just political affiliation.

*Biden made gains with men, while Trump improved among women, narrowing the gender gap.* The gender gap in the 2020 election was narrower than it had been in 2016, both because of gains that Biden made among men and because of gains Trump made among women. In 2020, men were almost evenly divided between Trump and Biden, unlike in 2016 when Trump won men by 11 points. Trump won a slightly larger share of women’s votes in 2020 than in 2016 (44% vs. 39%), while Biden’s share among women was nearly identical to Clinton’s (55% vs. 54%). 

https://www.pewresearch.org/politics/2021/06/30/behind-bidens-2020-victory/


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> It is an unpopular view because all my life it has been used by the right to cover up systemic racism.
> While theoretically you are correct, that no racism or other bigotry is acceptable, I have seen what you said _ by racists_ to dilute, distract, demoralize from starting the job somewhere.
> 
> Every time I hear border security mentioned, it is a race dog whistle. The brown people are taking our things! So, correct in theory, used to
> sustain the shadow of slavery in practice.


I see you said theoretically it was wrong. That is where we disagree. I whole heartedly believe it is wrong. But something I truly believe is that if we do not address racism as a whole then how do we end it. I mean if we teach our children that we should only end racism by whites for now then we end up ending racism by whites and allow racism by others to proliferate. Therefore we never truly end racism. It becomes a vicous cycle and the American people are still divided.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I see you said theoretically it was wrong. That is where we disagree. I whole heartedly believe it is wrong. But something I truly believe is that if we do not address racism as a whole then how do we end it. I mean if we teach our children that we should only end racism by whites for now then we end up ending racism by whites and allow racism by others to proliferate. Therefore we never truly end racism. It becomes a vicous cycle and the American people are still divided.


No! Theoretically you are correct. But in practice the idea has been exploited by racists.

If I really did say that, please bold that part.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Ok, list racist activity in the last 5 years not aimed at the reliable targets of the rich Protestant heterosexual white male cult that is conservatism in this country.
> 
> and not links from the pathological news outlets that pander to MAGA. Like Fox.


For starters I do not know how to add a link. I can barely get on the internet and do what I do. I do not listen to Fox news, MSNBC ,cnn, Bloomberg news or any other cable news source. Because I know they all have a slant toward their coverage.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> For starters I do not know how to add a link. I can barely get on the internet and do what I do. I do not listen to Fox news, MSNBC ,cnn, Bloomberg news or any other cable news source. Because I know they all have a slant toward their coverage.


Please describe where you do get your news.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Please describe where you do get your news.


I only watch the local news in my area and look on the internet to find out what I am looking for. Sometimes that is from an MSNBC contributor or maybe some other news agency. But how did we get off of the topic we were discussing? Ending racism in America. But you do look at your reply your exact words were theoretically it is wrong. Look back and see what you typed. Maybe I am to optimistic but I believe that it all Americans came together we could end racism period. But if all of America came together and shared the same voice then we wouldn't need the republican or democrat parties. And believe me they know it. Neither party wants us to become truly United. That is my belief.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I only watch the local news in my area and look on the internet to find out what I am looking for. Sometimes that is from an MSNBC contributor or maybe some other news agency. But how did we get off of the topic we were discussing? Ending racism in America. But you do look at your reply your exact words were theoretically it is wrong. Look back and see what you typed. Maybe I am to optimistic but I believe that it all Americans came together we could end racism period. But if all of America came together and shared the same voice then we wouldn't need the republican or democrat parties. And believe me they know it. Neither party wants us to become truly United. That is my belief.


Show me. Quote and bold. I reread it 3x and I did not say that.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 7, 2022)

What do you think we should unite around? People have different views on a whole range of topics. I don't think religion should influence government (as an example), a bunch of people feel otherwise...you can't really just come together there.

I think we would be better served by more factions actually. Instead of 2 teams, have 10 or whatever so your party really identifies with your beliefs. To get things done would require getting a bunch of different groups together, build more of a consensus.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I only watch the local news in my area and look on the internet to find out what I am looking for. Sometimes that is from an MSNBC contributor or maybe some other news agency. But how did we get off of the topic we were discussing? Ending racism in America. But you do look at your reply your exact words were theoretically it is wrong. Look back and see what you typed. Maybe I am to optimistic but I believe that it all Americans came together we could end racism period. But if all of America came together and shared the same voice then we wouldn't need the republican or democrat parties. And believe me they know it. Neither party wants us to become truly United. That is my belief.


One of the first steps to recovery is accepting that there is a problem....(see 12 steps). One party doesn't seem able to get past step 1.... we need an intervention


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2022)

step #2....
*Three men convicted of murdering Ahmaud Arbery sentenced to life in prison*
The three white men were found guilty of felony murder in November in the fatal shooting of Arbery, a Black man who was running in their neighborhood when they confronted him.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> It is an unpopular view because all my life it has been used by the right to cover up systemic racism.
> While theoretically you are correct, that no racism or other bigotry is acceptable, I have seen what you said _ by racists_ to dilute, distract, demoralize from starting the job somewhere.
> 
> Every time I hear border security mentioned, it is a race dog whistle. The brown people are taking our things! So, correct in theory, used to
> sustain the shadow of slavery in practice.


It is right here. You said theoretically you are correct that no racism or bigotry is acceptable. Do I need to point it out in some other form also.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> step #2....
> *Three men convicted of murdering Ahmaud Arbery sentenced to life in prison*
> The three white men were found guilty of felony murder in November in the fatal shooting of Arbery, a Black man who was running in their neighborhood when they confronted him.


I totally agree with the verdict. Good for those racist motherfuckers. They have no business out here with the rest of the population.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I only watch the local news in my area and look on the internet to find out what I am looking for. Sometimes that is from an MSNBC contributor or maybe some other news agency. But how did we get off of the topic we were discussing? Ending racism in America. But you do look at your reply your exact words were theoretically it is wrong. Look back and see what you typed. Maybe I am to optimistic but I believe that it all Americans came together we could end racism period. But if all of America came together and shared the same voice then we wouldn't need the republican or democrat parties. And believe me they know it. Neither party wants us to become truly United. That is my belief.


You really should be careful with your 'local' news sources too. It has been weaponized by the mega wealthy for the right wing propagandists.











Also I am curious what these non-white 'racists' are doing that is not being called a crime that you think is a problem.



Skillcraft said:


> For starters I do not know how to add a link. I can barely get on the internet and do what I do. I do not listen to Fox news, MSNBC ,cnn, Bloomberg news or any other cable news source. Because I know they all have a slant toward their coverage.


Here you go:


> Copy the web address.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> It is right here. You said theoretically you are correct that no racism or bigotry is acceptable. Do I need to point it out in some other form also.


Theoretically, you are correct that no racism or bigotry is acceptable.

would you prefer the tautologous statement

Theoretically, you are correct that any racism or bigotry is unacceptable.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> step #2....
> *Three men convicted of murdering Ahmaud Arbery sentenced to life in prison*
> The three white men were found guilty of felony murder in November in the fatal shooting of Arbery, a Black man who was running in their neighborhood when they confronted him.


father son no chance of parole. the neighbor is 30 yr before parole chance.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You really should be careful with your 'local' news sources too. It has been weaponized by the mega wealthy for the right wing propagandists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are looking for an argument and that will not happen with me. All I have said is that their is racism in all ethnicities and that all racism should be addressed and ended. Have said nothing more on the subject. Never mentioned crimes or anything else.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> You are looking for an argument and that will not happen with me. All I have said is that their is racism in all ethnicities and that all racism should be addressed and ended. Have said nothing more on the subject. Never mentioned crimes or anything else.


Whose arguing? I just asked for an example of what it is you consider racist, because it is something that can really mean anything to people lately. Even something as simple as teaching about the historical facts of our nation.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Theoretically, you are correct that no racism or bigotry is acceptable.
> 
> would you prefer the tautologous statement
> 
> Theoretically, you are correct that any racism or bigotry is unacceptable.


I guess I was hoping for something along the lines of all racism is unjust and done by the ignorant. That racism is not patriotic in no form and shouldn't be tolerated period. It is not a theoretical problem. It's real and has no place in America.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I guess I was hoping for something along the lines of all racism is unjust and done by the ignorant. That racism is not patriotic in no form and shouldn't be tolerated period. It is not a theoretical problem. It's real and has no place in America.


Those are sentiments. I’m interested in the objective policies that will advance the program over the breaking backs of our tens of millions of entrenched bigots.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Whose arguing? I just asked for an example of what it is you consider racist, because it is something that can really mean anything to people lately. Even something as simple as teaching about the historical facts of our nation.


Racism to me is judging someone by the color of their skin, religion ethnicity or any other factor that doesn't directly correlate to who that person really is. So are you folks telling me that in the United States racism is only a problem when it is white people that are racist? If not please clarify because that is the vibe I am getting.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Racism to me is judging someone by the color of their skin, religion ethnicity or any other factor that doesn't directly correlate to who that person really is. So are you folks telling me that in the United States racism is only a problem when it is white people that are racist? If not please clarify because that is the vibe I am getting.


We classify the other things as other bigotries. Religious prejudice is only incidentally racist, as when Jews or Arab Muslims are targeted. Sex-based bigotry is generally not racist per se. Women and LGBTQ… are also persecuted or undercompensated.

But racism is specifically the first thing you mentioned, skin color. I’m not dismissing the others, but I think your classification need tuning.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Racism to me is judging someone by the color of their skin, religion ethnicity or any other factor that doesn't directly correlate to who that person really is. So are you folks telling me that in the United States racism is only a problem when it is white people that are racist? If not please clarify because that is the vibe I am getting.


i don't think any racism is acceptable, and if you have a viable strategy for achieving that, outside of murdering about 30% of the worlds population, i'd like to hear it. the option to just quit being racist, to quit performing racist acts is there, all day, every day, for every racist on the planet. all they have to do is make the choice. a lot of people don't seem to like that choice. how do you intend to get them to make it? realistically? 
until you come up with something, i say we go with working on the part that is causing the most problems first, then clean up the rest after we make a big dent in the principal


----------



## printer (Jan 7, 2022)

*Jan. 6 chair says panel will ask Pence to testify this month*
Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.), chairman of the committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol, said the panel plans to ask former Vice President Mike Pence to voluntarily appear before the committee.

"I think you could expect that before the month's out," Thompson told NPR in a Friday interview.

Thompson had previously floated the idea of asking Pence to appear before the committee, telling CNN he hoped the former vice president “would do the right thing and come forward and voluntarily talk to the committee."

"We have not formally asked. But if he offered, we'd gladly accept. Everything is under consideration," he said. 

Speaking with The Hill on Thursday, Thompson said he had not heard anything from Pence after hitting the airwaves expressing optimism for his cooperation.

A formal request to Pence would be the fourth such request by the committee, after the committee sent letters asking for voluntary appearances by Reps. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) and Scott Perry (R-Penn.).

Pence made clear leading up to the Jan. 6 attack that he would vote to certify the election results, issuing a letter shortly before the proceedings saying “my oath to support and defend the Constitution constrains me from claiming unilateral authority to determine which electoral votes should be counted and which should not.” 

"The vice president was put in a tough spot. The president was putting a lot of pressure on him to break the law, and he stood fast," Thompson told NPR, referring to former President Trump. 

"And because of his respect for law, there were people who came to the Capitol a year ago wanting to hang him. And so, if for no other reason, our committee really needs to hear what are his opinions about what happened on January 6."








Jan. 6 chair says panel will move this month to ask Pence to testify


Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.), chairman of the committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol, said the panel plans to ask former Vice President Mike Pence to voluntarily appear before t…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jan 7, 2022)

*Meadows asks Supreme Court for 'prompt' answer on Trump Jan. 6 lawsuit*
Former President Trump’s ex-chief of staff Mark Meadows asked the Supreme Court in a filing Friday for a “prompt” answer regarding Trump’s lawsuit against the House Jan. 6 committee that is seeking documents from the former president and allies. 

Meadows's lawyer, George J. Terwilliger III, filed an amicus brief requesting the Supreme Court quickly take up a lawsuit that aims to block communications and documents Trump had leading up to Jan. 6 from Congress.

The case is now at the Supreme Court, which should give a “prompt” response because it “raises important and timely issues,” Terwilliger said in the filing, first reported by Politico. 

Terwilliger said the case gives the court the opportunity to “provide a needed check on continued growth of congressional investigations” and “to opine on whether Congress and the incumbent President may agree to override” the protections of executive privilege. 








Meadows asks Supreme Court for ‘prompt’ answer on Trump Jan. 6 lawsuit


Former President Trump’s ex-chief of staff Mark Meadows asked the Supreme Court in a filing Friday for a “prompt” answer regarding Trump’s lawsuit against the House Jan. 6 committee that is seeking…




thehill.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

Let there be light !


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

Maybe I should clarify something to everyone. Racism is a very touchy subject with me because I am married to the most wonderful woman in the world and is also the best mother to our children I could ever ask for. She has stood by my side when I was deployed and wrote me every day. I mean every day. She has stood by me when I was struggling with PTSD and made me a better person. We both had kids when we met and we both accepted each other's kids no questions asked. Her husband had died and left her with two kids. My first wife was a real piece of work. She turned to drugs and alcohol and let our kids suffer from neglect due to her addictions. My wife and I have 5 grandkids as of now and hope for more. Long story short my wife is black and I am white. I adopted her to sons ,who happen to be black and she adopted my son and daughter who happen to be white. I have seen racism from both sides. I lost friends and family members as my wife did when we decided to get married. We now have grandkids that are black, white, Hispanic and American indian. we have been married to 22 years and have never left each other's side nor will we. So please do not try and tell me I don't understand racism in America because I do.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Maybe I should clarify something to everyone. Racism is a very touchy subject with me because I am married to the most wonderful woman in the world and is also the best mother to our children I could ever ask for. She has stood by my side when I was deployed and wrote me every day. I mean every day. She has stood by me when I was struggling with PTSD and made me a better person. We both had kids when we met and we both accepted each other's kids no questions asked. Her husband had died and left her with two kids. My first wife was a real piece of work. She turned to drugs and alcohol and let our kids suffer from neglect due to her addictions. My wife and I have 5 grandkids as of now and hope for more. Long story short my wife is black and I am white. I adopted her to sons ,who happen to be black and she adopted my son and daughter who happen to be white. I have seen racism from both sides. I lost friends and family members as my wife did when we decided to get married. We now have grandkids that are black, white, Hispanic and American indian. we have been married to 22 years and have never left each other's side nor will we. So please do not try and tell me I don't understand racism in America because I do.


Thank you for your service 
Your mileage like mine may vary


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Maybe I should clarify something to everyone. Racism is a very touchy subject with me because I am married to the most wonderful woman in the world and is also the best mother to our children I could ever ask for. She has stood by my side when I was deployed and wrote me every day. I mean every day. She has stood by me when I was struggling with PTSD and made me a better person. We both had kids when we met and we both accepted each other's kids no questions asked. Her husband had died and left her with two kids. My first wife was a real piece of work. She turned to drugs and alcohol and let our kids suffer from neglect due to her addictions. My wife and I have 5 grandkids as of now and hope for more. Long story short my wife is black and I am white. I adopted her to sons ,who happen to be black and she adopted my son and daughter who happen to be white. I have seen racism from both sides. I lost friends and family members as my wife did when we decided to get married. We now have grandkids that are black, white, Hispanic and American indian. we have been married to 22 years and have never left each other's side nor will we. So please do not try and tell me I don't understand racism in America because I do.


While I admire the story, you still need to tune your definitions.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Jan. 6 chair says panel will ask Pence to testify this month*
> Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.), chairman of the committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol, said the panel plans to ask former Vice President Mike Pence to voluntarily appear before the committee.
> 
> "I think you could expect that before the month's out," Thompson told NPR in a Friday interview.
> ...


when trump and co. is jailed eventually, this would be a good move for pence right now. i think the fact of just how much this was a concerted coup attempt and not just a rally is only gonna trickle out until it becomes niagra falls.


----------



## printer (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> when trump and co. is jailed eventually, this would be a good move for pence right now. i think the fact of just how much this was a concerted coup attempt and not just a rally is only gonna trickle out until it becomes niagra falls.


But, but, think what it would do to Pence's standing in the Republican party.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> when trump and co. is jailed eventually, this would be a good move for pence right now. i think the fact of just how much this was a concerted coup attempt and not just a rally is only gonna trickle out until it becomes niagra falls.


You can bank Pence is trying to save face 
Not all religious zealots love tRUMP
or so I hear


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Racism to me is judging someone by the color of their skin, religion ethnicity or any other factor that doesn't directly correlate to who that person really is. So are you folks telling me that in the United States racism is only a problem when it is white people that are racist? If not please clarify because that is the vibe I am getting.


I would point to those racism done by most non-white racist (like the psycho black guy that kicked the crap out of that small asian woman) are pretty much always a crime. Or a problem with some sort of solution to protecting society from people who would act on their racism. 

Where white men have used our legal system to allow their racism to be considered legal until very recently, or a problem without necessarily a solution. Things like burning black people out of their homes/town, denying minorities returning from war their government home loans to take advantage of the emerging suburbanization, then using redlining to keep them away, over policing mostly non-white cities, having about 96% of all land owned in American being held by white people, hiring and education practices, etc have led to very real systemic issues. So it is not that it is not a problem only with white people being racist, only that it is that they have been the only ones to use the government to propagate it.



CatHedral said:


> We classify the other things as other bigotries. Religious prejudice is only incidentally racist, as when Jews or Arab Muslims are targeted. Sex-based bigotry is generally not racist per se. Women and LGBTQ… are also persecuted or undercompensated.
> 
> But racism is specifically the first thing you mentioned, skin color. I’m not dismissing the others, but I think your classification need tuning.


This was right on.



Skillcraft said:


> Maybe I should clarify something to everyone. Racism is a very touchy subject with me because I am married to the most wonderful woman in the world and is also the best mother to our children I could ever ask for. She has stood by my side when I was deployed and wrote me every day. I mean every day. She has stood by me when I was struggling with PTSD and made me a better person. We both had kids when we met and we both accepted each other's kids no questions asked. Her husband had died and left her with two kids. My first wife was a real piece of work. She turned to drugs and alcohol and let our kids suffer from neglect due to her addictions. My wife and I have 5 grandkids as of now and hope for more. Long story short my wife is black and I am white. I adopted her to sons ,who happen to be black and she adopted my son and daughter who happen to be white. I have seen racism from both sides. I lost friends and family members as my wife did when we decided to get married. We now have grandkids that are black, white, Hispanic and American indian. we have been married to 22 years and have never left each other's side nor will we. So please do not try and tell me I don't understand racism in America because I do.


I am glad you have a great family, congratulations, and am sorry for your PTSD.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> when trump and co. is jailed eventually, this would be a good move for pence right now. i think the fact of just how much this was a concerted coup attempt and not just a rally is only gonna trickle out until it becomes niagra falls.


Pence's staff are going for the gusto and his former chief of staff had a lot of drama in the WH before 1/6 and got himself banned from the place by Trump. Pence might have little choice but to follow their lead, besides he can't be too happy about the anniversary of hang Mike Pence day! He is gonna run clear of the wreckage and might as well retire from politics, he's fucked politically. His staff has all the details and are enthusiastically spilling them, Mike will be there for public reasons, drama and TV ratings. Will he cut Donald's throat? It depends how far NY is along in prosecuting Trump I suppose, he won't lie under oath for him though.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You can bank Pence is trying to save face
> Not all religious zealots love tRUMP
> or so I hear


some of these rats see that the sky is falling and want to get out from under it sooner than later. they just keep flip flopping like cruz and graham and hope that the pendulum stops when they are on the right side of history. they were terrorists, no they were tourists. 

the republican party will eventually re-center after trump. i actually don't mind some of their policies


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pence's staff are going for the gusto and his former chief of staff had a lot of drama in the WH before 1/6 and got himself banned from the place by Trump. Pence might have little choice but to follow their lead, besides he can't be too happy about the anniversary of hang Mike Pence day! He is gonna run clear of the wreckage and might as well retire form politics, he's fucked politically. His staff has all the details and are enthusiastically spilling them, Mike will be there for public reasons, drama and TV ratings. Will he cut Donald's throat? It depends how far NY is along in prosecuting Trump I suppose, he won't lie under oath for him though.


totally agree. at some point as the 2nd most powerful man on the planet, you see a sign that says Hang your Ass" and you don't start to wonder about your life vector???? surely Mother told him that sign was bad news, no??


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> All racism in the US should have the same standing. Any racism in the country should not be tolerated. But to suggest we need to fix the (white) issues first does not fix the problem. The lever should be placed on ending racism as a whole. But I guess that is not a popular view. That doesn't divide us or polarize us. What a shame. We should all be united to end all racism. Period.


How does one "end racism"?

I don't think we can. I think it's up to the racist and most die with that illness. BTW, "ending racism" isn't an objective of anti-discrimination political groups. Minority groups that are targets of racists and systemic racism just want the same right to freely move about and live their lives without being threatened or harmed by racists. Like white people are able to do. 

For example, BLM objectives:

_#BlackLivesMatter was founded in 2013 in response to the acquittal of Trayvon Martin’s murderer. Black Lives Matter Global Network Foundation, Inc. is a global organization in the US, UK, and Canada, whose mission is to eradicate white supremacy and build local power to intervene in violence inflicted on Black communities by the state and vigilantes. By combating and countering acts of violence, creating space for Black imagination and innovation, and centering Black joy, we are winning immediate improvements in our lives.

*We are expansive*. We are a collective of liberators who believe in an inclusive and spacious movement. We also believe that in order to win and bring as many people with us along the way, we must move beyond the narrow nationalism that is all too prevalent in Black communities. We must ensure we are building a movement that brings all of us to the front.

*We affirm the lives* of Black queer and trans folks, disabled folks, undocumented folks, folks with records, women, and all Black lives along the gender spectrum. Our network centers those who have been marginalized within Black liberation movements.

*We are working* for a world where Black lives are no longer systematically targeted for demise.

*We affirm our humanity*, our contributions to this society, and our resilience in the face of deadly oppression.

The call for Black lives to matter is a rallying cry for ALL Black lives striving for liberation._

They don't even mention trying to change people's minds. They just want white people to stop killing them for no good reason. That and be treated fairly.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> some of these rats see that the sky is falling and want to get out from under it sooner than later. they just keep flip flopping like cruz and graham and hope that the pendulum stops when they are on the right side of history. they were terrorists, no they were tourists.
> 
> the republican party will eventually re-center after trump. i actually don't mind some of their policies


I am not so sure. For forty years before that man, since Nixon, the GOP has moved more and more to the right. The fascist actions didn’t happen overnight. I don’t anticipate the Republicans getting cleaned up in my lifetime.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I am not so sure. For forty years before that man, since Nixon, the GOP has moved more and more to the right. The fascist actions didn’t happen overnight. I don’t anticipate the Republicans getting cleaned up in my lifetime.


I'm hoping a conservative party will arise that will divide the vote on the right, mostly financed by the rich who can overcome the state barriers with legal challenges and money. This can divide the right and keep them out of power for a decade or more, losing at the polls leads to reform or death for parties normally, when there are alternatives. All the corporate and wealth money will go to the new conservative party and the republicans will starve. The republican brand has been destroyed among generations of Americans and this impact will grow over time especially among youth and women voters.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I am not so sure. For forty years before that man, since Nixon, the GOP has moved more and more to the right. The fascist actions didn’t happen overnight. I don’t anticipate the Republicans getting cleaned up in my lifetime.


you really think they've waited since nixon and along came trump and they said 'this is the guy we want ?". i think moreso they realized that their base is dying off and young americans aren't aligned with their values and they have to do anything to stay relevant. 

i'm not so sure either but maybe you are right? i just don't think they really want a dictatorship or fascism though. 

take the money out of politics and let's get R's and D's that actually wnat to help their constituents would be a good place to start IMO>


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> While I admire the story, you still need to tune your definitions.


Maybe my definitions aren't perfect or match up with the dictionary spot on but if that is the only thing about my post you can point out as wrong so be it. Let's just say I do not believe in anything that resembles racism or bigotry. But you have no valid points to pont to where I was wrong so you have to point out that I added to the definition of racism. How small of you. Avoid the issues I bring up and concentrate on some grammatical or definition error instead of just saying you may agree with me. But wait you can't agree with me on anything because I am not a hard line Democrat. It is people like you that keep this country divided and always will.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Ryan Grim: Recovered Trump tweets from January 6 tell a story of escalating tension


Ryan Grim breaks down a detailed timeline of President Trump's known communications on January 6, 2020.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I am not so sure. For forty years before that man, since Nixon, the GOP has moved more and more to the right. The fascist actions didn’t happen overnight. I don’t anticipate the Republicans getting cleaned up in my lifetime.


John Birchers were a force in the Republican party in the fifties. They certainly were all in on Prohibition in the twenties. I think the Republican Party went wrong during the Gilded Age. Maybe it's just that I've never known the Republican Party to be anything but authoritarian assholes but they have a long history of being on the side of the authoritarian right. To be fair, so were Democrats, a hundred years ago. It was Democrats that moved away from them, it became coalition of several groups with common interest of expanding everybody's rights and opportunities. Republicans stuck with old Jim Crow era attitudes of white power. Republicans only recently saw that their policies of exclusion were going to be the death of the Party. Then they went all in on white supremacy and fascism. They doubled down, so to speak. 

OK, so I'm generalizing. If I got it wrong, I wouldn't mind being corrected.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> you really think they've waited since nixon and along came trump and they said 'this is the guy we want ?". i think moreso they realized that their base is dying off and young americans aren't aligned with their values and they have to do anything to stay relevant.
> 
> i'm not so sure either but maybe you are right? i just don't think they really want a dictatorship or fascism though.
> 
> take the money out of politics and let's get R's and D's that actually wnat to help their constituents would be a good place to start IMO>


Very well said. I have to say this one of the more sensible things I have read on here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I am not so sure. For forty years before that man, since Nixon, the GOP has moved more and more to the right. The fascist actions didn’t happen overnight. I don’t anticipate the Republicans getting cleaned up in my lifetime.


Actually it goes back to Goldwater and blacks lead by a famous black retired baseball player whose name eludes me now, walked out of the convention.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> you really think they've waited since nixon and along came trump and they said 'this is the guy we want ?". i think moreso they realized that their base is dying off and young americans aren't aligned with their values and they have to do anything to stay relevant.
> 
> i'm not so sure either but maybe you are right? i just don't think they really want a dictatorship or fascism though.
> 
> take the money out of politics and let's get R's and D's that actually wnat to help their constituents would be a good place to start IMO>


No. I think they tried things til they found what works. The first obvious signs were Reagan stripping healthcare and declaring voodoo economics. The Bushes solidified the economic lies. Finally that man came along, and the pins were ready for his ball.

I do not think any of this was as neatly laid out as a Bond villain would have done. But a lot of opportunism plus a few bad breaks brought us to the anniversary of Hang Mike Pence.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2022)

GreauxFast said:


> yet….here you are!!!!!





printer said:


> *Meadows asks Supreme Court for 'prompt' answer on Trump Jan. 6 lawsuit*
> Former President Trump’s ex-chief of staff Mark Meadows asked the Supreme Court in a filing Friday for a “prompt” answer regarding Trump’s lawsuit against the House Jan. 6 committee that is seeking documents from the former president and allies.
> 
> Meadows's lawyer, George J. Terwilliger III, filed an amicus brief requesting the Supreme Court quickly take up a lawsuit that aims to block communications and documents Trump had leading up to Jan. 6 from Congress.
> ...


as we are all aware executive privilege is for sitting president only. incumbent indeed. sorry Pal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I am not so sure. For forty years before that man, since Nixon, the GOP has moved more and more to the right. The fascist actions didn’t happen overnight. I don’t anticipate the Republicans getting cleaned up in my lifetime.


Jackie Robinson lead black delegates out of the convention in the mid sixties and they never looked back after the democrats got behind voting and civil rights.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ryan Grim: Recovered Trump tweets from January 6 tell a story of escalating tension
> 
> 
> Ryan Grim breaks down a detailed timeline of President Trump's known communications on January 6, 2020.
> ...


drip drip drip...

they've known this was way more serious for a year now. 

i love the drama though. seeing these traitors twist in the wind is lovely


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That's what I thought. I've even heard British people brag about how they don't feel the need to write it all down. As if a constitution is a sign of weakness or something like that. I'm not close enough to know but the UK seems to be stuck with a noble class that is still in power and a king with absolute power. At least that's how is seems from my remote point of view.







__





What Is the Monarch's Role in British Government? | HISTORY






www.history.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> No. I think they tried things til they found what works. The first obvious signs were Reagan stripping healthcare and declaring voodoo economics. The Bushes solidified the economic lies. Finally that man came along, and the pins were ready for his ball.
> 
> I do not think any of this was as neatly laid out as a Bond villain would have done. But a lot of opportunism plus a few bad breaks brought us to the *anniversary of Hang Mike Pence.*


and this shit's forever etched in our history..they're going to look back and say WTF was in the water? Ph was off or too much N.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> drip drip drip...
> 
> they've known this was way more serious for a year now.
> 
> i love the drama though. seeing these traitors twist in the wind is lovely


Yer gonna see a twistathon soon, there will be drama and historic TV, many will tune in during winter with covid around. I predict sky high TV ratings when they get rocking and rolling, buy popcorn, cause along with Donald dancing in NY, it promises to be an entertaining few months. Oh yeah, what ever happened to the weasel Matt Gaetz and his pending indictment, from what I've seen the feds should have the fucker by the balls.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I do not think any of this was as neatly laid out as a Bond villain would have done


let's be honest: W Bush and Trump only graduated from Ivy league schools b/c of their last name or their last check. 

hardly a Goldfinger or even a Goldmember. lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> you really think they've waited since nixon and along came trump and they said 'this is the guy we want ?". i think moreso they realized that their base is dying off and young americans aren't aligned with their values and they have to do anything to stay relevant.
> 
> i'm not so sure either but maybe you are right? i just don't think they really want a dictatorship or fascism though.
> 
> take the money out of politics and let's get R's and D's that actually wnat to help their constituents would be a good place to start IMO>


There are data from earlier studies on the make-up of Republican and Democrats regarding their tendency to support right wing authoritarian (RWA) leadership. Since at least the 80's at least.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/measuring-the-authoritarian-mind-set-of-trumps-followers/2020/10/01/23490cc8-ea38-11ea-970a-64c73a1c2392_story.html



_American state legislators were surveyed in the 1980s and 1990s to measure their RWA scores, and Republicans almost uniformly scored significantly higher than Democrats. The highest RWA scores in both parties came from representatives in Southern states.
Most relevant for the 2020 presidential election, Dean and Altemeyer worked with the Monmouth University Polling Institute in late 2019 to include questions in a nationwide survey of 1,000 voters that explored not only SRO and RWA levels but participants’ opinions about religious fundamentalism and ethnocentric prejudice, and their political views and affiliations._

I am inferring that people voting for right wing authoritarian leaders are authoritarian followers. Along with supporting authoritarian leaders, authoritarian followers exhibit a host of violent, criminal and racist tendencies:

_Most relevant for the 2020 presidential election, Dean and Altemeyer worked with the Monmouth University Polling Institute in late 2019 to include questions in a nationwide survey of 1,000 voters that explored not only SRO and RWA levels but participants’ opinions about religious fundamentalism and ethnocentric prejudice, and their political views and affiliations.

The Monmouth poll overwhelmingly found that most Trump supporters are both highly authoritarian and highly prejudiced, and revealed that authoritarian views are deeply embedded in the belief system of many Republicans who would seek another strong leader to take Trump’s place whenever he departed the national political stage.

Trump’s followers don’t care about his dishonesty and questionable actions because their primary concern is the perceived corruption of the purity of American society, write Dean and Altemeyer. Trump’s base is oblivious to his unpresidential behavior, endlessly forgiving of his incompetence, and stands “ready to give Trump all the power he wants” in exchange for his promise to reverse societal change and protect them from the purported danger posed by “lawless” minorities and immigrants._

So, I don't think the "why can't we just all get along?" train of thought will get anywhere with these people.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer gonna see a twistathon soon, there will be drama and historic TV, many will tune in during winter with covid around. I predict sky high TV ratings when they get rocking and rolling, buy popcorn, cause along with Donald dancing in NY, it promises to be an entertaining few months. Oh yeah, what ever happened to the weasel Matt Gaetz and his pending indictment, from what I've seen the feds should have the fucker by the balls.


once they realize that trump is either not going to run in 24, will have no chance of winning the GOP primary or even being in prison even sooner, they will all twist away like Chubby Checker. i've got a nice bottle of scotch waiting for the perp walks.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> John Birchers were a force in the Republican party in the fifties. They certainly were all in on Prohibition in the twenties. I think the Republican Party went wrong during the Gilded Age. Maybe it's just that I've never known the Republican Party to be anything but authoritarian assholes but they have a long history of being on the side of the authoritarian right. To be fair, so were Democrats, a hundred years ago. It was Democrats that moved away from them, it became coalition of several groups with common interest of expanding everybody's rights and opportunities. Republicans stuck with old Jim Crow era attitudes of white power. Republicans only recently saw that their policies of exclusion were going to be the death of the Party. Then they went all in on white supremacy and fascism. They doubled down, so to speak.
> 
> OK, so I'm generalizing. If I got it wrong, I wouldn't mind being corrected.


I’m not well versed in this history, but I imagine you have the broad strokes right. I do look to Eisenhower as the last decent Republican president. He sounded the warning about the military-industrial complex. Key word industrial, which accounts for the fiscal evolution of the Republican platform. They’re all about protecting their friends, the captains of industry. Right up until they went into the last convention with no platform beyond Heil Trumpf!

There is an awful lot of unpleasant work to do before we can wean, starve, besiege them out of racist/sexist policies just as they have been starving and besieging the mostly no white inner cities. These illiberal ideas are set deep. So deep that more than half of registered Republicans prefer a dishonest fantasy to fact.

One thing that has really hurt the nation politically and socially has been corrupt social media providers. The bosses had no trouble profiting off known lies. IMO this is another now-or-never job set before today’s residue if honest legislators and judicials. If the GQP gains power this or next time, the social media propagandists will have secured a successful coup, I fear.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, I still don't understand but that's on me. I don't care enough.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> So, I don't think the "why can't we just all get along?" train of thought will get anywhere with these people


good point.

although i think from what i've seen Dems would be more receptive to Reps ideas versus the opposite. i think they are way more far right than dems are far left.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> let's be honest: W Bush and Trump only graduated from Ivy league schools b/c of their last name or their last check.
> 
> hardly a Goldfinger or even a Goldmember. lol.


Yeah but Dubya surrounded himself with intelligent and trusted advisers. Bet they kept him on task.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Yeah but Dubya surrounded himself with intelligent and trusted advisers. Bet they kept him on task.


i have a kevin bacon 6 degree of separation with dick cheney. lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> good point.
> 
> although i think from what i've seen Dems would be more receptive to Reps ideas versus the opposite. i think they are way more far right than dems are far left.


Yesterday, Dick Cheney showed up in the House to support Democrats. 

Republicans have gone so far authoritarian right that they left Dick fucking Cheney behind.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> good point.
> 
> although i think from what i've seen Dems would be more receptive to Reps ideas versus the opposite. i think they are way more far right than dems are far left.


Hell, we have a coupla social democrats (Sanders, AOC) and Republicans call them socialist, which is wrong, or communists, which is at once ridiculous and utterly reprehensible for all the base it deceived into a delusion from which there is apparently almost no return.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> yep, I still don't understand but that's on me. I don't care enough.


You don’t have to anymore but it wasn’t always like that. Don’t know why we care up here. It’s just a face on our cash.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yesterday, Dick Cheney showed up in the House to support Democrats.
> 
> Republicans have gone so far authoritarian right that they left Dick fucking Cheney behind.


just don't stand on his left if you go duck hunting with him. 

pro tip.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> you really think they've waited since nixon and along came trump and they said 'this is the guy we want ?". i think moreso they realized that their base is dying off and young americans aren't aligned with their values and they have to do anything to stay relevant.
> 
> i'm not so sure either but maybe you are right? i just don't think they really want a dictatorship or fascism though.
> 
> take the money out of politics and let's get R's and D's that actually wnat to help their constituents would be a good place to start IMO>


How do you get the Mercers and the Koch’s out of politics 
It’s beyond nuts when hedgefunders are all in to actually run themselves with absolute unlimited funds
I have been waiting for the GOP
to prove we are not a racist country but they albeit fewer numbers have doubled down on it


----------



## printer (Jan 7, 2022)

Catching up a few pages, complaints over the past while of Biden splitting America appart rather than bringing it together by the conservative news. Two things to take from this. One is not that they want to move toward the middle but Biden should move toward the right (and will never be right enough so we will never accept a compromise). Also the complaint of splitting the country apart is not a true one. It is more that the Trump supporters are being split apart by the 1/6 commission. The ones that have more to gain in keeping with the Trump rhetoric (give so we save democracy) and on the other side the ones that can not afford the lawyers to lie their way through the commission.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> just don't stand on his left if you go duck hunting with him.
> 
> pro tip.


Ole deadeye dick used to be the Darth Vader of the republican party, worm tongue to an idiot president, my times have changed!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

*The Two Faces of Kevin McCarthy: Why He Must be Subpoenaed to Testify About Trump's Conduct on 1/6*





Just days after the 1/6 insurrection, Rep. Kevin McCarthy stated unequivocally that Donald Trump bears responsibility for the attack on Congress. But after a trip to Mar-a-Lago and (undoubtedly) some arm- twisting by Donald Trump, McCarthy makes contradictory statements. 

Given the claims in his second statement about what Trump said about the insurrection, Kevin McCarthy must testify to the House select committee investigating the attack on the US Capitol. Here's why . . .


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 8, 2022)

"Green Bay sweep?" If we're using foot ball anologies, how about "Flooding the Zone" with about 50 subpeonas to everyone who was involved with supporting the sedetion party Lumpy promoted on 1/6? On Monday!
It's time Demo's quit fucking about and start calling the dickhead in to testify or plead the 5th! Then refer all of the 5th pleaders to the DoJ for criminal procecution!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 8, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Thank you, I didn't see that earlier.
> 
> It is crazy to see them helping so many hurt cops in that tunnel in the first 7 minutes. @40:20 the first domestic terrorists start to push up into that balcony. @42 minutes the 'hugs and kisses' commence.
> View attachment 5053804
> ...


I am sure that I am just seeing things, but I can't not see this being domestic terrorist's face in these pics from the 3 hour long security cam video.

https://www.rawstory.com/major-crimes/



> It's unclear whether the suspect, 22-year-old Garrett James Smith, supported or opposed the rally, which was held outside the Pinellas County Jail on behalf of Oath Keepers member Jeremy Brown of Tampa, who is held there on charges stemming from the insurrection.
> 
> Smith, whose birthday coincidentally falls on Jan. 6, was spotted running away from the rally wearing all black and a face covering, according to reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> "Green Bay sweep?" If we're using foot ball anologies, how about "Flooding the Zone" with about 50 subpeonas to everyone who was involved with supporting the sedetion party Lumpy promoted on 1/6? On Monday!
> It's time Demo's quit fucking about and start calling the dickhead in to testify or plead the 5th! Then refer all of the 5th pleaders to the DoJ for criminal procecution!


By a combination of factors this reckoning for this shit is driven into an election year, where it will do the most good and keep the story alive in public memory and the news cycles. The leaders of the conspiracies won't finally go down until 2023 or 2024. It won't matter with Trump, since he will likely be in a NY prison by this fall after a spring or summer trial. If he is convicted in NY, he will most likely be held in custody until sentencing, but I hope not! I hope he's out there during election season fucking over the republicans and freaking out about going to prison!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> "Green Bay sweep?" If we're using foot ball anologies, how about "Flooding the Zone" with about 50 subpeonas to everyone who was involved with supporting the sedetion party Lumpy promoted on 1/6? On Monday!
> It's time Demo's quit fucking about and start calling the dickhead in to testify or plead the 5th! Then refer all of the 5th pleaders to the DoJ for criminal procecution!


Hopefully the DoJ is countering with the Statue of Liberty and not the the fumblerooski.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hopefully the DoJ is countering with the Statue of Liberty and not the the fumblerooski.


How about a tackle by a monster that snaps the quarterback in half and team justice piles on the corpse!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about a tackle by a monster that snaps the quarterback in half and team justice piles on the corpse!


Hopefully trump learns to run a few new plays in Rikers, like “hide the salami”.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> "Green Bay sweep?" If we're using foot ball anologies, how about "Flooding the Zone" with about 50 subpeonas to everyone who was involved with supporting the sedetion party Lumpy promoted on 1/6? On Monday!
> It's time Demo's quit fucking about and start calling the dickhead in to testify or plead the 5th! Then refer all of the 5th pleaders to the DoJ for criminal procecution!


Not arguing with the sentiment. But I'm pleased with what they are doing. The only thing that matters politically in the US this year are the elections in the fall. The drip, drip, drip of corrosive testimony, evidence, images and most importantly video footage of Republican leaders aiding in the takedown of our democracy will be background music all summer long. Democrats will win if voters are doing well and Republicans keep making own goals regarding women's rights and supporting Oath Keepers or their like. 

Win that election and the DOJ will have all the time it needs to put together successful prosecutions for all that were involved. Lose that election and Republicans will shut down our government to protect themselves and their leader. The election is what matters.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By a combination of factors this reckoning for this shit is driven into an election year, where it will do the most good and keep the story alive in public memory and the news cycles. The leaders of the conspiracies won't finally go down until 2023 or 2024. It won't matter with Trump, since he will likely be in a NY prison by this fall after a spring or summer trial. If he is convicted in NY, he will most likely be held in custody until sentencing, but I hope not! I hope he's out there during election season fucking over the republicans and freaking out about going to prison!


i think trump defecting to russia would be actually do the most damage to the republicans and magats (i differentiate because i think a lot of magats aren't affiliated with either party, they just suck trumps dick)....
what will marginal trailer queen call democrats if it becomes clear her messiah has become a communist? i guess socialist is still available, but that may be cutting it a little close, since none of them know the difference between communism and socialism, they just say those words a lot because it makes their herd moo


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think trump defecting to russia would be actually do the most damage to the republicans and magats (i differentiate because i think a lot of magats aren't affiliated with either party, they just suck trumps dick)....
> what will marginal trailer queen call democrats if it becomes clear her messiah has become a communist? i guess socialist is still available, but that may be cutting it a little close, since none of them know the difference between communism and socialism, they just say those words a lot because it makes their herd moo





MAGA and Politics – Panel Study of the MAGA Movement


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think trump defecting to russia would be actually do the most damage to the republicans and magats (i differentiate because i think a lot of magats aren't affiliated with either party, they just suck trumps dick)....
> what will marginal trailer queen call democrats if it becomes clear her messiah has become a communist? i guess socialist is still available, but that may be cutting it a little close, since none of them know the difference between communism and socialism, they just say those words a lot because it makes their herd moo


The “marginal trailer queen” reference took me a minute, but  I like that.
If he defected, his cult would just reframe the argument again and deflect. Something like:
_“Oh no, you libtards have it all wrong. Russia isn’t communist anymore, it’s a perfect capitalist country now, but they have some corrupt billionaires exactly the same as the US. Just look at how Soros, Bill Gates and many other libtard billionaires are destroying the US. Biden is horrible and must be stopped to save America.”_

His cult is so far down the rabbit hole at this point that the above doesn’t even sound ridiculous any more.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 8, 2022)

The January 6th committee have now confirmed they are investigating Trump for Obstruction and Conspiracy. Which means they got him.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The January 6th committee have now confirmed they are investigating Trump for Obstruction and Conspiracy. Which means they got him.


I would not expect such an announcement unless they got him dead to rights. That is one of the joys of sober methodical people. They don’t say much, but when they do, it tends to be that way. Compare and contrast with the previous administration.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> The “marginal trailer queen” reference took me a minute, but  I like that.
> If he defected, his cult would just reframe the argument again and deflect. Something like:
> _“Oh no, you libtards have it all wrong. Russia isn’t communist anymore, it’s a perfect capitalist country now, but they have some corrupt billionaires exactly the same as the US. Just look at how Soros, Bill Gates and many other libtard billionaires are destroying the US. Biden is horrible and must be stopped to save America.”_
> 
> His cult is so far down the rabbit hole at this point that the above doesn’t even sound ridiculous any more.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 8, 2022)

I agree that the Demo's need to influence the election in 2022, but Thw seditionists will drag out the courts for months so they better get to moving on the top dogs so they can show the top dogs in orange jumpsuits in a lineup and say,"There is the Repuplican Party, do you want to support criminals?"

Having Lumpy. Bannon, Medows and a few of the hundred Congress Critters convicted will be a lot better that saying they are "soon to be indited, if the DOJ can get off their asses"!


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> I agree that the Demo's need to influence the election in 2022, but Thw seditionists will drag out the courts for months so they better get to moving on the top dogs so they can show the top dogs in orange jumpsuits in a lineup and say,"There is the Repuplican Party, do you want to support criminals?"
> 
> Having Lumpy. Bannon, Medows and a few of the hundred Congress Critters convicted will be a lot better that saying they are "soon to be indited, if the DOJ can get off their asses"!


When the president says "this is the highest priority for the DOJ", unless he's lying and I don't think he is, Garland will have all the help he can use. 

The DOJ gets one shot at a trial. I want it to be a certain kill shot. Can you imagine how much hay Trump would make from unsuccessful prosecutions?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You don’t have to anymore but it wasn’t always like that. Don’t know why we care up here. It’s just a face on our cash.


The only thing we would get with a president in a parliamentary system is another election. I'm also against an elected senate, look how well that worked out in the States! A simple unicameral legislature allows the public to know who to blame. Who was the senator responsible for making it illegal for Medicare to even ask for a better deal when volume purchasing pharmaceuticals? We found out later it was senator Phil Graham who no doubt retired to a big payday.

If they don't trust one another so much that they have to have so many checks and balances, perhaps they never really had a single country to begin with and the American revolution was just a shotgun marriage between the north and south in the face of the British. Good will and trust is required for a country to function as a unit and America has been grid locked for as long as I can remember and the only good things that get through have been watered down to nothing. Everything is about keeping black people in their place with some Americas, nothing else matters, not even their own lives and families.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2022)

It seems the usually reticent Bob Woodward's excitement about 1/6 has caught some attention and speculation. Trump must becoming increasingly concerned, though I think his troubles in NY are more immediate. They will do a couple of levels down first, then the henchmen and finally Trump, but he should be in an NY prison by then anyway. They say state time is a lot harder than federal time, that's a luxury compared to a maximum security state prison. There is no possibility of a future presidential pardon there either.

I hope nobody has him in custody during the election this fall, it would be nice if he were convicted in NY and bailed until sentencing, he'd really be freaking and squirming then. The only lever he'd have is his ownership of the republican party and he would break it trying to pry his ass out of trouble.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Donald Trump should be very afraid: This anniversary was not good news for him


Donald Trump must have awoken on the morning of Jan. 6 last year with a terrible sense of foreboding. It was the day his nemesis, Joe Biden, was scheduled to be certified as the winner of the presidential election. He had spent two whole months, November and December, trying to forestall what...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 9, 2022)

Jim Jordan and Jim Banks will not be the only members of Congress subpoenaed Bennie Thompson says the committee has evidence of people that attacked the Capitol meeting in members offices and members giving them tours A new round of subpoenas will be coming soon


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It seems the usually reticent Bob Woodward's excitement about 1/6 has caught some attention and speculation. Trump must becoming increasingly concerned, though I think his troubles in NY are more immediate. They will do a couple of levels down first, then the henchmen and finally Trump, but he should be in an NY prison by then anyway. They say state time is a lot harder than federal time, that's a luxury compared to a maximum security state prison. There is no possibility of a future presidential pardon there either.
> 
> I hope nobody has him in custody during the election this fall, it would be nice if he were convicted in NY and bailed until sentencing, he'd really be freaking and squirming then. The only lever he'd have is his ownership of the republican party and he would break it trying to pry his ass out of trouble.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


One concern 
If somehow he gets a charge 
The fascist that takes his place will run on pardoning him


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> One concern
> If somehow he gets a charge
> The fascist that takes his place will run on pardoning him


that's why they want NY to get to him first, he can't be pardoned out of a NY prison cell


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's why they want NY to get to him first, he can't be pardoned out of a NY prison cell


If the feds wanted Donald, they could have had him right after the election on the Stormy Daniels affair that Cohen did the time for already. It's a documents based slam dunk case they let the clock run out on that could have given him 10 years according to sentencing guidelines. It was a federal crime though and one Trump could be pardoned for by a republican president who would run on it and might win. This and other things lead me to believe the feds or at least the democrats want Donald running around loose until the election in order to damage the republicans and drive their base to the polls. I dunno what NY will do and perhaps some of the delay or slow walking might be for this reason too.

I also think it's the reason we hear a lot about, if Donald will run in 2024, it's designed to drive the democratic base to the polls. Common sense says he should be in prison well before the 2024 election and perhaps before the 2022 election.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the feds wanted Donald, they could have had him right after the election on the Stormy Daniels affair that Cohen did the time for already. It's a documents based slam dunk case they let the clock run out on that could have given him 10 years according to sentencing guidelines. It was a federal crime though and one Trump could be pardoned for by a republican president who would run on it and might win. This and other things lead me to believe the feds or at least the democrats want Donald running around loose until the election in order to damage the republicans and drive their base to the polls. I dunno what NY will do and perhaps some of the delay or slow walking might be for this reason too.
> 
> I also think it's the reason we hear a lot about, if Donald will run in 2024, it's designed to drive the democratic base to the polls. Common sense says he should be in prison well before the 2024 election and perhaps before the 2022 election.


The first sentence I don’t believe. They could not undo the Republican majority, or the fact that the Rs could simply obstruct as they did in the Mueller probe.

I don’t think that would have worked.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> The first sentence I don’t believe. They could not undo the Republican majority, or the fact that the Rs could simply obstruct as they did in the Mueller probe.
> 
> I don’t think that would have worked.


Not sure if you responded to the correct post


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not sure if you responded to the correct post


“If the Feds wanted Donald…” is the one


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's why they want NY to get to him first, he can't be pardoned out of a NY prison cell


A future NY governor could though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> A future NY governor could though.


I'm not sure if they have that power in NY, but the prospects of a republican governor are remote. There are a lot of republicans in upstate NY, but they are overwhelmed by the city dwellers. Trump will only be around for a couple of election cycles at the most. Between a shitty lifestyle and the stress he feels from being at war with the world constantly, it is taking it's toll and aging him quickly. I figure his mind might go before his body, as he slips into insanity when confronted by reality in the form of a cell door.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm not sure if they have that power in NY, but the prospects of a republican governor are remote. There are a lot of republicans in upstate NY, but they are overwhelmed by the city dwellers. Trump will only be around for a couple of election cycles at the most. Between a shitty lifestyle and the stress he feels from being at war with the world constantly, it is taking it's toll and aging him quickly. I figure his mind might go before his body, as he slips into insanity when confronted by reality in the form of a cell door.


i think his mind has been going for quite a while...like since 1966 or so, when he got that fifth deferral from the military for those heel spurs he got from playing tennis


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think his mind has been going for quite a while...like since 1966 or so, when he got that fifth deferral from the military for those heel spurs he got from playing tennis


He would have been one of McNamara's morons, Forest Gump material. Forget being an officer they would have weeded him out the first week, degree or not. He would have been untrainable, he cheated his way through school and college and had others do his assignments and even write his exams, it was easy back then.


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 9, 2022)

It's odd how democrats stormed the wisconsin state capitol and took it over. They smashed windows and doors to ilegally gain access and stop a vote concerning unions that they didn't want to have passed.

What Pelosi calls the greatest threat to our democracy (the 1/6 riots) she actually praised the riots and takeover of the state capitol building as "democracy in action!" When democrats did the EXACT SAME THING.


NO calls for an investigation, no incarceration without formal charges, no grandstanding about it being worse than 9/11, pearl harbor, or the civil war.

The dems actually praised the takeover and insurrection in Wisconsin. Amazing how the rules, laws, the optics, the msm, and their lackeys can change the narrative about protestors depending on their political affiliation.

They're all fucking corrupt lying fucks, and anyone kissing a racist child predators ass that wanted to lock drug users in cages regardless of the situation whilw his pos crackhead parmesan smoking kid gets to go free is delusional.

Amazing that everyone elses family members with substance abuse issues needed to go to prison, no excuses....but when it comes to his corrupt child porn loving son hunter does it...suddenly he needs counseling, not incarceration like everyone else.

Sick duplicitous fucks. How anyone can like a guy that manages to dicriminate against both whites and "cleaned up negros" like obama is beyond me.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 9, 2022)

* posts in Politics and immediately proves he's a bigot!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> It's odd how democrats stormed the wisconsin state capitol and took it over. They smashed windows and doors to ilegally gain access and stop a vote concerning unions that they didn't want to have passed.
> 
> What Pelosi calls the greatest threat to our democracy (the 1/6 riots) she actually praised the riots and takeover of the state capitol building as "democracy in action!" When democrats did the EXACT SAME THING.
> 
> ...


The republicans were in control in Wisconsin and it is they who would have prosecuted the protestors, what's your point?

You are regurgitating propaganda and bullshit, someone shit in yer ear and it sunk into yer brain. You are bigot and that turns you into a sucker for any con artist blowing the dog whistle, like Trump. You are a sucker and a dupe, lead to it by your own fear and hate and are easily manipulated.

So are you stupid enough not to get vaxxed? 60% of the unvaxxed are republicans, about 30 million fools. Omicron will be hard on the base, many will die and many more will be maimed and fucked for life. You guys are literally dying to own the libs, talk about stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

I saw tonight they are considering perusing conspiracy charges and if they do, it will sweep up everybody involved and give them serious time. There is also serious consideration being given to mail fraud for using the big lie to fundraise. Donald and his henchmen are in a lot of deep shit and it must be dawning on some of them the seriousness of their situation. They were sloppy and carried away with power like the mob on 1/6 was carried away by rage, some must be sweating bullets, even the rich ones, this is at least gonna be expensive.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Capitol attack: Trump not immune from criminal referral, lawmakers insist


Kinzinger asks if Trump ‘incompetent or a coward’ during 6 January riot while Raskin ponders 14th amendment to bar new run




www.theguardian.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> NO calls for an investigation, no incarceration without formal charges, no grandstanding about it being worse than 9/11, pearl harbor, or the civil war.
> 
> The dems actually praised the takeover and insurrection in Wisconsin. Amazing how the rules, laws, the optics, the msm, and their lackeys can change the narrative about protestors depending on their political affiliation.











Fox News contributor compares Christmas tree burning to Pearl Harbor


‘What the heck does ‘they tried to extinguish the darkness’ mean?’




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> It's odd how democrats stormed the wisconsin state capitol and took it over. They smashed windows and doors to ilegally gain access and stop a vote concerning unions that they didn't want to have passed.
> 
> What Pelosi calls the greatest threat to our democracy (the 1/6 riots) she actually praised the riots and takeover of the state capitol building as "democracy in action!" When democrats did the EXACT SAME THING.
> 
> ...


It might be lost on you, but the false equivalency that you paint falls apart when you actually look at it deeper.

You say 'smashed windows and doors, but all I could find was damage done from people taping posters to the walls and cleanup. 

You say 'insurrection' but in Wisconsin they were protesting a bill that was stripping their rights and not a bullshit lie to keep power in the hands of a loser in the 2020 presidential election. 

How many cops did they beat up to gain entry to the capital in Wisconsin in 2011?

Which Democratic politician threw the rally and told the mob to storm the Wisconsin capital after lying to them about why?

Your 'both sides' troll (with a dash of Q nonsense) is better than most, but still just bullshit no matter how much you 'feel' like it isn't. Outside of being mainly white people demanding something in a capital building, there really is not much comparison at all.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> It's odd how democrats stormed the wisconsin state capitol and took it over


Stormed the Capitol? Really??

They were very neat and orderly and were just there to take a tour. They were Patriots


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Stormed the Capitol? Really??
> 
> They were very neat and orderly and were just there to take a tour. They were Patriots


Right on. I even recall that many, many, a great very many, people were saying at the time how it was a perfect protest and that they were warmly greeted by the police. They were even seen hugging and kissing the police as they protested… 
Fuck that both sides shit and trying to play down what happened on 1/6 after the fact. It was absolutely horrific to watch in real time when it was happening. McCarthy was scared shitless and angry about it as it happened, as were a lot of republican lawmakers. Pence was angry about it. It is the most jarring event of our adult lives for many people. Qtard apologists will try to spin and minimize this but it was a violent insurrection attempting to overturn a US election, it was not a peaceful protest or even a protest that got out of hand.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> One concern
> If somehow he gets a charge
> The fascist that takes his place will run on pardoning him


I think that needs to happen. Yank that security blanket off, make it so there is zero excuse or way to explain away voting republican now. Make it clear what they value. Don't let people hide behind low taxes or guns as an excuse.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


The Lincoln project knows how to fight and the music layered emotion on to Joe's speech and made it moving. People do most things for emotional reasons, not logical ones, this is especially true for the republican base. Feelings and emotions must be used in this fight as weapons and logic and reason should determine the tactics and strategy. Most liberals need to get off line and start working politics locally and pounding the ground and being part of an active organization with a plan to win your district, county or state. If your own state or area is solid blue, work in a red area if you can. Run for the minor posts on the county level, the ones who run elections and count votes, volunteer to be a poll worker, people can do more to protect democracy than just vote and vent online. The seriousness of the situation requires citizen participation in the system, don't leave it up to Steve Bannon filling these spots with fanatics.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> It's odd how democrats stormed the wisconsin state capitol and took it over. They smashed windows and doors to ilegally gain access and stop a vote concerning unions that they didn't want to have passed.
> 
> What Pelosi calls the greatest threat to our democracy (the 1/6 riots) she actually praised the riots and takeover of the state capitol building as "democracy in action!" When democrats did the EXACT SAME THING.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your report on the current state of the Big Lie.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I think that needs to happen. Yank that security blanket off, make it so there is zero excuse or way to explain away voting republican now. Make it clear what they value. Don't let people hide behind low taxes or guns as an excuse.


Very dangerous. The would-be fascists probably have a plan for that event.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2022)

The Jan 6 Committee is in possession of FORGED CERTIFICATIONS of ascertainment declaring Trump the winner of both Michigan and Arizona. 










Jan. 6 panel ramps up investigation into Trump's state-level pressure


POLITICO has identified the information the committee has received from key swing states, as lawmakers prepare to take their findings public.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The Jan 6 Committee is in possession of FORGED CERTIFICATIONS of ascertainment declaring Trump the winner of both Michigan and Arizona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't they show up at state legislatures trying to get in with "alternate" electors? Perhaps conspiracy charges are in order, it sounds like a conspiracy to me, that would sweep them all up, fake electors, the organizers and financers, and give them all serious prison time, while taking up a minimum of the court's time. These folks need time out from foxnews and time alone in a cell to introspect on how big a sucker they were and they should have lot's of time for it too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

We are not talking about a series of individual crimes here, we are talking about multiple conspiracies that included hundreds of people, some in congress. America has harsh easily proved conspiracy laws that give long prison sentences for organizing criminal activity. That's what almost all these crimes were, organized criminal activity, not individual crimes. They could try them en mass, one plot and conspiracy at a time and save a lot of court time instead of individual crimes. The dupes who showed up at the capitol would not be covered, but those who organized, planned, financed and lead them are. Fake electors and and forged certifications are conspiracies that involve hundreds of people, many of them are in state assemblies.


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 10, 2022)

rollitup said:


> * posts in Politics and immediately proves he's a bigot!


Maked sense. First off I'm an independent/non liberal black man.

Secondly, just because I refuse to follow the dem party which wants me to identify as a helpless, ignorant, victim does not make me a bigot.

Tell me one thing that I said that wasnt true. Just another example of white liberals thinking they can tell minorities what to think, how to think, how to act, and who to vote for.

Look up biden telling people those with substance abuse issues need to be locked up, no excuses, theydon't deserve to walk the streets his grandmother walks on, etc.

And he did lock motherfuckers im cages...for years.

But his worthless sister in law screwing, attempted niece fucking son who denied and abandoned his own child, of course gets a break, and the rules don't apply to him.

The liberals want to cause race warfare hoping blacks, whites, Asians, and others are too fucking stupid to realize the real issue is class warfare.

The rich and connected get their way, every one else gets fucked.

Keep 1/6 in the news so no one talks about the abject failure this fucking administration is.

t


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2022)

January 6th Committee says America will be "shocked" at what it’s uncovered about Donald Trump and others


...




www.palmerreport.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Maked sense. First off I'm an independent/non liberal black man.
> 
> Secondly, just because I refuse to follow the dem party which wants me to identify as a helpless, ignorant, victim does not make me a bigot.
> 
> ...


Man the manure in here is a awful
You can look on literally on any 
trolled liberal website and read this exact same bs 
I can top those lies in three little words 
“I BELIEVE YOU “


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Maked sense. First off I'm an independent/non liberal black man.
> 
> Secondly, just because I refuse to follow the dem party which wants me to identify as a helpless, ignorant, victim does not make me a bigot.
> 
> ...


Of course it makes you a bigot. The GOP has been commandeered by the new fascists. The pushback against CRT is diagnostic.

as for the lie about the rich and connected, they areall GOP. Which makes me believe you are Wealthy before you are Black.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

HEROES! Worst terrorist attack on US soil.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> HEROES! Worst terrorist attack on US soil.
> 
> View attachment 5064164


It’s meme time
When facts don’t suit your narrative


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> HEROES! Worst terrorist attack on US soil.
> 
> View attachment 5064164


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Stormed the Capitol? Really??
> 
> They were very neat and orderly and were just there to take a tour. They were Patriots


LMAO! Exactly as I stated! They are either vile or "patriots" depending on your political affiliation.

They were there to illegally stop duly elected representatives from voting on law. Which is their congressmen job.

The stopped official governmental proceedings.

What were the 1/6 "patriots" charged with? Yep, interrupting official governmental proceedings!

SAME...FUCKING. ...THING!

Enjoy your hypocricy.

The self proclaimed "shaman" got 4 years in prison. He harmed no one, assaulted no one, broke nothing, destroyed no property, nothing!

He did exactly what your non incarcerated, "patriots" did. Lol


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Maked sense. First off I'm an independent/non liberal black man.
> 
> Secondly, just because I refuse to follow the dem party which wants me to identify as a helpless, ignorant, victim does not make me a bigot.
> 
> ...


 you mean you never smoked parmesan cheese off the floor? You dont believe that "Poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids"? Sounds like you dont remember the mean tweets, they were super duper meanie words, having dementia man who can barely follow his script is the bestest.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> LMAO! Exactly as I stated! They are either vile or "patriots" depending on your political affiliation.
> 
> They were there to illegally stop duly elected representatives from voting on law. Which is their congressmen job.
> 
> ...


Fake news pumpkin 
Enjoy your bliss


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Enjoy your hypocricy.











Some are comparing the U.S. Capitol riot to Wisconsin's Act 10 protests in 2011. Here are the key differences.


There were stark differences between this week's riot at the U.S. Capitol and the 2011 protests at the Wisconsin State Capitol in Madison.



www.jsonline.com


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Of course it makes you a bigot. The GOP has been commandeered by the new fascists. The pushback against CRT is diagnostic.
> 
> as for the lie about the rich and connected, they areall GOP. Which makes me believe you are Wealthy before you are Black.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Maked sense. First off I'm an independent/non liberal black man.
> 
> Secondly, just because I refuse to follow the dem party which wants me to identify as a helpless, ignorant, victim does not make me a bigot.
> 
> ...


lmao just one?


Let's go with your lie about the state capital in Wisconsin being busted up and broken windows and smashed in doors being any kind of equivalence to the Right wing domestic terrorists attempted insurrection on January 6th.
https://archive.jsonline.com/news/statepolitics/121816853.html/



> *Madison —* The recent huge protests at the Capitol did an estimated $270,000 in wear and tear to the building - less than 4% of an early damage estimate given by Gov. Scott Walker's administration.
> 
> Administration Secretary Mike Huebsch, Walker's top cabinet aide, announced the new estimate Friday, deflating the early guess of $7.5 million in damage hazarded by the GOP governor's administration on March 3.
> 
> ...





Ganjihad said:


> LMAO! Exactly as I stated! They are either vile or "patriots" depending on your political affiliation.
> 
> They were there to illegally stop duly elected representatives from voting on law. Which is their congressmen job.
> 
> ...


It is sad when people expect others to pretend like this didn't happen.






It is sad that you decided to be blind to reality.



madvillian420 said:


> you mean you never smoked parmesan cheese off the floor? You dont believe that "Poor kids are just as bright and just as talented as white kids"? Sounds like you dont remember the mean tweets, they were super duper meanie words, having dementia man who can barely follow his script is the bestest.


lol at the lamest of lame attacks on misspoken words of someone with a stutter or having to go back decades or a actual quote you guys are forced to stick with Biden. No wonder you have to reguritate the flat out lies you stick with that are sold to the hate monger's cults so often.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> having dementia man who can barely follow his script is the bestest.


Yosemite.


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lmao just one?
> 
> 
> Let's go with your lie about the state capital in Wisconsin being busted up and broken windows and smashed in doors being any kind of equivalence to the Right wing domestic terrorists attempted insurrection on January 6th.
> ...


Hate monger. LMAO!!! 

HEY BLACKS!!!! THEY (WHITES) WANNA PUY Y'ALL BACK IN CHAINS!!!!

Biden put blacks, whites, Hispanics, etc."back in chains" and im cages with his drug laws that obviously don't apply to HIS FAMILY...Just ours!!

He's a race baiting, child stroking piece of shit who literally came up with laws to incarcerate others for infractions his ilk can laugh at.

See...blacks and othet minorities are so goddamned ignorant to the dems, that anytime something is not going their way and they want our vote they pull the same goddamned " white people bad" race card. They think it will keep minorities from noticing their failures by changing the narrative.

Thankfully, many minorities are finally waking up to their bullshit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Hate monger. LMAO!!!
> 
> HEY BLACKS!!!! THEY (WHITES) WANNA PUY Y'ALL BACK IN CHAINS!!!!
> 
> ...


i don't think you are 1. black and 2. independent but surely you can't agree with this, right?








Trump's '1776 Commission' report excuses slavery, condemns legacy of civil rights movement


The report equates progressivism to fascism and communism, condones the nation's history with slavery and calls for "patriotic education" in schools.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Hate monger. LMAO!!!
> 
> HEY BLACKS!!!! THEY (WHITES) WANNA PUY Y'ALL BACK IN CHAINS!!!!
> 
> ...


Dont bother looking into the leaked pages of Bidens daughters diary detailing "inappropriate showers" with Mr. Kid sniffer either. "fake news" strikes again....lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Dont bother looking into the leaked pages of Bidens daughters diary detailing "inappropriate showers" with Mr. Kid sniffer either. "fake news" strikes again....lol.


good thing you guys never repealed Obamacare. you can get cheap mental help with your Projection issues, you know?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

picking out prostitutes because they resemble your daughter Ivanka is totally normal behavior.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Maked sense. First off I'm an independent/non liberal black man.
> 
> Secondly, just because I refuse to follow the dem party which wants me to identify as a helpless, ignorant, victim does not make me a bigot.
> 
> ...


Did you just wake up after a 30 years nap?

Try to keep up. Quite a lot has changed since Biden crafted the crime bill that did in fact cause major grief to Black people. You are showing selective memory because Biden's bill was a compromise that watered down the viciously racist Republican measures also being discussed at the time. That said, I do hold it against him that he wrote that bill and he wasn't my first choice in the general election. The thing is, in the fall, he was running against Trump. 

I can understand why you want to recite ancient history as if it has more relevance than what happened last year. Because the record of Trump's presidency is failure. He's a failure. Everything he's done has failed. Most times he just walked away from his failures leaving other people holding the bag. Worst president if not worst person ever. 

btw. lol at your alternate reality speech about the economy under Biden.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Hate monger. LMAO!!!
> 
> HEY BLACKS!!!! THEY (WHITES) WANNA PUY Y'ALL BACK IN CHAINS!!!!
> 
> ...


Are you just talking shit, or you going to actually point to what you are talking about?

Because besides lame ass trolling attempts to smear Biden since Trump shit himself learning that he was going to run against him with bullshit edited click bait on youtube, I haven't seen anything even close to real from idiots spewing the hate monger's propaganda.

You pretending like anyone besides the right wing cult leaders, their militarized troll army (foreign and domestic) and their flock are saying 'white people bad', is just more bullshit lies people pretend to believe to trick themselves into voting for the party trying like hell to stop any legislation that benefits 100% of our nation and not just the mega wealthy.


Also you just kept on trolling and have not sucked it up to admit you are lying about the Wisconsin protest in 2011 like a douche troll would.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> HEROES! Worst terrorist attack on US soil.
> 
> View attachment 5064164


lulz

Wow what a powerful message.

You guys are going to be ecstatic when the red wave washes over those liberals in the fall.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Are you just talking shit, or you going to actually point to what you are talking about?
> 
> Because besides lame ass trolling attempts to smear Biden since Trump shit himself learning that he was going to run against him with bullshit edited click bait on youtube, I haven't seen anything even close to real from idiots spewing the hate monger's propaganda.
> 
> ...


This was expected the trolls are freaking cause Gym Jordan’s phone records have been released 
Time to whatabout


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

Biden trips on the Lolita Express: Zero
Trump trips: Had to kill Epstein


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> more whataboutism eh? Notice how even when someone doesnt mention Trump, its your first go-to. its always you dorks who are constantly thinking of and talking about him lol. Dude lives rent free in all your minds haha. The dude is surely hated, and for some good reasons, so wheres the compilation of him making children squirm in discomfort?


What number is the part where he wants to date his daughter ? We will wait ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Dude lives rent free in all your minds haha


Do you know what happened to his Twitter feed? I can't seem to find out what's new in MAGAland anymore.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> What number is the part where he wants to date his daughter ? We will wait ?


whataboutism at its finest lol.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> more whataboutism eh? Notice how even when someone doesnt mention Trump, its your first go-to. its always you dorks who are constantly thinking of and talking about him lol. Dude lives rent free in all your minds haha. The dude is surely hated, and for some good reasons, so wheres the compilation of him making children squirm in discomfort?


So yeah just selectively edited click bait is all you got.

How many tens of thousands of pictures with tired kids do you think that Biden took over the decades? And that is the best you got.

Pretty sad. Also sad is you wanting pictures of the last president who lost because he sucked and tanked our economy groping kids.

When really all you should give a shit about with him was the actual rape statement when Epstein hooked Trump up with 13year old Katie Johnson to rape.
http://thememoryhole2.org/blog/doe-v-trump


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> more whataboutism eh? Notice how even when someone doesnt mention Trump, its your first go-to. its always you dorks who are constantly thinking of and talking about him lol. Dude lives rent free in all your minds haha. The dude is surely hated, and for some good reasons, so wheres the compilation of him making children squirm in discomfort?


lulz

Do we have to show you all the creepy shit Trump did? I mean, one does not follow the other. Biden did make some people uncomfortable in how he touched them. Trump did rape, molest, abuse and demean women. Both were not acceptable behavior. Biden apologized. When has Trump ever said "I'm sorry" to anybody, much less the woman who was 14 at the time Trump raped her and then threatened to kill if she admitted it. So there it is. The hypocrisy of the radical right. Your kind don't even mention Trump's abusive if not criminal behavior, then post up some uncomfortable images about Biden. As if you cared.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> whataboutism at its finest lol.


Whatabout Hillary being locked up on day 1? Whatabout Trumpcare ready to go on day 1?

I like this whataboutism thingy


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> whataboutism at its finest lol.


It is completely fair to point out your hypocrisy.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Do you know what happened to his Twitter feed? I can't seem to find out what's new in MAGAland anymore.


Leftist censorship and a selective enforcement of the rules? yay! no more mean tweets, we are all safe from the meanie man now. blue hair prevails! woot woot, words are bad


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It is completely fair to point out your hypocrisy.


She thinks the worst part about trump was his "mean tweets". lmao.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Leftist censorship and a selective enforcement of the rules? yay! no more mean tweets, we are all safe from the meanie man now. blue hair prevails! woot woot, words are bad


so you're saying that only liberals are smart enough to come up with social media like twitter and facebook?

you might be on to something.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Leftist censorship and a selective enforcement of the rules? yay! no more mean tweets, we are all safe from the meanie man now. blue hair prevails! woot woot, words are bad


Conspiracy to overthrow the government is not protected speech but that's not why he was banned from all of the major social media sites. He repeatedly broke their rules about telling dangerous lies. He was warned time and time again. There should consequences for people who repeatedly break the rules. Do you not agree?


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Conspiracy to overthrow the government is not protected speech but that's not why he was banned from all of the major social media sites. He repeatedly broke their rules about telling dangerous lies. He was warned time and time again. There should consequences for people who repeatedly break the rules. Do you not agree?


He surely lied more than any president in my lifetime, but im a staunch believer in free speech, so no i think banning anyone for speaking is silly and a slippery slope. A literal call for violence is another story. I honestly very rarely use twitter and didnt follow trump (im not a fan of the guy, believe it or not) Do you remember exactly what he said that was a "conspiracy to overthrow the government"?


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i don't think you are 1. black and 2. independent but surely you can't agree with this, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct. I'm not "black".

My mother is black my father is arab from what is considered (mena) or North Africa/middle east.

My extended family consists of white/white, black/black, black/arab, arab/hispanic, hispanic/white, black/white.

I most certainly am a die hard independent.

As for biden watering down a racist "republican" crime bill? It was Hillary that said we need to bring these "black superpredator negros to heel"!!!

yeah, not all minorities fall for the dems divisive bullshit.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> You are correct. I'm not "black".
> 
> My mother is black my father is arab from what is considered (mena) or North Africa/middle east.
> 
> ...


but what about Trump?!?!?!?! what about what about? you cant talk about not liking the shit filled diaper man in charge without some what abouts on the last guy, even if you didnt like or vote for him either. Its so much easier to just play what about


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> You are correct. I'm not "black".
> 
> My mother is black my father is arab from what is considered (mena) or North Africa/middle east.
> 
> ...


Some fall for right wing propaganda pretending like Democrats are pushing the divisive bullshit that their hate mongers tell their right wing cultists that the left wing are saying though.



madvillian420 said:


> Leftist censorship and a selective enforcement of the rules? yay! no more mean tweets, we are all safe from the meanie man now. blue hair prevails! woot woot, words are bad





madvillian420 said:


> He surely lied more than any president in my lifetime, but im a staunch believer in free speech, so no i think banning anyone for speaking is silly and a slippery slope. A literal call for violence is another story. I honestly very rarely use twitter and didnt follow trump (im not a fan of the guy, believe it or not) Do you remember exactly what he said that was a "conspiracy to overthrow the government"?


If anyone actually gave a shit they would look it up for themselves and not expect others to chase their tails.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/trumps-war-on-factual-news-journalism.1020994/post-15734531








madvillian420 said:


> but what about Trump?!?!?!?! what about what about? you cant talk about not liking the shit filled diaper man in charge without some what abouts on the last guy, even if you didnt like or vote for him either. Its so much easier to just play what about


lol. What about Biden economy in his first year cleaning up the economic catastrophe that Trump left behind? Or what about Obama's last three years being economically better than Trump's first three years in almost every single way?

The Republicans suck for our economy, but are great for the mega wealthy, why is it do you think that the right wing propagandists try so hard to trick their cult into thinking otherwise?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 10, 2022)

You guys are arguing about which pedophile is worse or which storming of a capitol building is worse than the other. This whole fucking discussion is fucked up...


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> You guys are arguing about which pedophile is worse or which storming of a capitol building is worse than the other. This whole fucking discussion is fucked up...


Nope, just more 'both sides' bullshit being spread. There is only one pedophile in this, unless you are pretending like the right wing trolling of Biden is reality.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Nope, just more 'both sides' bullshit being spread. There is only one pedophile in this, unless you are pretending like the right wing trolling of Biden is reality.


so basically do this when someone mentions Mr cant speak poopy pants? gotcha lol


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> so basically do this when someone mentions Mr cant speak poopy pants? gotcha lol


Nice projection troll. 

Got wonder what is happening that has all you trolls pushing your con so hard?


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> Do we have to show you all the creepy shit Trump did? I mean, one does not follow the other. Biden did make some people uncomfortable in how he touched them. Trump did rape, molest, abuse and demean women. Both were not acceptable behavior. Biden apologized. When has Trump ever said "I'm sorry" to anybody, much less the woman who was 14 at the time Trump raped her and then threatened to kill if she admitted it. So there it is. The hypocrisy of the radical right. Your kind don't even mention Trump's abusive if not criminal behavior, then post up some uncomfortable images about Biden. As if you cared.


radical right? lmfaoooooooo oh lord the internet is a wild place. Lock Trump up and throw away the key. you seem  need to think i give a fuck about the guy, i couldnt care less if he goes to prison for the rest of his days, buddy. Thats all you have lol


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Nope, just more 'both sides' bullshit being spread. There is only one pedophile in this, unless you are pretending like the right wing trolling of Biden is reality.


Right wing propaganda... Shit... I've seen enough with Joe Biden's perverted, sick fuck. Touching young girls chest, poor girl looked horrified, moving his hand while trying to keep it together. Smelling kids hair, making them all feel totally uncomfortable. He is a sick fuck too. Fucking disgusting. Have fun making that right wing propaganda.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

TRUMP IS A RAPIST
TRUMP DISGRACED THE SANCTITY AND DEMOCRACY OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA AND ITS ELECTORAL PROCESSES

Am i saying it loud enough yet? Can you not fathom that someone would not like either side or its puppet mouthpieces? Watching yall play red vs blue echo chamber is cute shit though.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> He surely lied more than any president in my lifetime, but im a staunch believer in free speech, so no i think banning anyone for speaking is silly and a slippery slope. A literal call for violence is another story. I honestly very rarely use twitter and didnt follow trump (im not a fan of the guy, believe it or not) Do you remember exactly what he said that was a "conspiracy to overthrow the government"?


Absolutely agree that the government shall not abridge the freedom of speech or the press. That does not apply to social media platforms. They make their own rules. If you don't like the laws, have them changed. That is, unless you support Republicans who act as though laws and the constitution don't apply to them.

Also, I laugh at this:



What republicans said: 

To Kaep: Fire the bastard"

To Jan 6 vandals at the Capitol Building: "We love you, go home in peace"

Republicans don't support free speech, they only care about power, including suppressing the speech of people protesting police brutality while telling people who beat police, "we love you".


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> radical right? lmfaoooooooo oh lord the internet is a wild place. Lock Trump up and throw away the key. you seem  need to think i give a fuck about the guy, i couldnt care less if he goes to prison for the rest of his days, buddy. Thats all you have lol


lulz. 



Ok, so it's time for some balance. Do tell, what criticism do you have for Republicans and their actions?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Right wing propaganda... Shit... I've seen enough with Joe Biden's perverted, sick fuck. Touching young girls chest, poor girl looked horrified, moving his hand while trying to keep it together. Smelling kids hair, making them all feel totally uncomfortable. He is a sick fuck too. Fucking disgusting. Have fun making that right wing propaganda.


You are a sick fuck for believing the worst in those pictures like some perv.

How many pictures do you have with tired angry kids who have had to sit through a long boring as event and wait to take a picture with some random old person? Just swallowing the propaganda that a few selectively timed pictures make it look means that someone is a molester just shows how brainwashed people can get.


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> but what about Trump?!?!?!?! what about what about? you cant talk about not liking the shit filled diaper man in charge without some what abouts on the last guy, even if you didnt like or vote for him either. Its so much easier to just play what about


There is no goddamn what about. Trump is no longer the president. The reason I brought up clinton is due to the fact it was stated the crime bill was a racist republican one, when hillary was all about incarceration, as was biden.

Biden currently is the president. Would you like me to talk about his failed drone strike that killed 10 of "my peoples" children?

How about their cover up? Fucking amazing how this incompentent child loving pedo fuck can murder a goddamn truckload of fucking children, lie about it, and still have his ass kissed by dems.

The problem was the "wrong type" of minority children were murdered. Where the fuck was Tlaib the self appointed savior od Arabs after this child murdering clusterfuck by biden?

That's right, no one gives a fuck because they can't blame it on some self aggrandizing, narcissistic orange man.

Once again an act is either acceptable or heinous dependant om which political party perpetrates the infanticide.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

Look at you lying about what I said and posting more edited click bait propaganda youtube videos.

You are beyond sick to buy into this type of shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You are a sick fuck for believing the worst in those pictures like some perv.
> 
> How many pictures do you have with tired angry kids who have had to sit through a long boring as event and wait to take a picture with some random old politician?


It's just like the "lets go Brandon". Or a monkey throwing poo.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> There is no goddamn what about. Trump is no longer the president. The reason I brought up clinton is due to the fact it was stated the crime bill was a racist republican one, when hillary was all about incarceration, as was biden.
> 
> Biden currently is the president. Would you like me to talk about his failed drone strike that killed 10 of "my peoples" children?
> 
> ...


You mean the coverup where they came out and admitted to what happened?

Brilliant.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Look at you lying about what I said and posting more edited click bait propaganda youtube videos.
> 
> You are beyond sick to buy into this type of shit.


Did you watch it? You think this is normal? You would let him be with your daughter? Anyone who defends this should be locked up.


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 10, 2022)

I


hanimmal said:


> You are a sick fuck for believing the worst in those pictures like some perv.
> 
> How many pictures do you have with tired angry kids who have had to sit through a long boring as event and wait to take a picture with some random old person? Just swallowing the propaganda that a few selectively timed pictures make it look means that someone is a molester just shows how brainwashed people can get.


If I brought my children to a public pool , and some sick pedo fuck was having them "rub down the hairs on his legs, and bouncing them on his lap" I guarantee you, I'd kick his fucking ass, whether or not he was a professional at beating "Cornpop with chains!"


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> I
> 
> If I brought my children to a public pool , and some sick pedo fuck was having them "rub down the hairs on his legs, and bouncing them on his lap" I guarantee you, I'd kick his fucking ass, whether or not he was a professional at beating "Cornpop with chains!"


I thought this itself would be a topic we could all agree on.. I cannot believe people defend this behavior.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> There is no goddamn what about. Trump is no longer the president. The reason I brought up clinton is due to the fact it was stated the crime bill was a racist republican one, when hillary was all about incarceration, as was biden.
> 
> Biden currently is the president. Would you like me to talk about his failed drone strike that killed 10 of "my peoples" children?
> 
> ...


OK, so you didn't like Trump and you are here to say how awful Biden is. That's your story?

Where were you in 2019 when Trump WAS in power and doing all the things you say you didn't like? Were you writing the same kind of angry messages then? I haven't seen it. From what I can see, you only show up to carp about Biden but I've never seen you say much at all about Trump. It looks like you are lying. You may be lying even to yourself.

So, I don't believe you. Nobody should. You aren't credible.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Did you watch it? You think this is normal? You would let him be with your daughter? Anyone who defends this should be locked up.


How many pictures do you think he has taken with squirmy tired kids? 

Have you ever had to wait around and have pictures at any kind of event like that?

You should stop with your child fantasies. They are sick and perverted.



Ganjihad said:


> I
> 
> If I brought my children to a public pool , and some sick pedo fuck was having them "rub down the hairs on his legs, and bouncing them on his lap" I guarantee you, I'd kick his fucking ass, whether or not he was a professional at beating "Cornpop with chains!"


Sure you would, because you are another sick fuck spreading bullshit propaganda.

Notice you haven't stood up and admitted you are full of shit with your Wisconsin protest comparison to the riot on January 6th by the right wing domestic terrorists to keep Dear Leader in office. Wonder why that is?



OG-KGP said:


> I thought this itself would be a topic we could all agree on.. I cannot believe people defend this behavior.


Look at you pretending like there is some kind of 'behavior' that needs to be defended.

You are just spreading right wing bullshit clickbait propaganda like some sick asshole who thinks kids are being shipped in Wayfair furniture like a cuck.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)

This is weird. Good luck with being creepy people. Please make sure to tell everyone about your concerns so the rest of us can stay the hell away from you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> I
> 
> If I brought my children to a public pool , and some sick pedo fuck was having them "rub down the hairs on his legs, and bouncing them on his lap" I guarantee you, I'd kick his fucking ass, whether or not he was a professional at beating "Cornpop with chains!"


Were you posting about Trump's overt pedo actions when he was in power? I don't recall if you ever did.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> 1. How many pictures do you think he has taken with squirmy tired kids?
> 
> 2. Have you ever had to wait around and have pictures at any kind of event like that?
> 
> 3. You should stop with your child fantasies. They are sick and perverted.


1. Good excuse (sarcasm). Poor kid cant stand still so give her to uncle joe to touch her waist line and breasts, maybe he can sniff her and sneak some kisses.. Most of it was a live photo shoot. You get to see it all.
2. Yes, tons of family photos with kids of all ages. I never molested any like Joe did in that clip.
3. Maybe you should stop defending child fantasies and agree that this was wrong and no excuses for that behavior.

I'm guessing you didn't watch the video. Its not staged manipulated photos as you suggested. Its video that displays sick pedo behavior. The problem is he knows there are cameras and still cant refrain.

If you can watch the whole clip and still disagree with me, then we have nothing more to talk about...


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 10, 2022)

I


Fogdog said:


> Were you posting about Trump's overt pedo actions when he was in power? I don't recall if you ever did.


I don't recall Trump commenting on how grown up some school girl looked with her legs crossed and barrets in her hair.

I wouldn't trust trump around my 24 year old daughter...and I wouldn't trust Biden around my 4 year old daughter.

Biden did do a number on a bunch of 4 year olds in his drone strike though.

So how many children can he kill and attempt to cover up and lie about before there is some semblance of accountability for this child loving/child killing fuck?
a


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Hate monger. LMAO!!!
> 
> HEY BLACKS!!!! THEY (WHITES) WANNA PUY Y'ALL BACK IN CHAINS!!!!
> 
> ...


Any person of color, indeed anyone who is not a Protestant heterosexual white male, who voted for that man is
certifiable. Get help, man.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> I
> 
> I don't recall Trump commenting on how grown up some school girl looked with her legs crossed and barrets in her hair.
> 
> ...


What you are doing is called cherry picking. Unlike that man, our President did not bully dozens of women into not pressing charges of forcible rape. Your stats are pure OAN.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> 1. Good excuse (sarcasm). Poor kid cant stand still so give her to uncle joe to touch her waist line and breasts, maybe he can sniff her and sneak some kisses..


Look at your sick ass projection rising up once again.

You really should look into why you believe that sick shit man, seems like you have a problem.


OG-KGP said:


> 2. Yes, tons of family photos with kids of all ages. I never molested any like Joe did in that clip.


"tons of family photos" is totally the same as sitting through some stuffy ass public event and waiting for a picture with a politician with your family all present.

You really seem to want to believe the worst. Seems pretty weird to me.




OG-KGP said:


> 3. Maybe you should stop defending child fantasies and agree that this was wrong and no excuses for that behavior.
> 
> I'm guessing you didn't watch the video. Its not staged manipulated photos as you suggested. Its video that displays sick pedo behavior. The problem is he knows there are cameras and still cant refrain.
> 
> If you cant watch the whole clip and still disagree with me, then we have nothing more to talk about...


Im not defending shit. I am just pointing out that the sick as shit ink blot test that all you sickos push some bullshit narrative on is what it is. Propaganda aimed at trying to deflect from reality.

That shit is on you.



Ganjihad said:


> I
> 
> I don't recall Trump commenting on how grown up some school girl looked with her legs crossed and barrets in her hair.
> 
> ...


Do you mean the one that they came out with and admitted wrong doing?

Why are you continuing to lie about shit so easy to prove? It is almost like you just want to deflect with some bullshit spam.


It is almost like the trolls have some coordinated agenda to push today to try to get people to try to argue about some sick shit nobody would ever stand up for.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> I
> 
> I don't recall Trump commenting on how grown up some school girl looked with her legs crossed and barrets in her hair.
> 
> ...


Just pointing out the hypocrisy. Your kind compartmentalize thoughts to avoid facing the contradictions. A goofy picture of Biden gets you all worked up but a child rapist Trump doesn't even draw a comment. 

Not that hypocrisy among the authoritarian right is a new idea. This is all well known about your kind.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 10, 2022)

He invaded her personal space and clearly made her uncomfortable. You guys complaining about him act like he’s promoting to “grab em by the pussy!”


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Look at your sick ass projection rising up once again.


Anyone in their right mind who wouldn't scream red flag while seeing this is condoning. This will be my last comment to you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Leftist censorship and a selective enforcement of the rules? yay! no more mean tweets, we are all safe from the meanie man now. blue hair prevails! woot woot, words are bad


Twitter banned Trump because he wouldn't follow their policies regarding dangerous lies. Of course Trump and his Republican toadies don't understand why. They never thought that rules and laws should apply to them. Your stupid posts establish this statement as fact.

Trump:
Fire Kaepernick for protesting police brutality!!!!
We love the men who sacked our Capitol Building on Jan 6 and killed police officers.


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> What you are doing is called cherry picking. Unlike that man, our President did not bully dozens of women into not pressing charges of forcible rape. Your stats are pure OAN.



Bullshit. Your president MURDERED...FUCKING..
CHILDREN!!

They then tried to lie and cover it up.

How many kids does a lying pedophile fuck have to burn alive before he or those in his administration are held accountable?

Just burning bodies of kids....nothing to see here folks...because his name is not trump!

Ok, stick with him.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Did you watch it? You think this is normal? You would let him be with your daughter? Anyone who defends this should be locked up.


of course they didnt watch it. "just pictures" nah its 12 minutes of raw footage. Im sure if the Young Turks said it was bad theyd wake up lol. "what about what trump did" is a cope to nullify the undoubtable creepy shit going on here. Id be the first to condemn Trump or anyone else with so much video evidence with his hands all over children with terrified body language. Right wing propaganda lmao wut


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 10, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> He invaded her personal space and clearly made her uncomfortable. You guys complaining about him act like he’s promoting to “grab em by the pussy!”


Her ? Umm there were a bunch of "hers" in the video. 

I guess that was my point. I can say Biden is a pedo and not defend trump. They are both sick.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> of course they didnt watch it. "just pictures" nah its 12 minutes of raw footage. Im sure if the Young Turks said it was bad theyd wake up lol. "what about what trump did" is a cope to nullify the undoubtable creepy shit going on here. Id be the first to condemn Trump or anyone else with so much video evidence with his hands all over children with terrified body language. Right wing propaganda lmao wut


100% 

2 wrongs dont make a right. But but but Trump.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

https://www.rawstory.com/donald-trump-forged-document/


> The House select committee has been investigating Donald Trump's efforts to pressure individual states to declare him the winner of the 2020 election.
> 
> Lawmakers investigating the Jan. 6 insurrection have obtained thousands of records from state officials -- including forged certificates declaring him the winner in both Arizona and Michigan -- and interviewed numerous witnesses, including the Democratic secretaries of state in each of those states, reported Politico.
> 
> ...





OG-KGP said:


> Anyone in their right mind who wouldn't scream red flag while seeing this is condoning. This will be my last comment to you.




You are a sick fuck who is pretending like the right wing click bait is real, and ignored the actual child rape testimony on Trump. That shit is on you.



Ganjihad said:


> Bullshit. Your president MURDERED...FUCKING..
> CHILDREN!!
> 
> They then tried to lie and cover it up.
> ...


Right, more bullshit lies from you. Not laughing at the dead kids, that is a horrible tragedy, just your continued lies to try to use it as some bullshit political talking point by lying.



madvillian420 said:


> of course they didnt watch it. "just pictures" nah its 12 minutes of raw footage. Im sure if the Young Turks said it was bad theyd wake up lol. "what about what trump did" is a cope to nullify the undoubtable creepy shit going on here. Id be the first to condemn Trump or anyone else with so much video evidence with his hands all over children with terrified body language. Right wing propaganda lmao wut


lol like you are the first trolls to push that shit here. You are a legend in your own mind.




OG-KGP said:


> 100%
> 
> 2 wrongs dont make a right. But but but Trump.


Nice pushing of the big lie that there are two wrongs.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Her ? Umm there were a bunch of "hers" in the video.
> 
> I guess that was my point. I can say Biden is a pedo and not defend trump. They are both sick.


no you cant. gotta play what abouts. cant admit and say theyre both old creeps. pick a side and play red vs blue you right wing nutjob or whateverz


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> no you cant. gotta play what abouts. cant admit and say theyre both old creeps. pick a side and play red vs blue you right wing nutjob or whateverz




And pretend like your bullshit is not being shown for what it is. Selectively edited click bait pushed by right wing propagandists to distract form the Republicans trying like hell to destroy our democracy.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> of course they didnt watch it. "just pictures" nah its 12 minutes of raw footage. Im sure if the Young Turks said it was bad theyd wake up lol. "what about what trump did" is a cope to nullify the undoubtable creepy shit going on here. Id be the first to condemn Trump or anyone else with so much video evidence with his hands all over children with terrified body language. Right wing propaganda lmao wut


Wait, did you just say that was raw footage? A processed video with footage cut and pasted from across time is "raw footage". The only thing that is raw about your statement is the feeling in your behind that you got after Trump lost the election.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> LMAO! Exactly as I stated! They are either vile or "patriots" depending on your political affiliation.
> 
> They were there to illegally stop duly elected representatives from voting on law. Which is their congressmen job.
> 
> ...


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> no you cant. gotta play what abouts. cant admit and say theyre both old creeps. pick a side and play red vs blue you right wing nutjob or whateverz


No red vs blue. Or dems vs rep. Or rhino vs donkey.

How about right vs wrong?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Bullshit. Your president MURDERED...FUCKING..
> CHILDREN!!
> 
> They then tried to lie and cover it up.
> ...


What cover up? citation required.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Bullshit. Your president MURDERED...FUCKING..
> CHILDREN!!
> 
> They then tried to lie and cover it up.
> ...


He didn’t. It’s the aspirant Nazis spreading the lie. And you are so deep down the Q hole you no longer are moored to reality. Sucks, man.

Do give Fogdog the link to the story. Otherwise it’s “I heard this guy…”.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> No red vs blue. Or dems vs rep. Or rhino vs donkey.
> 
> How about right vs wrong?


Like someone pretending that a protest in Wisconsin's capital in 2011 is anything like the actual insurrection attempt that the right wing domestic terrorists tried and failed at in our nation's capital on January 6th 2021?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> LMAO! Exactly as I stated! They are either vile or "patriots" depending on your political affiliation.
> 
> They were there to illegally stop duly elected representatives from voting on law. Which is their congressmen job.
> 
> ...


Menacing elected officials when they are carrying out their constitutionally required duties has consequences. 

It may hurt to to find out that Trump's rioters did in fact break some pretty serious laws. Preparation H might help you get over it.


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Menacing elected officials when they are carrying out their constitutionally required duties has consequences.
> 
> It may hurt to to find out that Trump's rioters did in fact break some pretty serious laws. Preparation H might help you get over it.


Seriously? It only has consequences if you are in the "wrong" political party. In Detroit an elected dem official told "black soldiers" to go after Trump supporters. 

Maxine waters encouraged her people to menace others. She specifically said "If you see anybody from that cabinet in a restaurant, in a department store, at a gasoline station, you get out and you create a crowd, and you push back on them, and you tell them they’re not welcome anymore, anywhere.” They've also shown up at reporters houses and threatened their families.

But of course, thats not menacing.

Is dems murdering/drone striking innocent brown children, then having their military lie and attempt to cover it up considered "carrying out their constitutionally required duties?".

Oh yeah, math is racist, burning brown children alive while delivering water IS NOT!!!

Sure, stick with your talking points.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Seriously? It only has consequences if you are in the "wrong" political party. In Detroit an elected dem official told "black soldiers" to go after Trump supporters.
> 
> Maxine waters encouraged her people to menace others. She specifically said "If you see anybody from that cabinet in a restaurant, in a department store, at a gasoline station, you get out and you create a crowd, and you push back on them, and you tell them they’re not welcome anymore, anywhere.” They've also shown up at reporters houses and threatened their families.
> 
> ...


More lies from you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Seriously? It only has consequences if you are in the "wrong" political party. In Detroit an elected dem official told "black soldiers" to go after Trump supporters.
> 
> Maxine waters encouraged her people to menace others. She specifically said "If you see anybody from that cabinet in a restaurant, in a department store, at a gasoline station, you get out and you create a crowd, and you push back on them, and you tell them they’re not welcome anymore, anywhere.” They've also shown up at reporters houses and threatened their families.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Bullshit. Your president MURDERED...FUCKING..
> CHILDREN!!


So did Bush. A lot of them too!

Why do you think Govt spends so much on a military budget? To spread the gospel?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Seriously? It only has consequences if you are in the "wrong" political party. In Detroit an elected dem official told "black soldiers" to go after Trump supporters.
> 
> Maxine waters encouraged her people to menace others. She specifically said "If you see anybody from that cabinet in a restaurant, in a department store, at a gasoline station, you get out and you create a crowd, and you push back on them, and you tell them they’re not welcome anymore, anywhere.” They've also shown up at reporters houses and threatened their families.
> 
> ...


Link to any of these lies in print. No social media


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 10, 2022)

oh this guy is a hoot


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Her ? Umm there were a bunch of "hers" in the video.
> 
> I guess that was my point. I can say Biden is a pedo and not defend trump. They are both sick.


The trouble is that “Biden is a pedo” is the product of GQP propaganda and has exactly zero true content.

So whether or not you say allegiance to that man, you are wholly on board with his sedition.

You went full Boebert with that one.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

https://www.rawstory.com/trump-forged-election-certificate/


> The Republican National Committee official alleged to have sent a forged election certificate declaring Donald Trump won the 2020 election dodged questions following revelations the document has been obtained by Congress.
> 
> "Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson's office provided the U.S. House committee that's investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol insurrection a certificate, signed by 16 Republicans, falsely claiming Donald Trump won Michigan's electoral votes," _The Detroit News_ reported Monday. "It remained unclear Monday whether the committee was specifically probing the GOP electors certificate. But the records indicate the panel is looking into the effort to overturn Michigan's 2020 presidential election, a battleground state Democrat Joe Biden won by 154,000 votes or 3 percentage points."
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2022)

Stinkys cult seem a little triggered.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Oh yeah, Biden and his cohorts atrempted to say they looked at the evidence and it was "s righteous strike" (it wasn't)
> 
> They said they know they killed isis operatives(they didn't)
> 
> ...


woohoo! Damn the anchor and full speed ahead!





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com









__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com









__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





And the good old Q York Post


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Seriously? It only has consequences if you are in the "wrong" political party. In Detroit an elected dem official told "black soldiers" to go after Trump supporters.
> 
> Maxine waters encouraged her people to menace others. She specifically said "If you see anybody from that cabinet in a restaurant, in a department store, at a gasoline station, you get out and you create a crowd, and you push back on them, and you tell them they’re not welcome anymore, anywhere.” They've also shown up at reporters houses and threatened their families.
> 
> ...


Seriously.

What Chapman did was worthy of four years in prison. Pretty much the least he could have served. If simlar had been done to a Republican Congress he would be dead, so in a way I agree. Democrats follow rule of law, fascists only understand violence. We saw all this play out in Portland Oregon during that summer. Trump is a dictator and his followers are violence prone fascists. 

Chapman participated in an insurrection and is being fairly treated.

Regarding drone strikes, upon which I agree we should not use against anything other than military targets during wartime, you are a hypocrite.

I don't recall you ever crying about drone strikes during Trump's administration. You have lost all credibility. 

Rage on, troll.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Seriously.
> 
> What Chapman did was worthy of four years in prison. Pretty much the least he could have served. If simlar had been done to a Republican Congress he would be dead, so in a way I agree. Democrats follow rule of law, fascists only understand violence. We saw all this play out in Portland Oregon during that summer. Trump is a dictator and his followers are violence prone fascists.
> 
> ...


Or by similar logic, the almost-million unnecessary dead on that man’s hands as he denied the virus, diverted lifesaving supplies, and gutted the CDC. What he did do was sloganize. All that matters is that he can dishonestly claim credit while denying an autocrat-level kill count.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

So do these people believe that Biden's conversation went something like this?

"We need to cover this up, how do we do it!"

"I know, let's go on national TV and admit to us making a huge mistake killing 10 innocent people due to our overreaction to ISIS terrorist attack that killed hundreds of people along with American soldiers."






It is crazy how they can lie so much that when they say something stupid like 'They were hiding this drone strike' that they think it is true.

But hey, anything and everything they can do to try to distract from the fact that the Republicans are the ones that got us sucked into this war and most of the other major problems facing our nation that the Democrats are forced to clean up while also having to deal with the far-right brainwashing propagandists pretending like it is not happening.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> No shit. You people are ridiculous. This isn't an either or proposition. Bush was a fucking idiot.
> 
> Hell, Obama personally gave the go ahead on all his drone strikes. He literally killed hundreds of innocent children, but somehow that lying fuck portrayed himself as a civil rights champion.


So basically you hate America 
Got it comrade


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> No shit. You people are ridiculous. This isn't an either or proposition. Bush was a fucking idiot.
> 
> Hell, Obama personally gave the go ahead on all his drone strikes. He literally killed hundreds of innocent children, but somehow that lying fuck portrayed himself as a civil rights champion.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> So basically you hate America
> Got it comrade


Never know, everyone is spreading anti-American propaganda for a buck these days, shit could even be something that Pompeo negotiated with the Taliban.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> No shit. You people are ridiculous. This isn't an either or proposition. Bush was a fucking idiot.
> 
> Hell, Obama personally gave the go ahead on all his drone strikes. He literally killed hundreds of innocent children, but somehow that lying fuck portrayed himself as a civil rights champion.


So you admit all of our presidents do it. So what’s the problem?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> No shit. You people are ridiculous. This isn't an either or proposition. Bush was a fucking idiot.
> 
> Hell, Obama personally gave the go ahead on all his drone strikes. He literally killed hundreds of innocent children, but somehow that lying fuck portrayed himself as a civil rights champion.


The lady doth protest too much, methink


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> So you admit all of our presidents do it. So what’s the problem?


We are supposed to be outraged and hate our country like Libertarians do


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Drone strike hypocrisy





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The lady doth protest too much, methink


You're probably right. Dems "protesting" over a union vote in congress is ok.

Protesting over a pedophile murdering children is "too much"

Admit it. Unwanted touching by a paedophile president, and killing children is ok, because you know...he's a democrat that passes laws to incarcerate people for what most on here do, he is a racist piece of shit that loves locking people up, then claiming they are the victims of whites. 

He says he doesn't want his kids going to school in an "interracial jungle" and said Obama is a cleaned up negro...but our real enemy is our white or Asian neighbors whose bbq we were just invited to.

Keep going along with the racial divisions this corrupt, lying, child stroking pedophile attempts to foment, and pay no attention to their corruption, lies, and self enriching schemes.

Like I said before, many, many minorities with a brain have woken up to their divide and conquer strategy.

This idiot has lost so many Arab, Hispanic, and black voters its ridiculous.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> You're probably right. Dems "protesting" over a union vote in congress is ok.
> 
> Protesting over a pedophile murdering children is "too much"
> 
> ...


What a load of straight propaganda 
Epic fail 
Even the tRUMP CULT wouldn’t believe you


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> You're probably right. Dems "protesting" over a union vote in congress is ok.
> 
> Protesting over a pedophile murdering children is "too much"
> 
> ...


Hey, calm down. 

You are making it all so complicated. I'll simplify it for you.

Trump was an awful president and the people of the US replaced him with somebody they think can be better.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Like I said before, many, many minorities with a brain have woken up to their divide and conquer strategy.
> 
> This idiot has lost so many Arab, Hispanic, and black voters its ridiculous.


This bit is hilarious^^

For example that bit about "losing" Black voters.

Republicans got 10% of the Black male vote in 2016. In 2020 they got 20% of that group. This is the landslide they are citing. Suggest they perhaps would do better competing on ideas instead of voter suppression.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> You're probably right. Dems "protesting" over a union vote in congress is ok.
> 
> Protesting over a pedophile murdering children is "too much"
> 
> ...


New propaganda spam troll: 'Biden is a racist', oh and a pedophile based on right wing cherry picked propaganda click bait!

Meanwhile back in reality, Biden's cabinet:


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> No. We dont spend so.much on a military budget to drone strike children, then cover it up like biden. This isn't an either or proposition. BushView attachment 5064319 was a fucking idiot.
> 
> Hell, Obama personally gave the go ahead on all his drone strikes. He literally killed hundreds of innocent children, but somehow that lying fuck portrayed himself as a civil rights champion.


Hey retard …. Nice try .

Photo is from 1983 - you idiot. Same ol’ political crybabies trying to seed more confusion. Did you try to fact check “ a meme “ ?

Of Course not. Reverse search really isnt that hard .
SCRAM


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> No. We dont spend so.much on a military budget to drone strike children, then cover it up like biden. This isn't an either or proposition. BushView attachment 5064319 was a fucking idiot.
> 
> Hell, Obama personally gave the go ahead on all his drone strikes. He literally killed hundreds of innocent children, but somehow that lying fuck portrayed himself as a civil rights champion.


I realize you are trying to influence by appealing to emotion so I guess it doesn't matter if the meme contains a photo was taken long before there were drones and Biden was still wet behind the ears as a relatively new congressman.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 10, 2022)

Subversive bullshit exposed


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Meanwhile back in reality, Biden's cabinet


i thought i read the other day that Biden has appointed more federal judges than trump had done at this point? i can't find my source though but that's pretty cool.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i thought i read the other day that Biden has appointed more federal judges than trump had done at this point? i can't find my source though but that's pretty cool.


Yeah it is basically Biden dunking on Trump's only real talking point.
https://apnews.com/article/joe-biden-bill-clinton-race-and-ethnicity-voting-rights-district-of-columbia-80830dd1e0687173a0d3927952ed4a8b



> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Thursday made two final nominations to the federal bench this year as he caps his first year in office with 40 judges confirmed, the most since Ronald Reagan was president.
> 
> Nancy Gbana Abudu, his nominee for the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 11th Circuit in the deep South, would be the first Black woman to sit on that court. The circuit covers Alabama, Georgia and Florida, where 8.5 million people are Black yet there is only one Black judge on the 12-person panel, Charles Wilson, and he was nominated by former President Bill Clinton.
> 
> ...



I thought this was pretty interesting too:


Looks like Biden got 32 judges nominated while the news was shitting all over his agenda with their constant negativity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> Bush was a fucking idiot.


If Bush was an idiot (don't disagree), then Trump is a moron.
Why did you vote for him after seeing how big a POS he was after 4 years?
Don't ya have values, morals or ethics?
Blinded by bigotry?
Join the tribe? (they is tak'en over!)


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 10, 2022)

Just wanted to say hello to all the people I have had good discussions with on this thread. Hope everyone is doing well and is safe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Just wanted to say hello to all the people I have had good discussions with on this thread. Hope everyone is doing well and is safe.


Get vaccinated


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Get vaccinated


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 10, 2022)

Jihad jerkoffs will like this kind of bullshit ….. Fuckstain Watters ( Faux News ) hits all the tropes .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

*The 1/6 Committee Needs To ‘Use Every Tool At Their Disposal’ Says Peter Strzok*





Former FBI counterintelligence agent Peter Strzok, Washington Post congressional correspondent Jackie Alemany, and “Washington Week” moderator Yamiche Alcindor discuss the standoffs brewing between the Jan. 6 committee and "Trump world" that could determine the probe’s next steps.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Look at you lying about what I said and posting more edited click bait propaganda youtube videos.
> 
> You are beyond sick to buy into this type of shit.


Thanks for reporting me.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 10, 2022)

When it rains it pours ….. more from the shit storm


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Thanks for reporting me.










I never reported you.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I never reported you.


Well, somebody did. I assumed it was you. Sure the video was uncomfortable to watch, but I guess that was the point. To open eyes to not normal behavior. Not to make excuses just because somebody else did worse which was all I was hearing. Peace out.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Well, somebody did. I assumed it was you. Sure the video was uncomfortable to watch, but I guess that was the point. To open eyes to not normal behavior. Not to make excuses just because somebody else did worse which was all I was hearing. Peace out.


Yeah cherry picked edited propaganda that far right hate mongers put together about children usually is uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

*Jim Jordan Refuses to Testify/Incriminate Trump: Here's How it Will Come Back to Bite Him*





Representative Jim Jordan released a four-page letter indicating he will not cooperate with the House select committee's investigation into the insurrection. In other words, he will not provide information about Donald Trump's conduct, including potentially incriminating information, regarding the insurrection. Here is a review of some of what Jordan put in his letter and how some of his assertions will prove problematic if not outright incriminating in the future.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 10, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Well, somebody did. I assumed it was you. Sure the video was uncomfortable to watch, but I guess that was the point. To open eyes to not normal behavior. Not to make excuses just because somebody else did worse which was all I was hearing. Peace out.


Didn’t our last president want to “open eyes”

see how that worked out. Every president kills kids. Move on to something else.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> New propaganda spam troll: 'Biden is a racist', oh and a pedophile based on right wing cherry picked propaganda click bait!
> 
> Meanwhile back in reality, Biden's cabinet:View attachment 5064353


On a side note...Avril Haines caught my eye and I'd never heard of her so I just read about her on Wiki.

Smart Cookie holding a big ol' can of worms there!! Best read I've had about an American Lifer Politician. She's the same age as me so it was easy to follow the timeline to present.

Just an observation. Lots of Fodder for both sides here.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Jim Jordan Refuses to Testify/Incriminate Trump: Here's How it Will Come Back to Bite Him*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BENGHAZI!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> On a side note...Avril Haines caught my eye and I'd never heard of her so I just read about her on Wiki.
> 
> Smart Cookie holding a big ol' can of worms there!! Best read I've had about an American Lifer Politician. She's the same age as me so it was easy to follow the timeline to present.
> 
> Just an observation. Lots of Fodder for both sides here.


I liked her in the hearings that I listened to, but I admit I might be easy to please after 4 years of trolling from Trump's trolls.

Mind if I ask what you mean by cans of worms? My computer quit letting me access Wiki so I am not sure what you meant. 

I did find this though:


> https://ballotpedia.org/Avril_Haines


----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I liked her in the hearings that I listened to, but I admit I might be easy to please after 4 years of trolling from Trump's trolls.
> 
> Mind if I ask what you mean by cans of worms? My computer quit letting me access Wiki so I am not sure what you meant.
> 
> I did find this though:


If you can, find another source than Wiki if you can't access it. Not sure why not though. You'll need to read her entire history. And I'm not going to even attempt to put it into a sentence or 2. Wouldn't be fair to her accomplishments.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> If you can, find another source than Wiki if you can't access it. Not sure why not though. You'll need to read her entire history. And I'm not going to even attempt to put it into a sentence or 2. Wouldn't be fair to her accomplishments.


“Can of worms” implies she has a considerable liability. Did you mean it that way?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> “Can of worms” implies she has a considerable liability. Did you mean it that way?


Nope. There's just a few things in the past that can be alluded to from both sides of whatever Political argument people want to have. Like I said, an observation. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 10, 2022)

I would chime in tonight but I am in trim jail. Just wanted to show you guys the top colas.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I would chime in tonight but I am in trim jail. Just wanted to show you guys the top colas. View attachment 5064484


That sure beats reading from someone with a username that celebrates putting the infidel to the sword.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2022)

Just finished trimming a new girl.


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Just finished trimming a new girl.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064495


Beautiful. That is all I can say.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Leftist censorship and a selective enforcement of the rules? yay! no more mean tweets, we are all safe from the meanie man now. blue hair prevails! woot woot, words are bad


Speaking of words, what is a "villian"?


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> That sure beats reading from someone with a username that celebrates putting the infidel to the sword.


I actually enjoy my discussions with all of you. I may not agree with everyone but I respect all of you guys. I will do my best to chime in tomorrow or later tonight if you guys are still on.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> I actually enjoy my discussions with all of you. I may not agree with everyone but I respect all of you guys. I will do my best to chime in tomorrow or later tonight if you guys are still on.


It is pleasant to disagree with someone who doesn’t make it personal.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2022)

Skillcraft said:


> Beautiful. That is all I can say.




Alaskan Thunder Fuck x Urkel = unnamed, first run from seed, she's stinky and very greasy, think she's a keeper.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Speaking of words, what is a "villian"?


Custodial staff in a small intestine?


----------



## Skillcraft (Jan 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Alaskan Thunder Fuck x Urkel = unnamed, first run from seed, she's stinky and very greasy, think she's a keeper.


Mine is super skunk. Second time running this. It smells delicious but still not the 80s skunk I was looking for.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Custodial staff in a small intestine?


I suppose if one were from a place called Madville they could be referred to as Madvillians

Like Oregonians


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 10, 2022)

I was a Josephite as a teen


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I was a Josephite as a teen


This one?


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I suppose if one were from a place called Madville they could be referred to as Madvillians
> 
> Like Oregonians


not Madville, Madvillainy.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> not Madville, Madvillainy.


Then justify the metathesis.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> She thinks the worst part about trump was his "mean tweets". lmao.


how dare you misgender me. Is that not against the soft ass rules here?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2022)

The Fulton County District Attorney, who has empaneled a special grand jury against Donald Trump and others for election tampering, now says that a charging decision will likely be made in the first half of this year. We’re now likely looking at Trump in handcuffs within months.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> fuck your metathesis, Im the metal fingered metal face
> 
> One for the money, two for the better green
> 3,4-Methylenedioxymethamphetamine
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> fuck your metathesis, Im the metal fingered metal face
> 
> One for the money, two for the better green
> 3,4-Methylenedioxymethamphetamine
> ...


Take your meds and step away from the computer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

Georgia DA investigating Trump closer to decision on charges


The prosecutor weighing whether Donald Trump and others committed crimes by trying to pressure Georgia officials to overturn Joe Biden’s presidential election victory said a decision on whether to bring charges could come as early as the first half of this year. Fulton County District Attorney...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Jan 10, 2022)

*Judge questions Trump's claim of 'absolute immunity' in Jan. 6 lawsuits*
During a hearing, U.S. District Judge Amit Mehta appeared skeptical of Trump's argument that the suits from Democratic lawmakers and U.S. Capitol Police officers should be thrown out because a president's speech and actions while in office is completely protected from civil action.

"Is there anything the president could say while president of the United States that could subject him to civil suits?" said Mehta, who was appointed by former President Obama.

Jesse Binnall, Trump's attorney, said he could not think of a hypothetical example that would fall outside of the immunity that the former president is claiming.

"It's a purposely hard road to hoe, because the duties of the president are all-encompassing," Binnall said. "When that person holds the office, for that term of office, what a president does is constantly part of being the sole person responsible for the executive branch of government."

Trump is seeking to have the suits dismissed, arguing that the comments he made during the rally are protected from civil action because he was carrying out the normal duties of a president — namely speaking to his supporters about government issues — and that allowing judicial intervention over that conduct would disrupt the office of the president.

But the plaintiffs argue that Trump's alleged incitement of his supporters was delivered as a candidate making a campaign speech and thus falls outside of the immunity afforded to a president's official duties.

"Those are actions that have to fall outside the scope of the presidency," Joseph Sellers, an attorney for Thompson, said during Monday's hearing. "The president could promote treason in a public forum, and by Mr. Binnall's argument, the court would be powerless to assess whether his conduct ... is immune."

Still, Mehta appeared to be unsure about where president's legal shield begins and ends, expressing caution about setting a precedent that could hinder a president's speech.

"How does any judge make a distinction between what is speech in a purely personal capacity, which you say is not subject to immunity versus that which is within the presidential capacity?" Mehta asked.

"What's been attributed to Mr. Trump is fomenting an insurrection directed at a co-equal branch of government that was either [intended to] or at least had the effect of disrupting the lawful function of the government, of the Congress," he said. 








Judge questions Trump’s claim of ‘absolute immunity’ in Jan. 6 lawsuits


A federal judge on Monday questioned former President Trump’s claims of “absolute immunity” in the face of a trio of civil lawsuits accusing him of fomenting the Capitol riot last…




thehill.com


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> not Madville, Madvillainy.


Are you sure it isn't Madvilliany?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> This one?
> View attachment 5064506


No, I lived in Joseph, Oregon


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> fuck your metathesis, Im the metal fingered metal face
> 
> One for the money, two for the better green
> 3,4-Methylenedioxymethamphetamine
> ...


Relax. You will be able to vote for another wannabe dictator in the fall of 24. 
Meanwhile, just spread those cheeks to your Trumpy master. Some people like that kind of sex. I don't know why you need to include the subby stuff but if wearing a rubber mask and a name tag that says Reek is your thing, then who am I to say something is wrong with you. Just don't hurt anybody else and remember the safe word.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Are you sure it isn't Madvilliany?


It's Madvilliany, not Madvilliany. .


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's Madvilliany, not Madvilliany. .


Why would anyone want to identify as being a "villain" anyway?

I may have been an outlaw for many years, but never a villain


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Why would anyone want to identify as being a "villain" anyway?
> 
> I may have been an outlaw for many years, but never a villain


Somebody whose first second and third languages are all Russian?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Somebody whose first second and third languages are all Russian?


I hadn't considered that

I thought he was just inarticulate


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 10, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Why would anyone want to identify as being a "villain" anyway?
> 
> I may have been an outlaw for many years, but never a villain


you werent ever an outlaw you dork lmao


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 10, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> you werent ever an outlaw you dork lmao


Are you a villain?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> No, I lived in Joseph, Oregon


I would have been surprised had you been a monk or priest. But it was in the realm of the possible.
Top of my head I cannot think of any other -ite demonyms in the US. 
oh wait -Joiseyite, I was one for some years.


----------



## MisterKister (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 11, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> how dare you misgender me. Is that not against the soft ass rules here?


Probably just a typo.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 11, 2022)

MisterKister said:


> View attachment 5064745


looks like they oversold the Capitol tour that day.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

MisterKister said:


> View attachment 5064745







__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





“Mixed” factuality




__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assertions are so easy to confirm or refute these days with google, I don't know why they bother. I guess the assume everybody is as stupid, fear driven and ignorant as they. It could also be the Dunning Kruger effect, where they think know more than the experts. Like I said thinking is warped by feelings, emotions, warped and narrowed perception, not by facts, expert consensus and reason in many people, most of them are on the right, are antivaxx, or some other kind of idiot.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2022)

NY Times is reporting that federal prosecutors are asking indicted rioters to admit that they attacked the Capitol at Trump’s request. This is a huge indication the DOJ is going after Trump.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> NY Times is reporting that federal prosecutors are asking indicted rioters to admit that they attacked the Capitol at Trump’s request. This is a huge indication the DOJ is going after Trump.


But but 
Eric would prove that is going against the constitution


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 11, 2022)

Hopefully they use the “ fat “ cuffs on the orange bozo.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2022)

So Republicans were distracting us by accusing Democrats of voter fraud while they were forging & submitting electoral documents for Arizona, Michigan and Wisconsin declaring Trump the winner which is literally voter fraud.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> So Republicans were distracting us by accusing Democrats of voter fraud while they were forging & submitting electoral documents for Arizona, Michigan and Wisconsin declaring Trump the winner which is literally voter fraud.


What is amusing is watching the Marigold Mussolini’s lieutenants try, and fail, to Stop the Squeal.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> So Republicans were distracting us by accusing Democrats of voter fraud while they were forging & submitting electoral documents for Arizona, Michigan and Wisconsin declaring Trump the winner which is literally voter fraud.


Here they are filming their voter fraud and lying to the police.





The first time I saw this it had the right wing propaganda tag:



https://theintercept.com/2021/05/13/riot-squad-right-wing-video-journalists-black-lives-matter-antifa/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

Oh, oh here comes Rudy he's desperate, broke and in a lot of deep shit.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jan. 6 Committee Wants To Speak With Rudy Giuliani*





The January 6 select committee wants to speak with Rudy Giuliani, former lawyer for former President Trump, for their investigation into the Capitol riot. NBC's Ali Vitali reports from Capitol Hill.


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 11, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The US army should dedicate a week of boot camp to the study of civics.


Two hours a day for the duration - plus written homework


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 11, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Two hours a day for the duration - plus written homework


As it should be. I think Rambo here missed those classes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

It appears they are up to 5 states with forged electors now, with two sets of different forged ones from Arizona! There are indicators the Trump administration attempted it in other states too, all the documents have the same wording and format and all apparently came from a single source. This isn't just forgery folks, it is a large conspiracy and a crime against the federal and state governments. Someone in the Trump campaign created the documents and coordinated and motivated their fellow republicans to sign them and submit them to the government as forgeries. Another criminal conspiracy and plot that only a desperate idiot would attempt. If this one conspiracy alone is pursued by the DOJ, it could send hundreds of republicans to prison for a long time.


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 11, 2022)

This follows the well-established ALEC model: the American Legislative Exchange Council has done big business in writing draft legislation for right-wing authoritarian purposes…for their members - who are state, local and national legislators - to take home, put their names on, and run through their legislative body as if the resulting bills were their own ideas…and just as if they weren’t representing a fundamentally anti-democratic effort to re-pave the American political landscape - instead of the constituents in their states/districts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> This follows the well-established ALEC model: the American Legislative Exchange Council has done big business in writing draft legislation for right-wing authoritarian purposes…for their members - who are state, local and national legislators - to take home, put their names on, and run through their legislative body as if the resulting bills were their own ideas…and just as if they weren’t representing a fundamentally anti-democratic effort to re-pave the American political landscape - instead of the constituents in their states/districts.


I'd love for them to be involved in this, they all were Trumpers and many were in the Administration. If pursued, this could break the republican parties in some states, taking out dozens of key people in each state with long prison sentences and putting the fear of Jesus in the rest of them, if they fuck with the 2022 election. You need federal voting protection and integrity laws and Garland must tell state election officials in no uncertain terms that if they fuck around, there will be a world of hurt coming their way at lightspeed. Prosecuting these clowns who forged electors certifications with conspiracy and harsh sentences would send a message and warning to others. They understand fear and should experience it then react accordingly, with caution.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2022)

Looks like things are coming to a head.


----------



## printer (Jan 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like things are coming to a head.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065176


I don't care how I will be remembered, I'll be dead then."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

printer said:


> I don't care how I will be remembered, I'll be dead then."


Most of the assholes he's talking about are narcists, since TV, politics has attracted narcists like flies to shit. Most of these people care about their post mortem public image. For others, their children will have to carry their shame like a burden. The evil we do lives beyond us and so does the good. Normal people like to be held in high regard by their peers, in life and in death. Reason tells us this is illogical, but people are not logical, they are deeply social beings, who sometimes give their lives so others might live. We honor their lives and remember their kindness, if they deserved it and sometimes if they did not. However the only thing these people will be remembered for are their crimes and treason, this might not matter when they are dead, but the prospect sometimes bothers the living.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

*Rep. Adam Kinzinger: ‘Spirit Of Fear’ Is Infecting The Republican Party*





Rep. Adam Kinzinger (R-IL), U.S. Congressman and Member of January 6 Select Committee, joins Stephanie Ruhle to discuss the Jan 6 committee’s strategy and goals over the next few months, as well as what it’s like to be a Republican member of Congress right now and why he remains hopeful about the future of his party. “[Republicans] pushing these lies and conspiracies will pay for it someday. The truth always prevails,” Kinzinger says.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 12, 2022)

Wouldn't have voted for him, but respect him and think he's decent. 

Not Chicago does not hold my views.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Wouldn't have voted for him, but respect him and think he's decent.
> 
> Not Chicago does not hold my views.


His part of the state glows red in the daylight.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 12, 2022)

He represents near where I grew up...yeah its trump land. Not even standard republican or conservative, very very much the embodiment of trumpism.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

*Jan. 6 Committee Requests Information From Rep. McCarthy*





The January 6 select committee has requested information from House Minority Leader Rep. Kevin McCarthy, R-Calif., to continue their investigation into the events of the Capitol riot. NBC's Ali Vitali reports from Capitol Hill.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

HGCC said:


> He represents near where I grew up...yeah its trump land. Not even standard republican or conservative, very very much the embodiment of trumpism.


Just open primaries in all 50 states could limit most extremism in the GOP, the base would have much less sway.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

Senator Schumer announces plan to push through filibuster and proceed with voting rights legislation using a procedure known as "messages between the Houses" in a caucus memo.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 12, 2022)

Matt Gaetz ex-girlfriend seen entering courthouse in FL where the grand jury for his multiple felonies is located. 

No wonder why Eddie Munster has been so quiet lately.

Him , Jordan and Cruz would all do well in prison.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Matt Gaetz ex-girlfriend seen entering courthouse in FL where the grand jury for his multiple felonies is located.
> 
> No wonder why Eddie Munster has been so quiet lately.
> 
> Him , Jordan and Cruz would all do well in prison.


They may yet end up in there, but I doubt in the same facility. Trump had been keeping Matt at an arms length for awhile, Bill Barr probably warned him what was coming. However Gaetz has been sucking up to the 1/6 bunch in congress, MTG in particular. Matt is a psycho and will trade her ass, or anybody else's, to the FBI for some time shaved off a 20 year stretch with a 10 year minimum sentence. He was sucking Trump's ass for a pardon, but too late for that.


----------



## printer (Jan 12, 2022)

Gaetz should start practicing with a small one, then work his way up to a big black silicone model so the transition to prison life is not so abrupt.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Gaetz should start practicing with a small one, then work his way up to a big black silicone model so the transition to prison life is not so abrupt.



Maybe he's a size queen like John Travolta.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Gaetz should start practicing with a small one, then work his way up to a big black silicone model so the transition to prison life is not so abrupt.


gaetz buddy sold him up, down and up the river again.


----------



## printer (Jan 12, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> gaetz buddy sold him up, down and up the river again.


Wouldn't you?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Wouldn't you?


hard to say. if you're gonna play hard like that, you kinda gotta be ready for the consequences. 

i wouldn't have put myself in that situation.


----------



## printer (Jan 12, 2022)

*McCarthy says he won't cooperate with 'illegitimate' Jan. 6 probe*
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said Wednesday evening that he will not cooperate with the select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, riot at the U.S. Capitol, asserting the panel "is not conducting a legitimate investigation."

McCarthy, in a statement released hours after the committee asked him to voluntarily cooperate with its probe, maintained that the "illegitimate" panel was seeking to interview him about “private conversations not remotely related to the violence that unfolded at the Capitol.”

The panel noted in its letter to McCarthy earlier Wednesday, however, that the GOP leader previously acknowledged speaking with former President Trump as the attack on the Capitol was underway.

McCarthy in his statement Wednesday night knocked the committee for subpoenas it has issued and criticized lawmakers for holding individuals in contempt of Congress.

He also slammed House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) for rejecting two of his nominees to the Jan. 6 committee last year — GOP Reps. Jim Jordan (Ohio) and Jim Banks (Ind.) — writing that the panel is "not serving any legislative purpose." 

“As a representative and the leader of the minority party, it is with neither regret nor satisfaction that I have concluded to not participate with this select committee’s abuse of power that stains this institution today and will harm it going forward,” McCarthy said Wednesday. 








McCarthy says he won’t cooperate with ‘illegitimate’ Jan. 6 probe


House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said Wednesday evening that he will not cooperate with the select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, riot at the U.S. Capitol, asserting …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *McCarthy says he won't cooperate with 'illegitimate' Jan. 6 probe*
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said Wednesday evening that he will not cooperate with the select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, riot at the U.S. Capitol, asserting the panel "is not conducting a legitimate investigation."
> 
> McCarthy, in a statement released hours after the committee asked him to voluntarily cooperate with its probe, maintained that the "illegitimate" panel was seeking to interview him about “private conversations not remotely related to the violence that unfolded at the Capitol.”
> ...


Apparently they want to ask him about forged certifications for 5 states and efforts in others, he sent some incriminating texts, it seems they had a "team" on it. Underlings have been talking to the 1/6 panel and also that Eastman guy in the DOJ was up to his eyeballs in it too.


----------



## printer (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Apparently they want to ask him about forged certifications for 5 states and efforts in others, he sent some incriminating texts, it seems they had a "team" on it. Underlings have been talking to the 1/6 panel and also that Eastman guy in the DOJ was up to his eyeballs in it too.


He could have had insiders on the commission, and blew it.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 13, 2022)

printer said:


> *McCarthy says he won't cooperate with 'illegitimate' Jan. 6 probe*
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said Wednesday evening that he will not cooperate with the select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, riot at the U.S. Capitol, asserting the panel "is not conducting a legitimate investigation."
> 
> McCarthy, in a statement released hours after the committee asked him to voluntarily cooperate with its probe, maintained that the "illegitimate" panel was seeking to interview him about “private conversations not remotely related to the violence that unfolded at the Capitol.”
> ...


I want to see him in Federal prison SO badly. 
On conspiracy charges.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2022)

Stewart Rhodes has been indicted for *SEDITIOUS CONSPIRACY* FBI just arrested him.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 13, 2022)

That pirate shot himself in the face because he's fuckin dumb.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Stewart Rhodes has been indicted for *SEDITIOUS CONSPIRACY* FBI just arrested him.


They could indict all those involved in forged state elector certificates on that charge too. That would involve hundreds or republicans and conspiracy anything carries a heavy sentence and is generally easier to prove, it can sweep up people who were not directly involved too.


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

*Leader of Oath Keepers and 10 Other Individuals Indicted in Federal Court for Seditious Conspiracy and Other Offenses related to U.S. Capitol Breach*

*Eight Others Facing Charges in Two Related Cases*

WASHINGTON – A federal grand jury in the District of Columbia returned an indictment yesterday, which was unsealed today, charging 11 defendants with seditious conspiracy and other charges for crimes related to the breach of the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, which disrupted a joint session of the U.S. Congress that was in the process of ascertaining and counting the electoral votes related to the presidential election.
According to court documents, Elmer Stewart Rhodes III, 56, of Granbury, Texas, who is the founder and leader of the Oath Keepers; and Edward Vallejo, 63, of Phoenix, Arizona, are being charged for the first time in connection with events leading up to and including Jan. 6. Rhodes was arrested this morning in Little Elm, Texas, and Vallejo was arrested this morning in Phoenix.

In addition to Rhodes and Vallejo, those named in the indictment include nine previously charged defendants: Thomas Caldwell, 67, of Berryville, Virginia; Joseph Hackett, 51, of Sarasota, Florida; Kenneth Harrelson, 41, of Titusville, Florida; Joshua James, 34, of Arab, Alabama; Kelly Meggs, 52, of Dunnellon, Florida; Roberto Minuta, 37, of Prosper, Texas ; David Moerschel, 44, of Punta Gorda, Florida; Brian Ulrich, 44, of Guyton, Georgia, and Jessica Watkins, 39, of Woodstock, Ohio. In addition to the earlier charges filed against them, they now face additional counts for seditious conspiracy and other offenses.

Eight other individuals affiliated with the Oath Keepers, all previously charged in the investigation, remain as defendants in two related cases. All defendants – except Rhodes and Vallejo – previously were charged in a superseding indictment. The superseding indictment has now effectively been split into three parts: the 11-defendant seditious conspiracy case, a seven-defendant original case, and a third case against one of the previously charged defendants.

In one of the related cases, the original superseding indictment, charges remain pending against James Beeks, 49, of Orlando, Florida; Donovan Crowl, 51, of Cable, Ohio; William Isaacs, 22, of Kissimmee, Florida; Connie Meggs, 60, of Dunnellon, Florida; Sandra Parker, 63, of Morrow, Ohio; Bernie Parker, 71, of Morrow, Ohio, and Laura Steele, 53, of Thomasville, North Carolina. The other case charges Jonathan Walden, 57, of Birmingham, Alabama.

The three indictments collectively charge all 19 defendants with corruptly obstructing an official proceeding. Eighteen of the 19 defendants – the exception is Walden – are charged with conspiring to obstruct an official proceeding and conspiring to prevent an officer of the United States from discharging a duty. Eleven of the 19 defendants are charged with seditious conspiracy. Some of the defendants are also facing other related charges.

As alleged in the indictments, the Oath Keepers are a large but loosely organized collection of individuals, some of whom are associated with militias. Though the Oath Keepers will accept anyone as members, they explicitly focus on recruiting current and former military, law enforcement, and first-responder personnel. Members and affiliates of the Oath Keepers were among the individuals and groups who forcibly entered the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021.

The seditious conspiracy indictment alleges that, following the Nov. 3, 2020, presidential election, Rhodes conspired with his co-defendants and others to oppose by force the execution of the laws governing the transfer of presidential power by Jan. 20, 2021. Beginning in late December 2020, via encrypted and private communications applications, Rhodes and various co-conspirators coordinated and planned to travel to Washington, D.C., on or around Jan. 6, 2021, the date of the certification of the electoral college vote, the indictment alleges. Rhodes and several co-conspirators made plans to bring weapons to the area to support the operation. The co-conspirators then traveled across the country to the Washington, D.C., metropolitan area in early January 2021.

According to the seditious conspiracy indictment, the defendants conspired through a variety of manners and means, including: organizing into teams that were prepared and willing to use force and to transport firearms and ammunition into Washington, D.C.; recruiting members and affiliates to participate in the conspiracy; organizing trainings to teach and learn paramilitary combat tactics; bringing and contributing paramilitary gear, weapons, and supplies – including knives, batons, camouflaged combat uniforms, tactical vests with plates, helmets, eye protection, and radio equipment – to the Capitol grounds; breaching and attempting to take control of the Capitol grounds and building on Jan. 6, 2021, in an effort to prevent, hinder and delay the certification of the electoral college vote; using force against law enforcement officers while inside the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021; continuing to plot, after Jan. 6, 2021, to oppose by force the lawful transfer of presidential power, and using websites, social media, text messaging and encrypted messaging applications to communicate with co-conspirators and others.

On Jan. 6, 2021, a large crowd began to gather outside the Capitol perimeter as the Joint Session of Congress got under way at 1 p.m. Crowd members eventually forced their way through, up, and over U.S. Capitol Police barricades and advanced to the building’s exterior façade. Shortly after 2 p.m., crowd members forced entry into the Capitol by breaking windows, ramming open doors, and assaulting Capitol police and other law enforcement officers. At about this time, according to the indictment, Rhodes entered the restricted area of the Capitol grounds and directed his followers to meet him at the Capitol.

At approximately 2:30 p.m., as detailed in the indictment, Hackett, Harrelson, Meggs, Moerschel, and Watkins, and other Oath Keepers and affiliates – many wearing paramilitary clothing and patches with the Oath Keepers name, logo, and insignia – marched in a “stack” formation up the east steps of the Capitol, joined a mob, and made their way into the Capitol. Later, another group of Oath Keepers and associates, including James, Minuta, and Ulrich, formed a second “stack” and breached the Capitol grounds, marching from the west side to the east side of the Capitol building and up the east stairs and into the building.


While certain Oath Keepers members and affiliates breached the Capitol grounds and building, others remained stationed just outside of the city in quick reaction force (QRF) teams. According to the indictment, the QRF teams were prepared to rapidly transport firearms and other weapons into Washington, D.C., in support of operations aimed at using force to stop the lawful transfer of presidential power. The indictment alleges that the teams were coordinated, in part, by Caldwell and Vallejo.

The charge of seditious conspiracy carries a statutory maximum penalty of 20 years in prison. A federal district court judge will determine any sentence after considering the U.S. Sentencing Guidelines and other statutory factors.

This case is being prosecuted by the U.S. Attorney’s Office for the District of Columbia and the Department of Justice National Security Division’s Counterterrorism Section. Valuable assistance was provided by U.S. Attorney’s Offices in the Northern District of Texas and the District of Arizona.

The case is being investigated by the FBI’s Washington Field Office with valuable assistance provided by the FBI’s Dallas and Phoenix Field Offices. These charges are the result of significant cooperation between agents and staff across numerous FBI Field Offices, including those in Florida, North Carolina, Ohio, Texas, Arizona, Alabama and Georgia, among other locations.

In the one year since Jan. 6, more than 725 individuals have been arrested in nearly all 50 states for crimes related to the breach of the U.S. Capitol, including over 225 individuals charged with assaulting or impeding law enforcement. The investigation remains ongoing.








Leader of Oath Keepers and 10 Other Individuals Indicted in Federal Court for Seditious Conspiracy and Other Offenses related to U.S. Capitol Breach


WASHINGTON – A federal grand jury in the District of Columbia returned an indictment yesterday, which was unsealed today, charging 11 defendants with seditious conspiracy and other charges for crimes related to the breach of the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, which disrupted a joint session of the U.S...




www.justice.gov


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

*Jan. 6 panel subpoenas Facebook, Twitter, Reddit and Alphabet*
The four subpoenas were sent to Facebook, Twitter, Reddit and Alphabet, the parent company of both Google and YouTube.

“Two key questions for the Select Committee are how the spread of misinformation and violent extremism contributed to the violent attack on our democracy, and what steps—if any—social media companies took to prevent their platforms from being breeding grounds for radicalizing people to violence,” Committee Chair Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) said in a statement.

“It’s disappointing that after months of engagement, we still do not have the documents and information necessary to answer those basic questions.”

In one of its first formal actions, the committee in late August sent a request to 15 websites and tech companies asking them to preserve records tied to the Jan. 6 riot.

The panel requested internal and external reviews of 2020 election misinformation or violent extremism, all content given to law enforcement related to those subjects and all relevant internal communications.

The goal has been to ascertain how social media was used to organize the attack, the extent the sites contribute to radicalization and the spread of disinformation, and what the companies know about their use in the attack itself.

“After over four months of good-faith negotiations on the part of the Select Committee, it has become clear that Twitter is unwilling to commit to voluntarily and expeditiously complying with the Select Committee’s requests,” the committee wrote in a subpoena to the company. 








Jan. 6 panel subpoenas Facebook, Twitter, Reddit and YouTube


The House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol subpoenaed some of the country’s largest social media and tech companies on Thursday, arguing they had not been forthcoming…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2022)

Now that the oath keepers are indicted, how long before Roger Stone is?










Video surfaces showing Trump ally Roger Stone flanked by Oath Keepers on morning of Jan. 6


A new video has surfaced showing former President Trump's adviser Roger Stone flanked by members of the Oath Keepers just hours before the deadly riot at the Capitol.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Now that the oath keepers are indicted, how long before Roger Stone is?


It really does seem like a matter of time.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/01/13/meta-alphabet-twitter-reddit-subpoenas-house-committee/



> Congressional investigators on Thursday issued subpoenas to the parent companies of Facebook, Google, as well as Twitter and Reddit, for failing to provide complete information on how their social media platforms spread falsehoods that fomented the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> The move, a sharp escalation in a long-brewing standoff between investigators and the companies, came after months of seeking data from the companies that yielded “inadequate responses” to the House committee investigating the Capitol siege, said its chairman, Rep. Bennie G. Thompson (D-Miss.), in a news release. Twitter and Reddit also were served with subpoenas by the committee on Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It really does seem like a matter of time.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/01/13/meta-alphabet-twitter-reddit-subpoenas-house-committee/
> View attachment 5066417


They had to drag their feet, Republicans will be in power again. But if they were legally called upon to give the information up then there is no blame that can be thrown at them. Well, more than normal.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2022)

printer said:


> Republicans will be in power again


as much as i hate bitch mcconnell, i'd love to have him on my side. kinda like tom brady.


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> as much as i hate bitch mcconnell, i'd love to have him on my side. kinda like tom brady.


He is like Pelosi, one of the old guard that knows how to play the game. The new kiddies wanting to play on the big chairs have no clue. I dislike him for some of the things he has made happen but at least he plays by the rules, even if he bends them. He does not want to burn the house down though.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2022)

printer said:


> He is like Pelosi, one of the old guard that knows how to play the game.


i bet trump would have tantrums whenever she put him on blast. she's a feisty one and like you said the old guard


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2022)

MADDOW NOW HAS VIDEO FOOTAGE OF ELECTED OFFICIALS IN 7 STATES SIGNING THE FORGED ELECTION CERTIFICATION DOCUMENTS SENT TO THE NATIONAL ARCHIVES.


----------



## topcat (Jan 14, 2022)

HGCC said:


> That pirate shot himself in the face because he's fuckin dumb.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2022)

Fake election certificate earns Michigan Republicans a referral to federal prosecutors


The group of Michigan Republicans who created a false electoral college certificate, claiming that Donald Trump had won the state and they were the duly appointed electors, have been referred to federal prosecutors by State Attorney General Dana...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Now that the oath keepers are indicted, how long before Roger Stone is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ole one eye might sell his ass, if he figures he will get out of federal prison in a bag, even make shit up! I hope they don't forget the proud boys and other militia groups who lead the charge into the capitol and charge them as well. This indictment will be amended or new one's filed, this conspiracy had a lot of moving parts, all intended to retain power illegibly. The forged electoral certifications are as much a part of the plan as the mob and efforts to overturn free and fair elections by those in state houses and congress. Even Trump himself has been recorded breaking the law in Georgia by calling election officials and demanding they commit fraud for him.

They need to look at the big picture here, there were hundreds of people involved in this seditious conspiracy and coup attempt. The plots and schemes were many and should even include Dejoy fucking up the USPS pre election, as well as all the false post election legal claims files with no supporting evidence. The 1/6 insurrection could be the key to these other assholes going down too, it started a deep serious investigation by congress and they are serious about referring indictments to the DOJ.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2022)

PA GOP Senate candidate Everett Stern announces he was approached earlier this year by representatives of Michael Flynn’s ‘Patriot Caucus’ to “gather intelligence” on Senators, Judges and Congressman in order to extort them to support audits. He says he gave the evidence to Feds.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2022)

Remember this.










GOP Senators Tell Contradictory Stories About Moscow Trip


A key Republican came back from the Kremlin seemingly shrugging off Russian aggression. His colleagues are confused as hell by his talk. Inside a controversial mission to Moscow.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *Leader of Oath Keepers and 10 Other Individuals Indicted in Federal Court for Seditious Conspiracy and Other Offenses related to U.S. Capitol Breach*
> 
> *Eight Others Facing Charges in Two Related Cases*
> 
> ...


I burn a candle every night for the integrity and safety of the investigators and investigation, and for truth and justice to win out; and for the nation to endure, build back better, that we learn from the mistakes being exposed every day, and find a new way for ourselves as a nation and as a people - reach for that more perfect union.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Remember this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real danger is when Volodya figures out ours don’t stay bought.


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ole one eye might sell his ass, if he figures he will get out of federal prison in a bag, even make shit up! I hope they don't forget the proud boys and other militia groups who lead the charge into the capitol and charge them as well. This indictment will be amended or new one's filed, this conspiracy had a lot of moving parts, all intended to retain power illegibly. The forged electoral certifications are as much a part of the plan as the mob and efforts to overturn free and fair elections by those in state houses and congress. Even Trump himself has been recorded breaking the law in Georgia by calling election officials and demanding they commit fraud for him.
> 
> They need to look at the big picture here, there were hundreds of people involved in this seditious conspiracy and coup attempt. The plots and schemes were many and should even include Dejoy fucking up the USPS pre election, as well as all the false post election legal claims files with no supporting evidence. The 1/6 insurrection could be the key to these other assholes going down too, it started a deep serious investigation by congress and they are serious about referring indictments to the DOJ.


Too many traitors in the coup!

How many admitted and discovered efforts to terrorized Congress do we have now, 3? “The Green Bay Sweep”, the Proud Boys effort, the Oathkeepers effort, I’m sure I’m missing at least one other…if the matter in question - protecting and preserving the constitution we have against enemies foreign and domestic - weren’t so crucially important, this shit would be funny as hell. A real Three Stooges effort of independent contractors taking on the details of a government overthrow. THIS is the shit I mean when I talk about how ONLY brainwashed people could fall for it. The no-longer plausible deniability, the illusion of probity and respectability, dispelled; the fake conservatism, the fake patriotism, the sheer lunging for control of the levers of power, the naked grasping for any pretext at all.

Seriously, this isn’t as simple as a difference of opinion. I agree with you, that they are pulling out everything they know as investigators of corrupt organizations and criminal enterprises. It can’t be as simple as putting *these* people in jail and out of government, we need to make sure that the weaknesses exposed by this are made strong. Ben was right: we only have it if we can keep it - and we can only keep it up if we keep looking up and looking around…and ACTING on what we see. Build back *better*, indeed.


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 14, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> The real danger is when Volodya figures out ours don’t stay bought.


THIS.

Remember when Shrub said, “they hate us for our freedom”?

Not true: they hate us because we hold power without honor…’our’ principles are for sale - we’re not honest brokers of our own ideals. We’re a social-Darwinist global empire, managed by opinion-makers, making the world safe for private government (feudal, autocratic, unaccountable) once again.

And as you point out, we can’t even be trusted to stay bought…which, I say as a citizen, is not a good look for my country.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 14, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> THIS.
> 
> Remember when Shrub said, “they hate us for our freedom”?
> 
> ...


It would help if we offered extended lease and warranty terms on our commercial loyalty. Perhaps a Lloyds rating.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 14, 2022)

Word is that the Oath Keepers who are cooperating with the DOJ have handed over their encrypted messages. I bet Roger Stone isn't having the best day, seeing as how a few of them were his bodyguards on 1/6.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 14, 2022)

We are in the same situation as the Ukrainians, fighting propaganda on 3 fronts, foreign enemies, domestic agitators (Fox News, the GOP, oligarchs with dark money), and large corporations. In Ukraine the oligarchs purchase legislative seats. A little more indirect & complex here but getting deeper in corruption.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Word is that the Oath Keepers who are cooperating with the DOJ have handed over their encrypted messages. I bet Roger Stone isn't having the best day, seeing as how a few of them were his bodyguards on 1/6.


Not to mention the phones they seized when they busted them. If they did crack the telegram encryption, they wouldn't say so, but would use phone data or other sources when they could. It looks like they are going the direct route to the top, I haven't heard if the proud boys and other groups who lead the charge at the capitol are gonna be indicted for sedition too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)

*Oath Keepers Members Indicted for Seditious Conspiracy: Facts Show How Trump Inspired 1/6 Conduct*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2022)

Asking his cult to lie and steal the next election for him.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482355548565745670


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Asking his cult to lie and steal the next election for him.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482355548565745670


“A famous statement, sometimes the counter is more important than the candidate “
Out in the open in true tRUMP grifter fashion 
Who buys this bs 
And when did that statement become famous?


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Asking his cult to lie and steal the next election for him.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482355548565745670


Straight-up CALLING for sedition, sabotage, and deliberate deception…history, take note!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> “A famous statement, sometimes the counter is more important than the candidate “
> Out in the open in true tRUMP grifter fashion
> Who buys this bs
> And when did that statement become famous?


Stalin said it, "who counts the votes is more important than who votes".


----------



## printer (Jan 15, 2022)

*Andrew McCarthy: Oath Keepers Not Guilty of 'Sedition'*
The Justice Department has been "goaded into" charging members of the Oath Keepers with seditious conspiracy for their alleged role in the Jan. 6 events at the U.S. Capitol, but that charge is the wrong one because the defendants were acting in a belief that they were protecting the country, not waging war against it, National Review contributing editor Andrew McCarthy argued Saturday. 

"Two elements are indispensable to the crime of seditious conspiracy," McCarthy wrote in an opinion piece published Saturday. "First, there must be an agreement to use force, as opposed to protesting peacefully — even if rambunctiously. Second is the concept of levying war against the United States or opposing the lawful authority of the United States."

Both elements will pose "insuperable challenges" to the case, he added.

Stewart Rhodes, the founder of the Oath Keepers militia, and 10 other people were charged Thursday with seditious conspiracy, which is defined as meaning "to overthrow, put down the government." 

But, McCarthy wrote that the Oath Keepers were actually trying to uphold the Constitution, based on what they were hearing from then-President Donald Trump about the election. 

McCarthy explained the charge was first codified by Congress during the Civil War to target Confederate sympathizers in the Northern States, and since then there have been only a few prosecutions on those charges. 

"Nearly 30 years ago, I prosecuted the last major, successful case of this kind," he writes, explaining at that time, jihadists who wanted to stage attacks on Americans were under trial. "Thankfully, people in the United States do not often try to make war on their fellow Americans, violently overthrow the government, or otherwise forcibly attack facilities and officials specifically because they are part of the government."

The events of Jan. 6 are "complicated" said McCarthy, but they involve protesters who believed they were saving the country by committing serious crimes, not waging war, and they believed they were acting at the "behest," or commend or request, of Trump. 

He added that the Justice Department's charges against the Oath Keepers tell just "half a story" and that to prove they were conspiring to stop the transfer of the presidency, that would mean acknowledging that President Joe Biden had won. 

But the Oath Keepers alleged actions took place after they were "convinced, through weeks of misrepresentations — including baseless claims of foreign interference, voting-machine manipulation, and counterfeit-ballot stuffing — that the election had been stolen, and that only by zealously resisting that outcome could the country be saved," said McCarthy. 

"The person singularly responsible for what happened was Donald Trump," he said, but Trump emphasized the use of peaceful protest "enough times that he could never be convicted of seditious conspiracy — it could never be proved beyond a reasonable doubt that he conspired with others to use force."

And as a result, Trump's supporters used force but never intended to levy war against the United States. 

"They made the mistake of believing him…and of going way too far based on that belief," said McCarthy. "They thought they were defending the country, the Constitution, and the government. Because the president told them so."

But he stressed that he does not mean by his words that the Oath Keepers shouldn't be prosecuted, but that seditious conspiracy is the wrong charge. 

"For political reasons, Democrats and Trump opponents want to brand January 6 as sedition, since sedition is the closest thing to insurrection," said McCarthy. "But it is not good law enforcement to infuse a prosecution with complications that needlessly risk acquittal, especially when more fitting charges would provide for the lengthy sentences that the most culpable rioters richly deserve."








Andrew McCarthy: Oath Keepers Not Guilty of 'Sedition'


The Justice Department has been "goaded into" charging members of the Oath Keepers with seditious conspiracy for their alleged role in the Jan. 6 events at the U.S. Capitol, but that charge is the wrong one because the defendants were acting in a belief that they were...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> It's odd how democrats stormed the wisconsin state capitol and took it over. They smashed windows and doors to ilegally gain access and stop a vote concerning unions that they didn't want to have passed.
> 
> What Pelosi calls the greatest threat to our democracy (the 1/6 riots) she actually praised the riots and takeover of the state capitol building as "democracy in action!" When democrats did the EXACT SAME THING.
> 
> ...


there was no violence at the act 10 protests, there was very little property damage, and no malicious damage at all inside the building at the act 10 protests, there were no weapons at the act 10 protests, while there have been dozens of weapons charges at the capital INSURRECTION, and finally, there were no threats of death at the act 10 protest, and business was conducted in the building while the protests were going on....
so, except for all that, same / same.... 
https://www.jsonline.com/story/news/2021/01/08/wisconsin-act-10-protests-vs-capitol-riot-breach-4-key-differences-violence-arrests-deaths-damage/6584619002/

https://www.nbc15.com/2021/01/07/us-congressman-says-wisconsin-act-10-protests-are-incomparable-to-capitol-hill-violence/

try again, magat


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Andrew McCarthy: Oath Keepers Not Guilty of 'Sedition'*
> The Justice Department has been "goaded into" charging members of the Oath Keepers with seditious conspiracy for their alleged role in the Jan. 6 events at the U.S. Capitol, but that charge is the wrong one because the defendants were acting in a belief that they were protecting the country, not waging war against it, National Review contributing editor Andrew McCarthy argued Saturday.
> 
> "Two elements are indispensable to the crime of seditious conspiracy," McCarthy wrote in an opinion piece published Saturday. "First, there must be an agreement to use force, as opposed to protesting peacefully — even if rambunctiously. Second is the concept of levying war against the United States or opposing the lawful authority of the United States."
> ...


*Let's talk about Tucker, the lost and found, and the way it is....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Andrew McCarthy: Oath Keepers Not Guilty of 'Sedition'*
> The Justice Department has been "goaded into" charging members of the Oath Keepers with seditious conspiracy for their alleged role in the Jan. 6 events at the U.S. Capitol, but that charge is the wrong one because the defendants were acting in a belief that they were protecting the country, not waging war against it, National Review contributing editor Andrew McCarthy argued Saturday.
> 
> "Two elements are indispensable to the crime of seditious conspiracy," McCarthy wrote in an opinion piece published Saturday. "First, there must be an agreement to use force, as opposed to protesting peacefully — even if rambunctiously. Second is the concept of levying war against the United States or opposing the lawful authority of the United States."
> ...


ignorance of the law is not an excuse to break the law...


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about Tucker, the lost and found, and the way it is....*


Another famous word for struggle is ”kampf”


----------



## printer (Jan 15, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Another famous word for struggle is ”kampf”


As in Mein Kampf? I heard Trump say it make nice light reading before bed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2022)

printer said:


> As in Mein Kampf? I heard Trump say it make nice light reading before bed.


now i know you're fucking lying...trump reading mein kampf? trump reading anything that isn't about trump?....


----------



## printer (Jan 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> now i know you're fucking lying...trump reading mein kampf? trump reading anything that isn't about trump?....


*Donald Trump 'kept book of Adolf Hitler's speeches in his bedside cabinet'*
In a 1990 interview, the billionaire businessman admitted to owning Nazi leader's 'Mein Kampf' but said he had would never read speeches

Donald Trump reportedly owned a copy of Adolf Hitler’s speeches and kept them in his bedside cabinet.

A 1990 Vanity Fair article about billionaire businessman stated that Mr Trump’s then wife Ivana, said her husband owned a copy of “My New Order” – a printed collection of the Nazi leader’s speeches.








Donald Trump 'kept book of Adolf Hitler's speeches in his bedside cabinet and may have read it for inspiration'


In a 1990 interview, the billionaire businessman admitted to owning Nazi leader's 'Mein Kampf' but said he had would never read speeches




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Donald Trump 'kept book of Adolf Hitler's speeches in his bedside cabinet'*
> In a 1990 interview, the billionaire businessman admitted to owning Nazi leader's 'Mein Kampf' but said he had would never read speeches
> 
> Donald Trump reportedly owned a copy of Adolf Hitler’s speeches and kept them in his bedside cabinet.
> ...


having a book doesn't mean you've read it, or ever will..


----------



## topcat (Jan 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> having a book doesn't mean you've read it, or ever will..


He reads the bible upside down and backwards.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> having a book doesn't mean you've read it, or ever will..


Yeah, he’s pretty clearly demonstrated that he doesn’t read much - daily intelligence briefings are just one of several examples - he watches a shit ton of TV and consumes social media like a crack whore tho. I would believe Ivanna owned and read those books and speeches. If so, that might actually explain a lot about Jr., Eric and Ivanka too.


----------



## printer (Jan 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> having a book doesn't mean you've read it, or ever will..


This was in the 80'-90's when he was somewhat competent. And as a bible to feed his megalomaniac mind it is like giving candy to a baby. But reading the speeches is not reading the whole book. And it is not like his ex-wife was really looking to build him up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2022)

The estranged wife of indicted leader of Oath Keepers tells CNN he is a 'dangerous man' and 'complete sociopath'


The wife of Oath Keepers leader Stewart Rhodes said she was relieved that he has been indicted as she "lived in fear" of him showing up at her house.




www.businessinsider.com
 




*The estranged wife of indicted leader of Oath Keepers tells CNN he is a 'dangerous man' and 'complete sociopath'*

Stewart Rhodes, founder of Oath Keepers, was charged with seditious conspiracy in connection to the Capitol riot.
His estranged wife Tasha Adams said that he is a "complete sociopath."
Adams said that she felt Rhodes was personally dangerous to her and her family, and also to the country.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The estranged wife of indicted leader of Oath Keepers tells CNN he is a 'dangerous man' and 'complete sociopath'
> 
> 
> The wife of Oath Keepers leader Stewart Rhodes said she was relieved that he has been indicted as she "lived in fear" of him showing up at her house.
> ...


who would have guessed?


----------



## printer (Jan 16, 2022)

*Trump Vows 'Our Own Investigations' of Events of Jan. 6*
Denouncing the Jan. 6 shooting of Ashli Babbitt and selective prosecution in America, President Donald Trump vowed a Republican-controlled Congress will conduct a fair investigation.

"We will immediately begin our own investigations into what happened – what really happened, because this is being totally whitewashed," Trump told his Save America rally Saturday in Florence, Arizona, indirectly referencing Revolver.news reporting on the "un-indicted co-conspirators" from the storming of the Capitol and individuals calling for Trump supporters to enter the Capitol.

"If the un-select committee were serious about getting the facts about Jan. 6, it would focus on answering the following questions: Why did Nancy Pelosi and the Capitol Police reject the more than 10,000 National Guard troops or soldiers that I authorized to help control the enormous crowd that I knew was coming.

"And the reason I knew it, everybody that I knew was saying, 'I'm going on Jan. 6.'"

Trump called Jan. 6's Stop the Steal rally crowd his largest ever, which was reportedly not attended by a man known as Ray Epps, according to Revolver.news founder Darren Beattie. Beattie was a former White House speech writer under Trump – although he was not mentioned by name during the rally.

"Exactly how many of those present at the Capitol complex on Jan. 6 were FBI, confidential informants, agents, or otherwise working directly or indirectly with an agency of the United States government," Trump continued on the questions he would seek to be answered, including a reference to a man who he only called "Epps." "People want to hear this. How about the one guy? Go in? Go in. Get in there. Everybody else get in there. Go go, go! Nothing happens to him. What happened with him? Nothing happens."

Trump added "the real insurrection took place on election day, Nov. 3," a presidential election he said was impacted by mass mail-in balloting used without the approval of battleground state legislatures under the guise of COVID-19.

"Did any of these individuals play any role whatsoever, improving, or facilitating the events at the Capitol?" Trump said. "That's what we want to know. And, most importantly, why are they not investigating Nov. 3, a rigged and stolen election?

"Without getting to the bottom of it, we will never have a fair and free democracy. Why aren't they looking at that? And there is massive evidence that shows exactly what I'm talking about, and it's coming out rapidly and it's come out and is coming out very big in the great state of Arizona."
Epps is reportedly a resident of the state, owning a ranch about just 26 miles from the stage Trump was speaking.

"The American people deserve answers," Trump said. "The Jan. 6 rally was a protest against a crooked election carried out by unhinged Democrats, Big Tech, working with the fake news media, all working together to defeat Republicans – and your favorite president: Me." 




__





January 6th hearings on Trump's failed insurrection.


Oath Keepers Members Indicted for Seditious Conspiracy: Facts Show How Trump Inspired 1/6 Conduct



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2022)

printer said:


> "Without getting to the bottom of it, we will never have a fair and free democracy.


god damn, i never knew trump could be that fucking funny...fair and free domocracy...oh, that's too good, i need a drink...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2022)

Conviction of Stewart Rhodes (or any of the other high-ranking leaders of the Oath Keepers) for seditious conspiracy will immediately disqualify all of their members from ever holding public office in the United States of America. 


Any current police officer who willingly associated themselves with the Oath Keepers (or any affiliated group) will be fired immediately upon conviction of Stewart Rhodes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Conviction of Stewart Rhodes (or any of the other high-ranking leaders of the Oath Keepers) for seditious conspiracy will immediately disqualify all of their members from ever holding public office in the United States of America.
> 
> 
> Any current police officer who willingly associated themselves with the Oath Keepers (or any affiliated group) will be fired immediately upon conviction of Stewart Rhodes.


Didn't they have 20K cops, former cops, and firefighters? Garland doesn't bring these kinds of cases unless he knows he will win them.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2022)

https://www.rawstory.com/michigan-fake-electors-trump-coordination/


> Speaking to MSNBC's Nicolle Wallace, Michigan Attorney General Dana Nessel cited a Detroit News report that said a fake elector admitted that he got his marching orders from former President Donald Trump's campaign.
> 
> Republicans in Michigan, as well as other states, attempted to install an alternate slate of electors to replace the ones who would have followed the will of the public vote in the state. Nessel hasn't yet investigated or spoken to the fake elector, but she did turn over all of the evidence and information that her office found relating to the fake electors to the Justice Department.
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

Michigan’s Attorney General announces that the fake Republican electors who tried to help Trump steal Biden’s win by forging documents are now facing at least 19 years in prison.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Conviction of Stewart Rhodes (or any of the other high-ranking leaders of the Oath Keepers) for seditious conspiracy will immediately disqualify all of their members from ever holding public office in the United States of America.
> 
> 
> Any current police officer who willingly associated themselves with the Oath Keepers (or any affiliated group) will be fired immediately upon conviction of Stewart Rhodes.


i highly doubt they'll fire many cops over this, if any...every department in the country has different rules about what officers are permitted to do when off duty...i agree that they should be fired and prevented from ever being a police officer again, but i just don't see it happening much


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i highly doubt they'll fire many cops over this, if any...every department in the country has different rules about what officers are permitted to do when off duty...i agree that they should be fired and prevented from ever being a police officer again, but i just don't see it happening much


Agreed. Also 'liking' a post by racists and being counted as a supporter to make it look like their little white nationalist gang is larger than it is, doesn't mean they are anything more than a dickhead who should be observed and not necessarily fired.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i highly doubt they'll fire many cops over this, if any...every department in the country has different rules about what officers are permitted to do when off duty...i agree that they should be fired and prevented from ever being a police officer again, but i just don't see it happening much


They may be able to ignore the law in some red states for a while, in blue states they will be canned.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> They may be able to ignore the law in some red states for a while, in blue states they will be canned.


what law are you refering to? i'm not aware of any law that stops a police officer from being a member of an outside organization, unless it's a criminal organization, and while the proud boys and other white hate groups may have criminal members, the organizations themselves aren't illegal, although they should be...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

Once the oath keepers are found guilty of a sedition charge the organization will be outlawed and membership illegal, a membership would be grounds for criminal investigation and termination. Guilt of sedition bars anyone from holding office.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

One of the fake Republican electors who tried to help Trump steal Biden’s win by forging documents reveals that he was ordered to do so by “an attorney working on behalf of Trump in Washington, D.C."


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> One of the fake Republican electors who tried to help Trump steal Biden’s win by forging documents reveals that he was ordered to do so by “an attorney working on behalf of Trump in Washington, D.C."


Will be interesting to see how this all shakes out. Said attorney could be Rudy Giuliani or Sydney Powell though. This smells of their brand of stupid ideas to serve their boss’ ego. Better for the investigation if it was someone in an official position in the administration.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Will be interesting to see how this all shakes out. Said attorney could be Rudy Giuliani or Sydney Powell though. This smells of their brand of stupid ideas to serve their boss’ ego. Better for the investigation if it was someone in an official position in the administration.


My money would be on the DeVos linked ones. Her and her insurrectionist family has been in the thick of selling out our nation for a long time.

https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/devos-bradley-claremont-trump-election-fraud-insurrection-1274253/


> The Claremont Institute, once a little-known think tank often confused with the liberal-arts college of the same name, has emerged as a driving force in the conservative movement’s crusade to use bogus fraud claims about the 2020 election to rewrite voting laws and remake the election system in time for the 2022 midterms and 2024 presidential election. Most infamously, one of the group’s legal scholars crafted memos outlining a plan for how then-Vice President Mike Pence could potentially overturn the last election.
> 
> Conservative mega-donors like what they see.
> 
> ...


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> My money would be on the DeVos linked ones. Her and her insurrectionist family has been in the thick of selling out our nation for a long time.
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/devos-bradley-claremont-trump-election-fraud-insurrection-1274253/View attachment 5069672


Off topic from the insurrection a little but the ultra-wealthy influence here is disturbing. The idea that these folks have convinced working class Americans that they really have their best interests in mind is a huge magical trick. It’s right up there with the devil’s biggest trick being convincing the world that he doesn’t exist - figuratively speaking of course. These bastards are trying to cement their hold on the levers of power. Meanwhile they have conservative media commentators in their pockets and get them to turn around and scream “look at Soros and Gates!” to give cover to what they are really doing. Diobolical really.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

The Devos family has had a lot of experience at lying to the public, they created Amway which is a company dedicated to screwing the public.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Off topic from the insurrection a little but the ultra-wealthy influence here is disturbing. The idea that these folks have convinced working class Americans that they really have their best interests in mind is a huge magical trick. It’s right up there with the devil’s biggest trick being convincing the world that he doesn’t exist - figuratively speaking of course. These bastards are trying to cement their hold on the levers of power. Meanwhile they have conservative media commentators in their pockets and get them to turn around and scream “look at Soros and Gates!” to give cover to what they are really doing. Diobolical really.


I don't think it is off topic at all. I think it is the most direct reason that January 6th even happened.

Brainwashing people to not care about being lied to because of the PeeWee Herman troll (I know you are but what am I) is entirely frustratingly effective. Anything and everything that they do is almost certainly been set up so that their cult will associate it with 'the Democrats' being the ones doing it, so even if it is something that a person might really care about they can 'both sides' or 'what about' the discussion on, and still feel less than a traitor to democracy when they vote for these insurrectionist Republicans (who really only are legislating for the ones like DeVos, Murdoch, and Koch who are paying for the brainwashing to be done).

It needs to end. And it won't because they bought and paid for control of the current SCOTUS thanks to McConnell, Trump and seemingly the Republicans in office.



captainmorgan said:


> The Devos family has had a lot of experience at lying to the public, they created Amway which is a company dedicated to screwing the public.


It is crazy how easy it is to forget about that. Not just lying, but getting a cult together to send all their money up the ladder as they scam the public.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> …It is crazy how easy it is to forget about that. Not just lying, but getting a cult together to send all their money up the ladder as they scam the public.


I never really put together how the same cult manipulation playbook from Amway was being used to scam the public with Trump’s rise before. Great parallel. Diabolical again (even spelled correctly this time).

FYI - I wasn’t calling you out for going off topic, I was hedging since I thought my own post was straying a little.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I never really put together how the same cult manipulation playbook from Amway was being used to scam the public with Trump’s rise before. Great parallel. Diabolical again (even spelled correctly this time).
> 
> FYI - I wasn’t calling you out for going off topic, I was hedging since I thought my own post was straying a little.


I figured, I was saying I didn't think you were off topic at all.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

These scammers are every where, one of those cheap TV collectibles companies, can't remember the name right now but they sold those plates and other crap. They have now set their sights on taking over water rights in California, Once they perfect scamming the public they make it a family tradition and pass their grifting skills onto the next generation.


----------



## printer (Jan 18, 2022)

*Jan. 6 panel subpoenas Rudy Giuliani, Sidney Powell*
The House Committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol subpoenaed former President Trump's personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani on Tuesday along with three other campaign attorneys linked with efforts to overturn the 2020 election results: Jenna Ellis, Sidney Powell and Boris Epshteyn.

The subpoena goes after the core of Trump’s legal team after the Nov. 3 election, a group that prepared legal arguments following his loss and pushed his baseless claims of election fraud alongside campaign efforts focused on the congressional certification on Jan. 6. 
“The Select Committee is looking into the causes that contributed to the violence on January 6th, including attempts to promote unsupported claims of election fraud and pressure campaigns to overturn the 2020 election results. The four individuals we’ve subpoenaed today advanced unsupported theories about election fraud, pushed efforts to overturn the election results, or were in direct contact with the former President about attempts to stop the counting of electoral votes,” Chair Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) said in a statement.

The subpoena to Giuliani, a former New York City mayor and close Trump adviser throughout his presidency, focuses both on his ability to offer insight into the former president state of mind in the days surrounding Jan. 6 as well as his work pushing claims of election fraud in appearances on television and in court rooms across the country.

“You actively promoted claims of election fraud on behalf of former President Trump and sought to convince state legislators to take steps to overturn the election results,” the committee wrote in its subpoena to Giuliani. 

The subpoena also notes that he “urged President Trump to direct the seizure of voting machines around the country after being told that the Department of Homeland Security had no lawful authority to do so.”

Ellis and Powell were also members of what Ellis called an “elite strike force team” assembled in November to combat Biden’s electoral victory.

Much like with Giuliani, the subpoenas to the two women focus on false statements they made.

Ellis’s, however, references her work in formulating the strategy used on Jan. 6, writing that she “prepared and circulated two memos purporting to analyze the constitutional authority for the Vice President to reject or delay counting electoral votes from states that had submitted alternate slates of electors.”

The committee has already subpoenaed another who helped craft the memos, attorney John Eastman.








Jan. 6 panel subpoenas Rudy Giuliani, Sidney Powell


The House Committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol subpoenaed former President Trump’s personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani on Tuesday along with three other campaign attorneys linke…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jan 18, 2022)

*Trump lawyers to Supreme Court: Jan. 6 committee 'will not be harmed by delay'*
Former President Trump’s lawyers told the Supreme Court that the House committee probing the Jan. 6 attack would suffer no harm if the justices delayed the transfer of Trump administration records to congressional investigators.

The bold assertion came amid an ongoing legal clash between Trump and the House panel over whether a trove of records that investigators say would shed light on the deadly Capitol riot is covered by the former president’s assertion of executive privilege.

Trump’s attorneys, in their latest filing, pushed back on the committee’s claim that a protracted legal fight threatens to undermine its work.

“Respondents will not be harmed by delay,” Trump attorneys wrote, referring to the House panel. “Despite their insistence that the investigation is urgent, more than a year has passed since January 6, 2021. Years remain before the next transition of power.” 

“The Committee and the Court have time to make a swift but measured analysis of these important issues and make sure that in the rush to conduct its investigation, the Committee does not do irreparable structural damage in the process,” they added.








Trump lawyers to Supreme Court: Jan. 6 committee ‘will not be harmed by delay’


Former President Trump’s lawyers told the Supreme Court that the House committee probing the Jan. 6 attack would suffer no harm if the justices delayed the transfer of Trump administration records …




thehill.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 18, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump lawyers to Supreme Court: Jan. 6 committee 'will not be harmed by delay'*
> Former President Trump’s lawyers told the Supreme Court that the House committee probing the Jan. 6 attack would suffer no harm if the justices delayed the transfer of Trump administration records to congressional investigators.
> 
> The bold assertion came amid an ongoing legal clash between Trump and the House panel over whether a trove of records that investigators say would shed light on the deadly Capitol riot is covered by the former president’s assertion of executive privilege.
> ...


i don't really see how this is a SC matter. the House has the sole power to investigate the Executive branch. and since trump is claiming executive privilege, they should make the decision.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

One of Stinkys reasons for the attempted coup.


----------



## printer (Jan 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> One of Stinkys reasons for the attempted coup.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069908


"But, but, the 18-29 love me."


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 18, 2022)

printer said:


> "But, but, the 18-29 love me."


the correct trump quote is "the blacks love me" .


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

National Archives to turn over Trump January 6th documents to the January 6th committee tomorrow.


----------



## printer (Jan 19, 2022)

*Supreme Court rejects Trump's bid to shield records from Jan. 6 committee*
The Supreme Court on Wednesday rejected former President Trump's bid to block a trove of his administration's records from being handed to the Jan. 6 House committee.

The ruling came in an unsigned, one-paragraph order. Justice Clarence Thomas, a staunch conservative, was alone in indicating that he would have granted Trump’s request.

The move clears the way for congressional investigators to receive a batch of Trump-era schedules, call logs, emails and other requested documents that the committee says could illuminate key circumstances surrounding the deadly Capitol riot.

The order leaves intact a lower federal appeals court ruling that found Trump’s assertion of executive privilege and other legal theories unpersuasive in light of President Biden’s refusal to invoke privilege, as well as the House panel’s pressing task. 

The justices wrote that although the unprecedented dispute between a former president and lawmakers raised “serious and substantial concerns,” the Washington, D.C.,-based federal appeals court had suitably analyzed the issues at hand.

“Because the Court of Appeals concluded that President Trump’s claims would have failed even if he were the incumbent, his status as a former President necessarily made no difference to the court’s decision,” the court wrote.

Justice Brett Kavanaugh, who concurred with the majority’s ruling, wrote separately to note his disagreement with part of the lower appeals court’s reasoning and its prospective legal weight. 

Thomas, the lone dissenter, did not explain the source of his disagreement.








Supreme Court rejects Trump’s bid to shield records from Jan. 6 committee


The Supreme Court on Wednesday rejected former President Trump’s bid to block a trove of his administration’s records from being handed to the Jan. 6 House committee.The ruling came in …




thehill.com






*Jan. 6 committee subpoenas leaders of 'America First' movement*
The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol on Wednesday subpoenaed the two leaders of the alt-right “America First” or "Groyper" movement.

Committee Chairman Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) said in a statement the panel believes Nicholas Fuentes and Patrick Casey have information relevant to the planning, coordination and funding of events that were held in the lead up to the January attack.

“The Select Committee is seeking facts about the planning, coordination, and funding of events that preceded the violent attack on our democracy. We believe the individuals we have subpoenaed today have information relevant to those questions, and we expect them to cooperate with the committee,” Thompson said in a statement.








Jan. 6 committee subpoenas leaders of ‘America First’ movement


The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol on Wednesday subpoenaed the two leaders of the alt-right “America First” or “Groyper” movement.Committee…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jan 19, 2022)

Just spent some enjoyable time on Newsmax trolling the unwashed. I know I should not stoop that low but it did give me a measure of enjoyment.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

printer said:


> Just spent some enjoyable time on Newsmax trolling the unwashed. I know I should not stoop thst low but it did give me a measure of enjoyment.


In these homebound times


----------



## printer (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> In these homebound times


Need to take what little pleasures we find.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2022)

*'Exactly What Happened In Watergate!': SCOTUS Rebuffs Trump's Bid To Hide Jan. 6 Evidence*





The Supreme Court has rejected Trump's effort to stop the National Archives from giving the Jan. 6 Committee hundreds of pages of documents from his time in the White House. MSNBC's Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber is joined by MSNBC's Nicolle Wallace, former Watergate prosecutor Nick Akerman, and The New York Times Magazine's Emily Bazelon to break down the significance of this decision.


----------



## printer (Jan 19, 2022)

*Oath Keepers stockpiled 30 days of supplies, rifles ahead of Jan. 6*
Ahead of the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol, the far-right group the Oath Keepers stockpiled a massive amount of weapons and ammunition and enough supplies to last 30 days, according to new court filings from the government.

The organization had amassed all of this gear and stored it in a Virginia hotel as part of a “quick reaction force” should its members need backup as they stormed the Capitol.

The Wednesday filing shows the extent to which the group was prepared for a lengthy fight surrounding the certification of President Biden’s electoral victory.

The memo from the government shows Oath Keeper members “wheel[ing] in bags and large bins of weapons, ammunition, and essential supplies to last 30 days,” staging their efforts from a Comfort Inn.

The Wednesday filing seeks to keep Edward Vallejo in federal custody while he awaits trial. Vallejo was indicted alongside Oath Keeper founder Stewart Rhodes, with the two men facing seditious conspiracy charges.

The Oath Keepers who entered the Capitol last year never needed to call Vallejo for backup, but the memo notes that he attempted to launch a drone for surveillance and “recon use.”

“That Vallejo’s co-conspirators did not activate him on January 6 does not mitigate his dangerousness. Vallejo traveled across the country and staged himself near the congressional proceedings ready to transport firearms and equipment into the nation’s capital. That is what makes him a danger,” lawyers for the government wrote in the filing.

“And there is no evidence that he has renounced violence or that he no longer believes in the necessity of guerrilla warfare after January 6.”








Oath Keepers stockpiled 30 days of supplies, rifles ahead of Jan. 6


Ahead of the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol, the far-right group the Oath Keepers stockpiled a massive amount of weapons and ammunition and enough supplies to last 30 days, according to new co…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

Stephanie Grisham told Capitol-riot committee Trump held secret meetings days before Jan. 6, report says


Sources told The Guardian that the former White House press secretary's testimony was more significant than expected.




news.yahoo.com





*Stephanie Grisham told Capitol-riot committee Trump held secret meetings days before Jan. 6, report says*

Grisham told House investigators Trump held secret White House meetings before Jan. 6, The Guardian reported.

She said that only a few of his aides were aware of the meetings, the report said.

It is not clear what was discussed in the meetings.

Former White House Press Secretary Stephanie Grisham told the House committee investigating the Capitol riot that former President Donald Trump had secret meetings in his residence in the days running up to January 6, The Guardian reported.

Two sources told The Guardian that she told the committee that Trump held the meetings, and that only a few of his aides were aware of them.

She said she was not sure exactly who attended but identified Trump's chief of staff, Mark Meadows, and the White House chief usher Timothy Harleth, as two people who scheduled and directed participants to the meetings, The Guardian reported.

It is not clear what was discussed at those meetings.

Grisham resigned from the White House on January 6, 2021, following the Capitol riot.

The sources told The Guardian that Grisham's interview with the January 6 committee was more significant than expected.

Trump spoke at a rally in Washington, DC, shortly before the riot and encouraged the crowd to march on the Capitol, though he did not go himself. House investigators are looking at what role Trump played in the riot.

Grisham has previously said that Trump held secret meetings as president. She told CNN late last year that Trump held off-the-record meetings so they could not be recorded in the national archives, saying he was "paranoid of leaks."
...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

LOCK HIM UP !


----------



## printer (Jan 20, 2022)

*U.S. panel probing Jan. 6 attack seeks interview with Ivanka Trump*
The U.S. House of Representatives' panel investigating the deadly Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol is seeking an interview with former U.S. President Donald Trump's daughter and White House aide Ivanka Trump, it said on Thursday.

In a letter to Trump, lawmakers said they were seeking her voluntary cooperation as part of their ongoing probe and would limit their questions to issues related to events surrounding that day, including activities leading up to or influencing it and her role in the White House at that time.

The panel noted that she "was present in the Oval Office" during key conversations leading up to Jan. 6, and observed a conversation between the president and Vice President Mike Pence on the 6th.








U.S. panel probing Jan. 6 attack seeks interview with Ivanka Trump


WASHINGTON (Reuters) -The U.S. House of Representatives' panel investigating the deadly Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol on Thursday requested an interview with former U.S. President Donald Trump's daughter and White House aide Ivanka Trump. In a letter to Ivanka Trump, lawmakers said...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Jan 20, 2022)

*Hannity after Jan. 6 texted McEnany 'no more stolen election talk' in five-point plan for Trump*
The House Jan. 6 select committee's request to sit with Ivanka Trump is further highlighting the close relationship Fox News host Sean Hannity had with her father's White House.

A letter from the panel to Ivanka Trump includes portions of text exchanges from Hannity and then-White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany, who has since returned to Fox.

In the texts, Hannity recaps just a few points of a broader communications plan for responding to the attack, among other pieces of advice.

“1- No more stolen election talk,” Hannity reportedly texted McEnany, who herself sat down with committee investigators last week after being subpoenaed.

Per the letter, he continued, “2- Yes, impeachment and the 25th amendment are real and many people will quit...”

McEnany reportedly responded “Love that. Thank you. That is the playbook. I will help reinforce...,” though it is unclear what else she may have said.

In another partial exchange relayed by the committee, Hannity said it was “key” to keep the then-President Trump away from certain people, writing, “No more crazy people,” to which McEnany responded, “Yes, 100%.”

Fox News did not immediately respond to request for comment, nor did an attorney for Hannity.

The committee earlier this month asked Hannity to voluntarily sit down with the committee, a similar outreach to the request for cooperation made to Ivanka Trump on Thursday.

“Guys, we have a clear path to land the plane in 9 days. He can’t mention the election again. Ever. I did not have a good call with him today. And worse, I’m not sure what is left to do or say, and I don’t like not knowing if it’s truly understood. Ideas?” Hannity wrote, per the panel. 








Hannity after Jan. 6 texted McEnany ‘no more stolen election talk’ in five-point plan for Trump


The House Jan. 6 select committee’s request to sit with Ivanka Trump is further highlighting the close relationship Fox News host Sean Hannity had with her father’s White House.A letter…




thehill.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

printer said:


> *Hannity after Jan. 6 texted McEnany 'no more stolen election talk' in five-point plan for Trump*
> The House Jan. 6 select committee's request to sit with Ivanka Trump is further highlighting the close relationship Fox News host Sean Hannity had with her father's White House.
> 
> A letter from the panel to Ivanka Trump includes portions of text exchanges from Hannity and then-White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany, who has since returned to Fox.
> ...


♫ It’s beginning to look a lot like Shitmas ♫


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> ♫ It’s beginning to look a lot like Shitmas ♫


It’s the most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s the most wonderful time of the year.


Silent night
Holy night
All is primed 
To indict


----------



## topcat (Jan 20, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> the correct trump quote is "the blacks love me" .


"Look at my African-American over here, look at him."


----------



## printer (Jan 20, 2022)

topcat said:


> "Look at my African-American over here, look at him."


"So the rest of you crackheads, get out and vote for me."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

*More Congressional Subpoenas, But Still No Use of Congress's Lawful Tool of Inherent Contempt*





The House select committee investigating the January 6 Capitol attack has issued another round of congressional subpoenas, inching closer to the hub of the conspiracy, Donald Trump. These subpoenas - for Rudy Giuliani, Sidney Powell, Jenna Ellis and others - will almost certainly be ignored, defied, derided and dodged just as others have been. The question we ask over and over again is: when will Congress use its lawful power of inherent contempt to enforce its subpoenas? 

In another development, the Supreme Court rejected Trump's attempt to stop the January 6 committee from getting presidential records from the National Archives. This is yet another indicator that the investigative circle is tightening around Donald Trump.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

Milwaukee County prosecutor seeks to pass off case over fake electors to state or federal agencies


Milwaukee County prosecutor passes off investigation over fraudulent electors to Wisconsin Department of Justice or federal prosecutors.



www.jsonline.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Milwaukee County prosecutor seeks to pass off case over fake electors to state or federal agencies
> 
> 
> Milwaukee County prosecutor passes off investigation over fraudulent electors to Wisconsin Department of Justice or federal prosecutors.
> ...


Is that a good thing or bad thing in terms of seeing justice done to these insurrectionists?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

*Rep. Lofgren: The 1/6 Committee Is ‘Expecting A Large Amount Of Material In The Coming Days’*





Congresswoman Zoe Lofgren (D-CA), member of the January 6th select committee, discusses the committee’s request for testimony from Ivanka Trump, and the Supreme Court’s decision to allow the release of Trump documents to the committee.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

Rudy Giuliani is exposed as the mastermind behind the GOP plot to use fake electors in seven states to steal the election for Trump — the former mayor handled "the nuts-and-bolts of the process on a state-by-state level."


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


What. The. Fk.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> What. The. Fk.


What was it? I see video unavailable.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rudy Giuliani is exposed as the mastermind behind the GOP plot to use fake electors in seven states to steal the election for Trump — the former mayor handled "the nuts-and-bolts of the process on a state-by-state level."


Decease, thou maternal molester!


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> What was it? I see video unavailable.


It's a guy that seemed to be admitting that he got fully sucked into trump bs and referenced it as a cult and needed a recovery period and then Jordan Klepper asks him if the election was stolen. He replies with, "I don't think the election was stolen, I know the election was stolen". And he also says, "this is how someone in a cult, often responds" and aaaaaalso says, "I'm in a much better place". Totally baffling.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> It's a guy that seemed to be admitting that he got fully sucked into trump bs and referenced it as a cult and needed a recovery period and then Jordan Klepper asks him if the election was stolen. He replies with, "I don't think the election was stolen, I know the election was stolen". And he also says, "this is how someone in a cult, often responds" and aaaaaalso says, "I'm in a much better place". Totally baffling.


Thanks. Perhaps better I missed it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

*Trump Faces New Criminal Grand Jury Request From D.A. Investigating His Georgia Election Plot*





Congress is now seeking witness testimony from Ivanka Trump about the January 6th insurrection. As a senior adviser in the White House at the time, she apparently heard Trump and Pence “talk on the crucial morning of January 6th.” Meanwhile, in the criminal probe Trump faces regarding his effort to steal votes in Georgia, the top prosecutor is formally requesting a criminal grand jury. This comes after SCOTUS rebuffed Trump’s effort to hide White House documents from the January 6th Committee.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rudy Giuliani is exposed as the mastermind behind the GOP plot to use fake electors in seven states to steal the election for Trump — the former mayor handled "the nuts-and-bolts of the process on a state-by-state level."


Rudy is desperate and broke the last I heard and is facing a mountain of legal shit himself, Rudy could be in a position to make a deal with the feds. Donald threw him under the bus, so why not return the favor, however with the evidence against Trump, they probably don't need him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rudy Giuliani is exposed as the mastermind behind the GOP plot to use fake electors in seven states to steal the election for Trump — the former mayor handled "the nuts-and-bolts of the process on a state-by-state level."


Using the terms Rudy and mastermind in the same breath seems oxymoronic. I hope they don't call him a mastermind in court, the jury might let him off! As he sits decrepit in the dock drooling, dripping brown shit and farting, real awe inspiring that image, mastermind in deed!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

It was a real bad day for Donald on all fronts today, it's becoming clear to everybody just how fucked he is. Looks like there's a reason Desantis is getting uppity, he smells blood in the water. Someone is gonna indict Trump soon, but it won't be the feds, Garland is clearly reluctant to go after Trump and company, perhaps he figures the 1/6 panel and the state cases will do most of his work for him. The forged electors should force his hand though, with the democrats and the AGs in a half dozen states referring forged electors cases to him. This was a conspiracy on par with the capitol insurrection and like it, was part of a larger seditious plot.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was a real bad day for Donald on all fronts today, it's becoming clear to everybody just how fucked he is. Looks like there's a reason Desantis is getting uppity, he smells blood in the water. Someone is gonna indict Trump soon, but it won't be the feds, Garland is clearly reluctant to go after Trump and company, perhaps he figures the 1/6 panel and the state cases will do most of his work for him. The forged electors should force his hand though, with the democrats and the AGs in a half dozen states referring forged electors cases to him. This was a conspiracy on par with the capitol insurrection and like it, was part of a larger seditious plot.


I don’t think Garland is reluctant to go after trump at all. Didn’t you post the Glenn kirschner video that talked about his methodical approach and how he worked with different state and federal agencies as a prosecutor in the Timothy McVeigh case?


----------



## printer (Jan 20, 2022)

This is a good read. 

*Oath Keeper charges renew attention on Trump orbit*








Oath Keeper charges renew attention on Trump orbit


The Justice Department’s (DOJ) leveling of seditious conspiracy charges against the founder of the Oath Keepers has renewed interest — and in some cases faith — in DOJ and whether its investigation…




thehill.com





On Rudy, wtf? Five hours old and I just heard about it? Can't get too much closer to the Trump orbit than Rudy. Mind you.

Trump - "Rudy Giuliani, never met the man."


----------



## printer (Jan 20, 2022)

*Chairman of Jan. 6 House Panel: Trump Records Will Be Released Publicly*
The House Jan. 6 select committee plans to release records from former President Donald Trump's White House, the panel's chairman said Thursday.

Rep. Bennie Thompson, D-Miss., said potentially hundreds of pages of records will be made public, Bloomberg reported.

"As soon as we can go through them, and figure out what we can and can't — we will do it," Thompson said, according to Bloomberg.

The Supreme Court on Wednesday rejected Trump's request to block the release of White House records sought by the partisan panel — comprised of Democrats and two anti-Trump Republicans — investigating events surrounding the Jan. 6, 2021 attack on the Capitol.

Thompson's comment about the records being made public reaffirms the belief that Democrats hope to keep the Jan. 6 events on voters' minds as long as possible before November's midterm elections.

One committee aide recently told Axios the panel was mulling prime-time, televised hearings on the incident in an attempt to "reach as many people as we can.” 

Thompson gave no timetable for the records' release, and added the panel was "anxiously awaiting" receipt of about 800 pages of material being turned over by the National Archives.

The White House records include visitor and call logs, emails, draft speeches, and handwritten notes.

Committee members have focused on Trump and his allies during their investigation, and have said Trump's records are key to their probe.

"That was one of the initial requests that we made as a committee, because that’s a storehouse for a lot of the information we need," Thompson said.

Trump allies facing subpoenas from the committee have maintained that the lack of GOP-appointed members is evidence the committee is not operating properly. 








Chairman of Jan. 6 House Panel: Trump Records Will Be Released Publicly


The House Jan. 6 select committee plans to release records from former President Donald Trump's White House, the panel's chairman said Thursday.




www.newsmax.com





"Does anyone want to go faster?"
===========

surferlaments
so trumps records will be released to the public? well after the mid-term 2022 nov elections..... 
so will the records of pelosi's, schumer's, swalwell's, adam schiff's, nadler's and many many more crooked democrats records be released to the public. the house and the senate will be controlled by the republicans and turn around is fair play. many investigations will expose the democrats. jail hopefully will follow......

Moosieman
Ok Benny When Republicans take back power they should create a 2020 riots commission. Release every text, phone records, financial records of every elected Democrat.

MaxWorth
This is totally political maneuvering by the Democrats in a desperate attempt to salvage the massive collateral damage suffered due to the disastrous policies and failures of the Biden Administration.
Rest assured any records deemed advantageous for the Democrats will be documents taking out of context, piecemealed together towards achieving maximum discrediting effect, and released close to the Mid term election date. 
Democrat supporters...
Your Party thinks you are all totally Stupid and so Blindsided by TDS, that you will continue to believe everything they have been feeding you since 2016.

imahogg
Translation: the parts of Trump's records that the kangaroo court THINK will put Trump in a bad light will be released publicly...get ready for a ton of scurrilous misinformation taken completely out of context in an attempt to smear Trump before the 2022 elections...

Bill Halcott
Here we are on the verge of war with Russia, and these lying thieving democrat clowns are worried about bogus investigations into the Trump Administration? You can't print what I think.

pudhead
All of the congress and senate need their 1/6 texts records released, especially Pelosi and her cartel. Correct, fair is fair.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t think Garland is reluctant to go after trump at all. Didn’t you post the Glenn kirschner video that talked about his methodical approach and how he worked with different state and federal agencies as a prosecutor in the Timothy McVeigh case?


He is reluctant and it can be seen in his behavior, I didn't say he wouldn't do Donald, just that he wants someone else to do him first, before the 2022 election. Garland will work his way up the food chain and Trump will be on trial for seditious conspiracy in 2023 or 2024. In theory Donald could be charged with hundreds of crimes, but that wouldn't look too good, he will only be charged with federal crimes in conjunction to others they want to nail for conspiracy. Seditious conspiracy and insurrection look like near certainties, if Garland was going by the book, he would have thrown it at Trump already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)

I wonder how many republicans this will put in prison? It will deeply damage the party organizations in 5 states and perhaps take out many of their key players with serious prison time. It might also send a message to others who are thinking about fucking around in the 2022 election.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








'Dangerous precedent': Jan. 6 committee trains its sights on false pro-Trump electors


GOP officials in five states illegitimately claimed to be qualified to declare Donald Trump the winner in 2020. And Trump allies were openly involved.




www.politico.com













Trump campaign officials, led by Rudy Giuliani, oversaw fake electors plot in 7 states


Trump campaign officials, led by Rudy Giuliani, oversaw efforts in December 2020 to put forward illegitimate electors from seven states that Trump lost, according to three sources with direct knowledge of the scheme.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2022)

“Source: The Trump campaign lined up supporters to fill elector slots, secured meeting rooms in statehouses for the fake electors to meet on December 14, 2020, and circulated drafts of fake certificates that were ultimately sent to the National Archives”


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> “Source: The Trump campaign lined up supporters to fill elector slots, secured meeting rooms in statehouses for the fake electors to meet on December 14, 2020, and circulated drafts of fake certificates that were ultimately sent to the National Archives”


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 21, 2022)

Burn 'em all!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2022)

"A federal judge has rejected bids by Mike Lindell (Moe), Rudy Giuliani (Curly), and Sidney Powell (Shemp) to throw out defamation suits they face from Dominion. U.S. District Court Judge Carl Nichols ruled that the suits, which seek billions, could proceed."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2022)

READ: Never-issued Trump order to seize swing states' voting machines


Politico's Betsy Woodruff Swan has obtained a never-issued draft order whereby former President Donald Trump would have authorized the seizure of voting machines in key swing states.The orders were drafted in the wake of Trump's defeat in the 2020 election at the hands of President Joe Biden. In...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> READ: Never-issued Trump order to seize swing states' voting machines
> 
> 
> Politico's Betsy Woodruff Swan has obtained a never-issued draft order whereby former President Donald Trump would have authorized the seizure of voting machines in key swing states.The orders were drafted in the wake of Trump's defeat in the 2020 election at the hands of President Joe Biden. In...
> ...


As the documents come in from the archives, the congressional assistants leak them to their contacts in the press. It's gonna be real busy in the news business for awhile, as the sewage floodgates are opened and all the shit comes rushing out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)

Executive Privilege Ruling Lands Steve Bannon, Mark Meadows In 'Deep Doo-Doo': Legal Expert


The decision blocking Trump's use of executive privilege in the Capitol riot investigation is also a "nail in the coffin" for the two former aides, said Neal Katyal.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Jan 21, 2022)

*Voices: Time is running out for Ivanka Trump – and fast*









Voices: Time is running out for Ivanka Trump – and fast


This week, Ivanka woke up in an America she didn’t recognise. For the first time in her life, her father can’t protect her from speaking honestly




ca.yahoo.com





*Ivanka Trump hits back at Jan 6 committee request saying she didn’t ‘speak at the rally’*








Ivanka Trump hits back at Jan 6 committee request saying she didn’t ‘speak at the rally’


Daughter of former president is first Trump family member to be targeted




ca.yahoo.com





Poor little rich girl.

*New York AG says Trump's company misled banks, tax officials*









New York AG says Trump's company misled banks, tax officials


NEW YORK (AP) — The New York attorney general says her investigators have uncovered evidence that former President Donald Trump’s company used “fraudulent or misleading” valuations of its golf clubs, skyscrapers and other property to get loans and tax benefits. In a court filing late Tuesday...




ca.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Jan 21, 2022)

*Trump aides feared he would make Capitol riot worse with initial videos, Jan. 6 committee says*
A Thursday letter from the congressional committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol insurrection shed new light on the frenzied scene at the White House as supporters of then-President Donald Trump stormed the Capitol.

In particular, the committee revealed that its investigation shows a roughly two-hour period in which White House staff, including Ivanka Trump, pleaded with the president to tell his supporters to go home, but could not get him to do so.

In fact, the letter — which was sent to Ivanka Trump and invites her to speak with the committee — states that “certain White House staff believed that a live, unscripted press appearance by the President in the midst of the Capitol Hill violence could have made the situation worse.”

Ivanka Trump was central, according to testimony by several Trump officials before the committee, to the effort to get her father to stop his supporters from rampaging through the Capitol. The ensuing riot delayed the certification of the 2020 election from moving ahead.

“Did you think that she [Ivanka Trump] could help get him [President Trump] to a place where he would make a statement to try to stop this?” committee staff asked Gen. Keith Kellogg, who was national security adviser to the vice president but was also close to Trump and with him on Jan. 6 at the White House.

“Yes,” Kellogg replied.

The committee asked Kellogg if Trump had rejected pleas from top staffers to try and stop the assault, including Kellogg, White House chief of staff Mark Meadows and press secretary Kayleigh McEnany — and whether these staffers then concluded that “he might say yes to his daughter.”

“Exactly right,” Kellogg responded.

Kellogg said that Ivanka Trump made multiple trips to the Oval Office to reason with her father. This took place as many others were frantically trying to get the president to stop the mayhem, which came after he called on his supporters to march on the Capitol.

“Is someone getting to [Trump]? He has to tell protesters to dissipate. Someone is going to get killed,” read one text from an unnamed person outside the White House to a White House staffer, according to documents obtained by the committee.

The White House staffer, also unnamed, responded: “I’ve been trying for the last 30 minutes. Literally stormed in outer oval to get him to put out the first one. It’s completely insane.”

The “first one” was an apparent reference to Trump’s first tweet in which he asked supporters to be peaceful, but did not ask them to leave the Capitol. “Please support our Capitol Police and Law Enforcement. They are truly on the side of our Country. Stay peaceful!" Trump tweeted at 2:38 p.m.

A former Trump White House official has already told CNN that Trump did not want to include the words “stay peaceful” in his 2:38 tweet.

Earlier, Trump had egged on the crowd with a tweet blasting Vice President Mike Pence for refusing to throw out the election results in an effort to reject a democratic election and hand the presidency back to Trump. “Mike Pence didn't have the courage to do what should have been done,” Trump tweeted at 2:24 p.m.

It wasn’t until 4:17 p.m. that Trump released a video in which he told his supporters to “go home,” even as he continued to falsely claim that the “election was stolen from us.”

And the letter sent Thursday to Ivanka Trump says that “the select Committee understands that multiple takes of the video were filmed but not utilized. Information in the Select committee’s possession suggests that the President failed in the initial clips to ask rioters to leave the Capitol.”

The committee said the unused videos are on file with the National Archives, and it is seeking access to them.

It adds up to a two-hour period in which Trump watched the riot on TV, refusing entreaties from his closest staff and his daughter to tell his supporters to go home. The committee has asked Ivanka Trump to testify voluntarily, and has declined so far to issue a subpoena compelling her testimony.

The committee also said it wants to talk to Ivanka Trump about whether her father ever took action to order National Guard or

“The Committee has identified no evidence that President Trump issued any order, or took any other action, to deploy the guard that day. Nor does it appear that President Trump made any calls at all to the Department of Justice or any other law enforcement agency to request deployment of their personnel to the Capitol,” the letter stated.

The letter comes a day after the Supreme Court ruled 8-1 on Wednesday that the National Archives could turn over materials requested by the committee, rejecting a request by Trump’s lawyers to withhold the materials under executive privilege.

And on Thursday, the Fulton County district attorney in Georgia requested the formation of a special grand jury to aid her investigation into Trump’s efforts to overturn the election results in that state.

Meanwhile, New York Attorney General Letitia James released a report Tuesday alleging that Trump’s family business had engaged in “fraudulent or misleading” practices.

“We have uncovered significant evidence that suggests Donald J. Trump and the Trump Organization falsely and fraudulently valued multiple assets and misrepresented those values to financial institutions for economic benefit,” James said.

It’s not yet clear whether James, a Democrat, will file a civil lawsuit against Trump. She is not conducting a criminal investigation.









Trump aides feared he would make Capitol riot worse with initial videos, Jan. 6 committee says


A letter from the congressional committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol insurrection shed new light on the frenzied scene at the White House as supporters of then-President Donald Trump stormed the Capitol.




ca.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2022)

Sidney Powell is cooperating with the federal investigation into her fundraising org and has been producing documents in response to grand jury subpoena.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2022)

Former Trump aide brazenly admits to fake elector scheme on national TV -- but says 'everything was done legally'


A former White House aide admitted Friday night on national TV that he helped organize a campaign to submit fake electoral certificates from several states that falsely claimed former president Donald Trump won the 2020 election. Boris Epshteyn, who was subpoenaed this week by the House Select...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)

These clowns should be fun under oath
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fraud: See Jan. 6 Witnesses Confronted With Coup Evidence On TV*





Former assistant to Donald Trump and trade adviser Peter Navarro; lawyer and former Trump campaign strategic adviser Boris Epshteyn; and one of the organizers of the Trump rally that occurred on January 6th, Dustin Stockton, join MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber for an exclusive panel to discuss the failed MAGA plot to overturn the presidential election, the House Select Committee’s probe into the insurrection, and the Trump campaign’s fake electors plot. Melber fact checks Navarro, Epshteyn, and Stockton in real-time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Former Trump aide brazenly admits to fake elector scheme on national TV -- but says 'everything was done legally'
> 
> 
> A former White House aide admitted Friday night on national TV that he helped organize a campaign to submit fake electoral certificates from several states that falsely claimed former president Donald Trump won the 2020 election. Boris Epshteyn, who was subpoenaed this week by the House Select...
> ...


See the Ari Meber interview I just posted


----------



## printer (Jan 21, 2022)

*National Archives transfers contested presidential documents to Jan. 6 committee*
The National Archives on Thursday evening released to the Jan. 6 committee hundreds of presidential documents that former President Trump sought to shield from the House panel.

"Yesterday evening [National Archives and Records Administration] provided the Select Committee with all the records at issue in the litigation," the agency said in a statement provided to Axios.

The House panel received more than 700 pages of contested documents, The Associated Press reported.

The move comes after the Supreme Court on Wednesday blocked a bid by Trump to keep the documents out of the hands of the committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol.

“Because the Court of Appeals concluded that President Trump’s claims would have failed even if he were the incumbent, his status as a former President necessarily made no difference to the court’s decision,” the court wrote.

The Supreme Court agreed with a December ruling by the Washington, D.C., federal appeals court. 

The House select committee applauded the decision.

“The Supreme Court’s action tonight is a victory for the rule of law & American democracy. The Select Committee has already begun to receive records that the former President had hoped to keep hidden & we look forward to additional productions regarding this important information,” the committee tweeted on Wednesday.








National Archives transfers contested presidential documents to Jan. 6 committee


The National Archives on Thursday evening released to the Jan. 6 committee hundreds of presidential documents that former President Trump sought to shield from the House panel.”On the ev…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jan 22, 2022)

*Texas AG rejects demands to hand over documents related to Jan. 6*
Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton (R) this week refused to turn over records of his participation at a pro-Trump rally that occurred just before supporters of the former president stormed the Capitol on Jan. 6 last year.

The Travis County district attorney’s office allotted Paxton four days to turn over the records or face a lawsuit, according to The Associated Press. But in a Friday letter, Paxton's office reportedly denied the district attorney’s demands and refused to acknowledge any violations, the news outlet noted.

The request from the DA's office comes after several Texas news outlets including The Dallas Morning News, the Houston Chronicle and the Austin American-Statesman, filed a complaint to investigate an alleged violation of open records laws. 

Paxton and his wife, state Sen. Angela Paxton (R), were present at the rally held in Washington, D.C., last year on the National Mall.

During the event, former President Trump repeated unsupported claims that widespread voter tainted the 2020 presidential election and encouraged his supporters to go to Congress and demand they halt the certification of the election results.

Paxton, for his part, made a speech at the rally detailing an unsuccessful attempt to overturn Biden’s victory in the presidential election, the AP reported.

The news comes after a series of allegations made against Paxton including bribery, abuse of office and others. The FBI is conducting a probe into these allegations. 

The attorney general is up for reelection this year and faces several primary challengers. 








Texas AG rejects demands to hand over documents related to Jan. 6


Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton (R) this week refused to turn over records of his participation at a pro-Trump rally that occurred just before supporters of the former president stormed the Capit…




thehill.com





Do as I say and not as I do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Texas AG rejects demands to hand over documents related to Jan. 6*
> Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton (R) this week refused to turn over records of his participation at a pro-Trump rally that occurred just before supporters of the former president stormed the Capitol on Jan. 6 last year.
> 
> The Travis County district attorney’s office allotted Paxton four days to turn over the records or face a lawsuit, according to The Associated Press. But in a Friday letter, Paxton's office reportedly denied the district attorney’s demands and refused to acknowledge any violations, the news outlet noted.
> ...


The 1/6 panel will want to talk to him and his wife and after that a grand jury. Paxton already has the FBI on his case and is a crook.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 22, 2022)

Starting to think some people MIGHT be held accountable here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> Starting to think some people MIGHT be held accountable here.


Trump is gonna take a lot of assholes down with him eventually, if the DOJ works normally, the way it used to work. I figured he might end up imprisoning a couple of thousand republicans, but I now think the number could be higher. Donald overwhelmed the legal system with crime, like covid overwhelmed the hospitals. It's not just a case of bringing back extra DOJ and FBI people from retirement, there is no room in the courts and not enough judges!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 22, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> Starting to think some people MIGHT be held accountable here.


It’s the trump bump.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 22, 2022)

January 6th Committee to hold Public hearings all February, Tuesday to Friday, in Primetime, 8pm. Get your popcorn ready.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 22, 2022)

Top Proud Boy Begins Sharing Information With Federal Authorities


New York resident and Capitol rioter Matthew Greene, who is a member of the violent, far-right group known as the Proud Boys, has pleaded guilty to a pair of felony offenses and was apparently set following this plea deal to provide information to federal authorities. The charges to which Greene...




bipartisanreport.com


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 22, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> January 6th Committee to hold Public hearings all February, Tuesday to Friday, in Primetime, 8pm. Get your popcorn ready.


But, but HUNTER BIDEN’S LAPTOP, or something. This is getting fun to watch. I’m sure his die hard supporters will continue the mental gymnastics to defend Trump and company, but he seems to finally be slowly sinking and the rats are jumping off the ship.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 23, 2022)

Rethuglicans are splintering as the DOJ starts looking into the self incriminating traitors who formulated and exicuted the fraudulent "Electors" scam. Even Roger Stone is whining about Stephen Miller!
MAGAts are metamorphisings into mutant blowflies!

(Yes I can't spell)


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

"Bill Barr is cooperating with the 1/6 committee. I have to see it to believe it, but that is the news."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

Barr was fine with stealing the election, was a violent coup one step too far for him and that's why he resigned? He's a traitor to this country so I don't care if he changed his mind at the last minute, he didn't warn anyone so fuck him, lock him up with the rest of the cowards.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

Donald Trump slams Jan. 6 panel after Ivanka Trump interview request: "They'll go after children" 

Funny shit and a bit ironic since Stinky and his cult of fools attacked Hunter from the start, on a side note Ivanka lost her childhood when Stinky started molesting her.


----------



## printer (Jan 23, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> But, but HUNTER BIDEN’S LAPTOP, or something. This is getting fun to watch. I’m sure his die hard supporters will continue the mental gymnastics to defend Trump and company, but he seems to finally be slowly sinking and the rats are jumping off the ship.


*Rep. Comer to Newsmax: Vital to Investigate Hunter Biden Over Cobalt Deal*
Rep. James Comer, the leading Republican on the House Oversight Committee, told Newsmax on Friday that it is vitally important that the National Archives release any information about Hunter Biden's alleged involvement in the sale of an African cobalt mine to a Chinese company in 2016, as the matter is one of vital national security.

"Hunter Biden, in one of his consulting firms, worked with China to be able to navigate a sale that never should have happened, a sale from an Arizona-owned company for that mine's cobalt in the Congo," the Kentucky lawmaker said in a panel discussion on Newsmax's "Wake Up America," about President Joe Biden's son.

"Hunter Biden just made the sale without any restrictions or any hesitation or any problem from the federal government," said Comer. "China is a threat to our national security, and at this time, the Obama administration was pushing more electric vehicles [and] cobalt is an essential component of making batteries for electric vehicles."

Last month, The New York Times reported the president's son was a part-owner in an investment firm involved in a Chinese conglomerate's $3.8 billion buyout of one of the world's largest cobalt deposits, located in the Democratic Republic of Congo.

The sale makes the United States "even more dependent on China," and that means a "national security threat to the United States," Comer told Newsmax.

It also means that "Hunter Biden is a national security threat," said Comer.

"We want to preserve the documents so that when we have subpoena power, Hunter Biden can come before the House Republicans and explain exactly what happened," said Comer, noting a probe could happen in January 2023, "when the House flips and we can finally provide some type of oversight for the Biden administration."

Comer said Republicans on the committee want to know why the Obama Administration didn't intervene to stop the sale.

"We'll try to communicate with people from the Obama administration, but it just seems like any time Hunter Biden's involved in some money-making scheme, whether it's with the current Biden administration or the former Obama-Biden administration, he just gets a free path," said Comer. "We believe some of the artwork that he sold ended up in China. We're still working on that, but back to this cobalt.

But the Biden administration won't hold China accountable for the origins of the COVID-19 pandemic let alone for buying up companies to put the United States at an economic disadvantage, said Comer.








Rep. Comer to Newsmax: Vital to Investigate Hunter Biden Over Cobalt Deal


Rep. James Comer, R-Ky., told Newsmax on Friday that it is vitally important the National Archives release any information about Hunter Biden's alleged involvement in the sale of a cobalt mine to a Chinese company in 2016.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## printer (Jan 23, 2022)

*Jan. 6 committee spoke to Bill Barr about plan to seize voting machines*
Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.), the chairman of the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol riot, on Sunday said the panel has spoken to former U.S. Attorney General Bill Barr regarding a draft of an executive order by the Trump administration that would have deployed the National Guard to seize voting machines.
Last week, Politico published a draft of the order that would have directed national defense forces to seize voting machines. The order was never issued and the Jan. 6 committee had declined to comment on the documents at the time.
Appearing on CBS's "Face the Nation," Thompson was asked by host Margaret Brennan if the panel intended on speaking with Barr regarding the drafted order.

"Well, yes we do. To be honest with you, we've had conversations with the former attorney general already," said Thompson.
"We've talked with Department of Defense individuals. We are concerned that our military was part of this big lie on promoting that the election was false," he said. "So if you are using the military to potentially seize voting machines, even though it's a discussion, the public needs to know."

Brennan asked Thompson on whether the Jan. 6 panel had evidence that someone in the U.S. military was working on this potential plan of seizing voting machines.
"We have information that between the Department of Justice, a plan was put forward to potentially seize voting machines in the country and utilize Department of Defense assets to make that happen," Thompson said,
He clarified that there did not appear to have ever been an operational plan in place, but there was "reason enough to believe that it was being proposed."








Jan. 6 committee chair says panel spoke to William Barr







thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *Rep. Comer to Newsmax: Vital to Investigate Hunter Biden Over Cobalt Deal*
> Rep. James Comer, the leading Republican on the House Oversight Committee, told Newsmax on Friday that it is vitally important that the National Archives release any information about Hunter Biden's alleged involvement in the sale of an African cobalt mine to a Chinese company in 2016, as the matter is one of vital national security.
> 
> "Hunter Biden, in one of his consulting firms, worked with China to be able to navigate a sale that never should have happened, a sale from an Arizona-owned company for that mine's cobalt in the Congo," the Kentucky lawmaker said in a panel discussion on Newsmax's "Wake Up America," about President Joe Biden's son.
> ...


What is this the new HunterGhazi? Im not sure what that has to do with the Republican insurrection other than something they will try to pretend is a reality to distract from them trying like hell to cheat Americans out of their ability to vote.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 23, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> What is this the new HunterGhazi? Im not sure what that has to do with the Republican insurrection other than something they will try to pretend is a reality to distract from them trying like hell to cheat Americans out of their ability to vote.


Yup, That is exactly what this is. Trump has always done exactly this tactic of distraction and obfuscation when questioned on his own misdeeds. 
His little army of political servants pull this all the time too. Hunter is a boogeyman to the right. 
It would be more amusing if it didn’t play so well with the right wing base. They will be foaming at the mouth over this horseshit and continue claiming January 6th was a bunch of peaceful protesters.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

January 6 Committee Chairman Bennie Thompson announces that his committee is now investigating Trump and former Acting Attorney General Jeffrey Rosen’s plot to “seize voting machines” in order to steal Biden’s win.


----------



## printer (Jan 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> January 6 Committee Chairman Bennie Thompson announces that his committee is now investigating Trump and former Acting Attorney General Jeffrey Rosen’s plot to “seize voting machines” in order to steal Biden’s win.


That will get a response.

Trump - "We were seizing the machines to prove the election was stolen!"



























Sidney Powell = 'Special Counsel' since the coup plot needed to seize voting machines to succeed


A draft executive order to seize voting machines, while never signed, was ready to go and only needed previous guy’s signature. With the departure of Bill Barr in December, it remained a tactical option in coup planning on the approach to 6 January...




www.dailykos.com





A fun read. And furthermore,









Analyst says draft executive order Trump considered could have led to 'coup d'état'


Pastor John Pavlovitz wrote in December that he’s lost respect for the Republicans he often finds himself surrounded by, those he considers friends. Once just considering them ignorant of the true inner-workings of the party they belong to, he said...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

Start the Steal: New MAGA Emails Reveal Plot to Hand Arizona to Trump


Exclusive emails obtained by Rolling Stone expose an attempt to recertify the state as a victory for Donald Trump — and reveal top Trumpworld figures were complicit




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 24, 2022)

https://www.rawstory.com/donald-trump-2656459272/

About time!


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 24, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/donald-trump-2656459272/
> 
> About time!


The Salon article they refer to:









With new subpoenas, Jan. 6 committee closes in on its ultimate target: Donald Trump


Rudy Giuliani, Sidney Powell and the others summoned this week had better be careful: They're walking into a trap




www.salon.com





The committee's chief said they want to wrap it up by early summer. This give the DOJ plenty time to review evidence and testimony before announcing its own investigations that can continue regardless who wins the elections for congress in November. Biden's administration will have another two years to do the legal heavy lifting before levying charges and scheduling court hearings for indictments. That work in the DOJ is already underway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The Salon article they refer to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? We pretty much know most of the story already, the press has been well informed and next come the public hearings to nail down public testimony. Then interim reports and then a final report with criminal referrals to the DOJ along the way and at the end. The hot potato will be in Garland's hands then, but the leader of the criminal gang should have his head chopped off in NY by then and be in custody anyway. Garland will do Donald while he's already in prison, muzzled and perhaps even broke. 

Like ancient warriors, when the King or chief of one side was slain, they lost heart and purpose and fled the field. I figure Donald is gonna cause a lot of chaos inside the GOP on his way down, ya don't wanna give Mitch too much time to pick up the pieces before 2022.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2022)

*One Of The Worst Week's For Trump*





Attorney George Conway joins Morning Joe to discuss a newly-published draft executive order that then-President Donald Trump considered signing as well as Conway's latest Washington Post op-ed on Trump's recent loss at the Supreme Court.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 24, 2022)

https://apnews.com/article/joe-biden-donald-trump-elections-presidential-elections-atlanta-5c0e6349c3677cc0fdd6a9e045d02c18


> ATLANTA (AP) — Judges have approved a request for a special grand jury by the Georgia prosecutor who’s investigating whether former President Donald Trump and others broke the law by trying to pressure Georgia officials to throw out Joe Biden’s presidential election victory.
> 
> Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis last week sent a letter to county superior court Chief Judge Christopher Brasher asking him to impanel a special grand jury. Brasher issued an order Monday saying the request was considered and approved by a majority of the superior court judges.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2022)

*Trump Lawyers Need Lawyers: 45 Aide Admits To Fake Electors Plot, Giuliani Led It*





Former Trump campaign advisor Boris Epshteyn, who has been subpoenaed by the Jan. 6 committee, admitted to his involvement with Trump’s multi-state bid to steal the 2020 presidential election on “The Beat." Speaking to MSNBC's Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber, he also confirmed that Rudy Giuliani led the plot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2022)

*Trump Electors Plot Implodes: Giuliani And The Admission That May Haunt 45*





In this special report, MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber breaks down Trump’s multi-state bid to steal the 2020 presidential election with the help of fraudulent electors. This comes after former Trump campaign advisor, Boris Epshteyn, admitted to his involvement with the plot on “The Beat” and confirmed that Rudy Giuliani led it.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 24, 2022)

Rudy dood it!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

Looks like he was doing some sedition from his work email account and now his former employer is turning them over to the select committee. It's a symptom of entitlement, arrogance and stupidity, that these people used email and text to communicate criminal conspiracies in an attempt to over throw the government. It's good for us though that they hang themselves with their own words.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Trump lawyer ordered to respond to January 6 committee subpoena for his Chapman University emails


A federal judge is forcing a conservative lawyer who had worked for then-President Donald Trump before the January 6 insurrection to respond to a House select committee subpoena of Chapman University for his emails -- setting congressional investigators up to receive access to information...




www.cnn.com





_Eastman previously refused to provide information to the House when it subpoenaed him directly for testimony and documents. He had claimed his Fifth Amendment protection against self-incrimination as a response to nearly 150 questions and to his document subpoena, a lawyer for the House said on Monday.

The House committee then went to his former employer, Chapman University, to seek his records. The university received a House subpoena last week, and Eastman sued to block it, pulling the dispute into the California federal court.
But by the end of Monday's hearing, the judge had set a plan for Eastman to make even more disclosures to the House in the coming days.

His former employer, Chapman University, will give Eastman's legal team access to his nearly 19,000 emails by midday on Tuesday, so they can sort through and identify which emails they believe should stay confidential as legal advice between Eastman and Trump, who was Eastman's client as he shopped a legal theory to overturn the 2020 election on January 6.
A third party -- potentially the judge or a team of reviewers -- will then decide whether the emails can stay secret, as attorney-client privileged records.

Carter indicated at a court hearing on Monday that he wanted the email reviews to happen fast, having the parties work over the weekend and telling Eastman to hand over emails to the House as they are sorted through._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

John Eastman pleads the Fifth 146 times when asked about his infamous 'coup memo' at hearing


Attorney John Eastman has worked to try to block his former employer from handing over approximately 19,000 emails that are being requested by the House Select Committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. CNN justice reporter Katelyn Polantz reported from the case that it was...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

Most of these assholes are out for money and power, they will throw each other under the bus to escape prison time.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Cracks are emerging between Republicans as the fake 2020 electors scheme comes under more scrutiny


As Merrick Garland explained in his big speech earlier this month, the way to dismantle a criminal conspiracy is to start at the bottom and work up. It’s a slow process, but it can be devastatingly effective.That’s why the fifty-nine Republicans who cast fake electoral votes are a gift to...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

Federal fraud case against Trump's fake electors revealed in documents


Politico researcher and reporter Nicholas Wu appeared on MSNBC Monday to reveal a detail buried in a recent report about the fake electors and the documents submitted to the U.S. National Archives from at least five states. Two other states provided the caveat that they would only be valid if...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

Trump aides facing subpoenas from the January 6 committee are lining up for handouts from a conservative legal defense fund — but there's a catch to receive funding


"We are certainly not going to assist anyone who agrees with the mission of the committee and is aiding and abetting the committee," fund chair Matt Schlapp said.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2022)

Rumor is Grandpa Munster will be arrested this week, should be entertaining.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2022)

How long before Rudy is in a wheel chair, rich old white guys always go to 4 wheeling before a trial.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor is Grandpa Munster will be arrested this week, should be entertaining.


Rudy is the weak link, he was at the center of most of the plots, is broke, desperate and in a lot of other legal shit too. If Rudy didn't want to talk before, he will soon, unless Trump suddenly starts paying his legal bills and hiring his lawyers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor is Grandpa Munster will be arrested this week, should be entertaining.


hey, Al Lewis was a nice guy and doesn't deserve to be associated with judy rulianni


and i'm pretty sure Al used less make up


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> How long before Rudy is in a wheel chair, rich old white guys always go to 4 wheeling before a trial.


Rudy’s always been an asshole but he’s not the same guy that was mayor of NY. He’s visibly slipped and frequently spouts unhinged nonsense. Not sure if it’s booze or just old age losing his marbles. He probably will go four wheeling though and his attorneys will start to rumble about his mental health if he gets indicted. Couldn’t happen to a nicer guy…


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2022)

Rudy hasn't changed, he was a corrupt politician and criminal when he was americas mayor.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Rudy’s always been an asshole but he’s not the same guy that was mayor of NY. He’s visibly slipped and frequently spouts unhinged nonsense. Not sure if it’s booze or just old age losing his marbles. He probably will go four wheeling though and his attorneys will start to rumble about his mental health if he gets indicted. Couldn’t happen to a nicer guy…


truth is, prison or a mental hospital, either one works to get these assholes out of power...only thing is, in prison, you know when you're getting out, and if you behave real well, you might get out earlier, in a mental hospital, you don't get a set release date, and get out when they say you are no longer a threat to yourself and others...so trump and giuliani would both be lifers....along with greene, boebert, gaetz, gosar jordan.........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rudy hasn't changed, he was a corrupt politician and criminal when he was americas mayor.


no one said he wasn't, just that he has a lot worse verbal diarrhea now than he did then


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

*Federal prosecutors looking at fake elector certifications*


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey, Al Lewis was a nice guy and doesn't deserve to be associated with judy rulianni
> View attachment 5074018
> 
> and i'm pretty sure Al used less make up
> View attachment 5074019


don't know if you are a Stern fan, but some of his interviews with him were fantastic. and that was on regular radio where they had to tone it down a bit.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2022)

Just follow the money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

Alex Jones met with 1/6 committee and says he pleaded the Fifth 'almost 100 times'


Right-wing conspiracy theorist Alex Jones met virtually on Monday with the House select committee investigating the January 6 insurrection, he announced on his broadcast.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

*How 24 hours in January became a nightmare for Donald Trump*





Former President Donald Trump is entangled in several legal battles that are all unfolding in ways that could be his biggest impediment to a run in 2024. In the latest episode of The Point, CNN’s Chris Cillizza details how three of those battles became more troublesome for Trump within 24 hours.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)

*Trumpworld Scandal Explodes: Feds Eye Scheme*





The DOJ is now looking into the Trump campaign’s fraudulent electors scheme, according to a CNN interview with Deputy Attorney General Lisa Monaco. This comes as the January 6 committee is scouring the White House documents Trump attempted to keep hidden from Congress.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Imposter electors are tied to high-profile Republicans in Wisconsin


When Sen. Chris Larson and Rep. Jonathan Brostoff asked the Milwaukee County district attorney to investigate the 10 fake electors who sent documents to Congress falsely certifying the votes of Wisconsinites went to Donald Trump, the pair of Milwaukee legislators also began looking into who...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Imposter electors are tied to high-profile Republicans in Wisconsin
> 
> 
> When Sen. Chris Larson and Rep. Jonathan Brostoff asked the Milwaukee County district attorney to investigate the 10 fake electors who sent documents to Congress falsely certifying the votes of Wisconsinites went to Donald Trump, the pair of Milwaukee legislators also began looking into who...
> ...


If the feds play their cards right and charge them with conspiracy, they could ensnare a lot more assholes than those who signed on the dotted line. They could cut the heart out of the republicans organizations in a half dozen battle ground states at a stroke by nailing a dozen or two in each state that submitted the fake documents. A lot of these people will squeal their heads off and part of any plea deal is to tell about any other crimes they have knowledge of, not just the fake elector scheme. They can use other crimes they know about and throw other republicans under the bus for crimes unrelated to 1/6 in order to get deals. There will be a lot of republicans looking for deals soon, they fear prison like Hell.


----------



## printer (Jan 27, 2022)

*Judge: Trump Lawyer Must Vet 1,500 Pages of Records Daily for Jan. 6 Panel*
A federal judge Wednesday night ruled that former President Donald Trump's lawyer must review at least 1,500 pages of records per business day and immediately transfer any unprivileged documents to the House Jan. 6 committee.

Judge David Carter, of the U.S. District Court for the Central District of California, ordered attorney John Eastman to begin producing pages to congressional investigators beginning Friday, Politico reported.

Any documents Eastman deems privileged must be given to Carter. If the committee challenges the lawyer's claim, the judge will review the records to determine whether the assertion was valid before holding a hearing to adjudicate the privilege disputes.

"Dr. Eastman shall use an electronic discovery program to facilitate efficient production and privilege log creation,” the judge wrote, adding that the panel would cover costs for the program.

Carter earlier rejected Eastman's attempt to block the committee’s subpoena for 19,000 pages of emails held by his former employer, Chapman University. Eastman has claimed that many of the emails relate to his legal clients and therefore be subject to potential attorney-client privilege.

The Wednesday night ruling showed that Carter is taking a more hands-on approach than any federal judge so far to assist the Jan. 6 select committee’s effort to access specific documents from a reluctant witness.

Politico said Carter repeatedly has expressed support for Speaker Nancy Pelosi’s partisan panel — comprised of Democrats and two anti-Trump Republicans — that is investigating events surrounding the attack on the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021.

Carter has ruled in the committee’s favor on three successive days.

The judge's latest ruling came after House counsel Doug Letter had accused Eastman of refusing to act quickly after Carter ruled Tuesday that the Trump ally should quickly begin reviewing and providing documents to the committee.

"The Select Committee is concerned about the pace of Plaintiff’s review," Letter wrote in an update to the court Wednesday afternoon, Politico reported. "This Court ordered Plaintiff to begin work on production and creating a privilege log on Tuesday, January 25, by 12:00 pm Pacific, yet it appears that Plaintiff has not even begun reviewing the documents at issue."

Eastman's attorneys, Charles Burnham and Anthony Caso, countered that their client received a cluster of documents from Chapman University on Tuesday, and he had been in flight and unable to immediately download them.

The lawyers said Eastman was also unable to immediately access the documents "due to the size of the file" and was unable to begin reviewing any materials until 10 p.m. Tuesday, Politico reported.

"Plaintiff strongly disputes any suggestion from the congressional defendants that he has undertaken this privilege review with anything other than the greatest dispatch," Burnham wrote, Politico said.

Carter has asked both sides to provide an update on Friday.








Judge: Trump Lawyer Must Vet 1,500 Pages of Records Daily for Jan. 6 Panel


A federal judge Wednesday night ruled that former President Donald Trump's lawyer must review at least 1,500 pages of records per business day and immediately transfer any unprivileged documents to the House Jan. 6 committee.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Georgia GOP chair could face charges for signing ‘phony as a $3 bill’ slate of Trump electors: report


The chairman of the Georgia Republican Party could be facing criminal charges after signing his name to a fake slate of Trump supporters impersonating presidential electors."The Georgians who joined a false slate of GOP electors to aid Donald Trump’s campaign to overturn the 2020 presidential...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## printer (Jan 27, 2022)

*Judge lays out schedule for Eastman to speed up records processing for Jan. 6 panel*
Judge David Carter issued a more detailed production schedule on Wednesday, laying out a timeline for how Eastman should review and process the documents requested by the Jan. 6 panel, according to a copy of the document published by Politico. 
The committee, according to Politico, has requested 19,000 pages of emails from Chapman University, his former employer. Eastman had tried to stop the subpoena for the emails, which was rejected by Carter.

Doug Letter, counsel for the House committee, penned an update to the court on Wednesday writing that the panel is “concerned about the pace” of Eastman’s review, noting that it appears he had “not even begun reviewing the documents at issue” and “will not begin before tonight or tomorrow.”
Eastman’s lawyers, however, filed their own update to the court, writing that their client had received a cluster of documents when he was on a flight on Tuesday, and therefore “could not download them on the available internet.” The attorneys said Eastman would “continue the review process in coordination with counsel this evening.”

Starting Friday, Carter has ordered Eastman to review and process 1,500 pages per business day and release any unprivileged documents or related metadata to the committee.

The lawyer was also ordered to create a privilege log each business day that includes any documents or related metadata deemed privileged to the committee and the court.

The court instructed Eastman to “notify the Court of any issues he faces in maintaining that pace.”
The schedule also details the challenge process for documents deemed privileged: the congressional panel will have three business days from when the privilege log was received to file challenges, then Eastman has one day to file challenged documents under seal for court review.

Following Trump's loss in the 2020 election, Eastman drafted a memo advising the Trump campaign on using the purported vice presidential authority to push back on the election results and encourage state legislatures to oppose electors from specific states to deny President Biden an Electoral College win.
Eastman sued Verizon and the Jan. 6 committee last month in an attempt to block the committee from receiving his phone records.








Judge lays out schedule for Eastman to speed up records processing for Jan. 6 panel


A federal judge has instructed John Eastman, a lawyer who worked with former President Trump in his efforts to overturn the results of the 2020 presidential election, to speed up his productio…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

Not sure what to say about this, have to dig a little and give my noodle some time to digest. First thought was he did it to save himself some how, he did refuse to leave with the secret service, sure hard believing integrity had anything to do with it.










White House reporter shows how Mike Pence 'actively sabotaged' Trump's phony electors scheme


Huffington Post reporter S.V. Dáte doesn't think former Vice President Mike Pence has gotten enough credit for his actions on January 6th, 2021.Writing on Twitter, Dáte examines how Pence changed the traditional script during the roll call of electors on January 6th to specifically rule out...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## printer (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Not sure what to say about this, have to dig a little and give my noodle some time to digest. First thought was he did it to save himself some how, he did refuse to leave with the secret service, sure hard believing integrity had anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask yourself what he would think his maker would ask him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Not sure what to say about this, have to dig a little and give my noodle some time to digest. First thought was he did it to save himself some how, he did refuse to leave with the secret service, sure hard believing integrity had anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should give him a medal for just managing to stay out of jail! I wonder how many in the Trump administration will end up convicted of a crime? He broke all the records already and I doubt they will go after the departments and the corruption of cabinet members.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 27, 2022)

He has no integrity, how could a real christian agree to be vice president to Stinky, the exact opposite of what a christian is supposed to be.


----------



## printer (Jan 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> He has no integrity, how could a real christian agree to be vice president to Stinky, the exact opposite of what a christian is supposed to be.


But where would the country be if a VP with no morals was there. Some people hang in there as they do not want to see someone worse in the position.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2022)

printer said:


> But where would the country be if a VP with no morals was there. Some people hang in there as they do not want to see someone worse in the position.


he knew what was going on around him, and instead of blowing any whistles, he acted to protect his own interests...he seems to be just smart enough to have realized that trump couldn't pull this shit off, and to try to distance himself from him...if he thought for one minute that trump could have succeeded, he would have done exactly as told to by trump. do not give him credit for saving his own ass


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he knew what was going on around him, and instead of blowing any whistles, he acted to protect his own interests...he seems to be just smart enough to have realized that trump couldn't pull this shit off, and to try to distance himself from him...if he thought for one minute that trump could have succeeded, he would have done exactly as told to by trump. do not give him credit for saving his own ass


I believe the constitution means something to Pence. Not so much for trump.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he knew what was going on around him, and instead of blowing any whistles, he acted to protect his own interests...he seems to be just smart enough to have realized that trump couldn't pull this shit off, and to try to distance himself from him...if he thought for one minute that trump could have succeeded, he would have done exactly as told to by trump. do not give him credit for saving his own ass


Quayle told Pence it would fail and Pence cut and ran


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

Secret Service cars were outside John Bolton’s home for 2 days. People seen removing black bags from the property.


----------



## printer (Jan 28, 2022)

*Jan. 6 panel subpoenas 14 involved in false electors scheme*
The panel announced that it had issued subpoenas to 14 individuals from seven states who had filed the fake documents with the National Archives.
“The Select Committee is seeking information about attempts in multiple states to overturn the results of the 2020 election, including the planning and coordination of efforts to send false slates of electors to the National Archives," Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.), the chairman of the select committee, said in a statement. "We believe the individuals we have subpoenaed today have information about how these so-called alternate electors met and who was behind that scheme. We encourage them to cooperate with the Select Committee’s investigation to get answers about January 6th for the American people and help ensure nothing like that day ever happens again.”

The group of people who were subpoenaed appear to all be state GOP officials and activists from Arizona, Georgia, Michigan, New Mexico, Nevada, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin.

Earlier this week, Deputy Attorney General Lisa Monaco told CNN that federal prosecutors were also examining the "alternate electors" effort.
"We've received those referrals. Our prosecutors are looking at those and I can't say anything more on ongoing investigations," Monaco told the network on Tuesday.

In letters sent out Friday, the select committee told the subjects of the subpoenas that it is investigating who was involved in the scheme, citing media reports that the group had met on Dec. 14, 2020 to cast their "votes."

"Your delegation of purported electors for former President Trump and former Vice President Pence then sent an alleged 'Certificate of the Votes' of the purported electors to Congress for consideration by former Vice President Pence, in his role as President of the Senate, during the Joint Session of Congress on January 6, 2021," reads one letter addressed to Georgia GOP Chairman David Shafer. "The existence of these purported alternate-elector votes was used as a justification to delay or block the certification of the election during the Joint Session of Congress on January 6, 2021."
The committee said it is seeking answers about who had overseen the scheme.








Jan. 6 panel subpoenas 14 involved in false electors scheme


The House Jan. 6 Select Committee said Friday that it is subpoenaing more than two dozen people involved in the scheme following the 2020 election where supporters of former President Trump submitt…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

*Evidence Shows Trump Was 'Involved In Conspiracy To Overturn Election'*





Former assistant U.S. attorney for SDNY Dan Goldman reacts to the subpoenas sent from the January 6th select committee to fake Trump electors across the country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

The fake electors plot part of the coup is unraveling pretty fast and those involved must be shitting bricks by now. This will involve many republican activists and state officials in several key swing states and badly damage their local party organizations. This is making the local news too in the states affected and hopefully will have an impact of state and federal elections this fall.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jan. 6 panel subpoenas 14 Republicans tied to fake elector push*





The January 6 select committee has issued subpoenas for 14 Republicans from seven states who served on bogus slates of Trump electors in 2020 as part of the Trump campaign's scheme to subvert the Electoral College.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

*Trump’s “Fake Electors” Subpoenaed*





Glenn Kirschner breaks down the “fake electors” scheme that the House January 6th Committee has begun looking into.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

*DOJ Considering Supreme Court Rejection of Trump's Executive Privilege Claim in Mark Meadows Case*





As revealed on MSNBC earlier today, Deputy Attorney General Lisa Monaco affirmed that the Department of Justice is factoring into its handling of January 6 matters the fact that the US Supreme Court recently rejected Donald Trump's executive privilege claim. This will most directly impact the pending criminal referral of Mark Meadows. As of January 28, we are on day 45 of the Mark Meadows indictment watch. Given that the Supreme Court has cleared the decks, DOJ must now move forward on a Meadows indictment for contempt of Congress.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

*'Bogus' MAGA Scheme Hits Congress: Fake Trump Electors Subpoenaed*





The Jan. 6 committee has subpoenaed fourteen “alternate electors” for Donald Trump, seeking information on “the planning and coordination of efforts to send false slates of electors to the National Archives.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

*'No Possible Coincidence:' Luria On Jan. 6 Panel Probing Fake Trump Electors*





“We can see that this is a coordinated effort. There is no possible coincidence that each of these electors from the seven states could have had these nearly identical certificates that they sent to Washington. The dots are clearly connecting here,” says Rep. Elaine Luria.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 29, 2022)

The new guy running twitter is a huge supporter of Stinky and this is why Dorsey was run out of the company he founded so they could push more propaganda. The flood gates of election lies will open again.










'Infuriating': Twitter blasted for halting enforcement of ban on 2020 election lies


Twitter has halted enforcement of a policy banning lies about the 2020 election. "Twitter spokesperson Elizabeth Busby told CNN on Friday that 'since March 2021,' Twitter has not been enforcing its 'civic integrity policy' in relation to lies about the 2020 election," the network reported Friday...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The new guy running twitter is a huge supporter of Stinky and this is why Dorsey was run out of the company he founded so they could push more propaganda. The flood gates of election lies will open again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


social media in general needs to have a lot more oversight, it's more than clear that they will refuse to police themselves, and resist any efforts to do so, it's just about time for the government to step in and shut some of them down, for however long it takes for them to get their shit together...free speech is one thing, but killing people with disinformation and attempting to subvert the government is NOT free speech


----------



## printer (Jan 29, 2022)

*Former chairman of Wisconsin GOP party signals he will comply with Jan. 6 committee subpoena *
Andrew Hitt was among a group of Republicans who submitted documents to the National Archives, Wisconsin Secretary of State Doug La Follette, a federal judge and the U.S. Senate, saying that former President Trump had won the 2020 election despite the fact that only an hour prior to that the state Supreme Court had said the victor was President Biden, the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel reported.
Hitt on Friday was issued a subpoena, along with 13 others from other states such as Arizona and Georgia, seeking his cooperation with the Jan. 6 committee.

"Your delegation of purported electors for former President Trump and former Vice President Pence then sent an alleged 'Certificate of the Votes' of the purported electors to Congress for consideration by former Vice President Pence, in his role as President of the Senate, during the Joint Session of Congress on January 6, 2021," committee Chairman Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) said in a letter to Hitt.
"The existence of these purported alternate-elector votes was used as a justification to delay or block the certification of the election during the Joint Session of Congress on January 6, 2021," it added.

Hitt, who is now a partner at Michael Best Strategies LLC, said that he will be complying with the Jan. 6 committee’s subpoena, the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel reported.

"I absolutely will cooperate with the committee's request to provide information," Hitt said. "As I said in the past, the Wisconsin Electors were simply following the guidance of Wisconsin legal counsel to preserve the ongoing Wisconsin legal strategy. There was no intent beyond that and I’m happy to participate in this process to clarify any confusion that may exist." 








Former chairman of Wisconsin GOP party signals he will comply with Jan. 6 committee subpoena


A former chairman of Wisconsin state’s Republican Party signaled that he will be complying with a subpoena he received from the House select committee investigating the events around the Jan. 6, 20…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2022)

https://thehill.com/opinion/white-house/591847-why-trump-may-choose-to-run-third-party-in-2024

this would be AWESOME...trump splits the party, even by as much as 20/80, and THEY LOSE!..... 
the truth is it would be more like 60/40 in favor of trump, and they STILL LOSE!!!! 
the republicans are having to cheat to stay in power now, split the party and they're fucked like a 50 cent whore...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://thehill.com/opinion/white-house/591847-why-trump-may-choose-to-run-third-party-in-2024
> 
> this would be AWESOME...trump splits the party, even by as much as 20/80, and THEY LOSE!.....
> the truth is it would be more like 60/40 in favor of trump, and they STILL LOSE!!!!
> the republicans are having to cheat to stay in power now, split the party and they're fucked like a 50 cent whore...


That's why establishment republicans want Donald in prison and muzzled ASAP and if someone doesn't do it by this primary season Mitch will blow whoever will! Donald has the potential to fuck them in 2022 and they know it, they also know he's going down and will go nuts when he does. If they lose the house and senate in 2022, the democrats will exterminate them with voting and election laws, dealing with dark money and by killing the domestic disinformation system with laws and regulations. All ya need is more democracy and less bullshit to do the job.

These people seem to forget that while Donald might have an impact on the 2022 election, he will definitely be in a state prison and muzzled by 2024. He might be facing a federal seditious conspiracy trial by 2024, or perhaps as early as 2023, but it will be virtual, from his state prison cell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

*States Refer Fake Electors to DOJ for Investigation BUT States Should Move on Prosecutions as Well*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

Looks like the walls are closing in and Donald is starting to panic and do stupid shit, if he is indicted, stuff like this will see him jailed until trial. Fuck the base, they can protest outside the jail and make death threats to the judge. Once he's indicted a judge will own his ass until trial and in Trump's case, conviction. Fomenting riots and mass protests over his indictment will land his ass in jail for sure.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump's demand for 'massive protests' if he's prosecuted is 'inviting mob action': conservative


Former President Donald Trump dedicated considerable time attacking the prosecutors looking at possible criminal behavior. In a rant about the New York case, Trump said that there was a link between those probing him there and Hillary Clinton, who was previously the Democratic Senator for the...




www.rawstory.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487616521090187265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487614820522151941


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

"In a column for MSNBC, Harvard law professor Laurence Tribe and former federal prosecutor Dennis Aftergut claim Donald Trump's rally in Texas on Saturday will be all about putting on a brave face as the House committee investigating the Jan 6th insurrection closes in on the former president and his plot to steal the 2020 presidential election."









Opinion | Trump's rallies ignore reality. But the Jan. 6 committee is closing in.


Nothing short of convicting Trump will disqualify him from running in 2024 — and claiming the mantle of the martyred hero while doing it.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

'Decks cleared' for the criminal indictment of Mark Meadows: former federal prosecutor


According to former federal prosecutor Glenn Kirschner, there is nothing besides political factors that are keeping former Donald Trump chief of staff Mark Meadows from being indicted for refusing to speak with the House committee investigating the Jan 6th insurrection.Referring to remarks made...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 29, 2022)

During tRumps speech in Texas yesterday, he hinted he would pardon the insurrectionists, because they were, and are being treated very unfairly.

What a piece of shit. I hope he fries under his upcoming prison cell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> During tRumps speech in Texas yesterday, he hinted he would pardon the insurrectionists, because they were, and are being treated very unfairly.
> 
> What a piece of shit. I hope he fries under his upcoming prison cell.


The heat is on Donald and he knows it, he has criminal trouble coming from 3 directions or more. Georgia is close to indicting him and so is NY, the feds look like they will have a massive seditious conspiracy indictment against him one day too. The fake electors plot could even see states indict him for the WH's role in the scheme, not to mention the multitude of lawsuits against him.

Someone will indict him by summer and it's a toss up between Georgia for election tampering or NY for fraud. Garland will wait for congress to gather evidence and refer indictments while working his way up the food chain to Trump eventually. Free Donald protests and riots will go over big this summer and fall as Donald freaks out, panics and loses what's left of his mind. He knows he's about to become America's biggest loser, from the WH to the big house, via the court house.


----------



## printer (Jan 30, 2022)

*Trump raises pardons for Jan. 6 rioters if reelected*
At Saturday's rally in Conroe, Tex., Trump said, "If I run, and if I win, we will treat those people from Jan. 6 fairly."
"And if it requires pardons, we will give them pardons," he continued. "Because they are being treated so unfairly."








Trump facing legal, political headwinds as he eyes comeback


CONROE, Texas (AP) — Former President Donald Trump is already declaring himself the 45th and 47th president of the United States. But the quip during a round of golf — captured on shaky cellphone v…




thehill.com





"So don't rat on me and I might take care of you if I manage to get reelected."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump raises pardons for Jan. 6 rioters if reelected*
> At Saturday's rally in Conroe, Tex., Trump said, "If I run, and if I win, we will treat those people from Jan. 6 fairly."
> "And if it requires pardons, we will give them pardons," he continued. "Because they are being treated so unfairly."
> 
> ...


i don't think they allow you oval office stationary in maximum security....
he's trying to incite magats to riot and break him out of jail if he gets arrested...i hope they try, i'd love to see them tear gassed, fire hosed, and the more aggressive restrained, arrested, and tried...they can be trumps bodyguards in prison, he's gonna need em with that mouth and that ignorance


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think they allow you oval office stationary in maximum security....
> he's trying to incite magats to riot and break him out of jail if he gets arrested...i hope they try, i'd love to see them tear gassed, fire hosed, and the more aggressive restrained, arrested, and tried...they can be trumps bodyguards in prison, he's gonna need em with that mouth and that ignorance


I love to see the MAGATS try to roll back the prison gates of the supermax in a hail of machinegun fire for the second coming of Cheeto Jesus! Release the Kraken form his Colorado tomb of solitude and silence!

It will be interesting to see what would happen if Georgia tries him first for election crimes, Kempt hates his guts, but would have to pardon him, if he was able to. So, after attacking republicans in Georgia (for the second time) during his trial and the election, he causes the republicans lose power in Georgia and Donald has to try and get a pardon out of Gov Stacy Abrams, or do 5 years on a chain gang.

Ya know Roger, this could be entertaining before it's over, people always look on the dark side of cold civil war, but it has it's humorous and entertaining moments too!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 30, 2022)

He Spent 25 Years Infiltrating Nazis, the Klan, and Biker Gangs


Scott was a top undercover agent for the FBI, putting himself in harm’s way dozens of times. Now, he’s telling his story for the first time to sound the alarm about the threat of far-right ex…




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 30, 2022)

Sat near two vocal Trump supporters at a high school sporting event this morning. They felt the need to loudly discuss their alternate facts view of January 6th. Apparently it was all Pelosi’s fault for not having more capitol police on hand. The one dude went on rant about how that poor woman who got shot was unarmed, the only people with guns were the police. I really, really had to bite my tongue hard to not turn around and say “her name was Ashli Babbitt and she was trespassing while participating in violent mob. Should she have been fucking hugged and given a participation trophy instead?”
Apparently the truth is all about to come out about what really happened that day too. You know, because it was so unclear while watching it in real time and all.

Listening to those two bags of dicks was just like reading the comments section on Fox News. Critical thinking appears to be mostly dead in America.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Sat near two vocal Trump supporters at a high school sporting event this morning. They felt the need to loudly discuss their alternate facts view of January 6th. Apparently it was all Pelosi’s fault for not having more capitol police on hand. The one dude went on rant about how that poor woman who got shot was unarmed, the only people with guns were the police. I really, really had to bite my tongue hard to not turn around and say “her name was Ashli Babbitt and she was trespassing while participating in violent mob. Should she have been fucking hugged and given a participation trophy instead?”
> Apparently the truth is all about to come out about what really happened that day too. You know, because it was so unclear while watching it in real time and all.
> 
> Listening to those two bags of dicks was just like reading the comments section on Fox News. Critical thinking appears to be mostly dead in America.


well, see, there's the difference between us...i might be in jail or the hospital now, because i would have turned around and told them they were fucked in the head and they could take that fucking shit back to russia, where traitriot magats were welcome, we don't like lying pieces of shit in America, and if they didn't like it...FUCK THEM BOTH...and take motherfucker communist carlson with you when you go


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, see, there's the difference between us...i might be in jail or the hospital now, because i would have turned around and told them they were fucked in the head and they could take that fucking shit back to russia, where traitriot magats were welcome, we don't like lying pieces of shit in America, and if they didn't like it...FUCK THEM BOTH...and take motherfucker communist carlson with you when you go


When the cell door slams on Donald's ass Americans should make it an annual holiday, call it Liberation day or something...

I dunno what I'd like to see more this summer, Donald in a Georgia jail or running off to Russia seeking asylum with Vlad, one step ahead of the law! I guess which ever one hurts the republicans the most in 2022. Surely if the democrats win in November they will exterminate the republicans as a force in federal politics with new laws and regulations. All ya need is more democracy and less lies to crawl outta the mess. The republicans have to cheat to win now, even with their many advantages and aren't really hiding the fact that they intend to steal elections when then can moving forward.


----------



## mooray (Jan 30, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Apparently it was all Pelosi’s fault for not having more capitol police on hand.


Sounds spot on for the party of personal responsibility.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When the cell door slams on Donald's ass Americans should make it an annual holiday, call it Liberation day or something...
> 
> I dunno what I'd like to see more this summer, Donald in a Georgia jail or running off to Russia seeking asylum with Vlad, one step ahead of the law! I guess which ever one hurts the republicans the most in 2022. Surely if the democrats win in November they will exterminate the republicans as a force in federal politics with new laws and regulations. All ya need is more democracy and less lies to crawl outta the mess. The republicans have to cheat to win now, even with their many advantages and aren't really hiding the fact that they intend to steal elections when then can moving forward.


i would have said him running to russia would have been incredibly damaging, but it seems like the republicans are turning into putin apologists and closet communists..or not so closeted communist, anymore.
i'd like to see fucking Garland get the fuck off of his goddamn ass and start pressing some fucking charges...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would have said him running to russia would have been incredibly damaging, but it seems like the republicans are turning into putin apologists and closet communists..or not so closeted communist, anymore.
> i'd like to see fucking Garland get the fuck off of his goddamn ass and start pressing some fucking charges...


Garland is taking his time working his way up the food chain and gathering the 1/6 panel evidence and reports. When he acts, it will be all at once and involve a vast conspiracy that is evident from media reports. I dunno about the timing or Trump, but I feel Garland knows when he is likely to be indicted by a state and will wait. Once Donald is convicted and imprisoned, he will also be muzzled and everybody will be making moves inside the GOP.

I can't imagine any worse political position than the one the republicans are in now with scandal and treason in the air and the 1/6 panel busting open a vast Trump lead republican plot against democracy and the constitution. In an ordinary country they would be extinct politically after such shit. They are in a perfect storm going into November and Donald is a loose cannon rolling around the hold, threatening to sink their ship.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> He Spent 25 Years Infiltrating Nazis, the Klan, and Biker Gangs
> 
> 
> Scott was a top undercover agent for the FBI, putting himself in harm’s way dozens of times. Now, he’s telling his story for the first time to sound the alarm about the threat of far-right ex…
> ...


Sounds like the crowd that stormed the capitol! They really need to bring back state hospitals and special homes for morons.

Let the non violent drug offenders and others who shouldn't be in federal prison out, or transfer them to low security camps. Make room for these morons, imagine if the democrats win and pass domestic terrorist laws? Jesus, you'd fill the prisons with these idiots and psychos in no time flat and have a lot more like this guy running around putting them away along with patriotic citizen volunteers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487907832099848195


----------



## mooray (Jan 30, 2022)

That's criminal incitement.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487907832099848195


The fact he can feel comfortable spouting that bullshit and suffer no consequences from the party or at the polls, shows the root of the problem in America. "Power flows from the end of a gun", said Mao and this clown says it too.

So, if this elected idiot doesn't think whoever got the most votes should get the power, how does he propose we appoint leaders? Biggest gun? Biggest cock?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)

He specifically calls for protests in Washington, Atlanta and NY, the cities he is likely to be on trial in! If he tries that shit after he's indicted, the judge will jail him until trial and sentencing.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*'This is incredibly dangerous': CNN panel stunned by Trump's new call for protests if he's prosecuted*


----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 30, 2022)

So just a quick question. What's up with the laws involved in incitement? From an outside perspective, they don't appear to exist.


----------



## mooray (Jan 30, 2022)

There are various times where prosecutors intentionally do not enforce laws. I suspect there are some serious discussions out there about using extreme caution when prosecuting certain people to avoid what could turn into large scale instability.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He specifically calls for protests in Washington, Atlanta and NY, the cities he is likely to be on trial in! If he tries that shit after he's indicted, the judge will jail him until trial and sentencing.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *'This is incredibly dangerous': CNN panel stunned by Trump's new call for protests if he's prosecuted*


motherfuck trump and everything the lying cocksucker says, if he's not in a cell by the end of the year, he'll be in a grave


----------



## mooray (Jan 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> motherfuck trump and everything the lying cocksucker says, if he's not in a cell by the end of the year, he'll be in a grave


Was thinking he'd probably pop a cyanide tablet with melania in his basement, in honor of his mentor.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> So just a quick question. What's up with the laws involved in incitement? From an outside perspective, they don't appear to exist.


https://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/resources/inciting-to-riot-violence-or-insurrection.html

it's hard to win these cases unless you have a smoking gun...but i think that even Garland must have everything he could possibly need by now


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 30, 2022)

mooray said:


> Was thinking he'd probably pop a cyanide tablet with melania in his basement, in honor of his mentor.


I wanted to like that with a smiley, but that’s pretty fucked up. On point but fucked up.


----------



## mooray (Jan 30, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I wanted to like that with a smiley, but that’s pretty fucked up. On point but fucked up.


Good to not get too deep into schadenfreude territory.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 30, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> So just a quick question. What's up with the laws involved in incitement? From an outside perspective, they don't appear to exist.


Requires dark skin tone to make incitement a crime. That's what we learned on Jan 6, 2021.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 30, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Requires dark skin tone to make incitement a crime. That's what we learned on Jan 6, 2021.


Noted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/resources/inciting-to-riot-violence-or-insurrection.html
> 
> it's hard to win these cases unless you have a smoking gun...but i think that even Garland must have everything he could possibly need by now


With Garland the kingpin is the last to fall, the states will get Donald first, it won't matter when he's in custody. If he does stupid shit after he's indicted, he could end up in jail a lot sooner than everybody including himself realizes. Another performance at a rally, like the one we just saw, after indictment, when a judge owns his ass, would see him in the slammer until trial.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)

*Trump Pushes Protests, Promises Pardons During Texas Rally: Reveals his Fear Indictments are Near*





In a campaign pledge that is stranger than fiction, former President Donald Trump tells attendees at his Texas rally that, if he's indicted, he wants his supporters to hold massive protests in New York, Georgia and anywhere else he's criminally charged. Trump also indicated that the defendants who are being prosecuted for their participation in the January 6 insurrection are being treated "unfairly" and pledging to pardon them if necessary. 

This unhinged and potentially obstructionist rant is a clear tell that Trump believes he is close to being indicted.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 31, 2022)

I'll be pissed off if SOMEONE isn't in jail by August first. And I hope that includes some of the hard right Congress critters who jumped on Trumpy's coattails. 

Now of course they are backtracking.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 31, 2022)

mooray said:


> Was thinking he'd probably pop a cyanide tablet with melania in his basement, in honor of his mentor.


To make the correlation complete, he would also have to kill his bitch.

Sorry Ted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2022)

*Trump Says Pence 'Could Have Overturned The Election'*





In a statement released Sunday night, former president Donald Trump suggested that then-Vice President Mike Pence should have 'overturned' the election on Jan. 6, 2021.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2022)

Another confession, keep it up Donald.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'He must be kidding': Lawmaker reacts after Trump goes after Pence*





Rep. Zoe Lofgren (D-CA) responds after former President Donald Trump released a statement criticizing former Vice President Mike Pence for not overturning the 2020 presidential election.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

Stewart Rhodes' legal defense fund has only raised $80 out of a goal of $250,000.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2022)

*See George Conway's reaction to Trump's statement on Pence*





Conservative attorney George Conway responds after former President Trump released a statement criticizing former Vice President Mike Pence for not overturning the 2020 presidential election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2022)

*George Conway: Trump Just Gave Prosecutors ‘Trifecta’ Of Criminal Intent*





“What he did over the weekend was kind of a trifecta going to his intent that prosecutors may be able to use,” says George Conway on Trump’s statements at his Texas rally.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2022)

*MAGA Legal Bombshell: Trump Admits He Wanted Pence To Steal Election*





In a bombshell statement, Donald Trump has admitted that he wanted Pence to overturn the 2020 presidential election results. Trump said “Pence did have the right to change the outcome… Unfortunately, he didn’t exercise that power, he could have overturned the Election!” At the same time, Trump is also saying he will consider pardoning the Jan. 6 rioters if he wins the 2024 election.


----------



## printer (Jan 31, 2022)

The problem is Trump really thought it was legal for Pence to reject the stolen votes. Hard to prove criminal intent when you think it is a legal route to take. Because the language on Pence's duty is not iron clad (which is what they are trying to do with the upcoming legislation) Trump may just get a slap on the wrist.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2022)

No way Glenn, Garland will wait until a state does Donald first and the 1/6 panel issues a report. Besides Donald running around loose is tearing the GOP apart over the 2020 election and perhaps Russia with war over Ukraine. Ya don't want to give Mitch too much time to pick up the pieces, winning in 2022 is more important than doing Donald quickly.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Will Trump's Written Confession Regarding Pence "Overturning" Election Prod DOJ into Action?*





In yet another display of overt criminality, former President Donald Trump issued a written statement acknowledging that he wanted Vice President Mike Pence to "overturn" the presidential election.

This video discusses:

1. Why Trump likely made this admission
2. Why his claim that Pence had the authority to "overturn" the election's
result is unconvincing and
3. What the Department of Justice should do as a result of Trump's 
admission

Here is the link to my MSNBC Daily article I discuss in the video:
https://www.msnbc.com/opinion/will-tr...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2022)

Die Fuhrer is in his bunker, the Russians are closing in and he issues his "Nero Decree"! Donald will try to burn down America in an effort to wriggle free from accountability for his many crimes. I think he will be disappointed with the results of his exhortations to violence and threats. Those will suddenly stop, when he's indicted and a judge owns his ass until trial, unless he wants to go to the slammer early.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 








Trump ‘doesn’t care anymore’ and is in ‘burn it all down mode’: Maggie Haberman


Donald Trump wants to "burn it all down" as he is fixated on multiple investigations into his company and the Jan. 6 efforts to overturn the 2020 election, a Pulitzer Prize-winning CNN political analyst explained on Monday."We begin this hour with the former president, his weekend of lies and...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2022)

*Lawrence: 'Profoundly Stupid' Trump Admits He Wanted To Steal Election*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Die Fuhrer is in his bunker, the Russians are closing in and he issues his "Nero Decree"! Donald will try to burn down America in an effort to wriggle free from accountability for his many crimes. I think he will be disappointed with the results of his exhortations to violence and threats. Those will suddenly stop, when he's indicted and a judge owns his ass until trial, unless he wants to go to the slammer early.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Bannon is a burn it all down kinda guy

like Pol Pot


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm rooting for a blood clot

let's go junk food


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 31, 2022)

Do Big Macs and KFC ,make you that stupid? It's no wonder that there are so many Rthuglicunts!


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 1, 2022)

printer said:


> The problem is Trump really thought it was legal for Pence to reject the stolen votes. Hard to prove criminal intent when you think it is a legal route to take. Because the language on Pence's duty is not iron clad (which is what they are trying to do with the upcoming legislation) Trump may just get a slap on the wrist.


lol why do you say that? Because he is so convincing when he says it now that he knows (thanks to people like Bannon saying that the investigation has everything that they did) he is caught?

Do you believe these kids too?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 1, 2022)

Pro-Trump 'alternate elector' explains why he signed false records


When the Electoral College met in 2020 to certify votes in that year’s presidential election, Jim Lamon—now running for the Arizona seat in the U.S. Senate—signed his name to a document declaring himself an elector for President Donald Trump. But Lamon...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## HGCC (Feb 1, 2022)

Ignorance of the law is not a defense. You could say you didn't know anything was illegal. That one smells like the "if your a cop you have to tell me, otherwise it's entrapment" defense.


----------



## printer (Feb 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol why do you say that? Because he is so convincing when he says it now that he knows (thanks to people like Bannon saying that the investigation has everything that they did) he is caught?
> 
> Do you believe these kids too?


No, do not believe the kids. Trump, he is one to spin his own reality so that he really believes black is white. He is no different than his multitude of followers in that he thinks his version of reality is right. Try reasoning with them, it does not work as they do not want it to work. Trump is the same. He will make up faerie tales instead of accepting the truth. Because that would be accepting failure. And he has not been able to accept failure his whole life. Why would he start now?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 1, 2022)

printer said:


> No, do not believe the kids. Trump, he is one to spin his own reality so that he really believes black is white. He is no different than his multitude of followers in that he thinks his version of reality is right. Try reasoning with them, it does not work as they do not want it to work. Trump is the same. He will make up faerie tales instead of accepting the truth. Because that would be accepting failure. And he has not been able to accept failure his whole life. Why would he start now?


It doesn't mean that they don't know that they are full of shit, it is just that they are lying and don't want to admit it.

Not accepting the truth is not the same as believing their lies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2022)

There are more than the ones who signed involved in each state and a conspiracy indictment could sweep most of them up with stiff sentences. This is a who's who of America's assholes and putting them away would definitely MAGA!

There will be lot's of rats on this one and lot's of panicking republicans, I'm sure there's a traffic jam at the prosecutor's doorway with them fighting to be the first one in.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump's fake electors: Here is the full list of 84 people who signed bogus documents


The 84 people who signed bogus documents claiming that Donald Trump won the 2020 election include dozens of local Republican Party leaders, seven current candidates for public office, eight current office holders and at least five previous state and federal office holders.Groups from Arizona...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2022)

*Raskin On 1/6 Committee’s New Evidence Connected To Trump*





Member of the January 6th Select Committee, Congressman Jamie Raskin (D-MD) joined MSNBC’s Stephanie Ruhle to discuss new “ripped” documents belonging to former President Trump that were found in the January 6 investigation. “Donald Trump was working overtime, in overdrive to figure out a way to over through a presidential election.”


----------



## printer (Feb 1, 2022)

*Trump: Investigators should explore why Pence didn't reject Electoral College results*
Trump, in a statement dispatched by his Save America PAC, also said that violence could have been avoided on Jan. 6 if House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) had heeded his recommendation to increase security at the Capitol building that day.

“If it [Electoral College votes] were sent back to the legislators, or if Nancy Pelosi, who is in charge of Capitol security, had taken my recommendation and substantially increased security, there would have been no ‘January 6’ as we know it!” Trump said.

“Therefore, the Unselect Committee should be investigating why Nancy Pelosi did such a poor job of overseeing security and why Mike Pence did not send back the votes for recertification or approval, in that it has now been shown that he clearly had the right to do so!” he added.

The former president also criticized efforts on Capitol Hill to reform the Electoral Count Act, an 1887 law that outlines how electoral votes are tallied. He again claimed that the bipartisan effort to reform the law indicates that Pence did have the ability to reject the Electoral College results — an argument he made in a statement over the weekend.

Trump seemed to target the Jan. 6 select committee in making that argument, though the panel has not specifically been working to change the law.
“So pathetic to watch the Unselect Committee of political hacks, liars, and traitors work so feverishly to alter the Electoral College Act so that a Vice President cannot ensure the honest results of the election, when just one year ago they said that ‘the Vice President has absolutely no right to ensure the true outcome or results of an election,’” Trump said in a statement.

“In other words, they lied, and the Vice President did have this right or, more pointedly, could have sent the votes back to various legislators for reassessment after so much fraud and irregularities were found,” he added.

Trump’s Tuesday statement comes two days after the former president admitted that he wanted Pence to overturn the 2020 presidential election. He wrote in a separate statement that Pence “unfortunately” did not “exercise that power,” adding “he could have overturned the Election!”








Trump: Investigators should explore why Pence didn’t reject Electoral College results


Former President Trump on Tuesday said the House select committee probing the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol should investigate why then-Vice President Mike Pence did not reject the Electoral …




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump: Investigators should explore why Pence didn't reject Electoral College results*
> Trump, in a statement dispatched by his Save America PAC, also said that violence could have been avoided on Jan. 6 if House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) had heeded his recommendation to increase security at the Capitol building that day.
> 
> “If it [Electoral College votes] were sent back to the legislators, or if Nancy Pelosi, who is in charge of Capitol security, had taken my recommendation and substantially increased security, there would have been no ‘January 6’ as we know it!” Trump said.
> ...


trump is full of fucking shit, he's trying to weasel out and say he thought pence could do this legally, so he didn't do anything wrong...and he knows he's so full of shit it should be squirting out of his fucking ears. 
i liked Bill Clinton, till he lied about getting a blowjob from Monica...i could have gotten over him getting some head pretty easily, but turning into an equivocating toad AND a squirming weasel at the same time was too much...
i never liked trump, even back in the day when he was just another new york asshole who thought he could do whatever he wanted and get away with it....now the bill has finally come due, and trump is going to be left penniless and stuffed fat ass first into a cell. 
i have this vision, where they're forced to play prison hollywood squares, with trump as the middle square, and bannon, greene, meadows, boebert, 
gaetz, gosar, rudy, and little donny jr are the other squares...the one who gets the most right answers doesn't get fucked by everyone in the pedophile cell block tonight...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2022)

*Trump's Incriminating Outburst: "Pence Should be Investigated for NOT Overturning the Election"*





Former President Donald Trump's desperation is showing. As the investigative circle tightens around him, he continues to issue statements that are directly and deeply incriminating. First, he finally admits that he wanted Mike Pence to "overturn" the results of the presidential election and corruptly declare him the winer. Then, upon learning that Pence's Chief of Staff, Marc Short, is cooperating with the House select committee investigating the Capitol attack, Trump issues another statement demanding that Mike Pence be investigated for NOT overturning the election's results.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2022)

*45 Bombshell: Explosive Oval Office Meeting On Voting Machine Plot Revealed*





The Jan. 6 committee now has access to Trump’s Oval Office meeting notes. New reporting from The New York Times now reveals that Trump and his aides discussed seizing voting machines during one of these meetings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2022)

*New Details On Trump's ‘Spidey-Sense Of Criminal Liability’ In Bid To Steal Power*





“If Trump really believed he was not doing anything wrong, why did he not call DHS himself? Why is he ripping up the pieces of paper to hide the trail?" says Chris Hayes. "It's because he knew he was doing something wrong, and he wanted to keep his hands clean."


----------



## printer (Feb 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have this vision, where they're forced to play prison hollywood squares, with trump as the middle square, and bannon, greene, meadows, boebert,
> gaetz, gosar, rudy, and little donny jr are the other squares...the one who gets the most right answers doesn't get fucked by everyone in the pedophile cell block tonight...


That would be cool. You do realize none of them can answer a question without a lie?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 1, 2022)

printer said:


> That would be cool. You do realize none of them can answer a question without a lie?


yeah...yeah i do...


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 2, 2022)

The January 6 Committee earns a HUGE win as the National Archives sends Trump a letter putting him on notice that it has decided to release all of the Mike Pence calls, texts, and emails that Trump tried desperately to hide.


----------



## printer (Feb 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The January 6 Committee earns a HUGE win as the National Archives sends Trump a letter putting him on notice that it has decided to release all of the Mike Pence calls, texts, and emails that Trump tried desperately to hide.


Meeting notes.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2022)

a few notes or recordings from what went on at the Willard hotel "war room" would be interesting to listen to.


----------



## printer (Feb 2, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> a few notes or recordings from what went on at the Willard hotel "war room" would be interesting to listen to.


I would bet those did not make it to the archive. Trump even ripped up meeting notes which the archive taped back together again. Hard to say you did not know what you were doing was illegal. I guess he could just say it is a nervous habit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2022)

printer said:


> I would bet those did not make it to the archive. Trump even ripped up meeting notes which the archive taped back together again. Hard to say you did not know what you were doing was illegal. I guess he could just say it is a nervous habit.


i can't even imagine if obama had done half of this shit. the GOP are 7th degree level of hypocrites


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2022)

*‘Criminal Peril’: Dominoes Against Trump Start Falling In Riot Probe*





A Trump DOJ vet who pushed false voter fraud claims testified before the Jan. 6 committee after stonewalling the probe. Meanwhile, Mike Pence’s documents will soon be turned over to the committee. This comes as the committee is investigating Trump’s direct involvement in a plot to seize voting machines and the $1 million payout he made to his former chief of staff’s non-profit just 25 days after the probe started.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

*Claire McCaskill: Trump Is Clearly Ready To Burn The Whole Thing Down*





The Jan. 6 select committee investigating the Capitol insurrection heard from Stewart Rhodes, the head of the far-right group the Oath Keepers, on Wednesday. Joy and her panel discuss whether the Department of Justice is doing enough to bring indictments for the Jan. 6 Capitol insurrection and attempts to overturn the election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

*'There seems to be a shift and Trump is sensing it': Morning Joe sees evidence the GOP is moving on*






The Republican Party is moving away from Donald Trump, and the twice-impeached one-term president knows it.

New polling shows GOP voters are less likely to describe themselves as Trump supporters first, and MSNBC's Joe Scarborough said that explained a recent shift in Republicans speaking out against the presumed 2024 nominee.

"The Republican Party, something is happening," Scarborough said. "You see these polls that show now only [36] percent first identify as Trump supporters, 55 percent, 56 percent say they're Republicans first. That's a huge change."


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'There seems to be a shift and Trump is sensing it': Morning Joe sees evidence the GOP is moving on*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and in a week like it never happened; while Lindsay Graham and a few other have re-demonized 1/6, after their 180s; they disgust me.

Trump is a dinosaur; his crazy just never caught on to the 70%

an eye needs to be kept on his Mini-Me.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 3, 2022)

printer said:


> I would bet those did not make it to the archive. Trump even ripped up meeting notes which the archive taped back together again. Hard to say you did not know what you were doing was illegal. I guess he could just say it is a nervous habit.


This shit just keeps getting deeper and deeper as the info trickles out like a dripping faucet,as far as the hotel "War Room", somebody will eventually rat, the head honcho of this whole incredulous seditious escapade has been taped telling the Georgia Sec. of State to "find me 11,700 something votes" and as more and more comes out through commission testimony and what not the only thing that continues to amaze me is that Trump is not in jail already and that he actually still has minions who support him, it is confounding to me and with all this in general I just have ONE question IS THERE ANY SEMBLANCE OF A MORAL COMPASS LEFT IN THIS COUNTRY?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 3, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> This shit just keeps getting deeper and deeper as the info trickles out like a dripping faucet,as far as the hotel "War Room", somebody will eventually rat, the head honcho of this whole incredulous seditious escapade has been taped telling the Georgia Sec. of State to "find me 11,700 something votes" and as more and more comes out through commission testimony and what not the only thing that continues to amaze me is that Trump is not in jail already and that he actually still has minions who support him, it is confounding to me and with all this in general I just have ONE question IS THERE ANY SEMBLANCE OF A MORAL COMPASS LEFT IN THIS COUNTRY?


I have to say, with all the evidence that’s come out recently, it’s hard to believe he hasn’t been arrested yet.

The idiot’s own words are enough to convict him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> This shit just keeps getting deeper and deeper as the info trickles out like a dripping faucet,as far as the hotel "War Room", somebody will eventually rat, the head honcho of this whole incredulous seditious escapade has been taped telling the Georgia Sec. of State to "find me 11,700 something votes" and as more and more comes out through commission testimony and what not the only thing that continues to amaze me is that Trump is not in jail already and that he actually still has minions who support him, it is confounding to me and with all this in general I just have ONE question IS THERE ANY SEMBLANCE OF A MORAL COMPASS LEFT IN THIS COUNTRY?


The needle fell off the moral compass for about 73 million Americans the last election. It's these people who are the problem, the for profit domestic propaganda media has given them direction, Trump has given them leadership and social media has turned them into a tribe, complete with emotional support and reinforcement of the bullshit they see in their media bubble.

Facts and corruption don't matter to republicans, neither does threatening democracy, treason, stealing elections, or gross immoral behavior. The only thing that matters is how hard they blow the dog whistle, trigger the libs and stick their thumb in Uncle Sam's eye. They could have a video of Trump blowing Putin and he wouldn't lose any support, facts, morals and patriotism don't matter to them, they proved it repeatedly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I have to say, with all the evidence that’s come out recently, it’s hard to believe he hasn’t been arrested yet.
> 
> The idiot’s own words are enough to convict him.


As much as Garland likes to say that politics plays no part in the DOJ, it's kinda obvious it does, when ya look at the treatment of Trump and others. What about Stormy Daniels and Cohen doing time? As but one example.

I've made my case for why they are letting Donald run around loose, he's doing more good than harm at this point by dividing the republicans at a strategically important time in the election cycle. Federal charges before the election and charging him with all the crimes he committed would be ridiculous and involve thousands of indictments!

I'm thinking it might be best if Georgia indicts and tries Donald this summer for breaking state election laws. *Kempt does not have the power to pardon Trump* either, but most republicans won't believe it! A black prosecutor and majority jury in Fulton Co sending Trump up the river will freak out the south. Donald's exhortations to violence will have a big impact in Georgia and I can see the courthouse in Atlanta attacked like the capitol was on 1/6, it will be a fucking circus! I don't think they can pardon him in Georgia until he's been convicted of something, so the trial should go on.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I have to say, with all the evidence that’s come out recently, it’s hard to believe he hasn’t been arrested yet.
> 
> The idiot’s own words are enough to convict him.


I hear ya, I find it astounding on all fronts,can't believe,He actually became Pres.(have this feeling many people threw him a vote "for a goof"),conducted himself like a baboon for 4yrs.,threw all sense of decorum and dignity of his position out the window,tweeted all day and watched FOX NEWS all night in the WHouse,spun Mueller report 180 degrees,got teabagged by Putin,almost destroyed NATO,fomented a seditious insurrection, among numerous other things. on top of a long history of "BEATS" that preceded his presidency.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 3, 2022)

SO SAD,SO TRUE,I guess I'm mostly floored by the fact that my naivety led me to picture arch-criminals being of the more cunnig and discreet variety and not straight out of a comic book,all previous facts,assumptions, and guidelines out the window. Astonishing truly and a new life lesson learned.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As much as Garland likes to say that politics plays no part in the DOJ, it's kinda obvious it does, when ya look at the treatment of Trump and others. What about Stormy Daniels and Cohen doing time? As but one example.
> 
> I've made my case for why they are letting Donald run around loose, he's doing more good than harm at this point by dividing the republicans at a strategically important time in the election cycle. Federal charges before the election and charging him with all the crimes he committed would be ridiculous and involve thousands of indictments!
> 
> I'm thinking it might be best if Georgia indicts and tries Donald this summer for breaking state election laws. *Kempt does not have the power to pardon Trump* either, but most republicans won't believe it! A black prosecutor and majority jury in Fulton Co sending Trump up the river will freak out the south. Donald's exhortations to violence will have a big impact in Georgia and I can see the courthouse in Atlantic attacked like the capitol was on 1/6, it will be a fucking circus! I don't think they can pardon him in Georgia until he's been convicted of something, so the trial should go on.


Sounds good to me, any strategy to convict him quickly works for me, I just don't want to see him go out like Don Carlo Gambino passing away peacefully in his sleep and while we're at it what about Jared,Ivanka, and Don jr., they can't be all good to go in this mess.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 3, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> I hear ya, I find it astounding on all fronts,can't believe,He actually became Pres.(have this feeling many people threw him a vote "for a goof"),conducted himself like a baboon for 4yrs.,threw all sense of decorum and dignity of his position out the window,tweeted all day and watched FOX NEWS all night in the WHouse,spun Mueller report 180 degrees,got teabagged by Putin,almost destroyed NATO,fomented a seditious insurrection, among numerous other things. on top of a long history of "BEATS" that preceded his presidency.


I just try to remember that those idiots who voted for the orange conman truly believe stupid shit like Democrats are killing and eating babies, and have had all their racist tendencies leaned on for decades to scare them into thinking that they are going to 'open the borders' and let all those Mexicans in to rape their wives and daughters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Sounds good to me, any strategy to convict him quickly works for me, I just don't want to see him go out like Don Carlo Gambino passing away peacefully in his sleep and while we're at it what about Jared,Ivanka, and Don jr., they can't be all good to go in this mess.


Winning in 2022 if more important than nailing Donald quickly, these things take time and the law moves slow at the best of times. The 1/6 hearings will have a bigger impact on the election this year than if they happened last year and none of Trump's henchmen will be convicted before 2023 or 2024 unless they plead out. Indictments dropping in 2022, trials, hearings, squeal deals over 1/6 and related conspiracies will be making the news right up to election day. The public has a short memory and 1/6 and it's associated scandals will be replayed in the media before the election. There will be lot's of republicans going to prison and many will be desperate for a deal, these kinds of people are not ready for prison and know it! The rats will be running and squealing this spring, summer and fall, as they look to get clear of the big seditious conspiracy indictments that will be dropping like a hard rain on hundreds republicans and Trump's henchmen.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The needle fell off the moral compass for about 73 million Americans the last election. It's these people who are the problem, the for profit domestic propaganda media has given them direction, Trump has given them leadership and social media has turned them into a tribe, complete with emotional support and reinforcement of the bullshit they see in their media bubble.
> 
> Facts and corruption don't matter to republicans, neither does threatening democracy, treason, stealing elections, or gross immoral behavior. The only thing that matters is how hard they blow the dog whistle, trigger the libs and stick their thumb in Uncle Sam's eye. They could have a video of Trump blowing Putin and he wouldn't lose any support, facts, morals and patriotism don't matter to them, they proved it repeatedly.


when one calls ones Representative in Washington demanding we leave Russia alone over Ukraine? it's like 73M Trump clones.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'There seems to be a shift and Trump is sensing it': Morning Joe sees evidence the GOP is moving on*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a day late and a dollar short...you don't get to roll in shit like a dog and then say oh, i changed my mind...the shit is still stuck to you, and it still stinks


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> SO SAD,SO TRUE,I guess I'm mostly floored by the fact that my naivety led me to picture arch-criminals being of the more cunnig and discreet variety and not straight out of a comic book,all previous facts,assumptions, and guidelines out the window. Astonishing truly and a new life lesson learned.


it was a good thing he said the silent part out loud for all of his presidency..the next from them won't.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a day late and a dollar short...you don't get to roll in shit like a dog and then say oh, i changed my mind...the shit is still stuck to you, and it still stinks


and yet they do it and people still vote them- the whole word was a witness but they'll still cry deep fakes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Winning in 2022 if more important than nailing Donald quickly, these things take time and the law moves slow at the best of times. The 1/6 hearings will have a bigger impact on the election this year than if they happened last year and none of Trump's henchmen will be convicted before 2023 or 2024 unless they plead out. Indictments dropping in 2022, trials, hearings, squeal deals over 1/6 and related conspiracies will be making the news right up to election day. The public has a short memory and 1/6 and it's associated scandals will be replayed in the media before the election. There will be lot's of republicans going to prison and many will be desperate for a deal, these kinds of people are not ready for prison and know it! The rats will be running and squealing this spring, summer and fall, as they look to get clear of the big seditious conspiracy indictments that will be dropping like a hard rain on hundreds republicans and Trump's henchmen.


we have a fucked up majority right now, but we can keep the republicans from trying to kill the 1/6 committee, and from shoveling a mountain of shit under the nearest rug....who knows whats going to happen in november?....it would be a REALLY good idea to get some major indictments out before then....or they may never go out at all.
i'm hoping that all the division in the republican party will help democrats in november, but there is no guarantee...nothing is more unpredictable than asshats who vote according to feels....if we gain three seats, we're golden...if we lose one, we're fucked....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 3, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Sounds good to me, any strategy to convict him quickly works for me, I just don't want to see him go out like Don Carlo Gambino passing away peacefully in his sleep and while we're at it what about Jared,Ivanka, and Don jr., they can't be all good to go in this mess.


I prefer to think he goes out like Al Capone


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I prefer to think he goes out like Al Capone


he will die in his own bed wherever that happens to be; like Scalia..they'll try to turn it into conspiracy theory.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I prefer to think he goes out like Al Capone


i don't give a fuck how he goes, as long as he goes.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I prefer to think he goes out like Al Capone


I wanna see "free Donald" riots on the courthouse steps in Georgia after Donald exhorts violence after getting indicted and gets locked up for it early. It would cause a shit storm in Georgia among republicans, Kempt can't pardon Trump and the board of pardons will have to wait until he's at least convicted and perhaps sentenced to do anything! The base will not understand this and Donald won't like it either, it should cause the GOP in Georgia to explode right before the election. Remember, many republicans are morons and won't understand that Gov Kempt can't pardon Trump, no matter how many times it's explained to them, like Trump. 

If the democratic prosecutors play their cards right, they could indict Donald this spring or summer and have the state GOP jumping like a red hot poker was shoved up their asses during election season. Maybe even have 10 or 20% stay home because Donald is in a Georgia jail during his trial and nobody can do anything about it. If he exhorts his fans to violence during or before his trial, the judge will jail and muzzle him until he's tried and convicted.

There are so many entertaining possibilities!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wanna see "free Donald" riots on the courthouse steps in Georgia after Donald exhorts violence after getting indicted and gets locked up for it early. It would cause a shit storm in Georgia among republicans, Kempt can't pardon Trump and the board of pardons will have to wait until he's at least convicted and perhaps sentenced to do anything! The base will not understand this and Donald won't like it either, it should cause the GOP in Georgia to explode right before the election. Remember, many republicans are morons and won't understand that Gov Kempt can't pardon Trump, no matter how many times it's explained to them, like Trump.
> 
> *If the democratic prosecutors play their cards right, they could indict Donald this spring or summer and have the state GOP jumping like a red hot poker was shoved up their asses during election season. Maybe even have 10 or 20% stay home because Donald is in a Georgia jail during his trial and nobody can do anything about it. If he exhorts his fans to violence during or before his trial, the judge will jail and muzzle him until he's tried and convicted.*
> 
> There are so many entertaining possibilities!


bingo.


----------



## printer (Feb 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> bingo.


He would get bail. After all, he was pretty much the most trusted man in the US for four years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a day late and a dollar short...you don't get to roll in shit like a dog and then say oh, i changed my mind...the shit is still stuck to you, and it still stinks


Yeah, but there will always be a Trump fan club among them, fading into a Elvis like cult over time. Splitting these assholes is the way to keep them out of power, divide and conquer, win 2022 anyway you can and win the local small county level jobs too. America has reached a political point where if the democrats gain an advantage they will exterminate the republicans with increased democracy and ballot access, along with other things that will fuck the right. If the republicans win, they will do the same, good bye democracy and you'll be on a long downward spiral into darkness.

So use Trump to divide them, he's good at it and has a "special" talent for it. His interests have now diverged from those of the party, Donald wants to keep his ass out of prison and milk his suckers for as much cash as he can, anyway he can. The establishment republicans want power, tax breaks for the rich and big corporate paydays, they also want to be rid of Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

printer said:


> He would get bail. After all, he was pretty much the most trusted man in the US for four years.


Not if he exhorted violence against the court after indictment or during his trial, like he already did at his rally. It all depends on the Judge he draws in Fulton Co., but not many judges would put up with a 1/6 style riot on their courthouse steps!


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wanna see "free Donald" riots on the courthouse steps in Georgia after Donald exhorts violence after getting indicted and gets locked up for it early. It would cause a shit storm in Georgia among republicans,
> 
> There are so many entertaining possibilities!


how about if we do the rioting on your doorstep. That would be more entertaining. 

Enjoying the US incited convoy?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2022)

printer said:


> He would get bail. After all, he was pretty much the most trusted man in the US for four years.


'Mel..can you bail me out..Mel?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> how about if we do the rioting on your doorstep. That would be more entertaining.
> 
> Enjoying the US incited convoy?


where is it happening at..i can't find- citation?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> where is it happening at..i can't find- citation?


Ottawa - that trucker protest convoy. DIY is Canadian.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not if he exhorted violence against the court after indictment or during his trial, like he already did at his rally. It all depends on the Judge he draws in Fulton Co., but not many judges would put up with a 1/6 style riot on their courthouse steps!


we're getting down to the real die hards. they'll be there. low IQ narcissists physically have to be stopped because they won't stop. ever.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 3, 2022)

Next Movie Up: 
Attack at the Capitol 2: Rally at the Court hearing when Trump stands trial
Ending: Rioters destroy the court, kill policemen, prosecutors, and the judges.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> how about if we do the rioting on your doorstep. That would be more entertaining.
> 
> Enjoying the US incited convoy?


Apparently they are financing the convoy of fools from media reports, I wouldn't be surprised to see their go fund me money seized or refunded. The government waited for them to make themselves unpopular and are putting the run on them now. We just had a Tory leader turfed out for being just a bit of a dick!

I'm speculating on what would happen if Donald is indicted in Fulton Co. Georgia this spring or summer for state election crimes. This is apparently the most likely scenario according to some legal pundits, there is a simple clear cut case with two recordings of Trump himself. Donald has already been exhorting his fans to violence as a preamble and might be stupid enough to do it while under indictment!

What would the implications of this likely situation be for the GOP? I figure if Trump is on trial in Georgia there will be trouble one way or another on the courthouse steps in Atlanta. Your only hope in November might be Donald dividing the republicans, if just 10% stay home they are screwed. In any case it will be a spectacle and circus and should help the cause of freedom and democracy.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Apparently they are financing the convoy of fools from media reports, I wouldn't be surprised to see their go fund me money seized or refunded. The government waited for them to make themselves unpopular and are putting the run on them now. We just had a Tory leader turfed out for being just a bit of a dick!
> 
> I'm speculating on what would happen if Donald is indicted in Fulton Co. Georgia this spring or summer for state election crimes. This is apparently the most likely scenario according to some legal pundits, there is a simple clear cut case with two recordings of Trump himself. Donald has already been exhorting his fans to violence as a preamble and might be stupid enough to do it while under indictment!
> 
> What would the implications of this likely situation be for the GOP? I figure if Trump is on trial in Georgia there will be trouble one way or another on the courthouse steps in Atlanta. Your only hope in November might be Donald dividing the republicans, if just 10% stay home they are screwed. In any case it will be a spectacle and circus and should help the cause of freedom and democracy.


Not going to let you off the hook.

I'm offended by what they are doing to Canada with their alt right propaganda tool/trucker convoy and don't find it entertaining. Saying riots in Georgia would be entertaining is fucked up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> how about if we do the rioting on your doorstep. That would be more entertaining.
> 
> Enjoying the US incited convoy?


I'm predicting the "Battle of Atlanta" this summer, as the Trumpers charge the courthouse steps and blame their republican guberment for locking Donald up! Kempt can't pardon him and I don't think the parole board can until he's at least convicted and perhaps sentenced. If he screws up and gets himself jailed before or during his trial there's not much they can do to keep him out of jail either, the judge owns his ass from indictment to sentencing.

I figure there will be trouble one way or another.

Face it, when Donald is indicted or locked up you will smile!


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm predicting the "Battle of Atlanta" this summer, as the Trumpers charge the courthouse steps and blame their republican guberment for locking Donald up! Kempt can't pardon him and I don't think the parole board can until he's at least convicted and perhaps sentenced. If he screws up and gets himself jailed before or during his trial there's not much they can do to keep him out of jail either, the judge owns his ass from indictment to sentencing.
> 
> I figure there will be trouble one way or another.
> 
> Face it, when Donald is indicted or locked up you will smile!


Dude, I’m with Fogdog on this. I don’t like the incitement going on right now up in Ottawa any more than you do, but to fantasize about the “Battle of Atlanta” if Trump gets indicted is fucked up. January 6 was downright disturbing, gleefully predicting more of that type of behavior is not cool.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Not going to let you off the hook.
> 
> I'm offended by what they are doing to Canada with their alt right propaganda tool/trucker convoy and don't find it entertaining. Saying riots in Georgia would be entertaining is fucked up.


Lighten up a bit, there's not much we can do about it. If Donald is indicted in Georgia there will be trouble, not much you or I can do about it. As they say, if your enemy is digging their own grave get out of the way and that applies in Canada too. Not much I can do about a cooked up fascist convoy being a pain in the ass in Ottawa either, they are wearing out their welcome there and at the border.

We are both offended by what is going on in our societies, but I choose to laugh at the bastards from time to time. I like point out that that not everything is going well for the fascists. I figure there will be riots and public hearings that might provide some entertainment, even some aspects of 1/6 were kinda funny in retrospect, with the horned fool as their symbol and mascot of the insurrection and the sheer stupidity of the mob.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Dude, I’m with Fogdog on this. I don’t like the incitement going on right now up in Ottawa any more than you do, but to fantasize about the “Battle of Atlanta” if Trump gets indicted is fucked up. January 6 was downright disturbing, gleefully predicting more of that type of behavior is not cool.


It was an attempt at humor, I believe if Donald is indicted in Georgia this spring or summer we could see a battle of Atlanta on the courthouse steps. Just looking at Trump and his fan's past behavior and the local history and situation, it is a very distinct possibility. Who will be doing the rioting? Who will be exhorting them to do it? Who already did?

It would perhaps be better for the country if they indict him in Georgia (most likely) and the shit hit the fan there. If it wasn't for covid you'd still have trump and 1/6 was a Godsend for the democrats, as it is you could have a republican house in November and with 1/6 and Donald freaking out on the way down, you might have a chance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

*Newly Uncovered Memos Shed Light On Trump Campaign's Fake Elector Scheme: NYT*





Rachel Maddow shares breaking news from the New York Times of memos between Trump campaign lawyers shortly after Donald Trump's 2020 election defeat, laying the groundwork for the fake elector scheme that would be key to effort to overturn the Trump's election loss.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> Next Movie Up:
> Attack at the Capitol 2: Rally at the Court hearing when Trump stands trial
> Ending: Rioters destroy the court, kill policemen, prosecutors, and the judges.


ending: rioters start to destroy the court, get tear gassed, firehosed, zip tied, locked up, arraigned, indicted, and locked up for a long time...a very long time, like they'll be too old to start any more shit when they get out old


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was an attempt at humor, I believe if Donald is indicted in Georgia this spring or summer we could see a battle of Atlanta on the courthouse steps. Just looking at Trump and his fan's past behavior and the local history and situation, it is a very distinct possibility. Who will be doing the rioting? Who will be exhorting them to do it? Who already did?
> 
> It would perhaps be better for the country if they indict him in Georgia (most likely) and the shit hit the fan there. If it wasn't for covid you'd still have trump and 1/6 was a Godsend for the democrats, as it is you could have a republican house in November and with 1/6 and Donald freaking out on the way down, you might have a chance.


the best thing that could happen is trump flees to russia...the second best thing that could happen would be he has a major stroke, retains full awareness, but is confinded to a wheelchair the rest of his life, unable to speak, without the fine motor control to twitter...the third best thing that could happen is New York indicts him and wastes no time stuffing his ass in a cell...the new york authorities are a lot less likely to pardon him, if they're even able to, and the new york cops and national guard should be at least 75% against trump 
coming in about 211th place is Georgia indicting him, when they're a lot more likely to pardon him if and when they're able to...and the cops just as likely to join the rioters as arrest them...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the best thing that could happen is trump flees to russia...the second best thing that could happen would be he has a major stroke, retains full awareness, but is confinded to a wheelchair the rest of his life, unable to speak, without the fine motor control to twitter...the third best thing that could happen is New York indicts him and wastes no time stuffing his ass in a cell...the new york authorities are a lot less likely to pardon him, if they're even able to, and the new york cops and national guard should be at least 75% against trump
> coming in about 211th place is Georgia indicting him, when they're a lot more likely to pardon him if and when they're able to...and the cops just as likely to join the rioters as arrest them...


I'm with ya on Russia, but I'm coming around to the idea of Georgia indicting him and all the shit it would cause for them there with Trump's fanatical moron base. It would be a fight among themselves, both cops and rioters on the courthouse steps. Seriously, what do you think Donald is gonna do when they indict and have him on trial? Top republicans will be forced to testify against him and he knows he's going down for the crime. Then there's the election in Georgia for state house and governor, not to mention a senate seat and congress.

Don't think Trump's trial in Atlanta in the summer of 2022 won't be nuts? When he realizes he's going down he might just get stupid and his ass jailed. They have a pardon board in Georgia and I don't think they can act until he's at least convicted. I figure Donald will call for violence before they convict him much less lock him up.

I'm not particularly wishing for it, I just think it most likely and it will be a case of republican, fighting republican in Georgia, since most of the cops and the rioters will be Trumpers. Feeling sorry for them is kinda like feeling sorry for an antivaxxer celebrity who bites the dust from covid after taking hundreds with him. I wouldn't be too concerned, since there will be an FBI SWAT team nearby to protect the court staff, jury and judge, if required.

Donald will call for violence when the law closes in and his fans will comply, that's all I'm really saying.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 4, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I just try to remember that those idiots who voted for the orange conman truly believe stupid shit like Democrats are killing and eating babies, and have had all their racist tendencies leaned on for decades to scare them into thinking that they are going to 'open the borders' and let all those Mexicans in to rape their wives and daughters.


I mean really, regardless of people's political persuasion how can they be down w/such a flawed,self serving,uninformed,untrustworthy individual,it's confounding,hence my question of the "moral compass". I was under the impression that his supporters had a "breaking point" and how they haven't arrived at one w/all the misdeeds etc. is baffling to me. Read the tea leaves, the guy is rotten to the core, could care less about his country or his minions and is the biggest narcisist I've ever seen lacking one iota of humility.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2022)

Trump is facing criminal investigations into his conduct. Court buildings are bracing for violence and chaos.


Local officials are beefing up security measures after former President Donald Trump called for protests around investigations into him.




www.businessinsider.com





*Trump is facing criminal investigations into his conduct. Court buildings are bracing for violence and chaos.*

Donald Trump encouraged supporters to protest where he and his company are under investigation.
Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis and other officials aren't taking his comments lightly.
Officials in New York, Atlanta, and Washington, DC, are investigating whether Trump broke the law.
...


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 4, 2022)

printer said:


> He would get bail. After all, he was pretty much the most trusted man in the US for four years.


bail is not set if there is overwhelming evidence he's a danger to society or flight risk; he's both.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2022)

*Prosecutor investigating Trump lays out timeline*





Fani Willis, a Georgia prosecutor investigating former President Trump for his actions after the 2020 election, says she is heading into "phase two" of her investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2022)

Having top republicans in Georgia publicly testifying against Trump at his elections crime trial would be interesting, since several of them will be running for state office in 2022 too! The DA is reluctant because she knows the shitstorm it will cause in Georgia and when would be the best time to do Donald, divide the republicans and hopefully keep some of them home on election day.

The public spectacle and circus surrounding Trump's trial will be something to see and could affect the election in Georgia at least. It might not be a good idea to excite Donald's base before the election, on the other hand, he could tell them to stay home, if top republicans testify against him.

BTW, they televise trials in Georgia, so it will be on TV!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

oh Jim Jordan...you have some explaining to do........you goofy ^&*(())___+^%$##@@@








Donald Trump and Jim Jordan spoke for 10 minutes on the morning of January 6


The House select committee investigating the Capitol insurrection is now in possession of White House records that provide new details about a phone call Donald Trump made to Republican Rep. Jim Jordan on January 6, 2021 -- as the investigation drills down on the former President's...




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 4, 2022)

Newly obtained records show Trump and Jim Jordan spoke at length on morning of January 6








Donald Trump and Jim Jordan spoke for 10 minutes on the morning of January 6


The House select committee investigating the Capitol insurrection is now in possession of White House records that provide new details about a phone call Donald Trump made to Republican Rep. Jim Jordan on January 6, 2021 -- as the investigation drills down on the former President's...




www.cnn.com





“I spoke to the president after, I think. I speak to the president all the time. It’s not strange for a member of Congress to speak to the president. I spoke with him…I have to check. I speak to the president all the time. It’s not weird.”


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2022)

beat ya to it buddy....lol


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2022)

*G.O.P. Declares Jan. 6 Attack ‘Legitimate Political Discourse’*

WASHINGTON — The Republican Celebration on Friday formally declared the Jan. 6, 2021, assault on the Capitol and occasions that led to it “respectable political discourse,” formally rebuking two lawmakers within the occasion who’ve been most outspoken in condemning the lethal riot and the function of Donald J. Trump in spreading the election lies that fueled it.

The Republican Nationwide Committee’s overwhelming voice vote to censure Representatives Liz Cheney of Wyoming and Adam Kinzinger of Illinois at its winter assembly in Salt Lake Metropolis culminated greater than a 12 months of vacillation, which began with occasion leaders condemning the Capitol assault and Mr. Trump’s conduct, then shifted to downplaying and denying it.





__





G.O.P. Declares Jan. 6 Attack ‘Legitimate Political Discourse’ | Global Online Money


WASHINGTON — The Republican Celebration on Friday formally declared the Jan. 6, 2021, assault on the Capitol and occasions that led to it “respectable




globalonlinemony.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 4, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> oh Jim Jordan...you have some explaining to do........you goofy ^&*(())___+^%$##@@@
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that peckerheads response to that question was like watching a worm wiggling on the grass after being brought to the surface after being irritated w/dishwashing soap just watered in.(an old trick to get worms for fishing)


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 4, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> bail is not set if there is overwhelming evidence he's a danger to society or flight risk; he's both.


If he did procure bail, it would inevitably be paid for by the RNC as they have been subsidizing all his legal challenges,The congame continues


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 4, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> If he did procure bail, it would inevitably be paid for by the RNC as they have been subsidizing all his legal challenges,The congame continues


When your net worth, property valuations and even bank balances are all just shit you make up off the top of your head, it really helps to have others like the RNC pay your bills for things like attorneys in real money. Must be nice.
The next time I play monopoly, I’m implementing Trump rules for myself. I’m gonna just finance all my houses and hotels on credit and base my collateral on interviews I give to Vanity Fair. My kids are gonna be pissed but screw them. Anyone who questions the legality of my Monopoly strategy will just get large protests staged on their own properties. #Winning!

Calling the January 6th insurrection “respectable political discourse” is just such horseshit. Deeper down the rabbit hole the Republican base continues to go. Some are jumping off the train at least but not many.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 4, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> When your net worth, property valuations and even bank balances are all just shit you make up off the top of your head, it really helps to have others like the RNC pay your bills for things like attorneys in real money. Must be nice.
> The next time I play monopoly, I’m implementing Trump rules for myself. I’m gonna just finance all my houses and hotels on credit and base my collateral on interviews I give to Vanity Fair. My kids are gonna be pissed but screw them. Anyone who questions the legality of my Monopoly strategy will just get large protests staged on their own properties. #Winning!
> 
> Calling the January 6th insurrection “respectable political discourse” is just such horseshit. Deeper down the rabbit hole the Republican base continues to go. Some are jumping off the train at least but not many.


You will just have to be careful that one of your kids doesn't throw you in a home and steal all your money before their siblings get it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Having top republicans in Georgia publicly testifying against Trump at his elections crime trial would be interesting, since several of them will be running for state office in 2022 too! The DA is reluctant because she knows the shitstorm it will cause in Georgia and when would be the best time to do Donald, divide the republicans and hopefully keep some of them home on election day.
> 
> The public spectacle and circus surrounding Trump's trial will be something to see and could affect the election in Georgia at least. It might not be a good idea to excite Donald's base before the election, on the other hand, he could tell them to stay home, if top republicans testify against him.
> 
> BTW, they televise trials in Georgia, so it will be on TV!


Are you sure they didn’t ban tvs along with voting locations?


----------



## printer (Feb 4, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *G.O.P. Declares Jan. 6 Attack ‘Legitimate Political Discourse’*
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Republican Celebration on Friday formally declared the Jan. 6, 2021, assault on the Capitol and occasions that led to it “respectable political discourse,” formally rebuking two lawmakers within the occasion who’ve been most outspoken in condemning the lethal riot and the function of Donald J. Trump in spreading the election lies that fueled it.
> 
> ...


"they had been collaborating in “persecution of odd residents engaged in respectable political discourse.” "

“In today’s GOP no one is censured for crimes & corruption. Fomenting insurrection, insider trading, fraud, sex trafficking with a minor – all good!” tweeted Rep. Jared Huffman, a Democratic congressman from California. “But dare to OPPOSE crimes/corruption & it’s censure time.”


Oh how horrible. Shining a light under the rock. This statement will look wonderful for historical purposes on the scum the Republican Party has become..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Are you sure they didn’t ban tvs along with voting locations?


As far as I know they still televise just about everything, there are local channels for court TV. If Donald fucks up after indictment and exhorts violence, he could end up in jail until sentencing. Calling the court and judge into ill repute is not a way of keeping proceedings off TV either. I wonder if Donald is jailed before his trial for mouthing off, will he appear for trial in an orange jump suit? A judge will own his ass from indictment to sentencing, or acquittal and not many will put up with riots on the courthouse steps, a deluge of death threats and witness intimidation.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 4, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> When your net worth, property valuations and even bank balances are all just shit you make up off the top of your head, it really helps to have others like the RNC pay your bills for things like attorneys in real money. Must be nice.
> The next time I play monopoly, I’m implementing Trump rules for myself. I’m gonna just finance all my houses and hotels on credit and base my collateral on interviews I give to Vanity Fair. My kids are gonna be pissed but screw them. Anyone who questions the legality of my Monopoly strategy will just get large protests staged on their own properties. #Winning!
> 
> Calling the January 6th insurrection “respectable political discourse” is just such horseshit. Deeper down the rabbit hole the Republican base continues to go. Some are jumping off the train at least but not many.


After 4 years of Cheetos #Winning, which he claimed we would grow tired of,I had to rent a POD to store all the #WINNING trophies I collected during his term LOL


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As far as I know they still televise just about everything, there are local channels for court TV. If Donald fucks up after indictment and exhorts violence, he could end up in jail until sentencing. Calling the court and judge into ill repute is not a way of keeping proceedings off TV either. I wonder if Donald is jailed before his trial for mouthing off, will he appear for trial in an orange jump suit? A judge will own his ass from indictment to sentencing, or acquittal and not many will put up with riots on the courthouse steps, a deluge of death threats and witness intimidation.


Unless he gets a corrupt federal judge he personally appointed


----------



## doublejj (Feb 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Prosecutor investigating Trump lays out timeline*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we need to move on to phase 3......lock him up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Unless he gets a corrupt federal judge he personally appointed


It's a state crime with a state judge from heavily democratic Fulton Co, so it could be a black judge too, that would drive Donald and his base nuts! Imagine, Donald Trump, the great white hope and chief of the white tribe, sent up the river by a black judge, a black female prosecutor with a majority black jury. Think it would cause a reaction in the south?

His trial will also likely be on TV and no doubt be highly rated and much replayed. The only question is when will she drop the hammer on Donald? This spring or summer? After the election?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2022)

doublejj said:


> we need to move on to phase 3......lock him up


Well ya know, it appears it might happen during the summer or before the election, the closer the better. Anything that helps the republicans lose seats in the house, senate and perhaps in Georgia is a good thing. Top Georgia republicans, some of whom are running for office, will have to publicly testify against Trump on national TV. Donald might tell his base to stay home on election day, if he figures the GOP won't take a bullet for him!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 4, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> When your net worth, property valuations and even bank balances are all just shit you make up off the top of your head, it really helps to have others like the RNC pay your bills for things like attorneys in real money. Must be nice.
> The next time I play monopoly, I’m implementing Trump rules for myself. I’m gonna just finance all my houses and hotels on credit and base my collateral on interviews I give to Vanity Fair. My kids are gonna be pissed but screw them. Anyone who questions the legality of my Monopoly strategy will just get large protests staged on their own properties. #Winning!
> 
> *Calling the January 6th insurrection “respectable political discourse” is just such horseshit. Dee*per down the rabbit hole the Republican base continues to go. Some are jumping off the train at least but not many.


well normal Tourist Visit day was worse and not cutting it; they're getting ready with newly re-named events and talking points for the midterms

see how they're distancing?









Pence says 'Trump is wrong' to say then-vice president had the right to overturn 2020 election


Former Vice President Mike Pence called out his former boss by name on Friday, saying that "President (Donald) Trump is wrong" in claiming that Pence had the right to overturn the 2020 election on January 6, 2021.




www.cnn.com





i see a little coup of it's own against Trump. within the last week 1) their messaging is changing 2) Trump is costly to RNC with clear and ever present danger of him dragging them down 3) Lindsay Graham and Susan Collins 4) Trump and DeSantis are competing and Florida is not big enough for both.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> If he did procure bail, it would inevitably be paid for by the RNC as they have been subsidizing all his legal challenges,The congame continues


i'm not sure it would, they seem to be trying to distances themselves from him recently...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> When your net worth, property valuations and even bank balances are all just shit you make up off the top of your head, it really helps to have others like the RNC pay your bills for things like attorneys in real money. Must be nice.
> The next time I play monopoly, I’m implementing Trump rules for myself. I’m gonna just finance all my houses and hotels on credit and base my collateral on interviews I give to Vanity Fair. My kids are gonna be pissed but screw them. Anyone who questions the legality of my Monopoly strategy will just get large protests staged on their own properties. #Winning!
> 
> Calling the January 6th insurrection “respectable political discourse” is just such horseshit. Deeper down the rabbit hole the Republican base continues to go. Some are jumping off the train at least but not many.


this is intriguing...we could expand on that, call it Magatopoly? trumpopoly? Qtardopoly?...
have community chest cards like "renovate your mid town condo and stiff the contractors, award yourself 1 million trumpbucks" or maybe "you judge a beauty contest, and don't get caught fondling an underage entrant, award yourself 1 million trumpbuks, AND a Golden Laurel"...
the little tokens could be a wallet, a subpoena, a big mac, and a cheeto...
i think we may be on to something here, if i go to the store and see this game before we release it, i'm suing one of you guys...


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 5, 2022)

Found this yesterday (Mueller report, was looking for the nudging people to not vote if they wouldn't vote for Trump for a different thread) and it sounded very familiar. This added with Roger Stone pushing the 'Stop the Steal' slogan in 2016 and you get a direct preview of the shitcannery that Trump and the insurrectionist RINO's pulled on the American people on J6 2020.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure it would, they seem to be trying to distances themselves from him recently...


kind of like he REEKS?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is intriguing...we could expand on that, call it Magatopoly? trumpopoly? Qtardopoly?...
> have community chest cards like "renovate your mid town condo and stiff the contractors, award yourself 1 million trumpbucks" or maybe "you judge a beauty contest, and don't get caught fondling an underage entrant, award yourself 1 million trumpbuks, AND a Golden Laurel"...
> the little tokens could be a wallet, a subpoena, a big mac, and a cheeto...
> i think we may be on to something here, if i go to the store and see this game before we release it, i'm suing one of you guys...


you can buy it on ebay.









Trump Monopoly, Rare Sealed Collectors Edition, Vintage from Trump Atlantic City | eBay


From Trump Plaza Casino Atlantic City New Jersey. Includes six collectible pewter tokens.



www.ebay.com





don't feel bad someone beat me to the Trump toilet seat.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2022)

this could be awesome. all of the jan 6 defendants subpoeanaing (sp?) trump as a witness. LMAO!!!









Jan. 6 defendant asks to subpoena Trump as trial witness


A defendant who faces multiple charges connected to the Jan. 6, 2021, storming of the Capitol is asking to subpoena former President Trump, among others, as a trial witness.Attorney Samuel Shamansky on Friday submitted court filings on behalf of his client, Jan. 6 defendant Dustin Thompson...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is intriguing...we could expand on that, call it Magatopoly? trumpopoly? Qtardopoly?...
> have community chest cards like "renovate your mid town condo and stiff the contractors, award yourself 1 million trumpbucks" or maybe "you judge a beauty contest, and don't get caught fondling an underage entrant, award yourself 1 million trumpbuks, AND a Golden Laurel"...
> the little tokens could be a wallet, a subpoena, a big mac, and a cheeto...
> i think we may be on to something here, if i go to the store and see this game before we release it, i'm suing one of you guys...


Kleptopia



https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/trump-among-the-kleptocrats/2020/09/03/db0fef02-ed5d-11ea-ab4e-581edb849379_story.html



I checked out a copy from our local library. The first chapters put a completely different light on what Putin has been up to. He's using the international capitalist system with help from European banks that have been serving the politically powerful to stash dirty money for hundreds of years. The banks are so good at it and have been doing it for so long, they aren't even aware there is anything wrong with helping dictators launder blood from their money.

Reading the book and the red flags he lists to help recognize this kind of corruption is eye opening. There can be no doubt that Trump is up to his rectum shaped mouth in that cesspool. If RICO laws are invoked after Trump loses his tax case in NY, a whole new can of worms will reveal the extent to which Trump has been serving as money launderer for Putin and other dictators.

Excerpt from the opening paragraphs of the book review (Sept 3, 2020):

_The United States is a money-laundering mecca. Our legal system, corporate lawyers, bankers, real estate agents, title companies and accountants are eager to turn dirty money into gold. Or yachts. Or sparkling new luxury condos in Manhattan and South Florida. Though the true owners of these clean assets largely hide from view, the fact that America welcomes big dirty money from abroad is no secret. The mystery, however, is why our leaders in Washington have not taken the simple steps to stop this.

In June 2019, the Senate Judiciary Committee held a hearing on “Combating Kleptocracy: Beneficial Ownership, Money Laundering, and Other Reforms.” Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse (D-R.I.) laid out the problem starkly: “America too often enables global corruption” by providing leaders who loot their countries “the shelter of our rule of law for their ill-gotten gains.”
The expert witnesses agreed on the need for a critical legal reform: Congress should pass a law to require that the owners of shell companies, including those created just to make cash purchases, be disclosed. Despite bipartisan support in the House and the Senate for such a bill, it is not moving.

Even if it passed both chambers, it’s unclear whether President Trump would sign it into law. _


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 5, 2022)

just had to share…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> just had to share…
> 
> View attachment 5080467


Those who can make people believe absurdities, can also make them commit atrocities.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> *Kleptopia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've been concentrating on the name when America and Canada pull the trigger..AmeriCan

it's meant to be..you're already in the name.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> i've been concentrating on the name when America and Canada pull the trigger..AmeriCan
> 
> it's meant to be..you're already in the name.


whats wrong with CanErica?....you could at least give them top billing


----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> whats wrong with CanErica?....you could at least give them top billing


Sorry, don't want it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2022)

printer said:


> Sorry, don't want it.


tough shit, you're stuck with us now


----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2022)

It is a long list.

*These people have been subpoenaed by the Jan. 6 panel*
In addition to those who have been subpoenaed, the committee has requested voluntary interviews from House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.), Reps. Scott Perry (R-Pa.) and Jim Jordan (R-Ohio), Fox News Host Sean Hannity and Ivanka Trump.

The subpoena list is vast, with recipients ranging from top White House officials and close allies of former President Trump to social media platforms and rally organizers.
Here is a list of all the people and organizations that have received a subpoena from the committee thus far.








These people have been subpoenaed by the Jan. 6 panel


The House select committee’s investigation into the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol is ramping up roughly seven months after the panel was formed.The committee, which is composed of seven Democ…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2022)

printer said:


> It is a long list.
> 
> *These people have been subpoenaed by the Jan. 6 panel*
> In addition to those who have been subpoenaed, the committee has requested voluntary interviews from House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.), Reps. Scott Perry (R-Pa.) and Jim Jordan (R-Ohio), Fox News Host Sean Hannity and Ivanka Trump.
> ...


don't wanna read that...not going to read anything else about the 1/6 panel till the headlines say "indictments issued"...then i'll get interested again, until then


same thing with any stories about trump being investigated, or any stories about Garland...unless the words indictments, charges, or arrests are prominent in the headlines...


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2022)

printer said:


> It is a long list.
> 
> *These people have been subpoenaed by the Jan. 6 panel*
> In addition to those who have been subpoenaed, the committee has requested voluntary interviews from House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.), Reps. Scott Perry (R-Pa.) and Jim Jordan (R-Ohio), Fox News Host Sean Hannity and Ivanka Trump.
> ...


the fever has broken.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't wanna read that...not going to read anything else about the 1/6 panel till the headlines say "indictments issued"...then i'll get interested again, until then
> View attachment 5080547
> 
> same thing with any stories about trump being investigated, or any stories about Garland...unless the words indictments, charges, or arrests are prominent in the headlines...


Yeah, well, 

I would prefer if the drip, drip, drip of bad news for Trump and his band of fascist kleptocrats continues throughout the 2022 campaign season. 

For titillation to help keep your attention, imagine the strip search given to Ivanka when she heads into the penitentiary. We won't discuss those details for Rudy.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 5, 2022)

imo trump is never going to jail because he has a history of getting away with it.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't wanna read that...not going to read anything else about the 1/6 panel till the headlines say "indictments issued"...then i'll get interested again, until then
> View attachment 5080547
> 
> same thing with any stories about trump being investigated, or any stories about Garland...unless the words indictments, charges, or arrests are prominent in the headlines...


i agree and choose good trouble instead while waiting.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 5, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> imo trump is never going to jail because he has a history of getting away with it.


You've said so before. Why should we care about your unintelligent and uninformed posts?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> imo trump is never going to jail because he has a history of getting away with it.


that's because when you have money you can afford attorneys to tie up the system and leverage loopholes such as bankruptcy every 7 years.


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You've said so before. Why should we care about your unintelligent and uninformed posts?


you don't have to. im being democratic about it, so there ya go.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> tough shit, you're stuck with us now


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, well,
> 
> I would prefer if the drip, drip, drip of bad news for Trump and his band of fascist kleptocrats continues throughout the 2022 campaign season.
> 
> For titillation to help keep your attention, imagine the strip search given to Ivanka when she heads into the penitentiary. We won't discuss those details for Rudy.


Rudy will enjoy his..we need an official Trump Org Mugshot thread to replace Confederacy of Dunces.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> tough shit, you're stuck with us now


We always were. What do you expect…..we have one diesel sub that works, kind of. Love ya brother


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


i've been thinking about us seriously and how to do it.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> We always were. What do you expect…..we have one diesel sub that works, kind of. Love ya brother


this will solidify Democracy and we'll give the Righties, Alberta they'll be happy- its already mapped out..think of it..a WHOLE province.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> i've been thinking about us seriously and how to do it.


I’m married.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m married.


Reason or excuse? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 5, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> you don't have to. im being democratic about it, so there ya go.


Do you talk to yourself like this all the time? You have shared nothing of interest, mostly just shit posts.

Not that there is anything wrong with it. I'm just pointing out that your posts contain nothing of interest.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> imo trump is never going to jail because he has a history of getting away with it.


i agree and disagree...he won't go to prison for sedition, he has too many ways to weasel out of that..i'm not entirely convinced pence's speech isn't a set up for donny to be able to claim plausible deniability...how could it be sedition if he thought it was legal?
However....the state of new york has what appears to be an iron clad case against him for tax fraud, which is what brought Al Capone down...and he's very unlikely to get out of one day of any sentence he receives there.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2022)

hey what happened to Cathedral? why did he get banned?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 5, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> hey what happened to Cathedral? why did he get banned?


I too noticed he hasn't posted in a while and posted a "where you been" reply about a week ago. Nothing thus far. Did he get banned or is he just not posting? It's a good thing to take a break from this shit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I too noticed he hasn't posted in a while and posted a "where you been" reply about a week ago. Nothing thus far. Did he get banned or is he just not posting? It's a good thing to take a break from this shit.


I can’t imagine him being banned. He’s a most reasonable and respectful poster.

A break now and then is a good thing, for sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Talk about reality TV! Like watching the drunk neighbors across the street wrestle naked on their front lawn while they toss beer cans on ours!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Talk about reality TV! Like watching the drunk neighbors across the street wrestle naked on their front lawn while they toss beer cans on ours!


Thankfully Americans aren’t as interested in watching us as we are them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


is that Lay's ketchup flavored? that is definitely north of the border stuff.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I too noticed he hasn't posted in a while and posted a "where you been" reply about a week ago. Nothing thus far. Did he get banned or is he just not posting? It's a good thing to take a break from this shit.





CunningCanuk said:


> I can’t imagine him being banned. He’s a most reasonable and respectful poster.
> 
> A break now and then is a good thing, for sure.


he's not who you thought he was. el socko.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> is that Lay's ketchup flavored? that is definitely north of the border stuff.


Only in Canada!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Only in Canada!


is canada in general on the pickle flavored stuff like we are? chips, sunflower seeds, even as a shot of pickle juice


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2022)

Mr_X said:


> imo trump is never going to jail because he has a history of getting away with it.


There's a first time for everything and we won't have long to wait at all to find out. He might soon have a date in Georgia for state election crimes and after that in NY for fraud and other assorted sleazery. Seditious conspiracy might be the only federal crime he's charged with, though the list could be very long.

Trump will end up in prison and will be indicted and on trial by this summer, most likely by a state, federal charges will come later. The feds piling on will be redundant, he could get 5 years in Georgia and the rest of his miserable existence in a NY state prison. Garland will probably do Donald when he's imprisoned and muzzled by NY, the kingpin is always the last to fall in a conspiracy investigation. The DOJ will wait for the 1/6 panel report and then a grand jury while cleaning up the little fish and ground organizers, next up, guys like Rudy and Meadows who are probably desperate for deals or soon will be.

Donald will get out of prison in a bag, once the door slams behind his ass, he won't get back out alive.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> he's not who you thought he was. el socko.


Do tell!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> is canada in general on the pickle flavored stuff like we are? chips, sunflower seeds, even as a shot of pickle juice


Yes. Lots of dill pickle flavoured snacks here too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> is canada in general on the pickle flavored stuff like we are? chips, sunflower seeds, even as a shot of pickle juice


Opened a bag of sour cream an onion chips once, smelt like someone barfed in the bag before sealing it up!


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Thankfully Americans aren’t as interested in watching us as we are them.


number two!!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Opened a bag of sour cream an onion chips once, smelt like someone barfed in the bag before sealing it up!


i'm not a ranch fan. not much on sour cream and chive either. . i like original lays or anything in salt and vinegar


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> number two!!!!


You definitely want him on your team. lol.


----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> We always were. What do you expect…..we have one diesel sub that works, kind of. Love ya brother


I thought the one at the Edmonton Mall was electric.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I can’t imagine him being banned. He’s a most reasonable and respectful poster.
> 
> A break now and then is a good thing, for sure.


i'm not at liberty to go into details, but he was a sock who did something deplorale on his main, and is banned, at least for a while


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not at liberty to go into details, but he was a sock who did something deplorale on his main, and is banned, at least for a while


Obviously I’m out of the loop.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Kleptopia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of the info from the "Pandora papers" that shows the tax havens will come into play with this.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not at liberty to go into details, but he was a sock who did something deplorale on his main, and is banned, at least for a while


i enjoyed his intelligence.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> This reminds me of the info from the "Pandora papers" that shows the tax havens will come into play with this.


Pandora papers play a role. I wouldn't buy the book but I'm glad it's in our library. I'm just in the beginning. The story begins in 2008. The author is foreshadowing same massive windfalls coming to kleptocrats and their bankers after the CDS market melt down. It doesn't read like a crime novel so much as a collection of short stories that tie together. Well written but still a hard slog to a person more attuned to SF-Sci Fi and fantasy genre. It's already affecting how I view the political situation of the day.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> This reminds me of the info from the "Pandora papers" that shows the tax havens will come into play with this.


i'm always mentioning how much of south florida they own + businesses.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 5, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I too noticed he hasn't posted in a while and posted a "where you been" reply about a week ago. Nothing thus far. Did he get banned or is he just not posting? It's a good thing to take a break from this shit.


his profile is gone.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


the battle drums


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2022)

Two things from the little I saw of Pence's aid on the the Sunday shows.

#1. RNC's 'legitimate political discourse' reminds me of the Republican line of 'legitimate rape'.

#2. The Republican go to of saying something along the lines of 'Biden won the election, but there are 'serious' questions about the legality of what the states did with the election' hinting at shit like mail in voting. And the thing is that they are trolling a 'both sides' issue to block any real discussion of the shit that all the Republicans on the state level did to screw with the counting and ability to vote in large areas that tend to largely go Democratic. For example in the states where they forced any counting of mail in votes until after the polls closed to give Trump the ability to cry about 'his lead' on day of voters due to his pretending like the pandemic was not going on, and the idiots like the ones in Michigan who were saying that they were not going to certify the Wayne county votes, etc. 

This way what the Republicans new line about why they want to snowflake about the election is legit, but their reasoning that they play to their cult that is being lied to nonstop by the right wing propaganda machine (Fox/Newsmax/OANN on TV, Hate radio, bullshit news esque websites that are just HQ bullshit, militarized trolls (foreign and domestic), print (like the Chinese cultist Epoch Times), etc) to spin the tag line of 'states were doing bad shit' into something that loses all credibility and becomes a ink blot test.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2022)

‘Stop the Steal’ Organizer Scored Big Payout at Curious Time


Ali Alexander received a major payout to his old consulting firm right when he was subpoenaed.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2022)

*Trump Used ‘Burn Bags’ To Destroy Docs, Took Records To Mar-a-Lago*





Chris Hayes: “I wonder why the Trump administration was actively moving, shredding and destroying records, including those related to the investigation into Jan. 6?”


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

Author reveals how Peter Thiel helped Trump cut a deal with Facebook to evade fact checking


Max Chafkin wrote "The Contrarian: Peter Thiel and Silicon Valley’s Pursuit of Power," a biography about Facebook's controversial power broker.




dworkinreport.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Author reveals how Peter Thiel helped Trump cut a deal with Facebook to evade fact checking
> 
> 
> Max Chafkin wrote "The Contrarian: Peter Thiel and Silicon Valley’s Pursuit of Power," a biography about Facebook's controversial power broker.
> ...


Thiel is nothing but another Silicon POS.

i wonder if Elizabeth Holmes is still 'faking it until making it', while awaiting her sentencing?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

Senate GOP Leader Mitch McConnell breaks with RNC over Jan. 6: “It was a violent insurrection for the purpose of trying to prevent the peaceful transfer of power after a legitimately certified election.” 


This gives me some small hope that Stinky will end up being prosecuted.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

The turtle even used the word "insurrection", he must know the truth is coming out and he's hoping to survive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490878469127143425


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2022)

Trump, the great divider, Mitch wants rid of Trump like a bad case of roids and is the reason the republicans lost two seats in Georgia and that he is the minority leader! Keep it up Donald, wait until someone indicts him if ya wanna see nuts! Trying Trump in Georgia this summer or early fall would have the biggest impact on the 2022 election IMHO. Several high state GOP officials will have to testify against him and Donald could do a Georgia two on steroids and keep his base home, just 10% in many places makes all the difference.

Donald wants to refight the 2020 election and keeps bringing up the insurrection, Mitch wants him and 1/6 to go away ASAP. If not for Trump, they could win the house and senate back, so it needs to be war before primary season.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*McConnell: Jan. 6 Was 'Violent Insurrection' After A Legitimate Election*


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The turtle even used the word "insurrection", he must know the truth is coming out and he's hoping to survive.


he's also blasting the RNC for their moves on cheney and kinzinger. 

first miss lindsey bailing and now the turtle. this is getting good. little marco rubio also said something against the insurrection last week i think.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> he's also blasting the RNC for their moves on cheney and kinzinger.
> 
> first miss lindsey bailing and now the turtle. this is getting good. little marco rubio also said something against the insurrection last week i think.


Was this before or after Rubio gave DeSantis a reach around?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 8, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Was this before or after Rubio gave DeSantis a reach around?


i hope desantis runs against trump. 

and the 1 person that i almost want to see in prison as much as trump is ted cruz. he might the biggest asshole in congress. 

we've got 3 clerks of court in CO under investigation for downloading data from the voting machines here. i think 2 sent it to the pillow guy. you following this @schuylaar ? elbert, douglas and mesa counties


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> he might the biggest asshole in congress.


Thank god he gave up on his supreme court intentions. He is a terrible human


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 8, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Thank god he gave up on his supreme court intentions. He is a terrible human


he's creepy too. and a horrible human like you said. "I didn't know they could stack shit that high, Private Cruz" lol


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Thiel is nothing but another Silicon POS.
> 
> i wonder if Elizabeth Holmes is still 'faking it until making it', while awaiting her sentencing?


"I'll have what she's having."


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> he's creepy too. and a horrible human like you said. "I didn't know they could stack shit that high, Private Cruz" lol


He is the perfect example of what is what is wrong with our political system. A total shitbag in a position to interfere with normal business


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

Michigan MAGA protesters embrace ‘terrorist’ label — and turn on ‘coward’ GOP co-chair


Pro-Trump protesters gathered at the Michigan Capitol on Tuesday to call for a "forensic audit" of the state's 2020 election results. Social media posts advertising the rally called for "thousands" to fill the Capitol and show lawmakers “how strong the grassroots patriots are.” However, only...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan MAGA protesters embrace ‘terrorist’ label — and turn on ‘coward’ GOP co-chair
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump protesters gathered at the Michigan Capitol on Tuesday to call for a "forensic audit" of the state's 2020 election results. Social media posts advertising the rally called for "thousands" to fill the Capitol and show lawmakers “how strong the grassroots patriots are.” However, only...
> ...


*However, only about 80 people showed up, and they opted not to go inside because they didn't want reporters to say they had "stormed the Capitol," according to a report from MLive.com.*

sweet


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan MAGA protesters embrace ‘terrorist’ label — and turn on ‘coward’ GOP co-chair
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump protesters gathered at the Michigan Capitol on Tuesday to call for a "forensic audit" of the state's 2020 election results. Social media posts advertising the rally called for "thousands" to fill the Capitol and show lawmakers “how strong the grassroots patriots are.” However, only...
> ...


I hope they were vaxxed, from the photo, there were a few seniors among the 80 idiots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i hope desantis runs against trump.
> 
> and the 1 person that i almost want to see in prison as much as trump is ted cruz. he might the biggest asshole in congress.
> 
> we've got 3 clerks of court in CO under investigation for downloading data from the voting machines here. i think 2 sent it to the pillow guy. you following this @schuylaar ? elbert, douglas and mesa counties


yes, they are costing Colorado all brand new voting machines because Polis isn't fucking around. one of them let a regular person to copy down all the passwords while she was attending MyPllowStopTheSteal symposium where the BIG REVEAL was going to happen.

her name was Tina and she hasn't been seen since.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


McCarthy's posse is getting smaller..


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope they were vaxxed, from the photo, there were a few seniors among the 80 idiots.


time to stop babysitting.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope they were vaxxed, from the photo, there were a few seniors among the 80 idiots.


Same old shit
Claiming the mantle of “patriots “
When they are just a loud minority


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Same old shit
> Claiming the mantle of “patriots “
> When they are just a loud minority


Hey, the convoy idiots here are full of Canadian flags, they carry them as they piss on the national war monument and grave of the unknown soldier, shouting "freedumb". The unvaxxed make up less than 10% of the population, with a bunch of frustrated kids who are tired of masks and mandates hanging on. Most of the unvaxxed in Canada are 18 to 30 year old's, who think they are immortal and are along for the ride, or to see the sights. The actual number of unvaxxed right wing nuts, antivaxxers and Nazis making up the nucleus of the disruption is small.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> her name was Tina and she hasn't been seen since


she made a brief appearance and is now arrested. different felony apparently








Mesa County clerk Tina Peters arrested in Grand Junction, suspected of deceiving judge


Grand Junction police officers arrested Mesa County Clerk and Recorder Tina Peters on Tuesday morning at Main Street Bagels after she resisted a search warrant.




www.denverpost.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> she made a brief appearance and is now arrested. different felony apparently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mesa county = Boebert Territory

she was in court, recording a BIG no-no.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> resisted a warrant = on the run.
> 
> mesa county = Boebert Territory


there's a video of her being arrested at a bagel shop in grand junction. it's pretty funny. she's yelling and one point tried to kick one of the officers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490878469127143425


then perhaps at least half of republicans should stop doing shit so heinous that even the other republicans can't stomach it....? just a suggestion...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump, the great divider, Mitch wants rid of Trump like a bad case of roids and is the reason the republicans lost two seats in Georgia and that he is the minority leader! Keep it up Donald, wait until someone indicts him if ya wanna see nuts! Trying Trump in Georgia this summer or early fall would have the biggest impact on the 2022 election IMHO. Several high state GOP officials will have to testify against him and Donald could do a Georgia two on steroids and keep his base home, just 10% in many places makes all the difference.
> 
> Donald wants to refight the 2020 election and keeps bringing up the insurrection, Mitch wants him and 1/6 to go away ASAP. If not for Trump, they could win the house and senate back, so it needs to be war before primary season.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *McConnell: Jan. 6 Was 'Violent Insurrection' After A Legitimate Election*


if they try trump, and fail, it will be a validation of all the shit the miserable cocksucker has done....it would be better to not try him if there is even the faintest chance of failure. it would be a lot better plan to go after every one of the republicans who had anything to do with 1/6, and anything else they can be tried for, and crush the entire party...then we can begin the nasty job of repairing the damage they continue to do right now


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2022)

https://www.avclub.com/jay-johnston-reportedly-fired-from-bobs-burgers-for-att-1848236327

fuck, now i'm kind of depressed...i LOVE Bob's Burgers...it's my background noise when i'm cleaning house or cooking half the time.
i just found out they're making a movie, and i just found out Jimmy Pesto-poplopovich is in trouble for being one of the participants in trump's insurrection...Jay Johnstone, who was also in mr. show and arrested development, is apparently a fucking trumptard...well, he played an asshole on Bob's, guess he wasn't really acting....


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 9, 2022)

After 40-50 years of brainwashing, of being told (among other shit) that THEY are not just the TRUE Americans, but that they’re 65-80% of the voting population - that ‘the rest’ of us are just the fleas on the dog, and ought to have no more say over the course of the nation than the fleas ought to have over the path the dog takes….

This is the smudge that grew into the “take back OUR country” shibboleth the so-called ‘right’ waves with such glee. I. They were fools to believe it, of course, but it wasn’t just them: it was workplace pressure, Fox & Limbaugh instead of music in the office, expectations and political “jokes” from management; it was religious pressure, as preachers stopped teaching about Jesus, turned him into the brand on the box, and started answering the question “what would Jesus do?” with fundamental mischaracterizations of what the red-letter Jesus might actually do - mischaracterizations that have their roots in white folk’s refusal to see anything wrong with what THEY’ve inherited, or the cost extracted from the servant population that’s always been our national dirty secret; it was family pressure from respected elders, brothers, lifetime friendships with others under the same pressures; It was economic pressure from a society in which prices and costs endlessly rise while wages evaporate, in which “anything for a buck” starts to sound almost honorable - even biblical.

Stir in a few pounds of resentment (they’re taking YOUR MONEY!) and as much misinformation as you can lay hands on, add some unexamined sense that there really IS something off around here, then into the pressure cooker for 4/5/6 years in accordan email with the directions provided by paid agents of the overthrow, as filtered through favorite relatives a mentor, and the same news “everybody else“ watches.

When the timer dings, it’s 01/06/21

What it was NOT was principled, the product of a “deeply-held religious conviction”, in line with the teachings of Christianity (or Judaism)…nor was it what Jesus might in fact do his own self.

NOT “legitimate political discourse”…by any imaginable definition…unless you want to adopt the standards of Hitler, Rohm, and the SA …in which case, I take exception: not in my country, and whatever it takes to stop it EVERY BIT as legitimate as the traitors who want to kill the USA and dance around in its skin.

Fortunately, the hoodwinked ‘real American patriots’ who’d rather trust *private* government than the system we have have no such majority. In their total numbers they sound like a lot…but the GOP has slipped badly since the Reagan days - which were themselves a catastrophic fall from the conservatives of the Eisenhower era.

The actual number of die-hard, yellow-dog MAGA devotees both old enough and eligible to vote has been hovering around 30% for a decade, and as more and more of the venal, racist anti-American core of “modern conservatism” is exposed, the smaller that number gets. McConnell’ declaration of war against the insurrectionist wing yesterday ensures that turnout in November will be depressed and deeply divided. After Watergate, the Republican base STAYED HOME. Now, in the wake of Trump’s confession, the mountain of misdeeds, the mountains of evidence and testimony and the hours of video footage that testify to their innumerable broken laws & deliberate destruction, and the utter lack of ANY PROOF FOR ANY OF THEIR BULLSHIT, I’m going out on a limb, to say I think this is the end of the GOP.

As a whole, the nation is still largely caught up in shock and disbelief, literally not knowing what to think or what to believe…but over the next 10 months, it’s going to sink in just how cold-blooded and calculated it all has been, just how thoroughly manipulated, misled and straight-up lied to we have been - how complicit American Christianity has been in our near-destruction. By November, every genuine Christian, every actual conservative, every true patriot will understand that the Republican Party is an existential threat to the nation and its people, and for the sake of our survival, it must be removed from our political life.

I believe this will happen in the most natural and most American way possible: their candidates will not be able to win, because too many will refuse to vote for them and/or will vote against them.

Either way, they’re cooked…or something worse will intervene.

Sure, I could be wrong - and sure, I hope I’m not. I find the emotions I feel regarding the nation and our circumstance to be essentially parental: I want it to stand up straight, look the world in the eye with a smile, not be a bully, not be a thief, not be a menace. I want it to stay out of the dirt, show respect, be fair, be honest, do it’s best.

I want it to grow up to be a force for good in the world, to get along with the other countries; to grow into a nation to be proud of - not afraid of; to show the qualities as a nation that I would respect and admire in a person.

Insha’llah


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

*Glenn Kirschner: Between Navarro And Draft Executive Order This Is Like 'Sedition For Dummies'*





The National Archives has asked the Department of Justice to investigate Donald Trump for his handling of White House documents. Joy Reid and her panel discuss these allegations.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2022)

all this makes me wonder if we still have hanging/firing squad for Treason???


----------



## printer (Feb 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> all this makes me wonder if we still have hanging/firing squad for Treason???


I think cement shoes might be more appropriate. That is if you can get a pair that does not aggravate bone spurs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

There is no way Merrick Garland can get away without indicting Trump federally, he might wait until a state does him first, but in the end he will have to do Donald for some of his federal crimes at least. He has no choice really and might have to explain why there are no on going investigations one day, if there are in fact, none. Garland would essentially be an accessory after the fact, if he does not act and would literally make a mockery of the law. There are so many easily proved crimes to choose from, the fruit is hanging down to the ground in abundance.

I do see the advantages of some delay however, for political purposes, because politics is a factor here too. Donald running around loose in 2022 while facing a ton of legal shit, will be very bad for republicans, who wanna regroup and get ready to fight the election. The more heat he feels the crazier he will get and leadership of his army of morons and the mentally ill, is about all he has left. America's only hope is if Trump divides the GOP and keeps some of his base home on election day, as he panics and flails around on his way down. The hearings and indictments will help persuade the reasonable, but we've seen plenty of evidence that facts don't matter with Trump's base, crazy and stupid does though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2022)

printer said:


> I think cement shoes might be more appropriate. That is if you can get a pair that does not aggravate bone spurs.


naw that will ruin the water supply


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> all this makes me wonder if we still have hanging/firing squad for Treason???


Around 1998 they changed the penalties for treason and sedition at the federal level.
What use to be a death sentence is now 20 years in prison.
Worst of all, no more firing squads, which means people are losing their job over this.
Fired from the firing squad, what an absolutely humiliating predicament.


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Feb 10, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> Around 1998 they changed the penalties for treason and sedition at the federal level.
> What use to be a death sentence is now 20 years in prison.
> Worst of all, no firing squads, which means people are losing their job over this.
> Fired from the firing squad, what an absolutely humiliating predicament.


Wow…talk about being soft on crime….


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> naw that will ruin the water supply


Drop ‘em in a dry well in a ghost town somewhere in middle Nevada


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 10, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> Fired from the firing squad, what an absolutely humiliating predicament.


Being fired from is better than being fired at.


----------



## Bagginski (Feb 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There is no way Merrick Garland can get away without indicting Trump federally, he might wait until a state does him first, but in the end he will have to do Donald for some of his federal crimes at least. He has no choice really and might have to explain why there are no on going investigations one day, if there are in fact, none. Garland would essentially be an accessory after the fact, if he does not act and would literally make a mockery of the law. There are so many easily proved crimes to choose from, the fruit is hanging down to the ground in abundance.
> 
> I do see the advantages of some delay however, for political purposes, because politics is a factor here too. Donald running around loose in 2022 while facing a ton of legal shit, will be very bad for republicans, who wanna regroup and get ready to fight the election. The more heat he feels the crazier he will get and leadership of his army of morons and the mentally ill, is about all he has left. America's only hope is if Trump divides the GOP and keeps some of his base home on election day, as he panics and flails around on his way down. The hearings and indictments will help persuade the reasonable, but we've seen plenty of evidence that facts don't matter with Trump's base, crazy and stupid does though.


Trump’s gonna completely lose his shit once public hearings start.
We ain’t seen nothin’ yet…but from this point, he can only lose harder: the GOP/MAGA split will get deeper and wider - and the invective will involve gesticulations, insane playground insults, snot, and bloody spittle in ever increasing extremes from MAGA, Ted Cruz rolling around on stage speaking in tongues, and Choker Quarrelsome will strangle on his own black bile, on-air. The effect will be to engage the natural instinct of all humans to move away from the obviously crazy/dangerous ones; MAGA could come out of Election Day with only 20-25% of votes cast…and only a toehold on power.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Drop ‘em in a dry well in a ghost town somewhere in middle Nevada


stake them to the nevada nuke testing grounds? Horrible cancerious death??


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> After 40-50 years of brainwashing, of being told (among other shit) that THEY are not just the TRUE Americans, but that they’re 65-80% of the voting population - that ‘the rest’ of us are just the fleas on the dog, and ought to have no more say over the course of the nation than the fleas ought to have over the path the dog takes….
> 
> This is the smudge that grew into the “take back OUR country” shibboleth the so-called ‘right’ waves with such glee. I. They were fools to believe it, of course, but it wasn’t just them: it was workplace pressure, Fox & Limbaugh instead of music in the office, expectations and political “jokes” from management; it was religious pressure, as preachers stopped teaching about Jesus, turned him into the brand on the box, and started answering the question “what would Jesus do?” with fundamental mischaracterizations of what the red-letter Jesus might actually do - mischaracterizations that have their roots in white folk’s refusal to see anything wrong with what THEY’ve inherited, or the cost extracted from the servant population that’s always been our national dirty secret; it was family pressure from respected elders, brothers, lifetime friendships with others under the same pressures; It was economic pressure from a society in which prices and costs endlessly rise while wages evaporate, in which “anything for a buck” starts to sound almost honorable - even biblical.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I can agree, man.

Can't you sense the desperation? 

It comes from own goals, like gazpacho police and "it was legitimate political discourse", they are so wound up they can't even think straight. Desperation leads to bad choices and they are making many.

It comes from the many trolls who come here. Really, a political forum on a pot board? How many trolls are out there that they find the time to come here? They are all dumb as a rock and that's an insult to rocks. 

The desperation oozes from Trump, who brags about his huge rallies when we can all see the venue has a few hundred paid attendants. Also, look at how they pack the background behind Trump with Black people wearing "The Black for Trump", in stark contrast to pictures of people in the building are all old whites. 

It comes from the outrage expressed by perma-Trumpers jumping all over their one powerful Congressman, Moscow Mitch who is refuting the "legitimate discourse" line with an obvious description of Jan 6 as violent act of sedition. 

And now they are trying to take down the automotive industry. Whatever happened to the "bring back jobs" slogans? 



So, it seems to me that it took less than a year and the foundations are falling apart. 

It's not over. I hope nobody thinks I'm wishing for it but the violence we will see this summer is going to be epic. Mostly from white terrorists who refuse to accept majority rule. The next four years will be more of the same. 

Yet, I'm beginning to feel optimistic that we will get out of this with a better future and a multicultural social democracy on the horizon.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Trump’s gonna completely lose his shit once public hearings start.
> We ain’t seen nothin’ yet…but from this point, he can only lose harder: the GOP/MAGA split will get deeper and wider - and the invective will involve gesticulations, insane playground insults, snot, and bloody spittle in ever increasing extremes from MAGA, Ted Cruz rolling around on stage speaking in tongues, and Choker Quarrelsome will strangle on his own black bile, on-air. The effect will be to engage the natural instinct of all humans to move away from the obviously crazy/dangerous ones; MAGA could come out of Election Day with only 20-25% of votes cast…and only a toehold on power.


When do the public hearings start? This month, right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> When do the public hearings start? This month, right?


They were suppose to start soon, but I think as they rolled over Trump's many rocks, new slimy things emerged that require more grilling of the underlings to get the facts and documents first. The DOJ better start coming through soon with some support on congressional subpoenas, they appear to be in no rush with any of this stuff. Where are the wire taps and bugs? I guess they don't need such stuff when they confess on TV and there are literally tons of documents. The legal fruit is hanging so low it's rotting on the ground FFS!


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 10, 2022)

The NY Times is now reporting that the January 6th Committee has evidence of gaps in White House call logs on January 6, 2021. This was a coverup, and anyone responsible must be held accountable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

They shouldn't be too hard to reconstruct Donald calls, they have a pretty good idea who he was calling, there is a limited list and other ways of getting the information on who and when. I'm sure they destroyed evidence too.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jan. 6 Committee Finds Gaps In Trump Call Logs From Day Of Capitol Riot*





The January 6 select committee has found gaps in the call logs of former President Trump on the day of the Capitol riot in records obtained by the White House. NBC's Leigh Ann Caldwell, Garrett Haake and the New York Times' Luke Broadwater have details.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2022)

Cheney: Jan. 6 investigation is about ‘fidelity’ to the Constitution


Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) repeated what she characterized as her commitment to the Constitution and defended the actions of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack …




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 10, 2022)

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/judge-rebukes-rncs-legitimate-political-discourse-language-jan/story?id=82809655

it's sad that these assholes took advantage of a brain damaged vet, they should consider altering his community service time to therapy time?...but it's great that this judge refuses to parrot political idiocy.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 10, 2022)

the cool thing is that the republicans believe it's up to Kamala Harris, who the next president is....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2022)

proof that rich entitled white women can be magats, too.....
shes breaking the terms of her plea agreement, if i was the judge i'd slap her ass into a cell so hard she'd bounce off the back wall
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/justice-department/jan-6-rioter-beverly-hills-second-thoughts-guilty-plea-rcna15737


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2022)

*What We Know About Trump's Missing Phone Call Logs*





White House records obtained by the January 6 committee don't show any phone calls to or from then-President Donald Trump, including some the panel knows he made with Republican lawmakers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2022)

*Flush Away The Evidence?: The Trump Toilet Obsession Takes A Crooked Turn*





Chris Hayes: “We learned about another way the ex-President was apparently destroying documents. And it actually might answer one of the long-standing mysteries of the Trump administration.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2022)

Another sign of Donald's coming demise? The case in Georgia is pretty cut and dried, it shouldn't take the grand jury too long to recommend charges. So there could be bigly trouble in Georgia for the GOP a real internal civil war, with Kempt running for office against Stacy Abrams for Gov and Warnock for senate. Donald will be freaking out on the party in Georgia this spring and summer. Kempt and other GOP officials will have to testify at Trump's trial, then there's that recording of Trump, it's basically a slam dunk and will most likely be on TV as a bonus!

Looks like the long knives are out for Donald in the GOP establishment and they know something. Jesus what a shit show his trial in Fulton Co Georgia will be, he could cause the republicans to lose the state and fuck himself out of a pardon when the time comes to send him up the river!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about the Republican Govs' strange move in Georgia....*


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another sign of Donald's coming demise? The case in Georgia is pretty cut and dried, it shouldn't take the grand jury too long to recommend charges. So there could be bigly trouble in Georgia for the GOP a real internal civil war, with Kempt running for office against Stacy Abrams for Gov and Warnock for senate. Donald will be freaking out on the party in Georgia this spring and summer. Kempt and other GOP officials will have to testify at Trump's trial, then there's that recording of Trump, it's basically a slam dunk and will most likely be on TV as a bonus!
> 
> Looks like the long knives are out for Donald in the GOP establishment and they know something. Jesus what a shit show his trial in Fulton Co Georgia will be, he could cause the republicans to lose the state and fuck himself out of a pardon when the time comes to send him up the river!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Let's talk about the Republican Govs' strange move in Georgia....*


Some day, maybe soon, Georgia will be unKempt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Some day, maybe soon, Georgia will be unKempt.


If Donald is indicted, Kempt and other GOP officials will testify against him while running for office against Stacy Abrams, what do you think Donald will do? He will turn on the republican party in 2022, not just in Georgia either and screw them and himself in the process. With Donald revenge and retribution come before common sense and reason. If the democrats can win in 2022, they can fix the system and level the playing field enough to keep the GOP out of power in 2024.

Donald destroyed everything he ever had power over, the more complete his control, the more thorough the destruction. He only controlled part of the American government, but he has complete control over the republicans.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 12, 2022)

The bodycam footage from the Tina Peters incident


On Feb. 11, following a public records request, GJPD released the bodycam footage recorded by officers during the incident with Tina Peters at Main Street Bagels in Downtown Grand Junction. Here&#8…




www.westernslopenow.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 12, 2022)

*Why Are There No Timely DOJ/Federal Indictments of Trump & Company: An Insider's Perspective*





Donald Trump and many of his corrupt associates have committed crimes in plan sight. Yet there has not been a single federal indictment. There are a number of institutional reasons that the Department of Justice often takes longer than is optimal to indict cases. 

This video discusses the differences between state criminal investigations (which are generally "reactive") and federal investigations (which are generally "proactive"). It also addresses how most crimes that violate federal law also violate state law, giving the feds the opportunity to decline to take jurisdiction over the case and leave the work to the states. Finally, this video takes on the three ways federal grand jury investigations generally conclude, and why the fact that federal prosecutors almost never lose a case is not necessarily a good thing. All these observations come from the perspective of someone who spent nearly a quarter-century at the Department of Justice.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 12, 2022)

Well I can only assume Kingstonian’s go to bed early ! Our big protest in front of city hall is a fizzle lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2022)

Rudy is broke and desperate, he needs a deal and doing Donald is the price, Trump threw him under the bus and Rudy can't afford the legal help he needs, besides, he knows he's fucked. Dunno if congress will give him immunity, they should require mitigation of his crimes, a public confession of the big lie and make the fucker do PSA about it too. Rudy is is in a lot of deep shit, not just with 1/6 either.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Jan. 6 panel 'fully' expects Giuliani to cooperate with subpoena, Kinzinger says


The committee subpoenaed Giuliani last month along with three other Trump allies.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## printer (Feb 14, 2022)

*Trump memo drafter claims executive privilege over 11,000 documents sought by Jan. 6 panel*
The drafter of two memos to the Trump campaign outlining a strategy for denying President Biden’s election victory is seeking to withhold more than 11,000 pages of his emails from the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol.

John Eastman, a Chapman University professor who was subpoenaed by the panel in November, said in a Sunday filing he completed a court-ordered review of roughly half his email trove, some 46,000 pages, and found those emails should be covered by attorney-client privilege.
Eastman advised the Trump campaign both to use invented vice presidential authority to push back on election results and to get state legislatures to reject electors from certain states in order to deny President Biden a majority of the Electoral College vote.

Those memos became a blueprint for the Trump team in eyeing Congress and the states as avenues for unwinding the election, likely igniting Trump’s focus on having former Vice President Mike Pence buck the ceremonial duty of certifying the 2020 election results.
A judge ordered Eastman to review 1,500 pages of his emails per day after Eastman sued the committee in an effort to broadly block its access to his communications, which include more than 94,000 emails.

The filing, first reported by Politico, says Eastman has turned over 8,000 pages of documents to the committee, while his attorneys and the committee agreed to exclude 26,000 emails coming from a lengthy list of Republican listservs for various campaigns and from politicians and Trump associates.
While Eastman is thus far hoping to shield more than 11,000 pages of his emails, that figure will likely grow as he proceeds to review the remaining nearly 48,000 emails. 

The committee has previously complained that Eastman “has not provided sufficient information to determine the validity of Plaintiff’s privilege assertions,” its lawyer wrote in a Friday filing.
Eastman is one of several attorneys that has sought to defy the committee with attorney-client privilege claims.
But the privilege does not cover all communications with clients, particularly any legal advice given in the process of committing or with the intention of committing a crime or fraudulent act. 








Trump memo drafter claims executive privilege over 11,000 documents sought by Jan. 6 panel


The drafter of two memos to the Trump campaign outlining a strategy for denying President Biden’s election victory is seeking to withhold more than 11,000 pages of his emails from the House committ…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump memo drafter claims executive privilege over 11,000 documents sought by Jan. 6 panel*
> The drafter of two memos to the Trump campaign outlining a strategy for denying President Biden’s election victory is seeking to withhold more than 11,000 pages of his emails from the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol.
> 
> John Eastman, a Chapman University professor who was subpoenaed by the panel in November, said in a Sunday filing he completed a court-ordered review of roughly half his email trove, some 46,000 pages, and found those emails should be covered by attorney-client privilege.
> ...


"has not provided sufficient information"

Hmm. Sounds familiar. When have we heard that before?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> "has not provided sufficient information"
> 
> Hmm. Sounds familiar. When have we heard that before?


I have not been paying attention. Where?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I have not been paying attention. Where?


I don't know, man. I recall something about a landscaping company's parking lot but can't seem to place it.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know, man. I recall something about a landscaping company's parking lot but can't seem to place it.


Oh, I was hoping for something fresher.


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

Trump Won the election. It was stolen from him by Democrats, George Soros, Hilary, CNN and Mike Pence. The my pillow guy has the evidence. I swear.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oh, I was hoping for something fresher.
> 
> View attachment 5085656


If you are tired of it, imagine what the judges think about it. 



I have a ri-enn affidavid


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> If you are tired of it, imagine what the judges think about it.
> 
> View attachment 5085659
> 
> I have a ri-enn affidavid


I'm not sure we should be locking them up and separating them from their families guys? I mean is it right to separate families like this when one family member does something illegal? I mean these guys are gonna be lining up to get their 450 grand from the DOJ...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> I'm not sure we should be locking them up and separating them from their families guys? I mean is it right to separate families like this when one family member does something illegal? I mean these guys are gonna be lining up to get their 450 grand from the DOJ...


And yet you align with the folks to the *right* of the autocrat party who put people in power who planned and executed

wait for it

involuntary hysterectomies.


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> And yet you align with the folks to the *right* of the autocrat party who put people in power who planned and executed
> 
> wait for it
> 
> involuntary hysterectomies.


No man I just decided i wanna be a liberal now. Will you guys help me? I wanna get woke guys.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> I'm not sure we should be locking them up and separating them from their families guys? I mean is it right to separate families like this when one family member does something illegal? I mean these guys are gonna be lining up to get their 450 grand from the DOJ...


You think small. 

You'll probably need help reading it because some of the words will be hard to sound out but read up on Bayrock Group Inc. 

Obviously, you don't know how to use google, so a link is provided to help:









Correction: Trump Investigations-Sater-Lawsuit story


NEW YORK (AP) — In a story March 26 about Felix Sater, an associate of President Donald Trump, The Associated Press erroneously reported the name of a company named in a lawsuit against Sater. The...




apnews.com


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> And yet you align with the folks to the *right* of the autocrat party who put people in power who planned and executed
> 
> wait for it
> 
> involuntary hysterectomies.


He recently popped up in politics. Completely ignorant and illiterate.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> I wanna get woke guys


2BE1ASK1


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> You think small.
> 
> You'll probably need help reading it because some of the words will be hard to sound out but read up on Bayrock Group Inc.
> 
> ...


Fake News


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> Fake News


alternative facts


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> alternative facts


Changing Science


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> Changing Science


windmills cause cancer


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 14, 2022)

Yo-sem-ight
Y-someitoe
Y-so-met-tii
Yosemite


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 14, 2022)

Don't forget the birds,they're piled up so deep you can't see the ground.


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> windmills cause cancer


doesn't matter everyone will be dead in 3 years due to climate change.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 14, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't forget the birds,they're piled up so deep you can't see the ground.


people were dancing on rooftops in jersey city because of the dead birds.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> doesn't matter everyone will be dead in 3 years due to climate change.


I guess we have to endure another night of you meth posting.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> No man I just decided i wanna be a liberal now. Will you guys help me? I wanna get woke guys.


skunks don't change their stripes...and if they did, they'd still stink


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I guess we have to endure another night of you meth posting.


You could block me.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> Trump Won the election. It was stolen from him by Democrats, George Soros, Hilary, CNN and Mike Pence. The my pillow guy has the evidence. I swear.


And this is how we know the “libertarian” bit is moo plop


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> skunks don't change their stripes...and if they did, they'd still stink


No for real guys i just ordered a BLM shirt and I've got 3 protests scheduled for this week.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> Trump Won the election. It was stolen from him by Democrats, George Soros, Hilary, CNN and Mike Pence. The my pillow guy has the evidence. I swear.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> Fake News


i was going to say something snarky, but you just aren't worth the effort....why am i wasting time talking to a fucking magat moron?
just go about your life of stupidity and ignorance, and fear and hate...i got no more time to waste on you


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> No man I just decided i wanna be a liberal now. Will you guys help me? I wanna get woke guys.


Simple. Recognize that kleptocrats do not work for civil freedom or welfare.


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Simple. Recognize that kleptocrats do not work for civil freedom or welfare.
> 
> View attachment 5085674



Defund THE MAN ! Whoooo! Who's with me?


----------



## mooray (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> Defund THE MAN ! Whoooo! Who's with me?


Let's backtest it, because if an idea is good for tomorrow, then it was good for yesterday. So, what does America look like today, if the man were defunded two hundred and fifty years ago?


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> And this is how we know the “libertarian” bit is moo plop


How many conservatives do you know that grow pot bro? My grow journal is posted. Come on now.... I'm a fiscal conservative and a social liberal. I don't know what the fuck that makes me, up until recently i thought that meant libertarian. I've mostly always felt like that what changed is what's more important to me. Money and my standard of living became more important to me over the years than socal issues. When i was 18 my biggest political concern was legalize marijuana and criminal justice reform. At 33 my biggest concerns are my 401k balance and inflation.... The other things matter to me still but there just not as important to me anymore which is why I vote for fiscal conservatives.


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

mooray said:


> Let's backtest it, because if an idea is good for tomorrow, then it was good for yesterday. So, what does America look like today, if the man were defunded two hundred and fifty years ago?


Probably a lot like south America lmao


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> How many conservatives do you know that grow pot bro? My grow journal is posted. Come on now.... I'm a fiscal conservative and a social liberal. I don't know what the fuck that makes me, up until recently i thought that meant libertarian. I've mostly always felt like that what changed is what's more important to me. Money and my standard of living became more important to me over the years than socal issues. When i was 18 my biggest political concern was legalize marijuana and criminal justice reform. At 33 my biggest concerns are my 401k balance and inflation.... The other things matter to me still but there just not as important to me anymore which is why I vote for fiscal conservatives.


Your posts. You are a narc or an informant, right?

Who else would show up on a pot forum and almost immediately tell everybody you were once in prison but through the sweat off your brow are now a millionaire? Then you start pumping people for details on their lives.

I think snitch is probably it.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> How many conservatives do you know that grow pot bro? My grow journal is posted. Come on now.... I'm a fiscal conservative and a social liberal. I don't know what the fuck that makes me, up until recently i thought that meant libertarian. I've mostly always felt like that what changed is what's more important to me. Money and my standard of living became more important to me over the years than socal issues. When i was 18 my biggest political concern was legalize marijuana and criminal justice reform. At 33 my biggest concerns are my 401k balance and inflation.... The other things matter to me still but there just not as important to me anymore which is why I vote for fiscal conservatives.


Libertarians are not conservatives. They have thrown in with the new Reich.


----------



## mooray (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> Probably a lot like south America lmao


There are some great modern countries in South America, but yeah, probably not that awesome. Libertarians would pay zero taxes in their fantasy world, but that's just them being pawns in a republican corporate game. There are really only two types that want more freedom, A) the people that already operate with decency all on their own, in which case laws or no laws is no different to them, or B) piece of shit corps that want to dump their waste in your aquifer with impunity. Segment B fools segment A into making the most noise for them.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Your posts. You are a narc or an informant, right?
> 
> Who else would show up on a pot forum and almost immediately tell everybody you were once in prison but through the sweat off your brow are now a millionaire? Then you start pumping people for details on their lives.
> 
> I think snitch is probably it.


he even has a story.


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

mooray said:


> There are some great modern countries in South America, but yeah, probably not that awesome. Libertarians would pay zero taxes in their fantasy world, but that's just them being pawns in a republican corporate game. There are really only two types that want more freedom, A) the people that already operate decency all on their own, in which case laws or no laws is no different to them, or B) piece of shit corps that want to dump their waste in your aquifer with impunity. Segment B fools segment A into making the most noise for them.



Come on bro you have to realize when someone is speaking in hyperbole. When someone like me says I want the government to "stay the hell out of my wallet". Its not literal (maybe for some radicals it is). Its just a way to exaggerate a bit to get your point across. We all do it. Of course I know that taxes are necessary! I'm not an anarchist. My beef is the way in which the money is handled. 
,


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> Defund THE MAN ! Whoooo! Who's with me?


Not what I said, sigh


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> he even has a story.


Never said I was a millionaire lol. I guarantee I will be some day though. All of you could be if you play your cards right. Put 500 a month in a S&P 500 index fund every month for the next 30 years and you'll be a millionaire. Its a much better deal than social security... But i don't think the liberals want you to know that, they want to keep you mad at corporations and loyal to government.


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was going to say something snarky, but you just aren't worth the effort....why am i wasting time talking to a fucking magat moron?
> just go about your life of stupidity and ignorance, and fear and hate...i got no more time to waste on you


I'll miss you though...


----------



## mooray (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm negan said:


> Come on bro you have to realize when someone is speaking in hyperbole. When someone like me says I want the government to "stay the hell out of my wallet". Its not literal (maybe for some radicals it is). Its just a way to exaggerate a bit to get your point across. We all do it. Of course I know that taxes are necessary! I'm not an anarchist. My beef is the way in which the money is handled.


I didn't know, because many libertarians have pretty extreme views on taxation, but if you're fine with taxes, then you can see the issue has nothing to do with money. I go this route because I dislike a dodging of accountability and the accountability certainly doesn't stop with elected officials, because do you really think it's possible that they're shitty and we're awesome and somehow only the shitty people have been able to make their way into politics by fooling the awesome people? That's just not possible. What is very possible, or probable, is that we're actually not awesome, yet we think we're fucking amazing. Delusions of grandeur on the largest scale.


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

mooray said:


> I didn't know, because many libertarians have pretty extreme views on taxation, but if you're fine with taxes, then you can see the issue has nothing to do with money. I go this route because I dislike a dodging of accountability and the accountability certainly doesn't stop with elected officials, because do you really think it's possible that they're shitty and we're awesome and somehow only the shitty people have been able to make their way into politics by fooling the awesome people? That's just not possible. What is very possible, or probable, is that we're actually not awesome, yet we think we're fucking amazing. Delusions of grandeur on the largest scale.


I do not think that "government" is inherently bad or that the vast majority of people that work for government have bad intentions. I don't believe liberals have bad intentions. I believe they all think that their ideas are the best thing for the country. What I do think is that the US federal government has grow into a giant bureaucratic shit show and that the federal government has no business meddling in a lot of shit that they meddle. I'll give you an example that maybe some here might agree with. The DEA . It shouldn't exist. The federal government should have a limited role in law enforcement, high crimes and misdemeanors. Cases of interstate criminal organizations, national security, etc... States should enforce their own drug laws.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Libertarians are not conservatives. They have thrown in with the new Reich.


Neegan was fascist, so yeah, that fits.


----------



## printer (Feb 15, 2022)

Opinion piece but interesting insight.
*The real reason Jim Jordan is ranting against Jan. 6 committee staff*
Rep. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) just had a very telling little meltdown on Fox News’s “The Ingraham Angle,” ranting against the make-up of the House Jan. 6 select committee staff. His big concern? The committee has brought in too many former prosecutors. This is not a criminal investigation, he says.
Jordan’s criticism is both irrelevant and ignorant; perhaps, more generously, he’s playing provocateur.

The committee has staffed up with 14 or so ex-prosecutors because: a) the task is vast; b) they have the resources to hire well-trained lawyers who have handled complex federal cases; and c) typical congressional staffers just can’t handle such a colossal undertaking. In other words, Jordan and other Trump World lackeys are facing their worst possible nightmare in the mother of all congressional investigations.

Jordan’s rant comes after his infamous, tongue-tied ‘hummina, hummina’ moment when an Ohio reporter asked him on camera if he had spoken to the president on Jan. 6 “before, during or after the attack on the Capitol.” Jordan’s squirming response suggested that he was afraid the reporter was going to pin him down where Jordan didn’t want to be pinned.

It also comes after a “Just Security” report from last August detailed just how central a role Jordan played in aiding and abetting Trump’s misinformation campaign before and after the election, his lead role in spreading Trump’s “Big Lie,” and his furtive efforts to stop the certification of Joe Biden as president.

In addition to hiring investigators, these select committees always brought in outside legal talent, usually on loan from major law firms. Michael Chertoff was brought in by Chairman Alphonse D’Amato (R-N.Y.) for the Whitewater investigation; Chairman John F. Kerry (D-Mass) of the Senate POW/MIA committee brought in Boston lawyer Bill Codinha, and so on. They brought in other attorneys as well. 
But not 14 of them.

That helps explain why defense attorney and well-respected former House general counsel Stanley Brand told the New York Times about the Jan. 6 select committee: “Having lived through and being a part of every major congressional investigation of the past 50 years from Iran-contra to Whitewater to everything else, this is the mother of all investigations and a quantum leap for Congress in a way I’ve never seen before.”
Even though I was a Senate investigator, I often consulted with Brand because he was a more effective legal advisor than his Senate legal counterpart. This man knows what he’s talking about when it comes to congressional investigations.

However, 14 former prosecutors on the Jan. 6 committee won’t ensure a successful outcome. That would come only by effectively marshaling the evidence and orchestrating it in a persuasive way in public hearings.

It is surprising how often outside lawyers can turn a public hearing into a snooze-fest for anyone watching: They focus too much on minutia instead of crafting a compelling storyline — much like a movie, complete with victims, good guys and bad guys, with a moral to the story.

Adding to the pressure are the Senate Republicans, who have pushed back against the recent Republican National Committee attack on GOP House members Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) and Adam Kinzinger (R-Ill.), vocal critics of former President Trump, for their participation on the committee. That resistance and Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell’s (R-Ky.) apparent defense of the committee’s core mission constitute additional bipartisan credibility for the committee.

In recent weeks, details have emerged about what happened leading up to and on Jan. 6. Many are surprised at how clear the picture is becoming. I’m sure that hasn’t been lost on Rep. Jordan and other likely culprits in Trump World.








The real reason Jim Jordan is ranting against Jan. 6 committee staff


If Jordan was worried a local reporter might pin him down, wait till he gets 14 former prosecutors on his case.




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 15, 2022)

(MAJOR BREAKING NEWS) Eyewitness: I Was Present As Alleged Coup Plotter Patrick Byrne Privately Confessed to Federal Crimes on January 6—and There's a Video of Him Doing It


New audio and video evidence from insurrectionists Joe Oltmann and Patrick Byrne is about to become critical to ongoing federal investigations by both the FBI and House January 6 Committee.




sethabramson.substack.com


----------



## printer (Feb 15, 2022)

*(MAJOR BREAKING NEWS) Eyewitness: I Was Present As Alleged Coup Plotter Patrick Byrne Privately Confessed to Federal Crimes on January 6—and There's a Video of Him Doing It*
*New audio and video evidence from insurrectionists Joe Oltmann and Patrick Byrne is about to become critical to ongoing federal investigations by both the FBI and House January 6 Committee.

Introduction*
Just days ago, on an episode of *Conservative Daily Podcast* titled *“GOPers Covering Up Election Fraud”*, insurrectionist Colorado militiaman *Joe Oltmann*—whose presence in *Donald Trump*’s Insurrection Eve *“command center”* at the *Willard Hotel* in Washington was extensive…

This post is for paid subscribers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2022)

*Election Denier Under Investigation Is Running To Oversee Elections In Her State*





“There is a possibility that this lady, who is currently under investigation for allegedly tampering with election machines, who actively pushes Donald Trump's Big Lie,” says Chris Hayes, “That woman could conceivably be in charge of overseeing all of Colorado's elections in 2024.”


----------



## printer (Feb 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Election Denier Under Investigation Is Running To Oversee Elections In Her State*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows the system better than her?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2022)

*Letter To Pence Shows Fake Elector Scheme Being Put In Motion*





Alex Wagner reports on a previously unreported January 5th letter from Arizona legislator and fake Trump elector Jake Hoffman to Mike Pence about the possibility of replacing Arizona's legitimate electors with fake Trump electors, and confirmation of the letter's receipt from a White House staffer.


----------



## printer (Feb 16, 2022)

*Biden orders Trump visitor logs turned over to Jan. 6 panel*
President Biden is rejecting former President Trump’s claim of executive privilege over Trump-era White House visitor logs, ordering the National Archives to turn the documents over to the congressional panel investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol.

White House counsel Dana Remus sent a letter to U.S. archivist David Ferriero dated Tuesday spelling out the White House’s view and ordering the documents turned over to the committee within 15 days “unless prohibited by court order.”

The letter, a copy of which was obtained by The Hill, reiterates that the White House believes Congress “has a compelling need in service of its legislative functions” for the documents to understand circumstances leading up to “the most serious attack on the operations of the Federal Government since the Civil War.”

“The President has determined that an assertion of executive privilege is not in the best interests of the United States, and therefore is not justified, as to these records and portions of records,” Remus wrote. 
Remus also noted that the White House’s current policy is to release visitor logs for transparency, a practice that was stopped under the Trump administration.

“The majority of the entries over which the former President has asserted executive privilege would be publicly released under current policy,” Remus wrote. 

The letter says that the documents Trump is seeking to block are White House visitor logs showing appointments of those who entered the White House complex, including logs from Jan. 6, 2021, the day the U.S. Capitol came under violent assault from a mob of Trump supporters.
The correspondence was first reported by The New York Times.

Remus’s letter notes that the Archives, which is releasing documents to the committee on a rolling basis, submitted the visitor logs in question to the White House for review on Jan. 21. The White House was alerted to Trump’s privilege claims on Jan. 31, she wrote.

The committee is also seeking witness testimony from individuals linked to the former president.








Biden orders Trump visitor logs turned over to Jan. 6 panel


President Biden is rejecting former President Trump’s claim of executive privilege over Trump-era White House visitor logs, ordering the National Archives to turn the documents over to the congress…




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


they need to change the republican party animal to a weasel....
how many sets of rules can one party espouse?..looks like at least three...one for trump, one for themselves, and one for everyone else...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they need to change the republican party animal to a weasel....
> how many sets of rules can one party espouse?..looks like at least three...one for trump, one for themselves, and one for everyone else...


They’re good with the irrelephant.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2022)

Now Rudy was all set to play ball, but there were reports he was in contact with Trump recently. Rudy better have gotten cash up front and if he did, it shouldn't be hard to find. Maybe the ruse of cooperating with the government was to get Donald to pay up, boy are these clowns stupid and arrogant.

Considering the magnitude of their crime and ongoing efforts of insurrection and witness tampering, all the principles involved should be jailed without bail until trial, just as soon as they are indicted. They and the public need to be bitch slapped back to reality here, this is serious shit, an existential threat to the constitution and country is as serious as it gets.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Rudy Giuliani says the January 6 committee is 'illegal' and 'can't subpoena anybody,' — after being subpoenaed himself


Giuliani's remarks come after The New York Times reported on the former mayor's intention to be "less confrontational" with the committee.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now Rudy was all set to play ball, but there were reports he was in contact with Trump recently. Rudy better have gotten cash up front and if he did, it shouldn't be hard to find. Maybe the ruse of cooperating with the government was to get Donald to pay up, boy are these clowns stupid and arrogant.
> 
> Considering the magnitude of their crime and ongoing efforts of insurrection and witness tampering, all the principles involved should be jailed without bail until trial, just as soon as they are indicted. They and the public need to be bitch slapped back to reality here, this is serious shit, an existential threat to the constitution and country is as serious as it gets.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


just drag his wrinkly ass into court, slam him in a chair, and if he doesn't answer to the panel's liking, slam his ass into a cell so hard the cockroaches complain about it


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just drag his wrinkly ass into court, slam him in a chair, and if he doesn't answer to the panel's liking, slam his ass into a cell so hard the cockroaches complain about it


Did I not say he was going to prank the committee? 

So, now we go through the contempt of Congress waiting game.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Did I not say he was going to prank the committee?
> 
> So, now we go through the contempt of Congress waiting game.


is this fucking stupid shit ever going to be over? they're ALL fucking guilty, go round them up, have a trial, find them guilty, and then build the gallows...you think covid fatigue was bad, wait till trump fatigue sets in..oh, my bad, it's already started, 5 years ago


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is this fucking stupid shit ever going to be over? they're ALL fucking guilty, go round them up, have a trial, find them guilty, and then build the gallows...you think covid fatigue was bad, wait till trump fatigue sets in..oh, my bad, it's already started, 5 years ago


The only one more legally fucked than Rudy is Trump, they probably didn't offer him a deal because he would be such an unreliable and incredible witness. I think Meadows would be a better target, the dumb bastard hung them all anyway when he coughed up the documents and trove of text messages. Meadows was at the center of everything and was Trump's cock and brain during the whole thing. He was in on the infamous phone call to Georgia and will be called to testify there too, on TV. I think Georgia is gonna do Donald before the election and they are gonna do him live on TV! Way more bang for the buck when the public sees the trial and becomes the jury. I think the fact that in Georgia such trials are televised makes it a near certainty his trial will happen this summer or even fall. Kempt, Raffensperger and other GOP officals will have to testify against him about the infamous recording.

So starting with Trump's trial in Georgia, I'd say Meadows will end up being king rat. He would have to publicly testify and confess to the big lie, even make a PSA to mitigate his crime etc.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is this fucking stupid shit ever going to be over? they're ALL fucking guilty, go round them up, have a trial, find them guilty, and then build the gallows...you think covid fatigue was bad, wait till trump fatigue sets in..oh, my bad, it's already started, 5 years ago


It's there for all to see. Like the arcade game where you put in some coins and the little crane seems to grab the teddy bear your kid wants so badly he cries when it drops it. It's right there in front of you but out of reach. 

That said, we get one shot at putting Trump away. I can wait. They are doing a good job. I think so, but maybe it's like that little crane.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> we get one shot at putting Trump away


One shot each it would appear, Georgia, NY and the feds on Christ knows how many potential charges, but one kick at the can for the feds. I think Georgia will be the place to watch, if they indict Trump this spring, things could get interesting. He could be found not guilty there, with a Trumper on the jury, but the trial will be on TV and the damage done when they testify against him in court on TV.

Needless to say, whatever the verdict Trump will flip out, seeking revenge no matter what the consequences! Mitch will be right in his crosshairs too as he thrashes around in fear and rage. This going down just before election season in Georgia could doom the entire republican party in 2022 as Trump's people bolt. Margins are close in many places and Donald keeping his hardcore base home, not to mention mass GOP suicide by covid, could make all the difference in the house and senate.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One shot each it would appear, Georgia, NY and the feds on Christ knows how many potential charges, but one kick at the can for the feds. I think Georgia will be the place to watch, if they indict Trump this spring, things could get interesting. He could be found not guilty there, with a Trumper on the jury, but the trial will be on TV and the damage done when they testify against him in court on TV.
> 
> Needless to say, whatever the verdict Trump will flip out, seeking revenge no matter what the consequences! Mitch will be right in his crosshairs too as he thrashes around in fear and rage. This going down just before election season in Georgia could doom the entire republican party in 2022 as Trump's people bolt. Margins are close in many places and Donald keeping his hardcore base home, not to mention mass GOP suicide by covid, could make all the difference in the house and senate.


It seems as if the strategy is to take away his money laundering empire first and gain access to the corporation's internal documents via RICO. If that judgement comes down, nobody can put Humpty Trumpy together again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It seems as if the strategy is to take away his money laundering empire first and gain access to the corporation's internal documents via RICO. If that judgement falls, nobody can put Humpty Trumpy together again.


Oh he could get it from both ends at once and have to fly between NY and Georgia! The case in Georgia is cut and dried, even if they indicted him for conspiracy. I saw legal experts on TV wondering about the delay there already, the special grand jury has perhaps a dozen or two witnesses to hear, they don't indict though, they just recommend in Ga. Likewise the trial is straight forward and uncomplicated, it centers around a tape recording and witness testimony from high government officials. If Georgia is gonna try Trump, Fulton Co has the best chance of convicting him, even if they don't, it will rip the republicans to pieces as Donald goes off the deep end.

_"Fulton County is one of the most reliably Democratic counties in the entire nation. It has voted Democratic in every presidential election since 1876 except those of 1928 and in 1972, when George McGovern could not win a single county in Georgia"._


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh he could get it from both ends at once and have to fly between NY and Georgia! The case in Georgia is cut and dried, even if they indicted him for conspiracy. I saw legal experts on TV wondering about the delay there already, the special grand jury has perhaps a dozen or two witnesses to hear, they don't indict though, they just recommend in Ga. Likewise the trial is straight forward and uncomplicated, it centers around a tape recording and witness testimony from high government officials. If Georgia is gonna try Trump, Fulton Co has the best chance of convicting him, even if they don't, it will rip the republicans to pieces as Donald goes off the deep end.
> 
> _"Fulton County is one of the most reliably Democratic counties in the entire nation. It has voted Democratic in every presidential election since 1876 except those of 1928 and in 1972, when George McGovern could not win a single county in Georgia"._


I remember when I was a pimply faced kid, wondering if I would ever get laid, so I understand your anxiety.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> It's there for all to see. Like the arcade game where you put in some coins and the little crane seems to grab the teddy bear your kid wants so badly he cries when it drops it. It's right there in front of you but out of reach.
> 
> That said, we get one shot at putting Trump away. I can wait. They are doing a good job. I think so, but maybe it's like that little crane.


little cranes can get broken, set on fire, shot several times, then fed to hungry hogs....oh, i'm sorry, i meant "trumps"...trumps can get fed to hungry hogs....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The only one more legally fucked than Rudy is Trump, they probably didn't offer him a deal because he would be such an unreliable and incredible witness. I think Meadows would be a better target, the dumb bastard hung them all anyway when he coughed up the documents and trove of text messages. Meadows was at the center of everything and was Trump's cock and brain during the whole thing. He was in on the infamous phone call to Georgia and will be called to testify there too, on TV. I think Georgia is gonna do Donald before the election and they are gonna do him live on TV! Way more bang for the buck when the public sees the trial and becomes the jury. I think the fact that in Georgia such trials are televised makes it a near certainty his trial will happen this summer or even fall. Kempt, Raffensperger and other GOP officals will have to testify against him about the infamous recording.
> 
> So starting with Trump's trial in Georgia, I'd say Meadows will end up being king rat. He would have to publicly testify and confess to the big lie, even make a PSA to mitigate his crime etc.


why do a psa? no one will believe that he means a word of it, and his deranged fucknut followers will just claim it was a coerced statement, and use it as grounds to enshrine him as the worlds most disgusting, undeserving martyr....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One shot each it would appear, Georgia, NY and the feds on Christ knows how many potential charges, but one kick at the can for the feds. I think Georgia will be the place to watch, if they indict Trump this spring, things could get interesting. He could be found not guilty there, with a Trumper on the jury, but the trial will be on TV and the damage done when they testify against him in court on TV.
> 
> Needless to say, whatever the verdict Trump will flip out, seeking revenge no matter what the consequences! Mitch will be right in his crosshairs too as he thrashes around in fear and rage. This going down just before election season in Georgia could doom the entire republican party in 2022 as Trump's people bolt. Margins are close in many places and Donald keeping his hardcore base home, not to mention mass GOP suicide by covid, could make all the difference in the house and senate.


no...you seem to think fucking magats perceive reality as normal people do...it will make not one fucking bit of difference to ANY magat ANYWHERE what the jury finds, unless of course they find him not guilty, then they will join trump is sainthood....they've seen the proof with their own eyes multiple times, and refuse to except it as reality...why in the world do you think putting it on tv in a state run by fucking magats will make any kind of difference to them? it's a fake news witch hunt to discredit the greatest American president who ever lived, to them...
and trump won't keep anyone at home, he's out busily endorsing lap dogs that will do his will if they win their primaries...the only good thing that can come from trying trump is putting him out of action and making him essentially incommunicado for several years.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 19, 2022)

This might seem off topic but bear with me. The US froze funds meant to aid Afghanistan and Afghanis after the Taliban took over. They did this over @Lucky Luke 's objections (whatever). So, some, about $3.5 B is targeted to go into a trust fund for Afghanis that the Taliban government cannot touch. The rest, $7B will go toward the Taliban's victims on 9/11. Love, Love, Love the justice in this measure.

*Afghanistan conflict: US plans to use frozen funds for 9/11 victims and relief*

_*The US government is planning to use $7bn (£5.16bn) in frozen Afghan assets to compensate victims of the 9/11 attacks and for relief efforts.*
Washington froze the money after the Taliban took power last year but has been under pressure to find a way to use it without aiding the militants.
A Taliban spokesman condemned the move, calling it "theft" and a sign of "moral decay".
The move came in an executive order declaring a national emergency.
As for the funds, President Biden's order formally blocks them, and says US financial institutions should transfer them to a consolidated account at the Federal Reserve.
The money, along with another $2bn held in Europe, the UAE and elsewhere, is primarily the proceeds of international assistance given to Afghanistan over the last two decades._









Afghanistan conflict: US plans to use frozen funds for 9/11 victims and relief


The US has been holding the funds since the Taliban took over Afghanistan last year.



www.bbc.com





Now then. Trump is on his way to paying for his crimes on Jan 6. A judge has already cleared the way for civil lawsuits against Trump for the harm his beloved fascist paramilitary army did to Capitol police and others who were caught up in the violence of that day. But Trump is going to fight it tooth and nail. He doesn't even try to win is court battles, he wears people down, counter sues and sends people after them in private to menace, harass and on occasion murder. That's just Donnie being Donnie.

But a new source of cash might be coming available -- Trump's benefactors. Putin reportedly has stolen and smuggled $200 B from Russia to sleazy banks, real estate ventures and the like. Same with oligarchs -- Roman Abramovich, Alexander Abramov, Oleg Deripaska, Mikhail Prokhorov, Alisher Usmanov, German Khan, Viktor Vekselberg, Leonid Mikhelson, Vagit Alekperov, Mikhail Fridman, Dmitry Rybolovlev, Vladimir Potanin, Pyotr Aven, and Vitaly Malkin. These guys are multi-Billionaires and all of them have offshore accounts or investments holding their dirty money.

Sanctions against Putin and his criminal gang are imminent due to the crisis in Ukraine. Once sanctions are invoked, any and all funds attached to these people will be frozen, could be taken away. Something like $100B. What to do with it? Perhaps do with it as we did with Afghan money? Any victim of Putin's psy ops actions. Anybody menaced by Trump's twitter goons or Proud Boys or the Texas town that was abused in a hyped but fake protest, victims in Jan 6 attack. Let Putin pay.

As Beau says. It's just a thought.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This might seem off topic but bear with me. The US froze funds meant to aid Afghanistan and Afghanis after the Taliban took over. They did this over @Lucky Luke 's objections (whatever). So, some, about $3.5 B is targeted to go into a trust fund for Afghanis that the Taliban government cannot touch. The rest, $7B will go toward the Taliban's victims on 9/11. Love, Love, Love the justice in this measure.
> 
> *Afghanistan conflict: US plans to use frozen funds for 9/11 victims and relief*
> 
> ...


So lawyer's get a huge cut if not the majority of Afghanistan's money that was given to them primarily by the proceeds of international assistance?

Seems a bit strange giving the money to victims of 9/11 as Afghanistan didn't do 9/11. Depending on who you ask that seems to be either Bin Laden and al-Qaeda or Saudi Arabia with Bush's knowledge. Neither Bin laden, al-Qaeda or the Saudis were in control of Afghanistan.

Strange decision if it comes about but very, very American with the lawyers pocketing a heap and more of 'don't look at the Saudis".

If only the US and the coalition of the willing didn't invade Iraq over a lie then none of this may of happened. Hindsight is a wonderful thing unfortunately.


Would the money be better spent going to the Marshall islands and helping to clean the nuclear and biological mess the US left there? I'm sure the people, companies and countries who donated the money might find it a better cause than lawyers? Would that be a win/win? Not like Afghanistan will ever see any anyway and lawyers are hated worldwide.



"in the Marshall Islands, Runit Dome holds more than 3.1 million cubic feet — or 35 Olympic-sized swimming pools — of U.S.-produced radioactive soil and debris, including lethal amounts of plutonium. Nowhere else has the United States saddled another country with so much of its nuclear waste, a product of its Cold War atomic testing program.

Between 1946 and 1958, the *United States detonated 67 nuclear bombs on*,* in and above the Marshall Island*s — vaporizing whole islands, carving craters into its shallow lagoons and exiling hundreds of people from their homes."











How the U.S. betrayed the Marshall Islands, kindling the next nuclear disaster


The U.S. buried nuclear waste in the Pacific after WWII. It’s close to resurfacing.




www.latimes.com


----------



## printer (Feb 20, 2022)

*Judge in Trump conspiracy case links Jan. 6 to history of racist violence*
On Friday, Federal District Judge Amita Mehta ruled that a civil suit alleging a conspiracy to foment the Jan. 6 insurrection could proceed. In an extremely thorough and detailed 112-page ruling, Mehta concluded that the plaintiffs had made a “plausible” case that former President Trump himself was at the center of a conspiracy to stop the peaceful transfer of power.

While plausibility is not the same as proven, Mehta’s ruling is the first time such a finding has been made in an official proceeding.

It brings the nation one step closer to learning the truth about Trump’s role in the Jan. 6 insurrection. It keeps alive an important avenue for holding him accountable for his actions.

And it paves the way for the work of the U.S. House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Attack on the United States Capitol.

But there seems nothing crazy or partisan about Friday’s ruling.

In fact, at the same time that Mehta painstakingly reviewed the evidence against Trump, he delivered a victory to the president’s son, Donald Trump, Jr., and Rudy Giuliani by dismissing claims made against them.

The judge was also well aware of the momentousness of allowing the suit against the former president to proceed. “To deny a president immunity from civil damages is no small step,” Mehta wrote. “The court well understands the gravity of its decision. But the alleged facts of this case are without precedent, and the court believes that its decision is consistent with the purposes behind such immunity.”

Mehta framed the almost unimaginable fact that an incumbent president tried to undo the results of an election in light of the well-established principles of civil conspiracy. He did an especially important service to the public and to the Jan. 6 Committee by debunking the popular misunderstanding that to be guilty of conspiracy people need to meet “secretly to hatch a plan to violate the law.”

The kinds of conspiracies that the law prohibits do not “require such a degree of deliberation, formality and coordination. In fact a civil conspiracy requires only an express or “tacit” agreement to “participate in an unlawful act or a lawful act in an unlawful manner.”

It is enough, the judge wrote that members of the conspiracy “‘in some way or manner, or through some contrivance … came to a mutual understanding to try to accomplish a common and unlawful plan.’”

The judge detailed the steps that Trump took to “‘prevent, by force, intimidation or threat’” congressional certification of Biden’s election to the presidency. He was clear and direct in laying out the evidence that suggests the plausibility of the plaintiffs’ contention that Trump and his allies “created the conditions that would enable the violence” that happened on Jan. 6.

The president’s role was, as Mehta puts it, “multifaceted.” His co-conspirators included the Proud Boys, the Oath Keepers and “others who entered the Capitol … with the intent to disrupt the certification of the Electoral College vote through force, intimidation or threats.”

This multifaceted role included Trump’s months-long lies about election fraud and corruption, his invitation to supporters to come to Washington, D.C., on Jan. 6 to be “wild,” his direct involvement in planning that event, his speech to his supporters assembled there, and his response — or lack thereof — to events as they unfolded later that afternoon.

In a particularly damning part of his opinion, Mehta notes that it was “the president’s and his campaign’s idea to send thousands to the Capitol while the certification was underway. It was not a planned part of the rally.”








Judge in Trump conspiracy case links Jan. 6 to history of racist violence


They were seeking to nullify the Black vote that had played a critical role in Biden’s victory.




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 20, 2022)

*Rep. Raskin Discusses How Trump's Ally's Are Cooperating With Jan. 6th Committee*





As the House January 6th select committee continues to investigate the events leading up to the insurrection at the Capitol, more subpoenas roll out to the people involved. January 6th Select Committee member and former impeachment manager Rep. Jamie Raskin says “Trump had the most global comprehensive view of what was taking place,” but they’re learning not all his cohorts were on board with all aspects of the grander scheme. “In general we’re seeing remarkable cooperation,” says Raskin, despite the liberal use of the 5th Amendment


----------



## printer (Feb 22, 2022)

*US Supreme Court Ends Trump's Fight to Block Release of Jan. 6 Records*
The court's decision to formally reject Trump's appeal follows its Jan. 19 order that led to the documents being handed over to the House of Representatives investigative committee by the federal agency that stores government and historical records.

The U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit on Dec. 9 upheld a lower court ruling that Trump had no basis to challenge President Joe Biden's decision to allow the records to be handed over to the House of Representatives select committee. Trump then appealed to the Supreme Court

The committee asked the National Archives to produce visitor logs, phone records, and written communications between his advisers.

Biden previously determined that the records, which belong to the executive branch, should not be subject to executive privilege.








US Supreme Court Ends Trump's Fight to Block Release of Jan. 6 Records


The U.S. Supreme Court brought a formal end Tuesday to former President Donald Trump's request to block the release of White House records sought by the Democrat-led congressional panel investigating the Jan. 6, 2021 breach of the U.S. Capitol.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *US Supreme Court Ends Trump's Fight to Block Release of Jan. 6 Records*
> The court's decision to formally reject Trump's appeal follows its Jan. 19 order that led to the documents being handed over to the House of Representatives investigative committee by the federal agency that stores government and historical records.
> 
> The U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit on Dec. 9 upheld a lower court ruling that Trump had no basis to challenge President Joe Biden's decision to allow the records to be handed over to the House of Representatives select committee. Trump then appealed to the Supreme Court
> ...


bet trump is PISSED right now, his hand picked buttlicking toadies turned on him...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> bet trump is PISSED right now, his hand pick buttlicking toadies turned on him...


They were always Mitch's picks really and Mitch wants Donald fucked now that his usefulness is over. He's also got control of much of the base and might just fuck the GOP out of revenge, stupidity, desperation and/or insanity! If Donald isn't taken out soon it will be bad for the republicans because they will be into primary season and Donald wants to install his loyalists. So I'd say the republicans would be doing all they can behind the scenes to expedite justice for Donald, cause his downfall could happen at a very inconvenient place and time this summer.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They were always Mitch's picks really and Mitch wants Donald fucked now that his usefulness is over. He's also got control of much of the base and might just fuck the GOP out of revenge, stupidity, desperation and/or insanity! If Donald isn't taken out soon it will be bad for the republicans because they will be into primary season and Donald wants to install his loyalists. So I'd say the republicans would be doing all they can behind the scenes to expedite justice for Donald, cause his downfall could happen at a very inconvenient place and time this summer.


i really hope that's why they're holding off on charging him...because the alternative is that they don't have any faith in their ability to successfully prosecute him...and if that's the case, we're all seriously fucked, and probably don't deserve to exist as a nation anymore....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i really hope that's why they're holding off on charging him...because the alternative is that they don't have any faith in their ability to successfully prosecute him...and if that's the case, we're all seriously fucked, and probably don't deserve to exist as a nation anymore....


Some of that may be true about the reluctance, but from the legal experts I've seen, they seem to think the case in Georgia is the strongest, simplest and the one that will most likely lead to an indictment first. Some experts have notice that this case seems to be taking a bit longer than usual to go to the grand jury and trial, there are many possible reasons for this though. The special grand jury is convened and they only have a dozen witnesses and a tape recording to go through to recommend indictments (they don't do it themselves there with a special grand jury).

As I said before, indicting him in Georgia will do the GOP the most damage and cause Trump to rip the GOP to pieces before the election. I heard he won't go to prison but with his large secret service detail would be under house arrest by the secret service. So when Donald loses his money, where would he live? I figure ya should spend some cash and build him a special prison, on an island somewhere. How about a little cottage in Gitmo?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some of that may be true about the reluctance, but from the legal experts I've seen, they seem to think the case in Georgia is the strongest, simplest and the one that will most likely lead to an indictment first. Some experts have notice that this case seems to be taking a bit longer than usual to go to the grand jury and trial, there are many possible reasons for this though. The special grand jury is convened and they only have a dozen witnesses and a tape recording to go through to recommend indictments (they don't do it themselves there with a special grand jury).
> 
> As I said before, indicting him in Georgia will do the GOP the most damage and cause Trump to rip the GOP to pieces before the election. I heard he won't go to prison but with his large secret service detail would be under house arrest by the secret service. So when Donald loses his money, where would he live? I figure ya should spend some cash and build him a special prison, on an island somewhere. How about a little cottage in Gitmo?


how about letting him live on trash island...seems appropriate to me


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2022)

*Ivanka Trump in talks to appear before investigators on Jan. 6 committee: report*
The negotiations over possible appearance follows a January request from the committee to the daughter of former President Trump who served as one of his closest advisors.

“Ivanka Trump is in discussions with the committee to voluntarily appear for an interview,” a spokeswoman for Trump confirmed in a statement to the Times on Wednesday.

A spokesperson for the committee declined to comment, but cooperation from Ivanka Trump would be a significant development for the panel, which has also floated the idea of formally asking for a similar appearance from former Vice President Mike Pence.

The committee in January outlined that it seeks insight Ivanka Trump may be able to offer about exchanges between Pence and her father.

“The Select Committee wishes to discuss the part of the conversation you observed between President Trump and Vice President Mike Pence on the morning of January 6th. Similarly, the Select Committee would like to discuss any other conversations you may have witnessed or participated in regarding the president’s plan to obstruct or impede the counting of electoral votes,” the committee wrote in the letter to Ivanka Trump.

It also asked her to reconstruct her activities on the day of the riot and provide insight into actions taken — or not taken — by the White House that day.








Ivanka Trump in talks to appear before investigators on Jan. 6 committee: report


Ivanka Trump is in discussions to appear before investigators from the House committee reviewing the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol, according to a report from The New York Times.The nego…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Feb 25, 2022)

*Man who carried Pelosi's lectern on Jan. 6 sentenced to prison*
A man who was photographed carrying House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's (D-Calif.) lectern as rioters stormed the Capitol on Jan 6. was sentenced on Friday to serve 75 days in prison.

District Court Judge Reggie B. Walton sentenced Adam Johnson on Friday, noting that Johnson made "a mockery" of the events that unfolded that day and that he could not overlook his behavior, NBC News reported. Johnson will be credited for some time he has already served. He must also pay a $5,000 fine.

"We're on a dangerous slide in America," Walton said Friday, according to NBC News. He also compared the Jan. 6 incident to something you would "see in banana republics."

Johnson expressed remorse for his actions in court on Friday and said that his actions since have shown that he was "ashamed" of the role he played in the Capitol riot. He also expressed that he had no desire to harm Pelosi at the time and recognized that had he done the same thing in another country he would be "on a firing wall instead of a courtroom," NBC News reported.




__





January 6th hearings on Trump's failed insurrection.


One shot each it would appear, Georgia, NY and the feds on Christ knows how many potential charges, but one kick at the can for the feds. I think Georgia will be the place to watch, if they indict Trump this spring, things could get interesting. He could be found not guilty there, with a Trumper...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 2, 2022)

BREAKING: The Jan. 6 select committee says it believes Donald Trump violated multiple laws in his quest to overturn the 2020 election — including obstruction of Congress and defrauding the United States.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> BREAKING: The Jan. 6 select committee says it believes Donald Trump violated multiple laws in his quest to overturn the 2020 election — including obstruction of Congress and defrauding the United States.


Fake news. Carry on.


----------



## printer (Mar 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> BREAKING: The Jan. 6 select committee says it believes Donald Trump violated multiple laws in his quest to overturn the 2020 election — including obstruction of Congress and defrauding the United States.


"But the committee indicated that Eastman’s purported relationship with Trump fails to prove he had a legitimate claim of attorney client privilege.

Eastman, according to the panel, produced a letter identifying his client as Trump’s campaign, but the letter was left unsigned. “This unsigned and unauthenticated engagement letter is insufficient to establish an attorney-client relationship during the period at issue,” the House’s lawyers wrote."

You need a letter saying this is true. Hang on, give me a minute. (sound of typing) There. Will this do?"


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Fake news. Carry on.


seems legit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499201255620714501


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> seems legit
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499201255620714501


I'll translate.

Trump - "Fake news. Carry on."


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 3, 2022)

printer said:


> I'll translate.
> 
> Trump - "Fake news. Carry on."


Biggest witch-hunt ever.


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

*Court documents reveal Pence team's exasperation with Trump*









Court documents reveal Pence team’s exasperation with Trump


Hundreds of pages of court documents filed by the House Jan. 6 committee offer new details about the extent of the Trump team’s pressure campaign on former Vice President Pence as they unsuccessful…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

*Anger and insults: Documents show DOJ pushed back bluntly at Trump effort*









Anger and insults: Documents show DOJ pushed back bluntly at Trump effort


Court records filed by the House Jan. 6 committee reveal new details about the “blunt and direct” language used in a January 2021 meeting at the White House as then-President Trump weighed firing J…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

*Fmr. Pence COS On Jan. 6 Committee's Claim Trump, Allies In "Criminal Conspiracy"*





NBC's Peter Alexander is joined by the former Chief of Staff to Vice President MIke Pence Marc Short to discuss the January 6. committee's claims that Former President Trump and campaign members were involved in a criminal conspiracy to overturn the 2020 election.


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

*Jan. 6 committee subpoenas Kimberly Guilfoyle, fiancee of Trump Jr.*









Jan. 6 committee subpoenas Kimberly Guilfoyle, fiancee of Trump Jr.


The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 riot at the Capitol subpoenaed Kimberly Guilfoyle Thursday, seeking to compel testimony from the Trump campaign aide after a heated disagreement when sh…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 3, 2022)

*Former Trump spokesman speaking to Jan. 6 panel*








Former Trump spokesman speaks to Jan. 6 panel


Former Trump White House deputy press secretary Judd Deere spoke on Thursday with the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021 attack on the Capitol, according to a source with knowled…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2022)

*Caught On Tape: Trump Ally Roger Stone Bolts 'Insurrection Headquarters' On Jan. 6*





New, Washington Post footage of convicted Trump ally Roger Stone shows him saying the Jan. 6 riot was a mistake and would be “really bad” for the pro-Trump movement. The footage also shows Stone calling Trump the “greatest single mistake in American history,” after he learned Trump had pardoned Steve Bannon.


----------



## printer (Mar 4, 2022)

*New evidence details Roger Stone's efforts against 2020 election: WaPo*









New evidence details Roger Stone’s efforts against 2020 election: WaPo


New video evidence from a documentary in the making about Roger Stone offers new details about his involvement in efforts to undermine the results of the 2020 presidential election, according to Th…




thehill.com


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 7, 2022)

And here, apparently, we have the smoking gun, the guilty knowledge, the crucial moment:









Analysis: The single most damning email exchange in the new January 6 committee filing — CNN Politics


Buried in a court filing late Wednesday from the January 6 committee is an explosive email exchange between Greg Jacob, a top lawyer for then-Vice President Mike Pence, and John Eastman, a lawyer who was working with then-President Donald Trump's legal team, that absolutely nails the culpability...




apple.news


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

There's mountain of evidence, hell the traitors had film crews following them around.


----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2022)

Won't mean a thing. Unless Trump states, "I knew I was breaking the law." he will blame it on others who gave him wrong information. Can't be guilty for being wrong, right?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2022)

High-powered dark money group seeks to disbar 100+ Trump election lawyers


The 65 Project hopes to deter right-wing legal talent from signing on to any future GOP efforts to overturn elections.




www.axios.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2022)

"Asp's you go first.."


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 8, 2022)

Sad little Nazi feels all alone.










Indicted Oath Keepers leader Stewart Rhodes whines Trump 'ghosted' his supporters on Jan. 6


One of the most high-profile individuals charged in connection with the deadly Jan. 6 insurrection at the U.S. Capitol appears to be having recriminations about aligning himself with then-President Donald Trump.Stewart Rhodes, founder and leader of the far right group Oath Keepers, told The...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2022)

Stewart Rhodes is going to have company.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2022/03/08/enrique-tarrio-indicted-proud-boys/


_
Henry “Enrique” Tarrio, a longtime leader of the Proud Boys, has been indicted on a conspiracy charge in the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack — the second high-profile arrest of an extremist leader accused of fueling political violence around the 2020 election results.

Tarrio, 38, who lives in Miami, joins Oath Keepers founder Stewart Rhodes as the two most well-known individuals charged by the Justice Department in connection with the Jan. 6 attack. In recent months, Tarrio has described himself as a former leader of the Proud Boys, a radical group that was formed in 2016 and has become a fixture at political demonstrations around the country.

An indictment unsealed in federal court in Washington on Tuesday accuses Tarrio of conspiring with other senior Proud Boys leaders, including Ethan Nordean and Joe Biggs, both of whom are already charged in connection with Jan. 6. The charges against Tarrio include conspiracy to obstruct an official proceeding — in this case the formal tallying by Congress of electoral votes in Joe Biden’s 2020 presidential victory. The charges against Tarrio were added to the previously filed indictment against Nordean, Biggs, and other Proud Boys followers._




look at them talking up some violence. Because why?

Bunch of scrubs


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 8, 2022)

Didn't take long at all.

https://www.rawstory.com/guy-reffitt-guilty/



> ‘Traitors get shot’: Capitol rioter accused of threatening kids could become first to stand trial
> 
> After just a few hours, Texan Guy Reffitt was found guilty on all charges for his role in the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol. His case was the first among the hundreds to not do a plea deal and go to a public trial.
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501608545686482944


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 9, 2022)

Sounds like they're going for a insanity defense.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501369751011999749


----------



## printer (Mar 9, 2022)

*Judge Backs Jan. 6 Panel, Will Review Communications of Trump Lawyer Eastman*








Judge Backs Jan. 6 Panel, Will Review Communications of Trump Lawyer Eastman


A federal judge in California on Wednesday ruled in favor of the House Select Committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot and said he will review communications between lawyer John Eastman, former President Donald Trump and others to determine if they are. ..




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)

*AG Garland: "DOJ Will Hold All Accountable", Starting w/"Cases in Front of Us & Build From There"*





NPR's Carrie Johnson interviewed Attorney General Merrick Garland about the course of the investigation into the attack on our democracy culminating in the January 6 assault on the US Capitol. Garland was direct and unequivocal in his pledge to hold everyone accountable for the Jan. 6 attack on our democracy. He also made a number of other statements and promises that signal the direction in which the Department of Justice is moving. 

This video explores why it's taking so long for accountability to come to the command structure of the insurrection, including Donald Trump.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *AG Garland: "DOJ Will Hold All Accountable", Starting w/"Cases in Front of Us & Build From There"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to know why Alvin Bragg cut bait.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I want to know why Alvin Bragg cut bait.


don't know...i've read he's a great d.a., and i've read he sucks ass....it's hard to form an opinion on that kind of wildly vacillating info.
some say he's tough, some say he's soft...
it sure seemed like he had trump dead to rights, but i would guess they have a lot of info they haven't made public yet, and perhaps he has a valid reason...it would be humiliating to not only Bragg and the NY DOJ, but to pretty much every democrat in the country if they tried him and failed. perhaps he just doesn't think he has a strong enough case on trump himself to go after him?
the only other reason i can think of would be he was either bought off, or trump got some kind of dirt on him he doesn't want released...if either of those are the case, and it ever comes out...lynchings in the streets in front of the DOJ


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't know...i've read he's a great d.a., and i've read he sucks ass....it's hard to form an opinion on that kind of wildly vacillating info.
> some say he's tough, some say he's soft...
> it sure seemed like he had trump dead to rights, but i would guess they have a lot of info they haven't made public yet, and perhaps he has a valid reason...it would be humiliating to not only Bragg and the NY DOJ, but to pretty much every democrat in the country if they tried him and failed. perhaps he just doesn't think he has a strong enough case on trump himself to go after him?
> the only other reason i can think of would be he was either bought off, or trump got some kind of dirt on him he doesn't want released...if either of those are the case, and it ever comes out...lynchings in the streets in front of the DOJ


I seriously doubt bought off or compromised. But since I am neither an insider nor trained in the basic skills (elaborate shrug)


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502045426333093896


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

*NY Times: Document Reveals Plan to Occupy Government Buildings on Jan. 6*








NY Times: Document Reveals Plan to Occupy Government Buildings on Jan. 6


A document found in the possession of Enrique Tarrio, former head of the Proud Boys extremist group, details a plan to storm government buildings around the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2022)

She lost her job, her marriage, and now it's time for this traitor to lose her freedom.

I say give her the max. Lock her up!









Capitol rioter argues loss of marriage, job should be plenty of punishment, without jail


Federal prosecutors are asking for two weeks in jail and three years of probation, saying she stayed inside the U.S. Capitol for 47 minutes while filming what was happening, lied to an FBI agent who called her, and showed no remorse in a second interview with the FBI after her plea.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *NY Times: Document Reveals Plan to Occupy Government Buildings on Jan. 6*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice how Newsmax makes it sound like they were just going to hang out and play bongo's or something with their title.

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/03/14/us/politics/enrique-tarrio-jan-6-document.html



> A document found by federal prosecutors in the possession of a far-right leader contained a detailed plan to surveil and storm government buildings around the Capitol on Jan. 6 last year, people familiar with the document said on Monday.
> 
> The document, titled “1776 Returns,” was cited by prosecutors last week in charging the far-right leader, Enrique Tarrio, the former head of the Proud Boys extremist group, with conspiracy. The indictment of Mr. Tarrio described the document in general terms, but the people familiar with it added substantial new details about the scope and complexity of the plan it set out for directing an effort to occupy six House and Senate office buildings and the Supreme Court last Jan. 6.
> 
> ...


I also found it interesting how Newsmax conveniently leaves out the fact that the Proud Boys are a far-right militia group.

(newsmax on the left, NY Times on the right)


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Notice how Newsmax makes it sound like they were just going to hang out and play bongo's or something with their title.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/03/14/us/politics/enrique-tarrio-jan-6-document.html
> View attachment 5102218
> ...


Newsmax is not one to point fingers.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Notice how Newsmax makes it sound like they were just going to hang out and play bongo's or something with their title.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/03/14/us/politics/enrique-tarrio-jan-6-document.html
> View attachment 5102218
> ...


They’re just a really fit travel club. This was turrism.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> Newsmax is not one to point fingers.


Was that sarcasm?

Quick search on Newsmax


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Was that sarcasm?
> 
> Quick search on Newsmax
> View attachment 5102345View attachment 5102346


I don’t read it as sarcasm. The search you did exposes a bias that suggests that finger pointing will probably be hypocrisy.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Was that sarcasm?
> 
> Quick search on Newsmax
> View attachment 5102345View attachment 5102346





cannabineer said:


> I don’t read it as sarcasm. The search you did exposes a bias that suggests that finger pointing will probably be hypocrisy.


Sarcasm for a lack of a better term.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

printer said:


> Sarcasm for a lack of a better term.


Ok how wrong was I?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

DOJ: Film crew was present at Jan. 5 meeting between leaders of Proud Boys, Oath Keepers


The details provide new evidence of the encounter between the two groups, whose leaders played a key role in the breach of the Capitol the following day.




www.politico.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2022)

*RNC Says Congress Should Not Be Investigating Jan. 6 Attack on Congress*
The RNC made the claims in a motion for an injunction it filed in its attempts to stop the Republican Party's email vendor, Salesforce, from complying with a subpoena the January 6 panel issued in February. 








RNC Says Congress Should Not Be Investigating Jan. 6 Attack on Congress


The RNC made the claims while attempting to prevent GOP email vendor Salesforce from complying with a subpoena.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## printer (Mar 16, 2022)

*New book says Graham discussed 25th Amendment for Trump on Jan. 6*
Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) called the White House on Jan. 6 and said lawmakers would ask Cabinet members to invoke the 25th Amendment to remove then-President Trump from office if he did not do more to condemn the rioters at the Capitol, according to a new book by New York Times reporters Jonathan Martin and Alexander Burns. 

“This Will Not Pass” says that Graham furiously called White House counsel Pat Cipollone while the riot was happening on Jan. 6, 2021, Axios reported.
"We’ll be asking you for the 25th Amendment" if Trump does not do more to condemn the rioters, Graham told Cipollone. 

Graham’s office told The Hill they have no comment on the incident. 
The 25th Amendment allows the vice president and a majority of the Cabinet to issue a written declaration to the Senate and Congress stating that the president is unable to discharge their powers. The move would allow the vice president to assume the powers of acting president. 
The use of the amendment was frequently discussed during Trump's presidency.

According to the Martin-Burns book, Graham said he hoped the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol would unite the country as he left the building that night, per Axios.
"People will say, 'I don't want to be associated with that.' ... There will be a rallying effect for a while, the country says: We're better than this,” Graham said. 

After the Capitol attack, Graham went after Trump in February of last year, saying Trump would be remembered for his role leading up to the riot.
But Graham has remained an ally of Trump's who sometimes golfs with the former president. 








New book says Graham discussed 25th Amendment for Trump on Jan. 6


Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) called the White House on Jan. 6 and said lawmakers would ask Cabinet members to invoke the 25th Amendment to remove then-President Trump from office if he did not do m…




thehill.com


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 16, 2022)

I can’t call him a hypocrite, it’s not like he can’t tell he’s all over the map, but…here’s a thing:

”Republicans” & “conservatives” are - almost without exception - professional liars. Not pathological (unable to identify/control); not (usually) childish (vague on the line between reality & fantasy); deliberate, focused, *professional *manipulators, committed agents of deception. “Professional” implies that they’re hired and paid, and they are, whether it’s Graham, Cruz, Jones, Stone, or Cawthorn. Paid in operating expenses, retainers, stipends, in campaign donations, insider stock tips, in guarantees of membership in the New Holy Feudal Confederation of America upon establishment. Paid with comfort, wealth, and safety for their service to the privatized ex-USA.

They were real good at staying hidden for a long time, hiding behind the toxic snake-oil of fake patriotic fervor, ‘deeply-held religious belief’, and loyalty, but the logical inconsistencies and structural failures and general cognitive dissonance began to strip away the camouflage much the way that the explorations of the 60s led to a broad sag in traditional religious ideas & experiences and to a rejection of the instilled, the automatic internal equation of “being Christian” == “being good *inside*”. In a nutshell, this is how conditional-loyalty+fake-patriotism+Christian-fundamentalism came to mean “real American conservative”.

Lindsay is a tragic example of what happens when the infection reaches a head, the boil ruptures, and the pus runs out: a toxic mess, revolting and dangerous - even if not weaponized. He has been, though - he and *almost* all the professing “republicans” remaining - thoroughly weaponized. I have compassion, but no pity: any “real patriot” should have jumped out of the GOP pool as soon the nudge-nudge became recognizable, should have been shouting down this entire river of events from the moment they realized.

Any of them ‘still in’ at this point should, IMO, be barred from political, electoral, & civic activities, positions or offices of any kind, and forfeit any pensions, donations, recompense, severance they might otherwise have obtained from such situations; lose their right to firearms (barred from any militia) and their right to vote; assuming, that is, that a final resolution does not see fit to imprison them for life, strip them of citizenship & its benefits before casting them out bodily…or in some other manner make them severally and collectively an unmistakable warning to future generations.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 16, 2022)

> *Proud Boys leader indicted in Jan. 6 conspiracy ordered detained until trial*
> A federal magistrate judge in Miami ordered Enrique Tarrio held after he was indicted in connection with the attack on the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2022)

Exclusive: Witness Claims Trump's Chief of Staff Was on Phone Call Planning Jan. 6 March on Capitol


Trump’s team agreed it would encourage supporters to march, but try to “make it look like they went down there on their own,” Scott Johnston tells Rolling Stone




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 21, 2022)

Armed group sent members to minority areas to intimidate voters: suit


The lawsuit accuses the Mike Lindell-linked group of violating the Ku Klux Klan Act and voting rights protections.




www.salon.com


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 21, 2022)

The right has been working on this plan for years. Here and in russia.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 21, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> The right has been working on this plan for years. Here and in Russia.


Democracy and free markets scares the hell out of Putin.

Just look where a lot of the Wealth of the Russian people goes!
Then Putin is pontificating the values of the old Soviet Union while he owns a $1 billion mansion with an underground Ice Hockey rink.

Trump just said at his last Hate Rally that his people should lay down their lives to fight the educating of the children about systemic racism.
That's right people should be willing to die killing teachers.

If only Trump can be convicted of a crime that makes him ineligible to run for any public office ever again.
Trump has gotten off his financial charges in New York because a new guy let him off.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 21, 2022)

I believe that most of the "characters" are up to their neck in guilt. Conniving asses.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 21, 2022)

Authoritarians hate freedom.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Authoritarians hate freedom.


I don’t agree. They love freedom, just not for the people. Authoritarians hate sharing.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 21, 2022)

Witness says he was on planning call in which Mark Meadows and top Trump allies discussed how to encourage Jan 6 march on the Capitol and to “direct the people down there and make it look like they went down there on their own.”


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 21, 2022)

https://www.rawstory.com/mike-pence-capitol-security-trials/


> For the first time, the U.S. Secret Service confirmed the suspected details about where Vice President Mike Pence was during the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> Testifying in the trial of Cowboys for Trump founder Couy Griffin, Secret Service Inspector Lanelle Hawa told the court that Pence was taken to the loading dock on the east side of the Capitol on the Senate side. That was also where Alex Jones, Joe Biggs and the Oath Keepers were converging on the building.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 21, 2022)

I think we’ve reached the center of the sewer


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

*'Valuable' Jan 6 Evidence: MAGA Rep Breaks With Trump Over 'Big Lie'*






GOP Congressman Mo Brooks was once a close ally of Donald Trump, but he recently admitted that the former president asked him to reverse the 2020 election. On Tuesday, Trump pulled his endorsement of Brooks for a Senate seat in Alabama, claiming Brooks went “woke.” MSNBC’s Ari Melber speaks to Maya Wiley about these developments.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2022)

'They are the ones paying the consequences': Jan. 6 rioters mimic Trump's misinformation playbook but see different results | CNN Politics


January 6 rioters are publicizing their actions at the US Capitol and pushing misinformation in an effort to gain notoriety in ways that echo former President Donald Trump.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 26, 2022)

Thread by @DempseyTwo on Thread Reader App


@DempseyTwo: On May 18, 2019 Ginni Thomas was a guest speaker at an invitation only Council for National Policy event with an audience of GOP donors in McLean Virginia. Her presentation is something to behold. Espec...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> BREAKING: The Jan. 6 select committee says it believes Donald Trump violated multiple laws in his quest to overturn the 2020 election — including obstruction of Congress and defrauding the United States.


 4 years they screamed Russia Russia Russia and not one bit of actual evidence that proves it. In fact the recent indictments prove it was just the opposite who was colluding with Russia, China and Ukraine. Propaganda is all shiny and can be pushed quickly. The truth is slow and sometimes painful but once it comes out it’s undisputed. Well for most people anyway


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> 4 years they screamed Russia Russia Russia and not one bit of actual evidence that proves it.


Have you read the Mueller report? 



Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> The truth is slow and sometimes painful but once it comes out it’s undisputed.


Agreed. I can’t wait for the report on the house investigation of the Jan 6 insurrection. It’s been a slow and painful process but the truth will be undisputed. 

I’m sure _you_ will dispute it though. Just like you did the Mueller report.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> 4 years they screamed Russia Russia Russia and not one bit of actual evidence that proves it. In fact the recent indictments prove it was just the opposite who was colluding with Russia, China and Ukraine. Propaganda is all shiny and can be pushed quickly. The truth is slow and sometimes painful but once it comes out it’s undisputed. Well for most people anyway


It must suck to be so propagandized (at best, chances are you are just selling the programming) that you cuck out 'Russia Russia Russia' like a good little useful idiot.


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Have you read the Mueller report?
> 
> 
> Agreed. I can’t wait for the report on the house investigation of the Jan 6 insurrection. It’s been a slow and painful process but the truth will be undisputed.
> ...


Have you seen the indictments from Durham? Those aren’t process crimes like the ones produced by the muller report. Muller even testified there was no collusion. And the so called crimes he said he couldn’t prosecute him for Letcia James failed to also


----------



## printer (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> 4 years they screamed Russia Russia Russia and not one bit of actual evidence that proves it. In fact the recent indictments prove it was just the opposite who was colluding with Russia, China and Ukraine. Propaganda is all shiny and can be pushed quickly. The truth is slow and sometimes painful but once it comes out it’s undisputed. Well for most people anyway


What happened at the Trump Tower meeting?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Have you seen the indictments from Durham? Those aren’t process crimes like the ones produced by the muller report. Muller even testified there was no collusion. And the so called crimes he said he couldn’t prosecute him for Letcia James failed to also









https://www.rollitup.org/t/fisa-abuse-troll-is-a-scam.1000451/post-16810948


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Have you seen the indictments from Durham? Those aren’t process crimes like the ones produced by the muller report. Muller even testified there was no collusion. And the so called crimes he said he couldn’t prosecute him for Letcia James failed to also


It’s obvious you’re stuck in an information bubble. 

If you weren’t so afraid of CBS news you would be much more informed than you are currently. Your source of FOX and newsmax is making you look like a dumbass.


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)

printer said:


> What happened at the Trump Tower meeting?


Hey if you believe the lies from all the media, then there is not a dam thing that I can say and or produce that will change your mind. 
it just takes time to do some actual research. The truth can be found. It’s out there for those who want to see and read it. 

What happened when Biden admitted he bribed the President of Ukraine with a Billion dollar loan unless the prosecutor who was investigating his company? Have you looked at anything involving the Biden laptop? They are sick


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Hey if you believe the lies from all the media, then there is not a dam thing that I can say and or produce that will change your mind.


Where are you getting your information? Are you one of the 50 or 60 people who was able to get a Truth Social account?


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Where are you getting your information? Are you one of the 50 or 60 people that was able to get a Truth Social account?


There is way more then 60 people on TruthSocial but hey You got Twitter or cnn to get your news


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Hey if you believe the lies from all the media, then there is not a dam thing that I can say and or produce that will change your mind.
> it just takes time to do some actual research. The truth can be found. It’s out there for those who want to see and read it.


lmao you mean like reading a Republican led bi-partisan senate report on the Russian militaries attack on our democracy?
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bi-partisan-senate-report-calls-for-sweeping-effort-to-stop-russian-trolls-on-social-media-platforms.997908/









Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> What happened when Biden admitted he bribed the President of Ukraine with a Billion dollar loan unless the prosecutor who was investigating his company? Have you looked at anything involving the Biden laptop? They are sick


lmao you trolls are still selling this garbage Giuliani troll? Have any more blind guy computer repair shop hot tips to go off of?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> There is way more then 60 people on TruthSocial but hey You got Twitter or cnn to get your news


So, where are you getting your information?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> So, where are you getting your information?


----------



## printer (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Hey if you believe the lies from all the media, then there is not a dam thing that I can say and or produce that will change your mind.
> it just takes time to do some actual research. The truth can be found. It’s out there for those who want to see and read it.
> 
> What happened when Biden admitted he bribed the President of Ukraine with a Billion dollar loan unless the prosecutor who was investigating his company? Have you looked at anything involving the Biden laptop? They are sick


He was poking the Ukrainians to get rid of corruption otherwise the US will not give them money. The Europeans were on board. The head prosecutor killed the investigation on the gas company before little Biden came on board. Yes I have researched it well, you are telling lies. Biden's laptop should run its course. As it is there is not enough credible information out there on it. Otherwise Rudy would have exposed Biden before the election.


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5108425



from more credible sources then the media.
Besides project veritas there are plenty of reliable places to get the truth. And there are plenty of other researchers who share their own information they find. 
and I only use YouTube to learn about different grows.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> from more credible sources then the media.
> Besides project veritas there are plenty of reliable places to get the truth. And there are plenty of other researchers who share their own information they find.
> and I only use YouTube to learn about different grows.


Project Veritas?!?!!?


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 26, 2022)

Isn't Project Veritas run by this assmunch?

https://thehill.com/capital-living/in-the-know/100105-filmmaker-okeefe-sentenced-in-sen-mary-landrieu-break-in


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Where are you getting your information? Are you one of the 50 or 60 people who was able to get a Truth Social account?


Did it come with a NFT of Melania’s papilloma garden?
spellcheck calls her Malaria lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> 4 years they screamed Russia Russia Russia and not one bit of actual evidence that proves it. In fact the recent indictments prove it was just the opposite who was colluding with Russia, China and Ukraine. Propaganda is all shiny and can be pushed quickly. The truth is slow and sometimes painful but once it comes out it’s undisputed. Well for most people anyway


https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/2/20/17031772/mueller-indictments-grand-jury
6 trump aids were guilty, 5 plead guilty, but he had no idea about it.... 
Sussman got indicted, and it was dropped...because it was a lie.
so exactly what truth is it you're referring to? the truth that at the very least 6 close trump aids were involved with russian nationals? the truth that Durham was wrong about what Sussman was doing and had to drop the sensationalistic bullshit case he stupidly brought before doing his due diligence? do enlighten us...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Hey if you believe the lies from all the media, then there is not a dam thing that I can say and or produce that will change your mind.
> it just takes time to do some actual research. The truth can be found. It’s out there for those who want to see and read it.
> 
> What happened when Biden admitted he bribed the President of Ukraine with a Billion dollar loan unless the prosecutor who was investigating his company? Have you looked at anything involving the Biden laptop? They are sick


so, independently owned news outlets are all cooperating with the government, to tell a false narrative to the people?
ALL of them, are ALL cooperating with the government, no matter the ideology of the owners? and with multiple administrations...that is a FUCKING AMAZING amount of cooperation from a lot of people who don't especially care for each other, or one or the other administrations they're supposed to be cooperating with...
and that is not only in the US, but all around the world, news services have ALL agreed to tell the entire world the same bullshit...
it's only faux, oan, newsmax, and fucker carlson who are telling the world the truth...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Hey if you believe the lies from all the media, then there is not a dam thing that I can say and or produce that will change your mind.
> it just takes time to do some actual research. The truth can be found. It’s out there for those who want to see and read it.
> 
> What happened when Biden admitted he bribed the President of Ukraine with a Billion dollar loan unless the prosecutor who was investigating his company? Have you looked at anything involving the Biden laptop? They are sick


This is like reading a fairytale 
They don’t usually end well


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> This is like reading a fairytale
> They don’t usually end well


Have you ever had slow-roasted German child? You won’t reGretel it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Have you ever had slow-roasted German child? You won’t reGretel it.


Insert rim shot… here


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Insert rim shot… here


the classic.


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)

Actually surprised at how many Biden supporters and liberals are in here. But hey light it up and smoke a fatty! Or just use that free crack pipe uncle joe gave to y’all


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Actually surprised at how many Biden supporters and liberals are in here. But hey light it up and smoke a fatty! Or just use that free crack pipe uncle joe gave to y’all


Better than the deluded alternative!


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Better than the deluded alternative!


Yeah those deluded by the truth. The $hit your smoking has rotted your brain.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Actually surprised at how many Biden supporters and liberals are in here. But hey light it up and smoke a fatty! Or just use that free crack pipe uncle joe gave to y’all


https://www.rollitup.org/t/political-memes-only-to-prove-your-political-points.913980/post-16872965


Are you actually slow enough to believe this right wing lie? Or do you know you are full of shit and need to pay rent or something?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Yeah those deluded by the truth. The hit your smoking has rotted your brain.


A link to your truth, fine sir.


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5108609
> 
> Are you actually slow enough to believe this right wing lie? Or do you know you are full of shit and need to pay rent or something?


I’m smart enough to believe the truth and know the left has been lying to everyone for decades. With all that has come out about the spying and the fact the hunter laptop is proven to be true. Yet I’m the delusional one smoke another one your brain is fried already


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> I’m smart enough to believe the truth and know the left has been lying to everyone for decades.


Quantifiably did you know you are about 800% more likely to be lied to by a Republican over a Democrat?



The Republicans are about 800% more likely to lie.


Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> With all that has come out about the spying and the fact the hunter laptop is proven to be true. Yet I’m the delusional one smoke another one your brain is fried already


Too fucking funny you are still pushing this bullshit. 'the truth about spying' Hilarious. 

Also the nonsense that you think is wrapped up in just two words 'Hunter laptop' actually means anything is just classic right wing propaganda trigger word gaming.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> I’m smart enough to believe the truth and know the left has been lying to everyone for decades. With all that has come out about the spying and the fact the hunter laptop is proven to be true. Yet I’m the delusional one smoke another one your brain is fried already


Again, a link would not be taken amiss.


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Again, a link would not be taken amiss.


Even if I postep a dozen links to sites and factual information. If you still believe the lies being spread by the left and the media nothing will wake you up until someone gets arrested. And the kicker is it won’t be Trump


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Even if I postep a dozen links to sites and factual information. If you still believe the lies being spread by the left and the media nothing will wake you up until someone gets arrested. And the kicker is it won’t be Trump


Still, a link would get me started. I’m sort of isolated.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Even if I postep a dozen links to sites and factual information. If you still believe the lies being spread by the left and the media nothing will wake you up until someone gets arrested. And the kicker is it won’t be Trump


I smell a story about a Democrat pedophile ring in a pizza joint coming up….


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Yet I’m the delusional one smoke another one your brain is fried already


^^^ joined yesterday. 

^^^^ looks down on weed smokers. 

???????


----------



## shimbob (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Even if I postep a dozen links to sites and factual information. If you still believe the lies being spread by the left and the media nothing will wake you up until someone gets arrested. And the kicker is it won’t be Trump


At what point in this fantasy of yours does the unicorn use its horn to tickle your prostate and give you a wet dream?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> ^^^ joined yesterday.
> 
> ^^^^ looks down on weed smokers.
> 
> ???????


doing it for Jesus. 

Jesus always ends up holding that whiffy bag.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Even if I postep a dozen links to sites and factual information.






Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> If you still believe the lies being spread by the left and the media nothing will wake you up until someone gets arrested. And the kicker is it won’t be Trump


You mean like the dozens of people around Trump that have been arrested, and found guilty in courts of law by random American citizens again and again?

You might be in a cult (if you are not trying to scrape some money together by trolling for the hate mongers for bible camp or a new gun or something).


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> ^^^ joined yesterday.
> 
> ^^^^ looks down on weed smokers.
> 
> ???????


Wrong I don’t look down on weed smokers. I look at liberals with my hands on my face in disbelief of how dumb they can be. Unfortunately I don’t recall my original email used 18 years ago when I was first on this site.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Wrong I don’t look down on weed smokers. I look at liberals with my hands on my face in disbelief of how dumb they can be. Unfortunately I don’t recall my original email used 18 years ago when I was first on this site.


Still, a link would be appreciated.


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5108618


Lmao ok watch out for those Russians


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Wrong I don’t look down on weed smokers. I look at liberals with my hands on my face in disbelief of how dumb they can be. Unfortunately I don’t recall my original email used 18 years ago when I was first on this site.


I know it’s early with the new account but maybe another 18 year break is overdue?

Something to think about while you wait for Q drops.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> ^^^ joined yesterday.
> 
> ^^^^ looks down on weed smokers.
> 
> ???????


Conservative.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Conservative.


But plainly not a Linkertarian.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Lmao ok watch out for those Russians


You mean the ones currently threatening nuclear war and laying waste to their neighbor? The same one that has been attacking our citizens for at least the better part of the last decade?

Sure will cuck, while you continue to try your stupid little dismiss tactic once again.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/january-6th-hearings-on-trumps-failed-insurrection.1058895/post-16872957


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> But plainly not a Linkertarian.


Nah I changed it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> But plainly not a Linkertarian.


The missing Linkertarian?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Nah I changed it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The missing Linkertarian?


Surely missing something.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

Like a link.


----------



## Cheech2010Flhtk (Mar 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You mean the ones currently threatening nuclear war and laying waste to their neighbor? The same one that has been attacking our citizens for at least the better part of the last decade?
> 
> Sure will cuck, while you continue to try your stupid little dismiss tactic once again.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/january-6th-hearings-on-trumps-failed-insurrection.1058895/post-16872957


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 26, 2022)

Good thing Biden is not putting his kid in charge of middle east peace or the American pandemic response like the last idiot the Republicans elected.

That is the difference, all the right wing propagandists have to push is nonsense and lies to try to hide things like the fact that they have ran our economy into a ditch in every single Republican presidential term, while the Democrats have led the economy to greater job gains and income growth perpetually during their terms.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Good thing Biden is not putting his kid in charge of middle east peace or the American pandemic response like the last idiot the Republicans elected.
> 
> That is the difference, all the right wing propagandists have to push is nonsense and lies to try to hide things like the fact that they have ran our economy into a ditch in every single Republican presidential term, while the Democrats have led the economy to greater job gains and income growth perpetually during their terms.


Libel aside ,I do not think Hunter would have done badly in that role. Perception meh, performance maybe way better.


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> 4 years they screamed Russia Russia Russia and not one bit of actual evidence that proves it. In fact the recent indictments prove it was just the opposite who was colluding with Russia, China and Ukraine. Propaganda is all shiny and can be pushed quickly. The truth is slow and sometimes painful but once it comes out it’s undisputed. Well for most people anyway


Okay…who are you standing in for? You sound like they just popped you out of your box.



CunningCanuk said:


> Have you read the Mueller report?


not seeing this guy as a reader….



Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Have you seen the indictments from Durham? Those aren’t process crimes like the ones produced by the muller report. Muller even testified there was no collusion. And the so called crimes he said he couldn’t prosecute him for Letcia James failed to also


How did you manage a perfect zero, with all those words, in four sentences?

Probability alone should have had you saying at least one factual thing in there, but you managed to avoid making any sense at all. Is this a gift, or did you train?



Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Hey if you believe the lies from all the media, then there is not a dam thing that I can say and or produce that will change your mind.
> it just takes time to do some actual research. The truth can be found. It’s out there for those who want to see and read it.
> 
> What happened when Biden admitted he bribed the President of Ukraine with a Billion dollar loan unless the prosecutor who was investigating his company? Have you looked at anything involving the Biden laptop? They are sick


Man, whoever put you up to this must be laughing their asses off

You’re right about ONE thing: research *does* take time. If you’re ever moved to try it, stop back by, we’ll give you some useful tips. It gets easier after the first 20 years or so, but not being a fool is worth a little effort, right?

EDIT: “Project Veritas”? _REALLY?_ You will believe *ANYTHING*, won’t you?


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Even if I postep a dozen links to sites and factual information. If you still believe the lies being spread by the left and the media nothing will wake you up until someone gets arrested. And the kicker is it won’t be Trump


I love how none o’ y’all ever manage (or even *try*) to PROVE ANYTHING. Any of your deranged bullshit. A shred of proof would be 100% more than I’ve been able to find in 50 years of digging into wrong-wing hair-on-fire horseshit…and likewise, more than your predecessors/other selves have ever provided, here or anywhere.

Good thing you’re ‘smart enough to believe The Truth’, eh? What’s next, “Protocols of the Elders of Zion”?


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> So, where are you getting your information?


Trick question: he hasn’t been getting any information since he started dressing himself (assuming that’s not still in his future - which would clear up the matter of his sources)


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Libel aside ,I do not think Hunter would have done badly in that role. Perception meh, performance maybe way better.


Are you saying Hunter could broker a deal for peace in the Middle East like Jared did?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 27, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Probability alone should have had you saying at least one factual thing in there, but you managed to avoid making any sense at all. Is this a gift, or did you train?


I think this is the same guy who started a thread about gas being so much cheaper in Canada than in the US. 

That pesky metric system always trips up the smart ones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think this is the same guy who started a thread about gas being so much cheaper in Canada than in the US.
> 
> That pesky metric system always trips up the smart ones.


Hey gas here in NS is only$1.67!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey gas here in NS is only$1.67!


Lucky bastard. $1.78 here.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Are you saying Hunter could broker a deal for peace in the Middle East like Jared did?


Broker a deal? Maybe!
Like Jared? (best José Jimenez voice) oh I hope not.


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Broker a deal? Maybe!
> Like Jared? (best José Jimenez voice) oh I hope not.


Does Jared always take a blast before he takes off?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Does Jared always take a blast before he takes off?


Sí, it’s the maneuvering fuel


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lucky bastard. $1.78 here.


$1.71.9 here lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 27, 2022)

Yup same guy. Said some really stupid stuff and crawled into hole only to emerge as a stupider self ……


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 27, 2022)

Cheech2010Flhtk said:


> Actually surprised at how many Biden supporters and liberals are in here. But hey light it up and smoke a fatty! Or just use that free crack pipe uncle joe gave to y’all


If you are surprised that pot growers are liberal, then you are admitting that you are not smart enough to pay attention. 

Many growers are activists that have pushed hard for the laws to change so pigs will stop breaking in our doors, and we are winning!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

rollitup said:


> If you are surprised that pot growers are liberal, then you are admitting that you are not smart enough to pay attention.
> 
> Many growers are activists that have pushed hard for the laws to change so pigs will stop breaking in our doors, and we are winning!


Your alerts suggest you didn’t see me try to sweet-talk this one into exposing a source. Had he bitten, hilarity might have ensued. Flies/honey after all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> $1.71.9 here lol


1.02 a quart here...close as i can come to liters with our Frankenstein measurement system


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Your alerts suggest you didn’t see me try to sweet-talk this one into exposing a source. Had he bitten, hilarity might have ensued. Flies/honey after all.



Oh, so you admit that you were trolling?

I thought you were smarter than that!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

rollitup said:


> Oh, so you admit that you were trolling?
> 
> I thought you were smarter than that!


Of course I was trolling. The prospect of seeing its sources filled my spinnaker.


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Thread by @DempseyTwo on Thread Reader App
> 
> 
> @DempseyTwo: On May 18, 2019 Ginni Thomas was a guest speaker at an invitation only Council for National Policy event with an audience of GOP donors in McLean Virginia. Her presentation is something to behold. Espec...…
> ...


Thanks for this, Cap’n: hope they scrape off ALL the barnacles


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Of course I was trolling. The prospect of seeing its sources filled my spinnaker.



C'mon Man! 

It's impossible to troll when the kite is unfurled.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

rollitup said:


> C'mon Man!
> 
> It's impossible to troll when the kite is unfurled.


I do have quite the sail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

I hope this asshole dies in prison along with the rest of them, their trials should be televised as a matter of public good.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Judge Orders John Eastman To Release Emails Requested By Jan. 6 Committee*





A judge has ordered John Eastman, ally to former President Trump, to release emails he had with the former president and others in his administration to the January 6 select committee for their investigation into the Capitol riot. NBC's Pete Williams has details.


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2022)

*Judge rules Trump's efforts to overturn election likely criminal*
Former President Trump and his legal adviser, John Eastman, likely committed multiple federal crimes in their effort to prevent Congress from certifying President Biden's 2020 election victory, a federal judge ruled on Monday in a civil case involving subpoenas from the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol insurrection.

https://thehill.com/regulation/court-battles/600020-judge-rules-trumps-efforts-to-overturn-election-likely-criminal


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

^^
While this has no immediate teeth, it sustains hope that that man will be convicted of something that could treat the heart of MAGA like a Mayan priest.


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2022)

*Judiciary chair calls on Justice Thomas to recuse himself from Jan. 6 cases*
Judiciary Committee, said on Monday that Justice Clarence Thomas should recuse himself from cases related to the Jan. 6 Capitol attack. 









Judiciary chair calls on Justice Thomas to recuse himself from Jan. 6 cases


Sen. Dick Durbin (Ill.), the No. 2 Senate Democrat and chairman of the Judiciary Committee, said on Monday that Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas should recuse himself from cases related to the…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 28, 2022)

*Trump Organization ordered to comply with New York attorney general's subpoena in next month*
The New York Supreme Court on Monday ordered the Trump Organization to comply with a subpoena issued by the New York attorney general's office within the next month.

New York Supreme Court Justice Arthur Engoron gave the Trump Organization until April 20 to provide a report detailing "potentially responsive information."

"The Trump Organization Report must specify, as much as reasonably possible, the quantities of documents collected, reviewed, and produced, and the quantities of documents reviewed from each device or likely location or responsive records," Engoran wrote.

This subpoena was issued more than two years ago by New York Attorney General Letitia James (D) in connection with an investigation into whether the Trump Organization artificially inflated its value to increase its perceived net worth.

The judge also ordered that computer forensics company HaystackID, hired to audit the company's compliance with the subpoena issued by the New York attorney general's office, submit a weekly report detailing its findings, starting one week from the order issued on Monday.

After the first detailed "Haystack Report" is submitted, the Trump Organization will have to submit another report one week later.

An in-person status conference between the Trump Organization and the New York attorney general's office has also been scheduled for April 25.








Trump Organization ordered to comply with New York attorney general’s subpoena in next month


The New York Supreme Court on Monday ordered the Trump Organization to comply with a subpoena issued by the New York attorney general’s office within the next month.New York Supreme…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump Organization ordered to comply with New York attorney general's subpoena in next month*
> The New York Supreme Court on Monday ordered the Trump Organization to comply with a subpoena issued by the New York attorney general's office within the next month.
> 
> New York Supreme Court Justice Arthur Engoron gave the Trump Organization until April 20 to provide a report detailing "potentially responsive information."
> ...


still alive!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

*Williams: Judge Saying Trump May Have Committed Crimes 'Nothing' The DOJ Didn't Know*


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508561361407647747


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508619096337928197


----------



## printer (Mar 29, 2022)

*January 6 panel loses patience as contempt claims pile up*
The contempt charges forwarded by the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol are piling up at the Justice Department, and it’s clear that hopeful lawmakers have been losing their patience.









January 6 panel loses patience as contempt claims pile up


The contempt charges forwarded by the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol are piling up at the Justice Department, and it’s clear that hopeful lawmakers have been losing …




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2022)

They're back.

Double flags flying off the back of an F150 at sunset in my town..they were all gone.

Did he not get the memo? What do we want to construe this as? Is this 2022 early? Is he staking his claim again?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *January 6 panel loses patience as contempt claims pile up*
> The contempt charges forwarded by the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol are piling up at the Justice Department, and it’s clear that hopeful lawmakers have been losing their patience.
> 
> The committee forwarded the recommendation Monday night to seek charges against Dan Scavino, Trump’s former deputy chief of staff for communications, and Peter Navarro, a former trade adviser.
> ...


If I didn't show for a subpoena..any subpoena they'd come looking for me and I'd be arrested.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> If I didn't show for a subpoena..any subpoena they'd come looking for me and I'd be arrested.


Even Michael Corleone had to show up for a Congressional hearing.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> If I didn't show for a subpoena..any subpoena they'd come looking for me and I'd be arrested.


I’d like to know the President’s current opinion of the job AG Garland is doing. Between him and Bragg I get a faint whiff of something Manchin. Obstructing for the fun of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

Trump was grabbing cellphones from those around him and making calls like a Russian general in Ukraine! It shouldn't be too difficult with phone records and testimony, to reconstruct everything. In the end they will know every time Trump took a shit that day and how many sheets he used to wipe his ass, or how many depends he went through.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Report: Trump phone records show 7-hour gap on Jan. 6*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 29, 2022)

Can you imagine the outrage from Republicans if Obama had 5 minutes missing from his logs?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 29, 2022)

We know for a fact that the minority leader was talking to trump during the gap.

republicans be like


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Even Michael Corleone had to show up for a Congressional hearing.


Defying subpoenas is the least of their worries, from what I can see, when the 1/6 committee is done, the DOJ can put a significant part of the republican party in prison for seditious conspiracy and other things related to overthrowing the government. All those false republican electors from the states who signed off on those documents and those who helped or enabled them too. Then there is the bunch in the WH with Trump. I think the theory is you can only jail Trump once and for so long anyway, before nature takes care of the problem.

I suspect that Trump will be on trial in Fulton Co Georgia by summer for election cheating. Trials in Georgia unlike many other places are on TV and it will be wall to wall national coverage. Top republican officials will be testifying against him in public and it could mean a criminal record and time in custody of some sort. The republicans will have to challenge the big lie directly under oath and Donald might lose control, we hope...

If this happens, Donald will go insane, there will be riots on the courthouse steps in Georgia, but Fulton Co is heavily democratic and half black. I don't think this prosecutor will give Donald a pass. He would have a very hard time screaming political witch hunt with republicans testifying against him in a southern red state. It will destroy or damage his hold over the republican party and if Donald can't control it, he will try to destroy it and keep his base home in November out of spite and retribution.

I figure with the war in Ukraine and Donald freaking out like Chuckie with a knife inside the GOP, it's the best hope the Americans have in November. Of course Joe doing an excellent job helps too, but facts don't matter to nearly half the population, perhaps this will though.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Can you imagine the outrage from Republicans if Obama had 5 minutes missing from his logs?


It would be as big as their Benghazi libel campaign.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Even Michael Corleone had to show up for a Congressional hearing.


It can be done.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

*George Conway: I Don't Know If Trump Will Get Away With It, But Judge's Finding Does Matter*






A judge presiding over a civil suit involving the January 6 committee found Monday that then-President Trump 'likely attempted to obstruct the joint session of Congress' on Jan. 6, 2021, which would be a crime. George Conway and Jackie Alemany discuss.


----------



## printer (Mar 29, 2022)

*McConnell sidesteps question on Jan. 6 call from Trump*
“I've said repeatedly the last time I spoke to the president was the day after the Electoral College declared President Biden the winner. I publicly congratulated President Biden on his victory and received a phone call after that from President Trump and that's the last time we’ve spoken,” McConnell said when asked why he did not take Trump's calls the day of the Capitol riot.

Pressed on if he tried to call Trump back that day, McConnell said, “I just answered your question.”

The Washington Post reported on Tuesday that Trump called McConnell on Jan. 6, citing internal White House records. A McConnell aide told the newspaper that the minority leader declined the then-president’s call.

The Post also reported that Trump’s phone logs, turned over to the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol, have a gap of seven hours and 37 minutes around the time when the deadly riot was occurring.








McConnell sidesteps question on Jan. 6 call from Trump
 

Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) on Tuesday sidestepped a question about reports that he declined a call from then-President Trump on Jan. 6, 2021, emphasizing that the last time he s…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Mar 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It can be done.
> 
> View attachment 5109879


With a little paint and some stained glass for the skylight...


----------



## Derbud420 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

Derbud420 said:


> View attachment 5110042


Elaborate


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Elaborate


Low budget fundraiser. It looks like it was cut from the paper menu that's on the brown tray.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Defying subpoenas is the least of their worries, from what I can see, when the 1/6 committee is done, the DOJ can put a significant part of the republican party in prison for seditious conspiracy and other things related to overthrowing the government. All those false republican electors from the states who signed off on those documents and those who helped or enabled them too. Then there is the bunch in the WH with Trump. I think the theory is you can only jail Trump once and for so long anyway, before nature takes care of the problem.
> 
> I suspect that Trump will be on trial in Fulton Co Georgia by summer for election cheating. Trials in Georgia unlike many other places are on TV and it will be wall to wall national coverage. Top republican officials will be testifying against him in public and it could mean a criminal record and time in custody of some sort. The republicans will have to challenge the big lie directly under oath and Donald might lose control, we hope...
> 
> ...


But what happened to NY?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *George Conway: I Don't Know If Trump Will Get Away With It, But Judge's Finding Does Matter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like Satan truly rules the earth.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> But what happened to NY?


I would really like to know. It bugs me.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2022)

printer said:


> With a little paint and some stained glass for the skylight...


I like the fresco of the walls- gives the place texture and charm..stained glass skylight but what exactly?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I like the fresco of the walls- gives the place texture and charm..stained glass skylight but what exactly?


An expulsion of the moneylenders?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2022)

*Woodward: Telephone-addict Trump likely used phone during Jan. 6 gap in phone record*





CNN’s John King speaks with Washington Post journalist Bob Woodward about his report that official White House phone records show a more than seven-hour gap in phone calls to and from then-President Donald Trump on January 6, 2021.


----------



## printer (Mar 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I like the fresco of the walls- gives the place texture and charm..stained glass skylight but what exactly?


Two hookers peeing on a bed.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Two hookers peeing on a bed.


Orthodox hookers no less


----------



## printer (Mar 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Orthodox hookers no less


Blond haired Russian Orthodox hookers.


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 29, 2022)

printer said:


> With a little paint and some stained glass for the skylight...


Heat source!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 29, 2022)

My surf band played at a place that's now an Orthodox church in Eugene

I produced the show which featured 4 local surf bands, which I believe is a record


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 30, 2022)

Revealed: Trump used White House phone for call on January 6 that was not on official log


Trump’s call to Republican senator should have been reflected in presidential call log on day of Capitol attack but wasn’t




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 30, 2022)

printer said:


> Blond haired Russian Orthodox hookers.


Always had a flair for the UNorthodox, myself…then again, I was raised in an evangelical, racist shithole, so I like to reach beyond the congenital bullshit when I can….


----------



## printer (Mar 30, 2022)

*DOJ's Jan. 6 probe expands to rally preparations, conspiracies: report*
The Department of Justice is expanding its probe of the Jan. 6 Capitol attack to include the events leading up to the preceding rally, and the wider conspiracies that fueled the violence, people familiar with the issue told The Washington Post. 

Before supporters of former President Trump attacked the Capitol, many participated in a rally that had multiple speakers, including Trump himself. 

Sources told The Post the DOJ is now looking to the planning of the rally and the conspiracy theories that surrounded the event. 

The rally was based around the false claims that Trump won the 2020 presidential election and that election fraud was the reason President Biden won. 

DOJ has begun issuing subpoenas to investigate the funding, planning and who was involved in the event. People familiar with the issue told The Post the subpoenas were issued against those in Trump’s circle, but would not say what they requested or who received them. 

Investigations into the rally could include how protesters got the money to go to Washington, D.C. and who was behind the planning of the incident. 

Hundreds have been arrested over their roles in Jan. 6 riot, which led to multiple deaths and destruction of the Capitol building, in one of the largest criminal investigations in the U.S. 








DOJ’s Jan. 6 probe expands to rally preparations, conspiracies: report


The Department of Justice (DOJ) is expanding its probe of the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack to include the events leading up to the preceding rally, and the wider conspiracies that fueled the violen…




thehill.com


----------



## SemperTai420 (Mar 30, 2022)

Another echo chamber.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2022)

SemperTai420 said:


> Another echo chamber.


Explain.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 31, 2022)

From one cult to Stinkys cult, fucking weak minded nut job.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509602849763778561


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 31, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> From one cult to Stinkys cult, fucking weak minded nut job.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509602849763778561


Cult recidivism is real.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 31, 2022)

Some have the tendencies to follow cults. Some for thousands of years.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 31, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Some have the tendencies to follow cults. Some for thousands of years.


And they tend to be oh so accommodating for con artists looking for marks by announcing their predispositions to falling into them while online.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2022)

printer said:


> *DOJ's Jan. 6 probe expands to rally preparations, conspiracies: report*
> The Department of Justice is expanding its probe of the Jan. 6 Capitol attack to include the events leading up to the preceding rally, and the wider conspiracies that fueled the violence, people familiar with the issue told The Washington Post.
> 
> Before supporters of former President Trump attacked the Capitol, many participated in a rally that had multiple speakers, including Trump himself.
> ...


Google is their friend. Much information that they are looking for already exists because it's been reported on by Media.


----------



## printer (Apr 1, 2022)

*Official review found Jan. 6 White House phone records complete: report*

An official review found that the White House phone records for Jan. 6, 2021, are complete, CNN reported Thursday, citing a source familiar with the matter, following reports earlier in the week that the call logs given to the House select committee investigating the attack on the Capitol had a gap of more than seven hours that day.

The source told CNN that no pages were found to be missing from the six-page White House phone logs from Jan. 6.
The outlet also reported, citing multiple sources familiar, that the Jan. 6 phone records appear typical based on former President Trump’s habits. Trump often opted to have staff use landlines or cellphones to place calls for him while he was in the Oval Office, which would not be recorded in the White House switchboard records, sources told CNN.

Meanwhile, Axios reported on Thursday, citing three sources with knowledge on the matter, that Trump’s executive assistant, Molly Michael, was absent most of Jan. 6 for personal reasons. Michael’s duties included keeping notes on Trump’s unscheduled calls and meetings, per the outlet.

This comes after The Washington Post and CBS News reported on Tuesday, citing documents they had obtained, that White House logs given to the committee by the National Archives earlier this year show a gap of 7 hours and 37 minutes between 11:17 a.m. and 6:54 p.m. on Jan. 6, 2021.
During the gap in the White House logs that day, Trump allegedly spoke with then-Vice President Mike Pence, House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) and Sen. Mike Lee (R-Utah); he reportedly called Lee in order to get in touch with Sen. Tommy Tuberville (R-Ala.), among others.
 
In response to reporting that the committee is investigating whether Trump used personal disposable phones to communicate that day, the former president reportedly said in a statement on Monday that he had “no idea what a burner phone is, to the best of my knowledge I have never even heard the term.” His former national security adviser John Bolton has pushed back on that claim.

A spokesperson for Trump told multiple outlets the records were not controlled by Trump and he believed all his communications were logged that day.








Official review found Jan. 6 White House phone records complete: report


An official review found that the White House phone records for Jan. 6, 2021, are complete, CNN reported Thursday, citing a source familiar with the matter, following reports earlier in the week th…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

That's just elected officials, there were other unelected republicans involved too. There was as much law breaking going on in the statehouses, as in the capitol on 1/6
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









'Nearly 300' GOP state legislators may be implicated in Trump's coup attempt


Hundreds of Republican state legislators may have legal exposure stemming from Donald Trump's efforts to overturn the 2020 presidential election, a former top GOP strategist explained on Friday.Amanda Carpenter, a columnist at The Bulwark, drew attention to a text message sent to then-White...




www.rawstory.com





*'Nearly 300' GOP state legislators may be implicated in Trump's coup attempt*


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's just elected officials, there were other unelected republicans involved too. There was as much law breaking going on in the statehouses, as in the capitol on 1/6
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


This shouldn’t surprise *anyone at all*: overthrow strategists have been aggressively radicalizing the grass roots since desegregation became the law of the land. YES, that *is* a scary fucking thought.

At the same time, they aggressively radicalized *ME* 60+ years ago: I’ve fairly well broken myself fighting this bullshit since BEFORE desegregation (yes, I *am* that old…but I got a REAL early start, having been witness to truly horrific white-on-black violence (and *racism-motivated* white-on-*white* violence) as a child growing up *surrounded* by black citizens I knew and trusted - and seeing the fear in my own heart reflected in their faces around me…).

I’ve always known which side I’m on, and I WILL NEVER GIVE UP. When I run into one of these yahoos telling me to ‘stop watching CNN’ and ‘do some research’ it reminds me all over again that these ignorant opportunists must not win…and rouses the part of me that will never suffer these fools - gladly or otherwise.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> This shouldn’t surprise *anyone at all*: overthrow strategists have been aggressively radicalizing the grass roots since desegregation became the law of the land. YES, that *is* a scary fucking thought.
> 
> At the same time, they aggressively radicalized *ME* 60+ years ago: I’ve fairly well broken myself fighting this bullshit since BEFORE desegregation (yes, I *am* that old…but I got a REAL early start, having been witness to truly horrific white-on-black violence (and *racism-motivated* white-on-*white* violence) as a child growing up *surrounded* by black citizens - and seeing the fear in my own heart reflected in the faces around me…).
> 
> I’ve always known which side I’m on, and I WILL NEVER GIVE UP. When I run into one of these yahoos telling me to ‘stop watching CNN’ and ‘do some research’ it reminds me all over again that these ignorant opportunists must not win…and rouses the part of me that will never suffer these fools - gladly or otherwise.


If they win it would be the end of liberal democracy and you'd need a coup or a civil war to get it back. The assholes would be soon setting up extermination camps for blacks , browns and eventually anybody smarter than them, which includes most people. Hopefully what is going on in Ukraine will have a positive effect in America. However I have faith in Donald, he is gonna rip the GOP to pieces like a bull in the China shop, before ya cage him!


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they win it would be the end of liberal democracy and you'd need a coup or a civil war to get it back. The assholes would be soon setting up extermination camps for blacks , browns and eventually anybody smarter than them, which includes most people. Hopefully what is going on in Ukraine will have a positive effect in America. However I have faith in Donald, he is gonna rip the GOP to pieces like a bull in the China shop, before ya cage him!


YES.

Mission accomplished on the ripping the Insurrectionists to pieces: the pieces are still falling, so the crushing of the guilty will happen as they land. The Ukrainian invasion has further crystallized things; scales are falling from the eyes of the willfully blind; revulsion and rejection are setting in. Don’t breathe a sigh of relief…it ain’t over ‘til it’s over…and it ain’t over


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they win it would be the end of liberal democracy and you'd need a coup or a civil war to get it back. The assholes would be soon setting up extermination camps for blacks , browns and eventually anybody smarter than them, which includes most people. Hopefully what is going on in Ukraine will have a positive effect in America. However I have faith in Donald, he is gonna rip the GOP to pieces like a bull in the China shop, before ya cage him!


Don’t forget sex sinners.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 3, 2022)

The scary thing is their check down list. The whole rapist mentality that we are taught to 'shoot for the moon, so even if you miss...' mindset of these insurrectionist hate mongers.

They won't get their Euro-White nationalist dream, so they settle for still beating anyone up (and getting away with it) who dares to talk truth about things like their mega-church systems that are actively working to politicize and destabilize our public education systems and fund tax free dark money groups.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The scary thing is their check down list. The whole rapist mentality that we are taught to 'shoot for the moon, so even if you miss...' mindset of these insurrectionist hate mongers.
> 
> They won't get their Euro-White nationalist dream, so they settle for still beating anyone up (and getting away with it) who dares to talk truth about things like their mega-church systems that are actively working to politicize and destabilize our public education systems and fund tax free dark money groups.


Tax churches, not charities, it's constitutional too, their social preference is unconstitutional and secular organizations should have the same rights. Believe bullshit and get a tax break for it, believe the evidence and science and get none. So Americas have a financial incentive, put in place by the government, to believe lies. Is it a stretch that you could get a tax break if you believe the big lie too? How about Santa Claus?


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Defying subpoenas is the least of their worries, from what I can see, when the 1/6 committee is done, the DOJ can put a significant part of the republican party in prison for seditious conspiracy and other things related to overthrowing the government. All those false republican electors from the states who signed off on those documents and those who helped or enabled them too. Then there is the bunch in the WH with Trump. I think the theory is you can only jail Trump once and for so long anyway, before nature takes care of the problem.
> 
> I suspect that Trump will be on trial in Fulton Co Georgia by summer for election cheating. Trials in Georgia unlike many other places are on TV and it will be wall to wall national coverage. Top republican officials will be testifying against him in public and it could mean a criminal record and time in custody of some sort. The republicans will have to challenge the big lie directly under oath and Donald might lose control, we hope...
> 
> ...


I’ll bet you a lobster dinner (I eat like 5 at a setting lol) that he never spends a day in jail. I may be heading out east in August .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I’ll bet you a lobster dinner (I eat like 5 at a setting lol) that he never spends a day in jail. I may be heading out east in August .


I read he won't go to jail and can't because of the secret service detail, they will have to keep him in custody, house arrest, whatever that means. I think that the supermax in Colorado could cut secret service costs significantly with one guy shoving his food try through the grub hole in his cell door.

The main thing about the trial in Georgia that concerns us, is it will very likely be on TV as all trials there are. Republican officials will be testifying against him and refuting the big lie to his face in public. He might not be able to restrain himself.... Entertainment aside, Donald should freak out, the divisions in the GOP are widening since the war and Donald just asked Vlad for help on TV again! Many of the republicans have been seduced by the fight for liberty with citizens using guns and guts fighting for freedom! It's yer average republican incel's wet dream FFS and the issue is cracking them wide open, along with other things. If Donald tells the base to stay home out of spite, the republicans are fucked if just 10% of them stay home in November.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> I’ll bet you a lobster dinner (I eat like 5 at a setting lol) that he never spends a day in jail. I may be heading out east in August .


Lobster is cheap here, or was, come in season and check when it is in the area yer going, they sell them just down the road from my place. I don't eat them myself, never cared for them or seafood much, everybody in my family and all my friends eat them. Actually a box of live lobster on ice ain't to expensive if a few fiends chip in for a feed, friends used to fly them in by the box or several for a party every now and again. I went with a group of about 80 guys to Winnipeg from Moncton in 89, when the main shop closed down, technology. There are places on the east coast, lobster pounds, that do it, but I dunno what prices are like these days after the 2008 financial fiasco the market collapsed for a few years and prices were dirt cheap.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Russia if you are listening, CAN I HAVE ASYLUM? 

A rare leak from Joe's WH. Federal cases look like political revenge and federal trials aren't on TV, Trials in Georgia are and republicans have to testify and refute the big lie, on TV with wall to wall coverage, this spring or summer. Georgia is the only place they can have a TV trial, not NY and not a federal trial, no cameras. It could be the reason for dropping charges in NY and slow walking federal indictments as much as possible. Dunno the reason, but if the feds don't indict him, Georgia will and when the feds charge him it will be as part of a conspiracy involving many others, big time for conspiracy. Garland cannot let it slide, he will go down in legal infamy as a fucking unfit idiot and accessory after the fact. There will come a point when the entire top leadership of the DOJ will resign or threaten to, then it will be too late, Joe must remove him and it will label him a failure, because he would be. So I figure the feds will indict Donald after Georgia makes the news and TV history, holding off until after the election would be a serious mistake IMHO and the democrats in congress will lose their minds. Though ya never know what might happen with a TV Trump trial in Georgia, it could end up looking like 1/6!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NYT: President Biden says Trump is "a Danger to Democracy" and "Should be Prosecuted"*






We've had some important developments on the justice front in recent days, including:

Federal Judge David Carter finds Trump "likely committed crimes to stay in power"

The Department of Justice widens its criminal probe to include funders and organizers of the pre-insurrection rally, as well as the fake electors

For past two months, DOJ as been issuing grand jury subpoenas, involving "officials in former President Trump's orbit"

Now comes new reporting from the New York Times that President Biden, as recently as late last year, was telling those close to him that Trump is "a danger to democracy" and "should be prosecuted." The reporting also indicates that President Biden wants Attorney General Merrick Garland to act more like a prosecutor and "less like a ponderous judge."

Given that the DOJ is supposed to be independent from the White House on matters of who to prosecute, when to prosecute and if to prosecute, will this latest revelation impact AG Garland's approach to the course of the investigation into Trump and company?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2022)

Duh

and an illustration of how radically the prosecutorial bar has been moved.









A Watergate prosecutor says the 457-minute gap in Trump's White House call logs could be masking 'incalculably worse' behavior than Nixon's


The "missing chunk" of White House call records from the day of the Capitol riot "certainly appears deliberate," wrote Jill Wine-Banks in an op-ed.




www.google.com


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2022)

*Judge rules Bannon cannot argue he was relying on legal advice in defying Jan. 6 subpoena*
A federal judge on Wednesday ruled that Stephen Bannon cannot argue that he was relying on his lawyer’s advice in defying a congressional subpoena when the former Trump adviser goes to trial on contempt charges this summer.

In a four-page decision, U.S. District Judge Carl Nichols rejected Bannon’s argument that he should be allowed to raise the legal defense despite court precedent that holds that it is invalid in the context of criminal contempt of Congress charges.

The ruling is a blow to Bannon’s legal defense, as his lawyers had been hoping to argue at trial that he was relying on their good-faith advice when he defied the subpoena from the House Jan. 6 select committee.

Bannon was indicted in November on the misdemeanor contempt charges after Congress issued a criminal referral to the Justice Department in response to his stonewalling.

Congress later voted to hold former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows in contempt over his own defiance of a select committee subpoena. But Democrats have grown increasingly frustrated, as federal prosecutors have yet to bring charges nearly four months after the House issued its criminal referral.

On Wednesday, the select committee is set to vote on whether to refer two more former Trump aides — Dan Scavino and Peter Navarro — to the full House for a contempt vote.

The ruling by Nichols, a Trump appointee, could make it harder for the select committee’s targets to justify defiance of congressional subpoenas if the Justice Department continues to bring charges on the House referrals.

An attorney for Bannon did not immediately respond when asked for comment.

Bannon’s trial is set to begin on July 18.








Judge rules Bannon cannot argue he was relying on legal advice in defying Jan. 6 subpoena


A federal judge on Wednesday ruled that Stephen Bannon cannot argue that he was relying on his lawyer’s advice in defying a congressional subpoena when the former Trump adviser goes to trial …




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 7, 2022)

Lawsuit just filed, on behalf of a group of Arizona voters, new 14.3 challenges to the eligibility of Paul Gosar, Andy Biggs, and Mark Finchem to appear on the 2022 ballot. The mandate of Section 3 of the 14th Amendment must be followed.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's just elected officials, there were other unelected republicans involved too. There was as much law breaking going on in the statehouses, as in the capitol on 1/6
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Now we have to have them accountable.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Now we have to have them accountable.


I wonder how. They’re pretty hardened against fact.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder how. They’re pretty hardened against fact.


It's always bottom up and I'm entitled to one vote. I also can make a pain in the ass of myself where applicable, boycott and let them know..sometimes they cry young and old- get used to it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2022)

Proud Boys leader, Charles Donohoe, pleaded guilty to conspiracy and admits plan to storm Capitol, will testify against others.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

*New Evidence Jan. 6 Included ‘Coordinated Assault’ By Far-Right Groups*






The Guardian reports that the January 6th committee has obtained new, private evidence leading them to believe the Capitol attack included a “coordinated assault perpetrated by the Oath Keepers and the Proud Boys."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

*Don Jr.'s Deeply Treasonous Texts Make him a Charter Member of his Father's Election Conspiracy*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/04/10/politics/liz-cheney-january-6-committee-cnntv/index.html

this is good, but i'm afraid to have my hopes for justice crushed again...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

This is the second potential federal indictment for Donald, both slam dunk cases... One involving secret documents.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rep. Cheney: Jan. 6 Committee Has Enough Evidence To Refer Trump For Criminal Charges*






The House panel investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol has enough evidence to refer President Donald Trump for criminal charges, according to Rep. Liz Cheney. NBC News' Allie Raffa shares the latest from Capitol Hill.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

*J6 Committee Has the Goods on Trump But Debates Timing of Criminal Referral to DOJ for Prosecution*






The New York Times just reported that, after more than 800 witness interviews and the acquisition of countless documents, the House select committee investigating the insurrection has concluded they have enough evidence to make a referral of Donald Trump to the Department of justice for a criminal investigation. 

However, there is now a debate among the committee members about the wisdom of making such a referral. This video discusses why it likely doesn't matter when or if the January 6 committee makes a criminal referral of Trump to the DOJ.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

*'This Is Extraordinarily Damning': Texts From Don Jr. Set Out Strategies To Fight Election Outcome*


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


He has nailed what the right wing troll will be either way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> He has nailed what the right wing troll will be either way.


It's rather obvious and in accordance with past behavior, predictable, like the Russian army, that makes them easier to defeat!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

*Ex-Roger Stone Aide Reportedly Urged Trump Supporters To ‘Descend On The Capitol’*






According to a new report in the New York Times, former Roger Stone associate Jason Sullivan was plotting the storming of the Capitol back in December 2020. And we know so because there is a recording of him doing just that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

*Jan. 6 Panel Grills Stephen Miller About Trump Speech*





*Stephen Miller Testifies to J6 Panel: How might he have criminal exposure? Let us count the ways.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

*Donald Trump's "Hub-and-Spoke" Conspiracy to Overturn the 2020 Presidential Election: An Explainer*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

Why Hasn’t Trump Been Indicted Yet? We Have Five Theories.


Former presidential investigators and a defense attorney for a former vice president talk through the game theory motivating the Trump prosecutors.




slate.com





*Reporting Asks: "Why Hasn't Trump Been Indicted Yet? We Have Five Theories."*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2022)

*Kimberly Guilfoyle Meeting With Jan. 6 Committee*


----------



## printer (Apr 19, 2022)

*Eastman shielding 37,000 pages of Trump-related email from Jan. 6 committee *
Attorney John Eastman revealed Monday that he has asserted attorney-client privilege on 37,000 pages of emails related to his work for then-President Donald Trump in the effort to overturn the results of the 2020 election.

The Jan. 6 select committee has objected to “every claim” over those pages, which now sends the gargantuan dispute to U.S. District Court Judge David Carter for a case-by-case review.

Eastman revealed the scope of the dispute in a status report to Carter, concluding a three-month review that Carter demanded he undertake. Since January, Eastman has been reviewing 1,000 to 1,500 pages per day.

Carter has already ruled that he believes Eastman and Trump “more likely than not” engaged in a criminal conspiracy to obstruct Congress, an effort he called “a coup in search of a legal theory.” He has described the select committee’s work as urgent, but he must now determine how to parse these 37,000 pages in time for the committee to employ them in its ongoing investigation of Trump’s effort to subvert the transfer of power.
The emails are all drawn from Chapman University, where Eastman was employed until shortly after Jan. 6. The committee subpoenaed Chapman to obtain the emails, but Eastman sued the school and the select committee to slow the process. Carter then ordered the review that Eastman undertook.

Of the 90,000 pages of emails subject to the select committee subpoena, about 30,000 were immediately ruled out as irrelevant mass emails. Eastman made no privilege claims over an additional 25,000 pages of records.

“Defendants made no objection to Dr. Eastman’s claims of privilege over 643 documents totaling 3,006 pages, but did object to every claim of attorney-client privilege and work-product protection that Dr. Eastman asserted with respect to his representation of former President Trump and/or his campaign committee,” Eastman’s attorney Charles Burnham wrote. “Those 3,264 documents, totaling 37,650 pages, have therefore been submitted for in camera inspection.”








Eastman shielding 37,000 pages of Trump-related email from Jan. 6 committee


The dispute over the documents is heading to District Court Judge David Carter for a case-by-case review.




www.politico.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Eastman shielding 37,000 pages of Trump-related email from Jan. 6 committee *
> Attorney John Eastman revealed Monday that he has asserted attorney-client privilege on 37,000 pages of emails related to his work for then-President Donald Trump in the effort to overturn the results of the 2020 election.
> 
> The Jan. 6 select committee has objected to “every claim” over those pages, which now sends the gargantuan dispute to U.S. District Court Judge David Carter for a case-by-case review.
> ...


can't we just fucking shoot trump and the entire "freedom caucus" on live tv? get this fucking insanity over with, and deal justice where it is sorely over due? then we have to start trashing the legal system and make it operate in a way that doesn't provide stupid loopholes for criminals to delay things so fucking long they and their clients will be dead by the time anything actually goes to trial...
i'm just so motherfucking sick of assholes like trump playing the system against itself and winning.


----------



## mooray (Apr 19, 2022)

It would make their tweeker paranoias essentially real if that happened. The best thing for the nation is for Trump to die of old age, alone with a cheeseburger, exposed for who he is.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> It would make their tweeker paranoias essentially real if that happened. The best thing for the nation is for Trump to die of old age, alone with a cheeseburger, exposed for who he is.


Wearing his signature color against his will. If he is convicted of none of his wild misdeeds, that would suggest very bad times ahead for the republic.

Secretly I’m hoping that the DOJ and the states’ attorneys, such as in Georgia, are getting ready to issue coordinated indictments to both the top and to the complicit national legislators. They need to be taken to account for their scorched-earth fascism.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)

*Trump Linked To Proud Boys As Explosive Texts Revealed In Coup Probe*






New texts revealed in the investigation into the Jan. 6 insurrection show militia leaders trying to connect with former Trump doctor and Republican Congressman Ronny Jackson. Meanwhile, Trump’s former lawyer is hiding more than 37,000 pages of Trump-related emails from the Jan. 6 committee, asserting attorney-client privilege. MSNBC’s Ari Melber reports on the latest in the investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2022)

*As Georgia Grand Jury Investigation into Trump Proceeds, Trump Co-conspirator Eastman Keeps Criming*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2022)

*New Developments Reported In Criminal Probe Of Donald Trump In Georgia; Subpoenas Planned*


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 20, 2022)

I believe those in power are afraid to prosecute the don and anger his minions. Crazy times.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> I believe those in power are afraid to prosecute the don and anger his minions. Crazy times.


then we just have to go after ALL of them...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then we just have to go after ALL of them...


… in one smooth motion.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> I believe those in power are afraid to prosecute the don and anger his minions. Crazy times.


Something that the nut MTG tried to pull with the lawsuit trying to ban her from running since she was part of the insurrection, is that there is something weird about 'only congress can investigate congress members'. Not to mention the 'Executive privilege' shit Trumpists are pulling (even if it gets shot down time and again). And if the insurrectionist RINO's can flip the house and end the investigations, more bullshit.

With the amount of legal troll data mining that these asshole right wing ultra wealthy propagandists have done, I am thinking that this is a lot more murky that it should be. And between the obvious troll that they will do of 'fully exonerated' if they don't get found guilty (either due to a technicality, or a brainwashed cultist on the jury, or something else) and use of it to pretend like they are somehow the American equivalent to Mulvaney in Russia, it really is something that the justice department will need to be really ready to do.

I really stopped caring about them getting actual jail time, it is more important that they don't get back into power again until this right wing shit is fully flushed out.


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Something that the nut MTG tried to pull with the lawsuit trying to ban her from running since she was part of the insurrection, is that there is something weird about 'only congress can investigate congress members'. Not to mention the 'Executive privilege' shit Trumpists are pulling (even if it gets shot down time and again). And if the insurrectionist RINO's can flip the house and end the investigations, more bullshit.
> 
> With the amount of legal troll data mining that these asshole right wing ultra wealthy propagandists have done, I am thinking that this is a lot more murky that it should be. And between the obvious troll that they will do of 'fully exonerated' if they don't get found guilty (either due to a technicality, or a brainwashed cultist on the jury, or something else) and use of it to pretend like they are somehow the American equivalent to Mulvaney in Russia, it really is something that the justice department will need to be really ready to do.
> 
> I really stopped caring about them getting actual jail time, it is more important that they don't get back into power again until this right wing shit is fully flushed out.


I believe jail is needed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> I believe jail is needed.


jail is preferred, but just getting them out of power will suffice for the moment.


----------



## Polly Wog (Apr 20, 2022)

Donald ands piers morgan seemed to have a slight disagreement in the coming show. Triggered


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/were-running-out-time-hold-trump-accountable-opinion-1699754?utm_source=spotim&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation

it's time to either shit or get the fuck off the throne....
if no charges are brought against trump, then i just fucking give up on this country and it's politics. they have a fucking insurrectionist piece of shit seditious traitor to the country and to democracy, and they're just standing there holding a bag that should be over the motherfuckers head...
oh, just wait, some of you are going to say, and i say FUCK WAITING...oh, they want to time it for maximum effect...FUCK WAITING....but it will throw the republicans into disarray...the fuck it will, they live in disarray, FUCK WAITING....FUCKING DO SOMETHING


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

*Don Jr. to meet w/J6 committee; Alex Jones wants to talk to DOJ prosecutors BUT demands immunity*






ABC News reports that Donald Trump Jr. has agreed to be interviewed by House select committee investigators. Here are the danger zones for Jr. and why his attorney will likely advise him to invoke his 5th Amendment right against self-incrimination on at least some of the questions. In other developments, The New York Times reported that Alex Jones has approached federal prosecutors offering to be interviewed by them but only if theDepartment of Justice grants him immunity from prosecution. Ironically, Jones's attorney says Jones has done nothing wrong - committed no crime - so his demand for immunity is . . . curious. With these latest developments it feels a bit like the rats are abandoning ship and hoping to land in a lifeboat. Given the conduct of Don Jr. and Alex Jones, it seems they are far more likely to land in an indictment.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Don Jr. to meet w/J6 committee; Alex Jones wants to talk to DOJ prosecutors BUT demands immunity*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watch him occasionally to get a good perspective. I was hoping to hear his perspective on the phrase "that day" when he was talking about what the lawyer said though. I also hope that they nail these fuckers to the cross.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I watch him occasionally to get a good perspective. I was hoping to hear his perspective on the phrase "that day" when he was talking about what the lawyer said though. I also hope that they nail these fuckers to the cross.


If ya want to know the legal score Glenn is yer man and he is emblematic of thousands of DOJ alumni just like him, they are not pleased with the apparent speed of the DOJ, but are willing to give Garland some slack for now. I can't see this bunch getting away with this shit and I hope he is building the largest conspiracy case in American history, including the hundreds of fake electors and their enablers. The number of people doing federal crime for this shit, not just the capitol attack, should number in the thousands, if ya include to morons who attacked the capitol and many of them have gone down already, some for seditious conspiracy.

The longer Garland waits, the closer to the election and some of them should go down before then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2022)

*Top Secret Russian Facilities Destroyed By Unknown Operatives - Behind Enemy Lines*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 23, 2022)

January 6 Committee drops a bombshell in court, reveals that a top aide to former Trump Chief of Staff Mark Meadows has confirmed that Jim Jordan, Matt Gaetz, Marjorie Taylor Greene, and Louie Gohmert met on December 21st to plot to steal Biden’s win.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> January 6 Committee drops a bombshell in court, reveals that a top aide to former Trump Chief of Staff Mark Meadows has confirmed that Jim Jordan, Matt Gaetz, Marjorie Taylor Greene, and Louie Gohmert met on December 21st to plot to steal Biden’s win.



Git a rope!


----------



## HGCC (Apr 23, 2022)

Gym has it covered.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

There were 5 separate video documentary makers working with the conspirators for J6 FFS and they captured a lot of evidence alone! Then there are the witnesses, the documents, public videos, emails and phone records. It is the largest most toughly documented criminal conspiracy in fucking world history. A wheel and spoke conspiracy that centered on Trump and had several separate and interconnected schemes to overturn a democratic election and stage an insurrection and autocoup. It was a criminal conspiracy that involved thousands, from the politicians and their staffs, to the fake electors and their enablers, to the lunatics who stormed the capitol and the lying assholes who set it all in motion.

If they get away with it, say good bye to democracy and the rule of law, Garland will have made a mockery of both. I don't think he will let them get away with it, at least I hope not, he would have a shit rep after that and I think that matters to him. Right now he seems pretty weak kneed and he'd better put on that superman cape pretty soon and start busting assholes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

From the description of these drones and the secrecy, I'd say the real reason is for the assassination of Russian generals and colonels. I think they like to keep on the move in APCs to try and avoid being radio located by their transmissions, those transmissions increase in volume when things fuck up at the front. So instead of having a static HQ with a tent, they operate a mobile one from APCs and keep on the move. This drone can loiter above the area of an enemy unit many hours until it identifies the command and control vehicles, then calls in artillery, if in range and dives on the selected APC with the highest ranking officer. The wide open spaces of the eastern front will make these drones very effective and command vehicles easier to spot.

From the article it seems they were developing these for Ukraine since before the invasion and recently delivered, how many more in the future remains to be seen or guessed at.









Biden is sending Ukraine secret 'Phoenix Ghost' drones built by the USAF to combat Russian forces massing in Donbas region, say reports


The Pentagon's John Kirby said the 'kamikaze drones' are designed for Zelenskyy's army battling on the open terrain of Ukraine's Donbas region.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## printer (Apr 23, 2022)

*Jan. 6 committee says Meadows knew about threat of violence ahead of riot *
The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol asked a federal judge on Friday to enforce its subpoena of Mark Meadows, revealing new evidence that the former White House chief of staff had been warned of potential violence ahead of the riot.

Meadows has provided some documents to the committee, including text messages from a wide range of Republicans and even Fox News hosts that have since been made public in other actions taken and subpoenas filed by the committee.









Jan. 6 committee says Meadows knew about threat of violence ahead of riot


The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol asked a federal judge on Friday to enforce its subpoena of Mark Meadows, revealing new evidence that the former White House chief …




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 23, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


Apparently MTG has the ability to read the future as well. See 4:35 of the video.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 23, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Apparently MTG has the ability to read the future as well. See 4:35 of the video.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 23, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5123351


From the mind that gave us gazpacho police.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> From the mind that gave us gazpacho police.


best served cold!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2022)

They were part of a conspiracy that went off the rails when the capitol was attacked, they had knowledge beforehand. What we see are panicked texts, where the truth comes out, when they themselves felt threatened by the mob. They knew he was behind it and could stop it, they were part of other schemes and plots that were part of a larger conspiracy and included fake electors. Meadows is withholding even more text messages, I wonder what is in them?

What can one say but sedition and treason, anybody who votes for them is a fucking traitor who hates some Americans more than they love their country. Jesus Christ, a century ago the lot of them would be publicly hung on the capitol lawn.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CNN obtains 2,319 texts that Mark Meadows gave to Jan. 6 panel*


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2022)

Not the select committee but I'm sticking it in here as it is a hearing also. Here, here.
*Attorney who questioned Greene says her testimony ‘stretches credulity’*
The attorney who questioned Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) during a hearing last week that examined her eligibility to serve in public office following the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot said the congresswoman’s response to some questions “stretches credulity.”

Asked on CNN’s “New Day” on Monday morning if Greene committed perjury during the hearing and if he plans to make a referral, Andrew Celli Jr. said that determination will be made by a judge in the Peach State.

“The question of perjury is really for other people to decide and most importantly for Judge Beaudrot down in Atlanta to decide. He has to find the facts here,” Celli said.









Attorney who questioned Greene says her testimony ‘stretches credulity’


The attorney who questioned Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) during a hearing last week that examined her eligibility to serve in public office following the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot said the …




thehill.com





You know, all this is just a result of Trump not walking down the street with everyone as he said he would.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2022)

printer said:


> Not the select committee but I'm sticking it in here as it is a hearing also. Here, here.
> *Attorney who questioned Greene says her testimony ‘stretches credulity’*
> The attorney who questioned Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) during a hearing last week that examined her eligibility to serve in public office following the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot said the congresswoman’s response to some questions “stretches credulity.”
> 
> ...


It’s those


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2022)

I try to stay away from opinion pieces but...

*If found guilty, the Constitution won’t save Greene and Cawthorn*
If after a due process hearing Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) or Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-N.C.) are found to have engaged in insurrection against the United States by attempting to prevent Vice President Mike Pence from counting state-certified electoral votes on Jan. 6, 2021, they are disqualified from seeking reelection under Section 3 of the 14th Amendment. Both incumbents are confronting challenges to their eligibility for reelection. 

Section 3 is self-executing, meaning it takes effect immediately and without the need for congressional intervention. 

It adds a constitutional requirement for holding federal office, namely, refraining from insurrection or rebellion against the United States after taking an oath to support the Constitution. All other constitutionally prescribed limits on holding federal office are self-executing: the two-term limit on the presidency; age and citizenship requirements for the House, Senate, and president; and residency requirements for the House and Senate. There is no policy or textual reason for Section 3 to be interpreted differently. 

Indeed, the text argues in favor of self-execution. Section 3 provides that “Congress may, by vote of two-thirds of each House, remove such disability [from holding public office].” That language presumes a preexisting disability imposed by Section 3 without further congressional action. 

Moreover, constitutional prescriptions are inherently shielded from the legislative process, a precept that contradicts an argument for requiring federal legislation to implement Section 3. Constitutional rules do not depend on the outcome of elections, as Justice Robert Jackson underscored in 1943 in West Virginia State Board of Education v. Barnette. 

Additionally, the 14th Amendment was one in a triptych of Civil War amendments. The 13th Amendment prohibition of slavery and the 15th Amendment prohibition of racial discrimination in voting are both self-executing. The United States Supreme Court amplified this in 1883 during The Civil Rights Cases: “This [Thirteenth] amendment, as well as the Fourteenth, is undoubtedly self-executing without any ancillary legislation, so far as its terms are applicable to any existing state of circumstances. By its own unaided force and effect it abolished slavery, and established universal freedom.*” * 

It is argued that Section 3 is incomplete by neglecting to establish specific procedures for determining whether a candidate has engaged in insurrection or rebellion. The argument overlooks the prohibitions in Section 1 of the 14th Amendment and the Fifth Amendment against state governments or the federal government depriving any person of the liberty to pursue public office without due process of law. Procedures that satisfy due process may vary and should include notice, an opportunity to respond, adduce favorable evidence, cross-examine adverse testimony and an impartial decisionmaker. 

The detractors of self-execution fall back on an ill-considered 1869 circuit court decision of Chief Justice Salmon Portland Chase, hungry to run as a Democrat in the 1872 presidential elections, in the case In re Griffen_. _There, a defendant convicted of shooting with intent to kill argued the conviction was void because the presiding judge, properly appointed before the ratification of the 14 Amendment, became disqualified from office by Section 3 for engaging in rebellion. Chase could have rejected the challenge by relying on the _de facto _officer doctrine as later explained in Ryder v. United States: 

_“The  de facto_ officer doctrine confers validity upon acts performed by a person acting under the color of official title even though it is later discovered that the legality of that person’s appointment or election to office is deficient. ‘The de facto doctrine springs from the fear of the chaos that would result from multiple and repetitious suits challenging every action taken by every official whose claim to office could be open to question, and seeks to protect the public by ensuring the orderly functioning of the government despite technical defects in title to office. The doctrine has been relied upon by this Court in several cases involving challenges by criminal defendants to the authority of a judge who participated in some part of the proceedings leading to their conviction and sentence.”

Chief Justice Chase gratuitously declared Section 3 was not self-executing to avoid these consequences in lieu of invoking the _de facto _doctrine. Moreover, he failed to consider that the due process clauses of the Fifth and 14 Amendments safeguard against any arbitrary or discriminatory application of Section 3. Finally, the circuit court opinion was rejected by the Supreme Court in _The Civil Rights Cases_ which concluded that the 14th Amendment “is undoubtedly self-executing.” 

In sum, the candidacies of Greene and Cawthorn will be stillborn if they are proven to have engaged in insurrection against the United States on Jan. 6.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2022)

Meadows only released 2/3s of his texts, he withheld over 1000 messages and if these messages are an indication, those he is trying to hide should be interesting. This guy is looking at a lifetime behind bars, the feds can squeeze his balls until his eyeballs pop out to roll over on Trump.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Meadows Is ‘Up To His Eyebrows’ In Potential Federal Crimes*






New York Times congressional reporter Luke Broadwater and former U.S. attorney Harry Litman discuss how former White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows was warned of potential violence on January 6th.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2022)

*George Conway reacts to Marjorie Taylor Greene's text*





Conservative attorney George Conway reacts to texts from GOP leaders to former President Trump's White House chief of staff Mark Meadows on January 6.


----------



## printer (Apr 27, 2022)

*New details show extent of GOP effort to unwind Trump’s loss *
Documents and texts stemming from the House investigation into Jan. 6, 2021, offer new details about the extent House Republicans, particularly members of the Freedom Caucus, were involved in plans to unwind the 2020 election — even as lawyers at the White House warned them their proposals could be illegal.

The content — released in the committee’s court battle against Mark Meadows and in a trove of texts to the former chief of staff obtained by CNN — outlines a lengthy list of Republicans involved in conversations with the White House about planning for the rallies on Jan. 6 and efforts to oppose the certification of votes that day.









New details show extent of GOP effort to unwind Trump’s loss


Documents and texts stemming from the House investigation into Jan. 6, 2021, offer new details about the extent House Republicans, particularly members of the Freedom Caucus, were involved in plans…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2022)

*More audiotapes show Republicans McCarthy, Gaetz, Scalise and Mo Brooks feeding on one another*






As The New York Times continues to release audio recordings of Republican politicians made around the time of the January 6, 2020, attack on the US Capitol, we hear politicians like Representatives McCarthy and Scalise criticizing and complaining about the dangerous conduct of other Republican politicians like Representatives Gaetz and Brooks. McCarthy and Scalise discuss how Gaetz is "putting people in jeopardy" and how Brooks instructions to Trump's angry mob on January 6 to go to the Capitol and "take names and kick ass" were even more incendiary than Trump's statements.

This is today's Republican Party. But people have a surefire antidote to today's Republican Party, as this video discusses.


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s those


Nah, that was Boebert


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Nah, that was Boebert


My bad. They’re all stamped to the same shape from the same sheit metal.


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 27, 2022)

What’s baffling to a lot of us, I think, is that so many pieces of the Jan 6 mess are so explicitly self-evidentiary - MTG’s own video on her own web page, calling people to Washington because “we can’t just have a peaceful transition of power like Joe Biden wants”, is a great example - that it seems it could all be prosecuted in a day & had everyone barred from office, fined, in jail, etc by the weekend. Knitting it together so that the connections are made explicit, that it can all be *TOLD* - THAT will be front-and-center this summer, careening into Election Day.

For some weird reason, national/presidential politics here go thru cycles or phases: the election of Roosevelt in ‘32 began a wave; Kennedy in ‘60 built on that wave. In ‘80 another wave started with Reagan, continued thru Clinton & Shrub & Obama…and having engulfed the mainland entirely in ‘16, it now seems determined to drain away, sucked to death by its own emptiness. Good riddance.

To recap the MTG shit, suit was filed in Georgia to strike MTG from the ballot for cause; MTG petitioned to dismiss the suit; the hearing last Friday was for her to show cause for the suit to be dismissEd. That’s ALL.

She was supposed to back up her motion to dismiss with y’know *reasons*, some fault or impropriety or unsound legal basis or lack of standing material to the suit - or, y’know, *something*. All she had was bullshit and evasion…and a smug, shit-eating grin *very* well-known to judges all across the south…even if the judge were on her side, with the attention centered in his courtroom, he can’t ignore the utter horseshit of her performance, or her arrogance in his court. Her motion to dismiss will be denied. I expect the suit to strip her from November’s ballot to succeed.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2022)

Treason is now a political opinion.


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> My bad. They’re all stamped to the same shape from the same sheit metal.


A distinction only - no difference


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2022)

Proud Boys member Louis Enrique Colon has just agreed to reveal names and every detail regarding the planning of January 6


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Proud Boys member Louis Enrique Colon has just agreed to reveal names and every detail regarding the planning of January 6


not Carrio?


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2022)

*Jan. 6 panel announces eight hearings to be held in June *
The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack at the Capitol will be holding eight hearings in June, according to lawmakers on the panel.

“Eight’s a lot of hearings,” committee member Rep. Jamie Raskin (D-Md.) told CBS’s Robert Costa on Thursday when asked about the specific number following an announcement from Chairman Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.). 

“You know most issues or subjects get one hearing or maybe two hearings. So we looked at essentially the comprehensive story that we have to tell, and we divided it up into chapters that will allow for the unfolding of the narrative, and we hope that it will make sense to people,” Raskin added

Thompson told reporters earlier on Thursday that eight public hearings will be slated for June, including ones scheduled for primetime and daytime.

“We’ll tell the story about what happened,” the House committee chairman said, according to CBS News. “We will use a combination of witnesses, exhibits, things that we have through the tens of thousands of exhibits we’ve […] looked at, as well as the hundreds of witnesses we deposed or just talked to in general.”

The first of the eight hearings is anticipated to be held on June 9, according to Thompson.

He also said that by the end of the week, three House Republicans — House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) in addition to Reps. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) and Scott Perry (R-Pa.) — would be contacted by the committee, CNN reported.

Asked what would happen if any of the lawmakers refuse to testify, as all three of them have in the past, the panel chairman said, “Well, we’ll cross that bridge when we get to it,” according to CNBC.

In Raskin’s interview with Costa, the congressman indicated that the panel had not made up its mind over whether it wanted former Vice President Mike Pence to testify.

“I don’t know that that’s been decided yet. And you know, he’s spoken at length in public as to the major points, and so I think we have what we need from him, but I don’t think the committee’s decided yet,” Raskin explained. 








Jan. 6 panel announces eight hearings to be held in June


The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack at the Capitol will be holding eight hearings in June, according to lawmakers on the panel. “Eight’s a lot of hearings,” committee …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Apr 29, 2022)

*Greene spars with CNN’s Acosta on Trump texts: ‘You’re a liar’ *
Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) clashed with CNN anchor Jim Acosta this week over questions about her text messages calling for former President Trump to declare martial law after rioters stormed the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021.

In a video posted to Twitter by Greene, Acosta is seen walking with her outside the Capitol, first asking if she recalled calling Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) a traitor.

“You know Jim, you have a show, and, in all fairness, you try to present this image of me to your viewers and it’s just really not correct,” she says.

“Well, we’re just trying to get some answers,” Acosta replies.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519754182894497794
According to text messages provided to the House committee investigating the Capitol attack, On Jan. 17, 2021, three days before President Biden’s inauguration, Greene texted former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows that members of Congress were suggesting Trump’s final chance to “save our Republic” was to call for “Marshall law,” referring to martial law.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520038437600088064








Greene spars with CNN’s Acosta on Trump texts: ‘You’re a liar’


Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) clashed with CNN anchor Jim Acosta this week over questions about her text messages calling for former President Trump to declare martial law…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 29, 2022)

Just in-

There will be eight hearings starting June 9th televised on 1/6 investigation.









Jan. 6 panel announces eight hearings to be held in June


The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack at the Capitol will be holding eight hearings in June, according to lawmakers on the panel. “Eight’s a lot of hearings,” committee …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2022)

*Trump lawyer to turn over more than 10K pages to Jan. 6 committee*
Attorneys for John Eastman said on Friday that their client would be handing over more than 10,000 pages to the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot after withdrawing some of his privilege claims.

On Friday, Eastman’s attorneys said that thousands of pages — from the more than 37,000 sought after by the committee — will now be handed over to the panel. However, the lawyer still claims attorney-client privilege to roughly 27,000, according to Politico, which first reported the development.









Trump lawyer to turn over more than 10K pages to Jan. 6 committee


Attorneys for John Eastman said on Friday that their client would be handing over more than 10,000 pages to the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot after withdrawing…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (May 2, 2022)

*Trump election probe in Georgia to seat special grand jury *
When potential grand jurors show up at an Atlanta courthouse Monday, they’ll find a television camera in the room and streets closed outside — nods to the intense public interest in the investigation into whether former President Donald Trump and others illegally tried to pressure Georgia officials to overturn Joe Biden’s presidential election victory in the state.

Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis has taken the unusual step of requesting a special grand jury for the investigation, and the selection of that panel begins Monday.









Trump election probe in Georgia to seat special grand jury


ATLANTA (AP) — When potential grand jurors show up at an Atlanta courthouse Monday, they’ll find a television camera in the room and streets closed outside — nods to the intense public intere…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2022)

*'This Was A Coup!’: MAGA Lawmakers Asked For Pardons, Feared Election Plot Was Criminal*


----------



## Bagginski (May 2, 2022)

“Feared….it was illegal”

KNEW it was illegal from the start; FEARED being caught and charged


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

*Trump Slams Court Contempt Ruling Imposing $10K Daily Fines as 'Totally Unfair'*
Former President Donald Trump shot back against a court ruling that rejected his request to stay a contempt order from the New York attorney general's office on Tuesday, characterizing the decision as "totally unfair" and a "witch hunt."

In a Save America press release, he wrote:

"After handing over millions of pages of documents, perhaps more than any person or entity has ever given before, there is nothing that can be done to satisfy the racist Attorney General of New York State, failed Gubernatorial candidate Letitia James, or the New York State Courts which are biased, unyielding, and totally unfair.









Trump Slams Court Contempt Ruling Imposing $10K Daily Fines as 'Totally Unfair'


Former President Donald Trump shot back against a court ruling that rejected his request to stay a contempt order from the New York attorney general's office on Tuesday, characterizing the decision as "totally unfair" and a "witch hunt."




www.newsmax.com


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump Slams Court Contempt Ruling Imposing $10K Daily Fines as 'Totally Unfair'*
> Former President Donald Trump shot back against a court ruling that rejected his request to stay a contempt order from the New York attorney general's office on Tuesday, characterizing the decision as "totally unfair" and a "witch hunt."
> 
> In a Save America press release, he wrote:
> ...


Someone with a better grasp of law than yours truly, riddle me this: isn’t this a legitimate reason to jail his ass until he pays up?


----------



## HGCC (May 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Someone with a better grasp of law than yours truly, riddle me this: isn’t this a legitimate reason to jail his ass until he pays up?


Not really, legal fees work weird here. My guess is that continuances can be filed, 10k *should* be a pissant amount to pay daily if he is rich. Whatever legal firm (us taxpayers could be on the hook) will likely foot the bill to keep him out of jail. In theory he is then on the hook to reimburse whatever firm pays his bills. Whomever extends him credit is pretty sus.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Not really, legal fees work weird here. My guess is that continuances can be filed, 10k *should* be a pissant amount to pay daily if he is rich. Whatever legal firm (us taxpayers could be on the hook) will likely foot the bill to keep him out of jail. In theory he is then on the hook to reimburse whatever firm pays his bills. Whomever extends him credit is pretty sus.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

*Oath Keepers leader tried to contact Trump on Jan. 6 *
Oath Keepers leader Stewart Rhodes attempted to contact former President Trump on Jan. 6, 2021, just hours after the group forced its way into the Capitol, pleading that he ask them to continue to interrupt the peaceful transfer of power.

The disclosure comes as a third member of the Oath Keepers struck a plea deal with the Department of Justice (DOJ), with William Todd Wilson of Newton Grove, N.C., pleading guilty to seditious conspiracy for his role in the riot alongside other members of the far-right militia group.

According to Wilson, Rhodes called an unidentified individual on speakerphone shortly after they left the Capitol asking to speak to Trump.









Oath Keepers leader tried to contact Trump on Jan. 6


Oath Keepers leader Stewart Rhodes attempted to contact former President Trump on Jan. 6, 2021, just hours after the group forced its way into the Capitol, pleading that he ask them to continue to …




thehill.com





Yo Trump, we are here.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2022)

*McCarthy said removing Trump by 25th Amendment ‘takes too long’ on post-Jan. 6 tape *
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said in the aftermath of the Jan. 6 Capitol attack that removing former President Donald Trump through the 25th Amendment “takes too long,” according to the latest leaked recording of a call with top House GOP colleagues.

McCarthy, who is aiming to be House speaker if Republicans win the House majority in November, also said that what Trump did was “atrocious and totally wrong,” but expressed opposition to impeachment on the call.









McCarthy said removing Trump by 25th Amendment ‘takes too long’ on post-Jan. 6 tape


House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said in the aftermath of the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack that removing former President Trump through the 25th Amendment “takes too long,” according…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 6, 2022)

Thread by @DempseyTwo on Thread Reader App


@DempseyTwo: On November 1, 1982, (Yes, 1982) a document was filed in a New Jersey court. This document, or at the very least its history, is something we need to be aware of. It was a...




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)

*It Was A Coup: Jan. 6 Investigator Says Panel Will Prove Riot Plot*


----------



## printer (May 7, 2022)

*Jan. 6 committee drops request for select trove of documents from Trump lawyer*
Lawyers for the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot said on Friday they would be dropping efforts to have close to 14,000 pages of documents they originally sought from conservative lawyer John Eastman.

The House select panel’s legal team said in court filings that after receiving 15,616 pages of documents from Eastman and a consolidated log highlighting 20,110 pages identified as being covered by attorney-client privilege, the committee would be dropping their requests to have 13,929 pages of documents handed over.

The committee’s lawyers said that their request for a separate 3,236 pages would be placed on hold but added that the panel “stands on its objections to the remaining 721 documents, totaling approximately 2,945 pages.”

The House select committee’s lawyers asked for those 721 contested documents to be reviewed by the court, suggesting an expedited briefing schedule should Eastman raise an objection, noting that public hearings would start next month. 

“Without knowing which documents remain at issue, [Eastman] is unable to offer a position on the continuing need for discovery, an appropriate briefing schedule, or whether further narrowing of the disputed privilege issues may be possible. [Eastman] will file a prompt status with the Court upon receipt of the Bates numbers and preliminary review of remaining documents,” lawyers for Eastman responded on Saturday in a court filing 

His lawyers added that it was “premature” to ask for an expedited briefing schedule or review of the contested documents, saying in court documents that while Eastman “will continue to work with defendants to narrow the issues, it remains a distinct possibility that novel legal issues may remain to be briefed to the Court.”

The development comes as Eastman’s lawyers late last month withdrew privilege claims to more than 10,000 documents from the more than 37,000 that the committee is seeking.








Jan. 6 committee drops request for select trove of documents from Trump lawyer


Lawyers for the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot said on Friday they would be dropping efforts to have close to 14,000 pages of documents they originally sought f…




thehill.com







The conservative lawyer was allegedly involved in crafting plans to overturn the 2020 presidential election results.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *Jan. 6 committee drops request for select trove of documents from Trump lawyer*
> Lawyers for the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot said on Friday they would be dropping efforts to have close to 14,000 pages of documents they originally sought from conservative lawyer John Eastman.
> 
> The House select panel’s legal team said in court filings that after receiving 15,616 pages of documents from Eastman and a consolidated log highlighting 20,110 pages identified as being covered by attorney-client privilege, the committee would be dropping their requests to have 13,929 pages of documents handed over.
> ...


Shakespeare had it right..."first, we kill all the lawyers"....we should have killed them before they were ever born, by making the legal system so easy to understand that no one needs anyone to interpret if for them, to guide them through the labyrinthine complexities that generations of lawyers have put into place to guarantee that you need them....
oh, but we need them for all the complexities of the legal code...then fucking simplify the legal codes. we need them for the complexities of corporate laws...then fucking simplify the corporate laws. why should it take a legion of "interpreters" to do the right thing? why does it takes reams of paper to codify what the right thing is? because lawyers made it that way, and they CAN undo all of it, if motivated. it's time to start motivating the fuckers


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

*The Jan. 6 Committee Is ‘Sitting On Some Pretty Good Content’*





Politico national correspondent Betsy Woodruff Swan, democratic strategist Basil Smikle, and Washington Post national investigative reporter Carol Leonnig on Politico’s reporting that the Jan. 6 committee hearings may show taped depositions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)

*Trump’s Nightmare? Jan. 6 Testimony On Tape And Could Go Public*





The Jan. 6 committee may release videotapes of witness testimony during public hearings slated to start in June, according to reporting by Politico. At least eight public hearings are set to take place. Meanwhile, Rudy Giuliani is in the hot seat for refusing to testify before the panel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

If they refuse, surprise all of them at once and have the sergeant at arms arrest them, when they are at the capitol and hold them in DC jail cells until the committee gets around to dealing with them in a week or two, use inherent powers. Say the house is considering trying them too, no double jeopardy either, it's an investigation of an insurrection and sedition so such actions may be called for.... Lord knows they have plenty of grounds for such action, but will probably wait for Garland and the courts to decide a few years down the road, no rush it was just an insurrection and sedition that tried to bring down the country and constitution, no big deal really, lately it happens everyday in some state houses.


----------



## printer (May 12, 2022)

*Republicans tread carefully after Jan 6 subpoenas*
House Republicans are treading carefully on Thursday after the special committee investigating last year’s attack on the U.S. Capitol took the remarkable step of issuing subpoenas for their cooperation.

The GOP lawmakers have been defiant in their approach to the bipartisan investigation, labeling it an illegitimate partisan witch-hunt in which they’ve refused to cooperate. But with the arrival of Thursday’s subpoenas, not even House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) would say he’d reject the entreaty outright.

“I have not seen the subpoena. I guess they sent it to you guys before they sent it to me,” McCarthy told reporters Thursday. “My view on the committee has not changed. They’re not conducting a legitimate investigation.”









Republicans tread carefully after Jan. 6 subpoenas


House Republicans are treading carefully in their initial reactions after the special committee investigating last year’s attack on the U.S. Capitol took the remarkable step of issuing subpoe…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to New Leaked Eastman Emails Outlining Coup Attempt*
47,485 views May 13, 2022 Newly leaked emails show Trump Attorney John Eastman urging Republican legislators in Pennsylvania to retabulate the state’s popular vote 
‎... more‎


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

*Steele to 1/6 Committee: ‘Enforce The Damn Subpoenas!’ | The Katie Phang Show*


----------



## Sam smart (May 14, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Republicans pulling the good ole 'I know you are, but what am I' troll.


Lol.Seems Democrats have a hard time figuring out what gender they are. So sick and polluted there chromosomes are twisted. So I definitely don't they anyone else is claiming to know who they are..


----------



## printer (May 14, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Lol.Seems Democrats have a hard time figuring out what gender they are. So sick and polluted there chromosomes are twisted. So I definitely don't they anyone else is claiming to know who they are..





Sam smart said:


> That is hilarious. Absolutely hilarious. Democrats and their ilk have a hard time even figuring out what gender they are. They are so polluted and sick their chromosomes are completely twisted. I really don't think anyone else is claiming to know what or who they are other than Freaks and fairies and Harry's


Variety is the spice of life.

Dumb troll.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> That is hilarious. Absolutely hilarious. Democrats and their ilk have a hard time even figuring out what gender they are. They are so polluted and sick their chromosomes are completely twisted. I really don't think anyone else is claiming to know what or who they are other than Freaks and fairies and Harry's



you suck at this...we've all heard so much trumptard magat vomit by now that it just sounds like a duck quacking....save yourself some trouble...just type out the barest minimum, that's all that's going to register with any of us. i'm just barely glancing at your shit, and know what you're saying from reading the same drivel a thousand times already. yadda yadda yadda NO SOUP FOR YOU! yaddayaddayadda 
blah bla liberals, democrats, lbgtq, crt, groomers bla bla bla....
which yawning emoji do you like? insert it here...or there...or wherever.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> That is hilarious. Absolutely hilarious. Democrats and their ilk have a hard time even figuring out what gender they are. They are so polluted and sick their chromosomes are completely twisted. I really don't think anyone else is claiming to know what or who they are other than Freaks and fairies and Harry's


What are your preferred sources for information?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 14, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> That is hilarious. Absolutely hilarious. Democrats and their ilk have a hard time even figuring out what gender they are. They are so polluted and sick their chromosomes are completely twisted. I really don't think anyone else is claiming to know what or who they are other than Freaks and fairies and Harry's


Username irony alert!


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Username irony alert!


the differential capitalization is a fine touch.


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

*Pro-Trump ‘electors’ in Wisconsin hit with first-of-its-kind lawsuit *
A lawsuit filed by a group of Wisconsin residents on Tuesday takes aim at the Trump backers who claimed to represent the state’s valid slate of 2020 presidential electors, despite President Biden’s victory there.

The first-of-its-kind litigation seeks to hold accountable a dozen named defendants it accuses of perpetrating a fraudulent scheme to undermine democracy by attempting to bypass the will of Wisconsin voters — and to deter similar efforts in the future.

“This is not how we do elections in the United States,” said Mary McCord, executive director of the Institute for Constitutional Advocacy and Protection at Georgetown University, one of the public interest groups backing the lawsuit. “When your candidate loses, you don’t get to just go and vote and submit your ballots as though your candidate won.”









Pro-Trump ‘electors’ in Wisconsin hit with first-of-its-kind lawsuit


A lawsuit filed by a group of Wisconsin residents on Tuesday takes aim at the Trump backers who claimed to represent the state’s valid slate of 2020 presidential electors, despite President B…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Pro-Trump ‘electors’ in Wisconsin hit with first-of-its-kind lawsuit *
> A lawsuit filed by a group of Wisconsin residents on Tuesday takes aim at the Trump backers who claimed to represent the state’s valid slate of 2020 presidential electors, despite President Biden’s victory there.
> 
> The first-of-its-kind litigation seeks to hold accountable a dozen named defendants it accuses of perpetrating a fraudulent scheme to undermine democracy by attempting to bypass the will of Wisconsin voters — and to deter similar efforts in the future.
> ...


For sure they should be sued and prosecuted by the DOJ as part of a conspiracy to overturn the election. It wasn't just those who signed their name, they had enablers in the state houses and were organized and encouraged from the Whitehouse and members of congress participated and even voted and acted in it's support and planning. It was part of a massive wheel and spoke conspiracy, that had several interconnected plots, including the J6 capitol insurrection. Hundreds, thousands, if the rioters are included, should go to prison over this, some for a very long time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Pro-Trump ‘electors’ in Wisconsin hit with first-of-its-kind lawsuit *
> A lawsuit filed by a group of Wisconsin residents on Tuesday takes aim at the Trump backers who claimed to represent the state’s valid slate of 2020 presidential electors, despite President Biden’s victory there.
> 
> The first-of-its-kind litigation seeks to hold accountable a dozen named defendants it accuses of perpetrating a fraudulent scheme to undermine democracy by attempting to bypass the will of Wisconsin voters — and to deter similar efforts in the future.
> ...


i like it...but what does it accomplish besides giving them a black mark? does the ruling leave them open to some kind of criminal prosecution? if so, why don't they just criminally prosecute them to begin with?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

Donald and his minions are starting to sweat and should, there are many rats among them, the DOJ can have it's pick of throat cutters among this bunch!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*DOJ Requesting Transcripts From 1/6 Committee According To NYT*
65,415 views May 17, 2022 Former assistant U.S. attorney for SDNY Dan Goldman and national correspondent for Politico Betsy Woodruff Swan react to the breaking news in the New York Times that the Department of Justice has requested transcripts from the Jan. 6 committee in a sign they the department is ramping up their investigation


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

It's a crime to lie to the FBI or a grand jury and these clowns will be talking to both, no refusing a grand jury subpoena and FBI interviews are hard to duck.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Criminal Investigation? DOJ Wants Jan. 6 Panel Transcripts*

22,138 views May 17, 2022 In a major escalation, the Department of Justice has requested transcripts from the January 6th committee. The committee has interviewed more than 1,000 people, including close associates of former president Donald Trump and Trump’s children. MSNBC’s Ari Melber reports on the breaking news.


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

What can I say?

*Mullin legislation would expunge Trump Jan. 6 impeachment*
Rep. Markwayne Mullin (R-Okla.) is leading a resolution that aims to erase former President Donald Trump’s second impeachment after the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack and repeats numerous arguments to cast doubt on the integrity of the 2020 election.

A copy of Mullin’s draft bill obtained by The Hill said that the incitement of insurrection impeachment charge “contains a subjective account of that which transpired at the Capitol on January 6, 2021” and “omits any discussion of the circumstances, unusual voting patterns, and voting anomalies of the 2020 Presidential election itself.”

Mullin, a former mixed martial arts fighter, lept into action to barricade doors to the House chamber during the Jan. 6 Capitol attack, making his move to erase Trump’s impeachment after the attack particularly notable.









Mullin legislation would expunge Trump Jan. 6 impeachment


Rep. Markwayne Mullin (R-Okla.) is leading a resolution that aims to erase former President Trump’s second impeachment after the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack and repeats numerous arguments to cast …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

Why there isn't a special independent counsel is beyond me, it Mitch wants these guys fucked that's the way to go. However one of the functions of Cheney and why Mitch is supporting her, is to protect his treasonous senators like Hawley, Graham (A Georgia call like Trump's), and Cruz. If three or four of them got busted it might shake up the senate. MTG and others who played a part might be sweating over the recent news too, depending on their involvement and who rats out who.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

printer said:


> What can I say?
> 
> *Mullin legislation would expunge Trump Jan. 6 impeachment*
> Rep. Markwayne Mullin (R-Okla.) is leading a resolution that aims to erase former President Donald Trump’s second impeachment after the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack and repeats numerous arguments to cast doubt on the integrity of the 2020 election.
> ...


Primary season, how did Trump do in his district? This is a way to get his endorsement, whoever wins the nominations gets elected, no matter who or what they are, as long as it's republican. Bet he plays Dixie on the ole dog whistle too.


----------



## printer (May 17, 2022)

*House 1/6 Panel Rejects Justice Dept.'s Transcript Request*
The House panel investigating the Jan. 6 insurrection at the U.S. Capitol is rejecting a request from the Justice Department for access to the committee’s interviews, for now.

Rep. Bennie Thompson, D-Miss., the committee’s chairman, said Tuesday that the Justice Department had made the request as part of its ongoing criminal investigation into the attack. But he said it was “premature” for the committee to share its work at this point because the panel’s probe is ongoing.

The Justice Department’s request comes as prosecutors have been issuing subpoenas and seeking interviews with people who had been involved in planning events leading up to the attack on the Capitol last year. The request to the House panel — which has conducted more than 1,000 interviews so far — exemplifies the breadth of the Justice investigation into one of the largest attacks on democracy in American history.








House 1/6 Panel Rejects Justice Dept.'s Transcript Request


The House panel investigating the Jan. 6 insurrection at the U.S. Capitol is rejecting a request from the Justice Department for access to the committee's interviews, for now.Rep. Bennie Thompson, D-Miss., the committee's chairman, said Tuesday that the Justice Department...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *House 1/6 Panel Rejects Justice Dept.'s Transcript Request*
> The House panel investigating the Jan. 6 insurrection at the U.S. Capitol is rejecting a request from the Justice Department for access to the committee’s interviews, for now.
> 
> Rep. Bennie Thompson, D-Miss., the committee’s chairman, said Tuesday that the Justice Department had made the request as part of its ongoing criminal investigation into the attack. But he said it was “premature” for the committee to share its work at this point because the panel’s probe is ongoing.
> ...


Could be factoring in the election in the fall and it might be a question of timing. They want their public hearing and report to have it's day in the sun. Indictments could mean hot info coming out and steal their thunder. However wrapping it up in a bow first does seem appropriate, it does show the DOJ is acting though and needs transcripts and other evidence before the FBI talks to the principals. It gives Garland much needed cover too and will get people off his back sure as shit.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2022)

January 6 committee has video proof of Capitol tours on January 5, 2021.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2022)

This Loudermilk asshole sounds like your typical Republican. I’m sure he’ll be re-elected. 

January 6 committee investigating Capitol tour given by GOP lawmaker on the eve of the insurrection








January 6 committee investigating Capitol tour given by GOP lawmaker on the eve of the insurrection


The House select committee investigating the January 6 insurrection said Thursday it has evidence that GOP Rep. Barry Loudermilk led a tour of the US Capitol complex the day before pro-Trump rioters stormed the building, according to a letter requesting the Republican lawmaker's voluntary...




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This Loudermilk asshole sounds like your typical Republican. I’m sure he’ll be re-elected.
> 
> January 6 committee investigating Capitol tour given by GOP lawmaker on the eve of the insurrection
> 
> ...


Ya never know what might come out, but treason and sedition are not issues for them and since they voted for Trump they are beyond a sense of shame.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 19, 2022)

Michigan election chief: Trump suggested I be arrested for treason and executed


Jocelyn Benson said she was told that the former president made the remark in a White House meeting. A Trump spokesman accused Benson of lying.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## printer (May 19, 2022)

*Barr in communication with Jan. 6 House panel over possible cooperation: reports *
Two sources with direct knowledge told Axios, which first reported the news, that Barr is discussing providing formal testimony before the panel. One source familiar with Barr’s thinking told the outlet that the former Trump official will likely cooperate.

Two sources familiar with the matter told CNN that Barr has “tentatively agreed to give sworn testimony behind closed doors.”

Jan. 6 Committee Chairman Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) previously said that Barr had been in informal discussions with his panel.









Barr in communication with Jan. 6 House panel over possible cooperation: reports


Former Attorney General William Barr is reportedly in communication with the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot about potentially cooperating with its probe, multip…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

*Secret Plot Busted: New Clarence Thomas Scandal Over Wife’s Efforts To Override AZ Votes For Biden*


----------



## printer (May 20, 2022)

*Giuliani met with Jan. 6 committee for 9 hours: reports* 
Rudy Giuliani, who served as a personal lawyer for former President Trump, met with members of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol riot for 9 hours, according to reports from CNN and NBC News.

Two sources told CNN that Giuliani appeared virtually to the committee for a deposition Friday that lasted over nine hours.
Following the 2020 election, the former New York City mayor had echoed claims by the former president that the presidential race was tainted by widespread voter fraud. Giuliani was also part of Trump’s core legal team following the Nov. 3 election.

The virtual appearance in front of the committee comes after the committee originally subpoenaed Giuliani in January along with three others: Jenna Ellis, Sidney Powell and Boris Epshteyn. The subpoena focused on the former mayor’s ability to offer insight into Trump’s thinking around Jan. 6, 2021.

“The four individuals we’ve subpoenaed today advanced unsupported theories about election fraud, pushed efforts to overturn the election results, or were in direct contact with the former President about attempts to stop the counting of electoral votes,” committee chair Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) said at the time.

Giuliani declined to appear on the original date after the committee said it would not allow him to record audio and video of the meeting.
The Hill has reached out to Giuliani’s attorney Robert Costello and the Jan. 6 Committee for comment on the deposition.









Giuliani met with Jan. 6 committee for 9 hours: reports


Rudy Giuliani, who served as a personal lawyer for former President Trump, met with members of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol riot for 9 hours, according to reports fro…




thehill.com





Nine hours huh. Doubt it would have taken that long if he pleaded the fifth. But that is only for guilty people, right?


----------



## printer (May 20, 2022)

On a related note.

*Judge sanctions MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell for ‘frivolous’ election lawsuit *
A U.S. district judge ordered MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell to pay some of voting machine company Smartmatic’s court costs and fees, saying in a ruling on Thursday that some of Lindell’s claims against Smartmatic fall “on the frivolous side of the line.”

“The Court agrees with Smartmatic that Lindell has asserted at least some groundless claims,” U.S. District Judge Carl Nichols wrote in his ruling.

“In particular, the Court concludes that at the very least Lindell’s claim against Smartmatic under the Support or Advocacy Clause falls on the frivolous side of the line (other claims do too). As a result, the Court orders Lindell and his previous counsel to pay some of the fees and costs Smartmatic has incurred defending itself and moving for sanctions,” he added.









Judge sanctions MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell for ‘frivolous’ election lawsuit


A U.S. district judge ordered MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell to pay some of voting machine company Smartmatic’s court costs and fees, saying in a ruling on Thursday that some of Lindell’s claims against…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (May 21, 2022)

Trump - "Here. Now don't be a rat."
*Trump endorses Loudermilk following Jan. 6 committee’s request to cooperate *
Former President Trump announced on Saturday he was endorsing Rep. Barry Loudermilk (R-Ga.) two days after the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021 riot at the Capitol requested him to voluntarily cooperate with its probe.

“Congressman Barry Loudermilk is a fantastic Representative for the incredible people of Georgia’s 11th Congressional District,” Trump said in a statement issued through his Save America PAC.

“A U.S. Air Force veteran, Barry is working hard to Support our Vets, Grow the Economy, Lower Gas Prices, Secure our Border, Defend the Second Amendment, and Shrink the Size and Scope of the Federal Government by holding it accountable for unacceptable performance – just like we did with Accountability at the VA! Barry Loudermilk has my Complete and Total Endorsement!” he added.









Trump endorses Loudermilk following Jan. 6 committee’s request to cooperate


Former President Trump announced on Saturday he was endorsing Rep. Barry Loudermilk (R-Ga.) two days after the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, riot at the Capitol requested h…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2022)

printer said:


> Trump - "Here. Now don't be a rat."
> *Trump endorses Loudermilk following Jan. 6 committee’s request to cooperate *
> Former President Trump announced on Saturday he was endorsing Rep. Barry Loudermilk (R-Ga.) two days after the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021 riot at the Capitol requested him to voluntarily cooperate with its probe.
> 
> ...


the same vets that man called suckers and losers.


----------



## printer (May 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the same vets that man called suckers and losers.


Well they are if they are sucking up to him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

*As Public Jan. 6th Hearings Draw Closer, New Revelations Continue To Be Revealed*
255,158 views May 21, 2022 Joyce Vance, Glenn Kirschner and Katie Phang discuss the deluge of revelations in the January 6th investigation as the House Select Committee prepares for the public hearings in June.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

The price of being a brain washed bigot or religious fanatic is sometimes high. Orange is the new black, watch it for a preview dear...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








A Beverly Hills salon owner who stormed the Capitol wants to rescind her guilty plea to a serious January 6 charge


Prosecutors allege Gina Bisignano shouted, "You are not going to take away our Trump Bear," into a bullhorn after entering the Capitol on January 6.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The price of being a brain washed bigot or religious fanatic is sometimes high. Orange is the new black, watch it for a preview dear...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


“keep and arm bears” unclear on concept


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

*Giuliani testifies; friends of Stone are flipping; Ginni Thomas insurrects & Loudermilk gets quiet*
291,932 views May 21, 2022 Lots of legal stories to unpack:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2022)

*Attorney John Eastman tries to hide 2 Trump handwritten insurrection notes from the J6 committee.*
32,954 views May 22, 2022 Treasonous lawyer and architect of the insurrection John Eastman is attempting to hide from the House select committee investigating the Capitol attack two notes handwritten by Donald Trump that contain information Trump "thought might be useful for the anticipated litigation" regarding his efforts to overturn the election results, according to an article in Politico authored by Kyle Cheney. Here is why Eastman's claim of executive privilege will fail and we will see the contest of those notes during the public hearings scheduled to begin on June 9.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

I would expect there to be quite a stink raised by Trump and his faction of the GOP, I figure Mitch will be shocked, that such people are in the republican party and throw them under the bus, but they should remain largely silent, as their internal political enemies and much of the extreme and corrupt wing of the GOP goes down in flames. Don't worry though, there will be plenty of racist assholes and corrupt con artists who will replace them.






*As Insurrection Hearings Set to Open on June 9, Reasons for Optimism that Trump will be Indicted*
107,317 views May 23, 2022 Former Department of Justice civil rights prosecutor Kristy Parker authored a deep-dive piece into the evidence supporting the conclusion that Donald Trump committed the crime of obstructing an official proceeding, in violation of 18 United States Code section 1512(c)(2). This video discusses Ms. Parker's article, titled, "Prosecuting Trump for the Insurrections: The Well-Grounded Case for Optimism" (link below).
https://www.justsecurity.org/81597/pr...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

*DOJ/federal grand jury squeezing Trump's lackey lawyers: Rudy, Eastman, Ellis & Chesebro*
5,566 views May 25, 2022 The New York Times just reported that the Department of Justice has been issuing grand jury subpoenas investigating the fraudulent elector scheme to corruptly overturn the results of the 2020 presidential election. Specifically, the grand jury is reportedly investigating Rudy Giuliani, John Eastman, Jenna Ellis and a lesser known Trump lackey named Kenneth Chesebro. This video discusses what the House select committee said Chesebro did in connection with the fake elector scheme. Seems like the investigating circle is tightening around Trump's corrupt lawyers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

Does Rudy have a pocket pardon?

It appears he does and others might have them too, you'll only know if they are indicted or have to testify in court, then they can pull it out of their pocket. Donald might even have one for himself, why not, it might not work, but it would take the SCOTUS years to decide anyway.

He could even have signed them after he left office and knowing Donald, he probably did.






*Trump offered Kellyanne Conway an unsolicited blanket pardon. Let's talk Rudy/Don Jr./Ivanka/Jared*
232,534 views May 24, 2022 Kellyanne Conway is out hawking a book. In an article in the Washington Post by Ashley Parker (like below), we learned that Donald Trump offered Conway an unsolicited blanket pardon. This leads to the reasons inference that, if Trump offered HER a pardon, he almost certainly gave pardons to others

- Don Jr., Ivanka, Jared Kushner, Rudy Giuliani and likely others. In some new reporting by Hugo Lowell of the Guardian (link below), it appears that Giuliani did not invoke his 5th Amendment right against self-incrimination during his nine hours of testimony before the House select committee investigating the insurrection. The Conway revelation sheds some light on why Giuliani may have felt comfortable testifying before the House select committee apparently WITHOUT invoking his 5th Amendment right against self-incrimination.

This extended Justice Matters video discusses the intersection of the presidential pardon power, the constitutional right against self-incrimination and how a pardon can impact a witnesses decision whether to testify or not impacts the legal options a witness has when called to testify.

This video also goes through the ins and out of presidential pardons - what we know about them and what questions can not be answered definitively because the questions have never been presented to a court.

Ashley Parker article: https://www.washingtonpost.com/politi...
Hugo Lowell article: https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

Could a presidential pardon scandal of historic proportions affect the US election in November? When the J6 panel and courts start prying presidential pardons out of Trump's associates for conspiracy etc. How will the suckers feel, when they testify against them with their pardons? The ones without the pardons will be looking at 20 years and those with them will be laughing at them from the witness stand Scott free. The Trumps, Rudy and some insiders got pardons, but there will be many patsies who will take the fall!

I hear Americans don't like pardons, but if Donald wrote a couple of dozen for his cronies and family, it won't make much difference, he could do no wrong as far as 73 million mostly white Americans were concerned. They approve of letting him and the rest get away with their crimes too, no matter what they do. Supposed Christians support, "grab them by the pussy", racism, Nazism, toddlers in cages and the embodiment of the 7 deadly sins in Trump FFS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

Treason






*New reporting disclosing Trump's statement about Pence suggests Trump committed the crime of treason*

1,979 views May 26, 2022 The New York Times reported that, during the January 6 attack on the US Capitol, as the angry mob was chanting "hang Mike Pence", Donald Trump was "complaining that the vice president was being whisked to safety." Trump then said, "maybe Mike Pence should be hanged." These almost unfathomable developments make a clear and compelling argument that Donald Trump committed the crime of treason, as set out in the United States Criminal Code: 18 USC section 2381. This video discusses the crime of treason in light of these recent revelations.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

Well ya know Rudy probably got a pardon, but Eastman, Ellis & Chesebro, perhaps not so much, they were just the hired help after all, government employees and lawyers and Donald has sent many of lawyers up the river! So it will be interesting to see the reaction of the insurrectionists when the find out the are fucked and the elites will get away free with pardons after testifying against them in court and laughing in their faces, sucker! They have no 5th amendment rights and no reason not to throw the suckers under the bus. Yep all those false slates of electors and others doing serious federal time while the kingpins walk free, write books and do TV interviews on foxnews. MAGA!


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 26, 2022)

Pocket pardon?

it can’t be a thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Pocket pardon?
> 
> it can’t be a thing.


I'm afraid it is, if Donald wrote them after he left office and pre dated them before sale, how would they know? Rudy has a pardon, there is no other explanation, if he has one others do, but only family and certain of the elite, most didn't get one. You will only find out when they indict them, or call them as witnesses in court, though the J6 panel could haul them in and ask under oath.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm afraid it is, if Donald wrote them after he left office and pre dated them before sale, how would they know? Rudy has a pardon, there is no other explanation, if he has one others do, but only family and certain of the elite, most didn't get one. You will only find out when they indict them, or call them as witnesses in court, though the J6 panel could haul them in and ask under oath.


trump also wrote diploma certificates. What are they worth?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> trump also wrote diploma certificates. What are they worth?


Well they do give up their 5th amendment rights and would have to testify about every crime they know about, a life sentence for Rudy! However reveling the extent of presidential pardons by testing them with J6 panel testimony would be interesting and perhaps something already done in private under oath. A lot of pardons over J6 might sway the election in November, pardons are generally very unpopular.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A lot of pardons over J6 might sway the election in November, pardons are generally very unpopular.


I wouldn’t bet on it.

That said, I love the thought of these assholes spilling their guts, thinking they are protected by such a thing as a pocket pardon.

trump and his gang really are a bunch of stupid fuckers.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Pocket pardon?
> 
> it can’t be a thing.


When I was young, I had a pair of Levis with the right pocket that had a big hole. I could thread my boner in there and give myself a quick pocket pardon.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> When I was young, I had a pair of Levis with the right pocket that had a big hole. I could thread my boner in there and give myself a quick pocket pardon.


A pocket pardon me?


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> A pocket pardon me?


A paper towel in there could conceal the, uhm, bounty


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2022)

If Donald by a miracle escapes prison, he would win the GOP nomination for 2024. He got 73 million votes in 2020 after 4 years of chaos and incompetence. How many would he get in 2024, running against Biden, 60 million, 80 million? Could he run from his prison cell? As a political prisoner of course! By the time the SCOTUS settles anything the election will be over and Donald will rule America from his jail cell. He rules the republican party now FFS and he ain't even in power, if he pulls his base they are fucked and know it, no matter how much the cheat. He's been stealing all their small donor and bigoted moron cash for years with the big lie con and committing and wire mail fraud while doing it.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Trump "complained that Pence was being whisked" to safety on 1/6. Clear evidence of Trump's intent.*
9,157 views May 27, 2022 The New York Times recently reported that, while the attack on the US Capitol raged on January 6, 2021, Donald Trump complained that Vice President Mike Pence was being whisked away to safety. Beyond the obvious horrific nature of such a statement, this statement is curious as it seems to contradict the criminal scheme he, John Eastman and others had hatched to stop the certification of Joe Biden's election win by delaying the vote certification as long as possible, hoping to throw the question to the states. This video discusses what this statement, as related by Mark Meadows, tells us regarding the true intent of Donald Trump on and around January 6.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2022)

*McCarthy questions Jan. 6 panel’s legitimacy in response to subpoena *
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) responded to a subpoena from the House Select Committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack in a letter from his lawyer on Friday that questioned the panel’s legitimacy and requested more information from the panel.

“All valid and lawfully issued subpoenas must be respected and honored. Unfortunately, the words and actions of the Select Committee and its members have made it clear that it is not exercising a valid or lawful use of Congress’ subpoena power,” McCarthy lawyer Elliot S. Berke said in an an 11-page letter.








McCarthy questions Jan. 6 panel’s legitimacy in response to subpoena


House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) responded to a subpoena from the House Select Committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack in a letter from his lawyer on Friday that questioned the pan…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *McCarthy questions Jan. 6 panel’s legitimacy in response to subpoena *
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) responded to a subpoena from the House Select Committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack in a letter from his lawyer on Friday that questioned the panel’s legitimacy and requested more information from the panel.
> 
> “All valid and lawfully issued subpoenas must be respected and honored. Unfortunately, the words and actions of the Select Committee and its members have made it clear that it is not exercising a valid or lawful use of Congress’ subpoena power,” McCarthy lawyer Elliot S. Berke said in an an 11-page letter.
> ...


I want him to go down hard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

*Kevin McCarthy decides to commit crime of contempt of Congress rather than "snitch" on Donald Trump*
76,691 views May 28, 2022 Covering up the federal crimes of others is, itself, a federal crime. Given new reporting, House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy has apparently decide to commit the crime of contempt of Congress- defying a lawfully issued congressional subpoena - rather than testify about the crimes of Donald Trump. But somebody really should tell McCarthy to "button-up buttercup" because he will also be committing the crimes of accessory after the fact (18 US Code section 3) and misprision of a felony (18 US Code section 4) if he decides to conceal the crimes of Donald Trump. These crimes - accessory and misprision - are foundational to our rule of law. This video discusses the implications and consequences if McCarthy continues on this lawless path.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I want him to go down hard.


I wonder if he will fail to appear before the grand jury investigating the fake electors now?


----------



## printer (May 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if he will fail to appear before the grand jury investigating the fake electors now?


Delay until after the election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)

printer said:


> Delay until after the election.


It won't do him any good with Biden in the white house and Garland at the DOJ, his goose will be cooked long before November, even if the trial is held after the election. Grand juries are hearing testimony now on some aspects of the conspiracy and even though they are not public, it will add to the mountain of evidence against him and others. They are caught up in the system now and it will grind them up, no matter what happens in November.


----------



## printer (May 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It won't do him any good with Biden in the white house and Garland at the DOJ, his goose will be cooked long before November, even if the trial is held after the election. Grand juries are hearing testimony now on some aspects of the conspiracy and even though they are not public, it will add to the mountain of evidence against him and others. They are caught up in the system now and it will grind them up, no matter what happens in November.


His goose may be cooked but good for the Republicans. Always a pardon later if need be, he hopes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 29, 2022)

printer said:


> His goose may be cooked but good for the Republicans. Always a pardon later if need be, he hopes.


they won't pardon him, they want to sweep him so far under the rug, he'll be adopted by a clan of dust bunnies, even the freedumb caucus members are trying to distance themselves from him as much as they can and still feed off of his voter base teat


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they won't pardon him, they want to sweep him so far under the rug, he'll be adopted by a clan of dust bunnies, even the freedumb caucus members are trying to distance themselves from him as much as they can and still feed off of his voter base teat


Trump might have already given him the pardon, we will know when he is indicted or is compelled as a witness, perjury if he has a pardon in his pocket, perjury if he lies and contempt if he clams up. He has other legal problems too, like false voter registration etc.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2022)

‘It’s going to be an army’: Tapes reveal GOP plan to contest elections


Placing operatives as poll workers and building a "hotline" to friendly attorneys are among the strategies to be deployed in Michigan and other swing states.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> ‘It’s going to be an army’: Tapes reveal GOP plan to contest elections
> 
> 
> Placing operatives as poll workers and building a "hotline" to friendly attorneys are among the strategies to be deployed in Michigan and other swing states.
> ...


How many fake electors and their enablers in the statehouses will be among them? They've got dates with grand juries and juries. The fake elector scheme should clean out a lot of the fanatics in multiple battleground states, it involved hundreds of the bastards.

Sounds like another criminal conspiracy to me, this one run by Steve Bannon. They had better hope they win in November or can gridlock the nation again, but even then the DOJ and FBI will be in among them.


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2022)

*Jan. 6 panel lays out inquiries for Jordan, extends subpoena deadline*
The Jan. 6 committee has extended the deadline for Rep. Jim Jordan (R) to comply with its subpoena, laying out in a letter its fullest accounting yet of the information it would like to discuss with the Ohio congressman.

The correspondence to Jordan comes after he wrote a six-page letter to the panel demanding to see the bulk of evidence it has compiled concerning his actions after the 2020 election and leading up to Jan. 6.

The letter outlines eight topics on inquiry, including previously unreported efforts by Jordan to reach then-Attorney General Bill Barr the day before the 2020 election was called and to speak with then Trump chief of staff Mark Meadows about “efforts to pressure Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolfe (D) to audit his state’s election results.”









Jan. 6 panel lays out inquiries for Jordan, extends subpoena deadline


The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot has extended the deadline for Rep. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) to comply with its subpoena, laying out in a letter its fullest accoun…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Jan. 6 panel lays out inquiries for Jordan, extends subpoena deadline*
> The Jan. 6 committee has extended the deadline for Rep. Jim Jordan (R) to comply with its subpoena, laying out in a letter its fullest accounting yet of the information it would like to discuss with the Ohio congressman.
> 
> The correspondence to Jordan comes after he wrote a six-page letter to the panel demanding to see the bulk of evidence it has compiled concerning his actions after the 2020 election and leading up to Jan. 6.
> ...


it's just about time to start sending out some indictments, hope jordan's is in the first batch


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2022)

Secret DOJ report conducted under Barr proves Obama did not spy on Michael Flynn or Trump campaign by 'unmasking'


“A Justice Department probe found that members of the Obama administration did not seek to reveal the identity of General Michael Flynn ‘for political purposes or other inappropriate reasons,’ a newly disclosed report reveals,” Buzzfeed states.




www.alternet.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

This will make some people shit their pants, or panties.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*He helped decode texts from January 6th. What he found scared him*
98,951 views Jun 1, 2022 Denver Riggleman, a former Republican congressman who helped the January 6 committee link text messages sent to and from Trump White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows, tells CNN's Anderson Cooper what scared him about what he uncovered about the January 6 insurrection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

It was the attack on the capitol that fucked them all, they probably would have got away with it, but J6 caused a lot of rocks to be rolled over and the slimy things came to light. Donald fucked them all.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*The Plan To Keep Trump In Power Is A 'Crime' Says Conway*
76,412 views Jun 1, 2022 “This was a multi-faceted conspiracy to do whatever it took to stop the counting of electoral votes on January 6. And that has to be a crime. If that’s not a crime, nothing is under these statutes,” says George Conway, discussing the newly released memo sketching out how Pence could halt the certification of Biden’s win.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

*Meadows text logs present dramatic timeline of pleas for help on Jan. 6*
78,304 views Jun 2, 2022 In a CNN exclusive, Jamie Gangel reports that within minutes of the US Capitol breach on January 6, 2021, text messages flooded the cell phone of White House chief of staff Mark Meadows.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

I see Peter Navarro was on Ari Melber, hanging himself yet again on TV! The DOJ really should start paying Melber for doing their work for them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

*With J6 hearings to begin 6/9, we finally learn that DOJ is criminally investigating Trump. Why now?*

35,725 views Jun 2, 2022 It seems we have waited an eternity for the Department of Justice to initiate a criminal investigation of Donald Trump and his co-conspirators for their crimes against the United States culminating in the January 6 insurrection. We now know that the DOJ is, in fact, using the grand jury to criminally investigate Trump. We know this for a number of reasons, including the revelation that Peter Navarro has been subpoenaed to the grand jury and required to divulge all evidence of his communications with Trump. As Rolling Stone reported, "The DOJ's Jan. 6 Investigation Appears to be Closing in on Trump."

The question is, why now? Why, 18 months after the Trump-incited attack on the US Capitol are we just now learning of a federal investigation into Trump? One reason may be, the American people are about to see for themselves the evidence of Donald Trump's crimes, courtesy of the public hearings regarding the insurreciton set to begin on June 9. Once the American people see the evidence for themselves, there undoubtedly will be a public outcry demanding that Trump be held accountable for his crimes.

As Newsweek reported: "DOJ Accelerating Trump Investigations Ahead of Jan. 6 Hearings." This video explores the likely reasons for this "acceleration."

Newsweek article:



https://www.newsweek.com/doj-donald-t


...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

Navarro fucking himself, again... He definitely looks stressed, like a rat caught in a trap. I think those top level people who didn't cooperate with the J6 are getting grand jury subpoenas to fill in the blanks for the J6 panel by getting the answers they cannot. When they put all the pieces together and the panel completes their report there will be more grand juries and possibly a recommendation of a special independent counsel?

This is a big massive hub and spoke conspiracy involving hundreds, if not thousands of people, so off loading it onto an independent special counsel would make the most sense, DOJ has it's plate full. Most of their work will be done already by the J6 panel and the grand jury might start calling the reluctant congress people and senators in for a chat too. The special independent counsel would then proceed to clean up the details and start putting them all away as part of a massive hub and spoke conspiracy with several plots and schemes, including the capitol insurrection.

Then again maybe Garland wants them all to himself, wants to make some examples, give some warnings and scare the living shit out of others. Shove the big lie down their throats until they choke on it.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Navarro Speaks Out As First Trump Aide Facing Criminal Subpoena For Jan. 6 | MSNBC Exclusive*
20,492 views Jun 2, 2022 DOJ prosecutors have served former Trump White House aide Peter Navarro a criminal grand jury subpoena after he spoke out about his plot to keep Donald Trump in office and was held in contempt of Congress for defying the Jan. 6 committee. This is the most serious legal move regarding the insurrection the Justice Department has taken against anyone who worked in the Trump White House. In his first interview since receiving the subpoena and on the day he was supposed to testify before the grand jury, Navarro joins MSNBC’s Ari Melber to discuss the subpoena. Navarro tells Melber he has “responded” to the DOJ about the subpoena, but dodges questions regarding whether he has provided any documents to the DOJ.







*See Trump Aide Navarro Confronted On Air: You Know Investigators Can Hear You?*
51,364 views Jun 2, 2022 Former Trump White House adviser Peter Navarro joins MSNBC’s Ari Melber for his first interview after he was served a criminal grand jury subpoena by DOJ prosecutors. Melber challenges Navarro’s claim that he cannot cooperate with the Jan. 6 probe because Donald Trump has not “waived” his “executive privilege,” asking Navarro “you do realize these investigators can hear you when you talk on TV?"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2022)

Gee it would be too bad if some of those lunatic congress people won their primaries only to be indicted before the election for sedition. No election moratoriums over this shit I should think, we are talking about insurrection, sedition and treason among elected officials after all, perhaps the gloves should come off?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *With J6 hearings to begin 6/9, we finally learn that DOJ is criminally investigating Trump. Why now?*
> 
> 35,725 views Jun 2, 2022 It seems we have waited an eternity for the Department of Justice to initiate a criminal investigation of Donald Trump and his co-conspirators for their crimes against the United States culminating in the January 6 insurrection. We now know that the DOJ is, in fact, using the grand jury to criminally investigate Trump. We know this for a number of reasons, including the revelation that Peter Navarro has been subpoenaed to the grand jury and required to divulge all evidence of his communications with Trump. As Rolling Stone reported, "The DOJ's Jan. 6 Investigation Appears to be Closing in on Trump."
> 
> ...


pyoong! PYOOONGG from the great dam of ice


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

Well that didn't take long, on TV with Ari Meber and the next day this!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Grand jury indicts former Trump adviser Peter Navarro for contempt of Congress


A federal grand jury has indicted former Trump White House adviser Peter Navarro for contempt of Congress after he refused to cooperate in the House January 6 committee's investigation.




www.cnn.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well that didn't take long, on TV with Ari Meber and the next day this!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


pyoongyoongyoongg


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 3, 2022)

According to the US Attorney's office, Peter Navarro is IN CUSTODY, pending a court appearance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> According to the US Attorney's office, Peter Navarro is IN CUSTODY, pending a court appearance.


That happens when you fail to show up for a grand jury as well as congress.


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That happens when you fail to show up for a grand jury as well as congress.


He can wear it as a badge of honour. But that fades when you are looking at a year in jail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

printer said:


> He can wear it as a badge of honour. But that fades when you are looking at a year in jail.


He's looking at a lot more than a year in the slammer, just with what we know and what he confessed to on TV! Clamming up won't help him, there are plenty of rats and cutthroats among that bunch, they are all worms, then there are the documents, texts and emails.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

printer said:


> He can wear it as a badge of honour. But that fades when you are looking at a year in jail.


If other people close to Trump got a pocket pardon, like Rudy, who would squeal his head off, then Peter will be pissed along with all the other suckers. If he does have a pocket pardon, now would be a good time to haul it out.


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's looking at a lot more than a year in the slammer, just with what we know and what he confessed to on TV! Clamming up won't help him, there are plenty of rats and cutthroats among that bunch, they are all worms, then there are the documents, texts and emails.


No, that is just for not showing up.

*Navarro lashes out at Jan. 6 investigations in court *
Peter Navarro, the former White House trade advisor who was charged this week with contempt of Congress, was combative on Friday at his initial court appearance, lashing out at Congress and federal law enforcement following his arrest for defying the House Jan. 6 committee’s subpoena.

During the court hearing, Navarro insisted on representing himself as he faces two misdemeanor contempt counts and used the time to rail against the various investigators who have sought his testimony and records.

“Who are these people,” Navarro said. “This is not America. I mean, I was a distinguished public servant for four years and nobody ever questioned my ethics. And they’re treating me in this fashion.”









Navarro lashes out at Jan. 6 investigations in court


Peter Navarro, the former White House trade adviser who was charged this week with contempt of Congress, was combative on Friday at his initial court appearance, lashing out at Congress and federal…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

printer said:


> No, that is just for not showing up.
> 
> *Navarro lashes out at Jan. 6 investigations in court *
> Peter Navarro, the former White House trade advisor who was charged this week with contempt of Congress, was combative on Friday at his initial court appearance, lashing out at Congress and federal law enforcement following his arrest for defying the House Jan. 6 committee’s subpoena.
> ...


It is just the beginning and before he does time for this, he will be indicted for other things, things he is trying to avoid.






*Trump aide Peter Navarro indicted for contempt of Congress; what's next for defendant Navarro?*
2,609 views Jun 3, 2022 Peter Navarro, aide to former president Donald Trump, defied a congressional subpoena seeking information about Trump's involvement in the insurrection and other efforts to overturn the results of the 2020 presidential election. On April 6, Congress voted Navarro in contempt and referred him to the Department of Justice for prosecution. Thereafter, the Department of Justice subpoenaed Navarro to appear before the grand jury. Navarro was scheduled to appear yesterday, June 2. But today, June 3, a grand jury indictment was unsealed charging Navarro with two counts of contempt of cCongress. Here is a discussion of the timing of today's charges and what is likely in store for Peter Navarro.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

*‘Very bad news for Peter Navarro’: Ex-Trump adviser indicted*
162,514 views Jun 3, 2022 A federal grand jury has indicted former Trump White House adviser Peter Navarro for contempt of Congress after he refused to cooperate in the House January 6 committee's investigation. CNN legal analyst Elie Honig breaks down the significance of the indictment.


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2022)

He was a fool to begin with, his economic theories were out of the norm. If it were not Trump he would never had been considered for the job.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

*Navarro ‘Thought He Was On Offense’ Until Indictment Says Melber*
39,905 views Jun 3, 2022 MSNBC’s host of “The Beat” Ari Melber, former U.S. attorney Harry Litman, and Washington Post congressional investigations reporter Jackie Alemany react to former Trump adviser Peter Navarro indicted on contempt of Congress.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

Perhaps the reason why Meadows and Scavino have not been indicted after 6 months is that they are cooperating, or they have pocket pardons and Navarro was a dummy and a sucker, who does not have a get out of jail free card. If he's representing himself, he's either broke or nuts. If he is not wealthy, powerful or useful, Trump has no respect for him and a he is a peon. Rudy, Meadows, Scavino and others, could be laughing their heads off at them while testifying against him and others at their conspiracy trials, that might include Trump! If he whips out a pardon, he wrote himself for himself, during his plea hearing, the judge might just rule on it, then set it aside and proceed with the trial, while it works it's way up the judicial food chain to the SOCTUS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

Put them all in stocks on the capitol lawn!  On public display...






*'Cuffed And Shackled': First Trump WH Aide Arrested In Jan. 6 Probe*


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Put them all in stocks on the capitol lawn!  On public display...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With over-ripe tomatos in a big basket.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

printer said:


> With over-ripe tomatos in a big basket.


Well judges down there do order public shaming as part of the sentence. 

It's not what people did to miscreants at the front of the stocks that really counted, it was they did to them behind the stocks that they probably worried about the most...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

*Pence Aide Warned Secret Service Of Threat Against VP Posed By Trump: Report*
10,738 views Jun 3, 2022 Chris Hayes: “The vice president’s chief of staff on January 5th thought that the vice president was going to be put in physical danger because of the president—because the president would go after him publicly in a way that would target and incite violence towards him.”


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2022)

*DOJ will not charge Meadows, Scavino for refusal in Jan. 6 committee probe*
The Department of Justice (DOJ) will not be charging former Trump White House officials Mark Meadows and Dan Scavino for refusing to cooperate with the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot, The New York Times reported, which cited a letter it reviewed on the matter as well as people familiar with the prosecutors’ decision.

The Friday letter that the Times reviewed was communication between U.S. Attorney Matthew Graves and House General Counsel Douglas Letter, the latter of whom was told about officials’ decision, according to the newspaper.

“Based on the individual facts and circumstances of their alleged contempt, my office will not be initiating prosecutions for criminal contempt as requested in the referral against Messrs. Meadows and Scavino,” Graves wrote in his message to Letter, according to the Times. “My office’s review of each of the contempt referrals arising from the Jan. 6 committee’s investigation is complete.”









DOJ will not charge Meadows, Scavino for refusal in Jan. 6 committee probe: report


The Department of Justice (DOJ) will not be charging former Trump White House officials Mark Meadows and Dan Scavino for refusing to cooperate with the House select committee investigating the Jan.…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

printer said:


> *DOJ will not charge Meadows, Scavino for refusal in Jan. 6 committee probe*
> The Department of Justice (DOJ) will not be charging former Trump White House officials Mark Meadows and Dan Scavino for refusing to cooperate with the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot, The New York Times reported, which cited a letter it reviewed on the matter as well as people familiar with the prosecutors’ decision.
> 
> The Friday letter that the Times reviewed was communication between U.S. Attorney Matthew Graves and House General Counsel Douglas Letter, the latter of whom was told about officials’ decision, according to the newspaper.
> ...


It does not mean the FBI and a grand jury won't be talking to them over many matters related to J6, early days.


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It does not mean the FBI and a grand jury won't be talking to them over many matters related to J6, early days.


Department of Justice. What part are you missing? The FBI does not prosecute. Is the DoJ telling the J6 that they should have handed over their information? I do realize that the J6 would decline in order not to spook some in order that they still testify. On the flip side if the DoJ was investigating I would think some people might want to write the narrative in front of the J6 before having to talk to the FBI. Interesting times.


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A Super-Short Guide to Why Ukraine is Kicking Russia’s Ass in Putin’s Ukraine War
> 
> 
> A quick-and-dirty brief on why Zelensky’s Ukraine is winning so handily and Putin’s Russia losing so badly on the battlefield (Russian/Русский перевод) By Brian E. Frydenborg, April 30, 2…
> ...


Your in the wrong thread.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 4, 2022)

printer said:


> Your in the wrong thread.


I did that a lot while smoking GG#4


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

printer said:


> Department of Justice. What part are you missing? The FBI does not prosecute. Is the DoJ telling the J6 that they should have handed over their information? I do realize that the J6 would decline in order not to spook some in order that they still testify. On the flip side if the DoJ was investigating I would think some people might want to write the narrative in front of the J6 before having to talk to the FBI. Interesting times.


Lying to the FBI is a crime and there are lot's of loose threads hanging here and many cases they will be called as witnesses for at least. Also they are under risk of indictment for a variety of crimes. The DOJ is not prosecuting them because of privilege and partial cooperation. It would be a waste of resources and court time, they have them lot's of other ways and Meadows basically screwed himself and others with his partial release. Wait till the J6 panel is done, then we will see about the DOJ, but meadows is toast from what we publicly know already. Navarro hung himself on TV multiple times, I might add, even wrote a book and had no privilege anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

printer said:


> Your in the wrong thread.


D'oh!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I did that a lot while smoking GG#4


As we say in Canadian hockey, I went into a corner with my head down...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)

Yer lawyer called with some news...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*DOJ Indicts Navarro & Bannon but not Meadows & Scavino. Here are three possible explanations why.*
17,798 views Jun 4, 2022 On the same day we learned that the grand jury had indicted Peter Navarro for contempt of Congress, we also learned that the Department of Justice decided not to pursue indictments of Mark Meadows and Dan Scavino, even though they also committed the same crime - contempt of Congress. Here are the three leading reasons whay the DOJ decided to indict only two of the four individuals who defied congressional subpoenas.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2022)

Damning text messages reveal plot to give pro-Trump supporters access to Georgia's voting machines: report


According to a report from the Daily Beast's Jose Pagliery, texts obtained by the website between a former Georgia Republican county chair and an election board member revealed they were plotting to allow pro-Donald Trump outsiders access to the county's election computers.As the report reveals...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

Primetime Thursday evening. First, ya tell em what you is gonna tell em, then ya tells em, finally, ya tell them what ya told them.

Thursday they will tell you what they are going to tell you, just to get your interest and the press freaking out all weekend.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Hear how an ex-aide could be a star witness against Trump*
60,294 views Jun 5, 2022 Cassidy Hutchinson, a former White House aide during President Trump's administration, could be a star witness during the January 6 hearings this week.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)

*Liz Cheney on Trump's "extremely well-organized conspiracy" while Gohmert wants to lie with impunity*
42,275 views Jun 5, 2022 This reporting must be filed under the category of "you can't make this stuff up." While one republican, Liz Cheney, is fighting fiercely and fearlessly for our democr…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

He knows him best, so perhaps Trump will run around naked for the cameras Thursday night to try and distract the media from the J6 panel's show. A bombing by the right would be helpful, the news cameras could focus on cops standing around in large groups and ignore the hearings while 30 seconds of video loops, as the announce repeats the scant news endlessly.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Michael Cohen EXPOSES Donald Trump’s Strategy for the Jan 6 Hearings*
28,541 views Jun 6, 2022 Donald Trump's former attorney and fixer Michael Cohen reveals Trump's plot to counterprogram the televised January 6th hearings in a new Michael Cohen REACTS!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He knows him best, so perhaps Trump will run around naked for the cameras Thursday night to try and distract the media from the J6 panel's show. A bombing by the right would be helpful, the news cameras could focus on cops standing around in large groups and ignore the hearings while 30 seconds of video loops, as the announce repeats the scant news endlessly.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


This was like watching Ari Melber if Ari Melber was on meth.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This was like watching Ari Melber if Ari Melber was on meth.


or Billy Mays on Valium


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2022)

Justice Dept charges Jan. 6 Proud Boys leaders — including Enrique Tarrio — with seditious conspiracy 




https://www.justice.gov/usao-dc/press-release/file/1510791/download


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2022)

Warrants Issued In Trump Inspired Voting Machine Hack Attempt


The 2020 presidential election ended with Democrat Joe Biden besting the incumbent Republican Donald Trump by around five million votes, but Trump decided to go with the Big Lie – a lie that insists that Trump actually won the election but that it was stolen from him by Democrats, Republican...




bipartisanreport.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2022)

Prominent January 6 Committee member Congressman Jamie Raskin drops bombshell, reveals that the committee has evidence against Trump that supports a charge of not only “incitement” of insurrection, but “conspiracy” charges as well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

*Proud Boys Leader And Four Lieutenants Charges With Seditious Conspiracy*
40,162 views Jun 6, 2022 Former U.S. attorney Harry Litman, Washington Post national investigative reporter Carol Leonnig, and former Senator Claire McCaskill discuss the Department of Justice charging a second extremist group with seditious conspiracy for their role in the January 6th riot.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He knows him best, so perhaps Trump will run around naked for the cameras Thursday night to try and distract the media from the J6 panel's show. A bombing by the right would be helpful, the news cameras could focus on cops standing around in large groups and ignore the hearings while 30 seconds of video loops, as the announce repeats the scant news endlessly.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


The world will be watching and not a thing he can do about..counterprogram?..what? And who cares? The hearings are going to be the biggest thing going.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This was like watching Ari Melber if Ari Melber was on meth.


He's trying something new..towards the end he calmed down..he'll find his center of gravity again. I can't blame the guy for trying to make a living; Trumped fucked him hard. I admire people that don't act the victim; he did his time, got back up and brushed himself off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

*Indict Trump For Insurrection? Veteran House Counsel Says It’s Time To Act*
106,004 views Jun 6, 2022 After the indictment of former Trump White House aide Peter Navarro, the Jan. 6 committee’s probe is intensifying as its first prime time hearing looms. After 1,000 interviews, the hearings aim to highlight the committee’s strongest evidence. MSNBC's Ari Melber is joined by former federal prosecutor John Flannery to discuss the significance of the public hearings and Donald Trump's potential criminal culpability. Flannery tells Melber, "this really will be a blockbuster."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Prominent January 6 Committee member Congressman Jamie Raskin drops bombshell, reveals that the committee has evidence against Trump that supports a charge of not only “incitement” of insurrection, but “conspiracy” charges as well.


it kind of follows suit...they charged the proud boys with insurrection...they worked directly for republicans and had in person dealings with trump, so how can they be guilty of insurrection, if their "employers" aren't as well?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

If Garland Merrick charges trump with insurrection and conspiracy, and actually makes a good case, i'll eat every word i've said about him. i just cannot allow myself to get excited about it till something actually happens, one more disappointment of that magnitude and i'll rant and rave for weeks...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it kind of follows suit...they charged the proud boys with insurrection...they worked directly for republicans and had in person dealings with trump, so how can they be guilty of insurrection, if their "employers" aren't as well?


They will be found not guilty after several million $ has gone into lawyers pockets in 2027 after all the trials and appeals are done.


----------



## printer (Jun 7, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> They will be found not guilty after several million $ has gone into lawyers pockets in 2027 after all the trials and appeals are done.


Actually the previous trials have gone pretty quickly.


----------



## printer (Jun 7, 2022)

*Fox News Channel won’t carry coverage of prime-time Jan. 6 hearing live *
Fox News Channel has announced that it will not provide continuous live coverage on Thursday evening of the first hearing of the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol.

In an announcement on Monday, Fox News Media said hosts on the air as the proceedings are taking place will “cover the hearings as news warrants,” before anchor and chief legal correspondent Shannon Bream will anchor a two-hour live special focusing on the hearings starting at 11 p.m.

The conservative media giant will instead show live continuous coverage of the hearings on Fox Business, with anchors Bret Baier and Martha MacCallum hosting. It will also provide coverage via Fox News Digital, Fox News Audio and Fox Nation.

The announcement signals Fox will not preempt its regularly scheduled opinion shows, featuring controversial hosts Tucker Carlson, Sean Hannity and Laura Ingraham, all three of whom draw in millions of viewers a night.

Most of the other major cable and network news channels have indicated they will provide live, continuous coverage of the hearings in their entirety.

All three of Fox’s prime-time hosts have used their nightly shows to rail against the committee, painting it as illegitimate, unfair and partisan.

A leading member of the committee, Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.), criticized Carlson specifically after he and his team at Fox produced a three-part special series for Fox’s streaming service focusing on the Capitol riot.

“Patriot Purge” purported to tell “the true story behind 1/6″ and featured a guest who suggested the attack could have been a so-called false flag event.








Fox News Channel won’t carry coverage of prime-time Jan. 6 hearing live


Fox News Channel has announced that it will not provide continuous live coverage on Thursday evening of the first hearing of the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. C…




thehill.com





"hosts on the air as the proceedings are taking place will “cover the hearings as news warrants"

Obviously they will not find anything that warrants their attention.

"two-hour live special focusing on the hearings starting at 11 p.m"

After most people go to sleep.


----------



## printer (Jun 7, 2022)

*Email shows fake Trump electors in Georgia told to conduct plan in ‘secrecy’ *
A Trump campaign staffer instructed a group of Republicans in Georgia who were planning to cast Electoral College votes for former President Trump to conduct the plan in “complete secrecy,” according to an email obtained by media outlets.

The Washington Post and CNN reported Monday evening that the email, written by Trump campaign Georgia operations director Robert Sinners, instructed the fake electors to tell security at the state capitol that they had appointments with two state senators.

“I must ask for your complete discretion in this process,” Sinners wrote.

“Your duties are imperative to ensure the end result — a win in Georgia for President Trump — but will be hampered unless we have complete secrecy and discretion,” Sinners wrote.

The Post reported that the email was sent on Dec. 13, 2020, and instructed the electors not to “mention anything to do with Presidential Electors or speak to the media.”

The Hill has reached out to a representative for Trump and to the former president’s campaign for comment.

Deputy Attorney General Lisa Monaco said in January that the Department of Justice was investigating fake electors who supported Trump.

Fake documents were sent to the National Archives in December alleging electors for the Electoral College supported Trump in seven states President Biden had won.

People from Arizona, Georgia, Michigan, New Mexico, Nevada, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin have since been subpoenaed to appear before the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack for their involvement with the alleged scheme. 

Sinners said in a statement that he was working on behalf of senior campaign officials and senior Republicans in the state and was “advised by attorneys that this was necessary in order to preserve the pending legal challenge,” according to the Post.








Email shows fake Trump electors in Georgia told to conduct plan in ‘secrecy’


A Trump campaign staffer instructed a group of Republicans in Georgia who were planning to cast Electoral College votes for former President Trump to conduct the plan in “complete secrecy,” accordi…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Fox News Channel won’t carry coverage of prime-time Jan. 6 hearing live *
> Fox News Channel has announced that it will not provide continuous live coverage on Thursday evening of the first hearing of the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> In an announcement on Monday, Fox News Media said hosts on the air as the proceedings are taking place will “cover the hearings as news warrants,” before anchor and chief legal correspondent Shannon Bream will anchor a two-hour live special focusing on the hearings starting at 11 p.m.
> ...


I wonder what their ratings will be like on Thursday night? Will they take a dip during primetime? Is that Tucker's time slot?


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

printer said:


> Variety is the spice of life.
> 
> Dumb troll.


That makes me laugh even harder!!


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> What are your preferred sources for information?


Well Facebook and social media of course! I mean, duh. Where else does anyone go?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> That makes me laugh even harder!!


You seem filled with bliss


----------



## Polly Wog (Jun 7, 2022)

No matter what the facts are his minions still will follow him.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 7, 2022)

Emails reveal that fake Trump electors in Georgia were told not to tell anyone what they were doing


There were several states that attempted to replace the electors chosen by voters in the 2020 election. It was part of a plot by former President Donald Trump's campaign and legal team to somehow overthrow the election simply by having supporters push their way into the rooms where the electors...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You seem filled with bliss


U know what u r quit right and I apologize for the ugliness. It dose not do any good to anyone to post ugly comments. Actually I have been thinking about that all morning and it comes down to what kind of a person do I choose to b. I do have the power to make that choice thank God. After all life is all about the process


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> U know what u r quit right and I apologize for the ugliness. It dose not do any good to anyone to post ugly comments. Actually I have been thinking about that all morning and it comes down to what kind of a person do I choose to b. I do have the power to make that choice thank God. After all life is all about the process


Also let it b known I definitely don't like Biden/Harris I sure as heck don't like Trump ether. Definitely not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

*Let's talk about the committee's challenges....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

*Judy Gold says expect DRAMA at Jan 6 Hearings!!!*
6,882 views Jun 7, 2022 Comedian Judy Gold says expect DRAMA and TRUTH at the upcoming January 6th Hearings!!! Watch LIVE right here on our YouTube channel this Thursday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

*Former US attorney explains why Trump's fake electors email is problematic*
79,302 views Jun 7, 2022 Michael Moore, the former US attorney for the Middle District of Georgia, tells CNN's Brianna Keilar why prosecutors investigating former President Donald Trump's efforts to overturn the 2020 election have to look deeper into a campaign email that directed fake electors in Georgia to meet in secret.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

printer said:


> *Fox News Channel won’t carry coverage of prime-time Jan. 6 hearing live *
> Fox News Channel has announced that it will not provide continuous live coverage on Thursday evening of the first hearing of the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> In an announcement on Monday, Fox News Media said hosts on the air as the proceedings are taking place will “cover the hearings as news warrants,” before anchor and chief legal correspondent Shannon Bream will anchor a two-hour live special focusing on the hearings starting at 11 p.m.
> ...


well that would be them actually providing a news service...have you gone mad? fox providing actual news would make the earth skip out of it's orbit and crash into the sun....fox is only authorized by it's rich America hating neonazi owner to spew racist hateful anti democracy propaganda...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Also let it b known I definitely don't like Biden/Harris I sure as heck don't like Trump ether. Definitely not.


well, here's the thing...trump tried to destroy everything he touched, and succeeded in way too many ways...
he withdrew America from the Paris agreement, he tried to sew dissension in NATO, and threatened to remove us, over petty financial concerns, that didn't really concern anyone but trump, after all, money spent on NATO is money he can't steal...he gave his rich friends huge tax cuts, he OVER charged the secret service for staying at his hotels, when he could have just comped the rooms for them...they were there protecting his miserable fat ass, after all. he tried to get Ukraine to manufacture fake evidence, withholding crucial support from them when they refused, he undid years of environmental protection laws, he legitimized the reigns of dictators like kim and praised a monster like el-sisi for killing 800 political enemies in one day....
then you have Biden, who is trying to rebuild the infrastructure of the country, which will supply thousands of good paying jobs for years. he's trying to provide a social security net, for those in actual need. he's trying to protect the environment while still providing investment opportunities and jobs for the people of this country. he is trying to support NATO, and our other allies around the world, so that when we need them, they might be there for us, because good neighbors help out good neighbors...
he's trying to give women the right to make their own decisions about their own lives, and he's trying to make sure that kids have decent, safe schools to go to, and that their families can afford child care so that they can go to work, and better support their own families and will need less aid of any kind...

if you can't see the difference between the two of them, and the two parties they represent, you're just blind, and have no business operating a vehicle like a voting booth...way too sophisticated a conveyance for the uneducated to be allowed to operate unsupervised


----------



## printer (Jun 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well that would be them actually providing a news service...have you gone mad? fox providing actual news would make the earth skip out of it's orbit and crash into the sun....fox is only authorized by it's rich America hating neonazi owner to spew racist hateful anti democracy propaganda...


Just checked out the news page, no mention of the hearings. Strange.


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, here's the thing...trump tried to destroy everything he touched, and succeeded in way too many ways...
> he withdrew America from the Paris agreement, he tried to sew dissension in NATO, and threatened to remove us, over petty financial concerns, that didn't really concern anyone but trump, after all, money spent on NATO is money he can't steal...he gave his rich friends huge tax cuts, he OVER charged the secret service for staying at his hotels, when he could have just comped the rooms for them...they were there protecting his miserable fat ass, after all. he tried to get Ukraine to manufacture fake evidence, withholding crucial support from them when they refused, he undid years of environmental protection laws, he legitimized the reigns of dictators like kim and praised a monster like el-sisi for killing 800 political enemies in one day....
> then you have Biden, who is trying to rebuild the infrastructure of the country, which will supply thousands of good paying jobs for years. he's trying to provide a social security net, for those in actual need. he's trying to protect the environment while still providing investment opportunities and jobs for the people of this country. he is trying to support NATO, and our other allies around the world, so that when we need them, they might be there for us, because good neighbors help out good neighbors...
> he's trying to give women the right to make their own decisions about their own lives, and he's trying to make sure that kids have decent, safe schools to go to, and that their families can afford child care so that they can go to work, and better support their own families and will need less aid of any kind...
> ...


Wow!! Why the insults. That definitely shows what sort u are. However I never ever said I can not tell the difference between the 2. I said both parties are as bad as eatchother. Just in different ways. You think that Biden/Harris are any better for the country or the world? My God they can not forum an intelligent sentence between the 2 of them. In fact it doesn't matter what they say or they do because the people that still believe in them will believe in them no matter what. They can say or do whatever they want in the next day come up with some explanation and that is fine for his followers.ur sort. No matter they support Antifa and BLM riots. No matter they are letting are flood of illegals in this country. The fact they are willing to tear the country apart to keep there positions. Why is ur kind so sanctimonious, hateful, freaks? Anyhow Shouldn't u b busy taking hormone pills or some such? Decent safe schools u say. Like threatening to cut off school lunch programs if they don't allow cross dressing freaks who are not even comfortable with there own bodies? To allow boys in girls bathrooms. To tell them.hate there country and they are inherently evil cuz the color of there skin? Yuo sounds safe and decent to me. Also the rest of the world is laughing at us. The rest of the world sees how pathetic u freaks are. The rest of the world recognizes a freak show when they see one. Decent family trying to survive.. on 7 dollar a gallon gas. On food prices through the roof. But oh yeah.."Can't do anything about it now its Putins fault". Omg u freaks never cease to amaze me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Also let it b known I definitely don't like Biden/Harris I sure as heck don't like Trump ether. Definitely not.
> 
> But I will post MAGA gender hate.


Fify


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam dumb loves orange micro penis.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Sam dumb loves orange micro penis.



It's evident that his User Name is a misnomer.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Lol. Omg ur kind!! Anything u don't like is Maga hatred. U freaks are the most unaccpting sort I have ever met. I think it's the hormone pills that dose it. The Millennial scrourge. What's worse is yesterday waz the anniversary of the Normandy landings. To think of the lives spent for u little freaks to whine and complain is really unsettling I have to say. Little freaks who are not capable of independent thought who are not even comfortable in there own skin. Little coward freaks who riot and burn towns. Disgusting little freak cowards... well so much for not posting negative stuff. Oh jeeze


I'll except you, I'm a pot freak. We are all here to learn, are you teachable? (take your time) hmm?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2022)

rollitup said:


> It's evident that his User Name is a misnomer.


the second word is a verb


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I'll except you, I'm a pot freak. We are all here to learn, are you teachable? (take your time) hmm?


Lol. Knowledge. Surely you're not so sanctimonious and narcissistic to believe that you consider yourself a teacher? However lessons can be learned from you and your kind there's no doubt about it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Sam dumb loves orange micro penis.


"Sam dumb loves orange micro penis" That is totally hilarious. I don't believe u could b more then 5 years old. Holy shit ! What a fine example of literary skill. Are u able to comprehend or at least above a 5 year old ability. Whete did I ever say I like Trump?? But it's your sort. You are a sanctimonious assuming sort that just believes anyone who says anything you don't like has got to be a trump lover. After all what else is there to this world but what your media shows down your throat? You illustrate my point exactly in that your kind has no real ability to think for themselves. But I suppose if your a five-year-old it all makes perfect sense


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam dumb will do anything for his orange micro penis god.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2022)

interesting that smarting Sam reaches at once for personal insult. Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam dumbs orange lips aren't from cheetos, it's his gods spray tan.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Wow!! Why the insults. That definitely shows what sort u are. However I never ever said I can not tell the difference between the 2. I said both parties are as bad as eatchother. Just in different ways. You think that Biden/Harris are any better for the country or the world? My God they can not forum an intelligent sentence between the 2 of them. In fact it doesn't matter what they say or they do because the people that still believe in them will believe in them no matter what. They can say or do whatever they want in the next day come up with some explanation and that is fine for his followers.ur sort. No matter they support Antifa and BLM riots. No matter they are letting are flood of illegals in this country. The fact they are willing to tear the country apart to keep there positions. Why is ur kind so sanctimonious, hateful, freaks? Anyhow Shouldn't u b busy taking hormone pills or some such? Decent safe schools u say. Like threatening to cut off school lunch programs if they don't allow cross dressing freaks who are not even comfortable with there own bodies? To allow boys in girls bathrooms. To tell them.hate there country and they are inherently evil cuz the color of there skin? Yuo sounds safe and decent to me. Also the rest of the world is laughing at us. The rest of the world sees how pathetic u freaks are. The rest of the world recognizes a freak show when they see one. Decent family trying to survive.. on 7 dollar a gallon gas. On food prices through the roof. But oh yeah.."Can't do anything about it now its Putins fault". Omg u freaks never cease to amaze me.


You have the nerve to say that Biden and Harris can't form an intelligent sentence, in that semiliterate screed^? 
Where did i insult you? I made a statement, which you claim does not apply to you...How can you be insulted by a statement you claim doesn't apply to you? You, however, seem pretty handy with the insults...But hey, go with what you got to work with.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Lol. Knowledge. Surely you're not so sanctimonious and narcissistic to believe that you consider yourself a teacher? However lessons can be learned from you and your kind there's no doubt about it.


you're making assumptions...you have no idea of his level of expertise, there are those on this site that have spent lifetimes not just growing weed, but working on real working farms, running truck farms, working in commercial greenhouses with huge hydroponic systems, working in the fertilizer business, people who have organic chemistry degrees...but yeah, we're all just ignorant pot heads, there's nothing any of us could possibly teach a smart feller like you


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam dumb is a easily triggered snowflake.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Wow!! Why the insults. That definitely shows what sort u are. However I never ever said I can not tell the difference between the 2. I said both parties are as bad as eatchother. Just in different ways. You think that Biden/Harris are any better for the country or the world? My God they can not forum an intelligent sentence between the 2 of them. In fact it doesn't matter what they say or they do because the people that still believe in them will believe in them no matter what. They can say or do whatever they want in the next day come up with some explanation and that is fine for his followers.ur sort. No matter they support Antifa and BLM riots. No matter they are letting are flood of illegals in this country. The fact they are willing to tear the country apart to keep there positions. Why is ur kind so sanctimonious, hateful, freaks? Anyhow Shouldn't u b busy taking hormone pills or some such? Decent safe schools u say. Like threatening to cut off school lunch programs if they don't allow cross dressing freaks who are not even comfortable with there own bodies? To allow boys in girls bathrooms. To tell them.hate there country and they are inherently evil cuz the color of there skin? Yuo sounds safe and decent to me. Also the rest of the world is laughing at us. The rest of the world sees how pathetic u freaks are. The rest of the world recognizes a freak show when they see one. Decent family trying to survive.. on 7 dollar a gallon gas. On food prices through the roof. But oh yeah.."Can't do anything about it now its Putins fault". Omg u freaks never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Lol. Knowledge. Surely you're not so sanctimonious and narcissistic to believe that you consider yourself a teacher? However lessons can be learned from you and your kind there's no doubt about it.


Hardly a teacher, but I will remind you to put on your hard hat while mining.
As long as you are teachable, It's so hard to remember the date that one suddenly knows it all.


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

Wow.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Wow!! Why the insults. That definitely shows what sort u are. However I never ever said I can not tell the difference between the 2. I said both parties are as bad as eatchother. Just in different ways. You think that Biden/Harris are any better for the country or the world? My God they can not forum an intelligent sentence between the 2 of them. In fact it doesn't matter what they say or they do because the people that still believe in them will believe in them no matter what. They can say or do whatever they want in the next day come up with some explanation and that is fine for his followers.ur sort. No matter they support Antifa and BLM riots. No matter they are letting are flood of illegals in this country. The fact they are willing to tear the country apart to keep there positions. Why is ur kind so sanctimonious, hateful, freaks? Anyhow Shouldn't u b busy taking hormone pills or some such? Decent safe schools u say. Like threatening to cut off school lunch programs if they don't allow cross dressing freaks who are not even comfortable with there own bodies? To allow boys in girls bathrooms. To tell them.hate there country and they are inherently evil cuz the color of there skin? Yuo sounds safe and decent to me. Also the rest of the world is laughing at us. The rest of the world sees how pathetic u freaks are. The rest of the world recognizes a freak show when they see one. Decent family trying to survive.. on 7 dollar a gallon gas. On food prices through the roof. But oh yeah.."Can't do anything about it now its Putins fault". Omg u freaks never cease to amaze me.


I prefer the party that did not try to overthrow a nearly perfectly run election and did not circle the wagons to protect the people who orchestrated the attempt.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 7, 2022)

It sucks but out of all the people that they prosecute and bring down because of January 6 Donald Trump isn’t going to be one of them even though I would give all I had and was ever going to have to see him be one of them it isn’t going to happen well I do hope though is that they at least restrict him from ever running for any kind of office and ban him from the GOP not saying that it will do much because the radicals have already infiltrated both parties but it would help


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I prefer the party that did not try to overthrow a nearly perfectly run election and did not circle the wagons to protect the people who orchestrated the attempt.


I very much agree about Donald Trump is no good. I agree that storming the capital was idiotic and useless. I ts just I detest Biden/Harris. That absolutely does not mean that I am a trump supporter or ever was a trump supporter. It is shocking to me those that if one speaks badly about biden-harris that instantly means that they're a trump supporter..


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> I very much agree about Donald Trump is no good. I agree that storming the capital was idiotic and useless. I ts just I detest Biden/Harris. That absolutely does not mean that I am a trump supporter or ever was a trump supporter. It is shocking to me those that if one speaks badly about biden-harris that instantly means that they're a trump supporter..


No I agree with that I’m not a big Biden or Harris fan either everybody’s just to Dug in right now and it’s either you pick this or that and there are no other choices even though in reality there are it just doesn’t seem that way sorry for the run-on I was using voice to text


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> I very much agree about Donald Trump is no good. I agree that storming the capital was idiotic and useless. I ts just I detest Biden/Harris. That absolutely does not mean that I am a trump supporter or ever was a trump supporter. It is shocking to me those that if one speaks badly about biden-harris that instantly means that they're a trump supporter..


Honestly I think the whole thing sucks. I think it is sad and sick that the country is polarized as it is. And I think it's a shame that things are the way they are. I think it's a shame that the best Republicans could do is come up with is Trump think it's a shame that the best of Democrats could come up with his Clinton,Harris,.Biden. if the Democrats could come up with a viable candidate I would be all about voting for them. However that does not mean I vote for Trump. Also I don't believe that anyone who has a different opinion than mine or a different view is inherently evil.


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> No I agree with that I’m not a big Biden or Harris fan either everybody’s just to Dug in right now and it’s either you pick this or that and there are no other choices even though in reality there are it just doesn’t seem that way sorry for the run-on I was using voice to text


No worries about the voice-to-text I have the same issue. But anyhow I absolutely agree with you that everybody is completely dug in one side or the other no in between. And the whole thing sucks everybody really wants the same thing and that's just to be loved, lovee, and be left alone in my opinion


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> I very much agree about Donald Trump is no good. I agree that storming the capital was idiotic and useless. I ts just I detest Biden/Harris. That absolutely does not mean that I am a trump supporter or ever was a trump supporter. It is shocking to me those that if one speaks badly about biden-harris that instantly means that they're a trump supporter..


for whom would you vote? Less grievance; more specifics.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> No worries about the voice-to-text I have the same issue. But anyhow I absolutely agree with you that everybody is completely dug in one side or the other no in between. And the whole thing sucks everybody really wants the same thing and that's just to be loved, lovee, and be left alone in my opinion


Here! here! much agreed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> I very much agree about Donald Trump is no good. I agree that storming the capital was idiotic and useless. I ts just I detest Biden/Harris. That absolutely does not mean that I am a trump supporter or ever was a trump supporter. It is shocking to me those that if one speaks badly about biden-harris that instantly means that they're a trump supporter..


i'll be perfectly honest with you, i'm not a huge fan of Biden, but he was lightyears better than trump. now that the man is in office, and not really doing that bad of a job under the circumstances, i defend him when i can, it's a fucked up job and half of the country hates you and works against you from the day you take it. he's still trying to make the country a better, safer place.


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> for whom would you vote? Less grievance; more specifics.


Well of it came down to Trump or Biden I don't think I will take part. I won't vote or I'll vote. I will say the Japanese have a saying. "Both wings attached to the same bird". So to get right down to it I believe that is so globalists and The Big Industry that really controls what goes on in this country.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Well of it came down to Trump or Biden I don't think I will take part. I won't vote or I'll vote. I will say the Japanese have a saying. "Both wings attached to the same bird". So to get right down to it I believe that is so globalists and The Big Industry that really controls what goes on in this country.


Don’t change the subject to for whom you won’t vote. For whom would you vote, and why? If you won’t vote at all, pfeh.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Well of it came down to Trump or Biden I don't think I will take part. I won't vote or I'll vote. I will say the Japanese have a saying. "Both wings attached to the same bird". So to get right down to it I believe that is so globalists and The Big Industry that really controls what goes on in this country.


If you don’t vote it doesn’t matter you have to vote to keep our democratic routes strong men and woman have suffered and died just for that single right


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t change the subject to for whom you won’t vote. For whom would you vote, and why? If you won’t vote at all, pfeh.


Oh I'm sorry for being ambiguous. I can't tell you who I would vote for but I can tell you the qualities I would look for and so and I would vote for. I would want to vote for someone who is a moderate. Someone who's concerned with our environment and recognizes that we are facing catastrophic events. I would want someone who would protect our country seal our borders up a little bit better certainly not deny immigration at all but at least control it or at least have a handle on it. Someone Who would allow women to have abortions legally. But I would not want to a vote for any extremist on one side or the other.. I believe in voting for people on Merit not on age race religion. And I also believe in not letting my emotions get the better of me. I believe that feelings are not facts and I don't want to make a emotional decision when I vote


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> If you don’t vote it doesn’t matter you have to vote to keep our democratic routes strong men and woman have suffered and died just for that single right


I very much agree with you about the men and women who have died for our right to vote. I was thinking about that all day long yesterday June 6th. Ten thousand Americans died on one single Beach on 6th June 1944. Pretty much it would be sacrilegious not to vote. However as sick as that makes me I cannot bring myself to vote for someone I have no faith or confidence in. I certainly weighs on me


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm voting for Andy Yang or Pete Buttisgreat


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Oh I'm sorry for being ambiguous. I can't tell you who I would vote for but I can tell you the qualities I would look for and so and I would vote for. I would want to vote for someone who is a moderate. Someone who's concerned with our environment and recognizes that we are facing catastrophic events. I would want someone who would protect our country seal our borders up a little bit better certainly not deny immigration at all but at least control it or at least have a handle on it. Someone Who would allow women to have abortions legally. But I would not want to a vote for any extremist on one side or the other.. I believe in voting for people on Merit not on age race religion. And I also believe in not letting my emotions get the better of me. I believe that feelings are not facts and I don't want to make a emotional decision when I vote


names or bust. An abstract list of qualities is not a living candidate.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Another thing I would add is that while we are all busy squabbling and arguing we are all every one of us facing a major environmental catastrophic events.


Thank you captain obvious


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

*Trump recruits & deploys the Proud Boys on 1/6, making him part of the PB's seditious conspiracy*
53,170 views Jun 7, 2022 Shortly after learning that a federal grand jury indicted members of the so-called Proud Boys group, charging them with the crime of seditious conspiracy, we then learned that the January 6 select committee public hearings will open on June 9 with a presentation about the Proud Boys plotting and planning to attack the Capitol on Jan. 6 public hearings. This video discusses: 1. the data points that support the conclusion that Donald Trump is criminally culpable as part of the Proud Boys seditious conspiracy, and 2. what we can glean from the two news stories about the Proud Boys regarding possible coordination between the Department of Justice and the Jan. 6 select committee.


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> names or bust. An abstract list of qualities is not a living candidate.


Well then other then to agree that not voting at all is no good it's suppose it's bust. . I just don't know any candidates I could vote for


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to Fox News REFUSING to Carry Jan 6 Hearings*
3,893 views Jun 7, 2022 Fox "News" is REFUSING to carry the January 6th hearings. Texas Paul breaks down the network's complicity in the events of January 6th.


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Thank you captain obvious


As obvious as it is nobody seems to be doing anything about it except for dismantling the fossil fuel business with absolutely no substitute in place.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> As obvious as it is nobody seems to be doing anything about it except for dismantling the fossil fuel business with absolutely no substitute in place.


who is dismantling the fossil fuel industry? this fossil fuel industry? that just made record profits?
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/economy/2022/05/07/oil-company-record-profits-2022/9686761002/


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> As obvious as it is nobody seems to be doing anything about it except for dismantling the fossil fuel business with absolutely no substitute in place.


Oh but the forward thinking are bending with the curve.
https://www.bp.com/en/global/corporate/news-and-insights/press-releases/bp-completes-entry-into-offshore-wind-with-strategic-partner-equinor.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh but the forward thinking are bending with the curve.
> https://www.bp.com/en/global/corporate/news-and-insights/press-releases/bp-completes-entry-into-offshore-wind-with-strategic-partner-equinor.html


Oil companies are using their experience and getting into geothermal power for residential heating as well. Standard resistance baseboard heating is 100% efficient, but heat pumps using ground loops alone can be 3 to 5 times more efficient! 1 watt in, 5 watts of heat out. The UK already produces an excess of wind power and energy storage is coming online soon to make renewables much more feasible and power grids far more efficient. The batteries are coming and there will be a lot of different kinds to choose from. I figure most of the cars in Europe will be EVs in a decade and 80% of new cars sold in Norway were electric last year. High gas prices will spur EV sales and in North America I figure they will be a second car for commuting to work from the suburbs and plugged in at home at night to top up. In a few years the second car most people have or use to go to work with will be an EV. ICE cars will be hard to find in a few years because few will be making them and gas stations will begin to shut down. In 20 years you might only be able to buy gas in a 5 gallon can, the gas stations will be mostly gone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

*Hayes: Why Fox News Doesn’t Want To Air The Truth About Jan. 6*
37,116 views Jun 7, 2022 Chris Hayes: “Trump has what Nixon and Joe McCarthy did not: A major news network that will run interference for the ex-president in real time. And Fox has apparently decided that the best way to shield Trump from the embarrassing truth the Jan. 6 committee will reveal in its hearings is to simply not cover them at all.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

*George Conway reveals what he's looking for in the January 6th hearings*
6,207 views Jun 7, 2022 Conservative lawyer George Conway tells CNN’s John Berman what he is looking forward to in the January 6th hearings.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> As obvious as it is nobody seems to be doing anything about it except for dismantling the fossil fuel business with absolutely no substitute in place.


You mean the one that has received tax payer dollars for decades just to produce a product at a profit ?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 7, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> I very much agree about Donald Trump is no good. I agree that storming the capital was idiotic and useless. I ts just I detest Biden/Harris. That absolutely does not mean that I am a trump supporter or ever was a trump supporter. It is shocking to me those that if one speaks badly about biden-harris that instantly means that they're a trump supporter..


Elections are about making a choice. Are you going to vote for the people who are saying outright that the majority must defer to the minority? The who will maintain the status quo of patriarchal white power? If the Republicans don't succeed, government will look a lot more like the majority -- a little more brown, more women in power, more diversity. Look at what the militant right are doing in Florida, stirring up fake issues and culture wars rather than address the real problems in this country. They and their billionaire backers are trying to force white conservative Christian ideology onto an unwilling super majority.

So, next election, you get to choose. Do you want fascists in charge? People who by their actions show they oppose democracy and support the leaders who orchestrated the Jan 6 attack on our democracy? Do you want that?

Biden won't last more than another term and maybe not that long. He's not a threat to you. Harris? Can she really win the nomination? If she does, you will have to choose. Do you think Democrats are the same threat to our democracy and freedom that Republicans are? Myself, I vote for who I want in the primary and vote tactically in the general election. I will never vote for the party that tried to disenfranchise the majority on Jan 6 2021 and still are trying to disenfranchise us.

Biden wasn't my first choice, btw. Still, he's leagues better than Trump was.


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Elections are about making a choice. Are you going to vote for the people who are saying outright that the majority must defer to the minority? The who will maintain the status quo of patriarchal white power? If the Republicans don't succeed, government will look a lot more like the majority -- a little more brown, more women in power, more diversity. Look at what the militant right are doing in Florida, stirring up fake issues and culture wars rather than address the real problems in this country. They and their billionaire backers are trying to force white conservative Christian ideology onto an unwilling super majority.
> 
> So, next election, you get to choose. Do you want fascists in charge? People who by their actions show they oppose democracy and support the leaders who orchestrated the Jan 6 attack on our democracy? Do you want that?
> 
> ...


That's just it. I absolutely do not care about "diversity". I can not understand how people are giving positions based on gender or skin color and not merit. That is acting on emotion and totally dysfunctional. Also it is totally biased. Also just because someone dose not agree with how I think does not make them evil. However I believe these problems have gone way being solved by elections. For the most part people are thinking emotionally like bleeding hearts rather then thinking rationale. Instead of giving people positions because they are fit for the job they are giving positions because say it's a man dressed like a women and oh isn't that wonderful. Or a position is giving to someone beof the color of there skin yet totally incompetent. Incredible. I have to say us going back and forth is not going to solve a thing. Unbelievable


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Well then other then to agree that not voting at all is no good it's suppose it's bust. . I just don't know any candidates I could vote for


I understand that but you can vote to save democracy or accept authoritarianism and corruption. This is a four alarm fire.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> That's just it. I absolutely do not care about "diversity". I can not understand how people are giving positions based on gender or skin color and not merit. That is acting on emotion and totally dysfunctional. Also it is totally biased. Also just because someone dose not agree with how I think does not make them evil. However I believe these problems have gone way being solved by elections. For the most part people are thinking emotionally like bleeding hearts rather then thinking rationale. Instead of giving people positions because they are fit for the job they are giving positions because say it's a man dressed like a women and oh isn't that wonderful. Or a position is giving to someone beof the color of there skin yet totally incompetent. Incredible. I have to say us going back and forth is not going to solve a thing. Unbelievable


Sam, that is a weird take on diversity. Do you really think I would want to hire a man dressed as a woman? That's utterly ridiculous. Your post reminds of the joke about the argument that men tend to choose higher paying jobs like doctor, lawyer, engineer whereas women tend to chooe the lower paying jobs like female doctor, female lawyer, and female engineer.


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 8, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Sam, that is a weird take on diversity. Do you really think I would want to hire a man dressed as a woman? That's utterly ridiculous. Your post reminds of the joke about the argument that men tend to choose higher paying jobs like doctor, lawyer, engineer whereas women tend to chooe the lower paying jobs like female doctor, female lawyer, and female engineer.


 I don't think it's fair or wise to hire people based on skin color or gender. I think people should b hired for there ability weather they b Man, Women, Black ,White or purple I think people should b hired based on there qualifications. For instance the new White house spoke women. First thing she says is I am the first black gay women to hold this position. As if that has any bearing whatsoever on the qualifications for the job. That makes no sense to me.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> I don't think it's fair or wise to hire people based on skin color or gender. I think people should b hired for there ability weather they b Man, Women, Black ,White or purple I think people should b hired based on there qualifications. For instance the new White house spoke women. First thing she says is I am the first black gay women to hold this position. As if that has any bearing whatsoever on the qualifications for the job. That makes no sense to me.


That's because you are looking at thing now with your frame of reference, it doesnt make sense because your life experiences arent the same as those people. Nobody can deny that historically being black gay or a woman meant you were going to be marginalized and not have many opportunities. Overcoming that is still a big deal for a lot of people. So when someone from whatever group achieves something, they like to acknowledge that as a "I did this so can you" type of thing. 

I interpret it kind of the same way as "I never thought a kid from such a small town could achieve such big dreams." It's just an acknowledgement of overcoming something broadly seen as a hindrance or challenge. 

Also worth noting is that you are listening to a speech, there's certain elements that you stick in there that are kind of tropes. Like starting an essay with "the dictionary defines blah blah blah."


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 8, 2022)

HGCC said:


> That's because you are looking at thing now with your frame of reference, it doesnt make sense because your life experiences arent the same as those people. Nobody can deny that historically being black gay or a woman meant you were going to be marginalized and not have many opportunities. Overcoming that is still a big deal for a lot of people. So when someone from whatever group achieves something, they like to acknowledge that as a "I did this so can you" type of thing.
> 
> I interpret it kind of the same way as "I never thought a kid from such a small town could achieve such big dreams." It's just an acknowledgement of overcoming something broadly seen as a hindrance or challenge.
> 
> Also worth noting is that you are listening to a speech, there's certain elements that you stick in there that are kind of tropes. Like starting an essay with "the dictionary defines blah blah blah."


I will say I appreciate you being thoughtful


HGCC said:


> That's because you are looking at thing now with your frame of reference, it doesnt make sense because your life experiences arent the same as those people. Nobody can deny that historically being black gay or a woman meant you were going to be marginalized and not have many opportunities. Overcoming that is still a big deal for a lot of people. So when someone from whatever group achieves something, they like to acknowledge that as a "I did this so can you" type of thing.
> 
> I interpret it kind of the same way as "I never thought a kid from such a small town could achieve such big dreams." It's just an acknowledgement of overcoming something broadly seen as a hindrance or challenge.
> 
> Also worth noting is that you are listening to a speech, there's certain elements that you stick in there that are kind of tropes. Like starting an essay with "the dictionary defines blah blah blah."


Okay I see ur point about over coming adversity. Seems to me we all have challenges and adversity to over come. I think it is almost a part of human experience. Whether it b over coming addiction, physical challenges, financial etc.. I agree no one is to say one person's challenges are not as valid as another person's. It is an objective experience of course. Still though over coming adversity dose not necessarily make one fit for a particular line of work. For instance if I were gay and overcame whatever adversity that comes with it that would qualify me say to b a counselor for other gay folks on over coming adversity which would b but it would not qualify me as a roofer or a public speaker etc.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 8, 2022)

Nut job now quotes and thanks himself.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> I will say I appreciate you being thoughtful
> 
> Okay I see ur point about over coming adversity. Seems to me we all have challenges and adversity to over come. I think it is almost a part of human experience. Whether it b over coming addiction, physical challenges, financial etc.. I agree no one is to say one person's challenges are not as valid as another person's. It is an objective experience of course. Still though over coming adversity dose not necessarily make one fit for a particular line of work. For instance if I were gay and overcame whatever adversity that comes with it that would qualify me say to b a counselor for other gay folks on over coming adversity which would b but it would not qualify me as a roofer or a public speaker etc.


Well yeah, but its part of making a speech. Saying you have a bachelor's in marketing and a masters degree in communication isn't terribly interesting or inspiring.

Everyone showing up to apply has the qualifications. That stuff is pretty boring and standard, talking about some weird industry specific award or your job history within a niche isn't interesting when making a speech.

Edit: so let's say you are a roofer, you need to talk to the general public about it. Do you list off a bunch of companies nobody has heard of and then go into various aspects of composite shingles...or do you say "we keep you dry, like your our own family. We care about you and your experience."


----------



## HGCC (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> I want to add I appreciate ur coherent, thought out responses.


No problem, I generally try and do that. That said, when I am an asshole to someone it's for a real good reason.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 8, 2022)

He's just another both sides are the same troll.


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 8, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Well yeah, but its part of making a speech. Saying you have a bachelor's in marketing and a masters degree in communication isn't terribly interesting or inspiring.
> 
> Everyone showing up to apply has the qualifications. That stuff is pretty boring and standard, talking about some weird industry specific award or your job history within a niche isn't interesting when making a speech.
> 
> Edit: so let's say you are a roofer, you need to talk to the general public about it. Do you list off a bunch of companies nobody has heard of and then go into various aspects of composite shingles...or do you say "we keep you dry, like your our own family. We care about you and your experience."


Well that is an interesting question. Thing is to me it's actions that count. Talk is good and all but it means nothing unless it's backed by action. If I say I care for u like family then turn my back those are worthless words... for me I pay very much attention to what people are saying but I pay even better attention to what they're doing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2022)

ah the paid squirrel is back i see.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ah the paid squirrel is back i see.....


… and having a polite conversation with self


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … and having a polite conversation with self


noticed that.....must me a multiple personality thing


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> That's just it. I absolutely do not care about "diversity". I can not understand how people are giving positions based on gender or skin color and not merit. That is acting on emotion and totally dysfunctional. Also it is totally biased. Also just because someone dose not agree with how I think does not make them evil. However I believe these problems have gone way being solved by elections. For the most part people are thinking emotionally like bleeding hearts rather then thinking rationale. Instead of giving people positions because they are fit for the job they are giving positions because say it's a man dressed like a women and oh isn't that wonderful. Or a position is giving to someone beof the color of there skin yet totally incompetent. Incredible. I have to say us going back and forth is not going to solve a thing. Unbelievable


You have it backwards. A diverse workforce is the natural result of good hiring practices. When it's all white, that means better candidates were excluded over lesser people. Same goes with Congress. The nearly all white male Republican delegation is a reflection of classism, exclusivity, and an old boy network that selects based upon relationships, not ability. No wonder the Republican administration was so inept. 

Lack of diversity is an indication of dysfunction and bias.


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2022)

*Judge orders Trump attorney to turn over documents to Jan. 6 panel *
A federal judge ordered former President Trump’s legal adviser, John Eastman, to turn over another batch of 159 documents subpoenaed by the House Jan. 6 select committee, including a single email he found to likely be part of a criminal effort to overturn the 2020 election.

The late Tuesday ruling adds to a decision earlier this year finding that Eastman, who crafted two memos outlining the Trump campaign strategy to block the Jan. 6, 2021, Electoral College certification, cannot shield some of his work from the committee by claiming attorney-client privilege because he participated in a project to undermine the election that was likely criminal.

Judge David Carter, a California-based federal judge who has been reviewing Eastman’s correspondence, found that Trump and his team may have engaged in criminal activity in early December 2020, writing that his emails “confirm that the plan was established well before January 6, 2021.”









Judge orders Trump attorney to turn over documents to Jan. 6 panel


A federal judge ordered former President Trump’s legal adviser, John Eastman, to turn over another batch of 159 documents subpoenaed by the House Jan. 6 select committee, including a single email h…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> That's just it. I absolutely do not care about "diversity". I can not understand how people are giving positions based on gender or skin color and not merit.


the government is supposed to be representative of the people of the country. everyone is supposed to have a voice, the same as the voice next to them...
there have been 115 supreme court justices since the court was established in 1789. of those 115 justices, 108 have been white men. that's 95.6%. there have been two, now three, black justices. that's 3.8%. one has been hispanic, which is about .85%. 5, now 6, have been women, which is slightly over 7%.
13.4% of the country is black, but only 3.8% of the justices have been black.
50.8% of the country is female, but only 7.6% of justices have been female.
latinos are 18.5% of the population, but there has been ONE latino justice.

Ketanji Brown Jackson is qualified. 








New York City Bar Association Finds Judge Ketanji Brown Jackson Highly Qualified for the Supreme Court of the United States


The City Bar concludes that Judge Ketanji Brown Jackson has all the qualifications to be a Justice of the Supreme Court of the United States.




www.nycbar.org






it is becoming apparent that all of trump's appointees to the court are liars, who perjured themselves to get their positions, though.
https://www.npr.org/2022/05/03/1096108319/roe-v-wade-alito-conservative-justices-confirmation-hearings

https://www.bostonglobe.com/2022/05/04/nation/did-trumps-supreme-court-nominees-hide-their-abortion-views-heres-what-gorsuch-kavanaugh-said-about-roe-during-their-hearings/

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2022-05-03/collins-suggests-gorsuch-kavanaugh-misled-senate-on-roe-v-wade

appointing a very qualified black woman to a job that is supposed to be representative of the entire nation is not affirmative action, it is not appeasement, it is long over due equity.
appointing justices with an agenda and a willingness to commit perjury to achieve that agenda is criminal.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the government is supposed to be representative of the people of the country. everyone is supposed to have a voice, the same as the voice next to them...
> there have been 115 supreme court justices since the court was established in 1789. of those 115 justices, 108 have been white men. that's 95.6%. there have been two, now three, black justices. that's 3.8%. one has been hispanic, which is about .85%. 5, now 6, have been women, which is slightly over 7%.
> 13.4% of the country is black, but only 3.8% of the justices have been black.
> 50.8% of the country is female, but only 7.6% of justices have been female.
> ...


Sam would say objective statistics are biased and emotional.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> I don't think it's fair or wise to hire people based on skin color or gender. I think people should b hired for there ability weather they b Man, Women, Black ,White or purple I think people should b hired based on there qualifications. For instance the new White house spoke women. First thing she says is I am the first black gay women to hold this position. As if that has any bearing whatsoever on the qualifications for the job. That makes no sense to me.


Jared Kushner. What qualification did he have when Trump appointed him to be Senior Advisor to the President and lead negotiator to broker a Middle East peace deal? What did he accomplish? What legacy did he leave when he was shown the door by the electorate?

Choosing people for jobs based upon relationships, not qualifications. This leads to nepotism and incompetence in leaders.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> I will say I appreciate you being thoughtful
> 
> Okay I see ur point about over coming adversity. Seems to me we all have challenges and adversity to over come. I think it is almost a part of human experience. Whether it b over coming addiction, physical challenges, financial etc.. I agree no one is to say one person's challenges are not as valid as another person's. It is an objective experience of course. Still though over coming adversity dose not necessarily make one fit for a particular line of work. For instance if I were gay and overcame whatever adversity that comes with it that would qualify me say to b a counselor for other gay folks on over coming adversity which would b but it would not qualify me as a roofer or a public speaker etc.


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Sam would say objective statistics are biased and emotional.


So assuming what another person would say without even waiting for an answer is an emotional response.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> So assuming what another person would say without even waiting for an answer is an emotional response.


One based on experience.


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Jared Kushner. What qualification did he have when Trump appointed him to be Senior Advisor to the President and lead negotiator to broker a Middle East peace deal? What did he accomplish? What legacy did he leave when he was shown the door by the electorate?
> 
> Choosing people for jobs based upon relationships, not qualifications. This leads to nepotism and incompetence in leaders.


Yes I totally agree with you about that choosing people for jobs because of relations and not qualification leads to all kinds of stuff. Absolutely. Same for people that have no qualifications as you just said doesn't work. I'm telling you I don't like Trump I don't like any of the people working for him. I think he was an egotistical maniac. And a pathetic speaker to boot. Alls I'm saying is that I don't like Biden or Harris that's it. Everything else is seems like we pretty much feel the same way. Maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Okay I see ur point about over coming adversity. Seems to me we all have challenges and adversity to over come. I think it is almost a part of human experience. Whether it b over coming addiction, physical challenges, financial etc.. I agree no one is to say one person's challenges are not as valid as another person's. It is an objective experience of course. Still though over coming adversity dose not necessarily make one fit for a particular line of work. For instance if I were gay and overcame whatever adversity that comes with it that would qualify me say to b a counselor for other gay folks on over coming adversity which would b but it would not qualify me as a roofer or a public speaker etc.


I Dislike lazy employers too!

(Edited to remove emotion.)


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 8, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I hate lazy employers too!


Hate seems to be the rights answer to everyone


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Sam would say objective statistics are biased and emotional.


i guess it's a good thing we both know he's wrong


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hate seems to be the rights answer to everyone


It's such a final word, I should of said "dislike", I don't have all of life's experiences yet so I'm too young to hate.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 8, 2022)

It's not the word hate, it was the exclamation point at the end. Replace it with a period and you take the emotion right out of it.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 8, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> It's such a final word, I should of said "dislike", I don't have all of life's experiences yet so I'm too young to hate.


And I’m too old to not…..funny how that works lol.


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> And I’m too old to not…..funny how that works lol.


Problem with hatred is it is like swallowing poison and hopping the other person will die


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> Problem with hatred is it is like swallowing poison and hopping the other person will die


Huh?


----------



## Sam smart (Jun 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Huh?


 meaning hating someone usually dose more damage to the person hating then the one being hated


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> meaning hating someone usually dose more damage to the person hating then the one being hated


Unless you’re Mike Pence 
The right has become so radical it is not only willing to kill fellow Americans it eats its own


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Huh?


something about bouncing up and down while intoxicated


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> meaning hating someone usually dose more damage to the person hating then the one being hated


Not if you give the poison to the hated one…. Just sayin.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> meaning hating someone usually dose more damage to the person hating then the one being hated


i try to practice a little bhuddism, love your enemy despite his intent...i occasionally pull it off, but i think there are things that need to be hated...they can never be accepted, condoned, or tolerated. racism, sexism, bigotry in general can't be allowed to stand. repression of any peaceful segment of society is worth hating. direct threats to the foundation of our society are worth a little hate....
hmmm, it starts to seem that republicans are worth hating...i'll have to meditate about that one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2022)

*Let's talk about Fox not airing the committee....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2022)

*Proud Boys Face Prison Time For Sedition | Stephen Will Go LIVE After Jan 6 Hearing*
1,399,659 views Jun 8, 2022 Stephen gives an update on the five Proud Boys members who face 20 years in prison if convicted of sedition for their role in the Jan 6 insurrection, and announces that The Late Show will broadcast LIVE following the primetime Jan 6 Committee hearing this Thursday, June 9th.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2022)

*Rep. Raskin: Jan. 6 Hearings Will Spur ‘Multiple Breakthroughs And Epiphanies’*
589 views Jun 8, 2022 Rep. Jamie Raskin: “I think there will be multiple breakthroughs and epiphanies for people along the way. And at the end, I think everybody is going to be able to answer for himself or herself—including members of Congress—is this something that we ever want to allow to happen again?”


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2022)

Sam smart said:


> So assuming what another person would say without even waiting for an answer is an emotional response.


lack of diversity is a sign of dysfunction and bias. 

Just saying. You have it completely 100% in your earlier post. 

You should stop being so emotional and start looking at the evidence. This society is wasting talent through its classist, misogynist and racist biases.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2022)

*With J6 committee public hearings set to begin, we ask: why has DOJ apparently chosen to go second?*
20,566 views Jun 8, 2022 In my piece for MSNBC Daily (link below), I discuss how it seems like the Department of Justice has taken a back seat to the January 6 congressional committee in investigating the insurrection. Given that federal prosecutors ALWAYS want to be the first ones to deal with witnesses they may need in future prosecution, I ask the question, "Is there a method to this investigative madness?"

This video discusses the possible benefits of the J6 committee dealing first with the 1000+ witnesses and DOJ going second. This video also discusses the new reporting that the second hour of the first public hearing, set for Thursday, June 9, will be turned over to the committee chief investigative counsel (and former expert federal RICO prosecutor) Tim Heaphy.


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 8, 2022)

RICO!!!

*THAT* is what I want to hear!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

*T****'s Biggest Jan 6 Lie Revealed | Shrinkflation Isn't Fooling Consumers*
188,933 views Jun 9, 2022 Stephen is getting hyped for Thursday's televised Jan 6 Committee hearing, and wants manufacturers to know he isn't fooled by the smaller package sizes we're seeing on grocery store shelves these days.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jun 9, 2022)

Tonight's the night,no Fox broadcast shows what their all about(fair and balanced),if the Reps. would have broke w/Trump and let the bus run him over then reverse and do it again they'd already have regained some legitimacy and credibility.The lack of courage in the Rep. party is breathtaking and the fact that pandering chretins like Mc Carthy and Jordan are on tape lying and doing 180's and still viable is incredible. It is beyond shameful that the Rep. party is comprised of so many invertebrates whose conspiring has made the US a laughing stock and removed the moral high ground we once held.I really hope that these hearings change some minds that can still be persuaded to the truth, The premise that the midterms and 2024 will yield a Rep. victory and another Trump run is beyond comprehension and I fear catostrophic for our country going forward.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

*Glenn Kirschner SLAMS Media Coverage of Treason*
12,992 views Jun 9, 2022 Glenn Kirschner slams the media for their tendency to both sides high crimes against the United States and says that any competent prosecutor would be able to charge Trump with treason!


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 9, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> Tonight's the night, no Fox broadcast shows what their all about (fair and balanced), if the Reps. would have broke w/Trump and let the bus run him over then reverse and do it again they'd already have regained some legitimacy and credibility. The lack of courage in the Rep. party is breathtaking and the fact that pandering chretins like Mc Carthy and Jordan are on tape lying and doing 180's and still viable is incredible. It is beyond shameful that the Rep. party is comprised of so many invertebrates whose conspiring has made the US a laughing stock and removed the moral high ground we once held. I really hope that these hearings change some minds that can still be persuaded to the truth, The premise that the midterms and 2024 will yield a Rep. victory and another Trump run is beyond comprehension and I fear catostrophic for our country going forward.


It’s true, those “deeply-held convictions” of spiritual, moral, and patriotic worth don’t seem deep enough to impel ‘principled conservatives’ to recognize that as the voting base, THEY are to blame for the near-toppling of the government their ’revered’ founders worked so hard to craft.

If they did so recognize their role in things, they would take responsibility for removing the traitors, the seditionists, the credulous me-too good-ol-boys, from government at every level in every state. Instead they cling to their programming, which promises God’s eternal gratitude for subverting the constitution, spurning principle, demonizing 70% of their fellow citizens, and generally misrepresenting everything in the New Testament (not that I personally care: not my belief system, but still, the hypocrisy never stops reeking).

Too bad god couldn’t do that on his own, huh? Sadly, the devil swallowed Christianity, converted it into a sham…but kept the branding intact. All “believers” need do now is name-check the approved brands and their ersatz righteousness remains intact.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

A modern classic in political ads!


----------



## printer (Jun 9, 2022)

*Trump rails against Jan. 6 panel ahead of first prime-time hearing *
In a statement released via his Save America PAC, Trump referred to the House committee investigating the incident as the “unselect committee of political thugs.”

He referred to the 2021 Capitol riot as the “greatest movement” in the history of the U.S., adding that it was aimed at “making America great again.”

“The Unselect Committee didn’t spend one minute studying the reason that people went to Washington, D.C., in massive numbers, far greater than the Fake News Media is willing to report …” Trump said.

Some Democrats hope that the select committee’s findings will amp up the pressure on the Justice Department to prosecute close Trump associates or even the former president himself in connection to the riots.

“I think there will be an increasing demand that something has to happen,” Rep. Jan Schakowsky (D-Ill.) told The Hill. “This may be a turning point; the hearings may prompt a kind of response I think many Americans would like to see.”

The GOP has slammed the hearings as political theater and promised “counterprogramming” to push back on its narrative.
House Republicans also announced their intent to conduct their own investigation into the Jan. 6 committee should they overtake leadership of the chamber. 








Trump rails against Jan. 6 panel ahead of first prime-time hearing


Former President Trump blasted Thursday’s prime-time Jan. 6 committee public hearing and continued to push unsubstantiated claims that the election was “rigged.” In a statement re…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

*Let's talk about where America stands as the hearings start....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

Glenn will give ya the blow by blow summary, if ya don't wanna watch. He's got his tongue hanging out over this one, as do all the legal eagles and DOJ alumni.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Preview of J6 committee public hearings: what do we expect to see & what happens after we see it?*
12,510 views Jun 9, 2022 The congressional select committee investigating the insurrection has taken the testimony of more than 1000 witnesses in its determination to get to the bottom of the insurrection. Even before the first witness testifies publicly, the country owes a huge debt of gratitude to Chairman of the committee Rep. Bennie Thompson, vice chair Rep. Liz Cheney, and all the members of the committee and their investigative staff, for their efforts to pull back the curtain on Trump's treason. 

Now, the American people have an opportunity to take a seat in the front row of the jury box and assess the evidence against Donald Trump and his lackeys, lapdogs, criminal associates and yes, co-conspirators. When all the evidence is in, it's very likely that the jurors - we the people - will be convinced beyond a reasonable doubt, that Trump and company committed crimes against the United States. The only thing left will be for the Department of Justice to indict and take to trial the people who committed those crimes. 

Will the DOJ indict the criminal politicians and others who attacked our democracy? Well, here's what happens if the DOJ declines to indict them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

*Jamie Raskin CONFIDENT that DOJ will take down traitors*
1,832 views Jun 9, 2022 Jamie Raskin tells us he believes there will be accountability for Jan 6 and that DOJ is handling the case similarly to mob investigations and prosecutions, working their way to the top. Raskin says he has faith in Garland to get the job done.


----------



## printer (Jun 9, 2022)

*Tucker Carlson: Jan. 6 panel is ‘lying and we are not going to help them do it’ *
As the first prime-time hearing of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol gaveled in, Fox News host Tucker Carlson opened his show Thursday bragging about his network not carrying the proceedings live on its main cable channel.

“This is the only hour on an American news channel that won’t be covering their propaganda live,” Carlson said of the committee. “They are lying and we are not going to help them do it.”








Tucker Carlson: Jan. 6 panel is ‘lying and we are not going to help them do it’


As the first prime-time hearing of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol gaveled in, Fox News host Tucker Carlson opened his show Thursday by braggin…




thehill.com





*Jan 6. panel says Scott Perry among multiple GOP lawmakers who wanted Trump pardon *
Rep. Scott Perry (R-Penn) was one of “multiple” GOP lawmakers who asked President Trump for pardons given their roles in seeking to unwind the 2020 election results, the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol said in its first hearing Thursday night.

Perry’s office forcefully denied the allegation.

Vice Chair Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) said Rep. Scott Perry (R-Penn.), who helped introduce former President Trump to a mid-level Justice Department attorney willing to forward his election fraud claims, was among several seeking pardons due to their roles.

“As you will see, Representative Perry contacted the White House in the weeks after January 6th to seek a presidential pardon. Multiple other Republican congressmen also sought presidential pardons for their roles in attempting to overturn the 2020 election,” Cheney said.

Perry spokesman Jay Ostrich denied that Perry sought a pardon from Trump.

“Laughable, ludicrous, and a thoroughly soulless lie,” Ostrich told The Hill.








Jan 6. panel says Scott Perry among multiple GOP lawmakers who wanted Trump pardon


Rep. Scott Perry (R-Pa.) was one of “multiple” GOP lawmakers who asked President Trump for pardons given their roles in seeking to unwind the 2020 election results, the House committee investigatin…




thehill.com













Jan 6. panel says Scott Perry among multiple GOP lawmakers who wanted Trump pardon


Rep. Scott Perry (R-Pa.) was one of “multiple” GOP lawmakers who asked President Trump for pardons given their roles in seeking to unwind the 2020 election results, the House committee investigatin…




thehill.com





*Kushner dismisses Trump legal counsel threat to quit as ‘whining’*
Former Trump White House senior adviser Jared Kushner dismissed threats from then-White House counsel Pat Cipollone and his team to resign ahead of the Jan. 6, 2021, riots as “whining,” according to testimony aired during Thursday night’s committee hearing. 

Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.), a member of the House select committee investigating the Capitol riots, asked Kushner during a recorded deposition whether he was aware of instances where Cipollone threatened to resign leading up to Jan. 6. 

“I kind of, like I said, my interest at that time was on trying to get as many pardons done,” Kushner testified. “And I know that, you know, him and the team were always saying, ‘Oh we’re going to resign, we’re not going to be here if this happens, if that happens,’ so I kind of took it up to just be whining, to be honest to you.” 

Cheney argued the threats from Cipollone and his team to step down in light of plans for a Jan. 6 rally outside the White House and claims of a rigged election were a sign of the seriousness of the situation unfolding in the final days of the Trump White House. 

“It requires immediate attention,” Cheney said, adding that instead it was shrugged off by Kushner and others. 

Kushner was one of several former Trump White House officials whose recorded testimony was played during Thursday night’s hearing, when committee members sought to make the case that the Jan. 6 riots were the direct culmination of words and actions by Trump in the months after the 2020 election. 

Former Attorney General William Barr testified that he thought Trump’s claims about a rigged election were “bull—-,” and Ivanka Trump, who is married to Kushner and also served as a senior White House adviser, told the committee that she believed Barr was right. 








Kushner dismisses Trump legal counsel threat to quit as ‘whining’


Former Trump White House senior adviser Jared Kushner dismissed threats from then-White House counsel Pat Cipollone and his team to resign ahead of the Jan. 6, 2021, riots as “whining,” according t…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *Tucker Carlson: Jan. 6 panel is ‘lying and we are not going to help them do it’ *
> As the first prime-time hearing of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol gaveled in, Fox News host Tucker Carlson opened his show Thursday bragging about his network not carrying the proceedings live on its main cable channel.
> 
> “This is the only hour on an American news channel that won’t be covering their propaganda live,” Carlson said of the committee. “They are lying and we are not going to help them do it.”
> ...


Did you expect them to fess up and have an epiphany? Find Jesus?  They will lie until they are placed under oath, then most will plead the 5th, or rat out others for a deal. Looks like they are zeroing in on the top, orange Mr. T himself and a lot of people are gonna end up doing a lot of time when the DOJ gets into it's stride on conspiracy indictments.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

*January 6 hearing opens case against Trump | Bennie Thompson's opening statement*
23,097 views Jun 9, 2022 Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-MS) who is the chairman of the January 6 Select Committee opened the hearings by using video of then-Attorney General Bill Barr talking about how Trump's election claims weren't legitimate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

*Schiff Sees 'Consciousness Of Guilt' In Lawmakers Who Sought Pardons For Jan. 6 Role*
22,215 views Jun 10, 2022 Rep. Adam Schiff talks with Rachel Maddow about the revelation at the first January 6th hearing that sitting Republican members of Congress sought preemptive pardons from Donald Trump for their role in January 6th and attempting to overturn the election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

Apparently Foxnews ran an hour of Tucker's bullshit during the hearing without commercial interruption. They were desperate, lest their viewers click to the J6 hearing during the ad break. I wonder if their viewership fell off during the hearing, or will...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/georgia-grand-jury-trump-investigation-1.6430045


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 10, 2022)

A pretty eye opening first sitting. From what I saw it was pretty cut and dried as to how and why this unfolded the way it did. It is also clear that dump wanted to be the dictator of the United States, just like his new found dictator friends. But hey we all knew this right? Well actually, there was a large percentage that actually drank the koolaide, a very dangerous thing as the world witnessed in real time, hopefully they will see that! How could they ignore quoted testimony from dumps inner circle and spin this as lies. The logic of these mindless fucks eludes me . Good luck folks! See you all on the other side.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 10, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> A pretty eye opening first sitting. From what I saw it was pretty cut and dried as to how and why this unfolded the way it did. It is also clear that dump wanted to be the dictator of the United States, just like his new found dictator friends. But hey we all knew this right? Well actually, there was a large percentage that actually drank the koolaide, a very dangerous thing as the world witnessed in real time, hopefully they will see that! How could they ignore quoted testimony from dumps inner circle and spin this as lies. The logic of these mindless fucks eludes me . Good luck folks! See you all on the other side.


It's bonkers man. Their brains are broken. 

Auntie fa did it as far as they know, care, or are willing to accept. It doesn't matter what evidence you put in front of them.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2022)

We are here only because Repugs did not convict asshole. Removal would have been easy if they made the choice to actually follow facts and evidence. 
They are against democracy, that is fucking Anti-American.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

*Stephen's LIVE MONOLOGUE After The January 6th Committee Primetime Hearing*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

*Joe: The Truth, Trump Knew The Election Wasn't Stolen*
3,801 views Jun 10, 2022 Capitol Police Officer Caroline Edwards described a 'war scene' during the first night of prime time hearings for the January 6 Committee. Joe Scarborough shares his reactions to Edwards' testimony and to the footage aired during the hearing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

The reaction of the Trump bunch will be interesting as this unfolds, the hard cores will ignore it completely, actively avoid anything about it. I wonder what the ratings will be for Foxnews and if they will carry the rest of the hearings, constantly interrupting testimony with opinion and spin by Tucker? I don't believe they can think on their feet that fast to pull it off, they need a script for the kind of bullshit they would need to do it. Letting the hearings unfold and letting people draw their own conclusions, would be counter to their past practice and would present a counter narrative to the one they sell the base. If they carry the hearings, the base will switch channels to Newsmax or OAN again, they follow what they want to hear, not the facts, they avoid those.

However, ignorance never stopped them from arguing or making fools of themselves before. Most won't watch any of the hearings, Tucker and Trump said it's fake news, so that's good enough for them. Facts don't matter, they can't hear them anyway, the dog whistle is too loud and it's playing Dixie for the white trash.






*Legal analyst: ‘Liz Cheney took a flame thrower to the Big Lie’*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 10, 2022)

Truth Social is banning people for posting January 6th updates, now that's some fucking funny shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Truth Social is banning people for posting January 6th updates, now that's some fucking funny shit.


they should rename it "republican truth social"...because republican truth isn't the same as regular truth...


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they should rename it "republican truth social"...because republican truth isn't the same as regular truth...


‘Pravda’ might be available…


----------



## printer (Jun 10, 2022)

*Trump: Jan. 6 Protests 'Greatest Movement' in US History*
The Jan. 6, 2021, protests "represented the greatest movement in the history of our Country to Make America Great Again," former President Donald Trump said Thursday in a post mocking the House select committee investigating the attacks on the U.S. Capitol as the panel prepares to go public with its findings in prime-time Thursday.

"The 'Unselect Committee' didn't spend one minute studying the reason that people went to Washington, D.C., in massive numbers, far greater than the Fake News Media is willing to report, or that the Unselects are willing to even mention, because January 6th was not simply a protest, it represented the greatest movement in the history of our Country to Make America Great Again," Trump said in a post on his Truth Social platform.

"It was about an Election that was Rigged and Stolen, and a Country that was about to go to HELL..& look at our Country now!"



https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/trump-jan-6-protests/2022/06/09/id/1073689/


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 10, 2022)

OF COURSE HE DID


----------



## printer (Jun 10, 2022)

*Trump Rips Barr: 'Weak' Attorney General, 'Scared Stiff' of Impeachment*
Former President Donald Trump early Friday raged on his Truth Social network about his attorney general Bill Barr after segments of the former official's testimony to the Jan. 6 Select Committee were made public during Thursday night's prime-time hearing.

He also rejected a clip of testimony shown in which his daughter and one-time adviser Ivanka Trump is shown saying she accepted Barr's assessment of the election and that she believed her father had lost.

In the video clip of his testimony, Barr was shown telling the committee that before he left office, he'd told Trump that he thought claims that the 2020 election had been stolen were "bull****" and that he did not want to be "a part of it," reports The New York Times.



https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/donald-trump-jan-6-committee-bill-barr-election/2022/06/10/id/1073829/


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 10, 2022)

“…Only the *best* people”


----------



## printer (Jun 10, 2022)

*Jan. 6 hearings get underway Thursday evening*








Jan. 6 hearings get underway Thursday evening


The January 6th committee will detail the findings from its yearlong bipartisan investigation of the attack on the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021 in a series of public, televised hearings starting Thursday at 8 p.m. ET.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

Non event on the foxnews site, it's mentioned while being spun out of all recognition. Most will go for the opinion stories and few will follow the actual news


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> ‘Pravda’ might be available…


yeah, but that just goes back to the original problem, an inappropriate name...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

*George Conway reacts to Liz Cheney's message to the GOP*
93,828 views Jun 10, 2022 CNN's Brianna Keilar and George Conway discuss his analysis after watching the January 6 hearing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

*Top British Broadcaster REACTS to Tucker Carlson LIES about Jan 6 Hearings*
11,182 views Jun 10, 2022 Tucker Carlson defended Fox's decision to refuse to air the Jan 6 hearings and spread more lies about what really happened that day. British Broadcaster Anthony Davis reacts!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

Well he can come before the house and say it was a lie under oath, he already refused to appear. In any case a grand jury or the FBI will ask him, he needed a pardon for a reason. There are many rats among them and they are squealing their heads off.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*GOP Rep. accuses Liz Cheney of ‘soulless lie’*
35,711 views Jun 10, 2022 Rep. Liz Cheney, the vice chair of the Jan. 6 committee, said that Rep. Scott Perry of Pennsylvania and "multiple other Republican congressmen" sought pardons from then-President Donald Trump after Jan. 6, 2021


----------



## printer (Jun 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *George Conway reacts to Liz Cheney's message to the GOP*
> 93,828 views Jun 10, 2022 CNN's Brianna Keilar and George Conway discuss his analysis after watching the January 6 hearing.


Newsmax said the committee is lying, Trump did tell his followers to go home. Failed to say three hours went by before he was pushed into saying it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

Donald's stress level could be measured by the daily volume of his tweets, until he got banned. Now he is spouting off on Bullshit Social and I expect the number of posts to increase as his stress level goes up. Apparently Donald is censoring his platform and not allowing reposts about the J6 hearings, when lies no longer work they always turn to censorship, same for Vlad.









Trump slams Jan. 6 hearing on his social media platform Truth Social


"Our Country is in such trouble!" Trump wrote on the social media platform.




www.axios.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

*Watch how pro-Trump personalities covered the prime-time January 6 hearing*
31,342 views Jun 10, 2022 Fox News chose not to carry the prime-time January 6 congressional hearing live Thursday night. Other conservative media, like Newsmax, aired the hearing but tried to spin the coverage. Here are some moments that highlight the splintering media landscape.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

Day 1 of J6 insurrection hearings: the curtain pulled back on Trump's treason. A recap & breakdown
8,710 views Jun 10, 2022 The opening of the January 6 select committee public hearings was dramatic and horrifying and impactful and enlightening. 

This video takes on the following topics:

1. Why did the committee start with a video clip of Bill Barr's testimony?

2. What are the implications of Rep. Scott Perry and other Republican members of Congress seeking pardons for their conduct in connection with the events of Jan. 6?

2. What was the import and impact of Ivanka Trump's testimony that she credited Bill Barr that there was no election fraud over her father's claim that there was?

3. What is the legal and practical significance of Trump refusing to call off the attack and refusing to call for reinforcements to be sent to the Capitol to repel the attack?

4. What are the implications of former Vice President Mike Pence stepping into the void left by Trump and ordering reinforcements to go to the Capitol?

5. What are the consequences of Jared Kushner's testimony that he essentially ignored the threatened resignation of White House Counsel Pat Cipollone because Kushner was too busy cranking out as many pardons as possible before Trump left office.

And more.


----------



## printer (Jun 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Day 1 of J6 insurrection hearings: the curtain pulled back on Trump's treason. A recap & breakdown
> 8,710 views Jun 10, 2022 The opening of the January 6 select committee public hearings was dramatic and horrifying and impactful and enlightening.
> 
> This video takes on the following topics:
> ...


So a big nothingburger?


----------



## printer (Jun 10, 2022)

*The road ahead for Jan. 6 panel *
*What to expect moving forward:* Here’s what Cheney said the panel’s subsequent hearings will focus on: 

During the panel’s second hearing, which is Monday, the panel will argue that Trump knew his claims of widespread voter fraud were baseless. 
In the third hearing, the committee will make the case that Trump planned to replace Attorney General Jeffrey Rosen so that the Justice Department would spread his election fraud claims.
The fourth hearing will focus on Trump’s efforts to pressure former Vice President Mike Pence to overturn the results of the 2020 election.
The fifth hearing will focus on Trump’s efforts to pressure state legislators into challenging election results.
The final two hearings will focus on how Trump “summoned a violent mob and directed them, illegally, to march on the U.S. Capitol,” Cheney said. 
*Upcoming witnesses: *Former acting Attorney General Jeffrey Rosen will testify before the committee alongside his deputy Richard Donoghue and Steven Engle, then the head of the Office of Legal Counsel. 

The committee previewed that Justice Department officials would be front and center in its Wednesday review of Trump’s attempt to topple his own leadership and install a mid-level attorney who would forward his claims of election fraud. 

In addition, former Fox News editor Christ Stirewalt said on NewsNation’s “Morning in America” that he will testify next week. Stirewalt was part of the Fox New team that made the decision to call Arizona for Joe Biden on election night. He was later ousted from the network following the 2020 election. 








Defense & National Security — The road ahead for Jan. 6 panel


The Hill, Greg Nash The House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021 attack on the U.S. Capitol held its first public hearing in months last night and left viewers with a roadmap of what’s to com…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)

*On January 6, Right-Wing Media Is Living In Another Universe | Ayman*
28,669 views Jun 10, 2022 Most major news networks aired last night's 1/6 hearing in full — and then there’s right-wing media, which seems to live in an alternate universe. In spite of facts and a 10-month-long investigation, Ayman says, "a whole separate reality has been manufactured by the right." Media Matters for America President Angelo Carusone joins Ayman to discuss.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Watch how pro-Trump personalities covered the prime-time January 6 hearing*
> 31,342 views Jun 10, 2022 Fox News chose not to carry the prime-time January 6 congressional hearing live Thursday night. Other conservative media, like Newsmax, aired the hearing but tried to spin the coverage. Here are some moments that highlight the splintering media landscape.


This is what the Brits think of that guy named Tucker.






What the fuck is that name about?

Tucker?

I'll bet my balls that he was called Fucker Carlson in school, because I would have & with that needs a good bitch-slapping face/attitude, be would have actually been beating in my high school, with me 1st.

I would have loved to fuck him up


----------



## NotTheRobot (Jun 11, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll bet my balls that he was called Fucker Carlson in school, because I would have & with that needs a good bitch-slapping face/attitude, be would have actually been beating in my high school, with me 1st.
> 
> I would have loved to fuck him up


Too late. He's taken care of that.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 11, 2022)

So can any of this lead to dump being charged? Is there anything that could be directed at dump?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> So can any of this lead to dump being charged? Is there anything that could be directed at dump?


Yep, lot's, because he surrounded himself with those like himself, the place was full of rats looking for a deal. If he gave anybody a pardon they are an open book, with no 5th amendment rights. Then there is the up coming indictments in Georgia and that trial will be on TV.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 11, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> So can any of this lead to dump being charged? Is there anything that could be directed at dump?


Hey Budley, how ya doing?

So, ya'll got a new Avitar I see.

A stoner Poo bear?

Really?

Thats the best you can come up with?

C'mon man, I expected more from you.

Something like this would work.



or this



Your a dynamic/virile/don't fuck with me type of guy, right, ready for any & all, your Avitar should reflect that, not some burnt-out stuffed bear smoking an antique bong

When I was a pledge at Chi Epsilon Sigma (pure stoner frat) @ Western Connecticut State in 1975 that was banned from campus the year after I left for decadence/drug use & sale & just general mayhem  ) they made us do shots of bong water followed by Jose Cuervo Gold thank God.

This is me in the yearbook that year (The Dean was not impressed  )



This is also from the yearbook with my 1st love (can you guess what I'm doing  )




Change the Avitar

I don't like it


----------



## HGCC (Jun 11, 2022)

Fucker will always be a dick in a bow tie to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Hey Budley, how ya doing?
> 
> So, ya'll got a new Avitar I see.
> 
> ...


How about this one for @Budley Doright


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jun 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did you expect them to fess up and have an epiphany? Find Jesus?  They will lie until they are placed under oath, then most will plead the 5th, or rat out others for a deal. Looks like they are zeroing in on the top, orange Mr. T himself and a lot of people are gonna end up doing a lot of time when the DOJ gets into it's stride on conspiracy indictments.


Of course not…”find Jesus”??? Jesus is just the name on the package…and “finding” him is the camel’s nose: soon, you’ll have no tent and the camel will be all over your stuff - and soon you won’t have that.

Choker, Shame & the rest of them are COMPLICIT in J6 right from the very beginning of the channel. Fox (*and* friends) is, has been, and by design will continue to be the propaganda arm of the overthrow party; expecting them to show or legitimately discuss *ANY* material for the hearing(s) is expecting them to incriminate themselves, and it ain’t gonna happen. They’re not paid to think about this, they’re paid to keep grinding their anti American agenda thru thick & thin.

Fox News is proof that the founders literally had NO IDEA what kind of “Americans” we’d have today. It turns out to be a big effing problem in situations like our current, and is the key to what’s wrong with “originalism” & “textualism” among SCOTUS justices. My approach for decades has been to look at *original intent*.

The framers weren’t prophets, but they didn’t struggle in a vacuum: they designed the country/government to resist known problems, to enshrine meaningful principles, and to adapt to the truly unforeseeable. They may never have imagined cell phones, email, websites, cookies, etc, but the principles they were working from and trying to establish in the life & structure of the nation are made clear in the things they *DID* do…it’s not even complicated if you have a familiarity with the letters of the founders, the Federalist Papers, and some sense of their historical context (specifically the English Civil War…and in some very specific senses, our Revolution and the Slaver rebellion were continuations of that core conflict (see “The Cousins’ War”, Kevin Phillips)).

Ultimately, this is why we’re overdue for a textual overhaul on our founding documents; the real balrog in the woodpile is the fact that an anti-government - and therefore anti-American - fifth column has been active in our political life since Herbert Hoover lost in ‘32, largely constructed of wage-slavers joining forces with the remnants of the chattel-slavers - first, to spread Jim Crow around (“states’ rights!”), then to strike back against black citizens who were (and are) pushing for *full* citizenship under the law and in the courts.

Now that they’re out in the open, I call them the overthrow party, doesn’t matter whether you point at the Dixiecrats or the Tea Party, Proud Boys or Joshua’s Army, they are out to break the nation & reassemble the pieces into a better deal for their paymasters (in hopes that ‘trickle-down’ means something other than loss of bladder control). With their forces in control of so much of congress, law enforcement, the courts, the prisons, and the military - to say nothing of their extensive, corrosive, high-dollar propaganda machine - they are an existential threat to the nation…and will remain such for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 11, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Hey Budley, how ya doing?
> 
> So, ya'll got a new Avitar I see.
> 
> ...


LOL you got my profile down..... between the ages of 15 (my first 25 plant crop) and 45 (my last run over two borders ). Now I’m pretty laid back living life as it comes and not as an outlaw .... well kinda lol. So yes, something like the bear, except the bong, never like em personally lol. I’ll see what I got that perhaps you’ll like. I’ll do it later as I’m just taking a breather from some landscaping .


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Of course not…”find Jesus”??? Jesus is just the name on the package…and “finding” him is the camel’s nose: soon, you’ll have no tent and the camel will be all over your stuff - and soon you won’t have that.
> 
> Choker, Shame & the rest of them are COMPLICIT in J6 right from the very beginning of the channel. Fox (*and* friends) is, has been, and by design will continue to be the propaganda arm of the overthrow party; expecting them to show or legitimately discuss *ANY* material for the hearing(s) is expecting them to incriminate themselves, and it ain’t gonna happen. They’re not paid to think about this, they’re paid to keep grinding their anti American agenda thru thick & thin.
> 
> ...


Some years back I encountered the phrase “balrog in the woodpile” in an article in Handloader. And no, it is not a publication for advanced masturbators.


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 11, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> So can any of this lead to dump being charged? Is there anything that could be directed at dump?


YES. The important thing with *any* prosecution or investigation is to CONNECT THE DOTS…which may be why they started with Barr’s OFFICIAL assessment that the election had been LOST, not stolen - which makes *every* effort, by anyone, to push the narrative that the election WAS stolen questionable at best - and seditious/treasonous in effect. The line of culpability begins with Trump knowing that he lost, and setting out to change that. Every subsequent unlawful act in pursuit of that change is in Trump’s lap.

The purpose of both the investigation and the hearings is to separate the threads, untangle the snarls, and determine who did what, and in service to what person or end…and to lay out the story for *our self-governing citizens*, in whom ultimate authority rests. The DOJ will see to it that those lines of accountability result in specific legal actions against specific individuals and organizations for specific acts against the nation and against our elected government.

To quote the Wicked Witch of the West, “these things must be done *delicately*, or you hurt the spell”….


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Some years back I encountered the phrase “balrog in the woodpile” in an article in Handloader. And no, it is not a publication for advanced masturbators.
> 
> View attachment 5147834


Harvard Lampoon’s “Bored of the Rings” (1969)…first book to keep me up all night, laughing my ass off to nobody


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

*Carnage and Chaos*
18,912 views Jun 11, 2022 Everyone around Trump knew his stolen election claims were lies, yet they still went along with the charade. To quote Bill Barr, it's all bullsh*t.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 11, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> YES. The important thing with *any* prosecution or investigation is to CONNECT THE DOTS…which may be why they started with Barr’s OFFICIAL assessment that the election had been LOST, not stolen - which makes *every* effort, by anyone, to push the narrative that the election WAS stolen questionable at best - and seditious/treasonous in effect. The line of culpability begins with Trump knowing that he lost, and setting out to change that. Every subsequent unlawful act in pursuit of that change is in Trump’s lap.
> 
> The purpose of both the investigation and the hearings is to separate the threads, untangle the snarls, and determine who did what, and in service to what person or end…and to lay out the story for *our self-governing citizens*, in whom ultimate authority rests. The DOJ will see to it that those lines of accountability result in specific legal actions against specific individuals and organizations for specific acts against the nation and against our elected government.
> 
> To quote the Wicked Witch of the West, “these things must be done *delicately*, or you hurt the spell”….


Well then I assume all those that had a hand in it are pooping their depends ….. good!


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 11, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Well then I assume all those that had a hand in it are pooping their depends ….. good!


…or imagining that their ‘special relationship’ w/ Macho Jesus will leave them spotless (good luck w/ that!)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Well then I assume all those that had a hand in it are pooping their depends ….. good!


Donald's freaking out has just begun and it will grow more frantic as the walls closing in get tighter. Even flying off to Moscow has become a major problem now that war has started and any Russian money he was getting has long since dried up. The only part of his downfall that will be public, will be his trial in Georgia that will be on TV, as all trials there are, perhaps this summer and that promises to be a real 3 ring circus. Federal trials are not broadcast generally. So perhaps we might see Donald on a TV trial in Georgia, while under federal indictment for conspiracy and he might be declaring bankruptcy, all at the same time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

It sends a message to those who voted for Trump: You were fools, motivated by bigotry and fear, duped by an obvious psychopath and certifiable moron. You were wrong about everything and every argument you made to friends and relatives was based on a lie, you look like an idiot to anybody not in your cult. You're are moral failures who betrayed the country and constitution and persist in still doing so. Accept the truth, learn and move on, or remain a fool who has learned nothing from your life experience. The truth will set you free, from Donald's evil spell, so time for the scales to drop from your eyes and to see the light of truth shining brightly. The baggage of bigotry is getting harder the bear, especially when you carry Trump on your back too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

If convicted of conspiracy to overthrow the government, legislation should be introduced to deny him his presidential pension and the US prison service can replace the secret service security for the period of his incarceration, which should be much cheaper when he is in a cell behind thick walls. If they want, they can have the agents with bad backs and knee injuries shove his food tray trough the grub hatch in his cell door. Then they can sit at the desk outside his sound proofed cell door surfing the web and watching Donald go nut's (with the volume turned down) on the monitor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

*Jarod Kushner's pardon palooza will be damaging to both Donald Trump and to Kushner himself*
7,158 views Jun 11, 2022 In a surprising reveal at the first January 6 select committee public hearing we learned that former President Donald Trump's son-in-law Jarod Kushner was busy "trying to get out" as many pardons as possible before Trump left office. We also learned that several Republican members of Congress sought pardons for their conduct in connection with the insurrection. 

This video discusses the implications of these revelations.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

Anybody who is indicted and pulls out a secret pocket pardon will have it respected, while they are cleaned out on a grand jury witness stand with no 5th amendment protections. Then they will be indicted later and the corrupt pardon challenged, pardons were a reward for the crimes they committed for Trump. Meanwhile those with pardons will testify against the pissed off suckers who didn't get a pardon because they will have no 5th amendment protection. Even if their own testimony is not used to convict them in the future, others who they ratted out will, while dressed in orange. This is going to cost everybody involved dearly financially and ruin many financially who are not even indicted.

A lot of people are looking at 20 to life for this vast conspiracy, serious time if they were in any way a party to it. It depends on how broad a net the DOJ casts. There are as many or more involved in the various schemes and plots of the hub and spoke election conspiracy, than were involved in sacking the capitol. From the state houses to the congress and white house, including the fake electors and their enablers in the state houses, there must have been a thousand of the fuckers, more if you include those working to overturn the election in some states with bogus audits.

Donald is gonna take a lot of assholes with him when he goes down, it will be like a giant enema for the American body politic, if Garland is serious. Then there are the civil suits over all this shit and anybody convicted of the conspiracy will be liable for the damages, punitive damages too. This will go on for years, consume lives and fortunes and financially ruin those even peripherally involved, but not indicted. As each cooperating witness cracks wide open, they have to reveal any other crimes they participated in or have knowledge of, some will make deals for the crimes of other republicans who were not involved in J6.

How many crimes does the average republican politician have knowledge of? 
The prosecutors will have to work shifts FFS and the process could take a long time!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

*John Dean identifies potential witnesses who could turn on Trump over Jan. 6*
150,921 views Jun 11, 2022 John Dean, who was former President Nixon's White House counsel and testified against Nixon about the Watergate scandal, discusses the Jan. 6 hearings and if there's a potential key witness that could turn against former President Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

I wonder what will happen if Clarence Thomas's wife is busted as part of a large hub and spoke conspiracy, along with Trump and his henchmen! I think the democrats will hold an impeachment hearing for Thomas anyway, if they retain control of the house in November and could recommend an indictment against her over J6. Her texts will convict her. Clarence should really retire, he's getting too old for this shit. Roberts would shit a brick, if he had to be a witness at an impeachment hearing and have the court's decisions and opinions publicly dissected by the judiciary committee. Significant democratic majorities in the house and especially the senate, should put the fear of Jesus into some conservative justices.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)

89,542 views Jun 11, 2022 Former Federal Prosecutor Glenn Kirschner says Donald Trump and Lindsey Graham will likely be indicted in the Georgia probe into illegal activity during the 2020 election.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


Awesome Sauce


----------



## printer (Jun 12, 2022)

*GOP governor says Trump is ‘politically, morally responsible’ for Jan. 6 *
Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson (R) on Sunday said former President Trump is “politically, morally responsible” for the Jan. 6 riot last year and called for Republicans to do some “soul-searching” after the attack on the U.S. Capitol.

Hutchinson told “Fox News Sunday” guest host Brett Baier that while he did not believe Trump was criminally responsible for Jan. 6, he does think the former president shares blame for the insurrection.

“Trump is politically, morally responsible for much of what has happened, but in terms of criminal liability, I think the committee has a long way to go to establish that,” the governor said of the House select panel investigating Jan. 6.

The panel held its first June public hearing last week with a plan to hold three more this week. Taken together, lawmakers on the committee say the hearings will show Trump was at the center of the Jan. 6 uprising and culpable for the storming of the U.S. Capitol to overturn certification of the 2020 election.

Republicans who have spoken out against Trump in opposition to election fraud in 2020 or against Jan. 6 have so far drawn his ire, including Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) who is the vice chair of the committee. She was stripped of her congressional leadership post as a result.

The Arkansas governor said Jan. 6 was a “costly error” for democracy and called for the Republican party to try and understand what happened that day and learn from it.

“Republicans need to do a lot of soul searching as to what is the right thing here and what is the right thing for our democracy in the future,” Hutchinson said, “and not simply adhere to the basic instincts of some of our base.”








GOP governor says Trump is ‘politically, morally responsible’ for Jan. 6


Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson (R) on Sunday said former President Trump is “politically, morally responsible” for the Jan. 6 riot last year and called for Republicans to do some “s…




thehill.com


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 12, 2022)

Well, that sounds good, I’ll give him that…let’s see if Arkansas elects Sarah Huckaby Sanders as governor to replace this guy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2022)

*AOC asks Gaetz, Boebert and Greene if they requested pardons*
27,216 views Jun 12, 2022 Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) tells Dana Bash that every member of Congress should be able to answer whether they asked the Trump White House for a presidential pardon. #CNN #News


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 89,542 views Jun 11, 2022 Former Federal Prosecutor Glenn Kirschner says Donald Trump and Lindsey Graham will likely be indicted in the Georgia probe into illegal activity during the 2020 election.


Well how long does this take? I’ve been part of the US justice system twice and once was so fast I was infront of a judge in his home office at 11pm that night . State trooper drove me there, both very nice guys lol. The second was 2 days then judge then escorted to border and told never to return lol. Again met some nice people . Sure seems the cogs of justice are moving a lot slower these days lol


----------



## printer (Jun 12, 2022)

*Republican lawmaker slams Trump for Jan. 6: ‘You gotta speak up and take charge, and he did not’ *
Rep. Don Bacon (R-Neb.) slammed former President Trump on Sunday, saying he failed to stop the rioting on Jan. 6, 2021, and end the violence at the U.S. Capitol.

“The president had the opportunity for over three hours to speak up, and I think it was negligence. He should have done better,” Bacon, a former wing commander in the Air Force, told host Chuck Todd on NBC’s “Meet the Press.”

“The American people are going to have to judge this for themselves, whether it’s charging someone for a crime or not,” he added. “But we have to judge it from a political standpoint, and I think the American people by and large know it was wrong not to intervene and say something.”

Bacon voiced criticism of Trump before for the Jan. 6 rioting, when a pro-Trump mob stormed the U.S. Capitol to overturn certification of the 2020 election, and joined calls for a bipartisan committee to investigate the attempted insurrection.

Bacon said on Sunday that Trump’s rhetoric and temperament disillusioned Americans and were a primary factor for the former president’s loss in the 2020 election.

Bacon also said he will not vote for Trump in a primary election if he were to run for president in 2024, and neither should other Republicans.

“We need someone who has conservative policies, but I think we have to acknowledge the American people don’t like name-calling, they don’t like the rude behavior,” Bacon said. “They like folks who treat people respectfully, and I think that’s what cost President Trump in 2020.”

“We should take that as a lesson,” Bacon added. “Conservative values with optimism, respectable behaviors like [former President] Reagan. I think that’s what we should be embracing.”








Republican lawmaker slams Trump for Jan. 6: ‘You gotta speak up and take charge, and he did not’


Rep. Don Bacon (R-Neb.) slammed former President Trump on Sunday, saying he failed to stop the rioting on Jan. 6, 2021, and end the violence at the U.S. Capitol. “The president had the opport…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2022)

The law applies to all civil wars and civil warriors, even today's cold civil war ones, all enemies foreign and DOMESTIC. It doesn't matter how many fools believe the obvious lies, in a court of law and under oath facts matter, what brainwashed fools believe or want to believe, does not matter.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*How The Legal Legacy Of The Civil War Applies To the January 6 Attack*
33,523 views Jun 11, 2022 Michael Beschloss, NBC News presidential historian, and Chai Komanduri, former advisor to President Obama, discuss how the legal legacy of the Civil War applies to the January 6th attack on the Capitol and how to communicate the magnitude of January 6th in a politically charged atmosphere.


----------



## printer (Jun 12, 2022)

*Documentarian who testified about Jan. 6 says crew was aware they had filmed ‘multiple crimes’*
The documentary filmmaker who testified last week about the Jan. 6, 2021 attack on the U.S. Capitol said on Sunday that he and his crew were aware they had filmed “multiple crimes” when they followed the far-right militia Proud Boys during the rioting for a documentary about division in America.

Nick Quested told NBC’s “Meet the Press” host Chuck Todd that he saw crimes “on the steps of the Capitol” and “inside the Capitol.”

After filming the events of Jan. 6, when a pro-Trump mob stormed the U.S. Capitol in an attempt to overturn certification of the 2020 election, Quested decided to cooperate with law enforcement.









Documentarian who testified about Jan. 6 says crew was aware they had filmed ‘multiple crimes’


The documentary filmmaker who testified last week about the Jan. 6, 2021 attack on the U.S. Capitol said on Sunday that he and his crew were aware they had filmed “multiple crimes” when…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2022)

Trump also used the big lie "stop the steal", knowingly, to raise over a hundred million from his base of suckers, that's wire and mail fraud. They also used deception on their website to trick and defraud their donors with automatic continuing payments.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Trump Could Face Fraud Charges For Leading The Big Lie*
46,044 views Jun 12, 2022 The January 6 Committee’s first hearing revealed former President Trump was at the center of a seven-part conspiracy to overthrow the election. Former U.S. Attorney Barb McQuade and Peter Baker, chief Washington correspondent for the New York Times, discuss how the Justice Department could use the new evidence.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jun 12, 2022)

*It just pisses me off *that Dump is not already jail. It' been18 months since his speech at the1-6 riot. 
How much proof of sedition was needed to indite the Fucker, Mr. Garland??????

He should have been arrested when he got on AF1 to fly to Mar-a-largo and flown to Guantanemo. To be held until the rest of the seditionistsas could be gathered up to be tried, convicted and exicuted.

It is said that 100 Congress critters had signed up for the"Green Bay Sweep", I want the J6 to publish the list and Mr. Garland to arrest them all, along with the fake electors and all sent to Gitmo for trial.

I keep hearing that our democracy is at stake, but no one has been charged with their crimes yet. 

For Fuck' sake!


----------



## jsatch (Jun 12, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> *It just pisses me off *that Dump is not already jail. It' been18 months since his speech at the1-6 riot.
> How much proof of sedition was needed to indite the Fucker, Mr. Garland??????
> 
> He should have been arrested when he got on AF1 to fly to Mar-a-largo and flown to Guantanemo. To be held until the rest of the seditionistsas could be gathered up to be tried, convicted and exicuted.
> ...


Because you're letting your little bitch girl emotions get the best of you.

There's a reason he's not in prison and never going there snowflake, quit being a little bitch and own up the loss ( another one since Russia gate was false )


----------



## jsatch (Jun 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It sends a message to those who voted for Trump: You were fools, motivated by bigotry and fear, duped by an obvious psychopath and certifiable moron. You were wrong about everything and every argument you made to friends and relatives was based on a lie, you look like an idiot to anybody not in your cult. You're are moral failures who betrayed the country and constitution and persist in still doing so. Accept the truth, learn and move on, or remain a fool who has learned nothing from your life experience. The truth will set you free, from Donald's evil spell, so time for the scales to drop from your eyes and to see the light of truth shining brightly. The baggage of bigotry is getting harder the bear, especially when you carry Trump on your back too.


 Is he in jail yet?


----------



## jsatch (Jun 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anybody who is indicted and pulls out a secret pocket pardon will have it respected, while they are cleaned out on a grand jury witness stand with no 5th amendment protections. Then they will be indicted later and the corrupt pardon challenged, pardons were a reward for the crimes they committed for Trump. Meanwhile those with pardons will testify against the pissed off suckers who didn't get a pardon because they will have no 5th amendment protection. Even if their own testimony is not used to convict them in the future, others who they ratted out will, while dressed in orange. This is going to cost everybody involved dearly financially and ruin many financially who are not even indicted.
> 
> A lot of people are looking at 20 to life for this vast conspiracy, serious time if they were in any way a party to it. It depends on how broad a net the DOJ casts. There are as many or more involved in the various schemes and plots of the hub and spoke election conspiracy, than were involved in sacking the capitol. From the state houses to the congress and white house, including the fake electors and their enablers in the state houses, there must have been a thousand of the fuckers, more if you include those working to overturn the election in some states with bogus audits.
> 
> ...


Nothing's gonna happen to trump and you'rlll be screaming at the sky, it's Russia gate all over again more wasted taxes


----------



## GoatSoup (Jun 12, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Because you're letting your little bitch girl emotions get the best of you.
> 
> There's a reason he's not in prison and never going there snowflake, quit being a little bitch and own up the loss ( another one since Russia gate was false )


Oh, GFY asshat!
Over 50 years ago I swore the oath to "Protect and Defend", I still belive in that. You are free to join Trump in Gitmo too.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 12, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Oh, GFY asshat!
> Over 50 years ago I swore the oath to "Protect and Defend", I still belive in that. You are free to join Trump in Gitmo too.


You have a problem with July 4th 1776 don't you? He's never going to prison get over it snowflake


----------



## MopeOG (Jun 12, 2022)

jsatch said:


> You have a problem with July 4th 1776 don't you? He's never going to prison get over it snowflake


Well, the rest of civilized society hopes to fuck you are wrong and Trump and his Traitorous Co-con·spir·a·tory Douchebag Buddies rot in prison.


----------



## MopeOG (Jun 12, 2022)

The Self Proclaimed stable Genius is a criminal. The fact a dumb ass like you and the other Fox News Brain Deads thinks he is intelligent is irrelivent.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 12, 2022)

MopeOG said:


> The Self Proclaimed stable Genius is a criminal. The fact a dumb ass like you and the other Fox News Brain Deads thinks he is intelligent is irrelivent.


W.e makes you feel better, call him an asshole too if that makes you feel better. But he's not going to prison because your stupid fcking emotions say he should


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 12, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Is he in jail yet?


Yet.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 12, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Yet.


Is he in jail ever?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 12, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Is he in jail ever?


Based on his demeaner is he free? It's only going to get smaller for him in his little mind.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2022)

All Enemies 
Foreign 
And 
Domestic 

Republican Fascist Party lives again


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Is he in jail yet?


He's on his way, along with a couple of thousand assholes before the dust settles. The show has just begun and will continue on in grand juries and courts of law. Donald will have a court date in Georgia on TV, before the feds deal with him, maybe the judge will muzzle him. It works out better this way for the election in November, the democrats need an edge and the public has a short attention span. Donald is only dividing the republicans with his vengeance tour, maybe he'll tell his base to say home during the election, again.

His supporters must feel like fools, conned by a psychopathic moron using easily disproved lies, yep they were used like toilet paper and now have shit all over themselves. He exploited their weakness, their fear and hate, by blowing Dixie on a dog whistle through a bullhorn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2022)

Who is Chris Stirewalt, the former Fox News editor set to testify before Jan. 6 panel


Chris Stirewalt, a former top editor at Fox News, is set to be one of the witnesses testifying during Monday’s public hearing of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 12, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Because you're letting your little bitch girl emotions get the best of you.
> 
> There's a reason he's not in prison and never going there snowflake, quit being a little bitch and own up the loss ( another one since Russia gate was false )


so are you a paid troll, or a stupid one? don't bother answering, you're going on ignore, you aren't even close to worth listening to


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2022)

Putin still owns the prick


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2022)

*Bannon to Garland over Jan. 6 hearings: Indict Trump and we'll impeach you*
15,459 views Jun 12, 2022 CNN's Jeffrey Toobin reacts after Steve Bannon, who once served as former President Donald Trump's chief strategist, threatened Attorney General Merrick Garland in response to the January 6 committee hearings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2022)

*After enabling Trump's lawlessness for years, Pence did the bare minimum on 1/6. But he's no hero*
36,399 views Jun 12, 2022 We have long known that Donald Trump, together with one of his corrupt attorneys John Eastman, were pressuring former Vice President Mike Pence to refuse to certify Joe Biden's election win on January 6, ruching him to put the wheels in motion for Trump to be installed for a second presidential term contrary to the will of the American voters. Based on some new reporting by Politico, we now know that Mike Pence's top lawyer, Greg Jacob, had authored a memo setting out how Pence would violate the law, specifically the Electoral Count Act, if he gave in to Trump's pressure and threats, and refused to perform his constitutional duty on Jan. 6 while presiding over the count of the electoral votes. Jacob is scheduled to appear and testify in the January 6 select committee public hearings in the coming days.


----------



## printer (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 12, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Morons


Who, your parents for gestating you?
I pity them


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> The Chinese said he was a cunning brilliant negotiator when he was in office


Did they now?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *After enabling Trump's lawlessness for years, Pence did the bare minimum on 1/6. But he's no hero*
> 36,399 views Jun 12, 2022 We have long known that Donald Trump, together with one of his corrupt attorneys John Eastman, were pressuring former Vice President Mike Pence to refuse to certify Joe Biden's election win on January 6, ruching him to put the wheels in motion for Trump to be installed for a second presidential term contrary to the will of the American voters. Based on some new reporting by Politico, we now know that Mike Pence's top lawyer, Greg Jacob, had authored a memo setting out how Pence would violate the law, specifically the Electoral Count Act, if he gave in to Trump's pressure and threats, and refused to perform his constitutional duty on Jan. 6 while presiding over the count of the electoral votes. Jacob is scheduled to appear and testify in the January 6 select committee public hearings in the coming days.


Pence merely complied with the law in this instance


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 13, 2022)

10 AM today. I bet Biggs, Gosar, Brooks, McCarthy, Meadows, Scavino and the other seditious bastards are sweating bullets watching the details come to light.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

I see Foxnews is gonna carry the hearings now, better to talk over them, than not to carry them at all. Viewership was 20 million for the first one and Foxnews might add quite a few more who need it the most.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2022)

Stinkys cult of morons will commit violent acts against anyone they think is a democrat or with liberal views, it's coming soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

Mocking Donald, he watches... 

Lot's of people will be seeing clips of the highlights on the news and they will be shared on YouTube and social media, emailed to Trumper relatives and friends. Foxnews is now gonna carry the hearings now too, after Tucker said they weren't gonna show "lies" too! Tucker won't cover them or will talk over and try to spin them on his show tonight.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*First Jan. 6 Hearing Pulled About 20M Viewers, Far More Than Highest Ratings For 'Apprentice'*
2,579 views Jun 13, 2022 About 20 million people in the United States tuned in to the first hearing on the House's investigation into the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol Thursday night, according to preliminary data. The Morning Joe panel contrasts these ratings numbers with the highest numbers from 'The Apprentice' and 'Celebrity Apprentice'.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Stinkys cult of morons will commit violent acts against anyone they think is a democrat or with liberal views, it's coming soon.


that's ok, they'll get shot or arrested, and then there will just be less of them...they're already a minority, just give us a reason to kill some of them, and they'll be a smaller minority...i would actually love to see a batch of headlines from all over the country, "trump supporter killed for attacking liberals"...and "trump supporters arrested for attacking liberal protestors"...see a few headlines like that, and the rest of the magats will think twice...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5148719


they need to put this douchebag, steve bannon, tucker carlson, joe rogan, glenn beck, shawn hannity, dan bongino...on a plane to russia, today...putin apparently loves each and every one of them, i'm sure he would welcome them with open arms, then shoot each one of them...he's way to smart to allow people this dangerous to roam freely in his own country


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

So far today it's Donald repeatedly being told he was a loser by those around him, then by the courts dozens of times. Now his many fans have to accept that they are losers and fools too! NOT!  IT'S ALL FAKE NEWS! Never mind all those people mocking you and laughing at you at work. Since many of his hard core fans are gun nuts and emotionally unstable, I imagine their humiliation will lead to more mass shootings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they need to put this douchebag, steve bannon, tucker carlson, joe rogan, glenn beck, shawn hannity, dan bongino...on a plane to russia, today...putin apparently loves each and every one of them, i'm sure he would welcome them with open arms, then shoot each one of them...he's way to smart to allow people this dangerous to roam freely in his own country


Alex is being sued out of existence over Sandy Hook and just failed to weasel out with bankruptcy, they are gonna clean him out. He will need to sell a lot of survival shit and "taint wipes" to eat, also I figure he's got big legal trouble that will clean out anything he has left out, even if he isn't indicted. I'm sure some fascist billionaire might find a use for him and give him a job spreading bullshit on hate radio, it's all he knows how to do.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So far today it's Donald repeatedly being told he was a loser by those around him, then by the courts dozens of times. Now his many fans have to accept that they are losers and fools too! NOT!  IT'S ALL FAKE NEWS! Never mind all those people mocking you and laughing at you at work. Since many of his hard core fans are gun nuts and emotionally unstable, I imagine their humiliation will lead to more mass shootings.


it is a possibility, and while i do not wish for more innocent people to get killed or wounded...it would be just so very bad for trump, and republican, and for gun nuts in general, if a few shooters said their primary motivation was trump being humiliated...can you imagine the heyday the honest media would have?


----------



## jsatch (Jun 13, 2022)

Just curious how many of you have upside down American flags with antifa flags above them? Do any of you buy bibles to wipe your ass instead of toilet paper? On July 4th are you gonna wear all black and declare it a terrorist holiday?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it is a possibility, and while i do not wish for more innocent people to get killed or wounded...it would be just so very bad for trump, and republican, and for gun nuts in general, if a few shooters said their primary motivation was trump being humiliated...can you imagine the heyday the honest media would have?


It is gonna be a bitter pill for many to swallow, those who swallowed the bullshit and spouted it to friends, family and co workers. They don't come around here much because they can't stand up to honest debate and morals and ethics usually finish them off pretty quick. Such people have no such escape in normal life, to a very large extent they revealed what drove them and their character flaws were exposed to those around them. The reasons to support Trump openly or vote for republicans secretly were fear driven bigotry, turned to tribalism with the cover of culture wars and abortion. It is mostly about the "others" taking over and "replacing" white people for most republicans.

Trump lead them onto open ground in broad daylight with no cover at all, he never had a platform, he just played Dixie on a dog whistle through a bullhorn. A big city con artist, philanderer, pervert, multiple divorcee, tax & draft dodger elitist became the hero of the south and rural heartland. American evangelical "Christians" were his biggest fans, you remember their slogans: family values, character counts, and of course, individual responsibility.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Just curious how many of you have upside down American flags with antifa flags above them? Do any of you buy bibles to wipe your ass instead of toilet paper? On July 4th are you gonna wear all black and declare it a terrorist holiday?











0.75C$ 36% OFF|1 Roll Toilet Paper Bathroom Prank Joke Fun Paper Donald Trump Humour Printed Toilet Paper Roll Tissue Rolling Paper Gift - Toilet Tissue - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Do any of you buy bibles to wipe your ass instead of toilet paper?


i steal them from hotels. buying them is silly


----------



## jsatch (Jun 13, 2022)

Lol morals being quoted by anti-trumpers... How's that Russian witch hunt working out?

I'd appreciate it if you paid all that wasted tax payer money back, it's be the, "moral" thing to do.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> How's that Russian witch hunt working out?


how's that birth certificate thingy working out? the private investigators still aren't back from hawaii yet?????? lmao


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Just curious how many of you have upside down American flags with antifa flags above them? Do any of you buy bibles to wipe your ass instead of toilet paper? On July 4th are you gonna wear all black and declare it a terrorist holiday?


----------



## jsatch (Jun 13, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> how's that birth certificate thingy working out? the private investigators still aren't back from hawaii yet?????? lmao


Let me go on vacation the day after 19 children died from a demoRAT transgender freak like Congress did and I'll get back to you on that!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## HGCC (Jun 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5148719


I was just listening to a "what's Alex Jones been up to lately?" podcast.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> How's that Russian witch hunt working out?


It went just fine, thank you very much.

Republicans lost Congress AND the Presidency. 

You can't fool all the people all the time. We see your kind for what they are.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Just curious how many of you have upside down American flags with antifa flags above them? Do any of you buy bibles to wipe your ass instead of toilet paper? On July 4th are you gonna wear all black and declare it a terrorist holiday?



What about your stars and bars flag on your front porch, deep south boy? 


You say you are 45, and you are still this stupid? Obviously you will never learn.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2022)

Proudly Anti Fascist Forever


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

Everybody who testified threw Donald under the bus, he must be freaking out and shitting his depends, it's all over TV and he can't avoid it! Every one on his henchmen and toadies is freaking out and sweating bullets while watching the hearings intently, as are many of their lawyers. They are prosecuting him on TV and the defense is non existent, there is no defense anyway. This is just a taste of what will be presented to grand juries and in court trials, both criminal and civil. The press and media will digest and analyze the testimony and evidence endlessly. 

I think they are also going for mail and wire fraud over the big lie Trump used to fund raise hundreds of millions of dollars, they had to give a lot of it back, because they used deceptive practices on their website to steal as much as they could from the suckers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Let me go on vacation the day after 19 children died from a demoRAT transgender freak like Congress did and I'll get back to you on that!!!!!!! lmao


They died because republicans blocked sensible gun regulations. The shooter was not transgender, just white and armed with an assault rifle, that the cops were afraid to go up against for over an hour, but hey, blue lives matter. Joe showed up to comfort the family's of the victims, something Trump never did. It's all in Mitch's hands now, what little will be done, will be approved by him and signed by Joe. Another sign right white America is losing the culture war and they are in deed taking over!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2022)

boy this nut bag doesn't know anything.....it's all blah blah blah


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2022)

A “trigger word” mash up of irrelevant Unfacts.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They died because republicans blocked sensible gun regulations. The shooter was not transgender, just white and armed with an assault rifle, that the cops were afraid to go up against for over an hour, but hey, blue lives matter. Joe showed up to comfort the family's of the victims, something Trump never did. It's all in Mitch's hands now, what little will be done, will be approved by him and signed by Joe. Another sign right white America is losing the culture war and they are in deed taking over!


He was just white huh? I see you're educated

You'd figure the name Salvador alone would clue your know it all ass in on at least something.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 13, 2022)

rollitup said:


> What about your stars and bars flag on your front porch, deep south boy?
> 
> 
> You say you are 45, and you are still this stupid? Obviously you will never learn.


Never once stated I was 45

This isn't CNN where you can just state shit and it flys and I'm supposed to just believe along with others


Next lie go


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

They was all good Christian men!  Rudy had to be hammered, but Trump was cold sober. Looks like wire fraud over raising money from the big lie too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> He was just white huh? I see you're educated
> 
> You'd figure the name Salvador alone would clue your know it all ass in on at least something.


A picture is worth a thousand words, he looks pretty white to me and Hispanic names are Spanish and that's in Europe. Mind you he might not be up to your Aryan standards of blond hair and blue eyes, but he's white enough for most normal folks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2022)

i wouldn't do that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

_“It’s described as a whodunnit where you already know who did it, 
but it’s worth watching to find out if democracy dies at the end.”_


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words, he looks pretty white to me and Hispanic names are Spanish and that's in Europe. Mind you he might not be up to your Aryan standards of blond hair and blue eyes, but he's white enough for most normal folks.
> 
> View attachment 5148856


yeah that picture doesn't scream nut case......smh

still can't believe that gun dealer sold him those.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

*Let's talk about Day 2 of the hearings will attempt to show....*


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Never once stated I was 45
> 
> This isn't CNN where you can just state shit and it flys and I'm supposed to just believe along with others
> 
> ...


So you're calling me a liar, when you wrote in your profile that you are 45 years old!?! 


Now we all know why you're a trump chump, you are so easily duped!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah that picture doesn't scream nut case......smh
> 
> still can't believe that gun dealer sold him those.....


the gun dealer had no reason not to, he was of legal age and had money, why wouldn't he?
if he went in asking questions like "will this penetrate more than one human body?" then they might have had a reason to refuse him service, and even report him, but i don't think he did any of that...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the gun dealer had no reason not to, he was of legal age and had money, why wouldn't he?
> if he went in asking questions like "will this penetrate more than one human body?" then they might have had a reason to refuse him service, and even report him, but i don't think he did any of that...


good point....just hope some gun dealer do.....maybe it's just an empy wish


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## jsatch (Jun 13, 2022)

rollitup said:


> So you're calling me a liar, when you wrote in your profile that you are 45 years old!?!
> 
> 
> Now we all know why you're a trump chump, you are so easily duped!


I just put a random date in for date of birth, but why are you even looking at my profile for nut case?

I guess my real name is also jsatch, dumbass


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I guess my real name is also jsatch, dumbass


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I just put a random date in for date of birth, but why are you even looking at my profile for nut case?
> 
> I guess my real name is also jsatch, dumbass


Uh, you realize his position here? Mods do check out what goes on in their domain for the hint of a nut case. You seem very, immature. I would lie about my age also if I were you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

I hear truth social is banning anybody for mentioning the J6 hearings now, when lies no longer work they use censorship.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2022)

printer said:


> Uh, you realize his position here? Mods do check out what goes on in their domain for the hint of a nut case. You seem very, immature. I would lie about my age also if I were you.


you are so very tactful, calling an ignorant, hateful, insulting asshole immature, you have a depth of charity in your heart i simply do not posses...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

Cancel culture.






*Truth Social Bans Everything Jan 6. Related*


----------



## Popop (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

Popop said:


> View attachment 5148983


Are you? Do they make you look like a sucker and a fool?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

Popop said:


> View attachment 5148983


Looks like you need a big strong leader to "set things right", only he can solve it! Empty stores, brown people invading, and scariest of all, out of control black people mashing and grabbing expensive bling! Gas prices are high all over the world BTW, so are food prices, it's Putin's fault. Gas is still less than $5/gallon in most places.

The end of the peaceful transfer of power is something worth paying attention to, I figure by the time dust settles a couple of thousand republican assholes will go down, quite a few will do serious time, including Donald. It's quite the show and it demonstrates how fucking stupid his supporters are. It and abortion could even affect the election, Mitch is so scared he's even moving on federal gun regulation, imagine that! Oh well small steps, taking the guns from those on the domestic terrorist watch list is coming and that will mean a lot of right wingnuts getting swept up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

Mikey needs to lay off the expresso before doing his videos, he's obviously excited by Donald's downfall and it's creating an industry all on it's own. Libraries of book have and will be written, there will be a made for TV movie and future mini series, even a cartoon series!  






*Michael Cohen ANNIHILATES Trump after second Jan 6 Committee Hearing*
15,142 views Jun 13, 2022 Michael Cohen REACTS to Day 2 of the January 6th hearings and the revelation about the 'inebriated' Rudy Giuliani who should have heeded his warnings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

Maybe we will catch some more freaked out republicans around here, now that foxnews has shattered their information bubble a bit. Same old socknut has been around a few times along with some true believer sons of the south.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*The Fox shift: Why Fox News started airing January 6 hearings*
187,384 views Jun 13, 2022 After declining to air the January 6 committee's prime time hearing, Fox News decided to run day two of the panel's proceedings. CNN media analyst Bill Carter joins Victor Blackwell to discuss why the outlet shifted its stance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

I don't think Glenn took a piss break during the hearing. He's obviously enjoying the show, almost every lawyer in America is following this hearing, so are all the members of the SCOTUS and senate. The guilty also will be taking a keen interest in this shit too, Donald must be freaking out, he's a big TV fan too.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Day 2 of J6 public hearings: Republican witnesses prove Donald Trump's criminal intent*
34,887 views Jun 13, 2022 At the second of the January 6 select committee public hearings, several republican witnesses testified, providing clear, compelling evidence of Donald Trump's corrupt intent. Trump's public statements and tweets about voter fraud and rigged elections are well known. But the J6 House select committee presented evidence of what came BEFORE his statements and tweets - evidence that make it crystal clear that Donald Tump lied to the American people over and over again in his determination to both retain power AND set up circumstances that would allow him to continue to grift - steal from - his supporters. This video provides a detailed review and breakdown of the second J6 public hearing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2022)

Popop said:


> View attachment 5148983


 are you implying that this is in any way the fault of democrats? after trump fucked the entire world for four years? it will take another 6 years to clean up his four years of shitting on the country and the world...and you should be watching the 1/6 hearings, if you aren't, you're talking completely and totally out of your ass...just like trump and all republicans, who ignore a thing until it becomes unignorable, then they blame it on democrats, after the democrats tried to fix it for years, and the republicans refused to deal with anything the democrats brought to the table...fucking republican horseshit idiocy, blame those trying to fix things while you're still standing there in bloody rubber boots at the scene of the crime, trying to look innocent


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2022)

Popop said:


> View attachment 5148983


and, just so you know, that meme is horseshit, too, the average gas price in the us right now is 5.014. even in California, premium prices are 6.76....https://gasprices.aaa.com/state-gas-price-averages/
there are no empty store shelves here, in fact, walmart is having sales, because their warehouses are full of shit, dunno where you live...last i looked, the immigration situation is about the same as it has been since trump took over...and the smash and grab thing out west stopped almost as soon as it started, hasn't been a case in months....


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I just put a random date in for date of birth, but why are you even looking at my profile for nut case?
> 
> I guess my real name is also jsatch, dumbass



Well, aren't you precious? Good for you, little guy! I had you pegged at closer to 22 anyway. 

You're so clever and edgy, and at this rate will not make it through the week here.

Keep on keeping on, deep south bumpkin.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> He was just white huh? I see you're educated
> 
> You'd figure the name Salvador alone would clue your know it all ass in on at least something.


I can understand why your are so bitter. Trump is got raked over the coals today. So, you come here to vent. It would be better for your mental health to admit you are wrong and begin the healing process. I'm saying this for your own good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> are you implying that this is in any way the fault of democrats? after trump fucked the entire world for four years? it will take another 6 years to clean up his four years of shitting on the country and the world...and you should be watching the 1/6 hearings, if you aren't, you're talking completely and totally out of your ass...just like trump and all republicans, who ignore a thing until it becomes unignorable, then they blame it on democrats, after the democrats tried to fix it for years, and the republicans refused to deal with anything the democrats brought to the table...fucking republican horseshit idiocy, blame those trying to fix things while you're still standing there in bloody rubber boots at the scene of the crime, trying to look innocent


The idea is not just to block change, it is to cause chaos and social disruption. Do nothing to help solve the real problems while creating fake problems and creating "others" that appeal to people's prejudices.

Creating "others" or enemies is important to invoke tribalism, if you threaten someone's culture, or one they identify with, you threaten their community too and a social/psychological casscade effect happens. Humans band together and organize to solve problems and for mutual protection, hunting with a chief in charge evolved into war, between proto humans and other humans, over the eons before we discovered agriculture. No animal could stand up against a group of organized humans with a plan and a chief in charge, who knew his ass from a hole in the ground.

The civil warriors on the right in America are driven by the same forces as the people in Ukraine, they are at war too and the enemy is you and you want to annihilate their culture and tear down the altar of their Gods! Replace them with brown people who will take over their God given birthright as masters of the universe. In America it is a fear driven delusional misperception magnified by hate media and native bigotry. In Ukraine it is very real and driven by reality, these fuckers really are invading your country and they do want to exterminate, not just your culture, but you too!


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2022)

*Trump releases 12-page response to Jan. 6 hearing *
Former President Trump on Monday issued a 12-page rebuttal to testimony and evidence presented by a House committee investigating the Capitol riot on Jan. 6, 2021, accusing Democrats of seeking to distract from a series of domestic issues facing the country.

“Seventeen months after the events of January 6th, Democrats are unable to offer solutions,” Trump said in a statement released through his Save America PAC. “They are desperate to change the narrative of a failing nation, without even making mention of the havoc and death caused by the Radical Left just months earlier. Make no mistake, they control the government. They own this disaster. They are hoping that these hearings will somehow alter their failing prospects.”

The 12-page document underscores how Trump has yet to move on from his false claims of fraud in the 2020 election and how the committee’s work may be central to a potential 2024 campaign.









Trump releases 12-page response to Jan. 6 hearing


Former President Trump on Monday issued a 12-page rebuttal to testimony and evidence presented by a House committee investigating the Capitol riot on Jan. 6, 2021, accusing Democrats of seeking to …




thehill.com





I got through a few pages of his ramblings, they are in the above link.


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you are so very tactful, calling an ignorant, hateful, insulting asshole immature, you have a depth of charity in your heart i simply do not posses...


He, like the others, will go away one he gets tired of spinning his wheels. No point in getting excited about a something that will be over and done with in a blink in the eye.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 13, 2022)

printer said:


> He, like the others, will go away one he gets tired of spinning his wheels. No point in getting excited about a something that will be over and done with in a blink in the eye.


That'd be nice but he won't go away. Trump is the ex from hell. Journalists can always get a story from that shit-flinging monkey when they need a boost and so they do.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> That'd be nice but he won't go away. Trump is the ex from hell. Journalists can always get a story from that shit-flinging monkey when they need a boost and so they do.


i think he meant the troll would go away, not trump....not that trump isn't a troll...


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> That'd be nice but he won't go away. Trump is the ex from hell. Journalists can always get a story from that shit-flinging monkey when they need a boost and so they do.


I was talking about our new troll.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think he meant the troll would go away, not trump....not that trump isn't a troll...


Answered before reading your post, sorry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

*Trump’s Secret Plot Exposed: Second Jan. 6 Hearing Shows He Knew*
128,150 views Jun 13, 2022 The Jan. 6 committee’s second public hearing featured damning new testimony from former Attorney General Bill Barr and other Trump aides. The hearing highlighted evidence that shows Donald Trump knew he lost the 2020 presidential election and was told by those in government and his campaign that he had no legal path forward to overturn the results. Trump’s top aides also admitted Trump’s “Election Defense Fund,” which hauled $250 million from his supporters who believed his election lies, was a marketing ploy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

*Let's talk about $250 million, Trump, and the bigger story....*


----------



## HGCC (Jun 13, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump releases 12-page response to Jan. 6 hearing *
> Former President Trump on Monday issued a 12-page rebuttal to testimony and evidence presented by a House committee investigating the Capitol riot on Jan. 6, 2021, accusing Democrats of seeking to distract from a series of domestic issues facing the country.
> 
> “Seventeen months after the events of January 6th, Democrats are unable to offer solutions,” Trump said in a statement released through his Save America PAC. “They are desperate to change the narrative of a failing nation, without even making mention of the havoc and death caused by the Radical Left just months earlier. Make no mistake, they control the government. They own this disaster. They are hoping that these hearings will somehow alter their failing prospects.”
> ...


Trumps rebuttal was as stupid as that jsnatch guy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

*Blockbuster Jan. 6 Hearing Focuses on Drunk Rudy, Debunks Trump’s Big Lie: A Closer Look*
Fundraiser
151,459 views Jun 13, 2022 Seth takes a closer at multiple Trump aides and advisers confirming on tape there was no evidence of Trump’s stolen election lies and Rudy Giuliani getting wasted on election night.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump releases 12-page response to Jan. 6 hearing *
> Former President Trump on Monday issued a 12-page rebuttal to testimony and evidence presented by a House committee investigating the Capitol riot on Jan. 6, 2021, accusing Democrats of seeking to distract from a series of domestic issues facing the country.
> 
> “Seventeen months after the events of January 6th, Democrats are unable to offer solutions,” Trump said in a statement released through his Save America PAC. “They are desperate to change the narrative of a failing nation, without even making mention of the havoc and death caused by the Radical Left just months earlier. Make no mistake, they control the government. They own this disaster. They are hoping that these hearings will somehow alter their failing prospects.”
> ...


Steve Bannon must have wrote for him, Donald can barely read, much less write.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2022)

Here is my favorite clip of the day, Garland being low key... There is more than prima facie evidence of crimes here, particularly wire fraud, which carries heavy prison time. I see multiple federal indictments in Donald's future.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*AG Garland Assures Jan. 6 Prosecutors Are Watching 'All Of The Hearings'*
34,815 views Jun 13, 2022 Attorney General Merrick Garland told reporters that he and prosecutors working cases related to January 6 are watching all of the House Select Committee's hearings and assured they would hold those responsible accountable. NBC's Allie Raffa reports from Capitol Hill.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2022)

I generally stay away from opinion pieces but...
*Rupert Murdoch’s team has heard the Jan. 6 committee’s message *
How do you know when a core communication that crosses the partisan divide has gotten through?

Answer: When media from both sides of the divide receive the message.

That’s what happened on Saturday, June 11 — even before yesterday’s second hearing of the bipartisan House Select Committee investigating the events that led up to Jan. 6, 2021, and the violent siege of the Capitol that day. A powerful national voice of conservatism, The Wall Street Journal, let us know that it heard what the committee was telling us at its June 9 hearing.









Rupert Murdoch’s team has heard the Jan. 6 committee’s message


The Wall Street Journal offered a powerful summation: “Trump betrayed his supporters by conning them on Jan. 6, and he is still doing it.”




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2022)

'Go back to your office': New report details furious DOJ blow-up in front of Trump days before Jan. 6


According to a report from the Washington Post's Michael Kranish, in the days before the Jan. 6 insurrection, high-ranking members of the Department of Justice were at each other throats over attempts to throw out the 2020 presidential election results.As Kranish notes, the battle between two...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2022)

*Giuliani slams ‘out right lie’ by Trump campaign aides *
Rudy Giuliani is slamming several campaign aides of former President Trump who, in testimony to the House Jan. 6 panel, described Giuliani as intoxicated on election night and part of an internal campaign team after the election that was dishonest and unprofessional.

The remarks, shown in videos by the select committee investigating the 2021 Capitol riot during a Monday hearing, included criticism of the former New York City mayor and Trump adviser from Trump’s former campaign manager Bill Stepien and former campaign adviser Jason Miller.

Miller was shown on tape responding to a question from the committee about whether anyone on the campaign team who spoke to Trump had drank too much that night. He responded by mentioning Giuliani.









Giuliani slams ‘out right lie’ by Trump campaign aides


Rudy Giuliani is slamming several campaign aides of former President Trump who, in testimony to the House Jan. 6 panel, described Giuliani as intoxicated on election night and part of an internal c…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2022)

Rep Barry Loudermilk:
MAY 12, 2021: “I didn’t give any tours”
MAY 19, 2022: “Okay I gave a tour to a family with young children” 
MAY 20, 2022: “Okay I gave a tour to a family with young children and their guests” 
JUNE 14, 2022: “Okay I gave a tour to 16 people”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/06/13/second-hearing-jan-6-exposes-trump-lies-indictment-of-gop/



*Opinion *

* The Jan. 6 committee exposed Trump’s lies — and indicted the GOP in the process*

The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 insurrection utterly destroyed on Monday the “big lie” that the 2020 election was stolen. In doing so, the committee demonstrated that the GOP’s willingness to lie and undermine our democracy, which continues to this day, has been as reprehensible as former president Donald Trump’s.

Monday’s session, which followed the committee’s first dramatic hearing last Thursday, drilled down into the first prong of Trump’s strategy to remain in power: to undermine the election by falsely claiming it was stolen. The committee not only showed testimony from former Trump aides that none of the wild claims amounted to any proof of fraud, but also Trump’s own remarks far before the November election that he was going to declare fraud if he lost. The clips support the accusation that Trump set out to use fraud as an excuse, regardless of the facts.


----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2022)

Trump - "It all is a Deep State plot against Trump."

Why is it we never hear about the Deep State anymore?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Trump - "It all is a Deep State plot against Trump."
> 
> Why is it we never hear about the Deep State anymore?


Probably because the deep state, is deep into their asses at this point and the sound is muffled a bit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Trump - "It all is a Deep State plot against Trump."
> 
> Why is it we never hear about the Deep State anymore?


i never heard anything about it, except that republicans thought it existed...¿


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

All republican politicians who promulgated the big lie after Jan 6th need to be held to the same standards as Trump and asked for the proof of the lies they continued to spread after the insurrection. Did they know it was a lie and if they did when? If they didn't know it was a lie, what was their excuse for being so fucking stupid? Apparently it was discussed among republican members of congress, just like the WH, they knew it was a lie and spoke of it in private as such, while supporting it in public, breaking their oaths of office. They refused to allow him to be impeached or a real case made against him, but the case they made was more than sufficient for a conviction by the senate. In failing their oaths during the impeachment trial, the republican senators gave support to the big lie and ongoing wire fraud.

Most republicans house members and senators are traitors to the constitution and rule of law, there is no getting around the facts. They threw their country under the bus so many times for Trump the people lost count, they were completely in the power of a psychopathic moron. They allowed this to happen over the years by driving out the moderates and good people and replacing them with white trash and the scum of the earth. Trump completed the expulsions of the RINOs by repulsion and attracting more violent lunatics and bigots, until only the dregs were left. That is who controls the republican party now, the lunatics, fanatics, fascists and morons of America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

*Republicans jockey to be Trump's top defender during Jan. 6 hearings*
49,741 views Jun 14, 2022 Over the past week, some of Donald's Trump's fiercest acolytes on Capitol Hill have been jockeying to prove their loyalty to the former President by waging a full-scale attack against the select committee, using news conferences, social media posts and conservative-friendly cable news appearances to blame Speaker Nancy Pelosi for the security failures on January 6, 2021, and accuse Democrats of a political witch hunt designed to damage Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

*George Conway: Trump Does Everything You Tell Your Children They Shouldn't Do*
241,624 views Jun 14, 2022 Following revelations from the second hearing of the January 6 Committee, attorney George Conway joins Morning Joe to discuss testimony from former AG Bill Barr, Bill Stepien and Jared Kushner and how he says Trump corrupts those around him. 







*Joe On Second Jan. 6 Hearing: The People Testifying Were Closest To Trump*
53,422 views Jun 14, 2022 Former Attorney General William Barr expressed concern over Trump’s mental state to House Jan. 6 committee investigators. The Morning Joe panel discusses Barr's remarks.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2022)

https://www.azcentral.com/story/opinion/op-ed/laurieroberts/2022/06/10/why-rep-andy-biggs-hates-jan-6-committee-hearing/7583570001/

if i was a republican relying on a pocket pardon from trump to keep me out of prison, i think i just might be saying "no comment' a lot right about now, not antagonizing the people conducting the investigation that could still ruin me, pardon or no pardon.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Trump - "It all is a Deep State plot against Trump."
> 
> Why is it we never hear about the Deep State anymore?


people are shallow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2022)

Because one does not get a chance of posting enough from The Epoch Times.
*Text Exchange Appears to Show Fox News’ Sean Hannity Suggesting Trump Pardon Hunter Biden: Jan. 6 Hearing*
Text message exchanges that were shown during a hearing by the House select committee investigating the Capitol breach appeared to suggest that Fox News host Sean Hannity had recommended that former President Donald Trump grant Hunter Biden a presidential pardon.

The Jan. 6 committee released the messages between two individuals—Hannity and then-White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany—as part of its first televised hearing on June 16.









Text Exchange Appears to Show Fox News’ Sean Hannity Suggesting Trump Pardon Hunter Biden: Jan. 6 Hearing


Text message exchanges that were shown during a hearing by the House select committee investigating the Capitol breach appeared ...




www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Because one does not get a chance of posting enough from The Epoch Times.
> *Text Exchange Appears to Show Fox News’ Sean Hannity Suggesting Trump Pardon Hunter Biden: Jan. 6 Hearing*
> Text message exchanges that were shown during a hearing by the House select committee investigating the Capitol breach appeared to suggest that Fox News host Sean Hannity had recommended that former President Donald Trump grant Hunter Biden a presidential pardon.
> 
> ...


That's one bunch we should deport to China and let the CCP "reeducate" them...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

*Let's talk about the committee and making referrals....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

Donald's last day, he would appeal while he was dangling and dancing on the end of the rope.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Uh, you realize his position here? Mods do check out what goes on in their domain for the hint of a nut case. You seem very, immature. I would lie about my age also if I were you.


I've got zero respect for any of you parrots on here. Been lurking this forum for quite a while over the years, and watching your round the clock circle jerk each other.

It's quite fitting the forum admin is in on it frankly. You guys are unhinged nut jobs bent on blaming the other party for EVERYTHING to the point it's not even worth debating with you.

Trump in prison yet btw? Damn those Russian judges


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2022)

That's not good, squirrel


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2022)

jsnatch is a klantard loser.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 14, 2022)

rollitup said:


> Well, aren't you precious? Good for you, little guy! I had you pegged at closer to 22 anyway.
> 
> You're so clever and edgy, and at this rate will not make it through the week here.
> 
> Keep on keeping on, deep south bumpkin.



Your own news network is even admitting he's more popular since Jan. 6th https://www.cnn.com/2022/06/11/politics/donald-trump-january-6-democrats-moderate/index.html


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald's last day, he would appeal while he was dangling and dancing on the end of the rope.
> 
> View attachment 5149442


i wish, we'll be lucky if the fucking greased weasel ever sees the inside of a cell. i'd be unhappy but ok if he is just barred from any involvment in politics ever again. let the civil and state level criminal cases eat his "fortune"...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I've got zero respect for any of you parrots on here. Been lurking this forum for quite a while over the years, and watching your round the clock circle jerk each other.
> 
> It's quite fitting the forum admin is in on it frankly. You guys are unhinged nut jobs bent on blaming the other party for EVERYTHING to the point it's not even worth debating with you.
> 
> Trump in prison yet btw? Damn those Russian judges


Trump dug the grave of Dixie and the good ole boys jumped in to be buried wrapped in the stars and bars. The solid south ain't so solid any more and might be quite shaky after November. Those who spouted and swallowed the big lie are looking like bigger fools very day, he played the yokels and bumpkins for suckers. Easy to fuck over bigots, they are natural born suckers with easy to push buttons, con artist exploit character flaws like greed, hatred and bigotry to get fools to give them money while they fuck themselves.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Your own news network is even admitting he's more popular since Jan. 6th https://www.cnn.com/2022/06/11/politics/donald-trump-january-6-democrats-moderate/index.html


So what's yer point, Donald is innocent and all this is Trumped up! 
All the news media including the international sources are fake news?
Donald was an honest man with an upstanding character?
Donald was a patriot who put his country first and is a good Christian man?
Was he the "best" president America ever had?
Was he more popular than Jesus and if so, where are Jesus's ratings?
Speaking of Jesus, what kinda gun do you think he would own?


----------



## jsatch (Jun 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump dug the grave of Dixie and the good ole boys jumped in to be buried wrapped in the stars and bars. The solid south ain't so solid any more and might be quite shaky after November. Those who spouted and swallowed the big lie are looking like bigger fools very day, he played the yokels and bumpkins for suckers. Easy to fuck over bigots, they are natural born suckers with easy to push buttons, con artist exploit character flaws like greed, hatred and bigotry to get fools to give them money while they fuck themselves.


He actually made most of his money through construction through a lot of his life. Construction and real estate.

But sure, whatever you said about him being a con artist and all that. 

Like I said earlier, you parrots knew nothing about the guy until major news networks launched the greatest smear campaign man has ever seen on one person. Nixon had it 20x easier than Trump has had it. It's easily the greatest campaign on any one person in history.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

jsatch said:


> He actually made most of his money through construction through a lot of his life. Construction and real estate.
> 
> But sure, whatever you said about him being a con artist and all that.
> 
> Like I said earlier, you parrots knew nothing about the guy until major news networks launched the greatest smear campaign man has ever seen on one person. Nixon had it 20x easier than Trump has had it. It's easily the greatest campaign on any one person in history.


The only question I have is: Are you really that brain washed and fucking stupid, or just mealy mouthed and at civil war?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 14, 2022)

jsatch said:


> He actually made most of his money through construction through a lot of his life. Construction and real estate.
> 
> But sure, whatever you said about him being a con artist and all that.
> 
> Like I said earlier, you parrots knew nothing about the guy until major news networks launched the greatest smear campaign man has ever seen on one person. Nixon had it 20x easier than Trump has had it. It's easily the greatest campaign on any one person in history.


Why are the repubs smearing?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2022)

I'm betting that jsnatch has homoerotic artwork of tRUmp on the walls of his mothers basement.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 14, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I've got zero respect for any of you parrots on here. Been lurking this forum for quite a while over the years, and watching your round the clock circle jerk each other.
> 
> It's quite fitting the forum admin is in on it frankly. You guys are unhinged nut jobs bent on blaming the other party for EVERYTHING to the point it's not even worth debating with you.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 14, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I've got zero respect for any of you parrots on here. Been lurking this forum for quite a while over the years, and watching your round the clock circle jerk each other.
> 
> It's quite fitting the forum admin is in on it frankly. You guys are unhinged nut jobs bent on blaming the other party for EVERYTHING to the point it's not even worth debating with you.
> 
> Trump in prison yet btw? Damn those Russian judges


Sorry is English your second language?
Asking for all non fascist Americans


----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I've got zero respect for any of you parrots on here. Been lurking this forum for quite a while over the years, and watching your round the clock circle jerk each other.
> 
> It's quite fitting the forum admin is in on it frankly. You guys are unhinged nut jobs bent on blaming the other party for EVERYTHING to the point it's not even worth debating with you.
> 
> Trump in prison yet btw? Damn those Russian judges


Actually on the outside looking in, not a fan of both sides. The Republicans were not bad at one time but that changed in the '90's and they just went stupider since.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 14, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Why are the repubs smearing?


Logic doesn’t work on trolls.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


>


A WH counsel no less. Herschman is hilarious. "Orderly transition"


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually on the outside looking in, not a fan of both sides. The Republicans were not bad at one time but that changed in the '90's and they just went stupider since.


https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/01/the-gop-just-received-another-tool-for-suppressing-votes/550052/


----------



## HGCC (Jun 14, 2022)

jsatch said:


> He actually made most of his money through construction through a lot of his life. Construction and real estate.
> 
> But sure, whatever you said about him being a con artist and all that.
> 
> Like I said earlier, you parrots knew nothing about the guy until major news


He's been a public figure for like 40+ years. We all know quite a bit more than we wanted. You keep trying to make that point, it's nonsense.


----------



## dizzygirlio (Jun 14, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually on the outside looking in, not a fan of both sides. The Republicans were not bad at one time but that changed in the '90's and they just went stupider since.


What ever happened to not feeding the troll eh? Guess you changed your mind since 2 days ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

*Under Fire: Fox Pushed The 'Big Lie,' Censored Jan. 6 Hearing To Cater To Audience*
99,142 views Jun 14, 2022 A Fox News politics editor was fired after he accurately called states for now-President Biden during the 2020 election. Now, the former editor is a star Jan. 6 witness speaking out about how Fox misrepresented and lied about the election. MSNBC’s Ari Melber explains how the network is facing multiple billion-dollar lawsuits over its coverage of voting machines and how Fox is choosing to cater to its audience over reporting the facts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

*Lawrence: Prosecutors Are Watching Jan. 6th Committee's Case Against Trump*
62,967 views Jun 15, 2022 MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell details the legal problems Donald Trump could face from prosecutors as the January 6th Select Committee continues to lay out its case against Trump and his allies.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 15, 2022)

The name calling had me seriously tilted, gonna wear all black and buy an antifa flag in my misery


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2022)

You klantards are always the victim, pathetic snowflake.


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2022)

dizzygirlio said:


> What ever happened to not feeding the troll eh? Guess you changed your mind since 2 days ago.


It is tough when there is no news happening for a news junky (why else would I be here?). I get the occasional relapse.


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2022)

*Bannon rips Barr over Jan. 6 testimony*
Conservative podcast host and former adviser to President Trump, Steve Bannon, this week blasted former Attorney General Bill Barr for testifying against Trump during the Jan. 6 hearings, calling the former Trump official an “establishment scumbag” and a “liar.”

During a Monday episode of his podcast show “Bannons War Room,” the host accused Barr of spinning the truth in his testimony and working to “directly destroy the Trump movement.”

“We take this very seriously because thirteen or fourteen generations of this country have sacrificed to hand us the Republican we have, and we’re not going to be blown off by someone like Bill Barr,” Bannon said. “Bill Barr, we’re coming for you, bro.”

Barr testified in video depositions on Monday that he was worried Trump had become “detached from reality” with his obsession with voter fraud in the 2020 election.

“My opinion then and my opinion now is that the election was not stolen by fraud. And I haven’t seen any since the election that changes my mind on that,” Barr said. 

The podcast host also threatened Barr with litigation after they “deconstruct” his counter-claims against widespread voter fraud.

“Bill Barr, you’ll go down in infamy,” Bannon said. “We’re going to deconstruct this, we’re going to rub your nose in it and then we’re going to come after you legally. We’re not just going to sit here anymore.”








Bannon rips Barr over Jan. 6 testimony


Conservative podcast host and former adviser to President Trump Stephen Bannon this week blasted former Attorney General William Barr for testifying against Trump to the House Jan. 6 select committ…




thehill.com





Scary words from another jester in the Court of Trump.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Bannon rips Barr over Jan. 6 testimony*
> Conservative podcast host and former adviser to President Trump, Steve Bannon, this week blasted former Attorney General Bill Barr for testifying against Trump during the Jan. 6 hearings, calling the former Trump official an “establishment scumbag” and a “liar.”
> 
> During a Monday episode of his podcast show “Bannons War Room,” the host accused Barr of spinning the truth in his testimony and working to “directly destroy the Trump movement.”
> ...


who gives a fuck if the cannibals eat each other raw? let em, just saves us the effort of roasting them first


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2022)

'There's no escape, Pelosi!' Jan. 6 committee releases threat-filled video of man who got Capitol tour from GOP lawmaker


On Wednesday, the House Select Committee investigating the January 6 attack sent a letter to Rep. Barry Loudermilk (R-GA) flagging the suspicious behavior of people he gave a tour of the Capitol one day before the insurrection.The letter from Committee Chair Bennie Thompson (D-MS) highlighted...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who gives a fuck if the cannibals eat each other raw? let em, just saves us the effort of roasting them first


Trump pulled the same scam Steve pulled on Donald's base, was busted for, then pardoned by Trump. He is no doubt panicking too and will freak out more when the FBI shows up again and the grand jury subpoenas arrive. The place was full of rats and they are all attacking each other and soon will be in a frenzy, as they are ratted out on TV by those cooperating and jumping ship.

Garland didn't say much yesterday, but the smile he couldn't keep off his face spoke volumes... There is a lot of crime here, an overwhelming amount of crime by thousands of republicans and lunatics from the losers at the Capitol to the a SCOTUS justice's wife, it includes congress people, senators, the president and numerous federal officials. Oh and the fake electors with their enablers in the states too.

How wide will the net be cast? We haven't even talked about the regular run of the mill corruption by Trump and his cabinet members either, just the J6 stuff. Then there are the coming criminal indictments in the states, not just Trump should be indicted in Ga. Lindsey Graham and Mark Meadows should be as well, probably Rudy and others too. Finally there are the lawsuits over J6 and they would clean out Elon Musk, much less Trump.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump pulled the same scam Steve pulled on Donald's base, was busted for, then pardoned by Trump. He is no doubt panicking too and will freak out more when the FBI shows up again and the grand jury subpoenas arrive. The place was full of rats and they are all attacking each other and soon will be in a frenzy, as the are ratted out on TV by those cooperating and jumping ship.
> 
> Garland didn't say much yesterday, but the smile he couldn't keep off his face spoke volumes... There is a lot of crime here, an overwhelming amount of crime by thousands of republicans and lunatics from the losers at the Capitol to the a SCOTUS justice's wife, it includes congress people, senators, the president and numerous federal officials. Oh and the fake electors with their enablers in the states too.
> 
> How wide will the net be cast? We haven't even talked about the regular run of the mill corruption by Trump and his cabinet members either, just the J6 stuff. Then there are the coming criminal indictments in the states, not just Trump should be indicted in Ga. Lindsey Graham and Mark Meadows should be as well, probably Rudy and others too. Finally there are the lawsuits over J6 and they would clean out Elon Musk, much less Trump.


Yeah and heaven will descend in a mighty fury with a roaring call from an archangel, also you'll get 77 virgins and Trump will suddenly grow horns and be cast down to hell.

Delusional


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Finally there are the lawsuits over J6 and they would clean out Elon Musk, much less Trump.


i think that even if trump somehow gets off on whatever the DOJ charges him with, he'll be left penniless over those civil suits. that's almost as good as putting him in a cell, no one takes him seriously now, except badly deluded stupid rednecks. when he's broke, no one will have the time of day for him, no news outlets will print one word he says, no one will read the tweets of a broke has been...and no one will send him any more campaign donations for him to steal.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2022)

The traitors are not giving up.










New Mexico secretary of state sues county commission over refusal to certify primary results | CNN Politics


New Mexico Secretary of State Maggie Toulouse Oliver on Tuesday asked the state Supreme Court to order a three-member county commission to certify the results of the June 7 primary elections in Otero County -- after commission members refused to do so this week, citing concerns about Dominion...




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Yeah and heaven will descend in a mighty fury with a roaring call from an archangel, also you'll get 77 virgins and Trump will suddenly grow horns and be cast down to hell.
> 
> Delusional


Hey at least yer stepping outside yer bubble and perhaps doubt will creep in, stick around and I'll educate you, though I'm sure that was tried before. 

Way down in Dixie treason is a tradition is some places, but that is changing too, as TV and the internet has more influence than parents and local culture. All those high tech companies moving from California to Texas for low taxes, will bring the same kind of California liberal people with them to Texas and that is already on the knife edge of political change. Georgia has two democratic senators and Herschel is clearly nuts, Trump's trial on TV there should be a real circus. Even the solid south is cracking under the strain of social change, all those black people and mixed race couples you see in the TV commercials are having the subtle effect of changing younger minds. In many places most of the BLM protesters were white and there were as many white people in the crowds as black people.

They are taking over and they will replace you as your "culture" goes into the dustbin of history, along with the confederate statues and the stars and bars.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

*How T**** Duped $250M From His Most Passionate Fans | Somebody's Going To Jail For This Right?*
1,060,448 views Jun 15, 2022 The former president scammed $250 million dollars in low-dollar donations from his most passionate followers for his bogus Election Defense Fund, and only time will tell if the DOJ prosecutes anybody after the Jan. 6th Committee investigation concludes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

*Follow the money: Avlon on how election lies lead to profits for Trump*
8,057 views Jun 15, 2022 CNN's John Avlon reports on the stark contrast coming to light about what Trump's inner circle was saying publicly and privately days after the 2020 presidential election, and what the motivations were to mislead the public on election results.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 15, 2022)

The man ran his presidential administration like he ran the apprentice- pitting one fool against another for money and power. Autocrats overthrowing democracies in short order based on promoting insecurity and paranoia (conspiracy theories) occur frequently throughout written historys of nations.

Our democracy has always been susceptible and is in trouble now - in tough economic and pandemic times. Trump can smell blood. He feeds on it.

Our test is now- its not about who can kill who- its about changing times and changing attitudes and how we deal with it............. before it takes on a mind of its own and politicians take 2nd place to military generals ......... while nature takes its course as opposed to our own

and leaves us- Unforgiven


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Rep Barry Loudermilk:
> MAY 12, 2021: “I didn’t give any tours”
> MAY 19, 2022: “Okay I gave a tour to a family with young children”
> MAY 20, 2022: “Okay I gave a tour to a family with young children and their guests”
> JUNE 14, 2022: “Okay I gave a tour to 16 people”


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Yeah and heaven will descend in a mighty fury with a roaring call from an archangel, also you'll get 77 virgins and Trump will suddenly grow horns and be cast down to hell.
> 
> Delusional


Your the one with the delusional mind, I do not recall any here saying anything like the above.


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2022)

*Jan. 6 panel releases Loudermilk tour footage*
The House committee investigating the attack on Jan. 6, 2021, has released footage tied to a tour Rep. Barry Loudermilk (R-Ga.) gave the day before, showing a man taking photos of hallways in the Capitol complex before ultimately attending the rally itself.

Loudermilk has acknowledged showing a small group of constituents around House office buildings the day before the attack, but claimed those participants “immediately turned back” once they saw the “chaos” developing at the rally.

But video shared by the committee claims one of the men was at the riot, showing clips of the unnamed man marching toward the Capitol the morning of Jan. 6









Jan. 6 panel releases Loudermilk tour footage


The House committee investigating the attack on Jan. 6, 2021, has released footage tied to a tour Rep. Barry Loudermilk (R-Ga.) gave the day before, showing a man taking photos of hallways in the C…




thehill.com





"It was a perfect call."


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 15, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Yeah and heaven will descend in a mighty fury with a roaring call from an archangel, also you'll get 77 virgins and Trump will suddenly grow horns and be cast down to hell.
> 
> Delusional


Citation or it’s just more radical right wing deception


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I've got zero respect for any of you parrots on here. Been lurking this forum for quite a while over the years, and watching your round the clock circle jerk each other.
> 
> It's quite fitting the forum admin is in on it frankly. You guys are unhinged nut jobs bent on blaming the other party for EVERYTHING to the point it's not even worth debating with you.
> 
> Trump in prison yet btw? Damn those Russian judges


Lurking?

An eight year old account suddenly starts a flurry of posts all taking the Trumpist line in the most facile way possible.

Yeah. Uh huh.

Welcome back, Lazarus.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>









captainmorgan said:


> Rep Barry Loudermilk:
> MAY 12, 2021: “I didn’t give any tours”
> MAY 19, 2022: “Okay I gave a tour to a family with young children”
> MAY 20, 2022: “Okay I gave a tour to a family with young children and their guests”
> JUNE 14, 2022: “Okay I gave a tour to 16 people”


lmao, now 'I don't know him, I never met him before'.

Also funny is 'nobody in that group showed that type of aggression'.

Cue the video of him saying he was going to drag Pelosi out by her hair.

lmao, it would be funny if these insurrectionist RINO's were not such a danger to our nation right now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

*Proud Boys Document Shows Detailed Jan. 6 Plan To Occupy Government Buildings*
2,088 views Jun 15, 2022 Chris Hayes: “We now have the blueprint for the violent insurrection from the far-right gang, the Proud Boys. And it uncannily matches up in specific detail with what actually transpired on January 6th.”


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Proud Boys Document Shows Detailed Jan. 6 Plan To Occupy Government Buildings*
> 2,088 views Jun 15, 2022 Chris Hayes: “We now have the blueprint for the violent insurrection from the far-right gang, the Proud Boys. And it uncannily matches up in specific detail with what actually transpired on January 6th.”


Roger Stone, friend of both groups?


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Talk about dividing your forces! They appear to have learned nothing and attacking is chewing up troops, even when using artillery. The Russians must be burning out the tubes on their artillery at a terrific rate, I wonder how much of it they can refurbish? No supply of munitions is endless and using artillery to demolish a country and till it fields is expensive, when they are using 50K 152mm shells a day and if they keep it up they will fire a million and a half rounds in a month, most of it at real estate.
> 
> View attachment 5150036


Wrong thread again?

Over the first 100 days of the war Russia made $98 billion in petrochemical sales. They will rebuild after they demilitarize and denazify Ukraine.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 15, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Citation or it’s just more radical right wing deception


Coming from people Citing thehill as legit.


Trump in prison yet?


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Proud Boys Document Shows Detailed Jan. 6 Plan To Occupy Government Buildings*
> 2,088 views Jun 15, 2022 Chris Hayes: “We now have the blueprint for the violent insurrection from the far-right gang, the Proud Boys. And it uncannily matches up in specific detail with what actually transpired on January 6th.”


Former associates: "He will commit this crime."
"I'm going to commit this crime".
"Stand back and stand by"
Commits multiple crimes.
"It wasn't a crime"
"You didn't see what you saw."
"Antifa/BLM/FBI did it."
"Witch hunt"
"Send me more money"
Physical, video, testimonial, digital evidence points to crime along timeline.
"Send me more money to fight the witch hunt"
Press - Does America care? Has America given up on democracy? Would it be right to indict a former president?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

printer said:


> Roger Stone, friend of both groups?


Julian Assange is coming to America soon, Roger's main man for Russian hacked material and contact. He might not want to rot in prison and he's basically been in one for years now, if he rolls over on a big fish like Stone, he might just get a deal and a ticket back to Oz. Lucky Luke can greet him at the airport. The DOJ wants Roger's ass real bad for a number of things, including the coup attempt on J6. They had him once, but Trump pardoned him and he got away just before the cell door slammed behind his ass.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 15, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Coming from people Citing thehill as legit.
> 
> 
> Trump in prison yet?


When did you first realize you had been radicalized? 
Cults are persistent eh?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2022)

printer said:


> Wrong thread again?
> 
> Over the first 100 days of the war Russia made $98 billion in petrochemical sales. They will rebuild after they demilitarize and denazify Ukraine.


Put the post in the right thread.

Russia will continue to make money from oil, but their main problem is they used oil money to buy everything from abroad and make little at home. The autarky of the old soviet union has been gone for 30 years and many production facilities were shut down. What is their production rate of shells and artillery tubes? How much shit do they have in storage? Weapons manufacture is like everything else these days, with a lot of parts coming from a lot of different places, the more advanced, the more diverse the suppliers tend to be.

They might have money, but China is the only place that will sell them stuff that isn't under license, or of a military nature. They might be able to help them keep their railroads alive with new Chinese locomotives or used ones, as they go electric, even something as mundane as wheel bearings for their rolling stock will become a major issue for them, maintenance in the industry is constant and these days much is imported, or was. The airline industry will bite the dust first, they are the most technologically intensive, all those leased western planes Vlad stole are junk by now without periodic inspection and maintenance cycles or spare parts.


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2022)

"What is their production rate of shells and artillery tubes?"

You don't know how much they have or if they still are making them. It is not rocket science to make the shells, pretty sure they could encourage their industry to produce them if there was a shortage. I can not find any information that they are running out of them.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 16, 2022)

I feel bad for this insurrectionist's kid. That really looks like the body posture of a kid who is deeply ashamed of what his dad is doing and does not want to be there. No matter how much the lying RINO Loudermilk says that they were there to show the kid trains.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

printer said:


> "What is their production rate of shells and artillery tubes?"
> 
> You don't know how much they have or if they still are making them. It is not rocket science to make the shells, pretty sure they could encourage their industry to produce them if there was a shortage. I can not find any information that they are running out of them.


Yep and Ukraine or Poland could make them, if they thought it was worth the while. There is a weakest link, be it shells, guns, gun barrels or propellant. Why the Ukrainians are not making them or have made arrangement to do so, might have something to do with transitioning to NATO arms, what 152 mm munitions they have left might be reserved for the Russian tanks they still use, their old Russian guns must be worn out by now anyway.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

printer said:


> "What is their production rate of shells and artillery tubes?"
> 
> You don't know how much they have or if they still are making them. It is not rocket science to make the shells, pretty sure they could encourage their industry to produce them if there was a shortage. I can not find any information that they are running out of them.


i looked for about 3 hours one day, following link after link...i couldn't find one reliable estimate on how much artillery ammunition they had on hand or could produce on demand.
but i did find that they can't make anything but basic ballistic, non guided shells. the more advanced guided shells, and air burst munitions, require special fuses and components that the russians are incapable of making.
so we don't know how many they have, or how many they can make, but they can't make anything but the most basic of ammunition, which reduces their effectiveness and limits their options.
but...we should take this back to the war thread......


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2022)

*Jan. 6 committee to ask for interview with Ginni Thomas*
The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol is planning to ask for Ginni Thomas, the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, to speak with the panel following news she communicated with one of the Trump campaign attorneys.

“We think it’s time that we would, at some point, invite her to come talk to the committee,” Chair Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) told Axios. 

Thompson told reporters Thursday that the invite would go out “at some point” in the next few weeks. 

The Washington Post reported Wednesday that Ginni Thomas exchanged emails with John Eastman, the crafter of two memos for the Trump campaign encouraging then-Vice President Mike Pence to buck his ceremonial duty to certify the 2020 election results.

The story does not detail the contents of their exchanges, but an aide for Vice Chair Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) said she is in agreement with Thompson that it’s time to extend an invitation for Thomas to speak with the committee.

That would be a departure from the committee’s earlier decision to abstain from attempting to speak with Thomas after news broke she also texted with Trump chief of staff Mark Meadows as well as Arizona lawmakers about efforts to keep former President Trump in office. 

“Help This Great President stand firm, Mark!!!…You are the leader, with him, who is standing for America’s constitutional governance at the precipice. The majority knows Biden and the Left is attempting the greatest Heist of our History,” Thomas texted to Meadows a week after the election. 

Thomas’s activism has led to calls for Clarence Thomas to recuse himself from any cases with a nexus to Jan. 6.








Jan. 6 committee asks for interview with Ginni Thomas


The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol has asked Ginni Thomas, the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, to speak with the panel following news she communicated…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

printer said:


> *Jan. 6 committee to ask for interview with Ginni Thomas*
> The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol is planning to ask for Ginni Thomas, the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, to speak with the panel following news she communicated with one of the Trump campaign attorneys.
> 
> “We think it’s time that we would, at some point, invite her to come talk to the committee,” Chair Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) told Axios.
> ...


Clarence should retire, he's old and it wouldn't look good with the press trailing him, when he goes to visit his wife in prison, or the nuthouse. Besides, John Roberts doesn't want to testify at a house impeachment inquiry or judiciary committee hearing. She will be testifying before a grand jury one day and if she says crazy shit, they might lock her up!


----------



## Lady of Sussex (Jun 16, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> WHY IS IT PELOSI'S FAULT THAT THE POTUS DIDN'T MOUNT THE NAT'L GUARD????
> 
> Wasn't that HIS job, not hers??? Wasn't her job, that day, to oversee the certification of Biden?? What am I missing here????


1. It is the President's responsibility to activate the National Guard of the District of Columbia.

2. It is the VICE PRESIDENT'S job (as the President of the Senate) to preside over the certification of the votes with both the House and Senate assembled.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

They should rename the J6 panel to, the Doing of Donald and his lackeys committee. They aren't that concerned with the actual attack on the Capitol, the DOJ is cleaning up the suckers and organizers on the ground. These folks are zeroing in on all the other plots and schemes of a much larger conspiracy that involved the Whitehouse, statehouses, the president and all his minions, republican congress people and senators.

They are presenting a professional prosecution according to the letter of the law, Garland loves it and couldn't keep the smile off his face, criminal referrals are not required, just the facts and they are being presented. These public hearings with their testimony and evidence takes all the public heat off the DOJ for going to town on the clowns. We have seen the case made publicly against them and the evidence presented by the J6 panel. Other information and indictments will flow from this to ensnare other republicans, those who squeal for a deal have to confess all their own crimes, but also any others they have knowledge of. If the DOJ went after them first, everything would be secret and only revealed in court Christ knows when. Meanwhile the DOJ would be under constant assault by the republicans and the rightwing media who would spin everything, now the facts come first publicly, spin it if you can. Spacing the hearings out is a good idea too, gives the media time to repeat them endlessly, experts to opine and the public time to digest it. Keeps the story alive longer with more drama so the public stays not just interested, but fascinated by a real crime story, lots of drama and big stakes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2022)

*DOJ: Jan. 6 committee’s refusal to share transcripts ‘complicates’ investigation *
Justice Department officials this week renewed their demands for the House Jan. 6 committee’s interview transcripts, saying the panel’s refusal to share its work has hindered federal prosecutors’ own investigation into last year’s attack on the Capitol.

Department leaders sent a letter on Wednesday to Timothy Heaphy, the Jan. 6 select committee’s chief investigative counsel, expressing frustration over the panel’s refusal to grant access to its trove of witness interviews, according to documents filed in federal court Thursday.

“The Select Committee’s failure to grant the Department access to these transcripts complicates the Department’s ability to investigate and prosecute those who engaged in criminal conduct in relation to the January 6 attack on the Capitol,” the letter reads. “Accordingly, we renew our request that the Select Committee provide us with copies of the transcripts of all the interviews it has conducted to date.”









DOJ: Jan. 6 committee’s refusal to share transcripts ‘complicates’ investigation


Justice Department officials this week renewed their demands for the House Jan. 6 committee’s interview transcripts, saying the panel’s refusal to share its work has hindered federal pr…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2022)

*Ginni Thomas: I ‘can’t wait’ to talk to Jan. 6 committee, will ‘clear up misconceptions’*
Virginia “Ginni” Thomas, the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, told The Daily Caller on Thursday that she looked forward to speaking with the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol.

The panel said earlier in the day it planned to seek her testimony, hours after media reports emerged indicating the committee had received emails between Thomas and a Trump campaign attorney.

“I can’t wait to clear up misconceptions,” Thomas told The Daily Caller. “I look forward to talking to them.”









Ginni Thomas: I ‘can’t wait’ to talk to Jan. 6 committee, will ‘clear up misconceptions’


Virginia “Ginni” Thomas, the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, told The Daily Caller on Thursday that she looked forward to speaking with the House select committee investigating the J…




thehill.com





Any guess if she will spew QAnon garbage?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

A video of Trump watching these hearings would be priceless, I wonder if they are replacing TVs at Mar Logo as diet coke cans are pitched at them by an enraged Trump. Donald must be watching, he would be like a moth to a flame with this stuff. Garland and the prosecutors are watching too and they have not received transcripts from the committee yet.

Donald and anybody involved must be watching the hearings and many are probably freaking out, including Trump. Some folks will die in prison and the proud boy types could be headed for a supermax and the only exit there is by body bag. The prison sentences for this shit should shock many ,20 years would not be out of line for many of them, lawyering up alone will ruin most of them.

If it wasn't for the J6 capitol insurrection, most of these rocks would never have been rolled over and they would have gotten away with most of it. The J6 capitol attack was part of a much larger scheme however, with many plots and players. Donald screwed them all and will take many with him when he goes down, he lead them off a cliff and into the abyss, they will scream on fire all the way to the bottom.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Watch Rep. Liz Cheney’s opening statement at day 3 of the January 6 hearing*
100,798 views Jun 16, 2022 Rep. Liz Cheney (R-WY) opened day 3 of the January 6 hearing with a video presentation that included clips from former Vice President Mike Pence, former Pence chief of staff Marc Short and former Pence counsel Greg Jacob.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 16, 2022)

DoJ says a confidential informant from the proud boys told them that had the proud boys found Mike Pence, they would have killed him.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ginni Thomas: I ‘can’t wait’ to talk to Jan. 6 committee, will ‘clear up misconceptions’*
> Virginia “Ginni” Thomas, the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, told The Daily Caller on Thursday that she looked forward to speaking with the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol.
> 
> The panel said earlier in the day it planned to seek her testimony, hours after media reports emerged indicating the committee had received emails between Thomas and a Trump campaign attorney.
> ...


i can just imagine clarence, trump, meadows, eastman and many others just cringing when they read her reply...there is no way she can sound like a sane person under oath...i have my doubts about her husbands sanity as well, you'd have to be crazy to think this would never cause issues


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can just imagine clarence, trump, meadows, eastman and many others just cringing when they read her reply...there is no way she can sound like a sane person under oath...i have my doubts about her husbands sanity as well, you'd have to be crazy to think this would never cause issues


She would be easy to provoke on the stand and ya could get her raving pretty quick! Her lawyer would be dancing on his desk as Clarence held his head in his hands. People dressed in white would be waiting outside the hearing with butterfly nets...


----------



## printer (Jun 16, 2022)

Because you know, innocent people do not plead the Fifth.

*Eastman sought pardon after Jan. 6 attack*
John Eastman, the lawyer advising former President Trump on a plan to overturn the 2020 election, sought a pardon in the days after last year’s attack on the Capitol, the House Jan. 6 committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, riot revealed on Thursday.

“I’ve decided I should be on the pardon list, if that is still in the works,” Eastman said in an email to Rudy Giuliani that was quoted during the select committee’s third public hearing on Thursday.

Trump’s legal adviser received much of the panel’s spotlight during the hearing, which included testimony from White House officials and aides to former Vice President Mike Pence.

Eastman sought to provide the legal justification for pressuring Pence into obstructing Congress’s certification of the 2020 presidential election results, despite privately acknowledging that such a plan would be rejected by the courts.

Eric Herschmann, a Trump White House lawyer, said in recorded testimony shown Thursday that Eastman called him the day after the Capitol attack to talk about some sort of legal issue related to an election challenge in Georgia.

Herschmann said he told Eastman, “I only want to hear two words coming out of your mouth from now on: orderly transition.”

“Now I’m going to give you the best free legal advice you’re ever getting in your life: Get a great f—ing criminal defense lawyer. You’re going to need it.”

According to the select committee, Eastman sent the pardon request to Giuliani just days later.

A lawyer representing Eastman did not immediately respond when asked for comment.

A federal judge has ordered Eastman to hand over troves of documents to the select committee after the lawyer sued to challenge a congressional subpoena.

The judge, David O. Carter, sided with the committee in March, ruling that Eastman and Trump likely engaged in a criminal effort to overturn the election — a finding that helped undermine the lawyer’s claim of attorney-client privilege.

“The illegality of the plan was obvious,” Carter wrote at the time. “Our nation was founded on the peaceful transition of power, epitomized by George Washington laying down his sword to make way for democratic elections. Ignoring this history, President Trump vigorously campaigned for the Vice President to single-handedly determine the results of the 2020


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

The rats will be running, squealing and dealing for their asses. There will be no room under the bus and get to the back of the line, to cut a deal with federal prosecutors. If there are secret pardons, we will know soon enough, it was an obvious question for the J6 investigators to ask some key people.

Might make a good country song for the Trumpers one day, just change the lyrics of, Oh the snakes crawl at night or so they sayaaa...

Oh the rats squeal at night, people are sayaaing..
When the sun goes down, the rats crawl around...


----------



## MickFoster (Jun 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The rats will be running, squealing and dealing for their asses. There will be no room under the bus and get to the back of the line, to cut a deal with federal prosecutors. If there are secret pardons, we will know soon enough, it was an obvious question for the J6 investigators to ask some key people.
> 
> Might make a good country song for the Trumpers one day, just change the lyrics of, Oh the snakes crawl at night or so they sayaaa...
> 
> ...


I hope that all of the traitors hang.........and I agree with a lot of what you say.
Trump and his followers are the biggest threat to our democracy.
I hope the worst for all of them but I doubt anything will happen to any of them........unfortunately.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 16, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I hope the worst for all of them but I doubt anything will happen to any of them


i kinda thought that too but now that it's quite obvious they plan on stealing the '24 election, i think that garland is gonna play hardball as this really is a threat to the future of our democracy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I hope that all of the traitors hang.........and I agree with a lot of what you say.
> Trump and his followers are the biggest threat to our democracy.
> I hope the worst for all of them but I doubt anything will happen to any of them........unfortunately.


I think the whole point of the J6 panel hearings is to make sure something very bad happens to them. To be caught in a conspiracy is a serious thing, and you don't need to know what other parties are doing to be just as guilty too and get the same sentence. Conspiracy cases are proved everyday with a fraction of the evidence presented thus far and they will only present a fraction of what they have. They are going by the book and Garland can use all of the leg work, evidence and testimony when it comes time to start indicting them from bottom to top as usual. Garland seemed pleased with the way the hearings are going and appears to be a big fan, as are all the justices on the SCOTUS and fucking near every lawyer in America!

They won't get away with it, besides the ones who sacked the capitol, there could be a thousand republicans going to prison with Trump over this shit before the dust settles


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

If it wasn't for the war, Donald would be thinking about that road trip to Moscow right about now, while claiming political asylum. Fire up the jet boys, time to get outta dodge!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I hope that all of the traitors hang.........and I agree with a lot of what you say.
> Trump and his followers are the biggest threat to our democracy.
> I hope the worst for all of them but I doubt anything will happen to any of them........unfortunately.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i kinda thought that too but now that it's quite obvious they plan on stealing the '24 election, i think that garland is gonna play hardball as this really is a threat to the future of our democracy


Yep, the shit is gonna hit the fan alright and make a real stinking mess all over the place!


----------



## MickFoster (Jun 16, 2022)

I hope all you guys are right.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I hope all you guys are right.
> Fingers crossed.


How many orders of magnitude were Trump's, conspiracies and corruption scandals, when compared to Nixon?
How much easier is it to prove right out of the gate with documents and a ton of rats eager to squeal their way into a deal?
How many people were involved in the various plots and schemes of the hub and spoke conspiracy? Including the fake electors from 7 states and their enablers in the state houses.
We could make some ball park guesses, excluding the suckers who sacked the capitol.
How many lawyers is he gonna end up sending to prison FFS? Donald is a hard man on lawyers, they seem to be his biggest suckers of all.

Here is what happened with Watergate and the subsequent cover up, compare that with this bullshit and come up with a number. Joe won't pardon Trump and neither would DeSantis if he became POTUS, Trump would just stab him in the back the next day and be caught breaking the law again in a week.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_How many people found guilty in Watergate?

On September 8, 1974, Nixon's successor, Gerald Ford, pardoned him. There were 69 people indicted and 48 people—many of them top Nixon administration officials—convicted._
*Watergate scandal - Wikipedia*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> there could be a thousand republicans going to prison with Trump over this shit before the dust settles


trump, and pence, of course, but who all else?
his legal team, rudy, eastman, Cleta Mitchell, sidney powell
his "cabinet of idiots" bannon, barr, kushner, ivanka, navarro, ginni thomas
assorted lackeys- meadows, jordan, mccarthy, greene, gosar, brooks, boebert, gaetz, cawthorn, ghomert, biggs, loudermilk...
the entire slate of false electors, and everyone who facilitated their recruitment, which goes down to county level officials in some cases.
several people i'm forgetting, i'm sure.
and at least some of ^ their aids and assistants and secretaries...
it should be a spectacle.
i wonder how many of them are only waiting to hear from the DOJ to cut a deal and rat out the rest? they better not hesitate, the DOJ will probably only need a few rats, then they'll lose interest in cutting a deal


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

The Kraken clown goes down in Texas, soon to be indicted. The DOJ is now getting hot to trot for those J6 transcripts, since the hearings.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

Yep, I can see Donald going down for seditious conspiracy of some other serious conspiracy crime(s) in Washington DC with an all black jury and African American, no nonsense, no bullshit Reggie Jackson as Judge. He would have no problem chaining Donald to his chair and muzzling the bastard, if he wouldn't shut up. He takes a very dim view of traitors and told Mike Flynn he would throw the book at him while calling him a traitor. Donald would get the maximum sentence with this guy and a strip would be torn off Donald's ass while he did it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

*DOJ Sends Letter To Jan. 6 Committee, Calls Request For Interview Transcripts 'Critical'*
209,230 views Jun 16, 2022 The Justice Department has sent a letter to Jan. 6 committee requesting all witness interview transcripts: "It is now readily apparent that the interviews the select committee conducted are not just potentially relevant to our overall criminal investigations, but are likely relevant to specific prosecutions."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

*Jan. 6 Committee Wants A Word With Ginni Thomas | The Katie Phang Show*
35,151 views Jun 16, 2022 On the same day as the Jan. 6th committee’s third public hearing, new revelations about the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas surfaced. Watergate prosecutor Jill Wine-Banks and fmr. DHS Chief of Staff Miles Taylor join Katie Phang to discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)

Let the yokels boycott Walmart.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2022)

LOL










EXCLUSIVE: Ginni Thomas Says She Looks ‘Forward To Talking To’ January 6 Committee, Wants To ‘Clear Up Misconceptions’


Ginni Thomas told the Daily Caller that she "can't wait to clear up misconceptions" amid news that the January 6 committee plans to seek her testimony.




dailycaller.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2022)

Julian Assange’s extradition from UK to US approved by home secretary


Appeal likely after Priti Patel gives green light to extradition of WikiLeaks co-founder




www.theguardian.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2022)

Spanish Court Demands Pompeo Testify on Apparent Plot to Kill Assange


The judge of the National High Court issued a summons for Trump’s former secretary of state, according to Spanish media.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## HGCC (Jun 17, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I hope all you guys are right.
> Fingers crossed.


I'm in the same boat, I hope my pessimism is wrong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Julian Assange’s extradition from UK to US approved by home secretary
> 
> 
> Appeal likely after Priti Patel gives green light to extradition of WikiLeaks co-founder
> ...


Roger Stone can greet him at the airport. Roll over on Roger and spill your guts on everything and there could be a plane ticket back to Oz for you, if not, a cell in a federal prison until yer removed in a body bag.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I'm in the same boat, I hope my pessimism is wrong.


Too many lines were crossed by too many people and too much is already known, they will all be ground up in the machine eventually and many other cases will spring from this as those who get squeal deals have to confess not just their crimes, but an others the may have knowledge of. These sleazy bastards have knowledge of lots of crimes, they are republican politicians and operatives FFS.

The law would be rendered meaningless, every lawyer and all the SCOTUS justices are watching, including Clarence Thomas, who I expect to retire, two for Joe then. There would be mass resignations at the DOJ and they would be bitching on TV the next day or before the ink was dry on their letters. There are thousands of DOJ alumni who wrote letters about trump and they are all watching too, the hearings are getting great ratings among the movers and shakers. Even Trump is watching while throwing shit at the TV and freaking out and a lot of assholes have begun to sweat. 

This stuff can lead in unexpected directions, Chuck Grassley must have been in on it, if Pence left the capitol, he would be the one certifying the count. So why try to get Pence out of the picture by so many means, if Grassley would do the right thing? There were republican senators and congress people involved here too, but those are the ones who will probably get away.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2022)

CNN released an email from Ginni Thomas to Mark Meadows in which she used the term "coup buses".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Let the yokels boycott Walmart.
> 
> View attachment 5150517


yeah, and they only took two fucking years to take that stand....


----------



## HGCC (Jun 17, 2022)

We will see. I think some have become partisan enough that there is no longer a line they won't cross. That "some" is a big enough group that they can tell whomever to fuck off. 

Again, hope I'm wrong, but things continue to look more and more broken.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, and they only took two fucking years to take that stand....


Still, how could a boycott of Walmart by the white trash MAGA crowd work?


----------



## printer (Jun 17, 2022)

Damned if you do, damned if you don't.










Post-Watergate reforms may frame DOJ decision over prosecuting Trump


The break-in at the Watergate complex 50 years ago today led to a sweeping government ethics overhaul that included a push to insulate the Department of Justice (DOJ) from politics. In …




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2022)

their policy clearly says "unless it supplies sufficient context"....how much more sufficient context can you get than the jan 6th committee using it to help prove trump's guilt....this was just another stupid action by youtube, which is apparently run by people who make a lot of stupid actions...and then try to justify them, by siting their own stupid rules... 
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/06/16/us/youtube-jan-6-video-trump.html


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Still, how could a boycott of Walmart by the white trash MAGA crowd work?


Target caters to the upscale liberal crowd. The only other place for them to shop would be Goodwill if they boycott walmart. lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2022)

printer said:


> Damned if you do, damned if you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck his mission, prosecute trump and everyone else involved in this shit to the fullest extent of your capabilities as Attorney General of the United States....the reputation of the DOJ is only in question by the far right extremists who call themselves republicans now, but in reality are fascists trying to destroy democracy


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That site should be called the Daily Trumplicker


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 17, 2022)

Does dyslexic Trump actually read a "6" as "9" on the teleprompter?









‘Does Anyone Want Me To Run Again?’: Here’s What You Missed From Trump’s Rally In Wyoming


Former President Donald Trump hinted at a 2024 presidential run at a campaign rally in Casper, Wyoming Saturday.




dailycaller.com





You only have to watch the first 40 seconds or so


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

printer said:


> Damned if you do, damned if you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to turn a blind eye, Justice wears the blindfold, not the prosecutors, they have a POV and something to prove. Too many eyes and too many crimes to ignore this real and present danger. Fat Donnie the Teflon Don is gonna go down and a lot are gonna go with him and be sacrificed before him on the altar of justice. They are gonna make history, it's that simple, there's a first time for everything. If they follow where the law leads and can prove stuff in court, I expect a lot of republicans will go down. If they broke the law they will be prosecuted if possible, prosecutors bring indictments, but independent judges decide to hear cases to begin with, then a jury decides guilt or innocence. It's why the entire democratic party never ended up in prison under Trump, along with his many enemies. The higher up suspects are entering the "system" now and will be ground up by it or cut a deal if they are able to.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 17, 2022)

I would start shopping Walmart. Rural 'murica has an odd relationship with the mart. I remember lots thought they were shitty because they came to town and mom n pops couldn't compete so they closed down. Within a year or two, the locals embraced the hell out of it as that was the only game in town. Then it became an institution of the local area to be cherished. 

King of the hill season 2 or 3 was a real good comparison, when megalo mart started selling propane.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck his mission, prosecute trump and everyone else involved in this shit to the fullest extent of your capabilities as Attorney General of the United States....the reputation of the DOJ is only in question by the far right extremists who call themselves republicans now, but in reality are fascists trying to destroy democracy


He is the sword and shield of the constitution and is sworn to protect it from domestic enemies, it's his main job. The military deals with foreign threats, the attorney GENERAL deals with domestic ones, he is the only one who does with threats of this nature. I saw the smile on his face when asked about the hearings on TV, it spoke volumes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He is the sword and shield of the constitution and is sworn to protect it from domestic enemies, it's his main job. The military deals with foreign threats, the attorney GENERAL deals with domestic ones, he is the only one who does with threats of this nature. I saw the smile on his face when asked about the hearings on TV, it spoke volumes.


fuck his smile, i'll take him off of my shit list when he starts announcing indictments, till then, he's a fucking time wasting pussy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

*DOJ Reveals Investigations, Prosecutions In Request For January 6th Interview Transcripts*
97,752 views Jun 17, 2022 An MSNBC panel discusses a Department of Justice letter to the January 6th Committee requested the full transcripts of all of the over-1000 interviews the committee has conducted in the course of its investigation, and why the committee hasn't already been sharing these materials.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck his smile, i'll take him off of my shit list when he starts announcing indictments, till then, he's a fucking time wasting pussy


He doesn't need to repeat himself, he already said Trump is on the radar and he might be dealing with a republican congress in the near future with Gym Jordon badgering him in shirt sleeves once a week, between impeaching Biden once a week too. It's like Ukraine, there are more morons than good guys and they might overwhelm the defenses of democracy in November. So he better have his ducks lined up, because independent judges hear cases and juries decide guilt or innocence. The republicans will appoint a special prosecutor to go over everything with a microscope, Durham on steroids.


----------



## printer (Jun 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *DOJ Reveals Investigations, Prosecutions In Request For January 6th Interview Transcripts*
> 97,752 views Jun 17, 2022 An MSNBC panel discusses a Department of Justice letter to the January 6th Committee requested the full transcripts of all of the over-1000 interviews the committee has conducted in the course of its investigation, and why the committee hasn't already been sharing these materials.


The J6 committee does not want to give the information before they get the most of what they want out of the witnesses. They want to not spook them with thoughts of being prosecuted. Once they do get to that point you will see the information given up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck his smile, i'll take him off of my shit list when he starts announcing indictments, till then, he's a fucking time wasting pussy


Did you notice that all the conservative legal brains, their go to conservative lawyers, all want these guys fucked? They are constantly on TV screaming for their heads, including Trump's. Almost all the witnesses in the hearings have been republicans/conservatives.






*George Conway: Trump Jan. 6 involvement ‘reeks’ of criminality*
48,647 views Jun 17, 2022 Conservative attorney George Conway explains why Trump had criminal intent and is in "more legal trouble" after the third hearing of the January 6 committee


----------



## HGCC (Jun 17, 2022)

Conway isn't really a conservative anymore. Democrats scooped up the more reasonable ones when they left due to trump. Kelly Anne's husband is just a talking head.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2022)

printer said:


> The J6 committee does not want to give the information before they get the most of what they want out of the witnesses. They want to not spook them with thoughts of being prosecuted. Once they do get to that point you will see the information given up.


what does it matter anymore? is the mountain of evidence they have already uncovered not sufficient to bury trump and his accomplices? they should turn their information over to the DOJ and let Merrick finally do something for fucks sake.
yeah, i know, they're going to time it all like a superbowl half time show, they want the maximum effect before the elections....all they're accomplishing is letting the guilty build alibis, collude with each other, spread false narratives, and letting the public forget about it...strike while the iron is hot, while this is still in everyone's mind, before trump can do further incalculable damage to the country with another run for an office he shouldn't be allowed to befoul with his presence. destroy the far right elements of the republican party, prosecute them all for whatever you can make stick, and drag every crumb of dirt you can find about them into the light in the process...but no, while the country lies in a hospital bed with a ventilator keeping it going, the DOJ allows the republican party to stand on the ventilator hose, slowly choking the life out of the entire nation...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

*Mike Pence Was 40 Feet From The Jan. 6 Mob | T****'s Lawyers Knew Overturning Election Was A Crime*
954,095 views Jun 17, 2022 John Eastman and the rest of the lawyers advising the former president knew that his plan to overturn the election was a crime, and today's Jan. 6th Committee hearing revealed that the insurrectionist mob got alarmingly close to getting their hands on VP


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He doesn't need to repeat himself, he already said Trump is on the radar and he might be dealing with a republican congress in the near future with Gym Jordon badgering him in shirt sleeves once a week, between impeaching Biden once a week too. It's like Ukraine, there are more morons than good guys and they might overwhelm the defenses of democracy in November. So he better have his ducks lined up, because independent judges hear cases and juries decide guilt or innocence. The republicans will appoint a special prosecutor to go over everything with a microscope, Durham on steroids.


all the more reason to do shit NOW...why wait till the entire congress is up his ass constantly? get the shit done while it CAN get done...but no, lets wait till the obstructionist republicans can continually meddle in any way they can think of, screwing the whole process....that sounds like a much better idea


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

*Bernstein: Trump is ‘first seditious President of the United States’*
4,499 views Jun 17, 2022 Legendary journalists Bob Woodward and Carl Bernstein react to day three of the House select committee’s hearings on the January 6 insurrection and its focus on Donald Trump’s efforts to overturn the results of the 2020 election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

I started this video where Glenn talks about pocket pardons and who has them, looks like Eastman was the Patsy!






*Glenn Kirschner on Possible Trump Pardons for Eastman, Ivanka & Jared - “This is Pardon-Gate!"*
5,636 views Premiered 2 hours ago Glenn L. Kirschner is an American attorney and former U.S. Army prosecutor who is NBC News/MSNBC legal analyst. Glenn Kirschner on Possible Trump Pardons for Eastman, Ivanka & Jared - “This is Pardon-Gate!"


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2022)

Walmart has stopped selling My Pillow products and Mike the crackhead is not happy lol.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 17, 2022)

Trump finally in prison?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2022)

Stinky is still on the loose committing crimes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

Another bigtime conservative election lawyer. Lot's of people are going to jail and Trump will make history by going there himself. If it takes too much time or is too much trouble, then the law, or the country is not worth the effort. There is absolutely nothing in the law that protects Trump from the sentence of a judge, if he is convicted by a jury in Washington DC. Nobody will pardon him either, or commute his sentence and it won't be house arrest, he has a large well armed fanatical terrorist following, so it will need to be a secure facility.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Ben Ginsberg: Trump’s Pressure On Pence More ‘Unprecedented’ Than ‘What We Saw In Watergate’*
12,755 views Jun 17, 2022 Ben Ginsberg, a longtime Republican elections lawyer who testified to the January 6 Committee and played a key role in the 2000 Florida recount, joins Andrea Mitchell with his reaction to the January 6 Committee hearings. Ginsberg calls the pressure and threats against former Vice President Mike Pence by former President Donald Trump “totally unprecedented, even more so than what we saw in Watergate.”


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 17, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Trump finally in prison?


Are you trying to get your Legal Defense Fund donation back? How much did you lose as a such a firm supporter?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

*Watch how conservative cable news reacted to January 6 hearings*
55,952 views Jun 17, 2022 From Fox News to Newsmax to OAN, conservative cable news hosts and their guests have continued to dismiss the January 6 committee hearings as political theater put on by Democrats.


----------



## printer (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jun 17, 2022)

*YouTube removes video from Jan 6 panel including Trump’s election misinformation*
YouTube confirmed on Friday that it had removed a video uploaded by the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot for violating the platform’s election integrity policy.

“Our election integrity policy prohibits content advancing false claims that widespread fraud, errors or glitches changed the outcome of the 2020 U.S. presidential election, if it does not provide sufficient context. We enforce our policies equally for everyone, and have removed the video uploaded by the January 6th Committee channel,” Ivy Choi, a YouTube spokesperson, said in a statement.

The video in question was a clip of a hearing that the committee conducted and posted to the video platform on Tuesday, The New York Times reported.

Part of the video showed the former president baselessly claiming on Fox Business that “We had glitches where they moved thousands of votes from my account to Biden’s account,” according to the newspaper. The clip also reportedly included some testimony from former Attorney General William Barr.

Though the committee has also shown testimony from Barr in which he dismissed former President Trump’s baseless claims of widespread voter fraud in the 2020 election, calling them “crazy stuff” and “bulls—,” that perspective was not featured in the video YouTube removed, the Times noted.

In the public hearings this month, the panel is making a case to the public that the Capitol riot resulted from a Trump-led effort to overturn the results of the 2020 election. The committee has held three hearings so far.

Trump, speaking at a Faith and Freedom event in Nashville, Tenn., on Friday, railed against the committee and its hearings.








YouTube removes video from Jan 6 panel including Trump’s election misinformation


YouTube confirmed on Friday that it had removed a video uploaded by the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot for violating the platform’s election integrity pol…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 17, 2022)

*Trump criticizes Pence after Jan. 6 hearing: ‘Human conveyor belt’ *
Former President Trump criticized former Vice President Mike Pence, calling him a “human conveyor belt” for not supporting efforts to overturn the 2020 presidential election results following the House Jan. 6 select committee’s Thursday hearing.

“Mike Pence had a chance to be great. He had a chance to be frankly historic. But just like [former Attorney General] Bill Barr and the rest of these weak people, Mike, and I say it sadly ‘cause I like him, but Mike did not have the courage to act,” Trump said while giving remarks at a Faith and Freedom event in Nashville, Tenn.

“The election was perfect. And the Democrats are sitting back, saying ‘No way we’re going to impeach this guy.’ Nah, it’s terrible,” he continued. “But Mike was afraid of whatever he was afraid of. But, as you heard a year and a half ago, Mike Pence had absolutely no choice but to be a human conveyor belt – he was a human conveyor belt – even if the votes were fraudulent. They said he had to send the votes – couldn’t do anything.”

Trump has repeatedly made unsupported claims that the 2020 presidential election was tainted by widespread voter fraud. He’s also called the election “rigged.” However, federal and state elections officials have not found substantial evidence of widespread election fraud.

In addition, dozens legal challenges brought by the former president’s legal team to overturn the 2020 election results were largely unsuccessful.

The former president’s remarks came after the House panel held their third public June hearing, which focused on the relation between Pence and Trump. The hearing examined alleged efforts to pressure the former vice president to overturn the 2020 election results. 








Trump criticizes Pence after Jan. 6 hearing: ‘Human conveyor belt’


Former President Trump criticized former Vice President Mike Pence, calling him a “human conveyor belt” for not supporting efforts to overturn the 2020 presidential election results following the H…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 17, 2022)

*Trump says he would look ‘very, very seriously’ at pardons for Jan 6 defendants if reelected *
Former President Trump said on Friday that he would look “very, very seriously” at pardoning those charged in connection with storming the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, if he ran for and became president again. 

Speaking during a Faith and Freedom event in Nashville, Tenn., Trump said the defendants charged in the Capitol riot were “having their lives totally destroyed and being treated worse than terrorists and murderers,” claiming that most had been “charged with parading through the Capitol.”

“And if I become president, someday if I decide to do it, I will be looking at them very, very seriously for pardons. Very, very seriously,” he added.

Trump has not yet announced whether he will run for president again in 2024, though he has at times teased the possibility that he will. 

The former president has previously said that if he ran for president again and won, he would “treat those people from Jan. 6 fairly,” including potentially giving pardons to defendants charged in the riot.

One of his close allies, Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.), signaled after Trump made those earlier comments that he thought the idea of offering pardons to Capitol riot defendants was “inappropriate,” leading the former president to call the South Carolina Republican a “RINO,” or “Republican in name only.”

The former president’s Friday remarks come amid a slate of public hearings this month from the the House select committee investigating the Capitol riot. 

During its latest hearing on Thursday, the panel showed evidence that conservative lawyer John Eastman, who advised Trump on a plan to overturn the 2020 presidential election, sought a pardon from the White House following the Jan. 6 attack.








Trump says he would look ‘very, very seriously’ at pardons for Jan 6 defendants if reelected


Former President Trump said on Friday that he would look “very, very seriously” at pardoning those charged in connection with storming the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, if he ran for and became presiden…




thehill.com





Maybe the GOP could make that a plank in their election bid?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump says he would look ‘very, very seriously’ at pardons for Jan 6 defendants if reelected *
> Former President Trump said on Friday that he would look “very, very seriously” at pardoning those charged in connection with storming the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, if he ran for and became president again.
> 
> Speaking during a Faith and Freedom event in Nashville, Tenn., Trump said the defendants charged in the Capitol riot were “having their lives totally destroyed and being treated worse than terrorists and murderers,” claiming that most had been “charged with parading through the Capitol.”
> ...


We will hear more about Pardons to Ivanka, Jared, Rudy and others in the future, at least that is the opinion of some lawyers based on what has transpired thus far. There will be a lot of suckers like Eastman who won't have one and who will take the fall along with Trump, his self pardon will be worthless.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2022)

Sidney Powell has been disbarred by the State of Texas. Maybe,not confirmed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

*Crimes of Trump lawyer Eastman exposed; will Ginni Thomas testify; DOJ demands all J6 transcripts*
30,992 views Jun 17, 2022 The legal landscape is developing at lightening speed. This video reviews three recent legal developments: 
1. The January 6 House select committee investigating the insurrection exposed the dramatic crimes of John Eastman, Donald Trump's treasonous lawyer, in the most recent public hearing. 

2. Will Ginni Thomas, wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, testify to the January 6 committee, as she has indicated in a recent interview? 

3. What should we make of the Department of Justice letter to the January 6 committee demanding copies of all transcripts of J6 witness testimony?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)

*Smoking Gun: Why Trump Lawyer Seeking Pardon May Sink Trump For Illegal Coup*
118,377 views Jun 17, 2022 MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber reports on the smoking gun evidence showing that Trump lawyer John Eastman knew that his election plot was illegal. Writing to Rudy Giuliani days after January 6, Eastman sought a pardon for himself for the attempted coup.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

That 'secret' back channel with Trumpworld the January 6 committee keeps teasing has actually long been the Oath Keepers' defense


J6 committee members say they'll prove "secret" ties between extremists and Trumpworld. But these ties have long been the Oath Keepers' open defense.




www.businessinsider.com





*That 'secret' back channel with Trumpworld the January 6 committee keeps teasing has actually long been the Oath Keepers' defense*


January 6 House committee members keep teasing they've uncovered a secret MAGA-extremism back channel.
But the Oath Keepers have long said the "Stop the Steal" organizers invited them to the 2021 rallies.
In fact, they're building their legal defense on that yet-described "invitation."
Rep. Jamie Raskin on Thursday became the latest January 6 committee member to tease that upcoming testimony will reveal secret coordination between Trumpworld and extremist groups — but the Oath Keepers have long boasted of such a back channel.

In fact, leader and founder Elmer Stewart Rhodes and other members of the pro-Trump militia are staking their seditious-conspiracy defense case on these yet-described communications with rally organizers.


----------



## printer (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jun 18, 2022)

Curious if the colbert show people face harsher penalties than the insurrectionists.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jun 18, 2022)

Why has Garland not indited the "Fake Electors" and their organizers on Seditious Conspiericy charges?

Who were the "100 Congress Critters" who had signed up for Navarow's "Green Bay sweep"? THey should all have to explain why they should not be expelled from Congress and jailed for seditious conspiericy. I want that list published!!!!

Trump has proven that he was the head of the seditious conspiericy, On nation wide TV by his own words, FFS.

It's been 18 months since J6 and DOJ hasn't indited any of the conspieritors yet. Navaro wrote A book explaining his role in the grift, yet Garland has not lowered the boom on him. How much evdence is required to slap the cuffs on the assholes????????

Biden's poll numbers are in the shitter, because he has not told Garland to do something NOW, not "in few months" or get the fuck out of the way!!!!!

Now I hear people say that TFG could get off if he truley believed in his bulls shit. I guess I could get off a bank robbery charge if I really believed that the Bank owed me that $100 M I took from Chase Manhatten?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump says he would look ‘very, very seriously’ at pardons for Jan 6 defendants if reelected *
> Former President Trump said on Friday that he would look “very, very seriously” at pardoning those charged in connection with storming the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, if he ran for and became president again.
> 
> Speaking during a Faith and Freedom event in Nashville, Tenn., Trump said the defendants charged in the Capitol riot were “having their lives totally destroyed and being treated worse than terrorists and murderers,” claiming that most had been “charged with parading through the Capitol.”
> ...


they don't have a platform anymore, unless "we're going to obstruct Biden and the Democrats as much as humanly possible."
counts as a platform? or possibly "we're the party of white hate and voter oppression, join us, as long as you're a wealthy white christian male, or are married to one." ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

*Mary Trump: Donald Trump ‘Handed Down A Death Sentence To Mike Pence’*
220,468 views Jun 17, 2022 The January 6th committee has now held three public hearings, in which the American people were able to hear first hand testimony of how close we were to losing our democracy during the insurrection. Mary Trump joins Katie Phang to discuss where we are now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2022)

how could his wife stand to have sex with this piece of shit 4 times, to have the 4 fucked up little pieces of shit that will carry on the carlson name? how can she stand to look at him every morning?...for that matter, how can anyone stand to look at this foul fucked up poor excuse for a human being? he doesn't believe one word he says, but he says them anyway, for the attention and the money...soulless mentally disturbed piece of shit
https://thehill.com/homenews/media/3528658-tucker-carlson-colbert-production-crew-committed-insurrection/


----------



## printer (Jun 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how could his wife stand to have sex with this piece of shit 4 times, to have the 4 fucked up little pieces of shit that will carry on the carlson name? how can she stand to look at him every morning?...for that matter, how can anyone stand to look at this foul fucked up poor excuse for a human being? he doesn't believe one word he says, but he says them anyway, for the attention and the money...soulless mentally disturbed piece of shit
> https://thehill.com/homenews/media/3528658-tucker-carlson-colbert-production-crew-committed-insurrection/


His wife was asleep the last three times. Conception was a miracle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

*Raskin says Trump isn't even trying to challenge Jan. 6 evidence*
8,760 views Jun 18, 2022 Rep. Jamie Raskin (D-MD), who serves on the January 6 select committee, discusses how former President Trump is responding to the committee's evidence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how could his wife stand to have sex with this piece of shit 4 times, to have the 4 fucked up little pieces of shit that will carry on the carlson name? how can she stand to look at him every morning?...for that matter, how can anyone stand to look at this foul fucked up poor excuse for a human being? he doesn't believe one word he says, but he says them anyway, for the attention and the money...soulless mentally disturbed piece of shit
> https://thehill.com/homenews/media/3528658-tucker-carlson-colbert-production-crew-committed-insurrection/


Hey when his fan base contains millions of lunatics, sooner or later one of them is gonna get the idea to off him. When Donald goes down in court Tucker will jump ship, as all rats do. Foxnews is tied in pretty close with this bullshit and they pulled the pin on him after the election by declaring Biden won Arizona.

As the white empire diminishes in America, it's radical and white trash elements will become more extreme and more strident, more at war, as the enemy is at the gates. Obama primed them by shocking them and ya could feel the rage building, Trump lite the fuse, drove out the rest of the RINOs and only the bigots remained. If you ain't a bigot, you ain't a republican, there is no other reason since Trump, Cheeto Jesus separated the sheep from the goats at least. They had no platform, no plan, it was whatever a psychopathic moron pulled out his ass on a whim. You will run any country into the ground at lightspeed with such people running the government. Leaders can lead up like Joe, or they can lead down like Trump, the drop down is a lot faster than the climb up, which is a lot harder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)

Mao had the great leap forward and the cultural revolution. Trump had the great leap backward and the cultural devolution. Both had cult like followings, one with their little red books and the other with their little red hats, both were authoritarian assholes and both had brainwashed fools for followers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how could his wife stand to have sex with this piece of shit 4 times, to have the 4 fucked up little pieces of shit that will carry on the carlson name? how can she stand to look at him every morning?...for that matter, how can anyone stand to look at this foul fucked up poor excuse for a human being? he doesn't believe one word he says, but he says them anyway, for the attention and the money...soulless mentally disturbed piece of shit
> https://thehill.com/homenews/media/3528658-tucker-carlson-colbert-production-crew-committed-insurrection/


People are saying all of the kids look like the pool boy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

I thought we'd have to wait until the trial in Georgia to see these two on TV testifying against Trump and refuting the big lie. Primary season is over in Georgia and they are gonna play the tape of Trump asking for the exact number of votes he needs.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey when his fan base contains millions of lunatics, sooner or later one of them is gonna get the idea to off him. When Donald goes down in court Tucker will jump ship, as all rats do. Foxnews is tied in pretty close with this bullshit and they pulled the pin on him after the election by declaring Biden won Arizona.
> 
> As the white empire diminishes in America, it's radical and white trash elements will become more extreme and more strident, more at war, as the enemy is at the gates. Obama primed them by shocking them and ya could feel the rage building, Trump lite the fuse, drove out the rest of the RINOs and only the bigots remained. If you ain't a bigot, you ain't a republican, there is no other reason since Trump, Cheeto Jesus separated the sheep from the goats at least. They had no platform, no plan, it was whatever a psychopathic moron pulled out his ass on a whim. You will run any country into the ground at lightspeed with such people running the government. Leaders can lead up like Joe, or they can lead down like Trump, the drop down is a lot faster than the climb up, which is a lot harder.


Lol all this hogwash is amusing. Yes EVERY SINGLE REPUBLICAN EVER BORN IS A RACIST BIGOT OUT FOR NOTHING BUT WHITE SUMPREMACY.

you're a literal danger to society with this shit, I have more trust in Muslim terrorists than I do with you in terms of being biased.

Also thehill is nothing But a literal magazine of "fck Trump"

Try quoting some relevant actual legit places.


----------



## printer (Jun 19, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Try quoting some relevant actual legit places.


Please give a list of what you consider legit places .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 19, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Lol all this hogwash is amusing. Yes EVERY SINGLE REPUBLICAN EVER BORN IS A RACIST BIGOT OUT FOR NOTHING BUT WHITE SUMPREMACY.
> 
> you're a literal danger to society with this shit, I have more trust in Muslim terrorists than I do with you in terms of being biased.
> 
> ...


All the “legit places” are saying Fock tRUMP as well
Trying to undermine the constitution has that effect on normal folks American patriots 
Cultist can’t see it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Lol all this hogwash is amusing. Yes EVERY SINGLE REPUBLICAN EVER BORN IS A RACIST BIGOT OUT FOR NOTHING BUT WHITE SUMPREMACY.
> 
> you're a literal danger to society with this shit, I have more trust in Muslim terrorists than I do with you in terms of being biased.
> 
> ...


Yer as easy to trigger as Jenny Thomas!  It yer not a racist bigot, then yer a fucking lunatic, probably both.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

I see MSNBC has been replaying the last hearing all weekend and the spacing between the hearings allows their impact to sink in and talking heads time to talk and experts time to opine. During the off days they or the highlights are repeated constantly on the TV news channels, except I imagine fox, which probably didn't repeat it like they do with some other "themes". I mean there are brown women and children coming across the border for a better life and to these people, that is a far more serious issue than sedition, treason or the end of democracy, since they also had a hand it it all. They are an instrument of the republican party and not a news organization, that is just a cover and way to finance their true purpose which is creating or amplifying social division and propaganda for profit.

Another purpose of foxnews is to keep taxes for the rich low by supporting republicans who they work with as a team to create false issues, culture wars and social division. They do this so that the majority of white Americans can fuck themselves with fear and hate. It's not a difference of opinion, it's bullshit, destructive and hides out behind the first amendment with a public broadcast license, or got around it. Freedom of the press means the press, let him run a newspaper, broadcasts through the air or wires are the FCCs business. Phones, radio and TV were regulated by the federal government, it's constitutional and common sense. Foxnews is no different than RT and that is gone now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

I just had a thought, the DOJ investigations into Trump's inner circle and the politicians involved have been delayed until the J6 panel releases it's public report, or an interim one. The criminal indictments for Trump were delayed in NY and slow walked in Georgia, treason comes first! Two key GOP witnesses in Georgia will be testifying to the J6 panel and the tape will be played of trump asking for votes. They could not have criminal trials for trump and his family in states or even with the DOJ on going, while they were gathering evidence to present to the public.

Once they indict them, the prosecutors only speak in court, not to the press. This way we will know what happened before the trials and the attempts to publicly spin it between indictment and trial, while prosecutors are forced to remain silent. This gives the DOJ tremendous political cover and it gets all the evidence and juicier details into the public domain before the election and during election season too. No pause in indictments for election season this fall with the DOJ, not on this one, Donald ain't running anyway, but some republican congress people and senators are...


----------



## jsatch (Jun 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer as easy to trigger as Jenny Thomas!  It yer not a racist bigot, then yer a fucking lunatic, probably both.


That's a, "you're" you highly educated superior being to me.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I just had a thought, the DOJ investigations into Trump's inner circle and the politicians involved have been delayed until the J6 panel releases it's public report, or an interim one. The criminal indictments for Trump were delayed in NY and slow walked in Georgia, treason comes first! Two key GOP witnesses in Georgia will be testifying to the J6 panel and the tape will be played of trump asking for votes. They could not have criminal trials for trump and his family in states or even with the DOJ on going, while they were gathering evidence to present to the public.
> 
> Once they indict them, the prosecutors only speak in court, not to the press. This way we will know what happened before the trials and the attempts to publicly spin it between indictment and trial, while prosecutors are forced to remain silent. This gives the DOJ tremendous political cover and it gets all the evidence and juicier details into the public domain before the election and during election season too. No pause in indictments for election season this fall with the DOJ, not on this one, Donald ain't running anyway, but some republican congress people and senators are...


Finally your life will be complete.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

jsatch said:


> That's a, "you're" you highly educated superior being to me.


I take liberties with the language and sometimes write in vernacular dialect (look it up ya fucking yokel)!


----------



## printer (Jun 19, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Try quoting some relevant actual legit places.





printer said:


> Please give a list of what you consider legit places .


Still trying to come up with some?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

*January 6 Committee Hearings: Brad Raffensperger*
24,655 views Jun 19, 2022 Symone Sanders hosts a political panel on the January 6 Committee hearings, Georgia Secretary of state Brad Raffensperger’s testimony on Tuesday, and the politics of fighting inflation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

*Who is on John Eastman's pardon list & why did Sen. Grassley say he, not Pence, would preside on 1/6*
61,461 views Jun 19, 2022 The January 6 select committee public hearings have been providing lots of information and answers demonstrating former President Donald Trump's criminal responsibility for the insurrection. But there are still many unanswered questions. 

This video takes up two of those questions: 
1. Trump's treasonous lawyer John Eastman said he wanted his name to be included on the "pardon list" that was being discussed. Here is some of what we need to know about that pardon list. 

2. Why did Senator Charles Grassley say he "did not expect Mike Pence to preside" over the count of the electoral collage votes on January 6. Here is what we need to know about this bizarre and troubling announcement by Grassley.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 19, 2022)

So if I'm following along. Trump put a hit out on Pence?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> So if I'm following along. Trump put a hit out on Pence?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

*Glenn Kirschner: "Trump is On The Hook For Treason!" New Evidence Will Come Out in Tuesday's Hearing*
73,157 views Jun 19, 2022 Glenn L. Kirschner is an American attorney and former U.S. Army prosecutor who is NBC News/MSNBC legal analyst. 

Glenn Kirschner: "Trump is On The Hook For Treason!" New Evidence Will Come Out in Tuesday's Hearing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Finally your life will be complete.


No, it's just one more fight in the struggle for liberal democracy and besides, it's always a good day when justice is done and evil punished. Donald finally having justice meted out to him is not a bad thing and he won't be alone either. Besides those who sacked the capitol, I figure over a thousand republicans will go down with Trump before the dust settles. Now before ya whine remember, judges hear cases and juries decide guilt or innocence, if there is no case and no evidence the judge won't even hear it. If it wasn't that way, Trump would have had Biden and Hilary in prison along with Obama and tens of thousands of others who pissed him off.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Lol all this hogwash is amusing. Yes EVERY SINGLE REPUBLICAN EVER BORN IS A RACIST BIGOT OUT FOR NOTHING BUT WHITE SUMPREMACY.
> 
> you're a literal danger to society with this shit, I have more trust in Muslim terrorists than I do with you in terms of being biased.
> 
> ...


There are many examples when Trump came out and said it. Like the time he said "good people on both sides". 

So, yeah, supporting Trump is a racist act. I understand that you don't get it but that's kind of what we are fighting against. Ignorant racist assholes who don't see themselves for what they are. I'm willing to bet that people who picnicked at lynchings didn't see themselves as racist either. It's a matter of ignorance and the strange ability the radical right have to compartmentalize contradictory thoughts.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I can understand why your are so bitter. Trump is got raked over the coals today. So, you come here to vent. It would be better for your mental health to admit you are wrong and begin the healing process. I'm saying this for your own good.


Fuck that! Let that cancerous seed grow in his mind till it takes over his whole being. Let it drive him to the edge and maybe he’ll put an end to his sorry existence with one of his many freedom guns (hopefully soon before his salty tears render them useless). Sorry but I’m getting really tired of these brain dead fucks . I think I need a vacation .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

I’ll just put this right here


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Fuck that! Let that cancerous seed grow in his mind till it takes over his whole being. Let it drive him to the edge and maybe he’ll put an end to his sorry existence with one of his many freedom guns (hopefully soon before his salty tears render them useless). Sorry but I’m getting really tired of these brain dead fucks . I think I need a vacation .


it is time to quit coddling these people. they're supporting criminals and seditionists. they deserve the same fate as those they are supporting...failure, exposure, trials, prison sentences...the loss of future voting privileges. each and every person convicted of participating at the insurrection should have their "right" to vote stripped from them, and any politician who is found to have been involved can never run for any, ANY public office again, anywhere in the country. their participation is clear proof that they are incompetent to pick elected officials, or be elected officials, ever.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No, it's just one more fight in the struggle for liberal democracy and besides, it's always a good day when justice is done and evil punished. Donald finally having justice meted out to him is not a bad thing and he won't be alone either. Besides those who sacked the capitol, I figure over a thousand republicans will go down with Trump before the dust settles. Now before ya whine remember, judges hear cases and juries decide guilt or innocence, if there is no case and no evidence the judge won't even hear it. If it wasn't that way, Trump would have had Biden and Hilary in prison along with Obama and tens of thousands of others who pissed him off.


Hillary, now that brings back memories.

Do you enjoy killing navy seals by chance? Or do you just like hearing about it?


----------



## jsatch (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it is time to quit coddling these people. they're supporting criminals and seditionists. they deserve the same fate as those they are supporting...failure, exposure, trials, prison sentences...the loss of future voting privileges. each and every person convicted of participating at the insurrection should have their "right" to vote stripped from them, and any politician who is found to have been involved can never run for any, ANY public office again, anywhere in the country. their participation is clear proof that they are incompetent to pick elected officials, or be elected officials, ever.


While I didnt support Jan 6th, the fact you keep voting in the same damn useless politicians that couldn't tell you how much a gallon of milk is at the store is beyond concerning.

You demoRATS are completely convinced your angels here to help out poor little stupid bobby bubba republicans, talk about ignorance lmao. 

A coffee table could do a better job than biden


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 20, 2022)

jsatch said:


> While I didnt support Jan 6th, the fact you keep voting in the same damn useless politicians that couldn't tell you how much a gallon of milk is at the store is beyond concerning.
> 
> You demoRATS are completely convinced your angels here to help out poor little stupid bobby bubba republicans, talk about ignorance lmao.
> 
> A coffee table could do a better job than biden





God your posts are vapid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Hillary, now that brings back memories.
> 
> Do you enjoy killing navy seals by chance? Or do you just like hearing about it?


There were 9 partisan hearings about Hilary and nothing was found, it was all bullshit made up for idiots like you. So you would have some straws to grasp at while Trump flushed you down history's toilet. The lies didn't even need to be good or even believable, just something to hold onto, racism and tribalism did the rest. 

Of course most white people in the south have always been mealy mouthed liars, fake Christians, or morons who have no clue as to what Christianity is about, or how Christians behave. No Christian could vote for Trump and no Christian could own a gun, it's really that simple to tell the sheep from the goats. If Jesus thought abortion was an important issue, you would think the Bible would have mentioned it? I guess Jesus didn't care about the unborn enough to even bother mentioning it. So being anti abortion doesn't make you a Christian since the bible never mentioned it. Being a bigot and racist means you are NOT a Christian, lie to yourself and lie to others, but don't try that shit with the Lord!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

jsatch said:


> While I didnt support Jan 6th, the fact you keep voting in the same damn useless politicians that couldn't tell you how much a gallon of milk is at the store is beyond concerning.
> 
> You demoRATS are completely convinced your angels here to help out poor little stupid bobby bubba republicans, talk about ignorance lmao.
> 
> A coffee table could do a better job than biden


the handful of toilet paper i used to wipe my ass this morning could do a better job than any republican politician in the country today...ANY republican...you're supporting a party of fucking criminals who tried to steal the entire country...and fucking failed at it, just like they fail at everything except obstructing any real progress in the entire country...
why don't you and all the other hate filled fucks get together and buy most of texas? you can kick anyone you don't like out of it, arm all the citizens, have gun yard sales, pick your own fucked up politicians to steal from you...but you can't ever come back to the rest of America? deal?


----------



## GoatSoup (Jun 20, 2022)

So Navaro's trial is scheduled for Nov 4th, FFS! His case is a slam dunk, it should be scheduled for next week!!!!!!
*Justice delayed is Justice denied!*
His Lyars said they need time to develop his defense, due to the Constitutional questions raised. 
The only question I see is "Rope or firing squad?"


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 20, 2022)

jsatch said:


> A coffee table could do a better job than biden


Fine as long as it’s not a tRUMP coffee table that is
We all know what a loser his companies have been 
Btw he lost fare and square and you are in a cult


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Fine as long as it’s not a tRUMP coffee table that is
> We all know what a loser his companies have been
> Btw he lost fare and square and you are in a cult


https://labor411.org/411-blog/here-are-all-of-trump-s-bankruptcies-and-failed-businesses/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Of course most white people in the south have always been mealy mouthed liars, fake Christians, or morons who have no clue as to what Christianity is about, or how Christians behave.


i'm curious, have you ever been to the south? you seem to be quite the expert on our failings as human beings, and as such, i'd like to confirm that you've ever set foot south of the mason dixon line. i'm not sure you've ever even been to America...
watching gone with the wind, fried green tomatoes, forest gump, or deliverance don't count.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm curious, have you ever been to the south? you seem to be quite the expert on our failings as human beings, and as such, i'd like to confirm that you've ever set foot south of the mason dixon line. i'm not sure you've ever even been to America...
> watching gone with the wind, fried green tomatoes, forest gump, or deliverance don't count.


Been there done that, the cultural stereo types are still there, along with the closed swimming pools and school system that has been balkanized with integration. I do like to troll our southern fried Trumper though. The south is not much different than the mid west or in the other places that experienced the post civil war southern dysphoria. The tradition of using the law as a bludgeon against minorities and electing public officials down to dog catcher, to better reflect the will of the locals and hide bigotry behind elected, not appointed offices and when you are elected, you can get away with a lot.

What do you think causes folks to vote for republicans or Trump? You can pretty much track racism by the red on the maps. That's not to say the people living in blue states are not racist, just not enough that it drives them nuts. A lot of the culture of this shit started in the south, along with evangelical Christianity, derived from southern Baptists. The voter suppression and antidemocratic tactics and laws aimed at blacks are now aimed at democrats in general. The parties are now polarized and have gone tribal around the fundamental historical American question, human rights for African Americans. It was and still is acceptable for a segment of the population to conduct civil war on these people and now they've expanded their hate list to encompass more people, well over half the country.

Bigotry was spread evenly between both parties in America, but that started to change in the sixties with the civil right act, as long as blacks were screwed, things could get done among white folks. However black Americans are the backbone of the democratic party and since Obama and especially since Trump, the lines have been drawn.

I don't mean to pick on America, it's no worse than Canada in many ways and the people no different, but there are reasons why America is coming apart at the seams these days and fascism might destroy American democracy, flawed as it is. I like to look at conditions and causes and get to the root of the problem in order to address it. Ending systemic racism in America would cause most of it's problems to disappear and it could govern itself and make some progress as a society. America has minority rule and from a pragmatic perspective, that is the main problem, the house can be fixed along with gerrymandering and at least the filibuster can be eliminated from the senate, also almost a critical mass of states have signed on that the winner of the popular vote in the country, wins their state. Dark money can be gotten rid of too, assholes on the SCOTUS impeached and guns regulated out of existence without changing the constitution.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Been there done that, the cultural stereo types are still there, along with the closed swimming pools and school system that has been balkanized with integration. I do like to troll our southern fried Trumper though. The south is not much different than the mid west or in the other places that experienced the post civil war southern dysphoria. The tradition of using the law as a bludgeon against minorities and electing public officials down to dog catcher, to better reflect the will of the locals and hide bigotry behind elected, not appointed offices and when you are elected, you can get away with a lot.
> 
> What do you think causes folks to vote for republicans or Trump? You can pretty much track racism by the red on the maps. That's not to say the people living in blue states are not racist, just not enough that it drives them nuts. A lot of the culture of this shit started in the south, along with evangelical Christianity, derived from southern Baptists. The voter suppression and antidemocratic tactics and laws aimed at blacks are now aimed at democrats in general. The parties are now polarized and have gone tribal around the fundamental historical American question, human rights for African Americans. It was and still is acceptable for a segment of the population to conduct civil war on these people and now they've expanded their hate list to encompass more people, well over half the country.
> 
> ...


while ending systemic racism would be a very large step forward, it would do nothing about cultural racism, ingrained generation upon generation. education would be the best way to deal with it, but the republicans are already trying to alter history to suit their agenda, and validate their shitty behavior and idiotic policies.
there has to be an aggressive campaign to educate not only children, but their parents too. someone needs to show them, in the simplest terms, designed to be as palatable as possible, how they are being manipulated. teach the kids that some of their ancestors were taken advantage of, and that many of them are still being taken advantage of. that's the fucking truth, like it or not. start telling people the truth...the real, non Qanon, non deep state bullshit, actual fucking truth. fix the shit that's wrong now, and keep hammering away at mount moron.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm curious, have you ever been to the south? you seem to be quite the expert on our failings as human beings, and as such, i'd like to confirm that you've ever set foot south of the mason dixon line. i'm not sure you've ever even been to America...
> watching gone with the wind, fried green tomatoes, forest gump, or deliverance don't count.


Also Roger, we share a virtual living room and America holding onto liberal democracy is very important to Canadians, living next to a fascist state is dangerous.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*David Jolly: The 1/6 Committee Has ‘Isolated Trump As The Bad Actor’*
33,443 views Jun 20, 2022 Former Congressman David Jolly and founder of Punchbowl News Jake Sherman discuss the January 6th committee’s effort to prove Trump’s role in the failed effort to overturn the 2020 election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

*Trump’s Secret Plot Exposed?: Jan. 6 Panel Points To Trump In Fake Electors Scheme*
35,185 views Jun 20, 2022 The next Jan. 6 public hearing will focus on Donald Trump and his campaign’s fraudulent electors plot to overturn the results of the 2020 presidential election. The hearing will take place amid reports that the lawyers pushing the plot were aware they did not have the law on their side. At the same time, Mike Pence has spoken out for the first time since the hearings revealed Trump welcomed his assassination. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber reports on the new evidence emerging in the probe and Pence’s comments on the insurrection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

*Trump Criminal Charges? Majority Of Americans Say He Should Be Indicted And Not Just Democrats*
2,698 views Jun 20, 2022 After evidence presented by the Jan. 6 committee during its public hearings showed Donald Trump knew he lost the election and still tried to steal it, nearly 60 percent of Americans believe Trump should be criminally charged, according to an ABC News/Ipsos poll. In a major shift, the number of Republicans who think Trump is criminally liable has roughly doubled from April to June. Now, Trump is saying Kevin McCarthy was “foolish” to largely cancel the GOP out of the hearings. MSNBC’s Ari Melber is joined by former Watergate prosecutor Jill Wine-Banks to discuss the evidence against Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

Domestic terrorism needs a domestic terrorist list and laws






*Hayes: For The Far-Right, Violence And The Threat Of It Are The Point*
18,514 views Jun 20, 2022 Chris Hayes: This violent, thuggish intimidation and menace is one of the tools that the Trump faction of right-wing American politics uses for control. And they are now deploying that same thirst for violence as a means of exerting control in the broader Republican Party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## jsatch (Jun 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There were 9 partisan hearings about Hilary and nothing was found, it was all bullshit made up for idiots like you. So you would have some straws to grasp at while Trump flushed you down history's toilet. The lies didn't even need to be good or even believable, just something to hold onto, racism and tribalism did the rest.
> 
> Of course most white people in the south have always been mealy mouthed liars, fake Christians, or morons who have no clue as to what Christianity is about, or how Christians behave. No Christian could vote for Trump and no Christian could own a gun, it's really that simple to tell the sheep from the goats. If Jesus thought abortion was an important issue, you would think the Bible would have mentioned it? I guess Jesus didn't care about the unborn enough to even bother mentioning it. So being anti abortion doesn't make you a Christian since the bible never mentioned it. Being a bigot and racist means you are NOT a Christian, lie to yourself and lie to others, but don't try that shit with the Lord!


Lol because we had surgeons and surgeries back then right? The bible also doesn't mention cars helicopters or demorats for that matter. And my posts are valid? LOL


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5152270
> 
> View attachment 5152271


wrong thread


----------



## jsatch (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the handful of toilet paper i used to wipe my ass this morning could do a better job than any republican politician in the country today...ANY republican...you're supporting a party of fucking criminals who tried to steal the entire country...and fucking failed at it, just like they fail at everything except obstructing any real progress in the entire country...
> why don't you and all the other hate filled fucks get together and buy most of texas? you can kick anyone you don't like out of it, arm all the citizens, have gun yard sales, pick your own fucked up politicians to steal from you...but you can't ever come back to the rest of America? deal?


I would love to secede from the union personally. You can have your transsexual sports, your baby killing championships, maybe even have multiple gay rights months too?

All that garbage is 100 percent an abomination supported by one and only one party. When I want my kids to have someone tell them they're neither boy or girl, I'll start voting demorat


----------



## jsatch (Jun 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> while ending systemic racism would be a very large step forward, it would do nothing about cultural racism, ingrained generation upon generation. education would be the best way to deal with it, but the republicans are already trying to alter history to suit their agenda, and validate their shitty behavior and idiotic policies.
> there has to be an aggressive campaign to educate not only children, but their parents too. someone needs to show them, in the simplest terms, designed to be as palatable as possible, how they are being manipulated. teach the kids that some of their ancestors were taken advantage of, and that many of them are still being taken advantage of. that's the fucking truth, like it or not. start telling people the truth...the real, non Qanon, non deep state bullshit, actual fucking truth. fix the shit that's wrong now, and keep hammering away at mount moron.


Lol do you ever look in the mirror and apologize to yourself for being white by chance? And who cares about that shit anyways BESIDES one single race, black people. The most racist shit I've ever seen is a white person walking on a basketball court. You act like blacks are angels or something, meanwhile they beat the dog shit out of Asians for... Being Asian. Go ahead and defend that one.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 20, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I would love to secede from the union personally. You can have your transsexual sports, your baby killing championships, maybe even have multiple gay rights months too?
> 
> All that garbage is 100 percent an abomination supported by one and only one party. When I want my kids to have someone tell them they're neither boy or girl, I'll start voting demorat


It's good to see you know where freedoms come from comrade.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I would love to secede from the union personally. You can have your transsexual sports, your baby killing championships, maybe even have multiple gay rights months too?
> 
> All that garbage is 100 percent an abomination supported by one and only one party. When I want my kids to have someone tell them they're neither boy or girl, I'll start voting demorat


Why you ain't even a Christian, just some heathen spouting bigotry, hate and horseshit. So how do ya figure on getting through the pearly gates with the baggage of hate, hint, it wouldn't be heaven with you there.

Just another fool fucking himself over meaningless bullshit, were you cornholed as a lad or something, why the interest in other men's sex lives? Are you really that big a sports fan to care about such an obscure issue? You don't give a shit about kids after they are born, so saying you care before they are born is bullshit, no help for mothers or children after they are born, how about the state paid prenatal and other costs associated with forced child birth? How about making men responsible, why pick on the girls, don't you like girls?

Vote for a republican and you are a fucking traitor plain and simple, now in some parts treason is a tradition, but for most folks it's a crime. Yer another civil warrior that's all, making war on your fellow Americans, motivated by fear, hate and a false sense of superiority that you are afraid to put to the test by competing with the brown folks on a level playing field. Trump lead you onto open ground in the bright sunlight and stripped you of clothing and cover, folks see what you and your kind really are. Cheeto Jesus separated the sheep from the goats and you are a sheep, one seduced by the Devil.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Lol do you ever look in the mirror and apologize to yourself for being white by chance? And who cares about that shit anyways BESIDES one single race, black people. The most racist shit I've ever seen is a white person walking on a basketball court. You act like blacks are angels or something, meanwhile they beat the dog shit out of Asians for... Being Asian. Go ahead and defend that one.


no, i don't have to apologize to myself for being white, because i've always tried to treat everyone equally, i've never been afraid of people, never felt the need to keep them away from myself because they aren't just like me....in short, i've never been a racist fuckbag asshole who blames the entire world for my own fucked up shortcomings...let me know how that's going for you, the whole living in fear of anyone not exactly like you thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2022)

*Trump's pressure campaign on state election officials & his conspiracy w/DOJ official Jeffrey Clark*
33,656 views Jun 20, 2022 As the January 6 House select committee public hearings continue, the evidence will focus on former President Donald Trump's pressure campaign on Georgia and Arizona state election officials to overturn Joe Biden's election win. This evidence will highlight the pattern of Trump's crimes and corruption. 

The Jan.6 committee will then move into presenting testimony by former Department of Justice officials who knew of Trump's criminal scheme, one of whom, Jeffrey Clark, joined Trump's conspiracy by drafting a letter to Georgia state election officials falsely providing a roadmap for those officials to cancel Biden's win via Trump's fake electors scheme. 

This video discusses the implications of Clark's actions and the concerns raised by the DOJ investigating one of its own.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 20, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I would love to secede from the union personally.


So you're anti-American

It's not like you're alone


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 20, 2022)

"Deplorables" was putting it mildly


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I would love to secede from the union personally. You can have your transsexual sports, your baby killing championships, maybe even have multiple gay rights months too?
> 
> All that garbage is 100 percent an abomination supported by one and only one party. When I want my kids to have someone tell them they're neither boy or girl, I'll start voting demorat


Yes we understand that the radical right are haters. The thing is, nobody cares what you want. Other than you and your mommy. 

Getting back to the main thread. Trump lost because he was a terrible president. Repukes can't stomach losing so Trump and his Republican Party attempted a coup and failed. Again. What a bunch of losers.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 21, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yes we understand that the radical right are haters. The thing is, nobody cares what you want. Other than you and your mommy.
> 
> Getting back to the main thread. Trump lost because he was a terrible president. Repukes can't stomach losing so Trump and his Republican Party attempted a coup and failed. Again. What a bunch of losers.


The GOP needs to get over it's bad self


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 21, 2022)

The GOP


----------



## jsatch (Jun 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why you ain't even a Christian, just some heathen spouting bigotry, hate and horseshit. So how do ya figure on getting through the pearly gates with the baggage of hate, hint, it wouldn't be heaven with you there.
> 
> Just another fool fucking himself over meaningless bullshit, were you cornholed as a lad or something, why the interest in other men's sex lives? Are you really that big a sports fan to care about such an obscure issue? You don't give a shit about kids after they are born, so saying you care before they are born is bullshit, no help for mothers or children after they are born, how about the state paid prenatal and other costs associated with forced child birth? How about making men responsible, why pick on the girls, don't you like girls?
> 
> Vote for a republican and you are a fucking traitor plain and simple, now in some parts treason is a tradition, but for most folks it's a crime. Yer another civil warrior that's all, making war on your fellow Americans, motivated by fear, hate and a false sense of superiority that you are afraid to put to the test by competing with the brown folks on a level playing field. Trump lead you onto open ground in the bright sunlight and stripped you of clothing and cover, folks see what you and your kind really are. Cheeto Jesus separated the sheep from the goats and you are a sheep, one seduced by the Devil.


This whole post is literally bigotry lmao. Also, take some responsibility.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> This whole post is literally bigotry lmao. Also, take some responsibility.


If the shoe fits wear it or go about bare foot.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I would love to secede from the union personally. You can have your transsexual sports, your baby killing championships, maybe even have multiple gay rights months too?
> 
> All that garbage is 100 percent an abomination supported by one and only one party. When I want my kids to have someone tell them they're neither boy or girl, I'll start voting demorat


----------



## jsatch (Jun 21, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> So you're anti-American
> 
> It's not like you're alone


No, demorats are nothing like original Americans. You guys take it up the ass from anything and everything. The original Americans got so mad at a damn tea tax they went beserk. You guys would be the ones siding with England in that war, don't get it crossed up. Deep down you have a real issue with July 4th 1776 which is 10x more radical than anything that happened on Jan 6th.

I'm anti-american rofl, coming from a party that supports antifa and MOSTLY PEACEFUL protests.. all while having a metric shit ton of the media play soft ball with your antics BRANDON.


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 21, 2022)

OMG the gays and trans are taking over the country!! Run for your lives!!


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> No, demorats are nothing like original Americans. You guys take it up the ass from anything and everything. The original Americans got so mad at a damn tea tax they went beserk. You guys would be the ones siding with England in that war, don't get it crossed up. Deep down you have a real issue with July 4th 1776 which is 10x more radical than anything that happened on Jan 6th.
> 
> I'm anti-american rofl, coming from a party that supports antifa and MOSTLY PEACEFUL protests.. all while having a metric shit ton of the media play soft ball with your antics BRANDON.


And yet dickheads like you parrot are the ones pushing for a fascist dictator for you to bend a knee too while you allow yourselves to be lied to nonstop and guzzle it up like the good cucks you are.


----------



## MickFoster (Jun 21, 2022)

I fucking hate MAGATS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I fucking hate MAGATS.


This one doesn't know the war is over, the civil war, but that's ok, he's fighting the second one now. He's frightened and under siege, they is taken over and the brown hordes are storming the borders, be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## jsatch (Jun 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This one doesn't know the war is over, the civil war, but that's ok, he's fighting the second one now. He's frightened and under siege, they is taken over and the brown hordes are storming the borders, be afraid, be very afraid!


Trump in prison yet?

I'd rather have desantis in there personally. I know it's gonna be a shock to you dumbasses to hear this, but I vote independent. I was going to vote for Obama in 08, but never ended up voting that year. Good thing too, demoRATS make things sound so good. But once in office it's the same ole same ole of empty promises while blaming everyone but themselves.

I just don't ever see myself voting for your party again in my lifetime. You literally voted a pedophile in as president, but but but trump's so facist! Offer your children to Biden gullible parrots.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Trump in prison yet?
> 
> I'd rather have desantis in there personally. I know it's gonna be a shock to you dumbasses to hear this, but I vote independent. I was going to vote for Obama in 08, but never ended up voting that year. Good thing too, demoRATS make things sound so good. But once in office it's the same ole same ole of empty promises while blaming everyone but themselves.
> 
> I just don't ever see myself voting for your party again in my lifetime. You literally voted a pedophile in as president, but but but trump's so facist! Offer your children to Biden gullible parrots.


Shut the fuck up you dumbass bitch. You talk to fucking much. God damn loudass jerkoff. You are an embarrassment.


----------



## MickFoster (Jun 21, 2022)

Did I mention I hate MAGATS?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> No, demorats are nothing like original Americans. You guys take it up the ass from anything and everything. The original Americans got so mad at a damn tea tax they went beserk. You guys would be the ones siding with England in that war, don't get it crossed up. Deep down you have a real issue with July 4th 1776 which is 10x more radical than anything that happened on Jan 6th.
> 
> I'm anti-american rofl, coming from a party that supports antifa and MOSTLY PEACEFUL protests.. all while having a metric shit ton of the media play soft ball with your antics BRANDON.


And yet the Republican Party is the one that is home to the people trying to take down US democracy.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Trump in prison yet?
> 
> I'd rather have desantis in there personally. I know it's gonna be a shock to you dumbasses to hear this, but I vote independent. I was going to vote for Obama in 08, but never ended up voting that year. Good thing too, demoRATS make things sound so good. But once in office it's the same ole same ole of empty promises while blaming everyone but themselves.
> 
> I just don't ever see myself voting for your party again in my lifetime. You literally voted a pedophile in as president, but but but trump's so facist! Offer your children to Biden gullible parrots.


Did Q tell you this? 

Obama came in and got us damn near universal health care coverage (but thanks to red states forcing their citizens to make due without we hovered around 92% covered), stopped the insurance companies for dropping people's insurance for literally anything if they actually wound up needing insurance, plugged a lot of the holes in the banking industry after decades of whittling down the post Great Depression legislation, and once him and the Democrats fixed the economy that the Republicans drove into the dirt, oversaw a very stable growth in our economy (which the last three years were better in almost every economic category than Trump's first three years). 

And now Biden and the Democrats once again came in after a traitorous Trump and his insurrectionist RINO's destroyed our economy with their shit handling of the economy, tax gifts to the richest in our nation, and huge grift of a covid bill, and the most job losses in American history, and had to spend the first years fixing it. All while dealing with the stupid oil production cuts Trump 'negotiated' with the world's dictators.

But yeah you saw a youtube video of a couple cherry picked moments of Biden taking pictures with tired angry kids that if someone is brainwashed to think everyone is a pedophile look bad. So he must be bad. And the Proud Boys bestie down in DeSantistan, who is waging stupid culture war after stupid culture war against vulnerable populations in some lame ass attempt to 'own the libs' so that he can have credibility with the hate mongering fools who think Trump is awesome.

lol cuck.


Democrats 2022, and Biden and Democrats 2024. Hopefully by 2026 the Repubclians can pull their heads out of Putin's lap by then and start running (and winning) some actually reasonable candidates and can get back to doing the work we need them to do.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Did Q tell you this?
> 
> Obama came in and got us damn near universal health care coverage (but thanks to red states forcing their citizens to make due without we hovered around 92% covered), stopped the insurance companies for dropping people's insurance for literally anything if they actually wound up needing insurance, plugged a lot of the holes in the banking industry after decades of whittling down the post Great Depression legislation, and once him and the Democrats fixed the economy that the Republicans drove into the dirt, oversaw a very stable growth in our economy (which the last three years were better in almost every economic category than Trump's first three years).
> 
> ...


You forgot Libya, Benghazi, the endless war in Afghanistan among a whole lot of other shit

But I'm the one cherry picking.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

umm wrong...try again


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Trump in prison yet?
> 
> I'd rather have desantis in there personally. I know it's gonna be a shock to you dumbasses to hear this, but I vote independent. I was going to vote for Obama in 08, but never ended up voting that year. Good thing too, demoRATS make things sound so good. But once in office it's the same ole same ole of empty promises while blaming everyone but themselves.
> 
> I just don't ever see myself voting for your party again in my lifetime. You literally voted a pedophile in as president, but but but trump's so facist! Offer your children to Biden gullible parrots.


it doesn't matter who you vote for, and we could really give a fuck less...you personally are an asshole who tries to be abusive and insulting, you hold racist views, and you are so misinformed that it isn't worth the time to explain why literally EVERYTHING that you say is just fucking backwards...trump is the pedophile, and an incestuous one at that, he literally drools over Ivanka...it's fucking creepy...and the same fucking sick fucker would walk into miss teen America pageant contestant's rooms unannounced, trying to catch some of them undressed...but yeah, Biden is the creepy one...fucking idiot.
and as to the democrats getting into office then not accomplishing much? that's because the motherfucking republican cocksuckers would rather let people die than support anything a democrat proposes...but then they're eager to reap any of the benefits they voted against...like boebert the former (and future, i'm sure) whore voting against the infrastructure bill, then writing Pete Buttigieg a letter demanding money from the bill to build an off ramp for her district....if i was Pete, any and all requests from republicunts who voted against the bill go straight in the fucking trash, they get fucking NOTHING....
but, yeah, it's all the democrats fault that republicans are fucking assholes who stop all progress on any issue that they don't initiate themselves....


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 21, 2022)

To whom it may apply. Stay comfy, relaxed, and feel at home always. All are welcome here. Even the loud ones.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> You forgot Libya, Benghazi, the endless war in Afghanistan among a whole lot of other shit
> 
> But I'm the one cherry picking.


Libya was a mistake, we never should have intervened, but it was a humanitarian effort, not a regime building exercise.
do you even know what the incident everyone refers to as Benghazi was? or are you just regurtgitating republicunt talking points like a mindless parrot? our ambassador to Libya, a state department information office, and 2 security personnel were killed by sharia muslims who attacked the embassy. hillary clinton was secretary of state at the time, and the republicans have insisted ever since that she was somehow responsible for the attack...it has been independently investigated by the fbi and there was a senate hearing, just like the current one into trumps fuckery...and it found hillary was innocent of wrongdoing...a panel that was vastly republican...who would have liked to hang her ass out to dry permanently...found she was innocent of any wrongdoing...but it's all the republicans have, so they keep bringing it up, over and over, even though they themselves couldn't nail her for a fucking thing, despite their best efforts...
Bush started Afghanistan, not a democrat...but of course, blame democrats for that too, because what does the truth matter in the face of your feelings?...
as far as the withdrawal from Afghanistan? well, trump arranged all that, in his typical completely incompetent manner...he was rude to the taliban, and tried to bully them. they told him have all your people gone by this day or we'll kill them all. then they refused any further communication with us, as our leader had been a fucking rude piece of shit to them. so Biden inherited his fucking shitty mess, and did what he had to do to get people out by the date the taliban had given, to avoid further conflict. but of course, clearly that is also the fault of democrats....somehow...if you turn your head and hold your tongue just right...against trump's asshole...it all starts to make absolutely no sense...


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> You forgot Libya, Benghazi, the endless war in Afghanistan among a whole lot of other shit
> 
> But I'm the one cherry picking.


Are you so programmed to snowflake that you can't even get through an entire post to read what is actually there?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Trump in prison yet?
> 
> I'd rather have desantis in there personally. I know it's gonna be a shock to you dumbasses to hear this, but I vote independent. I was going to vote for Obama in 08, but never ended up voting that year. Good thing too, demoRATS make things sound so good. But once in office it's the same ole same ole of empty promises while blaming everyone but themselves.
> 
> I just don't ever see myself voting for your party again in my lifetime. You literally voted a pedophile in as president, but but but trump's so facist! Offer your children to Biden gullible parrots.


If they can make you believe absurdities, then they can make you commit atrocities. So, does 2+2=5 yet? Wait until Donald demands it, wait a second, he already did!  When will math be made illegal to teach in Red states?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I'd rather have desantis in there personally.


that makes you even worse than a trumptard....desantis is a fuckbag racist, misogynist, homophobic piece of shit. he's a mean spirited vindictive cocksucker. he has installed white supremacists in the florida government,
https://www.bostonglobe.com/2022/06/02/nation/how-proud-boys-gripped-miami-dade-republican-party/
he went to war with Disney and basically lost...his fan boys claim he was a navy seal...he was in the judge advocate corp...he was a paper pusher, whose only contact with the seals was coordinating legal matters with them...
he has a decent education, and he earned a few commendations while in the navy, but since then, he has turned into a brown shirted fascist thug...just a piece of fucking shit, and anyone who supports him is no better


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 21, 2022)

C-SPAN is serving as the pool for broadcast and cable media, and will cover the hearing with seven cameras. Each network — except Fox News, which is not covering the hearings in full — will add analysis and reporting. 

12:30PM

So far we know:

The insurrection was planned
Proud Boys & Oath Keepers were in touch with the WH
Trump was willing to have Pence hanged
Trump advisers said all of the plans were illegal
Trump absolutely knows there was no significant fraud
The GOP knows there was no significant fraud
Fox News is complicit
Trump continues to espouse the Big Lie & his supporters continue to send the "billionaire" their money after he stole $250 million from them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> C-SPAN is serving as the pool for broadcast and cable media, and will cover the hearing with seven cameras. Each network — except Fox News, which is not covering the hearings in full — will add analysis and reporting.
> 
> 12:30PM
> 
> ...


or, to paraphrase....trump and 99% of republicans are still criminal fucks, and supporters of either are still fucking idiots with too much money who shouldn't be allowed to vote...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> C-SPAN is serving as the pool for broadcast and cable media, and will cover the hearing with seven cameras. Each network — except Fox News, which is not covering the hearings in full — will add analysis and reporting.
> 
> 12:30PM
> 
> ...


Something tells me that a trenchant analysis of how Fox is complicit … won’t be airing on Fox.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2022)

It's jail for America's Frontline Doctor Simone for what else? Grifting.









America's Frontline Doctors' Simone Gold Gets Prison Time


Judge said Gold hasn't truly accepted responsibility for her role in January 6 insurrection




www.medpagetoday.com





More to come


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's jail for America's Frontline Doctor Simone for what else? Grifting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully they wrangled out of her who it was that canceled her and the rest of the speakers that were supposed to go on after Trump on Jan 6th, freeing them all up to do their failed insurrection.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Libya was a mistake, we never should have intervened, but it was a humanitarian effort, not a regime building exercise.
> do you even know what the incident everyone refers to as Benghazi was? or are you just regurtgitating republicunt talking points like a mindless parrot? our ambassador to Libya, a state department information office, and 2 security personnel were killed by sharia muslims who attacked the embassy. hillary clinton was secretary of state at the time, and the republicans have insisted ever since that she was somehow responsible for the attack...it has been independently investigated by the fbi and there was a senate hearing, just like the current one into trumps fuckery...and it found hillary was innocent of wrongdoing...a panel that was vastly republican...who would have liked to hang her ass out to dry permanently...found she was innocent of any wrongdoing...but it's all the republicans have, so they keep bringing it up, over and over, even though they themselves couldn't nail her for a fucking thing, despite their best efforts...
> Bush started Afghanistan, not a democrat...but of course, blame democrats for that too, because what does the truth matter in the face of your feelings?...
> as far as the withdrawal from Afghanistan? well, trump arranged all that, in his typical completely incompetent manner...he was rude to the taliban, and tried to bully them. they told him have all your people gone by this day or we'll kill them all. then they refused any further communication with us, as our leader had been a fucking rude piece of shit to them. so Biden inherited his fucking shitty mess, and did what he had to do to get people out by the date the taliban had given, to avoid further conflict. but of course, clearly that is also the fault of democrats....somehow...if you turn your head and hold your tongue just right...against trump's asshole...it all starts to make absolutely no sense...


Took Obama 8 years to issue a leave now order did it? But but but George started it.

Shut up, it doesn't take 8 years to evacuate. Rest of that horse piss isn't worth bothering with.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that makes you even worse than a trumptard....desantis is a fuckbag racist, misogynist, homophobic piece of shit. he's a mean spirited vindictive cocksucker. he has installed white supremacists in the florida government,
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/2022/06/02/nation/how-proud-boys-gripped-miami-dade-republican-party/
> he went to war with Disney and basically lost...his fan boys claim he was a navy seal...he was in the judge advocate corp...he was a paper pusher, whose only contact with the seals was coordinating legal matters with them...
> he has a decent education, and he earned a few commendations while in the navy, but since then, he has turned into a brown shirted fascist thug...just a piece of fucking shit, and anyone who supports him is no better


Blah blah he's a big meany that makes you go unhinged. Stop cursing so much, you're not a damn rapper


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## jsatch (Jun 21, 2022)

Judge dismisses the lawsuit on may 11th, yet basically lost rokay


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Took Obama 8 years to issue a leave now order did it? But but but George started it.


wait what squirrel????

George Bush start Afganistan after 9/11, Trump is the one who pulled out without precondition


----------



## printer (Jun 21, 2022)

*Trump rips Arizona GOP’s Rusty Bowers ahead of public testimony to Jan. 6 panel*
Former President Trump on Tuesday ripped Arizona state House Speaker Rusty Bowers (R), who is set to testify in front of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot later in the day alongside election officials from Georgia.

“Arizona Speaker of the House Rusty Bowers is the latest [Republican in name only] to play along with the Unselect Committee,” Trump said in a statement issued through his Save America PAC.

Trump also claimed that Bowers told him following the 2020 election that he would have lost his reelection bid to his Arizona House seat if not for the help of the former president.

Bowers is set to testify along with Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R) and his deputy Gabe Sterling in the House select committee’s panel as lawmakers seek to show the extent of Trump’s pressure campaign on state officials to overturn the 2020 election results. 

The Arizona state House Speaker refused efforts to overturn the 2020 election results in the state, joining a slew of battleground states that Trump lost, despite calls from the former president and Rudy Giuliani to delay or change results. Bowers later survived a recall attempt in his state.

In February, the Arizona Republican effectively doomed a bill that would have allowed primary or general election results to be rejected by the state’s legislature.

“For somebody to say we have plenary authority to overthrow a vote of the people for something we think may have happened, where is [the evidence]?’’ Bowers told Capitol Media Services at the time.

He would later be named one of five recipients of the 2022 John F. Kennedy Profile in Courage Award for “their courage to protect and defend democracy”; other awardees included select committee vice chairwoman Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) and former Georgia election worker Wandrea “Shaye” Moss, who is also testifying with the committee later Tuesday.








Trump rips Arizona GOP’s Rusty Bowers ahead of public testimony to Jan. 6 panel


Former President Trump on Tuesday ripped Arizona state House Speaker Rusty Bowers (R), who is set to testify in front of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot late…




thehill.com





*Arizona House Speaker Rusty Bowers refutes Trump’s description of phone call: ‘That certainly isn’t it’ *
Arizona House Speaker Rusty Bowers (R) refuted former President Trump’s description of a phone call between the two men after the 2020 presidential election, telling the members of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol that he never told Trump the election was rigged.

Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.), a member of the Jan. 6 panel who took a leading role in Tuesday’s hearing, began Bowers’s in-person testimony by asking the Arizona official about a phone call that took place between Bowers and Trump after the 2020 presidential election.

Trump, in a statement Tuesday morning, said that Bowers “told me that the election was rigged and that I won Arizona.”

Bowers, however, denied that description under oath later Tuesday.

“I did have a conversation with the president. That certainly isn’t it, but there were parts of it that are true, but there are parts that are not,” Bowers told Schiff when asked if he had such a conversation with Trump.

Pressed on if he told Trump that the election was rigged and that the former president actually won the race, Bowers testified that has never made such a statement.

“Anywhere, anyone, anytime has said that I said that the election was rigged, that would not be true,” Bowers said.

“And when the former president in his statement today claimed that you told him that he won Arizona, is that also false?” Schiff asked.

“That is also false,” Bowers responded.

Bowers received a call from Trump and attorney Rudy Giuliani amid the pressure campaign to overturn the results of the election.








Arizona House Speaker Rusty Bowers refutes Trump’s description of phone call: ‘That certainly isn’t it’


Arizona House Speaker Rusty Bowers (R) refuted former President Trump’s description of a phone call between the two men after the 2020 presidential election, telling the members of the House select…




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2022)

and here comes the bullshit from the orange avenger......go figure


----------



## printer (Jun 21, 2022)

*Bowers says Biggs asked him to sign letter to decertify state’s electors *
Rusty Bowers, the Republican Speaker of the Arizona House of Representatives, said that Rep. Andy Biggs (R-Ariz.), the former chairman of the House Freedom Caucus, called him on the morning of Jan. 6, 2021, asking him to support the decertification of electors.

“He asked if I would sign on both to a letter that had been sent from my state, and/or that I would support the decertification of the electors,” Bowers said at a Tuesday hearing of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol attack.

“I said I would not,” Bowers added.

A representative for Biggs did not immediately return a request for comment.

The Jan. 6 select committee subpoenaed Biggs last month, along with several other GOP members of Congress. They have not complied with the subpoenas.

In a previous hearing, the Jan. 6 committee named Rep. Scott Perry (R-Pa.), the current chair of the House Freedom Caucus, as one of multiple GOP members who requested pardons from former President Donald Trump. Perry, through a spokesperson, denied that.

Biggs was apparently part of that group of interest. 

In a May letter requesting information from Biggs, the committee said that Biggs was identified by former White House personnel as being part of “an effort by certain House Republicans after January 6th to seek a presidential pardon for activities taken in connection with President Trump’s efforts to overturn the results of the 2020 presidential election.”








Bowers says Biggs asked him to sign letter to decertify state’s electors


Rusty Bowers, the Republican Speaker of the Arizona House of Representatives, said that Rep. Andy Biggs (R-Ariz.), the former chairman of the House Freedom Caucus, called him on the morning of Jan.…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Blah blah he's a big meany that makes you go unhinged. Stop cursing so much, you're not a damn rapper


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

One of the functions of the J6 panel is to recommend new laws to protect democracy. You won't have a free country for long with this bullshit and it won't go away on it's own. People who make threats like these to election, heath and education officials need to be prosecuted and when they compete their sentences, put on a terrorism watch list. No slaps on the wrist for dangerous lunatics, a dog that barks bites, mandatory minimums and on the no fly and no guns list they go. Republicans will object because it hamstrings their terrorist and lunatic wing, just the threat of losing their guns would silence most of this bullshit.

Come down hard on this bullshit and even make it hard to buy a cellphone, burner phone or sim card without showing ID and getting your picture taken and stored, costs nothing these days. Make it hard and make it risky, use technology to voice print suspects from recorded calls and keep a database of voice prints, cheap to do too. Start catching them, one person probably makes multiple threats against multiple people, using using multiple platforms, keep them in a domestic terrorist database.






*January 6 Hearing: Georgia election worker Shayne Moss full testimony*
22 views Jun 21, 2022 Shayne Moss said she, her mother and grandmother were harassed by supporters of President Donald Trump after the 2020 Election. Moss and her mother appeared in a video that was the subject of investigations into allegations of election fraud in Fulton County, Georgia.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Blah blah he's a big meany that makes you go unhinged. Stop cursing so much, you're not a damn rapper


maybe i am...how you know i ain't the REAL slim shady?
you don't.
i'm not unhinged, i didn't spit on the monitor waving my hands around...i'm used to republicans being filthy pieces of shit, it's easy to talk about them now, like i would talk about a parasite, or an embarrassing skin condition...it's distasteful, but you still have to deal with it...like a venereal disease....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


because lifes a piece of shit, when you look at it, lifes a laugh, and deaths a joke, it's true.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> You forgot Libya, Benghazi, the endless war in Afghanistan among a whole lot of other shit
> 
> But I'm the one cherry picking.


No. What you are doing is not cherry picking.


Did you know that distortions and lies require constant repetition and defense while the truth remains without any effort whatsoever?

Afghanistan is Shrub's, mainly. Trump and Obama share in it. Biden finally ripped the bandaid off to let fresh air and sunlight end the infection. He shares none of the blame.

Benghazi? lulz. The very word has become a joke on Republicans. 

Libya? Yeah, that one I'd say was a mistake that Obama owns.

How about those unfunded tax cuts for the rich? Kind of sucks how Trump stuck US taxpayers with that debt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

Here is a bombshell, Donald had himself filmed throughout the events leading up to J6, yet another documentary maker and it looks like this guy has the goods, on video!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump aides shocked by revelation of unseen documentary subpoenaed by Jan 6 committee: ‘What the f*** is this?’


Many of Mr Trump’s top officials had no idea the documentary was being made




ca.movies.yahoo.com





*Trump aides shocked by revelation of unseen documentary subpoenaed by Jan 6 committee: ‘What the f*** is this?’*

Former President Donald Trump's aides were reportedly blindsided when the House select committee investigating the Capitol riot revealed it had subpoenaed a documentary filmmaker who had extensive access to Mr Trump and his inner circle ahead of the January 6 insurrection.

British documentary filmmaker Alex Holden had been documenting Mr Trump and his family in the months leading up to the Capitol riot. Mr Holden revealed on Tuesday that his footage was requested by the House January 6 committee.

According to _Politico_, which first reported the story, the subpoena asks for his raw footage taken on 6 January, any raw footage from interviews he conducted between September 2020 and the present day with Mr Trump, former Vice President Mike Pence, Donald Trump Jr, Ivanka Trump, Eric Trump, and Jared Kushner.

It also asks for raw footage "pertaining to discussions of election fraud or election integrity surrounding the 2020 presidential election”.

The subpoena reportedly caught Mr Trump's former aides off-guard.

"What the f*** is this?" a former top Trump 2020 official reportedly told _Rolling Stone_ on Tuesday.

According to Maggie Haberman of the _New York Times_, a "very small group of people had knowledge of this documentary project, and a lot of Trump advisers were surprised to see it existed this morning ... senior campaign officials were unaware of the project, according to one former official."

_Rolling Stone_ also reported that other senior officials were just learning of the documentary Tuesday morning as a result of the Politico story.

Mr Holder said he intended to cooperate fully with the select committee.

“When we began this project in September 2020, we could have never predicted that our work would one day be subpoenaed by Congress,” he said. "As a British filmmaker, I had no agenda coming into this. We simply wanted to better understand who the Trumps were and what motivated them to hold onto power so desperately. We have dutifully handed over all the materials the Committee has asked for and we are fully cooperating."

According to Mr Holden, the documentary — titled _Unprecedented_ — was bought last year by a major streaming service and will reportedly be released as a 3-part series this summer. He noted in his statement that he was not paid by Mr Trump, his family, or his staff and that he maintained total editorial control over the project.

The hearing continued today, with the House Select Committee advancing evidence that Mr Trump and his top officials attempted to use an "alternate electors" scheme to keep him in office.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a bombshell, Donald had himself filmed throughout the events leading up to J6, yet another documentary maker and it looks like this guy has the goods, on video!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


he had himself filmed committing treason?.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he had himself filmed committing treason?.....


Why not, it's just another crime on tape and video, he confessed on TV to other crimes already FFS, he's as stupid as a stump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

They get the raw footage too, the times the mics they were wearing were left on etc.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








British filmmaker subpoenaed for footage of Trump, inner circle ahead of Jan. 6


A British filmmaker has been subpoenaed by the committee investigating the Jan. 6 insurrection for footage of interviews and events leading up to the riot.




cnycentral.com





_WASHINGTON (TND) — A British filmmaker has been subpoenaed by the committee investigating the Jan. 6 insurrection for footage of interviews and events leading up to the riot.

Alex Holder, a documentary filmmaker, had access to former President Donald Trump and his closest family and advisers in the weeks ahead and days after Jan. 6. Footage includes interviews with Trump’s children Ivanka, Eric and Donald Trump Jr., son-in-law Jared Kushner and Vice President Mike Pence.

In a statement, Holder said he is cooperating fully with the committee and is turning over all the footage they requested. The subpoena was first reported by Politico._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

He should be getting nervous too, but perhaps the denial of reality is strong within the Donald, however reality can gob smack ya if yer not careful! Donald is getting punched in the face and kicked in the nuts on live TV, ya just know he's watching and so are all the others who were involved. The walls are closing in and soon the FBI will come a calling, then the grand jury subpoena's, but not for Donald, he's a principal, not a witness. The DOJ will act and so will Georgia after they get all the evidence from the J6 panel and their own investigations. It could be even more serious than a 3 year election felony in Georgia, she could be going for conspiracy and racketeering too, there is a ton of evidence and we've seen but a fraction of it. This must be the most far ranging, stupidest and most inept attempt at a coup in American history, Donald was desperate, stupid and very sloppy.

Donald also ordered this, not McCarthy, he was following Trump's own orders about not participating on the panel at the time. Donald fucked himself and got a J6 TV show with incredible ratings, where he is the star, why it even did better than the apprentice, tens of millions are watching and tens of millions more will see the highlights on the news! Remember, all publicity is good publicity! 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Frustrated with January 6 hearings, Trump turns ire toward his allies


Donald Trump is growing increasingly irritated with the House panel investigating the January 6, 2021, riot as it lifts the curtain on some of its findings with public hearings that have garnered gavel-to-gavel cable coverage -- much to the annoyance of the TV-obsessed former President.




www.cnn.com


----------



## GoatSoup (Jun 21, 2022)

I was dissapointed to see that the J6 did not include the call from Miss Lindsey to Raflessberger. This would have proven that a US Senator was trying to corruptly influence the Conspeirecy to overturn the election. Of course the Congress Critters look after their own, but this is horse dooky.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> I was dissapointed to see that the J6 did not include the call from Miss Lindsey to Raflessberger. This would have proven that a US Senator was trying to corruptly influence the Conspeirecy to overturn the election. Of course the Congress Critters look after their own, but this is horse dooky.


Cheney's job was probably to protect senators for Mitch when she could, but perhaps not his political enemies, she has scores to settle in the house with republicans too. There is a grand jury in Georgia looking at Trump and it appears to be wide in scope, Lindsey was part of the conspiracy too, if that is what they are shooting for in Georgia, not just 3 years for election crimes. Fulton Co. is half black and majority democratic.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 21, 2022)

This is fucking BRILLIANT!!!






Rusty just, with such eloquence, I think has really finished Trump/Guliani/Eastman

The evidence he gave will lead to charges for all of them

It will happen now


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 21, 2022)

Doesn't Trump sound drunk on the phone call?






But he doesn't drink?
Just must be the insanity.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 21, 2022)

Trump is sooooooooooooooo fucked 






and he did him himself

SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## printer (Jun 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We simply wanted to better understand who the Trumps were and what motivated them to hold onto power so desperately.
> 
> According to Mr Holden, the documentary — titled _Unprecedented_ — was bought last year by a major streaming service and will reportedly be released as a 3-part series this summer. He noted in his statement that he was not paid by Mr Trump, his family, or his staff and that he maintained total editorial control over the project.


Oh no. This can't be good.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 21, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> I was dissapointed to see that the J6 did not include the call from Miss Lindsey to Raflessberger. This would have proven that a US Senator was trying to corruptly influence the Conspeirecy to overturn the election. Of course the Congress Critters look after their own, but this is horse dooky.


Joy Reid on MSNBC just asked Adam Schiff about it too. 

His response was basically: In terms of the process, as you can imagine there is a volume of information that we only have 2-3 hours to convey to the public, and as you can imagine a lot hits the cutting room floor. And that they are going to be (eventually) release a lot afterwards.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Joy Reid on MSNBC just asked Adam Schiff about it too.
> 
> His response was basically: In terms of the process, as you can imagine there is a volume of information that we only have 2-3 hours to convey to the public, and as you can imagine a lot hits the cutting room floor. And that they are going to be (eventually) release a lot afterwards.


In other words, the hits will keep coming every week until election day and after the interim report is issued and they might surprise us with an instant release when the (initial) public hearings conclude. If they release a lot of evidence to the public, they and the press will go through it all for the crimes and high (low) points pretty quickly. One thing leads to another and for anybody to get a deal from the DOJ, it means not just confessing their crimes, but any other crimes they have knowledge of. How many crimes does yer average republican politician know of?


----------



## jsatch (Jun 21, 2022)

Finally Trump will be in prison, and sober.


----------



## printer (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Finally Trump will be in prison, and sober.


Please show where Trump is a booze hound like Rudy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Took Obama 8 years to issue a leave now order did it? But but but George started it.
> 
> Shut up, it doesn't take 8 years to evacuate. Rest of that horse piss isn't worth bothering with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

*J6 hearing exposes more Trump election crimes AND his victimization of election worker Shay Moss*
44,253 views Jun 21, 2022 The latest January 6 public hearing exposed additional evidence of Donald Trump's election crimes. He corruptly pressured state election officials and politicians in Georgia, Arizona and elsewhere, soliciting election fraud in his desperate attempt to unconstitutionally cling to power. Notably, at the beginning of the hearing, Rep. Adam Schiff read into the record a newly posted statement by Trump. The first witness to testify was Speaker of the Arizona House Rusty Bowers. Trump issued a statement claiming that he had a conversation with Speaker Bowers in which Bowers told him (Trump) that the presidential election was rigged. Speaker Bowers testified, under oath, that Trump's claim was a lie. But what it did show was that Trump remains willing to obstruct an official congressional proceeding. moreover, this conduct by Trump was reminiscent of how hatred to chill the testimony of Ambassador Marie Yovanovitch as the was appearing before Congress. But the most gut-wrenching portion of the hearing was the testimony of election worker Shay Moss. Trump and Rudy Giuliani falsely claimed that Ms. Moss committee crimes by, essenaitlly, stuffing Georgia ballot boxes with fraudulent votes for Joe Biden. This was a flat-out lie, but once Trump put her name out into the public square, Trump's base went after Ms. Shay and her mother, making their lives a living hell. This video discusses some the evidence of Trmp's crimes, as well as the crimes of Rudy Giulian and John Eastman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

I hope Garland goes to town on them, all of them, appoint several special prosecutors if you need to and hand some of it off onto them, but get them all. There will be a ton of evidence and rats, let the press go through it and the public too, so they can make sure they get them all for everything. This former republican congressman and intelligence expert says a lot of republicans were involved, a whole lot. Bring back FBI agents from retirement on term contract, retired DOJ people too, if extra experienced people are required.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Denver Riggleman: 1/6 Committee Has 'Made Facts More Attractive Than Fantasy'*
65,417 views Jun 21, 2022 Former Congressman and former advisor to the January 6th Select Committee Denver Riggleman discusses with Nicolle Wallace the committee's most recent hearing and what story he thinks the committee will tell in its final hearings.


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> CNN released an email from Ginni Thomas to Mark Meadows in which she used the term "coup buses".


It’s been well-know for a long time that she hired buses and drivers to bring ‘marchers’ to the Capitol for the 6th…in terms of effect, it just sort of slid off - until now.



HGCC said:


> Conway isn't really a conservative anymore. Democrats scooped up the more reasonable ones when they left due to trump. Kelly Anne's husband is just a talking head.


Conway’s even a minor example: David Frum, David Brooks, William Kristol, to name the most prominent neo-con voices. Liz Cheney, for gawdsake, and Adam Kitzinger are more prominent *now* than they’ve ever been, and are pretty full-throated in terms of how they view the attempted overthrow.

I saw hearing 4 today, had only seen a piece of another…must say, this is major. There was little of it that was new to me (I have been working to keep my eye on the ball), but stepping through the timeline, with all the supporting evidence, I myself was a bit overwhelmed by the weight of the presentation. One thing I hadn’t known was that one of Trump’s calls w/ GA SOS Brad Raffensperger was *67* minutes long, and while they did not play the entire recording, it was clear that Trump had bullied, talked over, cut off Raffensperger time and time again, had told him to stop “hiding the truth”, had threatened Raffensperger, his career, and his family over and over and over. And this was just ONE of the calls the SOS had to deal with from Trump.

At every step in the plot to disrupt the election and steal the presidency, Trump was told repeatedly that what he planned was illegal & he couldn’t do it…and then he did it. They searingly made the point that election workers in Fulton County Ga were receiving TENS OF THOUSANDS of threatening and/or abusive texts and emails and phone calls during the time taken up by the three recounts - after having been doxxed by ’angry’ Trump supporters or agents - up to and including forcible home invasion.

I’d figured I’d get around to seeing the others soon enough, but watching the first three hearings is suddenly more urgent, so I’ll try to be ready in time for the *next* hearing. I learned US civics in grade school, in the 50s; the essentials are still unchanged, and the principles are undiluted, despite now covering “non-white” as well as “white” citizens…and perhaps more than any other service the hearings can provide, they are a brilliant lesson in the strength of the American Experiment in self-governance, and of our civil institutions in action, and an advanced course in civil government in action.

The Overthrow agents have said again and again that ‘these hearings have no valid legislative purpose’, but I’m looking very much forward to legislation emerging that will prevent and punish such acts & actions in the future


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

*Let's talk about Day 4 of the hearings and security....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)

*Damning: Jan. 6 Probe Reveals Trump Was Directly Involved In Fake Electors Plot*
89,957 views Jun 21, 2022 New evidence shows allies of Donald Trump attempted to ambush then-Vice President Mike Pence on the Senate floor on Jan. 6 with an alternate slate of electors in an attempt to overturn the 2020 election results. Other new testimony at the Jan. 6 hearing revealed that Trump was directly involved in the fraudulent electors plot. MSNBC’s Ari Melber is joined by former Georgia U.S. Attorney Michael J. Moore and The Washington Post’s Libby Casey to discuss the significance of the evidence unveiled at the Jan. 6 committee’s latest public hearing.


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Damning: Jan. 6 Probe Reveals Trump Was Directly Involved In Fake Electors Plot*
> 89,957 views Jun 21, 2022 New evidence shows allies of Donald Trump attempted to ambush then-Vice President Mike Pence on the Senate floor on Jan. 6 with an alternate slate of electors in an attempt to overturn the 2020 election results. Other new testimony at the Jan. 6 hearing revealed that Trump was directly involved in the fraudulent electors plot. MSNBC’s Ari Melber is joined by former Georgia U.S. Attorney Michael J. Moore and The Washington Post’s Libby Casey to discuss the significance of the evidence unveiled at the Jan. 6 committee’s latest public hearing.


Senator RON WISCONSIN JOHNSON, everyone. Wanted to _personally_ put slates of false electors *from multiple states* INTO PENCE’S HANDS ON THE SENATE FLOOR.

On January 6th. During the certification.

No pressure, Mike…just DO IT…you *know* we’re watching


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Took Obama 8 years to issue a leave now order did it? But but but George started it.
> 
> Shut up, it doesn't take 8 years to evacuate. Rest of that horse piss isn't worth bothering with.


what are you referring to? What took 8 years to evacuate?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

*T****'s Relentless, Illegal Scheme To Overturn The Election | GOP Candidate Goes RINO Hunting*
231,381 views Jun 22, 2022 Today the Jan. 6th Committee laid out in shocking detail how the former president's scheme to overturn the 2020 election brought harrowing consequences for the public servants who resisted the pressure to support his lies. Elsewhere, GOP primary voters in Missouri are seeing yet another violent campaign ad from a gun-toting candidate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

*Why Ron Johnson Is Right To Worry About Trump's Fake Elector Scheme*
11,267 views Jun 22, 2022 Ari Melber and an MSNBC panel discuss the revelation at the fourth January 6th hearing that a staffer for Senator Ron Johnson tried to arrange giving lists of fake electors to Mike Pence, and Johnson's apparent extreme discomfort with discussing the matter, possibly a reflection of the legal liability he senses.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Why Ron Johnson Is Right To Worry About Trump's Fake Elector Scheme*
> 11,267 views Jun 22, 2022 Ari Melber and an MSNBC panel discuss the revelation at the fourth January 6th hearing that a staffer for Senator Ron Johnson tried to arrange giving lists of fake electors to Mike Pence, and Johnson's apparent extreme discomfort with discussing the matter, possibly a reflection of the legal liability he senses.


Johnson saying he is on a call and the guy says “no you are not, I can see your screen”
Is exactly what Ron the Con is


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 22, 2022)

I like Alabama more than I did yesterday. Adios, Mo Brooks. His concession speech is exactly what you'd expect. Sore seditious loser.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Bowers says Biggs asked him to sign letter to decertify state’s electors *
> Rusty Bowers, the Republican Speaker of the Arizona House of Representatives, said that Rep. Andy Biggs (R-Ariz.), the former chairman of the House Freedom Caucus, called him on the morning of Jan. 6, 2021, asking him to support the decertification of electors.
> 
> “He asked if I would sign on both to a letter that had been sent from my state, and/or that I would support the decertification of the electors,” Bowers said at a Tuesday hearing of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol attack.
> ...


When Jared Kushner testified that when the WH lawyers said they'd all resign over the Presidents behavior, Mr. Kushner referred to it as 'whining'.

Did anyone catch what he said as part of that sentence?

*He said he was busy 'processing as many pardons as possible' when he thought/felt the attorneys whining.*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Johnson saying he is on a call and the guy says “no you are not, I can see your screen”
> Is exactly what Ron the Con is


Dammit! Thwarted by technology


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> When Jared Kushner testified that when the WH lawyers said they'd all resign over the Presidents behavior, Mr. Kushner referred to it as 'whining'.
> 
> Did anyone catch what he said as part of that sentence?
> 
> *He said he was busy 'processing as many pardons as possible' when he thought/felt the attorneys whining.*


Posted it when it came out. Come on schuylaar, please keep up.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

*Trump says it’s ‘not even a question’ McCarthy should’ve put Republicans on Jan. 6 panel *
Former President Trump in a new interview said it was “not even a question” that House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) should have put GOP lawmakers on the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, riots at the Capitol.

“Well, I think in retrospect, I think it would have been very smart to put [Republicans on the committee] and again, I wasn’t involved in it from a standpoint so I never looked at it too closely. But I think it would have been good if we had representation,” Trump told Punchbowl News in an interview.

McCarthy last year withdrew all of his Republican picks for the panel after Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) rejected two of his choices — Reps. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) and Jim Banks (R-Ind.) — that voted to reject election results from certain states on the day of the riots.

“They were great and would’ve been great to have them,” Trump said of Jordan and Banks. “But when Pelosi wrongfully didn’t allow them, we should’ve picked other people. We have a lot of good people in the Republican Party.”








Trump says it’s ‘not even a question’ McCarthy should’ve put Republicans on Jan. 6 panel


Former President Trump in a new interview said it was “not even a question” that House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) should have put GOP lawmakers on the House select commit…




thehill.com


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump says it’s ‘not even a question’ McCarthy should’ve put Republicans on Jan. 6 panel *
> Former President Trump in a new interview said it was “not even a question” that House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) should have put GOP lawmakers on the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, riots at the Capitol.
> 
> “Well, I think in retrospect, I think it would have been very smart to put [Republicans on the committee] and again, I wasn’t involved in it from a standpoint so I never looked at it too closely. But I think it would have been good if we had representation,” Trump told Punchbowl News in an interview.
> ...


"I wasn't involved in it." Sounds incredible and believable to an extent. It would be exactly like Trump to ignore very important matters if it invovlves actual work, which it didn't, but also unbelievable that he wouldn't micromanage anything PR related. He wanted to frame it as a partisan witch hunt but now his hindsight is 20/20 so naturally he blames it on someone else.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Posted it when it came out. Come on schuylaar, please keep up.


Citation link?

In my opinion that was one of two major takeaways..after it played Cheney repeated 'whining' (that the WH lawyers were) and totally missed the moment prior when Kushner revealed 'he was busy with pardons' (had to get as many in as possible). Coming from Cheney would have had major impact..busy with pardons while our country literally burns.

The second being Gu*iliani admitting there is no evidenc*e. "just say you won' on November 3rd.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

*Key Jan. 6 witness says he’d vote for Trump again*
Calls from top advisers to former President Donald Trump to help overturn Trump’s 2020 election loss were an unsupported, unwise and “juvenile” effort that attacked a bedrock principal of American democracy, Arizona’s House speaker said Monday.

Republican Speaker Rusty Bowers is among a series of state election officials set to testify Tuesday before the congressional committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection where Trump backers tried to stop the certification of President Joe Biden’s victory.

Bowers spoke to The Associated Press after he arrived in Washington on Monday afternoon. He will be questioned about a phone call he got from Trump and attorney Rudy Giuliani in the weeks after the November 2020 election where Giuliani floated a proposal to replace Arizona’s Biden electors by having the state’s Legislature instead choose those committed to voting for Trump.









Key Jan. 6 witness says he’d vote for Trump again


PHOENIX (AP) — Calls from top advisers to former President Donald Trump to help overturn Trump’s 2020 election loss were an unsupported, unwise and “juvenile” effort that attacked a bed…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

*Ivanka Trump said a month after 2020 election father should ‘continue to fight’*
Ivanka Trump told a filmmaker a month after the 2020 presidential election that her father, former President Trump, should keep up his legal challenges against the results, according to a video seen by The New York Times. 

The video was captured by Alex Holder, a British filmmaker who was subpoenaed by the Jan. 6 House committee investigating the Capitol riot. 

“I think that, as the president has said, every single vote needs to be counted and needs to be heard, and he campaigned for the voiceless,” Ivanka Trump said. “And I think a lot of Americans feel very, very disenfranchised right now, and really, question the sanctity of our elections, and that’s not right, it’s not acceptable.”

A person with access to the video told The Times the interview was conducted on December 10, 2020. 

“And he has to take on this fight. Look, you fight for what you love the most and he loves this country and he loves this country’s people, and he wants to make sure that their voice is, is heard and not muted,” she said, adding that her father “will continue to fight until every legal remedy is exhausted and that’s what he should do.”

The comments from the former president’s daughter part ways with her deposition to the House committee.

In an interview the committee played during a public hearing, Ivanka Trump said she “accepted” the results of the election after former Attorney General William Barr said there was no election fraud. 

“It affected my perspective. I respect Attorney General Barr, so I accepted what he said,” Ivanka Trump testified.

In response to the hearing where those comments were played on prime-time television, former President Trump said that Ivanka Trump was “checked out” after the election and “only trying to be respectful to Bill Barr and his position as Attorney General (he sucked!).”

Holder said he turned over footage from the riot he took and interviews he had with Trump, former Vice President Pence, Ivanka Trump, Jared Kushner, Donald Trump Jr. and Eric Trump.








Ivanka Trump said a month after 2020 election father should ‘continue to fight’


Ivanka Trump told a filmmaker a month after the 2020 presidential election that her father, former President Trump, should keep up his legal challenges against the results, according to a video see…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

They caught Ron on open ground, literally and figuratively.  






*'It Doesn't Work That Way': Joe Reacts To Sen. Johnson's Denial On Fake Electors*
131,701 views Jun 22, 2022 Sen. Ron Johnson, R-Wis., is denying being involved in a plot to submit a bogus pro-Trump slate of electors for Michigan and Wisconsin. The Jan. 6 Committee presented text messages between Sean Riley, a top aide to Johnson, and Chris Hodgson, then the director of legislative affairs for then-VP Mike Pence. The Morning Joe panel discusses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

Ron Johnson is caught in the conspiracy real good! Gosh Hawley, Ted Cruz, Chuck Grassley and Lindsey Graham in particular come to mind too. What would happen if a half dozen republican senators end up ensnared in this shit, with all the documents being unearthed and the rats squealing. There were also I believe, 6 independent documentary film crews with the various groups leading up to, during and after J6! They proved Trump's intend a dozen different ways, no question and that was the only question.

It was a massive hub and spoke conspiracy that involved several plots and schemes and hundreds if not over a thousand, excluding the suckers who sacked the capitol, were involved. It ranged from the statehouses, to the congress and Whitehouse and involved the most corrupt elements of the republican party. They have or will have enough evidence to send most of them up the fucking river forever, do they have the will?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ivanka Trump said a month after 2020 election father should ‘continue to fight’*
> Ivanka Trump told a filmmaker a month after the 2020 presidential election that her father, former President Trump, should keep up his legal challenges against the results, according to a video seen by The New York Times.
> 
> The video was captured by Alex Holder, a British filmmaker who was subpoenaed by the Jan. 6 House committee investigating the Capitol riot.
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294456819922935811
It's the long game.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294456819922935811
> It's the long game.


It looks like the long prison sentences for the lot of them, at least the ones who don't have pardons in their pocket or purse in her case. Jared was working on a Pardon list and him and her were at the very top of it and it sounds like Rudy got one too, perhaps even Meadows. We will see soon enough, now that the shit has hit the fan, the J6 panel would have asked them about pardons under oath, or will!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

*Jan. 6 Committee Obtains Unseen Documentary Footage Of Trump Family And White House*
382,800 views Jun 22, 2022 The January 6 committee has obtained new unseen documentary footage that includes video of Trump family members and White House officials. NBC's Ali Vitali reports from Capitol Hill on how this could impact the committee's investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

*Voter on Jan. 6 hearings: They're after Trump, not the truth*
30,185 views Jun 22, 2022 Voters in Georgia are split after four days of public hearings from the House select committee investigating January 6. CNN's Jeff Zeleny reports how Democrats and Republicans reacted to witnesses' testimony before the panel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

*Let's talk about what happens if Trump is acquitted....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

*Judge Upholds Defamation Suit Against Fox Corp*
193,151 views Jun 22, 2022 Former U.S. attorney Harry Litman, New York Times Congressional reporter Luke Broadwater, and editor-at-large of the Bulwark Charlie Sykes discuss a judge denying an attempt by Fox Corporation to dismiss a $1.6 billion defamation lawsuit from Dominion


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

*Thompson: Jan. 6 panel may start sharing info with DOJ next month *
The House panel investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack may start sharing information with the Department of Justice (DOJ) next month but has no plans to completely hand over its trove of witness interviews, the panel’s chairman said Wednesday.

Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) told reporters that the select committee may try to establish a process for allowing DOJ personnel to come in and review the panel’s work in July before the end of its series of public hearings.

“Well, we’re moving forward,” Thompson said when asked about talks between the DOJ and the select committee. “We will probably do something in the month of July. But it probably will not be before we complete the hearings.”

But Thompson reiterated his refusal to hand over transcripts of witness interviews before the committee’s work has finished.

“They’re our product,” Thompson said. “And now, if they want to come and have an opportunity to sit and review and that kind of thing, I think we can work that out.”

The committee’s interview transcripts have been a source of growing tension between congressional investigators and federal law enforcement.

Last week, prosecutors said the committee’s refusal to turn over the documents forced them to agree to delay the trial date for a group of Proud Boys charged with seditious conspiracy over the Jan. 6 attack.

In a letter last week to the select committee’s chief investigator, leaders in the Department of Justice said the refusal to grant access to the transcripts was impeding their investigation.

“The Select Committee’s failure to grant the Department access to these transcripts complicates the Department’s ability to investigate and prosecute those who engaged in criminal conduct in relation to the January 6 attack on the Capitol,” the letter stated. “Accordingly, we renew our request that the Select Committee provide us with copies of the transcripts of all the interviews it has conducted to date.” 








Thompson: Jan. 6 panel may start sharing info with DOJ next month


The House panel investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack may start sharing information with the Department of Justice (DOJ) next month but has no plans to completely hand over its trove of wi…




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Why Ron Johnson Is Right To Worry About Trump's Fake Elector Scheme*
> 11,267 views Jun 22, 2022 Ari Melber and an MSNBC panel discuss the revelation at the fourth January 6th hearing that a staffer for Senator Ron Johnson tried to arrange giving lists of fake electors to Mike Pence, and Johnson's apparent extreme discomfort with discussing the matter, possibly a reflection of the legal liability he senses.


Com’n guys, it’s a non story.

This Republican senator's explanation on pushing fake electors makes no sense








This Republican senator's explanation on pushing fake electors makes no sense | CNN Politics


If you blinked -- or looked away from your TV for a minute -- you might have missed it.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Com’n guys, it’s a non story.
> 
> This Republican senator's explanation on pushing fake electors makes no sense
> 
> ...


Well the shit hit the fan on the fake electors part of the plan today with multiple subpoenas going out in multiple states to those involved or aiding it, the FBI was busy. Trump will start to freak out, it has now become real, there are an awful lot of republicans caught up in this one scheme. It will mean prison time for many people who never dreamed it was possible for them to wear orange, follow orange, wear orange I say! They were the masters of the universe, untouchables, now they are gonna be convicts and live with other kinds of people, the ones they despise, don't drop the soap!









DOJ subpoenas Georgia Republican Party chairman as it expands Trump fake elector probe | CNN Politics


Federal investigators subpoenaed the Georgia Republican Party chairman for information related to the fake elector scheme there -- as the Justice Department has issued a fresh round of subpoenas to people from several states who acted as rogue electors after the 2020 presidential election...




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well the shit hit the fan on the fake electors part of the plan today with multiple subpoenas going out in multiple states to those involved or aiding it, the FBI was busy. Trump will start to freak out, it has now become real, there are an awful lot of republicans caught up in this one scheme. It will mean prison time for many people who never dreamed it was possible for them to wear orange, follow orange, wear orange I say! They were the masters of the universe, untouchables, now they are gonna be convicts and live with other kinds of people, the ones they despise, don't drop the soap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orange is the new black, or something like that, I am not really up on those things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

How is the hardcore base gonna react to Donald going down and no republicans stepping up to defend him? Where is Ted Cruz, that Harvard trained lawyer who was gonna defend Donald at his impeachment for the same crimes? I'm sure they don't give a shit about all the other suckers and losers going down in flames around him, but Donald has a special place in the hearts of many. They are gonna be heartbroken and enraged, some will croak twenty years down the road still believing the big lie and that the sun shone outta Trump's asshole. What will they do in November? They are gonna get hammered with this shit and maybe indictments of Trump by then and the big lie is melting under their feet because of the heat. If just 10% of these idiots stay home in November it could make a big difference, the hearings are having the biggest impact on independents who lean right. The campaign ads against a lot of these fools will be something to see this fall and will make it into the national archives!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

This investigation by the feds has been on going for awhile and Maddow was covering it awhile back too and did again tonight. The fake elector scheme investigation is pretty far along already and I'm sure they have been squealing like pigs for any deal they can get.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How is the hardcore base gonna react to Donald going down and no republicans stepping up to defend him? Where is Ted Cruz, that Harvard trained lawyer who was gonna defend Donald at his impeachment for the same crimes? I'm sure they don't give a shit about all the other suckers and losers going down in flames around him, but Donald has a special place in the hearts of many. They are gonna be heartbroken and enraged, some will croak twenty years down the road still believing the big lie and that the sun shone outta Trump's asshole. What will they do in November? They are gonna get hammered with this shit and maybe indictments of Trump by then and the big lie is melting under their feet because of the heat. If just 10% of these idiots stay home in November it could make a big difference, the hearings are having the biggest impact on independents who lean right. The campaign ads against a lot of these fools will be something to see this fall and will make it into the national archives!


Do you want to know how many articles are on Newsmax right now on the J6 hearings? If a tree drops in a forest with no one to hear it...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> Do you want to know how many articles are on Newsmax right now on the J6 hearings? If a tree drops in a forest with no one to hear it...


Independents are the largest voting block and most are ex republicans, it is moving the needle among them and 20% of republicans are watching too, Whether it will have any impact in November remains to be seen, considering recent history most are not optimistic, however the courts are beginning to get involved and the spell appears to be breaking for some.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Independents are the largest voting block and most are ex republicans, it is moving the needle among them and 20% of republicans are watching too, Whether it will have any impact in November remains to be seen, considering recent history most are not optimistic, however the courts are beginning to get involved and the spell appears to be breaking for some.


*Kinzinger: Execution threats over Jan. 6 panel show ‘depravity of what’s existing out there’ *
Rep. Adam Kinzinger (R-Ill.) said the “constant” death threats he’s received over the course of the Jan. 6 House panel’s hearings reveal the “depravity of what’s existing out there.”

Kinzinger told host Wolf Blitzer on CNN’s “Situation Room” that threats against him have only increased as the House committee prepares for its fifth hearing on Thursday about the events leading up to a pro-Trump mob storming the U.S. Capitol last year.

“I even heard a voicemail just this morning that we got last night threatening execution. That kind of seems to be the normal thing nowadays is just threaten execution,” the congressman said.

Kinzinger shared a letter on Sunday in which an irate person threatened to execute him and his family, including his 5-month-old son.

“It was important to put out to show the depravity of what’s existing out there, the fact that there are people that literally would come up with this idea of killing a 5-month-old because you disagree with me being on the Jan. 6 committee,” he told Blitzer on Wednesday.

“But what that shows is, when you stir up evil, when you bring in light to a dark place, you see cockroaches get angry and scatter,” he added.








Kinzinger: Execution threats over Jan. 6 panel show ‘depravity of what’s existing out there’


Rep. Adam Kinzinger (R-Ill.) said the “constant” death threats he’s received over the course of the Jan. 6 House panel’s hearings reveal the “depravity of what’s…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Kinzinger: Execution threats over Jan. 6 panel show ‘depravity of what’s existing out there’ *
> Rep. Adam Kinzinger (R-Ill.) said the “constant” death threats he’s received over the course of the Jan. 6 House panel’s hearings reveal the “depravity of what’s existing out there.”
> 
> Kinzinger told host Wolf Blitzer on CNN’s “Situation Room” that threats against him have only increased as the House committee prepares for its fifth hearing on Thursday about the events leading up to a pro-Trump mob storming the U.S. Capitol last year.
> ...


If by a miracle the democrats win enough in November, there will be domestic terrorism laws and a big fucking list, those on it won't be able to own a gun or fly commercial. Making a threat to a public official, even a school board member will be a serious federal crime, cross a line and it will be mandatory federal time. It will be a constitutional duty for the democrats to destroy the GOP, or at least certain elements in it, or associated with it. All enemies of the constitution and country, foreign or domestic, that means fascists.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

*J6 hearings & pardons: Kushner drafting them; Perry and Eastman requesting them; Rudy/Don Jr/Ivanka?*

46,852 views Jun 22, 2022 Pardons are a recurring topic in the January 6 select committee public hearings. We've learned that Trump's treasonous lawyer John Eastman requested one but did not receive one. Rep. Scott Perry and other Republican members of Congress sought presidential pardons for their involvement in the insurrection. We learned that Trump offered Kellyanne Conway an unsolicited blanket pardon. We also learned that Jared Kushner was working feverishly on getting out as many pardons as possible before the end of his father-in-law's term. 

Former federal prosecutor and current law professor Kim Wehle just published a deep-dive piece on the pardons in Politico, titled, "Trump's Pardon Abuses Expose the Myth of Unlimited Presidential Power." 

This video uses Kim Wehle's piece as a jumping off point for a discussion about secret "pocket" pardons, pardons of co-conspirators and presidential self-pardons. 

This video also explores the various data points the suggest Donald Trump deliver pocket pardons to Rudy Giuliani, Donald Trump, Jr., Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner. 

Kim Wehle's piece: Opinion | Trump’s Pardon Abuses Expose the Myth of Unlimited Presidential Power - POLITICO


https://www.politico.com/news/magazin


...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2022)

*Justice Matters Special Edition: Proof beyond a reasonable doubt of Donald Trump's criminal intent*
6,838 views Jun 23, 2022 At the next January 6 select committee hearing, the American people will get to see with their own eyes compelling, definitive, conclusive evidence of Donald Trump's criminal intent, proved via the testimony of two high Department of Justice officials, Jeffrey Rosen and Richard Donoghue. With the mountain of evidence of Donald Trump's corrupt intent, the "criminal intent deniers" are beginning to sound like "moon landing deniers." This video discusses the evidence that will prove Donald Trump's criminal intent beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

Define terrorism?

How about the crime of Stochastic Terrorism? Inciting the public to do this shit with your words and actions? How about if you are an elected official the penalties are mandatory minimums? What if the law makes it as easy to prove as an old pot law? What if they treated these terrorists the way they used to treat pot smokers FFS! Or better yet crackheads.That was constitutional.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Wandrea "Shaye" Moss*

6,210 views Jun 23, 2022 The only reason Trump was unsuccessful in his attempts to overthrow democracy was because individuals like Ms. Wandrea “Shaye” Moss lived up to the tradition of ordinary Americans standing up to do the right thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

Opinion | Trump’s Pardon Abuses Expose the Myth of Unlimited Presidential Power


Giving pardons to people who helped him further the Big Lie is not what the framers intended. Congress can fix it.




www.politico.com





*Opinion | Trump’s Pardon Abuses Expose the Myth of Unlimited Presidential Power*
*Giving pardons to people who helped him further the Big Lie is not what the framers intended. Congress can fix it.*

One of the recurring themes of the Jan. 6 Committee hearings has been requests for presidential pardons by people who advanced Donald Trump’s election fraud lies and attempt to override Joe Biden’s unequivocal win.

At the first hearing, Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.), the vice chair of the committee, announced in her opening statement that Rep. Scott Perry (R-Pa.) “contacted the White House in the weeks after Jan. 6 to seek a presidential pardon,” and that “multiple other Republican congressmen also sought presidential pardons for their roles in attempting to overturn the 2020 election.” (Perry has denied the allegation; the committee has several more hearings at which to disclose the evidence supporting Cheney’s claim.)

*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

*Trump's Fake Elector Scheme Becomes More Than Just A Scandal*
357,933 views Jun 23, 2022 Rachel Maddow looks at the ways the weird fake elector scheme to negate Donald Trump's 2020 election loss has become increasingly serious (even when it was ridiculous), with federal subpoenas being issued to participants in the scheme in multiple states.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

*T**** Campaign Staff Didn't Notice Film Crew At WH | Johnson Runs Away From Fake Elector Scheme*
915,965 views Jun 23, 2022 The former president's campaign staff reportedly didn't notice the documentary crew filming at the White House before, during and after January 6th, and Wisconsin Senator Ron Johnson is doing a lousy job of distancing himself from a scheme to submit fake electors to the Vice President.


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

*64 percent in new poll say they think Jan. 6 attack was planned*
Nearly two-thirds of U.S. adults believe the Jan. 6, 2021 riot at the Capitol was planned, according to a new Quinnipiac poll.

The poll found that 64 percent of respondents believed the attack was planned and 30 percent believed it was spontaneous.

Democrats were more likely to believe the attack was planned — only 13 percent said it was spontaneous — while Republicans were more divided. Forty-nine percent of Republicans said the attack was planned, compared to 46 percent who said it was spontaneous.

Nearly 6 in 10 respondents believe former President Trump bears at least some responsibility for the storming of the Capitol, with 41 percent saying he bears a lot of responsibility.

But when asked if they thought Trump committed a crime in his efforts to change the 2020 presidential election results, Americans were split. Forty-six percent said he committed a crime but 47 percent said he did not.

“Yes, the January 6 attack was planned, say more than 60 percent of Americans, and a majority say yes, former President Trump bears a measure of responsibility for the calamity that ensued,” Quinnipiac University polling analyst Tim Malloy said in a release. “But criminal charges for Trump? It’s a toss-up. There is no consensus.”

The pollsters noted that the proportion of people believing Trump committed a crime was “essentially unchanged” from when the question was asked in early April. 

A majority of respondents — 58 percent — said they were following news about the committee’s work at least somewhat closely, but 24 percent said they were not watching closely at all. Seventeen percent said they were watching its work not so closely.

The poll surveyed 1,524 adults nationwide between June 17 and June 20, with a margin of error of plus or minus 2.5 percentage points.








64 percent in new poll say they think Jan. 6 attack was planned


Nearly two-thirds of U.S. adults believe the Jan. 6, 2021, riot at the Capitol was planned, according to a new Quinnipiac poll. The poll found that 64 percent of respondents believed the attack was…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

*Almost 6 in 10 say they are following Jan. 6 panel’s work closely*
More than half of Americans said they are following the House select committee investigating the Jan 6, 2021, Capitol attack slew of hearings closely, according to a new Quinnipiac University poll. 

The poll, published on Thursday, found that 58 percent of respondents said they are following the committee’s hearings closely, with 26 percent following the hearings “very” closely and 32 percent following the hearings “somewhat” closely. 

Seventeen percent of respondents said in the poll that they are not following the committee’s hearings that closely and 24 percent of those surveyed said they are not following the hearings at all, according to the poll. 

Forty-six percent of those surveyed said that they believe former President Trump committed a crime on Jan 6, while 47 percent of respondents said he did not. 

Forty-one percent of respondents said that Trump bears “a lot” of responsibility for the Capitol insurrection and 18 percent of those surveyed said that Trump has “some” responsibility of the eventual outcome of the insurrection. 

Seventy-seven percent of respondents believe that extremism in the country is a bigger threat to the U.S. than extremism from other countries, while 17 percent of those surveyed said extremism from other countries is a more serious threat. 








Almost 6 in 10 say they are following Jan. 6 panel’s work closely: poll


More than half of Americans said they are following the House select committee investigating the Jan 6, 2021, Capitol attack slew of hearings closely, according to a new Quinnipiac University poll.…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Seventy-seven percent of respondents believe that extremism in the country is a bigger threat to the U.S. than extremism from other countries, while 17 percent of those surveyed said extremism from other countries is a more serious threat.


that is an interesting statistic, and pretty clearly shows the size of the minority that is holding the rest of the country hostage.
a little less than 20% of the population has been radicalized by the far right, white hate groups, foreign agents operating on social media...they're essentially all in the same cult, and we have to put a stop to this shit. they can't be allowed to make public policy, they can't be allowed to influence political thought, they can't be allowed to normalize their shitty behavior.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *64 percent in new poll say they think Jan. 6 attack was planned*
> Nearly two-thirds of U.S. adults believe the Jan. 6, 2021 riot at the Capitol was planned, according to a new Quinnipiac poll.
> 
> The poll found that 64 percent of respondents believed the attack was planned and 30 percent believed it was spontaneous.
> ...


They will be left on the floor of the basement, the 30% of antisocial assholes every country has, by the time the dust settles on this.


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

*FBI seizes Nevada GOP chairman’s phone as part of fake elector probe *
FBI agents served a search warrant Wednesday on Nevada’s top GOP official, sources told KLAS.

Agents seized the cell phone of state Republican chairman Michael McDonald reportedly as part of an investigation into an alleged fake elector scheme initiated at the end of the 2020 presidential election.

In December 2020, KLAS reported that the Nevada Republican Party’s six electors signed paperwork signaling their support for former President Donald Trump in a symbolic ceremony devoid of any legal merit, which was held in Carson City and coincided with the official state-sanctioned tally on Dec. 14, 2020.

A second search warrant was issued for state party secretary James DeGraffenreid, who also signed the document, but FBI agents could not locate him Wednesday, sources told KLAS.

President Joe Biden won the presidential race in Nevada by more than 2%. He received the state’s six electoral votes in the official state ceremony, overseen by Republican Secretary of State Barbara Cegavske.

A video of the GOP event has since been deleted. In January, KLAS received a copy of the fake certificates, which attempted to certify the state’s electoral votes to Trump.

The certificate received by the National Archives looks much different than the official state-sealed one and reads, “We, the undersigned, being the duly elected and qualified electors for president and vice president of the United States of America from the State of Nevada, do hereby certify six electoral votes for Trump.”

In a statement after the event, Nevada GOP chair Michael McDonald said the party’s electors convened in Carson City due to ongoing legal battles seeking to overturn the election results. Nevada Republicans lost all court cases involving allegations of voter fraud.

McDonald’s attorney, Richard Wright, was unavailable Wednesday. Defense attorney George Kelesis told KLAS he had “no comment about the FBI.”

The subpoenas, issued in late January, said in part, “… We are seeking information about your role and participation in the purported slate of electors casting votes for Donald Trump and, to the extent relevant, your role in the events of January 6, 2021.”








FBI seizes Nevada GOP chairman's phone as part of fake elector investigation


FBI agents served a search warrant Wednesday on Nevada’s top GOP official, sources tell KLAS.




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

*Feds search home of former DOJ official Trump sought to install as AG: reports *
Federal law enforcement this week searched the home of Jeffrey Clark, the former Justice Department official accused of trying to use the agency to pursue former President Trump’s election fraud allegations, multiple news outlets reported Thursday.

According to The New York Times, Clark’s suburban Virginia home was searched on Wednesday, a day before the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack was set to hear from former DOJ officials about the internal strife in the Trump administration following the 2020 election.

A spokesman for the U.S. Attorney’s office in D.C. did not immediately respond when asked for comment on the reports.

Clark was central to Trump’s pressure campaign at the DOJ and Trump even weighed installing him as attorney general, according to previously released material.

The mid-level attorney, who specialized in environmental law, was one of Trump’s top advocates for forwarding election fraud claims. He pushed the DOJ to send a letter to Georgia asking it to hold off on certifying its election results so the Justice Department could announce an investigation into voter fraud there.

That pressure campaign came to a head at a Jan. 3 meeting in which Trump told his DOJ leadership he was weighing ousting them in favor of Clark, who had for days been pushing Trump allies’ claims around voter fraud.

Then-acting Attorney General Jeffrey Rosen and his deputy, Richard Donoghue, were surprised to get an email from Clark prior to their White House meeting promoting “various theories that seemed to be derived from the internet,” according to Donoghue. 

That included a theory that the Chinese government may have hacked into Dominion voting machines through a smart thermostat. He followed with a request for an intelligence community briefing on the matter along with the request to send the letter to Georgia election officials.








Feds search home of former DOJ official Trump sought to install as AG: reports


Federal law enforcement this week searched the home of Jeffrey Clark, the former Department of Justice (DOJ) official accused of trying to use the agency to pursue former President Trump’s election…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *Feds search home of former DOJ official Trump sought to install as AG: reports *
> Federal law enforcement this week searched the home of Jeffrey Clark, the former Justice Department official accused of trying to use the agency to pursue former President Trump’s election fraud allegations, multiple news outlets reported Thursday.
> 
> According to The New York Times, Clark’s suburban Virginia home was searched on Wednesday, a day before the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack was set to hear from former DOJ officials about the internal strife in the Trump administration following the 2020 election.
> ...


How about a search of his coconspirator Donald Trump?
This is getting very close to Donald, this guy has no pardon and will want any deal he can get. All those with pardons are squealing their heads off and laughing at this sucker.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Feds search home of Jeffrey Clark, former DOJ official who pushed Trump's false election fraud claims


Federal investigators on Wednesday conducted a search of the home of former Justice Department official Jeffrey Clark, people briefed on the matter tell CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about a search of his coconspirator Donald Trump?
> This is getting very close to Donald, this guy has no pardon and will want any deal he can get. All those with pardons are squealing their heads off and laughing at this sucker.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Brick by brick...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

printer said:


> Brick by brick...


There are enough bricks to bury Trump under a mile high pile.


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are enough bricks to bury Trump under a mile high pile.


"I asked my lawyers, it is their fault they gave me bad advice."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

printer said:


> "I asked my lawyers, it is their fault they gave me bad advice."


All 100 of them!


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 23, 2022)

Cracks * knuckles and smiles


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2022)

printer said:


>


so it looks like eastman will be the first rat to make a deal. he'll nail trump's fat ass to the wall so fast the nails will glow red...he's a fucking lawyer, he's not going to take the blame for a fucking thing, trump, rudy, meadows...EVERYONE he knows anything about is going to get sold out, cheap


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

*At least four House GOP lawmakers asked for pardons after Jan. 6*
The Jan. 6 committee investigating the attack on the Capitol revealed Thursday that Republican Reps. Matt Gaetz (Fla.) Mo Brooks (Ala.) Louie Gohmert (Texas) and Andy Biggs (Ariz.) asked for a presidential pardon for their role in voting to overturn election results in certain states on Jan. 6, 2021.

Rep. Adam Kinzinger (R-Ill.), a member of the panel who played an elevated role in Thursday’s proceedings, presented an email from Brooks, dated Jan. 11, 2021, in which the congressman asked for presidential pardons for himself, Gaetz, and lawmakers who objected to the Electoral College vote for Arizona and Pennsylvania.

“President Trump asked me to send you this letter. This letter is also pursuant to a request from Matt Gaetz,” the email reads.

“As such, I recommend that President give general (all purpose) pardons to the following groups of people:,” the email adds. “Every Congressman and Senator who voted to reject the electoral vote submission of Arizona and Pennsylvania.”

The panel also showed a video of former special assistant to the president Cassidy Hutchinson saying Gaetz and Brooks “both advocated for there to be a blanket pardon” for members of Congress involved with a meeting that took place on Dec, 21, 2020, presumably the huddle at the White House that focused on overturning the 2020 presidential election.

She also said Gaetz and Brooks advocated for a blanket pardon for “a handful of other members that weren’t at the Dec. 21 meeting.” Those were meant to be “preemptive pardons,” she noted.

Additionally, Hutchinson said “Gaetz was personally pushing for a pardon, and he was doing so since early December,” but said she did not know why.

Gaetz reached out to Hutchinson asking for a meeting with Meadows “about receiving a presidential pardon,” according to her closed-door testimony presented at Thursday’s hearing.

Hutchinson said Biggs, Gohmert and Rep. Scott Perry (R-Pa.) also asked for pardons, but did not reveal more details.

And she said Rep. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio), a fierce defender of Trump, “talked about congressional pardons, but he never asked me for one,” noting that he was largely inquiring about whether or not the White House was going to grant the lawmaker pardons.








Jan. 6 panel names six House GOP lawmakers who asked for pardons


The Jan. 6 committee investigating the attack on the Capitol revealed Thursday that at least a half-dozen Republican lawmakers asked for presidential pardons for their role in voting to overturn el…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

*Filmmaker: Trump ‘irate,’ ‘depressed’ following Jan. 6 *
A filmmaker who recorded interviews with former President Trump, former Vice President Mike Pence and members of Trump’s family in the lead-up to and following the 2020 election said Trump appeared “quite irate and quite depressed and frustrated” when he interviewed him after the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection. 

Alex Holder spoke to CBS’s Norah O’Donnell after sitting for a private two-hour deposition with the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol attack. The committee issued a subpoena to Holder last week for material he obtained while filming the end of Trump’s reelection campaign for a three-part documentary. 

Holder said in a statement on Tuesday that he provided to the committee interviews he conducted with Trump, Pence, Ivanka Trump, Jared Kushner, Donald Trump Jr. and Eric Trump since September 2020, along with footage of the Capitol riot. 

Holder told O’Donnell that he also spoke to Trump a second time following the insurrection, in Bedminster, N.J., where he said the former president was “more jovial and content.” 

He said Trump did not seem to realize his role in encouraging the rioters who were present at the Capitol on Jan. 6. He said it would be “fair” to say Trump did not accept any responsibility for what happened on that day. 

“I think what was staggering was that he essentially gave the reason why they were there without fully understanding that he was responsible for that reason,” Holder said. 

He said that viewers may have different impressions about whether Trump expressed remorse about the day’s events. 

CBS reported that Holder told reporters he also interviewed Trump once before the insurrection occurred.








Filmmaker: Trump ‘irate,’ ‘depressed’ following Jan. 6


A filmmaker who recorded interviews with former President Trump, former Vice President Mike Pence and members of Trump’s family in the lead-up to and following the 2020 election said Trump appeared…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

*Judge asks DOJ to explain whether Meadows is immune from House Jan. 6 subpoena*
A federal judge on Friday asked the Justice Department to explain its view on whether former White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows is immune from a congressional subpoena issued by the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack.

The inquiry from U.S. District Judge Carl J. Nichols comes a little over three weeks after the department said it would not prosecute Meadows for contempt of Congress despite the House referring him for criminal charges for defying the select committee’s subpoena.

Nichols is presiding over a civil suit Meadows filed against the select committee late last year challenging its subpoena. His brief order issued on Thursday appears to give the department the option of declining to weigh in on the matter.

The judge invited the DOJ to address “its view as to whether Plaintiff is entitled to absolute or qualified testimonial immunity from the subpoena at issue in this case.”

If the department chooses to weigh in, it will provide the first public explanation of why it chose to spare Meadows from prosecution, while filing criminal contempt charges against former White House trade advisor Peter Navarro and Steve Bannon, who had once served as a White House strategist to former President Trump. The Justice Department also declined to charge Trump’s social media guru Dan Scavino for defying a select committee subpoena.

In his legal case against the committee, Meadows has cited DOJ advisory legal memoranda dating back to the 1980’s that have consistently held that senior White House officials enjoy absolute immunity from congressional subpoenas.

With the select committee in the midst of its series of public hearings and appearing to wrap up its investigation, it’s unclear whether lawmakers will be able to secure anything of value from Meadows at this point.

But the DOJ’s refusal to charge Meadows has added to the tension between the two branches’ respective Jan. 6 investigations. Earlier this month, Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) and Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.), the chair and vice chair of the select committee, blasted the DOJ for its decision.

“While today’s indictment of Peter Navarro was the correct decision by the Justice Department, we find the decision to reward Mark Meadows and Dan Scavino for their continued attack on the rule of law puzzling,” Thompson and Cheney said in a joint statement on June 3. “Mr. Meadows and Mr. Scavino unquestionably have relevant knowledge about President Trump’s role in the efforts to overturn the 2020 election and the events of January 6th. We hope the Department provides greater clarity on this matter.”








Judge asks DOJ to explain whether Meadows is immune from House Jan. 6 subpoena


A federal judge on Friday asked the Justice Department to explain its view on whether former White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows is immune from a congressional subpoena issued by the House comm…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)

printer said:


> *At least four House GOP lawmakers asked for pardons after Jan. 6*
> The Jan. 6 committee investigating the attack on the Capitol revealed Thursday that Republican Reps. Matt Gaetz (Fla.) Mo Brooks (Ala.) Louie Gohmert (Texas) and Andy Biggs (Ariz.) asked for a presidential pardon for their role in voting to overturn election results in certain states on Jan. 6, 2021.
> 
> Rep. Adam Kinzinger (R-Ill.), a member of the panel who played an elevated role in Thursday’s proceedings, presented an email from Brooks, dated Jan. 11, 2021, in which the congressman asked for presidential pardons for himself, Gaetz, and lawmakers who objected to the Electoral College vote for Arizona and Pennsylvania.
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5153626


Donald is toast, no wonder all the GOP candidates are running away from him like he's on fire and about to explode. Mitch is gonna toss Donald under the bus. 

Do republicans voters even think there is a problem with overthrowing the government? They might know Trump is guilty, but do they care?


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5153626


Sure, everybody knew it, we saw it live. But the problem is half the people think he was lawfully allowed to do it. And then if he wasn't, he was doing it for the good of the country as the Democrats stole the election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

*Tom Nichols: What Are Trump Supporters Afraid Of?*
239,363 views Jun 23, 2022 As more revelations come out in the Jan. 6th hearings, the threats against committee members increase. Tom Nichols takes a look at the underlying fear from Trump supporters that may be driving the anger.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2022)

LOL










Federal agents search former Trump-era DOJ official Jeffrey Clark's home


Federal agents have searched the Virginia home of a Trump-era Justice Department official who championed efforts by President Donald Trump to overturn the results of the 2020 election.




www.pbs.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

*J6 hearing: Trump's criminal intent proved; members of congress who sought pardons identified*
11,504 views Jun 23, 2022 The fifth January 6 select committee public hearing was blockbuster. There was important testimony from Department of Justice officials proving Donald Trump's criminal intent. The hearing also revealed the members of Congress who sought pardons for their role in the insurrection. Finally, there was significant evidence of a dramatic showdown between Trump and his DOJ officials who threatened to resign en masse if Trump appointed Jeffrey Clark as acting Attorney General. Clark had pledged to do Trump corrupt bidding to overturn the election results if Trump would make him AG. 

In a related story, federal authorities just searched Jeffrey Clark's Virginia home in an escalation of DOJ's criminal investigation of the insurrection.


----------



## printer (Jun 23, 2022)

*British filmmaker says he expected Jan. 6 violence: ‘I thought it would be even worse’ *
The British filmmaker whose crew documented former President Trump and his circle around the 2020 election said he predicted violence would take place on Jan. 6, 2021, and believed the attack on the Capitol “would be even worse.”

Filmmaker Alex Holder told CBS’ Norah O’Donnell in an interview broadcast Thursday that on the eve of the Capitol riot he joked with his crew, “You know the president’s gonna tell everyone to march on the Capitol.”

“We sort of prepared for that potentially happening,” the filmmaker told O’Donnell.

As his crew documented the rallies and events leading up to Jan. 6 last year, Holder said the “volume of rhetoric and sort of the belligerence that was coming out post-election was so significant” that it “had to end with something violent.”

“Even if you look at the way the campaign was going on before, the idea of the election being something that was going to be irregular was already coming up during that time as well,” Holder said.

Holder documented Trump around the 2020 election as well as before and after the Capitol attack. The filmmaker testified for a two-hour closed door deposition on Thursday with the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 riot

He also turned over material to the panel. Along with footage of the Capitol riot, Holder said he provided interviews he conducted with Trump, former Vice President Mike Pence, Trump’s eldest daughter Ivanka Trump and her husband Jared Kushner, Donald Trump Jr. and Eric Trump since September 2020.

The House committee held its fifth hearing on Thursday. It has postponed its final two hearings until July, in part because it obtained new evidence lawmakers will have to sift through.

Holder on Thursday told CBS’ O’Donnell that the evidence he provided, including the interviews with Trump, would contain some new revelations.

Although he was close to Trump’s orbit at the time, Holder said the outcome of Jan. 6 was inevitable because of Trump’s rhetoric.

“You’re telling 75 million people that their election doesn’t count, and they, you know, believe you,” he added. “You’re their president, and they voted for you, and you’re saying that their election doesn’t count, and then what — what else is gonna happen?”








British filmmaker says he expected Jan. 6 violence: ‘I thought it would be even worse’


The British filmmaker whose crew documented former President Trump and his circle around the 2020 election said he predicted violence would take place on Jan. 6, 2021, and believed the attack on th…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2022)

This film is one of the reasons they changed the J6 hearings schedule, here is a peek.






*Exclusive: New Doc. Footage Shows Trump Saying ‘Stupid People’ Refused To Support Big Lie*
181,649 views Jun 23, 2022 Filmmaker Alex Holder--who was deposed by the Jan. 6 committee on Thursday and has turned over footage to the committee--joins Joy Reid with an exclusive new clip from his all-access Donald Trump docuseries, "Unprecedented," which was filmed before and after the attack on the Capitol. The director gives Joy his take on the former president's alleged beliefs about President Biden winning the 2020 election saying, "He definitely believed that he had won."


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so it looks like eastman will be the first rat to make a deal. he'll nail trump's fat ass to the wall so fast the nails will glow red...he's a fucking lawyer, he's not going to take the blame for a fucking thing, trump, rudy, meadows...EVERYONE he knows anything about is going to get sold out, cheap


i agree. trump thinks eastman is gonna be the fall guy and that dude is cutting bait. these 60 year old white guys aren't gonna do hard time for trump


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

printer said:


> *British filmmaker says he expected Jan. 6 violence: ‘I thought it would be even worse’ *
> The British filmmaker whose crew documented former President Trump and his circle around the 2020 election said he predicted violence would take place on Jan. 6, 2021, and believed the attack on the Capitol “would be even worse.”
> 
> Filmmaker Alex Holder told CBS’ Norah O’Donnell in an interview broadcast Thursday that on the eve of the Capitol riot he joked with his crew, “You know the president’s gonna tell everyone to march on the Capitol.”
> ...


if he was expecting that kind of reaction, why didn't he report it to someone? the fbi isn't hard to get ahold of...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


i know those people exist, but it just punches you in the gut to see how fucking deluded and ignorant they are, how they refuse to even look at anything that doesn't support their fantasies...
but we keep letting these delusional nut jobs vote.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i agree. trump thinks eastman is gonna be the fall guy and that dude is cutting bait. these 60 year old white guys aren't gonna do hard time for trump


It doesn't look like they need Eastman and he can't deal away enough to avoid leaving prison in a body bag. Trump gave out pardons to his inner circle and they are all squealing their heads off with no 5th amendment protection for these kind of federal charges. Julian is coming to America and that might mean leverage on Roger Stone, he was also the conduit between Trump and those who lead the sacking of the capitol. It might be worth it to tie Trump directly to the violence. One thing is for sure, the guilty in Trump world are freaking out, including those in congress, who are starting to sweat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know those people exist, but it just punches you in the gut to see how fucking deluded and ignorant they are, how they refuse to even look at anything that doesn't support their fantasies...
> but we keep letting these delusional nut jobs vote.


Cut off the bullshit that drives and directs their delusions, while stoking their fear, the crazy and stupid are confused and when people get confused they often become angry. You can censor the truth or bury it in bullshit, both are equally effective as evidenced by America and Russia. America buries the truth for the vulnerable and bigoted under a mountain of "alternative facts" and spin, Russia does that too and censors the news. The difference is in America, bigotry removes the choice and in Russia the government does, helped a lot by bigotry too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

*Joe: January 6 Hearings About As Compelling As Anything Since Watergate*
57,611 views Jun 24, 2022 The Morning Joe panel recaps the key takeaways of Day Five of the January 6 Committee hearings, which showed Trump wanted DOJ to promote his interests.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

*Joe On Day Five takeaways: Patriotic Americans Put The Future Of The Country Over Political Party*
29,549 views Jun 24, 2022 On Day Five of the January 6 Committee hearings, Senior officials whom Trump had appointed testified that they tried to explain the department’s unique role to him: They worked for the American people and represented the federal government.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

*A Chilling Portrait Of T****'s Attempt To Steal The Election By Weaponizing The DOJ*
1,079,821 views Jun 24, 2022 Today the Jan. 6th Committee painted a chilling and criminally insane portrait of the former president's attempt to steal the election by weaponizing the Department of Justice.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cut off the bullshit that drives and directs their delusions, while stoking their fear, the crazy and stupid are confused and when people get confused they often become angry. You can censor the truth or bury it in bullshit, both are equally effective as evidenced by America and Russia. America buries the truth for the vulnerable and bigoted under a mountain of "alternative facts" and spin, Russia does that too and censors the news. The difference is in America, bigotry removes the choice and in Russia the government does, helped a lot by bigotry too.


a lot of the bullhsit that drives this insanity is on social media...which has been pretty hard to police so far. the same laws that guarantee you the right to free speech also make it difficult to choose who is worthy of censorship, and who is simply expressing their right to free speech. some of it is obvious, and some of it is insidious shit that looks harmless at first glance...how many people are we supposed to assign to policing all media? what authority do we give them? who supervises them, to make sure they aren't abusing that authority?
the answer to the problem is obvious, the big red devil is in the details


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Joe: January 6 Hearings About As Compelling As Anything Since Watergate*
> 57,611 views Jun 24, 2022 The Morning Joe panel recaps the key takeaways of Day Five of the January 6 Committee hearings, which showed Trump wanted DOJ to promote his interests.


i wonder how long it will be till Mika gets pissed about Joe cutting her off and taking over? i know it's his show, but he just talks over her in mid sentence half the time...i would eventually smack him off his chair and walk out....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a lot of the bullhsit that drives this insanity is on social media...which has been pretty hard to police so far. the same laws that guarantee you the right to free speech also make it difficult to choose who is worthy of censorship, and who is simply expressing their right to free speech. some of it is obvious, and some of it is insidious shit that looks harmless at first glance...how many people are we supposed to assign to policing all media? what authority do we give them? who supervises them, to make sure they aren't abusing that authority?
> the answer to the problem is obvious, the big red devil is in the details


Well there are a lot of good ideas out there that can be put on the table and discussed. The algorithms on social media and YouTube promote some things and suppress other things already. What are other countries doing about this problem? Those with functioning liberal democracies?

A house divided cannot stand, people are being divided by made up trivial issues designed for profit and power. There are plenty of legitimate things to disagree on, but they are based on truth not lies and real problems, not bullshit issues whipped up by a wealthy right wing cabal using hate radio networks and foxnews. The public owns the airwaves and signals going down wires and can regulate, total free private speech applies to parks, soap boxes, the press and YouTube manifestos that nobody watches.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder how long it will be till Mika gets pissed about Joe cutting her off and taking over? i know it's his show, but he just talks over her in mid sentence half the time...i would eventually smack him off his chair and walk out....


She did marry him!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder how long it will be till Mika gets pissed about Joe cutting her off and taking over? i know it's his show, but he just talks over her in mid sentence half the time...i would eventually smack him off his chair and walk out....


Joe represents old republicans, before they went nuts and he brings a rightwing perspective to the show as do many of the guests. I post this and other things sometimes to demonstrate the public reaction to events, at least the public with enough brains to apprehend the danger the republicans represent. 

They have a domestic terrorist wing FFS that congressional republicans protect, a simple problem solved by domestic terrorist laws and a watch list with no gun and no fly. They will not pass any domestic terrorism laws to protect election workers because they depend on terrorism to win elections now. Drive out the good election people with death threats and harassment, then replace them with radical fascist fanatics on the state and local level. That's how I see it. The republicans are a terrorist organization with a political wing and J6 was just one manifestation of the monster they have become. They are a clear and present danger to the constitution, even the ones who upheld it, said they would vote for Trump again, presumably so he could finish off America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

*Detailing Crimes May Have Discouraged Trump From Pardons*
474,511 views Jun 24, 2022 An MSNBC panel looks at the members of Congress who were revealed by the January 6th Committee to have asked for pardons from Donald Trump for their role in his effort to negate his election loss, and considers the possibility that listing the crimes being pardoned was not something Trump was comfortable doing.


----------



## injinji (Jun 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder how long it will be till Mika gets pissed about Joe cutting her off and taking over? i know it's his show, but he just talks over her in mid sentence half the time...i would eventually smack him off his chair and walk out....


I've never been bothered by Morning Joe. Of course, I've never watched him either.


----------



## injinji (Jun 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She did marry him!


I did not know that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She did marry him!


it must really be love...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

*Sen. Whitehouse On GOP Requests For Trump Pardons: ‘This Is Not Normal’*
129,705 views Jun 24, 2022 Judiciary Cmte. Democrat Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse joins MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell to react to the Jan. 6th Select Cmte. evidence showing at least six GOP House members sought pardons from Donald Trump during his final days in office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it must really be love...


He has a band and plays guitar too, she was on the show for years with him before they were married. I think the talking over her is part of the act, most couples watching have the same issues! They interview the journalists who break the stories the day before. He knows and is related to many Trumpers and knows how they think, but is not honest about their racism and bigotry or the hypocritical nature of their religious "faith". I guess if he was honest about it, he like so many others would lose family over the lies. That is another thing Trump did with his lies, divided families and set them on one another, if it isn't a crime, it should be.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## jsatch (Jun 24, 2022)

He will be in prison soon, you're sure of it


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> He will be in prison soon, you're sure of it


Is that the bar for the insurrectionists? It only matters if he ends up in jail? I don't know about you, but I actually like finding out what was actually happening, and not just the shit that Trump wanted leaked so that you trolls had something to spam to make the real shit seem less sexy.


----------



## printer (Jun 24, 2022)

jsatch said:


> He will be in prison soon, you're sure of it


And you are sure he will not be found guilty?


----------



## printer (Jun 25, 2022)

*Arizona GOP Chair Kelli Ward, Husband Subpoenaed Over Alternate Electors*
Arizona GOP Chair Kelli Ward and her husband, Michael Ward, were both subpoenaed by the Department of Justice Thursday for their alleged involvement in a plan to send alternate electors to Congress on Jan. 6, 2021, reports Politico.

The pair were among several pro-Trump activists who signed certificates claiming to be duly elected and qualified electors from Trump and Arizona.

The investigation stems from a notarized document sent to the National Archives in Washington, D.C., in December 2020, by a group of 11 Arizona Republicans who claimed to represent the "sovereign citizens of the Great State of Arizona" casting votes for a second term for former President Donald Trump and Vice President Mike Pence.

"This is an investigation based on allegations that our clients engaged in core First Amendment-protected activity, specifically, petitioning Congress for redress of grievances," said Alexander Kolodin, an attorney for the Wards.

The House Select Committee investigating the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol previously subpoenaed the Wards' phone records.

Kelli Ward was also subpoenaed for testimony and documents by the House Select Committee in February.

A CNN report said two others involved in the effort, Nancy Cottle and Loraine Pellegrino, who signed the false elector document as chair and secretary, also received subpoenas.

The House committee in a televised hearing Tuesday laid out plans by former Trump and his allies to deliver an alternate set of electors to former Pence ahead of the counting and certification of the presidential election during a joint session of Congress. 




__





Loading…






www.newsmax.com


----------



## printer (Jun 25, 2022)

*Jordan Klepper Confronts Clueless Trumpers With Jan. 6 Hearing Clips*





One of the biggest questions surrounding the January 6th committee hearings this month is whether Donald Trump’s most loyal supporters would even tune in, let alone be open to seeing him in a new light. Only _The Daily Show_’s Jordan Klepper had the idea to bring the hearings to them.

In his latest dispatch from MAGA country, Klepper traveled to a Trump rally in Mississippi to first find out whether anyone waiting to get in had been watching the hearings and then play them some of the most damning clips on an iPad and see what they made of them.

Unsurprisingly, he couldn’t find anyone who had been watching the proceedings, and that included one woman in a red Trump visor who was demanding an “investigation” to prove her theory that Nancy Pelosi was behind the insurrection.

(video unavailable in Canada)






Another pair of young women didn’t even know what Klepper was talking about when he mentioned January 6th. “Election Day?” one of them asked. They seemed similarly unfamiliar with the term “insurrection.”

Klepper began by showing Trump supporters the clip of Trump’s former attorney general Bill Barr calling “bullshit” on claims of a stolen election. Their only explanation for his decision to “turn on” Trump is that he was being paid to lie.

How ‘Daily Show’ Contributor Jordan Klepper Became the King of Humiliating Trump Fans

He then asked the same women who knew nothing about January 6th if they “trust” Ivanka Trump. When they said yes, he showed them the video of her agreeing with Barr’s assessment. After he slowly explained to them what they had just seen, they just were not willing—or able—to see the “Big Lie” for what it is.

“That doesn’t even look like her,” another man responded. “What do they got, clones out there these days? That might be a clone!”

“It’s almost like you’re confronted with it and your brain does somersaults to figure out, there must be some other reason!” Klepper replied with a laugh.








Jordan Klepper Confronts Clueless Trumpers With Jan. 6 Hearing Clips


CCOne of the biggest questions surrounding the January 6th committee hearings this month is whether Donald Trump’s most loyal supporters would even tune in, let alone be open to seeing him in a new light. Only The Daily Show’s Jordan Klepper had the idea to bring the hearings to them.In his...




ca.style.yahoo.com





Does not like the picture either but when I edit it the picture shows up. I am so confused.

Found it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540125156705714177


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Jordan Klepper Confronts Clueless Trumpers With Jan. 6 Hearing Clips*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These people paid between $4K and $9 K for a carnival show, they should pay a Japanese robotics firm to make them a RoboDonald to speak at the events. Seriously the rubes wouldn't know or care, maybe something for after he goes to prison, a virtual Donald could tour the south with a carnival traveling to the various county fairs...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2022)

*Lawyer says one major event makes it more likely Trump could face charges*
280,273 views Jun 25, 2022 Constitutional lawyer Page Pate says that former President Trump could face charges after the Department of Justice obtained a search warrant for the home of Jeffrey Clark, a top DOJ official in Trump's administration.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2022)

*Let's talk about the pardon requests....*


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2022)

Bummer it is not playable. NYTimes did a really interesting look into the Proud Boy's terrorist acts on Jan 6th.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Bummer it is not playable. NYTimes did a really interesting look into the Proud Boy's terrorist acts on Jan 6th.


its playable-just click on the Play on YouTube part


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

*At Least Six GOP Lawmakers Asked Trump For Pardons*
6,915 views Jun 26, 2022 Witnesses for the January 6 Committee, including a former White House lawyer, have named the Republican members of Congress who sought pardons after the insurrection. “In terms of proving criminal intent, this is some nice evidence,” says former U.S. Attorney Barbara McQuade. She joined Insider senior editor Kadia Tubman to discuss whether the Committee’s hearings are reaching conservatives.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *At Least Six GOP Lawmakers Asked Trump For Pardons*
> 6,915 views Jun 26, 2022 Witnesses for the January 6 Committee, including a former White House lawyer, have named the Republican members of Congress who sought pardons after the insurrection. “In terms of proving criminal intent, this is some nice evidence,” says former U.S. Attorney Barbara McQuade. She joined Insider senior editor Kadia Tubman to discuss whether the Committee’s hearings are reaching conservatives.


that picture on the front of the video says texas under greene, she represents georgia, not texas


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that picture on the front of the video says texas under greene, she represents georgia, not texas


Ya can't blame them for making the mistake, she's so stupid she should be from Texas!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

What I find funny is you can't be on a jury in most places if you are a felon, but a felon is allowed to appoint 3 of your SCOTUS justices! It can be easily proved Trump was a felon before he appointed his first judge and committed serious crimes while he was appointing judges, all this can be proved.

Trump's 3 justices lied and misled congress to gain their appointments, as did Alito and if the democrats can keep the house majority they can hold impeachment inquires on them and Clarence Thomas too for his wife and J6. They only need a simple majority for this and they could subpoena the entire court along with the clerks to testify on TV. J6 will give leverage over many people in the Whitehouse connected to their appointments. How thorough was Brett Kavanagh's vetting? It was cut short as I recall and the allegations were not perused as they should have been. Well the guy in the WH responsible for cutting that vetting short and the reasons for it, might now have his balls in a vice over J6, or someone else does who knows things.

If it were the republicans, they would pursue everybody to the grave over everything and crow about it when every guilty democrat went to jail and justice was impeached. They would destroy the lives of those, even distantly connected to J6 without a second though and set a mob on those they couldn't convict in court.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It can be easily proved Trump was a felon before he appointed his first judge


With the stipulation that the only useful proof is a conviction in criminal court, I disagree. Were it easy, it would have been done back then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> With the stipulation that the only useful proof is a conviction in criminal court, I disagree. Were it easy, it would have been done back then.


The DOJ decision on a sitting president made that impossible at the time with the Mueller report for instance, much less the stormy Daniels case and that predated his presidency with Cohen doing the time. As kingpin of that scheme Donald could have caught ten years on federal charges, they have his signature on checks and had several witnesses, it was a slam dunk documents case.


----------



## printer (Jun 26, 2022)

*Half in new poll say Trump tried to stay in office through illegal means*
Half of U.S. adults believe former President Trump planned to remain in the presidency through illegal and unconstitutional activities, according to a new CBS News-YouGov poll.

Three in 10 respondents believed Trump planned to stay in office through legal means, while 2 in 10 believed he did not plan to stay.

But the poll found that among Republicans, just 13 percent believed Trump planned to stay through illegal means. Half of Republicans said he was using legal processes to remain in the presidency, while more than a third — 37 percent — said he did not plan to stay.

Half of Republicans called the events of Jan. 6, 2021, “patriotism,” and 70 percent of Republicans said President Biden did not legitimately win the 2020 election, according to the poll.

The poll was conducted in the wake of public hearings held by the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack. Meanwhile, the Department of Justice (DOJ) is pursuing its own investigation.

Forty-six percent said they believed the House panel should recommend DOJ charge Trump with crimes, while 31 percent said the committee should recommend Trump not be charged. Twenty-three percent said the panel should not make a recommendation either way.

The poll found that those views were split on partisan lines. Eight in 10 Democrats said they think the committee should recommend criminal charges, compared to 44 percent of independents and 8 percent of Republicans.

The question of referring criminal charges has become a point of disagreement among some members of the committee.

The panel’s chairman, Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.), said earlier this month that the panel would not be issuing formal criminal referrals to DOJ, but Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.), the panel’s vice chairwoman, soon after said the question of referrals remained unresolved. 

Rep. Zoe Lofgren (D-Calif.), another member of the panel, said last week that the DOJ has to make its own decision.

Meanwhile, more Democrats watching from the sidelines are calling on the committee to make a criminal referral for Trump.

The poll found that Americans were evenly split on whether they thought charging Trump with crimes for Jan. 6 would help strengthen democracy in the United States.

Thirty-nine percent said clearing Trump of wrongdoing for the events of that day would help strengthen the country’s democracy.

The poll was conducted between June 22 and 24 through interviews with 2,265 U.S. adult residents. The margin of error is 2.6 percentage points.








Half in new poll say Trump tried to stay in office through illegal means


Half of U.S. adults believe former President Trump planned to remain in the presidency through illegal and unconstitutional activities, according to a new CBS News-YouGov poll. Three in 10 responde…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *Half in new poll say Trump tried to stay in office through illegal means*
> Half of U.S. adults believe former President Trump planned to remain in the presidency through illegal and unconstitutional activities, according to a new CBS News-YouGov poll.
> 
> Three in 10 respondents believed Trump planned to stay in office through legal means, while 2 in 10 believed he did not plan to stay.
> ...


Republicans make up around 24%, democrats 34% and independents who mostly lean right make up the rest as I recall. So a straight up poll without party affiliation would be a more useful way to present the data, though less dramatic. I believe over 60% of Americans believe Trump is guilty, if memory severs me and that number is likely to grow. It will grow even more when he is convicted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *Half in new poll say Trump tried to stay in office through illegal means*
> Half of U.S. adults believe former President Trump planned to remain in the presidency through illegal and unconstitutional activities, according to a new CBS News-YouGov poll.
> 
> Three in 10 respondents believed Trump planned to stay in office through legal means, while 2 in 10 believed he did not plan to stay.
> ...


This is from a month after J6 and we have seen no exculpatory evidence, quite the opposite, but for many facts don't matter, neither does the constitution.









Poll: 58 percent of Americans believe Trump should have been convicted


Respondents viewed the senators’ votes as acts of partisanship




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

It's kinda looking like Americans are too stupid to be free and need to be slaves under a hard master.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Percentage of Americans who say Trump was responsible for Jan. 6 drops: poll


The percentage of Americans who say former President Trump was responsible for the Jan. 6, 2021, riot at the U.S. Capitol dropped to 45 percent in an NBC News poll released on Monday. About 17 perc…




thehill.com





*Percentage of Americans who say Trump was responsible for Jan. 6 drops: poll*

*The percentage of Americans who say former President Trump was responsible for the Jan. 6, 2021, riot at the U.S. Capitol dropped to 45 percent in an NBC News poll released on Monday.

About 17 percent of respondents said the former president is solely responsible for the rioting, while 28 percent say he is mainly responsible, according to the survey.

In January 2021, 52 percent of respondents said Trump was responsible, with 28 percent saying he was solely responsible and 24 percent saying he was mainly responsible.

By comparison, the percentage of Americans in the new poll who say Trump was “not really” responsible for Jan. 6 grew to 35 percent, up from 29 percent in January 2021. About 20 percent of Americans now say he is somewhat responsible, up from 18 percent 18 months ago.*

The findings come as the House select committee investigating the Capitol riot prepares for its first public hearing Thursday night. Lawmakers are expected to present their findings to the public after collecting thousands of documents and conducting more than 1,000 interviews.

On Jan. 6, 2021, a mob of Trump’s supporters stormed the Capitol in an attempt to overturn certification of the 2020 election, which the former president and his supporters continue to claim, without evidence, was stolen. The rioting came shortly after Trump held a rally, dubbed “Stop the Steal,” on the White House Ellipse.


----------



## printer (Jun 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Republicans make up around 24%, democrats *34% and independents who mostly lean right* make up the rest as I recall. So a straight up poll without party affiliation would be a more useful way to present the data, though less dramatic. I believe over 60% of Americans believe Trump is guilty, if memory severs me and that number is likely to grow. It will grow even more when he is convicted.


You know, you can use the RINO word, it is ok.


----------



## printer (Jun 26, 2022)

Not getting enough of a J6 fix? Stumbled upon this.









January 6 Clearinghouse


Welcome to this all-source, public resource for analysts, researchers, investigators, journalists, educators, and the public at large.




www.justsecurity.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

printer said:


> You know, you can use the RINO word, it is ok.


I gotta tell ya, the experiment in mass psychology and tribalism south of the border is both fascinating and terrifying for a Canadian. The willful blindness of tens of millions of people to a POS like Trump is something that has to be seen to be believed. Nobody could have predicted this level of lunacy 20 years ago and it's hard to believe the same place elected Obama twice and then grab them by the pussy Trump. Who would have thought someone like Trump would have captivated the family values crowd of Christians, Donald was as close as it gets to the Antichrist and the embodiment of the 7 deadly sins!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

*Michael Cohen issues URGENT WARNING to Trump’s Jan 6 Co-Conspirators*
35,414 views Jun 26, 2022 Michael Cohen, Donald Trump's former attorney and fixer, appeared on MSNBC today and gave his advice to Trump's Jan 6 co-conspirators.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2022)

*This is how Trump supporters reacted to seeing parts of Jan. 6 hearing*
307,679 views Jun 26, 2022 CNN's Jim Acosta talks to "The Daily Show with Trevor Noah" contributor Jordan Klepper about the MAGA rally he attended in Mississippi where Klepper talked to Trump supporters about Jan. 6 and the Congressional hearing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

Breaking news, the committee meets tomorrow at 1 PM with new important evidence! Big change of plans folks, means big news!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

Jan. 6 Panel Sets Surprise Hearing After New Evidence Emerges


The House panel investigating last year’s insurrection at the US Capitol called a surprise hearing for Tuesday to “present recently obtained evidence and receive witness testimony,” according to statement.




www.bloomberg.com





*House Jan. 6 Panel Calls Surprise Hearing Tuesday to Present New Evidence*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

I have to say, for them to change the schedule like this, must mean they have found blockbuster evidence when things shook loose with the first hearings. They would not do this, except for something very important and they recently got a lot of new evidence, so they are gonna be making big news tomorrow and 1 PM EST. It sure got my interest!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Jan. 6 panel calls surprise hearing to present new evidence


The hearing comes after Congress left Washington for a two-week recess.




www.wfsb.com





*House Jan. 6 panel calls surprise hearing Tuesday*
WASHINGTON (AP) — The House Jan. 6 panel says it is calling a surprise hearing on Tuesday to present “recently obtained evidence.”

The hearing comes after Congress left Washington for a two-week recess. Lawmakers on the panel investigating the 2021 insurrection said last week that there would be no more hearings until July.

The subject of the hearings is so far unclear. A spokesman for the panel declined to comment on its substance.

The panel had at least two more hearings planned for July, which lawmakers said would focus on domestic extremists who breached the Capitol that day and on what then-President Donald Trump was doing as the violence unfolded.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

January 6 committee unexpectedly adds new hearing for Tuesday | CNN Politics


The committee investigating the Capitol Hill insurrection on January 6, 2021, has added an unexpected public hearing for Tuesday afternoon, the committee announced Monday.




www.cnn.com





*January 6 committee unexpectedly adds new hearing for Tuesday*

CNN — 
The committee investigating the Capitol Hill insurrection on January 6, 2021, has added a previously unexpected public hearing for Tuesday afternoon, the committee announced Monday.

The panel has not revealed the hearing’s topic.

The announcement came as a surprise to many as the committee had said it was not going to resume its hearings until mid-July. Democratic Rep. Bennie Thompson of Mississippi, the committee’s chairman, told reporters last week that the panel needed more time to go through the new documentary footage it received from documentarian Alex Holder, who possesses never-before-seen footage of Trump and his family, new information from the National Archives, and new tips coming in through the panel’s tip line since the hearings started in order to move forward with its hearings

The committee did not reveal the witness list or topic but said it would “present recently obtained evidence and receive witness testimony.”

Tuesday’s hearing starts at 1 p.m. ET. It will be the panel’s sixth hearing this month.

In its first five hearings, the committee laid out how former President Donald Trump knew he lost the 2020 presidential election but pressured former Vice President Mike Pence, state officials, and the Department of Justice to work to keep him in office anyway. Members on the committee previously laid out that its final two hearings would focus on the role domestic extremist groups played in attacking the Capitol on January 6 and would fill in the gaps of what Trump was doing as the violence at the Capitol unfolded.

Holder’s “Unprecedented” three-part docuseries about the 2020 election will be released on Discovery Plus, which is owned by CNN’s parent company, later this summer. The documentary includes never-before-seen footage of the Trump family on the campaign trail and their reactions to the outcome of the election.


----------



## printer (Jun 27, 2022)

*They Found The Pee Tapes!! They Found The Pee Tapes!! *


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I have to say, for them to change the schedule like this, must mean they have found blockbuster evidence when things shook loose with the first hearings. They would not do this, except for something very important and they recently got a lot of new evidence, so they are gonna be making big news tomorrow and 1 PM EST. It sure got my interest!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


It could be something else. The J6 producers might be doing this to stay on top of the news cycle and not lose the public’s attention despite attention hogging by Repugs.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2022)

Tomorrow may have something to do with this.

Rumor says Merrick Garland had a real reason to travel to Ukraine, Ukraine intelligence has evidence of one American lawmaker is a agent of Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

*‘Recently Obtained Evidence’ Prompts New Jan. 6 Hearing*
141,123 views Jun 27, 2022 ABC News chief Washington correspondent Jonathan Karl, New York Times Washington correspondent Mike Schmidt, and Washington Post congressional investigation reporter Jackie Alemany weigh in on what may have prompted the January 6th committee to announce a surprise hearing tomorrow


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 27, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Tomorrow may have something to do with this.
> 
> Rumor says Merrick Garland had a real reason to travel to Ukraine, Ukraine intelligence has evidence of one American lawmaker is a agent of Russia.


Man, I am so ready for this shit to start getting exposed. But at the same time it is such a bummer that someone would sell out our country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

Well, there is both urgency and very tight secrecy surrounding tomorrows J6 hearing, along with increased capitol hill security. It involves personal live testimony and the presentation of new evidence that has just come to light, something they could NOT withhold from the public and possibly DOJ. This is very unusual folks, they had a good plan for the hearings and they for sure did not want to interrupt the stink over abortion rights and take it out of the news cycle. The abortion ruling is better in the news cycle for the democrats than J6, so it must be earth shattering for them to bump their number one issue out of the news.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

*Trump Insider Raided! Coup Plotter Has Phone Seized In ‘Bad News’ For MAGA-World*
179,268 views Jun 27, 2022 The Jan. 6 committee announced a surprise new Jan. 6 hearing, citing “recently obtained evidence” and new “witness testimony.” The identity of the witness remains unknown. This comes as former Trump lawyer and coup mastermind John Eastman claims feds seized his phone after executing a search warrant on behalf of the Justice Department. MSNBC’s Ari Melber is joined by former Watergate prosecutor Nick Akerman to discuss.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Insider Raided! Coup Plotter Has Phone Seized In ‘Bad News’ For MAGA-World*
> 179,268 views Jun 27, 2022 The Jan. 6 committee announced a surprise new Jan. 6 hearing, citing “recently obtained evidence” and new “witness testimony.” The identity of the witness remains unknown. This comes as former Trump lawyer and coup mastermind John Eastman claims feds seized his phone after executing a search warrant on behalf of the Justice Department. MSNBC’s Ari Melber is joined by former Watergate prosecutor Nick Akerman to discuss.


I’m not really dancing but it’s a solid shuffle


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m not really dancing but it’s a solid shuffle


This slice of history is an excellent lesson in not counting one’s chickens until they’re convicted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

The January 6th hearings are a result of Pelosi out thinking and out maneuvering Trump and McCarthy. Trump fucked himself and McCarthy didn't argue with him. Meadows either has a pardon, or will end up turning on Trump, executive privilege will do him no good and a pardon means he's an open book, or he goes to prison for contempt or perjury. Eastman and Clarke were conspiring with Trump directly and they have both of them by the balls and neither wants to go to prison until they get out in bags. Rudy probably has a pardon and is talking his head off too and I'm sure Donald must be freaking and sweating, or he's as dumb as a stump. 

He can't pardon himself and anybody he did pardon will turn on him without a second thought, anybody he didn't pardon with evidence against him, will be looking for a deal. Donald is fucked in every which way possible and has a thousand Justice swords of evidence pointing directly at him. They will prove his guilt in multiple crimes, each one in multiple ways, beyond a reasonable doubt. Then there's Georgia and the civil actions, perhaps crimes in NY too, but Georgia trials are on TV and the J6 hearings sewed up that case too with overwhelming evidence beyond a reasonable doubt. I dunno who is gonna nail Donald first the feds or Georgia, Georgia would be better because the trials are on TV, while federal trials are not and if a federal trial should be televised, it should be Trump's. Justice not only needs to be done, it needs to be seen to be done too.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 27, 2022)

Somebody please tell TFG because he's been keenly interested in the hearing developments.

Why would anyone go near that windbag when he's in his tantrum stage?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Somebody please tell TFG because he's been keenly interested in the hearing developments.
> 
> Why would anyone go near that windbag when he's in his tantrum stage?


Video of him freaking out watching the hearings on TV would be worth a lot of cash! He'd better hope he doesn't have one of those TVs with a camera and mic in it, that was hacked or even bugged by the FBI!

That's why I want to see a TV trial in Georgia, preferably with a black no nonsense female judge, who will chain the fucker to his chair and gag him on national TV, if he won't STFU. It would be epic TV!


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 27, 2022)

Uh oh, it gets worser. I think the TFG also has set his sights on screwing up the stock market to spite Biden.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/trump-tied-spac-tumbles-disclosing-133826956.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

Ron is fucked and I believe he's running for election. He would look good in a federal prison uniform and the democrats could gain enough of a senate majority through criminal convictions alone!  

Donald fucked them all, the capital insurrection was the key to unravelling it all, if they never sacked the capitol, they would have probably got away with everything else.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Tracking Ron Johnson’s Lies About His Role In Fake Elector Scheme*
33,314 views Jun 27, 2022 Last week, the Jan. 6 committee revealed shocking evidence implicating Republican Sen. Ron Johnson and his office in Donald Trump's coup plot. Since then, Johnson has tried to deny, minimize, and spin his role in trying to overturn the will of the people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

*Trump's criminal intent*
31,699 views Jun 27, 2022 The House select committee investigating the attack on the US Capitol announced that it will hold a previously unscheduled hearing to provide newly acquired evidence and testimony about the insurrection. 

In another January 6 development, former attorney General Eric Holder lays out the overwhelming evidence of Donald Trump's criminal intent and suggests that any defense that relied on a claim that Trump lacked corrupt intent would be "laughed" out of court.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2022)

*BREAKING: Footage of FBI Agents Seizing Trump Lawyer John Eastman’s Phone RELEASED!!*
23,546 views Jun 27, 2022 Last Wednesday, the Department of Justice seized the phone of former Trump attorney John Eastman as part of their January 6 probe. Now, we have the video.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 28, 2022)

https://www.rawstory.com/january-6-senate-sergent-michael-stenger/


> Fox reporter Chad Pergram is reporting that the Senate Sergeant at Arms who was in charge during the attack on Congress on Jan. 6 has died.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

It’s gonna be a great day 
Just my hunch as I await Mark Meadows chief of staff testifying 
USA USA USA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

Let the mass death threats begin, as the GOP terrorist wing steps up. They think her life is at risk, so does she apparently, at risk from republican terrorists.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Former Meadows aide Cassidy Hutchinson to testify*
53,923 views Jun 28, 2022 Cassidy Hutchinson, an aide to former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows and a witness to many critical events and conversations, is expected to testify publicly before the select committee investigating the January 6, 2021, US Capitol attack, according to two sources familiar with the matter. CNN's Kristen Holmes reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

*Let's talk about rumors and the surprise hearing today....*


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2022)

Hard to keep up with the changes.

*Ron Johnson's story keeps changing: He told a reporter "there was never going to be a chance of disallowing any elector."*
*What happened: *The story Sen. Ron Johnson (R-Wis.) is telling about his actions on Jan. 6, 2021, continues to change. Let's catch up with where the claims have gone. 

*June 21: *The Jan. 6 panel reveals that a top aide to Johnson tried to get false, pro-Trump electors to Vice President Mike Pence moments before the certification of the Electoral College began. Johnson dismisses it as a "non-story" and says he has "no idea" who tried to deliver them. 
*June 22: *We report that the assertion by Johnson's aide, in a text to Pence's senior aide, that the National Archives didn't receive the false elector certificates from Michigan and Wisconsin was untrue. 
*June 23: *Johnson acknowledges facilitating a connection between Jim Troupis, then a Trump campaign counsel, and the aide, chief of staff Sean Riley, during a radio interview. He claims the slate came from the office of Rep. Mike Kelly (R-Pa.), though the congressman strongly denies that allegation. The Wisconsin senator says his involvement in the whole situation was "probably seconds, maybe a minute or two." 
*June 27: *In video posted Monday, Johnson seems to acknowledge the whole push was futile. "There was never going to be a chance of disallowing any elector," he tells journalist and activist Lauren Windsor in video uploaded to Twitter.
*Johnson's maintained *this whole episode is a "complete non-story." But he can't seem to get the details of it consistent. 
*Notably, *the Jan. 6 committee is holding a surprise hearing today about "recently obtained evidence." We'll keep our ears listening for any mentions of Johnson. 








Ron Johnson's story keeps changing: He told a reporter "there was never going to be a chance of disallowing any elector."


News and analysis from Capitol Hill for when you only have a few minutes, from POLITICO.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

printer said:


> Hard to keep up with the changes.
> 
> *Ron Johnson's story keeps changing: He told a reporter "there was never going to be a chance of disallowing any elector."*
> *What happened: *The story Sen. Ron Johnson (R-Wis.) is telling about his actions on Jan. 6, 2021, continues to change. Let's catch up with where the claims have gone.
> ...


The story he gives under oath is the one I'll believe, if it can be verified, however he will plead the 5th under oath. He is running in a swing state this fall, good luck with that! One for the dems I should think, depending on when he is indicted, he might not run. He is up to his eyeballs in the fake elector scheme and that was a criminal conspiracy.


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2022)

*Jan. 6 documentarian: Eric Trump felt potential of post-election violence was ‘fair game’*
A documentarian who conducted extensive interviews with former President Trump and his family following the 2020 election said Eric Trump was unconcerned about potential violence from Trump supporters reacting to false claims of mass election fraud.

Filmmaker Alex Holder, who spoke with the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 atttack on the Capitol on Thursday, told British newspaper The Independent in an interview published Monday that he had a foreboding feeling about the chance for violence when filming the documentary.

“When I asked Eric about the potential danger of sort of rhetoric and the sort of the belligerence, he felt that it was … fair game in that it … was sort of the equivalent on the other side of the political discourse, or he felt that it was the right thing to do … because the election was stolen,” he told the outlet.

But Holder told the British newspaper that he expected violence.

“The idea of violence, to me, seemed likely because of the fact that when you tell 75 million people that their vote didn’t count, and the person that’s telling you that is not just the guy you voted for, but also the incumbent President of the United States, the chance of violence was always there,” Holder told The Independent.

The Hill has reached out to the Trump Organization for comment.

The documentary’s existence has been the latest development for the House committee investigating Jan. 6 as it continues conducting public hearings. 

The committee on Monday suddenly announced a hearing for Tuesday afternoon, and the panel is expected to call as a witness Cassidy Hutchinson, a special assistant to Mark Meadows, Trump’s chief of staff.

Holder has turned over footage to the House committee he captured as the riot was unfolding at the Capitol and his interviews with Trump’s family.

Holder began his work on the documentary in September 2020, also conducting interviews with the former president, former Vice President Pence, Ivanka Trump, Jared Kushner, Donald Trump Jr. and Eric Trump.

The footage includes a wide range of developments in the final months of Trump’s presidency, including Trump telling Holder he was scared after getting COVID-19 and the moment Pence learned Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) wanted him to invoke the 25th Amendment.








Jan. 6 documentarian: Eric Trump felt potential of post-election violence was ‘fair game’


A documentarian who conducted extensive interviews with former President Trump and his family following the 2020 election said Eric Trump was unconcerned about potential violence from Trump support…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

Donald knows what Donald di and he is worried about what he did. They are laying on extraordinary security for her because of republican domestic terrorists. Republicans in congress partner with domestic terrorists in order to maintain minority rule in America and kill off democracy and the constitution. Time for the hearings.









'This is a bombshell': Trump aides left speechless by Hutchinson testimony


Aides to former President Donald Trump were left speechless amid the first half of Cassidy Hutchinson's testimony on Tuesday, acknowledging to CNN that her testimony was "a bombshell" with potentially huge repercussions for Trump.




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2022)

*Trump threw lunch against the wall over Barr interview, Hutchinson says*
Former Trump White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson testified on Tuesday that former President Trump was so upset that then-Attorney General William Barr dismissed claims of widespread election fraud that he threw his lunch at the wall in the West Wing dining room. 

Hutchinson recalled hearing noise from down the hall shortly after Barr’s interview with the Associated Press went live in which Barr said he had not seen evidence of widespread fraud in the 2020 election, despite Trump’s claims to the contrary. 

“I first noticed there was ketchup dripping down the wall, and there was a shattered porcelain plate,” Hutchinson testified to the House panel.

“The valet had articulated that the president was extremely angry at the attorney general’s AP interview and had thrown his lunch against the wall, which was causing them to have to clean up. “So I grabbed a towel and started wiping the ketchup off the wall to help the valet out.” 

Hutchinson said it was not the only time she’d heard of Trump losing his temper. She said there were “several times throughout my tenure with the chief of staff that I was aware of him either throwing dishes or flipping the table cloth.” 








Trump threw lunch against the wall over Barr interview, Hutchinson says


Former Trump White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson testified on Tuesday that former President Trump was so upset that then-Attorney General William Barr dismissed claims of widespread election fraud …




thehill.com





*Trump lunged at security detail, steering wheel to get to Capitol on Jan. 6, aide says*
Former President Trump lunged at his own security detail and at the steering wheel of the presidential vehicle when he was told he could not go to the Capitol to join his supporters on Jan. 6, a former top aide testified Tuesday.

Cassidy Hutchinson, a former White House aide, told the Jan. 6 committee investigating the riot at the Capitol that Trump had been pushing to go to the Capitol after giving a speech on the Ellipse on Jan. 6. 

Hutchinson told the committee that then-deputy chief of staff Tony Ornato told her that Trump was “irate” when Robert Engel, the special agent in charge for Secret Service on Jan. 6, told Trump when he got into the presidential limo that going to the Capitol would not be possible. 

“The president had a very strong, a very angry response to that,” Hutchinson testified. “Tony described him as being irate. The president said something to the effect of, ‘I’m the fucking president, take me up to the Capitol now.’” 

“[Engel] said, ‘Sir we have to go back to the West Wing,’” Hutchinson continued. “The president reached up towards the front of the vehicle to grab at the steering wheel. Mr. Engel grabbed his arm, said, ‘Sir you need to take your hand off the steering wheel, we’re going back to the West Wing we’re not going to the Capitol. 

“Trump then used free hand to lunge at Bobby Engel,” Hutchinson testified. 

Hutchinson told the committee neither Engel nor Ornato disputed the description of what had happened. 

Trump ultimately did not go to the Capitol with supporters, who went on to breach the building and delay the certification of Joe Biden’s electoral victory. Multiple people were killed in the ensuing chaos.








Trump lunged at security detail, steering wheel to get to Capitol on Jan. 6, aide says


Former President Trump lunged at his own security detail and at the steering wheel of the presidential vehicle when he was told he could not go to the Capitol to join his supporters on Jan. 6, 2021…




thehill.com





*Hutchinson says Trump knew Jan. 6 attendees had weapons: ‘They’re not here to hurt me’*
Ex-White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson on Tuesday testified that former President Trump and his former chief of staff Mark Meadows were both told attendees at the Jan. 6, 2021, Ellipse rally had weapons and that Trump was frustrated that security measures were keeping those with weapons from joining the rally crowd.

Hutchinson, a former top aide to Meadows, told the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol riot that Trump was “furious” that the Ellipse near the White House had not filled up to capacity for a rally on the morning of the Electoral College certification. 

“I was in the vicinity of a conversation where I overheard the president say something to the effect of, ‘I don’t f—— care that they have weapons. They’re not here to hurt me. Take the f—— mags away,’” Hutchinson testified. 

Hutchinson was referring to the magnetometers used by Secret Service to scan for weapons. 

Her deposition about Trump’s frustration and calls to overrule Secret Service was prefaced with testimony that former deputy chief of staff Tony Ornato had informed both Meadows and Trump that some of the attendees at the rally on Jan. 6 were carrying weapons. 

Hutchinson said Meadows did not look up from his phone as he was informed about the security situation at the rally. 

Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.), the vice chair of House Jan. 6 committee, also introduced audio of radio transmissions from law enforcement ahead of the rally at the Ellipse. Officers can be heard relaying reports of attendees carrying AR-15 rifles and Glock pistols. The committee learned some attendees had brass knuckles, knives, stun guns and other weapons confiscated after passing through the magnetometers. 

“President Trump was aware that a number of the individuals in the crowd had weapons and were wearing body armor. And here’s what President Trump instructed the crowd to do,” Cheney said, prefacing a clip of Trump telling the crowd on Jan. 6, “We’re going to walk down to the Capitol.” 








Hutchinson says Trump knew Jan. 6 attendees had weapons: ‘They’re not here to hurt me’


Ex-White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson on Tuesday testified that former President Trump and his former chief of staff Mark Meadows were both told attendees at the Jan. 6, 2021, Ellipse rally had we…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> He will be in prison soon, you're sure of it


He already is. No matter how many gold plated toilets he shits in, he still is stuck inside that repulsive body, with that twisted mind. He knows that everyone knows he is a loser. A sad, fat old man.


----------



## MickFoster (Jun 28, 2022)

I enjoyed it and I applaud her bravery, but there was nothing earth shaking.........a little disappointed.
I didn't see the reason for the emergency session.


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2022)

Talk about brave. This girl is 25 years old and willing to take on the trumpf shit slinging machine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm kind of proud of her stepping up like this.......


----------



## GoatSoup (Jun 28, 2022)

Now can we see the DOJ/FBI arrest TFG?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I enjoyed it but there was nothing earth shaking.........a little disappointed.
> I didn't see the reason for the emergency session.


Well we didn't know Donald wanted to lead his mob of morons personally at the capitol, freaked out, lunged at the steering wheel and was among the first to assault a federal law enforcement officer on Jan 6th.


----------



## MickFoster (Jun 28, 2022)

There will be plenty of people going to jail.........but trump won't be one of them..........unfortunately.


----------



## MickFoster (Jun 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well we didn't know Donald wanted to lead his mob of morons personally at the capitol, freaked out, lunged at the steering wheel and was among the first to assault a federal law enforcement officer on Jan 6th.


None of his temper tantrums surprise me at all.........but that's not against the law.........and in the scheme of things not important.
Except to reinforce our hatred for him.........his followers won't change their mind about him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> There will be plenty of people going to jail.........but trump won't be one of them..........unfortunately.


To my knowledge there is nothing in the law the can prevent a judge from imposing a sentence on Trump, if a jury convicts him of a serious felony. If Garland or an grand jury drops an indictment, he ain't any different than anybody else in the eyes of the law. Only a presidential pardon could save his ass and prison is looking more and more like a secure facility, since Donald has a large well armed domestic terrorist following. It looks like him and several other people (without pardons) will be getting out of prison in bags. 

Donald can't pardon himself, he will try, but the judge will probably set it aside and proceed to trial, while it worked it's way up the judicial food chain at lightspeed. Not even Clarence Thomas would touch it, because it would be so idiotic. If a president could pardon himself, Joe could call the conservative justices to the Whitehouse, call them stupid cunts to their faces and shoot each one between the fucking eyes. Then he could simply write himself a pardon, while they dragged their corpses out of the WH. Next up, call Mitch and some republican senators in for a little meeting and pardon party!

Ya kinda get the idea.


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 28, 2022)

For historical purposes….









Rep. Raskin promises Rep. Taylor Greene new Jan. 6 revelations during heated committee hearing


On Friday, while the world deals with the official decision by the Supreme Court to steal away the rights of more than 100 million Americans, a House Rules committee hearing took place to discuss gun safety legislation. One of the members of the House...




www.dailykos.com





Here’s the ‘money shot’:


> Rep. “Raskins”…explained to her that she was there as a witness in support of Second Amendment gun rights—which would allow everyone at all times to carry weapons, of all kinds, anywhere they please—including the Capitol building.
> 
> He then leaked a little bit of wisdom to Ms. Greene explaining that considering that on Jan. 6, while “lots of people were armed that day,” by her “logic” everybody could have had a weapon as they stormed the Capitol building, attacked law enforcement, and searched for members of the legislative branch and Vice President Pence.
> 
> _Rep. Greene, in what has now become a trademarked posture for her, attempted and failed to clap back at Raskin by asking him what “evidence” he had that anyone was armed on Jan. 6, to which Rep. Raskin smiled and responded: “*Oh, just wait for it.*_ But when it comes out, presumably you’ll be supporting it, right?”


*That* was a short wait.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

The army needs to step in, he's still a general in the US army, even if retired, he's a fucking traitor to the US constitution. This brain dead cocksucker needs to be court-martialed on TV, formally stripped of rank and insignia in full dress uniform on national TV, they have a procedure and ceremony for that too.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Flynn Pleads Fifth When Asked About Peaceful Transfer Of Power*
148 views Jun 28, 2022 Former Trump National Security Adviser Michael Flynn pleaded the Fifth when asked about the morality and legality of the violence on Jan. 6 at the Capitol and the peaceful transfer of power in the United States.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

Flynn does not have a pardon, Roger Stone, Rudy, Meadows and family members have pardons, Donald can't pardon himself.





*Giuliani, Meadows Suggested Interest In Presidential Pardon Related To Jan. 6: Hutchinson*


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Flynn does not have a pardon, Roger Stone, Rudy, Meadows and family members have pardons, Donald can't pardon himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meadows sure damn needs a pardon. Let's see if it stands, if SCOTUS allows a presidential pardon for a future criminal act or acts to be committed.


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> None of his temper tantrums surprise me at all.........but that's not against the law.........and in the scheme of things not important.
> Except to reinforce our hatred for him.........his followers won't change their mind about him.


Will not mater too much if he goes to jail even if many think he should. The point is to back the country away from changing into a fascist regime, something that the US can become even without Trump. With someone in the position and without Trump's weaknesses might be able to pull it off next time. The hearings are important in order to put guardrails in place so it does not happen next time. Why the quick hearing? Maybe they have a full slate coming up, maybe they wanted her to testify before she changed her mind? Who knows? Well, maybe the J6 committee. And it is not like they are a panel of dummies.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I enjoyed it and I applaud her bravery, but there was nothing earth shaking.........a little disappointed.
> I didn't see the reason for the emergency session.


That is simply the testimony to put him in jail. Every necessary element of a crime is detailed, mental state, conduct, concurrence, and causation. Garland's prosecutors have no choice. He will be indicted for federal crimes as well as prosecution by the State of Georgia.

It didn't surprise you that TFG would try to choke his secret service agent or throw plates or sweep linen and all on the floor like a tantrum from a 3 yr old?

I know it actually surprises nobody. Your comment represents the decay of law and order and justice. It appears we've come to expect that from a president or at least a Republican one.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 28, 2022)

Cassidy is going to need the witness protection program, the klantards will want to kill her.


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> That is simply the testimony to put him in jail. Every necessary element of a crime is detailed, mental state, conduct, concurrence, and causation. Garland's prosecutors have no choice. He will be indicted for federal crimes as well as prosecution by the State of Georgia.
> 
> It didn't surprise you that TFG would try to choke his secret service agent or throw plates or sweep linen and all on the floor like a tantrum from a 3 yr old?
> 
> I know it actually surprises nobody. Your comment represents the decay of law and order and justice. It appears we've come to expect that from a president or at least a Republican one.


A president that really believes the election was stolen, that he really was saving the US? All wring to the point of him not being fit for office again but it will be tough to convict a former US president with ten people on a jury that are open minded. More luck from Georgia I would think. As one Republican has said, so far they have hearsay, if they had someone that was in the room to testify the J6 committee would fall all over themselves to get them to testify.


----------



## MickFoster (Jun 28, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> That is simply the testimony to put him in jail. Every necessary element of a crime is detailed, mental state, conduct, concurrence, and causation. Garland's prosecutors have no choice. He will be indicted for federal crimes as well as prosecution by the State of Georgia.
> 
> It didn't surprise you that TFG would try to choke his secret service agent or throw plates or sweep linen and all on the floor like a tantrum from a 3 yr old?
> 
> I know it actually surprises nobody. Your comment represents the decay of law and order and justice. It appears we've come to expect that from a president or at least a Republican one.


None of her testimony will be enough for the DOJ to indict him on anything.........1/2 of what she testified was hearsay. Which sounds very damning at a hearing, but is not evidence, or even allowed as testimony in court. Acting out like a juvenile looks bad, and certainly unbecoming behavior for any adult, let alone the POTUS........but it's not evidence of anything illegal.

Garland has more to consider than just having enough evidence to proceed with an indictment. There are political ramifications, and his biggest consideration will be what effect the prosecution of a former POTUS will have on our country. I would love to see the fat ass go to prison and live to be 120 while in prison........but I don't think it will happen.

How does my comment represent the decay of law and order and justice?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

printer said:


> A president that really believes the election was stolen, that he really was saving the US? All wring to the point of him not being fit for office again but it will be tough to convict a former US president with ten people on a jury that are open minded. More luck from Georgia I would think. As one Republican has said, so far they have hearsay, if they had someone that was in the room to testify the J6 committee would fall all over themselves to get them to testify.


They have everything they need to present a picture to the public and set the DOJ and grand juries loose to paint the picture in fine detail. These hearings give Garland all the evidence he needs to begin and a ton of political and public cover to prosecute their asses, it also puts white hot heat on him to do it. Once indicted Donald is fucked, he will be tried in DC by a mostly black jury would be my guess and he committed many separate crimes and they can't try him for the same crime twice, so they won't roll too many charges into one. Then there's Georgia and that trial will be on TV, like all their trials are.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> None of her testimony will be enough for the DOJ to indict him on anything.........1/2 of what she testified was hearsay. Which sounds very damning at a hearing, but is not evidence, or even allowed as testimony in court. Acting out like a juvenile looks bad, and certainly unbecoming behavior for any adult, let alone the POTUS........but it's not evidence of anything illegal.
> 
> Garland has more to consider than just having enough evidence to proceed with an indictment. There are political ramifications, and his biggest consideration will be what effect the prosecution of a former POTUS will have on our country. I would love to see the fat ass go to prison and live to be 120 while in prison........but I don't think it will happen.
> 
> How does my comment represent the decay of law and order and justice?


Sorry, it wasn't meant as a criticism of you. I meant to point out that TFG could be shown to have planned, coordinated, and acted out a crime that caused deaths and people just shrug.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Flynn does not have a pardon, Roger Stone, Rudy, Meadows and family members have pardons, Donald can't pardon himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Rudy or Meadows got them


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> None of her testimony will be enough for the DOJ to indict him on anything.........1/2 of what she testified was hearsay. Which sounds very damning at a hearing, but is not evidence, or even allowed as testimony in court. Acting out like a juvenile looks bad, and certainly unbecoming behavior for any adult, let alone the POTUS........but it's not evidence of anything illegal.
> 
> Garland has more to consider than just having enough evidence to proceed with an indictment. There are political ramifications, and his biggest consideration will be what effect the prosecution of a former POTUS will have on our country. I would love to see the fat ass go to prison and live to be 120 while in prison........but I don't think it will happen.
> 
> How does my comment represent the decay of law and order and justice?


It is true this alone will not tip the balance. But trumpf cares more about his appearance than anything else. Everyone knows he is spoiled brat who throws food on the wall when he doesn't get his way. His tough guy image is all he has with the maga base. And that is gone.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have everything they need to present a picture to the public and set the DOJ and grand juries loose to paint the picture in fine detail. These hearings give Garland all the evidence he needs to begin and a ton of political and public cover to prosecute their asses, it also puts white hot heat on him to do it. Once indicted Donald is fucked, he will be tried in DC by a mostly black jury would be my guess and he committed many separate crimes and they can't try him for the same crime twice, so they won't roll too many charges into one. Then there's Georgia and that trial will be on TV, like all their trials are.


A presidential command to do nothing during a riot isn't hearsay. She had communication with another person (Ornato, Ithink) that was told directly by TFG to do nothing about the riot. Ornato can be forced to testify under oath if he hasn't already. Hopefully Holder's crew got good evidence as well. He got Eric saying it out loud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

These hearings are designed to make a public case, while collecting evidence and sworn testimony to use in legislative changes. Grand juries will follow up and those who refuse to testify before congress, will testify before them and in court or plead the 5th. Those with pardons are an open book with no rights of self incrimination. If they can't bust Trump, then they can't convict anybody in America.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Rep. Raskin Says Trump ’Had Violence Within His Sights’ On Jan. 6*
37,741 views Jun 28, 2022 Rep. Jamie Raskin said former President Trump's actions showed that he was “willing to do anything to overthrow the presidential election of 2020.”


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 28, 2022)

Pat Cipollone needs to testify. "We're going to get charges of every crime possible." Staff security knew it, Federal security knew it. The WH lawyers knew it, TFG was told directly by them. His son said it out loud to a film crew.

There is no system of law and order if TFG isn't prosecuted. There will be no democracy any longer.


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

Look who's turning on Trump for some reputation laundering! The rats are jumping off the SS (Shit Show) Trumptanic, as it goes down.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




__





A former Trump White House chief of staff says the latest January 6 hearing provided 'stunning' new evidence of potential criminality






www.msn.com





*A former Trump White House chief of staff says the latest January 6 hearing provided 'stunning' new evidence of potential criminality*


Mick Mulvaney served as the acting White House Chief of Staff from 2019 to 2020.
He resigned from a position as US Special Envoy for Northern Ireland after the January 6 insurrection.
Mulvaney said testimony from a former White House aide posed a "serious problem" for Trump.
A former White House aide's testimony that Donald Trump knew some protesters were armed before they marched to the US Capitol — and that his own top advisors asked for pardons after the January 6 riot — combined to make Tuesday's congressional hearing on the insurrection a "very, very bad day" for the former president, according to a onetime Trump loyalist.

"A stunning 2 hours," Mick Mulvaney posted on Twitter following the testimony of Cassidy Hutchinson, a former aide to Mark Meadows, who succeeded Mulvaney as Trump's White House chief of staff.

Mulvaney listed four reasons why the hearing by the congressional committee investigating January 6 was so damning, citing the sworn testimony of Hutchinson: that "Trump knew the protesters had guns"; that he grabbed the wheel of his presidential vehicle when told that Secret Service would not take him to the US Capitol; that there appeared to be "a line" connecting the Trump White House to the far-right Proud Boys; and that his own aides — including Meadows and personal lawyer Rudy Giuliani — sought pardons in the aftermath of the attack.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

'This was obscene': Tapper reacts to Cassidy Hutchinson's Jan. 6 testimony - CNN Video


CNN's Jake Tapper and panelists react to the "stunning" January 6 committee testimony from Cassidy Hutchinson, the former aide for former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows, who shared behind-the-scenes conversations former President Trump had with his staff.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

*Fmr. 1/6 Committee Advisor: 'I Don’t Think The American Public Has Seen Anything Yet'*
81,809 views Jun 28, 2022 Former Republican Congressman and former advisor the Jan. 6 committee Denver Riggleman weighs in on the bombshell testimony today from Cassidy Hutchinson and previews what more the committee could reveal in future hearings


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

*This former Trump aide is one of dozens warning he is "unfit to be president"*
67,273 views Jun 28, 2022 More than 30 former Trump officials and advisors are speaking out against his leadership and character, yet former President Donald Trump's supporters seem to ignore the warnings. CNN political commentator Alyssa Farah Griffin, who served as White House Communications Director, tells Reality Check's John Avlon what the dangers of a second Trump presidency could be.


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2022)

The article on Newsmax about today's hearing.

*Trump Responds to Cassidy: She Wanted to Work for Me in Florida!*
As a staffer for White House chief of staff Mark Meadows was the surprise witness Tuesday for the House Jan. 6 Select Committee, former President Donald Trump shot back at her, calling her "a total phony and 'leaker'" and disgruntled castoff after Trump left office.

"I hardly know who this person, Cassidy Hutchinson, is, other than I heard very negative things about her (a total phony and 'leaker'), and when she requested to go with certain others of the team to Florida after my having served a full term in office, I personally turned her request down," Trump wrote on Truth Social as the testimony was being heard.

"Why did she want to go with us if she felt we were so terrible? I understand that she was very upset and angry that I didn't want her to go, or be a member of the team. She is bad news!"



https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/donald-trump-cassidy-hutchinson-leaker-house/2022/06/28/id/1076460/


----------



## jsatch (Jun 28, 2022)

Both Trump’s driver and Secret Service agent are willing to testify under oath that Trump never attempted to grab the steering wheel. And just like that, today’s “bombshell” hearsay testimony is more sweet nothingness 





.


ahhhh shadddup demoRATs get on with your damn witch hunt per the usual


----------



## jsatch (Jun 28, 2022)

Another dumb white bitch lying her ass off, paid and RATted for, shocking


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Another dumb white bitch lying her ass off, paid and RATted for, shocking


Which part are you taking exception to. Rather than stamping your feet like a little child show where she lied, give links to back up your statements.


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Both Trump’s driver and Secret Service agent are willing to testify under oath that Trump never attempted to grab the steering wheel. And just like that, today’s “bombshell” hearsay testimony is more sweet nothingness
> 
> ahhhh shadddup demoRATs get on with your damn witch hunt per the usual


Good. More people to testify. If we could only get more of the inner circle on the stand.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 28, 2022)

printer said:


> Which part are you taking exception to. Rather than stamping your feet like a little child show where she lied, give links to back up your statements.


pick your source: https://www.google.com/search?q=Both+Trump’s+driver+and+Secret+Service+agent+are+willing+to+testify+under+oath+that+Trump+never+attempted+to+grab+the+steering+wheel&oq=Both+Trump’s+driver+and+Secret+Service+agent+are+willing+to+testify+under+oath+that+Trump+never+attempted+to+grab+the+steering+wheel&aqs=chrome..69i57.353j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


i'm sure they're willing to perjure themselves because she's telling the truth.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

`<script type="text/javascript" src="https://video.foxnews.com/v/embed.js?id=6308653675112&w=466&h=263"></script><noscript>Watch the latest video at <a href="https://www.foxnews.com">foxnews.com</a></noscript>`


jsatch said:


> pick your source: https://www.google.com/search?q=Both+Trump’s+driver+and+Secret+Service+agent+are+willing+to+testify+under+oath+that+Trump+never+attempted+to+grab+the+steering+wheel&oq=Both+Trump’s+driver+and+Secret+Service+agent+are+willing+to+testify+under+oath+that+Trump+never+attempted+to+grab+the+steering+wheel&aqs=chrome..69i57.353j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> 
> i'm sure they're willing to perjure themselves because she's telling the truth.


thirsty for a diversion ?
So thirsty


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Another dumb white bitch lying her ass off, paid and RATted for, shocking


He barely knew her although she worked multiple jobs in his crime wave


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> `<script type="text/javascript" src="https://video.foxnews.com/v/embed.js?id=6308653675112&w=466&h=263"></script><noscript>Watch the latest video at <a href="https://www.foxnews.com">foxnews.com</a></noscript>`
> 
> thirsty for a diversion ?
> So thirsty


I guess we will know when they show up under oath, because everybody will sooner or later, at some of the many grand juries and trials.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess we will know when they show up under oath, because everybody will sooner or later, at some of the many grand juries and trials.


They will no matter how much the radical right whines


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> pick your source: https://www.google.com/search?q=Both+Trump’s+driver+and+Secret+Service+agent+are+willing+to+testify+under+oath+that+Trump+never+attempted+to+grab+the+steering+wheel&oq=Both+Trump’s+driver+and+Secret+Service+agent+are+willing+to+testify+under+oath+that+Trump+never+attempted+to+grab+the+steering+wheel&aqs=chrome..69i57.353j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> 
> i'm sure they're willing to perjure themselves because she's telling the truth.


Uh, no. I could say I am the king of the world, does not mean much if I do not show proof. In this case it would be people in Trump's orbit testifying.

As an example.





__





Ron Johnson changes story electors. - Google Search






www.google.com





Pick a story that Ron Johnson has said is the truth. He has many. And he is a honourable Representative. A driver that Trump had as close to himself as anyone? I would expect they vetted him to be a MAGAT rather that one of those socialist types. I know I would.

No, I want you to engage in real conversations, not just sling a little bit of poo against the wall as you have been.


----------



## 1212ham (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Both Trump’s driver and Secret Service agent are willing to testify under oath that Trump never attempted to grab the steering wheel. And just like that, today’s “bombshell” hearsay testimony is more sweet nothingness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another premature ejaculation. I'll watch and listen if/when any Secret Service agents testify.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> pick your source: https://www.google.com/search?q=Both+Trump’s+driver+and+Secret+Service+agent+are+willing+to+testify+under+oath+that+Trump+never+attempted+to+grab+the+steering+wheel&oq=Both+Trump’s+driver+and+Secret+Service+agent+are+willing+to+testify+under+oath+that+Trump+never+attempted+to+grab+the+steering+wheel&aqs=chrome..69i57.353j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> 
> i'm sure they're willing to perjure themselves because she's telling the truth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> They will no matter how much the radical right whines


It can't be avoided and Garland already said (he only speaks once) that Trump was on the radar. I Figure Garland is low key, but there is too much evidence and too many witnesses, for him to not to prosecute everybody for everything, he would practically be an accessory after the fact or obstructing justice if he didn't. Trump was stupid sloppy and desperate and they have him a thousand different ways for fuck knows how many crimes. When this shit gets in front of judges, people will get out of prison in body bags and those who cut deals will still go to prison, just not for as long.

Imagine, lunging at the wheel and freaking out while choking his secret service lead agent! " I'm the fucking president take me to the capitol". He actually wanted to lead his mob of morons on the attack at the capitol and was among the first on J6 to assault a federal officer over it! Donald would have looked good on TV fighting alongside the Qanon shaman horns and all. Jesus Christ, what a shit show.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It can't be avoided and Garland already said (he only speaks once) that Trump was on the radar. I Figure Garland is low key, but there is too much evidence and too many witnesses, for him to not to prosecute everybody for everything, he would practically be an accessory after the fact or obstructing justice if he didn't. Trump was stupid sloppy and desperate and they have him a thousand different ways for fuck knows how many crimes. When this shit gets in front of judges, people will get out of prison in body bags and those who cut deals will still go to prison, just not for as long.
> 
> Imagine, lunging at the wheel and freaking out while choking his secret service lead agent! " I'm the fucking president take me to the capitolHe actually wanted to lead his mob of morons on the attack at the capitol and was among the first on J6 to assault a federal officer over it! Donald would have looked good on TV fighting alongside the Qanon shaman horns and all. Jesus Christ, what a shit show.


Imagine throwing food around and pulling tablecloth’s being commonplace


----------



## jsatch (Jun 28, 2022)

printer said:


> Uh, no. I could say I am the king of the world, does not mean much if I do not show proof. In this case it would be people in Trump's orbit testifying.
> 
> As an example.
> 
> ...


I gave you sources, end of.

here I will spell it out to you, "secret service says SHE IS LYING"


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Fmr. 1/6 Committee Advisor: 'I Don’t Think The American Public Has Seen Anything Yet'*
> 81,809 views Jun 28, 2022 Former Republican Congressman and former advisor the Jan. 6 committee Denver Riggleman weighs in on the bombshell testimony today from Cassidy Hutchinson and previews what more the committee could reveal in future hearings


----------



## jsatch (Jun 28, 2022)

lol

so

74 year old man jumps on a moving car and forces his way into the cabin taking the steering wheel from a trained secret service agent. Same guy demoRATS say can't even hold a cup of water.


is this a cartoon?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I gave you sources, end of.
> 
> here I will spell it out to you, "secret service says SHE IS LYING"


Sniveler alert


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> lol
> 
> so
> 
> ...


He is a joke just like your defense of the indefensible


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Both Trump’s driver and Secret Service agent are willing to testify under oath that Trump never attempted to grab the steering wheel. And just like that, today’s “bombshell” hearsay testimony is more sweet nothingness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And just like that some troll is pretending like the insurrectionist POTUS cult have some bullshit win by just making shit up and believing that it will own the narrative.

She said that she was told this happened, not that she saw it, so you pretending like this means she is lying is just like the jerk off who under oath was asked 'was there any talk about Trump walking to the Capital', and he said no. Only to then be asked about Trump being driven to the Capital, and him then realizing he couldn't nitpick his way out of the question and said yes.

The subtle shifting of the stories to make the cult think that the troll's bullshit narrative is reality is very transparent.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He is a joke just like your defense of the indefensible




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541910389289635841

yawn.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541910389289635841
> 
> yawn.


Lamestream media really? Hahaha


----------



## jsatch (Jun 28, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> And just like that some troll is pretending like the insurrectionist POTUS cult have some bullshit win by just making shit up and believing that it will own the narrative.
> 
> She said that she was told this happened, not that she saw it, so you pretending like this means she is lying is just like the jerk off who under oath was asked 'was there any talk about Trump walking to the Capital', and he said no. Only to then be asked about Trump being driven to the Capital, and him then realizing he couldn't nitpick his way out of the question and said yes.
> 
> The subtle shifting of the stories to make the cult think that the troll's bullshit narrative is reality is very transparent.


cool

next made up story please, if it involves russians ill be shocked SHOCKED I tell you


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Both Trump’s driver and Secret Service agent are willing to testify under oath that Trump never attempted to grab the steering wheel. And just like that, today’s “bombshell” hearsay testimony is more sweet nothingness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really like cheeto jesus, dont you?


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 28, 2022)

I barely knew the person that was there everyday in almost every meeting? That person I hardly know wanted to work for me but I said no. So she decided to risk her life and have my supporters harass her and give her death threats by brazenly appearing in front of millions of viewers and the J6 Committee and the world to extract her revenge!

That all makes sense if you don't think about it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> cool
> 
> next made up story please, if it involves russians ill be shocked SHOCKED I tell you


We hunt Russians these days they are war criminals


----------



## jsatch (Jun 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Lamestream media really? Hahaha


keep laughing, if it makes you feel better. It's not like I gave you a google list of them that included the dailymail amongst a shit load of others.

honestly you sitting here hitting refresh is pathetic, you've lost get over it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> keep laughing, if it makes you feel better. It's not like I gave you a google list of them that included the dailymail amongst a shit load of others.
> 
> honestly you sitting here hitting refresh is pathetic, you've lost get over it.


Ahh projection


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> lol
> 
> so
> 
> ...


Donald is fucked and you are a fool, his own people aren't even defending him, are clamming up, or pleading the 5th like Flynn.

Here you are swimming through a sea of truth to your disinformation turd of choice and horking down the floater with a shit grin, as ya swallow real hard.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> keep laughing, if it makes you feel better. It's not like I gave you a google list of them that included the dailymail amongst a shit load of others.
> 
> honestly you sitting here hitting refresh is pathetic, you've lost get over it.


You seem a bit triggered today?


----------



## jsatch (Jun 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Ahh projection











Secret Service prepared to testify Trump did NOT grab steering wheel


Secret Services is reportedly prepared to push back against claims that President Trump tried to grab the steering wheel of his presidential vehicle when agents refused to take him to the Capitol.




www.dailymail.co.uk





is that lamestream media too?

take that fcking L rat

edit: copied the wrong one


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 28, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2022/06/28/trump-cassidy-hutchinson-jan6-hearing/


> Former president Donald Trump’s supporters online sought to undercut stunning testimony Tuesday to the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection, seeking to belittle Cassidy Hutchinson’s claims that she was told Trump had lunged for the steering wheel of his vehicle and attempted to throttle a member of his security detail when they refused to take him to the Capitol as rioters were besieging the building.
> 
> In sworn testimony, Hutchinson said she heard of the physical altercation from Tony Ornato, a Secret Service agent who served as the White House deputy chief of staff for operations. She said he told the story in front of Bobby Engel, the head of Trump’s security detail, who Trump reportedly lunged at during the altercation. Neither man has testified.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Former Meadows aide: Trump lunged at Secret Service agent, tried to grab steering wheel on Jan. 6
> 
> 
> Sources close to the Secret Service and one of the individuals named by Cassidy Hutchinson told NBC News that the head of Trump's security detail and the vehicle's driver were prepared to dispute that account under oath.
> ...


According to the radical right till it is something you want to hear


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> cool
> 
> next made up story please, if it involves russians ill be shocked SHOCKED I tell you


Working some overtime tonight? It won't work, your trolling is of the obvious variety.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 28, 2022)

Alright welp, it's off to bed to pay for illegal immigrants, abortion rights, and free housing and food stamps amongst others.

Let me know if trump is in prison by morning.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Alright welp, it's off to bed to pay for illegal immigrants, abortion rights, and free housing and food stamps amongst others.
> 
> Let me know if trump is in prison by morning.


As long as he isn’t tearing down Democratic norms it’s all good


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Alright welp, it's off to bed to pay for illegal immigrants, abortion rights, and free housing and food stamps amongst others.
> 
> Let me know if trump is in prison by morning.


Cult logic?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Alright welp, it's off to bed to pay for illegal immigrants, abortion rights, and free housing and food stamps amongst others.
> 
> Let me know if trump is in prison by morning.


Brandon say thanks


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Alright welp, it's off to bed to pay for illegal immigrants, abortion rights, and free housing and food stamps amongst others.
> 
> Let me know if trump is in prison by morning.


You seem happy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Alright welp, it's off to bed to pay for illegal immigrants, abortion rights, and free housing and food stamps amongst others.
> 
> Let me know if trump is in prison by morning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

I'll bet Glenn never even took a piss break during the hearings. This was nerd entertainment for every lawyer in America.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*J6 hearing reveals Trump knew mob was armed, wanted to lead them to the Capitol to stop Biden's win*

31,676 views Jun 28, 2022 In what can only be described as blockbuster revelations, top aide to former Chief of Staff Mark Meadows revealed the depths and danger of former President Donald Trump's crimes. 

Trump was told by his security staff that the angry mob that had assembled on the Ellipse was armed with assault rifles, pistols and other weapons. Trump then directed that the metal detectors be taken down so the crowd would not be disarmed, saying, "they are not here to hurt me." The reasonable inference from this statement is that Trump knew the mob was there to hurt the people at the US Capitol who were about to certify Joe Biden's election win. And Trump wanted to lead them to the Capitol, guns and all. 

Other revelations include the fact the Mark Meadows requested a pardon, proving that he knew he committed crimes and further knew he would need a pardon to get away with those crimes. 

It is remarkable that 25-year-old Cassidy Hutchinson stepped forward and testified, filling the evidentiary void created by Mark Meadows cowardice in refusing to testify about the crimes of Donald Trump. 

This video reviews the above and other details of today's remarkable public hearing by the January 6 House select committee.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 28, 2022)

He lunged for the Office of the Presidency, sadistically nearly getting his VP literally hanged, but the Secret Service couldn't find a safe route and his lawyers told him it would violate several laws.

Why argue about who is lying about the physical assault? Who is "the source" and why did the Capitol Police issue a statement clearing Ron Johnson when we saw with our own eyes Ron Johnson lead a tour with an insurrectionist doing recon?


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 28, 2022)

There was a former WH aide who sat at the hearing next to the injured Capitol Police that were there. During the testimony about the tent she heard them say, "We were set up."


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 28, 2022)

I can see why Stone tried to distance himself from the war room at the Willard Hotel. He isn't eager to go back to jail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

*'Devastating': Woodward calls Jan. 6 testimony Trump's 'political obituary'*
231,884 views Jun 28, 2022 Watergate journalist Bob Woodward tells CNN's Wolf Blitzer that he thinks testimony during the January 6 committee's investigation is enough to end former President Donald Trump's political career.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 28, 2022)

printer said:


> The article on Newsmax about today's hearing.
> 
> *Trump Responds to Cassidy: She Wanted to Work for Me in Florida!*
> As a staffer for White House chief of staff Mark Meadows was the surprise witness Tuesday for the House Jan. 6 Select Committee, former President Donald Trump shot back at her, calling her "a total phony and 'leaker'" and disgruntled castoff after Trump left office.
> ...


It's so embarrassing. Our former president is a fucking moron.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It's so embarrassing. Our former president is a fucking moron.


Sometimes ya don't know whether to laugh or cry, or laugh till ya cry. You only need to be embarrassed if you voted for him, but all Americans must take responsibility for him, since all suffered from him and he could have killed us all on a whim.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

*Let's talk about Trump's denials from the committee....*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> None of his temper tantrums surprise me at all.........but that's not against the law.........and in the scheme of things not important.
> Except to reinforce our hatred for him.........his followers won't change their mind about him.


I wasn’t surprised either but it’s still shocking behaviour for a president. 

What today’s testimony does do though is show trump’s intent. He knew the crowd was armed and sent them to the capital anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wasn’t surprised either but it’s still shocking behaviour for a president.
> 
> What today’s testimony does do though is show trump’s intent. He knew the crowd was armed and sent them to the capital anyway.


He wanted to personally lead the mob of morons FFS and was among the first to assault a federal officer in order to sack the capitol, no different than the rioters who were assaulting the cops at the capitol for the same purpose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2022)

*DESPERATE PUTIN - RETIRED, OBESE AND ALCOHOLIC GENERAL IS BACK TO SERVICE || 2022*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He wanted to personally lead the mob of morons FFS and was among the first to assault a federal officer in order to sack the capitol, no different than the rioters who were assaulting the cops at the capitol for the same purpose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

She can always testify herself, I'm sure she knows a few things, as do the secret service and if they testify the questions might be a bit broader and cover other incidents.

She is an IQ test for her voters, they obviously have a greater "cause" to be blinded to this stupid cunt. They wanted to "git" someone by electing her, the same reason they went for Trump, another stupid cunt. People in a district can't be that stupid, unless there was a chemical spill at the water supply awhile back. Something tells me the klan was big in her area years back, but the white sheets were dropped for red MAGA hats.









Marjorie Taylor Greene Calls for Secret Service Testimony, 'Own J6' Hearing


Greene said that she would "start holding my own J6 committee hearings" if the official committee did not allow Secret Service agents to rebuff Cassidy Hutchinson's testimony.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

*“Real Real Bad” - Hutchinson’s Eyewitness Testimony Reveals White House Knew Jan. 6th Would Get Ugly*
772,110 views Jun 29, 2022 Today's surprise Jan. 6th Committee hearing featured testimony from Cassidy Hutchinson who described shockingly violent behavior by the former president and damning details about how White House officials knew things could get out of control at the "Stop The Steal" rally.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541910389289635841
> 
> yawn.


You mean there we hand selected cultist in law enforcement? 
we already know that
TAKE THE L


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

*Why Mary Trump Isn't Shocked By Damning January 6th Testimony*
121,479 views Jun 29, 2022 MSNBC's Lawrence O'Donnell speaks to Mary Trump, niece of the former president, about testimony from a top White House aide to the January 6th Select Committee. She tells O'Donnell that "just because it wasn't surprising, doesn't mean it wasn't horrifying."


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

This just in 

Donald Trump claims not to know who Donald Trump is


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

*Rep. Schiff: Difficult For DOJ To Avoid Investigating Trump*
90,458 views Jun 29, 2022 Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA), member of the Jan. 6th Cmte., joins MSNBC's Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss why fmr. Trump White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson’s testimony “goes right to Donald Trump and his state of mind” leading up to, during and after the attack on the Capitol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

Almost everybody around Trump will go to prison for one reason or another, I find it hard to believe that all his coconspirators will end up in prison for life and he does not. If he doesn't, he will claim innocence, call it a witch hunt and quickly gather a new crew of fools and suckers and run for office again, just to raise money and take revenge, if he wins look out! It would mean the end of the rule of law and Garland too, for he would be the one who ended it for no legal reason. If he didn't indict Trump, it would be for political reasons and the DOJ would be no better than when Barr ran it. I don't expect indictments for most of this shit until after the election, but the J6 panel sure gave the DOJ a lot of threads they can pull on to unravel everything down to the smallest detail.

At this point not to indict Trump would to be an accessory after the fact and an obstruction of justice. Even the Whitehouse counsel could be indicted, none of these people spoke out against the big lie after January 6th. They continued to support an ongoing criminal conspiracy and financial fraud, as Trump raised a quarter billion using wire and mail fraud. I see no other choice but to indict Trump and if indicted he will be convicted in DC for serious federal crimes, there is nothing short of a presidential pardon that can save him from the sentence of a judge. I dunno where they will confine him, but it will need to be high security, Donald has a large domestic terrorist following and the judge and jury will receive thousands of death threats during his trial. There is a large terrorist organization in America called the republican party and he has a cult like following, so when he croaks they might have to bury him at sea, like Osama.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jun 29, 2022)

We can only hope the DOJ will actually do Justice to Meddows, Rudy, Eastman, and the rest of the clown car clowns. If nothing else Garland can make the clowns spend their money on Lawyers as they try to stay out of jail. But he has to indite and procecute sometime, why not NOW????
State of Mind is no defense, sedition is a felony, False elector are felons just no unindited, Why Garland, WHY???????


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> We can only hope the DOJ will actually do Justice to Meddows, Rudy, Eastman, and the rest of the clown car clowns. If nothing else Garland can make the clowns spend their money on Lawyers as they try to stay out of jail. But he has to indite and procecute sometime, why not NOW????
> State of Mind is no defense, sedition is a felony, False elector are felons just no unindited, Why Garland, WHY???????


Bank that if the GQP takes back congress and the senate they will impeach Biden for breathing 
They have no principles


----------



## MickFoster (Jun 29, 2022)

All of you guys assume that Garland is doing nothing and that he is relying on the information provided by the J6 panel.
I doubt this is true.
The DOJ doesn't release information to anybody about an investigation.........my guess is that they're deep into it already and we're not privy to that info.
We won't even know who appears before a grand jury, or when.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> All of you guys assume that Garland is doing nothing and that he is relying on the information provided by the J6 panel.
> I doubt this is true.
> The DOJ doesn't release information to anybody about an investigation.........my guess is that they're deep into it already and we're not privy to that info.
> We won't even know who appears before a grand jury, or when.


Well sorta
If they are under investigation they are notified 
And not many of the loud and proud right wingers would keep their mouths shut and would be crying victimhood 
So I still have doubts but unlike the radicals I believe in things evolving 
So I remain optimistic


----------



## MickFoster (Jun 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Well sorta
> If they are under investigation they are notified
> And not many of the loud and proud right wingers would keep their mouths shut and would be crying victimhood
> So I still have doubts but unlike the radicals I believe in things evolving
> So I remain optimistic


I disagree.......the DOJ isn't obligated to notify anyone who is under investigation.
I doubt Jeffrey Clark and John Eastman were aware ahead of time that the FBI would be knocking on their door in the early hours to confiscate phones and computers.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I disagree.......the DOJ isn't obligated to notify anyone who is under investigation.
> I doubt Jeffrey Clark and John Eastman were aware ahead of time that the FBI would be knocking on their door in the early hours to confiscate phones and computers.


I hope you are right


----------



## topcat (Jun 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> This just in
> 
> Donald Trump claims not to know who Donald Trump is


Or Eric Trump.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 29, 2022)

Morning! 

How's the daily circle jerk and virtue signalling going today? Trump in prison yet?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Morning!


Good morning cultist troll.



jsatch said:


> How's the daily circle jerk and virtue signalling going today?


lmao better than the 'I barely knew her' spam that the right wing propaganda trolls have been trying to make stick.



jsatch said:


> Trump in prison yet?


This is not Trump's DoJ or Putin's Russia man, if he ends up in prison, there will be a trial and everything first, and even then 12 American jurors will be the ones to decide his fate.

Right now though Trump's shitty actions in his attempted insurrection are being dragged out into the open by the bi-partisan congressional hearings. That is good enough for now IMO.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 29, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Good morning cultist troll.
> 
> 
> lmao better than the 'I barely knew her' spam that the right wing propaganda trolls have been trying to make stick.
> ...


So..


not in prison?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> So..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trolls working hard to make this the only thing that matters, unless it happens, then it will be whatever other nonsense they move the goalpost to.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Morning!
> 
> How's the daily circle jerk and virtue signalling going today? Trump in prison yet?


So much winning 
Amirite?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> So..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tick tick tick


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I gave you sources, end of.
> 
> here I will spell it out to you, "secret service says SHE IS LYING"


As I said, would like you to do more than a drive by comment. You seem to be incapable of that. Oh well.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5156224


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

printer said:


> As I said, would like you to do more than a drive by comment. You seem to be incapable of that. Oh well.


Cultist stick to memes and short phrases
Lather rinse repeat


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> So..
> 
> not in prison?


Now what is the point of this post? You obviously know it will take time to let the justice system work. So you are just trolling. As you have been this whole time.

When I heard Trump wanted to go to the Capital I gave him a little more credit than I normally give him. I would have loved to have seen the result of that. The lunging at the steering wheel? I really can not see that tubby old man being capable of that. Mind you in extreme situations I guess it could be possible. Tossing his food? Why not? I found this article interesting on whether the president has freedom of his movements.


*Presidential protection or abduction? Secret Service wrong for all the right reasons on Jan. 6*
The sixth hearing of the House Select Committee on the Jan. 6 riot finally fulfilled the media’s billing as “must-see TV.” Indeed, at points, the testimony of Cassidy Hutchinson, a former top aide to then-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows, sounded like a cable-series episode of “When Presidents Attack.” She alleged that an enraged Donald Trump threw his lunch against a White House wall, an allegation Trump denies.

But the hearing’s grabber came when Hutchinson testified that she was told that Trump became physical with his Secret Service security team, trying to force them to drive him to Capitol Hill as the riot unfolded.

Hutchinson’s testimony offers an explanation for a long-standing mystery: Why did Trump repeatedly say he would go to Capitol Hill with his supporters but then decided to return to the White House? Hutchinson’s surprising answer: _He_ didn’t decide.

According to her second-hand account from people in the presidential limo, known as “The Beast,” Trump intended to do exactly what he promised and ordered the Secret Service to take him to the Capitol. But Tony Ornato, White House deputy chief of staff for operations, and Bobby Engel, who headed Trump’s security detail, reportedly refused.

Hutchinson said Ornato asked her, “Did you f-ing hear what happened in The Beast?'” She then repeated Ornato’s account:

“So once the president had gotten into the vehicle with Bobby, he thought that they were going up to the Capitol, and when Bobby had relayed to him, ‘We’re not, you don’t have the assets to do it, it’s not secure, we’re going back to the West Wing,’ the president had a very strong, very angry response to that … [Trump] said something to the effect of, ‘I’m the f-ing president, take me up to the Capitol now.’ To which Bobby responded, ‘Sir, we have to go back to the West Wing.’ The president reached up towards the front of the vehicle to grab at the steering wheel. Mr. Engel grabbed his arm and said ‘Sir, you need to take your hand off the steering wheel, we’re going back to the West Wing. We’re not going to the Capitol.’ … [Trump] then used his free hand to lunge towards Bobby Engel, and when Mr. Ornato had recounted this story to me, he had motioned toward his clavicles.”

Stunning though the allegation was, several media reports cite “a source close to the Secret Service” as denying the claim of a physical altercation and offering to have Engel or another official testify to that under oath.

Even if true, that still leaves the main allegation — that the Secret Service effectively made the President of the United States a captive and refused his repeated, direct orders on where to take him.....








Presidential protection or abduction? Secret Service wrong for all the right reasons on Jan. 6


What was the authority of the security team to refuse a direct order from a sitting president?




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 29, 2022)

lol some insurrectionist nut says that they are happy to testify. Huh, where did I hear this one before?


lol what a difference a couple weeks makes in Trumplandia.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/06/29/ginni-thomas-cassidy-hutchinson-trump/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> lol some insurrectionist nut says that they are happy to testify. Huh, where did I hear this one before?
> View attachment 5156365
> 
> lol what a difference a couple weeks makes in Trumplandia.
> ...


Subpoena her and when she shows up, provoke her, provided they don't have her so tranquilized she can stay awake! A skilled lawyer could have her raving on the stand like a lunatic (because she is one) in 5 minuets and she would probably hang herself and Clarence with her own mouth. Though I'm sure Clarence will be suborning perjury by coaching her on what not to say! However, I think it would be a bit like coaching Donald, the same issue perhaps in trying to get her to take her meds....

They are only painting with broad strokes, the FBI and grand juries will fill in the details and we will continue to hear from the committee's mountain of evidence for a long time to come. If they think they will lose the house in November, they will publish all of it and put it on the public record. If the republicans win the house by a half dozen, there are a dozen of them that can be convicted as part of the J6 conspiracy.

If the DOJ does not act on these congress people with a mountain of evidence against them for political reasons. Then if the democrats win the house, they should use inherent powers and start trying them in the house on TV, then giving out 10 year sentences in the congressional dudgeon. All the while humiliating the DOJ for their inaction and calling in Garland for a little talk. This is the choice I would give a reluctant Garland who had a case against these people, but did not pursue it for political reasons. After the election, if the democrats win, the attitude of the DOJ could change dramatically. Right now he has to worry about Gym Jordon or other criminals, taking over the house judiciary committee, calling him to the hill once a week, in between impeaching Biden. Those republicans who don't vote to impeach Biden will get thousands of death threats a week, as the founders intended I imagine!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

So what are the rules for people protected by the secret service? Can they assault them? If the secret service agent didn't open Don jr's limo door fast enough, can he slap him around to teach him a lesson? Are they mere punching bags for the rich and powerful? People who are above the law and it's concerns?

Both those secret service agents are described as Trump loyalists (yes he corrupted them too) and one guy got a political appointment by Trump. So they need to be brought in under oath, the secret service won't like it, but these guys went tribal, even though they knew he was a POS and criminal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

Looks like everybody involved needs to testify under oath, there were federal crimes involve here and testimony given under oath. So even Trump needs to testify before a grand jury at least, along with everybody else. One of those secret service agents took a government appointment given by Trump and both are reported as Trump loyalists, he corrupted them too it appears.

One side is sworn testimony under penalty of perjury and the other side is not, yet, but they publicly called the lady a liar and she was under oath. Or perhaps they failed to report the incident officially, as they were required to do? What did Trump offer or threaten, to induce them to lie on their reports and logs? I will believe it when I see it under oath by the two agents involved under cross examination. There are a lot of video cameras around these days and perhaps some one saw something through the windows? Other agent witnessed it standing outside the car as it was pulling away? We can we the car stop briefly in one video already.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Secret Service officials: Agents willing to dispute Trump SUV incident under oath*
202,332 views Jun 29, 2022 Officials from the US Secret Service have announced that Tony Ornato and Bobby Engel, the agents named in Cassidy Hutchinson's testimony, are willing to testify before the Jan. 6 committee and dispute Hutchinson's account of an alleged incident involving then-President Trump. CNN's Josh Campbell has more.


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like everybody involved needs to testify under oath, there were federal crimes involve here and testimony given under oath. So even Trump needs to testify before a grand jury at least, along with everybody else. One of those secret service agents took a government appointment given by Trump and both are reported as Trump loyalists, he corrupted them too it appears.
> 
> One side is sworn testimony under penalty of perjury and the other side is not, yet, but they publicly called the lady a liar and she was under oath. Or perhaps they failed to report the incident officially, as they were required to do? What did Trump offer or threaten, to induce them to lie on their reports and logs? I will believe it when I see it under oath by the two agents involved under cross examination. There are a lot of video cameras around these days and perhaps some one saw something through the windows? Other agent witnessed it standing outside the car as it was pulling away? We can we the car stop briefly in one video already.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


There would be no independent record of what happened in the car. The president has to trust the men in the car, they may decide it best to pretend it did not happen in order to retain the trust. If the president wanted to change out men as he did not trust the ones he has protecting him he could get maga types in that position. And it would be nothing for them to deny the incident.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

printer said:


> There would be no independent record of what happened in the car. The president has to trust the men in the car, they may decide it best to pretend it did not happen in order to retain the trust. If the president wanted to change out men as he did not trust the ones he has protecting him he could get maga types in that position. And it would be nothing for them to deny the incident.


They are reputing sworn testimony and would be sending a 25 year old woman to prison for perjury. There could also be other witnesses, cars have windows. We will see when they get under oath, because if their stories conflict under oath, someone will go to jail.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> because if their stories conflict under oath, someone will go to jail.


Only if it can be determined beyond reasonable doubt who lied. 

This principle has served that man in weaseling out of countless court cases, as Stormy Daniels can attest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Only if it can be determined beyond reasonable doubt who lied.
> 
> This principle has served that man in weaseling out of countless court cases, as Stormy Daniels can attest.


They will get to the bottom of it I'm sure, this is a serious conflict that calls all of her testimony into question. I believe her, considering Trump's mental condition and past behavior. He also has tampered with witnesses here and in the past, so this will get interesting with a serious investigation. It is also a key piece of evidence for seditious conspiracy, if he wanted to participate in a violent act against the government. He said he was going to go to the congress from the stage and sometimes he speaks the truth. It's one for the lawyers and I'll be posting some legal opinion on it.


----------



## MickFoster (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are reputing sworn testimony and would be sending a 25 year old woman to prison for perjury. There could also be other witnesses, cars have windows. We will see when they get under oath, because if their stories conflict under oath, someone will go to jail.


Nobody is going to jail on a "he said - she said" situation.
Even if they deny they said it to her............it doesn't mean she's lying.
The court doesn't give a shit about this.
I enjoy your enthusiasm, but you tend to go a little over the top.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2022)

The beast is loaded with cameras, not sure if this vehical is too but I would think so.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541963870100676609


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> Nobody is going to jail on a "he said - she said" situation.
> Even if they deny they said it to her............it doesn't mean she's lying.
> The court doesn't give a shit about this.
> I enjoy your enthusiasm, but you tend to go a little over the top.


Unless they can come to a compromise, some one lied under oath, or will. One way or another, we will know if Trump said anything, grabbed the wheel or a secret service agent. It is all very important to the criminal investigation and not an isolated incident that can be memory holed. Let's see what the lawyers say, I'll post some videos


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The beast is loaded with cameras, not sure if this vehical is too but I would think so.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541963870100676609


If an incident happened they would want recordings, so yes there were probably cameras in all the vehicles he would use, they are cheap as dirt these days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541967685604499456


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The beast is loaded with cameras, not sure if this vehical is too but I would think so.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541963870100676609


If there were recordings in the vehicles, the national archives would have the data. It would not be hard to find out if such an incident video recording system existed, because the vehicle is now being used by the democrats.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

Even Foxnews is turning on Trump. The secret service took the agents at their word for it and are sending them to testify under oath, let's see if they fight the orders, or require subpoenas. Both of these characters seem suspicious to me, were tight with Trump and Trump appointed one to a political position. Did they falsify reports and logs, or is it a giant misunderstanding? We will see under oath I guess. Any secret service agent who grew to admire Trump after getting to know him personally would be suspect in my books, WTF were they thinking? Everybody else grew to despise him and thought he was an actual moron, what made them different?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Joe: Democracy Was On The Line And Mark Meadows Refused To Do Anything About It*
209,010 views Jun 29, 2022 The Morning Joe panel discusses Tuesday's testimony from Cassidy Hutchinson, who served as a senior aide to then-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows. Hutchinson testified that Mark Meadows and former President Trump on January 6 knew the protesters had weapons.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She can always testify herself, I'm sure she knows a few things, as do the secret service and if they testify the questions might be a bit broader and cover other incidents.
> 
> She is an IQ test for her voters, they obviously have a greater "cause" to be blinded to this stupid cunt. They wanted to "git" someone by electing her, the same reason they went for Trump, another stupid cunt. People in a district can't be that stupid, unless there was a chemical spill at the water supply awhile back. Something tells me the klan was big in her area years back, but the white sheets were dropped for red MAGA hats.
> 
> ...


It's a part of cult psychology. TFG always wants to dangle something uncertain. There must always be some doubt about something. TFG - "Will I run? Will I endorse A or B? Who might I pick for VP now since the last guy's health doesn't look too good? Will I make Jr. the AG?"

Trolling, "sticking it to 'em", "owning the libs" is rewarding. Jr. is in charge of that area. Have you read "Triggered"? I make joke.

It is nearly impossible to get them out of it. I learned that the father of Trump's former strategic communications director, Alyssa Farah Griffin, would not attend his daughter's wedding because she criticized Trump. That is sad.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Even Foxnews is turning on Trump. The secret service took the agents at their word for it and are sending them to testify under oath, let's see if they fight the orders, or require subpoenas. Both of these characters seem suspicious to me, were tight with Trump and Trump appointed one to a political position. Did they falsify reports and logs, or is it a giant misunderstanding? We will see under oath I guess. Any secret service agent who grew to admire Trump after getting to know him personally would be suspect in my books, WTF were they thinking? Everybody else grew to despise him and thought he was an actual moron, what made them different?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...



What's rotten in Denmark is the same problem with SCOTUS which is $$$ of course. Why did the Capitol Police issue a statement that would clear Ron Johnson when it's an obvious lie? Maybe $? Kavanaugh might have a clue or a few hundred thousand.

That is personal embarrassment to a malignant narcissist with a $250 M war chest in a desperate time.

That question should be asked directly. Have you acquired anything of significant value
recently or will you within the next year?


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5156492


Funny. That's the first time I saw that it's the same girl in the photo. I wasn't getting the joke.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> What's rotten in Denmark is the same problem with SCOTUS which is $$$ of course. Why did the Capitol Police issue a statement that would clear Ron Johnson when it's an obvious lie? Maybe $? Kavanaugh might have a clue or a few hundred thousand.
> 
> That is personal embarrassment to a malignant narcissist with a $250 M war chest in a desperate time.
> 
> ...


The DOJ busts criminal conspiracies everyday and they have mafia investigators on it. Like Garland says, you go where the evidence leads and there is plenty of that and much more to come as the rats start squealing and dealing. If those two secret service agents falsified reports and logs, then others higher up at the secret service or homeland security will order them to appear. It's just like a cop testifying in court, they have no reason to refuse the order, I'm betting there will be trouble getting them under oath and it will require a subpoena. The confusion and doubt they sew will cause her to get even more death threats by calling her sworn testimony false or throwing it into doubt. So we will see what they say under oath and penalty of perjury, they told her about the crazy bastard, perhaps they told others too?


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Both Trump’s driver and Secret Service agent are willing to testify under oath that Trump never attempted to grab the steering wheel. And just like that, today’s “bombshell” hearsay testimony is more sweet nothingness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it revealing which parts trumpf decided were lies. The food throwing and his hang up on crowd size. Not a peep about him being cool with the coup leaders trying to hang mike pence.

So his base already know he is down with overturning democracy, but finding out he is a spoiled brat would be a bridge too far.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The DOJ busts criminal conspiracies everyday and they have mafia investigators on it. Like Garland says, you go where the evidence leads and there is plenty of that and much more to come as the rats start squealing and dealing. If those two secret service agents falsified reports and logs, then others higher up at the secret service or homeland security will order them to appear. It's just like a cop testifying in court, they have no reason to refuse the order, I'm betting there will be trouble getting them under oath and it will require a subpoena. The confusion and doubt they sew will cause her to get even more death threats by calling her sworn testimony false or throwing it into doubt. So we will see what they say under oath and penalty of perjury, they told her, perhaps they told others?



Dystopian

Increases in serious death threats to her over TFG's steering wheel and other temper tantrums. Jim Jordan will be calling for hearings, investigative committees, and a special counsel. Investigate the infamous pat on the back too.


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> I gave you sources, end of.
> 
> here I will spell it out to you, "secret service says SHE IS LYING"


I'm sure you were watching, but just in case you were not. She was repeating what had been told to her by folks inside the beast.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 29, 2022)

injinji said:


> I find it revealing which parts trumpf decided were lies. The food throwing and his hang up on crowd size. Not a peep about him being cool with the coop leaders trying to hang mike pence.
> 
> So his base already know he is down with overturning democracy, but finding out he is a spoiled brat would be a bridge too far.


Seriously, his image is far more important to him. Personal embarrassment to a malignant narcissist is the worst punishment possible. He will do anything to prevent that. 

"Atlas of the Heart" is a good book about what each of us will do to avoid shame and embarrassment. Multiply that by 100 for a malignant narcissist.


----------



## jsatch (Jun 29, 2022)

injinji said:


> I'm sure you were watching, but just in case you were not. She was repeating what had been told to her by folks inside the beast.


"well uhm I heard from my uncles cousins brothers best friends half sisters great great great grandmother that..."


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 29, 2022)

funny how trump used to say all the time "people are saying" when there was literally nobody but him saying it. 

cassidy was the best and brightest so surely she would have no reason to lie


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

*Michael Cohen REACTS to Trump meltdown following January 6th Hearing*
26,465 views Jun 29, 2022 Michael Cohen, Donald Trump’s former attorney and fixer, reacts to Trump's truth social meltdown after a bombshell day of January 6th Committee Hearings featuring testimony from Cassidy Hutchinson.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> "well uhm I heard from my uncles cousins brothers best friends half sisters great great great grandmother that..."


Fine, testify under oath to it, she did and they will be forced to by subpoena after refusing orders to do so. Cops testify in court all the time and they testify under oath all the time, it's a regular part of the job.


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> "well uhm I heard from my uncles cousins brothers best friends half sisters great great great grandmother that..."


Tony said, "did you F-ing hear what happened in the beast?


----------



## HGCC (Jun 29, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Funny. That's the first time I saw that it's the same girl in the photo. I wasn't getting the joke.


Lol, I never noticed that either.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Michael Cohen REACTS to Trump meltdown following January 6th Hearing*
> 26,465 views Jun 29, 2022 Michael Cohen, Donald Trump’s former attorney and fixer, reacts to Trump's truth social meltdown after a bombshell day of January 6th Committee Hearings featuring testimony from Cassidy Hutchinson.


Great description!

"He's just like the mob. Put your arms around him until you have to shoot him. He does it every time!"


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2022)

Stinky has been owned by organized crime since he was born, his father Fred Trump was part of the Genovese crime family.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 29, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Stinky has been owned by organized crime since he was born, his father Fred Trump was part of the Genovese crime family.


not sure who said it but it was pretty much "you don't build buildings in NYC without mob connections"


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 29, 2022)

printer said:


> "She changed lawyers a couple of days ago, and with it, her story totally changed! SHOCKER???" Trump added


What story is he referring too?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 29, 2022)

Hey. Who you gonna believe?


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> What story is he referring too?


No idea what Trump follows. But she did change from a Trump aligned lawyer to her own in the last little while. 

* Hutchinson, former Meadows aide, replaces lawyer on cusp of Jan. 6 hearings *

Her previous attorney has deep Trump World connections. Her new lawyer is a longtime close ally of former attorney general Jeff Sessions.

Passantino, Hutchinson’s former attorney, was the Trump White House’s chief ethics lawyer. And Passantino’s firm, Michael Best, has Trump World connections; its president is former White House chief of staff Reince Priebus, and Justin Clark — also a top Trump World lawyer — is currently on leave from the firm, according to its website.

Attorney Alex Cannon, who worked on the Trump campaign and with Trump’s legal team after his presidency, is also a lawyer at the firm.

Hutchinson has brought on Hunt, of Alston Bird, just before the Jan. 6 committee’s first major hearing on Thursday night. He was Sessions’ chief of staff during the first year of the Trump administration, then became head of the Justice Department’s civil division.

Hunt has generally kept a low public profile, but on Twitter he has publicly defended Sessions’ decision to recuse from the probe into Russian meddling in the 2016 election — a recusal that infuriated Trump.








Hutchinson, former Meadows aide, replaces lawyer on cusp of Jan. 6 hearings


Her previous attorney has deep Trump World connections. Her new lawyer is a longtime close ally of former attorney general Jeff Sessions.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hey. Who you gonna believe?


My theory is it happened, but Trump ordered these two clowns to falsify records and logs. Their bosses what to find out if they did and ordered them to appear. I predict they will need subpoenas and will disobey orders, cops appear at trials everyday of the week as part of their jobs and these two are cops. They are also federal law enforcement officers and assaulting them is a crime and would demonstrate that Trump was among the first to engage in violence against police that day and he did it to get to the capitol, the same reason as the rioters. Leading an armed attack on the capitol (US Government) is seditious conspiracy BTW.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My theory is it happened, but Trump ordered these two clowns to falsify records and logs. Their bosses what to find out if they did and ordered them to appear. I predict they will need subpoenas and will disobey orders, cops appear at trials everyday of the week as part of their jobs and these two are cops. They are also federal law enforcement officers and assaulting them is a crime and would demonstrate that Trump was among the first to engage in violence against police that day and he did it to get to the capitol, the same reason as the rioters. Leading an armed attack on the capitol (US Government) is seditious conspiracy BTW.


Of course it happened. Whether it did or not is irrelevant, though. She testified that she was told it happened not that she saw it happen. 

Trumptards and Republicans are just grasping at straws.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Of course it happened. Whether it did or not is irrelevant, though. She testified that she was told it happened not that she saw it happen.
> 
> Trumptards and Republicans are just grasping at straws.


i still chuckle at the mental image of her helping the WH valet wipe ketchup off the walls. he's got a nice prime dry aged ribeye with fries all covered in ketchup. and a diet coke.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 29, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i still chuckle at the mental image of her helping the WH valet wipe ketchup off the walls. he's got a nice prime dry aged ribeye with fries all covered in ketchup. and a diet coke.


Is it hard to imagine him doing that? I bet he shit his pants too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is it hard to imagine him doing that? I bet he shit his pants too.


i still believe the apprentice staff who said they had a diaper boy to clean up trump.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2022)

This is one fucked up family.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 29, 2022)

Former Apprentice Staffer Claims Trump Soiled Himself On Set, Required Diapers


Comedian and former Celebrity Apprentice staffer Noel Casler has once again accused President Donald Trump of recreational drug use that he claims left




thegailygrind.com





if it's what i think it is, i love it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Former Apprentice Staffer Claims Trump Soiled Himself On Set, Required Diapers
> 
> 
> Comedian and former Celebrity Apprentice staffer Noel Casler has once again accused President Donald Trump of recreational drug use that he claims left
> ...


There was a guy who's job it was to clean him up and on set they refered to the guy as "wet wipe" .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Of course it happened. Whether it did or not is irrelevant, though. She testified that she was told it happened not that she saw it happen.
> 
> Trumptards and Republicans are just grasping at straws.


She was told of it with one of the principles in the room and he did not dispute the narrative and appeared to be still shocked by the incident. Who told her this will be called as a witness to this event and asked to recount it, both agents will be interviewed by the FBI and will be called upon by the J6 panel and perhaps by a grand jury and at trial, so they will only get into progressively deeper shit if they are lying. There are too many unknows for them to lie under oath and expect to get away with it, who else did they tell about this? They told her and the WH counsel?

She is not a direct witness, but she gave them a lot of threads they can pull on to unravel it all. By publicly refuting her testimony they created doubts and tons of death threats for her, IMHO they might be in deep shit already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Former Apprentice Staffer Claims Trump Soiled Himself On Set, Required Diapers
> 
> 
> Comedian and former Celebrity Apprentice staffer Noel Casler has once again accused President Donald Trump of recreational drug use that he claims left
> ...


Well if he had someone to wipe his ass on the apprentice, he had someone to do it at the Whitehouse, and the list of suspects is short. Lately they would be working overtime at Mar Logo as Donald will shit himself every time he has the news on which is 24/7 these days. I dunno how he could shit personally, with all the heads he had shoved up his ass, including his own.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

At some point in the future we will be hearing about the trials and sentences of these clowns every week and sometimes in batches, as they try and sentence them in groups for conspiracy of one kind or another. There might be close to a thousand of them before it's all said and done and it will be a regular feature of every newscast for years to come. If Garland goes where the evidence leads and the democrats win the midterms, that evidence will take him further than if Gym Jordan was running the judiciary committee. They would be calling him to testify over deflecting bullshit every week, investigating the investigators and trying to ruin the careers and lives of public servants just doing their jobs.

So when they start indicting these assholes I expect there to be guilty pleas and plenty of plea deals to squeal on others as they all rush to be first at the prosecutor's door, the first one gets the deal, so it provides an incentive to cut throats and they are all a bunch of cutthroats.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 29, 2022)

jsatch said:


> "well uhm I heard from my uncles cousins brothers best friends half sisters great great great grandmother that..."


lulz

It's called character assassination. Trump has been doing it for years. I don't even care if it's not true. Just watching your reaction tells enough. Republicans are having a melt down watching Democrats turn the tables on them and making not only Trump but his octogenarian fascists look like foolish old men. Which isn't hard to do considering that they ARE foolish old men.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542294186417950721


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 29, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> What story is he referring too?


I think at first she said it was mustard on the wall then realized Trump is famous for ketchup on steak.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I think at first she said it was mustard on the wall then realized Trump is famous for ketchup on steak.


I think sending a sample of the condiment to the mayo clinic might be an A-1 idea.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think sending a sample of the condiment to the mayo clinic might be an A-1 idea.


A-1 sauce? 

Military?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> A-1 sauce?
> 
> Military?


No, never served. Encountered it at the college cafeteria. It took the edge off of what i suspect was pressure-cooked leopard. Man could that stuff blunt a knife.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No, never served. Encountered it at the college cafeteria. It took the edge off of what i suspect was pressure-cooked leopard. Man could that stuff blunt a knife.


Our closest equivalent is the HP sauce. We used that on everything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

*Trump Coup Nightmare: See The Moment Fox News Turns Amidst 'Devastating' Smoking Gun*
640,087 views Jun 29, 2022 The devastating evidence presented against Donald Trump in the latest Jan. 6 hearing shows Trump supported the armed overthrow of the U.S. government. Now, the incriminating eye-witness testimony is prompting some Trump veterans and conservatives to turn on the former president, including Trump’s former Chief of Staff Mick Mulvaney and Fox News favorite Andrew McCarthy, a conservative former prosecutor who previously wrote a book defending Trump. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber breaks down the significance of these concessions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

*Even Mick Mulvaney concludes Trump incited an armed riot. So why has there been no accountability?*
79,817 views Jun 29, 2022 Mick Mulvaney, Donald Trump's corrupt associate from the days of bribing and extorting president Zelensky - as Mulvaney explained, "we do it all the time, get over it" - just popped up and declared that he believes the evidence proves Trump incited an armed riot on January 6. 

But one fundamental question remains: why has Donald Trump not been held accountable for any of his crimes? Asked another way: why was Trump in a position to launch an armed insurrection on the US Capitol and everyone in it on January 6? 

This video tries to answer that fundamental question.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

*Former Pres Suspected Of Witness Tampering | SCOTUS Takes Tire Iron To Separation Of Church & State*
313,880 views Jun 30, 2022 The former president publicly went after Cassidy Hutchinson after her testimony in front of the Jan. 6th Committee, and he may have attempted to intimidate her behind the scenes as well. Over at the Supreme Court, their recent rulings regarding religion further erode the idea that America's government should operate independently of any church.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

Ex-Trump aide Cassidy Hutchinson ‘stands by’ explosive Jan. 6 testimony as key details disputed


Cassidy Hutchinson, who worked for Donald Trump’s final chief of staff Mark Meadows, told a rapt audience Tuesday that Trump attempted to overpower his Secret Service detail.




nypost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

J6 followed the money and may have discovered more evidence of witness tampering: Zoe Lofgren


Democratic Rep. Zoe Lofgren of California on Wednesday revealed a fascinating detail uncovered by her colleagues on the House Select Committee Investigating the Jan. 6 Attack on the U.S. Capitol.Lofgren worked for the House Judiciary Committee during Watergate and is the only member of the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

Here's the full list of fake Trump electors


The 84 people who signed bogus documents claiming that Donald Trump won the 2020 election include dozens of local Republican Party leaders, four current candidates for public office, six current office holders and at least five previous state and federal office holders.Groups from Arizona...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

Looks like tRUMP is GOING TO BE GOING THRU SOME THINGS


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

*Hear who George Conway thinks needs to come clean about Trump's role in Jan. 6*
73,524 views Jun 30, 2022 Conservative attorney George Conway tells CNN's John Berman and Brianna Keilar what he would ask Trump White House lawyer Pat Cipollone if he sat before the committee for a transcribed interview.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Hear who George Conway thinks needs to come clean about Trump's role in Jan. 6*
> 73,524 views Jun 30, 2022 Conservative attorney George Conway tells CNN's John Berman and Brianna Keilar what he would ask Trump White House lawyer Pat Cipollone if he sat before the committee for a transcribed interview.


I agree with him most times but he has a stronger constitution than mine
Marrying and stay with that psycho lying thing


----------



## printer (Jun 30, 2022)

*Filmmaker says ‘rational conversation’ with Trump not possible after Jan. 6 *
A filmmaker whose clips of the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol insurrection and interviews with members of the Trump family gained national attention as part of the House panel investigation into the attack said it’s no longer possible to have a “rational conversation” with former President Trump.

Alex Holder, who sat for a deposition with the House Jan. 6 select committee last week, said in an interview published Wednesday with New York magazine that Trump now seemed to be “utterly irrational” and living in an alternate reality.

Holder interviewed Trump on multiple occasions, including twice after the Jan. 6 insurrection.

“It’s very scary when people start to believe their own lies and when you can’t have a rational conversation with them — that’s when things become very dangerous,” he said.









Filmmaker says ‘rational conversation’ with Trump not possible after Jan. 6


A filmmaker whose clips of the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol insurrection and interviews with members of the Trump family gained national attention as part of the House panel investigation into the attack …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

*Carol Leonnig: Tony Ornato Has Said A Lot Of Things Didn't Happen*
165,588 views Jun 30, 2022 Washington Post reporter Carol Leonnig discusses how Trump supporters are working to debunk Cassidy Hutchinson's testimony that she heard of a physical altercation on January 6 from Tony Ornato, a Secret Service agent, between Trump and Bobby Engel, the head of Trump’s security detail.


----------



## printer (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Jun 30, 2022)

Liz Cheney speaks to a Republican Party gathering at the *Ronald Reagan Library*:






This video doesn’t show it, but she received a standing ovation from the assembly (MeidasTouch have a shorter clip that does show it)

Gotta admit, this gave me better goosebumps than I’ve been having; no one ever believes me when I say I’m essentially a conservative, but it’s true: to me it’s effing URGENT that we *conserve* our electoral system and the principles the nation was founded on - and the government that is *those very principles in action*. We need to stick to who we really are, we need to *keep* what makes us unique as a nation & not get distracted from the crucial things by pitting propaganda against policies.

That’s the reason I usually put the word _conservative_ in quotes: real, honest conservatives are fucking rare as zombies these days. Instead, we have a generation or two who remember nothing before Reagan, have grown up hearing the same brainwashing from preachers, in Bible study, on the radio at work, on TV at home or the bank or the Wendy’s, in emails & texts from acquaintances, from friends, co-workers, family members, and OH MY GOD the internet.

These folks only “know” what they remember of what they’ve been told…and when they keep hearing the same swill over and over, it takes root: even if you start of knowing and understanding that their stories don’t add up, if you’re constantly exposed to it, eventually you get accustomed to hearing it…and at some point, you’ll let go. You’ll stop pushing back at what you know - ‘knew’ - wasn’t true you’ll put it aside as a distraction, & it will start to soak in.

Once that starts, eventually you stop reminding yourself that it’s false, and start trying to imagine how it *_could_* be true: and there’s a thousand professional helpers out there adding to the pile you’re trying to imagine being true. And then, at that point, you slip into the madness.

Getting back out is as difficult to accomplish as any extraction from any cult.

For me, the result is coming across as a screaming liberal to people who have no real idea of what a screaming liberal might actually be…but the truth is, I have a deep love of - and fear for - my country, and I take none of this lightly.

Anyway, I’ve wandered; the point is that hearing Cheney’s remarks be interrupted by an ovation from a serious Republican crowd fans the flames of hope in my heart that there are IN FACT *real* conservatives in this country who are still *real* Americans AND genuine patriots…’cause we need them to help repair the wreckage left by the last 40 years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

Looks like lot's of witnesses and it went on for awhile and there are probably more videos.

What do you make of it?






*Full length video of Trump's SUV after Jan 6th rally seems to show tussle*
5 views Jun 30, 2022 An unknown enterprising journalist found footage of more than two minutes after Donald Trump left the stage at the Stop the Steal rally on January 6th. While the film is low res, it does appear to show tussling in the back of the SUV before a Murderers' Row of Trump cabal players march past the vehicle.

Is it iron-clad proof? No. Does it raise questions as to why the President's vehicle sat there for two minutes? Hell yeah.


----------



## printer (Jun 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like lot's of witnesses and it went on for awhile and there are probably more videos.
> 
> What do you make of it?
> 
> ...


"There was a fly in the car and it was attacking me."


----------



## printer (Jun 30, 2022)

*Trump Wants DOJ to Investigate Hutchinson for 'Lying Under Oath'*
Former President Donald Trump, denying the House Jan. 6 Committee hearing claims of Cassidy Hutchinson, is now calling out the Justice Department to investigate her for "lying under oath."

"Social climber Hutchinson lied about my attack on our great Secret Service, lied about her writing the White House note, lied about my throwing food at a wall in the Oval Office, & lied about my wanting to be surrounded by 'people with guns' during my 'Go Peacefully and Patriotically' speech (how crazy is that?), yet no guns were found in the Capitol," Trump wrote Thursday night on Truth Social.

"These lies, among others, were made under oath. What is the Justice Department going to do about this? Do we have a two tiered system of justice?"

Trump also added in an ensuing post a repeat of his claim that Hutchinson is a disgruntled castoff from his post-presidency team, saying even after Jan. 6 she sought to work for him in Florida. Trump added he has documented evidence to that claim.

"…Cassidy Hutchinson also forgot to tell the Unselects that she was desperate to go to Florida with certain others of the Trump staff, long after January 6th had come and gone," Trump wrote. "If I was so evil, why did she fight so hard to stay a part of the MAGA TEAM? This is all documented in writing!"

Trump also noted Hutchinson expounded in the public hearing on her previous depositions behind closed doors for the committee, adding new allegations.

"Why did it take her so long to tell (make up!) these ridiculous and obviously fake stories, even after previously sitting for four long depositions?" Trump wrote. "Was it, just maybe, her brand new lawyer? Lying under oath???"


https://www.newsmax.com/politics/donald-trump-cassidy-hutchinson-lying-oath/2022/06/30/id/1076871/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

I see the Lead Secret Service agent repudiating her testimony suddenly went silent when called out on it and he will be subpoenaed along with all the agents in the video above. We will know what went on, if he was freaking out and assaulting federal law enforcement to participate in the attack on the capitol, that is important.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

printer said:


> "There was a fly in the car and it was attacking me."


Means a witness list more than anything and perhaps more video is out there.


----------



## Bagginski (Jun 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Carol Leonnig: Tony Ornato Has Said A Lot Of Things Didn't Happen*
> 165,588 views Jun 30, 2022 Washington Post reporter Carol Leonnig discusses how Trump supporters are working to debunk Cassidy Hutchinson's testimony that she heard of a physical altercation on January 6 from Tony Ornato, a Secret Service agent, between Trump and Bobby Engel, the head of Trump’s security detail.


Just a reminder that Hutchinson testified that Ornato relayed the events to her _in Engel’s presence_. And that Engel was the agent whose throat TOA lunged for.

Things that make ya go ‘hmmmm’…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Just a reminder that Hutchinson testified that Ornato relayed the events to her _in Engel’s presence_. And that Engel was the agent whose throat TOA lunged for.
> 
> Things that make ya go ‘hmmmm’…


The agents are clamming up now that they have been challenged, and there are other witnesses, see the video I posted for a list.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

Now you are seeing the GOP split apart and those who follow Trump are on the path to perdition and prison for many of them. The hearings are knocking the shit out of Trump and republican support and causing the never Trumper bunch to go on the attack. They got plenty of stink on themselves already tough and ran with the pigs a bit too long to be trusted.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Fmr. Pence Advisor On GOP’s Smear Campaign Of Cassidy Hutchinson | The Katie Phang Show*

25,043 views Jun 30, 2022 Following her bombshell testimony in front of the January 6th Committee, Cassidy Hutchinson’s credibility is being attacked by the GOP. Former White House Homeland Security advisor to Mike Pence Olivia Troye joins Katie Phang to bring her unique perspective to analyze the issue. » Subscribe to MSNBC: http://on.msnbc.com/SubscribeTomsnbc

About: MSNBC is the premier destination for in-depth analysis of daily headlines, insightful political commentary and informed perspectives. Reaching more than 95 million households worldwide, MSNBC offers a full schedule of live news coverage, political opinions and award-winning documentary programming -- 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

*‘Crook’: Anxious Trumpworld Preps For ‘Worst-Case’ As Star GOP Lawyer Says Trump Will Be Indicted*

24,917 views Jun 30, 2022 Following former White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson’s bombshell testimony before the Jan. 6 committee, Donald Trump’s top lawyer during the insurrection, Pat Cipollone, has been subpoenaed by the House panel. Pat Cipollone had warned Trump aides of possible crimes regarding the Jan. 6 insurrection. Meanwhile, Trump is on defense, denying Hutchinson’s grave claims as some MAGA vets turn on him. MSNBC’s Ari Melber reports on the escalating investigation.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 30, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump Wants DOJ to Investigate Hutchinson for 'Lying Under Oath'*
> Former President Donald Trump, denying the House Jan. 6 Committee hearing claims of Cassidy Hutchinson, is now calling out the Justice Department to investigate her for "lying under oath."
> 
> "Social climber Hutchinson lied about my attack on our great Secret Service, lied about her writing the White House note, lied about my throwing food at a wall in the Oval Office, & lied about my wanting to be surrounded by 'people with guns' during my 'Go Peacefully and Patriotically' speech (how crazy is that?), yet no guns were found in the Capitol," Trump wrote Thursday night on Truth Social.
> ...


Trumpy Bear is going to do some time in the barrel


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump Wants DOJ to Investigate Hutchinson for 'Lying Under Oath'*
> Former President Donald Trump, denying the House Jan. 6 Committee hearing claims of Cassidy Hutchinson, is now calling out the Justice Department to investigate her for "lying under oath."
> 
> "Social climber Hutchinson lied about my attack on our great Secret Service, lied about her writing the White House note, lied about my throwing food at a wall in the Oval Office, & lied about my wanting to be surrounded by 'people with guns' during my 'Go Peacefully and Patriotically' speech (how crazy is that?), yet no guns were found in the Capitol," Trump wrote Thursday night on Truth Social.
> ...


Well, he can appear himself and refute it under oath, shit what's one more crime at this point?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

*Cheney reveals witness tampering by Team Trump. Arrest warrants should issue PROMPTLY. Here's why.*

15,346 views Jun 30, 2022 Rep. Liz Cheney revealed two messages that indicate Team Trump is tampering with witnesses who are testifying before the January 6 select committee investigating the insurrection. Witness tampering is a clear and present danger to the integrity of any investigation, whether congressional or criminal. 

Offenses like witness tampering DO NOT call for the opening of a lengthy grand jury investigation. The Department of Justice must act on this evidence immediately. These kind of offense require an immediate response, as follows: the FBI should interview the witness, put the information about the tampering in an affidavit in support of an arrest warrant, present the warrant application to a judge and, once the warrant is issued, inmmidiately arrest the perpetrator. This is how law enforcement is support to work when it comes to witness tampering. This is the only way to preserve the integrity of one of our nation's most important investigations ever. Additionally, this is the only way to deter other members of Team Trump from tampering with witnesses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

More lawyers. All the evidence collected in the Georgia case will be turned over to the DOJ when they convict Trump. Plus the DOJ will have evidence from the J6 panel and their own investigations. Georgia might break the ice, but there should be a special independent counsel to prosecute Trump and others federally too, if Garland wants hands off.






*Watergate Prosecutor: Trump ‘Up To His Eyeballs In Criminality’ | The Katie Phang Show*

29,089 views Jun 30, 2022 The January 6th Committee held a special last minute hearing this past week containing bombshell testimony from former aide to Mark Meadows Cassidy Hutchinson. Watergate prosecutor Nick Akerman joins Katie Phang to discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2022)

*Hayes: The Fight For Democracy Must Go Beyond Jan. 6 Committee*
9,152 views Jun 30, 2022 Chris Hayes: “At this point, the committee is the only governing organ in the country that appears to be undertaking the project of fighting for American democracy with the zeal and acumen that it deserves.”


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 1, 2022)

THe DOJ has had 18 months to investigate the Trump Chumps, why have they not indited the False Electors? They are wandering around free and grinning. At least the J6 Committee should read out thier names on TV and let their friends and neighbors know who the real enemies of America are. That will be the Slam/Dunk case Garland could make TODAY!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> THe DOJ has had 18 months to investigate the Trump Chumps, why have they not indited the False Electors? They are wandering around free and grinning. At least the J6 Committee should read out thier names on TV and let their friends and neighbors know who the real enemies of America are. That will be the Slam/Dunk case Garland could make TODAY!


Well it does move everything into election season and you won't have justice until the democrats win, if they don't, this will be buried and Gym Jordan will be running the justice committee. They will go absolutely nuts if they are not held to account and elected again by an idiotic public who has a larger "cause" than America or the constitution. Or because they are angry about gas prices that are high all over the world and believe the torrent of propaganda saying it's all Biden's fault. America still has 73 million hate filled morons lurking in the shadows and the republican party is their only home and they will cut their own throats because they are at war and sacrifices have to be made for the greater "cause".


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 1, 2022)

If your favorite TV shows are Duck Dynasty and Swamp People...........you just might be a MAGAT.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

I wonder if Gym Jordan will appear at his trial in shirt sleeves, or will he wear a suit jacket in front of the judge and jury? 

Some republicans need to win in November, for the same reason Trump needed to win, because losing means going to prison and winning means they don't.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542657263910850561


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

*QAnon returns and targets Cassidy Hutchinson in new post*
328,356 views Jun 30, 2022 In a new post, online conspiracy theorist QAnon targets former White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson. CNN's Donie O'Sullivan explains what it means now that the account is back active.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

I hope the FBI is investigating and assisting her in recording every threat as future evidence, I'm sure she is getting hundreds of them at this point. I also hope they are paying a visit to this individual(s) with an arrest warrant issued by a judge, just to get their attention for the interview, it is a crime to lie to the FBI too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Mark Meadows’ associate threatened ex-White House aide | First Thing


Cassidy Hutchinson was warned not to cooperate with the House select committee. Plus, the supreme court climate ruling ‘condemning everyone alive’




www.theguardian.com





*First Thing: Mark Meadows’ associate threatened ex-White House aide*
*Cassidy Hutchinson was warned not to cooperate with the House select committee. Plus, the supreme court climate ruling ‘condemning everyone alive’*

Donald Trump’s former aide Cassidy Hutchinson was told by an associate of the former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows not to cooperate with the House January 6 select committee, two sources familiar with the matter have said.

Hutchinson received a message from an associate of Meadows saying: “[A person] let me know you have your deposition tomorrow. He wants me to let you know that he’s thinking about you. He knows you’re loyal, and you’re going to do the right thing when you go in for your deposition.” The redaction was Meadows, the sources said, but the associate’s identity could not be confirmed on Thursday night.

Hutchinson also told the House investigators about a call from a Trump ally. “What they said to me is, as long as I continue to be a team player, they know that I’m on the team, I’m doing the right thing, I’m protecting who I need to protect, you know, I’ll continue to stay in the good graces in Trump World,” she said, adding that she was told to “bear in mind” that Trump will be reading the hearing’s transcripts.

What did the panel say? Vice-chair Liz Cheney described the message from Meadows’ associate as improper pressure on a witness that could extend to illegal witness tampering or intimidation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

*Jan. 6 panel turns focus to ex-Trump deputy chief of staff*
31,962 views Jul 1, 2022 There has been an increased focus on former White House deputy chief of staff Tony Ornato after former Trump White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson testified at a committee hearing that he had told her about Trump lashing out in anger and lunging at a member of his protective detail as he demanded to be taken to the Capitol on January 6. CNN’s Ryan Nobles reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

If Liz doesn't win the GOP nomination, she should run as an independent and the democratic candidate should withdraw, it might keep the crazy bitch from getting in. I figure over the summer ole Liz will soften up Donald's support considerably, if the DOJ starts busting people when the interim report comes out. Courage is universally admired, many who don't like her decision like her guts and if you are gonna be in the GOP and run against Trump and stupid, ya gotta have guts. If she loses her primary and ran as an independent, she would have no problem financing a campaign and would get support from republicans and democrats, she could also win, a democrat can't. If she does win, it will be Hell on the Trumpers in the republican party, because the J6 panel and others related to it will continue for a long time to come.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Rep. Liz Cheney Defends Jan. 6 Committee Work During Primary Debate*
75,728 views Jul 1, 2022 Rep. Liz Cheney, R-Wyo., defended her work on the January 6 committee during a primary debate Thursday night, saying she will never put party above her duty to the country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

Garland had better be busting heads and asses by the time Joe gives his speech and the panel delivers it's first report (there will be more, depending on the election outcome). Georgia can have Trump first for a TV trial to break the ice, but his minions and cronies should be feeling the heat of Hell and indictments should be dropping for the fake electors scheme and perhaps others. Somebody is looking for a deal, you can be rest assured, even if they are using Trump's lawyers and as more is made public, more people will want deals.

Anybody who knew about the plot is in legal jeopardy, or even open to civil lawsuits, this was a very serious conspiracy that involved many people, even secret service agents were involved in covering it up. This is seditious conspiracy, up from obstructing an official proceeding of congress and Treason for attempting to murder Mike Pence with lies and disinformation feed to his lunatic base. This is as serious as it gets and when the DOJ gets down into it or perhaps an independent special counsel a lot of even minor players will be indicted, even after the kingpins go down.






*Biden Planning Major Speech When House Probe Ends*
7,237 views Jul 1, 2022 President Joe Biden is likely to deliver a speech on the Jan. 6 committee's findings once the House panel wraps up its investigation, according to reporting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

*Glenn Kirschner with Stephanie Miller: Trump Will Hold onto His Lies Until the Day He Dies.*
6,648 views Premiered 3 hours ago Glenn L. Kirschner is an American attorney and former U.S. Army prosecutor who is NBC News/MSNBC legal analyst. Glenn Kirschner with Stephanie Miller: Trump Will Hold onto His Lies Until the Day He Dies.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 1, 2022)

LOL



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542945276457000965


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542657263910850561


Lock him up...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

*Let's talk about Liz Cheney, the partisan committee, and Republicans....*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542945276457000965


So, trump lied?


----------



## printer (Jul 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542945613674795009


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2022)

Find the emotional women


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

Accounts of Trump angrily demanding to go to the Capitol on January 6 circulated in Secret Service over past year


Then-President Donald Trump angrily demanded to go to the US Capitol on January 6, 2021, and berated his protective detail when he didn't get his way, according to two Secret Service sources who say they heard about the incident from multiple agents, including the driver of the presidential SUV...




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Find the emotional women
> View attachment 5157441


Not fair, show some real men, not these worms!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

*J6 committee subpoenas WH Counsel Pat Cipollone. Will he testify or coverup Trump's crimes?*
35,256 views Jul 1, 2022 Former White House Counsel Pat Cipollone clearly has information and evidence about the possible crimes of Donald Trump. The January 6 House select committee just subpoenaed Cipollone to testify. The choice for Cipollone is clear: comply with the subpoena and tell the truth about Trump's conduct or refuse to testify - covering up the crimes of Trump - and run afoul of the federal statutes of accessory after the fact and misprision of a felony.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

It kinda looks like they have Mark Meadows for witness tampering, normally the FBI would take a sworn deposition, turn it into an affidavit, present it to a judge and obtain an arrest warrant(s), usually right away. Next the interview with the FBI and lying to them is a crime.

They should prevent Trump and his allies from paying for witness lawyers, they are tampering with witnesses and suborning perjury. He is also using funds obtained from wire fraud using the big lie to fund witness tampering.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Criminal Referral? Jan. 6 Panel Eyes Witness Tampering Amid Trump Coup Plot*
107,463 views Jul 1, 2022 NBC News has confirmed that star Jan. 6 witness Cassidy Hutchinson received a concerning message from a Trump ally that appeared to be coaxing her to testify positively on Donald Trump’s behalf. Trump also slandered Hutchinson in an interview with Newsmax after she gave her public testimony, saying she has “mental problems” and lives in “fantasyland.” Due to all this, the Jan. 6 committee may make a criminal referral to the Justice Department for witness tampering.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

*Let's talk about the committee reaching Republicans....*


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 1, 2022)

Cassidy Hutchinson is 2 years older than my own daughter. I hope thee pigs get what's coming to them.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 1, 2022)

After 18 months if Merrick Garland can not indite a major Seditionist or any of the Green Bay Sweep Congress, he needs to be removed and replaced with an effective AG! 
He has a staff of thousands and yet he can not indite Trump, who is on video tape in front of a nation wide audience inciting sedition? America needs an effective AG who has the guts to take on the fucking Mar a Largo grifter for at least one of his multiple crimes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

*Two secret service agents say they heard claim Trump angrily demanded to go to Capitol*
2,272 views Jul 2, 2022 Then-President Donald Trump angrily demanded to go to the US Capitol on January 6, 2021, and berated his protective detail when he didn’t get his way, according to two Secret Service sources who say they heard about the incident from multiple agents, including the driver of the presidential SUV where it occurred.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

*Trump Is ‘Most Investigated, Least Prosecuted’ Man In History*
141,776 views Jul 2, 2022 Fmr. prosecutor Glenn Kirschner joins MSNBC’s Jason Johnson to discuss the many crimes that could potentially take down Donald Trump, but says he will specifically be watching the Jan. 6th hearing witness tampering accusations to see if DOJ “moves to put a stop to it in real time.” Tim O’Brien says the real importance of the Jan. 6th hearings is to push the Justice Department to indict Trump and his cohorts “for staging a coup.”


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 2, 2022)

The supreme court is going to steal the election in 2024 by ruling that states can over ride the public's votes and have their electors cast for the loser of the popular vote.

The only way to stop it is a blue wave this year and expand the court.


----------



## printer (Jul 2, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> After 18 months if Merrick Garland can not indite a major Seditionist or any of the Green Bay Sweep Congress, he needs to be removed and replaced with an effective AG!
> He has a staff of thousands and yet he can not indite Trump, who is on video tape in front of a nation wide audience inciting sedition? America needs an effective AG who has the guts to take on the fucking Mar a Largo grifter for at least one of his multiple crimes.


Don't forget, they are dealing with hundreds of cases of people who invaded the Capital, that takes manpower. And they start at the bottom and work their way up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2022)

printer said:


> Don't forget, they are dealing with hundreds of cases of people who invaded the Capital, that takes manpower. And they start at the bottom and work their way up.


that is wrong and stupid in this case...the longer they wait, the more the republicans will white wash everything they can get their hands on, the more witnesses they will tamper with, the more chance they will have to plant false evidence, the more time Faux will have to spread their lies, the more time they will have to entrench more sympathetic officials....GET SHIT DONE FUCKING NOW! go after trump and the inner circle NOW..they have multiple smoking guns, shove one of them up trumps ass and start pulling the fucking trigger


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

*Law professor who taught Merrick Garland predicts he will indict Trump*
170,365 views Jul 2, 2022 Laurence Tribe, a Harvard Law professor who taught Attorney General Merrick Garland, predicts that Garland will indict former President Donald Trump for his role in the January 6 insurrection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is wrong and stupid in this case...the longer they wait, the more the republicans will white wash everything they can get their hands on, the more witnesses they will tamper with, the more chance they will have to plant false evidence, the more time Faux will have to spread their lies, the more time they will have to entrench more sympathetic officials....GET SHIT DONE FUCKING NOW! go after trump and the inner circle NOW..they have multiple smoking guns, shove one of them up trumps ass and start pulling the fucking trigger


I'm sure there are reasons and one of them is to erode his public support with the hearings and get the evidence before the public. We would know nothing if the DOJ was prosecuting them, except that which was presented in court and federal trials are not on TV. If they busted Trump before the hearings he would be spinning bullshit to the public before the trial that the prosecution could only answer in court and that would be delayed by repeated motions. It took too long to have the public hearings, but I figure that was politics, in order to drive the whole mess as close to the election as possible. The democrats still need Trump as a boogieman and he is only hurting the GOP and stealing their donations by running around loose. 

He and those around him are committing more crimes with a coverup, imagine how delusional you have to be to think something like this can be covered up, or that witnesses could be tampered with, Donald forgot he was no longer president. Donald's attention will shift from the minor people to the senior assholes in his inner cabal when they begin to crack. Mark Meadows could probably cut a deal, but he wouldn't avoid a lengthy prison sentence, he was coup central and Donald's mouth and cock. Someone will break, they are all a bunch of cutthroats.

Indicting Donald for wire fraud over the big lie would be a wise move, freeze and seize the cash as part of the crime. Let him go to court and try and get it back, it would be real interesting! They should have enough evidence to indict Donald on wire fraud and cut off his cash cow, make him pay for his own lawyers and he should not be permitted to pay for the lawyers of witnesses, that is a no brainer FFS.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm sure there are reasons and one of them is to erode his public support with the hearings and get the evidence before the public. We would know nothing if the DOJ was prosecuting them, except that which was presented in court and federal trials are not on TV. If they busted Trump before the hearings he would be spinning bullshit to the public before the trial that the prosecution could only answer in court and that would be delayed by repeated motions. It took too long to have the public hearings, but I figure that was politics, in order to drive the whole mess as close to the election as possible. The democrats still need Trump as a boogieman and he is only hurting the GOP and stealing their donations by running around loose.
> 
> He and those around him are committing more crimes with a coverup, imagine how delusional you have to be to think something like this can be covered up, or that witnesses could be tampered with, Donald forgot he was no longer president. Donald's attention will shift from the minor people to the senior assholes in his inner cabal when they begin to crack. Mark Meadows could probably cut a deal, but he wouldn't avoid a lengthy prison sentence, he was coup central and Donald's mouth and cock. Someone will break, they are all a bunch of cutthroats.
> 
> Indicting Donald for wire fraud over the big lie would be a wise move, freeze and seize the cash as part of the crime. Let him go to court and try and get it back, it would be real interesting! They should have enough evidence to indict Donald on wire fraud and cut off his cash cow, make him pay for his own lawyers and he should not be permitted to pay for the lawyers of witnesses, that is a no brainer FFS.


that is not what its doing, though...his public support is as strong as it's ever been, the same fucks who supported him then, support him now...the people turning from trump are other republican politicians, his base is still HIS...the people who's minds need changing, aren't hearing the truth, they're just hearing more liberal lies, meant to slander their messiah...
the democrats don't need trump as a boogeyman. he makes himself one to anyone with eyes, no matter what is done. if they don't see him that way now, they never will. 
your argument that if they arrested him now, he would be spinning bullshit is just silly...that's all trump has ever done, he'll do it indicted, unindicted, asleep, awake, he'll do it in his coffin till the end of time...
spinning bullshit is exactly what they're doing right now, and the longer you let them keep it up, the deeper it's going to be.
why would letting this happen closer to the election be a good idea? it isn't going to shift one single vote. those that hate him and hate the republican party are going to do what they were always going to do. those that love him and hate the democratic party are going to do what they were always going to do...fuck, even independents are going to do what they were going to do...no one is being "awakened to the truth" by these hearings, EVERYONE except the truly disturbed knows the truth...some people are outraged and offended by it, and some people dance gleefully as their evil plans bear rotten fruit...
why give them more time to prepare? more time to bilk their ignorant followers of more millions? more time to spread false narratives?


----------



## printer (Jul 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is not what its doing, though...his public support is as strong as it's ever been, the same fucks who supported him then, support him now...the people turning from trump are other republican politicians, his base is still HIS...the people who's minds need changing, aren't hearing the truth, they're just hearing more liberal lies, meant to slander their messiah...
> the democrats don't need trump as a boogeyman. he makes himself one to anyone with eyes, no matter what is done. if they don't see him that way now, they never will.
> your argument that if they arrested him now, he would be spinning bullshit is just silly...that's all trump has ever done, he'll do it indicted, unindicted, asleep, awake, he'll do it in his coffin till the end of time...
> spinning bullshit is exactly what they're doing right now, and the longer you let them keep it up, the deeper it's going to be.
> ...


It comes down to you not wanting to lose the case. And unlike what we would like, Rudy will not be leading up Trump's defense. They need to put together a rock solid case otherwise Trump will walk. He should have been turfed during his impeachment but that did not work. Trump has had 40-50 years of nudge-nudge and getting people to do his bidding. He knows how to do things to insulate himself. Georgia is probably his worst fuck up. He will probably go down for that before anything else.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is wrong and stupid in this case...the longer they wait, the more the republicans will white wash everything they can get their hands on, the more witnesses they will tamper with, the more chance they will have to plant false evidence, the more time Faux will have to spread their lies, the more time they will have to entrench more sympathetic officials....GET SHIT DONE FUCKING NOW! go after trump and the inner circle NOW..they have multiple smoking guns, shove one of them up trumps ass and start pulling the fucking trigger


The only way to map a large criminal conspiracy is from the bottom up. It’s like weeding spurge. If you lop off the crown, it grows back. You must dig out or poison an extensive root system. Decapitating this cabal would leave the main problem dormant but quite viable.

We have had “we’re on it” hints come from DOJ. What I do expect is that when indictments are published, it’ll be “everywhere all at once”. Theyll have to fly in criminal defense attorneys like firefighters out west.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is not what its doing, though...his public support is as strong as it's ever been, the same fucks who supported him then, support him now...the people turning from trump are other republican politicians, his base is still HIS...the people who's minds need changing, aren't hearing the truth, they're just hearing more liberal lies, meant to slander their messiah...
> the democrats don't need trump as a boogeyman. he makes himself one to anyone with eyes, no matter what is done. if they don't see him that way now, they never will.
> your argument that if they arrested him now, he would be spinning bullshit is just silly...that's all trump has ever done, he'll do it indicted, unindicted, asleep, awake, he'll do it in his coffin till the end of time...
> spinning bullshit is exactly what they're doing right now, and the longer you let them keep it up, the deeper it's going to be.
> ...


I guess the polls have something to do with it, Trump was more popular than Biden FFS. Keeping the republicans out of power is more important than busting Trump and if you are gonna bust Trump, you had better make sure you convict him. Even though he could be charged with thousands of crimes, they could only try him once if he was acquitted the first time around. Almost half the country are fucking lunatics, so even though vetted, they are liars and will end up on juries.

I'm just guessing like everybody else, if it were up to me the Bible would be still warm from my hand as the cuffs went on Trump. I think a congressional panel should look at how and why Trump got away with so many crimes, not just during his presidency either, he is a poster child for what is wrong with the American legal system.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

*J6 hearing testimony of Cassidy Hutchinson presents both "smoking gun" and "loaded gun" evidence*
6,830 views Jul 2, 2022 It's inexplicable that people are still looking for "smoking gun" evidence involving the crimes of Donald Trump. Deeply and directly incriminating evidence against Trump is in abundant supply and has been for years. Still, the testimony of Mark Meadows aide Cassidy Hutchinson provides yet additional smoking gun evidence. But the January 6 House select committee investigating the insurrection also provided dramatic evidence of witness tampering by Team Trump, in what could be characterized (figuratively) as "loaded gun" evidence. Here is how law enforcement needs to deal with these two different kinds of evidence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

*Let's talk about Arizona, Trump, and DOJ....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

*Conservative Writer Says Trump Is Making The January 6th Case Against Him So Much Worse*
75,828 views Jul 2, 2022 Writing in The Bulwark recently, conservative writer Amanda Carpenter makes the case that Donald Trump is making the case against him put forth by the January 6th Committee so much worse. The main reason for this, Carpenter says, is because he continues to push the very things that the Committee says he did after the 2020 election. It is hard for him to fight back when he keeps making the same mistakes, as Ring of Fire's Farron Cousins explains.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 2, 2022)

It sure got quiet around here from cultist saying the service denied that Trumpy Bear lunged for a SS driver
Funny how there dream was so short lived  
Taking an oath sure changes right wing talking points


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 3, 2022)

*#Gutless Garland* needs to file multiple charges against Trump in separate courts and let Trump fight case after case If he slides on one there is another to absorb his lawyers attention. I would not want to see them all rolled in to one case. 
Maybe start with the Riot Incitement, then the False Electors conspiracy, then ... ad infinitum! While he fights Ga and NY state cases, while dodging DOJ Federal cases one after another. If he geets convicted in one he can show up in and orange jumpsuit and a burr cut for the others.
But don't forget Rudy, Meadows, Navarro, and the 100 Congress Critters who signed up for the "Green Bay Sweep", they all need to be charged too.
Might need a few more DOJ lawyers to cover all the cases, but hey, we gave Ukrain Billions for weapos to fight for Democracy. We can afford to spend a billion or two on defending our own Democracy.


----------



## injinji (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Justin-case (Jul 3, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> *#Gutless Garland* needs to file multiple charges against Trump in separate courts and let Trump fight case after case If he slides on one there is another to absorb his lawyers attention. I would not want to see them all rolled in to one case.
> Maybe start with the Riot Incitement, then the False Electors conspiracy, then ... ad infinitum! While he fights Ga and NY state cases, while dodging DOJ Federal cases one after another. If he geets convicted in one he can show up in and orange jumpsuit and a burr cut for the others.
> But don't forget Rudy, Meadows, Navarro, and the 100 Congress Critters who signed up for the "Green Bay Sweep", they all need to be charged too.
> Might need a few more DOJ lawyers to cover all the cases, but hey, we gave Ukrain Billions for weapos to fight for Democracy. We can afford to spend a billion or two on defending our own Democracy.


If trump is charged federally, the next gop presidential candidate will run on pardoning him. I would like to see him charged in a state where will not receive a get out of jail free card.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 3, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> If trump is charged federally, the next gop presidential candidate will run on pardoning him. I would like to see him charged in a state where will not receive a get out of jail free card.


Oh oh oh....but would they follow through. I think they would not. 

You know how in star wars there is always the master and apprentice bad guy, and the only way you can reach the top is to overthrow the current guy. Yeah it's like that. Whomever has to take out trump if they want to reach the top and win at being the head dude of bad guys.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 3, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> If trump is charged federally, the next gop presidential candidate will run on pardoning him. I would like to see him charged in a state where will not receive a get out of jail free card.


I think you are underestimating dumps cunning and GOP’s evil
I wouldn’t be one bit surprised if Trump is even convicted that they nominate him for Speaker of the House 
It’s a low bar on the right


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)

injinji said:


>


I tend to agree, that the intention of going to the capitol is the most important thing, however actions speak louder than words when it comes to intentions. Physical actions involving violence and threats speak to intentions loudest of all, he used violence against federal officers in an attempt to get to the capitol. It was the same crime his supporters were committing at the same time, assaulting federal officers in order to get to the capitol. It was all part of one seditious conspiracy to attack the US government and he planned it, organized it, helped finance it and intended to participate in it or personally direct the actual attack on the capitol.

It might be scandalous, but it originated with the secret service agents telling a sworn witness about the event and then publicly imputing that witnesses testimony. This caused doubt, controversy and hundreds of death threats towards a witness who has already been tampered with by team Trump. I'd say fire the agents involved for talking about it and send them to testify before the J6 panel, behind closed doors if required, publicly preferred, since we already know it happened, thanks to them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I think you are underestimating dumps cunning and GOP’s evil
> I wouldn’t be one bit surprised if Trump is even convicted that they nominate him for Speaker of the House
> It’s a low bar on the right


He is the speaker of the house now, he has his arm shoved up Kevin McCarthy's ass and is working his mouth like a ventriloquist's dummy and has been for awhile.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> he used violence against federal officers in an attempt to get to the capitol.


i don't think so, really...he lashed out like a petulant child, which is exactly what he is....the idea that a 76 year old big mac addict whose sole source of exercise is waddling back and forth to a golf cart once a week is going to use physical force against a secret service agent is a little silly...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think so, really...he lashed out like a petulant child, which is exactly what he is....the idea that a 76 year old big mac addict whose sole source of exercise is waddling back and forth to a golf cart once a week is going to use physical force against a secret service agent is a little silly...


Goes to intend your honor...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2022)

an open letter to Garland Merrick

I don't think you should be the Attorney General of the United States...You were a very good judge, and should have been on the supreme court, but a judge is a defender of the law, a shield between the lawless and immoral and the good people of the country.
The Attorney General is a defender as well, but only in the sense that a good offense is the best defense...You no longer carry a shield, you now carry a sword...USE IT.
Our democracy is under grave threat from the machinations of the republican party. They have conspired by gerrymandering and out right lying, behind closed doors, to place as many republicans in sensitive local offices as the can, so that they can interfere in the next elections. They have achieved a grievously packed supreme court that is aiding and abetting the republican's criminal schemes.
You HAVE to press charges against as many of them as you can...if they're allowed to remain in office through the 2022 elections, they will use the positions they have already gained to lie, cheat and steal their way into even more positions, in preparation for the 2024 presidential elections...
those slates of false electors have to be charged, the republican senators and congress people who aided the plot have to be charged.
I don't expect you to prosecute trump immediately, if ever. He has become more or less irrelevant...the real damage to the republican party would come from putting as many of them in a cell as humanly possible between now and November, and the one funny thing in this whole travesty is that they would be doing the damage to themselves.
Their carefully laid plots would fall apart with many of the key facilitators sitting in a prison cell.
Then it would be time to start impeaching perjurers from the supreme court...But that can't happen, if you don't help dismantle their criminal organization right now.
You are no longer a shield, BE the sword.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)

*Full Lofgren: ‘If Witnesses Are Being Intimidated, We Don’t Plan To Just Sit By’*
9,525 views Jul 3, 2022 In an exclusive interview with Meet the Press, Rep. Zoe Lofgren (D-Calif.), member of the Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Attack on the U.S. Capitol, talks about Cassidy Hutchinson’s testimony and a subpoena for former White House Counsel Pat Cipollone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)

*Jason Stanley: U.S. Headed to a One-Party State Unless “Americans Wake Up” | Amanpour and Company*
175,298 views Jun 29, 2022 Jason Stanley, an expert on authoritarianism, has been an adviser to the January 6 committee. The author of "How Fascism Works" speaks with Hari Sreenivasan about the hearings and the state of democracy in America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)

*Full Cevallos: ‘The DOJ Has Super Powers Compared To The [January 6th] Committee’*
19,210 views Jul 3, 2022 After a surprise hearing this week from the January 6th Committee, the Department of Justice’s actions are coming under criticism. NBC News Legal Analyst Danny Cevallos explains the different tools the Department could use in an investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)

*BREAKING NEWS: Kinzinger says NEW WITNESSES have come forward to Jan 6 Committee*
10,957 views Jul 3, 2022 This is breaking news. Adam Kinzinger announced new witnesses have come forward to speak with the January 6 Committee following the blockbuster testimony of Cassidy Hutchinson


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 3, 2022)

America can be saved by Hemp! It's true, if woven to a strong enough rope, it can retroactively abort many seditionists!!!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *BREAKING NEWS: Kinzinger says NEW WITNESSES have come forward to Jan 6 Committee*
> 10,957 views Jul 3, 2022 This is breaking news. Adam Kinzinger announced new witnesses have come forward to speak with the January 6 Committee following the blockbuster testimony of Cassidy Hutchinson


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)

*Witness tampering of Cassidy Hutchinson, Jeffrey Clark's crimes, AG Garland and DOJ's legitimacy*
12,563 views Jul 3, 2022 The January 6 committee public hearings have revealed deeply damaging AND ongoing crimes by Team Trump, including witness tampering of Cassidy Hutchinson. Additionally, we have known for many months that former high Department of Justice official Jeffrey Clark attempted to corrupt and weaponize the DOJ as part of Donald Trump's conspiracy to overturn the results of the presidential election. Yet it took 18 months for federal authorities to even just obtain a search warrant for Clark's cell phone. It seems clear that Attorney General Merrick Garland is keenly concerned about the legitimacy and reputation of the DOJ. However, unless witness tampering is addressed promptly and high government official are indicted soon for the crimes we have seen them committed in the harsh light of day, the legitimacy of the DOJ many soon reach the point of no return.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Witness tampering of Cassidy Hutchinson, Jeffrey Clark's crimes, AG Garland and DOJ's legitimacy*
> 12,563 views Jul 3, 2022 The January 6 committee public hearings have revealed deeply damaging AND ongoing crimes by Team Trump, including witness tampering of Cassidy Hutchinson. Additionally, we have known for many months that former high Department of Justice official Jeffrey Clark attempted to corrupt and weaponize the DOJ as part of Donald Trump's conspiracy to overturn the results of the presidential election. Yet it took 18 months for federal authorities to even just obtain a search warrant for Clark's cell phone. It seems clear that Attorney General Merrick Garland is keenly concerned about the legitimacy and reputation of the DOJ. However, unless witness tampering is addressed promptly and high government official are indicted soon for the crimes we have seen them committed in the harsh light of day, the legitimacy of the DOJ many soon reach the point of no return.


The reputation of the DOJ? My ass, they can allow a black woman to take five years for double voteing, but can't get off their ass to hold the Orange Menace and his minions to account for atttacking the institution of American democracy. #Gutless Garland is a major factor in Joe's lack of popularity.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Witness tampering of Cassidy Hutchinson, Jeffrey Clark's crimes, AG Garland and DOJ's legitimacy*
> 12,563 views Jul 3, 2022 The January 6 committee public hearings have revealed deeply damaging AND ongoing crimes by Team Trump, including witness tampering of Cassidy Hutchinson. Additionally, we have known for many months that former high Department of Justice official Jeffrey Clark attempted to corrupt and weaponize the DOJ as part of Donald Trump's conspiracy to overturn the results of the presidential election. Yet it took 18 months for federal authorities to even just obtain a search warrant for Clark's cell phone. It seems clear that Attorney General Merrick Garland is keenly concerned about the legitimacy and reputation of the DOJ. However, unless witness tampering is addressed promptly and high government official are indicted soon for the crimes we have seen them committed in the harsh light of day, the legitimacy of the DOJ many soon reach the point of no return.


so, Glenn finally feels the same way i do? only took him a year to catch up....
so anyone else wanna tell me it's all being carefully choreographed and strategically timed to do the most damage?
BECAUSE TIMELY JUSTICE MATTERS!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so, Glenn finally feels the same way i do? only took him a year to catch up....
> so anyone else wanna tell me it's all being carefully choreographed and strategically timed to do the most damage?
> BECAUSE TIMELY JUSTICE MATTERS!


He's felt that way for awhile and wants trump's ass. I'd like to see him appointed special independent council and let him loose on the works of them with a big budget and a thousand recently retired FBI agents and DOJ prosecutors.

I'm just trying to guess at the possible reasons for delay, congress investigated the top end while the DOJ got the little fish cleaned up and worked it's way up. I can understand the delay with congress, the closer to the election the better, but the DOJ delay is another matter, though it did take Garland a few months to get confirmed. Witness tampering is what is taking it to a whole new level and something the FBI should be fucking someone's holiday weekend up over.


----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2022)

Fox and friends confront billion-dollar US lawsuits over election fraud claims


Rightwing networks Fox News, OAN and Newsmax could be found liable in cases brought by voting machine company Dominion




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2022)

Here's a question" If they were engaged in witness tampering with this guy, how come Garland hasn't arrested them for it already? This is an old crime and I can understand why Barr never did anything, but a crime was committed on this guy and other than a civil suit, crickets. But I suppose if the republicans win the house this fall there will be crickets on a lot of things as everything they can is memory holed, they will. Some people can break the law and others cannot, the bar is so high for busting the rich because they enjoy a much higher standard of justice and evidence, than regular citizens.

Whatever happened to the case against Matt Gatez? I guess some republican on the jury will let him off for child molesting and daddy is worth a fortune. Matt was so worried he wanted Trump to give him a pardon from birth, he need not worry, timid Merrick won't bother him, since he might lose in court and besides, it would look political and we can't have that, even if it means letting a child molester run lose, it's not like there are victims of crimes and they are crimes for a reason. It's not Merrick's fault, didn't create the US legal system, it just evolved that way with the help of money setting precedent. The American legal system is about as just, as the American government is democratically elected, it is not. The house is gerrymandered, the senate represents geography, not people and has further enhanced minority rule with the filibuster. The president is not democratically elected by a majority either, though in the case of Biden he had both an EC and popular vote victory.

Happy 4th of July, at least until it becomes, "*Great Leader Day*", he who was anointed by Republican Jesus himself to lead America.






*Alexander Vindman On Trump Team Intimidating Jan 6 Witnesses: "This Is How They Operate"*
86,045 views Jul 4, 2022 Lt. Colonel (ret.) Alexander Vindman, who played a major role in the first impeachment trial of Donald Trump, joins Cori Coffin to discuss his own experience facing intimidation by Trump team members amid growing concerns of pressuring witnesses called to testify in the January 6 hearings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2022)

*Honig explains what possible Trump criminal referral could look like*
17,103 views Jul 4, 2022 CNN senior legal analyst Elie Honig breaks down the types of federal charges former President Donald Trump could face if the January 6 committee makes a criminal referral to the Justice Department.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> an open letter to Garland Merrick
> 
> I don't think you should be the Attorney General of the United States...You were a very good judge, and should have been on the supreme court, but a judge is a defender of the law, a shield between the lawless and immoral and the good people of the country.
> The Attorney General is a defender as well, but only in the sense that a good offense is the best defense...You no longer carry a shield, you now carry a sword...USE IT.
> ...


My guess is they are going to move on to deciding if they should hold some hearings to see if they should pass a resolution to decide if they can issue a strongly worded letter to someone running for office.

It's a pretty major weakness and extremely frustrating. There needs to be some action to give the claims some legitimacy. You know how Republicans are like "Hillary Clinton killed 50 people!" and the democrats are like "that's silly, if she killed all these people in a vast conspiracy, why isn't she locked up? If it's so clear why is she not in jail, a bunch would like to put her there."

...yeah, it's starting to feel like that. It's like doing a group project and the democrats are the guy that insists on being group leader but then shows up on presentation day without their slides and bad case of stage fright. They are being led by moderate republicans.

Edit: even the ever optimistic diy seems to be noticing it. Democrats need to do something other than ask for donations and blind voter allegiance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Edit: even the ever optimistic diy seems to be noticing it. Democrats need to do something other than ask for donations and blind voter allegiance.


The democrats are driven by the base too and are about to get a huge dose of motivation from America's women. The legal community is up in arms about the delays to justice too, not just the public, I've been posting legal opinions from lawyers. Things are quiet at the DOJ, this gives me hope, because there should be resignations with public letters by now, if Garland was sitting on his hands in confusion without a plan. These public hearings give him and the DOJ tremendous political cover when they do go after Trump and his band of miscreants and put the facts before the public.

I still think Georgia is gonna take the first bite out of the apple by prosecuting Trump with a TV trial and 3 ring circus in half black, heavily democratic Fulton Co. The city of Atlanta should see a riot on the courthouse steps as Donald puts out the call to his base of lunatics and morons. Indicting him in Georgia before the election could have interesting results and break the ice for other indictments. I think the feds are waiting for the state TV trial, where the big lie will be refuted to Trump's face on national TV by state republican officials. I'm hoping the judge will order Donald tied to his chair and ball gagged cause he won't STFU!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The democrats are driven by the base too and are about to get a huge dose of motivation from America's women. The legal community is up in arms about the delays to justice too, not just the public, I've been posting legal opinions from lawyers. Things are quiet at the DOJ, this gives me hope, because there should be resignations with public letters by now, if Garland was sitting on his hands in confusion without a plan. These public hearings give him and the DOJ tremendous political cover when they do go after Trump and his band of miscreants and put the facts before the public.
> 
> I still think Georgia is gonna take the first bite out of the apple by prosecuting Trump with a TV trial and 3 ring circus in half black, heavily democratic Fulton Co. The city of Atlanta should see a riot on the courthouse steps as Donald puts out the call to his base of lunatics and morons. Indicting him in Georgia before the election could have interesting results and break the ice for other indictments. I think the feds are waiting for the state TV trial, where the big lie will be refuted to Trump's face on national TV by state republican officials. I'm hoping the judge will order Donald tied to his chair and ball gagged cause he won't STFU!


do you seriously think they can get 12 people on a jury without 1 of them being a magat? in Georgia?...they'll get hung jury after hung jury till trump dies of a heart attack from all that big mac fat...at maralardo, playing golf.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you seriously think they can get 12 people on a jury without 1 of them being a magat? in Georgia?...they'll get hung jury after hung jury till trump dies of a heart attack from all that big mac fat...at maralardo, playing golf.


Yes, they convicted derek chauvin. They can have alternate jurors too. Any regular loud mouthed magat wouldn't make it long, if at all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Yes, they convicted derek chauvin. They can have alternate jurors too. Any regular loud mouthed magat wouldn't make it long, if at all.


they're not all loud mouth idiots...don't believe our own propaganda...loud mouthed idiots don't come terrifyingly close to a successful coup...the majority of magats are fools and morons...but not all of them, and the majority of republican politicians are idiots and buffoons, but NOT ALL OF THEM...as much as i hate both their guts, cruz and desatanis both have good educations, even if they use the knowledge for evil.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you seriously think they can get 12 people on a jury without 1 of them being a magat? in Georgia?...they'll get hung jury after hung jury till trump dies of a heart attack from all that big mac fat...at maralardo, playing golf.


It's worth a shot, Fulton Co. is half black and heavily democratic, they have a harder time arguing with sworn evidence in a trial than with the "mainstream media". It is a slam dunk case with a recording of the crime and republican public officials testifying. I give it way better than average chances for a conviction even with a few republicans on the jury. They have the evidence and a very good case in Georgia. 

Also any federal trial of Trump is likely to happen in DC and Trumpers are less of a factor there too. IMHO it's worth a shot, to do otherwise makes the law a cruel joke and Garland will be the joker who broke the justice system, he would be an accessory after the fact to seditious conspiracy and obstructing justice. There has been no breaking of ranks inside the DOJ, even though many on the outside and former officials have been complaining bitterly about it in the news. No resignations with public letters of complaint, yet and the place is full of democrats and those with a hard on for Donald...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2022)

*Glenn Kirschner: "Mark Meadows Knew He Committed Crimes & The Only Way Out Was a Pardon from Trump."*
5,289 views Jul 4, 2022 Glenn Kirschner: "Mark Meadows Knew He Committed Crimes & The Only Way Out Was a Pardon from Trump."


----------



## jsatch (Jul 4, 2022)

In prison yet?


----------



## printer (Jul 4, 2022)

jsatch said:


> In prison yet?


Too stupid a troll to use Google and find out yourself?


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 4, 2022)

"Assuming the DOJ acts", so far they are just fucking about. This is why I wanted Kamala to be the AG not VP.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 4, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> "Assuming the DOJ acts", so far they are just fucking about. This is why I wanted Kamala to be the AG not VP.


DOJ "actors" could be slowing things down just by having to route information around said Actors.
How many trump loyalist are employed by the FBI?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> DOJ "actors" could be slowing things down just by having to route information around said Actors.
> How many trump loyalist are employed by the FBI?


Most LEO's are republicans...


----------



## printer (Jul 4, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Most LEO's are republicans...


Will be less going into the future now that the Supreme Court said they can go armed wherever they want.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2022)

printer said:


> Too stupid a troll to use Google and find out yourself?


Thanks I forgot to put it back on ignore
I appreciate you


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2022)

printer said:


> Will be less going into the future now that the Supreme Court said they can go armed wherever they want.


 because...they can carry a gun without having to be a cop to do it?...i don't think so, the gun is just a part of the whole package, which is AUTHORITY...they need the uniform, the badge, the car with the flashing lights and siren to really get them where they need to be.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 4, 2022)

Sitting here listening to the fireworks in the neiborhood. I heard less Ka-Booms during a VC attack in Nah Trang, or the Ukrainian war videos! Of course firecrackers are illegal in Sacto County, so it must be the Republicans acting out the Second Civil War.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Sitting here listening to the fireworks in the neiborhood. I heard less Ka-Booms during a VC attack in Nah Trang, or the Ukrainian war videos! Of course firecrackers are illegal in Sacto County, so it must be the Republicans acting out the Second Civil War.


I'm taking a knee on celebrating this 4th of July. It's hard to find anything like freedom to celebrate while our rights are being trampled by the Supreme Court of the land. Land of the free my ass...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 5, 2022)

Secret Service Sources confirm Cassidy's Chilling Claims


— My, my, my. There apparently is some significant confirmation on the Trump Secret Service outburst, demanding to go to the Capitol — from within the ranks of the Secret Service itself. Apparently, the story circulated like wild-fire after the event....




www.dailykos.com


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Secret Service Sources confirm Cassidy's Chilling Claims
> 
> 
> — My, my, my. There apparently is some significant confirmation on the Trump Secret Service outburst, demanding to go to the Capitol — from within the ranks of the Secret Service itself. Apparently, the story circulated like wild-fire after the event....
> ...


Both of them law breakers and should have been jailed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I'm taking a knee on celebrating this 4th of July. It's hard to find anything like freedom to celebrate while our rights are being trampled by the Supreme Court of the land. Land of the free my ass...


Been thinking, I know I know…
Where else is there to go? Scooby and GWN had me leaning toward Costa Rico but. 
Where else can we go? This is my country, since 1690.
VOTE. THEM. OUT.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

*MUST SEE! Glenn Kirschner Ticks Off 7 Trump Crimes from J6 Hearings That Add up to Life in Prison!*
3,247 views Jul 5, 2022 MUST SEE! Glenn Kirschner Ticks Off 7 Trump Crimes from J6 Hearings That Add up to Life in Prison!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 5, 2022)

It is a beautiful day when you realize John Eastman, Rudy G and Lyndsey have all been subpoenaed in Georgia
Sounds like the wheels of justice are just getting rolling


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544327335830327301


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544327335830327301View attachment 5159037


intimidation at it's finest, threatening a public servent huh....smh

FBI track this phone call......


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> intimidation at it's finest, threatening a public servent huh....smh
> 
> FBI track this phone call......


I really wish I was one of his interns right now. I would be busy answering every call and full on trolling these dick heads in real time and then release them like crank calls.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I really wish I was one of his interns right now. I would be busy answering every call and full on trolling these dick heads in real time and then release them like crank calls.


i prolly would do the same then forward it to the FBI switch board.......


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 5, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I really wish I was one of his interns right now. I would be busy answering every call and full on trolling these dick heads in real time and then release them like crank calls.


One of my roles in telecommunications was working with law enforcement and crank calls. After a malicious call, simply dial *57 and meta data will be captured by your phone company. Some calls were relationship breakups, run away kids or threatening behaviour. 





__





Malicious caller identification - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

Since there is such wide spread witness tampering with this bunch, they should bug the phones of everybody they subpoena and listen in as the news spreads, who is calling who, with threats and tampering with witnesses. In any case I'm sure the death threats will pour in to this bunch of grand jury subpoenas, it will be but a taste of what will happen, if they testify against Trump in open court. So, it's crunch time for this crowd, Donald or jail, time to make up your mind.
Everything they learn will be shared with the DOJ and perhaps the J6 panel.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Giuliani, Eastman, Graham among those subpoenaed in Georgia election probe


The latest raft of subpoenas marks a new phase of grand jury activity that reaches into Trump's inner circle.




www.cnn.com





*Rudy Giuliani, Lindsey Graham and John Eastman subpoenaed by Fulton County DA in election probe*

An Atlanta-area special grand jury investigating former President Donald Trump’s attempts to overturn the 2020 election in Georgia has subpoenaed a handful of key Trump allies, including his former attorney Rudy Giuliani and South Carolina Sen. Lindsey Graham, according to court filings.

The subpoenas also cover a handful of the Trump campaign’s other former legal advisers, including John Eastman, Jenna Ellis, Cleta Mitchell and Kenneth Chesebro.

Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis has been leading the investigation digging into Trump’s actions in Georgia. Several state officials have already been subpoenaed and have appeared before the special grand jury.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 5, 2022)

Not sure if it's militia related or fake electors.

The assistant U.S. Attorney in charge of prosecuting domestic terrorism, threats involving weapons of mass destruction & national security just opened a new federal grand jury case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

*Trump’s Legal Peril: Giuliani Subpoenaed As New Jan. 6 Witnesses Speak Out After Coup Bombshells*
420,226 views Jul 5, 2022 Several of Donald Trump’s closest allies, including Rudy Giuliani, Senator Lindsey Graham, and John Eastman, have been subpoenaed by a Georgia grand jury in the criminal probe into Trump’s election interference. This comes as more witnesses are coming forward in the Jan. 6 investigation following Cassidy Hutchinson’s bombshell testimony. The next Jan. 6 hearing is set to focus on the role extremist groups played in the insurrection. Meanwhile, Trump is eying an early presidential run announcement.


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)

injinji said:


>


The rats will be running and squealing in Georgia and in Washington when the DOJ gets ahold of them. Garland had better get ahold of them soon, because not going after them with hammer and tongs is clearly a political decision showing both fear and favor. Many people perceive the Biden administration as weak and Trump and Trumpism as strong, nothing will knock the stuffing out of Trump and his supporters than him getting convicted and sent to prison. In the meantime he is a useful boogieman for the democrats to use and he is dividing the republican party and keeping his crimes and theirs in the news.

The lunatics in the state parties passing anti abortion and other idiotic laws are probably doing the most for the democrats on both the state and federal levels in the coming midterms. The SCOTUS helped a lot too, by galvanizing the democratic party in a midterm election. Also a large majority of women in America now view women's rights as their number one issue. These women organized into a ground game in all 50 states could make a big difference by registering voters, motivating younger and first time voters, visiting neighborhoods and driving voters to the polls, all the things women are good at.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 6, 2022)

Another thing that would be good is to put AOC in charge of directing the DNC. It is too much controled by Corporatism lapdogs. The Donor class does not support the interests of the general populace.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 6, 2022)

I’m in love with Cassidy


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 6, 2022)

I tell the wife a couple of times a week that I think females, namely black females, can save the country.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I’m in love with Cassidy
> View attachment 5159239


I admire and applaud her courage for coming forward.
But the bottom line is that she's still a republican with right wing views........that hasn't changed.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jul 6, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I admire and applaud her courage for coming forward.
> But the bottom line is that she's still a republican with right wing views........that hasn't changed.


That’s ok.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 6, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I tell the wife a couple of times a week that I think females, namely black females, can save the country.


What Stacey Abrams accomplished was amazing.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 6, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544327335830327301View attachment 5159037


It's terrible at the local level and getting worse everyday. My best friend made his girls quit their jobs because of Trump hatred towards them. He adopted 2 adorable new born Chinese girls. They just entered college now. They're perfect kids, working retail jobs when they don't have to, volunteering for the disabled, active in sports, and extracurricular activities, both valedictorians of their classes, and eyeing careers that help people. Just unbelievably good kids but in their retail jobs they were being viciously attacked by Trump supporters during the pandemic amid Trump's China rhetoric. It was getting dangerous and nobody deserves the abuse being dished out.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2022)

Cipollone reaches deal to give transcribed interview to January 6 committee








Cipollone reaches deal to give transcribed interview to January 6 committee


Trump White House Counsel Pat Cipollone has reached a deal with the January 6 committee to participate in a transcribed interview behind closed doors on Friday, multiple sources told CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Cipollone reaches deal to give transcribed interview to January 6 committee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lawyers know how bad being cross examined by a prosecutor in front of a grand jury can be, he knows there is no way out in the end and that there were too many crimes committed by too many people. He also knows the desperate rats will be running and squealing, if the DOJ gets serious about this shit and the heat is white hot on Garland. Cipollone will be lucky to escape prison himself, he had knowledge of crimes, did he contact the FBI, warn congress or do anything, other than run around like a chicken with his head cut off? He had better come clean and hope some future independent special counsel doesn't sweep him up along with everybody else connected to the plots, schemes and conspiracies.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 6, 2022)

I wouldn't want to be responsible for cleaning ketchup off the walls at Mar Lago today


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I wouldn't want to be responsible for cleaning ketchup off the walls at Mar Lago today


Donald is due for a lot of depends changes and lunch throwing at the TV screen. He will need a Plexiglas shield in front of the screen with a windshield washer and wiper. Maybe a shitter built into his Lazyboy chair to save labor and frequent cleanups. I hope he has one of those TVs with a camera built in and someone hacked it and the built in mic, one day the video will be released...


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

*Hayes: Pat Cipollone Could Be The John Dean Of The Jan. 6 Case*
9,089 views Jul 6, 2022 "Cipollone warned the ex-President and those around him over and over about the crimes they could be charged with if they went through with their plot," says Chris Hayes. "When Pat Cipollone speaks to the committee on Friday, he could be the John Dean of this investigation."


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 6, 2022)

Seems like a lot of people taking the 5th. Is that standard practice in the States?

I'm not as fluent in these things as others are here.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 6, 2022)

*Pat Cipollone* should testify in public like a patriot not behind closed doors like a coward. After all Cassiday did it out in front of the nation, and she did well. Pat should be dragged in front of the cameras and interrogated harshly, because he was required by law to report criminal behavior in the White House. He needs to be disbarred as soon as he finishes his testimony.

Harsh, you say? No a lawyer who fails to follow the Law must be held to a high standard, or we end up with another Bill Barr and no one wants that.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 6, 2022)

I'll assume they came to an agreement of sorts.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 7, 2022)

This seems most appropriate


----------



## HGCC (Jul 7, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Seems like a lot of people taking the 5th. Is that standard practice in the States?
> 
> I'm not as fluent in these things as others are here.


Yeah, it's fairly common. It's the option that exists if you don't want to lie, but also aren't willing to tell the truth. I'm sure there is a legitimate use of the 5th amendment, it's the legal basis for the right to remain silent, but generally speaking, as seen on TV, it means you committed some crimes but aren't willing to talk about them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> This seems most appropriate


Maybe it will be *the Devil went down in Georgia*, if they convict him of a felony there. It is a slam dunk case with a recording and witnesses and she is looking at conspiracy and racketeering too. It would normally carry a 3 year prison sentence and a 1 year minimum sentence and this should carry the maximum sentence for the simple election crime alone.

Dunno how Donald in a Georgia prison will work out, but it will put him in a cage and break the ice while Garland gets ready to put him away for good. Trump's trial in Georgia will be on TV and it will be epic!









Donald Trump Seems Pretty Panicky About That Criminal Investigation in Georgia!


The ex-president spent the weekend lashing out at the prosecutor who is said to have “pretty good evidence of criminal intent.”




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 7, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Seems like a lot of people taking the 5th. Is that standard practice in the States?
> 
> I'm not as fluent in these things as others are here.


It is common when they've committed crimes. The only non-crime related 5th plea that I saw was from the IRS director that was being politically attacked by the criminals that are today violating IRS laws. The criminals put the "good guys" on their heels and continue to break the law. That WAS a case of pre-caution over subjective matters.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 7, 2022)

I guess sometime Tuesday afternoon we'll get to hear the latest conspiracy theory or has it started already? Hearing is next Tue. 10 AM ET. I think. Cipollone is a deep state, never-Trumper, RINO in a low level position that begged for a job with TFG but was denied because he was corrupt and incompetent and a Barr conspiracist? That's my guess anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2022)

*Barbara McQuade: Lindsey Graham's Relationship with Trump Comes Back to Bite Him!*
3,950 views Jul 7, 2022 Barbara Lynn McQuade is an American lawyer who served as the United States Attorney for the Eastern District of Michigan from 2010 to 2017. As part of President Trump's 2017 dismissal of U.S. attorneys, she stepped down in March 2017. She is currently a professor of law at the University of Michigan Law School, and a legal analyst for NBC News and MSNBC. 

Barbara McQuade: Lindsey Graham's Relationship with Trump Comes Back to Bite Him!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2022)

*Pat Cipollone finally agrees to testify to J6 committee about about the crimes of Donald Trump*
14,689 views Jul 7, 2022 Former White House counsel Pat Cipollone has been concealing what he knows about the conduct, misconduct and crimes of Donald Trump for more than 18 months now. However, after the testimony of 25-year-old White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson revealed that Cipollone has important evidence to provide about Trump's involvement in the January 6 insurrection, Cipollone at long last has decided to testify and reveal what he knows. 

Will this finally be enough to tip the scales of accountability?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2022)

*Trump 'Up To His Eyeballs In Criminality' Ahead Of W.H. Counsel’s Jan. 6 Testimony*
7,432 views Jul 7, 2022 Millions of Americans have been watching the Jan. 6 hearings, and most now think Donald Trump should be prosecuted for plotting to overturn the 2020 election results, according to new polling. Meanwhile, the investigation continues to heat up as Trump’s former White House counsel is set to testify before the panel. MSNBC’s Ari Melber is joined by former Watergate prosecutor Nick Akerman to break down some of the key moments from past hearings.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 7, 2022)

It is a shame when Congress and the State Atty's are leading the DOJ. The DOJ has thousands of investigators and prosecutors, but is incapable of pressing an indictment after 18 fucking months, despite Trump's televised crime and the False Electors conspiracy out in plain sight!
The flacid Administration and the limp dick AG are a disgrace!


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 8, 2022)

Another day, another Trump crime exposed. The IRS director must go now after the intensive audits of McCabe & Comey are revealed. Odds of both being audited this way, 1 in 82,000,000.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Another day, another Trump crime exposed. The IRS director must go now after the intensive audits of McCabe & Comey are revealed. Odds of both being audited this way, 1 in 82,000,000.


After an inspector general's report, Joe should fire the fucker, why he kept him on is beyond me. This needs to be put under the microscope by congress too and heads should roll, perhaps even prosecutions. Perhaps the FBI should look into it as well, since it was an abuse of office and an illegal attack on the agency and it's directors by a criminal president and his minions. Trump ordered it and he ordered someone, who ordered someone else to do the actual work. This is an abuse of office that can't be tolerated, these were the top law enforcement officials in the country, directors of the FBI.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> After an inspector general's report, Joe should fire the fucker, why he kept him on is beyond me. This needs to be put under the microscope by congress too and heads should roll, perhaps even prosecutions. Perhaps the FBI should look into it as well, since it was an abuse of office and an illegal attack on the agency and it's directors by a criminal president and his minions. Trump ordered it and he ordered someone, who ordered someone else to do the actual work. This is abuse of office that can't be tolerated, these were the top law enforcement officials in the country, directors of the FBI.


The attack on the IRS over the 501(c)'s was more abuse by the GOP. It gave cover for more crimes and abuse by conservatives. 90% of those orgs are from conservatives and they quite routinely violate the laws to escape taxation. The IRS is tasked with enforcing that but can't.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

You will know how much he has to say by how much time the testimony takes because they have a lot of questions to ask him. He has no real executive privilege's, he worked for the White House, he wasn't Trump's attorney, nothing to do with 1/6 is privilaged and nothing he heard from others in the WH is privilaged.






*Trump's ex-White House counsel testifies to Jan. 6 committee*
21,414 views Jul 8, 2022 The House select committee investigating the January 6, 2021, insurrection is expected to ask Trump White House Counsel Pat Cipollone during a closed-door interview about what he witnessed in the waning days of Donald Trump's administration when the former President and his allies tried to overturn the election. The interview is being recorded on video and could be featured at upcoming hearings, including one about how the violent mob came together and the role of extremist groups, as well as another hearing on the 187 minutes of Trump's inaction as rioters stormed the US Capitol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2022)

NEW: Roger Stone and Stop the Steal leaders were followed by a second documentary film crew before the Capitol attack — that also recorded key moments in timeline, including ‘rehearsal’ rallies and the days leading up to Jan. 6. 










Film offers inside look at Roger Stone’s ‘Stop the Steal’ efforts before January 6


Footage shows key moments of planning with fellow activist Ali Alexander to overturn election results in Trump’s favor




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> NEW: Roger Stone and Stop the Steal leaders were followed by a second documentary film crew before the Capitol attack — that also recorded key moments in timeline, including ‘rehearsal’ rallies and the days leading up to Jan. 6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That means there were 7 documentary teams embedded with the various groups of assholes I believe. A sure sign yer dealing with narcists and idiots is they record their own crimes, just like the morons at the capitol. I guess they wanted to be recorded for posterity when they won, this evidence of their loyalty to the great leader could be used to gain high government posts in national and homeland security. Just like those Nazi's who joined Hitler in his beerhall putsch, they would be accorded special statues in the party.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2022)

Stewart Rhodes, the leader of the Oath Keepers who is fully cooperating with Federal authorities, wants to waive his fifth amendment rights and testify publicly at the next January 6 Committee hearing.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Stewart Rhodes, the leader of the Oath Keepers who is fully cooperating with Federal authorities, wants to waive his fifth amendment rights and testify publicly at the next January 6 Committee hearing.


Fuck that radicalized nut bag, let him video tape it in a private hearing and then maybe do it live.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 8, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Fuck that radicalized nut bag, let him video tape it in a private hearing and then maybe do it live.


all he's going to say is that they were instructed by members of the US gov't to serve as coup support. they're all trying to get out of sedition charges.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Fuck that radicalized nut bag, let him video tape it in a private hearing and then maybe do it live.


If they ever did allow him to publicly testify, they would already have his video taped testimony racked up and ready to play for the TV networks, if he should try anything. He knows Trump fucked him and wants revenge now, Steward is a psycho too.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> all he's going to say is that they were instructed by members of the US gov't to serve as coup support. they're all trying to get out of sedition charges.


Yeah screams 'taint the jury' to me.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 8, 2022)

Unbelievable


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2022)

“Investigators determined that Michael Flynn received nearly $450,000 from Turkish and Russian interests in 2015, including for an appearance in Moscow alongside President Vladimir Putin, but found no records that he had sought government approval beforehand.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Unbelievable
> View attachment 5160381


He can attend the funeral, it's just a short hop to eastern Russia from there!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

Watch: Trump official who pushed the 'Big Lie' nabbed by cops in his underwear


CNN on Thursday broadcast bodycam footage from the Fairfax County Police Department of its early-morning search warrant execution at Jeffrey Clark's home.CNN's Hannah Rabinowitz obtained the video, which shows the Trump DOJ official in his underwear and a dress shirt.A female officer then...




www.rawstory.com





*Watch: Trump official who pushed the 'Big Lie' nabbed by cops in his underwear*


CNN on Thursday broadcast bodycam footage from the Fairfax County Police Department of its early-morning search warrant execution at Jeffrey Clark's home.


CNN's Hannah Rabinowitz obtained the video, which shows the Trump DOJ official in his underwear and a dress shirt.

A female officer then informs Clark she is with the Department of Justice's Office of Inspector General.

"Can you step outside with me, we have a search warrant and we need to speak to you," she said. "So can I get you to step outside for me?"

"Let's go, let's step outside," she repeated.

"Can I put my pants on first?" he asked.

"They are going to clear the house," he was told.

Watch below or at this link.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Watch: Trump official who pushed the 'Big Lie' nabbed by cops in his underwear
> 
> 
> CNN on Thursday broadcast bodycam footage from the Fairfax County Police Department of its early-morning search warrant execution at Jeffrey Clark's home.CNN's Hannah Rabinowitz obtained the video, which shows the Trump DOJ official in his underwear and a dress shirt.A female officer then...
> ...


Aw jeez, Wade!
He got the Jerry Lundergard treatment.
Very appropriate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

*Trump’s Grip On GOP Tighter Than Ever Despite Jan. 6 Revelations | The Katie Phang Show*
16,572 views Jul 8, 2022 In his new book, The Bulwark’s Tim Miller takes a look inward about the role he played in the rise of Trump working in the world of Republican politics. Miller joins Katie Phang to discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2022)

*Haberman: This is how Trump likely has been consuming the Jan. 6 hearings*
35,018 views Jul 8, 2022 CNN political analyst Maggie Haberman describes what she has heard about former President Donald Trump's consumption of the January 6 House select committee hearings in light of ex-Trump White House counsel Pat Cipollone's testimony with the committee.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> special statues


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)

If ole Steward is ready to rollover for the J6 panel, he can do it in front of the cameras in his private interview that can be broadcast later. There is no way out for this guy, he will serve time no matter who he gives up, it's just a question of how much time. If he gets out of prison, he will walk out into a completely different world, that of a broke loser on probation until he dies. So the only questions are, who can Steward cough up and who will they rat out? He was the contact point between Trump's crew at the Willard Hotel and the crazies who lead the violence on the 6th. The leader of the proud boys is a well known informant too and I'm sure Enrico has been squealing his head off too.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Legal Expert: Oath Keepers Leader Stewart Rhodes Is Done And Looking For Way Out*
296,281 views Jul 8, 2022 Oath Keepers leader Stewart Rhodes may become “plead out” and become a Jan. 6 probe cooperating witness legal expert Glenn Kirschner says. Kirschner and MSNBC analyst Charlie Sykes also join Joy Reid to discuss the January 6th committee finally hearing from the man who had a front-row seat to Donald Trump's effort to steal the election--Pat Cipollone, former White House Counsel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2022)

Oath Keeper members brought explosives to DC area around January 6 and had a 'death list,' prosecutors say | CNN Politics


The Justice Department released new details Friday evening of the alleged extensive planning by the Oath Keepers to prepare for violence in Washington, DC, on January 6, 2021, including lessons to conduct "hasty ambushes," a "death list" of Georgia election officials and attempts to acquire...




www.cnn.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump’s Grip On GOP Tighter Than Ever Despite Jan. 6 Revelations | The Katie Phang Show*
> 16,572 views Jul 8, 2022 In his new book, The Bulwark’s Tim Miller takes a look inward about the role he played in the rise of Trump working in the world of Republican politics. Miller joins Katie Phang to discuss.


Gonna get that book today. Interesting guy. I have to see why he changed.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If ole Steward is ready to rollover for the J6 panel, he can do it in front of the cameras in his private interview that can be broadcast later. There is no way out for this guy, he will serve time no matter who he gives up, it's just a question of how much time. If he gets out of prison, he will walk out into a completely different world, that of a broke loser on probation until he dies. So the only questions are, who can Steward cough up and who will they rat out? He was the contact point between Trump's crew at the Willard Hotel and the crazies who lead the violence on the 6th. The leader of the proud boys is a well known informant too and I'm sure Enrico has been squealing his head off too.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...



LOL What a fucking nitwit! He thinks he has bargaining power?! He thinks the USA would want to amplify one word of a white nationalist/supremacist? Is he going to demand possession of an AR-15 next? What a moron. Just send him directly to prison.


----------



## printer (Jul 9, 2022)

*Trump mulling waiver of executive privilege claim for Bannon*
Former President Trump is considering waiving his claims of executive privilege to allow his former top adviser, Stephen Bannon, to testify before the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol insurrection, The Washington Post reported Friday. 

Citing three sources familiar with the matter, the paper reported that Trump may send Bannon a letter stating the former president is willing to give up his claim if Bannon reaches an agreement with the committee to testify.

Bannon first received a subpoena from the House Jan. 6 committee in September, but was charged with contempt for refusing to appear. 

The Justice Department filed two charges against Bannon in November: one for refusing to testify and another for refusing to turn over related documents for the panel to review.

His trial is set to begin later this month, but he requested a delay on the grounds that too much publicity would deny him a fair trial. 

The Post reported that some advisers are urging Trump not to send the letter.

Trump has repeatedly asserted executive privilege to prevent current and former staff members from testifying.

A spokesperson for Trump and an attorney for Bannon did not immediately return requests for comment from The Hill. 

Hutchinson, who served as top aide to former chief of staff Mark Meadows, asserted during public testimony in front of the Jan. 6 panel, that Trump lunged at the wheel of his SUV and was told by Secret Service that he could not go to the Capitol on Jan. 6.

Some involved in the situation have disputed Hutchinson’s remarks, though they have not testified publicly.

The committee’s next hearing is scheduled for Tuesday.








Trump mulling waiver of executive privilege claim for Bannon: report


Former President Trump is considering waiving his claims of executive privilege to allow his former top adviser, Stephen Bannon, to testify before the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021…




thehill.com


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 9, 2022)

So much "Woulda Coulda, Maybe?" reporting for the last year has worn me out. Give me a shout when either Garland actually DOES something or Trump is in 'cuffs.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump mulling waiver of executive privilege claim for Bannon*
> Former President Trump is considering waiving his claims of executive privilege to allow his former top adviser, Stephen Bannon, to testify before the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol insurrection, The Washington Post reported Friday.
> 
> Citing three sources familiar with the matter, the paper reported that Trump may send Bannon a letter stating the former president is willing to give up his claim if Bannon reaches an agreement with the committee to testify.
> ...


What executive privilege?
My bad he probably meant the proud boi


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 9, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump mulling waiver of executive privilege claim for Bannon*
> 
> 
> Citing three sources familiar with the matter, the paper reported that Trump may send Bannon a letter stating the former president is willing to give up his claim if Bannon reaches an agreement with the committee to testify.


That would be witness tampering


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> LOL What a fucking nitwit! He thinks he has bargaining power?! He thinks the USA would want to amplify one word of a white nationalist/supremacist? Is he going to demand possession of an AR-15 next? What a moron. Just send him directly to prison.


If he has evidence, he can present it on video tape to the J6 panel, he has a cooperation deal with the DOJ, if he spilled his guts and they control him 100%, nothing is up to him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> So much "Woulda Coulda, Maybe?" reporting for the last year has worn me out. Give me a shout when either Garland actually DOES something or Trump is in 'cuffs.


It's like a cop show, they only catch the bad guy in the last 5 minutes, but it ain't a mystery either, even if we figure we know how it will end. There remains the question of what gets Donald first, the law or death by cheeseburger. There will be lot's of these assholes going down in flames besides Donald, plenty of fireworks and entertainment as the law grinds them up and the stories come out. A lot of these types will plead out and cooperate and that means telling them about any other crimes they have knowledge of, they are required to bare their dark souls, those that have them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)

*Cipollone testifies for hours about & against Trump. Next up Bannon? Elmer "Oath Keeper" Rhodes*


----------



## printer (Jul 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> What executive privilege?
> My bad he probably meant the proud boi


He does not have a case after the loss he had from the Supreme Court. But he could challenge it and lose. The net gain would be that he delays the information from coming out long enough until after the election and a Republican led House can shelve the committee. After all, they are snapping at the bit on getting an investigation on Hunter.


----------



## printer (Jul 9, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That would be witness tampering


I am sure he would not even think of such a thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)

*The First Black Female District Attorney of Fulton County Is Going After Trump And His Allies*


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm waiting for someone to really handcuff and perp walk the Orange Menace. All this bullshit about how dangerous he is is great but the DOJ is gutless and the states are not sending their cops to arrest the fucker so, "Same ol, Same ol" whimpering but no guts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> I'm waiting for someone to really handcuff and perp walk the Orange Menace. All this bullshit about how dangerous he is is great but the DOJ is gutless and the states are not sending their cops to arrest the fucker so, "Same ol, Same ol" whimpering but no guts.


I dunno the reasons but I suspect they want to try him in Georgia on state charges first, trials in Georgia are on TV. High republican public officials will refute the big lie, while sending Donald up the river, along with the recording of the phone call. By the time that happens the DOJ should have worked it's way through the rouges gallery of his minions and indicted all of them, with most cutting a deal for Donald to shave off a few years.

The most important thing is making sure the republicans in their current state of lunacy don't gain power in congress, prosecuting Trump is secondary to that IMHO. Donald running around loose divides the republicans and creates many shit candidates with reduced chances of winning the general election. Moving the public J6 insurrection hearings as close as possible to the midterm election will maximize their impact. Waiting until after primary season in Georgia was wise too and the first grand jury is hearing evidence from many people now, the DOJ will eventually have all that evidence and the J6 (and public) will have the Georgia evidence too.

I dunno for sure, but if I had to guess, I'd say politics was involved, Donald is also a useful boogeyman to have around for the democrats in the midterms, the talk of a 2024 run is ridiculous, considering his legal shit. Donald, democracy and abortion will drive democrats to the polls in the midterms. Donald might keep his fans home nationally, if he is pissed off at the republicans enough and he should be, because a few of them are gonna throw Donald under the bus before the midterm election.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 9, 2022)

I talked to my neighbor today and he said he thought Trump did some good things.???? THis guy is an 82nd Abn Iraq vet and 100% VA disability. A young guy that is not a heavy MAGA type but I think he might be a bit brain damaged from an IED or something. Did not seem to be a deep thinker. We hit it off cause I'm ex Airborne too, but was 50 years ahead of him.
He complained that his pension only gave him $6 grand a month, and he couldn't afford his own place, so lives with his mother. I almost shit because the wife and I are living on ~$2,600 a month and paying for property taxes of $4,000 a year. 
I worry about the Gen XYZ kids, who are so fucked by the Corptocracy thet they will never be able to own their own homes or a living wage. We need Democrats to actually do something about the shit that Wall Street has inflicted on the American people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> I talked to my neighbor today and he said he thought Trump did some good things.???? THis guy is an 82nd Abn Iraq vet and 100% VA disability. A young guy that is not a heavy MAGA type but I think he might be a bit brain damaged from an IED or something. Did not seem to be a deep thinker. We hit it off cause I'm ex Airborne too, but was 50 years ahead of him.
> He complained that his pension only gave him $6 grand a month, and he couldn't afford his own place, so lives with his mother. I almost shit because the wife and I are living on ~$2,600 a month and paying for property taxes of $4,000 a year.
> I worry about the Gen XYZ kids, who are so fucked by the Corptocracy thet they will never be able to own their own homes or a living wage. We need Democrats to actually do something about the shit that Wall Street has inflicted on the American people.


The only party that I can see, that wants to solve problems, protect the constitution, govern responsibly, respect the rule of law and is patriotic are the democrats. The battle between left and right will be fought out inside the democratic party, the republicans are unfit to govern or hold any elected office. They have a domestic terrorist wing and a propaganda wing, while the political parts try to restrict voting and steal elections, while pandering to the worst elements of their party.

There is no choice in November, whoever is a member of the republican party associates with domestic terrorism, sedition, treason, election rigging and cheating, they are fascists.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 10, 2022)

He actually called them up on stage at his klan rally last night


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5161199


Stool pigeon!  He will squeal his head off, prison will not be kind to him.


----------



## topcat (Jul 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He actually called them up on stage at his klan rally last night
> View attachment 5161214


What would you judge her as Donnie, a two? Does she remind you of your brother?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He actually called them up on stage at his klan rally last night
> View attachment 5161214


He should hold white sheet events, why not fraternities have toga parties, he can have a white sheet and hood rally, like in the good old days. 

Those who have a problem with masks, don't have an issue with white hoods, in fact I see fascists wearing masks in public now, but not for heath reasons. It seems they did learn something from J6, when masks were less popular among the Trumper crowd at the capitol and many caught a case of criminal conviction, thanks to plentiful video.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

*'At no point' in Cipollone testimony was there any contradiction of others: Kinzinger | ABC News*
10,809 views Jul 10, 2022 George Stephanopoulos interviews Rep. Adam Kinzinger, R-Ill., on "This Week."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

*'IT IS CRITlCAL' Pelosi sends SH0CKWAVE to Trump after 'insidse view' in documentary..cheers for Pat*
46,934 views Jul 10, 2022 'IT IS CRITlCAL' Pelosi sends SH0CKWAVE to Trump after 'inside view' in documentary..cheers for Pat


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

*Trump & Bannon collude in an attempt to give Bannon a bogus defense to his criminal contempt charges*
10,253 views Jul 10, 2022 Steve Bannon blatantly and flagrantly defied a congressional subpoena to provide testimony and documents to the January 6 committee investigating the insurrection. Bannon decided he would rather commit the crime of contempt of Congress than incriminate Donald Trump.

Now that Bannon has been indicted and is pending trial, he and Trump have gotten together to cook up a transparently unconvincing defense: Trump said he will waive executive privilege (of course, Bannon did not have a viable executive privilege claim in any event) so Bannon can testify. Bannon will try to use this development as evidence that he could not have testified previously absent such a waiver by Trump. This plainly is a desperate attempt to avoid being convicted for the two contempt of Congress charges for which he's been indicted.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> they would be accorded special statues in the party


?

??

???


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ?
> View attachment 5161429
> ??
> View attachment 5161430
> ...


They will now have special status in a high security prison, as part of a violent terrorist movement with plenty of armed terrorists on the lose, a supermax would be appropriate for some of them.

During Trump's trial in Georgia the judge, jury, prosecutors and witnesses will receive thousands of death threats from Donald's terrorist supports, before he is even convicted or sentenced. This will weigh heavily on where he does his time, it must be a secure facility of some kind to protect his secret service detail, who will end up being his jailers, even in Georgia. So maybe supermax time for some of the federal convictions, maximum security for many because of national security and terrorism threats. It will be the same for Trump's federal trials too, thousands of death threats to the judge and jury.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

Trump's legal problems set to explode over the next few weeks: report


According to a report from the Daily Beast's Jose Pagliery, Donald Trump and his family are about to enter what the journalist called a "summer of legal hell" as a multitude of his legal problems -- both civil and criminal -- come to a head.While much of the focus of the former president's legal...




www.rawstory.com





*Trump's legal problems set to explode over the next few weeks: report*

According to a report from the Daily Beast's Jose Pagliery, Donald Trump and his family are about to enter what the journalist called a "summer of legal hell" as a multitude of his legal problems -- both civil and criminal -- come to a head.

While much of the focus of the former president's legal travails has been on the House select committee Jan 6th hearings attempting to prove that Trump had a hand in the seditious insurrection, as well as the special grand jury in Georgia looking into his attempts to subvert the 2020 election results, the former president is also facing several depositions he must endure tied to lawsuits he and his family are facing.

With former Trump fixer Michael Cohen joking, "I don’t suspect that he’s going to have the free time he has had in the past to play any golf,” Pagliery detailed what the former president is facing over the next two weeks -- and beyond into Labor Day.

"During the week of July 18, Trump and two of his adult children will face tough questions from the office of New York Attorney General Letitia James. Trump, Don Jr. and Ivanka will be asked about the roles they had in personally overseeing the way the family company vastly inflated the monetary value of its properties to land inappropriate bank loans and minimize tax payments," he wrote. "Then, the very next week, the Trump Organization faces trial for the way Trump appears to have directed his security guards to attack protesters who were calling him out for his infamously racist rant about Mexicans when he launched his presidential run in 2015."

*RELATED: **'Donald is terrified' is an 'understatement' after Cipollone testimony: Mary Trump*

Ivanka, Don Jr and Eric are also on the spot at the beginning of August as attorneys will grill them "seeking to prove that the family knew a crappy business phone was a dud but still hawked it as a business opportunity on their _Celebrity Apprentice_ television show. The former president is the final deposition scheduled in the case, which will drag him into a closed-door interview on Aug. 31," adding that new never-seen-before footage from the show is expected to be released.

The report notes that the Georgia investigation being conducted by Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis is expected to be wrapping up at the end of August which could lead to an indictment based upon Trump's call to Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger where the former president demanded he find enough votes for him to win the state's Electoral College votes in the 2020 presidential election.

Pagliery wrote, "Of course, it’s entirely possible “ol’ Donny Trump” gets out of all these jams once again. Trump has an incredible record when it comes to avoiding legal and political culpability," before adding, "But the convergence of so many cases against Trump during the next few weeks means any one of these issues could become a real problem for the former president. And just when things couldn’t seem to get any worse, the Manhattan District Attorney’s Office is expected to take the Trump Organization and its former CFO to trial for dodging city, state, and federal taxes by coming up with a payment scheme that included off-the-books luxury apartments, a flashy car, and tuition at an exclusive school for his grandkids."

You can read more here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2022)

Thread by @MuellerSheWrote on Thread Reader App


@MuellerSheWrote: BREAKING: THREAD: late night DoJ SCORCHER just filed in the Bannon case. The filing is a motion to prevent Bannon from submitting his new “cooperation” offer to the committee as evidence in h...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will now have special status in a high security prison, as part of a violent terrorist movement with plenty of armed terrorists on the lose, a supermax would be appropriate for some of them.
> 
> During Trump's trial in Georgia the judge, jury, prosecutors and witnesses will receive thousands of death threats from Donald's terrorist supports, before he is even convicted or sentenced. This will weigh heavily on where he does his time, it must be a secure facility of some kind to protect his secret service detail, who will end up being his jailers, even in Georgia. So maybe supermax time for some of the federal convictions, maximum security for many because of national security and terrorism threats. It will be the same for Trump's federal trials too, thousands of death threats to the judge and jury.


i really like that bottom statue, where the kid is giving it to the cat. if you ever see one of those, find out where they got it? i'll buy one


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5161442


"Hell is empty, and all the devils are in the republican party."


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "Hell is empty, and all the devils are in the republican party."


----------



## printer (Jul 11, 2022)

*DOJ says it interviewed Trump’s attorney over Bannon case*
Federal prosecutors revealed on Monday that the Justice Department interviewed former President Trump’s attorney last month regarding their contempt case against Stephen Bannon.

In a court filing submitted just after midnight, prosecutors said the attorney, Justin Clark, told investigators that Trump never asserted executive privilege in response to the subpoena Bannon received last year from the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot.

“On June 29, 2022, former President Donald Trump’s attorney, who sent the letter on which the Defendant claimed his noncompliance was based, confirmed what his correspondence has already established: that the former President never invoked executive privilege over any particular information or materials; that the former President’s counsel never asked or was asked to attend the Defendant’s deposition before the Select Committee; that the Defendant’s attorney misrepresented to the Committee what the former President’s counsel had told the Defendant’s attorney; and that the former President’s counsel made clear to the Defendant’s attorney that the letter provided no basis for total noncompliance,” the filing reads.

The revelations come less than two days after Bannon’s lawyers said in a letter to the House Jan. 6 select committee that their client is now willing to testify before the panel, partly because Trump decided to “waive” any assertions of executive privilege over his former adviser.

“President Trump has provided us with a letter, which is attached, attesting to the fact that back in October 2021, he did invoke executive privilege with respect to Mr. Bannon’s testimony and document production,” Robert Costello, an attorney representing Bannon, wrote to the committee in the July 9 letter.

Justice Department prosecutors said their interview with Clark and other evidence appears to contradict Bannon’s lawyer’s claims to the select committee.

“Even the Defendant’s claim that the reason he is now willing to testify is because the former President is ‘waiving’ executive privilege is subject to question given all of the evidence and law that has been addressed in this case, of which he must be aware, demonstrating that executive privilege never provided a basis for total noncompliance in the first place,” they wrote in the filing.

Bannon’s trial over two misdemeanor contempt of Congress charges is set to begin next week.

The prosecutors argued on Monday that Bannon’s sudden willingness to testify does nothing to affect his culpability in the case and asked a judge to prevent the defense from presenting any evidence about his recent change of heart.

“The Defendant’s purported desire to testify now does not erase his past contempt,” the prosecutors wrote.








DOJ says it interviewed Trump’s attorney over Bannon case


Federal prosecutors revealed on Monday that the Justice Department interviewed former President Trump’s attorney last month regarding their contempt case against Stephen Bannon. In a court fi…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

*Inside The White House On Election Night As The MAGA Bubble Was Punctured*
40,082 views Jul 11, 2022 Alex Holder, the filmmaker behind the new documentary "Unprecedented," which provides an inside look at the final days of the Donald Trump White House, joins Morning Joe. He describes the actions and mood inside the administration, and the dynamic inside the Trump family and their supporters in the days leading up to Jan. 6.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

https://abcnews.go.com/US/doj-reveals-investigators-interviewed-trumps-attorney-connection-bannon/story?id=86588798

everything in trumpland is so fucked up, trying to read between lines can drive you insane, just trying to think like they think could do that...
so is trump pissed at bannon for some reason? i know the theory that he will try to use executive privilege as some kind of defense, even though it's been clearly stated numerous times that he never had executive privilege, that is wasn't trump's to give, that he wasn't a government employee at the time, but it seems to me that this is more like trump cutting ties with him. letting his lawyer state that there was never executive privilege seems a lot more like trump throwing him under the bus than any kind of Machiavellian scheme to offer him a plausible defense. 
they're misdemeanor charges, but 2 counts could add up to 2 years in prison and 200k in fines...or as little as 2 months and 200 bucks in fines...but i'm thinking they won't go light on his arrogant alcoholic ass. so trump has effectively just abandoned him to a potential 2 years in a cell and 200k in fines? maybe trump got ahold of whatever kompromat that bannon had on him and is now taking revenge?
there is some dynamic in this whole situation that just doesn't make sense...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://abcnews.go.com/US/doj-reveals-investigators-interviewed-trumps-attorney-connection-bannon/story?id=86588798
> 
> everything in trumpland is so fucked up, trying to read between lines can drive you insane, just trying to think like they think could do that...
> so is trump pissed at bannon for some reason? i know the theory that he will try to use executive privilege as some kind of defense, even though it's been clearly stated numerous times that he never had executive privilege, that is wasn't trump's to give, that he wasn't a government employee at the time, but it seems to me that this is more like trump cutting ties with him. letting his lawyer state that there was never executive privilege seems a lot more like trump throwing him under the bus than any kind of Machiavellian scheme to offer him a plausible defense.
> ...


Oh I'm sure the DOJ and the J6 panel know a lot more than they are letting on and if Steve ends up in jail he will have one Helluva case of the DTs, the spiders will be crawling on Steve in jail! They are all psychos and will throw anybody under the bus, even Trump. There are and will be a ton of rats and those looking to make squeal deals among this bunch and republicans in general. Convicting Trump on a menu of criminal charges is real easy and each specification and requirements can be met and exceeded several times over from several different angles, the same applies in Georgia.

As I recall, pardoning Bannon was one of Trump's final acts and the pardon was a reward for doing his bidding. He had to show it to a judge, so it probably only covered his crimes, those his buddies are serving 20 years for. If he has anything to say, he can say it in a video taped deposition, same for Steward Rhodes. It's up to the J6 panel if they do it live under oath, with the tape of their previous testimony all racked up and ready to go if they should try something stupid.









Trump pardons Steve Bannon as one of his final acts in office | CNN Politics


President Donald Trump pardoned his former chief strategist Steve Bannon in a last-minute decision made only hours before he is scheduled to depart the White House for a final time.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh I'm sure the DOJ and the J6 panel know a lot more than they are letting on and if Steve ends up in jail he will have one Helluva case of the DTs, the spiders will be crawling on Steve in jail! They are all psychos and will throw anybody under the bus, even Trump. There are and will be a ton of rats and those looking to make squeal deals among this bunch and republicans in general. Convicting Trump on a menu of criminal charges is real easy and each specification and requirements can be met and exceeded several times over from several different angles, the same applies in Georgia.
> 
> As I recall, pardoning Bannon was one of Trump's final acts and the pardon was a reward for doing his bidding. He had to show it to a judge, so it probably only covered his crimes, those his buddies are serving 20 years for. If he has anything to say, he can say it in a video taped deposition, same for Steward Rhodes. It's up to the J6 panel if they do it live under oath, with the tape of their previous testimony all racked up and ready to go if they should try something stupid.
> 
> ...


that is even more confusing...if trump pardoned him, isn't he REQUIRED to testify if called upon to do so? if that's the case, why isn't he already in jail?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://abcnews.go.com/US/doj-reveals-investigators-interviewed-trumps-attorney-connection-bannon/story?id=86588798
> 
> everything in trumpland is so fucked up, trying to read between lines can drive you insane, just trying to think like they think could do that...
> so is trump pissed at bannon for some reason? i know the theory that he will try to use executive privilege as some kind of defense, even though it's been clearly stated numerous times that he never had executive privilege, that is wasn't trump's to give, that he wasn't a government employee at the time, but it seems to me that this is more like trump cutting ties with him. letting his lawyer state that there was never executive privilege seems a lot more like trump throwing him under the bus than any kind of Machiavellian scheme to offer him a plausible defense.
> ...


You've seen the former DOJ employees and officials on TV and plenty of former prosecutors too, so it should give you an idea of the kind of people filling the DOJ. These are the people Garland has to ride herd on and he also has to maintain their confidence in himself. A sure sign that they are is the lack of resignations and leaks at the DOJ, the place is as tight as a flea's asshole. Busting Donald's ass after the J6 panel puts the case before the public take a lot of heat off Garland, when he does indict Donald. A TV trial in Georgia will take even more heat off the DOJ and allow increased latitude in their investigations while gathering additional evidence in the political realm. Meanwhile Donald is dividing the republicans and for as long as he's loose he will force them to talk about the big lie and not the issues that they need to spin. He's holding rallies, but not running for office, the closer the indictments, the more rallies and the more freaking out and craziness.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is even more confusing...if trump pardoned him, isn't he REQUIRED to testify if called upon to do so? if that's the case, why isn't he already in jail?


The pardon was for previous crimes and was restricted to them as far as I know. Steve ran the propaganda wing for the hardcore base and Nazi's, the people Trump needed for J6. If there are blanket pardons, they are for family and himself, he can't pardon himself, but he will try. Steve already committed the crime of defying a subpoena, this might give him time off or not at all and I think if he is locked up, he fears alcohol withdrawal. We will see, the J6 panel people are all experienced prosecutors and so are many on the panel, if he wants to deal, it will be on their terms.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2022)

JUST IN: judge strikes down all of Bannon’s bullshit motions AND he cannot DELAY his trial. He can’t subpoena Pelosi. He can’t argue trump’s non-existent privilege. Bannon is fucked. Trial starts July 18.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

A little detail on Steve's loss in court
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*BREAKING: Department of Justice SMACKS DOWN Steve Bannon’s bogus executive privilege argument*
29,792 views Jul 11, 2022 The Department of Justice just filed a motion with the federal court in Steve Bannon’s criminal trial to exclude any information about Trump waiving executive since executive privilege doesn’t exist, Bannon’s crime of not responding to the subpoena was committed in the past and what he does now is irrelevant, and Bannon still isn’t complying since he hasn’t turned over any emails, text messages, or other documents.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

Can using a burner phone to communicate a conspiracy by text message or app, then disposing of the phone or destroying it, be destroying or tampering with evidence and with intent too! If you use a phone as part of a crime and get rid of it because it contains evidence of a crime, that should also be a crime. Often the FBI has another phone with the other end of the conversation on it. This bunch at the Willard used burner phones, at least the ones with brains did, but then again they had several documentary film makers with them, so that does not indicate brains.

Bannon actually did something that warranted a pardon from Trump, but it was for an earlier crime unconnected to Trump himself and no risk to him. Trump gave it to him on the last day and he made sure Bannon earned it, before and after the election. The FBI and a grand jury can ask Steve all about these things and it is a crime to lie to them, or the J6 panel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

*Judge Denies Steve Bannon's Request To Delay Contempt Of Congress Trial*
19,095 views Jul 11, 2022 A judge has denied Steve Bannon's request to delay his trial for contempt of Congress charges after he made an offer to cooperate with the January 6 committee. NBC's Ryan Reilly has details.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

It will give Steve a chance to sober up, regain his health and write is manifesto, his Mien Kampf, that he can ghost write for Donald like Rudolf Hess did for Hitler. Though I have a feeling other charges might be pending against Stevo while he is in the crowbar hotel, no rush on this one, set him aside for a spell. I figure after he gets inside he will be screaming for the DOJ and a 5th of whatever it takes to keep the DTs and hallucinations away! I figure this guy will spill his guts before this is over, it might be better for him if he did it before his trial, there is a mandatory minimum and the DOJ dropping the charges before the trial is the only way out. However, coming clean would open him up to even more serious federal charges of conspiracy etc. Steve is fucked, he might as well save the money and plead out, his lawyer and the judge said as much, he has no legal defense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

*Let's talk about Day 7 of the hearings, and maybe day 8....*


----------



## printer (Jul 11, 2022)

*Barr subpoenaed in Dominion defamation case against Fox News *
Former Attorney General William Barr has been issued a subpoena in connection with the Dominion Voting Systems defamation lawsuit against Fox News, court records show.

A filing made in Delaware Superior Court and dated July 8 indicated Barr had been sent a subpoena as Dominion works to prove Fox knowingly aired false info

Dominion filed a $1.6 billion lawsuit against Fox last March, alleging the conservative cable news giant had aired defamatory claims made on its airwaves falsely suggesting the company engaged in fraud during the 2020 election.

Barr famously broke with former President Trump following the election, saying the Department of Justice had found no evidence of widespread voter fraud in the election, as the former president and many of his allies had claimed.

The former attorney general’s comments on Trump and his claims of voter fraud have been a central feature of the evidence laid out by the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol.

“My opinion then and my opinion now is that the election was not stolen by fraud,” Barr said during taped testimony played during a recent committee hearing, adding nothing he’d seen since then had changed his opinion.

In a recent filing, Dominion’s legal team argued Fox News owner Rupert Murdoch “decided to promote former President Trump’s narrative after Trump’s condemnation of Fox damaged its stock and viewership.”

Delaware Superior Court Judge Eric M. Davis last month denied a motion from Fox Corp. to dismiss the the suit, writing that the voting systems company “adequately states a claim for defamation per se against Fox Corporation based on its theory of direct liability.”

Fox has moved to dismiss the case on First Amendment grounds, saying in a recent statement that “limiting the ability of the press to report freely on the American election process stands in stark contrast to the liberties on which this nation was founded.”

“We are confident we will prevail as freedom of the press is foundational to our democracy and must be protected, in addition to the damages claims being outrageous, unsupported and not rooted in sound financial analysis, serving as nothing more than a flagrant attempt to deter our journalists from doing their jobs,” the network added.

The company announced last week that it had hired Dan Webb, a veteran defense attorney and high-profile lawyer, as part of its legal team fighting the Dominion case.

Dominion and Smartmatic, another voting systems company, have also sued a number of smaller conservative cable networks for airing false claims about the election.








Barr subpoenaed in Dominion defamation case against Fox News


Former Attorney General William Barr has been issued a subpoena in connection with the Dominion Voting Systems defamation lawsuit against Fox News, court records show. A filing made in Delaware Sup…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is even more confusing...if trump pardoned him, isn't he REQUIRED to testify if called upon to do so? if that's the case, why isn't he already in jail?


"Bannon faces a federal case that began in August when New York federal prosecutors charged him and three others with defrauding donors of more than a million dollars as part of a fundraising campaign purportedly aimed at supporting Trump's border wall. "

Bannon was pardoned for stealing money (Trump can relate) from stupid people. The pardon has nothing to do (or it should not) with the J6.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2022)

printer said:


> "Bannon faces a federal case that began in August when New York federal prosecutors charged him and three others with defrauding donors of more than a million dollars as part of a fundraising campaign purportedly aimed at supporting Trump's border wall. "
> 
> Bannon was pardoned for stealing money (Trump can relate) from stupid people. The pardon has nothing to do (or it should not) with the J6.


got it


----------



## printer (Jul 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546538906518278145


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

printer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546538906518278145


Yet another lawyer's head on Donald's trophy wall, he sure is hard on lawyers, between sending them to jail, getting them disbarred and not paying them. I mean as a profession, lawyers appear to be his biggest victims and if there is a Guinness world record for screwing lawyers Trump must hold it.

The walls are closing in at lightspeed on Donald now, it's coming apart and they haven't really got anywhere near a court of law yet. Many of these people won't want to go to prison for Trump, though most won't have a choice, whoever can cut a deal or cop a plea will. The SS Trumptanic is going down and the rats are jumping ship as the boilers explode.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

*MAGA Surrender: Trump, Bannon Ditch 'Privilege' They Never Had As Testimony Could Unlock Coup Plot*
2,554 views Jul 11, 2022 Now that Steve Bannon is folding and says he will testify before the House Jan. 6 Committee, the questions linger; What did he know and when? MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber explains the value of Bannon as a fact witness and what the committee might learn from his potential testimony about the plot to overturn the election.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> JUST IN: judge strikes down all of Bannon’s bullshit motions AND he cannot DELAY his trial. He can’t subpoena Pelosi. He can’t argue trump’s non-existent privilege. Bannon is fucked. Trial starts July 18.


The cherry on top is that it was a trumpf judge.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *MAGA Surrender: Trump, Bannon Ditch 'Privilege' They Never Had As Testimony Could Unlock Coup Plot*
> 2,554 views Jul 11, 2022 Now that Steve Bannon is folding and says he will testify before the House Jan. 6 Committee, the questions linger; What did he know and when? MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber explains the value of Bannon as a fact witness and what the committee might learn from his potential testimony about the plot to overturn the election.


In that lower clip and the picture in the background is reason number 1 why I wouldn't let Bannon testify in front of j6....despite what he know. Just lock him up...the end


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> In that lower clip and the picture in the background is reason number 1 why I wouldn't let Bannon testify in front of j6....despite what he know. Just lock him up...the end


He ran the war room, the war was on America though, he was the one who gathered the crazies and proud boy types, his podcast whipped up and gathered the mob from all over the country. He was in on the planning and coordination and was at the Willard Hotel with Stone, Rudy, Flynn and the rest of Trump's connection to the rioters. Meadows was gonna go to the Willard in person, but was talked out of it by his assistant who testified. The plot thickens as they say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

*Steve Bannon's ruse rejected by Trump appointed judge; Trump still using the big lie to sow division*
44,900 views Jul 11, 2022 Steve Bannon's last-ditch ploy to come up with a half-baked defense to his upcoming contempt of Congress trial set for next week, was rejected today by Judge Carl Nichols, a Trump-appointed federal judge.

This video explains why the judge's ruling is exactly right. 

However, there is another aspect of what Trump and Bannon just tried to pull: Trump authored a letter indicating he would waive presidential executive privilege so Bannon could testify (and, more importantly, trying to give Bannon a defense at trialgiving Bannon a defense at trail). 

But here's the thing - Donald Trump does not currently enjoy the powers of the presidency? He is corruptly - perhaps even criminally - taking presidential acts and making presidential proclamations as if he was authorized to exercise the powers of the presidency. 

It is deeply unfair that hundreds and hundreds of Donald Trump's foot soldiers are being prosecuted, convicted and confined for crimes Trump encouraged, incited and ordered them to commit, yet no accountability has come to Trump himself. This endangers not only our democracy but the very legitimacy of the Department of Justice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2022)

It looks like instead of "deconstructing the administrative state", the bureau of prisons part of the administrative state is gonna deconstruct Steve Bannon. Steve is facing a cold sober future and from the looks of him the adjustment won't be pretty!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It looks like instead of "deconstructing the administrative state", the bureau of prisons part of the administrative state is gonna deconstruct Steve Bannon. Steve is facing a cold sober future and from the looks of him the adjustment won't be pretty!


Toilet wine is Potato.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 11, 2022)

Meanwhile some Red States are making silly laws to remove a number of basic rights?

Am I's gettin' yer Polltics right?



Just a joke to all my fellow Rednecks and Hillbillies. We have mountains too.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Toilet wine is Potato.


A million years ago I knew a kid who went to state prison for stealing a bicycle. (not too smart) He was telling us that jailhouse grapefruit buck was not that bad. So we made some. Grapefruit buck is that bad.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 11, 2022)

Let's hear what Steve has to say after he's sentenced to a few years for contempt and after 60 days in the slammer. Let him testify in an orange jumpsuit and handcuffs.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 12, 2022)

Fucking cults.










Thread by @DempseyTwo on Thread Reader App


@DempseyTwo: Oh boy…you’re gonna want to sit down for this one. Get comfortable. This is going to require a lot of reading. The pics and links are important. Put your feet up, grab your favorite drink....…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Fox has moved to dismiss the case on First Amendment grounds, saying in a recent statement that “limiting the ability of the press to report freely on the American election process stands in stark contrast to the liberties on which this nation was founded.”
> 
> “We are confident we will prevail as freedom of the press is foundational to our democracy and must be protected, in addition to the damages claims being outrageous, unsupported and not rooted in sound financial analysis, serving as nothing more than a flagrant attempt to deter our journalists from doing their jobs,” the network added.


 OH MY MOTHERFUCKING GOD WHAT A BUNCH OF HYPOCRITES....there are no fucking "journalists" at faux news, just liars, propagandists, and spinners. they've abused their rights so severley that they deserve to lose them. forever.
i hope dominion wins enough to shut the fucking murdochs down permanently. rupert has done more damage to the country than trump and putin combined....he should be an enemy of the state, he's already a traitor as far as i'm concerned. kick his ass back to australia and nationalize every asset he owns on American soil


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Let's hear what Steve has to say after he's sentenced to a few years for contempt and after 60 days in the slammer. Let him testify in an orange jumpsuit and handcuffs.


sober...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 12, 2022)

You can smell his fear 
Nothing else about him but the odor is strong


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You can smell his fear
> Nothing else about him but the odor is strong
> View attachment 5162117


i wonder if trump will ever realize tht no one believes a word coming out of his mouth, except the hardcore brain damaged morons that are his base? his own stepford wife of a daughter says he's guilty...his own hand picked, fred flinstone lookin, amoral AG says he is full of bullshit. who is he tweeting to? people who know every fucking word out of his mouth except "i want a cheeseburger" i want to fuck ivanka" and "i need your money" are a fucking lie.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 12, 2022)

Ready for todays hearing


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder if trump will ever realize tht no one believes a word coming out of his mouth, except the hardcore brain damaged morons that are his base? his own stepford wife of a daughter says he's guilty...his own hand picked, fred flinstone lookin, amoral AG says he is full of bullshit. who is he tweeting to? people who know every fucking word out of his mouth except "i want a cheeseburger" i want to fuck ivanka" and "i need your money" are a fucking lie.


Some celebrations are cake worthy


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2022)

*59 percent say Trump misled public about election’s outcome before Jan. 6: poll*
A majority of respondents in a new poll said that they believe former President Trump misled the public about the outcome of the 2020 presidential election in the lead-up to the Jan. 6, 2021 attack on the U.S. Capitol. 
Forty-five percent said Trump “definitely” misled the public about the election results ahead of the rioting while 14 percent say he “probably did,” according to the Politico/Morning Consult survey.

Fifteen percent of Republicans agreed that Trump misled the public about the 2020 election. 
One-third of all respondents said Trump did not mislead the public about the results in the 2020 election, which he has still refused to concede to President Biden a year and a half later. 

Almost six in 10 — 59 percent — also said that believe Trump was “very responsible” or “somewhat responsible” for the rioting at the Capitol. 
The new polling comes after the House committee investigating the Capitol attack has held multiple public hearings. 
The committee has presented witnesses and evidence regarding Trump’s actions leading up to the riot, such as not accepting the election results and calling on protesters to go to Washington, D.C. In a hearing on Tuesday, the panel is expected to focus on extremist groups such as the Proud Boys and their role in the attack. 
 
Pollsters also found that 52 percent of respondents would cast their ballot for Trump if the 2024 Republican presidential primary was held today, with Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) coming in second with 21 percent support. 

Trump has teased running for president in 2024 multiple times but has not made an official announcement on the topic. 
The poll surveyed 2,005 U.S. adults from July 8 to July 10. The margin of error is 2 percentage points.








59 percent say Trump misled public about election’s outcome before Jan. 6: poll


A majority of respondents in a new poll said that they believe former President Trump misled the public about the outcome of the 2020 presidential election in the lead-up to the Jan. 6, 2021, attac…




thehill.com





That leave 40% idiots.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *59 percent say Trump misled public about election’s outcome before Jan. 6: poll*
> A majority of respondents in a new poll said that they believe former President Trump misled the public about the outcome of the 2020 presidential election in the lead-up to the Jan. 6, 2021 attack on the U.S. Capitol.
> Forty-five percent said Trump “definitely” misled the public about the election results ahead of the rioting while 14 percent say he “probably did,” according to the Politico/Morning Consult survey.
> 
> ...


40% idiots is ok if we can get people off their asses to vote in November...40% loses...if the 60% can be bothered to show up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *59 percent say Trump misled public about election’s outcome before Jan. 6: poll*
> A majority of respondents in a new poll said that they believe former President Trump misled the public about the outcome of the 2020 presidential election in the lead-up to the Jan. 6, 2021 attack on the U.S. Capitol.
> Forty-five percent said Trump “definitely” misled the public about the election results ahead of the rioting while 14 percent say he “probably did,” according to the Politico/Morning Consult survey.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but how many of the 59% who know the truth don't give a fuck? How many of the 59% will still vote for republicans? Lot's of these assholes know he's a liar and a criminal, they just don't care, because they knew he was crazy enough to do what they really wanted. Desantis is smarter and slicker than Trump, more dangerous too IMHO, he learned from Donald and Donald is his only threat to getting the nomination. Donald is in deep shit and nobody wants him gone more than republican politicians, they want him memory holed yesterday.

Try your best to win in 2022, no matter what you have to do to keep these assholes from power and hopefully protect the voting system and elections while solving America's many problems with popular legislation. Attack the right wing propaganda for profit system with new laws and regulations governing broadcast, cable and social media, YouTube can be considered broadcast media too as can other streaming video platforms. Get creative and stay within the bounds of the constitution, there are a million ideas for reigning these assholes in, including reassigning the AM broadcast band and taking rural hate radio off the air at a stroke. New highspeed rural internet initiatives will give those people the same information access as urban folks get with cable TV too. 

Even FDR did shit with the post office to keep hate from spreading with Father Charles Coughlan by taking him off the air and fucking with his postage rates!


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 12, 2022)

They are talking on MSNBC about Trump naming people in tweets and the violent domestic terrorists would target them. They mentioned our governor Whitmer as someone he did this to.

Reminded me of another example.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15776207







https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/09/10/reinoehl-portland-antifa-killing-police/


> When police last week surrounded Michael Forest Reinoehl, a self-described anti-fascist suspected of fatally shooting a member of a far-right group in Portland, Ore., the wanted man wasn’t obviously armed, a witness to the scene said Wednesday.
> 
> In fact, according to Nate Dinguss, Reinoehl was clutching a cellphone and eating a gummy worm as he walked to his car outside an apartment complex in Lacey, Wash. That’s when officers opened fire without first announcing themselves or trying to arrest him, Dinguss, a 39-year-old who lives in the apartment complex, said in a statement shared with The Washington Post.
> Dinguss’s account of the Sept. 3 fatal shooting, first reported by the Oregonian, contradicts details offered by federal authorities, who said Reinoehl, 48, pulled a gun as members of a fugitive task force tried to arrest him. Two other witnesses also told the Olympian they had seen Reinoehl fire a weapon at police.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 12, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Fucking cults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This part about the 'christian' women advertising (and getting permits) to get a mob of Karens to occupy the buildings that just happen to be the ones that the domestic terrorists manifesto called to be sacked, is really interesting when you combine it with the breaking news today that the insurrectionists had stockpiled a month of food.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 12, 2022)

I never saw this before, figured I would post it here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I never saw this before, figured I would post it here.


i don't know about that incident, one witness says he was unarmed, two others say he was not only armed, but that he drew on the cops first...i'm not calling it one way or the other until i see more info


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You can smell his fear
> Nothing else about him but the odor is strong
> View attachment 5162117


But he hardly knew who she was?!?!


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2022)

*DOJ alerted after Trump called unseen Jan. 6 witness, says Cheney *
Former President Trump tried to call a witness expected to appear at a future hearing for the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol, Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) said Tuesday, raising further questions about potential witness tampering.

“After our last hearing, President Trump tried to call a witness in our investigation. A witness you have not yet seen in these hearings,” Cheney said at the conclusion of Tuesday’s hearing. “That person declined to answer or respond to President Trump’s call, and instead alerted their lawyer to the call. Their lawyer alerted us, and this committee has supplied that information to the Department of Justice.”

“We will take any effort to influence witness testimony very seriously,” Cheney added.

At a hearing late last month with former Trump White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson, Cheney displayed a text message sent to one undisclosed witness that read: “[A person] let me know you have your deposition tomorrow. He wants me to let you know that he’s thinking about you. He knows you’re loyal, and you’re going to do the right thing when you go in for your deposition.”

Cheney also showed a statement at the previous hearing from a witness in which the person recalled being told that as long as they remained loyal to Trump and his team, “I’ll continue to stay in good graces in Trump World. And they have reminded me a couple of times that Trump does read transcripts and just to keep that in mind as I proceeded through my depositions and interviews with the committee.”

One of the witnesses involved in the previous messages is reportedly Hutchinson.

But Cheney’s comments on Tuesday are the first public confirmation that Trump had personally reached out to those who are communicating with the committee.

The committee has kept the identity of witnesses at future hearings under wraps, partly due to increased security concerns.








DOJ alerted after Trump called unseen Jan. 6 witness, says Cheney


Former President Trump tried to call a witness expected to appear at a future hearing for the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol, Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) said Tu…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2022)

*Bannon predicted ‘all hell is going to break loose tomorrow’ after Jan. 5 call with Trump *
Former President Trump spoke on the phone with his former White House adviser and political strategist Stephen Bannon at least twice the day before the Capitol attack, the select committee revealed on Tuesday.

After the first call on the morning of Jan. 5, 2021, which lasted 11 minutes, according to White House call logs, Bannon went on a right-wing talk show and predicted the next day would be eventful.

“All hell is going to break loose tomorrow,” Bannon said in a clip of his appearance that was played during Tuesday’s hearing. “It’s all converging, and now we’re on, as they say, the point of attack.”

“I’ll tell you this: It’s not going to happen like you think it’s going to happen,” he added. “It’s going to be quite extraordinarily different, and all I can say is strap in.”

Bannon had refused to comply with a select committee subpoena for testimony and documents. He is slated to go to trial on Monday on two misdemeanor counts of criminal contempt of Congress over his defiance.








Bannon predicted ‘all hell is going to break loose tomorrow’ after Jan. 5 call with Trump


Former President Trump spoke on the phone with his former White House adviser and political strategist Stephen Bannon at least twice the day before the Capitol attack, the select committee revealed…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2022)

*Jan. 6 hearing details heated meeting on election challenges: ‘What they were proposing, I thought was nuts’ *
Former White House lawyers and Trump allies recalled a heated Dec. 18, 2020, meeting in which they fought over whether there was an avenue to proceed with election challenges.

In recorded testimony shown as part of a Tuesday hearing by the House Select Committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol, former White House counsel Pat Cipollone recalled pressing Sidney Powell, Michael Flynn and Rudy Giuliani for evidence of their claims of election fraud but getting none in response.

Eric Herschmann, another former White House lawyer, told the committee, “What they were proposing, I thought was nuts.”

Herschmann expressed exasperation at Powell’s claim that dozens of lawsuits on behalf of Trump alleging fraud were dismissed because every single judge involved was “corrupt.”

Powell told the committee that she felt Trump should have fired Cipollone and Herschmann on the spot.

Giuliani, who was also advising Trump at the time, said he felt the White House lawyers were not fighting hard enough for the president.

“You guys are not tough enough,” Giuliani said of his message to the White House lawyers. “You’re a bunch of p——. Excuse the expression. But I’m almost certain that was the word that was used.”

Ultimately, no clear progress was made on next steps, according to those in attendance.

“We landed where we started the meeting. … Sidney Powell was fighting. Mike Flynn was fighting. They were looking for avenues that would result in President Trump remaining President Trump for a second term,” said Derek Lyons, the former White House staff secretary.








Jan. 6 hearing details heated meeting on election challenges: ‘What they were proposing, I thought was nuts’


Former White House lawyers and Trump allies recalled a heated Dec. 18, 2020, meeting in which they fought over whether there was an avenue to proceed with election challenges. In recorded testimony…




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know about that incident, one witness says he was unarmed, two others say he was not only armed, but that he drew on the cops first...i'm not calling it one way or the other until i see more info


I would look more into the lead up to it and go from there. But keeping in mind that this is around the time that Trump was sending federal goons to Portland to attack the protesters, and later it is shown how close the cops there were working with the Proud Boys and other shown domestic terrorists and how radicalized that they were (like the one that quit and died from Covid later on), etc. 

It happened during one of those domestic terrorist starter kit truck gangs rioting through Portland.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15764712

Then it got propagandized that this guy was innocently walking down the street picking flowers when 'ANTIFA' jumped him and murdered him.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15765119

Then trolls show up spreading lies about the events that led up to the shooting in order to make it about somehow victimizing Trump supporters.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15770145

Here is a little more on the guy that he killed.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15771245

Then hours after Trump demands justice by tweet, the guy gets shot up for over a minute.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15776492

There was a good video breakdown of it that the Washington post made.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15776492

Found another too that shows the guy that died lunging at him and spraying bear spray. I know it is no clear plastic bag or anything, but still.






We will never know what really happened when the cops decided to shoot him up 90 times (give or take a few clips) because unless something has changed, their car and body cams were off and it is pretty much case closed as far as I know.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

Why the DOJ delay? Simple, once authorized, they can't interfere with the investigation and it will take the prosecutors just weeks to come down with an indictment and shortly there after, there will be a court date for a plea. Once the ball starts rolling, it is hard to stop and they want to control the timing for political reasons. They want at least for the J6 panel interim report issued and the public hearings finished. Garland would like to wait for Georgia to indict him, but the heat is getting too high and it will be impossible to ignore when the J6 report is issued. Garland is keeping a tight hand on several leashes inside the DOJ and many are eager to do Donald, nobody is leaking or resigning yet, and they will, publicly, if nothing is done about Trump and his minions.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> and many are eager to do Donald


i think there are more than a lot of repubs that would love to see trump in prison too, not just dems. 

i still think there is a huge connection w/ trump and putin though. money laundering for them for sure. but that alfa bank connection to the trump server has never been fully explained either


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 12, 2022)

I watch the J6th Committee today and the bestest part was when Mrs Murphy named the Congress Critters that sucked Trumps dick.
The Committee will have to use a thousand single spaced pages of Referrals to the DOJ to list all the cocksuckers who Gutless Garland should indite. Maybe this willl move GG to get off his ass and have a Grand Jury in DC to indite the cocksuckers and The Orange Dickhead himself?

But I'm not holding my breath 'til he does.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 12, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> I watch the J6th Committee today and the bestest part was when Mrs Murphy named the Congress Critters that sucked Trumps dick.
> The Committee will have to use a thousand single spaced pages of Referrals to the DOJ to list all the cocksuckers who Gutless Garland should indite. Maybe this willl move GG to get off his ass and have a Grand Jury in DC to indite the cocksuckers and The Orange Dickhead himself?
> 
> But I'm not holding my breath 'til he does.


That was a great moment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i think there are more than a lot of repubs that would love to see trump in prison too, not just dems.
> 
> i still think there is a huge connection w/ trump and putin though. money laundering for them for sure. but that alfa bank connection to the trump server has never been fully explained either


Julian is coming to America and he could get a deal for Stone's ass, this would give the DOJ leverage over Roger to squeal for a deal. He was the connection between Assange and Trump and one of the connections from Trump to the Proud boys and Oath Keepers, who probably are ratting him out for any deal they can get.

Nail the fucker for witness tampering and it will put him away until he croaks. How much we learn about Russia and everything else Trump will depend on the election and criminal trials, if the democrats lose in November, it will be killed. That's another reason Donald is running around lose, he is helping the democrats in November. If he is indicted he will try to call his mob to the courthouse steps after he is indicted, then the judge will jail him until trial. If he is not indicted, he will continue his 2022 revenge tour inside the GOP and force them to carry the big lie on their backs into the election. Once Garland let's the prosecutors loose, they will immediately find evidence of crimes and could very shortly proceed to indictment unless he intervened (why would he?). Donald is not running for election in November, so those DOJ restrictions don't apply to him and most others.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I would look more into the lead up to it and go from there. But keeping in mind that this is around the time that Trump was sending federal goons to Portland to attack the protesters, and later it is shown how close the cops there were working with the Proud Boys and other shown domestic terrorists and how radicalized that they were (like the one that quit and died from Covid later on), etc.
> 
> It happened during one of those domestic terrorist starter kit truck gangs rioting through Portland.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-people-behind-the-violence-in-the-american-protests-of-george-floyd.1018871/post-15764712
> ...


what i would actually like to know is how reputable any of the witnesses are, because one says he fired first, and the other one says he didn't...they didn't actually have to kill him, they were in body armor apparently, and should have been able to at least attempt to wound him...but if he fired at armed cops with rifles and body armor, it's hard to support him. 
neither one of them should have been armed at the protest, and it seems both of them weren't shying away from a confrontation. i find it hard to support either one with the available information, even though i try to give anyone opposing white supremacists the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Julian is coming to America


i'd be worried about being Epsteined if i was him. and then i think he's wanted in sweden still for a rape charge? (not sure though)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i think there are more than a lot of repubs that would love to see trump in prison too, not just dems.
> 
> i still think there is a huge connection w/ trump and putin though. money laundering for them for sure. but that alfa bank connection to the trump server has never been fully explained either


Moscow Mitch must be about ready to blow Garland to get him to indict Trump yesterday! This shit and the lunatics in the state parties pushing crazy abortion laws and his appointments to the bench fucked him in their zeal to overturn Roe vs wade. The timing is very bad and adding up to a perfect storm for Mitch and the GOP, how they even have a chance in the midterms, much less might take the house is horrifying and revealing at the same time.

The republican party has a political wing that concerns itself with reducing and limiting people's basic human rights and their constitutional rights to free and fair elections, while their domestic terrorist wing tries to overthrow the government and threaten local officials into resigning so they can replace them. Then there is the propaganda for profit wing that they need to keep it all alive and to grow social division. Without foxnews bullshit and hate radio constantly stoking it, most of this shit would fade away on it's own. They spend billions a year to keep it and the culture wars alive, it's come down to turning rural people against urban people FFS. They create and exploit social division for power and profit, but it costs lives, as we have seen with covid and is politically dangerous, as we have seen with J6.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd be worried about being Epsteined if i was him. and then i think he's wanted in sweden still for a rape charge? (not sure though)


Charges dropped, it was a CIA honeypot operation, once in the UK he was in an allied nation and espionage is covered by treaty. I figure he will squeal for a deal, he's been doing time for years, even at the embassy, when they dragged him out he looked a mess. A bit of time and a plane ticket back to Oz, if he squeals, he has sympathizers in the new left wing government in Oz.


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2022)

*John Bolton says he’s been involved in planning coups: ‘It takes a lot of work’*
Former Trump national security adviser John Bolton said during an appearance on CNN that he has helped plan coups in other countries, while arguing that former President Trump’s actions leading up to the Jan. 6 Capitol attack did not amount to a coup attempt.

Bolton told CNN’s Jake Tapper on Tuesday that Trump’s actions to overturn the election results were indefensible, but added he was a “disturbance in the force” rather than a leader of an “attack on our democracy.”

Bolton said he disagrees with the premise that Trump attempted a coup, which he said requires cunning and elaborate planning.









John Bolton says he’s been involved in planning coups: ‘It takes a lot of work’


Former Trump national security adviser John Bolton said during an appearance on CNN that he has helped plan coups in other countries while arguing that former President Trump’s actions leadin…




thehill.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Moscow Mitch must be about ready to blow Garland


mitch stifled so much of obama's policies and obama still comes out as one of our top 15 poti potuses of all time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> mitch stifled so much of obama's policies and obama still comes out as one of our top 15 poti potuses of all time


The democrats will win the long game, if they and the country can survive the short one. The next couple of elections are critical, if the republicans are rewarded for this shit, it will get a lot worse before it gets better, if it gets better. There must be a political cost for this shit and the republicans need to pay it badly. Most of these idiots who vote for them have a fuzzyheaded greater cause that drives them crazy and causes them to fuck themselves.


----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2022)

topcat said:


>


why would people allow themselves to be recorded saying shit that incriminates them in major crimes? how many documentary crews were embedded into the whitehouse and the proudboys and just fucking everything they were doing?
the first rule of fight club is you don't fucking talk about fight club...second rule? no documentary crews while planning a coup.
third rule? delete all power point presentations with "how to steal an election" in their titles....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why would people allow themselves to be recorded saying shit that incriminates them in major crimes? how many documentary crews were embedded into the whitehouse and the proudboys and just fucking everything they were doing?
> the first rule of fight club is you don't fucking talk about fight club...second rule? no documentary crews while planning a coup.
> third rule? delete all power point presentations with "how to steal an election" in their titles....


The fun begins for Stevo on Monday morning he has a date with a judge and no legal defense, so the trial won't be long at all. Steve in in the barrel now and while he's in the crowbar hotel we will see what he did to earn is pardon for his previous scam. Steve could end up on trial for conspiracy while he's doing his time for contempt of congress and may never see the light of day after he is sentenced for contempt of congress. I wonder if he will show up for his sentencing all hammered up, cause it's gonna be a long dry spell after he is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

It looks like the points of contact between Trump and the oath keepers/proud boys were Flynn, Stone and Bannon, the crowd at the Willard including Rudy who was in on the plan. I can see all three of these clowns rolling over on Trump, Stone and Bannon for sure, but the DOJ probably doesn't need them. When people start getting indicted and heading for prison a lot of these assholes will panic. Alex Jones, Bannon and a few others in treason media are nervous too, or should be, they had foreknowledge, how did they know? 

This is just the beginning, there are more crimes here than can be counted and plenty of criminal blame to go around, to lot's of people. Even some congress people appear to be at risk, those who wanted pardons for attending the meeting in the WH and who took action as in furtherance of the criminal conspiracy on Jan 6th. Who among them will rat the others out? ALL of them would cut their own mother's throats to avoid prison.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

Just go for the low hanging fruit, it's plenty enough to put Donald away for good. Once you have him nailed, then go for seditious conspiracy or even treason, if desired, after he is put way for the rest of his miserable existence on easily proved charges.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Trump Coup Nightmare: Case For 'Two Serious Crimes' Outlined By Top Prosecutor*
21,553 views Jul 12, 2022 Damning, new evidence unveiled by the Jan. 6 committee reveals Donald Trump knew about and planned the march on the Capitol that led to the insurrection. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber is joined by former SDNY Chief David Kelley to discuss the significance of this new evidence and the potential charges Trump faces.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

*Let's talk about a recap of the hearing and missing the forest for the trees...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

*Legal Bombshell: Trump Planned March, ‘Random Riot’ Defense Crumbles*
77,486 views Jul 12, 2022 Explosive new evidence reveals Donald Trump planned to lead the march to the Capitol on Jan. 6 in advance, undercutting his defense the chaos that occurred was merely a rally that got out of hand. Meanwhile, some of Trump’s own convicted supporters are now turning on the former president and speaking out against him. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber breaks down all the bombshell, new evidence against Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2022)

Glenn should know the real reasons for the delay in justice, winning in November and saving the country from fascism is more important than Trump's ass, for now. It would be a short time between beginning an investigation and indicting him and then he would be muzzled by a judge. It would also fuck up the J6 panel investigations and they are putting the facts before the public and giving Garland plenty of political cover. All the traitors in congress have fallen silent, except for the profoundly stupid like MTG and Mitch wants trump's ass too, but it will cost him the senate, if they have to carry the big lie into the election along with Donald. Trump is not running and can be indicted the week before the election, or a week after, if they want.

As soon as Donald is indicted the judge owns his ass and will slap a gag order on him as a condition of bail or release. He will go silent and his revenge tour and big lie would die, his revenge on Georgia with Herschel is not nearly enough, he wants to humiliate Kempt and the rest too and will keep his base home to do it. If he is indicted in Georgia though, he will be muzzled there too until trial. The DOJ could spend a lot of time investigating this huge conspiracy and they haven't really even begun, but will probably charge Donald with easily proven things to insure a conviction. Garland would like to wait for Georgia to indict and try Trump first, but the heat is getting pretty intense.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*J6 hearing: more evidence of Trump's crimes AND more evidence of persistent unfairness & injustice*
44,193 views Jul 12, 2022 The most recent January 6 committee public hearing reinforced the number and nature of Donald Trump's crimes designed to overturn the election results and unconstitutionally retain the power of the presidency. But with testimony from Steven Ayers - one of the people Trump lied to, duped, deceived and inspired to attack the Capitol on January 6 - a deep and abiding unfairness and injustice was also on full display during the hearing. Hundreds and hundreds of Trump's supporters have been prosecuted, convicted and imprisoned, while the crimes of Donald Trump and Mark Meadows have gone entirely unaddressed. Here's why this unfairness - this disparate treatment of Americans - must be addressed by the Department of Justice. Before it's too late.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

The policy decision has been made, it's just a matter of timing now. Preventing the election of his supporters in November is the priority, because if they take control it will be game over for America.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Let's talk about the institution of the Presidency and policy decisions....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

*Joe: Cheney Said Trump Isn't A Toddler — But That Doesn't Mean He Didn't Behave Like One*
29,197 views Jul 13, 2022 During the 7th public hearing of January 6 committee, Liz Cheney pointed out that "Trump is 'a 76-year-old man," not "an impressionable child." Joe Scarborough and George Conway discuss these comments, and compare them to Trump's actions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

*Lawrence On The ‘Unhinged’ Meeting Leading To January 6th Riot*
284,709 views Jul 13, 2022 MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell explains what we learned from the seventh public hearing held by the January 6th Committee which revealed new details about an Oval Office showdown that preceded the Capitol riot.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2022)

I wonder who the witness Trump tried to call is, since they have yet to testify?
Rings hands


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I wonder who the witness Trump tried to call is, since they have yet to testify?
> Rings hands


I was wondering about that myself, it must be someone Trump dealt with personally and how did he get wind of it? 
Did they change lawyers from his to their own? 
How many are dropping or have dropped their Trump paid lawyers since the public hearings began?
Are his lawyers a party to witness intimidation and violation their lawyer client privilege for Trump? 
Is it in their contracts that they have to inform him of all developments? 
Or just the fact that they fired them for an obvious reason, they were not acting in their client's best interest, but in Trump's. This is unethical and probably illegal or should be, a suspect like Trump should not be allowed to pay the legal bills of witnesses.

We could hear direct testimony from someone in the room and they will name who else was present too. Trump knows them personally, he ignores the little people, they don't exist for him, they are just furniture, but this furniture can talk!


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I wonder who the witness Trump tried to call is, since they have yet to testify?
> Rings hands


They said that the public had not heard from them. Not that they haven't testified yet. So they may already have them on tape. But I do want to know the details.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

*'Idiots, Whackos, Lunatics': Joe Marvels At Trump's Ability To Find Morally 'Debased' Staff*
77,550 views Jul 13, 2022 Joe Scarborough, Willie Geist and Ben Collins discuss the team former President Donald Trump built around him. "It's hard finding these crackpots that were so desperate to be around a president that they were willing to overthrow the United States government," Scarborough says. "But he found them."


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'Idiots, Whackos, Lunatics': Joe Marvels At Trump's Ability To Find Morally 'Debased' Staff*
> 77,550 views Jul 13, 2022 Joe Scarborough, Willie Geist and Ben Collins discuss the team former President Donald Trump built around him. "It's hard finding these crackpots that were so desperate to be around a president that they were willing to overthrow the United States government," Scarborough says. "But he found them."


Birds of a feather…


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-lawyer-christina-bobb-rsbn-midterms-republicans-election-2020-1723145

wow these fucking freaks never give up...when trump is dead, giving earth worms and maggots cancer, they'll still be trying to get his fat ass back into the white house...
i would be willing to give him a permanent place in the white house, or at least the extra large urn that holds his foul greasy orange ashes


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2022)

Foul and not always orange


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-lawyer-christina-bobb-rsbn-midterms-republicans-election-2020-1723145
> 
> wow these fucking freaks never give up...when trump is dead, giving earth worms and maggots cancer, they'll still be trying to get his fat ass back into the white house...
> i would be willing to give him a permanent place in the white house, or at least the extra large urn that holds his foul greasy orange ashes


If his urn ever showed up at the WH after he croaked, Joe would personally flush his ashes down the presidential toilet on TV! I would!  It might take a couple of flushes, but it would be a good use of the water, his fans can hold memorials at the DC sewage treatment plant, maybe even erect a monument to stupidity there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm waiting for Donald to market his own shit to his fans at $100 a gram $10K gets them a genuine complete Trump turd. He would sell other turds of course, I doubt even Donald could be productive enough to meet the demand of his millions of fans. Why not, he's sold them shit for years and they are still buying! Donald needs to get creative and tap his base way down deep. Maybe he would be busted tough for selling false turds and saying they are his own, they have DNA testing these days and someone might check. He's already facing potential wire fraud over the big steal, so it's just more shit he's selling, until he's finally busted. 

Maybe he could even come out with edible versions for his hardcore fans! Since he will be in prison, many will miss having their noses shoved up his arse and this could help them with withdrawal!

Think Donald could sell turds and grams of shit to his fans? Think he would break a million grams in sales!


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm waiting for Donald to market his own shit to his fans at $100 a gram $10K gets them a genuine complete Trump turd. He would sell other turds of course, I doubt even Donald could be productive enough to meet the demand of his millions of fans. Why not, he's sold them shit for years and they are still buying! Donald needs to get creative and tap his base way down deep. Maybe he would be busted tough for selling false turds and saying they are his own, they have DNA testing these days and someone might check. He's already facing potential wire fraud over the big steal, so it's just more shit he's selling, until he's finally busted.
> 
> Maybe he could even come out with edible versions for his hardcore fans! Since he will be in prison, many will miss having their noses shoved up his arse and this could help them with withdrawal!
> 
> Think Donald could sell turds and grams of shit to his fans? Think he would break a million grams in sales!


From what I hear, his solid turd days are in the past.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Foul and not always orange
> View attachment 5162768


remember the days when any senator in the entire country wouldn't be seen dead at a white supremacist rally? they may have supported them behind the scenes, but they would have never made any kind of public appearance and goddamn sure they wouldn't have made a fucking speech...
the entire party is nothing but fascists thugs making a very sloppy power grab...time to remind them what happened to their founder


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm waiting for Donald to market his own shit to his fans at $100 a gram $10K gets them a genuine complete Trump turd. He would sell other turds of course, I doubt even Donald could be productive enough to meet the demand of his millions of fans. Why not, he's sold them shit for years and they are still buying! Donald needs to get creative and tap his base way down deep. Maybe he would be busted tough for selling false turds and saying they are his own, they have DNA testing these days and someone might check. He's already facing potential wire fraud over the big steal, so it's just more shit he's selling, until he's finally busted.
> 
> Maybe he could even come out with edible versions for his hardcore fans! Since he will be in prison, many will miss having their noses shoved up his arse and this could help them with withdrawal!
> 
> Think Donald could sell turds and grams of shit to his fans? Think he would break a million grams in sales!


unfortunately, yes, i think his fucked up moron followers would not only buy it, they would eat it...they've been swallowing his shit for years now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

11 House Republicans attended a White House meeting with Trump to strategize about overturning the election results on January 6. Six of them later asked for pardons.


The House Republicans discussed election theories pushed by John Eastman, who said Pence could single-handedly reject electors on January 6, 2021.




www.businessinsider.com





*11 House Republicans attended a White House meeting with Trump to strategize about overturning the election results on January 6. Six of them later asked for pardons.*

Bryan Metzger 
21 hours ago







Republican Reps. Jim Jordan of Ohio, Marjorie Taylor Greene of Georgia (a representative-elect at the time), and Matt Gaetz of Florida attended the meeting. Tom Williams/CQ-Roll Call via Getty Images

The White House held a December 21, 2020, meeting to discuss a fringe theory to overturn the election.
The January 6, 2021, committee shared the names of 11 House Republicans who went to that meeting.
They included Reps. Matt Gaetz and Jim Jordan, as well as Rep.-elect Marjorie Taylor Greene. 
The House select committee investigating January 6, 2021, offered new details on Tuesday about a meeting at the White House that involved several Republican members of Congress ahead of the meeting of the joint session of Congress to certify the 2020 presidential election.

Democratic Rep. Stephanie Murphy of Florida, a member of the committee, said the December 21 meeting was part of an effort to "disseminate his false claims and to encourage members of the public to fight the outcome on January 6."

Vice President Mike Pence, Rudy Giuliani, and Mark Meadows, the White House chief of staff at the time, attended the meeting, along with President Donald Trump, Murphy said.

At the meeting, Murphy said the members discussed election theories pushed by Trump's personal lawyer John Eastman, who said he believed that Pence was able to single-handedly reject slates of electors in his role presiding over the joint session.

In reality, Pence's role was simply to count the votes. On Tuesday, the committee aired footage of Pat Cipollone, Trump's White House counsel. He was asked to address a comment attributed to him by another Trump advisor, Jason Miller, who quoted him as saying that Eastman's theory was "nutty." Cipollone declined to contradict that.

Cipollone said he tried to attend the meeting himself but was apparently turned away.

*Here are the 11 House Republicans who were at the meeting, according to the White House visitor logs obtained by the January 6 panel:*

Rep. Mo Brooks of Alabama
Rep. Brian Babin of Texas
Rep. Andy Biggs of Arizona
Rep. Matt Gaetz of Florida
Rep. Louie Gohmert of Texas
Rep. Paul Gosar of Arizona
Rep. Andy Harris of Maryland
Rep. Jody Hice of Georgia
Rep. Jim Jordan of Ohio
Rep. Scott Perry of Pennsylvania
Rep.-elect Marjorie Taylor Greene of Georgia


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

*Garland May Not Want To Indict A Former President — But He Might Not Have A Choice*
7,404 views Jul 13, 2022 Former acting U.S. Solicitor General Neal Katyal joins Morning Joe to discuss the evidence presented by the January 6 committee Tuesday, and how effective it was to "draw a link" between extremist groups and White House officials. "I don't think Merrick Garland has a choice," Katyal says. "I'm sure he doesn't want to do this, be the first Attorney General in the history of the United States to indict a former president, but the evidence is what the evidence is."


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was wondering about that myself, it must be someone Trump dealt with personally and how did he get wind of it?
> Did they change lawyers from his to their own?
> How many are dropping or have dropped their Trump paid lawyers since the public hearings began?
> Are his lawyers a party to witness intimidation and violation their lawyer client privilege for Trump?
> ...


I think I found the "real truth"
"*Newsmax’s Greg Kelly: Hey, Maybe Trump Just ‘Butt Dialed’ the Jan. 6 Witness"*


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2022)

*Former Oath Keeper: ‘We came very, very close to having a civil war kick off on Jan. 6’*
Former Oath Keepers spokesperson Jason Van Tatenhove on Wednesday said American came “very, very close” to a civil war when pro-Trump rioters stormed the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, in an attempt to prevent the certification of the 2020 election results.

Van Tatenhove, who testified Tuesday to the House committee investigating the attack on the U.S. Capitol, told CNN’s Brianna Keilar that far-right militias like the Oath Keepers and other rioters had a “military mindset” on Jan. 6.

“I don’t know how far they’ve gotten into the endgame, but what we saw on January 6th is certainly very much how it would look to start out,” he said. “We came very, very close to having a civil war kick off on January 6th.”

Van Tatenhove, 47, is a longtime Colorado resident, former tattoo shop owner and independent journalist who first met Oath Keepers leader Stewart Rhodes in 2014 when the militia leader traveled to support Nevada rancher Cliven Bundy, who called for armed Americans to support him in a stand-off with the U.S. government.

After the Bundy Ranch episode, Rhodes, who has been charged with seditious conspiracy for his role in the Jan. 6 attack, hired Van Tatenhove as the militia organization’s publicist and spokesperson, a position he held for a couple years before quitting after several disputes.

On Tuesday, Van Tatenhove provided a historical overview of the Oath Keepers to the House panel investigating the Jan. 6 insurrection, including saying that the Oath Keepers are a violent militia that dreamed of an insurrection like that which unfolded on Jan. 6.

While the House panel is presenting evidence about the events surrounding Jan. 6, the Department of Justice (DOJ) will ultimately decide whether to criminally prosecute former President Trump for his role in the Capitol attack.

Van Tatenhove predicted Rhodes and other far-right leaders would see the Department of Justice’s declination to file charges as a “win” for their movements, which he said have yet to be held accountable for standoffs such as that at Bundy Ranch, which saw the federal government back down.

Van Tatenhove told CNN Rhodes has a “fantasy” of organizing a para-military organization. The former Oath Keepers spokesperson says he sees a direct line between Bundy Ranch and Jan. 6.

He added the American public was failing to see the full picture of the Jan. 6 attack and that citizens should start “having hard conversations” about what happened on that day.

“I really do fear for what might happen if Trump gets back in office,” he told CNN. “In a lot of ways, we’ve been mincing words. When it comes to the events of January 6th, that was not some sort of peaceful protest. That was a violent mob, and people died. We need to really start calling things out for what they are.”








Former Oath Keeper: ‘We came very, very close to having a civil war kick off on Jan. 6’


Former Oath Keepers spokesperson Jason Van Tatenhove on Wednesday said American came “very, very close” to a civil war when pro-Trump rioters stormed the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, i…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2022)

Rep. Mo Brooks of Alabama
Rep. Brian Babin of Texas
Rep. Andy Biggs of Arizona
Rep. Matt Gaetz of Florida
Rep. Louie Gohmert of Texas
Rep. Paul Gosar of Arizona
Rep. Andy Harris of Maryland
Rep. Jody Hice of Georgia
Rep. Jim Jordan of Ohio
Rep. Scott Perry of Pennsylvania
Rep.-elect Marjorie Taylor Greene of Georgia
Glad only one from Florida. And Matt's stupidity is so big, it's been nationalized.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 11 House Republicans attended a White House meeting with Trump to strategize about overturning the election results on January 6. Six of them later asked for pardons.
> 
> 
> The House Republicans discussed election theories pushed by John Eastman, who said Pence could single-handedly reject electors on January 6, 2021.
> ...


every fucking one of them needs to be indicted, prosecuted VIGOROUSLY, and hung up to dry for as long as the law allows...let the rest of the republicunts know that EVERYONE but their brain dead base is on to their bullshit and we aren't going to fucking put up with it anymore... they plotted a coup with a traitorous president who wanted to install himself as dictator for life...they didn't do that out of loyalty, they have no loyalty. i want to know what trump offered each and every one of them to betray their country, their oath, and their honor? it was obviously enough, as they all agreed to help him commit treason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> unfortunately, yes, i think his fucked up moron followers would not only buy it, they would eat it...they've been swallowing his shit for years now.


It will be a million bucks to get the brick Trump shits when he is indicted!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Garland May Not Want To Indict A Former President — But He Might Not Have A Choice*
> 7,404 views Jul 13, 2022 Former acting U.S. Solicitor General Neal Katyal joins Morning Joe to discuss the evidence presented by the January 6 committee Tuesday, and how effective it was to "draw a link" between extremist groups and White House officials. "I don't think Merrick Garland has a choice," Katyal says. "I'm sure he doesn't want to do this, be the first Attorney General in the history of the United States to indict a former president, but the evidence is what the evidence is."


Biden needs to have a chat with Garland...let him know if major indictments don't start within the next two weeks, his services will no longer be needed. i'm sure there are MANY very competent people who would love a chance to prosecute trump and everyone involved with his coup attempt, it's time to get the fucking show on the road, or get the fuck out of the way and let someone with some balls do the job he can't do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden needs to have a chat with Garland...let him know if major indictments don't start within the next two weeks, his services will no longer be needed. i'm sure there are MANY very competent people who would love a chance to prosecute trump and everyone involved with his coup attempt, it's time to get the fucking show on the road, or get the fuck out of the way and let someone with some balls do the job he can't do.


The J6 panel will have to issue an interim report before he indicts, but he should be making moves now to gather evidence and conduct searches and seize phones. You know they are engaged in large scale evidence destruction, but that's real heavy time too. As I said, it might not look pretty and might make your blood boil, but the closer shit happens to the election the better for the democrats. Garland might be delaying, but he is careful to stay inside the lanes and keep his hands clean, since he could be dealing with a republican congress and endless public hearings.

There is time for justice, but with Trump justice delayed is justice denied and he proved it all his criminal life. A cheeseburger stroke or Georgia could get him first, they have the most developed case. What we saw at the hearings was not evidence, prosecutors will turn it into evidence, because we have only seen the tip of the evidence iceberg, they will see it all. They will also have the legal tools to squeeze their nuts until their eyeballs pop out and create rats with squeal deals and when they make a deal, they have to fess up to everything they know.

Some of these people will be federally indicted before the election, but it's hard to go after the central players in the conspiracy without going after the kingpin who drove it all and for whose benefit it was all for.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

When Donald is convicted, what would his millions of fans say? FAKE NEWS! He's suppose to be in the White House, not the Big house!  The TV interviews should surprise nobody who is familiar with these delusional assholes. The bigger problem will be with Foxnews, Tucker will be aghast and Hannity raging at the injustice heaped upon cheeto Jesus. Any future republican presidential hopeful, will be asked if they will pardon Trump, before the primary and after during the election. What could they say? They would avoid the question like the plague and will run from the cameras like Ron Johnson.

Speaking of, Ron, Ted, Gosh, Lindsay and other senators, have not been mentioned by the J6 panel. I guess Cheney's job for Mitch was to keep him informed and protect his senators, while screwing Trump and his wing of the party as hard as she can. Chuck Grassley had to be in on it too, he was the one going to step in to do Trump's bidding, when they drove Pence from the capitol, or hung him on the lawn.


----------



## printer (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When Donald is convicted, what would his millions of fans say? FAKE NEWS! He's suppose to be in the White House, not the Big house!  The TV interviews should surprise nobody who is familiar with these delusional assholes. The bigger problem will be with Foxnews, Tucker will be aghast and Hannity raging at the injustice heaped upon cheeto Jesus. Any future republican presidential hopeful, will be asked if they will pardon Trump, before the primary and after during the election. What could they say? They would avoid the question like the plague and will run from the cameras like Ron Johnson.
> 
> Speaking of, Ron, Ted, Gosh, Lindsay and other senators, have not been mentioned by the J6 panel. I guess Cheney's job for Mitch was to keep him informed and protect his senators, while screwing Trump and his wing of the party as hard as she can. Chuck Grassley had to be in on it too, he was the one going to step in to do Trump's bidding, when they drove Pence from the capitol, or hung him on the lawn.


*"Salem Witch Trials All Over Again!"*


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Biden needs to have a chat with Garland...let him know if major indictments don't start within the next two weeks, his services will no longer be needed. i'm sure there are MANY very competent people who would love a chance to prosecute trump and everyone involved with his coup attempt, it's time to get the fucking show on the road, or get the fuck out of the way and let someone with some balls do the job he can't do.


Now you're acting like trump.
The executive branch is separate from the judicial branch.


----------



## shimbob (Jul 13, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> Now you're acting like trump.
> The executive branch is separate from the judicial branch.


C'mon man
"The *United States Department of Justice* (*DOJ*), also known as the *Justice Department*, is a federal executive department of the United States government tasked with the enforcement of federal law and administration of justice in the United States. It is equivalent to the justice or interior ministries of other countries. The department is headed by the U.S. Attorney General, who reports directly to the president of the United States and is a member of the president's Cabinet. The current attorney general is Merrick Garland, who was sworn in on March 11, 2021."


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 13, 2022)

What i got from yesterday’s coverage, every network switched to the hearing. Abc cbs nbc fox msnbc cnn, all want to eliminate Donald because he threatens the 1st Amendment with his Fake News vitriol. Commentators may support him but the networks want him gone, Fox included.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 13, 2022)

shimbob said:


> C'mon man
> "The *United States Department of Justice* (*DOJ*), also known as the *Justice Department*, is a federal executive department of the United States government tasked with the enforcement of federal law and administration of justice in the United States. It is equivalent to the justice or interior ministries of other countries. The department is headed by the U.S. Attorney General, who reports directly to the president of the United States and is a member of the president's Cabinet. The current attorney general is Merrick Garland, who was sworn in on March 11, 2021."


I stand corrected........the DOJ is part of the executive branch.
However the president can't pressure the AG and use the DOJ to do his personal bidding to go after his enemies.........that's what trump did.........and Nixon tried to do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> What i got from yesterday’s coverage, every network switched to the hearing. Abc cbs nbc fox msnbc cnn, all want to eliminate Donald because he threatens the 1st Amendment with his Fake News vitriol. Commentators may support him but the networks want him gone, Fox included.


So does Mitch and he is about ready to blow Garland to get Trump indicted and out of his way! Once indicted Donald will be muzzled by a judge as a condition of release or bail. If he is indicted before the election it will silence him and his 2022 revenge tour inside the GOP will end. By November it will be, Donald who?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Foul and not always orange
> View attachment 5162768


that flag hat is cool though


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> Rep. Mo Brooks of Alabama
> Rep. Brian Babin of Texas
> Rep. Andy Biggs of Arizona
> Rep. Matt Gaetz of Florida
> ...


I imagine Matt should have no problem with his primary and might even win the election while on trial for child molesting. What a district! How fucking far have these people gone round the bend in reality? He's actually running for a primary election on August 23, with a pending child molesting indictment and the stink of treason from J6 all over himself, amazing. His primary competition must be something to see themselves. His voters are at civil war with America and he is their champion and clown all rolled into one, just like Trump.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Garland May Not Want To Indict A Former President — But He Might Not Have A Choice*
> 7,404 views Jul 13, 2022 Former acting U.S. Solicitor General Neal Katyal joins Morning Joe to discuss the evidence presented by the January 6 committee Tuesday, and how effective it was to "draw a link" between extremist groups and White House officials. "I don't think Merrick Garland has a choice," Katyal says. "I'm sure he doesn't want to do this, be the first Attorney General in the history of the United States to indict a former president, but the evidence is what the evidence is."


No law and order or democracy otherwise. It's ludicrous to put people above the law, especially when those very same people are itching to use that power against their enemies and those enemies are anyone standing in the way of their power, anyone. Nobody would be safe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> No law and order or democracy otherwise. It's ludicrous to put people above the law, especially when those very same people are itching to use that power against their enemies and those enemies are anyone standing in the way of their power, anyone. Nobody would be safe.


That is the consensus opinion of all the legal eagles and talking heads on TV, you are not alone, but in good company! Donald will go down, it's just a question of timing, not timidity on Garland's part, the fix is in. As soon as an investigation is started they will find crimes Donald can be indicted for immediately, even while building cases for other crimes. Once the more or less independent prosecutors begin the process, he would need to intervene to slow it down or stop it. Once Donald is indicted he will be muzzled by a judge who will own his ass until trial and he will go silent or to jail. His revenge 2022 tour inside the GOP promoting shitty candidates who suck his ass in primaries will come to an end, so will the rallies and the boogeyman the democrats need to drive people to the polls will be gone, America's problems are solved, I can vote for a republican now! Donald running around lose like Chuckie with a knife is useful, it will be a struggle just for the democrats to keep the house. Most of white America has gone fascist and are determined to reward the republicans for their appalling behavior and treason to the constitution. They are clearly at civil war and have gone tribal, most should have a bone in their nose and be carrying a spear, not a gun.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

*'He is getting crazier and crazier': Conway reacts to Trump's social media posts*
67,295 views Jul 13, 2022 George Conway and John Dean discuss former President Donald Trump's likelihood of running for president in 2024 in the aftermath of the January 6 hearings, and what kind of campaign he would run.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Never in the field of politics have so many millions fucked themselves, for such a pathetically obvious POS.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So does Mitch and he is about ready to blow Garland to get Trump indicted and out of his way! Once indicted Donald will be muzzled by a judge as a condition of release or bail. If he is indicted before the election it will silence him and his 2022 revenge tour inside the GOP will end. By November it will be, Donald who?


Totally different, McConnell, Cheney etc eschew his attempt to devoid a free election, the very foundation of the two-party system not to mention his demeanor leaving office, everything but shat on a pillow in the Lincoln bedroom.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> everything but shat on a pillow in the Lincoln bedroom.


Allegedly


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Totally different, McConnell, Cheney etc eschew his attempt to devoid a free election, the very foundation of the two-party system not to mention his demeanor leaving office, everything but shat on a pillow in the Lincoln bedroom.


Mitch wants Donald out of the way, if he were to croak tomorrow Mitch would dance with glee. Donald is a threat to Mitch's majority, but his appointments to the SCOTUS might have caused him to fuck himself, with their zeal to overturn Row, with 4 months before the election, plenty of time to organize and get out the vote with a big ground game.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5162863View attachment 5162864


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Stevo is squirming and Donald is paying for the lawyers, he won't have any luck and still has a date in court on Monday. The justice system has seen it all when it comes to trying to delay criminal trials and have plenty of experience.






*Bannon Asks Judge To Delay Contempt Of Congress Trial*
19,408 views Jul 13, 2022 Steve Bannon has asked a judge to delay his contempt of Congress trial after being denied a delay earlier this week due to the release of a documentary about him and being mention in the January 6 committee's hearings.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> Now you're acting like trump.
> The executive branch is separate from the judicial branch.


AG is an appointment by the president...not sure if he actually has the power to fire him, but someone does, and should, if he doesn't do something in the IMMEDIATE future


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I stand corrected........the DOJ is part of the executive branch.
> However the president can't pressure the AG and use the DOJ to do his personal bidding to go after his enemies.........that's what trump did.........and Nixon tried to do.


there's a difference between Nixon trying to weaponize the DOJ to wipe out targets on his shit list, and Biden encouraging his AG to pursue an obvious seditious, traitorous, larcenous bag of orange fat...it's not about getting trump, it's about getting the first president in the history of the country that plotted the overthrow of the legitimate government...that CANNOT be allowed, or it will signal open season to the republicans to steal the entire fucking country, one state legislature at a time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most of white America has gone fascist and are determined to reward the republicans for their appalling behavior and treason to the constitution.


where the fuck do you get this stuff? 40% of Americans identify as "right", 45% identify as "left", and the other 15% are "undecided".
of the 40% that identify as "right", about 30%, or 13% of the total, are who you are talking about. most of those people ARE white, but that doesn't make that "most white people in America"...it makes it less than 30%...

https://www.usnews.com/news/politics/articles/2020-07-27/americans-who-identify-as-conservative-steadily-declining-in-2020-poll-finds

https://www.npr.org/2021/11/09/1053929419/feel-like-you-dont-fit-in-either-political-party-heres-why

https://morningconsult.com/2021/06/28/global-right-wing-authoritarian-test/

https://www.pewresearch.org/politics/2021/11/09/demographics-and-lifestyle-differences-among-typology-groups/


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 13, 2022)

Dunking Rowe may be the undoing of all their plans.

It smacks of desperation - a hail-Mary to the base, to get out and support the overthrow party; but the decision itself, along with the ‘provocative’ comments coming from justices since then on their intentions going forward, *PLUS* the ongoing overthrow expose’. They really are going for it all & praying there’s enough mystery meat in the sausage grinder to recapture the house & keep the senate.

OTOH, their autocratic antics have probably done *more* to suppress their *own* vote & secure a Dem landslide than anything since Hoover lost to FDR in ‘32.


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Stevo is squirming and Donald is paying for the lawyers, he won't have any luck and still has a date in court on Monday. The justice system has seen it all when it comes to trying to delay criminal trials and have plenty of experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judge turned him down flat…also threw out several bogus ‘lines of defense’…to which Bannon’s lawyer asked ‘why even have a trial if we can’t offer a defense?’.

like that was even the judge’s problem


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where the fuck do you get this stuff? 40% of Americans identify as "right", 45% identify as "left", and the other 15% are "undecided".
> of the 40% that identify as "right", about 30%, or 13% of the total, are who you are talking about. most of those people ARE white, but that doesn't make that "most white people in America"...it makes it less than 30%...
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/politics/articles/2020-07-27/americans-who-identify-as-conservative-steadily-declining-in-2020-poll-finds
> ...


Who votes for republicans these days Roger? Blacks, Asians, some Hispanics who consider themselves European. Where does the 4 point spread between Biden and Trump come from? I know what the polls say, I posted enough of them and I've seen the demographic of Trump's rallies. Who do the dog whistles speak to? Whites make up a significant majority of the American population. I know it is a dynamic situation and attitudes change over time and generations, especially today, but there is a big short term danger over the next couple of election cycles and a permeant danger unless the republican party either dies or reforms itself. The only way I can see that happening is open primaries, to get rid of extremists, but some places will still elect them. Extreme Gerrymandering also concentrates lunatics and brought you the freedom caucus that not even the republicans could control. Biden only won the election by a few thousand votes, a razor thin margin in the electoral college, sure he won the popular vote, but that doesn't make you president. After 4 years of Trump explain the fanatical loyalty of half the country to the worst POS Christ ever created? I've proposed several theories for why people's chains are being jerked so hard their heads pop off. I'm afraid Cheeto Jesus did separate the sheep from the goats and there is a reason they are sheep.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Who votes for republicans these days Roger? Blacks, Asians, some Hispanics who consider themselves European. Where does the 4 point spread between Biden and Trump come from? I know what the polls say, I posted enough of them and I've seen the demographic of Trump's rallies. Who do the dog whistles speak to? Whites make up a significant majority of the American population. I know it is a dynamic situation and attitudes change over time and generations, especially today, but there is a big short term danger over the next couple of election cycles and a permeant danger unless the republican party either dies or reforms itself. The only way I can see that happening is open primaries, to get rid of extremists, but some places will still elect them. Extreme Gerrymandering also concentrates lunatics and brought you the freedom caucus that not even the republicans could control. Biden only won the election by a few thousand votes, a razor thin margin in the electoral college, sure he won the popular vote, but that doesn't make you president. After 4 years of Trump explain the fanatical loyalty of half the country to the worst POS Christ ever created? I've proposed several theories for why people's chains are being jerked so hard their heads pop off. I'm afraid Cheeto Jesus did separate the sheep from the goats and there is a reason they are sheep.


it is mostly white people who vote trumpist, but not most white people...it's about 30%...no more than one third...that isn't most...it's a three way tie for third...
but 30% is still a very significant portion of the white population, especially considering that the other 70% isn't unified against them, at least 15% are unaffiliated at all, and could easily vote for third party or independent candidates, and of the other 55%, at least 20% isn't going to vote at all...that makes every vote important.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2022)

Alex Jones' former wife offers Jan. 6 committee 'relevant insider info' after Tuesday hearing


Hours after the House select committee investigating the Jan 6th insurrection completed their Tuesday nationally televised hearing, the former wife of Infowars founder Alex Jones took to Twitter and alerted the committee that she can help with their investigation on the uprising.On Tuesday the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it is mostly white people who vote trumpist, but not most white people...it's about 30%...no more than one third...that isn't most...it's a three way tie for third...
> but 30% is still a very significant portion of the white population, especially considering that the other 70% isn't unified against them, at least 15% are unaffiliated at all, and could easily vote for third party or independent candidates, and of the other 55%, at least 20% isn't going to vote at all...that makes every vote important.


I'm just referring to the voting population and in 2016, 7 out of ten white men voted for him as I recall and a lower number of white women. The attitudes vary with age, this is a process, not a fixed thing, they change with time, but they don't change much in reaction to facts! The fact of the matter is, Trump was a horrible candidate and 2020 was his election to lose, he even caught covid in the last few weeks FFS and gave it to a bunch of people, ended up in the hospital and his famous covida speech from the balcony, the debate was a disaster for him and he fucked up every way imaginable. I believe if it wasn't for covid and killing so many citizens with malicious incompetence, he would still be president and fun will be in full swing by now. Covid saved America from itself.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Alex Jones' former wife offers Jan. 6 committee 'relevant insider info' after Tuesday hearing
> 
> 
> Hours after the House select committee investigating the Jan 6th insurrection completed their Tuesday nationally televised hearing, the former wife of Infowars founder Alex Jones took to Twitter and alerted the committee that she can help with their investigation on the uprising.On Tuesday the...
> ...


Steven King writes about "low men" who wear human masks that are actually living parasites, to move unnoticed among men...these low men wear clashing clothing that fits poorly, because they're not really human...



i really expect to see him and desantis both peel the masks of, revealing the diseased rat like features of their true forms....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Steven King writes about "low men" who wear human masks that are actually living parasites, to move unnoticed among men...these low men wear clashing clothing that fits poorly, because they're not really human...
> View attachment 5162967
> View attachment 5162968
> View attachment 5162969
> i really expect to see him and desantis both peel the masks of, revealing the diseased rat like features of their true forms....


It would look perfectly natural if Batman and Robin busted Roger in his sartorial finest!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It would look perfectly natural if Batman and Robin busted Roger in his sartorial finest!


HOLY SHIT, HE DOES LOOK LIKE THE PENGUIN...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Steven King writes about "low men" who wear human masks that are actually living parasites, to move unnoticed among men...these low men wear clashing clothing that fits poorly, because they're not really human...
> View attachment 5162967
> View attachment 5162968
> View attachment 5162969
> i really expect to see him and desantis both peel the masks of, revealing the diseased rat like features of their true forms....


I'm a King fan. Basically Flagg.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Steven King writes about "low men" who wear human masks that are actually living parasites, to move unnoticed among men...these low men wear clashing clothing that fits poorly, because they're not really human...
> View attachment 5162967
> View attachment 5162968
> View attachment 5162969
> i really expect to see him and desantis both peel the masks of, revealing the diseased rat like features of their true forms....


Only two Presidents left office in shame and somehow Rodger the Dodger is up to his eyes in both


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Steven King writes about "low men" who wear human masks that are actually living parasites, to move unnoticed among men...these low men wear clashing clothing that fits poorly, because they're not really human...
> View attachment 5162967
> View attachment 5162968
> View attachment 5162969
> i really expect to see him and desantis both peel the masks of, revealing the diseased rat like features of their true forms....





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Steven King writes about "low men" who wear human masks that are actually living parasites, to move unnoticed among men...these low men wear clashing clothing that fits poorly, because they're not really human...
> View attachment 5162967
> View attachment 5162968
> View attachment 5162969
> i really expect to see him and desantis both peel the masks of, revealing the diseased rat like features of their true forms....


I don't understand why MIB hasn't dealt with this one!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

Ole Glenn is starting to get downright radical! If Trump isn't busted soon I figure Glenn will go off the deep end! I can't disagree with him, but there are good reasons for delay, if you want to keep the house in November. Witness tampering takes it to another level however. Glenn knows how the legal system is suppose to work and he sees it's not working on Trump. Once they start on Donald it won't take long to nail him on the low hanging fruit.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*The evil of Team Trump's witness tampering, and the danger of DOJ's failure to promptly investigate*
15,974 views Jul 13, 2022 Given Donald Trump's track record, it's no surprise that he and some of his criminal associates - like Mark Meadows - appear to be involved in witness tampering. But what is surprising is the apparent lack of aggressive investigation by the Department of Justice to deal with the witness tampering in real time. Here's how law enforcement should respond to the revelations by the January 6 committee that Trump and Meadows appear to be tampering with witnesses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

This is like a who dunit, when we know who dunit, but apparently there is yet more sleazery to be unveiled. The DOJ is apparently up on it's hind legs with it's ears twitching while watching the hearings. EVERBODY IN THE FUCKING BUILDING WAS GLUED TO THE TUBE, including Garland, they didn't even take a piss break during the hearings.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Revelations About Trump’s Conduct Bring New Questions For DOJ*
102,655 views Jul 13, 2022 New York Times Justice Department reporter Katie Benner, former U.S. attorney Barbara McQuade, and Washington Post national investigative reporter Carol Leonnig discuss how January 6th hearing testimony may add new lines of questioning to the DOJ’s probe into the Capitol insurrection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

*‘Enraging’: How The Willful Blindness Of ‘Team Normal’ Enabled Trump’s Coup*
116,900 views Jul 13, 2022 Chris Hayes: Trump was not shy about the fact that he would never accept an election loss. And just because some people, like Pat Cipollone, lied to themselves and collaborated with this monstrous sociopath who almost ended American democracy, that does not mean that it was a hard thing to see.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2022)

*Raskin: We May Hear From People Who Tried To Blow The Whistle Over Jan. 6*
60,852 views Jul 13, 2022 Rep. Jamie Raskin: "We have somewhat depreciated the meaning of heroism when we call someone a hero just by not participating in a violent insurrection ... We should be asking these people to blow the whistle publicly—we may be hearing some more about people who actually tried to.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

I think Stevo might be in bigger trouble than contempt of congress, but it will give him a taste of things to come. Pure fascism and anybody who still supports trump is a fascist and unfit to call themselves an American. They have failed their country and constitution, that was designed specifically to avoid tyrants like Trump and crew with division of powers, checks and balances. Patriotic citizens are also required to defend and protect the constitution from all enemies, foreign and domestic, well meet one of the domestic enemies.

Stevo had to work for his pardon and put his ass on the line and over it for Donald, who only gave him a pardon in the last days of his administration and only for crimes that had no connection to him. Donald knew about pardons and the loss of 5th amendment protections, which is why he never gave any out to people who could testify against him. Donald just ensnared them in his crimes and bought their silence with money, legal help and fear, after getting them involved and putting themselves in legal jeopardy. It even worked on lawyers too, anybody with the right common character flaws was his prey and money, position and power were the bait.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Loose-Lipped Steve Bannon Suggests Another Facet Of Trump's Central Role In Capitol attack*
329,742 views Jul 14, 2022 Evidence presented in Tuesday's January 6th hearing appears to fit a pattern of Steve Bannon talking on his podcast about Donald Trump's plans immediately after Bannon talks with Trump - and another possible indication of Trump's direct role in the attack on the Capitol.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 14, 2022)

It isn’t just Trump I want jailed


----------



## HGCC (Jul 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Steven King writes about "low men" who wear human masks that are actually living parasites, to move unnoticed among men...these low men wear clashing clothing that fits poorly, because they're not really human...
> View attachment 5162967
> View attachment 5162968
> View attachment 5162969
> i really expect to see him and desantis both peel the masks of, revealing the diseased rat like features of their true forms....


He has a giant fucking portrait of Nixon tattooed on his back and dresses like a comic book villain.

We mortals do not deserve such greatness.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That is the consensus opinion of all the legal eagles and talking heads on TV, you are not alone, but in good company! Donald will go down, it's just a question of timing, not timidity on Garland's part, the fix is in. As soon as an investigation is started they will find crimes Donald can be indicted for immediately, even while building cases for other crimes. Once the more or less independent prosecutors begin the process, he would need to intervene to slow it down or stop it. Once Donald is indicted he will be muzzled by a judge who will own his ass until trial and he will go silent or to jail. His revenge 2022 tour inside the GOP promoting shitty candidates who suck his ass in primaries will come to an end, so will the rallies and the boogeyman the democrats need to drive people to the polls will be gone, America's problems are solved, I can vote for a republican now! Donald running around lose like Chuckie with a knife is useful, it will be a struggle just for the democrats to keep the house. Most of white America has gone fascist and are determined to reward the republicans for their appalling behavior and treason to the constitution. They are clearly at civil war and have gone tribal, most should have a bone in their nose and be carrying a spear, not a gun.


You are right. A huge number of voters will again vote for fascism simply because TFG has been taken out of the equation, some for spite.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I'm a King fan. Basically Flagg.


no, even trump isn't flagg...trump might be walter....stone is just...a low man


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Raskin: We May Hear From People Who Tried To Blow The Whistle Over Jan. 6*
> 60,852 views Jul 13, 2022 Rep. Jamie Raskin: "We have somewhat depreciated the meaning of heroism when we call someone a hero just by not participating in a violent insurrection ... We should be asking these people to blow the whistle publicly—we may be hearing some more about people who actually tried to.”


Gotta love Raskin.


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 14, 2022)

Flagg pulls the strings then mysteriously vanishes. He's more of a magician/changeling.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Gotta love Raskin.


They should all have an FBI team working for them intercepting the thousands of death threats they are receiving and have a plan to take action against most of them ASAP and very publicly too. This situation of unchecked domestic terrorism is dangerous and ridiculous, death threats to public officials and witnesses are terrorism and must be treated as such. It won't change for as long as republicans can block it, they passively support and protect their violent terrorist wing by preventing domestic anti terrorism legislation. They protect their propaganda wing too and that is what whips up most of these morons with lies and deception, it didn't begin with Trump's big lie either.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Flagg pulls the strings then mysteriously vanishes. He's more of a magician/changeling.


walter thought he was hot shit, but he was just a tool for more powerful entities, and everything he did turned to shit..that sure sounds like trump to me


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should all have an FBI team working for them intercepting the thousands of death threats they are receiving and have a plan to take action against most of them ASAP and very publicly too. This situation of unchecked domestic terrorism is dangerous and ridiculous, death threats to public officials and witnesses are terrorism and must be treated as such. It won't change for as long as republicans can block it, they passively support and protect their violent terrorist wing by preventing domestic anti terrorism legislation. They protect their propaganda wing too and that is what whips up most of these morons with lies and deception, it didn't begin with Trump's big lie either.


i'm fairly sure they aren't just writing this shit off, they just aren't announcing that the FBI is monitoring their phones and emails...they want people to keep it up, so they can get them on the shit list...it'll be very entertaining when they start arresting them for terroristic threats against government officials.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

Stevo looks worried, he even dressed up and shaved for the judge! Having Stevo tucked away in a cage should loosen his tongue, he knows others in the plot will be squealing their heads off. However Stevo's role was limited, but a lot of Trump's ideas came from him, one scheme and plot after another, in a desperate bid to hold onto power and avoid prosecution.






*Judge Once Again Declines To Delay Steve Bannon's Contempt Of Congress Trial*
39,198 views Jul 14, 2022 A judge has declined another request from Steve Bannon to delay his trial over contempt of Congress charges.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm fairly sure they aren't just writing this shit off, they just aren't announcing that the FBI is monitoring their phones and emails...they want people to keep it up, so they can get them on the shit list...it'll be very entertaining when they start arresting them for terroristic threats against government officials.


I hope so, but they lack many of the critical tools they need to deal with the situation thanks to the republicans, it's the same with keeping guns out of the hands of crazies. A domestic terrorist watch list would disarm to extremists who act out, make a death threat and lose your gun, even if you are not prosecuted and convicted, a judge could do it and they could appeal. Coupling it with hate crime laws would make it very effective, most of the dangerous ones are racists, or are crazy enough to be dealt with by police before. 18 year old's who wanna a gun should have their heads candled first and after training ( basic training like in the military, well regulated militia), then be issued a permit to purchase a gun or ammo.

In Canada if the cops saw you walking around in military uniform, with a helmet, body armor and an AR15, they would kill you on the fucking spot! It would not be a case of a good ole boy haven a bit of fun, or some moron buying a Tim's all decked out for war with no war in sight. I'm one of the people who helped make it that way and I'm fucking well glad we did. I used to hunt as a kid with my dad, grew up in a semi rural area and we had a 12 gauge and a .22 repeater in the house until he passed away. Also my best friend is a retired forest ranger and used to give the local firearms and hunter safety course years ago. I was a member of the reserves, combat arms and trained on NATO small arms of the era, so I know a bit about weapons and such.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

Donald will wait until they go public, then name them, or allude to them at a rally, or to Foxnews and others who will do the rest, like doxing them on extremist websites so they can be targeted. It's called stochastic terrorism, after Donald speaks the inevitable will happen and the death threats will come by the hundreds. Donald knows this, that's the point, assaults and murder too, if he could provoke it in the suckers and get away with it.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Here's what's unusual about Trump's attempted call to Jan.6 witness*
132,965 views Jul 14, 2022 Sources tell CNN former President Donald Trump tried to call a member of the White House support staff who was talking to the House select committee investigating the Capitol riot.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm fairly sure they aren't just writing this shit off, they just aren't announcing that the FBI is monitoring their phones and emails...they want people to keep it up, so they can get them on the shit list...it'll be very entertaining when they start arresting them for terroristic threats against government officials.


I'm so mad on behalf of crime, yet again. I was more cautious selling weed in middle school than they were trying to overthrow the country.

Man I am not stoked, have about 30 clones/seedlings sitting outside in solos and the power company showed up and is wandering around the yard marking stuff so I can get some cables buried. Doesn't really matter, but in the name of crime, it's just sloppy and I am bothered by myself.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I'm so mad on behalf of crime, yet again. I was more cautious selling weed in middle school than they were trying to overthrow the country. . . . .


I would think you would stand out. And do kids still carry cash. Dealers these days have to have Venmo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> I would think you would stand out. And do kids still carry cash. Dealers these days have to have Venmo.


Here in Canada it is federally legal and you can buy it online at illegal dispensaries for $90/oz, or $140/oz for good government bud locally. I heard though the local natives are selling pretty good bud on the res for $40/ oz and it's hard to compete with that! I stopped growing awhile back and I'm disassembling the grow in the basement, At first the government price was high and still is, but it came down because of competition and now unless you are connected with an online operation forget about growing and selling on the side.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald will wait until they go public, then name them, or allude to them at a rally, or to Foxnews and others who will do the rest, like doxing them on extremist websites so they can be targeted. It's called stochastic terrorism, after Donald speaks the inevitable will happen and the death threats will come by the hundreds. Donald knows this, that's the point, assaults and murder too, if he could provoke it in the suckers and get away with it.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that right now, his base of "domestic terrorists" aren't very happy with him. A messiah is one thing, a failed messiah that doesn't bail you out or pardon you is another thing. I think he has very little credit with them right about now, they're probably plotting with who they see as the new world order, the same 11 that asked trump for pardons...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I'm thinking that right now, his base of "domestic terrorists" aren't very happy with him. A messiah is one thing, a failed messiah that doesn't bail you out or pardon you is another thing. I think he has very little credit with them right about now, they're probably plotting with who they see as the new world order, the same 11 that asked trump for pardons...


Those 11 congress people, plus those who voted with them on Jan 6th are suspect at best. However we have heard nothing of the senators involved, including Chuck Grassley who was ready to do Donald's will after they hanged Pence on the front fucking lawn! Cheney's job for Mitch is to protect his senators and he will take care of her inside the party, she will land on her feet. What about Ted, Josh, Lindsay and others?


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I'm thinking that right now, his base of "domestic terrorists" aren't very happy with him. A messiah is one thing, a failed messiah that doesn't bail you out or pardon you is another thing. I think he has very little credit with them right about now, they're probably plotting with who they see as the new world order, the same 11 that asked trump for pardons...


Lol, they are as hardcore as ever…or you mean the miltants?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I'm thinking that right now, his base of "domestic terrorists" aren't very happy with him. A messiah is one thing, a failed messiah that doesn't bail you out or pardon you is another thing. I think he has very little credit with them right about now, they're probably plotting with who they see as the new world order, the same 11 that asked trump for pardons...


When I call these people domestic terrorists, I'm serious, they fit the exact definition of terrorism, even the ones making stupid threats. Increasingly I'm seeing media and respected opinion writers calling them that too and Trump bound them tightly to the republican party. To be a republican or vote for one is to support and associate oneself with such bullshit, actions speak louder than words, for they are often bullshit, voting is an action. I is not unfair to say that the republicans are a coalition of domestic terrorists and wingnuts that are a wing of the party. The political part of the party limits itself to holding and retaining power at all costs, rigging voting systems and other anti democratic activities. Meanwhile they have an associated propaganda wing owned largely by rightwing billionaires that ranges from Foxnews, to hate radio and endless variety of think tanks and such. They are so rich, the cost of a midwestern radio network on hard financial times is peanuts, compared to the power of hate radio and owning rural America.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2022)

Secret Service deleted J6 text messages after investigators demanded them: DHS inspector general


The United States Secret Service is in yet another scandal over its performance during the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol."The Secret Service erased text messages from January 5 and January 6, 2021, according to a letter given to the January 6 committee and reviewed by The Intercept. The...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Lol, they are as hardcore as ever…or you mean the miltants?


oh, i agree, i just don't think they're behind trump anymore, he failed them, and those kinds of people don't accept failure gracefully.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 14, 2022)

Ivana Trump took the pearly gate route today.

Thoughts and Prayers


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ivana Trump took the pearly gate route today.
> 
> Thoughts and Prayers


I wonder If Donald will bother to attend her funeral. Maybe he will forbid her kids to go to her funeral? WTF knows with these whack jobs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ivana Trump took the pearly gate route today.
> 
> Thoughts and Prayers


i'm still trying to figure out what i believe about a possible afterlife...but no matter what there is, or isn't...no one that willingly lived with trump is going anywhere good...you can't live with an immoral criminal fuck and not be complicit in at least part of his criminal activities.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder If Donald will bother to attend her funeral. Maybe he will forbid her kids to go to her funeral? WTF knows with these whack jobs.


to be honest, i'm surprised he tweeted a semi sane message of condolence...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> to be honest, i'm surprised he tweeted a semi sane message of condolence...


He will call her a loser at the eulogy...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

*Trump Coup Exposed: Midnight Military Meeting Led Trump To Jan. 6 Rally, Navarro Plot*
132,714 views Jul 14, 2022 The 7th Jan. 6th hearing unleashed new details on the shady, ‘off the books” meeting with Trump and controversial figures Sidney Powell and the CEO of Overstock which reportedly centered on the extreme plot to order the military to help steal the election. In Pat Cipollone’s testimony he claimed to not understand how they got into the White House, asking immediately ‘Who are you?’ when entering to break up the meeting. As The Beat previously reported, an aide of Peter Navarro allegedly let in these plotters who were not cleared to be in the White House. Navarro, the normally loud Trump warrior, told Ari Melber he had “no comment on that” meeting.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/3559279-trump-says-hes-made-up-his-mind-about-2024-big-decision-is-if-announcement-is-before-or-after-midterms/

        
desantis is fucked...His only chance is if they throw trump in a cell before the elections.
If the situation continues as it is right now...The republicans are fucked, desantis (or w/e) is fucked, trump will come in a miserable distant third, which will probably cause him to have a stroke, but will surely cause him to lose whatever influence he still has in DC...
Now if only the DOJ would get busy indicting and prosecuting EVERYONE but trump. Their entire strategy will be shattered. All those key state level people not only out of office, but serving time. Then would be the time to tie up all the loose ends by indicting the humiliated trump, giving his name worse connotations than Benedict Arnold.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

*New Conservative-Led Report Debunks Every Single Trump Claim Of Election Fraud*
440,570 views Jul 14, 2022 A new conservative report shows that there is "absolutely no evidence of widespread fraud" in the 2020 election, and debunks "each and every" one of former President Donald Trump's false claims. The authors of the report, conservative lawyers and judges, are urging the GOP to "cease obsessing over the results of the 2020 election," and hoping their work helps re-instill trust in our institutions. Former federal judge Thomas Griffith and Republican elections lawyer Ben Ginsberg join Morning Joe to discuss their report, "Lost, Not Stolen: The Conservative Case That Trump Lost And Biden Won the 2020 President Election."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/3559279-trump-says-hes-made-up-his-mind-about-2024-big-decision-is-if-announcement-is-before-or-after-midterms/
> 
> 
> desantis is fucked...His only chance is if they throw trump in a cell before the elections.
> ...


Timing is a factor in all this shit. Unfortunately Georgia and the DOJ will clear the field for Desantis and a few statehouses out, with key people in prison, let's hope it is a lot, all the fake electors and their enablers in the statehouses and WH in a big conspiracy charge.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Polly Wog (Jul 14, 2022)

Secret Service Deleted Jan. 6 Text Messages After Oversight Officials Requested Them


A letter given to the January 6 committee says the erasure took place shortly after oversight officials requested the agency’s electronic communications.




theintercept.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> Secret Service Deleted Jan. 6 Text Messages After Oversight Officials Requested Them
> 
> 
> A letter given to the January 6 committee says the erasure took place shortly after oversight officials requested the agency’s electronic communications.
> ...


That is a federal crime, if they were federal government phones, I do believe? Someone's head is going to roll over this one and I think we might already know who's head that might be, the one who told the story about Trump's hands around someone else's throat, someone who got a big government job and is still working in the secret service...


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> to be honest, i'm surprised he tweeted a semi sane message of condolence...


When I saw that on the TV, I told the wife, he didn't write that.


----------



## printer (Jul 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> to be honest, i'm surprised he tweeted a semi sane message of condolence...


So that is an indication he is running in 2024? Don't want to alienate anyone yet. Well, as long as it is the Woke crowd.



injinji said:


> When I saw that on the TV, I told the wife, he didn't write that.


"I have people for that."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2022)

printer said:


> So that is an indication he is running in 2024? Don't want to alienate anyone yet. Well, as long as it is the Woke crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> "I have people for that."


yeah, sure seems to be his fucked up way of trying to "tease"...he is implying that he just has to decide to announce before or after the 22 elections...i sure hope it's before...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5163459


Karma ain't revenge, it is a kind of natural justice, when one dies one is normally reincarnated, into a human or an animal, even into a Hell realm, if you are like Donald! One wanders in samsara and is naturally attracted to the next form of existence and that's why Bannon will most likely be reborn as a dug Beetle. When one stops accumulating karma one can attain enlightenment or awakening and end suffering by snuffing yourself out (Nibbana or Nirvana, means to snuff out, as in a candle) and thus end the never ending painful cycle of rebirths and deaths. One can also be reborn in one of the God realms which is also pretty cool. However, unlike heaven, one can attain Nirvana or the end of suffering (dukkha) in this life, as well as the next, there is no need to wait, if you train.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

*Officer corroborates some of testimony about Trump and Secret Service*
128,752 views Jul 14, 2022 A Washington, DC, police officer has corroborated to the House select committee investigating January 6, details regarding a heated exchange former President Donald Trump had with his Secret Service detail when he was told he could not go to the US Capitol after his rally, a source familiar with the matter tells CNN. The officer with the Metropolitan Police Department was in the motorcade with the Secret Service for Trump on January 6 and recounted what was seen to committee investigators, according to the source. A spokesperson for the committee declined to comment. A spokesperson for Metropolitan Police Department did not immediately respond to comment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

*Trump's criminal "Hub-and-Spoke" conspiracy to overturn the 2020 presidential election: an explainer*
11,237 views Jul 14, 2022 There are different models of criminal conspiracies that prosecutors use to charge criminal organizations. One of the less-often-used models is what's know as a "hub-and-spoke" conspiracy. This video incorporates a deep dive I first presented back in April about why the conduct of Donald Trump and his collection of democracy-killing criminal associates is custom made for prosecutors to use a hub-and-spoke conspiracy model.

This video also pays tribute to our Team Justice video editor extraordinaire Peter Soby for lending his unending talents to these daily Justice Matters videos.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

In reference to Glenn's video above. It would be quite a spectacle and chore to have a thousand of these cocksuckers tried as one big conspiracy! It is rather a theory of the case and a device used to put all the pieces together into a coherent whole. With the mountain of evidence it should be possible, but not practical to have a thousand of them in a cage getting 20 years with the ringleaders and kingpin getting out in bags. It would be kinda like the Nuremberg trials after the war, except they would need to hold it in a stadium!  Seriously a lot of people could eventually end up in prison, including the person who deleted those J6 texts in the Secret Service. The process has begun, starting with the grinding of Steve Bannon's maggot eaten carcass on Monday Morning as he steps into the barrel. If we go by how many were indicted or went to prison over Watergate it will be a Helluva lot! Watergate was nothing compared to this and the coverup, it eventually ensnared many.

Let's see if the DOJ works like it used to and grinds the guilty into dust, as it gets to the very bottom, that's where the DOJ started, at the bottom and worked it's way up. The J6 panel is dealing with some of the top, but not all, there are senators involved that they did not mention and other congress people too. Those who cut deals have to plead guilty, confess and tell of any other crimes they have knowledge of and other investigations and indictments can flow from that, so this will go on for some time to come, even if the republicans control the house in November.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Watergate Casualties and Convictions







watergate.info





_Watergate Casualties and Convictions
In the aftermath of Richard Nixon’s resignation, Watergate continued to claim victims.

The final toll included:

one presidential resignation
one vice-presidential resignation – although Agnew’s crimes were unrelated to Watergate
40 government officials indicted or jailed
H.R. Haldeman and John Erlichman (White House staff), resigned 30 April 1973, subsequently jailed
John Dean (White House legal counsel), sacked 30 April 1973, subsequently jailed
John Mitchell, Attorney-General and Chairman of the Committee to Re-elect the President (CREEP), jailed
Howard Hunt and G. Gordon Liddy (ex-White House staff), planned the Watergate break-in, both jailed
Charles Colson, special counsel to the President, jailed
James McCord (Security Director of CREEP), jailed_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

Mark will have his nuts in a vice and will squeal like a pig eventually!  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Report: Trump’s Inner Circle Views Meadows As ‘Fall Guy’ | The Katie Phang Show*
54,503 views Jul 14, 2022 Rolling Stone reports that Donald Trump’s inner circle increasingly views former White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows as a likely fall guy for the former president’s attempts to overturn the 2020 election.


----------



## topcat (Jul 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He will call her a loser at the eulogy...


"I barely knew her."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2022)

*See Trump WH Lawyer Confronted On Live TV: Keep The Medal Of Freedom Out Your Mouth*
458,908 views Jul 14, 2022 As the Jan. 6 hearings have revealed major new evidence and testimony, some Beltway elites have begun heaping praise on Trump officials, including Fmr. Trump WH Counsel Pat Cipollone, who went so far as to suggest that Mike Pence should receive the Medal of Freedom for refusing to go along with the coup plot. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber responds: People who have been awarded this medal by presidents of both parties are “people we should look to as doing more than the bare minimum of not committing crimes, but people who showed civic courage, like the late John Lewis… To paraphrase Three Six Mafia: keep the Medal of Freedom out of your mouth, until you learn a bit more about true civic courage.”


----------



## Polly Wog (Jul 15, 2022)

I believe some of the ss were hoping for a coup...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

topcat said:


> "I barely knew her."


All some reporter would have to do is quote one her negative remarks about him and it would be enough to get him to call her a loser on TV at her funeral. Donald can also be played like a fish, if you push his buttons the right way. 

Right now he must be a bit stressed, or he wouldn't be trying to cover his tracks by tampering with witnesses and paying for their lawyers. If these hearings didn't make Donald and his minions sweat, they are dead, cause only the dead wouldn't sweat in such circumstances. Guys like Flynn and Bannon have been through the wringer before and convicted, Trump saved their asses with a pardon, but they had to work for them and put their asses on the line again to get them. Their pardons covered other crimes that didn't directly involve Donald. It's hard to believe Don jr. Jarrod and Ivanka don't have pardons, Rudy apparently doesn't have one and neither does Meadows.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

*Ex-Trump attorney says his alleged phone call shows that he's 'melting down'*
89,077 views Jul 15, 2022 Michael Cohen, former President Donald Trump's one-time personal lawyer, says that Trump's reported call to a January 6 committee witness signals to him that Trump is "melting down."


----------



## Polly Wog (Jul 15, 2022)

King Donald appointed his own secret service agents? And pences? Oh my.


----------



## Polly Wog (Jul 15, 2022)

I wonder if they have supremacy connections...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

*Let's talk about the Secret Service deleting texts....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

*Rep. Jamie Raskin Details What To Expect During Nest Primetime Jan. 6 Hearing*
72,675 views Jul 15, 2022 Rep. Jamie Raskin joins Morning Joe to discuss the next primetime Jan. 6 hearing, which is set to detail Trump's "dereliction of duty" in his reposne to the attack on the U.S. Capitol. He also discusses the Department of Homeland Security's internal watchdog's allegation that the Secret Service deleted text messages from Jan. 5 and 6.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

Here is another fun fact








Secret Service Director Murray to retire at the end of July | CNN Politics


US Secret Service Director James Murray, who has served in the role under President Joe Biden and former President Donald Trump, will retire July 30, according to the agency.




www.cnn.com











*'Somebody's Lying': Secret Service Accused Of Deleting Key Text Messages From Jan. 5 And 6*
160,341 views Jul 15, 2022 Julia Ainsley reports on the Department of Homeland Security's internal watchdog’s allegation that the Secret Service deleted a “significant number” of text messages from both Jan. 6 and 5. The Secret Service claims the deletions were part of a previously scheduled device replacement program, which Mika Brezinski refers to as “a huge stretch, at best.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

Most republicans know the election wasn't stolen and Trump lied, they also know what he tried to do. They don't care and would vote for him again, even though they know he tried to overthrow the constitution! This is a real problem folks, most of these people are not fools, they are at civil war with America, Trump was just an instrument. They are a desperate majority who feel they are losing power and position in a society and in a culture they think of as their own. They have turned away from democracy in favor of fascism, because that is the only way to keep the "others" from taking over and replacing them, they have gone tribal.

Woodward's anecdote from Midland Texas is revealing. They will ally with racists, skinheads, insurrectionist, lunatics, religious nuts and even Russians against America to get and hold onto power. They are under siege at the borders by immigrants of any kind, racism, bigotry, paranoia and xenophobia fueled by ignorance and disinformation are their hallmarks.






*Woodward Reacts To 'Stunning' Jan. 6 Testimony And Resulting 'Battle Royale' In The DOJ*
847 views Jul 15, 2022 Bob Woodward joins Morning Joe to discuss the Jan. 6 testimony, which he refers to as "stunning," and the "battle royale" that must be taking place inside the Department of Justice about wether or not to charge former President Trump. "There are strong arguments on both sides." Woodward says. He also discusses the former presidents' political future.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

*Federal Prosecutor says Jan 6 Hearing DEVASTATING for Trump*
40,645 views Jul 15, 2022 Former Federal Prosecutor Harry Litman recaps Day 7 on the January 6 hearing, which tied Donald Trump and his band of crazies to groups like the Oath Keepers and Proud Boys.


----------



## topcat (Jul 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is another fun fact
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fire the entire Secret Service and invite them to reapply and hire back those who pass vetting.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are a desperate majority


i think you meant minority?


----------



## Polly Wog (Jul 15, 2022)

The gawd party is slowly taking control.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think you meant minority?


recent census has US at 57% white. It’s the steady downtrend that has the Klan-minded in a froth.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> recent census has US at 57% white. It’s the steady downtrend that has the Klan-minded in a froth.


then they should start exercising, eating right, and trying to make themselves smarter...all things that will expand the population.

they're fucked, in other words


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think you meant minority?


There is truth to what you say, because they have been cheating for awhile and are rapidly diminishing in numbers. I don't just mean white people being replaced by brown people that has their shorts in a knot, it's younger white people being turned into liberals (in their minds) by media, the internet and education, all are "threats". The culture is changing, having witnessed the race riots of the 60's on TV, all of the faces were black and it was burn baby burn. During the mostly peaceful George Floyd protests, most of the people were young and white in many places and the crowd was pretty mixed in most places. TV and the internet are mitigating some of the family and local cultural shit from getting passed along.

One interesting thing they found about the capitol rioters was most came from districts where visible minorities increased over a certain threshold recently. They wrote a book about it and I saw a video of the interview. A certain segment of the population have a bigoted disposition and narrow minds and it will always be that way, but we can keep their numbers down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

topcat said:


> Fire the entire Secret Service and invite them to reapply and hire back those who pass vetting.


Looks like the new guy Joe appoints will need to go through it from top to bottom, after the IG and homeland security committee go through them and perhaps the J6 panel too. Some might need to be fired and even indicted and others moved into other divisions. Trump is like a disease, some are resistant, but many succumb, the more they are around him the more likely they are to be infected. The secret Service is in the middle of this scandal now right up to it's eyeballs in shit, there are far too many loose ends and publicly contradicting the lady's sworn testimony was a mistake! They will get the texts or reconstruct them and will end up knowing everything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

Texts are like notes taken at the time and have great weight as evidence, in this case, it's like a policeman's notebook read out in the witness box by the cop, to bolster his testimony, contemporaneous evidence. They need those texts, all of them and from more than a couple of agents too. With texts, they can use them to compel more complete testimony from the agents, to back up those texts and they can add details that weren't in the messages.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

*Go After Trump: DOJ Vets Press Biden-Garland DOJ Over Slow Probe*
60,169 views Jul 15, 2022 As evidence mounts about Trump's direct role in the insurrection, legal experts and DOJ veterans say there is evidence AG Merrick Garland is "asleep at the wheel" in this probe. Other DOJ allies note the Department is running a sprawling case and has not shied away from assertive legal steps against Trump administration veterans when warranted, from Jeffrey Clark to Steve Bannon. MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber reports on the issue.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

*Guilty?: Prosecutor Outlines 'Broad' Criminal Case Against Trump Beyond Jan. 6*
35,637 views Jul 15, 2022 A former Chief of Investigations for the New York County D.A. suggests prosecutors "look to the President himself” in building a broad criminal case against Donald Trump for trying to steal the 2020 election. Adam Kaufmann tells MSNBC that rather than focus solely on the events of January 6, a strong legal case can rely on evidence from that day and Trump's other direct acts after losing the election that sought to conspire to overthrow the result, in this interview on "The Beat with Ari Melber."


----------



## YellowSVT (Jul 15, 2022)

It is all a bunch of crap, it was a group of morons and actually may have bee let in by Capitol Police. No fucking insurrection, that is pure Liberal Horse shit. If they want to convict criminals start with the Burn Loot and Murder trash and move to the Antifa scum.


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 15, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> It is all a bunch of crap, it was a group of morons and actually may have bee let in by Capitol Police. No fucking insurrection, that is pure Liberal Horse shit. If they want to convict criminals start with the Burn Loot and Murder trash and move to the Antifa scum.


ummmm..........................................................ok


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 15, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> It is all a bunch of crap, it was a group of morons and actually may have bee let in by Capitol Police. No fucking insurrection, that is pure Liberal Horse shit. If they want to convict criminals start with the Burn Loot and Murder trash and move to the Antifa scum.


evidence indicates otherwise


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 15, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> It is all a bunch of crap, it was a group of morons and actually may have bee let in by Capitol Police. No fucking insurrection, that is pure Liberal Horse shit. If they want to convict criminals start with the Burn Loot and Murder trash and move to the Antifa scum.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

*Secret Service deletes Jan. 6 text messages. A move to protect Trump? Also, Mike Pence MUST testify*

14,777 views Jul 15, 2022 It seems that no day goes by without a new revelation about some kind of governmental shenanigans, malfeasance, corruption or worse. We now know that the US Secret Service deleted text messages of its officers from January 5 and 6, 2021, AFTER the Office of the Inspector General requested those texts as part of its investigation of the Secret Service. This video discusses the implications and consequences of this revelation.

Also, it probably qualifies as irony that federal prosecutors in DC routinely use the Secret Service Forensic Sciences Division to perform forensic searches of computers and cell phones, including when prosecutors seek to retrieve informations deleted from computers and cell phones. 

This video also explores the need for former Vice President Mike Pence to testify to the January 6 House select committee, particularly now that important text message evidence has ben deleted by the Secret Service.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 15, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> It is all a bunch of crap, it was a group of morons and actually may have bee let in by Capitol Police. No fucking insurrection, that is pure Liberal Horse shit. If they want to convict criminals start with the Burn Loot and Murder trash and move to the Antifa scum.


Just a routine tour of the peoples house lol
Only problem is it means all the people 
Not just the violent bullies who can’t accept defeat and have no honor


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2022)

*Angry Tennessee Brando gives EPIC REACTION to Jan 6 Hearings*
9,588 views Jul 15, 2022 New Meidas Contributor Tennessee Brando discusses the impact of the January 6 hearings and the need for continued perseverance in exposing the radical right-wing criminality as they continue to try and deflect and distract. Welcome to the Meidas family Tennessee Brando! We look forward to more incredible videos like this.


----------



## topcat (Jul 15, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> It is all a bunch of crap, it was a group of morons and actually may have bee let in by Capitol Police. No fucking insurrection, that is pure Liberal Horse shit. If they want to convict criminals start with the Burn Loot and Murder trash and move to the Antifa scum.


Isn't it sad when cousins marry?


----------



## printer (Jul 15, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> It is all a bunch of crap, it was a group of morons and actually may have bee let in by Capitol Police. No fucking insurrection, that is pure Liberal Horse shit. If they want to convict criminals start with the Burn Loot and Murder trash and move to the Antifa scum.


I take it you have no use for democracy. Shows a lack of understanding.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> It is all a bunch of crap, it was a group of morons and actually may have bee let in by Capitol Police. No fucking insurrection, that is pure Liberal Horse shit. If they want to convict criminals start with the Burn Loot and Murder trash and move to the Antifa scum.


Wow. How do you manage to type being as stupid as you are? Do you have "breath" tattooed backwards on your forehead as a reminder?
You're right about one thing, it wasn't an insurrection, it was a FAILED insurrection attempt. Because that's what trump in particular, and republicans in general, do...they fail. At everything, except making people suffer. they're fairly good at that.
i'm don't even feel anger towards you, only pity. it's sad that the republicans brainwash mentally deficient people and use them to spread their lies and hate...don't worry, we'll free you one day, comrade.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Wow. How do you manage to type being as stupid as you are? Do you have "breath" tattooed backwards on your forehead as a reminder?
> You're right about one thing, it wasn't an insurrection, it was a FAILED insurrection attempt. Because that's what trump in particular, and republicans in general, do...they fail. At everything, except making people suffer. they're fairly good at that.
> i'm don't even feel anger towards you, only pity. it's sad that the republicans brainwash mentally deficient people and use them to spread their lies and hate...don't worry, we'll free you one day, comrade.


Now I might imagine that the “breath” tattoo is the right way around, at which point it would be not a warning but an apology. But I won’t do that, because it would be mean.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 15, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> It is all a bunch of crap, it was a group of morons and actually may have bee let in by Capitol Police. No fucking insurrection, that is pure Liberal Horse shit. If they want to convict criminals start with the Burn Loot and Murder trash and move to the Antifa scum.


I think we should stay focused on the matter at hand, but thanks for your input


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> It is all a bunch of crap, it was a group of morons and actually may have bee let in by Capitol Police. No fucking insurrection, that is pure Liberal Horse shit. If they want to convict criminals start with the Burn Loot and Murder trash and move to the Antifa scum.


Can you name anybody in ANTIFA? There should be a few of them busted, I mean they have no problem rolling up the Proud Boys, organizations have records. Is there even such an organization? You think someone would have published a list of ANTIFA members online with their pictures and alleged crimes, like they do for rightwing terrorists? We should be seeing some of the men in black indicted, I mean where was the Trump DOJ and Bill Barr?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

Jan. 6 panel subpoenas Secret Service for erased texts


WASHINGTON (AP) — The House committee investigating the Capitol riot has subpoenaed the Secret Service for text messages agents reportedly deleted around Jan.




apnews.com





WASHINGTON (AP) — The House committee investigating the U.S. Capitol attack subpoenaed the Secret Service on Friday night for text messages agents reportedly deleted around Jan. 6, 2021, as the panel probes Donald Trump’s actions at the time of the deadly siege.

Committee Chairman Bennie Thompson, D-Miss., said in a statement that the committee understands the messages had been “erased.” *Thompson outlined an aggressive timeline for production of the documents by Tuesday.*
“The USSS erased text messages from January 5 and 6, 2021, as part of a ‘device-replacement program,’” Thompson said late Friday.

He said the panel “seeks the relevant text messages, as well as any after action reports that have been issued in any and all divisions of the USSS pertaining or relating in any way to the events of January 6, 2021.”
The Secret Service did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

The subpoenas come hours after the nine-member panel received a closed briefing from the watchdog for Department of Homeland Security, which oversees the Secret Service. The watchdog briefed the lawmakers about his finding that the Secret Service deleted texts from around Jan. 6, according to two people familiar with the matter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

This guy will want a deal, if he can get one, prison will not be kind to these people and I expect some of them will do themselves in rather than go to prison, forever.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








John Eastman loses emergency request to protect his phone data from DOJ investigators


A federal judge in New Mexico won't step in to protect Trump attorney John Eastman's seized cell phone from Justice Department investigators, after Eastman was searched as part of a January 6-related criminal inquiry.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

*Former Overstock CEO Testifies Before Jan. 6 Committee*
270,292 views Jul 15, 2022 Former Overstock CEO Patrick Byrne was one of the election deniers at that “unhinged” White House meeting on December 18th, 2020. On Friday, Byrne finally testified before the Jan. 6 committee to give his account of the run up to the insurrection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

*'Target Letters' Sent To Republicans Involved In Georgia Fake Elector Scheme*
45,418 views Jul 16, 2022 Gwen Keyes Fleming, former DeKalb County, Georgia district attorney, talks about new developments in Fulton County D.A. Fani Willis' investigation of Donald Trump's fake elector scheme in Georgia.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'Target Letters' Sent To Republicans Involved In Georgia Fake Elector Scheme*
> 45,418 views Jul 16, 2022 Gwen Keyes Fleming, former DeKalb County, Georgia district attorney, talks about new developments in Fulton County D.A. Fani Willis' investigation of Donald Trump's fake elector scheme in Georgia.


Finally


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 16, 2022)

Stinkys tough guys cry like little girls LOL.










MAGA rioters ‘both wept’ as they were sentenced to over 3 years in prison for J6 violence: report


Two supporters of Donald Trump cried in court on Friday as they were sentenced for their role in the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol."Two New York state men who led a mob that overwhelmed police at the perimeter of the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021 — then bodysurfed over the top of the crowd at a...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> It is all a bunch of crap, it was a group of morons and actually may have bee let in by Capitol Police. No fucking insurrection, that is pure Liberal Horse shit. If they want to convict criminals start with . . . . . . . . . . the Antifa scum.


It has been a little one sided in one way. Almost all of the witnesses are life long Republicans who were serving in the Trumpf administration.

Fun fact. Daddy was an Anti-Fascists. He did the walking tour of France and Germany in the summer and fall of 1944. It's funny (in a sad way) that so many Americans embrace fascists today when as a country we did so much to defeat them 75 years ago. I will admit I did Not See that coming.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> It is all a bunch of crap, it was a group of morons and actually may have bee let in by Capitol Police. No fucking insurrection, that is pure Liberal Horse shit. If they want to convict criminals start with the Burn Loot and Murder trash and move to the Antifa scum.


here, i doubt you are smart enough to read the bigger words, get a grown up to help you with them...
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/five-myths/five-myths-about-antifa/2020/09/11/527071ac-f37b-11ea-bc45-e5d48ab44b9f_story.html
antifa isn't like the proud bois...they aren't a real organization, they're more like a creed...you want to fight fascism? you want to fight racism? you want to fight sexism?...you're willing to put your personal safety at risk to stop fascist authoritarians from marching in your home town? then guess what? you're already a member of ANTIFA....ANTIFA is EVERYONE who opposes people trying to take away the rights of others, trying to impose their values upon others, who threaten others because of their race or sexual identity...
i suppose i qualify as a member, and i've never even paid dues....
if you're going to hate someone, at least know the real reasons to hate them, for god's sake, quit listening to fucking morons on faux news and alex jones podcasts..


----------



## HGCC (Jul 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> It has been a little one sided in one way. Almost all of the witnesses are life long Republicans who were serving in the Trumpf administration.
> 
> Fun fact. Daddy was an Anti-Fascists. He did the walking tour of France and Germany in the summer and fall of 1944. It's funny (in a sad way) that so many Americans embrace fascists today when as a country we did so much to defeat them 75 years ago. I will admit I did Not See that coming.


It was here 75 years ago, never went away. Had Japan not bombed pearl harbor, public sentiment might not have gone the way it did and turned the US fully against Germany. We didn't seem to have much of a problem with the ideology. It is funny, just saw something about Charles Lindberg shilling for the nazis and he made the same points luckyluke does about trying to keep America out of the situation.

The nazi's ran summer camps in New York ffs. They held an event at Madison Square garden. As a country, we were way cooler with them than we should have been. There's lots of interesting books on it. We did have a whole lot of capitalism mixed in with our embrace of fascists.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Stinkys tough guys cry like little girls LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i drink their tears with relish...i hope they cry a lot more...in the prison shower


----------



## HGCC (Jul 16, 2022)

I am curious how it goes for them in jail. I wouldn't want them in my white power gang.


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I am curious how it goes for them in jail. I wouldn't want them in my white power gang.


so who would be your ideal members, then?


----------



## HGCC (Jul 16, 2022)

Bah, I can't come up with anything better than "dudes that don't cry on tv, we're trying to look tough afterall."

Dolph Lundgren clone army!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

If Trump runs again, it will because Garland allows it after being an accessory after the fact for his crimes. Georgia looks like it's gonna nail his ass too and if they do, it will be a TV trial. I hope he announces before the election and runs some kind of fake campaign refighting the 2020 election, in the midst of a criminal investigation that could drop indictments on his head at any time. The republicans will want to spin the issues and memory hole Donald and J6, but Donald will want to make it difficult to indict him and will try to foment civil war over it, if he can. However once indicted a judge will muzzle Donald with a gag order, the judge owns his ass once indicted, if he opens his pie hole, it's jail until trial.

So timing is important when nailing Donald's ass, I wouldn't expect it before the election, but ya never know. It is getting pretty hard for Garland to keep from indicting Trump, the heat is white hot. However Donald running his fake, I wuz robbed show in the fall will be a nightmare for the GOP, they would love for Donald to be put away ASAP, before the election, but they dare not breathe a word!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Conway predicts Trump will run again. Hear who he thinks can beat him*
121,382 views Jul 16, 2022 Conservative attorney George Conway, who is now a fierce critic of former President Donald Trump, predicts that Trump will run for president again and says Ron DeSantis may be the only candidate that can beat him one-on-one.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 16, 2022)

It still blows my mind that trump, a dude born super rich that really kind of epitomizes the negative stereotypes of super rich elite east coast people, got so many rural and small town voters to back him. 

Both elections, the old Pace Picante salsa ads where they yelled "NEW YORK CITY" just ran through my head continuously when you would see the rallies. I was just baffled by how/why people bought the bullshit.


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It still blows my mind that trump, a dude born super rich that really kind of epitomizes the negative stereotypes of super rich elite east coast people, got so many rural and small town voters to back him.
> 
> Both elections, the old Pace Picante salsa ads where they yelled "NEW YORK CITY" just ran through my head continuously when you would see the rallies. I was just baffled by how/why people bought the bullshit.


It had been a long time since anyone had courted what we used to call white trash. Trumpf got them fired up about the black dude that proceeded him, then told them he was going to fix what was wrong with their world. Of course he did nothing for them, but he did talk to them.

Just like the would be school shooters, all it takes is someone telling them they are worthy. It is enough to get them to love you.


----------



## printer (Jul 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I am curious how it goes for them in jail. I wouldn't want them in my white power gang.


They will fit in. They always need someone to bend over and pick up that that gum wrapper.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It still blows my mind that trump, a dude born super rich that really kind of epitomizes the negative stereotypes of super rich elite east coast people, got so many rural and small town voters to back him.
> 
> Both elections, the old Pace Picante salsa ads where they yelled "NEW YORK CITY" just ran through my head continuously when you would see the rallies. I was just baffled by how/why people bought the bullshit.


to me, it just signifies how much people feel like they're inadequately represented, conservatives, liberals, and center...
you elect an official on all the promises they make, then they hit the wall of partisan politics that keeps anything from ever getting done, 
makes no difference that it was erected by people long in their graves, DC seems to have this thing about the status quo, and tradition, even if the status quo is a broken system, and the traditions are ones of racism, sexism, maintaining the old boy system, and protecting their corporate sponsors from the bad bad tax men...

https://www.pewresearch.org/politics/2022/06/06/public-trust-in-government-1958-2022/

this isn't really a new thing, it's just been getting progressively worse over the past century


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 16, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> FUCK You, you rude Prick. Too many scum bag Liberals on this forum for me. AMF!


Easily triggered klantard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

The lights had better be on all weekend at the Secret Service HQ and it's cyber forensics lab, they want answers by Tuesday. Bennie Thompson is also chairman of the homeland security committee and they have oversight over the Secret Service and will want answers too. These guys don't get to skip subpoenas with Joe in the WH and Garland running the DOJ, they are government employees, civil servants. Also, Joe is about to appoint their new boss, since the head of the Secret Service is retiring and they will need to deal with the aftermath of this bullshit and congress.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Jan. 6 committee subpoenas Secret service over missing texts*
84,215 views Jul 16, 2022 The House select committee investigating the January 6 attack on the Capitol issued a subpoena to the Secret Service over missing text messages. The Secret Service said it would respond to the subpoena "swiftly."


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 16, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> FUCK You, you rude Prick. Too many scum bag Liberals on this forum for me. AMF!


This alone proves what you are........no surprise coming from a MAGAt.
I hear GC is interviewing for assholes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> FUCK You, you rude Prick. Too many scum bag Liberals on this forum for me. AMF!


Liberal means freedom under the constitution and rule of law, I can see why you are repelled by the concept. 

What happens when the King shit you anoint into power throws you under the bus for power or advantage? They use your kind like toilet paper to wipe the shit off their asses, then they will flush you down history's toilet.


----------



## printer (Jul 16, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> FUCK You, you rude Prick. Too many scum bag Liberals on this forum for me. AMF!


Waaaaa....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> FUCK You, you rude Prick. Too many scum bag Liberals on this forum for me. AMF!


here's one of those paradoxes that make life so fucking amusing...you don't get to demand civil treatment when your side starts a civil war...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 16, 2022)

Have we changed topics to bread and donuts?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 16, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> FUCK You, you rude Prick. Too many scum bag Liberals on this forum for me. AMF!


 I missed the entire snowflake meltdown


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

Secret Service’s January 6 text messages story has shifted several times, panel told


Explanation for how the messages from 5 and 6 January 2021 were deleted has gone from software upgrades to device replacements




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2022)

Awe man I missed the squirrel meltdown...shucks


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It still blows my mind that trump, a dude born super rich that really kind of epitomizes the negative stereotypes of super rich elite east coast people, got so many rural and small town voters to back him.
> 
> Both elections, the old Pace Picante salsa ads where they yelled "NEW YORK CITY" just ran through my head continuously when you would see the rallies. I was just baffled by how/why people bought the bullshit.


I think thats the one that ends on a disapproving cow saying “animal!”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5164506


hey, minions might work for criminals, but they work for competent criminals, not fucking hacks that destroy everything they touch...
isn't it sad that Felonius Gru would have made a better president than trump?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> It had been a long time since anyone had courted what we used to call white trash. Trumpf got them fired up about the black dude that proceeded him, then told them he was going to fix what was wrong with their world. Of course he did nothing for them, but he did talk to them.
> 
> Just like the would be school shooters, all it takes is someone telling them they are worthy. It is enough to get them to love you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

*Lindsey Graham desperate to avoid testifying about Trump's Georgia election crimes*
7,034 views Jul 16, 2022 A Georgia state court judge has ordered Lindsey Graham to testify before the grand jury because Graham is an important and necessary witness to the possible Georgia state election crimes of former president Donald Trump. In a remarkable show of cowardice, Graham ran to a federal court in South Carolina and filed a motion to quash the subpoena in a desperate attempt to keep from having to testify about Trump's crimes. 

This video takes apart the legal claims in Graham's court court filing. This video also discusses the real reason Graham is scared to death of being placed under oath and examined about his repeated phone calls with Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 16, 2022)

injinji said:


>


Well, if we had an AG, he might investigate and and prosecute these scumbags. However with MG in charge, I doubt they will even be criticized. THEY MIGHT BE RE-ELECTED!


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> FUCK You, you rude Prick. Too many scum bag Liberals on this forum for me. AMF!


One fascist is too many for my liking. Unfortunately, 70 million fascists voted for Trump and many still support Trump's attempt to overthrow our democracy. Fortunately 83 million voted for Biden to be the 46th president and chief executive to lead us away from Republican totalitarianism. 

Antifa is short for antifascist. I'm against fascis;m. Why aren't you?


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> FUCK You, you rude Prick. Too many scum bag Liberals on this forum for me. AMF!


Finally. We have someone who understands the importance of civil discourse. It's a shame there isn't more like you. People who can discuss the issues of the day without name calling. Let me welcome you to RIU. My hope is you will continue to contribute to this forum.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

With a court date on Monday morning Steve Bannon is probably on one Helluva bender tonight! The stress must be getting to him and his example will help to loosen tongues and assholes.


----------



## topcat (Jul 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With a court date on Monday morning Steve Bannon is probably on one Helluva bender tonight! The stress must be getting to him and his example will help to loosen tongues and assholes.


 Homeless Steve, bottle of MD 20-20, paper sack, sidewalk. That's the image.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2022)

topcat said:


> Homeless Steve, bottle of MD 20-20, paper sack, sidewalk. That's the image.


I think Stevo will have a home with the feds until he is removed in a bag. When he is sentenced he is looking at a mandatory 2 years, one for blowing them off and the other on failure to deliver documents. While he's in the crowbar hotel, other crimes to do with J6 will probably come to light, conspiracy comes to mind. When they slap the cuffs on him at the sentencing and since it's mandatory time, it could be when he is found guilty, no point in delay to put him away, for good. Stevo will need to get used to being sober and a loser, maybe he will regain his health and find Jesus or something.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think Stevo will have a home with the feds until he is removed in a bag. When he is sentenced he is looking at a mandatory 2 years, one for blowing them off and the other on failure to deliver documents. While he's in the crowbar hotel, other crimes to do with J6 will probably come to light, conspiracy comes to mind. When they slap the cuffs on him at the sentencing and since it's mandatory time, it could be when he is found guilty, no point in delay to put him away, for good. Stevo will need to get used to being sober and a loser, maybe he will regain his health and find Jesus or something.


it's not a mandatory 2 years, it's a maximum of two years, and $2,000.00
https://news.northeastern.edu/2021/12/16/contempt-of-congress-mark-meadows/
one year and one thousand dollars per charge. if they give him the max. if they convict him, that's up to a federal judge to do.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 16, 2022)

YellowSVT said:


> FUCK You, you rude Prick. Too many scum bag Liberals on this forum for me. AMF!


Right, because you're totally not rude

Also, why do you capitalize "liberals"?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 17, 2022)

Have they charged Trump yet? It's amazing how long this is all taking, are they waiting for him to die of old age first? Do we know if Trump pardoned himself when he was Prez yet?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

New York Times: Conservative lawyer suggested to Trump he take steps akin to declaring 'martial law' to overturn election results | CNN Politics


Then-President Donald Trump in December 2020 was entertaining fringe legal advice from a wider group of outside lawyers than was previously known as he sought to block the 2020 election result. That included hearing directly from a little-known conservative lawyer advising Trump to take steps...




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

*Journalist investigates GOP officials who enabled Trump's rise*
120,296 views Jul 17, 2022 Journalist Mark Leibovich discusses his new book about officials in the Republican party who supported Trump in exchange for accomplishing their political goals.


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> Have they charged Trump yet? It's amazing how long this is all taking, are they waiting for him to die of old age first? Do we know if Trump pardoned himself when he was Prez yet?


Wheels of justice turn slow. Especially if you are going after an ex-prez.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

printer said:


> Wheels of justice turn slow. Especially if you are going after an ex-prez.


Especially when ya want to subtlety time things for maximum impact on the November election and figure Donald running around loose might keep fascists and traitors to the constitution out of power. Spook Donald and he will announce his run for POTUS before the election and fight 2020 all over again. The republicans need to spin some serious current issues, not spout the big lie as everything goes down in flames around them. Abortion is an issue that was past it's best before date, but inertia and filling the party with lunatics in the statehouses and base are driving their agenda now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Especially when ya want to subtlety time things for maximum impact on the November election and figure Donald running around loose might keep fascists and traitors to the constitution out of power. Spook Donald and he will announce his run for POTUS before the election and fight 2020 all over again. The republicans need to spin some serious current issues, not spout the big lie as everything goes down in flames around them. Abortion is an issue that was past it's best before date, but inertia and filling the party with lunatics in the statehouses and base are driving their agenda now.


 this is all so fucking Machiavellian...just shoot trump, and all his little fucking magats, and be done with it...i'm just so fucking sick of all of this...if they don't indict trump and every fucking republican who helped him, then we fucking deserve what we get...
if MG doesn't get the fuck off of his cowardly ass and start fucking prosecuting some people, he needs to be removed, and i'm talking about within the next 7 days...if there are no indictments handed down by next saturday night, MG needs to get the fuck out of the office and lets someone who isn't a fucking coward take the job....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is all so fucking Machiavellian...just shoot trump, and all his little fucking magats, and be done with it...i'm just so fucking sick of all of this...if they don't indict trump and every fucking republican who helped him, then we fucking deserve what we get...
> if MG doesn't get the fuck off of his cowardly ass and start fucking prosecuting some people, he needs to be removed, and i'm talking about within the next 7 days...if there are no indictments handed down by next saturday night, MG needs to get the fuck out of the office and lets someone who isn't a fucking coward take the job....


I'm looking for rational motives by smart rational people to explain events, it might sound a bit conspiratorial and is, but I figure it is the simplest explanation that fits the facts thus far. Joe, Pelosi and others are working to keep the republicans out of power and they have a strategy to do it that revolves around timing Donald's demise. The J6 panel did take some time to get rolling and it will issue it's bombshells and reports during election season. The SCOTUS decision on abortion is icing on the cake for the democrats, because the polls for the house are still pretty bleak. There is 4 months to change that however, with these hearings and indictments dropping, along with a hopefully massive democratic ground game in all 50 by pissed off women.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

*Glenn Kirschner is Back to Talk the DOJ*
17,329 views Jul 15, 2022 Glenn Kirschner is back to talk about why the DOJ has not made any movements. This comes after the damming evidence that has been presented during the January 6th hearings. The evidence includes the deletion of secret service messages.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Right, because you're totally not rude
> 
> Also, why do you capitalize "liberals"?


Preparation for the civil war. Flip the big L for a convenient gallows, if you support capitalized punishment.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2022)

*Deleted Secret Service texts to be sent to Jan. 6 committee by Tuesday: Lofgren *
Rep. Zoe Lofgren (D-Calif.), a member of the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021 attack on the U.S. Capitol, said Sunday that deleted Secret Service texts sent the day before and day of the insurrection will be turned over to the panel by Tuesday.

The Department of Homeland Security (DHS) alleges that messages from Jan. 5 and Jan. 6, 2021 were erased as part of a planned system migration. 

“You can imagine how shocked we were to get the letter from the [DHS] Inspector General saying that he had been trying to get this information and that they had, in fact, been deleted after he’d asked for them,” Lofgren told Martha Raddatz on ABC’s “This Week.” 

“I was shocked to hear that they didn’t back up their data before they re-set their iPhones,” the congresswoman added. “That’s crazy. I don’t know why that would be.”

The exact relevance of the Jan. 5 and Jan. 6 texts are unknown, Lofgren said. Initially, officials assured the panel that the erasure included no messages related to the Jan. 6 attacks, but another spokesperson said that some messages were pertinent.

“We need all the texts,” Lofgren said, in order “to get the full picture.” 

The committee subpoenaed the Secret Service for the deleted messages Friday and will likely receive the documents Tuesday. A Secret Service spokesperson said the agency has turned 800,000 records over the the committee, the Hill reported last week.

The texts could factor into the committee’s eighth public hearing when it reconvenes on Thursday.

“We hope to go through minute by minute what happened, what didn’t happen on that day, and people can make their own judgment,” Lofgren said of the panel’s plans.

Rep. Adam Kinzinger (R-Ill.) said on Sunday said it would be “quite crazy” if the Secret Service did in fact delete the text messages, adding the circumstances of the missing messages remain to be seen.

“We’re going to know more Tuesday,” he told CBS “Face the Nation” host Margaret Brennan.








Deleted Secret Service texts to be sent to Jan. 6 committee by Tuesday: Lofgren


Rep. Zoe Lofgren (D-Calif.), a member of the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol, said Sunday that deleted Secret Service texts sent the day before …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2022)

*Steve Bannon's Trial to begin: he promises to go "medieval"; he's more likely to go out w/a whimper*

34,158 views Jul 17, 2022 Former Trump adviser Steve Bannon's criminal trial for contempt of Congress is set to begin Monday morning in federal district court in Washington, DC. Banon has made bold predictions like that his case will be "the misdemeanor from hell for the Biden administration" and indicating that he will "go medieval" during his trial. 

I was in that same courthouse in November 2019, when prosecutors figuratively dragged Steve Bannon to the witness stand by the scruff of his neck and forced him to testify against his criminal associate Roger Stone. Bannon's performance in court at that time was weak and pathetic. If past is prologue, Bannon is far more likely to go out with a whimper than with a bang. 

This video presents a preview of what we can expect from Bannon's trial.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 17, 2022)

I hope the give Steve a full two years and send him to the slammer ASAP! THen we know where to find him when his Conspiracy trail starts. Then we can give him the 20 to Life at hard labor he deserves for being such a traitorous asshole!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Well, his millions of fans don't care that he watched the mob he gathered and incited attacking the capitol on TV in glee. He arranged for there to be no security response and he refused pleas to provide assistance as was his duty. All the other leadership in the country was in the capitol building, the vice president, speaker of the house and the congress, if the mob managed to kill them all, the only remaining government in America would be Trump himself.

So yeah, it's a serious fucking matter and people should be literally hung for it, no free passes on this one. Remember Chuck Grassley was in on it too and was prepared to do Trump's bidding, as Pence was hung on the capitol lawn, or driven from the capitol, whatever worked.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Rep. Adam Kinzinger said the January 6 committee has 'filled in the blanks' on Trump's actions that day and that he mostly 'gleefully' watched TV


The next January 6 hearing will cover Trump's actions during the attack, but Kinzinger said he didn't do much but "gleefully watch television."




www.businessinsider.com





*Rep. Adam Kinzinger said the January 6 committee has 'filled in the blanks' on Trump's actions that day and that he mostly 'gleefully' watched TV*


The next January 6 hearing on July 21 will focus on Trump's actions during the attack.
Rep. Adam Kinzinger said Sunday the committee found Trump mostly watched TV.
Questions about Trump's actions have been one focus of the House committee's investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Three of the people meeting with Trump in that crazy meeting at the WH in December 2020 18th and 19th were possible Russian agents: Mike Flynn, Patrick Byrne (who had that Russian girl friend) and Rudy (Ukraine). The republican party, Trump and their voters are a bunch of fucking traitors. If Joe has 3 possible Russian agents in the WH for a meeting, it would be a major scandal, with Trump, treason was just another day at the office. Next time Putin will nuke you for it, but I suppose you'd be too fucking stupid to live anyway.

This shit gives your allies a lot of fucking confidence in America! Nobody bugged these guys or treated them like military or government employees, or just regular citizens, they were too big to fail. This shit did not start with Trump, these assholes have been getting away with this shit for a long time, with senate and NRA visits to Moscow and the NRA distributing cash to republicans from Russia. Like I said, the next time Putin gets the drop on you he will nuke you. I figure the only thing that would stop him would be American nuclear subs nuking him back, without presidential orders.

Your NATO allies nuking him back would also be a deterrence, it would be unlikely their governments would be riddled with traitors too. Unless you pulled out of NATO too and were left on your own with about 20% CONTROL OVER THE GLOBAL ECONOMY.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









3 men linked to Russian spies were in 'unhinged' Dec. 18 Oval Office meeting with Trump: report


One of America's top counterintelligence experts revealed his thoughts on Saturday on the three men linked to sanctioned Russian spies who were present for a key White House meeting plotting Donald Trump's coup attempt."Four days after the electors met across the country and made Joe Biden the...




www.rawstory.com





_"So in this tiny meeting in the Oval Office where options to upend US democracy were advanced to the President of the United States, there were not one, not two, but three people directly linked to sanctioned and convicted agents of the Russian government," Strzok noted. "While I doubt Russia planned it, their efforts to gain access to Trump’s inner sanctum succeeded beyond their wildest dreams. And it demonstrates just how successful seemingly amateurish intelligence activity can be."_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Did you expect a psychopath like Trump to foster an atmosphere of love and trust in the WH?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Olivia Troye: "It Was A Culture Of Fear In The White House”*
3,317 views Jul 18, 2022 Just days before the next public January 6th hearing, the panel is ready to focus in on the 187 minutes that Donald Trump did nothing to stop the insurrection from happening. Former top aide to then-Vice President Mike Pence, Olivia Troye joins Sam Stein to explain how the culture of fear and intimidation in Trump’s White House could have belittled witnesses who are coming forward with the truth, but they aren’t letting it silence them.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Mike has been talking to the FBI and a grand jury too...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Fingered: Meet the notorious Trump operative who delivered the false elector lists


Politico on Friday identified the Donald Trump aide who delivered lists of fake electors in a bid to get them to Mike Pence."Mike Roman, then Trump’s 2020 director of Election Day operations, delivered those false elector certificates — signed by pro-Trump activists in Michigan and Wisconsin —...




www.rawstory.com





*Fingered: Meet the notorious Trump operative who delivered the false elector lists*



_"Mike Roman, then Trump’s 2020 director of Election Day operations, delivered those false elector certificates — signed by pro-Trump activists in Michigan and Wisconsin — to Rep. Mike Kelly’s (R-PA) chief of staff at the time, both people told Politico," 

Roman was subpoenaed in February by the House Select Committee Investigating the Jan. 6 Attack on the U.S. Capitol. 

"The origin of the false elector lists, which never got to Pence before he presided over certification of Joe Biden’s victory on Jan. 6, has become an enduring subplot in the select panel’s investigation of the Capitol attack designed to disrupt that day," Politico reported. "After the committee revealed the role of a top aide to Sen. Ron Johnson (R-WI) in the episode during a hearing last month, Johnson said the false elector lists came from Kelly — who has repeatedly denied any involvement by his office in their distribution."

Kelly chief of staff Matt Stroia was reportedly the intermediary.

The Trump White House did not announce Roman's hiring.

"Mike Roman, a longtime Republican opposition researcher who worked for billionaire brothers Charles and David Koch before joining the Trump campaign, is now the White House’s director of special projects and research," ProPublica reported in May of 2017. "He is one of a half-dozen unannounced hires the White House has made since President Trump took office. Roman, who led the Kochs’ surveillance and intelligence-gathering unit before it was disbanded in April 2016, is best known for promoting a video showing members of the New Black Panthers allegedly intimidating voters outside a Philadelphia polling place in 2008."_


----------



## HGCC (Jul 18, 2022)

They need to hurry up, do something, fucking anything besides sending me another fundraising email/text.

Arrest anyone from the false electors plot. Pick a minor player.

Remember when the retort to "lock her up" was that if she was guilty of 5% of the claims...why isn't she in jail. Shoes on the other foot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

If Stevo wants to go Medieval fine, when he is found guilty break him on the wheel and hang him from a gibbet! Or just burn him at the stake as a witch, with a 6/9 majority on the SCOTUS!  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Bannon Threatens To Go 'Medieval' In Contempt Trial, Judge Clearly Doesn't Care*
45,767 views Jul 18, 2022 Jury selection is set to begin on Monday in the trial of Steve Bannon, who faces criminal contempt of congress charges after refusing to cooperate with the Jan. 6 committee. Bannon, who experts say faces long odds, could see up to a year in jail for each of the two counts.


----------



## printer (Jul 18, 2022)

HGCC said:


> They need to hurry up, do something, fucking anything besides sending me another fundraising email/text.
> 
> Arrest anyone from the false electors plot. Pick a minor player.
> 
> Remember when the retort to "lock her up" was that if she was guilty of 5% of the claims...why isn't she in jail. Shoes on the other foot.


But if is the 'right' foot this time.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

*Jan. 6 Committee Expects To Have Secret Service Text Messages By Tuesday*
205,385 views Jul 18, 2022 The Jan. 6 committee expects to receive erased Secret Service text messages from Jan. 5 and Jan. 6, 2021 by Tuesday. Investigators gave the Secret Service until Tuesday to turn over the documents, and Rep. Zoe Lofgren, a member of the committee, said that they expect to receive them on time. The Washington Post's Carol Leonnig joins Mika Brezinski to discuss.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Jan. 6 Committee Expects To Have Secret Service Text Messages By Tuesday*
> 205,385 views Jul 18, 2022 The Jan. 6 committee expects to receive erased Secret Service text messages from Jan. 5 and Jan. 6, 2021 by Tuesday. Investigators gave the Secret Service until Tuesday to turn over the documents, and Rep. Zoe Lofgren, a member of the committee, said that they expect to receive them on time. The Washington Post's Carol Leonnig joins Mika Brezinski to discuss.


crack the fucking whip...if they don't produce said messages by the appointed time, the appropriate people get suspended, and charged with contempt...and i'm assuming a guilty verdict on a contempt of congress charge will invalidate you for any further government service.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> crack the fucking whip...if they don't produce said messages by the appointed time, the appropriate people get suspended, and charged with contempt...and i'm assuming a guilty verdict on a contempt of congress charge will invalidate you for any further government service.


Bennie Thompson is also chair of the homeland security committee, the head of the secret service is retiring and Joe knows them pretty well and will appoint the next guy who will no doubt clean house. I figure it was a few agents around Trump lead by Tony Ornado who got a political job and went back to the SS with a promotion into management, I figure he's toast and might even be indicted. We will see, there are those in the SS who want these fucks gone and everything exposed. It wasn't just Trump acting like a fucking monkey in the car, the security of Pence was also an issue along with whisking him from the capitol. Where were his security detail's enforcements, rushing to the capitol in minutes, along with an FBI SWAT team that was close by?

They will need to see every text message by every SS agent assigned to executive branch security before and after the 6th as a matter of national security.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

*Trump Aide Bannon Faces Two Years In Prison As Trial Starts*
4,026 views Jul 18, 2022 The criminal trial of the chief strategist in Trump’s administration Steve Bannon begins today. He faces up to two years in prison charged with contempt of Congress. Jurors were selected today, despite several being struck due to strong views that may have interfered with the case. MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber breaks down day one of this high-profile Jan. 6 case, saying: “The prospect of prison may push Bannon to comply even further… but even cooperation does not end this trial.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

*He's Going Down: Bannon's 'Tough Guy' Talk Melts Down As DOJ Vet Predicts Conviction*
2,423 views Jul 18, 2022 Today Steve Bannon’s trial begins for criminal contempt of Congress. Day one consisted of the selection of jurors, and Bannon himself spoke after, saying in part that it would have been “more productive if we’d been on Capitol Hill addressing the nation,” and saying that the Jan. 6 committee “has been nothing but a show trial.” Former Federal prosecutor John Flannery joins Ari Melber on what to expect in this trial, saying “[Bannon’s] at risk to be the first of the inner circle to go down,” and he expects the jury to pierce “that veil of these powerful, omnipotent people who thought they could do anything in their arrogance. His defenses aren’t going to hold up.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

*Mary Trump with Thom Hartman: How Will Her Uncle Donald Trump Act If He Gets Indicted?*
28,393 views Jul 16, 2022 Deep Dive – Take a detailed look into the most relevant, topical events of the day w/ Thom Hartmann. He will break down the news in a way that you have never heard before. Mary Trump with Thom Hartman: How Will Her Uncle Donald Trump Act If He Gets Indicted?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Donald fears the trial in Georgia the most because it is a TV trial and he will be humiliated on national TV. Top republicans will refute the big lie to his face on TV and Donald might lose control. If a black female judge has his case it will be real interesting, Donald might not react well to a black prosecutor, black judge and half black jury judging him and saying very nasty things about him on national TV!






*The Trump Plan To Run For Office To Run From The Law*
16,365 views Jul 18, 2022 Are we a nation of laws or of men? Can the most powerful person in the entire country be subjected to our laws or not? Trump, in his feral instinct for survival, understands that tension. According to new reporting, he is telling allies he is going to run for re-election as the ultimate "get out of jail free" card.


----------



## printer (Jul 18, 2022)

*Who is Sarah Matthews, the Trump White House aide testifying to Jan. 6 panel?*
Sarah Matthews is set to testify at Thursday’s prime-time hearing of the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack, according to Monday evening reports.

Matthews, who served as the former deputy press secretary in the Trump administration, resigned hours after the insurrection at the Capitol, where a pro-Trump mob sought to stop Congress from certifying the 2020 presidential election results.

The Associated Press and CNN reported Monday that she and Matthew Pottinger, former deputy national security adviser, will testify Thursday at the last currently scheduled Jan. 6 hearing, which is set to focus on former President Trump’s actions — or lack thereof — during the Capitol riot.









Who is Sarah Matthews, the Trump White House aide testifying to Jan. 6 panel?


Sarah Matthews is set to testify at Thursday’s prime-time hearing of the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack, according to Monday evening reports. Matthews, who ser…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald fears the trial in Georgia the most because it is a TV trial and he will be humiliated on national TV. Top republicans will refute the big lie to his face on TV and Donald might lose control. If a black female judge has his case it will be real interesting, Donald might not react well to a black prosecutor, black judge and half black jury judging him and saying very nasty things about him on national TV!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would actually like to see him have a melt down in a court room full of all sorts of minorities, every word that came out of his mouth would be a big old rail road spike nail in his coffin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would actually like to see him have a melt down in a court room full of all sorts of minorities, every word that came out of his mouth would be a big old rail road spike nail in his coffin


I'd like to see him freaking out while republicans are testifying and the judge has him chained to his chair and ball gaged, as well as held in custody for contempt of court. I keep having visions of Donald squirming and grunting in his chair, while his eyeballs bugged out and with an orange ball gag in his gob. 

National TV coverage is the key, it will break Donald in public and humiliate him where it matters the most to him and his fans, on TV and recorded on the internet forever. I think Garland wants it on TV before he takes his pound (or ton) of flesh, federal trials are not on TV, though they need to make an exception in this case, it warrants one. Justice must not just be done, it must also be seen to be done.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2022)

*Day 1of Steve Bannon's contempt of Congress trial: jury selection. Many jurors voice their disdain*
917 views Jul 19, 2022 Steve Bannon's contempt of Congress trial started today in federal district court in Washington, DC, with jury selection. As juror after juror answered questions about whether they could serve fairly and impartially, one thing become clear: Steve Bannon had no fans among the jurors. Many of the jurors said they were familiar with Bannon, had a negative impression of him, and believed he was guilty of defying a congressional subpoena.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

GODDAMN PUSSY WIMP PIECE OF FUCKING SHIT...
SHIT CAN THIS WORTHLESS COCKSUCKER TODAY AND HIRE SOMEONE WHO'S BALLS HAVE DROPPED
worthless, useless, sucker of trump's little orange cock...
bill motherfucking goddamn barr junior


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> GODDAMN PUSSY WIMP PIECE OF FUCKING SHIT...
> SHIT CAN THIS WORTHLESS COCKSUCKER TODAY AND HIRE SOMEONE WHO'S BALLS HAVE DROPPED
> worthless, useless, sucker of trump's little orange cock...
> bill motherfucking goddamn barr junior


Not to worry, we know Garland has been dragging his feet and the Bill Barr memo gives him the cover. Donald declaring for president means nothing until he gets the nomination and signs the papers, anybody could be permanently running for president to avoid the law. This is just timing Donald's demise for the maximum effect, the republicans are as guilty as he is and the only way to deal with them is to win the election by hanging Trump around their necks. They will bust Trump when ready and are just using his bullshit against him, like with Barr's memo.

I'm not surprised and approve, timing is everything, Garland can have Trump's ass anytime he wants it, so can the DA in Georgia. He won't get away and neither will his minions, but the republicans must be defeated to preserve the union and avoid civil war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> GODDAMN PUSSY WIMP PIECE OF FUCKING SHIT...
> SHIT CAN THIS WORTHLESS COCKSUCKER TODAY AND HIRE SOMEONE WHO'S BALLS HAVE DROPPED
> worthless, useless, sucker of trump's little orange cock...
> bill motherfucking goddamn barr junior


Just hint that once some one is nominated by their party it's hands off and mention the republican presidential nomination for 2024 is sometime in the future. Donald will proceed to move heaven and earth trying to get the nomination process moved up or have himself as the permanent nominee for his party. He is stupid and desperate enough to think it might work and would destroy the GOP trying to change the nomination process! Just a cleverly worded statement by Garland might drive him to it, but I think the TV trial in Georgia will happen and change everything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

Domestic terrorism, it won't end with Trump and his minions in prison either, it will end with new laws and a domestic terrorist watch list.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

Comedians are often the best news sources these days, ok better than Foxnews!


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Comedians are often the best news sources these days, ok better than Foxnews!


That's the literal truth according to research studies. Audiences of comedians performed the best in current event knowledge.

I was laughing during that Closer Look. The reality is so ludicrous that I had to laugh. Laughing at the absurdity keeps you from going insane.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

Maybe they should start comparing Trump to that top cop in Uvalde Texas who dithered for far too long too, call it incompetence and stupidity.

The line of executive succession was in the capitol building, as well as the congress, the entire elected federal government. Trump contrived to leave it defenseless, impeded efforts to defend the capitol and set an armed mob lead by organized terrorists groups with a plan to overthrow the government and a command from Trump to hang Mike Pence. Trump attacked the entire federal government in an attempted auto coup that could have murdered most of the elected representatives and held others hostage. He wanted to lead personally it like Napoleon, right into to sitting congress at the head of his mob of morons and enforce his will with violence. When he couldn't do that he settled for watching it on TV and when the expected counter protesters never showed up, he couldn't declare marshal law, because he couldn't count on the military, or DOJ.

I don't think he will get away with that, a lot of republicans didn't like the idea of being murdered in the capitol either, Mitch among them. I certainly don't think Joe will let him walk either, but will use him until the midterm election and play him like a fucking fish in the meantime. Everything was delayed, not just the DOJ investigations, the J6 panel was also timed for the maximum impact on the midterms. In the end the public are the jury on this and much more and the democrats must make the best case possible at the best time possible, the public has the same attention span as the news cycle. They must do this while staying inside the lanes of the law and constitution while dealing with organized criminals and millions of people at civil war with America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

I can see why Donald was desperate to call a witness, Pottinger has the goods on Donald, he knows a lot.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Former high-ranking Trump official will testify at Jan. 6 hearing*
52,686 views Jul 19, 2022 Matthew Pottinger, who served on former President Donald Trump’s National Security Council will testify publicly at Thursday’s prime-time hearing held by the House select committee investigating the US Capitol attack, according to multiple sources familiar with the plans. Pottinger resigned in the immediate aftermath of the attack on the Capitol on January 6, 2021.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not to worry, we know Garland has been dragging his feet and the Bill Barr memo gives him the cover. Donald declaring for president means nothing until he gets the nomination and signs the papers, anybody could be permanently running for president to avoid the law. This is just timing Donald's demise for the maximum effect, the republicans are as guilty as he is and the only way to deal with them is to win the election by hanging Trump around their necks. They will bust Trump when ready and are just using his bullshit against him, like with Barr's memo.
> 
> I'm not surprised and approve, timing is everything, Garland can have Trump's ass anytime he wants it, so can the DA in Georgia. He won't get away and neither will his minions, but the republicans must be defeated to preserve the union and avoid civil war.


i don't believe that, and won't until i see trump's fat orange ass in a court room...
i DO want them to leave trump free till he fucks up the republican'a chances in 24, but i do NOT want the fucker to go free...and if Garland refuses to prosecute trump, what chances of him prosecuting anyone else?....i think he's a useless piece of shit who never should have been anything but a judge....you do know he and clarence thomas clerked together during the nixon era....i'm starting to think he may be a sleeper for the republicans.


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 19, 2022)

Looking forward to an eventual judgment that disbands the GOP & expels party members from elective AND APPOINTIVE positions *entirely* & charges their donors with bribery, extortion, collusion, complicity. State, local, regional, national.

”For an evil tree cannot bring forth good fruit” & must be eradicated


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't believe that, and won't until i see trump's fat orange ass in a court room...
> i DO want them to leave trump free till he fucks up the republican'a chances in 24, but i do NOT want the fucker to go free...and if Garland refuses to prosecute trump, what chances of him prosecuting anyone else?....i think he's a useless piece of shit who never should have been anything but a judge....you do know he and clarence thomas clerked together during the nixon era....i'm starting to think he may be a sleeper for the republicans.


Trump will barely make it through 2022 without an indictment, he will not be around in 2024, they stretched it out as long as they can and lot's of people are freaking out over the delay already. Besides, it's driving Mitch nuts and he can't say a word about it unless he wants to commit political suicide for the republicans in the senate.

They could indict Trump, but that risks having to muzzle him too early, once indicted and muzzled, he will be jailed until trial if he fucks up. He could delay the beginning of the trial and will, having him produce his own self pardon would be delightful! I think the action will start in Georgia, dunno when though, but spooking Donald before the election might fall to the J6 panel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

Someone is in deep shit, heads will roll and there will be indictments over this, it is unacceptable and I wouldn't blame Joe for decapitating the entire organization. However there will be a very intense investigation, the world is gonna fall on someone who sucked Trump's asshole a bit too hard and anybody else connected to this bullshit.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/07/19/secret-service-texts/



*Secret Service cannot recover texts; no new details for Jan. 6 committee*

The U.S. Secret Service has determined it has no new texts to provide Congress relevant to its Jan. 6 investigation, and that any other texts its agents exchanged around the time of the 2021 attack on the Capitol were purged, according to a senior official briefed on the matter.

Also, the National Archives on Tuesday sought more information on “the potential unauthorized deletion” of agency text messages. The U.S. government’s chief record-keeper asked the Secret Service to report back to the Archives within 30 days about the deletion of any records, including describing what was purged and the circumstances of how the documentation was lost.

The law enforcement agency, whose agents have been embroiled in the Jan. 6 investigation because of their role shadowing and planning President Donald Trump’s movements that day, is expected to share this conclusion with the Jan. 6 committee in response to its Friday subpoena for texts and other records.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

If you want justice over J6 elect democrats, if they win the house and a few more in the senate, they will drill down into the smallest details of these crimes and so will the DOJ. If the democrats win, I would expect an independent special counsel will take over the job of hounding these assholes to the grave, including the republican politicians and leave Garland to other business. That is why there is no independent special council yet, it would have great latitude and can go after congress people and senators with public hearings, it would be a living Hell for the GOP. If they lose in November, Garland will go after Trump and the fake electors etc, while an independent special council looked into congressional involvement with public hearings, remember Ken Starr?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

*Trump On Track To Be Indicted In 2022, Says DOJ Vet Amidst 'Fire Hose' Of New Evidence*
16,320 views Jul 19, 2022 Justice Department veteran Neal Katyal says Donald Trump's culpability for the January 6th insurrection "will hold up in court if it comes to a Federal indictment, as I believe it should.” Katyal, Pres. Obama's Acting Solicitor General, assesses new evidence in this interview with MSNBC's Ari Melber.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

every ss in trumps entourage should be indicted, their immediate superiors should be indicted, and the head of the agency should be shitcanned so hard he goes through the bottom of the dumpster...
anyone more loyal to trump than they are to the constitution has to fucking go...probably to prison


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> every ss in trumps entourage should be indicted, their immediate superiors should be indicted, and the head of the agency should be shitcanned so hard he goes through the bottom of the dumpster...
> anyone more loyal to trump than they are to the constitution has to fucking go...probably to prison


My guess is the head of the secret service was told he wouldn't make it to pension day (July) unless he promoted Ornado to management in the SS after he left his political job. I figure he was behind this bullshit and will end up in prison for it, the deletions were done in mid January, before Joe took over. Whoever was in on it is in deep shit, not just their jobs either, this was evidence in the most serious crime in American history. We will have the complete picture of who ordered the technicians to do it, I have a feeling those texts must exist on server backups somewhere. It won't make any difference in the end to Trumps conviction, it just means all the agents involved that day will now have to testify, including upper management and the retiring head of the agency.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> all the agents involved that day will now have to testify, including upper management and the retiring head of the agency.


they should all be fired, immediately, and removed from any way to destroy more records.
they should also be held for contempt of congress, they could end up sharing a cell block with bannon


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they should all be fired, immediately, and removed from any way to destroy more records.
> they should also be held for contempt of congress, they could end up sharing a cell block with bannon


It appears the head of the SS was a Trump appointee, just saw a segment on the last word MSNBC. Schiff seems confident they will get most of it one way or another. Their IG and the national archives are also involved and the FBI should be taking notice too. The heat will be white hot on any involved in any way, plus Joe's new guy will be coming to head the agency and he will take care of any details they missed! I figure someone is going to prison over this, perhaps several people. Donald will end up giving the federal government and American body politic a real enema and should remove a lot of shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they should all be fired, immediately, and removed from any way to destroy more records.
> they should also be held for contempt of congress, they could end up sharing a cell block with bannon


If the democrats win in November they will appoint an independent special counsel to go after the congress people and senators involved with public hearings, like Ken Starr did. Only this time there will be a fucking mountain of shit they can dig into and plenty of evidence of treason and other crimes. Many republicans could lose more than their elections, we have a record of who voted for this bullshit in the AFTERMATH of the attack! An independent counsel could go after them all and if they didn't indict them, they would scare the shit out of them and cost them fortunes in lawyer's fees. Politics my ass, these fucks are traitors who were conducting civil war on the USA and attempting to anoint a tyrant. This was the most serious crime in American history and they were involved in the conspiracy right up to their eyeballs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2022)

Georgia prosecutors say all 16 fake Trump electors are targets in criminal probe


The Atlanta-area prosecutors scrutinizing former President Donald Trump's attempts to overturn the 2020 election in Georgia said Tuesday that all 16 of the "fake electors" who participated in a plan to subvert the Electoral College are now targets of an ongoing criminal investigation.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

It must be sinking in at the secret service that they are civil servants and have no magical political protection like politicians. This is the most serious crime in US history and they deleted the texts around it and are guilty of the destruction of evidence which carries very serious prison time. These guys will do far more time than most of those who sacked the capitol. This is absolutely stunning and inexcusable, anybody involved should go to prison.

Well guys, I hope Donald was worth destroying your lives over, I'm sure he will be grateful for your extreme efforts, personal sacrifices and all the prison time you will serve for him, suckers.










Secret Service provided a single text exchange to IG after request for many records | CNN Politics


The Secret Service was only able to provide a single text exchange to the DHS inspector general who had requested a month's worth of records for 24 Secret Service personnel, according to a letter to the House select committee investigating January 6, 2021, whose details were first reported by CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It must be sinking in at the secret service that they are civil servants and have no magical political protection like politicians. This is the most serious crime in US history and they deleted the texts around it and are guilty of the destruction of evidence which carries very serious prison time. These guys will do far more time than most of those who sacked the capitol. This is absolutely stunning and inexcusable, anybody involved should go to prison.
> 
> Well guys, I hope Donald was worth destroying your lives over, I'm sure he will be grateful for your extreme efforts, personal sacrifices and all the prison time you will serve for him, suckers.
> 
> ...


it's time to clean house...shit can Murray, shit can all department heads, shit can every agent that was assigned to trump, and indict all of them for contempt of congress and hindering an investigation. give them the maximum sentences, and be VERY fucking selective of the replacements you hire


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's time to clean house...shit can Murray, shit can all department heads, shit can every agent that was assigned to trump, and indict all of them for contempt of congress and hindering an investigation. give them the maximum sentences, and be VERY fucking selective of the replacements you hire


We will see what the investigations and possible criminal charges bring, they know who the assholes are among them and won't cover for them. The new guy Joe appoints will probably be a SS insider, Joe probably knows most of the senior management personally and they will clean out the bad apples that the investigations and IG miss. They are in the deepest shit imaginable for a civil servant, they also committed federal crimes. Bennie Thompson is also head of the homeland security oversight committee too and if anything needed oversight it is this shit! Destruction of evidence involving the most serious crime in American history won't go over well. It is not hyperbole to term this as the most serious crime in American history either, because it would have ended American history as a constitutional democracy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

*Let's talk about the probably not last hearing....*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)

I kid you not


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5166622
> 
> I kid you not


It doesn't matter to his hardcore fans that the lies are so transparent, it gives them something to cling too. I wonder how Foxnews will play it? Donald is insane, what's their excuse? Will republican congress people speak out?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5166622
> 
> I kid you not


https://deadline.com/2021/06/late-night-ratings-late-show-wins-season-fifth-consecutive-year-1234772290/
trump can't even tell the truth about something as small as this...he lies like breathing, and doesn't seem to realize people can fact check him in seconds...an intelligent liar can be very entertaining...a stupid liar is just tedious


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://deadline.com/2021/06/late-night-ratings-late-show-wins-season-fifth-consecutive-year-1234772290/
> trump can't even tell the truth about something as small as this...he lies like breathing, and doesn't seem to realize people can fact check him in seconds...an intelligent liar can be very entertaining...a stupid liar is just tedious


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5166622
> 
> I kid you not


SO SICK of everything about that creature, that ego-golem…but yeah, it’s not suddenly going to be ‘morning in America’ again just because we remove him from circulation. He didn’t think all this up, and he didnt bring it with him: checkout the Libertarian Party platform the year David Koch ran for President as the LP candidate…you’ll be…surprised how much of it’s been accomplished already


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> SO SICK of everything about that creature, that ego-golem…but yeah, it’s not suddenly going to be ‘morning in America’ again just because we remove him from circulation. He didn’t think all this up, and he didnt bring it with him: checkout the Libertarian Party platform the year David Koch ran for President as the LP candidate…you’ll be…surprised how much of it’s been accomplished already


It's not so much Trump going down, as much as, most of the real assholes in the republican party going down with him eventually. Win in November and you can really clean house and senate too, with an* independent special counsel*, just dust off the law and put it into effect for a couple of years before expiring. The constitutional blue print for their destruction exists, but you need to keep the house and get a few more in the senate to bring Frankenstein's monster back to life and set him on the republicans in the congress!  No time or much effort would be required from the congress, as they went to work on the mountain of evidence.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 20, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> SO SICK of everything about that creature, that ego-golem…but yeah, it’s not suddenly going to be ‘morning in America’ again just because we remove him from circulation. He didn’t think all this up, and he didnt bring it with him: checkout the Libertarian Party platform the year David Koch ran for President as the LP candidate…you’ll be…surprised how much of it’s been accomplished already


Yeah, they really did take the shittiest parts of libertarians and just make it the new republican party. 

It's funny/sad....a fad if you will. Good for the libertarians maybe? It's such a big wide group, I'm down with the "I like weed and don't like taxes" libertarians, not so much the age of consent, accept my racism, and anarcho-capitalist ones. All three of those have found a new mainstream home.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Video: Hear what a former top Secret Service official thinks about the missing texts - CNN Video


Gordon Heddell, former assistant director at the US Secret Service, joins New Day to discuss the criticism of the agency's handling of recent congressional requests.




www.cnn.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5166622
> 
> I kid you not


so many social darwin


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It must be sinking in at the secret service that they are civil servants and have no magical political protection like politicians. This is the most serious crime in US history and they deleted the texts around it and are guilty of the destruction of evidence which carries very serious prison time. These guys will do far more time than most of those who sacked the capitol. This is absolutely stunning and inexcusable, anybody involved should go to prison.
> 
> Well guys, I hope Donald was worth destroying your lives over, I'm sure he will be grateful for your extreme efforts, personal sacrifices and all the prison time you will serve for him, suckers.
> 
> ...


pretty sure the NSA has all those texts. will take a bit longer for the committee to get them


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Yeah, they really did take the shittiest parts of libertarians and just make it the new republican party.
> 
> It's funny/sad....a fad if you will. Good for the libertarians maybe? It's such a big wide group, I'm down with the "I like weed and don't like taxes" libertarians, not so much the age of consent, accept my racism, and anarcho-capitalist ones. All three of those have found a new mainstream home.


I worry that there is a seamless progression from not liking taxes to full MAGA. In fact, I challenge notional conservatives to inspect taxation under Eisenhower, the last fairly honest Republican to hold the office. 

Expecting lower taxes when the sounds coming from democracy’s basement are this bad (as a direct result of tax-cut populism) is the opposite of patriotic.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

https://www.npr.org/2022/07/20/1105843501/electoral-count-act-changes-pence-january-6th

this certainly seems to be good news, although i'd still prefer a one person one vote system, with the winner of the popular vote taking the office...but any improvement is much better than the current broken status quo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> pretty sure the NSA has all those texts. will take a bit longer for the committee to get them


Someone has them or some of them, they want the phones ASAP for forensic examination. They opened another big can of worms with this, all 24 agents involved will testify as will others, heads will definitely roll.

I've got an idea for those Trump loyalists who are still around when the dust settles, they can be assigned outside his cell and shove his food tray through the grub hole in the door. They can serve Donald's time with him, just on the other side of the door... They can also be driven nuts by his incessant whining, freaking out and screaming, don't sound proof the cell door!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

*The Jan. 6 Committee Has Given DOJ A Trial Run Says Barry Berke*
16,666 views Jul 20, 2022 Special counsel for Democrats in the 2019 impeachment inquiry against Trump and chief counsel for the Democrats in Trump’s second impeachment trial Barry Berke discusses the evidence the committee has presented in their hearings trying to prove Trump’s culpability.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

*Deleted Secret Service Texts May Violate Federal Records Act Says 1/6 Committee*
22,151 views Jul 20, 2022 Host of MSNBC’s “Way too Early” Jonathan Lemire, national correspondent for Politico Betsy Woodruff Swan, and former Deputy National Security Advisor Ben Rhodes react to the January 6th committee’s response to the Secret Service saying the agency may have violated the Federal Records Act.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Deleted Secret Service Texts May Violate Federal Records Act Says 1/6 Committee*
> 22,151 views Jul 20, 2022 Host of MSNBC’s “Way too Early” Jonathan Lemire, national correspondent for Politico Betsy Woodruff Swan, and former Deputy National Security Advisor Ben Rhodes react to the January 6th committee’s response to the Secret Service saying the agency may have violated the Federal Records Act.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5166922


A trump chew toy for dogs might be popular. The do have Trump toilet paper.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

*Glenn Kirschner On Missing Secret Service Texts | Zerlina.*
35,960 views Jul 20, 2022 Former federal prosecutor Glenn Kirschner breaks down what missing texts from the Secret Service could mean for the Jan. 6th investigation and the criminal probe against Trump in Fulton County, Georgia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Garland is making the right noises, win in November and an independent special counsel will take care of the traitors in congress and Garland and the congress can work on other things, while the counsel goes after every one involved in the house and senate for years to come with public hearings, investigations and prosecutions. Just dust off the law and pass it again, the constitutional framework for dealing with this shit effectively already exists, or did. All the democrats have to do is win in November and it will happen, all the way to 2024 and it will be Hell on republicans, because they are guilty as sin.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Of Course Trump Is Still Trying To Overturn The Election—He's Faced No Consequence*
18,755 views Jul 20, 2022 Chris Hayes on Trump still trying to overturn the 2020 election in July 2022: On one hand, it's delusional to the point where one might question the ex-president's mental fitness. On the other hand, it kind of makes sense from Trump's perspective—because he has still suffered no consequence.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> win in November and an independent special counsel will take care of the traitors in congress and Garland and the congress can work on other things, while the counsel goes after every one involved in the house and senate for years to come with public hearings, investigations and prosecutions.


prosecute a load of them NOW, and they won't make it to november...and all the ones yet to be indicted will be thrown into chaos like a kicked ant hill


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Garland is making the right noises, win in November and an independent special counsel will take care of the traitors in congress and Garland and the congress can work on other things, while the counsel goes after every one involved in the house and senate for years to come with public hearings, investigations and prosecutions. Just dust off the law and pass it again, the constitutional framework for dealing with this shit effectively already exists, or did. All the democrats have to do is win in November and it will happen, all the way to 2024 and it will be Hell on republicans, because they are guilty as sin.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


trump is just a buffoon that is more useful to the democrats now than he is to the republicans...
the real threats that DOJ should be dragging into court already are all the senators, representatives, state attorney generals, election commissioners, and republican county level officials that aided and abetted the plot to keep trump in office illegally.
get rid of them, and the entire republican plan falls the fuck apart...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> prosecute a load of them NOW, and they won't make it to november...and all the ones yet to be indicted will be thrown into chaos like a kicked ant hill


If it helps you win, then do it now, if not, then do it later, winning is the most important thing, win and you can exterminate the GOP, or those parts of it that need stomping out. It is more or less a constitutional duty to defeat all enemies foreign and domestic and these assholes are an existential threat to the country and constitution.

Congress will have a lot to do if the democrats win in November, with HRI on steroids to level the electoral playing field and curtail cheating in 2024, media needs to be regulated and women's basic human rights codified into law and anti terrorism laws and a domestic terrorists watch list is urgently needed, much needs to be done in 2 short years, if they win. An independent special counsel can delve deeply into everything, hold public hearings and prosecute too, it was tailor made for this shit and the republicans fear it like the Devil himself. Best of all it wouldn't take any of congress's time, or the DOJs either. Another special counsel could investigate corruption in the Trump administration, there was plenty, besides trying to overthrow the government. It would be the obvious move, if they won the house and a few more in the senate.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> prosecute a load of them NOW, and they won't make it to november...and all the ones yet to be indicted will be thrown into chaos like a kicked ant hill


wishful thinking but

what if this were the part of the event where the sea pulls way, way back …

it seems to me that August through October is a great time to insert a growing number of subpoenas, indictments and other broomsticks into the overthrow party’s spokes. Like water that just keeps coming.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trump is just a buffoon that is more useful to the democrats now than he is to the republicans...
> the real threats that DOJ should be dragging into court already are all the senators, representatives, state attorney generals, election commissioners, and republican county level officials that aided and abetted the plot to keep trump in office illegally.
> get rid of them, and the entire republican plan falls the fuck apart...


They will go after some of them, the fake electors and white house crowd, however the congressmen and senators are best left to an independent special counsel. That is why the law was created, we are talking Ken Starr superpowers here, applied to GOP senators and congressmen! It is not just used against philandering presidents who get blowjobs in the oval office from ambitious interns, how quaint!


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 20, 2022)

Put Navarro's ass in a crack and squeeze him for his list of 100 Congress Critters who supported his Green Bay Sweep. THe J6th Committee should subpeona all of them to explain why they would support this seditious conspiracy. Better if they started with Gym Jordan,Kevin McCarthy, and Mo Brooks then worked their way thru the list.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2022)

Eight days since that man supposedly tampered with a witness. The absence of news breeds uncontrolled worries.

El sueño de la razón produce monstruos.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Eight days since that man supposedly tampered with a witness. The absence of news breeds uncontrolled worries.
> 
> Il sueño de la razón produce monstruos.
> 
> View attachment 5167074


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Eight days since that man supposedly tampered with a witness. The absence of news breeds uncontrolled worries.
> 
> Il sueño de la razón produce monstruos.
> 
> View attachment 5167074


They want Donald running around for as long as they can, he is a nightmare for the GOP, especially when they spook him into announcing and holding rallies like a fake candidate who is 2 years out from being a real one. Georgia will get him first for a TV trial that should cause him to turn on the republicans. We will see, but winning in November is far more important than timely justice for Donald, though that will come.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They want Donald running around for as long as they can, he is a nightmare for the GOP, especially when they spook him into announcing and holding rallies like a fake candidate who is 2 years out from being a real one. Georgia will get him first for a TV trial that should cause him to turn on the republicans. We will see, but winning in November is far more important than timely justice for Donald, though that will come.


Yeah but I thought (I heard Kirschner say) that witness tampering is one of those act-at-once things. How long does it take to get an arrest warrant for such a serious crime (from a judge not appointed by a suspect)?!

btw I fixed the definite article


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> wishful thinking but
> 
> what if this were the part of the event where the sea pulls way, way back …
> 
> ...


my concern is that if the republicans get a majority in one or both houses this November, which is up in the air as far as i can tell, then they will do everything they can possibly do to scuttle the whole j6 investigation, they will try to impeach Biden, they will carry out as many revenge investigations as they can, they will do everything they can do to make sure the democrats never get back in power.
if they get a majority in 22, they'll get rid of Garland in 24 and appoint a lackey who will just refuse to prosecute anyone they don't want prosecuted...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my concern is that if the republicans get a majority in one or both houses this November, which is up in the air as far as i can tell, then they will do everything they can possibly do to scuttle the whole j6 investigation, they will try to impeach Biden, they will carry out as many revenge investigations as they can, they will do everything they can do to make sure the democrats never get back in power.
> if they get a majority in 22, they'll get rid of Garland in 24 and appoint a lackey who will just refuse to prosecute anyone they don't want prosecuted...


A great deal can happen to hurt the GOP brand between now and November. Currently they’re about even, and the attention from the hearings (of which I wager there will be more) is a negative for the GOP, a party already driven to crime to retain voters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah but I thought (I heard Kirschner say) that witness tampering is one of those act-at-once things. How long does it take to get an arrest warrant for such a serious crime (from a judge not appointed by a suspect)?!
> 
> btw I fixed the definite article


It is a sure sign they are holding back for a reason and I figure they want him tried on TV in Georgia first, most likely indicted before the election at least. He knows the republicans who will be testifying against him at his trial, they will have been through a grand jury or two already. If the prosecution does not complain the judge probably won't gag him, unless the witnesses complain and if he doesn't STFU he goes to jail.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is a sure sign they are holding back for a reason and I figure they want him tried on TV in Georgia first, most likely indicted before the election at least. He knows the republicans who will be testifying against him at his trial, they will have been through a grand jury or two already. If the prosecution does not complain the judge probably won't gag him, unless the witnesses complain and if he doesn't STFU he goes to jail.


I think that the need to deal positively and quickly with threats to witnesses overrides all this tactical musing. 

And if we weren’t snowblind from six other impossible excursions of political authority*, the corruption just exposed in the Secret Service would dominate the headlines for
weeks, or until they started getting red meat from the trials.

*or excursions into complete dishonest just-so nonsense that then does not get the swift hammer all our schoolteachers told us would come as the consequence. The illusion is that we are a society under the rule of law got crushed by that man and his dirty dozen running scot-free more than 18 months after they televised their Federal crimes. 

Our police turning into right-wing militia isn’t helping dispel this awful realization. The Jesus Taliban can taste it: they have a shot at the big one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I think that the need to deal positively and quickly with threats to witnesses overrides all this tactical musing.
> 
> And if we weren’t snowblind from six other impossible excursions of political authority*, the corruption just exposed in the Secret Service would dominate the headlines for
> weeks, or until they started getting red meat from the trials.
> ...


I dunno the reasons, I'm just trying to make sense of it all using the simplest explanation that fits the facts, Occam's razor stuff. I figure they are being pragmatic, not moral and are bending ethics a bit, but not the law trying to keep the house and get an effective majority in the senate. Once that happens (if), it will be a whole new ballgame and a nightmare for the GOP.

Flipping some red states over crazy abortion shit would be nice too. A massive ground game by women volunteers and a massive database of voters to systematically go through is what they really need, boots on the ground and a clipboard or better yet tablet computers in hand. Stacy Abrams trained thousands of women across America in how it's done and it would be inexcusable not to do it in all 50 states. Register the 1/3 of American who don't vote, mostly the young, motivate them, call them on election day and drive them to the polls and provide lawn chairs and porta potties at polls if required. They need to do what the republicans do and are good at, hitting the bricks, meeting and greeting. They should know every single voter in their districts and how they are likely to vote, if they are registered and if they vote. P and why not. Politics is local and there are plenty of those offices to run for too, rat fuck the republicans. They should be able to raise an army of women volunteers, their basic human rights are on the line, so motivation should be easy.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

*As Prosecution Rests Its Case Against Bannon, Months Of Bravado And Bluster Come To A Head*
45,487 views Jul 21, 2022 Federal prosecutors on Wednesday rested what they argue is a pretty straightforward contempt of Congress case against former Trump adviser Steve Bannon after calling just two witnesses. Dave Aronberg joins Morning Joe to discuss.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550107400232992768


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2022)

*Retired generals, admirals in op-ed: Trump’s Jan. 6 actions were ‘dereliction of duty’ *
Former President Trump’s actions during the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection constituted a “dereliction of duty” that endangered American democracy, a group of seven retired four-star generals and admirals said in a New York Times op-ed Thursday.

“When a mob attacked the Capitol, the commander in chief failed to act to restore order and even encouraged the rioters,” the former military leaders, who served Democratic and Republican presidents, wrote.

In the op-ed, retired four-star Gens. Peter Chiarelli, John Jumper and Johnnie Wilson and retired Adms. James Loy, John Nathman, William Owens and Steve Abbot called out Trump for his inaction on Jan. 6 and consideration of using the military in schemes leading up to that day.

Ahead of Jan. 6, the op-ed authors wrote, Trump’s allies “urged him to hold on to power by unlawfully ordering the military to seize voting machines and supervise a do-over of the election,” flouting the balance of civilian control of the military.

When Trump did not call the National Guard to respond with the Capitol under siege, he ignored an “urgent need” for his intervention, the retired generals and admirals argued.

“The president and commander in chief, Donald Trump, abdicated his duty to preserve, protect and defend the Constitution,” they wrote. And in doing so, he “tested the integrity” of civilian control of the military “as never before, endangering American lives and our democracy.”

The group called on military leaders to enhance training on the chain of command and civilian-military leadership balance. They also implored civilian leaders, “including, most important, the commander in chief,” to be committed to those principles.

“The lesson of that day is clear. Our democracy is not a given. To preserve it, Americans must demand nothing less from their leaders than an unassailable commitment to country over party — and to their oaths above all.”

Wilson was commanding general of the U.S. Army Materiel Command, and Owens was vice chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff under former President Clinton.

Chiarelli was vice chief of staff of the U.S. Army under former President Obama. Nathman was head of U.S. Fleet Forces Command under Bush and worked with Obama on his 2008 campaign. He has spoken out against Trump before.








Retired generals, admirals in op-ed: Trump’s Jan. 6 actions were ‘dereliction of duty’


Former President Trump’s actions during the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection constituted a “dereliction of duty” that endangered American democracy, a group of seven retired four-star generals and admira…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

*Lawrence: James Murray Is The Problem At The Secret Service*
401,887 views Jul 21, 2022 NBC News is reporting that members of the Secret Service were told at least three times to preserve text messages and communications on their agency phones. MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell breaks down the new developments and explains how the problems at the Secret Service may go all the way to the top.


----------



## Bagginski (Jul 21, 2022)

printer said:


> *Retired generals, admirals in op-ed: Trump’s Jan. 6 actions were ‘dereliction of duty’ *
> Former President Trump’s actions during the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection constituted a “dereliction of duty” that endangered American democracy, a group of seven retired four-star generals and admirals said in a New York Times op-ed Thursday.
> 
> “When a mob attacked the Capitol, the commander in chief failed to act to restore order and even encouraged the rioters,” the former military leaders, who served Democratic and Republican presidents, wrote.
> ...


Failure to faithfully execute the oath of office…over, and over, and….


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2022)

printer said:


> *Retired generals, admirals in op-ed: Trump’s Jan. 6 actions were ‘dereliction of duty’ *
> Former President Trump’s actions during the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection constituted a “dereliction of duty” that endangered American democracy, a group of seven retired four-star generals and admirals said in a New York Times op-ed Thursday.
> 
> “When a mob attacked the Capitol, the commander in chief failed to act to restore order and even encouraged the rioters,” the former military leaders, who served Democratic and Republican presidents, wrote.
> ...


shame we cannot court-martial national command authority.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2022)

MAGA lawmakers who trembled during J6 attack will be 'humiliated' at Thursday hearing: report


GOP lawmakers are going to target Republican lawmakers during Thursday's primetime hearing by the House Select Committee Investigating the Jan. 6 Attack at the U.S. Capitol. "The Jan. 6 committee plans to use its Thursday night hearing to call out insurrection-friendly lawmakers who cowered...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

*Will Bannon Go To Jail? Trump Vet 'Turns Red' As DOJ Rests Jan. 6 Case On Hiding Evidence*
125,173 views Jul 21, 2022 The Justice Department rests its case against Former Trump aide Steve Bannon, after just two days and two witnesses. Politico reporter Josh Gerstein, who was in the courtroom, said it was a “sign that the prosecution is confident that they can persuade the jury this is very simple” but added Bannon’s lawyers “have been pretty skillful at backdooring in many of the theories that the judge has ruled out as legal defenses."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

*Are 1/6 Hearings Changing Trump-Backers' Minds? | The Mehdi Hasan Show*
55,903 views Jul 20, 2022 The primetime January 6th hearing on Thursday will feature new witnesses and evidence in an effort to shed light on Trump’s hours of inaction during the insurrection. But are these hearings changing any Trump-supporters’ minds? Despite the blanket denialism from right-wing media like Fox, we have reason to believe the answer is yes. Author and historian Nicole Hemmer weighs in.


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2022)

*Capitol rioter who declared ‘This is our house’ is convicted of Jan. 6 crimes*
A Memphis-area man has been convicted on several counts for his involvement in the Jan. 6 riot, the U.S. Department of Justice reported Thursday.

Matthew Bledsoe, 38, spent 22 minutes inside the U.S. Capitol after scaling a wall to get inside, prosecutors said. He was arrested Jan. 15, 2021.

Bledsoe was found guilty by a jury in Washington, D.C. of the felony offense of obstruction of an official proceeding, and four misdemeanor offenses, including entering and remaining in a restricted building or grounds; disorderly and disruptive conduct in a Capitol Building; disorderly conduct in a Capitol Building, and parading, demonstrating, or picketing in a Capitol Building.

Sentencing is set for Oct. 21.

Federal prosecutors said in a criminal complaint that a tip led the FBI to Bledsoe. An investigation revealed video posted to a social media account that authorities said showed Bledsoe on top of the wall outside the Capitol, and inside the Capitol, on Jan. 6.

According to prosecutors, Bledsoe turned to the camera and said, “In the Capitol. This is our house. We pay for this ****. Where’s those pieces of **** at?”








Capitol rioter who declared ‘This is our house’ is convicted of Jan. 6 crimes


Matthew Bledsoe, 38, spent 22 minutes inside the U.S. Capitol after scaling a wall to get inside, prosecutors said. He was arrested Jan. 15, 2021.




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2022)

*Steve Bannon's Defense Seeks Acquittal Then Rests Case*
Lawyers for Trump ally Steve Bannon did not call any witnesses and declined to testify himself in his contempt of Congress trial on Thursday and instead argued the judge should just acquit him, saying prosecutors hadn't proven their case.

The decision to forgo calling any witnesses in Bannon's defense cleared the way for closing arguments to begin Friday. The judge didn’t immediately rule on the motion for an acquittal and the case is likely to end up in the jury's hands by midday Friday.

One of Bannon's lawyers, David Schoen, contended they should able to call Rep. Bennie Thompson, the Democratic chairman of the House Jan. 6 committee which had subpoenaed Bannon's testimony, to question him under oath instead of the congressional lawyer who testified during the trial. The judge has previously ruled against that request.



https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/capitol-riot-bannon-trial/2022/07/21/id/1079840/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2022)

printer said:


> *Capitol rioter who declared ‘This is our house’ is convicted of Jan. 6 crimes*
> A Memphis-area man has been convicted on several counts for his involvement in the Jan. 6 riot, the U.S. Department of Justice reported Thursday.
> 
> Matthew Bledsoe, 38, spent 22 minutes inside the U.S. Capitol after scaling a wall to get inside, prosecutors said. He was arrested Jan. 15, 2021.
> ...


i hope he can remember that on top of the world feeling for the rest of his life, because i doubt he'll ever feel it again...or at least for the next 23 years...


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2022)

*DC police officer corroborates story that Trump got in ‘heated argument’ in vehicle on Jan. 6 *
A Washington, D.C. police officer corroborated previous testimony Thursday that former President Trump got into a “heated discussion” about going to the Capitol with his supporters after his speech on Jan. 6, 2021.

The Jan. 6 panel presented clips of testimony from Sgt. Mark Robinson (Ret.) of the D.C. Metropolitan Police Department, who was assigned to Trump’s motorcade on Jan. 6. Rep. Elaine Luria (D-Va.), a member of the select committee, said Robinson was in the lead vehicle with the Secret Service agent overseeing the motorcade, known as the TS agent.

During previous testimony behind closed doors, Robinson, who said he had been part of the presidential motorcade more than 100 times, described what he was told about Trump’s conduct in the presidential vehicle.

“The only description I received was that the president was upset and that he was adamant about going to the Capitol and that there was a heated discussion about that,” Robinson told the committee.

He said the TS agent described it as “heated.”

“Meaning that the president was upset and he was saying there was a heated argument or discussion about going to the Capitol,” Robinson said.








DC police officer corroborates story that Trump got in ‘heated argument’ in vehicle on Jan. 6


A Washington, D.C., police officer corroborated previous testimony Thursday that former President Trump got into a “heated discussion” about going to the Capitol with his supporters after his speec…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2022)

*Dramatic testimony: Pence security detail feared for lives during riot *
The Jan. 6 committee on Thursday released previously unheard radio chatter among Secret Service officers on Mike Pence’s security detail as they frantically weighed whether they could safely move the then-vice president to a secure location as rioters invaded the capitol.
The audio, played over footage of rioters entering the Capitol, shed new light on how concerned Secret Service was about the vice president’s safety, as well as their own.

“If we lose any more time, we may… lose the ability to leave. So, if we’re going to leave, we need to do it now,” one Secret Service agent said in a radio transmission.

As other agents relayed the location of rioters, one official asked if they would encounter rioters if they tried to move Pence to a secure location in the Capitol.

The White House National Security Council was listening to the radio conversations in real time and commenting in a chat log. One national security official wrote at 2:24 p.m.: “Service at the capitol does not sound good right now.”

The committee interviewed an anonymous White House security official, who told the panel that the message was reflective of how panicked Secret Service appeared to be at the time, and that some were fearing for their lives.

“There was a lot of yelling. A lot of very personal calls over the radio, so it was disturbing. I don’t like talking about it, but there were calls to say goodbye to family members, so on, so forth,” the anonymous official said in audio played Thursday.

“I think there were discussions of reinforcements coming but again it was just chaos, they were just yelling,” the official continued. “If they’re running out of options and they’re getting nervous — it sounds like we came very close to either Service having to use lethal options or worse.”

The committee juxtaposed the sheer panic expressed by many Secret Service agents on the ground with a tweet former President Trump sent at 2:24 p.m.—the same time security officials said Secret Service were radioing goodbye messages to their families—condemning Pence for failing to reject the election results.

“Mike Pence didn’t have the courage to do what should have been done to protect our Country and our Constitution, giving States a chance to certify a corrected set of facts, not the fraudulent or inaccurate ones which they were asked to previously certify,” Trump wrote.








Dramatic testimony: Pence security detail feared for lives during riot


The Jan. 6 committee on Thursday released previously unheard radio chatter among Secret Service officers on Mike Pence’s security detail as they frantically weighed whether they could safely move t…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/07/21/politics/dhs-inspector-general-secret-service-texts/index.html

 ooohh, looks like someone is in trouble...
i wonder how many lives trump has ruined, directly and indirectly, since he started in the slum lord business with fred?
think he's hit a million yet? he's surely into the hundreds of thousands.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 21, 2022)

I look forward to the J6th looking into the Fake Elector Plot, and the "Green Bay Sweepers" Hanging a few RepubliKKKunts out to dry before the elections will just spice up the next Congress!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> I look forward to the J6th looking into the Fake Elector Plot, and the "Green Bay Sweepers" Hanging a few RepubliKKKunts out to dry before the elections will just spice up the next Congress!


i'd like them to get more than a few of them...if i was planning the strategy, i'd go after any of them running for office in 22, and let the ones that run in 24 sweat for a while, watching the first batch get raked over the coals before they get their chance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> I look forward to the J6th looking into the Fake Elector Plot, and the "Green Bay Sweepers" Hanging a few RepubliKKKunts out to dry before the elections will just spice up the next Congress!


Garland and Georgia are looking into that and trading notes no doubt. The investigation in Georgia is far reaching too and includes more than Trump's recording, it has the added benefit of being on TV and the process with the initial grand jury is well underway. 

They will probably indict Trump first, but he is still running around inside the GOP sprinkling his shitty candidates in primaries. Oz an Herschel come to mind as his picks and guys like Ron Johnson are in deep shit over J6, Mitch is pissed over it and it will cost him the senate. Donald needs to reassert his power inside the GOP, now more than ever and will be holding rallies and running for a nomination that is two years away while spouting the big lie. Why in the world would anybody want to indict him yet?  Winning the house and senate with a useful majority is the most important consideration, letting Donald run around loose and spooked serves this greater purpose. It is about preserving the constitution and country from an existential threat that involves more than Trump, he was a symptom, like a heart attack is for heart disease!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> I look forward to the J6th looking into the Fake Elector Plot, and the "Green Bay Sweepers" Hanging a few RepubliKKKunts out to dry before the elections will just spice up the next Congress!


Win in November and you already have the constitutional tools to deal with it effectively. Dust off the independent special counsel law and send them after everybody the DOJ missed, like congress members and senators. They can hold public hearings and prosecute too, like Ken Starr did, only here there are more crimes and shit than one could imagine. It would free up the congress and DOJ and make life Hell for republicans until 2024 with hearings, indictments and convictions. That is one reason the GOP are so desperate, many of them will probably end up in the dock of an independent special counsel's prosecution, that is why it was created in the wake of Nixon, to nail these kind of scumbags.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 21, 2022)

Maybe, but the DOJ has hundreds of investigators and thousands of lawyers and should make quick work of inditing the seditious cowards in and out of Congress. Besides that is their job.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Maybe, but the DOJ has hundreds of investigators and thousands of lawyers and should make quick work of inditing the seditious cowards in and out of Congress. Besides that is their job.


They will deal with the rioters and the top, including Trump, the independent special counsel deals with everything in between and was designed to deal with politicians. It was created specifically for these situations and has the power to investigate and indict. Republicans abused the law over Clinton and it was allowed to expire, it just needs to be dusted off and passed again, but you need to win to do it. Lose in November and all the republican congress people and senators involved get away, win and it will be Hell for the traitors until 2024.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

Trump Indictment in Georgia Expected Before DOJ Charges: Legal Expert


"Even now the proof is there," constitutional law professor Laurence Tribe of Harvard University said.




www.newsweek.com





*Trump Indictment in Georgia Expected Before DOJ Charges: Legal Expert*

Laurence Tribe, professor emeritus of constitutional law at Harvard University, predicted that former President Donald Trump will face an indictment in Georgia before he is potentially charged with a crime by the Justice Department.

Georgia's Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis early last year launched an investigation into Trump's efforts to overturn President Joe Biden's election victory in her state. Leaked audio showed in January 2021 that Trump, while still serving as president, urged Georgia's Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, a Republican, to "find" enough votes to flip the election in his favor.

A number of prominent legal experts have alleged that Trump's and his allies' actions in Georgia appear to be a straightforward crime and should result in charges. Willis has sent target letters to multiple Trump allies in recent days as the probe continues, with a grand jury reviewing evidence and issuing subpoenas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

*'Not just dereliction, but depravity': Takeaways from January 6 hearing*
184,588 views Jul 22, 2022 CNN's George Conway and Gloria Borger react to the January 6 committee hearing that focused on former President Donald Trump's inaction as rioters stormed the US Capitol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

*Stephen's LIVE Monologue After The Jan. 6th Committee Hearing | Run, Hawley, Run!*
267,442 views Jul 22, 2022 Stephen Colbert goes LIVE following the eighth televised hearing of the January 6th Committee, which focused on the former president's inaction as the insurrection took place, and featured footage of Sen. Josh Hawley fleeing the violence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

*Who Is Tony Ornato, And How Is He Tied To 1/6? | The Mehdi Hasan Show*
102,249 views Jul 21, 2022 There’s a man in the Trump White House whose name is tied to Jan. 6 but about whom you might not know that much. Former Secret Service official Tony Ornato is at the center of key disputes over what took place at the White House as the Capitol was being attacked. Frank Figliuzzi joins the show to discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

It will be a long hot summer for some in the SS as they are hauled before the J6 panel and perhaps the FBI. They don't really know if those texts are gone forever and they have enemies inside the SS. I imagine those in Pence's security detail are among them, those who were calling their families to say good bye in panic, as the mob brayed for Pence to be hanged outside the door! Trump also sickened hundreds of agents with covid, who were forced to attend his rallies, at one point they were short of agents and their families were at risk. He blew threw the SS budget in months and they never had to spend so much money in their history, as he used them to milk the government for cash. So yeah, Trump and the dirty dozen or so SS agents in the Pretorian guard have enemies inside the service.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Secret Service Text Deletion Scandal Deepens; Criminal Investigation Opened*
128,932 views Jul 21, 2022 Carol Leonnig, Washington Post investigative reporter, talks with Rachel Maddow and an MSNBC panel about the latest developments in the investigation of the deletion of text messages by Secret Service officials on January 5th and 6th.


----------



## topcat (Jul 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Who Is Tony Ornato, And How Is He Tied To 1/6? | The Mehdi Hasan Show*
> 102,249 views Jul 21, 2022 There’s a man in the Trump White House whose name is tied to Jan. 6 but about whom you might not know that much. Former Secret Service official Tony Ornato is at the center of key disputes over what took place at the White House as the Capitol was being attacked. Frank Figliuzzi joins the show to discuss.


Tony Ornato and Don.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 22, 2022)

Liz Cheney for President 2024.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 22, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> Liz Cheney for President 2024.


She will hold a place in high regard in history 
An actual patriot


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 22, 2022)

D.C. police officer Michael Fanone stepped out of the January 6 hearing and said, "Josh Hawley is a bitch.”


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 22, 2022)

LOL










'Disloyal sleaze bag!' Trump flips out on McConnell in late-night rant after Jan. 6 hearing


Former President Donald Trump went on a massive tirade late Thursday night after the House select committee on the Jan 6th riot concluded their latest public hearing, with Trump ending his night by trashing Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) as a "disloyal sleaze bag!"After the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

Reading the tea leaves, it sure looks like Donald will go down in Georgia first, with the TV trial of the century! When is up for speculation, but it sure looks like the Fulton Co. prosecutor is gonna bushwhack Donald and use top state republicans to fire the bullets on live TV while under oath. It promises to be a 3 ring circus, the battle of Atlanta, as his hardcore fans make a last stand on the courthouse stairs in a cloud of tear gas and hail of rubber bullets. That's just outside the courthouse, inside it will be even wilder, epic reality TV, Donald's final show will be real reality TV, not the fake stuff.

Timing is everything, will she drop the hammer on Donald before the election or after? Will she spook him into running his fake campaign and destroying the GOP's chances to take the house and senate? Once indicted Donald would probably be quickly muzzled by the judge who will own his ass, it will be STFU or jail outside of court and STFU inside the court or I'll tie you to your chair and ball gag you! So timing is important in this case and perhaps others involving Georgia fake electors, I don't believe double jeopardy would apply here with state and federal crimes.


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2022)

*Trump Responds to Hearing With Video of Democrats Refusing Defeat*
Former President Donald Trump overnight shared a video montage showing 10 minutes of Democrats, ranging from former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton to failed Georgia gubernatorial candidate Stacey Abrams, denying the results of elections, including several who questioned his win in 2016.

The video, titled "10 Minutes of Democrats Denying Election Results" was a compilation he shared on his Truth Social page, and came from the website Rumble. It came at the end of several other posts the former president was making during the hearing, including one in which he said that "I had an election Rigged and Stolen from me, and our Country. The USA is going to Hell. Am I supposed to be happy?"

Trump's posts, and the video, came after the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021 attacks at the Capitol — which Trump calls the "Unselect" Committee — held its eighth hearing Thursday night.



https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/donald-trump-jan-6-commission-hearing/2022/07/22/id/1079927/



See, Newsmax did run an article on the J6 hearing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

*Let's talk about Day 8 of the hearings....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Reading the tea leaves, it sure looks like Donald will go down in Georgia first, with the TV trial of the century! When is up for speculation, but it sure looks like the Fulton Co. prosecutor is gonna bushwhack Donald and use top state republicans to fire the bullets on live TV while under oath. It promises to be a 3 ring circus, the battle of Atlanta, as his hardcore fans make a last stand on the courthouse stairs in a cloud of tear gas and hail of rubber bullets. That's just outside the courthouse, inside it will be even wilder, epic reality TV, Donald's final show will be real reality TV, not the fake stuff.
> 
> Timing is everything, will she drop the hammer on Donald before the election or after? Will she spook him into running his fake campaign and destroying the GOP's chances to take the house and senate? Once indicted Donald would probably be quickly muzzled by the judge who will own his ass, it will be STFU or jail outside of court and STFU inside the court or I'll tie you to your chair and ball gag you! So timing is important in this case and perhaps others involving Georgia fake electors, I don't believe double jeopardy would apply here with state and federal crimes.


the "precedent" is that they won't prosecute a SITTING president...doesn't say one fucking thing about a candidate, especially a candidate 2 years + out from the election...and who gives a shit if he cries "it's all political"...it's about fucking politicians, of course it has a political component in it...but being a politician doesn't grant you immunity from prosecution, outside of the oval office, apparently


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 22, 2022)

AG Garland on Charging a Former President: No One Is Above the Law


During a press availability at the Justice Department Attorney General Merrick Garland responds to a question about the political implications of possibly charging former President Donald Trump over the January 6 attack on the Capitol, saying, "No person is above the law in this country... There...




www.c-span.org


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2022)

*Ex-Trump DOJ lawyer Jeffrey Clark hit with legal ethics charges over post-election role*
Jeffrey Clark, a former Justice Department attorney at the center of former President Trump’s attempt to overturn the 2020 election results, was hit Friday with ethics charges alleging that his role in the post-election effort amounted to a breach of legal ethics.

The charges, filed by the D.C. Bar Office of Disciplinary Counsel, sets in motion disciplinary proceedings over allegations that Clark engaged in dishonest conduct and sought to interfere with the administration of justice, and will culminate in findings that could affect Clark’s D.C. law license.
– _Developing_








Ex-Trump DOJ lawyer Jeffrey Clark hit with legal ethics charges over post-election role


Jeffrey Clark, a former Justice Department attorney at the center of former President Trump’s attempt to overturn the 2020 election results, was hit Friday with ethics charges alleging that his rol…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2022)

*‘Fox and Friends’ host after Jan. 6 hearing: Can’t pick and choose ‘which riots are good and bad’*
Fox News host Ainsley Earhardt said the morning after the latest hearing investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection that Congress should also probe the riots that broke out during protests for racial justice across the country during the summer of 2020.

“There’s never an excuse for a riot, but remember the summer of 2020 when there were all those riots?” Earhardt asked on Friday on “Fox and Friends.” “Where are the hearings for all those riots? For people burning buildings and burning businesses. You can’t pick and choose which riot is the good one and which is the bad one. They’re all bad.”

During Thursday night’s prime-time hearing on the events of Jan. 6, the last scheduled for July, several members of former President Trump’s inner circle at the time described the feelings and activities inside the White House during the Capitol attack, particularly Trump’s failure to act.

The testimony and exhibits painted a picture of Trump resisting telling the rioters to go home and his stubborn refusal to say publicly that the election was over.

“Everyone in that room, they’re all against Trump,” Earhardt said. “They’re all anti-Trumpers. Every single one voted to impeach him.”

The committee reported Trump was watching the violence unfold live on Fox News from his private dining room while calling members of Congress to urge them to delay certification of President Biden’s victory. 

Text message records show a number of Fox News personalities including Brian Kilmeade, one of Earhardt’s morning co-hosts, contacting then-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows during the Capitol riot and urging him to have Trump call the mob off.

Fox has taken flak from Democrats and media watchdogs for how it has handled coverage of the Jan. 6 hearings. The network, during the two prime-time hearings, has opted not to preempt its scheduled prime-time opinion lineup and instead air continuous live coverage of the hearings on Fox Business Network.








‘Fox and Friends’ host after Jan. 6 hearing: Can’t pick and choose ‘which riots are good and bad’


Fox News host Ainsley Earhardt said the morning after the latest hearing investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection that Congress should also probe the riots that broke out during protests for ra…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> AG Garland on Charging a Former President: No One Is Above the Law
> 
> 
> During a press availability at the Justice Department Attorney General Merrick Garland responds to a question about the political implications of possibly charging former President Donald Trump over the January 6 attack on the Capitol, saying, "No person is above the law in this country... There...
> ...


Talk is free...start indicting congress people and senators, state AGs, state election commissioners, false electors...build up to the capo de tutti frutti....


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2022)

Missouri Democrats are planning a 'Hawlin' Hawley' virtual 5K race after the GOP senator was shown running from January 6 rioters


The race mocks the Missouri Republican's flight from the US Capitol on January 6, 2021, after he raised his fist in solidarity with protesters.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Talk is free...start indicting congress people and senators, state AGs, state election commissioners, false electors...build up to the capo de tutti frutti....


And by that time it will be election season and the DOJ would not want to look like they are throwing old Donald's election chances.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

printer said:


> “Where are the hearings for all those riots? For people burning buildings and burning businesses. You can’t pick and choose which riot is the good one and which is the bad one. They’re all bad.”


https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/over-300-people-facing-federal-charges-crimes-committed-during-nationwide-demonstrations

https://www.washingtonpost.com/

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2022/02/22/fact-check-thousands-black-lives-matter-protesters-arrested-2020/6816074001/


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/over-300-people-facing-federal-charges-crimes-committed-during-nationwide-demonstrations
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2022/02/22/fact-check-thousands-black-lives-matter-protesters-arrested-2020/6816074001/


pretty sure Ainsley isn't there for her brains  boobs. riots protesting police brutality on people of color vs an insurrection to stop biden from becoming potus??? apples and oranges


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

printer said:


> And by that time it will be election season and the DOJ would not want to look like they are throwing old Donald's election chances.


he threw them himself...there is no chance he will ever be elected again, he doesn't have the support of the republican party, and his personal base can't be over 20-25% of the republican's total base...he would come in a dismal, distant third, at best, if a couple of independents don't beat him, too.
but i didn't say charge trump...yet. i said charge everyone but him...let the guilt by association grow with each conviction, while not directly touching trump...yet.
wait till he loses in 2024, all the better actually, when he clearly loses to at least two other candidates, and has NO power to do fuck all about it except kick his feet and cry like the baby in eraserhead...that will be the time to descend on him like a ton of shit.
actually, at that point, it wouldn't matter much if he was prosecuted or not, by then he will be ruined financially, will have 0 clout with ANYONE, any allies he did have will either be ruined due to their association with him, or imprisoned due to their aiding and abetting his criminal activities. his sole source of income will be bilking the few hard core brain damaged followers he will retain. he'll probably end up living in the guest house of one of his hardcore magats till he dies, alone, poor, ridiculed and derided....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> pretty sure Ainsley isn't there for her brains  boobs. riots protesting police brutality on people of color vs an insurrection to stop biden from becoming potus??? apples and oranges


you hire a pretty moron, and you get pretty moronic statements....


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he threw them himself...there is no chance he will ever be elected again, he doesn't have the support of the republican party, and his personal base can't be over 20-25% of the republican's total base...he would come in a dismal, distant third, at best, if a couple of independents don't beat him, too.
> but i didn't say charge trump...yet. i said charge everyone but him...let the guilt by association grow with each conviction, while not directly touching trump...yet.
> wait till he loses in 2024, all the better actually, when he clearly loses to at least two other candidates, and has NO power to do fuck all about it except kick his feet and cry like the baby in eraserhead...that will be the time to descend on him like a ton of shit


i don't think he runs b/c the thought of him losing twice can't be explained away. 

and like you said, the party is gonna go with desantis i think. they know trump can't win


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you hire a pretty moron, and you get pretty moronic statements....


kayleigh mcenany approves this message


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> pretty sure Ainsley isn't there for her brains  boobs. riots protesting police brutality on people of color vs an insurrection to stop biden from becoming potus??? apples and oranges


I thought that was what Hope Hicks was there for?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

If the democrats can pull off a win in November, they will dust off the independent special counsel law and sic them on the GOP congress people and senators until 2024. Congress can busy itself with changing and creating new laws that will kill the GOP, or at east it's terrorist wing and level the playing field. The DOJ can busy itself with with filling the new domestic terrorist watch list while taking their guns.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I thought that was what Hope Hicks was there for?


trump only picks two kinds of women for anything...they either have to look like miss teen America contestants, or they have to look like his mother...

boy, talk about not aging well

she used to be pretty decent looking, i guess living with a family of thieves and liars takes a toll on you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i don't think he runs b/c the thought of him losing twice can't be explained away.
> 
> and like you said, the party is gonna go with desantis i think. they know trump can't win


Desantis will bide his time, no rush, he will maintain a low profile and raise cash until Donald goes down, probably by year end at the latest. The GOP nominee WILL be asked if he will pardon Trump!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Desantis will bide his time, no rush, he will maintain a low profile and raise cash until Donald goes down, probably by year end at the latest. The GOP nominee WILL be asked if he will pardon Trump!


desatanis won't pardon trump, unless turkey neck mitch wants him to for some mysterious reason, and i'm not sure he would comply..,
trump never listened to his advisors for more than one reason, but the biggest being he's a fucking fool...desantis will ignore his advisors, it it suits his personal agenda to do so, he is a fascist fuck face cocksucker, but he isn't a fool...he is the guy they are refering to when they say "imagine what could have happened if we had a president with trumps morals but wasn't a fucking idiot."... watchdogs should keep their noses up his ass for the rest of his life...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2022)

[


captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The nice thing is his crazy is contained all in one place now media-wise.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I thought that was what Hope Hicks was there for?


Wow we're really going down memory lane..I completely forgot about her.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trump only picks two kinds of women for anything...they either have to look like miss teen America contestants, or they have to look like his mother...
> View attachment 5167881
> boy, talk about not aging well
> View attachment 5167883
> she used to be pretty decent looking, i guess living with a family of thieves and liars takes a toll on you


She was a strong Scottish lady who ruled the roost..a marriage of convenience because they were both misers that liked money- that was the attraction.

Why is she wearing a wedding dress in the top photo? Wonder what event that was? Wedding to Marla?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the democrats can pull off a win in November, they will dust off the independent special counsel law and sic them on the GOP congress people and senators until 2024. Congress can busy itself with changing and creating new laws that will kill the GOP, or at east it's terrorist wing and level the playing field. The DOJ can busy itself with with filling the new domestic terrorist watch list while taking their guns.


That's why we are going to continue to hammer home the Insurrection in September, October..he'll be fucked up so bad, no one will vote him or GOP.


----------



## topcat (Jul 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you hire a pretty moron, and you get pretty moronic statements....


Ainsley Airhead.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That's why we are going to continue to hammer home the Insurrection in September, October..he'll be fucked up so bad, no one will vote him or GOP.


And that’s a good thing 
Martha


----------



## topcat (Jul 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> She was a strong Scottish lady who ruled the roost..a marriage of convenience because they were both misers that liked money- that was the attraction.
> 
> Why is she wearing a wedding dress in the top photo? Wonder what event that was? Wedding to Marla?


It's her burial dress. Loser45 wanted one last dance with her corpse at the funeral.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> She was a strong Scottish lady who ruled the roost..a marriage of convenience because they were both misers that liked money- that was the attraction.
> 
> Why is she wearing a wedding dress in the top photo? Wonder what event that was? Wedding to Marla?


no clue, just a google photo search for trumps mother...i just liked the juxtaposition of their profiles in that picture


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2022)

topcat said:


> It's her burial dress. Loser45 wanted one last dance with her corpse at the funeral.


she does have a mix of Aunt Bea and Kelly Anne Conjob going with that look, huh?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That's why we are going to continue to hammer home the Insurrection in September, October..he'll be fucked up so bad, no one will vote him or GOP.


oh, i think you're wrong...people who support trump don't watch the news, they have no informed ideas, they bought into his shit, and they won't drop that hook till their jaws fall the fuck off...
and republicans in general are the same, they only hear what they want to hear, and ignore everything that doesn't fit their fantasies...
so this will be a close race, and it could be that the democrats lose their already slim margin, because democrats aren't the best about actually turning out to vote...i'm hoping that enough semi intelligent people will be moved to vote against trump and the republicans in general to keep that from happening, but i wouldn't take a bet either way right now...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2022)

The man who would kill his own Vice President..






That's exactly what it was.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2022)

topcat said:


> It's her burial dress. Loser45 wanted one last dance with her corpse at the funeral.


Okay I peed my pants


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Okay I peed my pants


TMI....lol


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh, i think you're wrong...people who support trump don't watch the news, they have no informed ideas, they bought into his shit, and they won't drop that hook till their jaws fall the fuck off...
> and republicans in general are the same, they only hear what they want to hear, and ignore everything that doesn't fit their fantasies...
> so this will be a close race, and it could be that the democrats lose their already slim margin, because democrats aren't the best about actually turning out to vote...i'm hoping that enough semi intelligent people will be moved to vote against trump and the republicans in general to keep that from happening, but i wouldn't take a bet either way right now...


Your hope is basically mine..I also think there will be more movement because Roe outrage..more will register..there's a whole bunch of new dem voters in 2024, just like a bunch of Trumpers will die by 2024.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> TMI....lol


It was really just a drop or two- all my pipes are still in good condition


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And that’s a good thing
> Martha


I hope that someone will see my basic comments and have it inspire them basically.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 22, 2022)

Steve Bannon was found guilty in both contempt of congress counts and faces at least 30 days in jail but could be as much as two years.


----------



## topcat (Jul 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> she does have a mix of Aunt Bea and Kelly Anne Conjob going with that look, huh?


Yeah. One is dead, the other just looks like it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Missouri Democrats are planning a 'Hawlin' Hawley' virtual 5K race after the GOP senator was shown running from January 6 rioters
> 
> 
> The race mocks the Missouri Republican's flight from the US Capitol on January 6, 2021, after he raised his fist in solidarity with protesters.
> ...


bless’em for making the official mug funnier than the satire ones.
I’d buy one of it didnt fund Satan. 
Oh well, maybe a lucky garage sale in a coupla years, get the matched pair with the defense fund beg mug


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> bless’em for making the official mug funnier than the satire ones.
> I’d buy one of it didnt fund Satan.
> Oh well, maybe a lucky garage sale in a coupla years, get the matched pair with the defense fund beg mug


sad part is i bet there will be some maga tard in a truck that will try to run over some of the runners.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> sad part is i bet there will be some maga tard in a truck that will try to run over some of the runners.


I think I am becoming cynical. I’m ambivalent. I don’t want any runners hurt, so no. But it would do a lot of harm to the red brand on the day that it matters, reinforcing that to them violence is legitimate political discourse. That part i want.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 22, 2022)

Better put on another shirt about it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 22, 2022)

Secret Service investigators were scrutinizing the phones of 10 Secret Service personnel that contained metadata showing text messages were sent and received around January 6, 2021, but were not retained.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> sad part is i bet there will be some maga tard in a truck that will try to run over some of the runners.


Open carry...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

Steve never got his wish...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 22, 2022)

This makes me very hopeful that they can start connecting some really important dots in the brainwashing/radicalization campaigns. 

https://www.rawstory.com/baked-alaska-j6-gionet-guilty/?cx_testId=4&cx_testVariant=cx_undefined&cx_artPos=5&cx_experienceId=EXC93HV4HK4I#cxrecs_s


> The federal government has gained access to the social media accounts of the notorious far-right troll and organizer who goes by the online name "Baked Alaska" after Anthime "Tim" Gionet pleaded guilty to Jan. 6 charges on Friday.
> 
> NPR correspondent Tom Dreisbach reported that Gionet pleaded guilty to Parading, Demonstrating, or Picketing in a Capitol Building after he filmed himself entering the Capitol on Jan. 6.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

*Let's talk about the Republican takeaway from the hearings....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It was really just a drop or two- all my pipes are still in good condition


really? when was the last time you were inspected by a qualified plumber? did he get the proper permits first?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2022)

oh get a room


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> bless’em for making the official mug funnier than the satire ones.
> I’d buy one of it didnt fund Satan.
> Oh well, maybe a lucky garage sale in a coupla years, get the matched pair with the defense fund beg mug


the only suitable use would be as a chamberpot...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5167965


is it possible? is there actually a bigger loser than trump?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

More legal opinion, this guy says Garland won't indict Trump before 6 months. The hearings seem to be breaking through to the heartland though.






*Time's Up: Biden DOJ Must Decide On Indicting Trump Soon, Says Top Watergate Prosecutor*
180,939 views Jul 22, 2022 As the Jan. 6 committee presents its final primetime hearing highlighting Donald Trump’s inaction during the insurrection, Watergate task force chief Richard Ben-Veniste speaks out about the timeline for Merrick Garland to indict Donald Trump, telling MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber “He ought to be able to make a decision about whether there’s enough evidence to indict Donald Trump in six months… A decision must be made.”


----------



## ooof-da (Jul 22, 2022)

Bannon calls may be ignored at this point…


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> oh get a room


i wasn't flirting, i was genuinely curious


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wasn't flirting, i was genuinely curious


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

*Let's talk about the memo, Garland, and Trump....*


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More legal opinion, this guy says Garland won't indict Trump before 6 months. The hearings seem to be breaking through to the heartland though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit or get off the pot


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

Trump goes on Truth Social rant after Jan. 6 hearing


Trump took to Truth Social to accuse the panel of spreading “lies” about Jan. 6.




nypost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Shit or get off the pot


Georgia first, great case that is much further along and has the immense benefit of being on TV! It will be the battle of Atlanta on the courthouse steps while Donald freaks out inside on live TV, epic entertainment. Federal trials are not televised, this will break the ice and it is easier to indict a convicted criminal who is already doing time! He will also be convicted in a red state and top republican state officials will testify against him refuting the big lie to his face, on TV  You just know it will get wall to wall TV coverage, even by Foxnews, I hope they get Donald so worked up that they will need to tie him to his chair and ball gag the fucker on live TV!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)

Sentencing at the end of October, I figure he will get the maximum sentence with consecutive terms, 2 years. This case involves the most serious crime in American history and congress had every right to subpoena him over J6. If he wants to shave off some time, he can cut a squeal deal with the DOJ and J6 panel. He knows Donald is going down and this is not the end of his legal problems, he may never get out of prison.






*Convicted: Trump Campaign Chief Bannon Guilty In Jan. 6 Case*
58,608 views Jul 22, 2022 See the moment when news broke that Trump campaign chief Steve Bannon was found guilty on two counts of contempt of Congress. Bannon was convicted by a jury for defying a congressional subpoena and stonewalling the January 6th Committee. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber reports on the case, and gives analysis on what it means for the first Trump aide to be convicted in the January 6th probe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)

*Laurence Tribe: Not If But ‘How Quickly’ AG Garland Should Move Against Trump*
90,055 views Jul 23, 2022 Harvard Law Professor Laurence Tribe joins MSNBC’S Lawrence O’Donnell to explain why “nothing could be more dangerous to the country” than to not hold Donald Trump accountable for his role in the January 6th attack on the Capitol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)

*Lawrence: Trump Was The Commander-In-Chief Of The Insurrection*
140,413 views Jul 23, 2022 MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell breaks down the major takeaways from the final summer hearing by the January 6th Committee, including Chairman Bennie Thompson’s promise that the committee would prove its case against former President Donald Trump beyond doubt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)

It's getting harder for the hardcore Trumpers to run away from the truth about Trump and rest assured, many never will and take their faith in Cheeto Jesus to the grave. Others always knew what he was but did not care and will drop him because he is a loser who can no longer advance their fuzzyheaded "cause". Then there are the others, the duped and used, those who have come to terms with their sin, but will still vote for Trump if he ran again in 2024!

Every GOP candidate will be asked if he would support Trump in 2024 and every republican presidential hopeful and candidate will be asked if he will pardon Trump. Even after he goes to prison in Georgia and is on federal trial, he should still have a lock on at least 20% of their base, maybe 30%!

So here is are some questions:
How much of the republican base will Trump retain going into the 2022 election?
How much of the republican base will Trump retain in 2024, after he is convicted?

How much influence could he have, if he got real pissed off at the republican party for throwing him under the bus and told his base to stay home? Donald is about to have a Helluva time in Georgia with a live TV trial that might involve conspiracy, as well as, election tampering. He will say that the republican governor can shut the trial down, even if he can't and that the republican establishment is out to get him!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)

Donald just said at a rally that they have "weaponized" law enforcement against him.
Does this paint a target on cop's backs? Many of his supporters aren't too bright and don't have a firm grasp on reality. So when Donald says law enforcement has been weaponized against him, he means they are now the enemy and his fans should attack the closest cop! 

I thought law enforcement were his biggest fans...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)

They don't give a fuck about the insurrection or their country, they just want to win, but there are lunatics among them and more than a few!






*Focus Group Reveals ‘Stunning’ Shift In Trump Voters After Jan. 6 Hearings*
275,970 views Jul 22, 2022 Sarah Longwell: “We’ve done nine focus groups of Trump voters since these hearings began. And in four of them, zero of the Republicans in the groups wanted to see Trump run again in 2024. And that is a stunning turnaround from what we were hearing prior to the January 6th hearings.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)

*George Conway Calls B.S. On Cipollone Executive Privilege Claim*
111,279 views Jul 23, 2022 “This was all bulls---,” says George Conway on Pat Cipollone invoking executive privilege in his Jan. 6 testimony. “Anything he said to Meadows would be just as privileged as anything he would say to Trump.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)

"As long as Trump is free, America is not a free country", free countries have the rule of law.






*Top British Broadcaster REACTS in Shock to January 6 Primetime Hearing*
44,345 views Jul 22, 2022 British Broadcaster and Host of The Weekend Show and Five Minute News, Anthony Davis, reflects on Thursday’s primetime January 6 hearing and the precarious state of democracy in the United States. Davis is appalled by the Donald Trump’s actions, as exposed by the January 6 committee, and believes consequences are necessary in order to ensure America’s freedom and global standing.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> bless’em for making the official mug funnier than the satire ones.
> I’d buy one of it didnt fund Satan.
> Oh well, maybe a lucky garage sale in a coupla years, get the matched pair with the defense fund beg mug


Missouri Dems invented it- buy one..support the cause.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? when was the last time you were inspected by a qualified plumber? did he get the proper permits first?


You have a girlfriend you love..one day we shall ride Tennessee trails together!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You have a girlfriend you love..one day we shall ride Tennessee trails together!


so somehow asking about someones plumbing becomes an invitation to...something more?....all of you make a lot of leaps of illogic..some of us are so socially inept that when we ask about your plumbing, we're actually asking about your plumbing, and not making some lewd allusion.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so somehow asking about someones plumbing becomes an invitation to...something more?....all of you make a lot of leaps of illogic..some of us are so socially inept that when we ask about your plumbing, we're actually asking about your plumbing, and not making some lewd allusion.


Lewd allusions are few in my life these days. I express no regret.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/jul/22/donald-trump-supporters-january-6-hearings

this is exactly what i am talking about, the hearings mean shit to these people, the truth means shit to these people...they KNOW their truth already, and anything that doesn't fit into their tightly knit narrative of lies, half truths, and misconceptions...is fake news.
you can shove a funnel up their asses, force the truth into them rectally till it runs out of their ears, and they'll get up, take a shit, and go directly back to the same bullshit ideas and fascist rhetoric...
you'll never change them, all you can hope for is slowly re-educating their children. it will probably take 4 or 5 generations, and kicking republicans off of school boards...but they could be brought back to reason, even with racist, sexist, fascist parents perverting them into junior brown shirt scouts.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/jul/22/donald-trump-supporters-january-6-hearings
> 
> this is exactly what i am talking about, the hearings mean shit to these people, the truth means shit to these people...they KNOW their truth already, and anything that doesn't fit into their tightly knit narrative of lies, half truths, and misconceptions...is fake news.
> you can shove a funnel up their asses, force the truth into them rectally till it runs out of their ears, and they'll get up, take a shit, and go directly back to the same bullshit ideas and fascist rhetoric...
> you'll never change them, all you can hope for is slowly re-educating their children. it will probably take 4 or 5 generations, and kicking republicans off of school boards...but they could be brought back to reason, even with racist, sexist, fascist parents perverting them into junior brown shirt scouts.


I'm not looking to change anyone, but you notice the typical Trumper Troll lasts two posts? His lie is greeted with truth; so many sound bytes, so little time. IMHO the J6 hearings are to present the truth by people that were there, under oath. Anyone who was there and would like to testify about all that missing Trump time..those SS texts'? Step right up and raise your right hand..no? I didn't think so.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I'm not looking to change anyone, but you notice the typical Trumper Troll lasts two posts? His lie is greeted with truth; so many sound bytes, so little time.


Yeah but one good twenty-poster late in the season will see the whole pod through til spring, cruising the icy silence to the fat days of tard breeding season.


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I'm not looking to change anyone, but you notice the typical Trumper Troll lasts two posts? His lie is greeted with truth; so many sound bytes, so little time. IMHO the J6 hearings are to present the truth by people that were there, under oath. Anyone who was there and would like to testify about all that missing Trump time..those SS texts'? Step right up and raise your right hand..no? I didn't think so.


Actually the Trumpers here are bombarded by a huge left wing support group and pounded into submission. Other web sites are the opposite and any liberal is pounded out the door. It all depends on the site really and who has more of who.


----------



## printer (Jul 23, 2022)

*Bannon Preparing Appeal for Contempt Conviction*
Steve Bannon, a onetime adviser to former President Donald Trump, informed Fox News' Tucker Carlson on Friday that he plans to appeal his recent contempt of Congress conviction.

"I think the law is with us in a number of situations," Bannon said. "I think some of this is really going to be adjudicated — maybe even higher than the appellate courts. I'm feeling very confident that we're 100% right on the law, but I'm going to fight this all the way."

The statement came after Bannon was found guilty of the charges for refusing to comply with a subpoena from the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot.

Bannon told Carlson that federal judge Carl Nichols "took away every possible defense" he could have levied after he ruled against the former adviser's executive privilege rights.

"We didn't even put on a defense," Bannon stated. "We had an opening argument and a closing argument."

Sentencing for Bannon is set for October, with both counts carrying a minimum penalty of 30 days in prison and a maximum of one year.


https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/stevebannon-contemptcharges-conviction/2022/07/22/id/1080032/



Appeal until November?


----------



## printer (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so somehow asking about someones plumbing becomes an invitation to...something more?....all of you make a lot of leaps of illogic..some of us are so socially inept that when we ask about your plumbing, we're actually asking about your plumbing, and not making some lewd allusion.


Are you saying she should see Urologist?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Are you saying she should see Ur …?


thank you. Pure sixth-grade mirth is fun, and sixth-grade mirth with multiple adult undercurrents is a rare treat.


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2022)

Slow news day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

fuckers got me excited for a couple of seconds...it was only a debate... 
Trump and Pence duel in Arizona
i thought it was gonna be pistols at 20 paces...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)

Secret Service identified potential missing text messages on phones of 10 individuals | CNN Politics

*First on CNN: Secret Service identified potential missing text messages on phones of 10 individuals*

CNN — 
Secret Service investigators were scrutinizing the phones of 10 Secret Service personnel that contained metadata showing text messages were sent and received around January 6, 2021, but were not retained, two sources told CNN.

The scrutiny came after the Department of Homeland Security inspector general asked for the text records last year of 24 individuals at the Secret Service who were involved in January 6, but only one text had been produced. After the issue spilled into public view this month, the inspector general launched a criminal investigation into the matter, and lawmakers demanded answers from the Secret Service to go back and find out what happened to the texts that may have been deleted.

But the Secret Service’s internal investigation ground to a halt after a July 20 letter from the DHS inspector general informed the agency there was an ongoing criminal investigation, directing the Secret Service to stop its own probe.

Investigators had been working to determine whether the content of the text messages sent by the 10 personnel contained relevant information that should have been preserved, the sources said. Among the 24 Secret Service personnel under scrutiny, 10 other Secret Service personnel had no text messages, and three had only personal records, according to the sources.

The details of scrutiny of messages from 10 Secret Service personnel caps an extraordinary week of turmoil for the agency, which started with the inspector general demanding answers about potential missing texts and led to a congressional subpoena and a criminal investigation into the matter.

The text messages at issue may have been deleted when the agency conducted a data migration of phones that began January 27, 2021. According to a letter sent from the Secret Service to the House select committee investigating the insurrection, which has also sought messages around January 6 from the Secret Service, the inspector general asked for records from the 24 personnel in June 2021 – more than two months after the migration had been completed.

Members of the House select committee have stressed their belief the agency should have done more to preserve records prior to the migration, citing a January 16, 2021, letter from congressional committees to multiple agencies, including the FBI and the Department of Homeland Security Office of Intelligence and Analysis, instructing them to preserve records related to January 6.

An appendix to that letter instructed the head of the intelligence an analysis office, Joe Maher, to circulate that request among relevant DHS components, which could, in theory, include the Secret Service.

Anthony Guglielmi, a spokesman for the Secret Service, told CNN the agency conducted an eight-hour search Thursday of various internal message systems to try to determine if the January 16 request was sent to the Secret Service. No record of that letter ever reached the Secret Service, he said.

A source familiar with the matter told CNN that the heads of the details of both former President Donald Trump and the former Vice President Mike Pence, Robert Engel and Tim Giebels, respectively, are among the 24 personnel whose text messages were requested for review by the inspector general. It’s not known whether Engel and Giebels are included in the 10 personnel whose phones contained metadata showing text messages.

Engel and Giebels did not respond to CNN requests for comment.

Before the inspector general’s letter this week, the Secret Service had told the House January 6 committee that it was engaged in “extensive efforts” to determine whether any messages were lost and if they were recoverable, including pulling metadata and interviewing the 24 agency personnel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)

*Let's talk about the Secret Service, deleted texts, fear, and reason....*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2022)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/trump-claims-persecution-of-him-would-immediately-stop-if-he-decided-not-to-run-for-political-office/?intcid=CNI-00-10aaa3b

really? why doesn't he try it and see if he's right? because he's the peice of shit that he always has been.


----------



## printer (Jul 23, 2022)

*Trump slams ‘RINO coward’ Bowers for testifying in Jan. 6 hearing*
Former President Trump called Arizona state House Speaker Rusty Bowers (R) a “RINO coward,” using the acronym for “Republican in name only,” and reiterated his support for his endorsed candidate who is vying for a state Senate seat against Bowers.

“Rusty Bowers is a RINO coward who participated against the Republican Party in the totally partisan unselect committee of political thugs and hacks the other day and disgraced himself, and he disgraced the state of Arizona,” Trump said during a rally held in the Grand Canyon State for several of his endorsees. 

“David Farnsworth is going to do a fantastic job. And importantly, I have to say, you have so many advantages. That would be the guy I’d most like to run against ‘cause this guy’s bad news,” Trump added, referring to Bowers’s opponent for the Arizona state Senate’s 10th legislative district, whom the former president has endorsed.

Bowers gave testimony before the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot last month in which he disagreed with Trump’s claims that Bowers told him that Trump had won the state of Arizona in 2020 and that the election had been rigged.

“Anywhere, anyone, anytime has said that I said that the election was rigged, that would not be true,” Bowers said as he testified before the committee in June.

The Arizona House Speaker also told the panel that Rudy Giuliani had told him that Trump’s allies did not have specific evidence showing that election fraud had been committed during the last presidential election.

“And I don’t know if that was a gaffe or maybe he didn’t think through what he said, but both myself and others in my group … both remember that specifically, and afterwards we kind of laughed about it,” Bowers said.

The Arizona GOP executive committee earlier this week voted to censure Bowers. 

“The @AZGOP Executive Committee formally censured Rusty Bowers tonight— he is no longer a Republican in good standing & we call on Republicans to replace him at the ballot box in the August primary. Full press release from AZGOP coming soon,” Kelli Ward, chair of the Arizona Republican Party, tweeted this week.

While Trump was stumping for his endorsed Arizona candidates, including gubernatorial candidate Kari Lake (R) on Friday, former Vice President Mike Pence was stumping for his endorsed candidate in the governors’ race, Karrin Taylor Robson (R), the same day.

According to NBC News, Bowers attended a campaign event for Robson on Friday.








Trump slams ‘RINO coward’ Bowers for testifying in Jan. 6 hearing


Former President Trump called Arizona state House Speaker Rusty Bowers (R) a “RINO coward,” using the acronym for “Republican in name only,” and reiterated his support for his endorsed …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)

*I Helped Investigate Watergate. The Secret Service Texts Are Like Nixon's Lost Tapes.*
189,059 views Jul 22, 2022 Former Defense secretary William Cohen, who served as a Republican senator and played a critical role in the Watergate hearings, offers his perspective on the Jan. 6 Committee hearings, and expresses why he believes former President Trump to be unfit to serve.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Jul 23, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


>


I want to know what Adam Sandler had to say in that episode clipped here (he was/is an alleged big supporter, but check my “facts”), and watching Charlie Sheen talk about his disdain for Trump was pretty neat considering his own controversial past.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Jul 23, 2022)

[


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/jul/22/donald-trump-supporters-january-6-hearings
> 
> this is exactly what i am talking about, the hearings mean shit to these people, the truth means shit to these people...they KNOW their truth already, and anything that doesn't fit into their tightly knit narrative of lies, half truths, and misconceptions...is fake news.
> you can shove a funnel up their asses, force the truth into them rectally till it runs out of their ears, and they'll get up, take a shit, and go directly back to the same bullshit ideas and fascist rhetoric...
> you'll never change them, all you can hope for is slowly re-educating their children. it will probably take 4 or 5 generations, and kicking republicans off of school boards...but they could be brought back to reason, even with racist, sexist, fascist parents perverting them into junior brown shirt scouts.


Agreed, sadly


----------



## MAGpie81 (Jul 23, 2022)

There are many resistors to this Stupid.
If you gotta ask, you don’t deserve an answer


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to MAGA Attack on Capitol Officer after Jan 6 Hearing*
91,512 views Jul 23, 2022 Texas Paul reacts to the scene outside the Capitol the night of the primetime January 6 hearing in which January 6 conspiracy theorists attacked DC Police Officer Michael Fanone, who helped protect the Capitol on that infamous day. Texas Paul exposes the roots of these conspiracy movements and why these extremists feel more emboldened than ever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2022)

*See George Conway's reaction to Trump's reported plan if he wins again*
83,576 views Jul 24, 2022 George Conway reacts to Axios reporting that Trump and his allies are secretly making plans to fire thousands of career civil servants and install Trump loyalists if he wins the presidential election in 2024.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2022)

*Liz Cheney accuses Trump of historic misconduct*
69,578 views Jul 24, 2022 Rep. Liz Cheney (R-WY), the Jan. 6 panel co-chair told CNN she believes Trump has engaged in "the most serious misconduct of any president in the history of our nation."


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Liz Cheney accuses Trump of historic misconduct*
> 69,578 views Jul 24, 2022 Rep. Liz Cheney (R-WY), the Jan. 6 panel co-chair told CNN she believes Trump has engaged in "the most serious misconduct of any president in the history of our nation."


She had Brett Bair losing his mind this morning on Fox 
She is a force for Americans


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 24, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> She had Brett Bair losing his mind this morning on Fox
> She is a force for Americans


If she does end up losing her seat and wants, I think she would be a solid appointment for Biden to make somewhere.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2022)

*Secret Service Driver Hires Trump-World Lawyer*
19,598 views Jul 24, 2022 The January 6 Committee says three members of the Secret Service had retained private attorneys even before DHS opened a criminal investigation into the agency’s deleted text messages. Hugo Lowell, Congressional reporter for the Guardian, and former U.S. Attorney Barb McQuade joined American Voices with Alicia Menendez to discuss the “very serious” destruction of data.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> If she does end up losing her seat and wants, I think she would be a solid appointment for Biden to make somewhere.


she still holds a lot of republican views, don't think she's an ally outside of this fight.
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/washington-secrets/cheney-rejects-public-campaign-financing-warns-it-would-fund-mtg
a level playing field means a level playing field for everyone. even fucking idiots. if they win on a level field, then their constituents deserve them. we'll just have to work at isolating the damage they can cause.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> she still holds a lot of republican views, don't think she's an ally outside of this fight.
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/washington-secrets/cheney-rejects-public-campaign-financing-warns-it-would-fund-mtg
> a level playing field means a level playing field for everyone. even fucking idiots. if they win on a level field, then their constituents deserve them. we'll just have to work at isolating the damage they can cause.


I agree, but at the same time I would trust her to not sell out if she was appointed to an ambassadorship somewhere.

I wouldn't want to see her in charge of combating climate change or corporate tax reform or anything, but do think that she has proven herself on the right side of standing up for our democracy.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 24, 2022)

Liz Cheney 2024


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 25, 2022)

This thread is nearly a year old and Trump still not charged? Amazing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> This thread is nearly a year old and Trump still not charged? Amazing.


He's needed by the democrats for the 2022 election, after that he will be dealt with. Right now he is doing useful work in dividing the republicans and throwing them into disarray, they have to carry him like a millstone around their necks into the election.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 25, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Okay I peed my pants


They make underwear for that I’ve heard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

*Mary Trump: J6 Reaction - "Trump Chose Not to Act, His Circle is Shrinking by the Second."*
6,641 views Jul 23, 2022 Mary Trump: J6 Reaction - "Trump Chose Not to Act, His Circle is Shrinking by the Second."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 25, 2022)

Liz Cheney is no hero, she just hates Trump more than the democrats. If she was ever elected to president she would usher in the same one party fascist christian authoritarian government that Stinky wanted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

I republican base doesn't read the Wall Street Journal, if they can read at all! Tucker and Hannity won't turn on him, Murdoch make too much money from the suckers, just like Trump, Rupert scams them too. The FOX news division can only spin reality so much before they spin off into outer space.






*Conservative outlets turn on Trump after Jan. 6 revelations*
173,288 views Jul 25, 2022 The New York Post and the Wall Street Journal, both controlled by Rupert Murdoch, published harshly critical editorials of former President Donald Trump in the wake of the latest public hearing by the House select committee investigating the January 6, 2021, attack on the US Capitol.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5169401


That's why you see a lot of Trump bumper stickers, it's pot smokers who don't want to get pulled over by the cops, or people driving out of state for abortions.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> she still holds a lot of republican views, don't think she's an ally outside of this fight.
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/washington-secrets/cheney-rejects-public-campaign-financing-warns-it-would-fund-mtg
> a level playing field means a level playing field for everyone. even fucking idiots. if they win on a level field, then their constituents deserve them. we'll just have to work at isolating the damage they can cause.


There is no level playing field with the constituents being tugged this way, then that, by skilled communicators with the money to keep minting tasty lies. I will wager that if you took a census of MTG’s district and asked the right questions, you’ll find that most who voted for her believe a lot of nonsense, which is the way the folks in suits like it. 

That is because there is money in it.
Take the money out of the equation. 

Should the Democrats gain enough power, I wonder if these possible laws might help.

1) All lobbyists must record how much they gave whom, and must donate a matching amount to this nation’s public schooling system. 

2) Churches are defined as lobbyists. 

3) find some way to make dark money less of either


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There is no level playing field with the constituents being tugged this way, then that, by skilled communicators with the money to keep minting tasty lies. I will wager that if you took a census of MTG’s district and asked the right questions, you’ll find that most who voted for her believe a lot of nonsense, which is the way the folks in suits like it.
> 
> That is because there is money in it.
> Take the money out of the equation.
> ...


Countries with the least corruption tend to have the strongest laws against the influence of money on politics. Dark money is a problem, so is a SCOTUS that ruled money is speech, it's like saying the richer you are, the more votes you get or can get for your stooge. If the democrats can pack the court and or get rid of some of the asshole justices like Thomas, Citizens United is one law that needs to be overturned. Make lobbying illegal and the housing market in DC would collapse!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

I hope they keep dropping video clip turds on Donald a couple of times a week to keep the story alive in the media. Even Secret Service agent testimony to investigators.






*Jan. 6 Committee Releases Testimony On Lines Cut From Trump's Speech The Day After Capitol Riot*
70,311 views Jul 25, 2022 Rep. Elaine Luria, D-Va., released new video from the January 6 committee of testimony from Trump White House officials testifying on the speech the former president gave the day after the Capitol riot, including what lines were cut.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

*Kinzinger: Secret Service, Ginni Thomas Told Media They'll Talk To Us. Our Doors Are Open.*
281,821 views Jul 25, 2022 Rep. Adam Kinzinger joins Jonathan Lemire to discuss next steps for the Jan. 6 committee, including their hope to speak with Ginni Thomas and the Secret Service, hopefully voluntarily.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope they keep dropping video clip turds on Donald a couple of times a week to keep the story alive in the media. Even Secret Service agent testimony to investigators.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Yesterday is a hard word for me."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

*Let's talk about Season 2 of the Jan 6 hearings....*


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2022)

topcat said:


> "Yesterday is a hard word for me."


All his failures live there. Tomorrow has none. It is that man’s concept of the savior, since it makes all of yesterday’s betrayals (it’s never his fault, never) redeemed and all good again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> All his failures live there. Tomorrow has none. It is that man’s concept of the savior, since it makes all of yesterday’s betrayals (it’s never his fault, never) redeemed and all good again.


Donald's alternate reality force field is about the run up against the legendary immovable object at the speed of light. There should be lot's of shit flying in all directions, along with fireworks and loud noises. When his usefulness ends, Donald will end up in prison along with quite a few other assholes. I wonder what his body count will be in the end, there will be many lawyers among the suckers. I wonder if the DOJ will indict him for wire fraud over the stop the steal scam and freeze his war chest!  That would be an easy case to make too.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald's alternate reality force field is about the run up against the legendary immovable object at the speed of light. There should be lot's of shit flying in all directions, along with fireworks and loud noises. When his usefulness ends, Donald will end up in prison along with quite a few other assholes. I wonder what his body count will be in the end, there will be many lawyers among the suckers. I wonder if the DOJ will indict him for wire fraud over the stop the steal scam and freeze his war chest!  That would be an easy case to make too.


I am not counting my chickens until convictions. Not even indictments are accepted at this point. 

Your massive contributions on the topic are written to look like reason, but when I inspect, I find sentiment. This means that the argument of reason is distorted by current feelings that are different from the sentiment that sedimented one or two years ago. To this outside observer, this appears as “the goalposts” never being fixed, always precessing on more than one axis. So forgive me if I regard your declarations in re pandemic, war or insurrection as “factually incomplete and presented with overconfidence”, and the prognostications as largely losing wagers.

This could be much different if you openly analyzed your fails instead of litterboxing them. Then again … these glass walls are awesome for pitching practice …


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There is no level playing field with the constituents being tugged this way, then that, by skilled communicators with the money to keep minting tasty lies. I will wager that if you took a census of MTG’s district and asked the right questions, you’ll find that most who voted for her believe a lot of nonsense, which is the way the folks in suits like it.
> 
> That is because there is money in it.
> Take the money out of the equation.
> ...


well, that was sort of my point, that Cheney doesn't want campaign reform, or a level field, and using "you could be funding mtg" isn't a good answer...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about Season 2 of the Jan 6 hearings....*


this is exactly what i am hoping for...if the democrats can get solid control of the house AND the senate for 2 years and get some legislation passed that actually helps people, helps families, it will make them MUCH more viable in 24...if we get both houses again in 24, they can have the presidency, we'll keep them tied up in so much legislaton they hate that their veto hand will have a permanent cramp...and they won't get one goddamned thing passed for the entire administration, let them experience a little obstructionism from the other side. and all the while, we'll be codifying privacy rights bills, voting rights bills, and campaign reform laws...effectively nullifying a good portion of the fuckery their packed court of supreme perjurers will attempt


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2022)

From 4h ago
*Judge blocks Georgia DA from investigating Trump 'fake elector'*
*The criminal inquiry into Donald Trump’s efforts to overturn his election defeat by Joe Biden in Georgia has hit a speed bump. *
In what the Atlanta Journal Constitution calls “a surprise decision and a significant rebuke” of Fulton county district attorney *Fani Willis*, superior court judge *Robert McBurney* said Monday she cannot pursue her investigation of state senator *Burt Jones.*





Fani Willis. Photograph: John Bazemore/AP
Jones was one of the 16 secretive “fake electors” who were lined up to fraudulently certify a Trump victory in the state he lost to Biden in 2020 by almost 12,000 votes.
McBurney granted a motion by Jones, a Republican running for Georgia lieutenant governor, to remove Willis and her team from looking into his role in the scandal, citing the fact Willis hosted a campaign fundraiser last month for Jones’s now opponent, Democrat *Charlie Bailey*.
McBurney wrote:
An investigation of this significance, garnering the public attention it necessarily does and touching so many political nerves in our society, cannot be burdened by legitimate doubts about the district attorney’s motives.
The district attorney does not have to be apolitical, but her investigations do.
As a consequence, an alternative prosecutor must now decide whether to continue treating Jones as “a target” of the investigation, as Willis designated the 16 “fake electors” last week, and whether to charge him with criminal misdeeds.
The Georgia inquiry is widely seen as one of the best chances of holding Trump liable for his “big lie” that the election was stolen from him, and efforts to alter the result, which included the deadly 6 January Capitol insurrection.
Earlier this month, the Georgia prosecutors issued subpoenas for several members of Trump’s legal team, including South Carolina’s Republican senator *Lindsey Graham* and former New York city mayor *Rudy Giuliani* to testify.
On Monday, CNN reported, Georgia governor *Brian Kemp*, who has clashed frequently with Trump over the state’s certification of Biden’s victory, gave recorded testimony to a grand jury assisting the investigation.
The inquiry has focused in part on an infamous phone call Trump made to Georgia secretary of state *Brad Raffensperger *after the 2020 election urging him to “find” the number of votes the outgoing president needed to win the state.

Actually not nearly as bad as i was anticipating. I'm fairly sure she could find another prosecutor willing to investigate him, and it keeps the weasel from slipping free later, as the noose tightens.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's why you see a lot of Trump bumper stickers, it's pot smokers who don't want to get pulled over by the cops, or people driving out of state for abortions.


This is what they're thinking about.



Wonder what a big 'L' in the crosshair means? next to the flag they got themselves covered..what do the green and red stripe mean?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> This is what they're thinking about.
> 
> View attachment 5169536
> 
> Wonder what a big 'L' in the crosshair means? next to the flag they got themselves covered..what do the green and red stripe mean?


L is for Leupold, a well known optics maker(rifle scopes)
the green and red stripe is supposed to mean you show support for military and fire fighters, the blue is for law enforcement...dunno if there is a "clandestine" meaning or not


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am not counting my chickens until convictions. Not even indictments are accepted at this point.
> 
> Your massive contributions on the topic are written to look like reason, but when I inspect, I find sentiment. This means that the argument of reason is distorted by current feelings that are different from the sentiment that sedimented one or two years ago. To this outside observer, this appears as “the goalposts” never being fixed, always precessing on more than one axis. So forgive me if I regard your declarations in re pandemic, war or insurrection as “factually incomplete and presented with overconfidence”, and the prognostications as largely losing wagers.
> 
> This could be much different if you openly analyzed your fails instead of litterboxing them. Then again … these glass walls are awesome for pitching practice …


The future is uncertain, but when we are speaking of probabilities, the chances are high that Donald will be indicted and convicted according to most legal experts. The delays in investigations by the DOJ and J6 panel are suggestive of political motives, at least to me. This puts the whole hot mess into election season and the GOPs lap.

As for prophecy, ya win some ya lose some, In the Ukraine war I choose a side and I'm not an impartial observer, same for US politics, on one side you have liberal democracy and on the other you have fascists and authoritarians. I've been observing American society and learning a lot these past few years on your journey with Donald to the bottom. I find it fascinating that almost half of American voters are enthralled with this obvious POS and speculating on reasons.

Ukraine will win the war, according to expert opinion and the only reason they are not winning it quicker is we have been holding back on arms. There may be a variety of reasons for this, avoiding nuclear war and destroying Russia's economy and military. In any case the conflict opens up many new possibilities in the region. I editorialize, shoot me!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> From 4h ago
> *Judge blocks Georgia DA from investigating Trump 'fake elector'*
> *The criminal inquiry into Donald Trump’s efforts to overturn his election defeat by Joe Biden in Georgia has hit a speed bump. *
> In what the Atlanta Journal Constitution calls “a surprise decision and a significant rebuke” of Fulton county district attorney *Fani Willis*, superior court judge *Robert McBurney* said Monday she cannot pursue her investigation of state senator *Burt Jones.*
> ...


She hardly needs him to prosecute Trump, if he is a fake elector though, the DOJ could indict him too. This is part of her expanded investigation, it also gives her a chance to slow down Trump's ride to Hell a bit, while she tries to build a bigger conspiracy case against the fake electors. The more people she indicts, the more who will want to squeal for a deal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

*Judge blocks Georgia DA from developing case against Trump ally*
240,926 views Jul 25, 2022 A Georgia judge blocked Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis from investigating Burt Jones, a Republican state senator, as part of the investigation into efforts by former President Donald Trump and his allies to overturn the 2020 presidential election in that state. Jones is one of 16 fake Trump electors who signed on to the "unofficial electorate certificate" in a plan to subvert the Electoral College in the 2020 election.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's needed by the democrats for the 2022 election, after that he will be dealt with. Right now he is doing useful work in dividing the republicans and throwing them into disarray, they have to carry him like a millstone around their necks into the election.


So the law is being controlled by politicians for their own gain?
Shouldn't the law and politics be separate?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> This is what they're thinking about.
> 
> View attachment 5169536
> 
> Wonder what a big 'L' in the crosshair means? next to the flag they got themselves covered..what do the green and red stripe mean?


logo for Leupold hunting optics 
(edit) sorry Rog


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> This is what they're thinking about.
> 
> View attachment 5169536
> 
> Wonder what a big 'L' in the crosshair means? next to the flag they got themselves covered..what do the green and red stripe mean?


I see fishing and camping stuff, but no Maga tells


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I see fishing and camping stuff, but no Maga tells


It’s a trap
They fill the gas can with sugar water 
In case it’s stolen


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It’s a trap
> They fill the gas can with sugar water
> In case it’s stolen


“just in case” yeast packet in glove compartment


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “just in case” yeast packet in glove compartment


I may or may not have an idea or two about fermentation


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 25, 2022)

Grand jury subpoenas to two AZ lawmakers show breadth of DOJ probe into Trump “false electors” bid, seeking comms w/ “any representative or agent of Trump or his campaign” or 12 boosters incl Ellis, Kerik, Giuliani, Epshteyn, Eastman, Clark according to the Washington Post.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

*Marc Short subpoenaed & testifies to grand jury; J6 committee may soon subpoena Ginni Thomas*

42,972 views Jul 25, 2022 Things are heating up on the justice front. New reporting reveals that Marc Short, former Chief of Staff to former Vice President Mike Pence, was subpoenaed to a federal grand jury investigating the insurrection, and Short testified last Friday. 

It seems that the January 6 House select committee is in for a penny AND in for a pound, indeed, in for a ton. Rep. Liz Cheney announced that if Ginni Thomas, spouse of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, refuses to appear voluntarily for testimony, they may be forced to subpoena her. 

This video reviews the importance of breaking barriers and setting precedent by subpoenaing Ginni Thomas, as well as Mike Pence and members of Congress, and compelling them to testify about the evidence they have regarding the insurrection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2022)

*Let's talk about Team Pence and Marc Short talking to a grand jury....*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


Unbelievable


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am not counting my chickens until convictions. Not even indictments are accepted at this point.
> 
> Your massive contributions on the topic are written to look like reason, but when I inspect, I find sentiment. This means that the argument of reason is distorted by current feelings that are different from the sentiment that sedimented one or two years ago. To this outside observer, this appears as “the goalposts” never being fixed, always precessing on more than one axis. So forgive me if I regard your declarations in re pandemic, war or insurrection as “factually incomplete and presented with overconfidence”, and the prognostications as largely losing wagers.
> 
> This could be much different if you openly analyzed your fails instead of litterboxing them. Then again … these glass walls are awesome for pitching practice …


gasp

Do you mean to say that Trump was not tried and imprisoned four years ago as DIY predicted back then?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Unbelievable


She's telling it true.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


that tiny bit at the end: a younger Cheney?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It’s a trap
> They fill the gas can with sugar water
> In case it’s stolen


anyone who steals that peice of shit should be forced to drive it the rest of their lives as punishment


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


funny shit...but if you replaced her with marginal traitor queen...not so funny anymore...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

you know, i think it's high time for some domestic terrorism laws. when the democrats have firm control of both houses, they really need to pass some heavy duty laws, and start some serious internal security investigations. within a year or so they could totally wipe out all of the major militia groups that pretend to be patriots while practicing sedition and making threats. 
imagine all the fascist fucks in florida getting locked up, it would destroy the entire miami dade government, which is desantis's private little army...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know, i think it's high time for some domestic terrorism laws. when the democrats have firm control of both houses, they really need to pass some heavy duty laws, and start some serious internal security investigations. within a year or so they could totally wipe out all of the major militia groups that pretend to be patriots while practicing sedition and making threats.
> imagine all the fascist fucks in florida getting locked up, it would destroy the entire miami dade government, which is desantis's private little army...


Federal hate crime and domestic terrorist laws would ensnare many of them and remove their guns, that should provoke more, who will then lose their guns too! People who make threats to public figures and officials should be easier to catch and every cellphone or sim card sold, should go with a picture taken of the buyer and a ID (that you can vote with ). Same for guns too, there's that voter ID again!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Federal hate crime and domestic terrorist laws would ensnare many of them and remove their guns, that should provoke more, who will then lose their guns too! People who make threats to public figures and officials should be easier to catch and every cellphone or sim card sold, should go with a picture taken of the buyer and a ID (that you can vote with ). Same for guns too, there's that voter ID again!


it would be a lot easier, safer way to disarm one of the most dangerous segments of our society...as you arrest them, search their homes and properties, seizing all weapons and ammunition...i'm pretty sure that such seizures would lead to further federal firearms charges in many cases, as ghost guns, bump stocks, and auto converted weapons will be found...


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it would be a lot easier, safer way to disarm one of the most dangerous segments of our society...as you arrest them, search their homes and properties, seizing all weapons and ammunition...i'm pretty sure that such seizures would lead to further federal firearms charges in many cases, as ghost guns, bump stocks, and auto converted weapons will be found...


Not to mention all the kiddie porn that these sick fucks will likely be hoarding.

And domestic abuse. A lot of that too. They really are as bad as cult leaders, just on a smaller scale.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it would be a lot easier, safer way to disarm one of the most dangerous segments of our society...as you arrest them, search their homes and properties, seizing all weapons and ammunition...i'm pretty sure that such seizures would lead to further federal firearms charges in many cases, as ghost guns, bump stocks, and auto converted weapons will be found...


In Canada we named the proud boys as terrorists weeks after J6, they originated here, at least the name did. Domestic terrorism is terrorism and it is well defined in the law. Being designated a terrorist has serious implications, including having your bank accounts and assets seized, not being able to own a gun is also among the restrictions.









Canada Formally Declares Proud Boys a Terrorist Group (Published 2021)


The designation could see bank accounts linked to the group frozen and assets seized, while also expanding police investigative powers.




www.nytimes.com





People who threaten public officials and figures are terrorists too, as are those who attack others for political purposes. Hate crimes ensnare the racists, bigots and emotionally unstable and they all go on the same list. If states can make people go around to their neighbors and confess they are child molesters, then those convicted and on the terrorist watch list can have to do the same.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> If she does end up losing her seat and wants, I think she would be a solid appointment for Biden to make somewhere.


Many dems are switching party in Wyoming to keep her.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope they keep dropping video clip turds on Donald a couple of times a week to keep the story alive in the media. Even Secret Service agent testimony to investigators.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder what surprise we'll have this October?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Wonder what surprise we'll have this October?


there's going to end up being so much shit revealed that they'll have to print a handbook to keep it all clear, with cross references and foot notes...

didn't notice at first, but look at the front of that book, just slightly right and below center...i see a demonic skull...in fact, it looks like there are arcane runes all over that book...how appropriate...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> gasp
> 
> Do you mean to say that Trump was not tried and imprisoned four years ago as DIY predicted back then?


I believe that right around then, our contact with other narratives in this quantum destiny-bundle went completely opaque. Somewhere he is, but not in our narrative*. I wish we could have asked about unintended consequences. 

*at least not in mine. Almost certainly not in yours. DIY is a little deeper in the quantum fuzz from my vantage, so ~shrug~


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's going to end up being so much shit revealed that they'll have to print a handbook to keep it all clear, with cross references and foot notes...
> View attachment 5170000
> didn't notice at first, but look at the front of that book, just slightly right and below center...i see a demonic skull...in fact, it looks like there are arcane runes all over that book...how appropriate...


I see a penis, but I see them everywhere


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> that tiny bit at the end: a younger Cheney?


It's really sad that those who are doing jobs that we pay them for deserve the Medal of Freedom (suggested for Pence). When did we start the practice of congratulating for not being Fascist in a Democracy?


----------



## printer (Jul 26, 2022)

*DC man who assaulted police on Jan. 6 sentenced to five-year prison term*
A Washington, D.C.-area man has been sentenced to five years in prison for assaulting police officers during the Jan 6, 2021, attack at the Capitol. 

Mark K. Ponder was sentenced on Tuesday in a D.C. court after pleading guilty to assaulting three police officers during the insurrection, according to a Department of Justice (DOJ) news release.

Court documents state that at approximately 2:31 p.m. on Jan. 6, Ponder ran out from the crowd of other rioters who stormed the West Plaza of the building to swing a long, thin pole at a Capitol Police officer in the area.

Ponder’s action resulted in the officer’s riot shield, which he used to protect himself, breaking into two pieces, with part of the pole Ponder used flying off to the side.

Moments after heading back into the rioting crowd, Ponder rearmed himself with a new, thicker pole that was colored with red, white and blue stripes. The DOJ said that around 2:32 p.m., he used the new weapon to assault another Capitol police officer, who also blocked the move with his riot shield.

At approximately 2:48 p.m., Ponder joined a rioting crowd that faced off against a line of Metropolitan Police Department (MPD) officers at the Capitol’s Upper West Terrace, using the same striped pole to swing at the MPD line and strike a police officer in the shoulder. 

Ponder’s sentencing comes after authorities have arrested more than 850 individuals for their involvement in the Capitol insurrection, which resulted in the deaths of five people. Two hundred and sixty of those individuals have been charged with assaulting or impeding law enforcement on that day.

Ponder, 56, was arrested by authorities roughly two months after the insurrection, pleading guilty to assaulting, resisting or impeding officers using a dangerous weapon in April. 

In addition to his five-year prison sentence, Ponder must pay restitution of $2,000 and will be placed on supervised release for three years following the end of his prison term, the DOJ said.








DC man who assaulted police on Jan. 6 sentenced to five-year prison term


A Washington, D.C.-area man has been sentenced to five years in prison for assaulting police officers during the Jan 6, 2021, attack at the Capitol. Mark K. Ponder was sentenced on Tuesday in…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> L is for Leupold, a well known optics maker(rifle scopes)
> the green and red stripe is supposed to mean you show support for military and fire fighters, the blue is for law enforcement...dunno if there is a "clandestine" meaning or not


Thank you. That's why I asked. For a layman it could be misconstrued in our current political climate of guns, guns, guns.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's really sad that those who are doing jobs that we pay them for deserve the Medal of Freedom (suggested for Pence). When did we start the practice of congratulating for not being Fascist in a Democracy?


it started in the early 90s, when psychologist convinced everyone that telling kids that came in last place that they were still winners was a good idea...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2022)

printer said:


> *DC man who assaulted police on Jan. 6 sentenced to five-year prison term*
> A Washington, D.C.-area man has been sentenced to five years in prison for assaulting police officers during the Jan 6, 2021, attack at the Capitol.
> 
> Mark K. Ponder was sentenced on Tuesday in a D.C. court after pleading guilty to assaulting three police officers during the insurrection, according to a Department of Justice (DOJ) news release.
> ...


Perp walk.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it started in the early 90s, when psychologist convinced everyone that telling kids that came in last place that they were still winners was a good idea...


I must say we didn't have that shit but we know how to survive. Just walking downtown today, I noticed all those youngsters with their nose in their phones..they expect you to move so they can continue walking unencumbered and without looking up. That doesn't fly..I'll stand there until they look up and move the fuck out of my way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Wonder what surprise we'll have this October?


Hopefully the J6 panel will drop one October surprise a day on Donald and his crew as they preach the big lie. Let's hope for an indictment finally in Georgia, timed for maximum impact, to blow the GOP wide open just before the election. Donald ain't running for any office this cycle, despite what he might say and is fully indictable the day before election day. He still has another month or more of Primaries to fuck with inside the GOP, promoting unelectable loyalists in their primaries and attacking other candidates. They wanna run on Foxnews created and spun culture wars issues, he wants to refight 2020 and can be easily manipulated into it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5169622


Because that's what they want however there are plenty of Civil War Reenactments..just join one and have at it!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hopefully the J6 panel will drop one October surprise a day on Donald and his crew as they preach the big lie. Let's hope for an indictment finally in Georgia, timed for maximum impact, to blow the GOP wide open just before the election. Donald ain't running for any office this cycle, despite what he might say and is fully indictable the day before election day. He still has another month or more of Primaries to fuck with inside the GOP, promoting unelectable loyalists in their primaries and attacking other candidates. They wanna run on Foxnews created and spun culture wars issues, he wants to refight 2020 and can be easily manipulated into it.


Some of the best legal minds in Congress are on the J6; there is a strategy to this and I can't wait for it to continue to unfold.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

Great, explain why Trump hasn't been indicted over the obstruction of justice mentioned in the Mueller report, or witness tampering and intimidation on a dozen occasions. As they say, justice delayed is justice denied, but there are good reasons for delay, while staying inside the boundaries of the law. These to an extent are political crimes and must be tried in the court of public opinion too and accountability is also at the ballot box, not just in court.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Garland Vows Everyone Responsible For Jan. 6 Will Be Held Accountable*
79,235 views Jul 26, 2022 In an exclusive interview with Lester Holt, Attorney General Merrick Garland said that all parties responsible for the Jan. 6 insurrection will be held criminally accountable. When pressed by Holt if former President Trump could be included in that, even if he is a presidential candidate once again, Garland deflected, saying any person responsible would be held accountable.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> I see a penis, but I see them everywhere


i flashed on a Honduran tamal.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I believe that right around then, our contact with other narratives in this quantum destiny-bundle went completely opaque. Somewhere he is, but not in our narrative*. I wish we could have asked about unintended consequences.
> 
> *at least not in mine. Almost certainly not in yours. DIY is a little deeper in the quantum fuzz from my vantage, so ~shrug~


ah yes, so true

Quantum mechanics. At every nexus, where two or more outcomes are possible, both occur and two or more realities go forward. DIY lives in different reality than I. In mine, Trump was not charged and convicted of crimes four years ago. He was not impeached and removed from office (twice) Trump did lose the election in 2020 and did not prevail in his attempted coup. At each and every point, the opposite outcome is also true and different realities go forward.

So it would seem that RIU is a portal through which people living in different realities are able to communicate.

This explains a lot.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about Season 2 of the Jan 6 hearings....*


It's the Trump Train Wreck- you just can't look away..including most Republicans..mission accomplished!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> ah yes, so true
> 
> Quantum mechanics. At every nexus, where two outcomes are possible, both occur and two realities go forward. DIY lives in different reality than I. In mine, Trump was not charged and convicted of crimes four years ago. He was not impeached and removed from office (twice) Trump did lose the election in 2020 and did not prevail in his attempted coup. At each and every point, the opposite outcome is also true and different realities go forward.
> 
> ...


I too live in one with the Teflon Traitor.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am not counting my chickens until convictions. Not even indictments are accepted at this point.
> 
> Your massive contributions on the topic are written to look like reason, but when I inspect, I find sentiment. This means that the argument of reason is distorted by current feelings that are different from the sentiment that sedimented one or two years ago. To this outside observer, this appears as “the goalposts” never being fixed, always precessing on more than one axis. So forgive me if I regard your declarations in re pandemic, war or insurrection as “factually incomplete and presented with overconfidence”, and the prognostications as largely losing wagers.
> 
> This could be much different if you openly analyzed your fails instead of litterboxing them. Then again … these glass walls are awesome for pitching practice …


Sentiment is what makes the writer..what is a story without?- I too enjoy dreaming of a day..the day. So I enjoy it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> ah yes, so true
> 
> Quantum mechanics. At every nexus, where two outcomes are possible, both occur and two realities go forward. DIY lives in different reality than I. In mine, Trump was not charged and convicted of crimes four years ago. He was not impeached and removed from office (twice) Trump did lose the election in 2020 and did not prevail in his attempted coup. At each and every point, the opposite outcome is also true and different realities go forward.
> 
> ...


Well now way back in the days of innocence most folks figured the courts and to an extent politics operated by certain "rules", many unspoken. I never realized the republicans were so broken as a party and as human beings, neither did a lot of other people. According to the rules in 2015, Trump should have been impeached in his first year, however the grip he has on the republican base only became apparent over time and several jaw dropping episodes.

In spite of everything I still have faith in America and it's institutions, though it has been shaken, when I start saying Trump will get away with it, that's when you'll know I've given up on you. If it wasn't for Trump screwing up so badly with covid and being such a POS, he'd still be president. He caught covid a few weeks before an election that was his to lose and he managed to do it and lose 2 seats in Georgia for the senate too. Hopefully Herschel will help the democrats keep one of those seats, he was Donald's doing and Donald is continuing to do it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Sentiment is what makes the writer..what is a story without?- I too enjoy dreaming of a day..the day.


i am not arguing for an absence of sentiment. I am arguing that sentiment has no place in a reasoned discourse. Too many commit the fallacy of treating sentiment as equivalent to reason. Result: a history of human suffering of frightening constancy. The US is a bubble of relative welfare in the storm sea of history, and it seems to be imploding.

I really don’t wanna learn plowing behind oxen. Not counting nuclear potlatch, this is as bad as i can see it getting. Between extreme politics and the weather turning mean, I can see us knocked back to rhe eighteenth century, but with ancient smartphones long silenced, and rainbowy storage media (and perhaps a stone-dead tamagotchi) in a few family strongboxes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> ah yes, so true
> 
> Quantum mechanics. At every nexus, where two or more outcomes are possible, both occur and two or more realities go forward. DIY lives in different reality than I. In mine, Trump was not charged and convicted of crimes four years ago. He was not impeached and removed from office (twice) Trump did lose the election in 2020 and did not prevail in his attempted coup. At each and every point, the opposite outcome is also true and different realities go forward.
> 
> ...


you know we're all the people living in shitty realities, the people living in good realities don't have time to waste on this kind of shit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> ah yes, so true
> 
> Quantum mechanics. At every nexus, where two or more outcomes are possible, both occur and two or more realities go forward. DIY lives in different reality than I. In mine, Trump was not charged and convicted of crimes four years ago. He was not impeached and removed from office (twice) Trump did lose the election in 2020 and did not prevail in his attempted coup. At each and every point, the opposite outcome is also true and different realities go forward.
> 
> ...


Seems the quantum probabilities are arranging into a matrix. Garland is making moves that are bound to scare Donald into announcing his run 2 years early.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

*‘Department Of Justice Began Eyeing Trump’ Slowly Washington Post Reporter Says*
4,641 views Jul 26, 2022 In the latest news on Jan. 6 investigations, The Washington Post reports that the Justice Department is looking into former president Donald Trump's actions as part of a criminal probe, according to four people familiar with the situation. Carol Leonnig of The Washington Post, who reported on this breaking news story, and MSNBC legal analyst Paul Butler, join The ReidOut to discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

Looks like Joe is poking the stick at Trump and he must be looking to provoke him to announce his run for president in 2024. Recent legal news could have more of a effect on that decision however.






*Biden Bites Back At Trump | Zerlina.*
15,179 views Jul 26, 2022 Shermichael Singleton and Molly Jong-Fast weigh in on President Biden’s latest remarks on former President Trump and January 6th.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

*'In Prep For Prosecution': DOJ's Grand Jury Questioning 'Dominated' By Trump WaPo Says*
28,669 views Jul 27, 2022 Washington Post Investigative Reporter Carol Leonnig joins MSNBC's Lawrence O'Donnell to discuss her reporting that the Justice Department is investigating Donald Trump’s actions in its January 6th criminal probe. Leonnig noted her sources say the questioning of grand jury witnesses was laser-focused on Trump.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Joe is poking the stick at Trump and he must be looking to provoke him to announce his run for president in 2024. Recent legal news could have more of a effect on that decision however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That name always sets my train of thought to Serleena aka Germinator 2.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2022)

*Why Mark Meadows May Have More Criminal Exposure Than Trump (And Why Trump Should Worry)*
1,620 views Jul 27, 2022 Ryan Goodman, former special counsel at the Department of Defense and co-editor-in-chief of Just Security, talks about Donald Trump's criminal exposure for his actions and role in January 6th, and the potentially greater criminal exposure of his former chief of staff, Mark Meadows, which raises the possibility of Meadows flipping on Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

If they are trying to bury them in irrelevant documents they are trying to hide things and they won't succeed. I'm surprised the head of the SS still has that fat job at snapchat he's suppose to move into, they have a morals clause in those contracts. He probably has a contract signed, but at the first sign of legal troubles they will use the morals clause to fire him. I can see a lot of online heat building to can Murry, if it looks like he's in shit or is indicted. Being Tony Ornado's friend appeared to be his only qualification for the job, Tony apparently had better prospects and passed it up when Trump offered the position to him.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Secret Service Dumps 'Hundreds Of Thousands Of Documents' On January 6th Committee*
111,661 views Jul 27, 2022 Rep. Zoe Lofgren, member of the January 6th Committee, talks about her questions and concerns about the Secret Service and its inspector general and reveals that the agency dumped hundreds of thousands of documents on the committee Tuesday morning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

I wouldn't expect indictments for Donald anytime soon, we are still some ways out from the general election and there are still many primaries to go, including Cheney's in August. I hope after she loses her primary, she runs as an independent, the democrats probably can't win it even if she divides the right. The heat is building on Donald and if he is gonna be spooked into announcing a run it should be soon. I'd like them to indict him for wire fraud over the stop the steal fundraising, they have a case for freezing his war chest and if he is convicted, seizing it. I suppose that could come later, but it would sure make Donald howl if he lost his cash cow, he's paying all those witness lawyers who are obstructing justice and suborning perjury, as well as other mounting legal expenses from that fraudulently obtained money.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*What AG Garland Told Lester Holt That Should Make Trump Worry*
141,846 views Jul 27, 2022 Harvard Law Professor Laurence Tribe, who taught Merrick Garland when he was in law school, joins MSNBC's Lawrence O'Donnell to explain what he learned from the attorney general's interview with NBC News's Lester Holt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

*‘Justice Has Been Obstructed’ In Missing Secret Service Texts*
70,043 views Jul 27, 2022 Jim Helminski, fmr. Deputy Assistant Director of the Secret Service, joins MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss the text message policy of the Secret Service after the agency tells The Last Word its policy is not to text government business.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they are trying to bury them in irrelevant documents they are trying to hide things and they won't succeed. I'm surprised the head of the SS still has that fat job at snapchat he's suppose to move into, they have a morals clause in those contracts. He probably has a contract signed, but at the first sign of legal troubles they will use the morals clause to fire him. I can see a lot of online heat building to can Murry, if it looks like he's in shit or is indicted. Being Tony Ornado's friend appeared to be his only qualification for the job, Tony apparently had better prospects and passed it up when Trump offered the position to him.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


It's time to put the SS on notice, EVERYONE will be investigated, and those that deserve it will be prosecuted along with everyone else who aided and abetted trumps miserably failed coup attempt. I wonder if it ever occurs to secret service agents that they're protecting the integrity and honor of a man who has neither? And who is corrupting their integrity and honor? What little they have left, anyway.

send them a notice that if they can't sort things a little better, ALL of their records will be seized for analyses by security professionals, with no exception, and that ANY irregularities will be made public...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> i am not arguing for an absence of sentiment. I am arguing that sentiment has no place in a reasoned discourse. Too many commit the fallacy of treating sentiment as equivalent to reason. Result: a history of human suffering of frightening constancy. The US is a bubble of relative welfare in the storm sea of history, and it seems to be imploding.
> 
> I really don’t wanna learn plowing behind oxen. Not counting nuclear potlatch, this is as bad as i can see it getting. Between extreme politics and the weather turning mean, I can see us knocked back to rhe eighteenth century, but with ancient smartphones long silenced, and rainbowy storage media (and perhaps a stone-dead tamagotchi) in a few family strongboxes.


I believe it to always have been this way..it's just now with Social Media everything's on a jumbotron..even regular news reports on them..what went viral?.how many haters is the news of the day now?

What did we talk about before Social Media?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *‘Justice Has Been Obstructed’ In Missing Secret Service Texts*
> 70,043 views Jul 27, 2022 Jim Helminski, fmr. Deputy Assistant Director of the Secret Service, joins MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss the text message policy of the Secret Service after the agency tells The Last Word its policy is not to text government business.


Somehow deleted, yet always there..I bet it's on a server somewhere. Nothing is ever permanently gone..it's how bad do you want and what will you pay? I think I paid $3k years ago to get a Level 3 or 4.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> It's time to put the SS on notice, EVERYONE will be investigated, and those that deserve it will be prosecuted along with everyone else who aided and abetted trumps miserably failed coup attempt. I wonder if it ever occurs to secret service agents that they're protecting the integrity and honor of a man who has neither? And who is corrupting their integrity and honor? What little they have left, anyway.
> 
> send them a notice that if they can't sort things a little better, ALL of their records will be seized for analyses by security professionals, with no exception, and that ANY irregularities will be made public...


Trump like lawyers, got them in shit and corrupted them too, Donald would be fascinated by who had the guns (power) around him and would be probing for weaknesses among them, it's what he does. It will mean a house cleaning of the SS from top to bottom and everything will become known. I'm sure these clowns had enemies among the professionals in the service and they will be less reluctant to talk, plus ya never know about those text messages, all radio and cell traffic around the capitol could be recorded by someone and might be decrypted later. These guys will be under oath by several congressional committees, the FBI and grand juries, even the national archives wants a crack at their asses. Considering Donald took boxes of them home and used to flush so many documents that it took him several flushes to get rid of them and Meadows had a bond fire of files in the fireplace, or so it is said!

Hey what about those secret documents Donald had at Mar logo along with 15 boxes of other documents? If a secret service agent ever did that he would be wearing orange in the crowbar hotel ASAP. Shit these guys will be hung for deleting texts on their phones, while others on the government payroll will not, what about the text messages of the WH staff? All of them, were they deleted too? Where are the burner phones and who used them?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Somehow deleted, yet always there..I bet it's on a server somewhere. Nothing is ever permanently gone..it's how bad do you want and what will you pay? I think I paid $3k years ago to get a Level 3 or 4.


Memory used in phones if often difficult to delete completely unless it is over written, much can be recovered. Also radio and cell traffic is likely recorded by someone in the capitol area, but not decrypted. The potential is there for it to be broken out and decrypted at some point in the future, if it already hasn't been. The point is, when they put these guys under oath, they won't know what the investigators know, or might come to know and are much less likely to lie. I think the investigation will center around Tony Ornado and his buddy the director of the SS, who got his job because he was Tony's buddy. Tony moved on to an executive job in the SS and those two would have had the power to pull this shit off in the post J6 environment.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 27, 2022)

The fake elector scheme is what will take him down.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 27, 2022)

I think it is worth also noting that it is very likely that the dickheads in the Secret Service are known, and generalizing it to the entire department is one of those future trolls to be used to distrust institutions.


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2022)

*Former Pentagon chief: Trump gave no order to prepare troops before Jan. 6*
Former acting Defense Secretary Christopher Miller told the House panel investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol that then-President Trump gave no orders to prepare troops before that day.

In testimony shared by the committee Tuesday evening, Miller was asked about an assertion made by former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows that as many as 10,000 National Guard troops were told to be “on the ready” that day.

Miller said he was “never given any direction or order or knew of any plans of that nature.”

“Obviously, we had plans for activating more folks, but that was not anything more than contingency planning,” he added. “There was no official message traffic or anything of that nature.”

Trump and his allies have insisted that he made orders to have National Guard troops ready before Jan. 6.

Miller was responding to a claim Meadows made in a Fox News interview a month after the riot, in which he implied that Trump was “very vocal” in making sure there were “plenty of National Guard.”

“As many as 10,000 National Guard troops were told to be on the ready by the secretary of Defense. That was a direct order from President Trump. And yet here’s what we see is, there’s all kinds of blame going around, but yet not a whole lot of accountability,” Meadows said at the time.

When specifically asked about whether there was a direct order from Trump to have Guard troops ready, Miller said there was not.

“There was no order from the president,” he told the House select committee.

The testimony comes a week after the panel held its final public hearing of the summer, making the case that the former president chose not to act during more than three hours of the Capitol siege.

At the hearing last week the committee shared testimony from Gen. Mark Milley, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, who recalled how he felt about Trump not issuing orders to deploy the National Guard. 

“You’re the commander in chief. You’ve got an assault going on on the Capitol of the United States of America,” Milley said. “And there’s nothing? No call? Nothing? Zero?”








Former Pentagon chief: Trump gave no order to prepare troops before Jan. 6


Former acting Defense Secretary Christopher Miller told the House panel investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S. Capitol that then-President Trump gave no orders to prepare troops before …




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> What did we talk about before Social Media?


life, dreams, plans, problems, goals...the same things we talk about now...it's not what you talk about, it's how you talk about it...
when you're having a face to face conversation with someone, you have to practice a little control, you can't call them a horse's ass and tell them that their parentage is suspect, because you probably live in close proximity to them, have to deal with them on a regular basis, probably even get along with them in general.
same for local businesses, if you can rate them anonymously, you can let loose about every little thing that bothers you, real and imagined...when someone you know asks your opinion about a local business you both know the owner of, you may not be quite so brutally honest.
the internet has killed social civility.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I think it is worth also noting that it is very likely that the dickheads in the Secret Service are known, and generalizing it to the entire department is one of those future trolls to be used to distrust institutions.


It appears to be centered around Ornado and his buddy who is head of the SS, along with a few other bad apples who Trump helped to expose. I'm sure they have many enemies among the professionals and I can't see Pence's security detail being happy about nearly being murdered by a mob! It would be accurate to say Trump corrupted certain elements in the service, spotting weaknesses and exploiting them is what Donald does, just look at all the lawyers he's screwed and will send to jail!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> life, dreams, plans, problems, goals...the same things we talk about now...it's not what you talk about, it's how you talk about it...
> when you're having a face to face conversation with someone, you have to practice a little control, you can't call them a horse's ass and tell them that their parentage is suspect, because you probably live in close proximity to them, have to deal with them on a regular basis, probably even get along with them in general.
> same for local businesses, if you can rate them anonymously, you can let loose about every little thing that bothers you, real and imagined...when someone you know asks your opinion about a local business you both know the owner of, you may not be quite so brutally honest.
> the internet has killed social civility.


Bingo! That's why we must go back and end the filibuster- leadership will guide themselves accordingly and give themselves pause with the knowledge that the opposite team will get a turn again..the gridlock ended with 51.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> The fake elector scheme is what will take him down.


That was bad..imposters ready to go.

I hope the J6 steps on his parade right through to 2024, when ever new facts come to light.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I hope the J6 steps on his parade right through to 2024, when ever new facts come to light.


At the risk of being called a naysayer.........I doubt that will happen.
I think the Dems will lose the House in November.........so by Jan. 21, 2023 the J6 committee will cease to exist.
Fortunately the existing DOJ will still be around until Jan. 20, 2025.


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Bingo! That's why we must go back and end the filibuster- leadership will guide themselves accordingly and give themselves pause with the knowledge that the opposite team will get a turn again..the gridlock ended with 51.


No, the team in power will pass every law to tilt the game in their favor. If the other team gets in they will work to eliminate what the previous government has done and tilt the game their way. The will not be thinking, "We better be nice otherwise the other guys may not be nice."


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2022)

*Judge: Bannon can argue to throw out contempt charges after conviction*
A federal judge on Wednesday said he would give Stephen Bannon’s lawyers an opportunity to argue for the dismissal of criminal contempt of Congress charges, of which the former Trump White House adviser was convicted by a jury last week.

U.S. District Judge Carl Nichols denied Bannon’s motion for an outright acquittal on the charges but said in a brief order Wednesday that he would allow the defense team to further argue their motion to dismiss the indictment after they were prevented from calling members of the House Jan. 6 select committee to testify at last week’s trial.

Nichols said he “would benefit from further briefing” on the issue and ordered Bannon’s lawyers to submit a filing by Aug. 5.

The judge had previously denied the defense team’s motion to allow testimony from all nine members of the select committee at trial. But he expressed reservations about the decision and indicated in recent weeks that he would be willing to revisit the matter.

The constitution’s Speech or Debate Clause generally shields members of Congress from being compelled to testify in court proceedings. Bannon’s lawyers argued earlier this month that immunity is in tension with Bannon’s constitutional rights as a criminal defendant in a case over whether he unlawfully defied a committee subpoena.

“Mr. Bannon respectfully argues that because [select committee members] set in motion the prosecution of Mr. Bannon, they should not have been allowed to retreat behind the Speech or Debate Clause when evidence of their actions (and their testimony concerning the same) are directly relevant to Mr. Bannon’s charges, and essential to securing his Fifth and Sixth Amendment rights,” Bannon’s lawyers wrote in a filing earlier this month.

The defense team has argued Bannon was denied a fair trial when Nichols foreclosed the possibility of subpoenaing lawmaker testimony. They declined to call any witnesses to testify before a jury last week.

The jury convicted Bannon on two contempt counts after hearing from just two witnesses during the weeklong trial. They spent less than three hours deliberating before reaching a verdict on Friday.








Judge: Bannon can argue to throw out contempt charges after conviction


A federal judge on Wednesday said he would give Stephen Bannon’s lawyers an opportunity to argue for the dismissal of criminal contempt of Congress charges, of which the former Trump White Ho…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> It's time to put the SS on notice, EVERYONE will be investigated, and those that deserve it will be prosecuted along with everyone else who aided and abetted trumps miserably failed coup attempt. I wonder if it ever occurs to secret service agents that they're protecting the integrity and honor of a man who has neither? And who is corrupting their integrity and honor? What little they have left, anyway.
> 
> send them a notice that if they can't sort things a little better, ALL of their records will be seized for analyses by security professionals, with no exception, and that ANY irregularities will be made public...


imo that bit if passive aggression says seize’m now or earlier!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

*Legal analyst: Indicators pointing to 'severe legal peril' for Trump*
70,365 views Jul 27, 2022 CNN legal analyst Norman Eisen breaks down US Attorney General Merrick Garland's remarks on the status of the Department of Justice's criminal probe into January 6 and why it points to "severe legal peril" for former President Donald Trump.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Judge: Bannon can argue to throw out contempt charges after conviction*
> A federal judge on Wednesday said he would give Stephen Bannon’s lawyers an opportunity to argue for the dismissal of criminal contempt of Congress charges, of which the former Trump White House adviser was convicted by a jury last week.
> 
> U.S. District Judge Carl Nichols denied Bannon’s motion for an outright acquittal on the charges but said in a brief order Wednesday that he would allow the defense team to further argue their motion to dismiss the indictment after they were prevented from calling members of the House Jan. 6 select committee to testify at last week’s trial.
> ...


ommfg can't these low life pieces of shit just lay the fuck down and die?
they have to thrash around theatrically and cause as much collateral damage as they can on their way out, because all the damage they have caused so far just isn't fucking enough...


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2022)

*DOJ says its obtained new search warrant for Eastman’s phone*
Federal prosecutors told a judge on Wednesday they have obtained a new search warrant directed at John Eastman, a lawyer who advised former President Trump on a scheme to overturn the 2020 election results, whose phone was seized by investigators last month.

Responding to a federal lawsuit Eastman filed challenging the seizure, Justice Department officials gave new details about their probe into his records and said they have worked to avoid infringing on any attorney-client privilege issues implicated by the search.

“The United States is in possession of Plaintiff’s cell phone, as well as a manual screen capture of certain contents of the device obtained by an agent not associated with the investigation team,” the prosecutors wrote in a court filing in New Mexico federal district court. 

“Plaintiff’s cell phone and the manual screen capture currently are in Northern Virginia, in the possession of federal agents with the Department of Justice, Office of Inspector General. On July 12, 2022, a federal agent obtained a second federal search warrant from the U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia that authorizes review of the contents of Plaintiff’s cell phone and the manual screen capture.”

The filing was submitted by Matthew Graves, the U.S. Attorney for D.C., and Thomas Windom, a federal prosecutor who has been detailed to oversee aspects of the DOJ’s Jan. 6 investigation.
The prosecutors said the DOJ has implemented a “filter protocol” to prevent investigators from reviewing potentially privileged records and that Eastman’s lawyers have been informed about the measure.

Federal law enforcement executed search warrants on Eastman and Jeffrey Clark, the former DOJ official who Trump had nearly installed as acting attorney general, on the same day last month in one of the most overt signs that the department had escalated its investigation into Trump’s inner circle.

Eastman is asking a federal judge to order his phone be returned and that investigators be blocked from conducting a search while his case proceeds.








DOJ says it’s obtained new search warrant for Eastman’s phone


Federal prosecutors told a judge on Wednesday they have obtained a new search warrant directed at John Eastman, a lawyer who advised former President Trump on a scheme to overturn the 2020 election…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2022)

*Trump, National Guard and Jan. 6: The Truth*
If former President Donald Trump's word is not enough, an official Capitol Police timeline and Pentagon memo also back up his assertion that he authorized the use of the National Guard in the days before the Jan. 6 Capitol breach.

Trump and several of his aides have steadfastly maintained he offered to send at least 10,000 National Guard troops to Washington to aid in crowd control, but his overture was rejected by Congress and D.C. officials.

That version of events has been disputed by the House Jan. 6 select committee — composed entirely of Democrats and Republicans who have criticized Trump. That group has alleged Trump that ultimately instigated what it terms an "insurrection," and committee members argue there is no evidence Trump made such an authorization for National Guard troops, or that anyone stood in the way of an order if one was made.



https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/capitol-national-guard-security/2022/07/26/id/1080453/


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> It's time to put the SS on notice, EVERYONE will be investigated, and those that deserve it will be prosecuted along with everyone else who aided and abetted trumps miserably failed coup attempt. I wonder if it ever occurs to secret service agents that they're protecting the integrity and honor of a man who has neither? And who is corrupting their integrity and honor? What little they have left, anyway.
> 
> send them a notice that if they can't sort things a little better, ALL of their records will be seized for analyses by security professionals, with no exception, and that ANY irregularities will be made public...


That should be the normal course of business IMO. No option. They are paid very well. If they can't take the scrutiny then buh bye, we can get better civil servants with better screening methods.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump, National Guard and Jan. 6: The Truth*
> If former President Donald Trump's word is not enough, an official Capitol Police timeline and Pentagon memo also back up his assertion that he authorized the use of the National Guard in the days before the Jan. 6 Capitol breach.
> 
> Trump and several of his aides have steadfastly maintained he offered to send at least 10,000 National Guard troops to Washington to aid in crowd control, but his overture was rejected by Congress and D.C. officials.
> ...


Newsmax is missing some important details, such as Gen. Miller's testimony under oath.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump, National Guard and Jan. 6: The Truth*
> If former President Donald Trump's word is not enough, an official Capitol Police timeline and Pentagon memo also back up his assertion that he authorized the use of the National Guard in the days before the Jan. 6 Capitol breach.
> 
> Trump and several of his aides have steadfastly maintained he offered to send at least 10,000 National Guard troops to Washington to aid in crowd control, but his overture was rejected by Congress and D.C. officials.
> ...


"Trump and several of his aides have steadfastly maintained he offered to send at least 10,000 National Guard troops to Washington to aid in crowd control, but his overture was rejected by Congress and D.C. officials.:





There is no record or other evidence that Trump made that offer or that Pelosi rejected it.









PolitiFact - No evidence Pelosi ‘rejected’ Trump’s authorization for ‘20,000 National Guard’ before Jan. 6 attack


Twenty million Americans tuned in June 9 as the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the U.S




www.politifact.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

*Breaking Down DOJ's Investigation into Trump’s Actions As Part Of Jan. 6 Probe*
28,846 views Jul 27, 2022 Washington Post national investigative reporter Carol Leonnig and former Acting Solicitor General Neal Katyal discuss Leonnig’s reporting that DOJ is honing in on Trump’s involvement in the fake electors scheme and has also obtained phone records from Trump insiders


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2022)

Well Glenn can have sex with his wife again! He was getting his shorts in a real knot there for a spell, but most experts were expressing concern too, which is probably why Garland spoke. I still think it will be awhile before Donald is actually indicted, but he and those around him must be getting pretty paranoid. Knock on their doors real hard at 6 AM, if ya wanna make em shit in bed!  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Important new data points indicate DOJ does, in fact, have Donald Trump in its criminal sights*
17,849 views Jul 27, 2022 Blockbuster reporting in the Washington Post reveals several data points that lead to the inescapable conclusion that Donald Trump is under criminal federal investigation. Investigative reporter Carol Leonnig and other WAPO reporters revealed that witnesses are being questioned in the federal grand jury about Donald Trump's statements, his conduct, his conversations with his lawyers, etc. Additionally, reporting shows that grand jury subpoenas have been issue to Arizona state legislators compelling the disclosure of all documents and communications "to, from, with" or about "any member, employee, or agent of Donald J. Trump." Finally, WAPO reported that back in April, federal prosecutors subpoenaed phone records of Trump's former Chief of Staff Mark Meadows and other administration officials. This is an ominous sign not only for Trump but for Ginni Thomas, wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, given her text communications with Meadows urging him to overturn the results of the presidential election.

Here's some of what these data points tell us about the state of DOJ's criminal investigation of the crimes of Donald Trump.


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Newsmax is missing some important details, such as Gen. Miller's testimony under oath.


Yes, they have been known to take articles from other news sources and leave out bits that change the nature of the article. Just posted it as it shows what they are feeding the Magmas.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Newsmax is missing some important details, such as Gen. Miller's testimony under oath.


when a headline contains the T-word …


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2022)

Trump asks appeals court for immunity from January 6 civil suits


In February, a federal judge ruled that Trump could be sued over the Capitol riot, a decision the former president is appealing.



www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

*Let's talk about the emails about the Trump's electors....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

*Trump's Rogues' Gallery Of 'Bad Lawyers' Could Be Key To DOJ Probe Of Jan. 6*
54,884 views Jul 28, 2022 Joyce Vance, former U.S. attorney, talks about why Donald Trump's lawyers could be important sources of information to Justice Department investigators, and explains what it means that the DOJ is investigating Trump's actions but not Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

*DOJ Ready To Hold T**** Criminally Responsible For Jan 6 | Dems Want A Different Candidate In 2024*
658,071 views Jul 28, 2022 Attorney General Merrick Garland has made it clear he intends to hold the former president responsible for any crimes related to the insurrection, and recent polling shows a majority of Democrat voters are hoping the current president won't run again in 2024.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Seen flying over Mar a Lago yesterday


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

I would love to see some accountability from Giggling Kamalya and the rest of the Woke for supporting the hundreds of criminals rioting the months before. especially the supposed to be males with man buns and the young white dumb females yelling in black police officers faces.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> I would love to see some accountability from Giggling Kamalya and the rest of the Woke for supporting the hundreds of criminals rioting the months before. especially the supposed to be males with man buns and the young white dumb females yelling in black police officers faces.


 Tissue?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> I would love to see some accountability from Giggling Kamalya and the rest of the Woke for supporting the hundreds of criminals rioting the months before. especially the supposed to be males with man buns and the young white dumb females yelling in black police officers faces.


That's been looked into and the narrative is bullshit, the real threat to national security comes from right wing domestic terrorists, FBI statistics and reports back this up. The sacking of the capitol demonstrated why there needs to be a domestic terrorist watch list and take the guns away from those on it. That should trigger those violent libs with man buns! Take their guns for making threats, and for hate crimes against minorities, cellphones and video can help to bust them, just like the over 800 Trumpers that were caught at the capitol, not a liberal or man bun among them, just a bunch of suckers and lunatics. It looked like they emptied the contents of a state mental hospital onto the capitol steps.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

The same FBI that tried to get some guys to kidnap a governor. Yea I trust them completely.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> The same FBI that tried to get some guys to kidnap a governor. Yea I trust them completely.


Well they are going after Trump now and it sure looks like they have the Teflon Don by the balls. They are trying to wait a bit longer until they indict him, because he's doing such a wonderful job fucking up the republican primaries and already lost them the senate. I can see why he's still running around, as soon as he's indicted by the feds or in Georgia, the judge will own Trump's ass and would most likely muzzle him and the show would be over. If they try him in Georgia, it will be on TV and should be quite the show, a real 3 ring circus with the battle of Atlanta on the courthouse steps!


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Yes I see you have been watching CNN. Lmao, you go ahead and hold your breath on that. Hunter is going down soon, and will bring daddy with him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Yes I see you have been watching CNN. Lmao, you go ahead and hold your breath on that. Hunter is going down soon, and will bring daddy with him.


And you haven't even been watching Foxnews! What right wing sewer have you been driven to drink from now?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Yes I see you have been watching CNN. Lmao, you go ahead and hold your breath on that. Hunter is going down soon, and will bring daddy with him.


Send money to Trump 
Show your confidence in that lol


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

I do, as much as I can. I will also vote for him as many times as I can also.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And you haven't even been watching Foxnews! What right wing sewer have you been driven to drink from now?


No I do not watch Fox news, but Carlson. I get my facts other sites and not from the lying mainstream media. I have to look around for the truth, otherwise you be a Woke fool.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> No I do not watch Fox news, but Carlson. I get my facts other sites and not from the lying mainstream media. I have to look around for the truth, otherwise you be a Woke fool.


Define "woke" to me it means someone who has trained their mind, as in Buddhism and attainted enlightenment, awakening or liberation as it is known. So you had better be precise about your definitions and understand what "woke" actually means and why the term has become suddenly important to you. I would posit that it is a rather fuzzyheaded notion of somebody who you imagine is an "other", an enemy of your tribe, cause it sounds like you've gone tribal. Civil war has consequences and you have been suffering from them by electing con artists, who can press the buttons of your character flaws and turn you into a sucker. Trump doesn't give you folks any cover at all and yer like cockroaches caught in the sunlight.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> At the risk of being called a naysayer.........I doubt that will happen.
> I think the Dems will lose the House in November.........so by Jan. 21, 2023 the J6 committee will cease to exist.
> Fortunately the existing DOJ will still be around until Jan. 20, 2025.


Does UNCONSTITUTIONAL mean anything to anyone? 

I see Manchin had a change of heart- maybe Michael Bennet called him up and said 'would you believe one of my constituents (who wrote to me) *called you an 'empty seat'?*..anything is possible.

*Manchin says he ‘never walked away’ as Democrats push spending deal*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-policy/2022/07/28/democrats-manchin-spending-deal-climate/








You think I should involve myself?


----------



## HGCC (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> No I do not watch Fox news, but Carlson. I get my facts other sites and not from the lying mainstream media. I have to look around for the truth, otherwise you be a Woke fool.


So uhhh, your saying you do your own research....


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Joe Biden met with at least 14 of Hunter’s business associates while vice president (msn.com) another lie exposed. This comes from the left...lmao


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 28, 2022)

WARNING: MAGAT IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Name calling always predictable from the left, kinda like VP Harris giggles when she has no idea what to say.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Name calling always predictable from the left, kinda like VP Harris giggles when she has no idea what to say.


How'd you know I was talking about you?
I guess you identify as a MAGAt........loser.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Define "woke" to me it means someone who has trained their mind, as in Buddhism and attainted enlightenment, awakening or liberation as it is known. So you had better be precise about your definitions and understand what "woke" actually means and why the term has become suddenly important to you. I would post that it is a rather fuzzyheaded notion of somebody who you imagine is an "other", an enemy of your tribe, cause it sounds like you've gone tribal. Civil war has consequences and you have been suffering from them by electing con artists, who can press the buttons of your character flaws and turn you into a sucker. Trump doesn't give you folks any cover at all and yer like cockroaches caught in the sunlight.


So in return reply as to be expected from the left is name calling. So predictable, gullible and so woke. Who is talking of a civil war? Tribes? Go fix your man bun.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> WARNING: MAGAT IN THE HOUSE.


Hey it’s not his fault weak minded people are easily groomed and once in a cult have no free will
And they don’t even realize they have been indoctrinated


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> How'd you know I was talking about you?
> I guess you identify as a MAGAt........loser.


There you did it again, so predictable. I will give you another chance to come up with something intelligent. Waiting zzzzzzzz zzzzzz


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> No I do not watch Fox news, but Carlson. I get my facts other sites and not from the lying mainstream media. I have to look around for the truth, otherwise you be a Woke fool.


You don't need to look very far for the truth and the truth will set you free, lies make you a slave and lies to yourself are the worst of all. Your line of reasoning presupposes a vast global conspiracy involving millions of people, the fact that the narratives of all the regular media and all the reputable foreign media are basically the same should tell a thinking person something. It would mean ABC, CBS, NBC, even Foxnews now, all the Canadian, British and European media are in on it with thousands of different owners and reporters. Only a few websites, Steve Bannon and Alex Jones are to be trusted and of course Trump is to be trusted above all. Ya kinda see how normal folks would look at ya kinda funny when ya spout this regurgitated bullshit? You need to get out more, outside yer bubble and you've come to the right place to get it pricked! Plenty of pricks around here for those inside bubbles.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Yes and they are fully vacinated.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You don't need to look very far for the truth and the truth will set you free, lies make you a slave and lies to yourself are the worst of all. Your line of reasoning presupposes a vast global conspiracy involving millions of people, the fact that the narratives of all the regular media and all the reputable foreign media are basically the same should tell a thinking person something. It would mean ABC, CBS, NBC, even Foxnews now, all the Canadian, British and European media are in on it with thousands of different owners and reporters. Only a few websites, Steve Bannon and Alex Jones are to be trusted and of course Trump is to be trusted above all. Ya kinda see how normal folks would look at ya kinda funny when ya spout this regurgitated bullshit? You need to get out more, outside yer bubble and you've come to the right place to get it pricked! Plenty of pricks around here for those inside bubbles.


As a true lefty you just lumped all of the news media in one ball. I did not mention any of the other outlets you fantasize in your head that you have. Your sitting there trying to make it look like you have me all figured out..lmao. Go ahead and hurt the tiny brain matter you have left. Trump is burned in your mind and I think he must burn your ass a lot. May not be Trump, maybe Disantis.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Are any of you out of your teens yet? Name calling is running rampet.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Disantis.


You truly are an idiot.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> rampet.


You truly are an idiot.
Did you make it past 8th grade genius?


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> vacinated.


Now you're just showing off......genius.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Define "woke" to me it means someone who has trained their mind, as in Buddhism and attainted enlightenment, awakening or liberation as it is known. So you had better be precise about your definitions and understand what "woke" actually means and why the term has become suddenly important to you. I would post that it is a rather fuzzyheaded notion of somebody who you imagine is an "other", an enemy of your tribe, cause it sounds like you've gone tribal. Civil war has consequences and you have been suffering from them by electing con artists, who can press the buttons of your character flaws and turn you into a sucker. Trump doesn't give you folks any cover at all and yer like* cockroaches caught in the sunlight.
> *




Take all their money; they go to jail.

Though some bold Nazis actually left propaganda in a magazine stand..I grabbed one and will post in a bit.l.it's pretty basic but surprised that those who own that corner stand. There were only a few in there so..I did a quick debate on taking them and erred on the side of 1A.


----------



## shimbob (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> May not be Trump, maybe Disantis.


Why not Pence?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> So in return reply as to be expected from the left is name calling. So predictable, gullible and so woke. Who is talking of a civil war? Tribes? Go fix your man bun.


A Trump supporter offended by name calling, that is rich! Anybody who supports Trump or the Republicans is a traitor to the country and constitution, it's come down to that and Donald made it so. Words can be false, but votes are actions and they speak loudest of all, something else other than the facts are jerking your chain so hard your head has popped clean off. You obviously have a "greater fuzzyheaded cause" than your country and constitution and have sworn your allegiance to and enabled an enemy of the United States. The republican party bussies itself with reducing ballot access and rigging elections, meanwhile their propaganda wing keeps fools like you feed with culture bullshit wars and their domestic terrorist wing threatens local officials and makes death threats to their political enemies.

You are getting a lot of stink on yourself by running with these pigs


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> You truly are an idiot.
> Did you make it past 8th grade genius?


Fifth year sophomore


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

You spew lots of manure, go fix your man bun and get your undies out of the knot you have it in. Trump 2024!!!! Oh go watch some more of Don Lemon....lmao


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> As a true lefty you just lumped all of the news media in one ball. I did not mention any of the other outlets you fantasize in your head that you have. Your sitting there trying to make it look like you have me all figured out..lmao. Go ahead and hurt the tiny brain matter you have left. Trump is burned in your mind and I think he must burn your ass a lot. May not be Trump, maybe Disantis.


*DeSantis.

Your brain cannot handle attention to detail; like your fellow Neanderthals you will evolve away. 

It is why you cannot win without cheating.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Why not Pence?


He is to boring and part of the deep state!


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> You truly are an idiot.
> Did you make it past 8th grade genius?


Truth hurt?


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> *DeSantis.


thank you for the correction.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> He is to boring and part of the deep state!


It's "too" in that context genius..........typical magat..........uneducated.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> It's "too" in that context genius.


I thank you for admitting my intelligence, it's a good start for you.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> As a true lefty you just lumped all of the news media in one ball. I did not mention any of the other outlets you fantasize in your head that you have. Your sitting there trying to make it look like you have me all figured out..lmao. Go ahead and hurt the tiny brain matter you have left. Trump is burned in your mind and I think he must burn your ass a lot. May not be Trump, maybe Disantis.


The whole republican party is a domestic terrorist organization or closely affiliated with them and they try to protect them too. No American patriot could vote for a republican, even for dog catcher, it's not just Trump, but a whole cast of clowns in congress and the senate, they even went to bed with the Russians and there were 3 potential Russian spies in that crazy WH meeting with Trump on Dec 18th, Rudy (Ukraine), Flynn (who a federal judge called a traitor from the bench) and the Overstock guy with the Russian spy girl friend who was funneling Russian money to the GOP through the NRA. Trump still has his head shoved up Putin's ass, but I suppose you have other priorities.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Hunter Biden charges weighed as probe reaches 'critical stage' (nypost.com) Ohh look ohh no...hahaha


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Hunter Biden charges weighed as probe reaches 'critical stage' (nypost.com) Ohh look ohh no...hahaha


If he is guilty charge him 
Same for Trump and his coup constituents 
Now Joe Biden never hired Hunter in to his administration 
Would you like to discuss what Jared and Ivanka did?


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Yes my number one after my own personal priorities is to get Trump elected. He was the best we have ever had, Carter was better than Biden.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> I thank you for admitting my intelligence, it's a good start for you.


Trust me everyone recognizes your intelligence 
Like a stable genius


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

You can't just forget about Joe's involvement in it. You need to read the article and understand its implications.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Maybe your man bun is too tight? huh?


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

I do not know you well enough to trust you. You could be the FBI that you love so much and trust .


----------



## Offmymeds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Hunter Biden charges weighed as probe reaches 'critical stage' (nypost.com) Ohh look ohh no...hahaha


If he committed crimes, he should be punished. There should be consequences. No presidential pardon. Are you attempting a whataboutism? Not a good idea because of all the 5th pleas and pardons and indictments on one side.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Maybe your man bun is too tight? huh?


My little yellow friend


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Yes my number one after my own personal priorities is to get Trump elected. He was the best we have ever had, Carter was better than Biden.


Then you are about to drink from a bitter cup, because when Donald's usefulness to the democrats has ended, he will be indicted and the hits will keep coming. There are going to be a Helluva lot of republicans going down with him too, not just the suckers who sacked the capitol either. Get ready for the ride down, Donald will need even more money BTW, so stand with yer man. You might have some emotional difficulties in the next few months and shed a few tears, but look around, the rats are already jumping off the Trumptanic, but the lower decks will go down with the ship.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Carter was better than Biden.


And you would know that because you were whole 12 years old when Carter was elected..........dumber than dumb.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Yes your man bun is too tight. 

your kind of people.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Never forget Biden abandoned a $1 billion embassy, a $300 million refitted air base, & somewhere between $60-80 billion in military equipment and infrastructure.
That sum was nearly double all the current military assistance sent to Ukraine


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Giving the Taliban military guns, huh.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## shimbob (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> He is to boring and part of the deep state!


Who could have guessed that a man who believes you can electrocute gays into being straight is a member of the deep state. Well played, deep state, well played.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

That I have never heard of him saying that, but it still does not change my mind of him. He is as boring as the ketchup horsehead democrap.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 28, 2022)

Here's @Oldone57 at the last trump rally.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## shimbob (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> That I have never heard of him saying that


I bet there's a lot you haven't heard, or willfully ignore.


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Never forget Biden abandoned a $1 billion embassy, a $300 million refitted air base, & somewhere between $60-80 billion in military equipment and infrastructure.
> That sum was nearly double all the current military assistance sent to Ukraine



"The left rails about imperialism, neo-colonialism, and military expenditure. Biden, without warning, simply yanked all U.S. troops from Afghanistan. He abandoned a $1 billion new embassy, a $300 million refitted U.S. air base, and $80 billion worth of sophisticated arms and equipment."









The Left Should Be Happy With Biden


Biden's Cabinet never responds to his many disasters. Instead, the administration denies the crises even exist.



www.dailysignal.com





Not competent enough to copy and past the whole paragraph? Please explain these three points you brought up. How did he abandon these three things.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Go ahead and read above and weep. you cannot deny the truth, It is what Germany did to it's civilians. Study history!


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170912


And that can be recycled. Have you not heard about global warming? Even the GOP has turned the leaf on that one. Well, that is except for the Magma bunch. Also you missed the nuclear, wind power and solar cell electricity generation. While the greatest amount of power is generated by carbon sources yet we need to move away from it. Generating electricity in a power plant and then sending it to and using it in a car is more efficient that burning the fuel in a car stuck in traffic.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> Here's @Oldone57 at the last trump rally.
> View attachment 5170910


She has a choice to use protection or not. Just like I do to stick a needle in my arm and hope for the best.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Tissue?


fuck him, he doesn't get a tissue


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Go ahead and read above and weep. you cannot deny the truth, It is what Germany did to it's civilians. Study history!


You've gone so tribal you should have a bone in yer nose and be carrying a spear... Drink Koolaid much? Man ya gotta stop listening to Tucker and Hannity and start watching the news part of Foxnews, spun as it is, those guys are rotting yer brain with bullshit.


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Go ahead and read above and weep. you cannot deny the truth, It is what Germany did to it's civilians. Study history!


My parents are of German heritage. Your statement is a little off the mark. It is Trump and the Magma fascists that most closely aligns with prewar Germany.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck him, he doesn't get a tissue


Yer a hard man Roger!


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> She has a choice to use protection or not.


What does this have to do with my meme that you quoted?
Maybe you should brush up on your comprehension skills.


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Go ahead and read above and weep. you cannot deny the truth, It is what Germany did to it's civilians. Study history!


Texas denying the gay word. I am surprised they are not burning the school books they are freaking out on.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

printer said:


> And that can be recycled. Have you not heard about global warming? Even the GOP has turned the leaf on that one. Well, that is except for the Magma bunch. Also you missed the nuclear, wind power and solar cell electricity generation. While the greatest amount of power is generated by carbon sources yet we need to move away from it. Generating electricity in a power plant and then sending it to and using it in a car is more efficient that burning the fuel in a car stuck in traffic.


Yes I have heard of global warming hoax. 

So if you support it, just call your energy supplier and cut the cord. Get you some solar panels and get it done already. Ohh it will be made in China? And wait to see if you ever recoup your money, but wait...you want someone else to pay for it.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> What does this have to do with my meme that you quoted?
> Maybe you should brush up on your comprehension skills.


it has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> it has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

more fun!


Booyaaa


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> more fun!
> View attachment 5170920


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer a hard man Roger!


you have no fucking idea...i'd just cut off all federal funding to republican states that act up and cry that they want special treatment. any district represented by a magat that voted against the build back better plan? they get not one red motherfucking cent...let their representatives explain why the rest of their state is getting money to make improvements, but they aren't...
i'd just walk into the supreme court building and kick the 6 lying, perjurering, deceitful pieces of fouls shit out of the building, straight into the street, where they belong. and i'm not sure i would quit kicking while they were laying there.
trump? shot in the face, and his family jailed for 20 years, with no parole. every magat "freedumb train" rider? kicked the fuck out of government service, DEEPLY investigated, and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law for any crimes.
republicans are fucking criminals, almost to a man...there are a very few who just made one bad choice, which was joining a party of criminal fucks...


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170923


Sworn testimony threat has since been backed up by multiple sources and they will get to the bottom of it, everything will be revealed. It's not just Trump acting like a monkey in the SUV, it's Pence's security detail too and the threat to their lives, many in the service didn't like Tony Ornado and his Praetorian guard with his buddy appointed by Trump to run the service. Well now the world is falling on them and some will end up in prison for destruction of evidence, a very serious crime, others will be fired, the lucky ones will be reassigned and blackballed. There were only around a couple of dozen bad apples at most. Now that they are on to it all those involved will be hauled before grand juries and the JP panel as well as the homeland security oversight committee, Benny Thompson chairs that one too. Even the national archives will prosecute these guys FFS.


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Yes I have heard of global warming hoax. View attachment 5170915
> 
> So if you support it, just call your energy supplier and cut the cord. Get you some solar panels and get it done already. Ohh it will be made in China? And wait to see if you ever recoup your money, but wait...you want someone else to pay for it.


I have a 2016 car that has 20,000 km on it. I have a bike that has seen a lot of miles on it. The power generated in my province is hydroelectric, powered by the sun. Global warming is not a hoax. I took a picture of a creek one year in January as it had open water on it. Never seen that in 30 years. Since then the creak has had open water almost every month in winter. We used to walk on it with no worries, not any more. Farmers are growing crops such as corn here where they did not when I was a kid as the growing season is longer now. Also we have more pests move north that we never had to worry about before. At the turn of the century (too lazy to look up the exact year) a ship made the trip through the Arctic from the Pacific to the Adlantic, something that was never possible before. Since then many ships have taken the trip. And on and on...


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170926


What is the harm?


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170932


Which country comrade?


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Which country comrade?


There are only comrade in democrap party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170925


Seems like a nice young man with a pleasant smile. ANTIFA does not really exist, except in your head. 

However the oath keepers, proud boys and a host of other domestic terrorist nuts jobs do exist and are in court now or prison, for sacking the capitol and other terrorist acts, they support Trump, just like you... They also have the same "fuzzyheaded greater cause" as you, a civil warrior stupid enough to be still carrying Trump's water, it's getting heavier everyday as other people drop the load of shit on their backs.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> There are only comrade in democrap party. View attachment 5170933


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2022)

Mick Mulvaney, ex-White House acting chief of staff, testifies before the January 6 committee | CNN Politics


Former acting White House chief of staff Mick Mulvaney was seen by reporters leaving his interview Thursday with the House select committee investigating January 6, 2021.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

It won’t be long before all MAGAts will be like Trump who?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170930


Pure projection, looks like someone just changed the title of a meme. Not many were brave enough to stand up to Trump in the GOP, a mere simple minded sociopath owned them, by simply blowing the dog whistle into a bullhorn. Obedience to strength is your thing, Trump demanded total obedience. Not taking responsibility for his fuck ups was Trump's and your thing too, even now you can't admit you were wrong and are being made a fool of, a useful idiot. If you can't admit your mistakes, you can't learn and it's why Trump is a no nothing and a moron. You don't appear to be bright enough to figure this obvious fact out and thus cannot learn yourself. You are doomed to a groundhog day like existence of doing the same thing and expecting a different result, than getting fucked by those you vote for.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It won’t be long before all MAGAts will be like Trump who?


It is fine to fantasize.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5170938View attachment 5170939


i would have to push that fucking thing over on it's side, the first time he parked it, i'd be under it, jacking one side up enough to tip it....


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2022)

I bet this trumptard has homoerotic art picturing Stinky with huge muscles and a large gun.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I bet this trumptard has homoerotic art picturing Stinky with huge muscles and a large gun.


Fantasizing again I see. I bet you think of huge muscles and large guns all day. lmao


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Fantasizing again I see. I bet you think of huge muscles and large guns all day. lmao
> View attachment 5170943


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *A Trump supporter offended by name calling, that is rich! Anybody who supports Trump or the Republicans is a traitor to the country and constitution, it's come down to that and Donald made it so*. Words can be false, but votes are actions and they speak loudest of all, something else other than the facts are jerking your chain so hard your head has popped clean off. You obviously have a "greater fuzzyheaded cause" than your country and constitution and have sworn your allegiance to and enabled an enemy of the United States. The republican party bussies itself with reducing ballot access and rigging elections, meanwhile their propaganda wing keeps fools like you feed with culture bullshit wars and their domestic terrorist wing threatens local officials and makes death threats to their political enemies.
> 
> You are getting a lot of stink on yourself by running with these pigs


J6 Committee will receive and report new information right through 2024. Noticeably absent will be Kinzinger who is so disgusted with his party, he's no longer running and Cheney primaried out for keeping her oath to God and Country.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I bet this trumptard has homoerotic art picturing Stinky with huge muscles and a large gun.


The more Satanic; the more Sulphuric.. I can't wait until those black demons (Ghost) drag him to Hell..that portrayal of demons is the closest I've seen IRL.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Lets take a step back, remember the begining? The lies, impeachement? Shifty Shifft?

Hillary Factor: Evidence now shows false Russia collusion story began and ended with Clinton | Just The News


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Lets take a step back, remember the begining? The lies, impeachement? Shifty Shifft?
> 
> Hillary Factor: Evidence now shows false Russia collusion story began and ended with Clinton | Just The News


All your sources are bunk
not MSM
Just the news
Overall, we rate Just the News Questionable and Right Biased based on story selection that mostly favors a conservative perspective. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to numerous failed fact checks and the promotion of conspiracy theories and right-wing propaganda.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Fantasizing again I see. I bet you think of huge muscles and large guns all day. lmao


You seem far more concerned with a HAIRSTYLE than seems reasonable





__





Search results for query: bun






rollitup.org


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> All your sources are bunk
> not MSM
> Just the news
> Overall, we rate Just the News Questionable and Right Biased based on story selection that mostly favors a conservative perspective. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to numerous failed fact checks and the promotion of conspiracy theories and right-wing propaganda.


ohh like Twitter, Facebook etc?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Anyone else think that some radical righty is triggered because 


Oldone57 said:


> ohh like Twitter, Facebook etc?


Nation review?
Really?


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## shimbob (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Lets take a step back, remember the begining? The lies, impeachement? Shifty Shifft?
> 
> Hillary Factor: Evidence now shows false Russia collusion story began and ended with Clinton | Just The News


Lol, JustTheNews.com? And you accuse others of consuming bullshit propaganda? That's rich.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Makes Jan6 so laughable.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

New DOJ Notes Reveal FBI Panic After Trump Tweeted He Knew He Was Being Spied On | ZeroHedge ohh did ya see this?


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170962


More balls than tRUMP


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> New DOJ Notes Reveal FBI Panic After Trump Tweeted He Knew He Was Being Spied On | ZeroHedge ohh did ya see this?



Overall, we rate ZeroHedge an extreme right-biased conspiracy website based on the promotion of false/misleading/debunked information that routinely denigrates the left. Detailed Report Bias Rating: RIGHT CONSPIRACY/PSEUDOSCIENCE


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

The left only have to get out of bed in the morning and open their mouths to denigrate the left all on its own.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> The left only have to get out of bed in the morning and open their mouths to denigrate the left all on its own.


Have another go in English this time 
eh comrade?


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170969


And Quid Pro quo Trump made a perfect call LMAO


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

I am not in support of limiting anyone of anything. Only true comrades believe in your thinking.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170970


*Sidney Powell: ‘Perhaps’ the Kraken wasn’t real after all*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170974


Maybe he is just looking for all tRUMPS missing caravans ?


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

If your collage degree does not have enough value to pay for it, it surely does not enough value for you to pay it off. It certainly does not have enough for me to pay it off.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Maybe he is just looking for all tRUMPS missing caravans ?


Yea Trump pulled for the steering wheel....lmao


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Yea Trump pulled for the steering wheel....lmao


And those missing text from the SS that won't agree to testify under oath are just a coincidence HAHAHAHA


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Black Lives Matter PAC siphoned away almost ALL of its $116k cash reserves in first 3 months of 2022 | Daily Mail Online 

Your buddies also!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Black Lives Matter PAC siphoned away almost ALL of its $116k cash reserves in first 3 months of 2022 | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Your buddies also!


That sounds a bit racist 
But as a blue eyed white guy 
I'm good


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Finally pulling the racist card...lmao...no matter what...just bend over and support. figures.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> If your collage degree does not have enough value to pay for it...


Then you should make better collages


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

I see dumb people.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 28, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Then you should make better collages


You obviously do not understand what you read. But then again, your woke.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> You obviously do not understand what you read.


You obviously don't understand what you wrote


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 28, 2022)

I met a girl in art class and Calder on my mobile device


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Joe Biden met with at least 14 of Hunter’s business associates while vice president (msn.com) another lie exposed. This comes from the left...lmao


Step right up! Please raise your right hand and swear to the following...no? I didn't think so.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Finally pulling the racist card...lmao...no matter what...just bend over and support. figures.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> WARNING: MAGAT IN THE HOUSE.


my morning is free.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5170992


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


>


Striking


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Fantasizing again I see. I bet you think of huge muscles and large guns all day. lmao
> View attachment 5170943




If your dick worked and women weren't repelled by you, your obsession with violence and guns might fade.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Striking
> View attachment 5170998



He looks like he wandered away from his group home.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> He looks like he wandered away from his group home.


He is playing in the Pro Am sponsored by the people who brought us 911
Looking good ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Striking
> View attachment 5170998


his skin is very blotchy without all the orange makeup


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> his skin is very blotchy without all the orange makeup


It reminds of Alex Jones


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> J6 Committee will receive and report new information right through 2024.


I doubt it.......you're assuming the Dems will retain the House in the mid-term elections.


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 28, 2022)

This new magat is just an old bant magat pretending to be a new magat. 

And WTF with copying and pasting every meme from magat sites 

Oh and oldone57....................if you don't stop with the dumbass meme's I'm going to start posting penis pics. If that doesn't scare the shit out of you then you leave me no choice but to post men in bondage getting whipped and beaten by naked pregnant women


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## V256.420 (Jul 28, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5171021


That should do it!!


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 28, 2022)

You can't troll a magat troll with facts. It doesn't work. Look at poor hanimal. He facts the shit out of these trolls and they keep on coming.

BUT................................

ONE penis or gay S&M pic gets 'em every time


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170961
> 
> Makes Jan6 so laughable.


Funny how the last three confirmed neutral GOP SCOTUS' are on vid that 'Roe is settled law'.

Makes your posts so laughable.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He is playing in the Pro Am sponsored by the people who brought us 911
> Looking good ?
> View attachment 5171002




From the looks of him, he might be dead by 2024, I always try to look on the bright side.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5171032


I swear I saw my ex-husband in the Rotunda on TV..it's the eyes..a woman never forgets them but I can't find him in print.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170970


A Kraken is a large octopus.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> You can't troll a magat troll with facts. It doesn't work. Look at poor hanimal. He facts the shit out of these trolls and they keep on coming.
> 
> BUT................................
> 
> ONE penis or gay S&M pic gets 'em every time


Truer words have never been said..that's why I keep it short and sweet- why work?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170962


That should tell you something about *Americans of the Right persuasion- they are MORE DANGEROUS THAN AN ACTIVE WAR ZONE*.*.HAVE WE HAD OUR WEEKLY SHOOTING, YET?*

Sorry, but you opened the door.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That should tell you something about Americans of the Right persuasion- they are MORE DANGEROUS THAN AN ACTIVE WAR ZONE..HAVE WE HAD OUR WEEKLY SHOOTING, YET?


Nah doors have all been secured
Perfectly safe now


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> More balls than tRUMP


No joke, remember when he shit himself going to a war zone?

He was even afraid of our own troops.

(Pre-Covid even). 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/trump-troops-comparison-with-past-presidents.991071/


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I doubt it.......you're assuming the Dems will retain the House in the mid-term elections.


You know what they say about assuming? Maybe they will RETAIN the House..isn't that what we should work for instead of settling for 'it's always been thus'?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> his skin is very blotchy without all the orange makeup


He looks like shit and the ongoing litigation will hopefully kill him. The Trump men don't live long; he looks aged.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> *Sidney Powell: ‘Perhaps’ the Kraken wasn’t real after all*


you know, you'd figure people who like to talk about religion and how the church should be a part of the government would be a little more concerned about acting like christians, and about what is coming towards them...St. Peter is going to have to install one of those trap doors from Willy Wonka to detect "bad eggs"...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

Secret Service director delaying retirement amid investigations into agency


US Secret Service Director James Murray is delaying his retirement from the service as the agency faces inquiries from Congress and elsewhere over its deletion of text messages around January 6, 2021, Murray said in a message to his workforce.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm sure trying to avoid prosecution for his many crimes has something to do with it too, that and the fact he discovered what a great money making scam it was to fleece his suckers with.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Rep. Raskin (D-MD) explains what he believes is the reason for Trump’s “determination to stay in office at all costs.”


Congressman Jamie Raskin (D-MD) explains what he believes is the reason for Donald Trump’s “determination to stay in office at all costs.” Trump has indicated that he intends to run for the presidency again in 2024. A focal point for his foreign profiteering was the Trump International Hotel...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> I would love to see some accountability from Giggling Kamalya and the rest of the Woke for supporting the hundreds of criminals rioting the months before. especially the supposed to be males with man buns and the young white dumb females yelling in black police officers faces.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You know what they say about assuming? Maybe they will RETAIN the House..isn't that what we should work for instead of settling for 'it's always been thus'?


Don't misunderstand........I've voted in every election since 1972.
I'm not settling.........just realistic........but trying to stay optimistic. 
The J6 committee is doing a great job of getting important testimony and laying it out for the public........but I have no doubt the DOJ has more and is further along.
Besides, the criminals can only be indicted and tried by the DOJ........and they'll be around for the next 2-1/2 years.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> VP Harris giggles when she has no idea what to say.


You should try that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

*Jan. 6 Committee Focuses On Trump Cabinet Officials*
43,027 views Jul 28, 2022 NPR Congressional reporter Claudia Grisales, former U.S. attorney Joyce Vance, and U.S. special correspondent for BBC studios Katty Kay discuss former White House Chief of Staff Mick Mulvaney meeting with the Jan. 6 committee and former Secretary of State Mike Pompeo in discussions to testify.


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Many dems are switching party in Wyoming to keep her.


The problem is there are not as many dems as in Texas. It might not be enough.


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> . . . . . . . . Just walking downtown today, I noticed all those youngsters with their nose in their phones..they expect you to move so they can continue walking unencumbered and without looking up. That doesn't fly..I'll stand there until they look up and move the fuck out of my way.


I love seeing these kinds of posts. It reminds me how good I have it. I bitch about going to the crowded Diner on Tuesdays to get my to-go porkchops. Most of the time there is a couple dozen folks there.


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . . I will also vote for him as many times as I can also.


I also saw where a few guys did that in the 2020 election also. It's kind of funny that the only voter fraud found was folks voting for trumpf twice.


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Define "woke" to me . . . . .


Woke means to see injustice and try to fix it.


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . Did you make it past 8th grade genius?


I have to stand up for some folks with an 8th grade education. It's what you do with it that counts.


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2022)

*Former DOJ official cooperating with department’s probe into Trump pressure campaign: reports *

A former Trump administration Department of Justice (DOJ) official who worked closely with Jeffrey Clark is cooperating with his former employer’s investigation into the former president’s pressure campaign at the DOJ, according to multiple reports.
“We’ve been fully cooperating both with the Department of Justice and the Select Committee, and we’ll continue with that cooperation,” Edward Greim, an attorney for Ken Klukowski, said to CNN. 

Klukowski came to work at the DOJ just 36 days before the end of former President Trump’s term, joining the staff of Clark, an assistant attorney general who Trump later weighed installing as attorney general so that he could forward an investigation into the former president’s baseless claims of election fraud.

The move comes after the DOJ has executed warrants on both Clark and John Eastman, a Trump campaign attorney who advocated for former Vice President Mike Pence to buck his ceremonial duty to certify the election results.

In a prior hearing, the House committee investigating that Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol claimed Klukowski had been working with Eastman prior to joining the department and showed evidence suggesting their relationship continued while Klukowski was working under Clark.
Vice Chairwoman Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) presented a Dec. 28 email from Trump ally Ken Blackwell requesting that Pence receive a briefing from Klukowski and Eastman and warning “to make sure we don’t over expose Ken given his new position.”

“This email suggests that Mr. Klukowski was simultaneously working with Jeffrey Clark to draft the proposed letter to Georgia officials to overturn their certified election and working with Dr. Eastman to help pressure the Vice President to overturn the election,” Cheney said.

Klukowski has denied that characterization.

“The Jan. 6 committee falsely accused me on Thursday of being a go-between in a conspiracy to overturn the 2020 election,” he said in a statement shortly after that hearing. 

“That accusation is false both in its broad outlines and its details. Since the Committee first contacted me, I have cooperated without hesitation, provided it with hundreds of documents, and sat for many hours of recorded depositions.”








Former DOJ official cooperating with department’s probe into Trump pressure campaign: reports


A former Trump administration Department of Justice (DOJ) official who worked closely with Jeffrey Clark is cooperating with his former employer’s investigation into the former president&#821…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170911


Actually we have very good info on why recruitment is down. The biggest reason is that so many minor crimes are now felonies, so that the pool of poor people who can serve is 20% lower. The next biggest reason is the fact we just got out of two twenty year wars, and everyone knows a vet who is broken in body and mind. And another reason is that the GOP is trying hard to stop the DOD from rooting out all the white supremist from the ranks. Some black and brown folks find it unnerving to have to trust their safety to someone who doesn't think they are fully human.

But hey, memes are an effective recruitment tool for certain kinds of folks. For example the grocery store shooter in Buffalo said that he learned about the great replacement from memes. So keep up the hard work. You might get through to someone.


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> View attachment 5170930


I'm not sure where you get your intel, but woke means to see injustice and try to fix it. I can see how that would be scary.


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It won’t be long before all MAGAts will be like Trump who?


As soon as the next dear leader comes along and tells them what to be mad about.


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Then you should make better collages


They don't make scholls like they used to.


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2022)

I've got used to these hearings. But just like F1 they take the whole of August off. Man, what am I going to watch?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> I've got used to these hearings. But just like F1 they take the whole of August off. Man, what am I going to watch?


The DOJ and all the leaks the press can find, plus the J6 panel will be dropping video testimony turds on Trump every week to keep it alive.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> I've got used to these hearings. But just like F1 they take the whole of August off. Man, what am I going to watch?


this is my dead zone too. no f1, no football (except CFL), and baseball only gets interesting close to the end


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> this is my dead zone too. no f1, no football (except CFL), and baseball only gets interesting close to the end


Well there is the war and team Ukraine looks about to whip team Russia's ass, now that Uncle Sam and others are arming them with new shit and they've ground them down enough. The stakes are gas prices, food prices, inflation and recession. I figure America needs to win on both fronts, Ukraine and at home, the prospects of keeping the house and having a useful majority in the senate appear to be increasing all the time. FFS keep Donald running around loose for awhile longer, the democrats need all the help they can get!


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Name calling always predictable from the left, kinda like VP Harris giggles when she has no idea what to say.


A right wing troll lecturing on polite speech.

too funny, that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

I was thinking that if the feds were to indict Trump before the election, would he pull out a self pardon? Would it delay his trial until the SCOTUS ruled on it? I'm pretty sure Donald is desperate and stupid enough to give it a shot, it might not go over very well with the public though. Once Donald is indicted he is gonna freak out thrash and scream, the judge will need to muzzle him after indictment. He is gonna use his base like the J6 capitol attack, only in Atlanta on the courthouse steps, or he will try to. His trial in Georgia will be on TV, though the schedule is uncertain, but it will be on all the channels!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

This stuff should be making Donald and those around him shit their pants, a lot of people are gonna end up in prison and a lot of people are cooperating.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Raskin On New Jan. 6 Witnesses: ‘It’s Like A Waterfall Of Truth’*
3,365 views Jul 28, 2022 “It’s like a waterfall of truth at this point,” says Rep. Jamie Raskin. “When you have more than a 1,000 witnesses coming in and telling you what happened, it’s the tiny handful of people who are either lying or refusing to participate who begin to feel very nervous about the situation.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

The DOJ is stepping in and clearing the way to squeeze the shit out of those around Trump, this is real bad news for the bad guys.






*DOJ to force White House officials to testify about Trump's actions on Jan. 6*
51,663 views Jul 28, 2022 Justice Department prosecutors are preparing to fight in court to force former White House officials to testify about then-President Donald Trump's conversations and actions around January 6. CNN's Jim Sciutto discusses this exclusive story with a panel of experts.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> So in return reply as to be expected from the left is name calling. So predictable, gullible and so woke. Who is talking of a civil war? Tribes? Go fix your man bun.


do you have a somehow reduced regard for homosexuals? You are using the terms in an apparent attempt to insult those of us who have made it out because you have thrown us out.
Ejecting us isn’t dignified, but it is kind. No longer bound by the unredeemed sadism of the megacongregation and their distilled spirit of hate, we can recover. I extol their ironic kindness to
all
who
watch

Believing in a benignly negligent god is not a problem. Believing in the impossibility of a god who directs you to
war with those who do not submit - 
that is an open-eyed choice to follow a cartoon of Moloch. If there really is something like a final judgment, the zealous are gonna have the surprise of their afterlives.

gonna be some _damned _long faces in the crowd.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2022)

There is reporting that the top Trump homeland security officials J6 texts have been erased too. They are guilty of destruction of evidence and probably other crimes, they were responsible for monitoring domestic terrorist threats and responding to them, they have some explaining to do anyway. The penalty for the cover up is often greater than the crime that was covered up, or so the lawyers say.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> I love seeing these kinds of posts. It reminds me how good I have it. I bitch about going to the crowded Diner on Tuesdays to get my to-go porkchops. Most of the time there is a couple dozen folks there.


you suck...i live in a tourist town...there's a couple of dozen people in the bathroom at walmart.
we get a lot of magats vacationing here, so not only are the fucking tourists everywhere, getting in the way of everything, they're extra stupid tourists.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There is reporting that the top Trump homeland security officials J6 texts have been erased too. They are guilty of destruction of evidence and probably other crimes, they were responsible for monitoring domestic terrorist threats and responding to them, they have some explaining to do anyway. The penalty for the cover up is often greater than the crime that was covered up, or so the lawyers say.


DHS is one of the less progressive things the WTC event brought about. This seems like a good time to prune that Bush a bit. 

Secret Service data oopsie was bad. This is as bad.


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> do you have a somehow reduced regard for homosexuals? You are using the terms in an apparent attempt to insult those of us who have made it out because you have thrown us out.
> Ejecting us isn’t dignified, but it is kind. No longer bound by the unredeemed sadism of the megacongregation and their distilled spirit of hate, we can recover. I extol their ironic kindness to
> all
> who
> ...


I have nothing against gay people, you do you. I personally have never thrown anyone out, come out on your own. I just don't agree with every sexual issues that others are stating to be normal. Even trying to push Pedo's as a norm is BS. I see 2 gays making out in the street, its what they like to do. Why they do it, idk. but nothing against gays.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

Key texts between Trump DHS officials before Jan. 6 missing -Wash Post


Text messages between two top security officials from the Donald Trump administration for a key period before the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol are missing, the Washington Post said, citing unnamed people familiar with the matter.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

Donald takes more assholes down with him, destruction of evidence is a serious crime and a lot of people deleted texts from government phones. Many in the Watergate scandal went to prison over the cover up, not the original crimes.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Pre-Jan. 6 Text Messages Missing For Key Trump Officials*
70,199 views Jul 29, 2022 The Washington Post’s Carol Leonnig joins MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss her new reporting that "text messages for former President Donald Trump’s acting Homeland Security Secretary Chad Wolf and acting deputy secretary Ken Cuccinelli are missing for a key period leading up to the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol.”


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2022)

*Trump again tries to get immunity from Jan. 6 civil suits*
Former President Trump on Wednesday urged a federal appeals court in Washington to rule he is “shielded by absolute presidential immunity” from civil lawsuits related to his attempts to remain in the White House despite losing the 2020 election.

Trump is reviving his sweeping assertion of immunity on appeal after the claim was shot down by a district court judge, who refused to dismiss Trump as a defendant in multiple civil suits seeking to hold him liable for his efforts surrounding the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol.

In a February ruling, U.S. District Judge Amit Mehta, an Obama appointee, held that Trump could be sued for helping to incite the riot at the Capitol last year because his efforts to undermine President Biden’s victory, including his speech at the “Stop the Steal” rally just before the Capitol was breached, could not be considered official acts.

The ruling prompted Trump’s appeal in March to the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit. The panel of judges presiding over the former president’s appeal has not been selected yet.

In court papers filed Wednesday night, Trump’s lawyers urged the appellate court to find that the lower court judge erred in ruling against Trump’s immunity claim.

“President Trump is shielded by absolute presidential immunity because his statements were on matters of public concern and therefore well within the scope of the robust absolute immunity afforded all presidents,” reads Trump’s brief. “No amount of hyperbole about the violence of January 6, 2021, provides a basis for this Court to carve out an exception to the constitutional separation of powers.”

The former president faces multiple civil suits stemming from his effort to overthrow the 2020 election, including legal actions brought by U.S. Capitol Police officers and Democratic House members. The suits claim in part that Trump violated the 1871 Ku Klux Klan Act, a civil rights law that prohibits conspiracies against the federal government or to deprive people of their rights.

Mehta, in his 112-page opinion rejecting Trump’s claim of absolute immunity, said the former president’s post-election effort did not concern official acts, but rather a personal attempt to remain in the White House.

“After all, the President’s actions here do not relate to his duties of faithfully executing the laws, conducting foreign affairs, commanding the armed forces, or managing the Executive Branch,” Mehta wrote. “They entirely concern his efforts to remain in office for a second term. These are unofficial acts, so the separation-of-powers concerns that justify the President’s broad immunity are not present here.”

In his ruling, Mehta dismissed the cases against Rudy Giuliani, one of the figures that the plaintiffs alleged had participated in the conspiracy. He also narrowed the claims against Trump, but upheld the count brought under the Ku Klux Klan Act.








Trump again tries to get immunity from Jan. 6 civil suits


Former President Trump on Wednesday urged a federal appeals court in Washington to rule he is “shielded by absolute presidential immunity” from civil lawsuits related to his attempts to…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm sure trying to avoid prosecution for his many crimes has something to do with it too, that and the fact he discovered what a great money making scam it was to fleece his suckers with.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to write to Mr. Raskin and tell him the real reason- THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA SOCIAL SECURITY TRUST FUND..everyone thinks it's safe but I bet you there are some who believed our Capitol to be safe, too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I'm going to write to Mr. Ruskin and tell him the real reason- THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA SOCIAL SECURITY TRUST FUND..everyone thinks it's safe but I bet you there are some who believed our Capitol to be safe, too.


The more democrats that are elected, the further to the left the country moves. First gain enough power to make changes, then level the playing field with HR1 and anti terrorist laws along with passing popular things with broad support while preparing for 2024. Dust off the independent special prosecutors law and appoint Frankenstein to go after those in the senate and congress who supported the insurrection and big lie. Congress has lot's to do and that is what they law was for, busting politicians, not just presidents, with public hearings and indictments, do to them, what they did to Clinton right up to 2024. With luck Trump will help you to keep the house and have a useful majority in the senate, FFS don't lock him up too soon, there are still plenty of GOP primaries for him to fuck up!  Donald is gonna be real desperate real soon and the republican base is all he has left, besides, it's his cash cow! If he's running around with his fake rallies running on the big lie and attacking republicans who don't, you might just have a chance. Donald might be a moron, but he's a moron who can make history!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2022)

injinji said:


> The problem is there are not as many dems as in Texas. It might not be enough.


Magic 8-ball says check again- Texas is unofficially purple.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The more democrats that are elected, the further to the left the country moves. First gain enough power to make changes, then level the playing field with HR1 and anti terrorist laws along with passing popular things with broad support while preparing for 2024. Dust off the independent special prosecutors law and appoint Frankenstein to go after those in the senate and congress who supported the insurrection and big lie. Congress has lot's to do and that is what they law was for, busting politicians, not just presidents, with public hearings and indictments, do to them, what they did to Clinton right up to 2024. With luck Trump will help you to keep the house and have a useful majority in the senate, FFS don't lock him up too soon, there are still plenty of GOP primaries for him to fuck up!  Donald is gonna be real desperate real soon and the republican base is all he has left, besides, it's his cash cow! If he's running around with his fake rallies running on the big lie and attacking republicans who don't, you might just have a chance. Donald might be a moron, but he's a moron who can make history!


Donald's+ is that he has a $100M and pumps out donations like a queen bee's larvae.


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2022)

*Trump's legal team just used a line of defense that it's likely to make if he's criminally charged*

Donald Trump's lawyers released a 282-page document threatening to sue CNN.
The lawyers say Trump "subjectively believes" he lost the 2020 election because of voter fraud.
This could lay out Trump's legal strategy as investigations into him ramp up.
Former President Donald Trump's legal team threatened to bring a defamation lawsuit against the cable network CNN, and the letter from his attorneys signals a strategy that is likely to be a central defense should he ever face criminal charges related to his role in attempts to cling to power despite losing his 2020 reelection bid.

In the 282-page document, his lawyers said the television network repeatedly said Trump was "lying" and "fed a narrative that denounced President Trump's legitimacy and competency" following the presidential election.

The lawyers said CNN's portrayal of Trump was inaccurate because Trump "subjectively believes" there was election fraud in the 2020 presidential election.

The lawyers' July 21 email to the television network offers a glimpse of how Trump's defense team might respond should the former president be criminally charged. Several investigations into him and his business practices are ongoing. The Justice Department and the Atlanta-area district attorney, Fani Willis, are examining allegations that Trump and his closest allies illegally tried to overturn the 2020 election.

Insider previously reported that Trump could have violated five federal and three Georgia state laws following the election including wire fraud, witness tampering, racketeering, and election interference.

One strategy available to Trump's lawyers would be to argue that he genuinely believed there was election fraud and didn't have the intent to commit a criminal act.

For instance, in the document, the lawyers use the definition of "lie" to argue Trump didn't do it with his election-fraud claims.

"Webster's Dictionary defines a 'lie' as an assertion of something known or believed by the speaker to be untrue with intent to deceive," they wrote. "The definition, then, is not limited to simply being wrong about an assertion; it instead requires the speaker to know he or she is speaking falsely and to specifically harbor an intent to mislead."

The Trump lawyers also argued that numerous claims after the election suggested there were problems with vote counting — assertions that would prove baseless and failed in courts when they were presented there at all.

"Substantial numbers of Americans shared President Trump's genuinely-held view that voter fraud affected the results of the 2020 election," the lawyers wrote.

Prosecutors would have a counter, however. Top Justice Department officials and state elections officials have testified to the House select committee investigating the Capitol riot that they told Trump directly that election-fraud claims were baseless or "bullshit" — assessments that would seek to undercut whether it would've been reasonable for Trump to believe in widespread fraud.

Legal experts previously told Insider the prosecutors could also try to paint the picture that Trump's actions were part of a bigger strategy to pressure Republican officials across the US to overturn the 2020 election.

Trump's legal team could also try to blame other people in Trump's inner circle for his actions around the 2020 elections, a blame-the-lawyer strategy that can be effective.








Trump's legal team just used a line of defense that it's likely to make if he's criminally charged


Donald Trump's legal team is laying out a possible legal strategy as investigations close in on his inner circle of advisors.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump's legal team just used a line of defense that it's likely to make if he's criminally charged*
> 
> Donald Trump's lawyers released a 282-page document threatening to sue CNN.
> The lawyers say Trump "subjectively believes" he lost the 2020 election because of voter fraud.
> ...


No standing. Media Morons have nothing to talk about said 'we'll maybe he really did believe it' (even though boy who cried rigged for a year prior) so he's picked up on it- it was only a matter of time. 

He's upset because of what Merrick Garland has been saying and his anus puckered.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Donald's+ is that he has a $100M and pumps out donations like a queen bee's larvae.


Trump only spends money to primary his enemies inside the GOP, he won't spend a dime on the general election He will try to steal all their small donor money that house candidates depend on though, with rallies and appeals to the base. He will spend money on rallies to make himself appear a candidate, but he's 2 years away from his party's nomination, with DeSantis breathing down his neck, the new anointed one. Dump Donald, or Dump Trump, both work well, rhyme and can fit on a sign.


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2022)

*McCarthy says he does not recall Jan. 6 Cassidy Hutchinson call on Trump going to Capitol*
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said that he did not remember talking to former White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson on Jan. 6, 2021, about the prospect of former President Trump going to the Capitol that day as Congress certified the 2020 Electoral College results.

“I don’t recall talking to her that day,” McCarthy said in a press conference Friday. He added that he did recall talking to former White House deputy chief of staff Dan Savino, and Trump’s son-in-law and former White House adviser Jared Kushner, as well as Trump himself, on Jan. 6 as the Capitol attack was underway and he and his staff were removed from his office.

“If I talked to her, I don’t remember it. If it was coming up here, I don’t think I wanted a lot of people coming up to the Capitol. But I don’t remember the conversation,” McCarthy said.

Hutchinson, who was an aide to former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows, testified under oath in a House Jan. 6 select committee hearing last month that McCarthy angrily called her after Trump urged supporters to march to the Capitol in his speech at the Ellipse and that he would go with them.

“He then explained, ‘The president just said he’s marching to the Capitol. You told me this whole week you aren’t coming up here, why would you lie to me?’” Hutchinson recalled during the hearing.

McCarthy said in his press conference Friday that he did not remember being specifically concerned about Trump marching to the Capitol.

“I didn’t watch it, so this is what is so confusing,” McCarthy said about Trump’s speech at the Ellipse. “I didn’t watch the speech. I was working. So I didn’t see what was said, I didn’t see what went on, until after the fact.”

“I had no idea he would come to the Capitol. I had no idea that he was even going to come to the Capitol,” McCarthy said.








McCarthy says he does not recall Jan. 6 Cassidy Hutchinson call on Trump going to Capitol


House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said that he did not remember talking to former White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson on Jan. 6, 2021, about the prospect of former President Trump goi…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump's legal team just used a line of defense that it's likely to make if he's criminally charged*
> 
> Donald Trump's lawyers released a 282-page document threatening to sue CNN.
> The lawyers say Trump "subjectively believes" he lost the 2020 election because of voter fraud.
> ...


wow...something slimier than trump...trump's lawyer...didn't think that was possible.
it doesn't really matter any more, trump will never set foot in the white house again, his power is falling, his allies are deserting him, he donations will dry up, his "business acumen" won't carry him half an inch...he's done, he's just a corpse that refuses to lay down and rot.
whether he rots in a cell or in a room over his daughter's garage, who fucking cares?
i want the freedumb train fucks investigated, indicted, and prosecuted, with the harshest sentences possible handed down to each and every one of them. i want the fake electors and everyone involved in that whole scheme prosecuted, convicted, and barred from any, ANY kind of government service...every fucking one of them.
that would set their fucked up plan back by decades...the next time they get into power, the entire world will be different, and their shitty plans just won't fly


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2022)

*Expanding Jan. 6 Probe Stretches DOJ Resources*
Federal officials are raising concerns that the Justice Department's expanding investigation into the Jan. 6, 2021 riot at the U.S. Capitol could bring the already stretched probe to a breaking point, according to NBC News.

Cases against Capitol rioters are making their way through the court systems as a federal grand jury is hearing testimony about the role then-President Donald Trump may have played that day.

The Washington Post reported on Tuesday that the Justice Department is investigating Trump's actions in a criminal probe of the former president's attempts to overturn his 2020 election defeat.

More than a dozen sources expressed concern to NBC News that the department's resources may be stretched too thin.

NBC News noted law enforcement agents have made about 850 arrests since the riot. It noted, however, that represents only a sliver of the more than 2,500 people who entered the Capitol.

In addition, the U.S. Attorney Office in Washington, which is directing the riot investigations, is also looking at a number of other related issues, including whether there was a conspiracy to obstruct the electoral vote certification on Jan. 6, according to NBC News.

In a budget request for 2023, the Justice Department has asked Congress for more than $34 million to fund 130 employees, including 80 federal prosecutors, to aid the "extraordinary" investigation.

Still, Attorney General Merrick Garland told NBC News he is "confident" that the Justice Department could handle the workload regardless of what Congress does.

"Of course, we'd like more resources, and if Congress wants to give that to us, that would be very nice," Garland said Tuesday. "But we have people — prosecutors and agents — from all over the country working on this matter, and I have every confidence in their ability, their professionalism, their dedication to this task."

Others are not as certain.

"We don't have the manpower," an official said.

Former U.S. Attorney Joyce Vance said: "People are concerned about the resources. It's an enormous amount of cases, and that puts pressure not just on DOJ, but on the courts and probation. It puts pressure on the entire system."

Without the extra funding from Congress, the Jan. 6 investigation will take away resources from other unrelated investigations.

"This will have a detrimental impact on the United States Attorneys' ability to backfill vacancies and prosecute important cases in other jurisdictions," the Justice Department said in its budget request to Congress.


https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/jan-6-investigation-doj/2022/07/29/id/1080916/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Expanding Jan. 6 Probe Stretches DOJ Resources*
> Federal officials are raising concerns that the Justice Department's expanding investigation into the Jan. 6, 2021 riot at the U.S. Capitol could bring the already stretched probe to a breaking point, according to NBC News.
> 
> Cases against Capitol rioters are making their way through the court systems as a federal grand jury is hearing testimony about the role then-President Donald Trump may have played that day.
> ...


there are some problems i mind less than others...if the DOJ is strapped because they're investigating SO many criminals, then they deserve more funding, but as Garland said, they'll get the job done with what they have, if that's all they get, and they'll know it's the obstructionist republicans making them work that much harder, so they'll feel that much more of a sense of accomplishment for every one of the crooked fuckers they lock up


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 29, 2022)

They are prepping Nancy's broom for her trip!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *McCarthy says he does not recall Jan. 6 Cassidy Hutchinson call on Trump going to Capitol*
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) said that he did not remember talking to former White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson on Jan. 6, 2021, about the prospect of former President Trump going to the Capitol that day as Congress certified the 2020 Electoral College results.
> 
> “I don’t recall talking to her that day,” McCarthy said in a press conference Friday. He added that he did recall talking to former White House deputy chief of staff Dan Savino, and Trump’s son-in-law and former White House adviser Jared Kushner, as well as Trump himself, on Jan. 6 as the Capitol attack was underway and he and his staff were removed from his office.
> ...


Under oath?' McCarthy gave deposition? When? <shrug>


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are some problems i mind less than others...if the DOJ is strapped because they're investigating SO many criminals, then they deserve more funding, but as Garland said, they'll get the job done with what they have, if that's all they get, and they'll know it's the obstructionist republicans making them work that much harder, so they'll feel that much more of a sense of accomplishment for every one of the crooked fuckers they lock up


TBH and I really have to be, but I think he'll die first before we get our pound of flesh. I feel we are in for big disappointment. I hope I'm wrong because everyone involved needs to be accountable- for we will have it again.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> They are prepping Nancy's broom for her trip!



Said like a true incel.


----------



## Polly Wog (Jul 29, 2022)

Lock trump Up


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Expanding Jan. 6 Probe Stretches DOJ Resources*
> Federal officials are raising concerns that the Justice Department's expanding investigation into the Jan. 6, 2021 riot at the U.S. Capitol could bring the already stretched probe to a breaking point, according to NBC News.
> 
> Cases against Capitol rioters are making their way through the court systems as a federal grand jury is hearing testimony about the role then-President Donald Trump may have played that day.
> ...


headline rewrite:

*DOJ officials raise concern that they might have to do their job.*


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 29, 2022)

Trump without his orange make up.........yuck.


----------



## printer (Jul 29, 2022)

*Jan. 6 panel agrees to turn over 20 depositions to DOJ*
The House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol expects to turn over 20 depositions to the Department of Justice as it accelerates its probe into the riot that day.

Lawmakers on the panel confirmed Friday that it would share the depositions shortly after coming to an agreement with the Justice Department following months of standoff between the two entities over sharing their work.

“I’m not certain who the 20 will be. But I would generally say that they’d probably be persons of interest, either they’re taking them to court or something like that,” Chair Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) told reporters Friday.

The agreement to share some committee work follows news that the Justice Department brought two former aides to Vice President Mike Pence before a grand jury. They’ve also secured the cooperation of Kenneth Kulkowski, who worked alongside Jeffrey Clark, the assistant attorney general that former President Trump weighed installing as attorney general to forward investigations into purported voter fraud.

All can weigh in on a broader effort by the Trump campaign to focus on its fake elector scheme, using baseless claims of voter fraud as a justification for sending fake electoral certificates from key states President Biden had won.

Reporting from The New York Times earlier this month also indicates the Justice Department is beginning to more directly investigate Trump’s actions surrounding Jan. 6.

“Donald Trump was not an innocent bystander to these events, and he was at the center of a lot of the action. So I imagine if you’re the Department of Justice, and you’re investigating criminal offenses against the United States, his name would be coming up,” Rep. Jamie Raskin (D-Md.) told reporters Friday.

“We don’t know that there’s an investigation into him going on. But I do understand, at least from press reportage, that his name has come up in those grand jury investigations, and it seems to me implausible that it wouldn’t come up.”

The committee had previously said DOJ was too broad in its request for information from the panel, essentially asking them to turn over all depositions. Thompson relented on his earlier position that DOJ come in for an “in camera” review of documents, instead agreeing to turn over a smaller subset of depositions after DOJ narrowed their request.

“We’ve collected a lot of information, and I think a broad brush request would have interfered with the normal process of our work. We now have it cataloged to where it’s reasonable. Initially, we talked about an in camera review of material and we’ve since modified that to make information available upon request,” Thompson said.

“They won’t go beyond 20 at this point, and we think that’s reasonable. And after that, we’ll negotiate it. But everything we’ve done at some point will be made available to the public anyway, and if DOJ has an interest in particular individuals now, we will do that.”








 Jan. 6 panel agrees to turn over 20 depositions to DOJ


The House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol expects to turn over 20 depositions to the Department of Justice as it accelerates its probe into the riot that day. Lawmak…




thehill.com


----------



## Oldone57 (Jul 29, 2022)

What Are the Consequences for Adam Schiff’s Lies? - WSJ 

Little Adam's Lies!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

What Donald Trump's Cabinet can tell January 6 investigators | CNN Politics


The House select committee and the Justice Department are now coming for all the ex-President's men and women.




www.cnn.com





*What Donald Trump’s Cabinet can tell January 6 investigators*

The House select committee and the Justice Department are now coming for all the ex-President’s men and women.

The expanding scope of the probes into former President Donald Trump’s bid to thwart the transfer of power to President Joe Biden’s administration heralds growing peril for Trump and his deepest, inner circle.

There are growing signs that investigators are seeking, and securing, testimony into exactly what Trump said, did and tried to do in the fraught days inside the West Wing ahead of the January 6, 2021, insurrection.

The former President and likely 2024 White House candidate is now facing a two-front challenge from big-time Washington investigations.

The House select committee investigating the US Capitol attack has been up and running for months, and it held televised hearings all summer that presented chilling new details about Trump’s actions after he lost the election to Biden. The full extent of a Justice Department investigation has only become clear this week – and is crucial since it could potentially lead to criminal charges against key players in the drama.

Both probes are accelerating and are gathering testimony from senior officials around Trump, with the former President’s Cabinet of special interest.

Former Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin, ex-Labor Secretary Eugene Scalia, former Acting Secretary of Defense Chris Miller and former Acting Attorney General Jeffrey Rosen have already spoken to the House select committee. The panel has been in talks with former Secretary of State Mike Pompeo for a deposition. Sources told CNN the committee is negotiating terms for a potential interview with former Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe.

And some of the moments of the recent televised hearings that damaged Trump the most came from taped testimony from ex-Attorney General William Barr – though he left the Cabinet before the January 6 conflagration. On Thursday, the committee met with former acting chief of staff Mick Mulvaney, who was also out of the West Wing at the bitter end of the Trump administration serving as Northern Ireland envoy, though he was in contact with senior officials.

*Justice Department readies for legal battle*
The Justice Department has also been busy. It emerged this week that Marc Short and Greg Jacob, former senior staffers to former Vice President Mike Pence, went before the federal grand jury in Washington. And CNN’s Katelyn Polantz and Evan Perez reported exclusively on Thursday that the Justice Department is girding for a legal battle to force testimony from senior former officials on issues that Trump has claimed may be subject to executive privilege. A move this aggressive suggests litigation – with the potential to go all the way to the Supreme Court, which could prolong the investigation and potentially pitch it right into the middle of the 2024 presidential campaign that Trump is poised to join.

But it’s also a sign of intent inside the Justice Department investigation following weeks of publicly expressed frustration, including from House select committee members, that it was dragging its feet on a criminal investigation.

“This tells me that the DOJ is bracing for battle,” CNN legal analyst Elie Honig said on “The Situation Room with Wolf Blitzer” on Thursday. CNN’s Perez reported that the two former Pence aides were able to provide significant information to the grand jury. And Carrie Cordero, a former senior Justice Department official who is now a CNN analyst, said the Justice Department’s nascent legal gambit to combat Trump’s executive privilege claims suggested that Jacob and Short had more to say “but did not.”
...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Jan. 6 panel agrees to turn over 20 depositions to DOJ*
> The House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol expects to turn over 20 depositions to the Department of Justice as it accelerates its probe into the riot that day.
> 
> Lawmakers on the panel confirmed Friday that it would share the depositions shortly after coming to an agreement with the Justice Department following months of standoff between the two entities over sharing their work.
> ...


it will be interesting to see who those 20 people are...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

*Lawrence: Trump Will Likely Be A Defendant For The Rest Of His Life*
327,163 views Jul 29, 2022 Former President Donald Trump is facing legal exposure on multiple fronts, including a civil lawsuit filed by 8 Capitol police officers who defended the Capitol during the January 6th riot. MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell explains why 76-year-old Donald Trump is likely to be a defendant for the rest of his life.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Lawrence: Trump Will Likely Be A Defendant For The Rest Of His Life*
> 327,163 views Jul 29, 2022 Former President Donald Trump is facing legal exposure on multiple fronts, including a civil lawsuit filed by 8 Capitol police officers who defended the Capitol during the January 6th riot. MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell explains why 76-year-old Donald Trump is likely to be a defendant for the rest of his life.


And it's going to drive him to his grave. Be prepared for the letdown.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 29, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> What Are the Consequences for Adam Schiff’s Lies? - WSJ
> 
> Little Adam's Lies!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2022)

What a Champ!









Jared Kushner Tried to Hide Cancer Diagnosis From Father-in-Law Trump


Kushner, who was a top adviser in Donald Trump's White House at the time of his diagnosis, had surgery in 2019.




www.newsweek.com





What's to hide..Trump from his delicate sensibilities? Does he really think Trump gives a flying fuck about him?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> And it's going to drive him to his grave. Be prepared for the letdown.


i won't be disappointed if trump dies before he's punished, only relieved that he's gone.
then the DOJ can get about their business of cleaning up his gang


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> What Are the Consequences for Adam Schiff’s Lies? - WSJ
> 
> Little Adam's Lies!


lulz

Trump lied to the media 35,000 times when he was in office. And I mean bald faced lies, not what Schiff said. By your standard, Trump should be locked away for a hundred thousand years for all of his lies.

So very, very desperate your kind have become. 

I anticipated this. People were complaining about how slowly things were going. But they timed it perfectly. Get the news out too soon and Rebuglicans will have time to do damage control before the elections. But no, we are now only 90 days or so away from the election. Throughout August and September, the drip, drip, drip of bad news, former allies of Trump turning on him, indictments of co conspirators and the loss in confidence by his supporters will give aid to Democrats and damage Trump's loyal supporters in Congress. It's just beginning to hit home. Trump looks like the picture in the Portrait of Dorian Grey. Even Fox and Friends are admitting that Trump's support even among Republicans is collapsing. They even apologized to Trump on air when they reported the facts on this. Like scared Nazi generals reporting to Hitler in his bunker that he was in fact about to be overrun by the Russians. luz. You have nothing. 

Your posts are weak. As weak as Trump's assertion that as president he can commit any crime he wants as long as he says he believed he was acting in the good faith. 

"I believed I won the election, so my attempt to overturn it and murder my political enemies is protected because a President has absolute immunity." Does that not sound like a weak and desperate argument?

Suggest you try using that defense for a speeding ticket.

"The police officer said I was going 85 in a 65 mph zone? Judge, I believe I was going the speed limit."


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> What Are the Consequences for Adam Schiff’s Lies? - WSJ
> 
> Little Adam's Lies!


Do you intend on keeping your Social Security check?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

The Beat is doing a special on Trump's multiple plots for J6 and before, on now.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> I have nothing against gay people, you do you. I personally have never thrown anyone out, come out on your own. I just don't agree with every sexual issues that others are stating to be normal. Even trying to push Pedo's as a norm is BS. I see 2 gays making out in the street, its what they like to do. Why they do it, idk. but nothing against gays.


please do not conflate *or associate *rape of minors with what consenting adults do. That is a rhetorical tool akin to that used by the toxics.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> headline rewrite:
> 
> *DOJ officials raise concern that they might have to do their job.*


plus rep.

(was the rep system still there when you joined? Likes were nice but getting plus rep was special.)


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> Trump without his orange make up.........yuck.
> View attachment 5171587


it looks like someone exfoliated him wth a power tool.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2022)

*Trump's Criminal Intent Exposed: How Jan. 6 Plan Emerged From Military Coup Plot (MSNBC Pt 1)*
32,374 views Jul 29, 2022 Donald Trump only turned to his plan to summon MAGA supporters to D.C. on Jan. 6th, which grew into the criminal insurrection, after the failure of other plots to steal the election. MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber charts exactly how Trump shifted to embrace that Jan. 6 plan, and how new the details add to evidence of actual, "criminal intent" by Trump and his aides -- a requirement for any indictment and criminal trial. 

Melber documents eight different plots to overturn the 2020 election for this MSNBC Special Report, "Inside Trump's Election Plot." The original special, broadcast after the conclusion of the Congressional hearings into Jan. 6, draws on government evidence, testimony, primary documents, independent reporting, and some of Melber's own newsmaking interviews with participants, subjects and one indicted White House aide, Peter Navarro, to show how the effort to overturn the election reflected an attempted conspiracy over several months -- and not only the narrower set of events surrounding January 6, 2021. The distinction could prove pivotal to any criminal conspiracy case against the exposed election plots. (This is the first excerpt from the Special Report; a second excerpt of the conclusion is also available online.)






*A Trump Coup Nightmare: Prosecutors Probe Full Conspiracy, Not Just Jan. 6 (MSNBC Pt 2)*
984 views Jul 29, 2022 MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber reports on the evidence of actual, "criminal intent" by Trump and his aides, a requirement for any indictment and criminal trial, and documents eight different plots to overturn the 2020 election for this MSNBC Special Report. "Inside Trump's Election Plot." The original special, broadcast after the conclusion of the Congressional hearings into Jan. 6, draws on government evidence, testimony, primary documents, independent reporting, and some of Melber's own newsmaking interviews with participants, subjects and one indicted White House aide, Peter Navarro, to show how the effort to overturn the election reflected an attempted conspiracy over several months -- and not only the narrower set of events surrounding January 6, 2021. The distinction could prove pivotal to any criminal conspiracy case against the exposed election plots.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2022)

I have always thought of January 6 as our analog of the Reichstag fire. The main difference is that ours seems more and more to have failed just shy of critical mass. 

I felt the wind of its passage.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I met a girl in art class and Calder on my mobile device


did she look like she could Motherwell?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2022)

Oldone57 said:


> Go ahead and read above and weep. you cannot deny the truth, It is what Germany did to it's civilians. Study history!


I entirely agree. That party should face the consequences and dissolve. They have been hijacked by the toxics. 

Praise everyone, we are finally closing in on their corrupt leadership.

what does “to it is civilians” even mean?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2022)

__





A hot mic caught Rep. Matt Gaetz reassuring Roger Stone that the 'boss' would grant him clemency and he won't go to jail: report






www.msn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2022)

This cartoon didn't age well. 

Garrison seems to be saying that winning an election is a sign of weakness. and launching 50 or so frivolous lawsuits a sign of strength.



lulz

In Trump's most recent lawsuit, he admits he's guilty of a crime but claims presidential immunity. Can you say "weak and desperate"?

lulz at the seven foot wingspan and six pack abs Garrison put on Trump. Right wingers have lost all touch with reality. But then again, just look at what his supporters are saying in this thread. Delusional.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> This cartoon didn't age well.
> 
> Garrison seems to be saying that winning an election is a sign of weakness. and launching 50 or so frivolous lawsuits a sign of strength.
> 
> ...


and trump's hands are way too big, he would wear kids gloves...


----------



## GoatSoup (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm waiting for Garland to strike, have been for 18 months!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> I'm waiting for Garland to strike, have been for 18 months!


In the last 45 days we have seen more forward progress than in the previous 500.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> In the last 45 days we have seen more forward progress than in the previous 500.


Technically wouldn't it be like 500+4(365)?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Technically wouldn't it be like 500+4(365)?


Indeed. But the President had rather less options before he was inaugurated. Figured I’d keep it focused.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> In the last 45 days we have seen more forward progress than in the previous 500.


yup, we got a whole inch closer in the last 45 days, where we didn't move at all in the previous 500...buckle up kids, we might move 2 inches in the next 45 days


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yup, we got a whole inch closer in the last 45 days, where we didn't move at all in the previous 500...buckle up kids, we might move 2 inches in the next 45 days


No; what came out of DOJ was (hunts for THE metaphor) … 
seismic. 

I’m much more confident than pre-hearings. Looks like la Cheney kicked quite a few investigations right in the ol’ Start button.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Indeed. But the President had rather less options before he was inaugurated. Figured I’d keep it focused.


After thinking for a bit, I was wrong. There were a ton of indictments of Trump's allies from Mueller's investigation during Trump's presidency (until Trump's minions got appointed as AG (acting-AG Whitaker then Barr) and slowed it all down.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No; what came out of DOJ was (hunts for THE metaphor) …
> seismic.
> 
> I’m much more confident than pre-hearings. Looks like la Cheney kicked quite a few investigations right in the ol’ Start button.


i'd like to be more excited, but politicians have this annoying habit of never paying for their crimes...the few times they are forced to, it's big news, because they are forced to pay so rarely.
when i see some people like meadows, stone, gaetz, jordan, greene, perry, brooks, gohmert, biggs....getting indicted, tried, AND convicted...then this will start to be exciting. right now, i'm waiting more to see how they avoid their fate, than how they will face it


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd like to be more excited, but politicians have this annoying habit of never paying for their crimes...the few times they are forced to, it's big news, because they are forced to pay so rarely.
> when i see some people like meadows, stone, gaetz, jordan, greene, perry, brooks, gohmert, biggs....getting indicted, tried, AND convicted...then this will start to be exciting. right now, i'm waiting more to see how they avoid their fate, than how they will face it


I am deliberately choosing to be more positive. Considering that I cannot influence what is going on ‘til November, it makes the days pass easier. The temptation to agonize is never far.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i see some people like meadows, stone, gaetz, jordan, greene, perry, brooks, gohmert, biggs....getting indicted, tried, AND convicted...then this will start to be exciting. right now, i'm waiting more to see how they avoid their fate, than how they will face it


From a seldom considered foreign relations point of view, it’s important that they end up in prison. Americans aren’t the only ones paying attention.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> From a seldom considered foreign relations point of view, it’s important that they end up in prison. Americans aren’t the only ones paying attention.


that is a damn fine point...we're still trying to wipe the cheeto stains off of our world image, convicting ALL of them would go a long way towards the world knowing we're getting our house in order. It would also send a message to all those like the Chinese who look for signs of internal weakness to exploit.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> From a seldom considered foreign relations point of view, it’s important that they end up in prison. Americans aren’t the only ones paying attention.


very yes.


----------



## printer (Aug 1, 2022)

*Graham renews effort to block Georgia grand jury subpoena*
Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) is renewing his legal effort to block a special grand jury subpoena for his testimony as part of an investigation into former President Trump’s efforts to pressure Georgia officials to overturn the 2020 election results.

Court filings submitted late Friday show Graham has tapped Trump’s former White House counsel Don McGahn as part of his legal team in a federal lawsuit to quash the subpoena from Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis (D).

Graham asked the federal district court in Georgia to hear the case on an expedited basis, citing the subpoena’s Aug. 23 deadline. His lawyers argued the Constitution expressly shields federal lawmakers from being compelled to testify in such state court proceedings.

“A federal court would be ordering a U.S. Senator from a coequal branch of government to appear before a grand jury,” the filing reads. “And enforcement would pose an even larger problem: It would create a precedent that would allow other county officials in locales across the nation to impose similar burdens on federal officials, of whatever party, to the detriment of our federal government and the federalism that protects it from state and local interference. And to what end? There is no need for Senator Graham’s testimony, far less ‘extraordinary circumstances’ compelling it.”

Willis has demanded Graham’s testimony regarding phone calls he made to a pair of state officials following the 2020 election.

Graham had previously filed a lawsuit in South Carolina federal court but agreed to dismiss the case and re-file it in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of Georgia.

McGahn, his new attorney, served as White House counsel for Trump from the beginning of the administration in 2017 to fall 2018.

Graham’s lawyers argued the senator’s testimony would not be useful for Willis’s investigation, saying he took no part in any effort to overturn Georgia’s 2020 election results.

In their filing, his legal team wrote that Graham “was specifically exercising his oversight responsibilities as Chair of the Senate Judiciary Committee, including related to voting integrity and election-law issues.”








Graham renews effort to block Georgia grand jury subpoena


Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) is renewing his legal effort to block a special grand jury subpoena for his testimony as part of an investigation into former President Trump’s efforts to pressur…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Graham renews effort to block Georgia grand jury subpoena*
> Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) is renewing his legal effort to block a special grand jury subpoena for his testimony as part of an investigation into former President Trump’s efforts to pressure Georgia officials to overturn the 2020 election results.
> 
> Court filings submitted late Friday show Graham has tapped Trump’s former White House counsel Don McGahn as part of his legal team in a federal lawsuit to quash the subpoena from Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis (D).
> ...


i was going to say "the only coward bigger than hawley."...but all things considered, all republicans are about equally cowardly...not a single one of them can step up and admit they did anything wrong, much less feel any remorse


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was going to say "the only coward bigger than hawley."...but all things considered, all republicans are about equally cowardly...not a single one of them can step up and admit they did anything wrong, much less feel any remorse


Moscow Mitch is in the same weight class. Killed two righteous impeachments.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2022)

Jan 6. rioter who carried gun to US Capitol and threatened Nancy Pelosi gets more than 7 years in prison








Jan. 6 rioter who carried gun to US Capitol and threatened Nancy Pelosi gets more than 7 years in prison | CNN Politics


A federal judge on Monday sentenced Guy Reffitt, who brought a gun to the US Capitol during the January 6, 2021, riot and threatened House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, to more than seven years in prison, the longest insurrection-related sentence to date.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Jan 6. rioter who carried gun to US Capitol and threatened Nancy Pelosi gets more than 7 years in prison
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soap on a rope might be a good idea.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Soap on a rope might be a good idea.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

*Trump's Criminal Intent Exposed: Coup Conspiracy Timeline From Nov. To Jan. 6 (MSNBC Highlights)*
391,366 views Aug 1, 2022 MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber reports on Donald Trump’s illegal coup plot and the “many different plots [that] were pursued, thwarted and then doubled down upon” to try to overturn the 2020 election. Former Watergate Prosecutor Jill Wine-Banks joins Ari Melber in a follow up to this “Beat” special report on Trump’s illegal plotting and fake electors scheme, adding “even when they were setting it up, they said it was fake electors… you have all of these things and they were all failing, then on the day that it was going to be certified, he invited and unleashed a mob on the Capitol.”


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 2, 2022)

First on CNN: Jan. 6 text messages wiped from phones of key Trump Pentagon officials


The Defense Department wiped the phones of top departing DOD and Army officials at the end of the Trump administration, deleting any texts from key witnesses to events surrounding the January 6, 2021, attack on the US Capitol, according to court filings.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 2, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> First on CNN: Jan. 6 text messages wiped from phones of key Trump Pentagon officials
> 
> 
> The Defense Department wiped the phones of top departing DOD and Army officials at the end of the Trump administration, deleting any texts from key witnesses to events surrounding the January 6, 2021, attack on the US Capitol, according to court filings.
> ...


That's an extremely dangerous precedent being set. All Americans better be very worried. My feeling is that the texts themselves were much more revealing and criminal than the act of destroying them is at this point. Not good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> That's an extremely dangerous precedent being set. All Americans better be very worried. My feeling is that the texts themselves were much more revealing and criminal than the act of destroying them is at this point. Not good.


Trump is gonna send a lot of people to prison, this wasn't just destruction of government records it was destruction of evidence in the most serious crime in US history, had it succeded it would have ended American history as a democracy. It could also make them party to a larger conspiracy. Congressional oversight committees are gonna go through all these agencies phones, even the park police and they will get to the bottom of it and a lot of civil servants are gonna be fired and indicted, add another group to Trump's many victims and accomplices, they should even exceed the number of lawyers he will end up sending to prison or screwing for life. He used them like toilet paper and they stuck out their tongues while he wiped.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 2, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> That's an extremely dangerous precedent being set. All Americans better be very worried. My feeling is that the texts themselves were much more revealing and criminal than the act of destroying them is at this point. Not good.


time for a big shake up at the pentagon....a lot of people need to get sacked, and quick.
pretty much anyone whose phone got wiped...no reason to wipe a phone if there is nothing incriminating on it...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> time for a big shake up at the pentagon....a lot of people need to get sacked, and quick.
> pretty much anyone whose phone got wiped...no reason to wipe a phone if there is nothing incriminating on it...


Goes to national security and should be treated as such.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> That's an extremely dangerous precedent being set. All Americans better be very worried. My feeling is that the texts themselves were much more revealing and criminal than the act of destroying them is at this point. Not good.


I figured that by now every single digital communication is being intercepted, recorded, indexed and stored by NSA as a matter of course. 

Collusion in the NSA would be oh so bad.

I say get the NSA to spill. With the republic in the balance, the equations of national security are not status quo.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I figured that by now every single digital communication is being intercepted, recorded, indexed and stored by NSA as a matter of course. Collusion in the NSA would be oh so bad.
> I say get the NSA to spill. With the republic in the balance, the equations of national security are not status quo.


I don't typically like to comment on American politics, but here's a thing that kinda slays me. I've been following closed mouthed for just a couple of years, and one of the first things I noticed when I started following in 2020 was this. It was so obvious that the previous government were taking away and placing pieces (people) in various positions that should be held with heavy accountability and utmost security for the good of any nation. What really bugs me about it is that there are still so many American voters willing to overlook the obvious chess game that was, and still is, being played because they were brought up with certain political ideals (I was born a Democrat/Republican). I don't think a lot of people realize nor understand the shell game that they're playing. If folks keep moving goalposts, playing stupid, and "winning" for the sake of their own ego, you aren't going to have a constitution to speak of. Or it'll be rendered meaningless.

I do not post this lightly or with any intent of drama. You folks have to turn this shit around right quick like.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I don't typically like to comment on American politics, but here's a thing that kinda slays me. I've been following closed mouthed for just a couple of years, and one of the first things I noticed when I started following in 2020 was that it was this. It was so obvious that the previous government were taking away and placing pieces (people) in various positions that should be held with heavy accountability and utmost security for the good of any nation. What really bugs me about it is that there are still so many American voters willing to overlook the obvious chess game that was, and still is, being played because they were brought up with certain political ideals (I was born a Democrat/Republican). I don't think a lot of people realize nor understand the shell game that they're playing. If folks keep moving goalposts, playing stupid, and "winning" for the sake of their own ego, you aren't going to have a constitution to speak of. Or it'll be rendered meaningless.
> 
> I do not post this lightly or with any intent of drama. You folks have to turn this shit around right quick like.


I share your sense of peril. My family remembers how quickly German democracy went from “embattled but alive” to a permanent state of emergency. 

I also do not believe that all the ferrous bullshit we citizens have been buying over decades “because 2A” will mean a thing when the pros come prowling through.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump is gonna send a lot of people to prison, this wasn't just destruction of government records it was destruction of evidence in the most serious crime in US history, had it succeded it would have ended American history as a democracy. It could also make them party to a larger conspiracy. Congressional oversight committees are gonna go through all these agencies phones, even the park police and they will get to the bottom of it and a lot of civil servants are gonna be fired and indicted, add another group to Trump's many victims and accomplices, they should even exceed the number of lawyers he will end up sending to prison or screwing for life. He used them like toilet paper and they stuck out their tongues while he wiped.


I'll temper my expectations. American justice system is up to bat. I don't know enough about it to be worried, and I'll leave it there. I know a can of worms when I see it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I'll temper my expectations. American justice system is up to bat. I don't know enough about it to be worried, and I'll leave it there. I know a can of worms when I see it.


A giant can of worms and if you live near America you feel a special threat, but the reality is all liberal democracies would be prey to the like of China and Russia who wage economic war, with a mercantilist policy that incompatible with the global economic system. America controls about 20% of the global economy these days and allies are it's biggest asset, allowing it to double or triple it economic clout. In war allies who are also friends that share values and must trust each other as much as possible to work together as a unit and keep their agreements. Russia has few friends and so does China, but it is trying to improve it's reputation in the global village.

So Trump was and Trumpism is a threat to our and NATO's national security having a fascist neighbor makes people feel uncomfortable. If the guy across the street started flying swastikas and displaying the usual signs of an antisocial personality while heavily armed to the teeth, you would be concerned!


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A giant can of worms and if you live near America you feel a special threat, but the reality is all liberal democracies would be prey to the like of China and Russia who wage economic war, with a mercantilist policy that incompatible with the global economic system. America controls about 20% of the global economy these days and allies are it's biggest asset, allowing it to double or triple it economic clout. In war allies who are also friends that share values and must trust each other as much as possible to work together as a unit and keep their agreements. Russia has few friends and so does China, but it is trying to improve it's reputation in the global village.
> 
> So Trump was and Trumpism is a threat to our and NATO's national security having a fascist neighbor makes people feel uncomfortable. If the guy across the street started flying swastikas and displaying the usual signs of an antisocial personality while heavily armed to the teeth, you would be concerned!


Won't happen in my hood. I live amongst the Muslims.

Great neighbors!! The Women drive like maniacs though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Won't happen in my hood. I live amongst the Muslims.


They would be more concerned than you and their first act on that concern would be to call the Cops in Canada, he wouldn't be armed for long making a fashion statement like that! Then they could have a civilized discussion with him, beat the living shit out of him if he got out of line and then have him charged with a hate crime. I'm glad to be Canadian.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Won't happen in my hood. I live amongst the Muslims.
> 
> Great neighbors!! The Women drive like maniacs though.


that last sentence is a giggler. I imagine these women using the line from the Wild Ones. What are you rebelling against?

]


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2022)

Court documents, national security, the DOJ is on it like stink on shit. More assholes going down, make them own it, indict them as part of the conspiracy, or it's coverup and federal documents crimes, even the national archives will get a crack at them






*Jan. 6 text messages wiped from phones of Trump officials*
48,455 views Aug 2, 2022 The Defense Department wiped the phones of top departing DOD and Army officials at the end of the Trump administration, deleting any texts from key witnesses to events surrounding the January 6, 2021, attack on the US Capitol, according to court filings.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> that last sentence is a giggler. I imagine these women using the line from the Wild Ones. What are you rebelling against?
> 
> ]View attachment 5174173


To be totally politically incorrect and act like fambly, the Asian women finally figured it out, maybe they will too. I jest.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> To be totally politically incorrect and act like fambly, the Asian women finally figured it out, maybe they will too. I jest.


Living in the Bay Area, I saw a lot of good and bad. On the good side: great authentic food from Thai to Indonesian. The ex and kids loved Little Vietnam in San Jose.

And Berkeley had a Japanese hand-tool store to die for.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Living in the Bay Area, I saw a lot of good and bad. On the good side: great authentic food from Thai to Indonesian. The ex and kids loved Little Vietnam in San Jose.


We pretty much have the entire world at our doorstep here. I won't complain.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> We pretty much have the entire world at our doorstep here. I won't complain.


Are you in or near the Bay?


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 2, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Are you in or near the Bay?


Nopers. Little Texas Alberta.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 2, 2022)

It bothers me they don't know to not do bad shit on their work devices. Just...damn. 

Can them like they got caught rubbing one out during a zoom meeting.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It bothers me they don't know to not do bad shit on their work devices. Just...damn.
> 
> Can them like they got caught rubbing one out during a zoom meeting.


I do not believe the records are unrecoverable. In fact, the act of recovering them should involve the *exhaustive* (and rather destructive)
search of the premises and property of anyone of flag rank. 
Something to instill a bit of circumspection in the up’n’comers.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2022)

I am indulging in an ethnic prerogative 









Judge dismisses Trump's 'immunity' claim in Jan. 6 lawsuits


U.S. District Judge Amit Mehta denied the former president's bid to block three lawsuits brought by Capitol Police officers who blame him for their injuries in the Capitol riot.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you suck...i live in a tourist town...there's a couple of dozen people in the bathroom at walmart.
> we get a lot of magats vacationing here, so not only are the fucking tourists everywhere, getting in the way of everything, they're extra stupid tourists.


My niece bought an apartment on Panama City Beach that they rent out in five day chunks. Sister goes down and cleans it between customers. She doesn't seem to mind the tourists, but I can't stand any of it. We are getting a little of it on the river. But thank the gods, the riverhouse is on a long stretch without outlets so no tubers. Just kayaks and fishermen. We do get lots of boat-ramp traffic coming by the sandhill.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 3, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I am indulging in an ethnic prerogative
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well...if ordering a mob to storm the capitol to overturn a legitimate election falls within "the outer perimiters of his presidential responsibilities"....does that not make him responsible for that mobs actions? sounds like some pretty plausible self incrimination right there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2022)

*Let's talk about Trump's lawyers preparing for charges....*


----------



## printer (Aug 3, 2022)

The problem of the messages is that they were never backed up, no place to retrieve them from. If the phones were just sitting around then it might be a good chance of the messages recovered. But the phones are long gone, probably recycled. In the mean time.

*DOJ subpoenas Trump White House counsel Pat Cipollone*
Former White House Counsel Pat Cipollone has been subpoenaed by the Justice Department in an investigation increasingly involving former President Trump’s closest advisors, according to reports from multiple news outlets.

The subpoena comes as the Justice Department has been bringing other White House officials before a grand jury in its probe into Jan. 6. 

Cipollone would be able to offer considerable insight into actions at the White House both leading up to and on Jan. 6. His testimony before the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack indicates he had numerous concerns about the former president’s plans for the day and how he responded to the riot.

The Justice Department has already brought two former advisors to Vice President Mike Pence before a grand jury.

It has also executed search warrants on Jeffrey Clark, a former Justice Department assistant attorney general who Trump weighed installing as attorney general so he could forward investigations into the president’s baseless claims of election fraud, along with John Eastman. Eastman, a former law professor, crafted memo’s for the campaign advising they submit alternate electoral certificates and that Pence buck his ceremonial duty to certify the election results.

According to ABC News, which first reported the subpoena, Cipollone’s attorney is expected to negotiate his appearance, given the former White House counsel’s concerns around executive privilege.

An attorney for Cipollone did not respond to a request for comment and the Justice Department also declined comment.

“This is probably bad for former President Trump. If he goes in front of the grand jury, it shows that this is more than, you know, what did John Eastman do (The attorney that basically came up with that crazy scheme to overturn the election)? And it probably has a very deep interest in what the president did,” Rep. Adam Kinzinger (R-Ill.) said in an appearance on CNN’s “New Day” on Wednesday morning.

“The Justice Department knows better what they can, in essence, get around when it comes to saying executive privilege. And so I hope they go at that judiciously. I hope Pat Cipollone actually just tells the truth, I have no doubt that he hasn’t, but there’s no reason to protect particularly criminal behavior or what could potentially be criminal behavior behind executive privilege,” he added.








DOJ subpoenas Trump White House counsel Pat Cipollone


Former White House counsel Pat Cipollone has been subpoenaed by the Justice Department in an investigation increasingly involving former President Trump’s closest advisers, according to reports fro…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2022)

Donald's and other's stress level just went up as the WH counsel is hauled in and privilege around criminal acts is swept away.






*Fmr. Federal Prosecutor Compares Federal Grand Jury, 1/6 Cmte, As Cipollone Is Subpoenaed*
16,027 views Aug 3, 2022 Formal Federal Prosecutor, Glenn Kirschner, joins Chris Jansing to discuss the Pat Cipollone subpoena and the differences in power between a federal grand jury and the January 6 committee.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2022)

*Pat Cipollone gets a grand jury subpoena. This spells real trouble for Donald Trump & "Team Crazy."*
15,728 views Aug 3, 2022 Donald Trump's White House counsel Pat Cipollone testified before the House select committee investigating the insurrection. As we saw during the public J6 committee hearings, Cipollone repeatedly invoked executive privilege to refuse to share information he had about the misconduct and potential crimes of Donald Trump. 

That's all about to change because, according to some new reporting from the New York Times, federal prosecutors have served Cipollone with a subpoena to appear before a federal grand jury. The J6 select committee has no real vehicle to test and overcome an asserted privilege and compel a witnesses testimony. However, federal prosecutors have a robust and time-tested vehicle to overcome such privileges and compel Cipollone to testify about what he knows regarding Trump's possible crimes. 

This video takes a deep procedural dive into how federal prosecutors challenge and defeat privileges asserted by witnesses, and compel testimony before the grand jury.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2022)

*Let's talk about Pat Cipollone's subpoena...*


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2022)

printer said:


>


They touched on Cippolone's upcoming subpoena to testify before the DOJ grand jury investigating the Jan 6 insurrection. In the vid, there was that statement made that Cippolone was a personal attorney for Trump, he was the attorney for the United States government for the Office of the President. 

A bit more on what that means is discussed here:









Grand jury subpoenas Trump White House lawyers for Jan. 6 probe


The subpoenas to Pat Cipollone and Patrick Philbin suggest an intensifying Justice Department investigation into the events surrounding the deadly Jan. 6 insurrection at the U.S. Capitol, when Trump loyalists stormed the building in hopes of halting the certification of election results.




www.pbs.org






When Cipollone testified before The Select Committee to Investigate the Jan 6 on The United States Capitol he was obligated to invoke executive privilege when necessary because he was a member of the Executive Branch of government testifying before the Legislative Branch. He had to invoke that privilege as specified in the Constitution to protect the separation of powers between the two branches. By doing so, he wasn't covering for Trump, he was protecting the power of the office of the President. 

But testifying before the Grand Jury is different. The DOJ authorized the Grand Jury to investigate the January 6 attack. They are acting under the Executive Branch. Cipollone does not have to protect the executive branch from itself. Nor does Trump have any lawyer-client privilege, because Cipollone was not Trump's personal lawyer. It was clear from the beginning of Trump's conspiracy that Cipollone knew what was going on. Cipollone was present during the WH meetings where Trump discussed his plans to overthrow the election. Cipollone advised Trump what he was discussing was illegal so, Trump can't claim "I didn't know". Now, C goes before the Grand Jury with an obligation as the government's Attorney to the Office of the President to share what he knows, how he advised Trump and what was discussed at those meetings. 

Trump is pretty much powerless in this regard. That control freak must be enraged. He's could try another go at his perceived enemies. I would hope the DOJ has stepped up protection of Cipollone for the time being. 

Many on this forum perceive Garland as being spineless and weak because he hasn't done much wrt Trump and his absolutely transparent attempt at a coup. I think maybe we interpreted slow and steady progress as weakness. Maybe we were wrong about that.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

now why would they need to do this. 









Trump's Lawyers Are Preparing Legal Defenses Against Criminal Charges


According to internal communications reviewed by Rolling Stone, Trump’s team is “quietly” planning for criminal charges as it waits for the Justice Department to make its move



www.rollingstone.com


----------



## MickFoster (Aug 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> now why would they need to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They know what we all know is inevitable..........except the MAGAt's.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> They know what we all know is inevitable..........except the MAGAt's.


In a way, the recent revelations about expunged text records show an even bigger threat than J6.

We need to see to it that anyone, anyone at all at the three agencies who had any chance of stopping that crime is stripped of duty and disqualified for any government position, right down to mail carrier.


----------



## MickFoster (Aug 4, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> In a way, the recent revelations about expunged text records show an even bigger threat than J6.
> 
> We need to see to it that anyone, anyone at all at the three agencies who had any chance of stopping that crime is stripped of duty and disqualified for any government position, right down to mail carrier.


The corruption runs deep........I'm not sure if we can recover from it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> The corruption runs deep........I'm not sure if we can recover from it.


I am more confident than pre-hearings. Every now and then something happens to rouse the sleepy Average Citizen. This is starting to have that feel.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2022)

Fulton County DA links Lindsey Graham to Trump's attempt to 'find 11,780 votes' in new court filing


During his now-infamous phone call with Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, former President Donald Trump implored Raffensperger to help him "find" the 11,780 votes that he needed to overtake President Joe Biden in the Peach State.Now the Fulton County District Attorney's Office is...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 5, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Fulton County DA links Lindsey Graham to Trump's attempt to 'find 11,780 votes' in new court filing
> 
> 
> During his now-infamous phone call with Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, former President Donald Trump implored Raffensperger to help him "find" the 11,780 votes that he needed to overtake President Joe Biden in the Peach State.Now the Fulton County District Attorney's Office is...
> ...


Remember his emotional “I’m done” speech on the floor of the senate? 

I think one could reasonably assume that speech implied he was done trying to help trump overturn the election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2022)

*Trump's advisors tell him to "cut all contact" with Mark Meadows. Has Meadows flipped on Trump?*
22,326 views Aug 5, 2022 Rolling Stone recently reported that former President Donald Trump's defense team is preparing to pin Trump's crimes on "fall guys." Now, CNN is reporting that Trump "has specifically been counseled to cut contact with his former chief of staff Mark Meadows." Is Mark Meadows cooperating with federal prosecutors as part of their investigation of the conduct of Donald Trump? Here is a review of some of the data points.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 5, 2022)

it's all falling down...the indictments have to start coming soon.


----------



## printer (Aug 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's all falling down...the indictments have to start coming soon.


Let's see, got to mark off two weeks on my calendar.


----------



## printer (Aug 7, 2022)

*Secret Service Provides Cellphone Numbers to Jan. 6 Panel*
The Secret Service provided the Jan. 6 panel a list of agency-issued cellphone numbers, for the period it is investigating, belonging to agents in Washington, D.C., ABC News reported.

The move is an attempt to show the agency's cooperation with the committee investigating last year's insurrection and the role then-President Donald Trump played in it.

The panel can now decide which agents' call records they want to review. If the panel decides to do so, it now can request the call records directly or issue a subpoena from the agents' cellphone providers.
Meanwhile, the Department of Homeland Security inspector general responsible for the Secret Service also has acquired a listing of cellphone numbers. Inspector General Joseph Cuffari's office is conducting its own investigation into the Jan. 6 Capitol riot.

As ABC News reported, both DHS and the Secret Service have faced criticism recently related to the deleted text messages of agents who were around the events of Jan. 6.

Congressional Democrats have lobbed accusations at Cuffari for disregarding efforts to obtain text and phone records from that day.

Recently, a Secret Service spokesperson acknowledged that the agency lost some cellphone data from January 2021 after a pre-planned data transfer.




__





Loading…






www.newsmax.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 7, 2022)

Michigan AG calls for special prosecutor in case now involving her Trump-backed opponent


Dana Nessel’s office says it’s uncovered evidence tying the GOP candidate running to unseat her to a scheme to seize and tamper with voting machines.




www.politico.com


----------



## printer (Aug 8, 2022)

*Jan. 6 committee acquires Alex Jones’s texts: report *
The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attacks on the U.S. Capitol has reportedly obtained text messages from far-right conspiracy theorist Alex Jones after his legal team accidentally sent two years of his phone records to attorneys in a defamation case against him.

CNN reported on Monday that the texts had been turned over by the lawyer who represented parents of a Sandy Hook school shooting victim, who were awarded $45.2 million in punitive damages in their civil trial against Jones. 

Jones had pushed the conspiracy theory that the 2012 shooting that killed 20 children and six teachers at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Conn., was a hoax, and that the parents were “crisis actors.”

The Jan. 6 committee subpoenaed Jones in November of last year for his alleged role in planning and funding the events that transpired that day.

He appeared for a deposition, but said that he invoked his Fifth Amendment right to remain silent “almost 100 times.”

The committee has accused Jones and other right-wing figures of stoking the rioters leading up to and during the Capitol breach, as well as peddling former President Trump’s false claim that the 2020 presidential election was stolen.

Jones breached the restricted area on the Capitol grounds on Jan. 6, though he didn’t go into the building. 

The exact dates of Jones’s phone records aren’t yet clear, but the committee has expressed interest in what Jones may have said in texts leading up the the attacks.

A spokesperson for the Jan. 6 committee declined to comment on whether the texts had been received.

The Hill has also reached out to the Justice Department and the Sandy Hook parents’ attorney, Mark Bankston.








Jan. 6 committee acquires Alex Jones’s texts: report


The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attacks on the U.S. Capitol has reportedly obtained text messages from far-right conspiracy theorist Alex Jones after his legal team accid…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Aug 8, 2022)

*Georgia DA rejects Giuliani effort to postpone Aug. 9 grand jury appearance*
The Atlanta-area district attorney investigating Donald Trump’s effort to overturn the 2020 election is insisting that Rudy Giuliani appear for a grand jury interview Tuesday, rejecting his effort for a last-ditch postponement that Giuliani said is the result of a medical procedure.

“We do not consent to change the date,” Will Wooten, an assistant district attorney in Fulton County, wrote to Giuliani’s lawyer, Robert Costello, in an Aug. 2 email revealed in court filings Monday. “We expect to see your client before the grand jury on August 9, 2022, here in Atlanta.”

Fulton County Superior Court Judge Robert McBurney scheduled an emergency hearing for Tuesday afternoon to discuss the matter.


The exchange between Giuliani and the District Attorney’s Office shows the urgency behind District Attorney Fani Willis’ quickly unfolding investigation, which has led to a torrent of subpoenas for figures in Trump’s inner circle in recent weeks, including Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) and attorneys John Eastman and Cleta Mitchell.

Giuliani was ordered by a New York state judge to appear for the Aug. 9 grand jury interview last month, after he failed to appear at a hearing to challenge the subpoena. But Giuliani made an emergency motion on Monday to postpone his hearing, saying a recent medical procedure left him unable to fly for several weeks. Giuliani cited an Aug. 2 letter from his doctor, Eric Neibart, saying he was “not yet cleared for air travel” after his surgery. He said in a court filing accompanying the motion that he had offered the district attorney to testify remotely, as he did in May before the Jan. 6 select committee investigating the attack on the Capitol.

“It is important to note here that Mr. Giuliani is [in] no way seeking to inappropriately delay, or obstruct these proceedings or avoid giving evidence or testimony that is not subject to some claim of privilege in this matter,” Costello said in the motion for a postponement. “Stated another way, he is and has been willing to cooperate in this matter subject to any ethical obligations that may preclude that cooperation.”
But the District Attorney’s Office sharply rejected Giuliani’s effort. In a response to his motion, Willis’ office said Giuliani had recently traveled to New Hampshire — a trip Giuliani said was by car, not plane. Notably, the DA’s office said it had “obtained records” that show Giuliani made a mid-July purchase of “multiple airline tickets with cash, including tickets to Rome, Italy, and Zurich, Switzerland, for travel dates ranging between July 22, 2022, and July 29, 2022.”

“All of these dates were after the Witness’s medical procedure,” Willis said in the filing.
Asked about the airline records, Costello said Giuliani “did not and has not flown anywhere following his surgery.”
“I am looking into this allegation and we will have more to say later today or tomorrow,” he added.
Giuliani also claims that the reason he missed the July 13 court date to challenge the issuance of the subpoena was also the result of his recovery from the medical procedure. The New York Post reported that Giuliani underwent heart stent surgery on July 5.








Georgia DA rejects Giuliani effort to postpone Aug. 9 grand jury appearance


The Atlanta-area office investigating Donald Trump’s effort to overturn the 2020 election turned down an emergency motion that cited a medical procedure.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

Seach warrant at Mar Logo, Trump says they had an "army" going through the place. I'd say the shit just hit the fan for Donald and it is getting real.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








FBI executes search warrant at Mar-a-Lago, Trump says


The FBI executed a search warrant on Monday at Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago resort in Palm Beach, Florida, the former President confirmed to CNN.




www.cnn.com





*FBI executes search warrant at Trump’s Mar-a-Lago*

The FBI executed a search warrant today at Donald Trump’s Mar-a-Lago resort in Palm Beach, Florida, the former President confirms to CNN.

_This story is breaking and will be updated._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

FBI Search Focused on Material Trump Brought From White House







www.bloomberg.com





*Former President Trump Says FBI Agents Raiding Mar-a-Lago*

Former President Donald Trump, in a statement, says his Mar-a-Lago home is “currently under siege, raided, and occupied by a large group of FBI agents,” Bloomberg News reports.


_More information is available on the Bloomberg Terminal._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

Eric Trump reveals he told Donald that the FBI had raided Mar-a-Lago


Eric Trump accused the current administration of wanting to 'attack Biden's greatest threat' after the FBI raided Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago home in Florida Monday morning.




www.dailymail.co.uk





*FBI raids Mar-a-Lago: Trump said his home was 'under siege by large group of agents who even broke into my safe'*

Donald Trump says his Mar-a-Lago home has been raided by the FBI. 

'These are dark times for our Nation, as my beautiful home, Mar-A-Lago in Palm Beach, Florida, is currently under siege, raided, and occupied by a large group of FBI agents. Nothing like this has ever happened to a President of the United States before,' he said in statement Monday night.'

'After working and cooperating with the relevant Government agencies, this unannounced raid on my home was not necessary or appropriate.'

It is unclear what the raid is for, what kind of warrant is being executed and what agents are seeking. 

Trump said: 'It is prosecutorial misconduct, the weaponization of the Justice System, and an attack by Radical Left Democrats who desperately don’t want me to run for President in 2024, especially based on recent polls, and who will likewise do anything to stop Republicans and Conservatives in the upcoming Midterm Elections. 

'Such an assault could only take place in broken, Third-World Countries. 

'Sadly, America has now become one of those Countries, corrupt at a level not seen before. 

'They even broke into my safe! What is the difference between this and Watergate, where operatives broke into the Democrat National Committee? Here, in reverse, Democrats broke into the home of the 45th President of the United States.'


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2022)

Trump ally Doug Mastriano to appear before Jan 6 committee


The GOP candidate’s attorney wants to record the interview or have access to unedited tape, which he says the committee refuses to discuss




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2022)

*Doug Mastriano Did Not Answer Questions During Jan. 6 Interview*
32,283 views Aug 9, 2022 Doug Mastriano, the Republican nominee for governor of Pennsylvania, appeared briefly before the Jan. 6 committee. The New York Times’ congressional reporter Luke Broadwater explains why the interview was cut short.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2022)

scrabble scrabble









Rep. Scott Perry says FBI agents seized his cellphone


WASHINGTON (AP) — U.S. Rep. Scott Perry said his cellphone was seized Tuesday morning by FBI agents carrying a search warrant. The circumstances surrounding the seizure were not immediately known.




apnews.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 10, 2022)

FBI delivers subpoenas to several Pa. Republican lawmakers: sources say


While official spokesman for the House and Senate leaders declined to confirm that subpoenas were received, other sources familiar with the situation said the subpoenas center around U.S. Scott Perry, R-Pa., and his involvement with the Stop the Steal movement.




www.pennlive.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2022)

*Texas Paul REACTS to Wacky Cultist in Giant MAGA Hat Outside Mar-a-Lago FBI Raid*
18,243 views Aug 10, 2022 A truly bizarre video of a woman rallying outside Mar-a-Lago in a giant-sized MAGA hat and spewing unhinged propaganda after Monday’s FBI raid on the ex-president’s home has been circulating on Twitter and, well, you have to see it to believe it. Texas Paul reacts.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## printer (Aug 10, 2022)

Can't even sign a name?


----------



## GoatSoup (Aug 10, 2022)

Nice to see Garland's FBI actively doing something after all this time. I'm waiting for the handcuffs to be spread around Congress for the Green Bay Sweepers, and Navarro under oath on the stand.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2022)

printer said:


> Can't even sign a name?


actually that is his rendition of the sort of seismogram that would have people fleeing anywhere within 500mi of Yellowstone.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 11, 2022)

printer said:


> Can't even sign a name?


Looks like my ECG when in defib !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5178816


That signature could send him to prison, along with a mountain of other evidence and a thousand witnesses lined up and waiting to testify...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That signature could send him to prison, along with a mountain of other evidence and a thousand witnesses lined up and waiting to testify...


trump will never go to prison...and i'm alright with that. he will get house arrest, which will stop him from showing up uninvited and unannounced to keep spreading his lies and hate, and the news services will start to ignore him and his satan spawned children, which will be a fate far worse than incarceration to them. their grifts will dry up, they'll end up having to sell everything they own, including mar-a-lago, and all end up living in a condo in new jersey, because they won't be able to afford a shoe box in NY


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trump will never go to prison...and i'm alright with that. he will get house arrest, which will stop him from showing up uninvited and unannounced to keep spreading his lies and hate, and the news services will start to ignore him and his satan spawned children, which will be a fate far worse than incarceration to them. their grifts will dry up, they'll end up having to sell everything they own, including mar-a-lago, and all end up living in a condo in new jersey, because they won't be able to afford a shoe box in NY


What kind of house will he be under arrest in will end up being the question, cause he is gonna end up broke a thousand different ways. Also there is the domestic terrorism threat he represents and the risk to those guarding him that they pose, they might have to do a custom job for Donald and it would be the perfect assignment for those SS agents who sucked his ass but not enough to get fired, they can give them cells too. Remember all the death threats the judge and jury will get between conviction and sentencing and how that would look on a sentencing report?

However where he does his time in Georgia is not up to the feds, Donald has no special statues under the law and the closer he is confined the lower the SS costs. In fact you can get it down to a few SS agents with bad backs and knees stationed at a desk outside his cell door, whose only real job would be shoving his food tray through the grub hole in the cell door. Mar Logo should be either repossessed or up for auction in a couple of years, Donald will probably go bankrupt before he goes to jail. Does he get to run his business while confined? How about interfere in politics?


----------



## printer (Aug 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trump will never go to prison...and i'm alright with that. he will get house arrest, which will stop him from showing up uninvited and unannounced to keep spreading his lies and hate, and the news services will start to ignore him and his satan spawned children, which will be a fate far worse than incarceration to them. their grifts will dry up, they'll end up having to sell everything they own, including mar-a-lago, and all end up living in a condo in new jersey, because they won't be able to afford a shoe box in NY


I would think he would get house arrest and then there would have to be some communication limit on him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2022)

printer said:


> I would think he would get house arrest and then there would have to be some communication limit on him.


There may be government people looking for an appropriate island as we speak, an American Elba, GITMO perhaps! He wanted to lead his mob of morons into congress personally like Napoleon FFS. America has many pacific island possessions, say in the Aleutian chain...


----------



## GoatSoup (Aug 11, 2022)

Adak is nice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Adak is nice.


He is a pretty big fish, America's deadliest catch! So what better place.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 11, 2022)

87 Months, bye bye trumptard lol.










Jury convicts former police officer Thomas Robertson on 6 counts related to January 6


Thomas Robertson was found guilty Monday on all charges, including obstructing officers during the Capitol riot.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2022)

GoatSoup said:


> Adak is nice.


That's just mean....he can see russia from there.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There may be government people looking for an appropriate island as we speak, an American Elba, GITMO perhaps! He wanted to lead his mob of morons into congress personally like Napoleon FFS. America has many pacific island possessions, say in the Aleutian chain...


as soon as Democrats have the juice, we really need to take the blot of national shame that is Gitmo apart, and return the terrritory.

I dislike Cuba’s government, but that is no reason to keep their land.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2022)

*Let's talk about Pennsylvania, Perry, and subpoenas....*


----------



## printer (Aug 15, 2022)

*Judge rules Graham must comply with Georgia grand jury subpoena*

A federal judge on Monday ruled that Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) must comply with a special grand jury subpoena from the Fulton County District Attorney, who’s investigating former President Trump’s efforts to pressure Georgia officials into overturning the state’s 2020 election results.
U.S. District Judge Leigh Martin May denied Graham’s motion to comply with the subpoena, rejecting his arguments that he has testimonial immunity from state judicial proceedings as a federal legislator.

In a 22-page decision, May said the Constitution’s Speech or Debate Clause, which shields members of Congress from being compelled to testify in court about their legislative work, does not warrant quashing the subpoena as Graham had requested. 

“In sum, the Court finds that there are considerable areas of potential grand jury inquiry falling outside the Speech or Debate Clause’s protections,” wrote May, who was appointed by former President Obama. “Additionally, sovereign immunity fails to shield Senator Graham from testifying before the Special Purpose Grand Jury. Finally, though Senator Graham argues that he is exempt from testifying as a high-ranking government official, the Court finds that the District Attorney has shown extraordinary circumstances and a special need for Senator Graham’s testimony on issues relating to alleged attempts to influence or disrupt the lawful administration of Georgia’s 2022 elections.”

A spokesman for Graham said the senator would appeal, which he had vowed to do before Monday’s decision during a press conference last week.
“This is ridiculous,” Graham said. “This weaponization of the law needs to stop. So I will use the courts. We will go as far as we need to go and do whatever needs to be done to make sure that people like me can do their jobs without fear of some county prosecutor coming after you.”








Judge rules Graham must comply with Georgia grand jury subpoena


A federal judge on Monday ruled that Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) must comply with a special grand jury subpoena from the Fulton County District Attorney, who’s investigating former President…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 15, 2022)

printer said:


> This is ridiculous,” Graham said. “This weaponization of the law needs to stop. So I will use the courts. We will go as far as we need to go and do whatever needs to be done to make sure that people like me can do their jobs without fear of some county prosecutor coming after you.”


quit being a motherfucking criminal lackey for a corrupt president and you'll find a distinct lack of any prosecutors coming after you...just sayin'


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## printer (Aug 15, 2022)

*Giuliani told he’s a target of Georgia probe *

Rudy Giuliani has been told he’s the target of a Georgia special grand jury investigating attempts by former President Trump and his allies to overturn the 2020 election results in the state, his lawyer confirmed to The Hill Monday. 
Giuliani’s testimony is expected before the special grand jury this week.

The New York Times first reported on Thursday that Giuliani had been informed of being targeted by the grand jury. Robert Costello, an attorney representing the former New York City mayor, confirmed the Times’s reporting in an email to The Hill.
Giuliani was ordered last week to appear in person after attempts by his lawyers to delay his testimony. 
In the subpoena, shared by The Atlanta Journal-Constitution, Giuliani is noted as “both a personal attorney for former President Donald Trump and a lead attorney for the Trump Campaign’s legal efforts seeking to influence the results of the November 2020 election in Georgia and elsewhere.” 

Giuliani will likely invoke attorney-client privilege to avoid answering questions about his conversations with the former president, his lawyer told the Times.

Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis (D) subpoenaed Giuliani along with several other Trump allies, including Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.), Rep. Jody Hice (R-Ga.), Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp (R) and conservative lawyers John Eastman, Jenna Ellis and Cleta Mitchell.

A judge recently quashed efforts by Graham to challenge his subpoena after Willis argued Graham’s resistance was “built on the shifting sands of erroneous legal arguments, inapplicable legal principles, and citations to caselaw that fail to support any legal point being made.” 








Giuliani told he’s a target of Georgia probe


Rudy Giuliani has been told he’s the target of a Georgia special grand jury investigating attempts by former President Trump and his allies to overturn the 2020 election results in t…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 15, 2022)

BREAKING: According to NBC News, Georgia prosecutors are on track to INDICT Rudy Giuliani!!!!


----------



## HGCC (Aug 15, 2022)

He made NYC lame, fuck that guy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)

Looks like the moves to seize voting machines across several states was coordinated from the WH, just like the fake elector scheme, another plot emanating from team Trump. Another conspiracy with multiple overt acts and I figure they've just disturbed the surface scum so far. There must be a ton of these assholes scared shitless and squealing their heads off at every level over this conspiracy, or they will be when they start seeing their peers going down.

I dunno if any of this shit will make any difference in November, no matter how much good the democrats or Biden does, or how well the economy does, most white Americans can ignore it for another "greater cause". In any other liberal democracy the republicans would be on the ash heap of history after one election, when one considers their recent history and policies. Women's rights and family planning rights might make the biggest difference in November, the republicans wanted to fight a culture war this election, well they have it. Donald causing division and war inside the republican party might also be a factor and much depends on what happens to him legally before the election, especially being indicted in Georgia.






*Trump Team's Hand Seen In Multi-State Scheme To Corrupt Election Equipment: WaPo*
139,608 views Aug 16, 2022 Rachel Maddow shares new reporting from the Washington Post that, like the fake elector scheme that appeared at first to be separate matters until a central role by the Trump campaign was exposed, the scheme to seize and corrupt voting machines in several states now appears to have had central coordination from the Trump camp.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)

*Trump Legal Team Copied Voting Machine Data In Battleground States: WaPo*
106,990 views Aug 16, 2022 A team of computer experts directed by lawyers allied with President Donald Trump copied sensitive data from election systems in Georgia as part of a secretive, multistate effort to access voting equipment that was broader than previously reported, according to Washington Post reporting.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> the scheme to seize and corrupt voting machines in several states now appears to have had central coordination from the Trump camp.


NO!...say it ain't so. the fucking criminal fucks did something else illegal? why aren't they all in fucking prison yet?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> NO!...say it ain't so. the fucking criminal fucks did something else illegal? why aren't they all in fucking prison yet?


they got their alternate slate into Scotus


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> NO!...say it ain't so. the fucking criminal fucks did something else illegal? why aren't they all in fucking prison yet?


The way it's going down will have maximum impact on the midterms, complete with Donald freaking out and going nuts on the GOP. The more violent and stupid they are leading up to the election, the more it will piss off the public. Trump and his minions are fucked no matter what happens in November, but if you want real justice and change, ya gotta win enough to implement it


----------



## printer (Aug 16, 2022)

*Colorado judge orders Trump legal adviser to appear in Georgia probe *
A Colorado judge has ordered attorney Jenna Ellis to travel to testify before the Georgia special grand jury investigating whether former President Trump attempted to overturn the 2020 election results in the state.

Judge Gregory Lammons of Colorado’s 8th Judicial District approved a request to compel Ellis to travel from her Colorado home to Georgia to testify, CNN reported on Tuesday.

Ellis was subpoenaed in July along with several other Trump allies and legal advisers, including Rudy Giuliani, John Eastman and Cleta Mitchell.
In the July subpoena, shared by Georgia Public Broadcasting, Ellis is identified as “an attorney for the Trump Campaign’s legal efforts seeking to influence the results of the November 2020 election in Georgia and elsewhere.”

Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis (D) noted actions by Ellis that appear to be “part of a multi-state, coordinated plan by the Trump Campaign to influence the results of the November 2020 election in Georgia and elsewhere.”

Ellis reportedly authored memos advising that then-Vice President Mike Pence disregard the electoral college votes certified by Congress for “contested” states like Georgia, according to the subpoena. 

Willis also noted a December 2020 appearance by Ellis before the Georgia Senate, during which she shared a video “that purported to show election workers producing ‘suitcases’ of unlawful ballots from unknown sources, outside the view of election poll watchers.”

The video was shortly thereafter discredited and the fraud claims were dismissed, but the subpoena alleges Ellis continued to make election fraud claims. 
  
Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.), Rep. Jody Hice (R-Ga.), Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp (R) have also been subpoenaed to appear before the Georgia special grand jury. 
Former New York City Mayor Giuliani was informed Monday that he’s a main focus of the probe, and his testimony is expected later this week.
The Hill has reached out to Willis in Georgia as well as Colorado’s 8th Judicial District for more information.








Colorado judge orders Trump legal adviser to appear in Georgia probe


A Colorado judge has ordered attorney Jenna Ellis to travel to testify before the Georgia special grand jury investigating whether former President Trump attempted to overturn the 2020 election res…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2022)

*BREAKING: Congress calls out COVER UP by DHS official for Secret Service Deleted Messages*
6,919 views Aug 16, 2022 The House Oversight Committee and Homeland Security Committee just sent a scathing letter to the Trump-appointed Inspector General for the Department of Homeland Security for his cover up of the Secret Service deletion of text messages.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2022)

The Trouble With MeidasTouch


The brothers behind the breakout anti-Trump PAC are the golden boys of the #Resistance, but when ‘Rolling Stone’ took a look beneath the surface, their response turned Trumpian



www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *BREAKING: Congress calls out COVER UP by DHS official for Secret Service Deleted Messages*
> 6,919 views Aug 16, 2022 The House Oversight Committee and Homeland Security Committee just sent a scathing letter to the Trump-appointed Inspector General for the Department of Homeland Security for his cover up of the Secret Service deletion of text messages.


why the motherfuck is ANYONE appointed by trump still in office? i don't trust ANYONE appointed by that pile of breathing bullshit, get the fuck rid of all of them, jail most of them, they surely deserve it...just like this lying motherfucker, in way, way too important an office, he has to motherfucking go, he should have been gone from day one of the Biden administration.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The Trouble With MeidasTouch
> 
> 
> The brothers behind the breakout anti-Trump PAC are the golden boys of the #Resistance, but when ‘Rolling Stone’ took a look beneath the surface, their response turned Trumpian
> ...


interesting read...not sure what to think yet. If they're doing the same shit republicans do, but against republicans...am i for it, or against it? i have to say against it, my longest standing grievance as an adult is against hypocrisy, and i'll be damned if i'll condone it being used by my side, no matter the ends. If we can't win clean, then we can't win, we're no better than the cheaters.
but who can say what their true motivations are? well, i think i can, once another year or so of financial data comes out...looking shady enough right now to make me wonder.


----------



## printer (Aug 17, 2022)

*Pence says he would ‘consider’ invitation to testify before Jan. 6 panel *
Former Vice President Mike Pence on Wednesday said he would consider an invitation to appear before the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, riots at the Capitol, but cautioned that he would have to weight it against the “unprecedented” nature of a vice president testifying on Capitol Hill.

“If there was an invitation to participate, I would consider it,” Pence said at an event at Saint Anselm College in New Hampshire. “But you’ve heard me mention the Constitution a few times this morning. Under the Constitution, we have three co-equal branches of government. Any invitation to be directed to me, I would have to reflect on the unique role I was serving in as vice president.”

Pence said it would be “unprecedented in history for a vice president to be summoned to testify on Capitol Hill, but as I said I don’t want to pre-judge.”

“My first obligation is to continue to hold my oath, continue to uphold the framework of government enshrined in the Constitution,” Pence said.

The former vice president has been a central figure in the House committee’s work to tell the story of the weeks leading up to the Jan. 6 attack, as well as the day of the riots. The panel spent an entire public hearing detailing how former President Trump and his allies pressured Pence to reject the slate of electors from certain states to delay certification of President Biden’s electoral victory in 2020.

The panel also shared new details about how close rioters came to Pence’s location after he was evacuated from the Senate chamber, underscoring the danger the former vice president was in that day.

Pence on Wednesday said the American public has a right to know what happened on Jan. 6, and he teased that he would share more of his perspective in a forthcoming memoir due out in November.

Pence’s appearance at Wednesday’s “Politics and Eggs” event comes as speculation swirls around a potential 2024 presidential bid. Pence has made multiple appearances in recent months in early primary states like New Hampshire, South Carolina and Iowa. 








Pence says he would ‘consider’ invitation to testify before Jan. 6 panel


Former Vice President Mike Pence on Wednesday said he would consider an invitation to appear before the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, riot at the Capitol, but cautioned that he wo…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why the motherfuck is ANYONE appointed by trump still in office? i don't trust ANYONE appointed by that pile of breathing bullshit, get the fuck rid of all of them, jail most of them, they surely deserve it...just like this lying motherfucker, in way, way too important an office, he has to motherfucking go, he should have been gone from day one of the Biden administration.


“you can have this done quick, Mister, or you can have it done right.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2022)

Hang Mike Pence! When he testifies the Trumpers will have a gallows outside the capitol again! Why not? They can camp out armed with AR15s in front of FBI offices after threatening them and attacking a field office, so why not round two at the capitol?

The FBI should publish a phone number for Pence, just to intercept the death threats, multiple lines since they won't want them to get a busy signal.

" Hi this is Mike Pence, to leave a death threat press 1, To curse and swear only, press 2, To hear about Jesus press 3, for all other business press 4, to speak to an FBI agent press 0".






*Pence says he'd consider testifying before Jan. 6 committee*
566 views Aug 17, 2022 Former Vice President Mike Pence indicated on Wednesday morning that he would consider testifying before the Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Attack on the United States Capitol.


----------



## printer (Aug 18, 2022)

*Secret Service withheld Pelosi threat from Capitol Police until Jan. 6 riot was underway: watchdog*
The Secret Service did not inform Capitol Police about a threat made against Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) related to the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot until after the attack was underway, according to a watchdog group.

Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington (CREW) published a report on Wednesday that included a copy of email communications the group said it had obtained between officials around the time of the Capitol riot. 

In one of the emails, which was sent from the Secret Service to Capitol Police, the Secret Service said in a correspondence dated Jan. 6, 2021, at 5:55 p.m. that it was “passing notification to the US Capitol Police regarding discovery of a social media threat directed toward Speaker Nancy Pelosi.”

The Secret Service noted that it became aware of threatening posts made on a Parler account at least as early as Jan. 4, 2021, according to CREW. Among some of the posts the agency found was one made on Dec. 31, 2020.

“January 6 starts #1776 all over again!! Fight for God! Fight for Your Freedom!! Fight for Your Children!! Fight for Trump!! Fight for America!! Fight for EVERYTHING… Enemies: #MSM #BarackObama #HillaryClinton #GeorgeSoros #JoeBiden #AndrewCuomo #GavinNewsom #NancyPelosi #BillDeBlasio.”

It is not immediately clear when Secret Service learned about the specific post, but the agency’s correspondence with Capitol Police indicated that the same account and its linked accounts on other social media platforms showed the user making threats elsewhere, CREW noted.

“Biden will die shortly after being elected. Patriots are gonna tear his head off. Prison is his best case scenario,” the user reportedly wrote on Parler on Jan. 2, 2021.

The email exchange adds to controversy around how law enforcement agencies responded to the Capitol riot, when a pro-Trump mob ransacked the Capitol to stop lawmakers from certifying President Biden’s election. 

It also comes amid increasing scrutiny over how the Secret Service has preserved their text communications following the rioting — correspondences that are being sought by the House select committee investigating the attack.

Anthony Guglielmi, a spokesperson for the Secret Service, did not appear to address the timing of the text messages in a statement to CNN, but said it had an “outstanding working relationship” with other law enforcement agencies.

“While we do not comment on issues pertaining to protective intelligence, the United States Secret Service has an outstanding working relationship with all law enforcement agencies in the National Capitol Region,” he told the network.

“The Secret Service works tirelessly to share pertinent information with our law enforcement partners. In the communication where there was a reference to Speaker Pelosi, that information was provided to the US Capitol Police for their situational awareness.”








Secret Service withheld Pelosi threat from Capitol Police until Jan. 6 riot was underway: watchdog


The Secret Service did not inform Capitol Police about a threat made against Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) related to the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot until after the attack was underway, according…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2022)

printer said:


> *Secret Service withheld Pelosi threat from Capitol Police until Jan. 6 riot was underway: watchdog*
> The Secret Service did not inform Capitol Police about a threat made against Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) related to the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot until after the attack was underway, according to a watchdog group.
> 
> Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington (CREW) published a report on Wednesday that included a copy of email communications the group said it had obtained between officials around the time of the Capitol riot.
> ...


it sounds more and more like the whole fucking SS needs to be shitcanned and rebooted with people who actually follow laws instead of fucking breaking them...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it sounds more and more like the whole fucking SS needs to be shitcanned and rebooted with people who actually follow laws instead of fucking breaking them...


They could start by changing the name. SS has unpleasant connotations.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> They could start by changing the name. SS has unpleasant connotations.


USSS works better. 
I doubt those deleted texts are unrecoverable. We may never know.


----------



## printer (Aug 19, 2022)

*Judge denies Graham request to delay Georgia grand jury testimony *
A federal judge on Friday rejected a motion from Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) to delay his testimony before a Georgia grand jury probing former President Trump’s attempts to disrupt the state’s electoral procedures in the 2020 presidential election. 

U.S. District Judge Leigh Martin May ruled that Graham should not be granted a stay from the special grand jury subpoena he received from the Fulton County district attorney. 

Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis (D) has been investigating Trump’s efforts to pressure Georgia officials to overturn President Biden’s victory in the state in 2020. 

Graham was originally subpoenaed last month. Willis’s office is interested in phone conversations that the senator had with election officials after Election Day. 

May ruled that a stay was not justified based on the weight of factors considered. She said that the public interest leans toward denying the stay, and that granting it would further delay the grand jury’s investigation, which would cause material injury to the inquiry. 

The ruling states that Graham’s arguments that he is likely to succeed in quashing the subpoena are unpersuasive.
Graham has argued that the Constitution’s Speech and Debate Clause, which shields members of Congress from being called to testify in court about their legislative work, should stop the subpoena. 

But May rejected that argument on Monday, saying he does not have testimonial immunity from the proceedings. She said there are “considerable areas of potential grand jury inquiry” that fall outside the clause’s protections. 

Graham had vowed to appeal the ruling after its release. 

May said in the Friday ruling that Graham would suffer irreparable harm if the merits of his argument against the subpoena are correct, but a stay is “not a matter of right, even if irreparable injury might otherwise result.”








Judge denies Graham request to delay Georgia grand jury testimony


A federal judge on Friday rejected a motion from Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) to delay his testimony before a Georgia grand jury probing former President Trump’s attempts to disrupt the state…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2022)

printer said:


> *Judge denies Graham request to delay Georgia grand jury testimony *
> A federal judge on Friday rejected a motion from Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) to delay his testimony before a Georgia grand jury probing former President Trump’s attempts to disrupt the state’s electoral procedures in the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> U.S. District Judge Leigh Martin May ruled that Graham should not be granted a stay from the special grand jury subpoena he received from the Fulton County district attorney.
> ...


ever gone fishing with a worm that wiggles all fucking day? what the fuck is he going to try next? i expect to see him trying to get on a plane out of the country with a false passport..."no, i'm Linda Graham...i'm his cousin..."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2022)

Oh I'm sure Lindsey's reluctance to testify in Georgia has caught the eye of the DOJ and he probably has a date with a federal grand jury in DC, good luck weaseling out of that one.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Appeals court temporarily pauses order requiring Graham to appear before Atlanta-area grand jury


A federal appeals court on Sunday temporarily paused a district court's order requiring that Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina appear before a grand jury probing plots to illegally influence the 2020 election results in Georgia.




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Aug 21, 2022)

*Federal appeals court blocks Graham Georgia grand jury subpoena*
A federal appeals court on Sunday granted Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) a reprieve, blocking a subpoena ordering him to testify before a Georgia grand jury probing former President Trump’s alleged interference into the 2020 election.

A three-judge panel with the 11th Circuit Court of Appeals temporarily paused the subpoena, sending the case back to a district court to decide whether it should be partially quashed or modified, according to The Associated Press.

The panel agreed with Graham’s argument that the Constitution’s Speech and Debate Clause —which shields congressional members from testifying about legislative matters related to their work — prevents him from appearing before a grand jury in Fulton County.

The circuit court asked a U.S. District Court judge to look at whether the subpoena needs to be modified based on the Speech and Debate Clause.
Graham had been set to appear before the special grand jury on Tuesday following a decision from a U.S. District Court that rejected his request to quash the subpoena and forced the senator to testify in the interest of not delaying the investigation. The U.S. District Court judge also ruled that Graham does not have testimonial immunity based on the Speech and Debate Clause.

Graham appealed to the circuit court and on Sunday won his first victory in the legal wrangling since being called to testify last month about phone calls he allegedly had with state election officials after the 2020 election.

The Fulton County probe centers around a January 2021 phone call during which Trump pressured Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R) to “find” enough votes to secure his victory in the state.

Graham reportedly called Raffensperger and his staff shortly after Election Day, inquiring about voter fraud and asking for a re-examination of absentee ballots to generate a more favorable outcome for Trump.








Federal appeals court blocks Graham Georgia grand jury subpoena


A federal appeals court on Sunday granted Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) a reprieve, blocking a subpoena ordering him to testify before a Georgia grand jury probing former President Trump’s all…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

Local group’s rally in northwest Bakersfield shows its ongoing support for former President Trump


BAKERSFIELD, Calif. (KGET) — A local group of Republicans in Bakersfield organized a car rally in support of former President Donald Trump. You might have seen the group of Trump supporters driving…



www.kget.com





all ten of’em. 
Maga is a spent force, but the queens have flown.
There will be dozens of populist autocrats feasting on the leftovers. Like Florida Man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

*Target Giuliani 'Will Be Indicted': Rudy Insider Says Trump 'Stole His Soul'*
72 views Aug 22, 2022 Rudy Giuliani is now a target in the Georgia election probe as he testifies before a grand jury for more than six hours. Giuliani’s former press secretary joins The Beat’s Ari Melber on Giuliani’s fall from grace and reveals clues about what Trump’s former lawyer is thinking.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 22, 2022)

Trump planned a violent insurrection - it was a well orchestrated plan

then January 6th came and all 200,000 people FORGOT to bring their weapons

what are the VEGAS ODDS that the liberal conspiracy theory is true that it was a planned violent insurrection and all 200,000 people forgot to come armed?

like 800 trilliion to 1 odds?

WOW - democracy REALLY had a stroke of LUCK THAT DAY! Right lefties?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> Trump planned a violent insurrection - it was a well orchestrated plan
> 
> then January 6th came and all 200,000 people FORGOT to bring their weapons
> 
> ...


You need to take your face out of Trump's ass crack long enough to take a breath, yer getting light headed.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You need to take your face out of Trump's ass crack long enough to take a breath, yer getting light headed.


The actiual ODDS that your conspiracy theory is CORRECT that January 6th was a planned violent insurrection and EVERYONE forgot to come armed

*200,000 to the 200,000th power ........ to 1

a calculator says the number is INFINITY

there is ZERO CHANCE in hell that your conspiracy theory is TRUE*


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> The ODDS that your conspiracy theory is CORRECT that January 6th was a planned insurrection and EVERYONE forgot to come armed
> 
> *4,000,000,000,000 to 1 odds*


what are the odds that you get paid in rubles?...


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 22, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> The ODDS that your conspiracy theory is CORRECT that January 6th was a planned insurrection and EVERYONE forgot to come armed
> 
> *200,000 to the 200,000th power ........ to 1
> 
> ...


Yeah your math is off because you are wrong. There were a lot of armed Trump cultists during the Jan 6th insurrection.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 22, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah your math is off because you are wrong.


The math WAS wayyyyyyy wrong, its not 4 trillion to 1 odds

I don't even think i can post the amount of zeros on this thread - it might take a full page

*the odds are more like 

4,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 to 1 odds that your conspiracy theory is true

multiply 200,000 x 200,000
and do that 200,000 times

that's the amount of zeros *


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Target Giuliani 'Will Be Indicted': Rudy Insider Says Trump 'Stole His Soul'*
> 72 views Aug 22, 2022 Rudy Giuliani is now a target in the Georgia election probe as he testifies before a grand jury for more than six hours. Giuliani’s former press secretary joins The Beat’s Ari Melber on Giuliani’s fall from grace and reveals clues about what Trump’s former lawyer is thinking.


i don't know...i don't think i'm ready to admit rudy had a soul for trump to steal..


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 22, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> Trump planned a violent insurrection - it was a well orchestrated plan
> 
> then January 6th came and all 200,000 people FORGOT to bring their weapons
> 
> ...


Why the Vegas twist? You live with Gangsters?



*What is a broad estimate that you could believe if it were presented to you?*

I’m perfectly prepared to believe there were several thousand people there, even 10,000 maybe. But when you start pushing that up to 100,000 and so on, that’s not going to be true.


----------



## printer (Aug 22, 2022)

*Judge sets timeline for motions regarding Graham Georgia grand jury subpoena*
A federal judge on Monday set a series of deadlines for Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) and the Fulton County, Ga., district attorney as she considers whether Graham must testify before a grand jury probing whether former President Trump and his allies attempted to interfere with the 2020 election.

A federal appeals court on Sunday temporarily blocked a subpoena ordering Graham to appear, sending the ruling back to the district court to determine whether Graham is entitled to a “partial quashal or modification” of the subpoena under the Constitution’s Speech and Debate Clause.

Graham has argued the clause, which shields congressional members from testifying about legislative matters related to their work, protects him from being forced to testify.

The district judge on Monday gave Graham until 9 a.m. on Wednesday to file a motion explaining what information or questions he wants the court to address in an order partially quashing the subpoena.

After Graham’s motion, the Fulton County District Attorney’s Office — which has been leading the probe — will have until Monday at 9 a.m. to file its response. Graham will subsequently have two days to reply to the district attorney’s response.
U.S. District Court Judge Leigh Martin May last week rejected Graham’s requests to quash or delay the subpoena, arguing that he did not have immunity from testifying under the Speech and Debate Clause.
  
Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis (D) has expressed interested in phone conversations between Graham and election officials in Georgia.
The senator reportedly called Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R) to inquire about voter fraud shortly after Election Day in 2020. 

Trump in a now-infamous call later pressured Raffensperger in January 2021 to “find” enough votes to flip the state in his favor after President Biden narrowly won Georgia’s electoral college votes.

Rudy Giuliani, who helped lead efforts to overturn the election, testified before the grand jury on Wednesday after attempting to delay his appearance. His lawyers said days before the appearance that prosecutors identified Giuliani as a target of the probe.








Judge sets timeline for motions regarding Graham Georgia grand jury subpoena


A federal judge on Monday set a series of deadlines for Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) and the Fulton County, Ga., district attorney as she considers whether Graham must testify before a grand jury p…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> The actiual ODDS that your conspiracy theory is CORRECT that January 6th was a planned violent insurrection and EVERYONE forgot to come armed
> 
> *200,000 to the 200,000th power ........ to 1
> 
> ...


Show your work, how did you arrive at your estimates, what data sets did you use and what formula did you apply to them? That's right, you pulled it out of your ass.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Show your work, how did you arrive at your estimates, what data sets did you use and what formula did you apply to them? That's right, you pulled it out of your ass.


Adding a bunch of zeros didn’t trick you into believing his bullshit?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Adding a bunch of zeros didn’t trick you into believing his bullshit?


that man showed how a bunch of zeros can become the new brownshirts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Adding a bunch of zeros didn’t trick you into believing his bullshit?


Unfortunately he thinks life is a zero sum game.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *Judge sets timeline for motions regarding Graham Georgia grand jury subpoena*
> A federal judge on Monday set a series of deadlines for Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) and the Fulton County, Ga., district attorney as she considers whether Graham must testify before a grand jury probing whether former President Trump and his allies attempted to interfere with the 2020 election.
> 
> A federal appeals court on Sunday temporarily blocked a subpoena ordering Graham to appear, sending the ruling back to the district court to determine whether Graham is entitled to a “partial quashal or modification” of the subpoena under the Constitution’s Speech and Debate Clause.
> ...


grab that little fucking pansy by the ankles and shake the fucking truth out of him...i'm so sick of republicans thinking they're above the law, it's time to start using the law to show them different, either he fucking testifies, or he's guilty of contempt and they lock him up the same fucking day till he decides to be more cooperative


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2022)

*Lindsey Graham is running out of rope & likely will soon find himself in the GA grand jury hot seat*

17,218 views Aug 22, 2022 Lindsey Graham desperately is trying to avoid having to testify before the Georgia grand jury about the election crimes of Donald Trump. Judge Leigh Martin May recently ruled against Graham and ordered him to testify. So, of course, Graham appealed. Earlier today, the 11th Circuit Court of Appeals has put a temporary hold on Graham's appearance and returned the case to Judge May for her to decide if Graham has any legitimate Speech and Debate Clause protection against answering any questions that might be put to him by the George state prosecutors. 

Judge May wasted no time, giving Graham a deadline of 9:00 a.m. on Wednesday, August 24, to tell her what questions or topics he thinks he might not be able to testify about because he was involved in "legitimate legislative activity" as he was working to assist Trump to overturn the election results in Georgia. Notably, Republican Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger has said that Graham called him multiple times and urged him to toss out lawfully cast ballots. This likely will not end well for Lindsey Graham.


----------



## printer (Aug 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Lindsey Graham is running out of rope & likely will soon find himself in the GA grand jury hot seat*
> 
> 17,218 views Aug 22, 2022 Lindsey Graham desperately is trying to avoid having to testify before the Georgia grand jury about the election crimes of Donald Trump. Judge Leigh Martin May recently ruled against Graham and ordered him to testify. So, of course, Graham appealed. Earlier today, the 11th Circuit Court of Appeals has put a temporary hold on Graham's appearance and returned the case to Judge May for her to decide if Graham has any legitimate Speech and Debate Clause protection against answering any questions that might be put to him by the George state prosecutors.
> 
> Judge May wasted no time, giving Graham a deadline of 9:00 a.m. on Wednesday, August 24, to tell her what questions or topics he thinks he might not be able to testify about because he was involved in "legitimate legislative activity" as he was working to assist Trump to overturn the election results in Georgia. Notably, Republican Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger has said that Graham called him multiple times and urged him to toss out lawfully cast ballots. This likely will not end well for Lindsey Graham.


"I plead the Fifth."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2022)

*How Trump-Linked Lawyers Shared Sensitive Data With Conspiracy Theorists*
52,992 views Aug 23, 2022 Sensitive election system files obtained by attorneys working to overturn President Donald Trump’s 2020 defeat were shared with election deniers, conspiracy theorists and right-wing commentators, according to records reviewed by The Washington Post. Reporter Jon Swaine discusses.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Lindsey Graham is running out of rope & likely will soon find himself in the GA grand jury hot seat*
> 
> 17,218 views Aug 22, 2022 Lindsey Graham desperately is trying to avoid having to testify before the Georgia grand jury about the election crimes of Donald Trump. Judge Leigh Martin May recently ruled against Graham and ordered him to testify. So, of course, Graham appealed. Earlier today, the 11th Circuit Court of Appeals has put a temporary hold on Graham's appearance and returned the case to Judge May for her to decide if Graham has any legitimate Speech and Debate Clause protection against answering any questions that might be put to him by the George state prosecutors.
> 
> Judge May wasted no time, giving Graham a deadline of 9:00 a.m. on Wednesday, August 24, to tell her what questions or topics he thinks he might not be able to testify about because he was involved in "legitimate legislative activity" as he was working to assist Trump to overturn the election results in Georgia. Notably, Republican Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger has said that Graham called him multiple times and urged him to toss out lawfully cast ballots. This likely will not end well for Lindsey Graham.


i hope they crucify him upside down, and leave his carcass to hang, to put the fear of the law in other's who would ignore legal subpoenas...being a senator or working for one does not make you immune to the law


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *How Trump-Linked Lawyers Shared Sensitive Data With Conspiracy Theorists*
> 52,992 views Aug 23, 2022 Sensitive election system files obtained by attorneys working to overturn President Donald Trump’s 2020 defeat were shared with election deniers, conspiracy theorists and right-wing commentators, according to records reviewed by The Washington Post. Reporter Jon Swaine discusses.


why doesn't the DOJ just put out a blanket subpoena for the entire goddamn republican party and every one of their lawyers?....we can sort out the few innocent ones, and just burn the rest in a pit, like they made the Vets do with toxic waste...seems both appropriate AND fair.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2022)

rabbita78 said:


> Trump planned a violent insurrection - it was a well orchestrated plan
> 
> then January 6th came and all 200,000 people FORGOT to bring their weapons. . . . .


Not everyone forgot their firearms that day.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2022)

Not to mention that trumpf couldn't "plan" his way out of a wet paper bag. For god's sake, his cutout between the elected officials and the gravy seals (3%'ers, proud boys, oath keepers, etc, etc) was the my pillow guy. What could go wrong, right?


----------



## Offmymeds (Aug 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *How Trump-Linked Lawyers Shared Sensitive Data With Conspiracy Theorists*
> 52,992 views Aug 23, 2022 Sensitive election system files obtained by attorneys working to overturn President Donald Trump’s 2020 defeat were shared with election deniers, conspiracy theorists and right-wing commentators, according to records reviewed by The Washington Post. Reporter Jon Swaine discusses.


Morons with law licenses. Unbelievable.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561483624104562693
The surge at the end was four minutes after Trump‘s tweet calling out Pence.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561483624104562693
> The surge at the end was four minutes after Trump‘s tweet calling out Pence.
> 
> View attachment 5186360


one can of raid could have wiped out all of those magats at once...what a wasted opportunity


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one can of raid could have wiped out all of those magats at once...what a wasted opportunity


Magants


----------



## Polly Wog (Aug 24, 2022)

This religious war started with Billy Graham. And others.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 24, 2022)

Polly Wog said:


> This religious war started with Billy Graham. And others.


that is a new enemy to deal with...that's exactly how i'm looking at ALL religious involvement in politics, as an outside actor trying to change a situation they should have no involvement with whatsoever...
the next thing i'm going to start pushing hard is campaign finance control...you want me to trust politicians? then prove to me that you aren't bought and paid for by the people buying you...50 bucks from Ethel, 100 bucks from Bob...who gives a fuck? 50k from an oil company? 500k from a church group? that's a down payment, for which they expect service at a later date.
all money has to go to the parties, all money has to be accounted for down to the penny, all candidates get the same amount of money to campaign with...lets have politics be about ideas, and the people who have them, not about money, and the people who can be bought with it


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 24, 2022)

Religious people could actually turn this around if they focused more on "morality" issues instead of biblical ones imo. I want to hear logical issues not ones that come from an old book that was re-written 100 times by white kings and white religious leaders.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Religious people could actually turn this around if they focused more on "morality" issues instead of biblical ones imo. I want to hear logical issues not ones that come from an old book that was re-written 100 times by white kings and white religious leaders.


What you ask requires that they shed deep conditioning against critical thought. The emphasis on faith is not for our benefit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2022)

I found out recently, and to my heartbreak, that a family member thinks that that man’s legal troubles are a colossal setup. The only thing I can do is gently avoid talking politics or rising to the frequently-offered bait, and try to be kind. Ya cannot convince someone with religion, whether or not it is the church sort.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2022)

Jan6th, the gift that keeps on giving...
*Feds arrest five members of 'B Squad' militia allegedly run by former GOP House candidate in Jan. 6 case*

The name "B Squad" and references to "plan B," the FBI affidavit suggests, referred to "an alternate plan to be in place if they do not get the desired electoral outcome (i.e., the former president remaining in power)."











Feds arrest five members of 'B Squad' militia allegedly run by former GOP House candidate in Jan. 6 case


The Three Percenters subgroup is associated with Jeremy Liggett, who was briefly a Republican candidate for a House seat in Florida.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2022)

It getting close to 1000 suckers and losers who sacked the capitol and it's starting to look like another 1000 of Trump's lackeys, minions and henchmen involved in various plots and schemes. It's hard to tell how many assholes Donald will take down with him when he goes, but it will be another world record for Donald!






*Feds Arrest Five Members Of 'B Squad' Militia In Jan. 6 Case*
139,738 views Aug 24, 2022 Authorities have arrested and charged five members of a "B Squad" militia for their alleged actions during the January 6 Capitol riot. NBC's Ryan Reilly has details.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2022)

*Gov. Kemp testimony in Trump election probe | What the filing reveals*
5,506 views Aug 24, 2022 Gov. Kemp has filed a motion to quash his subpoena before the special grand jury, a matter that will be heard in court on Thursday.


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)

Lachlan Murdoch sues Australian outlet over article linking the Fox News dynasty with Jan. 6


Two months ago, Australian media site Crikey called "Murdoch" an "unindicted co-conspirator" in the Jan. 6 attack on the US Capitol. Fox Corp. CEO Lachlan Murdoch's lawyers have been battling Crikey ever since.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2022)

*Deputy clerk to enter into plea agreement, testify against Tina Peters*








Deputy clerk to enter into plea agreement, testify against Tina Peters


Belinda Knisley, the sidelined deputy under Mesa County Clerk Tina Peters, is to enter into a plea agreement with prosecutors later today that will keep her out of prison in




www.gjsentinel.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Deputy clerk to enter into plea agreement, testify against Tina Peters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell says he gave $800K to Mesa County Clerk Tina Peters' defense fund, a violation of Colorado law*




__





Loading…






www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2022)

The axe lady, she knows who the assholes are. She might be a career woman, but she will need to start this job with some house cleaning to get the smell of shit outta the place.






*Biden Names Kim Cheatle As New Secret Service Director*
3,264 views Aug 25, 2022 President Biden has named Kim Cheatle as the new director of the Secret Service. This comes as the agency faces growing pressure over missing texts from the day of the Capitol riot.


----------



## topcat (Aug 27, 2022)

Twilight years behind bars for old guy.

A 72-year-old Capitol rioter who beat a police officer with a Trump flag has received a nearly 4-year prison sentence (yahoo.com)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

topcat said:


> Twilight years behind bars for old guy.
> 
> A 72-year-old Capitol rioter who beat a police officer with a Trump flag has received a nearly 4-year prison sentence (yahoo.com)


At least he will get the senior discount on commissary purchases.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

topcat said:


> Twilight years behind bars for old guy.
> 
> A 72-year-old Capitol rioter who beat a police officer with a Trump flag has received a nearly 4-year prison sentence (yahoo.com)


no fucking excuse, if you're still that fucking stupid at 72, you're not gonna get any fucking smarter


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> At least he will get the senior discount on commissary purchases.


It won’t be that bad for him. Ain’t nobody wanting a 72 year old teddy bear.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It won’t be that bad for him. Ain’t nobody wanting a 72 year old teddy bear.


Boredom (of his fellow inmates) is a powerful thing. I don’t imagine he will get a senior discount in that category.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Boredom (of his fellow inmates) is a powerful thing. I don’t imagine he will get a senior discount in that category.


My understanding of how it works is based on Shawshank Redemption. Nobody bothered Brooksy.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> My understanding of how it works is based on Shawshank Redemption. Nobody bothered Brooksy.


sigh, Hollywood


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2022)

the pinging of the ice ceases and is replaced by the gunshot sounds of the shattering dam. A great deep rumble becomes audible. It gets loud, very loud, gut-liquefying eardrum-shredding loud. The ground itself shivers in anticipation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2022)

fucking whining snowflake bitches...  
https://www.politicalflare.com/2022/08/these-gangsters-are-on-notice-trump-adviser-melts-down-after-being-named-in-affidavit/?utm_source=right-rail-latest


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 27, 2022)

topcat said:


> Twilight years behind bars for old guy.
> 
> A 72-year-old Capitol rioter who beat a police officer with a Trump flag has received a nearly 4-year prison sentence (yahoo.com)


From that article:

_The government's sentencing memo indicated Richardson downplayed his participation in the attack, provided false information about his actions, and wrongly insisted he'd carried a "Back the Blue" flag, not a Trump flag, during the riot. _

The idiot lied while giving testimony to try to get a lighter sentence. Not a very sharp knife from the drawer.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> From that article:
> 
> _The government's sentencing memo indicated Richardson downplayed his participation in the attack, provided false information about his actions, and wrongly insisted he'd carried a "Back the Blue" flag, not a Trump flag, during the riot. _
> 
> The idiot lied while giving testimony to try to get a lighter sentence. Not a very sharp knife from the drawer.


There are no sharp knives in the trumptard drawer. A school of sardines has a higher combined IQ than the gang that stormed the capital.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> There are no sharp knives in the trumptard drawer. A school of sardines has a higher combined IQ than the gang that stormed the capital.


It is good to see the stupid get organized, the clever have MENSA and the stupid can have MAGA, they can even have an online test! MAROA (Morons And Racists Of America) might be a better name for them, they can send their $100 dollar membership fee to Trump and he will send them a card.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> There are no sharp knives in the trumptard drawer. A school of sardines has a higher combined IQ than the gang that stormed the capital.


It is unfair to pick on the intellectually challenged, all it takes to see what Trump is, is a heart and many of the less bright can see Trump for what he is just fine, since greed, hate and fear are not blinding them. It takes a heart to be wise and a brain to be smart, many with brains fell under Trump's spell, but not many of the wise.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is unfair to pick on the intellectually challenged, all it takes to see what Trump is, is a heart and many of the less bright can see Trump for what he is just fine, since greed, hate and fear are not blinding them. It takes a heart to be wise and a brain to be smart, many with brains fell under Trump's spell, but not many of the wise.


When you combine no heart with the attendant cognitive issues, you end up where we find ourselves.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> When you combine no heart with the attendant cognitive issues, you end up where we find ourselves.
> 
> View attachment 5188674


The most unwise man I have ever seen... Some figure his IQ is around 85 with major deficits in operational intelligence and attention. He does have a basic talent for low cunning and a lot of luck, which just ran out.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The most unwise man I have ever seen... Some figure his IQ is around 85 with major deficits in operational intelligence and attention. He does have a basic talent for low cunning and a lot of luck, which just ran out.


I believe that rumor is kept alive by a vast reservoir of spite. 









Was Donald Trump's IQ Measured at 73?


Trump's IQ test results were supposedly discovered in a former New York Military Academy employee's closet.




www.snopes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I believe that rumor is kept alive by a vast reservoir of spite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some estimates were made by professionals based on his actual performance, such as during the famous Clorox briefing. He stood there looking stupid for 10 minutes while someone gave a briefing to the press on disinfectants beforehand. He has serious issues with attention and processing information, his profound ignorance of the most common knowledge also indicates an intellectual deficit.

In the end numbers are not that important in this case, performance is and the best indicator of future behavior is past performance. In Donald's case that is more damning than an IQ of zero!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The most unwise man I have ever seen... Some figure his IQ is around 85 with major deficits in operational intelligence and attention. He does have a basic talent for low cunning and a lot of luck, which just ran out.


I wish we could get an MRI of that brain pre-death.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I wish we could get an MRI of that brain pre-death.


too late.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> When you combine no heart with the attendant cognitive issues, you end up where we find ourselves.
> 
> View attachment 5188674


There's no way that fat fuck clocked in at 122/74, unless he's on blood pressure meds.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> There's no way that fat fuck clocked in at 122/74, unless he's on blood pressure meds.


symbolic over diabolic?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I wish we could get an MRI of that brain pre-death.


I think post death that brain will end up in a pickle jar. 

Someone should talk to the Japanese about making a realistic humanoid robot of Donald to trot out at rural county fairs, a stage next to the freak show. He can replay his greatest hits and the computer processing power wouldn't be much. They are getting good at this and he wouldn't even have wires hanging outta his ass. RoboDonald might be a hit and a much needed substitute for when Donald goes to prison or croaks. RoboDonald would be easy to do on the internet, he could be like the Oracle of Delphi for the MAGATs and wouldn't have to make any more sense than Herschel Walker. Maybe they could even make a QaDon and combine a virtual Donald with Qanon!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think post death that brain will end up in a pickle jar.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5188723


I was thinking more along these lines


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> When you combine no heart with the attendant cognitive issues, you end up where we find ourselves.
> 
> View attachment 5188674


that clips says he's 6'3"....Obama is 6'2".....

so why is trump shorter than Obama?....because the motherfucker can't NOT lie about ANYTHING.
it's a fucking compulsion, he has serious mental issues, and should be confined for his own safety, and the safety of those around him


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that clips says he's 6'3"....Obama is 6'2".....
> View attachment 5188733
> so why is trump shorter than Obama?....because the motherfucker can't NOT lie about ANYTHING.
> it's a fucking compulsion, he has serious mental issues, and should be confined for his own safety, and the safety of those around him


He also uses very high lifts in his shoes and it makes it impossible for him to walk down ramps in high heels.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2022)

more gifts from Jan6th......
Huntington Beach man who allegedly bragged about breaching the Capitol is arrested, charged
A Huntington Beach man was arrested Thursday, Aug. 25, after a federal complaint was filed last week alleging he breached the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, then bragged about it online.










Huntington Beach man who allegedly bragged about breaching the Capitol is arrested, charged


‘I just got back from the capitol!! I got inside!!’ Brandon Cavanaugh posted to a website following the Jan. 6 2021 breach, an FBI agent said.




www.ocregister.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> symbolic over diabolic?


The diabolic is the more dangerous of the two ie ascending aortic blowout with open heart as the only fix- if you make it that far..no stenting that baby.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2022)

follow the money....
*Jan. 6 committee will dig in on the money behind the riot, Kinzinger says*
Rep. Adam Kinzinger, R-Ill., signaled on NBC News' "Meet the Press" that Donald Trump's post-election fundraising efforts could be a "missing piece” in the ongoing investigation.








Jan. 6 committee will dig in on the money behind the riot, Kinzinger says


Rep. Adam Kinzinger, R-Ill., signaled on NBC News' "Meet the Press" that Donald Trump's post-election fundraising efforts could be a "missing piece” in the investigation.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was thinking more along these lines


We'd still have to listen to it talk. Poor Billy Bass.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> follow the money....
> *Jan. 6 committee will dig in on the money behind the riot, Kinzinger says*
> Rep. Adam Kinzinger, R-Ill., signaled on NBC News' "Meet the Press" that Donald Trump's post-election fundraising efforts could be a "missing piece” in the ongoing investigation.
> 
> ...


That's where Ginny Thomas and her 1865-speak Twitter posts come in..she's one link to the money.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> more gifts from Jan6th......
> Huntington Beach man who allegedly bragged about breaching the Capitol is arrested, charged
> A Huntington Beach man was arrested Thursday, Aug. 25, after a federal complaint was filed last week alleging he breached the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, then bragged about it online.
> View attachment 5188792
> ...


I swear I've seen my exhusband 2x now..same still pic entering the Rotunda on TV..it's on and off so quickly by the time I notice. Gone. I've tried looking but I'm not spending time on what the Universe already has in store for him.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> The diabolic is the more dangerous of the two ie ascending aortic blowout with open heart as the only fix- if you make it that far..no stenting that baby.


at first I thought those were IQ numbers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2022)

*Full Kinzinger: McConnell 'Probably' Won't Be Able To 'Save The Senate'*
99,307 views Aug 28, 2022 In an exclusive interview, Rep. Kinzinger criticizes GOP leadership and says the Select Committee to investigate January 6th will continue to “build a lot of depth.”


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2022)

more gifts from Jan6th....

*Montana brothers plead guilty in Jan. 6 US Capitol attack*

They were arrested on Feb. 1, 2021 and released on their own recognizance about two months later. The brothers face a maximum of 20 years in prison. Eight other felony counts against the men are being dropped under the plea deals with prosecutors.

Those agreements call on Jerod Hughes, 37, to receive 51 to 63 months in prison and for Joshua Hughes, 38, to receive 41 to 51 months under federal sentencing guidelines.

They also agreed to pay $2,000 each in restitution toward $1.5 million in damages done to the Capitol during the insurrection, when supporters of then-President Donald Trump disrupted a joint session of Congress as lawmakers met to certify President Joe Biden’s 2020 victory.








Montana brothers plead guilty in Jan. 6 US Capitol attack - East Idaho News


HELENA, Montana (AP) — Two Montana brothers whom authorities said were among the first people to breach the U.S. Capitol during the Jan. 6 riot have pleaded guilty to obstructing official proceedings under a plea deal with prosecutors. Jerod and Joshua Hughes of East Helena climbed through a...




www.eastidahonews.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2022)

another day another gift from Jan6th.....

Proud Boys recruit sentenced to 4.5 years for role in U.S. Capitol riot
WASHINGTON (Reuters) - A local man who was in the process of joining the far-right Proud Boys group was sentenced on Monday to serve about 4-1/2 years in prison for his role in storming the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, the Justice Department said.








Proud Boys recruit sentenced to 4.5 years for role in U.S. Capitol riot By Reuters


Proud Boys recruit sentenced to 4.5 years for role in U.S. Capitol riot




www.investing.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

The axe lady strikes and lobs off Tony's head...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*‘The timing is suspect’: US Secret Service assistant director retires*
109,552 views Aug 29, 2022 US Secret Service Assistant Director Tony Ornato left the agency on Monday. CNN’s Whitney Wild has more details about Ornato’s departure, and former Trump White House officials Stephanie Grisham and Olivia Troye react to the news.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2022)

*Let's talk about Georgia, Kemp, and a delay....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

*Let's talk about former Secret Service agent Tony Ornato....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2022)

*Retiring Secret Service Official Tony Ornato Will Cooperate With Jan. 6 Committee*
76,013 views Aug 30, 2022 Tony Ornato, who is retiring from his position as an assistant director at the Secret Service, tells NBC News that he will cooperate with the January 6 committee's investigation into the events surrounding the Capitol riot. NBC's Peter Alexander reports.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Retiring Secret Service Official Tony Ornato Will Cooperate With Jan. 6 Committee*
> 76,013 views Aug 30, 2022 Tony Ornato, who is retiring from his position as an assistant director at the Secret Service, tells NBC News that he will cooperate with the January 6 committee's investigation into the events surrounding the Capitol riot. NBC's Peter Alexander reports.


which suggests this.


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2022)

*Eastman appears before Atlanta-area grand jury probing Trump election scheme*
Attorney John Eastman, an architect of former President Donald Trump’s bid to subvert the 2020 election and remain in office, appeared Wednesday before the Atlanta-area grand jury investigating that effort, his lawyers indicated.

Eastman’s counsel, Charles Burnham and Harvey Silvergate, indicated in a statement that Eastman pleaded the Fifth and asserted attorney-client privilege “where appropriate.”

“Out of respect for grand jury secrecy we will not disclose the substance of the questions or testimony,” the lawyers said. 








Eastman appears before Atlanta-area grand jury probing Trump election scheme


Eastman, along with other Trump-aligned attorneys, pushed state legislatures to appoint pro-Trump presidential electors in a handful of states where Joe Biden was the certified winner.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2022)

*John Eastman Pleads The Fifth In Appearance Before Georgia Grand Jury*
124,551 views Aug 31, 2022 John Eastman, a former Trump lawyer, was advised by his lawyers to plead the Fifth Amendment in an appearance before a Georgia grand jury investigating possible election interference in 2020. NBC's Ken Dilanian has details.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

*Former Trump Lawyers Pat Cipollone And Pat Philbin To Appear Before Grand Jury*
65,956 views Sep 1, 2022 Former Trump lawyers Pat Cipollone and Pat Philbin are meeting with a federal grand jury for their investigation into events surrounding the January 6 Capitol riot. NBC's Ali Vitali has details.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

*Capitol rioter admits to assaulting Officer Brian Sicknick, who died after Jan. 6*
Julian Khater was charged with assaulting Sicknick and another officer with chemical irritants. His codefendant pleaded guilty in July.








Capitol rioter admits to assaulting Officer Brian Sicknick, who died after Jan. 6


Julian Khater was charged with assaulting Sicknick and another officer with chemical irritants. His codefendant pleaded guilty in July.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2022)

*Ginni Thomas pressured Wisconsin lawmakers to overturn 2020 election results*
Conservative activist Ginni Thomas, the spouse of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, reportedly pressured several Wisconsin lawmakers to change the 2020 election results in the state, according to emails obtained by both The Washington Post and CBS News.

Ginni Thomas reportedly reached out to the chair of the Wisconsin Senate Elections Committee, state Sen. Kathy Bernier (R), and state Rep. Gary Tauchen (R). In emails sent to both lawmakers through the FreeRoots platform on Nov. 9, 2020, she said, “Please stand strong in the face of media and political pressure,” according to the Post, which obtained both emails through a public records request.

The Post obtained Thomas’s email to Tauchen from the Documented watchdog group.

“Please reflect on the awesome authority granted to you by our Constitution. And then please take action to ensure that a clean slate of Electors is chosen for our state,” Thomas reportedly told them.

The reporting comes several months after separate reporting showed that Thomas had reached out to nearly 30 Arizona state lawmakers to also press them to overturn the 2020 election results in the state, which Biden won as well. Thomas has not been formally subpoenaed by the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot, but members are considering doing so.

A Supreme Court spokesperson, Thomas and Thomas’s lawyer did not return requests for comment from the Post. Neither did Tauchen.

Bernier defended Thomas, telling the newspaper that the conservative activist “has a First Amendment right to speak her mind,” while also acknowledging she did not know the Supreme Court justice’s wife had emailed her following the last election.

Had voter fraud been found, Bernier told the Post they could have taken steps to decertify the election but said that no evidence of wrongdoing was ultimately found following the legal challenges.








Ginni Thomas pressured Wisconsin lawmakers to overturn 2020 election results


Conservative activist Ginni Thomas, the spouse of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, reportedly pressured several Wisconsin lawmakers to change the 2020 election results in the state, according…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2022)

*Graham loses bid to avoid questioning in Georgia election probe*
A federal judge on Thursday denied a bid from Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) to quash a subpoena compelling him to testify before a Fulton County, Georgia, special grand jury probing former President Trump’s alleged interference into the 2020 election.

Graham has been fending off a subpoena from Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis (D) since July, calling it politically motivated and arguing he cannot be compelled to testify under the Constitution’s Speech and Debate Clause, which protects lawmakers from lawsuits related to official legislative duties.

U.S. District Judge Leigh Martin May in the Northern District of Georgia declined to quash the subpoena in its entirety — but did bar questioning about Graham’s calls to state election officials as it relates to fact-finding for his own vote on certifying of the 2020 election, which she ruled fell under the Speech and Debate Clause.

“As to the other categories, the Court finds that they are not legislative, and the Speech or Debate Clause does not apply to them,” May wrote. “As such, Senator Graham may be questioned about any alleged efforts to encourage Secretary [of State Brad] Raffensperger or others to throw out ballots or otherwise alter Georgia’s election practices and procedures.”

“Likewise, the grand jury may inquire into Senator Graham’s alleged communications and coordination with the Trump Campaign and its post-election efforts in Georgia, as well as into Senator Graham’s public statements related to Georgia’s 2020 elections,” the judge continued.

Willis is seeking his testimony on calls Graham made to Raffensperger and other state officials as well as the senator’s communications with Trump’s team after the 2020 election as part of her investigation into Trump’s push to overturn election results in the Georgia county.

May denied Graham’s motion to quash the subpoena in mid-August, but the senator appealed and secured a victory earlier this month when a three-judge appeals court panel sent the case back to the U.S. District Court.

In Thursday’s opinion, May argued that calls between Graham and state election officials are “not manifestly legislative on their face,” noting comments made by Raffensperger saying Graham asked him to throw out some ballots.

While the judge said questioning on Graham’s “investigatory, fact-finding” questions related to the Senate’s certification of the 2020 election could be limited, May said a broad quash was unreasonable.

“The Court does not find that it can simply accept Senator Graham’s sweeping and conclusory characterizations of the calls and ignore other objective facts in the record that call Senator Graham’s characterizations into question,” May wrote.








Graham loses bid to avoid questioning in Georgia election probe


A federal judge on Thursday denied a bid from Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) to quash a subpoena compelling him to testify before a Fulton County, Georgia, special grand jury probing former President…




thehill.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2022)

*U.S. charges Oath Keepers lawyer with Jan. 6 conspiracy, obstruction*








U.S. charges Oath Keepers lawyer with Jan. 6 conspiracy, obstruction


The U.S. Justice Department has charged a top lawyer for the Oath Keepers militia group with conspiracy and obstruction in connection with the Jan. 6, 2021, deadly attack on the U.S. Capitol, according to a court document released on Thursday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

*Let's talk about the Jan 6 hearings restarting....*


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2022)

*Trump says he will ‘look very favorably’ at pardons, apologies for Jan. 6 rioters if elected *
Former President Trump said he would be looking “very seriously” into full pardons for those charged in connection with storming the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, if he decides to run for a second term and wins the 2024 presidential election.
In an interview with conservative radio host Wendy Bell on Thursday, Trump further stated that he would consider it “very strongly and very favorably.”

The 45th president also shared that he was “financially supporting” some of the defendants who were in his office just days ago. 
“I am financially supporting people that are incredible and they were in my office actually two days ago, so they’re very much in my mind,” Trump added.

“It’s a disgrace what they’ve done to them. What they’ve done to these people is disgraceful,” he said. 
While Trump teased a potential 2024 run for the presidency, he stopped short of announcing it during the interview.

When asked by Bell if he would announce his run on the show, the former president shared, “Well the time is coming closer and I think you’re gonna be really happy. You have campaign finance laws that [don’t] allow you to … it’s crazy. It’s not smart. If you say it, everything changes and you have reporting and you have all things. But I will be doing something and I think you’re going to be happy.”
A Trump spokesperson did not immediately respond to The Hill’s request for comment on how exactly he is supporting the Jan. 6, 2021, riot defendants.

Trump’s comments come on the same day that President Biden is set to deliver a prime-time speech from Philadelphia about protecting democracy, in which he will warn that Americans’ rights and freedoms are “under attack,” according to a White House official. 
It’s unclear whether Biden will explicitly mention Trump during his Thursday address, but plans for the speech suggest he’ll at least allude to the former president and his false claims about the 2020 election. 
The former president reiterated recent comments he made at a Faith and Freedom event in Nashville, Tenn., last month where he said the defendants charged in the Capitol riot had their “lives destroyed,” claiming that most had been “charged with parading through the Capitol.”

Trump’s comments calling for pardons have also been criticized by his close allies, most prominently by Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.), who shared that he thought the idea of offering pardons to Capitol riot defendants was “inappropriate.” The former president responded, calling the South Carolina Republican a “RINO,” or “Republican in name only.”

To date, more than 860 people across the country have been arrested in connection with the Jan. 6 riot. More than 350 have pleaded guilty to a variety of crimes. More than 115 have been incarcerated for their role in the riot. 








Trump says he will ‘look very favorably’ at pardons, apologies for Jan. 6 rioters if elected


Former President Trump said he would be looking “very seriously” into full pardons for those charged in connection with storming the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, if he decide…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump says he will ‘look very favorably’ at pardons, apologies for Jan. 6 rioters if elected *
> Former President Trump said he would be looking “very seriously” into full pardons for those charged in connection with storming the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021, if he decides to run for a second term and wins the 2024 presidential election.
> In an interview with conservative radio host Wendy Bell on Thursday, Trump further stated that he would consider it “very strongly and very favorably.”
> 
> ...


“financially supporting” = receiving donations from


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 1, 2022)

LOL










Ex-NYPD cop sobs in court as he gets 10 years in prison for attacking DC officer at the Capitol on Jan. 6


New York City Police Officer Thomas Webster sobbed in court as the judge told him that he would get the level 4 sentence enhancement which would add 6.25 years to his sentence over beating a Capitol Police officer on Jan. 6, 2021. The federal prosecutors were seeking a 17-year sentence“I just...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

*Former NYPD Officer Sentenced To 10 Years In Prison In Jan. 6 Case*
3,287 views Sep 1, 2022 Thomas Webster, a retired NYPD officer, was sentenced to 10 years in federal prison for assaulting an officer during the January 6 Capitol riot. NBC's Ryan Reilly reports on the longest sentence yet for a January 6 case.


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2022)

*Jan. 6 panel alleges Gingrich involvement with Trump effots, seeks interview*
The House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol is asking former House Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-Ga.) to voluntarily sit with its investigators, claiming he advised the Trump team in the days after the former president’s loss in the 2020 election.

“You have knowledge and information directly related to our investigation. Information obtained by the Select Committee suggests that you provided detailed directives about the television advertisements that perpetuated false claims about fraud in the 2020 election, that you sought ways to expand the reach of this messaging, and that you were likely in direct conversations with President Trump about these efforts,” the committee wrote in its letter to Gingrich.

According to the panel, Gingrich was in touch with Trump advisers and provided line edits to advertisements run by the campaign following Trump’s loss.
  
“Some of the information that we have obtained includes email messages that you exchanged with senior advisors to President Trump and others, including Jared Kushner and Jason Miller, in which you provided detailed input into television advertisements that repeated and relied upon false claims about fraud in the 2020 election,” the committee wrote.

“These advertising efforts were not designed to encourage voting for a particular candidate. Instead, these efforts attempted to cast doubt on the outcome of the election after voting had already taken place. They encouraged members of the public to contact their state officials and pressure them to challenge and overturn the results of the election,” the committee added, noting that the ads ran in the days leading up to the Dec. 14 meeting of state electors.








Jan. 6 panel alleges Gingrich involvement with Trump efforts, seeks interview


The House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol is asking former House Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-Ga.) to voluntarily sit with its investigators, claiming he advised the Tru…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2022)

*Mastriano sues Jan. 6 committee*
Pennsylvania Republican gubernatorial candidate Doug Mastriano is suing the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol, seeking to block the panel from enforcing its subpoena for his testimony.

The suit makes a familiar argument that has largely been rejected by courts, asserting the committee has no authority to compel testimony given its construction with Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) serving as its vice chairwoman rather than a leadership-appointed ranking member.

“Because the Select Committee has absolutely no authority to conduct compelled depositions, plaintiff was willing to sit for a voluntary interview,” Mastriano’s attorney Timothy Parlatore wrote in the filing.

“However, because plaintiff is currently the Republican nominee for governor of the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania, he asked the committee to agree to certain prophylactic measures that would ensure that his participation would not run the risk of improperly influencing the Pennsylvania state election. Unfortunately, the committee refused to negotiate any terms of a voluntary interview that would prevent them from improperly influencing the election, thus necessitating this litigation.”

Trump-aligned Mastriano is challenging Pennsylvania Attorney General Josh Shapiro (D) in a quest to lead the Keystone State.

The House committee subpoenaed the Pennsylvania state lawmaker in February, citing his involvement in a plan to send alternate slates of electors on Jan. 6, 2021, in order to swing the 2020 election for former President Trump.

In June, Mastriano said he would sit for an interview with the committee and released documents he had shared with the panel. But it was more limited than what the committee asked for, with Parlatore saying they needed guardrails to avoid information “related to official actions that you took as an elected lawmaker.” 

Representatives for the Jan. 6 committee did not immediately respond to request for comment.

The filing offers new details about Mastriano’s Aug. 9 meeting with the committee, one his team previously acknowledged lasted roughly 15 minutes.

Mastriano appeared to ask for “some form of protection against the committee releasing edited and misleading clips of his interview,” but the night before the deposition, the panel indicated the very claims the candidate laid out in the suit filed Thursday would not suffice for seeking to avoid a formal deposition. 

According to Mastriano’s filing, things got heated when his attorney “asked whether the Chairman had issued the subpoena or if a staffer had instead issued it using an autopen” in an attempt to challenge the validity of the subpoena.

“The Committee representatives became upset and refused to answer, thus increasing suspicions that Chairman Thompson did not issue the subpoena or the letter,” the filing says.

The suit asks the judge to declare Mastriano faces no obligation to comply with the subpoena and force the committee to cover his legal fees.

Though Parlatore contends his suit examines a more narrow legal question about the committee’s subpoena, others who have filed similar suits have failed to convince the courts they should not have to comply with the committee’s subpoenas.








Mastriano sues Jan. 6 committee


Pennsylvania Republican gubernatorial candidate Doug Mastriano is suing the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol, seeking to block the panel from enforcing i…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2022)

Like I said, this could be a real enema for the American body politic. One can only hope for an independent special counsel after the new year, like the one Newt set on Clinton...






*Breaking: Jan. 6 Committee Seeking Newt Gingrich Testimony On false Election Claims*
10,212 views Sep 1, 2022 See the moment news breaks that the January 6 committee is seeking a transcribed interview with former Republican Speaker of the House Newt Gingrich. Gingrich reportedly “in contact with senior advisors to President Trump” over false election claims. Former Federal Prosecutor Renato Mariotti adding that he is surprised to hear Gingrich is being sought out, and that “my first question would be ‘what conversations he was in with Eastman, Clark and others regarding those fake electors.'”


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is good to see the stupid get organized, the clever have MENSA and the stupid can have MAGA, they can even have an online test! MAROA (Morons And Racists Of America) might be a better name for them, they can send their $100 dollar membership fee to Trump and he will send them a card.


Don’t go inflating MENSA…nothing in the world more boring than a club for people whose only shared interest is how smart they all are…my dad told me, “being smart is a fine thing, but it’s not magic - if someone shows off how smart they are, they probably don’t have many friends because NO ONE LIKES being talked down to, and the more intelligent a person is, the more annoying they’ll find it...and really, how smart IS it to push people away like that?”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

Feds Arrest Oath Keepers Leader Who Tried to Overturn Election Using ‘Lord of the Rings’


Shelby Tauber/ReutersKellye SoRelle, a member of Lawyers for Trump and interim leader of the far-right Oath Keepers militia, was arrested Thursday morning on conspiracy charges related to the Capitol riot, according to the U.S. Attorney’s Office for D.C. SoRelle, who attempted to sue every...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Don’t go inflating MENSA…nothing in the world more boring than a club for people whose only shared interest is how smart they all are…my dad told me, “being smart is a fine thing, but it’s not magic - if someone shows off how smart they are, they probably don’t have many friends because NO ONE LIKES being talked down to, and the more intelligent a person is, the more annoying they’ll find it...and really, how smart IS it to push people away like that?”


Dunno much about mensa, except for the magazine tests years ago, do they give them a certificate of genius or something? I've found the smart are as plagued by emotional issues as anybody else and it is our emotions that control our thinking and set it's priorities. Thinking is often just rationalized feelings that drive higher social emotions, often people's egos lead them around by the nose. Most Trumpers aren't stupid, they are assholes, being stupid helps, but there are not 73 million morons in America!  

It pays to cultivate mindfulness, to dwell in our senses and get out of our minds for a spell, this helps to increase our awareness, including when we are being an ass. Ya gotta have a heart though, for without a heart there is no empathy and no wisdom. The be mindful is to be aware and some folks are completely caught up in their thoughts and emotions, caught up in themselves. People need to connect, not be mere objects for one's ego gratification, we need to care enough to pay attention to people. There are many ways to be smart and some not too bright folks are nonetheless wise.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

They say only a fool represents himself, I guess the DOJ didn't need him to rat anybody out, so no deal.









Proud Boys leader Enrique Tarrio will represent himself in civil trial blaming him for Jan. 6 violence


A Proud Boys leader will represent himself in a civil trial seeking to hold him liable for the violence on Jan. 6, 2021.Attorneys for Enrique Tarrio, who served as chairman of the right-wing militant group, filed a notice of withdrawal from the case, saying the Proud Boys leader would represent...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

*'Hell hath no fury': Rick Wilson warns Newt Gingrich against 'playing games' with Cheney and J6 committee*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

*Trump Vows 'Full Pardons' For Capitol Rioters If He's Elected*
69,826 views Sep 2, 2022 In a Thursday radio interview, former President Trump said he would look into 'full pardons' for January 6 rioters if he's elected again in 2024. The Morning Joe panel discusses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2022)

*Ginni Thomas Pressed Lawmakers In Second State To Overturn Biden's Win: WaPo*
107,093 views Sep 2, 2022 Wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, Ginni Thomas, pressed lawmakers to overturn Joe Biden’s 2020 victory not only in Arizona, as previously reported, but also in a second battleground state, Wisconsin, according to emails obtained under state public-records law. Washington Post reporter Emma Brown discusses.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> No guns no training. Where do you get this garbage?


*‘Everything we trained for’: How the far-right Oath Keepers militia planned for violence on Jan. 6*








PolitiFact - ‘Everything we trained for’: How the far-right Oath Keepers militia planned for violence on Jan. 6


Editor's Note: PolitiFact has reviewed court filings and other information for hundreds of defendants facing charges




www.politifact.com






The moment showed unexpected order in what was otherwise the chaotic invasion of the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6.

A group of about 11 people snaked single-file through the crowd toward the building’s east side. They wore helmets and olive-green combat gear, vests and backpacks. Each stretched one arm forward to clasp the shoulder of the person in front of them.

It was "a tactical formation used by infantrymen in the military," the investigator later wrote in a federal complaint charging the people involved with federal crimes, including conspiracy. "The purpose of maintaining direct physical contact with one another is to efficiently communicate, especially in crowded or noisy areas."


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2022)

NYCBambu said:


> No guns no training. Where do you get this garbage?


I get my garbage from mainstream media. You should too. Wherever you get your garbage is making you ignorant and violent.

*Evidence of firearms in Jan. 6 crowd grows as arrests and trials mount*
*During a recent Jan. 6 committee hearing, testimony about armed Trump supporters accompanied police radio reports*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2022/07/08/jan6-defendants-guns/



The full picture of how many among the crowd were armed before the riot occurred is unclear, but court records, trial testimony and accounts from police officers and rioters have supplied growing evidence that multiple people brought firearms to Washington for Jan. 6, 2021. Six men were arrested that day for having guns in the vicinity of the U.S. Capitol, and a seventh who arrived after the riot ended was arrested the following day. Despite some instances in which alerts about people with guns turned out to be false alarms, accounts from police officers and rioters indicate that many firearms were spotted on Jan. 6 but were not seized as law enforcement focused more on defending the Capitol than on arresting gun-law violators.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2022)

Summary: Right wing extremists are every bit as violent as Islamic terrorists. Claims of violent leftists are just another right wing lie.

We need a no-fly order for MAGA Republicans.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2022/07/08/jan6-defendants-guns/



_Across both datasets, we find that radical acts perpetrated by individuals associated with left-wing causes are less likely to be violent. *In the United States,* *we find no difference between the level of violence perpetrated by right-wing and Islamist extremists. *However, differences in violence emerge on the global level, with Islamist extremists being more likely than right-wing extremists to engage in more violent acts._


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> *‘Everything we trained for’: How the far-right Oath Keepers militia planned for violence on Jan. 6*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It suggests to me that they decided, or were ordered, to keep their profile(s) low until a trigger event occurred and was recognized. At that time, the “uniformed” core group would have been joined by sleeper assets in and near the crowd and gone to aggressive weapons-free tactics and secured the area of operations, the Capitol and its grounds.

Apparently the trigger event or condition did not happen, or an abort event happened. I imagine that, if this was the case, we will hear details in the next months to years.

Also possible: I have read too many Dale Brown novels.


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Vows 'Full Pardons' For Capitol Rioters If He's Elected*
> 69,826 views Sep 2, 2022 In a Thursday radio interview, former President Trump said he would look into 'full pardons' for January 6 rioters if he's elected again in 2024. The Morning Joe panel discusses.


FPOTUS, Donnie Sticky Fingers, Donnie Empty Folders, Bag Man Donnie, Putin's Bitch

Missing files. Probably no big deal. Probably. Maybe. By a guy still attempting a coup, still bilking donors, a guy that extorted an ally that is up against Putin. Sounds legit, right?


----------



## Offmymeds (Sep 2, 2022)

I bet he's trading to get the Trump Tower Moscow project restarted.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> FPOTUS, Donnie Sticky Fingers, Donnie Empty Folders, Bag Man Donnie, Putin's Bitch
> 
> Missing files. Probably no big deal. Probably. Maybe. By a guy still attempting a coup, still bilking donors, a guy that extorted an ally that is up against Putin. Sounds legit, right?


trump vows full pardon for his insurrectionist scumbag followers? who the fuck is going to pardon trump? FUCKING NOBODY, THAT'S WHO


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I bet he's trading to get the Trump Tower Moscow project restarted.


they can't even build a new tractor or keep rail cars moving...


----------



## printer (Sep 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trump vows full pardon for his insurrectionist scumbag followers? who the fuck is going to pardon trump? FUCKING NOBODY, THAT'S WHO


"I can just pardon myself. It is not like I can run for a third term so who cares what the voters think?"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)

*George Conway says Trump should be worried about new testimony*
16,763 views Sep 3, 2022 Former President Trump's White House attorney Pat Cipollone appeared before a grand jury.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## printer (Sep 3, 2022)

*Judge denies Steve Bannon’s request for a new trial after contempt of Congress conviction*
A federal judge on Friday rejected Steve Bannon’s request for a new trialfollowing his conviction on contempt of Congress charges, allowing his sentencing to remain on schedule for next month. 
U.S. District Judge Carl Nichols said in his ruling that a new trial is only warranted when a “serious miscarriage of justice” might have occurred, but Bannon’s arguments do not demonstrate that. 

Bannon’s argument mostly focused on alleged issues in instructions given to the jury, including that his theory of defense was not included in the instructions and that the court defined the meaning of the criminal statute he was accused of violating in the jury instructions. 
But Nichols said Bannon did not cite any authority that demonstrates not including the defense theory was an error, and that defining the criminal statute is “precisely” the court’s role. 

Nichols also rejected a motion from Bannon to dismiss the case entirely. Bannon argued that not being able to compel certain members of the House to testify violated his constitutional rights. 
  
Nichols said Bannon did not show that any potential testimony from House members would be material to the case. 
Bannon was convicted in July on two counts of contempt for refusing to testify before the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection and refusing to turn related documents over to the committee. He is set to be sentenced on Oct. 21. 
Bannon did not immediately return a request from The Hill for comment through his attorney.








Judge denies Steve Bannon’s request for a new trial after contempt of Congress conviction


A federal judge on Friday rejected Steve Bannon’s request for a new trial following his conviction on contempt of Congress charges, allowing his sentencing to remain on schedule for next month. U.…




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2022)

Newly obtained surveillance video shows fake Trump elector escorted operatives into Georgia county's elections office before voting machine breach


A Republican county official in Georgia escorted two operatives working with an attorney for former President Donald Trump into the county's election offices on the same day a voting system there was breached, newly obtained video shows.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 6, 2022)

this opens the door for other republicans who participated to be given the fucking boot...we just have to convict them of it, then we can bar them from holding office, ever again
https://www.cnn.com/2022/09/06/politics/couy-griffin-new-mexico-january-6/index.html


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2022)

it makes me sad that in 60 years, this is all the progress we've made...



ANC said:


>


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2022)

Everything in that photo told a story, every facial expression, and posture.
It is almost high art. Which is why I posted it.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 7, 2022)

ANC said:


> Everything in that photo told a story, every facial expression, and posture.
> It is almost high art. Which is why I posted it.


And soemthing about the kid looking at its own reflection in the shield too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2022)

Hundreds of them were members of a terrorist organization.






*Report Finds Alleged Link Between Oath Keepers, Public Officials*
11,995 views Sep 7, 2022 New analysis from the Anti-Defamation League Center on Extremism finds an alleged link between the Oath Keepers and elected officials and law enforcement from a leaked membership list.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2022)

*See George Conway's reaction to indictment of Steve Bannon*
21,988 views Sep 8, 2022 Conservative attorney George Conway discusses the indictment of Steve Bannon over a fundraising effort to build Trump's border wall.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2022)

Stephen Miller Subpoenaed in Save America PAC & Fake Electors Probe


From The New York Times : The Justice Department has subpoenaed two former top White House political advisers under President Donald J. Trump as part of a widening investigation related to Mr. ...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2022)

Republicans are enemies of the state...  
*Republican congressman presents convicted January 6 rioter with flag flown over US Capitol after her release from prison*
Republican Rep. Louie Gohmert of Texas presented an honorary American flag recently flown above the US Capitol to a convicted January 6 rioter after she was released from prison Friday.









Republican congressman presents convicted January 6 rioter with flag flown over US Capitol after her release from prison | CNN Politics


Republican Rep. Louie Gohmert of Texas presented an honorary American flag recently flown above the US Capitol to a convicted January 6 rioter after she was released from prison Friday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2022)

*Police Officer Tasered And Beaten On Jan. 6 Goes Off On Cops Who Posed With Trump*
"Those two or three dozen Pennsylvania state troopers, from the bottom of my heart, can go f**k all the way off," Michael Fanone told HuffPost.








Police Officer Tasered And Beaten On Jan. 6 Goes Off On Cops Who Posed With Trump


"Those two or three dozen Pennsylvania state troopers, from the bottom of my heart, can go f**k all the way off," Michael Fanone told HuffPost.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Republicans are enemies of the state...
> *Republican congressman presents convicted January 6 rioter with flag flown over US Capitol after her release from prison*
> Republican Rep. Louie Gohmert of Texas presented an honorary American flag recently flown above the US Capitol to a convicted January 6 rioter after she was released from prison Friday.
> 
> ...


Performative politics for his deeply racist district of #1 Texas, stick yer thumb in Uncle Sam's eye. These dumb fucks are still fighting the civil war and fucking themselves doing it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

*Investigations Into Trump’s Actions To Overturn The 2020 Election Widen*
17,301 views Sep 10, 2022 The New York Times reports more than a dozen people connected to Donald Trump were just subpoenaed in the government’s investigations in the plot to steal the 2020 election. MSNBC Contributor Charles Coleman Jr. and Eugene Daniels joined American Voices with Alicia Menendez to discuss the sprawling probes into Trump’s actions to subvert American democracy.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Police Officer Tasered And Beaten On Jan. 6 Goes Off On Cops Who Posed With Trump*
> "Those two or three dozen Pennsylvania state troopers, from the bottom of my heart, can go f**k all the way off," Michael Fanone told HuffPost.
> 
> 
> ...


*cancel culture*. 

That's what MAGA Republicans will say.

Grievance. They will claim grievance because a police officer who defended Congress and our democracy and gave a great sacrifice is calling out those PA police for defiling his service and our country. They will claim offense for being shown to be what they are.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> *cancel culture*.
> 
> That's what MAGA Republicans will say.
> 
> Grievance. They will claim grievance because a police officer who defended Congress and our democracy and gave a great sacrifice is calling out those PA police for defiling his service and our country. They will claim offense for being shown to be what they are.


The only cops posing with Trump should be purp walking him at this point, his criminality is beyond doubt for any reasonable person. To stand with him is to stand with a criminal who openly broke the law. Everybody is innocent until proven guilty by a court of law, but we all saw him rob the bank on several occasions, so drawing conclusions is reasonable.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The only cops posing with Trump should be purp walking him at this point, his criminality is beyond doubt for any reasonable person. To stand with him is to stand with a criminal who openly broke the law. Everybody is innocent until proven guilty by a court of law, but we all saw him rob the bank on several occasions, so drawing conclusions is reasonable.


i wonder how many proudly displayed pictures, how many yard banners, how many decals on red neck trucks, will be removed, hidden, destroyed, denied...when he is convicted of treason? when the convictions keep coming? karma is a fucking bitch, when you've been an asshole your entire life.


----------



## topcat (Sep 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Republicans are enemies of the state...
> *Republican congressman presents convicted January 6 rioter with flag flown over US Capitol after her release from prison*
> Republican Rep. Louie Gohmert of Texas presented an honorary American flag recently flown above the US Capitol to a convicted January 6 rioter after she was released from prison Friday.
> 
> ...


If you're a Republican, you can't even lie to Congress, or lie to an FBI agent, or they're coming after you. 
Flush the Gohmert 10-15 times, it's a long way to Palm Beach.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2022)

Why 9/11 special master Kenneth Feinberg wouldn't take on Trump documents case


In an exclusive interview with CBS News' Catherine Herridge, one of the nation's most experienced special masters explains why he would say no to this job.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2022)

*New criminal investigation: this one of Trump's Save America PAC. Yet still no indictments*

227,084 views Sep 10, 2022 It seems like each day, we awake to the news of yet another criminal probe of some crime, some abuse, some grift perpetrated by Donald Trump. The latest, from CNN: "Federal grand jury investigating January 6 sets sights on Trump's Save American PAC." 

It seems like countless criminal investigations involving Trump have been initiated over the years and not one has (yet) come to fruition with an indictment. At the moment, it seems that Donald Trump is perhaps the most investigated and least prosecuted person in the history of our nation. When will accountability come for Donald Trump?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

Exclusive: 'I'm just not going to leave': New book reveals Trump vowed to stay in White House


Former President Donald Trump repeatedly told aides in the days following his 2020 election loss that he would remain in the White House rather than let incoming President Joe Biden take over, according to reporting provided to CNN from a forthcoming book by New York Times reporter Maggie Haberman.




www.cnn.com






(CNN)Former President Donald Trump repeatedly told aides in the days following his 2020 election loss that he would remain in the White House rather than let incoming President Joe Biden take over, according to reporting provided to CNN from a forthcoming book by New York Times reporter Maggie Haberman.

*"I'm just not going to leave," Trump told one aide, according to Haberman.
"We're never leaving," Trump told another. "How can you leave when you won an election?"*

Trump's insistence that he would not be leaving the White House, which has not been previously reported, adds new detail to the chaotic post-election period in which Trump's refusal to accept his defeat and numerous efforts to overturn the election result led to the January 6, 2021, attack on the US Capitol by pro-Trump rioters.

Haberman's book, "Confidence Man: The Making of Donald Trump and the Breaking of America," is being released on October 4.

The revelations from the book come as investigators in the US House and the Justice Department probe Trump's refusal to cede power after the 2020 election. The House select committee investigating January 6 is planning more hearings and a final report this fall, while federal investigators have recently served several former Trump aides with subpoenas.

Haberman, a CNN political analyst, has covered Trump for the New York Times since his 2016 presidential campaign. Her stories made her a frequent target of Trump's vitriol on Twitter.

Haberman writes that in the immediate aftermath of the November 3 elections, *Trump seemed to recognize he had lost to Biden. He asked advisers to tell him what had gone wrong. He comforted one adviser, saying, "We did our best." Trump told junior press aides, "I thought we had it," seemingly almost embarrassed by the outcome, according to Haberman.

But at some point, Trump's mood changed, Haberman writes, and he abruptly informed aides he had no intention of departing the White House in late January 2021 for Biden to move in.*

He was even overheard asking the chair of the Republican National Committee, Ronna McDaniel, "Why should I leave if they stole it from me?"

Trump's vow that he would refuse to vacate the White House had no historical precedent, Haberman writes, and his declaration left aides uncertain as to what he might do next. The closest parallel might have been Mary Todd Lincoln, who stayed in the White House for nearly a month after her husband, President Abraham Lincoln, was assassinated, the author noted.

Publicly, Trump dismissed questions about whether he would leave office. On November 26, 2020, he was asked by a reporter whether he would leave the White House if the Electoral College voted for Biden. "Certainly I will, and you know that," Trump said in response, as he continued to spread lies about the election being stolen.

A longtime New York-based reporter who has worked for both of the city's tabloid newspapers, Haberman writes that Trump's post-election period was reminiscent of his attempts to claw his way back from dire financial straits three decades earlier, in which he tried to keep all options open for as long as he could.

*But Trump couldn't decide which path to follow after his 2020 defeat. Haberman writes that he quizzed nearly everyone about which options would lead to success -- including the valet who brought Diet Cokes when Trump pressed a red button on his Oval Office desk.*

The reporting provided to CNN from the forthcoming book also reveals new details on what those around Trump were doing in the aftermath of an election loss he refused to accept. Trump's son-in-law, Jared Kushner, was reluctant to confront Trump on the loss, according to Haberman.

When he encouraged a group of aides to go to the White House and brief the then-President, Kushner was asked why he wasn't joining them himself. Trump's son-in-law likened it to a deathbed scene, Haberman writes.

"The priest comes later," Kushner said.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

just like fucking republicans...a day late, a dollar short, but they have the recriminations locked and loaded.
fucking hypocrites.
https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/3636537-gop-senators-led-by-graham-slam-trump-jan-6-pardon-promise/

Sen. Mike Rounds (R-S.D.) said he wouldn’t support granting pardons to people convicted of crimes because of their actions on Jan. 6. 
“If he were elected, he would have a constitutional ability to do it,” he said of Trump’s promise of pardons. “I would disagree with it. I think there was insurrection and I think these folks need to be punished. 
“I was there. This was truly violent. People were injured, people were killed. I have very little mercy for the individuals that were involved in that activity that day,” Rounds added. 
apparently the irony escapes him...if this person who was directly responsible for the incident you're talking about was re-elected, wouldn't that be the republicans running an insurrectionist as their presidential candidate? would he not be the prime individual that would need to be punished as an example to his followers?...apparently his very little mercy is entirely situational, none for the drones, as it's all held for poor dear leader...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2022)

They got Capone for tax evasion, but those lesser offense convictions are still convictions.
https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/cowboys-trump-fanatic-lawsuit-wins-sets-big-precedent-rcna46946


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## printer (Sep 12, 2022)

*DOJ issues 40 subpoenas in Jan. 6 probe: report*
The Justice Department has issued roughly 40 subpoenas in the past week in connection with its investigation into efforts to overturn the 2020 election by former President Trump and his allies, The New York Times reported Monday.

An attorney for Bernard Kerik, the former New York Police commissioner who emerged as a vocal Trump supporter and claimed there was widespread fraud in the 2020 election, confirmed Kerik was one of the individuals to receive a subpoena.

Attorney Timothy Parlatore said the subpoena was served early last week when a team of FBI agents arrived at Kerik’s home. Parlatore would not share the subpoena, but described it as broad.

“Basically, give us anything and everything related to anybody that is tangentially related to the Trump campaign including a long, long laundry list,” he said.

The New York Times reported that Boris Ephsteyn, who served as an adviser to the 2020 Trump campaign and helped with challenges to the election results, had his phone seized as evidence, as did Mike Roman, who was part of a plan to submit alternative electors to then-Vice President Mike Pence on Jan. 6, 2021.

Dan Scavino, a top White House aide throughout Trump’s four years in office, was also subpoenaed, the Times reported.

The Justice Department did not immediately respond to a request for comment. Stanley Woodward, an attorney for Scavino, declined to comment

The Times reported that the subpoenas seek information related to a plan concocted by Trump associates to submit slates of alternative electors from states like Georgia, Pennsylvania and Arizona, which President Biden narrowly won in 2020. The goal was to submit names of electors who would cast their support for Trump instead of Biden, potentially upending the result.

Congress ultimately certified Biden as the winner on Jan. 6, 2021, after a mob of Trump supporters stormed the Capitol complex in a bid to derail the proceedings.

The progress in the Justice Department’s investigation into the events surrounding Jan. 6 and the 2020 election come as the agency is also investigating Trump’s handling of classified materials after leaving office.

The FBI last month searched Trump’s Mar-a-Lago estate in Florida after it for months tried to secure sensitive documents the former president had taken with him after leaving office.

The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 riots is also expected to resume its work following the summer recess. It has previously held several public hearings highlighting Trump’s false claims of election fraud, efforts to pressure Pence to overturn the election, and the violence that unfolded on Jan. 6.








DOJ issues 40 subpoenas in Jan. 6 probe: report


The Justice Department has issued roughly 40 subpoenas in the past week in connection with its investigation into efforts to overturn the 2020 election by former President Trump and his allies, The…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

*DOJ Subpoenas 40 Trump Associates Over Jan. 6 Investigation*
165 views Sep 12, 2022 In a major escalation, the Department of Justice has sent 40 subpoenas to Trump associates in the past week as part of its investigation into January 6th.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2022)

printer said:


> *DOJ issues 40 subpoenas in Jan. 6 probe: report*
> The Justice Department has issued roughly 40 subpoenas in the past week in connection with its investigation into efforts to overturn the 2020 election by former President Trump and his allies, The New York Times reported Monday.
> 
> An attorney for Bernard Kerik, the former New York Police commissioner who emerged as a vocal Trump supporter and claimed there was widespread fraud in the 2020 election, confirmed Kerik was one of the individuals to receive a subpoena.
> ...


They aren't running for office and the J6 hearings will start back up at the end of the month and offer up one October surprise after another, I guess the DOJ wants to be ahead of the curve this time, no surprises. Time is also running out for Donald and Garland will have his ass sooner or later, but Georgia could get it first. The GOP establishment is turning on him apparently, at least the senate, so they must smell blood in the water and Donald isn't giving them any of his hoard of cash. They want some of that fraudulently obtained "Save America" money that is currently being investigated and could be seized as part of a wire fraud case.

Still with a perfect storm for the republicans and a mountain of crime by Trump, this election promises to be a close run thing between fascists and those loyal to the constitution. There is no choice for a patriot or anybody with a brain, but almost half the country are not happy with competent government, low unemployment and military success, they want something else, even if it fucks them.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2022)

*Man who pinned D.C. police officer in door frame during Jan. 6 riot convicted of 7 felonies*
McCaughey, who was 23 at the time, was arrested Jan. 19, 2021 in South Salem, New York. He faces decades in prison.










Man who pinned D.C. police officer in door frame during Jan. 6 riot convicted of 7 felonies


Two other men were also convicted in the bench trial on multiple felony charges by U.S. District Judge Trevor McFadden, an appointee of former President Trump.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Man who pinned D.C. police officer in door frame during Jan. 6 riot convicted of 7 felonies*
> McCaughey, who was 23 at the time, was arrested Jan. 19, 2021 in South Salem, New York. He faces decades in prison.
> View attachment 5197425
> 
> ...


Have the FBI released all the photos taken or raw footage to the public? I seems to me a lot got away that could be caught if the public were more involved in fingering them. Sounds like an internet project to me, too many of these fuckers either got away or got off too lightly. Sounds like a new federal law for something like this might be required that can easily net them all, this is an example you do not want repeated.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *DOJ Subpoenas 40 Trump Associates Over Jan. 6 Investigation*
> 165 views Sep 12, 2022 In a major escalation, the Department of Justice has sent 40 subpoenas to Trump associates in the past week as part of its investigation into January 6th.


This meeting really has the FBIs attention as it should https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/willard-trump-eastman-giuliani-bannon/2021/10/23/c45bd2d4-3281-11ec-9241-aad8e48f01ff_story.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> This meeting really has the FBIs attention as it should https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/willard-trump-eastman-giuliani-bannon/2021/10/23/c45bd2d4-3281-11ec-9241-aad8e48f01ff_story.html


They just need a rat or several and there are easy pickings here. All these assholes committed other crimes and they can be used as leverage, along with a deal, to get them to squeal. Too many psychos and narcists were involved in this shit, they even had 7 documentary film crews following them around during the coup FFS. How hard they go after these assholes and those in congress depends on keeping the house at least in November. Considering the shit in the news, the republicans wouldn't even be on the map in a normal multiparty liberal democracy, much less poised to win the house.

Saying the democrats must destroy the republican party if they gain power is not extreme, they are rotten to the core and unfit for power. They actually represent an existential threat to the nation and constitution as has been demonstrated by their past actions current behavior and future promises. It is not retribution or hatred that will lead to their destruction, it will be the constitutional duty for those who can resist such impulses. Those who swear an oath, do so to protect and defend the constitution from all enemies foreign and domestic, the constitution cannot defend itself, it needs patriots to do that.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 14, 2022)

Bennie Thompson is saying the next Jan. 6th hearing is scheduled for September 28th.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> Bennie Thompson is saying the next Jan. 6th hearing is scheduled for September 28th.


October surprises won't be in short supply this year! From J6, to abortion, to Trump and perhaps in Ukraine too. Kicking Vlad's ass real bad should be worth a point or two for Joe among the hawks. Shit, between Biden and Ukraine, Russia should be nearly destroyed by election day, so if foreign policy counts for anything, Joe has got that bunch in the bag.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

The officer corps of the US military always voted republican, until Trump. With what is going on with Ukraine and with Russia now and Trump's secret documents on top of it, how will they vote in November? I think the national security community and military will be particularly loyal to this commander and chief and will support him at the polls. Defunding the FBI does not help their case either and the abortion laws are causing the military major personnel headaches.

For years the US military was one of the most socially progressive organizations in America and they earned the hatred of the right and racists over the decades. When Trump publicly disrespected a gold star family or pocketed a purple heart from a senile vet, it was no big deal for them. Cutting veterans benefits and treating them like shit became just another way to get the people they don't like, because there are way too many brown people in the military for their liking. Many of the military wannabes you see on the streets can't get into the military because of character issues and taking orders from a black female drill sergeant would be way more than they could handle! Many of the racist vets you see are the product of the middle eastern wars and post 911, when standards were lowered to get warm bodies and the likes of McVey were accepted. Standards might yet be lowered, since the military has an employee shortage problem like everybody else. This why abortion is such an issue for them, they can't send women to red states and some of these women are highly trained specialists and have brains that they need to operate and maintain technology, the same goes for families with trans kids. They are quietly shutting theses red state bases down operationally and moving operations to more family friendly states, the only ones left will be some civilians mowing the lawn.


----------



## printer (Sep 14, 2022)

*Trump Throws Epic Tantrum Over FBI’s MyPillow Guy ‘Raid’*
Donald Trump had a meltdown on Truth Social late Tuesday after MyPillow exec Mike Lindell said his cellphone had been confiscated by the feds while he was dining out at a Hardee’s restaurant.

“Breaking News: Mike Lindell, ‘THE Pillow Guy,’ was just raided by the FBI. We are now officially living in a Weaponized Police State, Rigged Elections, and all,” the twice-impeached former president wrote.

He went on to declare, “Our Country is a laughing stock all over the World. The majesty of the United States is gone. Can’t let this happen. TAKE BACK AMERICA!”

Trump’s borderline hysterical reaction to the news appeared to mirror that of Lindell himself, who claimed on Facebook that he’d been “surrounded” by FBI agents who took away his livelihood by confiscating the phone.

The phone was reportedly seized in connection with a 2021 breach of voting machines in Mesa County, Colorado, allegedly carried out by Tina Peters, the county clerk now facing state felony charges for the alleged tampering.

Peters is accused of leaking sensitive voting-machine data that subsequently was presented at Lindell’s August 2021 “Cyber Symposium,” which she also attended.

The FBI Denver field office confirmed that its agents had executed a search warrant at the location where Lindell said the raid took place, but gave no further details.








Trump Throws Epic Tantrum Over FBI’s MyPillow Guy ‘Raid’


ALYSSA POINTER/ReutersDonald Trump had a meltdown on Truth Social late Tuesday after MyPillow exec Mike Lindell said his cellphone had been confiscated by the feds while he was dining out at a Hardee’s restaurant.“Breaking News: Mike Lindell, ‘THE Pillow Guy,’ was just raided by the FBI. We are...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *Trump Throws Epic Tantrum Over FBI’s MyPillow Guy ‘Raid’*
> Donald Trump had a meltdown on Truth Social late Tuesday after MyPillow exec Mike Lindell said his cellphone had been confiscated by the feds while he was dining out at a Hardee’s restaurant.
> 
> “Breaking News: Mike Lindell, ‘THE Pillow Guy,’ was just raided by the FBI. We are now officially living in a Weaponized Police State, Rigged Elections, and all,” the twice-impeached former president wrote.
> ...


Another legal search triggers outrage.

I don't recall Trump complaining when his badgeless, nameless DHS goons drove up and pulled citizens of Portland OR off the streets and detained them without any reason given.

Authoritarians are hypocritical that way. Anything and everything up to murder is OK so long as it's their opposition. When it comes to their own, they are as tender as spoiled children.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Another legal search triggers outrage.
> 
> I don't recall Trump complaining when his badgeless, nameless DHS goons drove up and pulled citizens of Portland OR off the streets and detained them without any reason given.
> 
> Authoritarians are hypocritical that way. Anything and everything up to murder is OK so long as it's their opposition. When it comes to their own, they are as tender as spoiled children.


After stolen materials with undeniable national security implications were found in that man’s possession in Mar-a-lagarto, I am quite curious why we have heard zip about searching his other residences since his departure from DC. Probable cause seems established.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

One thing I've noticed that Donald has in common with those that are still his fans, they both don't or can't learn from their past mistakes.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One thing I've noticed that Donald has in common with those that are still his fans, they both don't or can't learn from their past mistakes.


that's because to them it was never their mistake...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

doublejj said:


> that's because to them it was never their mistake...


Another commonality is they don't let facts get in the way and have a rather fuzzy grasp on reality.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## printer (Sep 14, 2022)

*Jan. 6 panel members report progress on Trump-Secret Service probe*
Lawmakers on the House panel investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol offered differing accounts Wednesday of recent evidence they have received from the Secret Service, but agreed they are making progress on its investigation into agency actions in the days leading up to the attack.

The comments follow demands from the committee that the agency turn over its communications for Jan. 5 and Jan. 6 after being notified the Secret Service lost the messages as it migrated to a new mobile management software.

The Secret Service turned in a large batch of documents to the committee in July, but Rep. Zoe Lofgren (D-Calif.) said “there is now a very steady flow of data coming in to the committee.”

“New information has come in and some of it is, you know, very pertinent. Some of it is less relevant, but it’s been a large volume of information,” Lofgren said during an appearance on MSNBC on Wednesday.

Panel Chairman Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) suggested that the committee has also been able to obtain additional messages from the agency.

Just a single text message was turned over by the Secret Service amid thousands of documents in response to the committee’s request – a plea from then-Capitol Police officer Steven Sund asking for help.

Thompson twice answered “yes” when asked if the files recently turned over included agency text messages from Jan. 5 and Jan. 6.

He also said he was not aware of whether they had been reconstructed.

“They were presented to us. I’m not — I don’t know the origin,” Thompson said.

“We’ve asked for any and all messages, so the tranches we’ve received have been significant,” he added. “It’s a combination of a number of text messages, radio traffic, that kind of thing. Just thousands of exhibits.”

Lofgren would not offer details on the format of the new information that has proven useful to the committee.

“I didn’t say what specific types of information, and I really am not at liberty to do that under the committee rules. You know, there’s texts, there’s emails, there’s radio traffic, there’s all kinds of information, [Microsoft] Teams meetings. So we’re going through everything that’s been provided. More is coming in. As I say, some of it is not relevant, and some of it is,” she said. 

“It’s a huge slog to go through it, but we are going to go through it, and the members of the committee themselves have been involved in this.”

The indication that the committee is making process in its investigation as it relates to the Secret Service comes as the panel’s members have said they have yet to secure testimony from Tony Ornato, who retired from the Secret Service this summer following testimony that he told White House staff that former President Trump lunged at his security detail after being told he could not join his supporters at the Capitol on Jan. 6.

While the Secret Service said Ornato and any other staff would be made available to the committee, he has yet to testify.

“He has his own lawyer and obviously the constraints of him being in the Secret Service is different than him being a private citizen,” Thompson said.








Jan. 6 panel members report progress on Trump-Secret Service probe


Lawmakers on the House panel investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol offered differing accounts Wednesday of recent evidence they have received from the Secret Service, but agreed the…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

printer said:


> *Jan. 6 panel members report progress on Trump-Secret Service probe*
> Lawmakers on the House panel investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol offered differing accounts Wednesday of recent evidence they have received from the Secret Service, but agreed they are making progress on its investigation into agency actions in the days leading up to the attack.
> 
> The comments follow demands from the committee that the agency turn over its communications for Jan. 5 and Jan. 6 after being notified the Secret Service lost the messages as it migrated to a new mobile management software.
> ...


I can imagine all the radio traffic around Washington was captured and recorded, even by amateurs using *SDR* dongles with computers. Even the encrypted text messages were captured, by the NSA or someone else, it's a no brainer that they would monitor the radio spectrum around DC. These text messages can be unencrypted by the likes of the NSA and FBI.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2022)

*Let's talk about The Pillow Guy's phone....*


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about The Pillow Guy's phone....*


he does not usually indulge in sarcasm! But then again, Lindell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

Colbert nailed it and as you can see, Trump will be nailed for it! It was not exactly a secret while it was ongoing since early September, when the polls told Trump he was in trouble.






*We Predicted Every Insane, Criminal Step Down Nutball Treason Highway To January 6th*
2,032,874 views Sep 14, 2022 Let's take a look back at the lead up to January 6th, and humbly remind ourselves what we were totally right about all along.


----------



## printer (Sep 15, 2022)

*Meadows complies with DOJ subpoena in Jan. 6 investigation: report*
Former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows complied with a Department of Justice (DOJ) subpoena in its investigation into the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot, turning over the same materials he previously gave to the House select committee investigating the riot, CNN reported on Thursday.

Meadows is the highest-ranking Trump official reported to have complied with a subpoena in the Justice Department’s investigation thus far. The DOJ has issued about 40 subpoenas to various associates of former President Trump in connection with its Jan. 6 probe, which appears to be ramping up, The New York Times reported earlier this week. 

Last year, Meadows turned over 2,319 texts to the House Jan. 6 committee that he sent and received between Election Day in 2020 and President Biden’s inauguration in January 2021. 

The texts showed Meadows communicating with several officials about efforts to find election fraud and challenge election results, as well as Republican lawmakers pleading with the former chief of staff to stop the rioting at the Capitol.

After refusing to cooperate further with the committee, the House voted to hold Meadows in contempt of Congress in December, though the DOJ ultimately chose not to prosecute him on the charge. 








Meadows complies with DOJ subpoena in Jan. 6 investigation: report


Former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows complied with a Department of Justice subpoena in its investigation into the Jan. 6 riot, turning over the same materials he previously gave to the Ja…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Meadows complies with DOJ subpoena in Jan. 6 investigation: report*
> Former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows complied with a Department of Justice (DOJ) subpoena in its investigation into the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol riot, turning over the same materials he previously gave to the House select committee investigating the riot, CNN reported on Thursday.
> 
> Meadows is the highest-ranking Trump official reported to have complied with a subpoena in the Justice Department’s investigation thus far. The DOJ has issued about 40 subpoenas to various associates of former President Trump in connection with its Jan. 6 probe, which appears to be ramping up, The New York Times reported earlier this week.
> ...


complying republicans make me suspicious...they never cooperate willingly


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> complying republicans make me suspicious...they never cooperate willingly


If he doesn't, the DOJ will get a warrant and the FBI will arrest him, period, he will be in cuffs and purp walked to the grand jury like Navarro.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Sep 15, 2022)

I have to admit that I laugh my butt off when these privileged people get upset that they get a search warrant served and their stuff taken.

They act like it is something that is so far outside of the norm that they are some how a victim.

Let them cry!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2022)

140 republicans in congress might start worrying too, if the democrats win and an independent special counsel is appointed to look into the political end of J6. They can ask them under oath in public hearings why they voted to delay the certification, after a violent coup attempt and other schemes and plots to steal the election, including the fake electors they tried to promote.






*Trump Advisers Fear DOJ Probes More Expansive Than Publicly Known: Report*
257,173 views Sep 15, 2022 Former President Trump's advisers fear that the DOJ probes are more expansive than publicly known, according to new Politico reporting.


----------



## printer (Sep 15, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I have to admit that I laugh my butt off when these privileged people get upset that they get a search warrant served and their stuff taken.
> 
> They act like it is something that is so far outside of the norm that they are some how a victim.
> 
> Let them cry!


"But, but... ...we are special because of our wealth!"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If he doesn't, the DOJ will get a warrant and the FBI will arrest him, period, he will be in cuffs and purp walked to the grand jury like Navarro.


well, yeah, i mean he did the same thing, just months ago, and he got perp...what? he didn't? oh...well, he got thrown in a cell..no? no cell? well at least he got censured? no? nothing? he just ignored them with no consequences? well, surely he'll never do that again...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> I have to admit that I laugh my butt off when these privileged people get upset that they get a search warrant served and their stuff taken.
> 
> They act like it is something that is so far outside of the norm that they are some how a victim.
> 
> Let them cry!


it is outside the norm...the norm has become republicans doing outrageous shit that would have had them bounced the fuck out of DC a decade ago, with no fucking consequences what so ever. they support a thieving, traitorous conman, they associate and plot with white supremacist, christian nationalists, they support putin, and the war in Ukraine, trying to claim there are chemical weapon labs there, there are nazis there, there are people oppressing russians there...but there are no chemical weapons labs, no nazis, and the russian citizens are invaders, and traitors.
they have nothing to stop them from escalating their shitty behavior, they haven't been censured at all for saying horrible things, so they're going to keep saying them. the next step is doing horrible things. oh, sorry, my bad, they already started doing horrible things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2022)

*Let's talk about the next set of hearings....*


----------



## printer (Sep 19, 2022)

*Jan. 6 panel members offer long-awaited elections reform bill*
Reps. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) and Zoe Lofgren (D-Calif.), two members of the House panel investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack, introduced a bill on Monday to reform the Electoral College Act, offering a number of provisions to protect elections from interference by state and federal lawmakers.
The Presidential Election Reform Act would make clear that the role of the vice president in presiding over the counting of electoral votes is purely “ministerial.”

It also takes aim at potential action from the lawmakers’ colleagues to object to states’ electoral slates, requiring that a third of the members from both chambers must object to the certification, up from just one member for each chamber, while narrowing the grounds under which they can bring such an objection.

“If members of Congress have any right to object to electoral slates, the grounds for such objections should be narrow. Congress doesn’t sit as a court of last resort, capable of overruling state and federal judges to alter the electoral outcome,” the duo wrote in a Sunday night op-ed previewing the bill.

The bill also directly prohibits the fake elector scheme employed by the Trump campaign, which both submitted faux election certificates and pressured Republicans in various states to replace their electors with those who would vote for then-President Trump.

The legislation requires “a single, accurate certificate from each state,” according to a one-pager on the bill, and allows candidates to seek a court order if a state governor fails to transmit the electoral certificate. It also increases the penalty for neglecting that duty from $1,000 to $25,000.
The House Rules Committee is set to consider the Presidential Election Reform Act on Tuesday, clearing the way for the bill to make it to the House floor as soon as Wednesday.

The legislation comes amid progress on a similar Senate package introduced in July, with two House lawmakers introducing companion legislation last week.

The Cheney-Lofgren bill departs from the Senate’s Electoral Count Act in several ways, including by requiring a higher bar to object to elections — the Senate proposal requires one-fifth backing in each chamber to do so.
But the House bill also eyes other areas of election protection untouched by the Senate version, including a section designed to limit the ability to delay elections.

The legislation only allows for delays due to a “catastrophic event” such as a natural disaster affecting a substantial portion of the state from casting ballots, and would only permit an extension of the election in the affected areas.

“Federal law must make clear that the rules governing an election can’t change after the election has occurred. The Constitution assigns an important duty to state legislatures, to determine the manner in which the states appoint their electors. But this shouldn’t be misread to allow state legislators to change the election rules retroactively to alter the outcome,” Lofgren and Cheney wrote in the op-ed. 
The bill is the first to come from the House committee’s members after they vowed to offer legislation to prevent the actions of Jan. 6 from happening again.

Committee member Rep. Jaime Raskin (D-Md.) has urged the panel to go further.

“Donald Trump didn’t set out to overthrow the Electoral Count Act, he set out to overthrow the election. And the election is far broader than just the Electoral Count Act,” Raskin said. 

“We need to develop a comprehensive approach to guaranteeing voting rights and solidifying the electoral apparatus against coups and insurrections, political violence and electoral sabotage in the future,” he added. 
“If all we did was to say that the vice president does not have the authority to nullify Electoral College votes, then we will not have lived up to this moment,” Raskin said. 








Jan. 6 panel members offer long-awaited elections reform bill


Reps. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) and Zoe Lofgren (D-Calif.), two members of the House panel investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack, introduced a bill on Monday to reform the Electoral College Act,…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

He should have been shot between the eyes with his hands up as he approached the cop and refused orders to stop while leading a mob. He shouldn't even be alive IMHO, by now he should be just a bad memory, next time they try it they will be mowed down like grass by miniguns on the capitol steps.






*Jury Selection Begins For Capitol Rioter Who Chased After Police Officer Upstairs*
4,476 views Sep 19, 2022 Jury selection has begun for Doug Jensen, who was caught on camera chasing a Capitol police officer up stairs during the Jan. 6 riots. NBC News' Ryan Reilly reports on Jensen's background and his fascination with online conspiracy theories


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2022)

*Raskin: ‘We’ve learned a lot more’ since last Jan. 6 panel hearing*
252,689 views Sep 19, 2022 January 6 Committee member Rep. Jamie Raskin (D-MD) speaks with CNN’s Pamela Brown about the panel’s next hearing scheduled for late September. Raskin says the committee is hoping to “complete the story” of the January 6 insurrection while introducing new information to the public.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He should have been shot between the eyes with his hands up as he approached the cop and refused orders to stop while leading a mob. He shouldn't even be alive IMHO, by now he should be just a bad memory, next time they try it they will be mowed down like grass by miniguns on the capitol steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nail his ass to the fucking wall, put him away so long he wont even be able to see a monitor when he gets out


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2022)

And the hits keep coming. 









‘You’re gonna die tonight’: Trump fan admits dragging cop down Capitol steps


Jack Wade Whitton, who was wearing a Trump 2020 hat on the Capitol steps, messaged an associate that he had "fed" a cop to the pro-Trump mob on Jan. 6.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2022)

October surprises won't include an indictment of Donald, but others could be indicted in October. They will have hearings and drop a bombshell interim report on J6 a week before the election that will consume the news until election day.  Timing is everything!






*Trump Indictment Next?: Why The Blockbuster Jan. 6 Report May Change Everything*
151,903 views Sep 20, 2022 The January 6th committee is in its final sprint with its ninth hearing just days away. The committee will issue a congressional report with new evidence and never-before-seen material as well as its full findings and recommendations. Will the committee recommend criminal charges for former President Trump?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2022)

turkeyneck mitch must be slamming his head against the nearest hard surface... 
he just can't get a break. trump giving him shit, half his senators are fucking creepy psychos, someone leaked their RvW plans way too early, his perjurous supreme court is going to be nullified one way or another...
couldn't happen to a more deserving individual. 
https://www.cnn.com/2022/09/21/politics/ginni-thomas-january-6-committee-interview/


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2022)

a bit of detail on how the January 6 Committee is operating with regard to the other branches. 









Gotta keep 'em separated: Why the Jan. 6 panel is keeping distance from DOJ's Trump probes


The select committee has three main reasons for keeping material from federal prosecutors -- and plenty of time to open its books later.




www.politico.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> a bit of detail on how the January 6 Committee is operating with regard to the other branches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do everything by the numbers, do not give a weasel an opportunity to do what it does...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do everything by the numbers, do not give a weasel an opportunity to do what it does...


The J6 hearings are about the big picture, putting all the separate crimes and schemes into perspective as well as uncover them to better improve government. Another purpose is to publicly expose those responsible for J6 and make them accountable to the public at the polls. By dropping the bipartisan report just before the election, they are doing that, delivering WHEN it counts the most. The DOJ and courts are another matter and so would be an independent special counsel with public hearings AND prosecutions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2022)

Exclusive: Trump's secret court fight to stop grand jury from getting information from his inner circle | CNN Politics


Former President Donald Trump's attorneys are fighting a secret court battle to block a federal grand jury from gathering information from an expanding circle of close Trump aides about his efforts to overturn the 2020 election, people briefed on the matter told CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2022)

Former senior technical adviser for the January 6 Committee, Denver Riggleman, said the White House switchboard connected a phone call to a Capitol rioter on January 6, 2021.

"You get a real 'a-ha' moment when you see that the White House switchboard had connected to a rioter's phone while it's happening,









Riggleman: White House switchboard called a Capitol rioter on January 6


Former Jan. 6 committee staffer told 60 Minutes the White House switchboard connected a call to a rioter's phone while the Capitol was being attacked.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/live/2022/sep/26/jan-6-attack-denver-riggleman-biden-saving-money-us-politics-latest


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2022)

A teenytiny bit of sanity from our road-to-Damascus Senator. 









Cheney: ‘Any interaction’ Trump has with Jan. 6 committee will be under oath, subject to perjury penalties


Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) emphasized on Saturday that “any interaction” former President Trump has with the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol will be “under oath …



thehill.com


----------



## stipernut (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 26, 2022)

There must be a public hearing this week.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2022)

stipernut said:


> View attachment 5203580


Where is your PR office located?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Where is your PR office located?
> 
> View attachment 5203614


in beautiful Vorkuta


----------



## topcat (Sep 26, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Former senior technical adviser for the January 6 Committee, Denver Riggleman, said the White House switchboard connected a phone call to a Capitol rioter on January 6, 2021.
> 
> "You get a real 'a-ha' moment when you see that the White House switchboard had connected to a rioter's phone while it's happening,
> 
> ...


"(I) We love you, you're very special, hang Mike Pence."


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## printer (Sep 26, 2022)

*Jan. 6 hearing to feature documentary clips of Roger Stone predicting political violence *
The final scheduled hearing from the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol will feature documentary clips of former Trump adviser Roger Stone predicting political violence after the 2020 election.

The Washington Post reported on Monday that the Wednesday hearing will broadcast film footage from a Danish crew led by director Christoffer Guldbrandsen, who is making a documentary about Stone called “A Storm Foretold,” expected for release later this year.

The Danish crew’s footage captured Stone predicting months before the 2020 election that Trump would use armed guards and loyal judges to stay in power, according to The Post, which cited a person familiar with the matter.

The clips will also reveal comments from other Trump officials, including former White House chief strategist Steve Bannon, about declaring victory regardless of the results, The Post reported. Trump would go on to do just that on election night.

Guldbrandsen told the newspaper that “being with Roger Stone and people around him for nearly three years, we realized what we saw after the 2020 election and Jan. 6 was not the culmination but the beginning of an antidemocratic movement in the United States.”
Politico reported last month that Jan. 6 committee aides traveled to Copenhagen in Denmark to review the footage.

The committee reviewed three years’ worth of footage and ultimately settled on playing 14 clips totaling about 10 minutes of footage at Wednesday’s hearing, although which footage to play has not been finalized, The Post reported.

The Post previously reported about one clip, recorded months before the 2020 election, in which Stone discussed with a staffer that Trump should use the power of the courts and federal judges to stay in power if he lost the race.

In another clip recorded the day before the election after a rally for Rep. Doug Collins (R-Ga.), Stone talked of violence, saying, “F— the voting, let’s get right to the violence,” before adding that he was joking.
  
The House committee’s last planned hearing will be followed by a final report on its investigation. The panel has painted Trump as at the center of the events that led to the attack on the Capitol.
Lawmakers have argued he made multiple attempts to stay in power, including pushing to swing the vote his way in battleground states, pressuring then-Vice President Pence not to certify the election and letting rioters attack the Capitol for hours until he realized the effort was failing.

Over the summer hearings, the committee featured documentary footage from two other filmmakers who captured the rioting and events leading up to Jan. 6.








Jan. 6 hearing to feature documentary clips of Roger Stone predicting political violence


The final scheduled hearing from the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol will feature documentary clips of former Trump adviser Roger Stone predicting polit…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 27, 2022)

Remember this psychotic cult member from Jan 6th, he got 7 years in prison lol.


----------



## mooray (Sep 27, 2022)

Really liking some of these sentences. Was worried they'd get the white-male-sympathizer-judge and see six months. 

I think the Oathkeeper trial is supposed to start today..?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2022)

mooray said:


> Really liking some of these sentences. Was worried they'd get the white-male-sympathizer-judge and see six months.
> 
> I think the Oathkeeper trial is supposed to start today..?







*Why The Oath Keepers Trial Defense Could Spell Trouble For Trump*
12,399 views Sep 27, 2022 “One of the most fascinating aspects of this trial is the potential to learn who else—if anyone—they were collaborating with,” says Chris Hayes on the Jan. 6 seditious conspiracy trial for the Oath Keepers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2022)

*‘The Oath Keepers Have Already Lost This Trial Because They've Lost Jury Selection’: Henderson*
126,249 views Sep 27, 2022 Civil Rights Attorney David Henderson and NBC’s Ryan Reilly and Ben Collins join Andrea Mitchell amid jury selection in the Oath Keepers seditious conspiracy trial. “It's not jury selection. It's jury de-selection. You're not picking who should serve. You're picking who shouldn't serve,” Henderson explains. “Based on what we know already, the Oath Keepers have already lost this trial because they've lost jury selection.”


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575120559209332736


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2022)

Trump Lawyers Shocked To Find That Special Master Review Process Involves Review. And Process. And A Special Master Who Won't Do As He's Told. - Above the Law


Who coulda predicted, right?



abovethelaw.com


----------



## printer (Sep 29, 2022)

*Ginni Thomas gives interview to Jan. 6 panel*
Ginni Thomas, the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, gave a voluntary interview with the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol. 

The interview with Thomas caps a months-long effort by the select committee to speak with the conservative activist who reportedly exchanged emails with John Eastman, the lawyer who drafted memos for the Trump campaign outlining how Vice President Mike Pence could keep then-President Trump in power, as well as White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows.

Thomas’s attorney, Mark Paoletta, said last week that Thomas had agreed to meet with the panel and is “eager to answer the committee’s questions to clear up any misconceptions about her work relating to the 2020 election.” 

Thomas herself also told the Daily Caller in June that she was willing to speak with the panel and “clear up misconceptions,” though she did not detail what those might be. Still, later that month her attorney said he needed “a better justification for why Mrs. Thomas’s testimony is relevant to the committee’s legislative purpose.”

Paoletta did not respond to request for comment on Thursday.

Pressed in a Sunday interview on CNN on what the committee is hoping to hear from Thomas, Rep. Zoe Lofgren (D-Calif.), a member of the panel, pointed to her communications with Eastman.

“I don’t know what her answers will be, but clearly there were e-mails between her and Dr. Eastman that we’d like to explore with her. And she said publicly that she’ll come in and everything will be clear, so we hope that’s the case,” she said.

The release of text messages with Meadows show Thomas was engaging with the White House and encouraging efforts to keep Trump in power.

“Help This Great President stand firm, Mark!!!…You are the leader, with him, who is standing for America’s constitutional governance at the precipice. The majority knows Biden and the Left is attempting the greatest Heist of our History,” Thomas texted to Meadows a week after the election. 

Thomas’s activism has led to calls for Clarence Thomas to recuse himself from any cases with a nexus to Jan. 6.

Thomas’s interview comes as the committee delayed what could be its final public hearing due to Hurricane Ian.








Ginni Thomas gives interview to Jan. 6 panel


Ginni Thomas, the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, gave a voluntary interview with the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol. The intervie…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ginni Thomas gives interview to Jan. 6 panel*
> Ginni Thomas, the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, gave a voluntary interview with the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol.
> 
> The interview with Thomas caps a months-long effort by the select committee to speak with the conservative activist who reportedly exchanged emails with John Eastman, the lawyer who drafted memos for the Trump campaign outlining how Vice President Mike Pence could keep then-President Trump in power, as well as White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows.
> ...


can't wait to hear details from that Lewis Carrol fucking fantasy world....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ginni Thomas gives interview to Jan. 6 panel*
> Ginni Thomas, the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, gave a voluntary interview with the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol.
> 
> The interview with Thomas caps a months-long effort by the select committee to speak with the conservative activist who reportedly exchanged emails with John Eastman, the lawyer who drafted memos for the Trump campaign outlining how Vice President Mike Pence could keep then-President Trump in power, as well as White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows.
> ...


wonder if the postponed hearing will contain some video.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> wonder if the postponed hearing will contain some video.
> 
> View attachment 5205038


the only person i expect to be as/more deranged than her is Lindell...most of the republicans in this shit don't believe what they say, they just know it empowers them, so they keep saying it...she and Lindell Believe...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 29, 2022)

printer said:


> “Help This Great President stand firm, Mark!!!…You are the leader, with him, who is standing for America’s constitutional governance at the precipice. The majority knows Biden and the Left is attempting the greatest Heist of our History,” Thomas texted to Meadows a week after the election.


Trump thralls try to emulate his posting "style", including the gratuitous capitalization


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 29, 2022)

I wonder if they aren't actually trying to *think* like him when they're composing this shit


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the only person i expect to be as/more deranged than her is Lindell...most of the republicans in this shit don't believe what they say, they just know it empowers them, so they keep saying it...she and Lindell Believe...


Lindell is of no consequence. The activist wife of a lying Justice is.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Lindell is of no consequence. The activist wife of a lying Justice is.


i wasn't judging consequence, i was judging levels of derangement.
and perhaps Lindell will be of consequence, by accident...people talk in front of the family dog.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wasn't judging consequence, i was judging levels of derangement.
> and perhaps Lindell will be of consequence, by accident...people talk in front of the family dog.


The dog lies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

*New Reporting On Evidence Linking Roger Stone To Jan. 6 Rioters | The Katie Phang Show*
4,947 views Sep 29, 2022 There have been some developments in both the Mar-a-Lago and January 6th investigations into Donald Trump. The Guardian’s Hugo Lowell joins Katie Phang with the latest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2022)

I wonder if they had her tranked up so she wouldn't start raving, she's a fucking liar at least and crazy as a bag of hammers. She's also stupid as a stump, these people are all have flawed characters or are borderline insane.






*Lawrence: Ginni Thomas Finally Meets With Jan. 6 Committee*
4,506 views Sep 30, 2022 In a meeting with the January 6 Committee, Virginia Thomas claimed she did not discuss the 2020 election with her husband, Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas. MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell questions her credibility.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

Still no news on when the next hearing might take place.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if they had her tranked up so she wouldn't start raving, she's a fucking liar at least and crazy as a bag of hammers. She's also stupid as a stump, these people are all have flawed characters or are borderline insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah....We're supposed to believe that two politically active people who live together do not discuss politics...Are they ball gagged the entire time? The dirt here can't be deep, dig enough to find that shit and smear them both with it.


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

Rumour is that Adam Shiff is switching sides. He's writing up a new Chinese collusion indictment against Brandon.


----------



## mooray (Sep 30, 2022)

Is that what the meth users are saying on 4chan?


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

You don't know about the Biden CCP collusion?


----------



## mooray (Sep 30, 2022)

I know about it. He tried to get china to help him win the election.









Trump asked China to help him win in 2020, offered 'favors to dictators,' Bolton says


In a withering behind-the-scenes portrayal, President Donald Trump's former national security adviser John Bolton accused him of sweeping misdeeds that included explicitly seeking Chinese President Xi Jinping's help to win re-election.




www.reuters.com


----------



## mooray (Sep 30, 2022)

Wait...who were you talking about again?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> You don't know about the Biden CCP collusion?


Tell us about it.
http://www.jiesworld.com/international_corporations_in_china.htm


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Tell us about it.
> http://www.jiesworld.com/international_corporations_in_china.htm


Well, it's bad mmkay. And also totally real. You can check it out here:








My Son Hunter (2022) - IMDb


My Son Hunter: Directed by Robert Davi. With Laurence Fox, John James, Emma Gojkovic, Gina Carano. Fictional retelling of the lifestyle and scandals of Hunter Biden, son of US President Joe Biden.




www.imdb.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> Well, it's bad mmkay. And also totally real. You can check it out here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








My Son Hunter: the rightwing Hunter Biden movie is for fringe lunatics | Movies | The Guardian


Laurence Fox and Gina Carano star in an unhinged low-budget drama based less on fact and more on conspiracy theory




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

It's all documented. Even the corrupt FBI had to admit the laptop was real.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> Well, it's bad mmkay. And also totally real. You can check it out here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"FICTIONAL retelling of the ....


----------



## mooray (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> It's all documented. Even the corrupt FBI had to admit the laptop was real.


Simple question: Who do you trust in the world?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> It's all documented. Even the corrupt FBI had to admit the laptop was real.


they never found anything worth charging hillary for, they've never found anything worth charging hunter for...they've never found anything worth indicting republicans for...oh, wait...
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/06/03/us/politics/peter-navarro-contempt-jan-6.html
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/03/06/us/politics/paxton-bush-primary-runoff.html
https://www.cnn.com/2022/07/15/politics/georgia-gop-chair-election-probe-indictment-da/index.html
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/11/14/bannon-indictment-republicans-payback/
https://www.texastribune.org/2022/06/24/texas-house-candidate-indicted/
https://www.reuters.com/world/us/police-seek-republican-county-clerk-charged-with-election-tampering-colorado-2022-07-14/
....i can keep going...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## shimbob (Sep 30, 2022)

The basement under Comet Ping Pong Pizza where Hilary cut children's faces off to wear them as a mask is also well documented. By your standards.


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

The FBI is the least trustworthy law enforcement agency around. Multiple examples in history bear this out. I won't go into them all.



> Opinion | Hunter Biden’s Laptop Is Finally News Fit to Print
> 
> 
> The press that ignored the story in 2020 admits that it’s real.
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> The FBI is the least trustworthy law enforcement agency around. Multiple examples in history bear this out. I won't go into them all.


so whom do you trust?


----------



## mooray (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> The FBI is the least trustworthy law enforcement agency around. Multiple examples in history bear this out. I won't go into them all.


Who is trustworthy? Who, aside from yourself of course, has never done anything shitty?


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

I make up my own mind based on the information I can obtain. That's about it. I might trust you one day and not the next, it depends on the circumstance.

BTW I was kidding about Adam Shiff.


----------



## mooray (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> I make up my own mind based on the information I can obtain. That's about it. I might trust you one day and not the next, it depends on the circumstance.
> 
> BTW I was kidding about Adam Shiff.


But how do you justify dismissing an entire organization using that logic? Unless you're saying that you distrust the FBI specifically when it comes to Hunter Biden and you trust them elsewhere? Do you trust their arrest of TJ Cox, a Democrat, or was that a fraudulent arrest and investigation? Do you only trust them when the result makes you happy?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> I make up my own mind based on the information I can obtain. That's about it. I might trust you one day and not the next, it depends on the circumstance.
> 
> BTW I was kidding about Adam Shiff.


unsurprising evasion


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

I answered it, not my fault if you don't like the answer. Maybe I was supposed to say big government or Jesus or something? Well, I didn't.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> I answered it, not my fault if you don't like the answer. Maybe I was supposed to say big government or Jesus or something? Well, I didn't.


No. You provided no specifics, which are the proper answer to the question. “Vague but true” is worthless.
Whom do you trust? List the “information you can obtain”.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 30, 2022)

mooray said:


> But how do you justify dismissing an entire organization using that logic? Unless you're saying that you distrust the FBI specifically when it comes to Hunter Biden and you trust them elsewhere? Do you trust their arrest of TJ Cox, a Democrat, or was that a fraudulent arrest and investigation? Do you only trust them when the result makes you happy?


Just remember, you are trying to talk reasonably with a guy who posted a link to "My Son, Hunter". His responses are not likely to be meaningful.

We've all been through this before. This is the same user we have encountered for the last year under a different account name.


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

mooray said:


> But how do you justify dismissing an entire organization using that logic? Unless you're saying that you distrust the FBI specifically when it comes to Hunter Biden and you trust them elsewhere? Do you trust their arrest of TJ Cox, a Democrat, or was that a fraudulent arrest and investigation? Do you only trust them when the result makes you happy?


I distrust the FBI period. They are corrupt at the TOP and shit flows downhill. Having said that they may mix truth with lies sometimes, sure.


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No. You provided no specifics, which are the proper answer to the question. “Vague but true” is worthless.
> Whom do you trust? List the “information you can obtain”.


Well, I trust my wife. 

Information I can obtain, is whatever research I do on the subject, duh?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 30, 2022)

Jordan Peterson Cries For The INCELS - touching.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> Fictionalized retelling based on real accounts and real information. Just like in all movies that are based on real life, like "catch me if you can" or whatever, they have to say it is a fictionalized retelling of a real story. The laptop story was real but you don't care. Cool.


Are all of you so-called "CONSERVATIVES" so lacking in intelligence and imagination that you can only relate to fictionalized sources? I have noticed this on Alex Jones, Hannity, Tucker Carlson and a dozen other low grade "thinkers'" shows.

Life is not a Die Hard movie.

One should not let "Catch Me If You Can" determine your political views.


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are all of you so-called "CONSERVATIVES" so lacking in intelligence and imagination that you can only relate to fictionalized sources? I have noticed this on Alex Jones, Hannity, Tucker Carlson and a dozen other low grade "thinkers'" shows.
> 
> Life is not a Die Hard movie.


I posted the WSJ report that showed the NY Times admitted the Hunter Laptop story was real (and grudgingly, so did the FBI). I guess you are hung up on the movie though. And again, don't care about the troves of illicit material on the Hunter Biden laptop. Cool.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> Well, I trust my wife.
> 
> Information I can obtain, is whatever research I do on the subject, duh?


specify sources.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> Not true, I haven't posted more than 20 or so posts this entire year. This site is not that happening... You ascribe all political views that do not align to yours to one person, this might be a psychological disorder actually? Effects of years of echo chamber. For real.


You posted 22 posts today.
You posted 44 posts this calendar year
You posted 74 posts in the last 365 days. 

You are a liar.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> Fictionalized re-telling based on real accounts and real information. Just like in all movies that are based on real life, like "catch me if you can" or whatever, they have to say it is a fictionalized re-telling of a real story. The laptop story was real but you don't care. Cool.


No linked journalistic sources. This is nonsense by that simple default. 

Compound this with an easily-refuted lie about your posting frequency, and you are not merely empty noise (which would be valueless) but empty noise propagating familiar agenda (which has significant negative value).


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

mooray said:


> Hunter doesn't work for the government with nepotism induced clearance.
> 
> So you trust the WSJ and NY Times? Or do you trust them only when they make you happy?


YOU trust them right? What I trust is irrelevant. 

It is only relevant if you are trying to pigon hole me. Which is fine. Cool.


----------



## mooray (Sep 30, 2022)

I just want you to reveal your formula for how your information filter works.


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> You posted 22 posts today.
> You posted 44 posts this calendar year
> You posted 74 posts in the last 365 days.
> 
> You are a liar.


I haven't been counting. I guess I posted a bit more than twice as much as I thought. Wooops. I guess I am the worst liar ever for miscounting something I didn't ever count, only estimated. Jeez, like weapons of mass destruction type liar I guess.


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

mooray said:


> I just want you to reveal your formula for how your information filter works.


LOL no chance.


----------



## mooray (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> LOL no chance.


This reaction is a bad look, especially when the subject basically all about honesty.


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

mooray said:


> This reaction is a bad look, especially when the subject basically all about honesty.


I already answered honestly. You did not appreciate the honesty. My mind filters and decides based on available information what is appropriate to believe outright, and what needs more investigation. Sheesh.


----------



## mooray (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> I already answered honestly. You did not appreciate the honesty. My mind filters and decides based on available information what is appropriate to believe outright, and what needs more investigation. Sheesh.


You said, "I make up my own mind based on the information I can obtain. That's about it. I might trust you one day and not the next, it depends on the circumstance.", but then you also said, "I distrust the FBI period ". So which is it, do you write off certain entities, or does it depend on the specific circumstance?

You never answered what you thought about the FBI arresting TJ Cox, a Democrat. Does this mean it was a bogus arrest, or do you trust the FBI's investigation only when a Democrat is on the receiving end of it?


----------



## conservative (Sep 30, 2022)

It's weird, it's almost like the news nowadays tells us what to think instead of telling us the facts.



mooray said:


> You said, "I make up my own mind based on the information I can obtain. That's about it. I might trust you one day and not the next, it depends on the circumstance.", but then you also said, "I distrust the FBI period ". So which is it, do you write off certain entities, or does it depend on the specific circumstance?
> 
> You never answered what you thought about the FBI arresting TJ Cox, a Democrat. Does this mean it was a bogus arrest, or do you trust the FBI's investigation only when a Democrat is on the receiving end of it?


The culmination of circumstance regarding the history of the FBI leads me to distrust them. They might mix some truth with lies sometimes, sure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> Any different or humourus opinion is trolling...ok dude. Enjoy your echo chamber.


Rejecting your opinions doesn't make this an echo chamber...I've listened to a lot of dissenting opinions, and given them the respect They deserve...Yours just don't deserve much respect.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> I haven't been counting. I guess I posted a bit more than twice as much as I thought. Wooops. I guess I am the worst liar ever for miscounting something I didn't ever count, only estimated. Jeez, like weapons of mass destruction type liar I guess.


It effectively indicts your unspecified “research”, which is an overdignified term for checking BitchUte daily.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> YOU trust them right? What I trust is irrelevant.
> 
> It is only relevant if you are trying to pigon hole me. Which is fine. Cool.


if the pigeon shit fits....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> What I trust is irrelevant.


False. What you trust informs your entire ideology.

You know this is so. That is why the greased pig act when challenged to produce your sources. Consciousness of deception.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> It's weird, it's almost like the news nowadays tells us what to think instead of telling us the facts.


IMO would quit relying on Rupert Murdoch propaganda businesses and the other garbage being sold to the people who are still willing to vote for the Republicans. They are liars and cherry pick those 'facts' to sell their narratives.


----------



## topcat (Sep 30, 2022)

printer said:


> *Ginni Thomas gives interview to Jan. 6 panel*
> Ginni Thomas, the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, gave a voluntary interview with the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol.
> 
> The interview with Thomas caps a months-long effort by the select committee to speak with the conservative activist who reportedly exchanged emails with John Eastman, the lawyer who drafted memos for the Trump campaign outlining how Vice President Mike Pence could keep then-President Trump in power, as well as White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows.
> ...


We used to have Ginni pigs as pets.
What's that?
Different pigs?
Never mind.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

topcat said:


> We used to have Ginni pigs as pets.
> What's that?
> Different pigs?
> Never mind.


only if the upside-down bottle on the side of the cage was full of Beefeater.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> LOL no chance.


Don’t feel like sharing your trip down the rabbit hole?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ... Are they ball gagged the entire time?


in submission to a special master, no doubt


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> so whom do you trust?


anyone else start humming Thorogood to this?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2022)

conservative said:


> It's weird, it's almost like the news nowadays tells us what to think instead of telling us the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> The culmination of circumstance regarding the history of the FBI leads me to distrust them. They might mix some truth with lies sometimes, sure.


here's a quick tool you can use to see if you're about to read some stupid shit...
https://adfontesmedia.com/interactive-media-bias-chart/

any site that rates over 40 for reliability, and stays within the 12 mark to either side, is a reliable, trustworthy news source...the lower or the further to either side you go, the closer to consuming horseshit you are getting...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2022)

Arizona GOP chair: DOJ has not attempted to enforce false-elector subpoenas


The batch of subpoenas was one of the earliest public signs of DOJ’s rapidly unfolding criminal investigation related to Trump’s effort to remain in power.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

I imagine the J6 hearing will continue on until the congress ends in December. If the democrats win, they need to recall Genny Thomas a week or so after the election for a little rant, I figure if the democrats win, and they let her rave, they could lead her out in a strait jacket after being shot with a tranq dart gun from a safe distance like a rampaging buffalo.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I imagine the J6 hearing will continue on until the congress ends in December. If the democrats win, they need to recall Genny Thomas a week or so after the election for a little rant, I figure if the democrats win, and they let her rave, they could lead her out in a strait jacket after being shot with a tranq dart gun from a safe distance like a rampaging buffalo.


the bigger prize would be maneuvering her into disclosing her husband’s complicity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2022)

If they end up in the supemax for seditious conspiracy, they will have fond memories of the DC jail...

*D.C. jail’s ‘hellacious conditions’ unbearable for J6 prisoners, who believe Gitmo is a better place*

The 40 or so insurrectionists being held in the Washington, D.C., jail while awaiting trial—having proven their susceptibility to conspiracy theories and disinformation by engaging in criminal behavior at the Jan. 6 Capitol siege—not only have become convinced of their own martyrdom, which they’ve been using to raise funds for their cause. They’re also convinced that they’d have better conditions being held at Guantanamo Bay than in D.C., Tess Owen reports at _Vice__._

*Complaining of the “hellacious conditions” and “medieval standards of living” at the D.C. Correctional Center facility where they’re held, 34 of them have signed on to a letter demanding they be transferred to “Gitmo.”* They have somehow convinced each other that at the government’s terrorist-detention center in Cuba, the inmates receive “nutritional meals” and “top-notch medical care,” not to mention better exercise and entertainment facilities.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they end up in the supemax for seditious conspiracy, they will have fond memories of the DC jail...
> 
> *D.C. jail’s ‘hellacious conditions’ unbearable for J6 prisoners, who believe Gitmo is a better place*
> 
> ...


fuck them. they don't get to pick where they're locked up at. they don't get to pick anything but a lawyer and whether to say "guilty" or "not guilty"...fucking traitors


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck them. they don't get to pick where they're locked up at. they don't get to pick anything but a lawyer and whether to say "guilty" or "not guilty"...fucking traitors


I think the most hellacious condition for them is the skin color of most of their fellow inmates. How can this happen to white people? Muslim extremists must be closer to white men in their minds I guess. They're agreeing on many things lately.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2022)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-63133259

these people are stupid, and full of horseshit...maga republicans are 30% of 30% of Americans...one tenth of the population, with no leadership, no logistics, no training (waddling through the woods with other gravy seals is not training)...they're going to "start town to town, then state to state"....this is exactly why i actually want them to try...it will be a prime opportunity to kill as many of them as possible, and put the rest in jail, and/or on watchlists that guarantee they'll never get a chance to do fuck all again, except watch their sick party die.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

King rat, the rest will get out of prison in a bag. Fear, hatred, racism and bigotry turn people into fools and suckers, and this is a prime example. What is so wrong with America that needs violent revolution? What problems can't be solved by social evolution and responsible democratically elected government. After they take over who leads America, the one with the biggest cock? How will the great leader be chosen and how long before ya end up like a Russian soldier with no vote that counts? Witness the result of not having your vote or opinion count by losing your democracy in Russia, this could be you.
--------------------------------------------------------------------





*Proud Boys Leader Pleads Guilty To Seditious Conspiracy*
108,903 views Oct 7, 2022 A senior member of the Proud Boys, a far-right extremist group, pleaded guilty Thursday to seditious conspiracy, the most serious charge that has been leveled against individuals tied to the Jan. 6 riot. Ken Dilanian reports.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> King rat, the rest will get out of prison in a bag. Fear, hatred, racism and bigotry turn people into fools and suckers, and this is a prime example. What is so wrong with America that needs violent revolution? What problems can't be solved by social evolution and responsible democratically elected government. After they take over who leads America, the one with the biggest cock? How will the great leader be chosen and how long before ya end up like a Russian soldier with no vote that counts? Witness the result of not having your vote or opinion count by losing your democracy in Russia, this could be you.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


the entire organization, and any organization like them, need to be banned. if you want military gear, join the military. the gear stays when you leave, though. you want military training, join the military...but you won't be able to, they don't want racist traitors.
why would we let terrorists, with a stated aim of overthrowing our duly, legally elected government, form an organization to train themselves, inside our own country?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the entire organization, and any organization like them, need to be banned. if you want military gear, join the military. the gear stays when you leave, though. you want military training, join the military...but you won't be able to, they don't want racist traitors.
> why would we let terrorists, with a stated aim of overthrowing our duly, legally elected government, form an organization to train themselves, inside our own country?
> View attachment 5209194


If it's a state's right, then it's also a state's responsibility when those inside their borders rebel and attack the federal government, allowing them to do so, reveals an ulterior motive. The states have national guards, that's their well-organized militia, part time citizen soldiers, often veterans. Countries don't allow terrorist groups attacking other countries to operate without risking retribution or war, why should America allow it in the states? If they want private armies, at least license and regulate them, pass them through an army base for "qualification and basic training", by black female NCO's...

The INCELS, racists, gravy seals and lunatics can play paintball with each other, or endlessly reenact civil war battles.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2022)

January 6 committee announces October 13 public hearing


The House select committee investigating the January 6, 2021, Capitol Hill insurrection announced Thursday that the panel's next public hearing will be October 13 at 1 p.m. ET.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Oct 11, 2022)

*McCarthy told Trump that Jan. 6 rioters were ‘trying to —ing kill me’: book *
During a heated phone call as Jan. 6 rioters were breaking into the U.S. Capitol building, House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) told former President Donald Trump that those breaching the building were “trying to —ing kill” him, according to an account in an upcoming book.
The new detail about the Jan. 6 call comes from the “Weapons of Mass Delusion: When the Republican Party Lost Its Mind” by Robert Draper, which is being released next week, and was reported in Politico Playbook Tuesday morning.

Rep. Jaime Herrera Beutler (R-Wash.) last February first revealed McCarthy’s account of the call to House Republicans, and a CNN story about the call added additional details from other GOP lawmakers.

“Well, Kevin, I guess these people are more upset about the election than you are,” Trump said.
Citing a Republican who McCarthy told about the call a few hours later, the book said McCarthy yelled back at the president.
“More upset?” McCarthy yelled. “They’re trying to —ing kill me!”

CNN reported in February 2021, citing another unnamed Republican, that McCarthy had told Trump that rioters were breaking into his office through the windows and said, “Who the — do you think you are talking to?”
McCarthy in interviews has not denied the comment from Trump, but has declined to elaborate on the call. His office did not immediately respond to a request for comment about the new detail from the Draper book.

The House GOP Leader, who is hoping to he Speaker in a GOP majority next year, has been credited in multiple recent books and articles with helping to rehabilitate Trump’s image and standing in the Republican Party after the Jan. 6 attack. He said soon after Jan. 6 on the House floor that Trump bore some responsibility for the attack, but weeks later traveled to Mar-a-Lago to meet with the former president.








McCarthy told Trump that Jan. 6 rioters were ‘trying to f—— kill me’: book


During a heated phone call as Jan. 6 rioters were breaking into the U.S. Capitol, House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) told former President Trump that those breaching the building were …




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2022)

printer said:


> *McCarthy told Trump that Jan. 6 rioters were ‘trying to —ing kill me’: book *
> During a heated phone call as Jan. 6 rioters were breaking into the U.S. Capitol building, House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) told former President Donald Trump that those breaching the building were “trying to —ing kill” him, according to an account in an upcoming book.
> The new detail about the Jan. 6 call comes from the “Weapons of Mass Delusion: When the Republican Party Lost Its Mind” by Robert Draper, which is being released next week, and was reported in Politico Playbook Tuesday morning.
> 
> ...


trump sat by and let his insurrectionist mob almost kill his own butt boys.
do you think that if that mob had found a room full of sheltering officials, they would have asked them their party affiliation first? or waited till after they had hung them on that gibbet they erected for pence?
and the motherfuckers still follow him, after he abandonded ALL of them to his wolves...they better be glad his wolves are mostly fat old fucks


----------



## printer (Oct 12, 2022)

*Jan. 6 panel’s likely final hearing to focus on Trump’s ‘state of mind’ *

The House committee investigating last year’s attack on the Capitol will assemble Thursday for what could be its final public hearing ahead of the midterms, promising to delve into former President Trump’s state of mind in a presentation designed to tie up a host of loose ends before the panel dissolves at the end of the year.

Through eight hearings in June and July, the committee had aired damning evidence revealing the extent to which Trump and members of his inner circle had sought to leverage the powers of the presidency to keep him in office despite his election defeat — a campaign that crescendoed in the violent rampage at the Capitol on Jan. 6, 2021.

But 16 months into the probe, investigators face the daunting task of crunching evidence gleaned from tens-of-thousands of documents and more than 1,000 witness interviews, packaging it into a concise closing argument and delivering it in the form of a compelling narrative capable of convincing voters that Trump and his supporters pose an ongoing threat to America’s democratic institutions.
For more than two hours on Thursday, they will begin that process. 

“We’re going to bring a particular focus on the former president’s state of mind and his involvement in these events as they unfolded,” a committee aide told reporters Wednesday. “So what you’re going to see is a synthesis of some evidence we’ve already presented with that new never before seen information to illustrate Donald Trump’s centrality from the time prior to the election,” the aide said.

Such information could be key for Trump’s legal culpability, as many potential charges relating to the insurrection rely on demonstrating intent. As a separate matter, the committee still has to decide whether it will make criminal referrals based on its findings to the Justice Department, which is conducting its own wide-ranging investigation. “We have not reached a conclusion on that at this point,” Rep. Zoe Lofgren (D-Calif.), a member of the committee, told CNN on Friday. 

In a departure from prior hearings where one or two members were primarily responsible for walking through evidence and witness questions, in Thursday’s hearing, each participant on the nine-member panel will have a role. The panel is also not planning to have any live witness testimony for the hearing.

“In June and July, we zeroed in for the most part on a particular topic as we laid out a multi-step plan to overturn the 2020 presidential election and block transfer of power,” the aide said. “Tomorrow what we’re going to be doing is taking a step back.” 

Among the details the committee is expected to share Thursday are new information gleaned from documents turned over by the Secret Service as well as clips from a documentary crew that followed Trump confidant Roger Stone.

The Secret Service turned over more than a million digital communications to the committee, far exceeding the information the panel requested.
Emails obtained by The Washington Post that were given to the committee by the Secret Service show that the agency was concerned about the armed supporters who were resistant to going through security to enter the Ellipse for Trump’s speech, a detail first revealed during the committee’s hearing with witness Cassidy Hutchinson, a former White House aide.

The emails also reportedly show the extent the White House was warned of the deteriorating situation at the Capitol, including resistance to Trump’s desired plan to make the journey to Capitol Hill alongside his supporters.

Other emails discuss Trump’s anger at being blocked from making the trip, though it is not clear whether the panel will be able to corroborate Hutchinson’s account – recounted to her in the presence of Trump’s lead security officer that day – that he lunged at his security detail on a drive from the Ellipse to the White House.

Additional evidence collected over the summer includes footage obtained following an international journey by investigative staff, who traveled to Denmark in August to meet with a documentary film crew that spent three years following Stone.
The crew was with Stone in Washington on Jan. 5 and Jan. 6, capturing some of his phone conversations as he stayed at the Willard Hotel, which the Trump team used as its “war room” ahead of Congress’s vote to certify the election results.
A March report from The Washington Post details how Stone was arranging pardons, and expressed resentment toward “lily-livered, weak-kneed” lawyers in the special counsel’s office for blocking some of them, including preemptive pardons.
https://thehill.com/homenews/house/3685474-jan-6-panels-likely-final-hearing-to-focus-on-trumps-state-of-mind/


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

Hearing today! 1pm ET; 10am PT. Will be wild!


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2022)

"
*The Jan. 6 committee plans to vote to subpoena Trump in today's hearing. Here's what could happen next. *

The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 US Capitol attack will vote to subpoena former President Donald Trump during Thursday’s hearing, multiple sources tell CNN.

If he chooses not to appear, there will be a few things that could happen next, according to Elie Honig, a CNN analyst and former federal prosecutor.

Honig said that while it is “unlikely” that he will appear, he could “theoretically” testify.

If he does not, and refuses to comply with the subpoena, the select committee will have to decide if they will vote to hold him in criminal contempt of Congress. If they do, it will then go to the full House for a vote, Honig said.

“If that passes, it goes to the Justice Department where the DOJ, the attorney general, Merrick Garland, will have to decide — do we bring criminal charges for criminal contempt of Congress,” he explained.

Criminal contempt is one of the three options the congressional panel can pursue to enforce its subpoenas, along with civil and inherent contempt.

The Jan. 6 committee has done this before, including approving a criminal contempt report against Trump ally Steve Bannon after he refused to comply with a subpoena deadline."





__





Loading…






www.cnn.com






i say do it, screw him


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> "
> *The Jan. 6 committee plans to vote to subpoena Trump in today's hearing. Here's what could happen next. *
> 
> The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 US Capitol attack will vote to subpoena former President Donald Trump during Thursday’s hearing, multiple sources tell CNN.
> ...


And it passed. Crazy. I would think he will try to slow roll it and hope Republicans win the house and he can slip past January. So got to wonder if they are going to try to fast track it to the SCOTUS and force his testimony before the new congress sits.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2022)

trump will never appear....


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> And it passed. Crazy. I would think he will try to slow roll it and hope Republicans win the house and he can slip past January. So got to wonder if they are going to try to fast track it to the SCOTUS and force his testimony before the new congress sits.


just saw that too, and like JJ said he won't show, they'll treat him like Bannon (fingers cross) or worse


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2022)

and the orange avenger thought he was livid then, wait till that subpoena gets dropped off, he's gonna go nutz....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2022)

*'Stop the steal' supporters train thousands of U.S. poll observers*









'Stop the steal' supporters train thousands of U.S. poll observers


Inside the El Paso County clerk's office in Colorado, where officials had gathered in July to recount votes in a Republican nominating contest for this year's midterms, dozens of angry election watchers pounded on the windows, at times yelling at workers and recording them with cell phones.




www.reuters.com


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 13, 2022)

All good thoughts, but unfortunately nothing's going to happen regarding this subpoena unless the Dems retain the House.......which is doubtful.
All he has to do is drag his feet until mid January and the Select Committee will cease to exist.
Even if the Dems retain the House.........he'll either not respond, or he'll plead the fifth.........and they won't do anything to him.
Hell, they'll probably start impeachment proceedings against Biden.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 13, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> All good thoughts, but unfortunately nothing's going to happen regarding this subpoena unless the Dems retain the House.......which is doubtful.
> All he has to do is drag his feet until mid January and the Select Committee will cease to exist.
> Even if the Dems retain the House.........he'll either not respond, or he'll plead the fifth.........and they won't do anything to him.
> Hell, they'll probably start impeachment proceedings against Biden.


The DOJ will continue its efforts no matter what happens in November 
I expect a great Christmas gift from the justice department after the midterms


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

What caught my ear was Sen. Cheney declaring that they had enough for criminal referrals for several individuals. While I agree that That Man will resist a subpoena by employing every weasel move in his weasel playbook, a criminal referral could be a short circuit. In court he will be compelled to testify. 

In fact, that would disable a possibly coming GOP-heavy Congress from assisting That Man in delaying his appearance as Defendant. This is independent of his legal peril in the state of Georgia and his civil peril in New York. 

The one thing I reallyreally want to see coming of all this is Kevin McCarthy before a judge. He is heir apparent to the Repug/Maga movement.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 13, 2022)

So..
Miller, Ornato & Engel all liars, of course
Stone I think likes prison sex because he seems intent on going back
Secret Service knew & is to be investigated for obstructive behavior
New law to prevent the fake electors
Central player, FPOTUS to be subpoenaed

FPOTUS supporters will blame Schiff

PS - FOTUS ordered immediate withdrawal from Somalia and Afghanistan


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> All good thoughts, but unfortunately nothing's going to happen regarding this subpoena unless the Dems retain the House.......which is doubtful.
> All he has to do is drag his feet until mid January and the Select Committee will cease to exist.
> Even if the Dems retain the House.........he'll either not respond, or he'll plead the fifth.........and they won't do anything to him.
> Hell, they'll probably start impeachment proceedings against Biden.


He whined it was all one sided and he had no defense, well here's his chance, it removes a talking point, and he has to put up or STFU. Not to worry, he'll have his day in court for J6, but the documents case will lock him up quicker than Georgia will, but the Georgia trial will be on TV, federal trials aren't. Maybe Donald will be in federal custody by then and will show up in orange with bad hair for his TV trial, three ring circus and riot in Futon Co.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He whined it was all one sided and he had no defense, well here's his chance, it removes a talking point, and he has to put up or STFU. Not to worry, he'll have his day in court for J6, but the documents case will lock him up quicker than Georgia will, but the Georgia trial will be on TV, federal trials aren't. Maybe Donald will be in federal custody by then and will show up in orange with bad hair for his TV trial, three ring circus and riot in Futon Co.


Futon County: Atlanta’s spare-bedroom community


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Futon County: Atlanta’s spare-bedroom community


Half black and heavily democratic... I'd love to see Donald arrive in orange and cuffs whilst in federal custody. I predict a J6 style MAGAT riot on the courthouse steps, but Donald would be muzzled and federal property by then, so he couldn't gin up big crowds. Will he continue with his rallies after the election? Surround Mar A Largo with Magats? Try to flee? What will Donald do when reality comes crashing in and the cuffs go on at sentencing, will he physically resist being cuffed and have to be wrestled to the floor freaking out? Donald could have one Helluva Christmas!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

*Trump reacts to committee's unanimous vote to subpoena him*

5,248 views Oct 13, 2022 Former President Donald Trump is blasting the January 6 committee’s unanimous vote to subpoena him for documents and testimony.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2022)

*Lawrence On Trump’s Angry Reaction To Supreme Court Decision*

3,408 views Oct 14, 2022 MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell analyzes new video evidence played during the January 6th Select Committee’s hearing today, including what former White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson witnessed Trump say after the Supreme Court rejected his election lawsuit and a startling behind the scenes look as lawmakers tried to get help during the Capitol riot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)

*'I'm gonna punch him out': Pelosi fumes over Trump's Jan. 6 speech*

63,792 views Oct 14, 2022 In new exclusive footage from January 6, Nancy Pelosi told aides that she wanted to punch President Donald Trump if he came to the Capitol. The footage was captured by Alexandra Pelosi, a documentary filmmaker and daughter of the Democratic speaker of the House.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)

Just a few years ago a politician caught in a lie like this a month before election day would resign and withdraw from the race.






*Rep. Scalise Caught In Lie About Speaker Pelosi On January 6*

22,800 views Oct 14, 2022 In June, House Republicans Steve Scalise and Jim Banks questioned if Speaker Pelosi was involved in delaying National Guard assistance during the January 6 insurrection. 

New video footage, shown during Thursday's January 6 Committee hearing, shows Rep. Scalise was in the room with a bipartisan group of lawmakers as Speaker Pelosi spoke on speaker phone with the Department of Defense asking for assistance during the attack.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just a few years ago a politician caught in a lie like this a month before election day would resign and withdraw from the race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you expect republicans to do? The few that aren't corrupt fascist fuckfaces are already on the 1/6 committee. As far as I can tell, the rest are lying sacks of shit that suck trump's ass.
I'd frankly be a lot more surprised if they caught one of the useless fucks telling the truth.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> What do you expect republicans to do? The few that aren't corrupt fascist fuckfaces are already on the 1/6 committee. As far as I can tell, the rest are lying sacks of shit that suck trump's ass.
> I'd frankly be a lot more surprised if they caught one of the useless fucks telling the truth.


just a few years ago a legislator who even mentioned Social Security was a dead man walking. Now we have Rick “skin in the game” Scott, and magatarians on this board trashing the program with the usual trickle-down twaddle about independent retirement investment. Sic transit gloria Steinem.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> just a few years ago a legislator who even mentioned Social Security was a dead man walking. Now we have Rick “skin in the game” Scott, and magatarians on this board trashing the program with the usual trickle-down twaddle about independent retirement investment. Sic transit gloria Steinem.
> 
> View attachment 5212465


all horseshit, untenable, cruel, stupid horseshit
socialism is more valid than the fucked up version of fascism they republicans are pushing.
the republicans are going to balance the federal government? will they do that before or after they put us into a recession?
there are tens of thousands of federal permit applications a month, are they going to hire more workers to process them?
some Americans don't pay taxes because they don't earn enough to take care of themselves and their families, because their wealthy employers are using republican trickle down economics, which haven't changed since ronnie raygun, and which never worked, even a little.
how do you prohibit a debt ceiling increase, when it costs more to do business, both domestically and internationally, every year?
what motherfucking fantasy world are the republicans in general, and this fucking washout from a rob zombie movie in particular, inhabiting? because their fucking stupid ass policies will just destroy the economy in short order. i wonder how they would blame the democrats for that gigantic fuck up?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all horseshit, untenable, cruel, stupid horseshit
> socialism is more valid than the fucked up version of fascism they republicans are pushing.
> the republicans are going to balance the federal government? will they do that before or after they put us into a recession?
> there are tens of thousands of federal permit applications a month, are they going to hire more workers to process them?
> ...


It is the small-government scam that incessant media saturation has sold to red-hatters everywhere. Totalibertarians have a lot of political territory now.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 14, 2022)

I wonder why Rhodes would be in touch with Secret Service?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all horseshit, untenable, cruel, stupid horseshit
> socialism is more valid than the fucked up version of fascism they republicans are pushing.
> the republicans are going to balance the federal government? will they do that before or after they put us into a recession?
> there are tens of thousands of federal permit applications a month, are they going to hire more workers to process them?
> ...


Bullshit; nobody is going to opt for it Social Security is just that- Security! Does anyone remember Enron? Last to ratify was Arizona..now let's go there and ask if anybody wants to do it..'over their dead body' would be the answer.

However, I did see this today for 2023.









2023 Social Security COLA Highest Since 1981


Social Security and SSI recipients will receive an 8.7% COLA increase in 2023 worth $146 per month on average. Record-setting inflation in 2022 is responsible for the largest COLA increase since 1981.




www.investopedia.com


----------



## topcat (Oct 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I wonder why Rhodes would be in touch with Secret Service?


Sharing recipes.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2022)

trump says he will testify if they broadcast it live....lol lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)

doublejj said:


> trump says he will testify if they broadcast it live....lol lol


He would come in spout bullshit and as soon as he's challenged, he would snowflake out get up and leave. Make the invite for after the election and when he storms out as expected, the FBI can be there and arrest him for the documents case and Garland will indict him in DC. Purp walk him off the capitol he attacked in front of the assembled press! Lay a trap.






*Hugo Lowell: Trump ‘Was Telling Aides He Wanted To Go Before The Committee’ | The Katie Phang Show*

26,405 views Oct 14, 2022 At yesterday’s hearing, the January 6th Committee voted unanimously to subpoena Donald Trump. The Guardian’s Hugo Lowell joins Katie Phang to share his latest reporting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Oct 15, 2022)

doublejj said:


> trump says he will testify if they broadcast it live....lol lol


The J-6 Committee should call his bluff. He will sue, then fail, then appeal, then fail, then appeal to SC, then fail, then testify and invoke the Fifth. I'd still like to see him take the fifth over and over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)

topcat said:


> The J-6 Committee should call his bluff. He will sue, then fail, then appeal, then fail, then appeal to SC, then fail, then testify and invoke the Fifth. I'd still like to see him take the fifth over and over.


If he testifies, it could be on TV from a cell wearing orange, but there will be little point, the documents case will "dispose" of him. Garland can take his time and line up his ducks for the J6 trials convicting each layer until he gets to Trump and his henchmen. The documents case and obstruction of justice are simple to understand and easily provable cases that can be tried quickly, he has no defense. On this one, he appeals from a cell and might be taken into custody upon conviction, the cuffs go on in court for most people, Hell they go on during arrest and they stay locked up until trial for top-secret documents.


----------



## printer (Oct 15, 2022)

*Judge rejects Eastman’s request for return of phone seized by investigators*
A federal judge on Friday rejected a motion from former President Trump’s attorney John Eastman requesting that the Department of Justice (DOJ) return his phone, which it obtained from a search warrant in June.

Senior U.S. District Judge Robert Brack said in his ruling that Eastman failed to show either irreparable injury resulting from not having possession of his phone or an “inadequate remedy at law.”

Brack previously denied the Trump attorney’s motion for a temporary restraining order preventing investigators from accessing his phone in July, ruling that he failed to demonstrate an “immediate, irreparable harm” that would result.

The FBI originally obtained Eastman’s phone while executing a search warrant on him in June. The DOJ received a new search warrant for Eastman’s phone in late July after his legal challenge began.

Eastman was majorly involved in Trump’s attempts to overturn the results of the 2020 presidential election, standing behind the argument that former Vice President Mike Pence had the power to refuse to count certain state’s electors during the certification of the vote.

Eastman’s name has been repeatedly mentioned during the public hearings of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection, which specifically emphasized his role at its third hearing in June.

Eastman argued that the court should order the DOJ to return his phone and retain a copy of “whatever information it could have lawfully searched.” He also said the government’s possession of his phone for more than two months is unreasonable.

But the DOJ argued that Eastman’s claims are without merit, as he has already bought a replacement phone and has never contacted the government to request the phone’s return. It also pointed to Eastman previously saying that he does not need a physical phone.

The government stated that if it received a request for the phone, it would look to reach a reasonable accommodation with its investigative needs.

Brack said in his ruling that Eastman’s motion is premature, but the court is directing both parties to communicate about a “realistic timeline” for the physical phone to be returned.

Brack said Eastman can file an additional motion if the parties cannot reach an agreement on the issue.








Judge rejects Eastman’s request for return of phone seized by investigators


A federal judge on Friday rejected a motion from former President Trump’s attorney John Eastman requesting that the Department of Justice (DOJ) return his phone, which it obtained from a search war…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2022)

topcat said:


> The J-6 Committee should call his bluff. He will sue, then fail, then appeal, then fail, then appeal to SC, then fail, then testify and invoke the Fifth. I'd still like to see him take the fifth over and over.


he'd have to, that's the only way he could stop himself from being arrested for perjury on the spot...he couldn't tell the truth to God


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *Judge rejects Eastman’s request for return of phone seized by investigators*
> A federal judge on Friday rejected a motion from former President Trump’s attorney John Eastman requesting that the Department of Justice (DOJ) return his phone, which it obtained from a search warrant in June.
> 
> Senior U.S. District Judge Robert Brack said in his ruling that Eastman failed to show either irreparable injury resulting from not having possession of his phone or an “inadequate remedy at law.”
> ...


Buy another you stupid fuck- if it was an iPhone they just dropped 14 in some awesome colors + ummmmm,* no.*


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


I don't like Bill Maher and I'm boycotting the watch- same goes with Morning Joe.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I don't like Bill Maher and I'm boycotting the watch- same goes with Morning Joe.


I still watch Morning Joe, but I am with you on Maher.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I still watch Morning Joe, but I am with you on Maher.


The round table with Mika calling out names so that you know it's your turn is too elementary school for me..I watch clips. I love* Deadline Whitehouse* with Nichole Wallace..she asks great questions with true critical thinking responses along with great guests..she doesn't interrupt, letting her guests answer. I noticed some with shows hosts have been downgraded.

I don't need extra anxiety.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all horseshit, untenable, cruel, stupid horseshit
> socialism is more valid than the fucked up version of fascism they republicans are pushing.
> the republicans are going to balance the federal government? will they do that before or after they put us into a recession?
> there are tens of thousands of federal permit applications a month, are they going to hire more workers to process them?
> ...




It's not Urban Legend, Rick Scott came through a tear in the dimensions.


----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> King rat, the rest will get out of prison in a bag. Fear, hatred, racism and bigotry turn people into fools and suckers, and this is a prime example. . . . . . . . . . . . . .


It's ironic that in Clavell's King Rat, 'King' was king only as long as everyone was in prison. As soon as they were freed, he was just another GI.


----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2022)

My take away from the last hearing was the speaker was the big winner. It showed her calm and collected, working with the VP and the Turtle to save the damn country.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> My take away from the last hearing was the speaker was the big winner. It showed her calm and collected, working with the VP and the Turtle to save the damn country.


When I saw the three of them together? I didn't watch just caught clip..I was proud of them..her.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2022)

*Frank Figliuzzi: FBI Is Developing A ‘Crisis Of Credibility’*

53,049 views Oct 17, 2022 Former FBI Assistant Director for Counterintelligence Frank Figliuzzi, former Justice Department prosecutor Andrew Weissmann, and former FBI counterintelligence agent Peter Strzok discuss reporting that some FBI agents sympathized with Jan. 6 rioters.


----------



## printer (Oct 19, 2022)

*Most in new poll say Trump should testify before Jan. 6 panel*
Most Americans think former President Trump should testify before the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, riot at the Capitol, new polling shows. 

A Monmouth University poll released Wednesday found that six in 10 Americans think Trump should comply with the committee’s recent subpoena calling him to appear before the panel. 

At its ninth public hearing last week, the Jan. 6 committee voted unanimously to subpoena Trump as it prepares to issue its final report before the end of the year. 

Eighty-nine percent of Democrats and 61 percent of independents polled think Trump should have to testify, while 67 percent of Republicans think he should not have to comply with the subpoena. 

Overall, the poll found a third (34 percent) of Americans think Trump should not have to go before the committee, but if he does, 77 percent overall think he should appear at a public hearing. The Jan. 6 committee’s most recent hearing has been widely expected to be its last public gathering, though it may have additional hearings behind closed doors. 

Nearly two-thirds of Republicans (65 percent) back a public hearing if the former president does appear before the panel, as do 82 percent of Democrats and 81 percent of independents. 

Forty percent of Americans think Trump should be criminally charged in connection with his involvement in Jan. 6, and 36 percent think he is directly responsible for the riot, according to the poll. 

The survey was conducted Oct. 13-17 by the Monmouth University Polling Institute and surveyed 808 U.S. adults, with a margin of error of 5.2 percentage points. 








Most in new poll say Trump should testify before Jan. 6 panel


Most Americans think former President Trump should testify before the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, riot at the Capitol, new polling shows. A Monmouth University poll…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2022)

printer said:


> … Forty percent of Americans think Trump should be criminally charged in connection with his involvement in Jan. 6, and 36 percent think he is directly responsible for the riot, according to the poll.


wow. Those are poor numbers.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I still watch Morning Joe, but I am with you on Maher.


You’re better than me. I can’t take Joe’s endless rambling & constant interruption.

Fortunately for me, the Morning Joe clips on YT are usually Joe-less, so I watch those sometimes


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all horseshit, untenable, cruel, stupid horseshit
> 
> socialism is more valid than the fucked up version of fascism they republicans are pushing.
> 
> ...


1: Yes, absolutely and in spades.

2: My favorite rendering of ‘socialism’ is, economics as if the society and the people in it matter

3: See your comment #1. Also, the lie about “‘fiscally-responsible’ conservatives” has been such a constant in the brainwashing stream that it’s baked-in, we’ve got 2-4 generations that have had the brainwashing fed to them constantly *AND* have never known anything else. For them, the entire demonization catalogue isn’t a story, it’s a pulpit-verified TRUTH. Never questioned…never examined. Passed on from loving parent to adoring child (best case, okay?) for generations. GOP will only “fix” the things that prevent them from taking power and keeping it.

4: “Hire more workers?” Of course not. Their path demands putting more people out of work while overworking the remainder…lather, rinse, repeat. It’s KEY to their ‘government is broken’ bullshit, and the fact that they can keep getting away with it is testament to the programmed gullibility of the ‘vote-mob’ they spent so many years cultivating

5: They stopped pretending anything desirable would trickle down to Jane & Joe a generation ago. In recent ads, they’ve been asserting slyly that people making $400,000+ yearly are “middle-class”, and “libertarian free-market economics” exists to justify exactly such assumptions

6: Debt-ceiling ninjutsu is pure gangsterism: “nice economy ya got here; it would be a *shame* if….” Defaulting on the debts arising from acts of Congress (*how* many millions of dollars have been WASTED ‘investigating’ HRC?) would damage the US financially, could cost us exchange-currency status, and curb foreign interest in US investment either way.

NO ONE WHO CARES ABOUT THIS COUNTRY AT ALL WOULD PLAY THESE GAMES

7: I doubt it matters *how*, but the usual “tax ‘n’ spend” shibboleth is my guess. It doesn’t matter, I’m sure they have plenty of NewSpeak trainees ready to carve the narrative out of the stream of events.

Still puzzles me how NO ONE cares that Skeletor is now a senator…weren’t we supposed to be smarter than this? (“Sapiens”, my ass)


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's ironic that in Clavell's King Rat, 'King' was king only as long as everyone was in prison. As soon as they were freed, he was just another GI.


Kinda the point, I thought


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> 1: Yes, absolutely and in spades.
> 
> 2: My favorite rendering of ‘socialism’ is, economics as if the society and the people in it matter
> 
> ...


Homo Sapenis

(edit) do not image search unless you seek rather direct deprictions of gayness


----------



## printer (Oct 20, 2022)

*Judge orders more Eastman emails released, citing fraud pushed by Trump*
A California-based federal judge ordered a legal adviser to President Trump to turn over records tied to Jan. 6 to the House committee investigating the attack, finding the communications were not protected since they likely were exchanged in furtherance of a crime.

Included in the emails is evidence that Trump pushed ahead in court with voter fraud claims he knew were inaccurate — details certain to be of interest to the House select committee.

Judge David Carter ordered John Eastman, who crafted two memos for the Trump campaign detailing methods to resist certifying President Biden’s victory, to turn over some 33 documents to the House panel.

That includes eight documents the judge said related to crimes of obstructing an official proceeding and conspiracy to defraud the United States.
Carter previously found in March that it was more likely than not that Trump committed crimes as part of his plot to stay in power.
Wednesday’s ruling highlights an email among Trump’s lawyers specifically related to conspiracy to defraud.

One email from Eastman notes Trump was told that a December suit filed in Georgia claiming that unregistered voters and dead people voted in the election there may not have accurate numbers — relaying that concern before the campaign escalated the matter to a federal court.

“Although the President signed a verification for [the state court filing] back on Dec. 1, he has since been made aware that some of the allegations (and evidence proffered by the experts) has been inaccurate. For him to sign a new verification with that knowledge (and incorporation by reference) would not be accurate,” Eastman said.

“President Trump and his attorneys ultimately filed the complaint with the same inaccurate numbers without rectifying, clarifying, or otherwise changing them,” Carter wrote. “President Trump, moreover, signed a verification swearing under oath that the incorporated, inaccurate numbers ‘are true and correct’ or ‘believed to be true and correct to the best of his knowledge and belief.’”

“The emails show that President Trump knew that the specific numbers of voter fraud were wrong but continued to tout those numbers, both in court and to the public. The Court finds that these emails are sufficiently related to and in furtherance of a conspiracy to defraud the United States.”

The ruling likewise notes that four emails from Eastman and other attorneys “suggest that — irrespective of the merits — the primary goal of filing is to delay or otherwise disrupt the January 6 vote.”

One such email claimed that having litigation before the Supreme Court could aid the campaign’s efforts in Georgia.

“This email, read in context with other documents in this review, make clear that President Trump filed certain lawsuits not to obtain legal relief, but to disrupt or delay the January 6 congressional proceedings through the courts,” Carter wrote.

The ruling from the court — and the emails about Trump’s knowledge ahead of court activity — comes shortly after the House committee held its likely final hearing, dedicating much of its time to share new evidence that Trump knew he lost the 2020 election.   
The presentation included new testimony from former aides to Trump, including Alyssa Farah Griffin, the former White House director of strategic communications, who said she entered the Oval Office after the election to hear Trump say, “Can you believe I lost to this effing guy?” 

The committee also offered new details about the extent Trump planned to claim he had won the 2020 contest on election night regardless of the results, including testimony from former campaign manager Brad Parscale that he planned to do so as far back as July.








Judge orders more Eastman emails released, citing fraud pushed by Trump


A California-based federal judge ordered a legal adviser to President Trump to turn over records tied to Jan. 6 to the House committee investigating the attack, finding the communications were not …




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Oct 20, 2022)

He sure ain't no Judge Cannon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2022)

*Weissmann: ‘The Prosecutors Definitely Have Donald Trump As A Target’*

146,673 views Oct 20, 2022 Chris Hayes is joined by Andrew Weissmann to discuss Judge Carter’s opinion on Donald Trump’s effort to overturn the 2020 election, as well as what it could mean for Trump now that Kash Patel was brought before a grand jury in the Mar-a-Lago document probe.


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> You’re better than me. I can’t take Joe’s endless rambling & constant interruption.
> 
> Fortunately for me, the Morning Joe clips on YT are usually Joe-less, so I watch those sometimes


So it isn't just me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> So it isn't just me.


i don't know how Mika doesn't smack the smug off of his face when he just cuts her off mid sentence sometimes....


----------



## Offmymeds (Oct 21, 2022)

We need a program to keep up with FPOTUS crimes.


E. Jean Carroll Rape/Defamation suit
ACN phone video MLM Fraud lawsuit
GA criminal investigation for Election Fraud
NY civil investigation aiming to shutdown all NY business due to Tax and Bank Fraud
Judge Clark ruling of probable crime to defraud the US by FPOTUS and his atty, Eastman
DOJ investigation of J6 for Seditious Conspiracy
DOJ investigation for top-secret documents theft, Espionage Act
Mary Trump Fraud lawsuit
+ 11 more open suits
and that doesn't include the J6 Committee


----------



## printer (Oct 21, 2022)

*Federal judge sentences Steve Bannon to four-months in prison*
Steve Bannon was sentenced to four months in prison Friday for his defiance of a subpoena from the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol. The one-time White House strategist was subpoenaed by the panel in September of last year after he failed to provide either the required documents or testimony as he railed against the committee. 
Bannon claimed that he was unable to comply with the committee’s subpoena due to executive privilege. However, the panel sought to speak to Bannon about events that occurred well after his short stint in the White House. 

Federal district court Judge Carl Nichols ruled that Bannon would also pay a fine of $6,500 alongside his four month sentence, allowing Bannon to serve jailtime for each contempt of Congress charge concurrently. 

At the outset of the hearing Nichols said Bannon had shown “no remorse for his actions” and “has yet to demonstrate he has any intention of complying with the subpoena.”

But the judge also agreed to stay his ruling while Bannon appeals his guilty verdict.
A Justice Department prosecutor argued that Bannon deserved a severe penalty for his wholesale resistance to the committee’s subpoena, noting that “he never lifted a finger to find a responsive document” or appear in person to assert any potential privileges.

“The importance of this case has everything to do with defendant’s obligations as a citizen of the United States,” assistant U.S. attorney Joseph Cooney told the court.

“No one, regardless of their means, their station, the influence of their friends or their patrons, is above the law.”

Bannon’s attorneys – David Schoen, one of President Trump’s impeachment attorneys, and Evan Corcoran, who is currently representing the former president in the Mar-a-Lago case – argued Bannon had little choice but inaction when faced with the committee subpoena.
His hands were tied by Trump’s claim of executive privilege, they argued, with Schoen saying it was the “only lawful course he could take consistent with the Constitution and his obligation.”

A jury largely rejected that argument when it found Bannon guilty on both counts of contempt of Congress.








Federal judge sentences Steve Bannon to four months in prison


Stephen Bannon was sentenced to four months in prison Friday for his defiance of a subpoena from the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol. Federal District J…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

“his hands were tied by that man’s claim of executive privilege”
moo plop.

That is a self-serving choice.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 21, 2022)

https://january6th.house.gov/sites/democrats.january6th.house.gov/files/20221021%20J6%20Cmte%20Subpeona%20to%20Donald%20Trump.pdf



>


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://january6th.house.gov/sites/democrats.january6th.house.gov/files/20221021%20J6%20Cmte%20Subpeona%20to%20Donald%20Trump.pdf
> View attachment 5215779View attachment 5215780View attachment 5215781View attachment 5215782


I will wager the blacked-out part contains address info, perhaps:

Bedminster Ad-hoc National Security Document Repository


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

*Jan. 6 panel officially subpoenas Trump*

18,765 views Oct 21, 2022 The House select committee investigating the January 6, 2021, attack on the US Capitol announced that the panel has officially sent a subpoena to former President Donald Trump as it paints him as the central figure in the multi-step plan to overturn the results of the 2020 presidential election.


----------



## printer (Oct 21, 2022)

*Special Master Calls Out Trump For Blown Deadline*
After President Trump blew a deadline in the Mar-a-Lago documents case, the special master called him out and gave him to the close of business today to remedy the delinquency.

Per an earlier order from the special master, U.S District Judge Raymond Dearie for the Eastern District of New York, both sides had to file by Thursday a list of unresolved disputes between them over a subset of the records seized by the FBI in its August raid.

The Justice Department filed its own rundown of the disputed documents in a timely fashion, but Trump attorney Jim Trusty seemed to unilaterally give himself four extra days to file. In a brief letter Thursday night, Trusty disputed claims that the DOJ had made about what documents that Trump wants shielded from the investigation, and added that Trump would file its full response on Monday.

Dearie wasn’t having it with the blown deadline and self-appointed new deadline. In a Friday order, Dearie said that Trump’s filings were now “untimely” and that he needed to submit his position by close of business on Friday.

Dearie’s chambers told TPM that close of business would be 6 p.m. on Friday.

Trump asked U.S. District Judge Aileen Cannon for the Southern District of Florida to appoint Dearie as special master, apparently believing that his role in signing off on the Carter Page FISA warrant would pre-position him against the government.

Instead, Dearie has tried to force Trump to back up his claims with evidence. That has culminated in attorneys for the former President trying to ignore the special master.

The letters are intended to lay out what records each side believes are privileged, and for what reason. The DOJ said on Thursday that Trump was making over-the-top claims about what records were subject to executive privilege, what documents were personal records, and what records were, somehow, both.








Special Master Calls Out Trump For Blown Deadline


After President Trump blew a deadline in the Mar-a-Lago documents case, the special master called him out and gave him to the close of business today to remedy the delinquency. Per an earlier order…



talkingpointsmemo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Oct 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://january6th.house.gov/sites/democrats.january6th.house.gov/files/20221021%20J6%20Cmte%20Subpeona%20to%20Donald%20Trump.pdf
> View attachment 5215779View attachment 5215780View attachment 5215781View attachment 5215782


Love the number of focused declarative statements beginning with “YOU…”

here’s a thing: we know this multi-pathogenic infection has been incubating a long time, we know it’s so far resistant to available remedies, we know it is fatal if able to run its course; the conclusion I reach is that it needs to come to a head: let it fester, but prepare to lance and drain the boil


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Love the number of focused declarative statements beginning with “YOU…”
> 
> here’s a thing: we know this multi-pathogenic infection has been incubating a long time, we know it’s so far resistant to available remedies, we know it is fatal if able to run its course; the conclusion I reach is that it needs to come to a head: let it fester, but prepare to lance and drain the boil


It will be lanced shortly after the election and puss should explode out then and drain away. The TV trial in Georgia will be like a shot of antibiotic, though there might be some febrile thrashing about as the needle goes in. Hopefully there isn't too much blood poisoning by November, before the treatment begins...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Love the number of focused declarative statements beginning with “YOU…”
> 
> here’s a thing: we know this multi-pathogenic infection has been incubating a long time, we know it’s so far resistant to available remedies, we know it is fatal if able to run its course; the conclusion I reach is that it needs to come to a head: let it fester, but prepare to lance and drain the boil


and use a real lance


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2022)

Lock him up


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://january6th.house.gov/sites/democrats.january6th.house.gov/files/20221021%20J6%20Cmte%20Subpeona%20to%20Donald%20Trump.pdf
> View attachment 5215779View attachment 5215780View attachment 5215781View attachment 5215782


WOW!WHAT A TREASURE TROVE!

Things he did, that you never knew he did, are in that letter..did they really need to blackout his address?

FTW that reaching out toward his guest in effort to be 'friendly' while asking tough questions Chuck Todd does really creeps me.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Lock him up
> View attachment 5215913


He should have Roger Stone tattooed on his back.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2022)

WTF?









Clarence Thomas freezes order for Lindsey Graham to testify before Georgia grand jury investigating 2020 election | CNN Politics


Justice Clarence Thomas on Monday agreed to temporarily freeze a lower court order requiring the testimony of Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham in front of an Atlanta-area special grand jury that is investigating efforts to overturn the 2020 presidential election in the state.




www.cnn.com





I have an odd feeling about SCROTUS Thomas..how will accountability ever happen? He's a Justice putting his thumb on the scale.


----------



## printer (Oct 24, 2022)

*Justice Thomas agrees to halt Graham testimony in Georgia election probe *
Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas on Monday granted Sen. Lindsey Graham’s (R-S.C.) request to temporarily shield the South Carolina Republican from testifying in probe of alleged pro-Trump election interference in Georgia.

The move comes after Graham on Friday filed a request to Thomas, who handles emergency matters arising from Georgia, and follows a ruling by a lower appeals court declining to halt Graham’s testimony before a Fulton County, Ga., special grand jury.

The court this weekend requested a response from Fulton County, which is due on Thursday, so it is likely the Supreme Court will act again in the case soon. Thomas has the option to handle the application himself or refer the matter to the full court.

In court papers filed Friday, Graham urged the court to find that constitutional protections for lawmakers should shield him from being forced to comply with a subpoena issued by District Attorney Fani Willis (D).

Graham’s emergency application came after the U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals for the 11th Circuit last week said that questioning of Graham, within certain limits, could proceed. 

Willis has expressed interest in phone calls between Graham and Georgia election officials following the 2020 election. Graham contends those calls related to fact-finding for his own vote on certifying of the 2020 election, and that forcing him to answer questions would violate the Constitution’s “speech or debate” clause.

“Without a stay, Senator Lindsey Graham will soon be questioned by a local Georgia prosecutor and her ad hoc investigative body about his protected ‘Speech or Debate’ related to the 2020 election,” Graham’s lawyers wrote in their Friday court filing. “This will occur despite the Constitution’s command that Senators ‘shall not be questioned’ about ‘any Speech or Debate.’”








Justice Thomas agrees to halt Graham testimony in Georgia election probe


Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas on Monday granted Sen. Lindsey Graham’s (R-S.C.) request to temporarily shield the South Carolina Republican from testifying in probe of alleged pro-Trump elec…




thehill.com


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 24, 2022)

“ad-hoc investigative body”…shouldn’t the ranking “Republican” on the Judiciary committee be a little less DISMISSIVE of grand juries?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> “ad-hoc investigative body”…shouldn’t the ranking “Republican” on the Judiciary committee be a little less DISMISSIVE of grand juries?


ad hoc has a certain pejorative twang in this instance, no?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2022)

Kash will rat! The fucker would sell his own mother for a buck.









'They're closing in': Legal expert outlines prosecutors' move on Trump administration staff


On Monday's edition of CNN's "OutFront," NYU Law professor Ryan Goodman reacted to the New York Times report that Justice Department investigators are trying to compel testimony against multiple associates of former President Donald Trump, including former Pentagon chief of staff Kash Patel and...




www.rawstory.com










*Ryan Goodman says prosecutors are "closing in" on Trump*


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kash will rat! The fucker would sell his own mother for a buck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this generation’s “follow the money” is “track the Kash”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2022)

could they be a little vaguer? that laser precision is hurting my retinas...
nation-state actor? what exactly does that mean? it sounds like they're going to charge a foreign agent with espionage...i'd like to think it is a warning for trump, but the nation-state actor thing makes me think not.
https://www.reuters.com/world/us/us-unveil-cases-targeting-alleged-malign-foreign-influence-statement-2022-10-24/


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> could they be a little vaguer? that laser precision is hurting my retinas...
> nation-state actor? what exactly does that mean? it sounds like they're going to charge a foreign agent with espionage...i'd like to think it is a warning for trump, but the nation-state actor thing makes me think not.
> https://www.reuters.com/world/us/us-unveil-cases-targeting-alleged-malign-foreign-influence-statement-2022-10-24/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


>


thanks, missed that one


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> could they be a little vaguer? that laser precision is hurting my retinas...
> nation-state actor? what exactly does that mean? it sounds like they're going to charge a foreign agent with espionage...i'd like to think it is a warning for trump, but the nation-state actor thing makes me think not.
> https://www.reuters.com/world/us/us-unveil-cases-targeting-alleged-malign-foreign-influence-statement-2022-10-24/


That's because it was espionage.

Liz Cheney interview full. Starts 5:00






A good 30-minute interview with handman Chuck Todd..Cheney at her finest.

Nation-State = of his own state of nation = his country = United States imo

They're going to be watching the Trump family long after he's gone due to the preponderance of spreading those files around..Shit's still missing.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2022)

Kash claims tRump said " we are declassifying all this" to breitbart

Kash under oath:


DOJ Attorney: Mr. Patel, you said that you were there when President Trump said "We are declassifying this information." Where was that, in the Oval Office?

Kash Patel: On the advice of counsel, I invoke the Fifth.

DOJ Attorney: But Mr. Patel, I am simply asking where you were when you heard the president make that statement.

Kash Patel: Fifth

DOJ Attorney: Buh...

Kash Patel: Fifth

DOJ Attorney: B...

Kash Patel: Fifth, Fifth, Fifth, Fifth, Fifth....


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Kash claims tRump said " we are declassifying all this" to breitbart
> 
> Kash under oath:
> 
> ...







Horrible, horrible, horrible.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Kash claims tRump said " we are declassifying all this" to breitbart
> 
> Kash under oath:
> 
> ...


Kash will rat for a deal, he's just that kinda guy, they all are, except I don't think the DOJ needs many rats at this point. Since Donald is gone forever over the top-secret documents and obstruction of justice, he will end up in prison before anybody else does over J6. With the king pin gone, who's left and why would they make a deal considering the fucking mountain of evidence against them. The Maga base only notices Donald, these clowns are nothing to them and will be ground up by the legal system and shit out in a cell.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> Kash claims tRump said " we are declassifying all this" to breitbart
> 
> Kash under oath:
> 
> ...


that many fifths are not good for the liver.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> that many fifths are not good for the liver.


That was badd


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> that many fifths are not good for the liver.


way more cost effective to just by the 1.75L too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2022)

oops. buy. lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> way more cost effective to just by the 1.75L too.


not the first time Kash was advised to get a grip, I’ll wager.


----------



## printer (Oct 25, 2022)

*Meadows urging judge to block subpoena in Georgia election probe *
Former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows urged a South Carolina judge on Monday to block a subpoena from a Georgia probe investigating interference in the 2020 election.

Meadows claimed in Monday’s filing that the Georgia probe cannot require him, as a South Carolina resident, to testify, since it is not a criminal investigation. 

Since Meadows does not live in Georgia, the probe must get the approval of a judge in his home state of South Carolina to compel his testimony. However, Meadows urged the court in Pickens County, South Carolina, to deny the request, arguing that South Carolina’s law on out-of-state witnesses does not apply to a civil inquiry like the Georgia probe.

Meadows also sought to assert executive privilege and claimed that the subpoena is no longer relevant since he was originally supposed to appear on Sept. 27.

Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis, who is running the Georgia investigation, subpoenaed Meadows in late August. She cited the former White House chief of staff’s December 2020 visit to Georgia to observe a post-election audit and his participation in a January 2021 call between former President Trump and Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger in her request for Meadows’ testimony.

In the now-infamous call between Trump and Raffensperger, the former president asked the Georgia official to “find” 11,780 more votes for him in the state.
Meadows is one of several major Trump allies that has been subpoenaed by Willis in the investigation over the former president’s alleged efforts to pressure state officials into overturning election results.

A fellow South Carolinian, Sen. Lindsey Graham (R) has also sought to block a subpoena from the Georgia probe. After a lower appeals court declined to halt the testimony, Graham submitted an emergency application to the Supreme Court.

Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas granted Graham’s request on Monday, just days before the senator was expected to respond to the investigation.








Meadows urging judge to block subpoena in Georgia election probe


Former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows urged a South Carolina judge on Monday to block a subpoena from a Georgia probe investigating interference in the 2020 election. Meadows claimed in&nb…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2022)

printer said:


> *Meadows urging judge to block subpoena in Georgia election probe *
> Former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows urged a South Carolina judge on Monday to block a subpoena from a Georgia probe investigating interference in the 2020 election.
> 
> Meadows claimed in Monday’s filing that the Georgia probe cannot require him, as a South Carolina resident, to testify, since it is not a criminal investigation.
> ...


low life scum bags...i can see now they're going to have to be forcefully removed from their positions, perhaps with a rope. Thomas deserves to be disbarred permanently, and every decision he participated in should be reviewed. and his motherfucking crazy ass wife needs to be in a fucking straight jacket.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ad hoc has a certain pejorative twang in this instance, no?


Yes. Very much YES


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kash will rat! The fucker would sell his own mother for a buck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kash me outside, mofo…


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> low life scum bags...i can see now they're going to have to be forcefully removed from their positions, perhaps with a rope. Thomas deserves to be disbarred permanently, and every decision he participated in should be reviewed. and his motherfucking crazy ass wife needs to be in a fucking straight jacket.


He is building an impeachment inquiry case, if the democrats win the house. With 147 republicans who voted against the certification AFTER the violence at the capital that could also face an independent special counsel if the democrats win the election, the stakes for the republicans could be rather high. As far as I can tell the election is a complete toss up, with huge turnout expected, even by presidential election standards with Trump on the ballot. Something is definitely up, what nobody really knows, I wouldn't trust the polls either for a couple of reasons. 

We will see in a couple of weeks I guess, though Donald has really been going off the deep end lately, must be the stress as the walls close in. He's warming up his private jet and getting it ready to fly, or sell, or try to flee with it! His only way out is to run, but he's not smart enough to plan or execute it, Uncle Sam wouldn't want him running around the world with top-secrets unaccounted for. He would need to ditch his SS detail somewhere outside the country, they are new guys, not his old praetorian guard and are federal LEOs too. Garland could arrest him and have 48 hours to indict him for a plea hearing, he wouldn't need a warrant for his arrest and detention, but he'd better have his ducks lined up and ready to go, which he no doubt has.


----------



## Bagginski (Oct 25, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> That was badd


A “Lost Weekend” for sure


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Kash me outside, mofo…


i can't believe that grifting piece of shit was even allowed into the pentagon, much less given any authority...which just illustrates once again what a fucking stupid piece of shit trump is, and how he planned to gut the entire country, just like fucking putin and his mafia have gutted russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

*Lawrence: A Supreme Court Justice Violated The Law In Plain Sight Today*

1,184,418 views Oct 25, 2022 MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell analyzes a new Supreme Court order from Justice Clarence Thomas that temporarily blocks Senator Lindsey Graham from having to testify in the Fulton County grand jury investigation into the 2020 election, despite an apparent conflict of interest given his wife’s efforts to overturn President Biden’s victory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

*'Deep trouble': Consultant during Trump's impeachment gives his take on DOJ move*

32,197 views Oct 26, 2022 The Justice Department is asking a federal judge to force the top two lawyers from Donald Trump's White House counsel's office to testify about their conversations with the former President. This comes as the DOJ tries to break through the privilege firewall Trump has used to avoid scrutiny of his actions on January 6, 2021, according to three people familiar with the investigation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Lawrence: A Supreme Court Justice Violated The Law In Plain Sight Today*
> 
> 1,184,418 views Oct 25, 2022 MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell analyzes a new Supreme Court order from Justice Clarence Thomas that temporarily blocks Senator Lindsey Graham from having to testify in the Fulton County grand jury investigation into the 2020 election, despite an apparent conflict of interest given his wife’s efforts to overturn President Biden’s victory.


we don't have a supreme court at the moment...EVERYTHING they rule on before we can get them out of their positions, will have to be reviewed, and much of it countered.
no one i know has any faith in the court at all. the three "liberal" judges remain sane, while the other 6 go deeper and deeper into the fascism rabbit hole. i don't like the idea of expanding the court, but i think it has to be done, to stop them from doing even more damage before they can be removed from the bench. 4 more liberal democratic appointed justices will at least counter the active fuckery of the trump owned 6.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we don't have a supreme court at the moment...EVERYTHING they rule on before we can get them out of their positions, will have to be reviewed, and much of it countered.
> no one i know has any faith in the court at all. the three "liberal" judges remain sane, while the other 6 go deeper and deeper into the fascism rabbit hole. i don't like the idea of expanding the court, but i think it has to be done, to stop them from doing even more damage before they can be removed from the bench. 4 more liberal democratic appointed justices will at least counter the active fuckery of the trump owned 6.


You need to win elections before ya can do shit and if they win them, they will make winning future ones more difficult than they are now. Have a look at what the midterm popular vote will be versus the house results to see the effects of gerrymandering. Only if you win the house can there be an impeachment of Thomas, instead of Garland and Biden. Have an independent special counsel, instead of 10 Hunter laptop investigations in a row, with unrelenting pressure on the FBI to charge him with something. It was that unrelenting pressure that cracked Comey when he fucked up with the Clinton emails before the election and got humiliatingly fired by Trump for his trouble.


----------



## printer (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

*Watchdog Group Calls For Congressional Investigation Into Clarence And Ginni Thomas*

36,471 views Oct 27, 2022 CREW President Noah Bookbinder discusses with Nicolle Wallace why his organization is calling for an investigation into the Supreme Court Justice and his wife.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Watchdog Group Calls For Congressional Investigation Into Clarence And Ginni Thomas*
> 
> 36,471 views Oct 27, 2022 CREW President Noah Bookbinder discusses with Nicolle Wallace why his organization is calling for an investigation into the Supreme Court Justice and his wife.


hope this leads to a quick and decisive investigation, they both need to be barred from any further government service.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hope this leads to a quick and decisive investigation, they both need to be barred from any further government service.


Not if the republicans win the house, Garland and Biden will be investigated and impeached and there will be a demand that Biden commute Trump's sentence or nothing gets done and the government gets shut down. By the next election it will be forgotten, and they will blame Biden for everything.

The people get the government they deserve, in America and Russia.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not if the republicans win the house, Garland and Biden will be investigated and impeached and there will be a demand that Biden commute Trump's sentence or nothing gets done and the government gets shut down. By the next election it will be forgotten, and they will blame Biden for everything.
> 
> The people get the government they deserve, in America and Russia.


with the Senate likely becoming unambiguously Democrat-heavy, all the militants in the GOP would achieve is a slow bleed of public opinion. Repugs rely on figurative tank battles. Trench warfare would be ineffective and ugly, with the Repugs wearing it.

I disagree with your last sentence. It implies an even playing field, and Democrats have not been waging the culture war or other dirty moves nearly like their opponents. We have no analogs to Fox or Breitbart, and handwringing about the nonexistent Hard Left gets fishy after a while.

If Repugs alienate the Unlikely Voter into doing something, they’ll be trapped in a corner of their own making.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> with the Senate likely becoming unambiguously Democrat-heavy, all the militants in the GOP would achieve is a slow bleed of public opinion. Repugs rely on figurative tank battles. Trench warfare would be ineffective and ugly, with the Repugs wearing it.
> 
> I disagree with your last sentence. It implies an even playing field, and Democrats have not been waging the culture war or other dirty moves nearly like their opponents. We have no analogs to Fox or Breitbart, and handwringing about the nonexistent Hard Left gets fishy after a while.
> 
> If Repugs alienate the Unlikely Voter into doing something, they’ll be trapped in a corner of their own making.


We will see, nobody knows how the election will turn out, IMHO this one is up for grabs and I wouldn't bet money on the outcome. If they hold the senate the insanity will be confined to the house and could fracture on things like abortion and Ukraine. We don't have long to wait and according to logic and common sense the republicans should be wiped out as an existential threat, in a normal liberal democracy. The political polls are at odds with the ones on guns, abortion and other issues, yet white America is drawn to the GOP like moths to a flame. Facts don't matter, most Americans believe the republicans are better for the economy and more fiscally responsible than the democrats in spite of the evidence and plenty of reporting. Like with Trump his poll numbers which would plunge regularly with is latest antic and then magically bounce back after a couple of weeks.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2022)

A complicit cop is convicted. 









Ex-Capitol policer officer found guilty on a charge he tipped off January 6 rioter


Current and former Capitol police officers testified at the trial of Michael Riley, who was found guilty of warning a rioter to delete evidence.



www.businessinsider.com


----------



## printer (Oct 31, 2022)

*Despite Eastman appeal, Jan. 6 committee accesses 8 disputed emails *
Congressional investigators have obtained eight disputed emails that attorney John Eastman — a key architect of Donald Trump’s effort to subvert the 2020 election — had asked a federal appeals court to shield from lawmakers.

Eastman revealed in a Sunday court filing that he delivered a link to the Jan. 6 select committee providing access to the eight emails last week — an effort to comply with a federal district court judge’s order — but asked the committee to refrain from reviewing the records while he mounted an appeal.

Instead, the select committee rejected his request, questioning whether a formal appeal had been lodged, and downloaded the documents, Eastman indicated. He is now asking the 9th Circuit Court of Appeals to demand that the select committee return or destroy the documents — and prevent the panel from making use of them until the appeals court takes action. 

“The Select Committee did so because the district court had ordered that these documents be disclosed to the Select Committee by 5 p.m. ET [Friday], and the district court had summarily denied your request for reconsideration or a stay (which had not been filed by you until the very eve of the disclosure deadline),” Letter wrote in the email, which Eastman included in his filing to the appeals court. “There was thus no court order prohibiting the Select Committee from examining the documents that the district court had ordered your client to produce. Any controversy about those particular documents is thus now moot.” 








Despite Eastman appeal, Jan. 6 committee accesses 8 disputed emails


A federal judge had ruled they were evidence of a likely crime.




www.politico.com


----------



## printer (Nov 1, 2022)

*Judge dismisses Meadows bid to block Jan. 6 panel’s subpoenas*
A federal judge late Monday dismissed a suit from Trump chief of staff Mark Meadows in his bid to block two subpoenas from the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021 attack, including one for his phone records.

In a 27-page ruling, U.S. District Court Judge Carl Nichols found that the committee’s work was protected by the speech and debate clause, likewise pushing back against arguments from Meadows that the panel lacked a sufficient legislative purpose.

“At the time it issued the subpoena to Meadows, the Select Committee had evidence that Meadows was in contact with President Trump on January 6th and participated in efforts to challenge the election results,” Nichols wrote.

“Meadows is therefore a proper subject of the Select Committee’s investigation, and the Court cannot say that the Committee’s demands for his testimony, documents, and cell phone records are irrelevant to its investigative task.”

The ruling, though following an already nearly year-long legal battle, is likely to do little to deliver documents to the committee. Any appeal from Meadows would drag the discussion into next year, past the committee’s end-of-year sunset date.

But it’s significant for the numerous other legal challenges to the panel, as many make similar arguments and have likewise landed before Nichols.

It’s also a setback for Meadows, who managed to dodge prosecution from the Justice Department even after the full House voted to hold the former chief in contempt of Congress after he failed to show up for in-person testimony before the panel.

While Meadows did turn over some documents and phone records to the committee, including roughly 2,300 text messages, a privilege log given to the panel indicated Meadows withheld over 1,000 text messages and dozens of emails.

That level of cooperation appeared to thread the needle for the Justice Department, which ultimately took recommendations to prosecute two of the four recommendations from the House, filing charges against White House strategist Steve Bannon and adviser Peter Navarro.

Navarro’s case is still underway, but Bannon was sentenced to four months in prison for his defiance of the committee – a punishment he plans to appeal.








Judge dismisses Meadows bid to block Jan. 6 panel’s subpoenas


A federal judge late Monday dismissed a suit from former Trump chief of staff Mark Meadows in his bid to block two subpoenas from the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the C…




thehill.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2022)

Trump lawyers saw Justice Thomas as 'only chance' to stop 2020 election certification


“We want to frame things so that Thomas could be the one to issue some sort of stay or other circuit justice opinion saying Georgia is in legitimate doubt,” Trump attorney Kenneth Chesebro wrote in an email exchange.




www.politico.com





i have a feeling there is a few questions needed to be asked


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2022)

*BREAKING: LEAKED emails from Trump Attorneys SHOW January 6 CRIMINAL CONSPIRACY*

62,453 views Nov 2, 2022
The emails that a California Federal Judge David Carter ORDERED John Eastman to produce to the January 6 Committee have leaked to the media showing the criminal conspiracy between Eastman and Trump and other MAGA lawyers. MeidasTouch host Ben Meiselas breaks it down.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 2, 2022)

https://www.rawstory.com/reporters-were-able-to-publish-john-eastman-s-emails-because-dropbox-link-was-accidentally-made-public/



> News outlets including Politico and The Washington Post were able to access eight damning emails former Trump attorney and “coup memo” author John Eastman (photo, Jan. 6) tried to keep from the U.S. House Select Committee on the January 6 Attack because public court documents included an active link to a Dropbox file they were stored in.
> 
> Those emails reveal Trump’s attorneys crafting a scheme that they appeared to believe U.S. Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas would agree to use to block certification of the 2020 presidential election results, even just temporarily, to allow the public to doubt the results were legitimate. Some interpreted the emails to suggest that Justice Thomas, whose far-right activist spouse Ginni Thomas actively worked to overturn the election, was somehow amenable to their plot. There is no indication he was involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2022)

*Jake Tapper: Here's how Oath Keepers' trial compares to past sedition trials*

72,536 views Nov 3, 2022
CNN's Jake Tapper explains how the sedition charges against Oath Keepers founder Stewart Rhodes and other members of the far-right group differ from past instances of sedition charges brought against individuals in the US. #CNN #News


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Jake Tapper: Here's how Oath Keepers' trial compares to past sedition trials*
> 
> 72,536 views Nov 3, 2022
> CNN's Jake Tapper explains how the sedition charges against Oath Keepers founder Stewart Rhodes and other members of the far-right group differ from past instances of sedition charges brought against individuals in the US. #CNN #News


they're guilty, give them the maximum possible sentence, if you can get them for more than one thing, make the sentences run consecutively...they should be buried in the exercise yard at the federal prison they get old and die in, and they should be segregated the entire time, so they can't spread their seditious bullshit to the other prisoners.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> could they be a little vaguer? that laser precision is hurting my retinas...
> nation-state actor? what exactly does that mean? it sounds like they're going to charge a foreign agent with espionage...i'd like to think it is a warning for trump, but the nation-state actor thing makes me think not.
> https://www.reuters.com/world/us/us-unveil-cases-targeting-alleged-malign-foreign-influence-statement-2022-10-24/


IIRC he was tying the charged individuals with China: they are not random geeks in the wind, not NGOs, ships passing in the night, not *non*-state actors - they act for the nation-state that is China; they work for China.


----------



## Bagginski (Nov 4, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we don't have a supreme court at the moment...EVERYTHING they rule on before we can get them out of their positions, will have to be reviewed, and much of it countered.
> no one i know has any faith in the court at all. the three "liberal" judges remain sane, while the other 6 go deeper and deeper into the fascism rabbit hole. i don't like the idea of expanding the court, but i think it has to be done, to stop them from doing even more damage before they can be removed from the bench. 4 more liberal democratic appointed justices will at least counter the active fuckery of the trump owned 6.


Just wanted to focus for a sec on the entirely BOGUS ‘theory’ of “originalism” - as created, crafted, and manipulated by the “Federalist” Society. THAT’s the effing rabbit-hole…and Scalia & Scalito have been dragging rabbits out of it for a very long time (since back before we realized GOP had been lying the whole time about…well, everything)

the fascism is almost secondary: manufacturing a fictitious justification for upending the constitution itself is a goal in its own right; once you’ve developed a weapon like that, it hardly matters what the cover story is, only that you can sell enough of it to enough people, for just *long enough*….

If what you want is a permanent lock on total control…you do it like the overthrow crowd has done it, but there’s a catch: it must be *COMPLETED* before the enabling base gets wise to the sellout. Once the new machinery is in place, billionaires, millionaires, resource controllers, production controllers will be the only citizens, call ALL the shots, and Plato’s “perfect” Republic will come to be.

Tick tock, tick tock…time’s running out, boys - more and more of the base is sliding away: the ‘74 midterms, right after Nixon’s resignation, Republican turnout was down a mere 5%…but their losses were HUGE; Congress would have been justified in declaring a mandate to overhaul election laws, had they not still believed GOP actors were just *wrong* & not malicious. The situation *now* is far beyond Nixon’s tapes, dirty tricks & coverup: a 5% pullback by GOP base today, as tight as things are supposed to be, means they lose EVERYWHERE


----------



## printer (Nov 5, 2022)

*Jan. 6 committee says Trump must start turning over records next week *
Former President Trump must begin turning over documents related to the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection next week, according to a statement from the leaders of the House select committee investigating the attack. 

Committee Chairman Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) and Vice Chair Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) said in a statement Friday that they have informed Trump’s counsel of that new deadline. The former president was originally supposed to provide the documents by Friday, under the terms of the committee’s subpoena. 

The members of the committee unanimously approved issuing a subpoena to Trump for records and testimony at the conclusion of its final public hearing last month. 

Thompson and Cheney said Trump is under subpoena to sit for a deposition on Nov. 14. They said they have received correspondence from Trump and his counsel in connection with the subpoena. 

The subpoena details 19 areas of inquiry that the committee wishes to discuss with him in relation to the insurrection and efforts to overturn the results of the 2020 presidential election. 

Testimony from many witnesses who testified during public hearings before the committee since the start of the summer detailed efforts to overturn the election results, culminating in the insurrection. 

Trump did not immediately return a request from The Hill for comment through his Save America PAC. 
Trump is reportedly looking at Nov. 14, the day he is supposed to testify before the committee, as a potential day to launch a third bid for the White House in 2024.








Jan. 6 committee says Trump must start turning over records next week


Former President Trump must begin turning over documents related to the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection next week, according to a statement from the leaders of the House select committee investigating t…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2022)

printer said:


> *Jan. 6 committee says Trump must start turning over records next week *
> Former President Trump must begin turning over documents related to the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection next week, according to a statement from the leaders of the House select committee investigating the attack.
> 
> Committee Chairman Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.) and Vice Chair Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.) said in a statement Friday that they have informed Trump’s counsel of that new deadline. The former president was originally supposed to provide the documents by Friday, under the terms of the committee’s subpoena.
> ...


have you ever tried to pull teeth from a shark, in the middle of an ocean, at night, in a storm?...they might as well go ahead and get the contempt charge ready. trump will lie, destroy documents so he can't produce them, and plead the fifth so many times if you added them all together, it would come out to billions.
he'll NEVER cooperate, in any way, everything will have to be dragged out of him like a tapeworm that doesn't want to go.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 5, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> have you ever tried to pull teeth from a shark, in the middle of an ocean, at night, in a storm?...they might as well go ahead and get the contempt charge ready. trump will lie, destroy documents so he can't produce them, and plead the fifth so many times if you added them all together, it would come out to billions.
> he'll NEVER cooperate, in any way, everything will have to be dragged out of him like a tapeworm that doesn't want to go.


The Committee should have allowed him to testify in public, prime time. There’s no way trump resists the urge to try and get even. I’m pretty sure he’d call Adam Schiff “shifty”, to his face. lol. He’d blow a gasket like Col. Jessup in “A few good men” and admit to the whole damn thing.

He is a simpleton, after all.


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 12, 2022)

Habba - "Nothing to hide"








Trump will comply with Jan. 6 subpoena as he has "nothing to hide": Lawyer


Alina Habba told Newsmax that the former president does not have an issue answering questions regarding the events which led up to the Capitol riot.




www.newsweek.com





16 days later:








Trump files lawsuit to avoid Jan. 6 committee subpoena


Former President Donald Trump is suing the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol to avoid cooperating with a subpoena requiring him to testify. The suit filed Friday evening contends that, while former presidents have voluntarily agreed to provide testimony or...




news.yahoo.com





Goodbye Habba - MAGA, Making Attorneys Get Attorneys








Judge fined a group of Trump lawyers $50k each for filing meritless and mistake-strewn lawsuit against Hillary Clinton


Trump's lawyers accused Clinton and dozens of others of a vast conspiracy in a failed case. A judge slapped them with fines for misusing the courts.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 13, 2022)

The opening clip was really interesting IMO. It was almost like the guy doing the interview didn't read the environment, those people were in a full on cult revival torch mob mode.


----------



## printer (Nov 14, 2022)

*Supreme Court clears way for Jan. 6 panel to access records of Arizona GOP chair *
The Supreme Court on Monday cleared the way for the House panel investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection to access phone records belonging to the Arizona Republican Party’s chairwoman.

The brief order was unsigned, but conservative Justices Clarence Thomas and Samuel Alito indicated they would have granted the request for relief filed by Kelli Ward, the GOP chairwoman, and her husband.

The Jan. 6 panel — which has subpoenaed T-Mobile, Ward’s phone carrier — has expressed interest in her role as a phony pro-Trump elector following his loss in Arizona during the 2020 election.

Ward and her husband, Michael Ward, were among a group of 11 Arizonans who signed a fake election certificate purporting to show that former President Trump won the state.

The couple sought emergency relief in the Supreme Court after lower courts denied their bid to shield the records that congressional investigators are pursuing as part of their probe of last year’s pro-Trump riot at the Capitol.

The Jan. 6 House committee has described the multi-state attempt to put forth fake Trump electors as central to the effort to overturn Trump’s defeat, which eventually led to the riot.

The Wards, for their part, have portrayed the Jan. 6 investigation as politically motivated, and told the justices in court papers that their case carried “profound precedential implications” for the constitutional right to free political association.

Last month, a divided panel on the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 9th Circuit voted 2-1 to deny the Wards’ request for an order barring T-Mobile from complying with the Jan. 6 panel’s subpoena for records spanning the run-up to the Nov. 2020 election through January 2021.

Earlier in the case, a federal judge in Arizona rejected the Wards’ request to quash the subpoena, prompting their unsuccessful appeal.








Supreme Court clears way for Jan. 6 panel to access records of Arizona GOP chair


The Supreme Court on Monday cleared the way for the House panel investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection to access phone records belonging to the Arizona Republican Party’s chairwoman. The brie…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2022)

OMG! Check this sound byte out..I thought he was going to cry.









Mike Pence sits down with ABC News to discuss Jan. 6 riots


"It angered me." Former Vice President Mike Pence spoke with ABC's David Muir about the Jan. 6 riots, expressing how he felt when former President Donald Trump posted to Twitter that Pence "didn't have the courage to do what should have been done."




www.wmur.com


----------



## printer (Nov 14, 2022)

*Trump failed to comply with Jan. 6 committee subpoena to testify, panel says*
Former U.S. president Donald Trump has failed to comply with a subpoena issued by the congressional committee investigating his supporters' attack on the U.S. Capitol last year, the panel said on Monday.

The Jan. 6 select committee announced on Oct. 21 that it had sent a subpoena to Trump requiring documents be submitted by Nov. 4 and for him to appear for deposition testimony beginning on or about Nov. 14.

On Nov. 4, it said it had agreed to give Trump an extension before producing the documents after hearing from one of his attorneys. But the panel said then that it wanted the documents the next week and that the Nov. 14 deadline remained in place.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592303933602791424
"The truth is that Donald Trump, like several of his closest allies, is hiding from the Select Committee's investigation and refusing to do what more than a thousand other witnesses have done," Committee Chair Bennie Thompson and Vice-Chair Liz Cheney said in a statement.

Trump filed a lawsuit on Friday seeking to avoid being compelled to testify or provide any documentation to the congressional panel.

The committee has held a series of hearings as it seeks to make its case to the public that Trump was largely responsible for the deadly assault on Congress while lawmakers met to formally declare his loss to Democrat Joe Biden.

The panel has not said how it will proceed if Trump disregards the subpoena request.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/trump-jan-6-committee-subpoena-1.6651554


----------



## HGCC (Nov 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> OMG! Check this sound byte out..I thought he was going to cry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing a woman's ankle makes that fuckin weirdo cry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2022)

Now here is a guy Garland takes seriously. Donald's Georgia trial will be on TV, federal trials are not, and it will make all the difference to his TV watching base. Garland will indict him over the documents and obstruction before Georgia indicts him over election crimes and possible conspiracy over the fake electors too. If he's in federal custody, he could well show up in Georgia in orange, chains and on TV, with bad hair.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592217626599907328


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now here is a guy Garland takes seriously. Donald's Georgia trial will be on TV, federal trials are not, and it will make all the difference to his TV watching base. Garland will indict him over the documents and obstruction before Georgia indicts him over election crimes and possible conspiracy over the fake electors too. If he's in federal custody, he could well show up in Georgia in orange, chains and on TV, with bad hair.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592217626599907328


… with worse hair?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … with worse hair?


Where he's going, they might not even allow combs! I'm just saying if Garland indicts him, he has a speedy trial (it's simple and he has no defense), the cuffs will go on in court upon conviction. Who knows, fate may grant us Donald in federal custody when he appears for his plea hearing in Georgia, or perhaps when he shows up for the TV trial a few weeks later. Remember truth has been much stranger than fiction lately and ya can't make this stuff up, though I try!  I think someone engaged a probability drive near earth and I expect to see whales falling from the sky.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Where he's going, they might not even allow combs! I'm just saying if Garland indicts him, he has a speedy trial (it's simple and he has no defense), the cuffs will go on in court upon conviction. Who knows, fate may grant us Donald in federal custody when he appears for his plea hearing in Georgia, or perhaps when he shows up for the TV trial a few weeks later. Remember truth has been much stranger than fiction lately and ya can't make this stuff up, though I try!  I think someone engaged a probability drive near earth and I expect to see whales falling from the sky.


If so, I do so hope that they find McCarthy hugging the insurrection tarbaby!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If so, I do so hope that they find McCarthy hugging the insurrection tarbaby!


With this election result in the house I doubt he will be visiting Donald in the big house now. I wouldn't be surprised to see Nancy as speaker with a minority, if idiots like MTG make sanity impossible inside the GOP. We will see, but it might be down to one or two seats in the house and moderates will have as much control as the nutcases, more so, because they can align with the democrats and compromise with them. Nancy is an expert at such governance and votes might not be along party lines with the GOP, especially when Trump is removed from the scene.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2022)

*Trump's Legal Hellscape: DOJ Vet On Busting Jan. 6 Subpoena Delay Tactic*

70,362 views Nov 15, 2022
As Donald Trump ignores the Jan. 6 committee’s subpoena deadline and indicates in a lawsuit he has no intention to testify, DOJ veteran Neal Katyal joins MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber on what he calls Trump’s “delay motion.” Katyal arguing the Senate should make “immediate emergency plans to take over this investigation” as it looks like the House will change leadership, adding: “The truth has not been told.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2022)

Do a Grand jury and court of law have the right Mike? What part of congressional oversight don't you understand?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593006037678067712


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do a Grand jury and court of law have the right Mike? What part of congressional oversight don't you understand?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593006037678067712


He learned from the best.


----------



## printer (Nov 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do a Grand jury and court of law have the right Mike? What part of congressional oversight don't you understand?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593006037678067712


Easy to say now the Republicans have the House.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2022)

Since time is short, they’re spreading the load to get some of it done. Those legislators need to get stomped for flouting the subpoenas. I especially wanna see McCarthy face the music. 









Jan. 6 panel forms subcommittee on criminal referrals, unresolved subpoenas


The House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol has established a subcommittee to craft possible criminal referrals and examine “all outstanding issues” facing the panel a…



thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

The lapdog VP’s sanctimonious hypocrisy on crisp display.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593587188884701184


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2022)

folks are becoming fed up with the usual obstruction 









Justice Department accuses Trump of ‘shell game’ with Mar-a-Lago documents


Prosecutors, Trump battle over claims many seized records were personal, but also covered by executive privilege.




www.politico.com


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2022)

*Man who blamed Trump’s ‘orders’ for Jan. 6 riot sentenced*








Man who blamed Trump’s ‘orders’ for Jan. 6 riot sentenced


WASHINGTON (AP) — A federal judge on Friday sentenced an Ohio man who claimed he was only “following presidential orders” from Donald Trump when he stormed the U.S. Capitol to 3 years in prison. Dustin Byron Thompson was convicted in April by a jury that took less than three hours to reject his...




apnews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … with worse hair?





Seems like a lot of trouble..he'll shave it like the other badasses.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> folks are becoming fed up with the usual obstruction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fvcker can spin anything..he makes a statement, then using last word he spins into a new topic. In professional sales I've never run across anyone like him.


----------



## printer (Nov 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That fvcker can spin anything..he makes a statement, then using last word he spins into a new topic. In professional sales I've never run across anyone like him.


Wonder if they play spin the bottle in prison? Might have to be a plastic bottle though.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That fvcker can spin anything..he makes a statement, then using last word he spins into a new topic. In professional sales I've never run across anyone like him.


I knew a guy. He was a real (tos violation).


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2022)

printer said:


> Wonder if they play spin the bottle in prison? Might have to be a plastic bottle though.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That fvcker can spin anything..he makes a statement, then using last word he spins into a new topic. In professional sales I've never run across anyone like him.


trump’s A,B C’s of sales:

Always Be Conning.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 19, 2022)

With the GOP House caucus going full bore after Hunter Biden will help the Dems in 2024. It will show that the GOP is unable to lead but just waste time and $$$$ to feed their illiterate cult followers. The average American would rather see them try to get something done constructive. Now we have Bengahzi 2.0. When Trump gets indicted his cult people will cry foul. Hopefully they put him in a cell with a few of his J6 criminals. They can have a prison love fest with their Cult leader.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

Looks like Jack's people are gonna be busy with this stuff, though they probably know a lot already, but this might fill in some blanks. Meanwhile when they are chewing through that mountain, the "A" team will be nailing Donald's ass for the much simpler and easier top-secret documents and obstruction. By the time they start trying his cronies Donald will already be in prison, or the next best thing Uncle Sam can arrange. When his cronies arrive in prison over J6 Donald can show them the ropes. With the Kingpin gone for good, the only ones for Donald's cronies and minions to sell out for a deal are republican politicans in congress.

I don't think Jack is gonna stop at Donald and his cronies though, he will go for congressional conspirators too, Jack could end up giving the democrats the majority in the house by taking out a few assholes over J6, or at least make them sweat fucking bullets for 2 years, they know what they did. When they see Donald go down it will get them thinking and the more who go down when Jack gets rolling, the more they will think twice. It's not like there wasn't a lot of crime by a lot of republicans and we only know the tip of the iceberg, Jack will know much more when they start squealing for deals.









Jan. 6 Committee Will Release “All The Evidence” Before GOP Takes Control of House







www.dailykos.com





*Jan. 6 Committee Will Release “All The Evidence” Before GOP Takes Control of House*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594362171441676288
Washington — Democratic Rep. Zoe Lofgren, a member of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, assault on the U.S. Capitol, said Sunday that the panel will release "all the evidence" it has collected over the course of its probe "within a month," before Republicans take control of the House.

In an interview with "Face the Nation," Lofgren stressed that the House select committee is conducting its own investigation and not sharing information with the Justice Department. But, with the committee set to dissolve at the end of this Congress, the California Democrat said the panel will make public all evidence it assembled along with a report of its findings.

"Within a month, the public will have everything that we've found, all the evidence. For good or ill," Lofgren told "Face the Nation." "And I think we've, as we've shown in our hearings, made a compelling presentation that the former president was at the center of the effort to overturn a duly elected election, assembled the mob, sent it over to Congress to try and interfere with the peaceful transfer of power. It's pretty shocking."

This is great news and will likely accomplish two things: First, it will lay out all of TFG’s crimes to the public, preparing one and all for his coming indictment(s). Second, it will allow Special Prosecutor Jack Smith to take the ball and run with it, so to speak. House GOPosaurs will probably shut down the Jan. 6 Committee, but with this comprehensive evidence dump, it won’t matter — their work will live on.

TFG is screwed. Please let’s arrest him ASAP.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

Before the republicans take over congress, they are gonna face a shit storm. Donald's indictment over the documents and obstruction and his call to arms for the magats in congress. Then there is the coming HUGE public evidence drop, that Jack will lap up. Then while they are sitting in the new congress, many might be called before grand juries or have FBI interviews. Then there is Georgia and Donald's TV trial there with republican witnesses and Lindsey vulnerable to indictment there too. The news will be busy leading up to the holidays and Donald could have a "Jack in the box" as an early Christmas present! He might not be alone either, there are minions and lawyers involved too over the documents case, all who will squeal for deals, but they might not be required, since it's open and shut.

That's why I don't think Jack will take long indicting Donald, maybe he will wait until after the Georgia run off. The homework has been done and it is a simple cut and dried case, both for the documents and obstruction, open and shut, slam dunk. The trial should not take long, and I figure the judge will set aside a week or two for it after reviewing the evidence and the possible defenses. The verdict won't take long, and the cuffs will go on upon conviction. I hope he freaks out when they try to put the bracelets on him, and they have to wrestle the fucker to the floor thrashing and screaming. They are unlikely to be gold plated cuffs either.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope he freaks out when they try to put the bracelets on him, and they have to wrestle the fucker to the floor thrashing and screaming. They are unlikely to be gold plated cuffs either.


he's a fat 78 year old fuck whose only exercise is waddling around a golf course getting on and off a cart....i doubt they'll have to wrestle him to the floor...but it would be ok with me if they did it anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he's a fat 78 year old fuck whose only exercise is waddling around a golf course getting on and off a cart....i doubt they'll have to wrestle him to the floor...but it would be ok with me if they did it anyway.


The judge will look him in the eye and say, you have been tried fairly and treated no differently than any other defendant before this court. That includes cuffing upon conviction, it is standard operating procedure for someone facing decades in federal prison because many do freak out upon conviction, they already know the sentence range and for Trump it will be very high over the documents and obstruction cases. You have not seen freaking out yet and once indicted the DC judge will own his ass and muzzle him, he could end up in jail before his trial.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The judge will look him in the eye and say, *you have been tried fairly and treated no differently than any other defendant before this court. *That includes cuffing upon conviction, it is standard operating procedure for someone facing decades in federal prison because many do freak out upon conviction, they already know the sentence range and for Trump it will be very high over the documents and obstruction cases. You have not seen freaking out yet and once indicted the DC judge will own his ass and muzzle him, he could end up in jail before his trial.


Witch hunt! Horribly partisan! Unprecedented miscarriage of justice! Weaponized judge of The Godless Left! You don’t have a country any more!!1! Donate at mylegaldefense dot com!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Witch hunt! Horribly partisan! Unprecedented miscarriage of justice! Weaponized judge of The Godless Left! You don’t have a country any more!!1! Donate at mylegaldefense dot com!


Muzzled by order of the court, present your evidence or STFU, remanded until sentencing to the DC jail, living at Mar a largo he is used to cockroaches and bedbugs, or so I have read.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Witch hunt! Horribly partisan! Unprecedented miscarriage of justice! Weaponized judge of The Godless Left! You don’t have a country any more!!1! Donate at mylegaldefense dot com!


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 21, 2022)

I think a big scarlet "L" should be a part of his life time punishment. Literally make him wear it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5229235


that explains his trouble with water


----------



## Offmymeds (Nov 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> folks are becoming fed up with the usual obstruction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't stop laughing at the absurdity of his legal arguments. There will be more lawyer sanctions.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I think a big scarlet "L" should be a part of his life time punishment. Literally make him wear it.


I think it belongs tattooed on his forehead


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Can't stop laughing at the absurdity of his legal arguments. There will be more lawyer sanctions.


Those absurdities have been effective stalling tactics. He is quite good at running the clock out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I think a big scarlet "L" should be a part of his life time punishment. Literally make him wear it.


How about MORON fire branded into his forehead in 2" high letters! No need though, he will be in a cage, and I don't think a gilded one either, until removed in a bag. I think it is gonna happen a lot faster than most people think too, the trial won't take long, there is no room to squirm and squeal, he has no defense, and the government has a mountain of evidence and witnesses in the documents and obstruction cases. It is low hanging fruit and Jack will scoop it up to take Donald off the table first, then he goes after everybody else involved in J6 including the magats in congress. We will see, but if Jack goes where the evidence leads and lots of rats looking for deals guide him and reveal more crimes by others. Who knows where it might lead as he hands shit off to other teams of prosecutors at the DOJ for crimes uncovered not associated with J6. They are republicans and when Jack rolls over a few rocks all kinds of slimy things will wiggle in the bright sunlight.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2022)

*Jan. 6 rioter who filmed Pelosi laptop theft jailed after jury convicts her on 6 counts*








Jan. 6 rioter who filmed Pelosi laptop theft jailed after jury convicts her on 6 counts


Jurors deadlocked on two counts against Riley Williams, including a charge alleging she aided and abetted the theft of a laptop from Nancy Pelosi's office.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 21, 2022)

doublejj said:


> *Jan. 6 rioter who filmed Pelosi laptop theft jailed after jury convicts her on 6 counts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn't seen that video before. That guy filming fangasming over whoever that right wing blogger is made me chuckle.


----------



## printer (Nov 22, 2022)

*Graham testifies before Georgia grand jury in 2020 election probe*
Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) on Tuesday testified before a Fulton County, Ga., special grand jury probing 2020 election interference in the state after a months-long attempt to avoid appearing.

Graham, an ally of former President Trump, had cited constitutional arguments as he sought to block a subpoena from the Fulton County district attorney, but the Supreme Court earlier this month paved the way for Graham’s testimony.

“Today, Senator Graham appeared before the Fulton County Special Grand Jury for just over two hours and answered all questions,” Graham’s office said in a statement. “The Senator feels he was treated with respect, professionalism and courtesy. Out of respect for the grand jury process he will not comment on the substance of the questions.”

A judge in July approved the subpoena from District Attorney Fani Willis (D), who expressed interest in hearing from Graham about calls he made to Georgia’s top elections official, Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R), following the 2020 presidential election.
Raffensperger, who has also testified before the grand jury, claimed Graham suggested to him that he should discard some ballots during one of the calls. Graham has denied Raffensperger’s account.

In a separate call, Trump pressed Raffensperger following the election to “find” the roughly 11,000 votes required to overturn President Biden’s victory in the state, a request Raffensperger resisted as he voiced disagreement with Trump’s unfounded claims of mass electoral fraud.
Graham looked to quash Willis’s subpoena, citing the Constitution’s Speech and Debate Clause, which provides some protections for lawmakers in testifying, among other arguments.

A federal trial judge in September shielded Graham from testifying in fact-finding inquiries related to election procedures and allegations of voter fraud in the state, ruling it constituted “protected legislative activity,” but otherwise allowed his appearance to move forward.

Graham appealed the ruling to an Atlanta-based federal appeals court, but a panel affirmed the prior decision and indicated the South Carolina Republican could object to specific questions in the lower court.

Graham then sought emergency relief from the Supreme Court, but the justices rebuffed his request while indicating that constitutional guardrails should apply in his appearance.

His appearance on Tuesday marks the latest Trump ally to testify before the grand jury. Others include Rudy Giuliani, other pro-Trump attorneys and former White House chief of staff Mark Meadows.


Willis has previously indicated charges in the criminal probe may come before the end of the calendar year.








Graham testifies before Georgia grand jury in 2020 election probe


Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) on Tuesday testified before a Fulton County, Ga., special grand jury probing 2020 election interference in the state after a months-long attempt to avoid appearing. Gra…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2022)

*1/6 Cmte. Has Already Written 8 Chapters Of Final Report Says Hugo Lowell*

5,955 views Nov 22, 2022
The 1/6 Committee is expected to deliver their final report soon just as the DOJ’s investigation into Donald Trump is heating up. The Guardian’s Hugo Lowell and Former U.S. Attorney Joyce Vance join Katie Phang to discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Of course, she wants to take the focus off republican house members and senators who were involved in the coup attempt and put the blame all on Trump. It's only the report though and all the evidence and Trumps taxes too could be released to the public by congress. Jack will draw his own conclusions and have his own theory of the case and it might include some elected republican politicans, particularly those who sought pardons. Jack could upset the balance of power by indicting congress people and even a senator or two over J6.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595533228323983360


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Getting close to a thousand magats who stormed the capitol, how many will Jack end up snagging over the next couple of years? Jack might even look into DeJoy and the USPS scam to suppress the mail in vote, Donald could even rat him out. There will be many investigations of corruption and other things that happened during the Trump administration. Everyone who cuts a deal with Jack has to confess their crimes and tell of any other crimes they have knowledge of, and they are republicans.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595549029479452673


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

On the other hand, she could be manically focused on getting Trumps ass for J6, but Jack has Donald's nuts in a vice already and soon will have his ass.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595612213125214210


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2022)

Whoever Merrill Matthews is, they're a ham handed troll. Why would the DOJ bother with the 14th amendment, when they have an iron bound criminal case against him? actually, multiple criminal cases against him...sounds like wishful thinking on Matthews part...
https://thehill.com/opinion/white-house/3747383-could-merrick-garland-use-the-fourteenth-amendment-to-bar-trump-from-the-presidency/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Whoever Merrill Matthews is, they're a ham handed troll. Why would the DOJ bother with the 14th amendment, when they have an iron bound criminal case against him? actually, multiple criminal cases against him...sounds like wishful thinking on Matthews part...
> https://thehill.com/opinion/white-house/3747383-could-merrick-garland-use-the-fourteenth-amendment-to-bar-trump-from-the-presidency/


It might be a byproduct of his convictions over J6 anyway. Donald will die in prison over the secret documents alone and Biden would love to run against him from his cell in federal prison, if the base nominated him. Even if he won, his administration would be run from the big house and not the white house, and even before that they could pull the rug out from under him using his convictions over J6. His support among the republican base is falling away and more will once he is indicted, more still when he is convicted. Donald will be under the federal DC judge's control from the moment he pleads until the trial and sentencing. once indicted he might not even make bail, not many do who are charged with this kind of crime facing this kind of time with this amount of evidence against them. If he is released, he will have conditions that he dare not violate or he will go to jail and calling this judge corrupt outside court and making unfounded accusations will see him hauled back before the judge. Donald is gonna have one Hulluva Christmas I figure and if he is lucky enough to be released after indictment he had better watch what he tweets.

There is no special provision under the law for ex-presidents and once the machine gets ahold of Donald, he will be treated like any other citizen, no better no worse, it will be a shock to him and many. Where they will cage him is about the only mystery left.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2022)

never mind the laptop; it’s time to find out about the wheel. 









1/6 panel to interview ex-Secret Service agent Tony Ornato


WASHINGTON (AP) — The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol is expected to interview former Secret Service agent Tony Ornato on Tuesday about Donald Trump's actions on the day of the insurrection, according to a person familiar with the matter.




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> never mind the laptop; it’s time to find out about the wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They want the TV footage of the testimony so they can dump it to the public with the rest of the evidence before the congress changes hands.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They want the TV footage of the testimony so they can dump it to the public with the rest of the evidence before the congress changes hands.


while the article mentions the steering wheel incident, I suspect that the missing texts are the meat of the thing. That proves that the high crimes etc. were not confined to a core group of half a dozen plus that man. 

(pic here of a hornets’ nest with a bow on it)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> while the article mentions the steering wheel incident, I suspect that the missing texts are the meat of the thing. That proves that the high crimes etc. were not confined to a core group of half a dozen plus that man.
> 
> (pic here of a hornets’ nest with a bow on it)


That's the rest of the evidence part, but this is partly politics and that means TV, Jack and their bosses could be interested too and this way they will know along with the press and public. He has probably been talking to a grand jury already, but that is secret, even from their bosses.


----------



## Highway61 (Nov 29, 2022)

Not a good day for the Oath Keepers... Guilty on seditious conspiracy. Plotted ahead of time to overthrow the government by force. And other charges.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2022)

Highway61 said:


> Not a good day for the Oath Keepers... Guilty on seditious conspiracy. Plotted ahead of time to overthrow the government by force. And other charges.



Lose the hat and enjoy prison...

Or maybe strike a deal for less time and start talking about Roger Stone & Michael Flynn.

How stupid can you be to storm the Capitol over an obvious lie?


----------



## Highway61 (Nov 29, 2022)

Meanwhile, an unindicted co-conspirator is living large in Florida on government subsidies.


----------



## topcat (Nov 29, 2022)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 5231960
> Lose the hat and enjoy prison...
> 
> Or maybe strike a deal for less time and start talking about Roger Stone & Michael Flynn.
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

*How Seditious Conspiracy Verdict Gives DOJ ‘Stronger Hand’ For Future Cases*

10,176 views Nov 29, 2022
“All of those defendants who are facing seditious conspiracy charges now have to look at this verdict and think that the likelihood of their conviction has just gone up,” says former U.S. attorney Barbara McQuade.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2022)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 5231960
> Lose the hat and enjoy prison...
> 
> Or maybe strike a deal for less time and start talking about Roger Stone & Michael Flynn.
> ...


he's stupid, but not in the way you mean...he knew that the lies were lies, and helped to spread them, because this gave them what they so desperately wanted to believe would fix their broken, fucked up lives, a reason to purge all those they blame for their own failings.
they were going to put brown and black people in their places, and if liberals didn't like it, they would get a piece, too.
they were going to be guaranteed that they could have whatever weapons they needed to overcome the feelings of inadequacy they felt from having fucking pinky dicks...they were never going to be told they had to wear a mask again.
thats what they stormed the capitol for, they could have give a fuck less who won the elections, they just wanted to get their fascist on, and trump was all too happy to promise them that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he's stupid, but not in the way you mean...he knew that the lies were lies, and helped to spread them, because this gave them what they so desperately wanted to believe would fix their broken, fucked up lives, a reason to purge all those they blame for their own failings.
> they were going to put brown and black people in their places, and if liberals didn't like it, they would get a piece, too.
> they were going to be guaranteed that they could have whatever weapons they needed to overcome the feelings of inadequacy they felt from having fucking pinky dicks...they were never going to be told they had to wear a mask again.
> thats what they stormed the capitol for, they could have give a fuck less who won the elections, they just wanted to get their fascist on, and trump was all too happy to promise them that


Their problem was a lack of intelligence, both the information kind and the brains kind! One eyed Elmer is a good example of such a moron, the fact that he is also a racist, fascist antisocial asshole helps too. His own kid ratted him out and he threatened to murder him if he squealed FFS. I wonder if they rate a supermax and is Colorado their next federal residence?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

Glenn is getting happier by the day, and I figure when Donald is convicted, he is gonna party and so will others, including a few here perhaps! Another party on sentencing day too!






*Jury convicts Oath Keepers of seditious conspiracy, obstructing official proceedings & other crimes*

12,912 views Nov 29, 2022
A federal jury in Washington, DC, has convicted the head of the Oath Keepers, Elmer Stewart Rhodes, and four other defendants of multiple federal felonies for their attack on the US Capitol on January 6, 2021. The two leaders of the Oath Keepers, Rhodes and Kelly Meggs, were convicted of a rarely used criminal charge - seditious conspiracy. 

This video discusses why these guilty verdicts are so important as federal prosecutors prepare to try future seditious conspiracy cases against additional members of the Oath Keepers, members of the Proud Boys and others.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2022)

*Lingering Questions About Secret Service On Jan. 6 Bring Trump Official Back To Committee*

11,108 views Nov 30, 2022
Carol Leonnig, investigative reporter for the Washington Post, talks with Alex Wagner about Tony Ornato, former Secret Service agent turned Trump official, returning to give more testimony to the January 6th Committee after other reporting and witness testimony raised new questions about the role of the Secret Service on January 6th and what Ornato might know about Donald Trump's actions that day.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 29, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they could have whatever weapons they needed to overcome the feelings of inadequacy they felt from having fucking pinky dicks...


The Oath Keepers should be required by law to change their name to the Pinky Swears.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he's stupid, but not in the way you mean...he knew that the lies were lies, and helped to spread them, because this gave them what they so desperately wanted to believe would fix their broken, fucked up lives, a reason to purge all those they blame for their own failings.
> they were going to put brown and black people in their places, and if liberals didn't like it, they would get a piece, too.
> they were going to be guaranteed that they could have whatever weapons they needed to overcome the feelings of inadequacy they felt from having fucking pinky dicks...they were never going to be told they had to wear a mask again.
> thats what they stormed the capitol for, they could have give a fuck less who won the elections, they just wanted to get their fascist on, and trump was all too happy to promise them that


These guys are stupid on a variety of levels. 

Originally an anti government farcical militia group that formed early in the Obama administration. No doubt irritated by a black president as the head of state as they totally latched on to Trump as soon as he came down that elevator in 2015 spewing his racist and xenophobic nonsense about Mexicans and Muslims.

Trump became their quasi-Hitler/Mussolini and whatever he said became their prime directive.
"Stand back and stand by" during the debate with Biden came to fruition on January 6th. All these militia groups are domestic terrorists and serve no useful purpose whatsoever. I hope the judge maxes out the sentences on behalf of the cops they attacked that day. They are nothing more than bullies with guns and their crybaby lawyers on TV yesterday were sickening. Disappointed in the verdict? Most of America was far more disappointed about January 6th, 2021.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2022)

Bad Karma said:


> The Oath Keepers should be required by law to change their name to the Pinky Swears.


As an organization they lacked intelligence, the information kind and the brains kind.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2022)

*The son of militia leader Stewart Rhodes spent years plotting to help his family escape from his father's control. Now that the elder Rhodes faces decades in prison, the rest of the family is rebuilding their lives.*

The time had come. It was a dreary February day in 2018. Dakota had it all planned out.
His mother and five younger siblings were in the truck - some of them crouched out of sight on the floor.









Stewart Rhodes' son: ‘How I escaped my father’s militia’


Militia leader Stewart Rhodes could face two decades in prison. It took his son years to escape him.



www.bbc.com


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2022)

Posts distort Rep. Adam Schiff’s comments on Jan. 6 evidence


CLAIM: U.S. Rep. Adam Schiff said the Jan. 6 committee will “scrub” evidence before the Republicans take control of the House next year. AP’S ASSESSMENT: Missing context.




apnews.com


----------



## printer (Dec 1, 2022)

*McCarthy indicates Republicans plan to investigate Jan. 6 panel*
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) is asking the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021 attack at the Capitol to preserve all its documents, saying the coming Republican majority plans to review its work. 

“It is imperative that all information collected be preserved not just for institutional prerogatives but for transparency to the American people,” McCarthy wrote in a letter to Committee Chair Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.).

“The American people have a right to know that the allegations you have made are supported by the facts and to be able to view the transcripts.”

It’s a threat that in many ways rings hollow for a panel who is weeks away from releasing to the public a massive report covering its more than yearlong investigation, including the release of more than 1,000 interviews with witnesses. 

Thompson told reporters late Wednesday that everything would be “not just preserved, but made available to the public.”

He also noted that McCarthy withdrew several appointments to the committee after House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) rejected two of his picks.

“He had a chance to have members on the committee. So he had a chance to come and testify before the committee. So I think the horse has left the barn. And we will do our work, we will end Dec. 31. If he wants to conduct whatever he wants as Speaker, it’s his choice. But we sunset Dec. 31. He can read the report. We won’t have anything in our possession after Dec. 31,” Thompson said.

“The subpoena I signed for him to come and testify before the committee will be part of the record.”

The warning from McCarthy comes as the panel is set to meet Friday to evaluate how to deal with the five GOP lawmakers who failed to comply with their subpoenas, a group that includes McCarthy. 

That meeting will also cover whether to make criminal referrals to the Justice Department. Recommendations could cover anyone involved in the scheme to keep former President Trump in power, but it would also include additional contempt of Congress referrals for those who defied the panel when it compelled their testimony. 

The committee, and later the full House, made four such referrals to the Justice Department, which chose to pursue charges in two cases: against former Trump adviser Stephen Bannon and former White House trade adviser Peter Navarro.








McCarthy indicates Republicans plan to investigate Jan. 6 panel


House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) is asking the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, attack at the Capitol to preserve all its documents, saying the coming Republica…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2022)

printer said:


> *McCarthy indicates Republicans plan to investigate Jan. 6 panel*
> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) is asking the House committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021 attack at the Capitol to preserve all its documents, saying the coming Republican majority plans to review its work.
> 
> “It is imperative that all information collected be preserved not just for institutional prerogatives but for transparency to the American people,” McCarthy wrote in a letter to Committee Chair Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-Miss.).
> ...


what a waste of everybody’s time


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> what a waste of everybody’s time


yup, and the democrats have to hammer that home every day the republicans insist on wasting time and money on revenge...EVERY FUCKING DAY...every day they waste on Hunter's laptop, Hillary's emails, ever persecution they try to perpetrate, has to be called out publicly, loudly, and repeatedly, and fought tooth and nail.
give them absolutely nothing, not even the sweat off of our balls, it's too good for them.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yup, and the democrats have to hammer that home every day the republicans insist on wasting time and money on revenge...EVERY FUCKING DAY...every day they waste on Hunter's laptop, Hillary's emails, ever persecution they try to perpetrate, has to be called out publicly, loudly, and repeatedly, and fought tooth and nail.
> give them absolutely nothing, not even the sweat off of our balls, it's too good for them.


my Scrotus is too appealing.


----------



## printer (Dec 1, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> what a waste of everybody’s time


"But the J6 committee left out the alternative facts."


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2022)

printer said:


> "But the J6 committee left out the alternative facts."


I do hope they release video of some of the late testifiers, like Ornato.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 1, 2022)

Imagine if Republicans controlled the house the past 4 years. There would have been no congressional oversight of trump’s final 2 years and no investigation of the January 6 attack.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2022)

House January 6 committee has decided to make criminal referrals, chairman says


The House select committee investigating the January 6, 2021, attack on the US Capitol has decided to make criminal referrals to the Department of Justice, the panel's chairman, Rep. Bennie Thompson, told reporters Tuesday.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> House January 6 committee has decided to make criminal referrals, chairman says
> 
> 
> The House select committee investigating the January 6, 2021, attack on the US Capitol has decided to make criminal referrals to the Department of Justice, the panel's chairman, Rep. Bennie Thompson, told reporters Tuesday.
> ...


bout time...


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 6, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> his profile is gone.


I always thought that 'guy' was a lady. seriously.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 8, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 10, 2022)

Some people are started to rack up some serious time.

https://apnews.com/article/capitol-siege-violence-riots-tennessee-united-states-government-15e04d7da99e269e18567f385cddc101?utm_source=ForYou&utm_medium=HomePage&utm_id=Taboola



> WASHINGTON (AP) — A Tennessee man who authorities say came to Washington ahead of the Jan. 6, 2021, riot prepared for violence in a car full of weapons and assaulted officers who were trying to defend the Capitol was sentenced Friday to more than five years behind bars.
> 
> Ronald Sandlin, 35, of Millington, Tennessee, pleaded guilty in September to conspiracy to obstruct an official proceeding and assaulting, resisting, or impeding officers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5237595


i don't like her very much, but i respect her and Kinzinger more than all the rest of the party put together. they at least had to balls to say that this shit was wrong, and are trying to make it right, while the rest of the party is busy trying to cover their own asses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't like her very much, but i respect her and Kinzinger more than all the rest of the party put together. they at least had to balls to say that this shit was wrong, and are trying to make it right, while the rest of the party is busy trying to cover their own asses.


You don't need to be in lock step or even like the ideology of others, but the larger cause in this case is an attack on America, or the idea of America as a constitutional democracy, it's founding ethos. When the country is attacked patriots fight for it, be they democrats, independents or republicans, in the trenches or at the polls.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

Conspiring to obstruct an official proceeding might be a charge brought against some in congress too, those conspiring with the WH and making and taking calls from there on the day.






*Why 'Obstructing An Official Proceeding' Is Important To Keep An Eye On*

Rachel Maddow explains what is at stake in the legal wrangling over the charge of obstructing an official proceeding for the prosecution of January 6th rioters and potentially even Donald Trump and his aides


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Conspiring to obstruct an official proceeding might be a charge brought against some in congress too, those conspiring with the WH and making and taking calls from there on the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true, but i also see a conspiracy charge coming too as well


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> true, but i also see a conspiracy charge coming too as well


From what I've seen of the public facing evidence and text messages, I'd say Jack has cause to look a lot deeper. With the Kingpin gone early over the documents, the only ones left to sell out will be congress people, that's how Jack gets inside private meetings at the WH.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2022)

Looks like October 13 was not the last public hearing after all. There will be one aired Monday December 19, 1pm Eastern/ 10am Pacific, in probable response to the new text-message evidence. They also plan to vote on criminal referrals in the runup to the publication of their report on Wednesday December 21. 

Will be wild!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Looks like October 13 was not the last public hearing after all. There will be one aired Monday December 19, 1pm Eastern/ 10am Pacific, in probable response to the new text-message evidence. They also plan to vote on criminal referrals in the runup to the publication of their report on Wednesday December 21.
> 
> Will be wild!


Mark only handed over less than half the messages and I dunno about emails, then there are internal memos and such. I think he might be cooperating or will, his lawyer must have told him his only hope was to get in early and rat everybody out he can! It would be the only ethical and viable advice for his client, if he wanted to keep him from dying in prison. He clamed up for a reason and cutting a deal and talking to the DOJ might be the reason they never bothered prosecuting him over the subpoenas.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2022)

"It could very well be": Jan. 6 committee teases new evidence ahead of final hearing


"It could be evidence that we have not shared in the hearings. It could very well be.”




www.axios.com




to see meme, hit reply


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2022)

was this posted? In case it wasn’t …









Jan. 6 panel to vote on urging DOJ to prosecute Trump on at least three criminal charges


The report that the select panel is expected to consider on Monday afternoon reflects some recommendations from a subcommittee that evaluated potential referrals.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> was this posted? In case it wasn’t …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is no surprise and those indictments will come a long time after the documents case puts him away and the Georgia trial is done. I'm more interested to see if there will be other referrals, particularly congressional ones for J6. I think they will leave that in Jack's hands though, the text messages they will release are a roadmap to prosecution along with King Rat Mark squealing on as many of them as he can, to get as much time off as he can. Donald is done and there will be no deals for his ass, except for Mark perhaps, congressional asses are the most valuable ones to Jack I'll bet, Merrick too. It makes sense for Mark to get a deal and to desperately want one, SOP for the DOJ is they have to confess ALL of their crimes and any other crimes by others they have knowledge of, and Mark knows of many.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2022)

On the one hand, would an ordinary person get this?



https://www.newsmax.com/amp/newsfront/trump-taxes-fec/2022/12/16/id/1100855/



On the other, its overall effect will be


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I hadn't seen that video before. That guy filming fangasming over whoever that right wing blogger is made me chuckle.
> 
> View attachment 5229314


I hope they took urine and feces samples for FBI to run DNA. The testing is so sophisticated now, the ol' pc is spitting out images and familial names.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I hope they took urine and feces samples for FBI to run DNA. The testing is so sophisticated now, the ol' pc is spitting out images and familial names.


It is so gross. You have to wonder if it was someone who was just so worked up that they had to take a dump. I know that according to at least a couple books/movies out there burglars will find themselves needing to crap during a break-in. Or were they just actual shit heads that thought they were sending a message.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I hope they took urine and feces samples for FBI to run DNA. The testing is so sophisticated now, the ol' pc is spitting out images and familial names.


Isn’t that a website? No.2andMe


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2022)

i just asked this question in another thread, but it got me to thinking....
are pardons granted by a criminal president to co-conspirators valid? 
i know what the RIGHT answer is...but what does the law say?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just asked this question in another thread, but it got me to thinking....
> are pardons granted by a criminal president to co-conspirators valid?
> i know what the RIGHT answer is...but what does the law say?


No they cannot be. If they were, then Joe could call the conservative justices in have them shot and issue pardons. It would be a suicide pact with Trump!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No they cannot be. If they were, then Joe could call the conservative justices in have them shot and issue pardons. It would be a suicide pact with Trump!


the law is the law, and it was written by lawyers...just because something is an obviously RIGHT answer doesn't mean for one second it is the correct answer...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is so gross. You have to wonder if it was someone who was just so worked up that they had to take a dump. I know that according to at least a couple books/movies out there burglars will find themselves needing to crap during a break-in. Or were they just actual shit heads that thought they were sending a message.


Since you brought it up..remember when that astronaut tried to kill her rival? She had a fix to drive straight through without stopping- *diapers*..ummmm, back in 2007.

Captain Nowak, 43, was wearing a trench coat and wig when she was arrested early Monday morning. She told the police she had worn diapers on the journey so that she would not have to stop to use the restroom so she could arrive in time to meet Captain Shipman’s flight at the airport.









Astronaut Charged With Attempted Murder (Published 2007)


Authorities say Capt. Lisa Marie Nowak, a NASA astronaut, attacked a rival for another astronaut’s affection at Orlando International Airport on Monday.




www.nytimes.com




.

Know before you go or go before you go. Truckers do piss bottle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the law is the law, and it was written by lawyers...just because something is an obviously RIGHT answer doesn't mean for one second it is the correct answer...


I has to be logical at least, if they ruled that Trump could pardon himself, then Joe could haul them in shoot them in the head and write his own pardon. Joe wouldn't do it, but Trump would! Donald has not issued any pardons for anybody who could be a witness against him over J6. Flynn, Stone and Bannon were pardoned in exchange for services and because he had to or they would rat him out. Bannon only got his at the last moment, Donald didn't trust him as much as Stone and Flynn, Bannon was involved in J6 because he had to be or Trump would not have pardoned him and he must have something on Donald or Donald would have screwed him over the pardon, it's all transactional with these guys.

Corrupt pardons are a no, it is a crime to take a bribe or favor for one, or have them as a coconspirator in criminal activity. Not much has been ruled by the SCOTUS on pardons because before Trump nobody needed to, nobody abused it like Trump and Obama didn't abuse it at all, he followed an established legal like process that Trump ignored.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Isn’t that a website? No.2andMe


It's a third party company and the results are uncanny- Parabon.






Parabon® Snapshot® DNA Analysis Service - Powered by Parabon NanoLabs







snapshot.parabon-nanolabs.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's a third party company and the results are uncanny- Parabon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a poo joke.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It was a poo joke.


There's no hiding now..camera's everywhere and new DNA technology to ID criminals. The company is actually responsible for identifying cold cases. Unfortunately, it can often be too late- the suspect is deceased.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I has to be logical at least, if they ruled that Trump could pardon himself, then Joe could haul them in shoot them in the head and write his own pardon. Joe wouldn't do it, but Trump would! Donald has not issued any pardons for anybody who could be a witness against him over J6. Flynn, Stone and Bannon were pardoned in exchange for services and because he had to or they would rat him out. Bannon only got his at the last moment, Donald didn't trust him as much as Stone and Flynn, Bannon was involved in J6 because he had to be or Trump would not have pardoned him and he must have something on Donald or Donald would have screwed him over the pardon, it's all transactional with these guys.
> 
> Corrupt pardons are a no, it is a crime to take a bribe or favor for one, or have them as a coconspirator in criminal activity. Not much has been ruled by the SCOTUS on pardons because before Trump nobody needed to, nobody abused it like Trump and Obama didn't abuse it at all, he followed an established legal like process that Trump ignored.


i'm not talking about trump pardoning himself...that's a joke that will never stand...i'm asking are the pardons he probably dispensed to greene, gaetz, meadows, graham et al legitimate, seeing as how they were issued by a criminal to criminal co-conspirators, to cover crimes they were still actively participating in?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not talking about trump pardoning himself...that's a joke that will never stand...i'm asking are the pardons he probably dispensed to greene, gaetz, meadows, graham et al legitimate, seeing as how they were issued by a criminal to criminal co-conspirators, to cover crimes they were still actively participating in?


Like I said, much of pardon law has not been tested, there was no need. Jack would probably challenge them, if he had evidence, Garland would need to approve. This would set future precident so expect the SCOTUS to proceed with caution, it makes new law. If they were ensnared in a J6 conspiracy Trump was part of and pulled out a pocket pardon, there would be a problem!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2022)

They will break the ice with indicting Trump over the documents, it's an easy case and he will go down long before the indictments or trials over J6. I think Jack's focus is now on J6 and on other political players, Donald and his cronies are in the bag. Mark Meadows is the keystone, turn him and conspiracy central falls apart for several conspiracies involving lots of people including elected officials other than Trump.






*John Dean makes prediction about DOJ filing charges against Trump*

37,022 views Dec 18, 2022 #CNN #News
Former Nixon White House counsel and CNN contributor John Dean discusses the January 6th House select committee's potential criminal referrals to the Department of Justice of former President Donald Trump and his allies. #CNN #News


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 5239308
> 
> View attachment 5239307


This gif is riveting; pretty seamless, I can't tell where his breathing begins and ends. When was that? Jutting out his bottom teeth looking like a gorilla or local militia..all that heavy breathing I'm surprised he didn't hyperventilate.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will break the ice with indicting Trump over the documents, it's an easy case and he will go down long before the indictments or trials over J6. I think Jack's focus is now on J6 and on other political players, Donald and his cronies are in the bag. Mark Meadows is the keystone, turn him and conspiracy central falls apart for several conspiracies involving lots of people including elected officials other than Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sure NOW he makes a prediction..sorry predictor window has been closed on Trump & Co.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> This gif is riveting; pretty seamless, I can't tell where his breathing begins and ends. When was that? Jutting out his bottom teeth looking like a gorilla or local militia..all that heavy breathing I'm surprised he didn't hyperventilate.


Lucky find and not sure when. I searched “that man angry” and scored that bit o’ hyperventilation.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Lucky find and not sure when. I searched “that man angry” and scored that bit o’ hyperventilation.


It's pretty fresh; I haven't seen but so him..can you imagine living with that thing?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's pretty fresh; I haven't seen but so him..can you imagine living with that thing?


I have decided I won’t even try. The way he strings words together for pure violations of reason would be like replacing my roll of Charmin with an angle grinder. It would impel me to spend the night considering unusual modes of very leisurely homicide, and to rent the _de rigueur_ country house with a soundproof basement.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


I'm confused. If it's 10:30AM MST then it's 12:30PM EST.. Where is this meeting? I feel like playing wack a mole trying to find and only seeing old footage..did the time reschedule? Am I wrong about time?

Jesus already..I want live footage not stream later!


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I'm confused. If it's 10:30AM MST then it's 12:30PM EST.. Where is this meeting? I feel like playing wack a mole trying to find and only seeing old footage..did the time reschedule? Am I wrong about time?
> 
> Jesus already..I want live footage not stream later!


IM not sure what time it was supposed to start. I was not paying that close attention, figured if I missed it I could just rewind to the start.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


They're saying committee will release all info..depo's..paper..everything for historical posterity.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I have decided I won’t even try. The way he strings words together for pure violations of reason would be like replacing my roll of Charmin with an angle grinder. It would impel me to spend the night considering unusual modes of very leisurely homicide, and to rent the _de rigueur_ country house with a soundproof basement.


You do live in the desert..I try to imagine how far in..said you had a neighbor who was planning on moving..perhaps to your country house with soundproof basement?

The desert has mines and all sorts of hiding places..we're gonna start J6!


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 19, 2022)

It started exactly at 1:06 PM Eastern Time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2022)

lets see how many people get slapped with the 14th amendment today.......

where is my popcorn....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You do live in the desert..I try to imagine how far in..said you had a neighbor who was planning on moving..perhaps to your country house with soundproof basement?
> 
> The desert has mines and all sorts of hiding places..we're gonna start J6!


California is weird that way. Houses rarely have basements. 

In any case, even my darkest notions pale in comparison to my real expectation: to see that man stripped to the figurative bone by the legal and judicial apparatus he worked so long to corrupt. 
I seriously hope he gets shipped where we send the other national-scale terrorists. Then I hope there is a bipartisan drive to decommission a convenient but extralegal oubliette off official US territory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

It was as I expected, they told them what they told them, a summery of the incident, focusing on the key player and "others". The full report and Trump's taxes will provide lot's of meat for the press and others We will see how this plays out over the next days and weeks when they are able to dig deeper into both the report and his taxes. Jack could be days or weeks away from indicting him over the documents case. This report is a roadmap for the DOJ and public and along the way it will lead off to many other paths with rats and seized phones providing the fuel for more. The rocks will be turned over one by one with each indictment, rat and provable case or even the threat of one. SOP is when they cut a deal with Jack they have to confess to all of their crimes and any crimes by others they have knowledge of. These are Republicans remember, and many are habitual corrupt criminal con artists, what do you think Jack will find when he starts rolling over rocks one by one? Judges hear cases based on evidence, juries decide innocence or guilt based on evidence, judges then sentence, based on the law and guidelines. So no squealing about being unfair, 12 peers on a jury all agreed yer a fucking crook!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

*Let's talk about the committee, the symbolic, and civics....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

Secret Service seized over 250 knives and nearly 250 pepper spray canisters before riots even started: Jan. 6 Committee


The January 6th riots of the United States Capitol building could have been significantly more violent if the United States Secret Service had not seized hundreds of weapons being carried by Trump supporters ahead of time.As flagged by Semfor, the House Select Committee's executive summary of...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

*Jan. 6 Bomb: 'Blueprint' For Trump Trial Revealed In Report | Melber Breakdown*

48,499 views Dec 19, 2022 #msnbc #trump #january6
In an unprecedented development, The January 6th Committee refers Donald Trump to the Department of Justice on four potential charges. In this “Beat” special report, MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber breaks down the trove of evidence against Trump on the coup, fraud and insurrection, and dissects how the Jan. 6 Report essentially provides a “blueprint” for putting Trump on trial.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

*'They Prepared For A Protest. They Got A Coup.': Trump Stoking Mob Surprised Authorities*

1,164 views Dec 19, 2022 #msnbc #trump #january6
Rachel Maddow and her MSNBC colleagues discuss the finding in the executive summary of the January 6th Committee report that while law enforcement expected a potentially raucus pro-Trump rally on January 6th, they did not anticipate Donald Trump's active provocation of the mob, inciting them to insurrection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

*J6 committee refers Donald Trump to the DOJ for criminal prosecution for the insurrection*

39,826 views Dec 19, 2022 #TeamJustice
Today, for the first time in the history of the United States, a congressional committee referred a former president to the Department of Justice for criminal prosecution. After an exhaustive, 18-month-long investigation of January 6, 2021, attack on the US Capitol, the committee referred Trump for prosecution on four federal felony crimes. This video summarizes some of what the J6 committee concluded in the 154-page executive summary released to the public today.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2022)

In honor of todays J6 Hearings, releasing the last of the Donald Trump Traiting Card NFT Collection. Bonus Card #11 - Prisoner 45 #TrumpTraitorCards #January6thCommittee #Jan6Committee


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In honor of todays J6 Hearings, releasing the last of the Donald Trump Traiting Card NFT Collection. Bonus Card #11 - Prisoner 45 #TrumpTraitorCards #January6thCommittee #Jan6Committee
> 
> View attachment 5239742


one last touch - convict hair


----------



## topcat (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Jan. 6 committee says it has corroborated reports of Trump's 'furious interaction' in his SUV on the day of the Capitol riot


In a preliminary final report, the panel said it was "skeptical" of the account given by Tony Ornato, who said he didn't recall the incident.




www.businessinsider.com





*Jan. 6 committee says it has corroborated reports of Trump's 'furious interaction' in his SUV on the day of the Capitol riot*

Cassidy Hutchinson testified that Trump lunged at an SUV steering wheel on January 6.
Her testimony came into question after it was said that Tony Ornato, another WH official, denied it.
But the committee in its final report says "several sources" confirm a "furious interaction" in the SUV.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Text messages about 2020 election from Mark Meadows, White House chief of staff, leaked


Texts exclusively obtained by "Talking Points Memo" from the Jan. 6 committee suggest former White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows was working with some Republican members of Congress to overturn the 2020 presidential election. Hunter Walker, an investigative reporter behind the exclusive...




news.yahoo.com





*Text messages about 2020 election from Mark Meadows, White House chief of staff, leaked*

Texts exclusively obtained by "Talking Points Memo" from the Jan. 6 committee suggest former White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows was working with some Republican members of Congress to overturn the 2020 presidential election. Hunter Walker, an investigative reporter behind the exclusive series covering the text messages, has the details. 










The Jan. 6 Committee Thinks Some Trump Allies Lied to Them—and Mark Meadows Provided the Roadmap


The committee suspects Trump aides falsely claimed under oath to not recall facts, and that Mark Meadows' book influenced their answers.




news.yahoo.com





*The Jan. 6 Committee Thinks Some Trump Allies Lied to Them—and Mark Meadows Provided the Roadmap*


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 20, 2022)

If the Reps., (who take the House in 2 wks.) that were complicit in the Jan6 insurrection were brandished w/a scarlet letter you'd need to wear a pair of sunglasses upon entering the chamber. I'm also going to have to stock up on TUMS to get my stomach in shape for the bogus investigations they are chomping on the bit to launch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

CCGNZ said:


> If the Reps., (who take the House in 2 wks.) that were complicit in the Jan6 insurrection were brandished w/a scarlet letter you'd need to wear a pair of sunglasses upon entering the chamber. I'm also going to have to stock up on TUMS to get my stomach in shape for the bogus investigations they are chomping on the bit to launch.


With the shit coming out in the J6 report, text messages, pardon requests and indictments dropping on Trump and others over the coming months, it will be a Hellscape for the republicans. Democrats will be roasting them so bad on the floor they will be showing CSPAN on the news for entertainment. Imagine Gym Jordan as head of judiciary trying to ask questions with all the shit that will be hanging over his head? All the witnesses will be spending more time with reporters than testifying and I'm sure it will come up in every interview and the topic will change from Hunter's laptop to Gym's treason. He'll be lucky if the FBI doesn't purp walk him off the hill in his shirtsleeves I figure, once Mark Meadows and others start ratting everybody out for a deal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Opinion | The Jan. 6 panel’s focus on Trump lets the GOP off too easily


Trump acted in coordination with his party. The historical record should reflect that.




www.msnbc.com





*The Jan. 6 committee’s focus on Trump lets the GOP off too easily*
*Trump acted in coordination with his party. The historical record should reflect that.*

By Zeeshan Aleem, MSNBC Opinion Columnist
The House Jan. 6 committee held its final public meeting on Monday, capping off months of investigative work and public presentations on the makings of the 2021 insurrection. Reflecting back on the past year and a half, the committee did one thing superbly well: It was successful in its comprehensive demonstration of former President Donald Trump’s intentions and culpability for the insurrection. 

The committee made a compelling case that Trump was not a deluded actor who haphazardly encouraged an unpredictable mob to march up to the U.S. Capitol, where things got out of hand. Instead, the evidence shows he deliberately spread disinformation and summoned an armed and partially organized militia to try to seize control of the government. The case was made so thoroughly that the committee’s four criminal referrals against Trump only seem prudent. 

*Much of the GOP was cheering Trump and his movement on — and actively participated in trying to help him pull off a coup.*

But the committee’s success in nailing Trump’s role was also accompanied by a failure, or at least a missed opportunity. 

The House committee was right to focus on Trump’s role as the kingpin on Jan. 6, and was also right to make criminal referrals against a handful of his top henchmen, like his final chief of staff Mark Meadows and his lawyer John Eastman. But Trump and a few of his most loyal friends weren’t the only people trying to ensure he stayed in power. Much of the GOP was cheering Trump and his movement on — and actively participated in trying to help him pull off a coup.

The laser focus on Trump obscured the complicity of the GOP party establishment in the event. That in turn will narrow the public’s historical understanding of the radical nature of today's Republican Party as a whole. It could also weaken the kind of vigilance needed to guard against other right-wing authoritarian politicians in the future.

We know Trump’s inner circle was exchanging messages with and working closely with dozens of members of Congress in the run-up to and in the immediate aftermath of Jan. 6. These messages show that many Republicans actively encouraged Trump to take steps to stay in power despite the absence of credible evidence of fraud. They show that Republican lawmakers were coordinating and organizing to help him craft legal strategy to advance a case against a nonexistent problem. They show that they were coordinating with him on whipping up a mob furious over false claims of fraud on Jan. 6. Ultimately they illustrate that the party had an appetite for trying to thwart a lawful transfer of power even before the events of Jan. 6 gave them an incentive to downplay the insurrection out of political expediency.

Trump wasn’t dealing with obscure lawmakers in the Republican caucus. We know Sen. Ted Cruz of Texas, one of the most powerful Republicans in America, was working directly with Trump to make the case against lawfully transferring power to Democrats. We know that Sen. Josh Hawley of Missouri was pumping his fist to encourage a riled up, militant band of protesters before they stormed the Capitol. We know Rep. Jim Jordan of Ohio spoke with Trump the morning of Jan. 6, and then objected to certifying the election results — along with over a hundred of his colleagues in the House and a handful of Republican senators. 

Were all of these lawmakers playing the same role as Trump, who constantly bombarded his followers with disinformation and gave them the order to “fight like hell” at the Capitol? No. Jan. 6 wouldn’t have unfolded the way it did without Trump fueling the whole manufactured crisis. But his colleagues’ hands were far from clean.

Many Republicans worked with and encouraged Trump on his 2020 propaganda, and through their parroting or tolerance of his claims, helped create the conditions for the storm that took place on Jan. 6. Presumably many of them would argue that there’s a difference between supporting false claims of fraud and supporting a violent mob. But one naturally follows from the other: Why on earth would they expect their constituents to sit idly if they were telling them that the election was being stolen, that their country was on the brink of sliding toward tyranny? 

One could argue that the Jan. 6 committee had to choose a strategic focus to make the most impact, and that total focus on establishing the main culprit’s intentions and plans was of chief importance. There’s a strong case to be made for that focus, especially in light of Trump's third presidential bid.

But over the longer run, it would be tragic if this results in the GOP getting off more lightly in our analyses of this historical moment. Guarding against future authoritarian politicians on the right requires understanding that Trump wasn’t at odds with his party — he was working in concert with it. On the right there's a systemic receptivity to authoritarianism, and it won't end with Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> California is weird that way. Houses rarely have basements.
> 
> In any case, even my darkest notions pale in comparison to my real expectation: to see that man stripped to the figurative bone by the legal and judicial apparatus he worked so long to corrupt.
> I seriously hope he gets shipped where we send the other national-scale terrorists. Then I hope there is a bipartisan drive to decommission a convenient but extralegal oubliette off official US territory.


You're right!..Gitmo it is!

Also digging for basements along SA Fault is probably not a good idea..like Florida you could open a sink hole there..some people say there's a demonic portal above Maralago bell tower.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Text messages about 2020 election from Mark Meadows, White House chief of staff, leaked
> 
> 
> Texts exclusively obtained by "Talking Points Memo" from the Jan. 6 committee suggest former White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows was working with some Republican members of Congress to overturn the 2020 presidential election. Hunter Walker, an investigative reporter behind the exclusive...
> ...


You see? Somebody was asking like last week if Meadows was in on it..of course he was! He's in the wheelhouse the whole time! He probably has a deal for those texts from every rat who wanted to reach Trump during and *leading up to J6.*


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With the shit coming out in the J6 report, text messages, pardon requests and indictments dropping on Trump and others over the coming months, it will be a Hellscape for the republicans. Democrats will be roasting them so bad on the floor they will be showing CSPAN on the news for entertainment. Imagine Gym Jordan as head of judiciary trying to ask questions with all the shit that will be hanging over his head? All the witnesses will be spending more time with reporters than testifying and I'm sure it will come up in every interview and the topic will change from Hunter's laptop to Gym's treason. He'll be lucky if the FBI doesn't purp walk him off the hill in his shirtsleeves I figure, once Mark Meadows and others start ratting everybody out for a deal.


Meadows already did..he printed the texts, threw them on Bennie Thompsons seat and ran for the hills.


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With the shit coming out in the J6 report, text messages, pardon requests and indictments dropping on Trump and others over the coming months, it will be a Hellscape for the republicans. Democrats will be roasting them so bad on the floor they will be showing CSPAN on the news for entertainment. Imagine Gym Jordan as head of judiciary trying to ask questions with all the shit that will be hanging over his head? All the witnesses will be spending more time with reporters than testifying and I'm sure it will come up in every interview and the topic will change from Hunter's laptop to Gym's treason. He'll be lucky if the FBI doesn't purp walk him off the hill in his shirtsleeves I figure, once Mark Meadows and others start ratting everybody out for a deal.


Jim Jordan can remember all kinds of minutae when propagating his BS, yet on one of the most consequential days in US history (Jan6) can't remember when or what in his conversation w/the Pres. entailed.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You're right!..Gitmo it is!
> 
> Also digging for basements along SA Fault is probably not a good idea..like Florida you could open a sink hole there..some people say there's a demonic portal above Maralago bell tower.


Nah, that’s a leftover from the set of Time Bandits.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Donald will go down over the documents long before J6, so they can take their time and get squeal deals from Meadows and others. Hopefully they will cast a wide net and it will include guilty republican congress people, their voters never punished them, so perhaps the DOJ will.






*Rosenberg: If It's A Choice Between Going Slowly Or Carefully, I'll Take Carefully*

13,876 views Dec 20, 2022
Former U.S. Attorney Chuck Rosenberg joins Morning Joe to discuss the January 6 committee's criminal referrals and the likelihood that DOJ will take up the committee's charges.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

I don't agree the feds only have one chance to convict Trump, they have at least two, the documents case is a slam dunk and will be tried in DC. J6 is a completely separate matter and he will be indicted for that no matter what happens in the documents and obstruction cases. He is also facing trial in Georgia and eventually NY on serious criminal charges.

The logical way to proceed according to experienced prosecutors is to take him down over the documents and obstruction charges and remove him from the deal equation for his minions and cronies to leverage deals off of. They will need to rat out other elected or government officials for a deal then, since Donald will already be convicted and sentenced to whatever fate the feds have for him in the prison system, or not. Others however will be facing regular federal prison and will be desperate for a deal, including Mark Meadows who was the grease in a hub, of a hub and spoke conspiracy centered on Trump. Mark has text messages and emails and phone companies have records of who texted and called who and when, anybody who deleted text messages or reset their phone after J6 would be in serious trouble too.

2023 looks like it will be an interesting year in the courts and in the US congress as McCarthy could lose his majority to indictments by the DOJ, if he ever gets to be speaker, which I doubt.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> You're right!..Gitmo it is!
> 
> Also digging for basements along SA Fault is probably not a good idea..like Florida you could open a sink hole there..some people say there's a demonic portal above Maralago bell tower.


the only evil at mar-a-lardo has a bad combover.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the only evil at mar-a-lardo has a bad combover.


seriously? The whole place is


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

Wait for the full report, so it's just a summery...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604926567427219463


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

*Trump will be DESTROYED by NEW January 6 Committee Evidence Explains Top Federal Prosecutor*

113,322 views Dec 20, 2022
Former top federal prosecutor and host of Talking Feds podcast, Harry Litman, reacts to final January 6th Committee hearing and the bombshell criminal referrals for Trump and others.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> seriously? The whole place is
> 
> View attachment 5239921



my statement remains unchanged....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

The main question is, will red state school boards ban this book too? It's History and up for grabs by fascists on school boards.






*Lawrence: Jan. 6 Hearings Among Most Important In Congressional History*

303,928 views Dec 20, 2022 #msnbc #january6 #trump
MSNBC’s Lawrence O’Donnell analyzes the historic significance of the January 6th Committee’s public hearings and the Committee’s decision to refer former President Donald Trump to the Justice Department on four separate criminal charges.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

*Let's talk about what comes after the Committee....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

*Glenn Kirschner & Frank Figliuzzi: Terrible for Trump! J6 CMTE Concludes that Don Caused the Coup.*

Glenn Kirschner & Frank Figliuzzi: J6 CMTE Concludes that Trump Caused the Coup. This Looks and Sounds Terrible for Trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2022)

*NEW Evidence Reveals MAGA Congressman at CENTER of Coup Attempt*

This week a federal judge revealed that the DOJ was given access to emails between three Trump-connected attorneys and Rep. Scott Perry. Meidas Contributor and Host of Legal AF, Michael Popok, explains what it means for the federal investigation going forward.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't agree the feds only have one chance to convict Trump, they have at least two, the documents case is a slam dunk and will be tried in DC. J6 is a completely separate matter and he will be indicted for that no matter what happens in the documents and obstruction cases. He is also facing trial in Georgia and eventually NY on serious criminal charges.
> 
> The logical way to proceed according to experienced prosecutors is to take him down over the documents and obstruction charges and remove him from the deal equation for his minions and cronies to leverage deals off of. They will need to rat out other elected or government officials for a deal then, since Donald will already be convicted and sentenced to whatever fate the feds have for him in the prison system, or not. Others however will be facing regular federal prison and will be desperate for a deal, including Mark Meadows who was the grease in a hub, of a hub and spoke conspiracy centered on Trump. Mark has text messages and emails and phone companies have records of who texted and called who and when, anybody who deleted text messages or reset their phone after J6 would be in serious trouble too.
> 
> 2023 looks like it will be an interesting year in the courts and in the US congress as McCarthy could lose his majority to indictments by the DOJ, if he ever gets to be speaker, which I doubt.


He frauded me out of my Disability. I paid premiums since 1975, and am genuinely ill.

That's a crime which has affected thousands of people.

I'm not in any hurry either, he's going nowhere and can easily be taken from his cell for prosecution.

Since I was not the only person he did this to, half of Social Security quit..hidden deep within WaPo- why is this not front page *above* the fold?* Because the cattle might stampede if they knew.*

I feel like this is Vanilla Sky- *wake up!



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/12/05/social-security-disability-benefit-offices-backlog-breaking-point/


*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

Expect a lot of news stories coming out of this and Trump's tax returns, it will fill in many blanks and connect the dots with reporters previous work on all aspects of Trump and his cronies. It will provide Jack with a gold mine of crime by not just Trump, but by others, who will lead to more in a chain of indictments on a host of things. Jack's people are gonna be deluged with data and evidence so, it might be awhile before Trump is indicted over J6. However the documents case is different and they might want to look through the J6 evidence for anything related or for any leverage they could put on other players in the documents case. The biggest leverage of all for J6 would be taking Donald down fast and first over the documents and turning Mark Meadows with a deal to rat out Trump's cronies and congress people, anything to avoid dying in a federal prison.

Donald could end up in a glided cage, but not his cronies, minions and any congress people they convict, they will be going to regular prison, many to "club fed", not Donald though, no golf where he's going.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605548912068149248


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Expect a lot of news stories coming out of this and Trump's tax returns, it will fill in many blanks and connect the dots with reporters previous work on all aspects of Trump and his cronies. It will provide Jack with a gold mine of crime by not just Trump, but by others, who will lead to more in a chain of indictments on a host of things. Jack's people are gonna be deluged with data and evidence so, it might be awhile before Trump is indicted over J6. However the documents case is different and they might want to look through the J6 evidence for anything related or for any leverage they could put on other players in the documents case. The biggest leverage of all for J6 would be taking Donald down fast and first over the documents and turning Mark Meadows with a deal to rat out Trump's cronies and congress people, anything to avoid dying in a federal prison.
> 
> Donald could end up in a glided cage, but not his cronies, minions and any congress people they convict, they will be going to regular prison, many to "club fed", not Donald though, no golf where he's going.
> 
> ...


“on the edge of your seat” is a bad place to be when it’s the toilet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “on the edge of your seat” is a bad place to be when it’s the toilet.


It will provide plenty of fodder for the media and discussion here, it will just be evidence to Jack and a huge pile of leads and leverage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

*Let's talk about whether Republicans can trust the committee's findings....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

Witness tampering and suborning perjury, will this guy go to prison for Trump or will he testify against him and have his life ruined and threatened by his fans?






*Trump and his White House "ethics lawyer" accused of tampering with witness Cassidy Hutchinson*

One of the surprise criminal referrals made by the January 6 House select committee was a conspiracy to make false statements. In some new reporting, CNN revealed that, "Trump's White House ethics lawyer (Stefan Passantino) told Cassidy Hutchinson to give misleading testimony to January 6 committee".

Courts have often said that witness tampering strikes at the very heart of the integrity of the criminal justice system.

This video discusses why this blockbuster revelation of witness tampering is important for three separate but related reasons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

*Zelenskyy visits Washington, makes impassioned speech to U.S. Congress*

In what some are calling a historic visit to Washington, Ukrainian President Volodomyr Zelenskyy met with U.S. President Joe Biden to shore up support for his country’s battle against Russia and made an impassioned speech to U.S. congress.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605760696435687425


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2022)

*Fifth Amendment Invoked To The Point Of 'Unintentional Hilarity' By Jan. 6 Witnesses*

Rachel Maddow points out that in a batch of 34 transcripts of interviews released by the January 6th Committee, interviewees invoked their Fifth Amendment rights so frequently that they refused to answer even the most basic, benign questions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605928187510267905


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

*Ashland doctor arrested and charged in Jan. 6 Capitol attack*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

*Jan. 6 Committee Releases Transcripts Who Repeatedly Took Fifth Amendment*


The January 6 Committee released the names of several individuals who pleaded the fifth during their testimony. The names include Trump lawyer John Eastman and former National Security adviser Michael Flynn. Trump is on record sharing his thoughts on people who plead the fifth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

*Deposition Transcripts of January 6 TRAITORS Finally Released and OMG!*

200,157 views Dec 22, 2022
The January 6 Committee has released 34 witness transcripts from January 6 Committee witnesses who invoked their Fifth Amendment Right against self-incrimination on the most basic questions. MeidasTouch host Ben Meiselas reports.


----------



## printer (Dec 22, 2022)

*








Sean Hannity admits in deposition he didn’t believe Trump voter fraud claims


Fox News host Sean Hannity admitted under oath that he “did not believe” for “one second” there was mass voter fraud in the 2020 election. Hannity’s testimony was incl…




thehill.com




*Fox News host Sean Hannity admitted under oath that he “did not believe” for “one second” there was mass voter fraud in the 2020 election.
Hannity’s testimony was included in court depositions released on Wednesday in the Delaware Superior Court, according to The New York Times. They were part of a $1.6 billion defamation lawsuit against Fox News brought by Dominion Voting Systems.

Hannity was responding to a question in the deposition on whether he believed the false claims made by former President Trump’s attorney Sidney Powell in November 2020.

Powell told Hannity then that there was widespread fraud in the 2020 election and that voting machines manufactured by Dominion Voting Systems helped steal the election by switching votes.

“I did not believe it for one second,” Hannity said in the released deposition, according to the Times.
Dominion is suing Fox News for defamation, alleging the media company spread false claims about its voting machines in the aftermath of the 2020 election, leading to financial loss.

Trump’s legal team and the former president’s allies did appear on Fox News and other conservative networks raising false claims about the voting machines, but Dominion would have to prove that Fox journalists knew the claims they were made false or acted with a reckless disregard for the truth.

Stephen Shackelford, an attorney for Dominion, made the case at the hearing the company has strong evidence that Fox News journalists knew claims about mass voter fraud in the 2020 election were false but chose to amplify them anyway, the Times reported.

“Many of the highest-ranking Fox people have admitted under oath that they never believed the Dominion lies,” he said, according to the Times.

Those include Fox News hosts Meade Cooper and prime-time star Tucker Carlson, Shackelford said.
The case is slated to go to a jury trial in April. The depositions released on Wednesday were part of a hearing to address some issues.

Fox News is also facing another defamation suit filed by Smartmatic, another manufacturer of voting machines targeted by Trump allies after the 2020 election.








Sean Hannity admits in deposition he didn’t believe Trump voter fraud claims


Fox News host Sean Hannity admitted under oath that he “did not believe” for “one second” there was mass voter fraud in the 2020 election. Hannity’s testimony was incl…




thehill.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2022)

printer said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dominion is suing for 1.6 billion. smartmatic is suing for 2.7 billion. murdoch is worth 16.6 billion...too bad they didn't ask for more, the right judges would love to break murdoch's back, but 4.3 billion will still hurt, and maybe, just maybe, teach the motherfucker not to be such a fucking liar.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294456819922935811


----------



## printer (Dec 22, 2022)

*Lawyer urged White House aide to 'downplay' Jan. 6 knowledge -testimony*
A former lawyer for ex-White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson told her to “downplay” her knowledge of events leading to the U.S. Capitol riot on Jan. 6, 2021, telling her “the less you remember, the better,” according to a transcript of her testimony released on Thursday.

Attorney Stefan Passantino advised Hutchinson in preparing for a February deposition before the U.S. House of Representatives committee probing the Capitol attack to say that she could not recall certain events, she told the committee in September

Hutchinson testified that Passantino, a former White House ethics lawyer under former U.S. President Donald Trump, never directed her to lie to the committee, but urged her not to try to refresh her memory and volunteer information about key events. 

“The less the committee thinks you know, the better,” Hutchinson recalled Passantino telling her, the transcript released by the committee showed.

Passantino did not immediately respond to a request for comment. He told CNN earlier this week that he represented Hutchinson “honorably, ethically, and fully consistent with her sole interests as she communicated them to me.”








Lawyer urged White House aide to 'downplay' Jan. 6 knowledge -testimony


A former lawyer for ex-White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson told her to “downplay” her knowledge of events leading to the U.S. Capitol riot on Jan. 6, 2021, telling her “the less you remember, the better,” according to a transcript of her testimony released on Thursday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

*'Clowns And Thugs': Jan 6th Evidence Broken Down By New Yorker’s Remnick*

48,285 views Dec 22, 2022 #msnbc #january6 #trump
The New Yorker’s David Remnick joins MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber discussing the newly released testimony transcripts and the forthcoming January 6th Committee Final Report.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

*Trump White House Attorney Stefan Passantino tampers with witness Cassidy Hutchinson*

19,385 views Dec 22, 2022
The January 6 House select committee released a transcript today of the testimony of former White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson. Ms. Hutchinson testified that a lawyer named Stefan Passantino, who was paid for by a Trump-affiliated group, told her that, when she appeared before the J6 committee, she would say she does not recall facts that she DID recall. When she told Passantino that White House Deputy Chief of Staff Tony Ornato, related to her what happened in the presidential limo on January 6 regarding Trump "trying to wrap his hands around (the driver's) neck and strangle him," Passantino told her, "No, no, no, no, no. We Don't want to go there. We don't want to talk about that." 

Given this reporting and Hutchinson's testimony, It's no surprise that the J6 committee referred Donald Trump and others to the Department of Justice for criminal prosecution for the crime of "conspiracy to make false statements" to a congressional committee.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2022)

the alt-report 









Republican ‘shadow committee’ issues Jan. 6 counter-report


A “shadow committee” of the five House Republicans who were originally nominated to sit on the House Jan. 6 select committee released a counter-report about security failures on Wednesday, ahead of…



thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

Read: The full January 6 investigation report from the House select committee | CNN Politics


The House select committee investigating the January 6, 2021, attack on the US Capitol held its final public session this week, marking the end of the panel's expansive probe into the insurrection. It released its full report on Thursday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> the alt-report
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many of them are on the requested pardon list and how many are potential targets for Jack over J6?


----------



## topcat (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump White House Attorney Stefan Passantino tampers with witness Cassidy Hutchinson*
> 
> 19,385 views Dec 22, 2022
> The January 6 House select committee released a transcript today of the testimony of former White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson. Ms. Hutchinson testified that a lawyer named Stefan Passantino, who was paid for by a Trump-affiliated group, told her that, when she appeared before the J6 committee, she would say she does not recall facts that she DID recall. When she told Passantino that White House Deputy Chief of Staff Tony Ornato, related to her what happened in the presidential limo on January 6 regarding Trump "trying to wrap his hands around (the driver's) neck and strangle him," Passantino told her, "No, no, no, no, no. We Don't want to go there. We don't want to talk about that."
> ...


The White House _ethics_ lawyer. Naturally.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

topcat said:


> The White House _ethics_ lawyer. Naturally.


When Trump gets to Hell he'll corrupt the devil. If the fucker swallowed a nail he'd shit a corkscrew.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606273461848006657


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

topcat said:


> The White House _ethics_ lawyer. Naturally.


I’m surprised he doesn’t spontaneously combust.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m surprised he doesn’t spontaneously combust.


He is, metaphorically speaking, he is covered in gasoline and the fuse is burning fast towards him!


----------



## topcat (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’m surprised he doesn’t spontaneously combust.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Jack will know who stopped the national guard, FBI swat teams and others from responding and why. They were all part of a conspiracy and many will be indicted for being part of one, conspiracy carries heavy prison time and is easy to prove. When one or more of them plead guilty to conspiracy and testify, the rest are usually fucked, the righthand does not need to do what the left is doing either. The kingpin will be long gone over the docs and the biggest deals will be for other politicians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605536545003507714


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Not a cult eh?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not a cult eh?
> 
> View attachment 5241079
> 
> View attachment 5241080


whoa, she has NFTs


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

*He Did It: Full Jan. 6 Report Scorches Trump "Crimes"*

75,506 views Dec 23, 2022 #Trump #January6 #CapitolRiot
The January 6th Report drops with a roadmap for Trump charges and a push for The Department of Justice to indict the former president and his alleged coup plotters. In this special report, MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber breaks down the 845 page report revealing the incriminating litany of bombshells against Trump, many of his aides and GOP operatives.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

*Coup Bombshells Put Heat On Garland To Indict Trump, Says MSNBC's Melber*

34,007 views Dec 23, 2022 #Trump #January6 #Garland
The January 6th Report drops with a blueprint for The Department of Justice on how to indict former president Trump and the alleged coup plotters. In this special report, MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber walks through the January 6th Committee’s exhaustive, meticulous mountain of evidence and how close they came to pulling off a coup that would have “ended democracy and the rule of law as we know it.” Melber says it’s time for Garland to weigh that evidence without fear or favor to the people involved.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Looks like reporters are gonna spend the holidays reading with an eggnog in one hand. They say the report is good reading, not dry at all, but a real barn burner, then in addition to the 800+ page report, there are thousands of pages of transcripts and other documents. Jack is getting the originals and his people will be busy too. So, over the holidays when you are with your maga relatives there will be breaking news on TV after the turkey dinner while yer sitting around the Livingroom. Make sure ya gain control of the remote, it's WAR!  






*Jan. 6 Committee Releases New Tranche Of Interview Transcripts*
6,584 views Dec 23, 2022 #January6 #Trump #CapitolRiot
Ryan Nobles, NBC News Capitol Hill correspondent, talks with Alex Wagner about the contents of a new release of interview transcripts from the January 6 Committee and the committee's process for releasing to the public the information it has collected in the course of its investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606450633539981313


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> whoa, she has NFTs


nasty fucking titties?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nasty fucking titties?


If you look close, George has a wart on his shoulder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> whoa, she has NFTs


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

*Top line takeaway from J6 committee's report: there is more than enough evidence to prosecute Trump*


8,315 views Dec 23, 2022 #TeamJustice
As Reuters summed in upon in today's headline: "Capitol riot panel's final report sets out case to try Trump." The consistency of Trump's criminal conduct, as documented in the report of the January 6 House select committee, is staggering. His persistent and pervasive pressure campaign is breathtaking in it scope and brazenness. He corruptly pressured Department of Justice officials, state election officials, witnesses, the Vice President, and, perhaps most disturbingly, his own supporters, as this video discusses.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If you look close, George has a wart on his shoulder.


no...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

*Let's talk about the what-ifs of the 6th....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2022)

Supermax






*DOJ busts INSURRECTIONIST PLOT to ATTACK Investigators*

75,656 views Dec 23, 2022
Legal AF host Michael Popok reports on a plot to kill 37 FBI agents by a current January 6th insurrectionist while out on bail, ending with the FBI and DOJ thwarting it in the nick of time before agents could be assassinated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

*January 6 Committee Report Shows Trump Knew He Lost 2020 Election*

30,522 views Dec 24, 2022 #January6 #Trump #Election
Alex Wagner shares highlights from the January 6 Committee's final report that show Donald Trump knew he lost the 2020 election but continued to stoke every doubt and conspiracy theory he could find to avoid admitting that fact to his supporters.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *January 6 Committee Report Shows Trump Knew He Lost 2020 Election*
> 
> 30,522 views Dec 24, 2022 #January6 #Trump #Election
> Alex Wagner shares highlights from the January 6 Committee's final report that show Donald Trump knew he lost the 2020 election but continued to stoke every doubt and conspiracy theory he could find to avoid admitting that fact to his supporters.


well FUCKING DUH.....they had to make a whole segment about that? who the fuck didn't know that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

*Let's talk about Trump calling out the committee....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well FUCKING DUH.....they had to make a whole segment about that? who the fuck didn't know that?


It is a key element in the higher crimes like conspiracy to commit insurrection etc, these would invoke the 14th amendment. Proving he knew that he lost also makes the case for wire fraud over stop the steal and seize the money. Donald's ass is grass any way over the documents, this is about discrediting him and getting others involved in a conspiracy. It is an important legal point that they are demonstrating can be proved in court, it also puts heat on Garland to go higher in the crimes he is charging to include insurrection and other high crimes. The worse it looks for Trump, the worse it looks for maga republicans, because I think Mark Meadows is gonna get the deal of a lifetime, but it will cost others lifetimes in prison, perhaps some congress people too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm not sure of a single one of those things. I'm still not convinced that trump will face trial for anything worse than tax evasion.
Any normal person would already be in jail for any one of the things trump has done, but trump isn't a normal person, he warps normality by his very presence. 
Don't get me wrong, he's as guilty as fuck, and of more than he'll ever be charged with, but will he stand trial for any of it? Questionable...
I doubt there will be ANY deals cut for turning on trump, why would they need anyone to? IF they're going to prosecute him, they have him so fucking dead to rights that no additional testimony will make a difference. If they're NOT going to prosecute him...Then fuck this country, we deserve what the fuck ever happens. I will withdraw from this sick, sad society completely, and laugh in peoples faces when they complain about how bad the republicans have fucked over the country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I'm not sure of a single one of those things. I'm still not convinced that trump will face trial for anything worse than tax evasion.
> Any normal person would already be in jail for any one of the things trump has done, but trump isn't a normal person, he warps normality by his very presence.
> Don't get me wrong, he's as guilty as fuck, and of more than he'll ever be charged with, but will he stand trial for any of it? Questionable...
> I doubt there will be ANY deals cut for turning on trump, why would they need anyone to? IF they're going to prosecute him, they have him so fucking dead to rights that no additional testimony will make a difference. If they're NOT going to prosecute him...Then fuck this country, we deserve what the fuck ever happens. I will withdraw from this sick, sad society completely, and laugh in peoples faces when they complain about how bad the republicans have fucked over the country.


He will go down over a series of federal and state crimes, each time it will diminish him more. For practical purposes, the docs and obstruction will put him away for good. However others were involved in criminal schemes with him, some of them other elected and government officials. The kingpin who will already be serving time, will have to go down with his minions and cronies over conspiracy etc. Nobody will be offered a deal on Donald, he will already be gone and when he goes, the rest of these assholes will be shitting their pants. As I said mark is the keystone and they will turn him for a deal, but not to get Trump, though he will be part of it, but to get others involved. If I were Jack I'd be looking real hard at congress people too and they all called and texted Mark, he was literally conspiracy central. Once Trump is a felon over the documents, the rules of the game change a bit, like they did over his criminal company in NY.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He will go down over a series of federal and state crimes, each time it will diminish him more. For practical purposes, the docs and obstruction will put him away for good. However others were involved in criminal schemes with him, some of them other elected and government officials. The kingpin who will already be serving time, will have to go down with his minions and cronies over conspiracy etc. Nobody will be offered a deal on Donald, he will already be gone and when he goes, the rest of these assholes will be shitting their pants. As I said mark is the keystone and they will turn him for a deal, but not to get Trump, though he will be part of it, but to get others involved. If I were Jack I'd be looking real hard at congress people too and they all called and texted Mark, he was literally conspiracy central. Once Trump is a felon over the documents, the rules of the game change a bit, like they did over his criminal company in NY.


you have this scenario built in your mind, but you seem to ignore the evidence. i haven't seen one indictment aimed at trump yet, and he's been accused of things which would have had anyone else incarcerated on the spot. 
they're building a case...that they've had two years to build. on what should be cut and dried acts.
he HAD the documents, which is plenty to lock up almost anyone else...but trump is still free.
he tried to blackmail Zelensky, doesn't even fucking deny it, and his horde of republicunts let him walk
he tried to take over the entire motherfucking country and install himself as president for life...and the fat orange fucker is still walking around, "truthing" his bullshit...
i'll believe they'll charge him with anything the day the do it.
i still haven't made an apology to Garland yet, for calling him a gutless, ball-less fucking wonder, but would like to, once he deserves it...
please prove me wrong, DOJ...prove that you deserve your name...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have this scenario built in your mind, but you seem to ignore the evidence. i haven't seen one indictment aimed at trump yet, and he's been accused of things which would have had anyone else incarcerated on the spot.
> they're building a case...that they've had two years to build. on what should be cut and dried acts.
> he HAD the documents, which is plenty to lock up almost anyone else...but trump is still free.
> he tried to blackmail Zelensky, doesn't even fucking deny it, and his horde of republicunts let him walk
> ...


Last week has been pretty exciting, but I don’t wanna be that guy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

*Insurrectionist ARRESTED by FBI after INTENSE STANDOFF*

172,047 views Dec 24, 2022
MeidasTouch host Ben Meiselas reports on the standoff between the FBI and an insurrectionist before he was finally apprehended.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Last week has been pretty exciting, but I don’t wanna be that guy.
> 
> View attachment 5241326


I went over the reasons why they delayed judgement day for Donald, it got them the midterms and when this shit breaks in the courts over the next couple of years, it will get them 2024. It will also cripple the slim GOP majority in the house, because plenty of republican congress people will be sweating and some might be indicted. The only thing democrats in congress and Garland could legitimately control about this process is timing and that has been perfect for political purposes.

Jack never left his reappointment to the European court (a rare honor) to sit on his ass and be Trump's patsy and Garland won't be remembered for the guy who let them get away either. Politics are involved here too, because if the republicans won the house and senate by large margins, you probably wouldn't have much justice. No conspiracy, just people exercising their powers and taking their time, especially Garland who has prosecutorial discretion and used it with Trump! It is common wisdom that Trump running around loose fucked the republicans in the midterms and in the Georgia runoff. He has done nothing but diminish himself in the eyes of the public since and the NFTs were but the latest example. He is shrinking himself before Jack whittles him down to size with the documents case.

Like I said, when Donald gets before a federal DC judge for a plea hearing on the docs and obstruction, it will be a whole different world. First his plea, then it will be a question of if the judge will release him until trial and he has been building a pretty good case for why he should not. The equality under the law part starts with the judge, not Garland, he's AG and has prosecutorial discretion. Jack's people will be arguing to lock him up at his plea hearing and his lawyer will have to sweat to get him sprung. I'm just going by a consensus of expert legal opinion, some ex prosecutors, judges and law professors. The clock starts ticking when the indictments drop, experts say anywhere from a month to three, though I can't see why it would take so long for the documents case.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I went over the reasons why they delayed judgement day for Donald, it got them the midterms and when this shit breaks in the courts over the next couple of years, it will get them 2024. It will also cripple the slim GOP majority in the house, because plenty of republican congress people will be sweating and some might be indicted. The only thing democrats in congress and Garland could legitimately control about this process is timing and that has been perfect for political purposes.
> 
> Jack never left his reappointment to the European court (a rare honor) to sit on his ass and be Trump's patsy and Garland won't be remembered for the guy who let them get away either. Politics are involved here too, because if the republicans won the house and senate by large margins, you probably wouldn't have much justice. No conspiracy, just people exercising their powers and taking their time, especially Garland who has prosecutorial discretion and used it with Trump! It is common wisdom that Trump running around loose fucked the republicans in the midterms and in the Georgia runoff. He has done nothing but diminish himself in the eyes of the public since and the NFTs were but the latest example. He is shrinking himself before Jack whittles him down to size with the documents case.
> 
> Like I said, when Donald gets before a federal DC judge for a plea hearing on the docs and obstruction, it will be a whole different world. First his plea, then it will be a question of if the judge will release him until trial and he has been building a pretty good case for why he should not. The equality under the law part starts with the judge, not Garland, he's AG and has prosecutorial discretion. Jack's people will be arguing to lock him up at his plea hearing and his lawyer will have to sweat to get him sprung. I'm just going by a consensus of expert legal opinion, some ex prosecutors, judges and law professors. The clock starts ticking when the indictments drop, experts say anywhere from a month to three, though I can't see why it would take so long for the documents case.


I wasn’t necessarily talking about you, but hey, nice guilty reaction 

anyhow,


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have this scenario built in your mind, but you seem to ignore the evidence. i haven't seen one indictment aimed at trump yet, and he's been accused of things which would have had anyone else incarcerated on the spot.
> they're building a case...that they've had two years to build. on what should be cut and dried acts.
> he HAD the documents, which is plenty to lock up almost anyone else...but trump is still free.
> he tried to blackmail Zelensky, doesn't even fucking deny it, and his horde of republicunts let him walk
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606858144205914112


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I went over the reasons why they delayed judgement day for Donald, it got them the midterms and when this shit breaks in the courts over the next couple of years, it will get them 2024. It will also cripple the slim GOP majority in the house, because plenty of republican congress people will be sweating and some might be indicted. The only thing democrats in congress and Garland could legitimately control about this process is timing and that has been perfect for political purposes.
> 
> Jack never left his reappointment to the European court (a rare honor) to sit on his ass and be Trump's patsy and Garland won't be remembered for the guy who let them get away either. Politics are involved here too, because if the republicans won the house and senate by large margins, you probably wouldn't have much justice. No conspiracy, just people exercising their powers and taking their time, especially Garland who has prosecutorial discretion and used it with Trump! It is common wisdom that Trump running around loose fucked the republicans in the midterms and in the Georgia runoff. He has done nothing but diminish himself in the eyes of the public since and the NFTs were but the latest example. He is shrinking himself before Jack whittles him down to size with the documents case.
> 
> Like I said, when Donald gets before a federal DC judge for a plea hearing on the docs and obstruction, it will be a whole different world. First his plea, then it will be a question of if the judge will release him until trial and he has been building a pretty good case for why he should not. The equality under the law part starts with the judge, not Garland, he's AG and has prosecutorial discretion. Jack's people will be arguing to lock him up at his plea hearing and his lawyer will have to sweat to get him sprung. I'm just going by a consensus of expert legal opinion, some ex prosecutors, judges and law professors. The clock starts ticking when the indictments drop, experts say anywhere from a month to three, though I can't see why it would take so long for the documents case.


it is my thought that just as much or more could have been achieved by prosecuting trump in a timely manner, and then going after EVERYONE implicated by his testimony...who gives a flying fuck who gets primaried if they're going to jail shortly?
it would have laid waste to the republican hierarchy, instead of giving them YEARS to get their lies coordinated and their bullshit hidden...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

Ya see why poor Donald is going nuts? This is what the poor man has to put up with, it's a good thing his staff "shelters" much of it and only try's to give him happy talk!  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606313841645830144


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606858144205914112


i don't know who that guy is or why his opinion should hold any more weight than anyone else's, please explain.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya see why poor Donald is going nuts? This is what the poor man has to put up with, it's a good thing his staff "shelters" much of it and only try's to give him happy talk!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606313841645830144


no, trump should not be charged with assault...his tiny baby hands would never reach around anyone's neck, much less be able to strangle them...would you charge a child with assault because he shot you with a nerf gun when you ticked him off?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it is my thought that just as much or more could have been achieved by prosecuting trump in a timely manner, and then going after EVERYONE implicated by his testimony...who gives a flying fuck who gets primaried if they're going to jail shortly?
> it would have laid waste to the republican hierarchy, instead of giving them YEARS to get their lies coordinated and their bullshit hidden...


It's like refighting the civil war, but it looks like someone had a general plan, becuse his criminal prosecution was delayed in NY twice, once federally and once by NY, which has since restarted it's criminal investigations. Georgia was also slow off the mark in prosecuting Trump, the tapes were a slam dunk, but she is going for a bigger conspiracy involving the fake electors too and expanded her scope.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know who that guy is or why his opinion should hold any more weight than anyone else's, please explain.


It's a tweet supporting your argument, you are not alone in your feelings.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, trump should not be charged with assault...his tiny baby hands would never reach around anyone's neck, much less be able to strangle them...would you charge a child with assault because he shot you with a nerf gun when you ticked him off?


If the youngster dipped the foam bolt in brine, it is now a salt rifle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, trump should not be charged with assault...his tiny baby hands would never reach around anyone's neck, much less be able to strangle them...would you charge a child with assault because he shot you with a nerf gun when you ticked him off?


It would be like the OJ trial with Donald holding up his hands and having them measured, no glove though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's a tweet supporting your argument, you are not alone in your feelings.


ah, i thought he was a Canadian politician, it says parliment candidate in his profile


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2022)

*Awkward: McCarthy, Jordan Could End Up Under Investigation Even As They Take House Control*

220,379 views Dec 23, 2022 #msnbc #january6 #kevinmccarthy
Barb McQuade, former U.S. attorney, talks with Alex Wagner about the awkward possibility that Kevin McCarthy and Jim Jordan could find themselves under investigation by the DOJ for their role in January 6th and Donald Trump's scheme to negate the 2020 election, even as they use their new control of the House to investigate January 6th investigators.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Awkward: McCarthy, Jordan Could End Up Under Investigation Even As They Take House Control*
> 
> 220,379 views Dec 23, 2022 #msnbc #january6 #kevinmccarthy
> Barb McQuade, former U.S. attorney, talks with Alex Wagner about the awkward possibility that Kevin McCarthy and Jim Jordan could find themselves under investigation by the DOJ for their role in January 6th and Donald Trump's scheme to negate the 2020 election, even as they use their new control of the House to investigate January 6th investigators.


the crooked fucks should be nailed to a wall with railroad spikes, as their control of congress falls the fuck apart as republican fucking criminal after republican criminal goes to jail. where the traitorous fucks belong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the crooked fucks should be nailed to a wall with railroad spikes, as their control of congress falls the fuck apart as republican fucking criminal after republican criminal goes to jail. where the traitorous fucks belong.


Imagine these guy trying to enforce a subpoena on even Hunter Biden. Let's say Garland went ahead with it, next it would go to court and Hunter could call Gym and other republicans on the committee to the stand over their public statements and others involved would be called too. Does congress has a legitmate oversight authority in the matter of a private citizen? The DOJ would not give up the laptop either. Now imagine these clowns trying to subpoena anybody over J6 and Garland allowing indictments over it so they can fight them in court, again Gym and others would be called as witnesses in court, not gonna happen. Gym and other republicans should be freaking out about now and if Mark Meadows turns on them a lot of them will panic.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Imagine these guy trying to enforce a subpoena on even Hunter Biden. Let's say Garland went ahead with it, next it would go to court and Hunter could call Gym and other republicans on the committee to the stand over their public statements and others involved would be called too. Does congress has a legitmate oversight authority in the matter of a private citizen? The DOJ would not give up the laptop either. Now imagine these clowns trying to subpoena anybody over J6 and Garland allowing indictments over it so they can fight them in court, again Gym and others would be called as witnesses in court, not gonna happen. Gym and other republicans should be freaking out about now and if Mark Meadows turns on them a lot of them will panic.


it's ALL a shit show to cover up their own incompetence and lack of any real platform...they have no direction, except down.
they can hold all the hearings they want, the laptop is inadmissible as evidence, and the entire story is shady as fuck. it's going to be the new Benghazi, a whole bunch of republicans pointing fingers at nothing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's ALL a shit show to cover up their own incompetence and lack of any real platform...they have no direction, except down.
> they can hold all the hearings they want, the laptop is inadmissible as evidence, and the entire story is shady as fuck. it's going to be the new Benghazi, a whole bunch of republicans pointing fingers at nothing.


They could be trapping themselves in legal trouble with subpoenas and their public statements about it. If they get under oath for any reason, they would be in trouble and the judge would toss their subpoena, the DOJ could even pick sides!


----------



## printer (Dec 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Imagine these guy trying to enforce a subpoena on even Hunter Biden. Let's say Garland went ahead with it, next it would go to court and Hunter could call Gym and other republicans on the committee to the stand over their public statements and others involved would be called too. Does congress has a legitmate oversight authority in the matter of a private citizen? The DOJ would not give up the laptop either. Now imagine these clowns trying to subpoena anybody over J6 and Garland allowing indictments over it so they can fight them in court, again Gym and others would be called as witnesses in court, not gonna happen. Gym and other republicans should be freaking out about now and if Mark Meadows turns on them a lot of them will panic.


They have already said that the investigation in Hunter is really an investigation of Biden Sr. That it can not stop at Hunter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

printer said:


> They have already said that the investigation in Hunter is really an investigation of Biden Sr. That it can not stop at Hunter.


They are being investigated themselves and their subpoenas will be challenged in court, if the DOJ brings the case to begin with and if they do, the GOP congress people could be in more trouble than the subjects of their subpoenas, who might be held to their public utterances about it under oath. That with other evidence that might come out, since the shit will hit the fan inside the GOP could lead to civil lawsuits by Hunter and others. If Mark Meadows rats them out for a deal a few congress people could be in deep shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2022)

printer said:


> They have already said that the investigation in Hunter is really an investigation of Biden Sr. That it can not stop at Hunter.


that's just more nothing burger...it can't even fucking start at Hunter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2022)

*Jan 6 Insurrectionist gets what he deserves with BRUTAL VERDICT in Trial*

27,327 views Dec 26, 2022
Legal AF host, Michael Popok, reports on breaking news concerning the DOJ’s latest successful trial conviction of a January 6th insurrectionist last Friday.


----------



## topcat (Dec 26, 2022)

Loser45 now says he's _Clairvoyant. _


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 26, 2022)

topcat said:


> Loser45 now says he's _Clairvoyant. _


I read they had a heyday with that one. "brilliant , clairvoyant" I'm still chuckling from some of the tweets quoted in the article.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2022)

topcat said:


> Loser45 now says he's _Clairvoyant. _


But is he a stable clairvoyant?


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 26, 2022)

I was thinking that on the bright side TFG has set himself up for an easy time in prison. He will always be able to enjoy some adulation from some "bubba" that's willing to die before looking at reality. Even though he actually despises that "bubba" he needs that outlet because he cannot blame himself. It's comical. He's in about as deep in poop as any human being can get and still won't listen to his attorneys and still lies in the face of easily verified facts. The shame of being exposed is his greatest fear. Hard to imagine the stress. Beginning to wonder if he won't start to believe he really is a superhero. His paranoia isn't paranoia anymore. It's real. He's made himself a national security threat and now there actually is a cabal of leaders plotting against him, McConnell being just one and Jack Smith his biggest.


----------



## topcat (Dec 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> But is he a stable clairvoyant?


He should be able to see how this ends.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2022)

topcat said:


> Loser45 now says he's _Clairvoyant. _


if the motherfucker was clairvoyant, don't you think he would have seen jack smith coming? the new york tax loss?
the upcoming Georgia election tampering trial?...i'm not sure what the exact opposite of clairvoyant would be, but that's what trump is...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if the motherfucker was clairvoyant, don't you think he would have seen jack smith coming? the new york tax loss?
> the upcoming Georgia election tampering trial?...i'm not sure what the exact opposite of clairvoyant would be, but that's what trump is...


… the FBI search team?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … the FBI search team?


it's an old joke here, there was a fortune teller on the strip in Gatlinburg for years, who eventually went out of business. you'd have thought she would have seen it coming...


----------



## topcat (Dec 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's an old joke here, there was a fortune teller on the strip in Gatlinburg for years, who eventually went out of business. you'd have thought she would have seen it coming...


All the bankruptcy's and failed products. He should have fired his gut long ago.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's an old joke here, there was a fortune teller on the strip in Gatlinburg for years, who eventually went out of business. you'd have thought she would have seen it coming...


Place I used to live, there was a roadside shack with a sign “Palmist — Fortunes Told”. One day I drove past, and it was gutted by fire. I can’t find the photo I took. Sign was still there.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2022)

topcat said:


> All the bankruptcy's and failed products. He should have fired his gut long ago.


The bankruptcies were tactical, an integral part of his graft. Send the money down a hole, then take the hole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

The madness of King Donald...






*Trump EXPOSED Calling His Former Top White House Lawyers COUP PLOTTERS*

iews Dec 27, 2022
MeidasTouch host Ben Meiselas reviews newly released deposition testimony showing that Donald Trump believed his own top White House lawyers were coup plotters against him.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Imagine these guy trying to enforce a subpoena on even Hunter Biden. Let's say Garland went ahead with it, next it would go to court and Hunter could call Gym and other republicans on the committee to the stand over their public statements and others involved would be called too. Does congress has a legitmate oversight authority in the matter of a private citizen? The DOJ would not give up the laptop either. Now imagine these clowns trying to subpoena anybody over J6 and Garland allowing indictments over it so they can fight them in court, again Gym and others would be called as witnesses in court, not gonna happen. Gym and other republicans should be freaking out about now and if Mark Meadows turns on them a lot of them will panic.


Garland won't though. Even with the sham of a 2024 announcement, he appointed a Special Council. He said same; he's not getting involved in anything that can be construed as political and he works on his own time line. He's not going to jeopardize/compromise to satisfy blood lust.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The bankruptcies were tactical, an integral part of his graft. Send the money down a hole, then take the hole.
> 
> View attachment 5242053


So many shells..and not the kind that wash up on Florida sand.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the crooked fucks should be nailed to a wall with railroad spikes, as their control of congress falls the fuck apart as republican fucking criminal after republican criminal goes to jail. where the traitorous fucks belong.


I can go over to the Ace and pick up nails..they still give out plastic bags though..we have a law that they ignore.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2022)

printer said:


> They have already said that the investigation in Hunter is really an investigation of Biden Sr. That it can not stop at Hunter.


Printer! Merry Christmas late! Where've you been Political has missed your posts..did you go skiing on holiday?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The madness of King Donald...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Antifa started it by being present and attacking the Capitol.

In hindsight, Mad King George would've benefitted from a good dry-out due to his alcoholism and medication from the mania of his bi-polar..not mad at all just ill and behaving badly- he lived a long life considering.









George III - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's ALL a shit show to cover up their own incompetence and lack of any real platform...they have no direction, except down.
> they can hold all the hearings they want, the laptop is inadmissible as evidence, and the entire story is shady as fuck. it's going to be the new Benghazi, a whole bunch of republicans pointing fingers at nothing.


A lot of those fingers could be grabbed, snapped off and pointed back at them! 

There are at least a dozen of them sweating and if word gets out Mark turned on them they will panic. Mark knows everyone who requested a pardon and there may be many more than we know about, Hutchison only knew of a few, many key players spoke and texted directly to Mark. The point is, a request for a pardon, plus rat testimony, plus documents and their votes on the floor after the insurrection (actions in furtherance of a conspiracy), could all add up to an indictment and conviction. If one or two who were party to a conspiracy plead and cut a deal, it is very bad for those involved when other evidence is introduced too, all such trials would be in DC, with a DC jury and few Trumpers, if any.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I can go over to the Ace and pick up nails..they still give out plastic bags though..we have a law that they ignore.


here too … it’s nice. They’re the perfect size for kitchen trash.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

The rats have already started squealing and dealing, think this POS will do a decade for Donald? How about his other lawyers who went over the line for him on the documents case, think any of them are gonna take the fall for Trump?






*Trump Lawyer in DEEP TROUBLE with Special Counsel Jack Smith*
75,183 views Dec 27, 2022
Former top federal prosecutor and host of Talking Feds podcast, Harry Litman, reacts to new deposition transcripts that reveal Trump funded lawyer may have been encouraging perjury.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A lot of those fingers could be grabbed, snapped off and pointed back at them!
> 
> There are at least a dozen of them sweating and if word gets out Mark turned on them they will panic. Mark knows everyone who requested a pardon and there may be many more than we know about, Hutchison only knew of a few, many key players spoke and texted directly to Mark. The point is, a request for a pardon, plus rat testimony, plus documents and their votes on the floor after the insurrection (actions in furtherance of a conspiracy), could all add up to an indictment and conviction. If one or two who were party to a conspiracy plead and cut a deal, it is very bad for those involved when other evidence is introduced too, all such trials would be in DC, with a DC jury and few Trumpers, if any.


These people were texting Meadows the day before Inauguration still encouraging him and Trump to think of something to stop the next day from happening..I wonder what ideas rats had themselves before going on the record for pardon..*the day before Inauguration.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Bull Durham

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607775925919223808


----------



## printer (Dec 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bull Durham
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607775925919223808


No biggie. The house will start up some more investigations, no shortage of money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

Looks like the republicans will have to call everybody involved in and give them congressional immunity!






*Trump CAUGHT INTERFERING in 2020 ELECTION four days before It even TOOK PLACE*

52,476 views Dec 27, 2022
Legal AF host, Michael Popok, reports on new evidence released by the January 6th Committee directly linking Trump via phone calls to the crime of election interference in Nevada, four days BEFORE the election even took place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

*Trump White House EXPOSED BURNING DOCUMENTS in BOMBSHELL Deposition Testimony*
11,313 views Dec 27, 2022
MeidasTouch host Ben Meiselas reports on new deposition testimony released by the January 6 Committee showing the potentially criminal handling and destruction of documents by Mark Meadows.


----------



## doughper (Dec 27, 2022)

I'm not sure I see the insurrection as a failed one. What pres other than nixon ever
even thought about doing such a thing, and then had it carried out? Nah, it was 
pretty much a success about 90% of the way. 75 million odd voters approved of it
and what, 83 did not, and the 83 almost lost the country. And now we're on the edge
of a civil war that'll make that first one look like a walk in the park. And we lost more
of our people in that war than in all the other wars we've fought combined. And they
only had muskets, 3 shots a minute if they were hardened combat vets.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2022)

doughper said:


> I'm not sure I see the insurrection as a failed one. What pres other than nixon ever
> even thought about doing such a thing, and then had it carried out? Nah, it was
> pretty much a success about 90% of the way. 75 million odd voters approved of it
> and what, 83 did not, and the 83 almost lost the country. And now we're on the edge
> ...


1) we are not on the brink of a civil war; that is propaganda.
2) The business of not counting one’s chickens before they’re hatched cuts both ways. The insurrection was not successfully carried out, and chances are excellent that a significant portion of Republican leaders will not escape indictment.

_Abusus non tollit usus:_ while authoritarians flagrantly misuse the term defeatism, there is such a thing and it can be contagious. It’s not time to feed that wolf.


----------



## doughper (Dec 27, 2022)

Yeah, I agree completely. I'm just scared is all. Scared, and dejected about this great country I love.
How can we all be so damned ignorant. It's not propaganda, this is me, it's from me, from what I
see, not what people say. I read somewhere, like you said, that we should shhh, don't say the CW word.
I have kind of been quiet here, but sometimes, i shoot off my yap. I see a lot of like-minded ppl in RIU.
It uh...encourages, emboldens me. But yeah, gotta exercise restraint, and don't lend credence to the
horror that I really thought was coming since the 70s. I could see this kind of disintegration of our ppl,
TV, vid games, smarty phones, computers, the fucking interwebs, this insane, self-destructive impulse
of the working class to vote against their own interests. None of it make sense to me. In the 60s and
during Watergate, I got real hopeful, thinking we'll go further from here, this is great. Ppl in power
can't get away with shit, too many in the 4th estate making money by exposing the corruption of the
powerful. Yay, i thought, but it just went downhill from there. Roger Ailes, Accuracy In Media, Fox News,
Newt Gingrich and "liberal media", and hate-mongering, WHOA, wtf is goin' on. Well, okay, but it worked,
the ppl signed on to this shit. It's right back to third grade, where all the kids just had to pick on the weird,
weak kids. How the hell can ppl say the election reported on by major news outlets, like we've watched
being reported on TV for more than 60 years was stolen, and believe that he won by 10 million votes? 
Why do they say we eat babies? Why does he get away with calling the media, notwithstanding all of it's 
faults, "the enemy of the people" How in the living hell does that crap even wash? WHY! I'm not happy at all. Sorry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2022)

You will win the old fashioned way, by making friends and allies everyday, while they make enemies every day, works in Ukraine, works in America and worked for Churchill in the end. They are assholes and that is their main problem, bullshit only gets you so far.






*WH Aide Testified That Trump Wanted Blanket Pardon For Everyone Involved In Jan. 6*

82,978 views Dec 27, 2022 #msnbc #january6 #trump
The House Jan. 6 committee released a trove of new information today. This comes as the House Ways and Means Committee has announced plans to release Donald Trump’s tax returns on Friday, NBC News reports. Jonathan Capehart filling in for Joy Reid and our expert guests discuss these developments.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2022)

doughper said:


> Yeah, I agree completely. I'm just scared is all. Scared, and dejected about this great country I love.
> How can we all be so damned ignorant. It's not propaganda, this is me, it's from me, from what I
> see, not what people say. I read somewhere, like you said, that we should shhh, don't say the CW word.
> I have kind of been quiet here, but sometimes, i shoot off my yap. I see a lot of like-minded ppl in RIU.
> ...


No worries … literally. It is easy to get dragged down by it all. It is harder but more rewarding to be alert but not super engaged (unless a life in the family is in the balance, and that is an exception.) Hanging loose is a skill that takes practice. 

In one sense, it was easier in the time to which you refer. We got news twice a day: the paper in the morning, and evening news on TV, and you had to go to full-honk tabloids to read up on nonsense. 

We are in a more frenetic multichannel info ecosystem now, with almost all of it a pitch or clickbait or some other way to get lizard brain reaction. Gotta ride out the noise and protect an inner place of quiet that belongs entirely to you. Not easy (with pros assailing your warning systems five different ways) but empowering.

At times like that, I either descend into a good book and a glass of sencha tea, or I put a black vinyl manhole cover onto the spinny thing and listen to an orchestra playing music older than I am, stuff that roars defiance at an absentee God. We find ways to fortify against all the ambient screaming — sometimes sleepy, and sometimes cathartic.


----------



## doughper (Dec 28, 2022)

Some pretty damn smart ppl in here. There's another board 
I joined, but wow, crazy mofos and t-baggahs, whew. Anyway
I hope I can stick in here, but so far, i'm probly gonna get kicked. LOL
Can't hold m'mug...well, I can, but this board really got me goin'. 
I haven't had a toke since Sept. gotta wait till I get the UA. Then I
can lite up again, jeeze. Probly Jan. sometime. Then I wanna get 
going on extracting and making tinctures for my wife, whose COPD
just won't let her continue smoking that nasty dispo bud. She won't
touch a tincture until I try first. So, lots of ppl helping me w/that, and
I am grateful.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 28, 2022)

doughper said:


> I'm not sure I see the insurrection as a failed one. What pres other than nixon ever
> even thought about doing such a thing, and then had it carried out? Nah, it was
> pretty much a success about 90% of the way. 75 million odd voters approved of it
> and what, 83 did not, and the 83 almost lost the country. And now we're on the edge
> ...


you live in a fantasy world...the civil war was about money, not slavery or states rights...money.
it won't happen. you have some retired military, some retires leos, and a bunch of militia gravy seals.
trump riled up every one of them, and the ones that were willing to start shit, came, started shit, left, and are now being systematically tried and convicted, some to serious time.
the militia ring leaders are in jail, and the republican politicians that enabled them are all looking skyward for dropping subpoenas and indictments.
no organization, no leadership, no competition for the national guard, sherrif's departments, and police departments they would be going against.
all they could possibly do is earn themselves life in a cage, killing some law enforcement in the first surprise attacks they could muster. then they would be destroyed. that simple.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 28, 2022)

doughper said:


> Some pretty damn smart ppl in here. There's another board
> I joined, but wow, crazy mofos and t-baggahs, whew. Anyway
> I hope I can stick in here, but so far, i'm probly gonna get kicked. LOL
> Can't hold m'mug...well, I can, but this board really got me goin'.
> ...


stick it out, you have potential


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

Trump likely to be indicted, will end life "behind bars," congressman says


Representative Jamie Raskin said Saturday that he "really would be surprised" if the former president evaded January 6 charges.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 28, 2022)

doughper said:


> Yeah, I agree completely. I'm just scared is all. Scared, and dejected about this great country I love.
> How can we all be so damned ignorant. It's not propaganda, this is me, it's from me, from what I
> see, not what people say. I read somewhere, like you said, that we should shhh, don't say the CW word.
> I have kind of been quiet here, but sometimes, i shoot off my yap. I see a lot of like-minded ppl in RIU.
> ...


The agreement is a nice touch..your previous post was opposite..same propaganda.



what is the CW word? you mean phrase? channel? I don't get it..know why? I really don't, as much as I read? have your friends explain then get back to me.


----------



## topcat (Dec 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No worries … literally. It is easy to get dragged down by it all. It is harder but more rewarding to be alert but not super engaged (unless a life in the family is in the balance, and that is an exception.) *Hanging loose is a skill that takes practice.*
> 
> In one sense, it was easier in the time to which you refer. We got news twice a day: the paper in the morning, and evening news on TV, and you had to go to full-honk tabloids to read up on nonsense.
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you live in a fantasy world...the civil war was about money, not slavery or states rights...money.
> it won't happen. you have some retired military, some retires leos, and a bunch of militia gravy seals.
> trump riled up every one of them, and the ones that were willing to start shit, came, started shit, left, and are now being systematically tried and convicted, some to serious time.
> the militia ring leaders are in jail, and the republican politicians that enabled them are all looking to skyward for dropping subpoenas and indictments.
> ...


he's playing you, Roger.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2022)

topcat said:


> View attachment 5242478


… uh?


----------



## topcat (Dec 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> … uh?


Hang loose, bruddah. Hawaiian.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2022)

topcat said:


> Hang loose, bruddah. Hawaiian.


It’s a useful skill in these pre-trying times.


----------



## topcat (Dec 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s a useful skill in these pre-trying times.


I was as anxious as anyone. I decided to place my trust in Garland. Now, I think justice will happen. It has to. I view it as a study in human nature, infuriating, yet fascinating. It's my multi-course meal. Watching Individual 1 break down is delicious. A new taste treat every day.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2022)

topcat said:


> I was as anxious as anyone. I decided to place my trust in Garland. Now, I think justice will happen. It has to. I view it as a study in human nature. Infuriating, yet fascinating. It's my multi-course meal. Watching Individual 1 break down is delicious. A new taste treat every day.


Smith seems to have the fire down below, as the song says. i really look forward to act 3.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> he's playing you, Roger.


yeah, but he does have potential.
he's smarter than the usual troll, by a little. 
he could redeem himself, with the proper inspiration.
any event, no matter how unlikely, is at least remotely possible.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 28, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but he does have potential.
> he's smarter than the usual troll, by a little.
> he could redeem himself, with the proper inspiration.
> any event, no matter how unlikely, is at least remotely possible.


I stopped thinking that exposure to new and innovative from like minded pot smokers was worthwhile..it's not; their thinking chrystalized as much as the plants they grow (meth).

I pretty much stick to a line or two if that doesn't elicit pause for just a second? Then a wall certainly won't.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I stopped thinking that exposure to new and innovative from like minded pot smokers was worthwhile..it's not; their thinking chrystalized as much as the plants they grow (meth).
> 
> I pretty much stick to a line or two if that doesn't elicit pause for just a second? Then a wall certainly won't.


when i joined this website, i wasn't a magat by any means, but i was more apolitical, and just accepted some things without any examination.
then people started challenging some of the things i said, some of the attitudes i expressed, and at least a couple of them got through. 
i started to think things through, and saw that many of my accepted ideas weren't valid, and a lot were negatives...so i started to examine other areas of my life...and i'm glad i did.
so it's kind of a karmic debt to at least offer the opportunity to others, to provide a light, even if i can't actually yank their heads out of their asses and shine it in their shit filled eyes.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 28, 2022)

16 years. Think twice about plans to kidnap a State Official.

*‘Driving force’ in plot to kidnap Mich. governor sentenced to 16 years*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/12/27/whitmer-kidnap-plot-adam-fox-sentence/?utm_campaign=wp_the7&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_the7&carta-url=https%3A%2F%2Fs2.washingtonpost.com%2Fcar-ln-tr%2F38ad49d%2F63ac2f89ef9bf67b233b53fb%2F5fca9886ade4e2167072f8a6%2F26%2F59%2F63ac2f89ef9bf67b233b53fb&wp_cu=85cdec52d144c637df6a3d99fdb26515%7CB5A9FDA2ABB24E01E0530100007F7990



I pay for this WaPo shite now because they've nagged me and won't supply a proper hyperlink..I mean look at it^^^^^^^^


----------



## printer (Dec 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> 16 years. Think twice about plans to kidnap a State Official.
> 
> *‘Driving force’ in plot to kidnap Mich. governor sentenced to 16 years*
> 
> ...





https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/12/27/whitmer-kidnap-plot-adam-fox-sentence/


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 28, 2022)

printer said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/12/27/whitmer-kidnap-plot-adam-fox-sentence/


Meanie.

They didn't even give you the nice little box..must be like the blue check mark have to pay a certain amount.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Smith seems to have the fire down below, as the song says. i really look forward to act 3.


It's like a cop show, the bad guy is an asshole for 50 minutes and only gets it in the last few minutes. Or better yet, law and order, with the second half about to begin in court.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2022)

*Special Counsel Jack Smith’s NEXT MOVES REVEALED by Former Top Federal Prosecutor*

120,672 views Dec 28, 2022
Former top federal prosecutor and host of Talking Feds podcast, Harry Litman, explains what happens next in the Department of Justice’s investigations of Donald Trump.


----------



## printer (Dec 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Meanie.
> 
> They didn't even give you the nice little box..must be like the blue check mark have to pay a certain amount.


I opened their page in a private browser, normally they tell I am a naughty boy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

*Federal Judge SLAMS Trump’s UNLAWFUL COMMANDS during INSURRECTION in NEW ORDER*

38,611 views Dec 29, 2022
MeidasTouch host Ben Meiselas reports on a new order by a federal judge in Washington DC holding that an insurrectionist named Alexander Sheppard could not rely on a “public authority defense” because Trump’s commands were not lawful. The Court cited the January 6 Committee report in its scathing ruling.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

Unless they were hand written, they were produced on a computer somewhere and unless you take special measures and software to permanently delete things, it's still there or much of it is. Any targets of the investigation who took these kinds of measures would be guilty of obstruction of justice, if it was done after January 6th. Mark won't know what they recovered or who else they turned, so if he deals it will be for everything.






*Let's talk about Hutchinson, theories, and fireplaces....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608407273075785729


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

*Threat Of Mass Resignations Upended Trump's Coup Plans*

254,541 views Dec 30, 2022 #msnbc #january6 #trump
Nicolle Wallace talks with Luke Broadwater, Kyle Cheney and Joyce Vance about how the threat of mass resignations from the intelligence community and the Justice Department disrupted Donald Trump's plans to install loyalists in leadership roles as part of his plot to retain power after losing the 2020 election.


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2022)

hanimmal said:


>


Ali Alexander stole his look from Sammy Davis, Jr. Rip-off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2022)

topcat said:


> Ali Alexander stole his look from Sammy Davis, Jr. Rip-off.


He is also part of a rat pack...


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2022)

I didn't try to catch up, so if this has been posted already, sorry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2023)

That would be funny, former first lady jailed and then deported while Donald is in prison!






*Melania Trump’s Role in Insurrection EXPOSED in STUNNING New Report*
198,775 views Jan 1, 2023
Legal AF host, Michael Popok, reports on Trump and Melania’s press secretary testifying that as the Capitol burned, Melania was photographing White House rugs for a coffee table book and couldn’t be bothered, while her husband was complimenting the fighting skills of the insurrectionists.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That would be funny, former first lady jailed and then deported while Donald is in prison!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


melania is a European weirdo married to an American freak...did anyone expect her to do or say anything to him? she's there to give you something to look at besides trump...
she has zero responsibility to anything, she's married to trump, she wasn't elected to fuck. she is indeed a foul, shallow, horrible person...but that doesn't give her a responsibility to do a fucking thing for anyone...should she have intervened if she could have? of course. did she have any actual legal responsibility to do anything? no...
what surprises me is that anyone is surprised at her behavior...she has stayed entirely in character her entire life...why would she change at this point?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

*Alyssa Farah Griffin says January 6 Committee got Trump aides to tell the truth*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2023)

Fuck America, Matt's voters only want to stick their thumbs in Uncle Sam's eye and grind it in.






*NEW Deposition Testimony EXPOSES Trump and MAGA Plot to Harm US Military*

4,816 views Jan 3, 2023
MeidasTouch host Ben Meiselas reports on deposition testimony by General Mark Milley taken by the January 6 Committee where he discusses how certain members of congress and news networks are intentionally trying to undermine our military.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fuck America, Matt's voters only want to stick their thumbs in Uncle Sam's eye and grind it in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what haven't the fuckers tried to destroy? what the fuck did they have to put in it's place? i'm starting to think they had a grand plan to have fucking russian "peace keepers" take control of our government. motherfucking foul traitorous pieces of shit...


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 5, 2023)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2023/01/05/oath-keepers-trial-cooperator-testimony/



> Caleb Berry got little sleep on the night of Jan. 6, 2021. The 19-year-old said he lay awake in bed at a Hilton Garden Inn, not far from where he and other members of the far-right Oath Keepers group had just stormed the U.S. Capitol, regretting what he had done.
> 
> Two years later, Berry, 21, testified in federal court in D.C. against four fellow members of the Oath Keepers facing charges of seditious conspiracy — the second such group to go on trial. Going further than other cooperators, Berry testified that the extremists hatched an explicit plan to enter the Capitol and stop the certification of Joe Biden’s presidential victory — which could be a boon to prosecutors case.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Friday at 4:58 AM)




----------



## schuylaar (Friday at 6:14 AM)

With House festivities in full swing, Jack's kicking this up a notch..it is so ordered.









Trump lawyers ordered to hand over names of individuals hired to search Trump properties for classified documents | CNN Politics


A federal judge has asked former President Donald Trump's attorneys to turn over the names of the individuals hired to search four properties for documents late last year, a source familiar with the order told CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Friday at 6:37 AM)




----------



## hanimmal (Friday at 7:31 AM)

schuylaar said:


> With House festivities in full swing, Jack's kicking this up a notch..it is so ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think Trump's minions 'leaked' that so the people who 'searched' Trump's offices can get their stories straight and/or flee.


----------



## cannabineer (Friday at 8:45 AM)

hanimmal said:


> Do you think Trump's minions 'leaked' that so the people who 'searched' Trump's offices can get their stories straight and/or flee.


could be. Tactically it’s bad for our team.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 9:19 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611372560477831169


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Friday at 9:26 AM)

hanimmal said:


> Do you think Trump's minions 'leaked' that so the people who 'searched' Trump's offices can get their stories straight and/or flee.


i'm more concerned about this judge Howell....she smells of trump appointee, or at least has a whiff of magat....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 9:27 AM)

hanimmal said:


> Do you think Trump's minions 'leaked' that so the people who 'searched' Trump's offices can get their stories straight and/or flee.


Jack seems to be delaying indicting Donald over the docs and doing everything he can to rattle him in the meantime. Who knows what rats Jack is shaking loose, Meadows was in on the documents fiasco too and it will take a long time to debrief him about a lot of crimes involving others than Trump. Usually they would just bust everybody in sight over this shit and let the judge sort them out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 9:28 AM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm more concerned about this judge Howell....she smells of trump appointee, or at least has a whiff of magat....


She is solid, no complaints from the usual suspects like Glenn about her.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 9:42 AM)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 9:45 AM)

Trumps remaining shit stain is the entire GOP, just a few, those with sense lost control of the base and are sitting in the house with outright traitors and criminals.






*Is this the last gasp of Trumpism?*

4,070 views Jan 6, 2023 #Trump #GOP #MorningJoe
The New Yorker's David Remnick and historian Doris Kearns Goodwin discuss the House GOP's chaos over Rep. McCarthy's bid for speaker, how it ties to January 6 and if the public is witnessing the last gasp of Trumpism.


----------



## hanimmal (Friday at 10:34 AM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm more concerned about this judge Howell....she smells of trump appointee, or at least has a whiff of magat....


No question that between the Republican senate stuffing of judges (after screwing Obama out of his nominations) for Trump and this new Republican house 


DIY-HP-LED said:


> She is solid, no complaints from the usual suspects like Glenn about her.


The problem is you can say that about damn near anyone, right up until the moment that they get activated in this long term troll that the Republicans have been using to maintain just enough power to slow meaningful progress in our nation for at least the last handful of decades.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 10:47 AM)

hanimmal said:


> No question that between the Republican senate stuffing of judges (after screwing Obama out of his nominations) for Trump and this new Republican house
> 
> The problem is you can say that about damn near anyone, right up until the moment that they get activated in this long term troll that the Republicans have been using to maintain just enough power to slow meaningful progress in our nation for at least the last handful of decades.


Then she fooled a lot of shrewd people, I haven't heard the lawyers say anything bad about her, only good from what little I know. She won't get in the way of a Trump indictment or conviction and her rulings on the matters have been good so far. She runs the grand juries in DC investigating J6 and Trump, so Jack will be dealing with her a lot.

Indictments of Trump will likely go to another DC judge and some of them are tough. These are the people who sentence top secret cases like those documents they found at Mar A Logo and they have given others very harsh sentences for far less than what Donald did. Donald's equal treatment under the law could begin with criminal indictment in DC and it might shock many including Donald. These federal judges take such national security matters very seriously.


----------



## hanimmal (Friday at 11:10 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then she fooled a lot of shrewd people, I haven't heard the lawyers say anything bad about her, only good from what little I know. She won't get in the way of a Trump indictment or conviction and her rulings on the matters have been good so far. She runs the grand juries in DC investigating J6 and Trump, so Jack will be dealing with her a lot.
> 
> Indictments of Trump will likely go to another DC judge and some of them are tough. These are the people who sentence top secret cases like those documents they found at Mar A Logo and they have given others very harsh sentences for far less than what Donald did. Donald's equal treatment under the law could begin with criminal indictment in DC and it might shock many including Donald. These federal judges take such national security matters very seriously.


It is all fun and games until you find out your kid is neck deep in scam loans to Trump and you just happen to step down from a SCOTUS job. So we will see. I am not holding my breath for any particular outcome. 



> https://lawandcrime.com/high-profile/the-son-of-former-supreme-court-justice-anthony-kennedy-helped-trump-secure-loans-at-deutsche-bank/
> 
> The son of former U.S. Supreme Court Justice *Anthony Kennedy* helped *Donald Trump* in 2005 secure nearly $700 million in loans to construct a skyscraper in Chicago, despite Trump’s reputation for defaulting on business loans, the _New York Times_ reported on Tuesday evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Friday at 11:13 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trumps remaining shit stain is the entire GOP, just a few, those with sense lost control of the base and are sitting in the house with outright traitors and criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if my contention that that man is an effect is right, the end of the personality cult will mean no change to awful GOP policy and behavior. Same overthrow party; different or no mascot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 11:56 AM)

The daughters of the MAGA insurrection will want to erected monuments to them...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611378637537681410


----------



## compassionateExotic (Friday at 2:20 PM)




----------



## doublejj (Friday at 7:04 PM)

*Capitol Police Arrest Ashli Babbitt’s Mother On Two-Year Anniversary Of Riot*








Capitol Police Arrest Ashli Babbitt’s Mother On Two-Year Anniversary Of Riot | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com


----------



## doughper (Friday at 7:13 PM)

doublejj said:


> Capitol Police Arrest Ashli Babbitt’s Mother On Two-Year Anniversary Of Riot


"LOCK HER UP! LOCK HER UP! LOCK HER UP!"


----------



## doughper (Friday at 7:21 PM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> she has stayed entirely in *(lack of)* character her entire life


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Friday at 8:05 PM)

*Chris Hayes: How Jan. 6 is the original sin of the Republican speaker chaos*

47,673 views Jan 6, 2023 #january6 #msnbc #republicans
Chris Hayes: It is so grimly fitting that this is happening on January 6. We are in this position precisely because the Republicans refused to stamp out MAGA extremism after the insurrection. When it was clear to all how dangerous it was. Instead, they lost control of it.


----------



## printer (Sunday at 6:24 PM)

Monkey see....

*Live: Brazil’s Lula declares security operation after Bolsonaro supporters storm federal buildings*
Hundreds of supporters of far-right ex-president Jair Bolsonaro stormed Brazil’s Congress, the Supreme Court and the Presidential Palace on Sunday, a week after President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva's inauguration. Follow FRANCE 24's live coverage of the events. 

Far-right Bolsonaro supporters managed to gain access to the Presidential Palace, the Supreme Court, the Senate as well as the Chamber of Deputies. Many have refused to accept President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva's victory and have been calling for a military intervention.
The area around the parliament building in Brasilia had been cordoned off by authorities, but Bolsonaro supporters broke through the police line, marched up ramps and gathered on a roof of the building. Video footage showed members of the crowd roaming inside.
The president, known as Lula, announced a federal security operation in Brasilia. He was speaking while on a visit to the city of Araraquara, which has been hit by deadly storms.
Bolsonaro is in the United States, where he travelled a few days before Lula’s inauguration ceremony.
Authorities later said security forces had managed to retake control of the Supreme Court.









Live: Brazil’s Lula declares security operation after Bolsonaro supporters storm federal buildings


Hundreds of supporters of far-right ex-president Jair Bolsonaro stormed Brazil’s Congress, the Supreme Court and the Presidential Palace on Sunday, a week after President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva's…




www.france24.com


----------



## cannabineer (Sunday at 6:31 PM)

printer said:


> Monkey see....
> 
> *Live: Brazil’s Lula declares security operation after Bolsonaro supporters storm federal buildings*
> Hundreds of supporters of far-right ex-president Jair Bolsonaro stormed Brazil’s Congress, the Supreme Court and the Presidential Palace on Sunday, a week after President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva's inauguration. Follow FRANCE 24's live coverage of the events.
> ...


sounds oddly familiar


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 6:34 PM)

printer said:


> Monkey see....
> 
> *Live: Brazil’s Lula declares security operation after Bolsonaro supporters storm federal buildings*
> Hundreds of supporters of far-right ex-president Jair Bolsonaro stormed Brazil’s Congress, the Supreme Court and the Presidential Palace on Sunday, a week after President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva's inauguration. Follow FRANCE 24's live coverage of the events.
> ...


I believe he is in Florida and Joe needs to give him a call and an ultimatum, call off your supporters in the capitol, get on the media and order them to withdraw from the capitol or ICE will arrest and deport you back to Brazil ASAP by presidential order.


----------



## Nugnewbie (Sunday at 6:34 PM)

cannabineer said:


> sounds oddly familiar


He's probably visiting Mar-a-lago?


----------



## cannabineer (Sunday at 6:41 PM)

Nugnewbie said:


> He's probably visiting Mar-a-lago?


can he be that stupid?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 6:47 PM)

Nugnewbie said:


> He's probably visiting Mar-a-lago?


Trump's house guest


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 6:56 PM)

Looks like a J8 commission for Brazil and Bolsonaro deported to Brazil by Joe, if he took no action like Trump, to stop this or call off the dogs. Storming the supreme court was a mistake they will pay for if they lose and it looks like they are gonna. They attacked the congress, the presidential palace and the supreme court, 0 for 3. Unless they have a military coup in alliance with them, they are fucked. Let's see how long it takes them to clean up their mess compared to America.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612201066870853634


----------



## Nugnewbie (Sunday at 7:06 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump's house guest





cannabineer said:


> can he be that stupid?


Seems fitting even if stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 7:08 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612154312582651904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612219169063436288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612240666314084353


----------



## cannabineer (Sunday at 7:09 PM)

Nugnewbie said:


> Seems fitting even if stupid.


Bolsonaro stands to gain nothing from a collapsing power figure. If he’s staying at Karma Lago, I’ll wager he’s being billed for it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 7:09 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612230909998014464


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 7:11 PM)

cannabineer said:


> Bolsonaro stands to gain nothing from a collapsing power figure. If he’s staying at Karma Lago, I’ll wager he’s being billed for it.


Wanna bet Trump will come out supporting him and the stolen election in Brazil, just like in America, global conspiracy time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 7:20 PM)

Might be time for a new thread, but the parallels in Brazil on J8 with America and J6 are striking. I wonder what the legal results will be? Attacking all the government institutions and the supreme court should prove disastrous for them, if there is no coup too.

When the reckoning comes for them it might be swift and hard, much swifter than in America I figure. Joe should deport Bolsonaro and hold him in custody for awhile until Brazil issues an arrest warrant, no doubt his fingers are all over this uprising, it had motivation, financing and organization.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612209378030919680


----------



## cannabineer (Sunday at 7:23 PM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wanna bet Trump will come out supporting him and the stolen election in Brazil, just like in America, global conspiracy time.


Well of course. That Man knows all there is to know about Brazilian politics. Ask anybody.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 7:25 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612274572031582208


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 7:28 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612272406068105216


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 7:31 PM)

Joe the CIA and the NSA will know all about it and perhaps there will be another timely release of information and an arrest.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612174652763426817


----------



## printer (Sunday at 7:59 PM)

My bad, should have put the post in Right-Wing-Nuts thread. But it does seem appropriate here though, life repeats itself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sunday at 8:07 PM)

printer said:


> My bad, should have put the post in Right-Wing-Nuts thread. But it does seem appropriate here though, life repeats itself.


I started posting about it there too, if it has legs then a new Brazil thread, it looks like it is under control now and they are picking up the pieces. J8 for Brazil I guess and Lula has a friend in Joe, who really should hold and deport Bolsonaro back to Brazil after ICE holds him until they can get an arrest warrant together.


----------



## cannabineer (Sunday at 8:07 PM)

printer said:


> My bad, should have put the post in Right-Wing-Nuts thread. But it does seem appropriate here though, life repeats itself.


The striking similarity between then and now will not be good for the boss of then when he faces trial.


----------



## printer (Monday at 10:40 AM)

*Georgia’s Fulton County grand jury completes investigation into Trump *
The Fulton County special grand jury has wrapped up its investigation into former President Trump’s attempts to overturn Georgia’s 2020 presidential election results.

In court filings submitted Monday, Fulton County Superior Court Judge Robert McBurney said the grand jury had filed its final report and he ordered the grand jury dissolved, almost one year after District Attorney Fani Willis (D) first put in a request for assistance in her investigation.

A hearing is slated for Jan. 24 to decide whether the report should be made public.

“The Court thanks the grand jurors for their dedication, professionalism, and significant commitment of time and attention to this important matter. It was no small sacrifice to serve,” McBurney wrote in the brief filing. 

Willis launched a probe in early 2021 regarding whether Trump and his allies tried to interfere in the state’s election results in light of audio released by The Washington Post in which Trump urged Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R) to “find” more than 11,000 votes needed to change President Biden’s win in the state.
  
Those subpoenaed in the probe included Trump White House chief of staff Mark Meadows and Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.), among others. 

The news of the grand jury wrapping up its work comes as Trump has been embroiled in several other probes, including a Justice Department investigation and New York Attorney General Letitia James’s (D) investigation into Trump and his business dealings.








Georgia’s Fulton County grand jury completes investigation into Trump


The Fulton County special grand jury has wrapped up its investigation into former President Trump’s attempts to overturn Georgia’s 2020 presidential election results. In court filings s…




thehill.com


----------



## cannabineer (Monday at 10:50 AM)

printer said:


> *Georgia’s Fulton County grand jury completes investigation into Trump *
> The Fulton County special grand jury has wrapped up its investigation into former President Trump’s attempts to overturn Georgia’s 2020 presidential election results.
> 
> In court filings submitted Monday, Fulton County Superior Court Judge Robert McBurney said the grand jury had filed its final report and he ordered the grand jury dissolved, almost one year after District Attorney Fani Willis (D) first put in a request for assistance in her investigation.
> ...


where’s the indictment?
There was supposed to be an Earth-shattering indictment.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Monday at 10:55 AM)

cannabineer said:


> where’s the indictment?
> There was supposed to be an Earth-shattering indictment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 10:58 AM)

cannabineer said:


> where’s the indictment?
> There was supposed to be an Earth-shattering indictment.


"A hearing is slated for Jan. 24 to decide whether the report should be made public".

Seems significant to me and I think she has been taking to Jack about who goes first...


----------



## cannabineer (Monday at 11:05 AM)

CunningCanuk said:


>











Fulton County grand jury submits final report on Trump's alleged interference in 2020 election


The grand jury seated as part of the Fulton County, Georgia, investigation into potential 2020 election interference has finished its work and submitted its final report.




abcnews.go.com





“The special grand jury does not have the ability to return an indictment and can only make recommendations concerning criminal prosecution. Another grand jury would bring any possible charges, should they be brought.”

so we wait for ANOTHER grand jury before we can indict?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Monday at 11:05 AM)

printer said:


> *Georgia’s Fulton County grand jury completes investigation into Trump *
> The Fulton County special grand jury has wrapped up its investigation into former President Trump’s attempts to overturn Georgia’s 2020 presidential election results.
> 
> In court filings submitted Monday, Fulton County Superior Court Judge Robert McBurney said the grand jury had filed its final report and he ordered the grand jury dissolved, almost one year after District Attorney Fani Willis (D) first put in a request for assistance in her investigation.
> ...


they didn't announce an incoming indictment...that better happen the day after the hearing...


----------



## cannabineer (Monday at 11:10 AM)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> "A hearing is slated for Jan. 24 to decide whether the report should be made public".
> 
> Seems significant to me and I think she has been taking to Jack about who goes first...


It isn’t “to decide what happens next”, merely whether or not to publish the report. 



Glenn Kirschner (my impatience coach) is likely to post a vid about this in a day, max two.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Monday at 11:12 AM)

cannabineer said:


> Fulton County grand jury submits final report on Trump's alleged interference in 2020 election
> 
> 
> The grand jury seated as part of the Fulton County, Georgia, investigation into potential 2020 election interference has finished its work and submitted its final report.
> ...


As I understand it the SGJ recommends whether to indict or not based on evidence it collected.


----------



## cannabineer (Monday at 11:15 AM)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they didn't announce an incoming indictment...that better happen the day after the hearing...


If I read ABC correctly, first they need to impanel a whole ‘nother grand jury.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Monday at 11:18 AM)

cannabineer said:


> It isn’t “to decide what happens next”, merely whether or not to publish the report.
> 
> View attachment 5246764
> 
> Glenn Kirschner (my impatience coach) is likely to post a vid about this in a day, max two.


I can’t imagine the report wouldn’t be published. Especially if it recommend indictments. 

If the report isn’t published and nothing happens, it’s going to be pretty hard to continue taking you guys seriously down there.


----------



## cannabineer (Monday at 11:20 AM)

CunningCanuk said:


> I can’t imagine the report wouldn’t be published. Especially if they recommend indictments.
> 
> If the report isn’t published and nothing happens, it’s going to be pretty hard to continue taking you guys seriously down there.


My thoughts (disclaimer: currently clouded by negative sentiment) run along a similar course.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Monday at 11:25 AM)

cannabineer said:


> My thoughts (disclaimer: currently clouded by negative sentiment) run along a similar course.


I still have faith.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Monday at 11:25 AM)

cannabineer said:


> It isn’t “to decide what happens next”, merely whether or not to publish the report.
> 
> View attachment 5246764
> 
> Glenn Kirschner (my impatience coach) is likely to post a vid about this in a day, max two.


and perhaps announce further action?

Glenn knows what is coming and while frustrated, he is becoming jack's biggest fan. Most experts say by early spring at the latest for the documents case. We don't know what new evidence is constantly popping up over the documents, the DOJ recently got a list of those working for Trump who "searched" for them, did anybody read those top-secret documents or handle them?


----------



## cannabineer (Monday at 11:31 AM)

CunningCanuk said:


> I still have faith.


My faith isn’t gone. This is a frustrating irritating enraging take-a-Zantac delay. But it isn’t a capitulation; that much I recognize.


----------



## cannabineer (Monday at 11:34 AM)

In the meantime Captain Alcohol runs free to advise the Bolsonaristas on how to do sedition.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 5:35 PM)

*Michigan Attorney General ANNOUNCES Criminal Charges Coming against MAGA Republicans*
48,237 views Jan 11, 2023
MeidasTouch host Ben Meiselas reports on Michigan Attorney General Dana Nessel’s announcement that she will be pursuing criminal charges against the MAGA fake electors.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 6:24 PM)

Trump is up against DC federal judges for his documents and obstruction trials, it is a different universe than anything he has known before. If convicted Donald will go away forever over these charges alone and the cuffs will go on in court upon sentencing. These are the judges who regularly sentence people over national security breeches to long prison terms for minor offenses. There are sentencing guidelines and precident to be taken into account, equality under the law and it makes no provisions for ex presidents. That equality begins upon indictment when the clock starts ticking with Donald's plea, then the judge owns his ass until trial and sentencing or acquittal.






*Judge rules Trump's "stand back and stand by" is admissible, relevant evidence in Proud Boys trial*

45,698 views Jan 11, 2023 #TeamJustice
Trump-appointed judge Timothy Kelly just handed down an important ruling in the ongoing criminal trial against members of the Proud Boys organization for seditious conspiracy - their attempted violent overthrow of our democracy. Judge Keys ruled that Donald Trump's statement to the Proud Boys to "stand back and stand by" is relevant and admissible evidence as it shows what motivated the Proud boys to conspire to overthrow the government and attack the US Capitol on January 6 in an attempt to stop the peaceful transfer of presidential power.

This video discusses the importance, legally and atmospherically, of this judicial ruling.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 6:39 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613251550658404352


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 6:41 PM)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Yesterday at 7:20 PM)

*See the smoking gun that might get Trump indicted: GOP chief links him to 'crime' phone call*

17,665 views Jan 11, 2023 #trump #msnbc #gop
The January 6th Report reveals an eyewitness account against Trump and builds and bolsters the Department of Justice case against him. Republican National Committee Chair Ronna McDaniel testified under oath that Trump called her and directly introduced her with coup planner John Eastman for the purpose of advancing his illegal election fraud plan, and Trump stated on the line. In this special report, MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent, Ari Melber analyzes the legal implications of the evidence.


----------

